# NSW STATE SPONSORSHIP INVITATION FROM 1st JULY 2017



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Starting this thread for those who are awaiting an invite from NSW in this new 2017-2018 Financial year! 

Good luck guys. 

Share your questions and details.


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

*Subscribing*

Subscribing


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Roy2017 said:


> Subscribing


Rather than add a "Following" or "Subscribing" comment to multiple threads, please use the "Subscribe to this thread" link to subscribe to a thread. 

You can find it at the top right of the first post in every thread, in the green bar.

Once subscribed, you can unsubscribe the same way. 

Thank you. 
kaju


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

kaju said:


> Rather than add a "Following" or "Subscribing" comment to multiple threads, please use the "Subscribe to this thread" link to subscribe to a thread.
> 
> You can find it at the top right of the first post in every thread, in the green bar.
> 
> ...


Got it


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

We should now expect the SOL list to be published by NSW. 

Hopefully this year will follow the same pattern, so we would know what to expect.


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

andreyx108b said:


> We should now expect the SOL list to be published by NSW.
> 
> Hopefully this year will follow the same pattern, so we would know what to expect.




Things are already little off for prorata occupations. SS is the only hope for many out here including me. So keeping fingers crossed and wishing everyone a direct grant soon 

All the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Smarffy said:


> Things are already little off for prorata occupations. SS is the only hope for many out here including me. So keeping fingers crossed and wishing everyone a direct grant soon
> 
> All the best.
> 
> ...


Indeed. 

All the best you too!


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Smarffy said:


> Things are already little off for prorata occupations. SS is the only hope for many out here including me. So keeping fingers crossed and wishing everyone a direct grant soon
> 
> All the best.
> 
> ...


NSW usually goes pro rata ways meaning they invite people with highest DIBP points first and then further sort it based on English Skills and Work Exp.

Last year, I haven't seen anybody got NSW nominations in pro rata below the cut-off points. In fact it was always guys with 5-10 points more than cut-off points that got invite and hence NSW nomination can be more difficult than 189 for pro rata.

If not pro rata, you are welcome.

With 60 points in 2631, it is very unlikely you will get 189 unless the ceiling is increased. So, your best bet would be to try improve 5 points or try other states. They invite people with 60 points given they can fulfill the state requirements.

Saying all, it is based on NSW's last years requirements. 

This year they may go other states way and hence you may be up for a better chance in NSW. We need to wait and see what NSW does this year.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> NSW usually goes pro rata ways meaning they invite people with highest DIBP points first and then further sort it based on English Skills and Work Exp.
> 
> Last year, I haven't seen anybody got NSW nominations in pro rata below the cut-off points. In fact it was always guys with 5-10 points more than cut-off points that got invite and hence NSW nomination can be more difficult than 189 for pro rata.
> 
> ...


I agree, that what they kept last year and most of the year before. 

Honestly, I dont think this year will be much different, the matter of fact is - required points score continue to increase, it can be seen with ICT BA (60 were invited in 2016 for a bit) or 26131* - 60 were sort of moving back then... now its solid 70 and 65 respectively. 

Of course not all anzscos are impacted... but many. 

Lets see.


----------



## shahsitu (May 3, 2017)

hi m bit confused with the following discussion.. can u plz guide my for my non prorata occ chemical engg. i had applied for 190 to NSW in Feb 2017 with 55 points and yet not received and correspondence from dibp. che eng is removed from 190 at present... i want to know about my probabilities of receiving nomination from NSW.


----------



## joshijaanvi (Oct 19, 2016)

Where most of the people are concerned about GST regime in India from today onwards, I am eyeing towards my Grant

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

shahsitu said:


> hi m bit confused with the following discussion.. can u plz guide my for my non prorata occ chemical engg. i had applied for 190 to NSW in Feb 2017 with 55 points and yet not received and correspondence from dibp. che eng is removed from 190 at present... i want to know about my probabilities of receiving nomination from NSW.


Chemical Engg is not removed from 190, so you are still eligible for 190.

But if you mean it is removed from 190 NSW, then yes it was removed from 190 NSW Occupational List and hence you weren't eligible for 190 NSW.

There is no guarantee you will ever get 190 or you may get it tomorrow. It depends on the state.

So, try apply to all the states you can and see if anyone sponsors you. For Chemical Engineer you have chance for 190 since its not pro rata. May be this year you will get it. 

In any case, try get 5 more points and get 189 .


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

shahsitu said:


> hi m bit confused with the following discussion.. can u plz guide my for my non prorata occ chemical engg. i had applied for 190 to NSW in Feb 2017 with 55 points and yet not received and correspondence from dibp. che eng is removed from 190 at present... i want to know about my probabilities of receiving nomination from NSW.


Whats your anzsco?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Smarffy said:


> Whats your anzsco?


Chemical Engg 233111.


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

zaback21 said:


> Chemical Engg 233111.




Thanks!! He should try other states. Check anzscosearch.com for more details on your occupation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I hope NSW will be quick to publish the SOL so we know what to expect in terms of Anzscos.


----------



## shahsitu (May 3, 2017)

thx alot guys for the wonderful info....


----------



## shahsitu (May 3, 2017)

hi all... a quick quez... NSW released its occ list in april 2017.. so can we expect a new list after july 2017 or not?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

shahsitu said:


> hi all... a quick quez... NSW released its occ list in april 2017.. so can we expect a new list after july 2017 or not?


DIBP released in April not NSW.

Anyway, new list is here: https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2017L00850


----------



## veen (May 5, 2017)

Did any one receive invitations after July 1st


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

veen said:


> Did any one receive invitations after July 1st


Thats the positive thinking! 

Unfortunately no...


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

veen said:


> Did any one receive invitations after July 1st


What's your points breakdown ?

Also put it on your signature.


----------



## magnet_larry (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum, and I live in HK. I am just wondering what the odds are for accountants to get invited by NSW in the new financial year. I currently have 65 raw points without state nomination, but I will get another 5 points more by the end of this month when I will have accumulated 3 years of professional work experience. I appreciate it if anyone can shed some light.

ANZSCO 221111 General Accountant
Age: 30 points
English: 20 points (PTE-A with L 87, R 90, S 90, W 87)
Non-Aussie Degree: 15 points (CA positive assessment received)
Foreign Work Experience: 5 points (CA positive assessment received, but wont get the points until the end of July 2017)


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

magnet_larry said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum, and I live in HK. I am just wondering what the odds are for accountants to get invited by NSW in the new financial year. I currently have 65 raw points without state nomination, but I will get another 5 points more by the end of this month when I will have accumulated 3 years of professional work experience. I appreciate it if anyone can shed some light.
> 
> ...


70 will get you in queue for 189. I assume you will get your 189 from next year July 2018. You have Superior English but NSW been even more difficult than 189 and only 75+5 or higher guys were invited. I guess you have nothing much to do but wait or hope the ceiling gets doubled.


----------



## rhassan (May 24, 2016)

Guys, what are chances to get NSW invite with 65 points for 263111 ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

rhassan said:


> Guys, what are chances to get NSW invite with 65 points for 263111 ?


60+5 has no chance. 

65+5 has almost no chance either even with Superior English.

70+5 has some chance.


----------



## mimimaryu (Aug 8, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> 60+5 has no chance.
> 
> 65+5 has almost no chance either even with Superior English.
> 
> 70+5 has some chance.



What are my chances for NSW nomination for 262113 with 60+5?

I know state nomination can not be predicted. I am just weighing my options, and decide if i have to go for SA 489 visa


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mimimaryu said:


> What are my chances for NSW nomination for 262113 with 60+5?
> 
> I know state nomination can not be predicted. I am just weighing my options, and decide if i have to go for SA 489 visa


I can't tell. Check Immitracker for info. Plus NSW hasn't published the new list yet so we don't know if your occupation is in NSW list.


----------



## shahsitu (May 3, 2017)

hi mate i missed out to score 20 pts in english by fewpoints in all 4 modules of pte. m thinking to reapply. i had done EOI for 233111 NSW with 55 pts since FEB 2017. do u think 60 pts r still enough to receive invite for my occ as it is non prorata?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

shahsitu said:


> hi mate i missed out to score 20 pts in english by fewpoints in all 4 modules of pte. m thinking to reapply. i had done EOI for 233111 NSW with 55 pts since FEB 2017. do u think 60 pts r still enough to receive invite for my occ as it is non prorata?


Yes, 60 should get you invite within 14 days of applying.


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> 60+5 has no chance.
> 
> 65+5 has almost no chance either even with Superior English.
> 
> 70+5 has some chance.


Your take on 75+5 please.

Does the job code matter too? Mine is Marketing Specialist.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

aafs88 said:


> Your take on 75+5 please.
> 
> Does the job code matter too? Mine is Marketing Specialist.


I guess it is on STSOL ? Well then can't predict but you may qualify for both NSW Stream 2 and normal one when when they invite. Very good chance with this point.


----------



## veen (May 5, 2017)

Where can i find a link to NSW NSW Stream 2 occupation list? 261111 does it belong to NSW Stream 2?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

veen said:


> Where can i find a link to NSW NSW Stream 2 occupation list? 261111 does it belong to NSW Stream 2?


Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales

Usually you don't need NSW Stream 2 since you will get the normal one. Stream 2 may not apply to you.


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> I guess it is on STSOL ? Well then can't predict but you may qualify for both NSW Stream 2 and normal one when when they invite. Very good chance with this point.


Many thanks.. Yup it is on the STSOL, but sadly not open in any state at the moment.  Keeping fingers crossed for NSW Stream 2.


----------



## mcphani (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi Guys,

any idea on the probability of getting an invitation from NSW with 70pts for Developer Programmer.

Thanks,
Phani


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

aafs88 said:


> Many thanks.. Yup it is on the STSOL, but sadly not open in any state at the moment.  Keeping fingers crossed for NSW Stream 2.




I am waiting for an invitation with 70+5 from NSW for job code 224711. SA has moved this skill under 489.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> I am waiting for an invitation with 70+5 from NSW for job code 224711. SA has moved this skill under 489.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hopefully you will get it. 

you have high score and the anzsco is quite rare, so good luck!


----------



## mani220688 (Jul 5, 2017)

hi ..

anyone have idea about 233913 biomedical engineer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mani220688 said:


> hi ..
> 
> anyone have idea about 233913 biomedical engineer
> 
> ...


Again, not the most common anzsco - i've not seen many applicants as per tracker.


----------



## mani220688 (Jul 5, 2017)

mani220688 said:


> hi ..
> 
> anyone have idea about 233913 biomedical engineer
> 
> ...




Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mani220688 (Jul 5, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Again, not the most common anzsco - i've not seen many applicants as per tracker.




So i think I may have some chance to get 190 visa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

Any expert see my invitation in 2017 from NSW.

occupation dental technician 411213
Diplpma 10
aus education 5
age 30 
aus exp 10
over exp 5
state sponsorship 5

total 65 

eoi lodge on 06/08/2016 with 55 + 5 =60
now upgrade 28/06/2017 with 60 + 5 = 65


----------



## Strikeforce (Sep 28, 2016)

Anyone have any idea of the occupation ceilings for NSW.. I am looking for 261111


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

zaback21 said:


> 60+5 has no chance.
> 
> 65+5 has almost no chance either even with Superior English.
> 
> 70+5 has some chance.



Last year with 65 People got Invite for 189.
60+5 you may get invite for 190 for VIC(Provided you have 7 in all modules English)
NSW Not sure of any predictions below 70 points.


----------



## Mechenggg (Nov 3, 2016)

*Mechanical Engineer 60 pts*

Hi,
Any guess for mechanical engineers with 60 pts.
I am hoping for an invitation in july because during the start of the financial year, the cut off limit remains at 60 pts.

Whats your verdict. 
plz share
thanks


----------



## sukhmeetskaur (Sep 6, 2014)

Hello everyone,
My husband's category is 133512 (Production manager manufacturing)with 70 points. Currently this category is open only in SA in the 489 subclass only. What are our chances to get sponsorship from NSW under stream 2?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Strikeforce said:


> Anyone have any idea of the occupation ceilings for NSW.. I am looking for 261111
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




There is no ceiling for sc190, there is state overall quota 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## guigaoh2o (Apr 2, 2016)

Environmental Engineer 233915
Bachelor degree 15
age 30 
English (PTE) 10
state sponsorship 5

total 60

eoi lodge on 23/12/2017 with 55 + 5 =60


soon upgrading to 60 + 5 = 65 due to 5 points from AUS study requirements.

Guys could you please give your opinion about my chances?

thanks lots!!!


----------



## Rouman (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi all, 

Does anyone know how long will the skill select portal takes to update itself? I am aiming for NSW nomination with 55+5 on 233411 electronic engineering. It seems like it doesn't update immediately. 

PS: I tried applying for ACT nomination which open for electronic engineering but the skillselect application indicated that the occupation is not on the list. 

Cheers


----------



## Strikeforce (Sep 28, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> There is no ceiling for sc190, there is state overall quota
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Is the quota available in DIBP or NSW government site?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mani220688 (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi everyone
I am a biomedical engineer under ANZSCO 233910 with 55+5 points. How much of change to get visa under 190 subclass


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mani220688 said:


> hi ..
> 
> anyone have idea about 233913 biomedical engineer
> 
> ...


Biomed got invited last year in 65 pts + Superior English.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Strikeforce said:


> Anyone have any idea of the occupation ceilings for NSW.. I am looking for 261111
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no occupation ceilings for state. But list may soon be available.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Mechenggg said:


> Hi,
> Any guess for mechanical engineers with 60 pts.
> I am hoping for an invitation in july because during the start of the financial year, the cut off limit remains at 60 pts.
> 
> ...


No chance in NSW 190 with 60.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

guigaoh2o said:


> Environmental Engineer 233915
> Bachelor degree 15
> age 30
> English (PTE) 10
> ...


It will be difficult with NSW 190 anything below 65. Try Vic, Qld or any other states.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Rouman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Does anyone know how long will the skill select portal takes to update itself? I am aiming for NSW nomination with 55+5 on 233411 electronic engineering. It seems like it doesn't update immediately.
> 
> ...


It will be difficult with NSW 190 anything below 60. Try Vic, Qld or any other states.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Strikeforce said:


> Is the quota available in DIBP or NSW government site?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no quota for state. They can invite as much as they want.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mani220688 said:


> Hi everyone
> I am a biomedical engineer under ANZSCO 233910 with 55+5 points. How much of change to get visa under 190 subclass
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Almost no chance. Try get 10 more points and try for 189 or try Vic, Qld or any other states.


----------



## Manjit0279 (Jul 6, 2017)

I am wall and floor tiler -333411 waiting for my skill assessment. I have 60 points, age 36, aus study 2year including certi3 in tiling, pte 65+, 4year aus experience. I am not including my three year bachleor degree in science as i don't know that i can claim point or not if yes then how. My question is can i get 189 or 190 visa and how long will take for tile.thanks


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Hopefully you will get it.
> 
> you have high score and the anzsco is quite rare, so good luck!


 thanks. I am hoping for the best. Just waiting and keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Need your expert advice in clearing few doubts -

What chances one have with 65 points (before SS 5 points) with NSW for 261313 Software Engineer, have 10 points in PTE?

I get a feeling from the threads I was reading in this regards that there is a very slim chance with these points, and I should change to other states, If I change will me DOE will update?


I have only submitted 1 EOI that an another question of why not 2 EOI? Is it 100% official to file 2 EOIs?


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

amit9 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can have multiple EOI. Every time there's a point change your DOE will be effected. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

Changing the state preference will not change the points so I asked if this changes DOE?

Any idea if Victoria also preferred only PTE 20 pointers like NSW?



Smarffy said:


> You can have multiple EOI. Every time there's a point change your DOE will be effected.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

amit9 said:


> Changing the state preference will not change the points so I asked if this changes DOE?
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea if Victoria also preferred only PTE 20 pointers like NSW?




Not for 189. But for 190 it will. If you change your preference to VIC today your 190 will show doe for today. Make another eoi for VIC. And let the old eoi there for NSW! Looking at the immitracker the selection criteria is different do each occupation. Just recently someone with 7 ielts got invited. So you never know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

I think that will make more sense. Thank you 



Smarffy said:


> Not for 189. But for 190 it will. If you change your preference to VIC today your 190 will show doe for today. Make another eoi for VIC. And let the old eoi there for NSW! Looking at the immitracker the selection criteria is different do each occupation. Just recently someone with 7 ielts got invited. So you never know.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

amit9 said:


> I think that will make more sense. Thank you




No problem. All the best x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

Ignore this post.

Admin, if you can delete. I couldn't figure out how to


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> I am waiting for an invitation with 70+5 from NSW for job code 224711. SA has moved this skill under 489.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Honestly SA was my only hope, and it put so many restrictions (489) on innumerable occupations! 

Anyway, let us hope for things to change for the better soon enough!


----------



## Nikki1188 (Jul 1, 2017)

Guys,

I have my skills EOI submitted on 26/Apr/2017. I have selected the state preference as "All". 
I need to know why creating multiple EOIs individually for each state, will this make difference?


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

Nikki1188 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have my skills EOI submitted on 26/Apr/2017. I have selected the state preference as "All".
> I need to know why creating multiple EOIs individually for each state, will this make difference?




No it won't!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

aafs88 said:


> Honestly SA was my only hope, and it put so many restrictions (489) on innumerable occupations!
> 
> Anyway, let us hope for things to change for the better soon enough!


SA tend to change their SOL on a very regular basis (honestly every other day they used to make an update) so don't lose hope.


----------



## AussieAK_27 (Nov 24, 2015)

Hi guys,

I have a few questions. I have applied for ICT BA NSW sponsorship in April 2017. I have 70 points ( 65 + 5 SS) and have scored 20 in PTE ( 80+ in all sections).

Can anyone help me with when can I expect an invite from NSW and do they have a work experience factor like VIC during the selection?

Also, I am currently working in Melbourne and hoping for an invite from VIC as well. In case I do get an invite from NSW first, should I take it? What will be the consequences in case I accept the NSW invite but want to continue my job in Melbourne?

Any help would be appreciated.

Regards


__________________
261111 ICT BA 
PTE: 20
EOI Submitted (189) : 13th April 2017 - 65 points
EOI Submitted (190)( Both VIC and NSW) : 13th April 2017 - 70 points


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Abhijeet_k said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a few questions. I have applied for ICT BA NSW sponsorship in April 2017. I have 70 points ( 65 + 5 SS) and have scored 20 in PTE ( 80+ in all sections).
> 
> ...


Thats hard to say, you do have a high score, but NSW is hard to predict, you can only wait and hope.


----------



## harshasri42 (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi Guys,

ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer 
EOI Lodged : NSW 60(55+5) points : 9th April 2017 

Is there a chance to get the Invite ?

Thanks !!


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

harshasri42 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer
> EOI Lodged : NSW 60(55+5) points : 9th April 2017
> ...


Never. Try to increase your score.


----------



## harshasri42 (Jul 7, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Never. Try to increase your score.


Thanks for the reply, how many points are enough to get the invite ? In September will receive extra 5 points for work experience. Do I still have to get more points ?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

harshasri42 said:


> Thanks for the reply, how many points are enough to get the invite ? In September will receive extra 5 points for work experience. Do I still have to get more points ?


65 will get you into 189 hopefully. But asking when will state invite you is futile cos only state knows it. You can only predict when you will be invited in 189 and 489.

NSW may invite you now or you may never get an invite, its all up to them. There is usually no trend or anything when it comes to state invite.


----------



## AussieAK_27 (Nov 24, 2015)

*NSW invite*



andreyx108b said:


> Thats hard to say, you do have a high score, but NSW is hard to predict, you can only wait and hope.


Thanks, Andrey. Any idea regarding the below-mentioned point?


Also, I am currently working in Melbourne and hoping for an invite from VIC as well. In case I do get an invite from NSW first, should I take it? What will be the consequences in case I accept the NSW invite but want to continue my job in Melbourne?

Regards


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Abhijeet_k said:


> Thanks, Andrey. Any idea regarding the below-mentioned point?
> 
> 
> Also, I am currently working in Melbourne and hoping for an invite from VIC as well. In case I do get an invite from NSW first, should I take it? What will be the consequences in case I accept the NSW invite but want to continue my job in Melbourne?
> ...


To be aligned with the policies of migration rules (2 year in state condition) you will need to move to NSW. This is not a law though, it is rules of the system, which i advise to follow. 

By the way, i am 261111 and i got invite with 65+5 too. Almost 2 years ago, but i was.


----------



## sukhmeetskaur (Sep 6, 2014)

Hello everyone,
My husband's category is 133512 (Production manager manufacturing)with 70 points. Currently this category is open only in SA in the 489 subclass only. What are our chances to get sponsorship from NSW under stream 2?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

any dental technician 411213 here , i could not find here and immigration tracker if any one out there let me know.. now i am with 60 + 5 waiting invitation.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

sukhmeetskaur said:


> Hello everyone,
> My husband's category is 133512 (Production manager manufacturing)with 70 points. Currently this category is open only in SA in the 489 subclass only. What are our chances to get sponsorship from NSW under stream 2?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Stream 2 is a tricky one. NSW make it very clear that they only invite those with very high points (consensus seemed to be somewhere round 80) and then only at sporadic intervals. However, at the end of last financial year they invited some IT PMs at 55+5 points. Not particularly fair, but that's the way the system works. So, in short: chances are slim if he's not at high points, but never say never.


----------



## juan buij (Mar 20, 2017)

Any chance with NSW state sponsor Engineering Technologist 233914 with my case?

With the following points break:
- Education: +20 points (PhD)
- Experience: + 10 points (> 6 years)
- Ages: + 25 points
- IELTS: 0 points (competent 6.0 band)
Total: 55 + 5 = 60 points (State sponsor)

Thanks!


----------



## libinparameswar (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi all, I have submitted EOI on 1st April 2017 for 189 and 190 visa.

I have applied for software engineer category code - 261313. I have 65+5 (for 190 visa) points as of now. Could any suggest how long I have to wait to get an invitation from NSW.
Even I am waiting for an invitation on 189 Visa as well.
Please suggest

Thanks
Libin Parameswar


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

libinparameswar said:


> Hi all, I have submitted EOI on 1st April 2017 for 189 and 190 visa.
> 
> I have applied for software engineer category code - 261313. I have 65+5 (for 190 visa) points as of now. Could any suggest how long I have to wait to get an invitation from NSW.
> Even I am waiting for an invitation on 189 Visa as well.
> ...



You should get your invitation under 189 in 2nd round of August (provided ceiling is not reduced).

190 NSW, no one can predict. Also, generally NSW is slow during initial stages.. even they have not declared they criterion for 2017-18.


----------



## NOMADINAU (Mar 11, 2017)

*263311 Telecom engineer*

Is there anywhere we can find the information abt 190 grants in NSW in 263311
What is the chance of getting an invitation in 263311 with 55 points
How much time will it take to process?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

juan buij said:


> Any chance with NSW state sponsor Engineering Technologist 233914 with my case?
> 
> With the following points break:
> - Education: +20 points (PhD)
> ...


I haven't seen any NSW 190 for 233914 below 70+5, so no chance at all. You have more chance with 189 at 65 points or more. Try get that.

Try PTE if IELTS doesn't work for you. http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

NOMADINAU said:


> Is there anywhere we can find the information abt 190 grants in NSW in 263311
> What is the chance of getting an invitation in 263311 with 55 points
> How much time will it take to process?


No one knows when you will get invite, but visa processing can be anywhere from 7 days to 6 months on average or more.


----------



## mohamed.magdy153 (Mar 6, 2017)

When will NSW announce the new skilled lists ?


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

What would be your basis for saying so?



sumitgupta22 said:


> You should get your invitation under 189 in 2nd round of August (provided ceiling is not reduced).
> 
> 190 NSW, no one can predict. Also, generally NSW is slow during initial stages.. even they have not declared they criterion for 2017-18.


----------



## luckbhandari (Jul 7, 2017)

Hello All,

I have applied for Victoria with 60+5(States)=65 for 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer), any chances for invitation?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

mohamed.magdy153 said:


> When will NSW announce the new skilled lists ?


They have mentioned in due course in their website. 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## mohamed.magdy153 (Mar 6, 2017)

jsabarish said:


> They have mentioned in due course in their website.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


What does that mean my friend; Will be any change soon?
I have noticed from myimmitracker that no one got invitation on June from NSW except one, So is it right? Do we have to wait for the new lists ?or there wont be soon any changes.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

amit9 said:


> What would be your basis for saying so?


Based on previous patterns


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

libinparameswar said:


> Hi all, I have submitted EOI on 1st April 2017 for 189 and 190 visa.
> 
> I have applied for software engineer category code - 261313. I have 65+5 (for 190 visa) points as of now. Could any suggest how long I have to wait to get an invitation from NSW.
> Even I am waiting for an invitation on 189 Visa as well.
> ...


 NSW gives decent number of invites to 26131* with these points breakdown... so wait for an invite.


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

mohamed.magdy153 said:


> What does that mean my friend; Will be any change soon?
> I have noticed from myimmitracker that no one got invitation on June from NSW except one, So is it right? Do we have to wait for the new lists ?or there wont be soon any changes.


The belief is that, generally states are slow in responding with invitations during the months of April to June as it is End of Year in Australia. They have given invites to exceptionally high points during that time period though. Since July is the start of the financial year, everyone in this forum believe they will speed up the process. Things might clear up once the 189 round is held on 12th July, as we all know what would be the occupation ceiling for each occupations and the cutoff points.

Disclaimer :- all the views expressed are by previous experience of others and by talking to a lot of people outside and in this forum. After all, I am also waiting for one 

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jsabarish said:


> The belief is that, generally states are slow in responding with invitations during the months of April to June as it is End of Year in Australia. They have given invites to exceptionally high points during that time period though. Since July is the start of the financial year, everyone in this forum believe they will speed up the process. Things might clear up once the 189 round is held on 12th July, as we all know what would be the occupation ceiling for each occupations and the cutoff points.
> 
> Disclaimer :- all the views expressed are by previous experience of others and by talking to a lot of people outside and in this forum. After all, I am also waiting for one
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


i would put is slightly differently in 2015-2016, they were inviting high pointers at the beginning, then towards the end of the year invited a lot of 60+5 pointers... 

the pattern you describe prevailed in 2016-2017 FY, it is more sensible in a way... and it they aimed at high pointers overall throughout the year..  

lets see! :clock:


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> i would put is slightly differently in 2015-2016, they were inviting high pointers at the beginning, then towards the end of the year invited a lot of 60+5 pointers...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Andry,

Since you are much more experienced and you have been watching the trend of invitations, can you shed some light on my profile? As I am getting weaker in hope for the invite day by day. 

My occupation's ANZSCO is 221214 - Internal Auditor and I am having 65 points at the movement without state points. I have opted for both visas in my EOI i.e 189 and 190 NSW. EOI DOE is 29 April 2017. 

Below is the breakdown:

Education - 15
Experience - 10
English - 10
Age - 30

Should I expect anything from NSW? 

Will love to have your input on my case. 

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

BulletAK said:


> Hi Andry,
> 
> Since you are much more experienced and you have been watching the trend of invitations, can you shed some light on my profile? As I am getting weaker in hope for the invite day by day.
> 
> ...


Brother, i am not focusing much on non-IT, but had a look at the available stats, I would say that the chances with 65 + 5 do exist but they are not too bright. I would say you need to pull your English to higher level (i.e. 20 points, 89+ PTE in eahc) then obviously you are certain to get an ITA, otherwise you need to have a strong hope and watch the pattern. 

I wish you all the best!


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Brother, i am not focusing much on non-IT, but had a look at the available stats, I would say that the chances with 65 + 5 do exist but they are not too bright. I would say you need to pull your English to higher level (i.e. 20 points, 89+ PTE in eahc) then obviously you are certain to get an ITA, otherwise you need to have a strong hope and watch the pattern.
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you all the best!




Thanks for your input Andy.


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi All,

Is there any chances to get invitation from NSW for 251312 Occupational Health and safety officer with 65+5 points.


----------



## luckbhandari (Jul 7, 2017)

Hello Team,

I have applied for Victoria 190 (60 + 5 SS points) on 3rd July 2017. Any chances I will get an invite?
My details are:
ACS: Yes
263111 - Computer network and system engineer.

Regards
Lucky


----------



## Gbulani (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

Eoi raised for Nsw in 261313( software engineer) with 65 + 5 SS = 70 points on 25th May 2017.
Any guesses if I can expect an invite? If yes then by when? 

Do let me know your views? 

Regards, 
Gagan 
Points :
Age: 30
Education : 15
Work experience : 10
Pte: 10 ( L-77, S-70, R-65, W-67)
Ss: 5
Total: 70


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

priyasanuel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there any chances to get invitation from NSW for 251312 Occupational Health and safety officer with 65+5 points.


Wait for the new list to upload and then you will know. Try other states as other states has slightly less competition.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Gbulani said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Eoi raised for Nsw in 261313( software engineer) with 65 + 5 SS = 70 points on 25th May 2017.
> Any guesses if I can expect an invite? If yes then by when?
> ...


You have more chance for 189 than 190 NSW. Wait for 189 and go for it. No obligations and you will get it soon in between July 12 and Oct 2017.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

luckbhandari said:


> Hello Team,
> 
> I have applied for Victoria 190 (60 + 5 SS points) on 3rd July 2017. Any chances I will get an invite?
> My details are:
> ...


Victoria will let you know. No one but Vic knows that answer.


----------



## Gbulani (Jul 9, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You have more chance for 189 than 190 NSW. Wait for 189 and go for it. No obligations and you will get it soon in between July 12 and Oct 2017.


Have applied in 189 as well. Hope to get Invite.


----------



## luckbhandari (Jul 7, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Victoria will let you know. No one but Vic knows that answer.


Thank you for your prompt response. So I guess I have to wait.


----------



## Dhruv.A (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi, 

I applied for subclass 190 under the occupation advertising specialist 225111 in October 2016 for NSW. This occupation is not on any of the state lists this July. I have a total of 60 points. Do I stand any chance? Also wanted to know if NSW going to release a new list this July. 

Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Dhruv.A said:


> Hi,
> 
> I applied for subclass 190 under the occupation advertising specialist 225111 in October 2016 for NSW. This occupation is not on any of the state lists this July. I have a total of 60 points. Do I stand any chance? Also wanted to know if NSW going to release a new list this July.
> 
> Thanks.


Unless it is in the state list - you can't apply. 

NSW has not yet released this year SOL.


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Wait for the new list to upload and then you will know. Try other states as other states has slightly less competition.


Thank you for your prompt reply. 
Only NSW and Tasmania state is available and Tasmania needs Job offer.

So only hope in NSW.

Fingers Crossed!


----------



## veen (May 5, 2017)

Is there a new list for occupations for NSW?


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

Anyone has any idea when to expect any update on the state list or next call? Seems like my luck has been at a standstill ever since I started looking out to migrate to Australia... No update on nsw list, no idea on 189 occupation ceiling... Starting to get depressed


----------



## jb0404 (Apr 23, 2017)

U r not alone .. !! I was sitting duck on it for 2 yrs from 2015. When I started my process in 2017, everything went down like titanic ship. 457 gone, more competition, more delay after delay. I'm livid with my luck. Lol. Irritated but still hoping for the best. Patience is the key though. 

Sent from my LG-H820 using Tapatalk


----------



## duc.pham89 (Jul 10, 2017)

Accountant (28 yrs old)
Age: 30
Edu: 20
Regional Study: 5
PTE-A: 10
NSW SS: ??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Darshana said:


> Anyone has any idea when to expect any update on the state list or next call? Seems like my luck has been at a standstill ever since I started looking out to migrate to Australia... No update on nsw list, no idea on 189 occupation ceiling... Starting to get depressed


Though you have superior English, but without experience, it is tough to get NSW invite considering there are a lot of 70, 75 pointers waiting for the same. Nonetheless, picture should be bit more clear in couple of days, when 1st round of this year happens. 

Apart from waiting and watching, you might considering to apply for other states .. probably Victoria?


----------



## duc.pham89 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi guys, 

Im new to this forum. Visa process is so stressful. Can any one please let me know how is my chance for 190 NSW SS. I wish to proceed as soon as possible. My case summary:
Accountant (28 yrs old)
Age: 30
Edu: 20
Regional Study (SA): 5
PTE-A: 10
Total: 65 + 5 = 70??


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

duc.pham89 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Im new to this forum. Visa process is so stressful. Can any one please let me know how is my chance for 190 NSW SS. I wish to proceed as soon as possible. My case summary:
> Accountant (28 yrs old)
> ...


almost none


----------



## duc.pham89 (Jul 10, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> almost none




Hi Sumit Gupta, 
 regarding my case, should I apply for other state? there is no chance for 221111 in NSW with 70 points? 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

duc.pham89 said:


> Hi Sumit Gupta,
> regarding my case, should I apply for other state? there is no chance for 221111 in NSW with 70 points?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Yes you should apply for other states. Even with 70 (with out SS) is no certainty with NSW..


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Yes you should apply for other states. Even with 70 (with out SS) is no certainty with NSW..


Does any other state even have 221111 in their list?


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Darshana said:


> Does any other state even have 221111 in their list?


I think South Australia has it..


----------



## Kav02 (Apr 6, 2017)

Darshana said:


> Does any other state even have 221111 in their list?


All of them has work ex requirement for 221111.. I am on the same boat with 70+5 points waiting for NSW


----------



## Oz_man (Mar 10, 2017)

Hi Friends,

Please let me know if there is any hope of getting invite for for 190( if 189 is long shot), my point breakdown is as below, My DOE is 10th July 2017.

ANZCO Code: 261112 (System Analyst)

189: 70 Points
190 (NSW): 75 Points( English: Superior, Exp: 10 points)
190 (Vic): 75 Points.

Thank you.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Oz_man said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Please let me know if there is any hope of getting invite for for 190( if 189 is long shot), my point breakdown is as below, My DOE is 10th July 2017.
> 
> ...


You will get 189 invite in couple of rounds. Why are you even applying for states? 

Tell me one thing, lets say if you get invite from NSW tomorrow, and you would be having 14 days to reply. What you would do ?

Go for it or wait for 189.. Mostly wait for 189... so why not now?
I will suggest that you withdraw your 189 EOIs...

One more thing, please withdraw your 190 EOIs atleast when you get the invite. Otherwise you might end up eating someone else's dream.


----------



## duc.pham89 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi guys, really appreciate if any one could please advise me whether SA is still available for FS on 221111? do I still need work exp. if I have FS there? any exemptions for SA graduate? the information on their website is confusing...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## shahsitu (May 3, 2017)

hi frnds...when should we expect state nominations to start......m just restless now.......


----------



## amazing234 (May 8, 2017)

Hello friends. My friend filled EOI for NSW yesterday, please when can he expect to be invited? He's point is 55+5. 
Age: 30
Degree: 15
IELTS: 10


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

NSW has sent invites today mostly for ICT skill codes. Did not see any non ICT codes yet.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> NSW has sent invites today mostly for ICT skill codes. Did not see any non ICT codes yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Where did you see any invites from NSW *today*? Can you please share the details? Thanks


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi Everyone, 

I am new to this forum and would like an advice from all of you. Please excuse me if this is not the correct thread for this, kindly also suggest if I can reproduce this on some other forum 

First some BG: - 
1) I had applied for subclass 189 for the BA/SA-261111 and my EOI filing date was 16th July 2016
2) Since i wasn't an IT graduate, my total points only summed up to 55 hence i applied for 190 (thus giving me 60 points in total). I was assured by my agent then that i would get a call in 2-3 months, but that didnt happen.
3) In March 2017 i put my foot down, took the English test again, scored a superior grade and upgraded my score by 10 points, so now my total became 70 points on subclass190
4)My agent advised that there were calls being received for 65 points as well, and so he asked me to switch to subclass 189. Which i did. Of Course to no avail since in April the ceilings were met for the year 2016-17.
5)On 30th June 2017 my points got upgraded to 70 as my experience increased and so Skill Select sent me a mail for that
6) Additionally in the hope of gaining some points from my spouse, i happened to submit for ACS skills assessment of my wife who is in software testing. Its been 4 weeks since we submitted the application, awaiting results.

Now the questions: - 
1)	As of now my applications sits in subclass 189, but what I know is that, subclass 189 is first come first serve basis. Although my points are now 70, these would still reflect as submitted as of the last profile updated date (which would be 30th June 2017). On an average I have read that waiting time last year was 25-30 weeks for BA/SA 261111 even at 70 points. In 30 weeks I will complete 32 years of age (DOB 03/11/1985). I may lose the 5 points there and get relegated to 65 points. Is it advisable that I move back to subclass 190?
2)	Can the same EOI apply for both 189 and 190?
3)	My current points tally on subclass 190 should be 75 points. My wife’s profession of software tester does not feature in the 189 professions list (aka IFSOL) but does feature in the state category 190 list (aka STNOL). Should I wait for my wife’s skills assessment results? If that comes out positive, I can add it to my tally and then it may become 80 points fro subclass 190. Does that high point mark, increase my probability of getting an invite?
4)	What is the meaning of “invitations were made on pro-rata basis”? Apparently, there are some criterion apart from points as well that the officials consider. So lets say, in subclass 189, if there are 2 candidate applications, both with 70 points, then who gets called first is basis who’s points tally sat at 70 points the earliest. i.e. who’s waited the longest. Whereas in subclass190, between 2 similar candidates, prioritization selection happens on “pro-rata” basis, which may be overall factors of your application such as experience, English score etc. 
Again, this is hearsay, and I would want someone to throw light on this?

Sorry this is a very long post, but my wait also has been very long - and I want to make things right.

Thanks for the help


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Where did you see any invites from NSW *today*? Can you please share the details? Thanks




I was checking with my agency. A lot of their clients have received invites today but mostly in the ICT skill codes. I was expecting a response today but did not get any.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> I was checking with my agency. A lot of their clients have received invites today but mostly in the ICT skill codes. I was expecting a response today but did not get any.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Can you confirm from your agency if these are the Nomination invites or the Nomination Approvals / Visa Invites?

Thanks


----------



## vaibhav181 (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi experts, 

What are chances to get NSW 190 invite for 261313 Software Engineer 65+5(ss) including PTE(80,80,80,77). EOI submitted June 2015


----------



## vaibhav181 (Sep 25, 2016)

Invites


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vaibhav181 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> What are chances to get NSW 190 invite for 261313 Software Engineer 65+5(ss) including PTE(80,80,80,77). EOI submitted June 2015


June 2015 ?


----------



## vaibhav181 (Sep 25, 2016)

vaibhav181 said:


> Hi experts,
> 
> What are chances to get NSW 190 invite for 261313 Software Engineer 65+5(ss) including PTE(80,80,80,77). EOI submitted June 2017


..

Typo corrected, it's June 2017.


----------



## vaibhav181 (Sep 25, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> ghoshsudeep79 said:
> 
> 
> > NSW has sent invites today mostly for ICT skill codes. Did not see any non ICT codes yet.
> ...





http://www.iscah.com/unofficial-skill-select-results-july-12th-2017/


----------



## Nikki1188 (Jul 1, 2017)

vaibhav181 said:


> Unofficial Skill Select results for July 12th 2017 - Iscah


I see only 189 in this. No 190 info


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

vaibhav181 said:


> Unofficial Skill Select results for July 12th 2017 - Iscah


Bro, thats for 189 invitations. We were previously talking about 190 NSW nomination invites, thats different and are no where published officially.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Where did you see any invites from NSW *today*? Can you please share the details? Thanks




I called up my agency and a lot their clients have recieved invites today morning primarily from ICT skills code.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

State nomination invites.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amazing234 (May 8, 2017)

Unofficial Skill Select results for July 12th 2017
Not much data around at the moment so this table will update over the next 24 hours or so?
A few things to remember :
? There are only 1000 places for the 189s in this round. I expect this is lower than normal because DIBP have also opened up an extra pathway for the 189 visa for New Zealand citizens who have earned high wages in the last 5 years in Australia. There may be over 40,000 people eligible for this pathway and so this may impact the 189s available through the points tested 189 visa. At least until DIBP see how many applications they receive from NZ citizens.
? There has been a very large backlog of new EOIs in ALL occupations that have built up in April, May and June 2017, not just Pro Rata occupations. And so the invitation mark is and will continue to be artificially high in many occupations for maybe the 1-3 months
? Those applicants at 60 and 65 points in NON Pro-rata occupations may miss out for a round or two as a result also. We have not seen any 60/65 point invitations in any occupation yet
? We have not seen the new 2017/18 Occupational ceiling numbers anywhere still. We, like everyone, are badgering DIBP to release these. There is no excuse now that they have actually invited the first round of places as they clearly know their numbers.
Ok here is what we have so far. If you have any credible EOI invitation dates more recent than this at the same or lower points, please email us at [email protected] and we can look at updating the table.
This is the lowest point total and most recent invitation date we have for the following pro rata occupations
2211 Accountant 75 ? 09/04/2017
2212 Auditor (no figures)
2334 Electronics Engineer 75 ? 23/05/2017
2335 Ind, Mech, Production Engineers 70 ? 01/06/2017
2339 Other Engineering Professionals 75 ? 15/06/2017
2611 ICT Business and Systems Analysts 75 ? 25/05/2017
2613 Software and App Programmers 70 ? 26/04/2017
2631 Computer Network Professionals 80 ? 06/04/2017


----------



## Manjit0279 (Jul 6, 2017)

I am on 457 visa. We applied for nomination and 186 visa, but nomination refused and eventually visa refused. Now i m going to apply for 189 visa. I m worrying that due to visa refusel in the past can create any trouble for 189 visa. Help me guys


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

Hey guys, I am still getting ready for PTE but I couldn't help asking, as I am a bit stressed out recently.. I can gather 65 points with superior english, given that I can nail the exam, what are the odds getting a visa granted and when it would be like if I submit my EOI around the end of august as a biomedical engineer.. about 4 years work experience in the last ten years, 6 years gap - i hope it won't decrease the likelihood of getting the or- 

Cheers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

Any NSW invites?


----------



## joshijaanvi (Oct 19, 2016)

Ku_ said:


> Any NSW invites?


Seems not yet! 

Desperately waiting for mine seems Jan 2017

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## nishish (Jul 23, 2016)

Ilay said:


> Hey guys, I am still getting ready for PTE but I couldn't help asking, as I am a bit stressed out recently.. I can gather 65 points with superior english, given that I can nail the exam, what are the odds getting a visa granted and when it would be like if I submit my EOI around the end of august as a biomedical engineer.. about 4 years work experience in the last ten years, 6 years gap - i hope it won't decrease the likelihood of getting the or-
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

joshijaanvi said:


> Seems not yet!
> 
> Desperately waiting for mine seems Jan 2017
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Occupation and points?


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

joshijaanvi said:


> Seems not yet!
> 
> Desperately waiting for mine seems Jan 2017
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I saw your post from an earlier thread and your timeline said you were waiting for a grant!

Your post as follows :
Hello all,

Below is my application status....

Any Internal Auditor here in the same boat??

My Timeline:
ANZSCO Code: 221214 Internal Auditors
Points: 30(Age) + 15(Edu) + 10(Eng) + 5(SS) + 10(WE) = 70pts
ACS: 25-MAR-15
IELTS: 02-APR-16
EOI(190) & NSW: 26-APR-16
NSW Invitation Received: 13-OCT-16
NSW Nomination Accepted: 17-OCT-16
Visa Invitation: 01-DEC-2016
VISA Lodged: 25-JAN-17
CO Contacted for PCC & Medicals & Form 80: 07-FEB-17
PCC/Medicals/Form 80 Submitted: 04-MAR-17
Grant:


----------



## sushil4u_21 (Jul 14, 2017)

Hello Fellas, I am new to this forum. Lodged EOI on 18/05/17 for Systems Analyst - 261112 
189 - 65 points
190 (NSW) - 70 Points
So what are the chances ? and how long to wait for an invite ?

If I'm not wrong, the previous cutoff for 189 was 70 in this category 

Cheers,
Sushil


----------



## joshijaanvi (Oct 19, 2016)

Darshana said:


> Occupation and points?


221214 Internal Auditor 70 points

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

joshijaanvi said:


> 221214 Internal Auditor 70 points
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


Hey mate,

You can post your details in below thread as all Auditors have gathered together here to discuss current time-lines, invitation wait time etc.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tion-auditors-2212-group-1st-july-2017-a.html

Btw, whats your EOI date of effect?

Thanks


----------



## sudhaeci (Jan 10, 2015)

Manjit0279 said:


> I am on 457 visa. We applied for nomination and 186 visa, but nomination refused and eventually visa refused. Now i m going to apply for 189 visa. I m worrying that due to visa refusel in the past can create any trouble for 189 visa. Help me guys


Was there any reason stated for the refusal? Was it a temporary transition or direct entry? And I don't believe this will have any adverse effect on your 189 application. They're of completely different pathways. Just my opinion.


----------



## Anumodi (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi,

I have applied for NSW state sponsership in april 2017 for developer programmer 231312.
Point breakdow
Age 30
English 10
Exp 5
Degree 15

is there any chance to get invitation on 60+5? How long i will have to wait?

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Did anyone get any invite from NSW this month? Just checking since I didn't see updates on myimmitracker as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Anumodi said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As it stands now - no. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Did anyone get any invite from NSW this month? Just checking since I didn't see updates on myimmitracker as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Have not seen any! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sushil4u_21 said:


> Hello Fellas, I am new to this forum. Lodged EOI on 18/05/17 for Systems Analyst - 261112
> 
> 189 - 65 points
> 
> ...




With 65 + 5 chances exist. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anumodi (Jun 24, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> As it stands now - no.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks andrey

what is the minimum point to get the invitation from NSW for 231312?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Anumodi said:


> Thanks andrey
> 
> 
> 
> what is the minimum point to get the invitation from NSW for 231312?




65+5 were invited last fin. year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

Hello comrades, looking for some advises here. 

I am currently sitting on 70 points for my SC 189 in ANZSCO 261111 BA. DOE 30th June 2017

I wanted to get another 5 points from my wife's profession for creating a co pelling case, but it dsnt feature in the SC 189 occupation list. However it does in the STNOL and so if the assessment comes out positive I can add 5 points of hers to my application if I apply to SC 190. She did Ok in English with PTE 76 over all. 

Ergo, I was contemplating creating another EOI for SC 190. With or without my wife's points added to my tally, i will have 70+5 points nonetheless. However I am kind of torn between NSW and VIC. I am also not sure what does officiating under state nominations look for in the candidate, i have managed only 5 points for my work ex because 4 years got deducted for the graduation mismatch. I have a superior English score. Which state should I go for ANZSCO 261111 BA. 
Also how does NSW differ from VIC in terms of invitations for pro-rata process ? 

Would be good to hear some views

Thanks


Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Hello comrades, looking for some advises here.
> 
> I am currently sitting on 70 points for my SC 189 in ANZSCO 261111 BA. DOE 30th June 2017
> 
> ...


Make 3 separate EOIs
189
Vic
NSW

See if you get an invite under 190
No harm in trying if you are willing to accept sponsorship with the obligations that come with it 
Whom the states will sponsor is totally unpredictable but at 70 points you stand a fair chance 

Cheers


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Make 3 separate EOIs
> 189
> Vic
> NSW
> ...


Thanks for the advice newbie. 

One concern that I am not clear with is, what hapeens if I apply to VIC and get refused (this i am aware of, is that VIC gives out an answer no matter what, in 3 months tops, they don't make you wait - invited or refused either way ) does that adversely affect my 189? Does it also reflect somewhere in some checkbox? Because at 70 I may stand a chance in the next 6 months odd for 189. But I am skeptical about a possible harakiri with my EOIs. 

Thanks

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Thanks for the advice newbie.
> 
> One concern that I am not clear with is, what hapeens if I apply to VIC and get refused (this i am aware of, is that VIC gives out an answer no matter what, in 3 months tops, they don't make you wait - invited or refused either way ) does that adversely affect my 189? Does it also reflect somewhere in some checkbox? Because at 70 I may stand a chance in the next 6 months odd for 189. But I am skeptical about a possible harakiri with my EOIs.
> 
> ...


189 is totally points based
There is no other criteria 
It is immaterial how many states have refused you or not
If you are on top of the list on the date of the draw , you will get invited.
There is no subjectivity involved 

There is no question of Harakiri except if you claim wrong points in 189

Cheers


----------



## jassi_singh (Jul 3, 2017)

Hi everyone.. I need your suggestion.. my points are 65 if I go for NSW under 189 class and 60 for 189.. my code is 233512.. how early can I receive invitation from any one of the above visa category??
Please suggest in which visa I should go for..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Thanks for the advice newbie.
> 
> One concern that I am not clear with is, what hapeens if I apply to VIC and get refused (this i am aware of, is that VIC gives out an answer no matter what, in 3 months tops, they don't make you wait - invited or refused either way ) does that adversely affect my 189? Does it also reflect somewhere in some checkbox? Because at 70 I may stand a chance in the next 6 months odd for 189. But I am skeptical about a possible harakiri with my EOIs.
> 
> ...


For ICT related anzscos VIC follows new process, same as NSW - you create EOI and wait for them to invite you. The chance of refusal after such invite, in case of NSW is minimal, i am not sure if VIC will be different, but unlikely.


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 189 is totally points based
> There is no other criteria
> It is immaterial how many states have refused you or not
> If you are on top of the list on the date of the draw , you will get invited.
> ...


Thankyou very much. 


Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Strikeforce (Sep 28, 2016)

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Hello comrades, looking for some advises here.
> 
> I am currently sitting on 70 points for my SC 189 in ANZSCO 261111 BA. DOE 30th June 2017
> 
> ...




There are only 2 states which are inviting candidates for ICT BA.. I believe newbienz is right.. you can create 3 but you also can have 2 one for 189 and one for 190. Any which ways only NSW or IC will invite because only those 2 have jobs for BA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunal007 (Aug 3, 2014)

*Invitation for 261314*

Hi,

What are the chances of getting invitation after nomination for NSW for 261314 - Software Tester? I have 65 points currently.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

jassi_singh said:


> Hi everyone.. I need your suggestion.. my points are 65 if I go for NSW under 189 class and 60 for 189.. my code is 233512.. how early can I receive invitation from any one of the above visa category??
> Please suggest in which visa I should go for..


60 points for 189 won't get you invite in 2335 neither in NSW 190. Try other states.


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

kunal007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What are the chances of getting invitation after nomination for NSW for 261314 - Software Tester? I have 65 points currently.


Did you get a positive assessment from ACS?


Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sun29 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi Folks,

I have 65 points for 189 visa and 70 points with SS NSW in 190 visa. Any suggestion on when I should receive Invitation


----------



## kunal007 (Aug 3, 2014)

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Did you get a positive assessment from ACS?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Yes I did.


----------



## rajeev.k.mehta (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi,
I am a newbie here. I have submitted EOI DOE is April 11, 2017 under NSW 190 for 261313. Total points 65+5. Can anyone please advise when should I expect an invitation link. Also, I will be extremely grateful if anyone can post the subject of email containing payment link.


Signature:
ACS +ve June 2016
PTE A - 10 pts April 2017
Age: 30
Education: 15
WorkEx: 10

Invite: Waiting


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajeev.k.mehta said:


> Hi,
> I am a newbie here. I have submitted EOI DOE is April 11, 2017 under NSW 190 for 261313. Total points 65+5. Can anyone please advise when should I expect an invitation link. Also, I will be extremely grateful if anyone can post the subject of email containing payment link.
> 
> 
> ...


No one can predict when you will get the invite 

They do not follow any fixed pattern
However, NSW supposedly give higher preference to superior English 

The link to make the payment will be given in the invitation email 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kunal007 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What are the chances of getting invitation after nomination for NSW for 261314 - Software Tester? I have 65 points currently.


In the whole last year I think only a handful of software testers have been sponsored by any state

So the chances are extremely low
But who knows, you may get lucky

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sun29 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I have 65 points for 189 visa and 70 points with SS NSW in 190 visa. Any suggestion on when I should receive Invitation


Let the quota for the 2613 be released this mid week.
Then it will be more accurate prediction 

Cheers


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

As a general point (maybe we should ask for a sticky on this) forum members can NOT tell you when you are likely to get an invite. They have no way of knowing for NSW and Victoria. It's pointless asking. Please stop doing so.

NSW has clear information on how the rank candidates.


----------



## Anumodi (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I am working in syndey and have applied for NSW state sponsership with 60+5 points. But it seems very difficult to get invite so can i submit another EOI for victoria?

or is there any restriction that you can not apply for another state sponsership?

Any suggestion would be really appriciated.


----------



## Anumodi (Jun 24, 2017)

Anumodi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am working in syndey and have applied for NSW state sponsership with 60+5 points. But it seems very difficult to get invite so can i submit another EOI for victoria?
> Occupation: Developer programmer 231312
> ...


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

Hello, has anyone received an invite under stream 2 for Marketing Specialist from NSW here recently?


----------



## glingara (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi Friends,

I had submitted EOI for 190(NSW) on Feb 25, 2017 with (55+5) = 60 points for 261313 code.
Till date I have not received the ITA so far. Kindly let me know the chances of getting invite from NSW. Also, suggest me, is it fine to apply one more EOI for 190 (Victoria) in parallel and how long is the waiting time and chances of getting an invite from Victoria ? Kindly advice. Thanks!

Regards,
glingara
-------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
Age: 25 points
Education: 15 Points
Experience: 5 points
PTE-A: 10 Points 
Total Points: 55 + 5 (SS) = 60 Points
EOI Submitted for 190(NSW) on 25/02/2017
Awaiting ITA


----------



## Diligence (Apr 22, 2016)

Hi Friends,
My Nephew has the following points:
Occupation: Accountant general 222111
Age:30
Graduation:20
Pte:10 trying for 20
State:5
What are his chances of getting an invite from NSW in the coming months?


Sent from my MotoG3 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

glingara said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I had submitted EOI for 190(NSW) on Feb 25, 2017 with (55+5) = 60 points for 261313 code.
> Till date I have not received the ITA so far. Kindly let me know the chances of getting invite from NSW. Also, suggest me, is it fine to apply one more EOI for 190 (Victoria) in parallel and how long is the waiting time and chances of getting an invite from Victoria ? Kindly advice. Thanks!
> ...


It is not possible to speak of state requirements because there is no method to that madness. However with 60 points, it's a very very bleak possibility that you may get a call anytime soon. I sat on 60 points for 9 months, before I realised that I am losing out because there is a very healthy, more competitive candidate pool who have applied with perfect English scores and great experience and with 75- 80 points. That's the thing about pro-rata occupations (you can check skillselect and see if your ANZSCO is pro-rata or not), there is no obligation to call you if you have been sitting on the list for very long. It's like national team selections. If a better player comes along, he gets selected. Seldom matters how long have you played the game. 

Hope that gives perspective. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

NSW has a very competitive immigration system. So candidates in demand with highest score get invited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glingara (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks mrigank_bhushan for the quick response.
Is it advisable to submit two EOI's (NSW & Vic) for 190 visa?


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

glingara said:


> Thanks mrigank_bhushan for the quick response.
> Is it advisable to submit two EOI's (NSW & Vic) for 190 visa?


Yes. Very much. But do take note, Victoria isn't any more forthcoming than NSW. For all we know, it may be tougher. So don't expect your world to flip over any time soon. By what it appears, there is a long long queue everywhere. 

Best of luck

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## glingara (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks Sir.. Let's hope for the best..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> No one can predict when you will get the invite
> 
> They do not follow any fixed pattern
> However, NSW supposedly give higher preference to superior English
> ...



So according to your expert opinion, candidate with 55 points out of which 20 for english in 261313 or 261111 will get invite? Can u show me at lest 1 recent example? 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> So according to your expert opinion, candidate with 55 points out of which 20 for english in 261313 or 261111 will get invite? Can u show me at lest 1 recent example?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I guess he meant you need high point score and on top of that if you have excellent English scores then you get priority over other applications. But I am too very curious to know since I have 70+5 and 90 across in PTE. And waiting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> I guess he meant you need high point score and on top of that if you have excellent English scores then you get priority over other applications. But I am too very curious to know since I have 70+5 and 90 across in PTE. And waiting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Err..Sir, that may be because you have applied as a Management Consultant( if I am not wrong). Super duper specialised skillset that one. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> I guess he meant you need high point score and on top of that if you have excellent English scores then you get priority over other applications. But I am too very curious to know since I have 70+5 and 90 across in PTE. And waiting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




He needs to check ana analyze i guess.

The fact is that data sample is publicly available - its clear that higher pointers get invited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> I guess he meant you need high point score and on top of that if you have excellent English scores then you get priority over other applications. But I am too very curious to know since I have 70+5 and 90 across in PTE. And waiting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From what I've been observing since February, nsw is quite clear in their invite pattern... First and foremost they look into high points within an anzsco code... Let's assume 70... They rank their candidates with 70 points based on English... Within candidates with 70 and 20 for English they order it on the basis of work ex. If two candidates have the same points, English as well as work ex, then it's about your EOI date.
They've also mentioned this on their website... No idea why ppl call it random


----------



## bvkarthik1988 (Jul 14, 2017)

*Biomedical Engineer waiting for Invitation*

Hi Guys,

Myself Karthik, 
Applied for Biomedical Engineer
Points 55 + 5 (SS) NSW 
SKILL ASSESMENT SUBMITTED ON 02/JULY/2017
Skill assessment positive on 12/july/2017
EOI for NSW submitted on 14/july/2017
Friends, any of you have idea about chances of receiving invitation for my profile.
Any similar profiles for biomedical engineer ??

Please reply or call me or contact me.
Karthik
<*SNIP*>

*Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Darshana said:


> From what I've been observing since February, nsw is quite clear in their invite pattern... First and foremost they look into high points within an anzsco code... Let's assume 70... They rank their candidates with 70 points based on English... Within candidates with 70 and 20 for English they order it on the basis of work ex. If two candidates have the same points, English as well as work ex, then it's about your EOI date.
> 
> They've also mentioned this on their website... No idea why ppl call it random




I agree. That's exactly what they do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

Darshana said:


> From what I've been observing since February, nsw is quite clear in their invite pattern... First and foremost they look into high points within an anzsco code... Let's assume 70... They rank their candidates with 70 points based on English... Within candidates with 70 and 20 for English they order it on the basis of work ex. If two candidates have the same points, English as well as work ex, then it's about your EOI date.
> They've also mentioned this on their website... No idea why ppl call it random


Can you please share the link of the website? 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Can you please share the link of the website?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Here you go
https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-nominated-migration-190/selecting-applicants

Also to quote
The selection process

The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

Occupation
Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
English language ability
Skilled employment


----------



## Anumodi (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I am working in syndey and have applied for NSW state sponsership with 60+5 (231312 developer programmer) points. But it seems very difficult to get invite so can i submit another EOI for victoria?

or is there any restriction that you can not apply for another state sponsership?

Any suggestion would be really appriciated.


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

Darshana said:


> Here you go
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-nominated-migration-190/selecting-applicants
> 
> Also to quote
> ...


Man..this is gold. 
Thankyou so much

Do you know of a similar website for Victoria? 

(Sorry, mailing on the move)

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Anumodi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am working in syndey and have applied for NSW state sponsership with 60+5 (231312 developer programmer) points. But it seems very difficult to get invite so can i submit another EOI for victoria?
> 
> ...


No, there is no such restriction. You can create another EOI for Victoria.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I agree. That's exactly what they do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Good info. This will make it a lot clear for applicants. I am assuming a lot of us may been in dilemma about the ranking process. For me this was a good information and gives me a hope.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Err..Sir, that may be because you have applied as a Management Consultant( if I am not wrong). Super duper specialised skillset that one.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk




How about Marketing Specialist? Any idea where that falls. I have almost the similar profile but 70+5 (SS) with PTE 90

But not sure if I file an EOI, how quickly I can get a response.


----------



## mohamed.magdy153 (Mar 6, 2017)

Kindly, does anyone know anything about the release time for new NSW occupation list? as they still saying it will be announced in due course.


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

silverphoenix said:


> How about Marketing Specialist? Any idea where that falls. I have almost the similar profile but 70+5 (SS) with PTE 90
> 
> But not sure if I file an EOI, how quickly I can get a response.


Please look up the list, if I am not wrong it's called STNOL. Go to this website called ACACIA Immigration Australia. The list is the clearest there. 

Good wishes

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Meh17 (Jul 17, 2017)

*Copywriter*

Hi all, 

I'm considering applying for PR in the state of NSW (Sydney). I'm also open to Victoria (Melbourne). Spoken to a couple of different migration agents but they have opposing views on my eligibility and chances. 

My occupation is on the Short Term List : *212411: COPYWRITER. *
I took the points test and got a total of 70 points. (30 for age + 20 for english + 5 for employed in related field for 36 months + 15 for Bachelor's Degree in India.)

Does anyone have any light to shed on this? I don't have a job offer so will have to get PR and then apply for a job. 

Would appreciate any / all info on the same. TIA.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Meh17 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm considering applying for PR in the state of NSW (Sydney). I'm also open to Victoria (Melbourne). Spoken to a couple of different migration agents but they have opposing views on my eligibility and chances.
> 
> ...


Both, Victoria and NSW, do not take candidates from this occupation. However, you can apply for ACT.

cf - https://www.anzscosearch.com/search/


----------



## Meh17 (Jul 17, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Both, Victoria and NSW, do not take candidates from this occupation. However, you can apply for ACT.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your response. What is ACT?
> ...


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

Meh17 said:


> sumitgupta22 said:
> 
> 
> > Both, Victoria and NSW, do not take candidates from this occupation. However, you can apply for ACT.
> ...


----------



## Anumodi (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I heard that if you in different australian state than victoria then you have to provide job letter to apply for victoria state nomination. Is it correct?

As i am in NSW and have already applied for state nomination.

Thanks in advance


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Anumodi said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I heard that if you in different australian state than victoria then you have to provide job letter to apply for victoria state nomination. Is it correct?
> 
> ...


I am currently living in another state/territory of Australia outside of Victoria - am I eligible to apply?

Yes, although applicants who have been living in, or demonstrate strong ties with, another state other than Victoria are required to provide a current offer of employment in their nomination occupation in Victoria.

FAQs about Skilled Nominated Visas - Live in Victoria - Live in Victoria

The question what considered a strong tie to other state? I am not sure, would suggest to e-mail them and ask.


----------



## akelasurfgirl (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi All,

My occupation 225113 - Marketing Specialist is in stream 2 for NSW list and I have 70 points.

So should I apply for NSW, is there any chance that I will get an invite from them.


Please suggest.


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

akelasurfgirl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My occupation 225113 - Marketing Specialist is in stream 2 for NSW list and I have 70 points.
> 
> ...


70 points with SS or without?

I know some people from this group with EOIs of 80 Points (75+5) and still haven't received the invite since couple of months.


----------



## akelasurfgirl (Feb 28, 2017)

silverphoenix said:


> 70 points with SS or without?
> 
> I know some people from this group with EOIs of 80 Points (75+5) and still haven't received the invite since couple of months.


Yes with SS

So please suggest should I move fwd.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Hi there,
Silly question.
Where can I find the occupation list for NSW for 17-18?
On their website, it is still showing for 16-17.
https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__d...-priority-skilled-occupation-list-2016-17.pdf

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

tnk009 said:


> Hi there,
> Silly question.
> Where can I find the occupation list for NSW for 17-18?
> On their website, it is still showing for 16-17.
> ...


Not silly... Valid question.. but it's not out yet


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

What is chances in 189 for 261313 with 65 points?


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi everyone, 
I have one doubt about employment section in eoi.
My acs was done on feb 2016 which only counted 6 plus year but i was working from ausgust 2007 till date.
Now my questions is should i fill all employment or only i fill acs assessments?


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi everyone, 
I have one doubt about employment section in eoi.
My acs was done on feb 2016 which only counted 6 plus year but i was working from ausgust 2007 till date.
Now my questions is should i fill all employment or only i fill acs assessments?


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

umashanker said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have one doubt about employment section in eoi.
> My acs was done on feb 2016 which only counted 6 plus year but i was working from ausgust 2007 till date.
> Now my questions is should i fill all employment or only i fill acs assessments?


You should fill both. For the period which ACS deducted, mark employment not relevant. And mark relevant, for the period which ACS considered. Also, if you have changed employment post your last ACS assessment, you need to do that again. Else, you can clain recent exp as well.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

umashanker said:


> What is chances in 189 for 261313 with 65 points?


Your case is interesting as per your signature. You asked another question regarding EOI. Have you filed your EOI? Please mention clear details.. we should be able to tell.. 

Based on current (and last year's) trend, if you file an EOI today with 65 points for 2613, you might get it in Jan, Feb.. But, as your signature says you will turning, but again you will get additional points for employment... So, clear dates will be helpful to guide you further.. 

PS: Whenever there is any change in your EOI (point change), your DOE is updated.


----------



## mohamed.magdy153 (Mar 6, 2017)

Gents, Do you know whether NSW is giving invitations nowadays or it is somehow suspended till the new lists be released ?


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

akelasurfgirl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> My occupation 225113 - Marketing Specialist is in stream 2 for NSW list and I have 70 points.
> 
> ...


There is no harm in putting an EOI since it is free. I also apply via NSW with 70 points for Marketing Specialist back in 2016. You may refer to my timeline.


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

jtsl9 said:


> There is no harm in putting an EOI since it is free. I also apply via NSW with 70 points for Marketing Specialist back in 2016. You may refer to my timeline.


Man i wish things move as quickly now as they moved in your case.


----------



## veen (May 5, 2017)

guys!

is there anyone who got 190 NSW invites this month? is the process extremely slow?


----------



## hjs060111 (Mar 4, 2017)

Hi

any Enrolled Nurses waiting for invitation from NSW?

I am 55+5 and applied 6 weeks ago. 

I am not sure if 60 points EN can be invited from NSW :<

Please reply if anyone this case.

Thanks.


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

silverphoenix said:


> Man i wish things move as quickly now as they moved in your case.


I guess all it is timing. I know that they are making it more difficult now. 
Anyway, i understand your predicament because i was at EOI stage for 2.5years


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

veen said:


> guys!
> 
> is there anyone who got 190 NSW invites this month? is the process extremely slow?


I've not seen any. 

Last two years they started sending invites slightly later, like in 2015 end of August.


----------



## kunal007 (Aug 3, 2014)

newbienz said:


> In the whole last year I think only a handful of software testers have been sponsored by any state
> 
> So the chances are extremely low
> But who knows, you may get lucky
> ...


HI, I did get the nomination invite from NSW to fill the form and submit. They have asked to wait for 12 weeks for any response. Does this mean I would get the confirmed visa invite from them?


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

kunal007 said:


> HI, I did get the nomination invite from NSW to fill the form and submit. They have asked to wait for 12 weeks for any response. Does this mean I would get the confirmed visa invite from them?




When did you get the invite and what skills code? Was it for 190 or 189.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunal007 (Aug 3, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> I've not seen any.
> 
> Last two years they started sending invites slightly later, like in 2015 end of August.


I got the nomination invite from them few days ago.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kunal007 said:


> I got the nomination invite from them few days ago.




Nomination or invite to apply for nomination? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

kunal007 said:


> I got the nomination invite from them few days ago.


Can you share profile details pls..ANZSCO, DOE etc.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Strikeforce (Sep 28, 2016)

kunal007 said:


> HI, I did get the nomination invite from NSW to fill the form and submit. They have asked to wait for 12 weeks for any response. Does this mean I would get the confirmed visa invite from them?




Bro.. what was the email address that you received the email from.. please let me know.. I get a lot of emails.. i want to be careful while deleting the emails..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kunal007 (Aug 3, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Nomination or invite to apply for nomination?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Invite to apply for nomination. Can this be taken as confirmed?


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

kunal007 said:


> Invite to apply for nomination. Can this be taken as confirmed?




I am guessing you applied under 190. Have you done the payment of 300 AUD for state sponsorship ?


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

Strikeforce said:


> Bro.. what was the email address that you received the email from.. please let me know.. I get a lot of emails.. i want to be careful while deleting the emails..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have heard from someone that it is [email protected]


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kunal007 said:


> Invite to apply for nomination. Can this be taken as confirmed?


sort of yes, can you share anzsco and points?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kunal007 said:


> Invite to apply for nomination. Can this be taken as confirmed?


It s still not clear

Have you already paid the application processing charges of 300$ to the state and uploaded all the required documents?

It's after this that you have got the invite ?

If so there would be a link in the email which will take you the DIBP website 

Check if it's there 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I cant recall any refusal after invite of NSW (invite to apply for nomination) not sure if it ever happened, not in my memory. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srinivassv (Jul 19, 2017)

*Nwhen can i get invitation?*

Hi Friends,
i have applied for 261313
Age : 25
PTE - 10 
Exp : 15 
Education - 15 
NSW 190 - (65+5) points
EOI : 18/jul/2017
Could someone let me know when can i get the invitation?


----------



## srinivassv (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi Friends,
i have applied for 261313
Age : 25
PTE - 10 
Exp : 15 
Education - 15 
NSW 190 - (65+5) points
EOI : 18/jul/2017
Could someone let me know when can i expect the invitation?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

srinivassv said:


> Hi Friends,
> i have applied for 261313
> Age : 25
> PTE - 10
> ...


No one can predict the state sponsorship as they do not follow any fixed pattern 

Why have you not submitted the 189 application?

Any particular reason?

Cheers


----------



## Manjit0279 (Jul 6, 2017)

July 19, 2017

I have got my 186 trt nomination approved in wall and floor tiler-333411 anzesco. I have all the dics ready to apply for 186 visa. How long will take for visa grant if i apply this week. Nomination was lodged on 10 january 2017 and approved on 19 july 2017 .
On the other hand in the mean time i have made all docs ready to lodge my 189 GSM visa application and got 60 points. Now i am in dilemma that whether to lodge 186 or 189 and which on will be quicker for my profession. I am worrying as i have already lost lot of money before as my previous 186 nomination was refused and eventually visa refused for a family of three.
Please guide me, what you think
Thanks

Reply


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Manjit0279 said:


> July 19, 2017
> 
> I have got my 186 trt nomination approved in wall and floor tiler-333411 anzesco. I have all the dics ready to apply for 186 visa. How long will take for visa grant if i apply this week. Nomination was lodged on 10 january 2017 and approved on 19 july 2017 .
> On the other hand in the mean time i have made all docs ready to lodge my 189 GSM visa application and got 60 points. Now i am in dilemma that whether to lodge 186 or 189 and which on will be quicker for my profession. I am worrying as i have already lost lot of money before as my previous 186 nomination was refused and eventually visa refused for a family of three.
> ...


Nobody can predict when you will get the grant
Most application are processed within 4-7 months is the only information available

But members here have been waiting upto 18 months also

So don't make any commitments based on the 4-7 months timeline 

Cheers


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Dear all
Till august 31 i have 65 points and it will be 70 from September 1 but i will looses 5 in age in last of October? 
I have applied for 189 in 261313 .
Should i apply for SS OR JUST WAIT TILL OCTOBER LAST?
One more questions is i have filled my EOI on February 2016 but updated on 17/7 2017 , will i get priority among 65 points?


----------



## kunal007 (Aug 3, 2014)

silverphoenix said:


> I am guessing you applied under 190. Have you done the payment of 300 AUD for state sponsorship ?



Yes I had applied under 190. Yes the payment is done as well


----------



## kunal007 (Aug 3, 2014)

newbienz said:


> It s still not clear
> 
> Have you already paid the application processing charges of 300$ to the state and uploaded all the required documents?
> 
> ...


Yes I have already paid the application processing charges to the state and uploaded all the required documents. After this I don't have any invite from them. I just got an acknowledgement email from them asking to wait for 12 weeks for further response from them.


----------



## kunal007 (Aug 3, 2014)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> When did you get the invite and what skills code? Was it for 190 or 189.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got an invitation to apply for nomination. It was for 190 code.


----------



## kunal007 (Aug 3, 2014)

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Can you share profile details pls..ANZSCO, DOE etc.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


261314 , DOE : 19 June 2017


----------



## kunal007 (Aug 3, 2014)

Darshana said:


> Have heard from someone that it is [email protected]


Yes thats correct Darshana. Have you got any mail invite for nomination mail?


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

umashanker said:


> Dear all
> Till august 31 i have 65 points and it will be 70 from September 1 but i will looses 5 in age in last of October?
> I have applied for 189 in 261313 .
> Should i apply for SS OR JUST WAIT TILL OCTOBER LAST?
> One more questions is i have filled my EOI on February 2016 but updated on 17/7 2017 , will i get priority among 65 points?


Did your EOI previously had 55 points, and you updated it to 65 on 17thJuly? 

Previous date doesn't matter, latest DOE is what matters.. with 65 points and 17.07.2017 DOE, you will not get the invite soon (might take 6+ months).. However, as you mentioned that you are going to get 5 additional points on 1st Sept (*I hope your ACS letter says after August, not after September*??), you will have 3-4 rounds before you you turn 33in last of October. 99% you should get an invite in these 3-4 rounds.


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

kunal007 said:


> 261314 , DOE : 19 June 2017




Your points ? With SS


----------



## kunal007 (Aug 3, 2014)

silverphoenix said:


> Your points ? With SS



points with SS comes 65


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

kunal007 said:


> 261314 , DOE : 19 June 2017


And your total points? You got an invitation invite today? 

Not much use to ask though, because states work differently, but still

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## JD5995 (Jun 20, 2017)

kunal007 said:


> points with SS comes 65


Congrats to you 

So do you mean you had 60 points and from SS you got 5 points and hence your total points are 65...which means you got an invite at 60 points???


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

Dear friends, I have a different question but need some hop, thats why I am asking, i case there is someone who might have an idea. 

I have 6 years gap as an engineer but total got 5 years experience in the last 11 years. My question is that, would it be a problem to be nominated by NSW? Are they human beings who choose who to nominate or computer based?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Did your EOI previously had 55 points, and you updated it to 65 on 17thJuly?
> 
> Previous date doesn't matter, latest DOE is what matters.. with 65 points and 17.07.2017 DOE, you will not get the invite soon (might take 6+ months).. However, as you mentioned that you are going to get 5 additional points on 1st Sept (*I hope your ACS letter says after August, not after September*??), you will have 3-4 rounds before you you turn 33in last of October. 99% you should get an invite in these 3-4 rounds.


Dear sumit
Yes it was 55 and now I improved english . It became 65.
Yes another this ACS MENTION FROM AUGUST.


----------



## jcreative86 (Jun 21, 2016)

Hello All,

I am ICT Business Analyst with 8 years of experience in the same. 

As per point calculator, my points are 60. (30 - Age, 15-Degree and 15 Experience).

Recently, I have read that it is too difficult to get an invitation on 60 points (5 points from state sponsorship) because, for ICT Business Analyst, it requires 70 points.

Is there any chance to get an invitation on 60 points? 

Please help. Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Rajat1k (Jul 1, 2017)

kunal007 said:


> silverphoenix said:
> 
> 
> > Your points ? With SS
> ...


 kunal can u confirm was there any correspondence in the skillselect portal or jus email? This will be very helpful info. Thanks in advance.


----------



## kunal007 (Aug 3, 2014)

Ilay said:


> Dear friends, I have a different question but need some hop, thats why I am asking, i case there is someone who might have an idea.
> 
> I have 6 years gap as an engineer but total got 5 years experience in the last 11 years. My question is that, would it be a problem to be nominated by NSW? Are they human beings who choose who to nominate or computer based?
> 
> ...


The higher the experience , the higher the chance of invitation.


----------



## kunal007 (Aug 3, 2014)

Rajat1k said:


> kunal can u confirm was there any correspondence in the skillselect portal or jus email? This will be very helpful info. Thanks in advance.


Got an email.


----------



## kunal007 (Aug 3, 2014)

JD5995 said:


> Congrats to you
> 
> So do you mean you had 60 points and from SS you got 5 points and hence your total points are 65...which means you got an invite at 60 points???


Yes you can say that if reduce SS. I had heard that people with higher points get invitation first but experience also matters so may be there is different logic behind this.


----------



## Rajat1k (Jul 1, 2017)

kunal007 said:


> Rajat1k said:
> 
> 
> > kunal can u confirm was there any correspondence in the skillselect portal or jus email? This will be very helpful info. Thanks in advance.
> ...


 thanks kunal. I have messaged u my number. Please check ur messages if we can connect.


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi Guys, anyone with job code 263111 received invite for 190. Please update. My EOI details are below:
Points: 65 +5 (SS)
Job code: 263111
DOE: 6th Apr 17


----------



## srinivassv (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi Friends
I have applied for ACS last year and got positive result, but couple of days back, came to know that my first employer shutdown the company. So, they are not in a position to support if any verification happens, and even i don't have strong documents to support it. Eventually, i have decided to exclude that experiance and tried to create new ACE account. But it doent allow me saaying i have already account with same identification (passport no.). There is a option to amend the exp. details in my existing account, but not to exclude. Could someone let me know how to get updated ACS results in this case?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kunal007 said:


> Yes you can say that if reduce SS. I had heard that people with higher points get invitation first but experience also matters so may be there is different logic behind this.


The selection process

The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

Occupation
Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
English language ability
Skilled employment

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-nominated-migration-190/selecting-applicants


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

srinivassv said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I have applied for ACS last year and got positive result, but couple of days back, came to know that my first employer shutdown the company. So, they are not in a position to support if any verification happens, and even i don't have strong documents to support it. Eventually, i have decided to exclude that experiance and tried to create new ACE account. But it doent allow me saaying i have already account with same identification (passport no.). There is a option to amend the exp. details in my existing account, but not to exclude. Could someone let me know how to get updated ACS results in this case?
> 
> ...




I guess you can obtain bank statement of your wage payments and/or the records of health insurance if they paid. We have a system in my country from which we can obtain such data. Inquire of relevant authorities or your bank..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## srinivassv (Jul 19, 2017)

*How to update ACS*



Ilay said:


> I guess you can obtain bank statement of your wage payments and/or the records of health insurance if they paid. We have a system in my country from which we can obtain such data. Inquire of relevant authorities or your bank..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Hi,
Thanks a lot for your reply, but i'm out of my country and hard to chase them up as my bank account closed couple of years back.
I'm preferring to exclude that experiance. Is there any other option to uption to update my ACS skill accessment?

Your help really appreciated.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

srinivassv said:


> Hi,
> Thanks a lot for your reply, but i'm out of my country and hard to chase them up as my bank account closed couple of years back.
> I'm preferring to exclude that experiance. Is there any other option to uption to update my ACS skill accessment?
> 
> Your help really appreciated.


I would also suggest to exclude if you have enough points without it. 

You don't really need to exclude experience from ACS. 

DIBP would only verify (if they decide to verify) the experience for which you claimed points in your EOI. So if you in your EOI you select this experience as non-relevant (i.e. won't claim points) then there is no reason to worry.

update: 

Have you already received the ITA?


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

srinivassv said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks a lot for your reply, but i'm out of my country and hard to chase them up as my bank account closed couple of years back.
> 
> ...




Some banks keep the records of former customers as or have to even for security reasons. I think you should at least try rather than starting over as the odds of getting a pr is getting more challenging day by day. Otherwise i havent the faintest idea.. good luck.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## srinivassv (Jul 19, 2017)

Thanks a lot team..


----------



## srinivassv (Jul 19, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I would also suggest to exclude if you have enough points without it.
> 
> You don't really need to exclude experience from ACS.
> 
> ...


I haven't got the inivitation yet as i have 70 points for 261313.


----------



## Strikeforce (Sep 28, 2016)

jcreative86 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You did not count the English points.. if you have good English you can get 20points and it becomes 80 for you.. so it's much easier.. give your IELTS or PTE you will get through.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Strikeforce (Sep 28, 2016)

I believe there has not been any major invitation activity since the first round 12/07/2017. Maybe we can expect something to happen this week..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Strikeforce said:


> I believe there has not been any major invitation activity since the first round 12/07/2017. Maybe we can expect something to happen this week..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


to be honest i am not expecting much till mid august. Lets see, maybe they prove me wrong.


----------



## bigearscow (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi guys, I have something to ask about the 489 visa.
As we all know, the form used for this visa is form R. In the form R, the only two tests on the form are IELTS and OET. However, I need to use PTE exam results in order to have the 60 points. Does it mean that NSW will not consider my application?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bigearscow said:


> Hi guys, I have something to ask about the 489 visa.
> As we all know, the form used for this visa is form R. In the form R, the only two tests on the form are IELTS and OET. However, I need to use PTE exam results in order to have the 60 points. Does it mean that NSW will not consider my application?


I got nominated and grant through NSW using PTE, but subclass was sc190. 

Not sure what form R is though... i am sure it should be accepted.

*subject to any specific conditions of sc489 which i am unaware of.


----------



## bigearscow (Jun 23, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I got nominated and grant through NSW using PTE, but subclass was sc190.
> 
> Not sure what form R is though... i am sure it should be accepted.
> 
> *subject to any specific conditions of sc489 which i am unaware of.


Oh thanks, I just got an official email from them telling me that they accept PTE results.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

srinivassv said:


> Hi,
> Thanks a lot for your reply, but i'm out of my country and hard to chase them up as my bank account closed couple of years back.
> I'm preferring to exclude that experiance. Is there any other option to uption to update my ACS skill accessment?
> 
> Your help really appreciated.


Did the experience contribute to skills met or was it only used for points?


----------



## srinivassv (Jul 19, 2017)

FFacs said:


> Did the experience contribute to skills met or was it only used for points?


This organisation is my first employer (i worked over there for 1 year), but after submitting to ACS, they deducted 4 yrs of exp. (This company's exp. is under non-relevant)


----------



## glingara (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi Friends - Is Victoria state still following the protocol - respond within 90 days time for Invite or Refuse after submitting EOI for 190 visa?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

glingara said:


> Hi Friends - Is Victoria state still following the protocol - respond within 90 days time for Invite or Refuse after submitting EOI for 190 visa?




Depends on your anzsco, like for ICT related occupations they have changed their process and it is now similar to NSW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glingara (Feb 12, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Depends on your anzsco, like for ICT related occupations they have changed their process and it is now similar to NSW.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry I forgot to mention the ANZSCO as 261313 (Software Engineer) related to ICT occupations. 
VIC had stopped accepting EOI from Nov 2016 till June 2017 (All the ICT occupations were strike off). From July 01, 2017 they opened the ICT occupations list (Link: Visa Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria). 
Now that I have submitted another EOI to VIC on July 19,2017 along with existing EOI - NSW which was submitted on Feb 25, 2017. 
Can you please help me understand the new change in the process for VIC and in what way it is similar to NSW process? What are the chances of getting invite? 

Regards,
glingara
-------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
Age: 25 points
Education: 15 Points
Experience: 5 points
PTE-A: 10 Points 
Total Points: 55 + 5 (SS) = 60 Points
EOI Submitted for 190(NSW) on 25/02/2017
EOI Submitted for 190(VIC) on 19/07/2017
Awaiting ITA


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi ,
Please answer my below query.
I have done skill assessment in 2015(SE category from ACS) and now its expired. And im going to do the assessment again.
my current employment was not assessed previously and now I’m going to include it now.
But thing is, now I’m working as a Database administrator and company does not allow to take the letter under title/designation of 'Software Engineer'(But still its possible to include my responsibilities as SE ).
Therefore my agent saying that according to the current ACS trend, there is a vulnerability to submit a letter with title of ‘DB administrator’ while we trying to assess as SE even though my tasks/responsibilities are matching with SE role.
Can I submit the letter without title or designation?
i.e “….. is working at ABC company as a permanent,full time employee since 2016 and he is currently allocated for below prjects…..”
Will it be OK with ACS? 
Thanks and best regards…


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

glingara said:


> Sorry I forgot to mention the ANZSCO as 261313 (Software Engineer) related to ICT occupations.
> 
> VIC had stopped accepting EOI from Nov 2016 till June 2017 (All the ICT occupations were strike off). From July 01, 2017 they opened the ICT occupations list (Link: Visa Nomination Occupation List for Victoria - Live in Victoria).
> 
> ...




So now as you have submitted EOI for VIC you need to wait if/when they send you an invite to apply for State sponsorship. 

With 60 points it maybe a bit tough. 

Try improving PTE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

If i get straight, 

Can I submit the letter without title or designation?
i.e “….. is working at ABC company as a permanent,full time employee since 2016 and he is currently allocated for below prjects…..”
Will it be OK with ACS? 
Thanks and best regards…


----------



## glingara (Feb 12, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Depends on your anzsco, like for ICT related occupations they have changed their process and it is now similar to NSW.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





andreyx108b said:


> So now as you have submitted EOI for VIC you need to wait if/when they send you an invite to apply for State sponsorship.
> 
> With 60 points it maybe a bit tough.
> 
> ...


Yes.. I know with 60 points (55+5) it is very competitive/tough. 
I have plans to retake PTE again in order to improve the points. 
But, tell me is there any criteria for getting an invite if NSW/VIC consider my work experience (4+ years out of 10 years was considered by ACS, since my bachelors degree was electrical engineering, unlike for Computer Science degree ACS would have considered more years of experience) and I also have a full time masters degree (but 15 points remains the same for both bachelors and masters degree, no extra points for masters degree) 
By this year end, my total experience as assessed by ACS will cross 5 years which will fetch me another 5 points (Total = 10 Points from experience which will be 60 points without SS and I will qualify to apply for 189 visa). 
Until then I am just hoping if some thing turns positive in getting invite from NSW/VIC. Please let me know opinion/advise. 

Thanks,
glingara
-------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
Age: 25 points
Education: 15 Points
Experience: 5 points
PTE-A: 10 Points 
Total Points: 55 + 5 (SS) = 60 Points
EOI Submitted for 190(NSW) on 25/02/2017
EOI Submitted for 190(VIC) on 19/07/2017
Awaiting ITA


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

KasunTharaka said:


> If i get straight,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow. How did you assess your profile as SE?


__________________
ANZSCO - 262111

Points breakdown (60+5):

PTE - 10 | Education - 15 | Age - 25 | Experience - 10 | State - 5

EOI - 29 Oct 2016
NSW - 9 Feb 2017 (Invite to apply for nomination)
NSW & ITA - 17 Feb 2017 (Approved)
Visa Application Submitted - 4th March 2017
CO Contacted for additional docs/medicals - 13th March 2017
"Information Provided" - 8/Jun/2017
CO 2nd Contact - 21/Jun/2017
Pressed IP - 22/Jun/2017
Grant - Soon


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

ctselvan said:


> Wow. How did you assess your profile as SE?
> 
> 
> __________________
> ...




I have done the assessment once for my previous employment and it was possitive for SE.
My point is is it OK to submit the letter for my new employmet without company designation.

BTW wht do you mean by "How did you assess your profile as SE?" ?
My all tasks are SE relkated tasks but only the designation is DBA.wht is ur point here?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi ,
> Please answer my below query.
> I have done skill assessment in 2015(SE category from ACS) and now its expired. And im going to do the assessment again.
> my current employment was not assessed previously and now I’m going to include it now.
> ...


Nope
Letter has to mention all the designations including the current

One more request
Pleas don't use such a big font in future

Cheers


----------



## ctselvan (Nov 4, 2016)

KasunTharaka said:


> I have done the assessment once for my previous employment and it was possitive for SE.
> 
> My point is is it OK to submit the letter for my new employmet without company designation.
> 
> ...




Oh, ok. The Roles and Responsibilities only matters not the designation. If you're able to provide the RnR in reference letter to ACS then it should be OK. 

I'm a DBA, was surprised how your assessment was done as SE as the RnR for SR and DBA were not at all related. I didn't mean to offend or confuse you. 


__________________
ANZSCO - 262111

Points breakdown (60+5):

PTE - 10 | Education - 15 | Age - 25 | Experience - 10 | State - 5

EOI - 29 Oct 2016
NSW - 9 Feb 2017 (Invite to apply for nomination)
NSW & ITA - 17 Feb 2017 (Approved)
Visa Application Submitted - 4th March 2017
CO Contacted for additional docs/medicals - 13th March 2017
"Information Provided" - 8/Jun/2017
CO 2nd Contact - 21/Jun/2017
Pressed IP - 22/Jun/2017
Grant - Soon


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

ctselvan said:


> Oh, ok. The Roles and Responsibilities only matters not the designation. If you're able to provide the RnR in reference letter to ACS then it should be OK.
> 
> I'm a DBA, was surprised how your assessment was done as SE as the RnR for SR and DBA were not at all related. I didn't mean to offend or confuse you.
> 
> ...


Thanks .
Yes I thought the same..Designation not matters only R&R.But agent saying that, according to the most recent trends, it does matters.  
Thanks again.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Nope
> Letter has to mention all the designations including the current
> 
> One more request
> ...


Oh..is it .. 
Thanks for the advise.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Is NSW IS SENDING INVITATION FOR 261313 with 65 points without ss?


----------



## nabzz (Jul 20, 2017)

What are the chances of an NSW or VIC invite for a mechanical engineer with 70 points in 190 subclass? 8 in ielts and 5 years of experience.


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Can anyone tell me which state doesn't need job offer for state sponsorship for 261313?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

umashanker said:


> Can anyone tell me which state doesn't need job offer for state sponsorship for 261313?


If you are offshore, I don't think both VIC and NSW needs job offer per se

Cheers


----------



## umashanker (Jul 31, 2013)

Canone clear me about my ACS 
I AM WORKING IN MY RELATED OCCUPATION SINCE August 2007 till date in same company.
I have done my ACS ASSIGNMENT IN FEB 2016 . 
Acs assess mention WORK AFTER September 2009 is counted as a experience .
Still i am working with same comapny.
When will i can claim 8 years , from September 1 or October 1 ?


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

umashanker said:


> Canone clear me about my ACS
> I AM WORKING IN MY RELATED OCCUPATION SINCE August 2007 till date in same company.
> I have done my ACS ASSIGNMENT IN FEB 2016 .
> Acs assess mention WORK AFTER September 2009 is counted as a experience .
> ...




On my EA assessment it's clearly mentioned how many year experience I have got. To me it sounds as though it is as of October, after September. You might as well clarify this with The assessing authority.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

umashanker said:


> Canone clear me about my ACS
> I AM WORKING IN MY RELATED OCCUPATION SINCE August 2007 till date in same company.
> I have done my ACS ASSIGNMENT IN FEB 2016 .
> Acs assess mention WORK AFTER September 2009 is counted as a experience .
> ...




After Sep : means from 1st Oct 2009


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

Guys any update on 12th july 190 invitation round???

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

Kamalbhai said:


> Guys any update on 12th july 190 invitation round???
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


Brother, there are NO FIXED dates for states to release invites. 

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kamalbhai said:


> Guys any update on 12th july 190 invitation round???
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


You mean 189 ?

If 190, then you are mistaken.
There are no rounds for 190 and the states can sponsor whoever they want whenever they want
There is no fixed timeline or pattern 

Cheers


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

Thank you guys. I thought both invitations share same date. What about 189 how many invitations they sent and what were the cutoff points

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kamalbhai said:


> Thank you guys. I thought both invitations share same date. What about 189 how many invitations they sent and what were the cutoff points
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


Results yet to be declared 

Cheers


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

I filed my NSW state for 261313 category with 55+5 points in Dec 2015, and on 23 Jul 2017 updated it to 60 + 5 points for NSW. Any idea, how long can I expect to get the invitation?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sahilchaudhary said:


> I filed my NSW state for 261313 category with 55+5 points in Dec 2015, and on 23 Jul 2017 updated it to 60 + 5 points for NSW. Any idea, how long can I expect to get the invitation?


State sponsorship do not follow any fixed pattern or fixed timeline and hence cannot be predicted

However, it has been seen that NSW gives preference to high English scores, so you may like to improve your English score

Cheers


----------



## magnet_larry (Jul 4, 2017)

how come NSW still hasnt announced their SOL for 2017/18?
when did they announce the list last year?


----------



## joshijaanvi (Oct 19, 2016)

Visa processing time move further from 7 months & 13 months to 9 months & 13 months

ANZSCO: 221214
Internal Auditor
Points: 65+5
ACS: 25-Mar-2015
EOI 190 NSW: 26-Apr-2016
Invitation Received: 13-Oct-2016
Invitation Accepted: 17-Oct-2016
Visa Invitation: 01-Dec-2016
Visa Lodged: 25-Jan-2017
CO Contact for PCC, Medicals and Form 80: 07-Feb-2017
Submitted: 04-Mar-2017
Grant: Coming soon


----------



## alonz (Jun 6, 2017)

Hi all,

I applied EOI for 190 (NSW) today (24/07/2017) occupation code 323214 (Metal Machinist First Class) with 55+5 points. When i can expect invitation.?

My point breakdown is:
Age 30
PTE 0 (R63 L61 W60 S80)
TRA 10
Exp 15 
Total 55 + (SS 5)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alonz said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I applied EOI for 190 (NSW) today (24/07/2017) occupation code 323214 (Metal Machinist First Class) with 55+5 points. When i can expect invitation.?
> 
> ...


State sponsorship do not follow any fixed pattern or timeline and hence cannot be predicted

But all said and done, apparently NSW prefers applicant with Superior English and hence your chances are extremely low

Cheers


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> State sponsorship do not follow any fixed pattern or timeline and hence cannot be predicted
> 
> But all said and done, apparently NSW prefers applicant with Superior English and hence your chances are extremely low
> 
> Cheers


My friend got ITA from NSW with Proficient english for 261313.


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

Kamalbhai said:


> My friend got ITA from NSW with Proficient english for 261313.


It would be helpfull if you can give points breakdown.


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

ajji311231 said:


> It would be helpfull if you can give points breakdown.


Age: 30
English PTE-A: 10
Education: 15
Work Experience: 10
SS: 5

Total: 70 points


----------



## poyoda (May 7, 2017)

Kamalbhai said:


> Age: 30
> 
> English PTE-A: 10
> 
> ...




Hi Kamal when did ur friend get the ITA? 

In any case congrats to him/her!


----------



## alonz (Jun 6, 2017)

newbienz said:


> State sponsorship do not follow any fixed pattern or timeline and hence cannot be predicted
> 
> But all said and done, apparently NSW prefers applicant with Superior English and hence your chances are extremely low
> 
> Cheers


Hi,

Thanks man

Cheers

Sent from my HM NOTE 1S using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

poyoda said:


> Hi Kamal when did ur friend get the ITA?
> 
> In any case congrats to him/her!


He submit his EOI on 23rd Jan 2017

17 Feb 2017....Got State Nomination Invitation

25 Feb 2017...Applied for State Nomination Invitation Request

01 March 2017....189 Invitation Received

Withdraw SS and Applied on 189.


----------



## sidhuj (Mar 29, 2017)

Is it possible to withdraw SS nomination after applying for and then apply for 189?
If yes then what is the procedure for that please? 



Kamalbhai said:


> poyoda said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Kamal when did ur friend get the ITA?
> ...


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

Hi friends ,

My enzsco is 233511industrial engg. I have submitted EOI 189 nsw on 7march2017 with 70.

But to my disappointment on 19 April 2017 new list published by DIBP and my occupation was set ineligible to apply for 190, as it was arranged in MLTSS list. 

At the same time status of my Eoi was changed from that this occupation is no further eligible to proceed under 190.

But today as Skill select portal was gain reinstalled after 2 days long maintenance I found the status for my EOI as 

The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 70 points.

Does anyone from the group experience the same?
Can anyone suggest anything about this, on this thread.


----------



## ash110uce (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi All,
Can I get ACS for Code 261313 Software Engineer for NSW 190
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
PTE-A 0 points 
Experience 10 points
Total 60 Points including SS(5)


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ash110uce said:


> Hi All,
> Can I get ACS for Code 261313 Software Engineer for NSW 190
> Age 30 points
> Degree 15 points
> ...


Try other states. NSW won't look at anything less than 65+5 for 2613.


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

any update plz......:spy:



HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi friends ,
> 
> My enzsco is 233511industrial engg. I have submitted EOI 189 nsw on 7march2017 with 70.
> 
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> Hi friends ,
> 
> My enzsco is 233511industrial engg. I have submitted EOI 189 nsw on 7march2017 with 70.
> 
> ...


Have you ticked both 189 and 190 in the same EOI ?

Cheers


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Have you ticked both 189 and 190 in the same EOI ?
> 
> Cheers


yes in the same EOI...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

HARINDERJEET said:


> yes in the same EOI...


I presume that It is showing that your application is complete and is waiting to participate in the rounds with 70 points under 189

Cheers


----------



## bigearscow (Jun 23, 2017)

Just got a state sponsorship (489) from the northern inland. Anyone knows if I am of priority 3 or 4?I hope that I am not in priority 5. How is the job market for civil / structural engineers in the northern inland when compared to that of murray/orana?


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I presume that It is showing that your application is complete and is waiting to participate in the rounds with 70 points under 189
> 
> Cheers


Can it be possible now??? as my occupation was not eligible for 190 since April 19'2017 .


----------



## HARINDERJEET (Jan 21, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I presume that It is showing that your application is complete and is waiting to participate in the rounds with 70 points under 189
> 
> Cheers


No, plz re read as it was about 190. 

in front of 189- it shows the EOI is complete with 65 points...


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

can anyone please explain in detail that what does Dr check during medical examination?
like do they ask you to perform some activity/exercise to check your strength ?


----------



## chamomilesix (Jan 11, 2017)

ajji311231 said:


> can anyone please explain in detail that what does Dr check during medical examination?
> like do they ask you to perform some activity/exercise to check your strength ?


A typical standard test includes checking on the following: urine, x-ray, blood pressure, and blood.

No strength test involved


----------



## chamku (Jan 16, 2017)

When do you think NSW will start giving invitations?


----------



## santoshjhawar (Mar 14, 2017)

Dear All, 
i have recently updated my application adding spouse to the application. Just wanted to know how much time usually CO/DIBP takes for processing/adding spouse (Additional fee being charged). Its been 2 weeks and there has been no reply/processing activity in myimmi.

Regards,
ANZSCO: 261312 Age: 30 Edu: 15 Exp: 5 Eng: 20
ACS Assessment Positive
PTE-A: R81 L90 S90 W90
EOI 190 NSW: 07/2/17 (60 + 5 Points)
EOI 189: 07/02/17 (60 points)
EOI Updated 190 NSW: 22/5/17 (70 + 5 Points)
EOI Updated 189: 22/05/17 (70 points)
NSW invite: 25/05/17
NSW Approval: 01/06/17
PCC/Medicals completed. 
CO contacted for additional information: 14/06/17
Additional information provided: 15/06/17
Additional Documents requested(spouse) : 14/07/17
Additional Documents provided : 18/07/17
CO Contact/Additional Fee Deduction for adding Spouse: Waiting


----------



## Luckyyadav (May 5, 2017)

Hello All,

I have applied for 489visa South Australia State sponsorship on 14th July'17, as per the details on the their website 489 is considered to be a priority one while processing when compared to 190 and 189. I have total 70 points (60+10ss) and job code is 261313 (Software Engineer)

Can someone guess what the actual time to get the invite for South Australia with above points.

Regards
Lucky Yadav


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Luckyyadav said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have applied for 489visa South Australia State sponsorship on 14th July'17, as per the details on the their website 489 is considered to be a priority one while processing when compared to 190 and 189. I have total 70 points (60+10ss) and job code is 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> ...


Hello, did you apply for 189 & 190 as well? 489 would be a provisional visa compared to 189 & 190. Moreover, you will need to stay in that region for 2 years

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Luckyyadav (May 5, 2017)

*489 visa for south australia*



Ram2409 said:


> Hello, did you apply for 189 & 190 as well? 489 would be a provisional visa compared to 189 & 190. Moreover, you will need to stay in that region for 2 years
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Hi,
I have only 60 points w\o state sponsorship, and SA requires 70 points to apply so I cannot apply for 190, but 489 gives 10 points so now i stand eligible for 489 with 70 points.
I did apply for 189 with 60 points and it's seems to impossible to get invite with 60 points, no hopes at all


----------



## srinivassv (Jul 19, 2017)

santoshjhawar said:


> Dear All,
> i have recently updated my application adding spouse to the application. Just wanted to know how much time usually CO/DIBP takes for processing/adding spouse (Additional fee being charged). Its been 2 weeks and there has been no reply/processing activity in myimmi.
> 
> Regards,
> ...


-------------------------------

Hi Santosh,
what additional info. they aksed? did they ask anything about non-relevant exp docs? just want to know, bcoz, i dont have enough docs to show for my first company exp. (this is under non-relevant for me) as that comp. doesnt exists now.


----------



## hanchate84 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi, 

Applied for EOI on 22 May 2017, resubmitted with updated PTE results on 11 July claiming 75 points with approval from ANZSCO # 261313.

Any idea when can I expect invite, with recent trends.

Thanks


----------



## KennyP (Jul 20, 2016)

Any 190 Visa Grant today?


----------



## guigaoh2o (Apr 2, 2016)

what is the chance to be invited by NSW with my points? zero, right?


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

hoiantravel said:


> occupation dental technician 411213
> Diplpma 10
> aus education 5
> age 30
> ...


 I do have the same point mate .. when did you lodged your eoi mate


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

Any expertise know,Normally how long will take to Queensland approved invitation once all documents send and will they asked for sources of bank balance where they asked to show settlement fund. please waiting your response any expertie.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Did anyone get any invite today for 190?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Luckyyadav said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have applied for 489visa South Australia State sponsorship on 14th July'17, as per the details on the their website 489 is considered to be a priority one while processing when compared to 190 and 189. I have total 70 points (60+10ss) and job code is 261313 (Software Engineer)
> 
> ...


As far as I know, you won't get 489 for 2613 since it is a pro rata occupation. Try 190 or 189.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

guigaoh2o said:


> what is the chance to be invited by NSW with my points? zero, right?


Well based on last year, yes zero.

We don't know anything about this year. Better try other state but NSW.

Take PTE one more time and get 189 at 70.

This might help: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Did anyone get any invite today for 190?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NSW hasn't even said anything about this year yet, so getting nominated definitely doesn't sound plausible.

Skilled nominated migration (190) - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## gusig0036 (Jul 27, 2017)

*Chances to get NSW SS*

Hi guys,

I am new to this forum and looking for experts guidance. My points breakdown is as follows

Age - 30
Education - 15
IELTS - 10 (Proficient Level)
Exp - 0 (+ve ACS assessment for 261312)

That is total 55. As it is less than 60 so i am not able to go for 189. Hence, looking for state sponsorship. My occupation is developer programmer as present in NSW occupation list. I am about to file 190 (55+5).

Requesting yours guidance, if i stand a chance to get invitation. If yes, how much time it will take. I would be really thankful to you.

Thanks
Gagan


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

ANY HAS A "Evidence of your commitment to work and live in Queensland (statement by you in your own words why you chose a specific location" SAMPLE LETTER PLEASE EMAIL ME in [email protected]. help will be really appereciated..


----------



## tomato_tea (Jul 25, 2017)

*222311 Financial Investment Adviser*

Hello everyone,

Below is my points breakdown, EOI submitted on 22 July 2017. Good luck to all of us :fingerscrossed:

NSW 190 (Stream 2)
222311 Financial Investment Adviser

Age 25
Education 15
Work Experience 15
English 10
SS 5

Total: 70

Cheers,
tomato_tea


----------



## rodtanjr (Mar 1, 2017)

Hello guys,

just want to ask if anyone who just recently submitted an EOI here under 312111? -architectural draftsman for visa 190?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

gusig0036 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum and looking for experts guidance. My points breakdown is as follows
> 
> ...


No chance. try any state but NSW. NSW won't invite anyone less than 65+5 (based on last years trend).


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

gusig0036 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum and looking for experts guidance. My points breakdown is as follows
> 
> ...


Bro, unfortunately it is very hard to get the invite even at 60 (without SS) for 2613xx. And with 0 exp points, next to impossible even at 60.

So, I would recommend you to try for 20 points from English.. either IELTS 8+ each or PTE 79+ each


----------



## Rajat1k (Jul 1, 2017)

Any expectations on invites to be sent tonight i.e. Midnight ACT and 7:30 pm IST.


----------



## gusig0036 (Jul 27, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> Bro, unfortunately it is very hard to get the invite even at 60 (without SS) for 2613xx. And with 0 exp points, next to impossible even at 60.
> 
> So, I would recommend you to try for 20 points from English.. either IELTS 8+ each or PTE 79+ each


Thanks to all.

I am willing to apply for 189. The problem is i am falling short of 5 point. I have total 3 year 11 month exp and not yet submitted ACS. Will i get 5 point on experience. I heard that ACS is deducting 2 years but not sure on points.

Requesting your guidance.


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

gusig0036 said:


> Thanks to all.
> 
> I am willing to apply for 189. The problem is i am falling short of 5 point. I have total 3 year 11 month exp and not yet submitted ACS. Will i get 5 point on experience. I heard that ACS is deducting 2 years but not sure on points.
> 
> Requesting your guidance.


If your BTech/BE was in Computers/IT, then ACS will deduct 2 years else 4/6 years. In my case, my BTech was in ECE and ACS deducted 4 years.

In any case, your effective exp will be reduced and accordingly you will get the points. I see in your scenario, you will not get points for exp even if the deduction is for 2 years.


----------



## gusig0036 (Jul 27, 2017)

sumitgupta22 said:


> If your BTech/BE was in Computers/IT, then ACS will deduct 2 years else 4/6 years. In my case, my BTech was in ECE and ACS deducted 4 years.
> 
> In any case, your effective exp will be reduced and accordingly you will get the points. I see in your scenario, you will not get points for exp even if the deduction is for 2 years.


Thanks you so much Sumit.

I have Btech in CSE but as you mentioned still 2 years will be deducted that leads to 2 years remaining experience which further means 0 point from exp.

Could you please guide to which state shall i apply so that i can get PR Visa either via 189 or 190. I am open to go to any state just want to stay as PR in Australia. Please find below my information for your reference.

PTE - 65 in each module - 10 point (proficient level)
Age - 30 point (as falling in 25-32 bracket)
Education - BTech CSE (15 points)
Exp - 0 point (4 years Total in Software development field and ACS will deduct 2 years that leads to 0 points for remaining 2 years)

So that is all 10+30+15 = 55 points.

Seeking your guidance to get Aus PR for any state or any territory. If there is any other way (apart from PTE 79+) to get 5 more point so that i can apply for 189 please share it. I would be really grateful to you.


----------



## Luckyyadav (May 5, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Luckyyadav said:
> 
> 
> > Hello All,
> ...



Thank you Zaback but Pro rata for 489 also? i heard its only for 189 and 190. this is funny, Do you really think people with high points like 70 or more will apply for 489 when they can get 189 or 190? 70 points are getting 189 invitations already for 261313. I don't think this is logically correct. I will definitely share if I get any info from SA. let's see how it works


----------



## Rajat1k (Jul 1, 2017)

Did anyone got invite tonight??


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Luckyyadav said:


> Thank you Zaback but Pro rata for 489 also? i heard its only for 189 and 190. this is funny, Do you really think people with high points like 70 or more will apply for 489 when they can get 189 or 190? 70 points are getting 189 invitations already for 261313. I don't think this is logically correct. I will definitely share if I get any info from SA. let's see how it works


21 June 2017 round results




> Due to high levels of demand, and in keeping with previous years, the below occupation groups will be subject to pro rata arrangements to ensure availability of invitations across the programme year. SkillSelect first allocates available places to Skilled – Independent visas (subclass 189) and then the remaining to Skilled – Regional (Provisional) visas (subclass 489). *If all places are taken up by subclass 189 visas then there will be no invitations issued for subclass 489 visas in these occupations.*


Both 189 and 489 is selected by SkillSelect. 489 only gets invite after 189 is done getting theirs. For pro rata, that will never happen.


----------



## gusig0036 (Jul 27, 2017)

I have Btech in CSE but 2 years will be deducted by ACS that leads to 2 years remaining experience which further means 0 point from exp.

Could you please guide to which state shall i apply so that i can get PR Visa either via 189 or 190. I am open to go to any state just want to stay as PR in Australia. Please find below my information for your reference.

PTE - 65 in each module - 10 point (proficient level)
Age - 30 point (as falling in 25-32 bracket)
Education - BTech CSE (15 points)
Exp - 0 point (4 years Total in Software development field and ACS will deduct 2 years that leads to 0 points for remaining 2 years)

So that is all 10+30+15 = 55 points.

Seeking your guidance to get Aus PR for any state or any territory. If there is any other way (apart from PTE 79+ & partner skill) to get 5 more point so that i can apply for 189 please share it. I would be really grateful to you.


----------



## Mahesh Vandote (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi every one,

I have submitted a EOI on the Ict Business Analyst (anzsco 261111). Any idea when i might get an invite? Please let me know.

190 Points: of 65+5 for 190 NSW
189 Points: 65
Submitted Date: 25/07/2017


----------



## Luckyyadav (May 5, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Luckyyadav said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you Zaback but Pro rata for 489 also? i heard its only for 189 and 190. this is funny, Do you really think people with high points like 70 or more will apply for 489 when they can get 189 or 190? 70 points are getting 189 invitations already for 261313. I don't think this is logically correct. I will definitely share if I get any info from SA. let's see how it works
> ...


Hmmm ok, that's really interesting let's watch
Will update my case here for sure


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

Does anyone received an invitation from NSW?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Hi every one,
> 
> I have submitted a EOI on the Ict Business Analyst (anzsco 261111). Any idea when i might get an invite? Please let me know.
> 
> ...


Difficult to say anything without ceiling. But if it is like last year, you won't get invite this year.


----------



## bigearscow (Jun 23, 2017)

Got an invitation for visa at last (489 - Regional). Thank God!


----------



## santoshjhawar (Mar 14, 2017)

srinivassv said:


> -------------------------------
> 
> Hi Santosh,
> what additional info. they aksed? did they ask anything about non-relevant exp docs? just want to know, bcoz, i dont have enough docs to show for my first company exp. (this is under non-relevant for me) as that comp. doesnt exists now.


Hi There,
One of the documents i was requested for is Employment Reference. I had sufficient documents with my current employer. 
If you happen to have payslips, joining letter of previous company that would help. worst case scenario: any letter that has company's letterhead/print - produce it take a chance. it would work.


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Help me understand this. This is the result on the ACS letter. 

_The following employment after August 2016 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 263212 (ICT Support Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code.

Dates: 07/10 - 02/16 – 5 year(s) 7 month(s)
Position: IT Desktop Support Engineer
Employer: XxXxXxXxX
Country: Colombia
Dates: *04/16 - 06/17 – 1 year(s) 2 month(s)*
Position: IT Support Specialist
Employer: XxXxXxXxX
Country: Australia_

For the second job episode, the dates listed are from 04/16 - 06/17. However, I am still working for this company since 04/16 and this was mentioned on the work reference letter sent to ACS. They set the end date to be 06/17 because the letter was dated 16th of June 2017. My thinking is that I should be able to claim 1 yr work exp in Australia. Can someone confirm that? 

Or is it truth that I have to sent a new letter to ACS dated from August 2017 so that they update the result letter for me to claim 1 yr work exp from August 2016 until August 2017??

Appreciate any advice.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

jfperez05 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Help me understand this. This is the result on the ACS letter.
> 
> ...


If you are still in the same company and same job, then no need for ACS assessment again.

In EOI, leave the End Date blank so SkillSelect can automatically calculate points once you reach a certain time and award you points.


----------



## Rajat1k (Jul 1, 2017)

bigearscow said:


> Got an invitation for visa at last (489 - Regional). Thank God!


Your points breakdown and skill. Which region you got?!


----------



## Rajat1k (Jul 1, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Mahesh Vandote said:
> 
> 
> > Hi every one,
> ...


@zaback, why u think 70 wont get this year? Can u share details?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Rajat1k said:


> @zaback, why u think 70 wont get this year? Can u share details?


My comment was for 65 on 189. Not 190. No one can tell you if NSW will invite you or not. It's up to them. Asking is quite futile.

But for NSW, if pro rata, then one better have cut-off points at least or 5 points more than that and hence one usually have more chance in 189 than 190 NSW.


----------



## Rajat1k (Jul 1, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> Rajat1k said:
> 
> 
> > @zaback, why u think 70 wont get this year? Can u share details?
> ...


I agree, no one with 70 points will opt for subclass 190 and will wait for 189. 

So i quite hopeful we should get 190 call at 70 points i.e including state sponsorship. 

Finger crossed.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Guys.. One invite reported from NSW today.. 

https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190/cases/case-19799


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Guys.. One invite reported from NSW today..
> 
> https://myimmitracker.com/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190/cases/case-19799


Yep seems it is the only one in July. Lets wait if we see more invitations in coming weeks.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nitva91 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi guys,

I'm an Electrical Engineer (233311) and filed EOI for NSW 190. 
My points is 55+5=60 points, with SS 
What are my chances of getting an invite?


----------



## rajeev.k.mehta (Jul 9, 2017)

gusig0036 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new to this forum and looking for experts guidance. My points breakdown is as follows
> 
> ...


Please try to increase your points with IELTS/PTE. No chances of SS invitation with 55+5


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nitva91 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm an Electrical Engineer (233311) and filed EOI for NSW 190.
> My points is 55+5=60 points, with SS
> What are my chances of getting an invite?


 Don't know if NSW sponsors Electrical or mechanical engineer as they do not have too many heavy industries 

Have you checked other states ?

You have to wait patiently for the invite 

Cheers


----------



## nitva91 (Jul 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Don't know if NSW sponsors Electrical or mechanical engineer as they do not have too many heavy industries
> 
> Have you checked other states ?
> 
> ...


Thankyou for you're timely reply. Could you suggest states which has good scope for electrical engineers?


----------



## bigearscow (Jun 23, 2017)

Rajat1k said:


> Your points breakdown and skill. Which region you got?!


As shown in my signature. Northern Inland.


----------



## Mahesh Vandote (Jul 27, 2017)

Rajat1k said:


> I agree, no one with 70 points will opt for subclass 190 and will wait for 189.
> 
> So i quite hopeful we should get 190 call at 70 points i.e including state sponsorship.
> 
> Finger crossed.


Hope that we do get an invite this year. your also with 70 total for NSW?


----------



## Rajat1k (Jul 1, 2017)

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Rajat1k said:
> 
> 
> > I agree, no one with 70 points will opt for subclass 190 and will wait for 189.
> ...


Yes mate - system analyst submitted in April but recently update the eoi to mention NSW for SS instead of any. Hope that wont impact ranking on prorata.


----------



## Mahesh Vandote (Jul 27, 2017)

Rajat1k said:


> Yes mate - system analyst submitted in April but recently update the eoi to mention NSW for SS instead of any. Hope that wont impact ranking on prorata.


Lets hope for the best mate. Lets us know when you do get a invite. Cheers !!


----------



## Rajat1k (Jul 1, 2017)

Mahesh Vandote said:


> Rajat1k said:
> 
> 
> > Yes mate - system analyst submitted in April but recently update the eoi to mention NSW for SS instead of any. Hope that wont impact ranking on prorata.
> ...


I cant message u private. If possible share ur num so that we can connect on whatsapp


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nitva91 said:


> Thankyou for you're timely reply. Could you suggest states which has good scope for electrical engineers?


NSW has not yet published new SOL, scope is present at somewhat level all over the country, who sponsors is a question.


----------



## amanlucky (Sep 22, 2016)

*Southern Inland*

Hello !

I applied for EOI State Sponsorship 489 Southern Inland and have received a mail from the Department for INVITATION for FULL APPLICATION, does this mean, that my EOI has been approved, or does this mean that my EOI Application has entered the pool and still needs to be selected.

And few queries on Applying for the Full Application:

a. Signed Certified Copy.
Ans: Should the required documents, be Self Signed Certified Copies or should I get the documents Attested and Certified by a notary public. 

b. Employment References outlining position/ duties.
Ans: Should I send and submit Original Copies or Certified and Attested photostat copies of the documents will be sufficient. 

c. Certified Copies of Educational Qualifications and Academic Transcript.
Ans: Would I be required to send and submit all the educational qualifications including O Levels and A Levels or should educational qualifications of bachelors degree suffice. 

d. Full Resume'.
Ans: Do I need to send and submit the complete Resume' or Resume' for the Occupation and the period nominated.

Can I please request for the opinion.

Thank You


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

amanlucky said:


> Hello !
> 
> I applied for EOI State Sponsorship 489 Southern Inland and have received a mail from the Department for INVITATION for FULL APPLICATION, does this mean, that my EOI has been approved, or does this mean that my EOI Application has entered the pool and still needs to be selected.
> 
> ...


 So you got an ITA? From NSW? Ot you already have been nominated? Can you confirm. 

What i submitted for SC190: 

A and B - have you done skills assessment? You should be able to use the same or color scan copies should be ok (at least for visa lodge). 

C - I submitted Degree certificates and transcripts, color scan copies, not certified. 

D - I submitted full resume, and my wife's resume.


----------



## amanlucky (Sep 22, 2016)

Thank You, Andrey, for an early and quick response, I applied to Southern Inland sponsorship 489, received an email from the RDA Department for INVITATION for FULL APPLICATION, would this mean, that my EOI has been approved and now I have to send them the Full Application with required fees for them to issue the sponsorship. 

and would I be required, to send them High School Transcript or would bachelor's suffice. 

Thank You once again.


----------



## indy14 (Jul 13, 2017)

EOI for 190 NSW submitted on 29-Jul-2017 with 65+5 points.

Thanks,
Inderdeep Singh


----------



## phazzzzzz (Jul 27, 2017)

*263311 Telecommunication Engineer*

Hello guys,

I just wonder will the 263311 (Telecommunications Engineer) with 55+5 points be invited by NSW(190) this year? Does anyone know any successful EOI of 263311 with 55+5 points previously? Many thanks.

My points are:
Age:30
Education: 15
IELTS: 10 (four 7s)
Total: 55+5(nomination)

Regards,


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

santoshjhawar said:


> Hi There,
> One of the documents i was requested for is Employment Reference. I had sufficient documents with my current employer.
> If you happen to have payslips, joining letter of previous company that would help. worst case scenario: any letter that has company's letterhead/print - produce it take a chance. it would work.


Hi ,

I was wondering what all documents did you upload for current employer that they had to ask for reference letter?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sushil4u_21 (Jul 14, 2017)

has anyone received an invite for NSW so far with 70 points ICT BA or SA profiles


----------



## Rajat1k (Jul 1, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> BulletAK said:
> 
> 
> > Guys.. One invite reported from NSW today..
> ...


I dont think he has put the right details. Anyone wid 70 points under programmer without state sponsorship would have got invite under 189. 

It would be foolish to choose 190. 

Views please.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Wishing everyone a very good week and some invites from NSW.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rajat1k said:


> I dont think he has put the right details. Anyone wid 70 points under programmer without state sponsorship would have got invite under 189.
> 
> It would be foolish to choose 190.
> 
> Views please.


He answered in the comments section, i quote: Initially, I'd received NSW invitation on 25th May 2017. But failed to notice the invitation due to SPAM tag. Realized on 21st July 2017 and sent mail to NSW. They asked specific reason. I replied back. On 26th July, I received second invitation for the same EOI. I submitted yesterday with all documents.


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

I am 60+5 pointer falls in 261313 category.. It's 10 Months and Counting 
Lost all hopes to get the NSW invite now.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ninja_Guy said:


> I am 60+5 pointer falls in 261313 category.. It's 10 Months and Counting
> Lost all hopes to get the NSW invite now.


You can never get in 189

SS is your only hope

Try VIC also

Cheers


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

I have never applied for 189, I know it's not possible to get invite in it.
I have applied for NSW 190 only and it's 10 months now



newbienz said:


> You can never get in 189
> 
> SS is your only hope
> 
> ...


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

Also, Can you please tell me whether Vic is inviting 261313 category??
My application to vic is already been rejected. They have asked for commitment letter and later sent me the usual rejection response.
My 6 months will be over on 7th,August. Should I go for Vic again???



newbienz said:


> You can never get in 189
> 
> SS is your only hope
> 
> ...


----------



## bhagat.dabas (Apr 6, 2017)

Processing time of 190 is faster than 189?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bhagat.dabas said:


> Processing time of 190 is faster than 189?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


190 has a longer processing time then 189 as per Latest data 

Cheers


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

My application to Victoria have already been rejected 6 months before.
I am planning to apply for Vic 190 again. Tell me one thing, Is there any advantage if i have a job offer, which i can mention to get Vic SS this time.




newbienz said:


> 190 has a longer processing time then 189 as per Latest data
> 
> Cheers


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Any update on NSW invitations?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

Ninja_Guy said:


> My application to Victoria have already been rejected 6 months before.
> I am planning to apply for Vic 190 again. Tell me one thing, Is there any advantage if i have a job offer, which i can mention to get Vic SS this time.


Did they give you a reason? What is your points tally?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

Ninja_Guy said:


> My application to Victoria have already been rejected 6 months before.
> I am planning to apply for Vic 190 again. Tell me one thing, Is there any advantage if i have a job offer, which i can mention to get Vic SS this time.


Does that even happen? I dont think you can get a job unless you are valid to work there. This PR process has a circular philosophy, if one looks at it that way. Anyway, where will you mention this info in your EOI? It's not like there's an option to customize the fields in the form. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## a4arunav (Feb 21, 2017)

Hi newbienz,

Need some info!

I had submitted EOI for 189 visa on 5 June 2017, ICT Business Analyst 261111 at 65 points (and NSW 190 @ 70 points).
Any idea when can I expect an invite from NSW?.
I was expecting a NSW invite by October/Nov 17,which somehow seems quite unlikely. What do you suggest? Should I wait till nov or update the EOI with 5 extra points ? (I can claim extra 5 partner points as my wife is working too though we haven't started the process yet.)

Arunav










newbienz said:


> You can never get in 189
> 
> SS is your only hope
> 
> ...


----------



## a4arunav (Feb 21, 2017)

newbienz said:


> 190 has a longer processing time then 189 as per Latest data
> 
> Cheers


Hi newbienz,

Need some info!

I had submitted EOI for 189 visa on 5 June 2017, ICT Business Analyst 261111 at 65 points (and NSW 190 @ 70 points).
Any idea when can I expect an invite from NSW?.
I was expecting a NSW invite by October/Nov 17,which somehow seems quite unlikely. What do you suggest? Should I wait till nov or update the EOI with 5 extra points ? (I can claim extra 5 partner points as my wife is working too though we haven't started the process yet.)

Arunav


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

a4arunav said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> Need some info!
> 
> ...


Like it has been told before, state invitations cannot be predicted, especially for NSW. Rest of them you have to apply otherwise and they let you know whether rejected or not. Not with NSW.

Increasing points is always beneficial as it helps to jump up in the queue, regardless of whether 189 or 190.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

a4arunav said:


> Hi newbienz,
> 
> Need some info!
> 
> ...


In my opinion if your wife's job is in the same list as yours, start the skills assessment and English test process immediately 
It's the easiest and fastest route for an invite for you
With 70 points, you will not need to get state sponsorship 

Don't waste time looking at other options till you exhaust this possibility 

Cheers


----------



## magnet_larry (Jul 4, 2017)

Dear all,

I have a question about EOI submission. Also, I am rather new to the whole 189/190 application process and I do everything on my own as I dont hv the money to get an agent.

Originally, I submitted an EOI for NSW 190 on 16th July 2017 with 70+5 with foreign work experience. 16th July was exactly the day when I got 5 points for my foreign work experience. Yet, I just realise that I actually needed not put an end date to my employment for my EOI if I did not quit. The system will then automatically accumulate more work experience for me without my constant update. 

Right now, I am weighing two options: (1) updating my original EOI but getting a new submission date and (2) submitting a completely new EOI without putting an end date towards my current job and let the original EOI stay as is. 

I prefer the second option of submitting another EOI becos the original EOI can still act as an insurance for my submission date, but I am afraid that an extra EOI will somehow have negative impact on either of the submissions, like cancelling out or something. Thus, my question is what the consequences will be if I submit another EOI. Thank you in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

magnet_larry said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I have a question about EOI submission. Also, I am rather new to the whole 189/190 application process and I do everything on my own as I dont hv the money to get an agent.
> 
> ...


DOE of your EOI will not get updated if the update did not change your points breakdown.


----------



## magnet_larry (Jul 4, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> DOE of your EOI will not get updated if the update did not change your points breakdown.


Thank you for your message. What I am concerned the most is for the ranking for NSW government. The NSW gov website says "Where candidates have the same ranking on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their points claims were last updated in SkillSelect."

It says "last updated". I think it is different from DOE, right?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

magnet_larry said:


> Thank you for your message. What I am concerned the most is for the ranking for NSW government. The NSW gov website says "Where candidates have the same ranking on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their points claims were last updated in SkillSelect."
> 
> It says "last updated". I think it is different from DOE, right?


That's a good question, i don't really have an answer to it. 

I would expect it to be DOE, but obviously that my personal view.


----------



## shahsitu (May 3, 2017)

Will there be a round of invitation under 189 on 9th Aug 2017? Is any information available on DIBP? As i was looking but cant find it...


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

shahsitu said:


> Will there be a round of invitation under 189 on 9th Aug 2017? Is any information available on DIBP? As i was looking but cant find it...


Most probably, it will be. The information will soon be published.


----------



## prerna.bhardwaj81 (Jun 29, 2017)

Roy2017 said:


> Got it


Hi , I have applied for 263111, computer and networks with 65 NSW. What are the chances to get State Sposorship.


----------



## prerna.bhardwaj81 (Jun 29, 2017)

I Have filed for state PR with 65 points -Computer and network, what are chances to get that.


----------



## ani-190 (Aug 1, 2017)

Hello!
I lodged EOI for NSW SS with 55+5 points in March 2017. ANZSCO 263311 Telecommunications Engineer. No other state accepts my skill anyway.

English = 10 (ielts 7 in all modules)
Experience = 15
Degree = 15 
Age = 15

How possible is to get an invite at all with 55(+5)? Do they check out the particular sections of points or just the overall range? Because it's obvious that I am on a lower side with points due to age. Is there more emphasis on english, or a particular skill or experience... ? 

In a meanwhile I decided to try with PTE to get 20 points, meaning 10 more... If I succeed in that - what do you think my chances are with 189 visa with 65 points?

Thank you!!!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ani-190 said:


> Hello!
> I lodged EOI for NSW SS with 55+5 points in March 2017. ANZSCO 263311 Telecommunications Engineer. No other state accepts my skill anyway.
> 
> English = 10 (ielts 7 in all modules)
> ...


You have a good chance with 65 points under 189 
Maybe a 6 month wait

Try to max the PTE if you can

Cheers


----------



## akelasurfgirl (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi All,

I have submitted EOI application under 190 in NSW with 65 Points with occupation 225113 Marketing Specialist.

Please let me know what are the chances that I will get an invite and for how long I have to wait.


----------



## magnet_larry (Jul 4, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> That's a good question, i don't really have an answer to it.
> 
> I would expect it to be DOE, but obviously that my personal view.


Thank you.


----------



## mahad_attari (Aug 1, 2017)

Hy i have submitted my EOI under electrical engineering with 60 points for 189 and 65 points for 190 NSW on 24th of july.
What are my chances?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

I have couple of questions 

1.Any idea when nsw skilled occupational list will be out? 

2. Does nsw started their nomination process?

Best is yet to come!


----------



## akelasurfgirl (Feb 28, 2017)

akelasurfgirl said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have submitted EOI application under 190 in NSW with 65 Points with occupation 225113 Marketing Specialist.
> 
> Please let me know what are the chances that I will get an invite and for how long I have to wait.


Please members let me know, give some ray of hope.


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

akelasurfgirl said:


> Please members let me know, give some ray of hope.



Don't want to discourage you, but there are members with the same skill and 80 points waiting since couple of months now. 

Maybe this month will provide some clarity.


----------



## Oz_man (Mar 10, 2017)

Any hopes for ITA in next 2 years for ICT System analyst with 75 points(including SS), 10th July DOE, with Superior English?


----------



## Rajat1k (Jul 1, 2017)

Oz_man said:


> Any hopes for ITA in next 2 years for ICT System analyst with 75 points(including SS), 10th July DOE, with Superior English?


You should get invite under 189 in next few rounds as 70 points backlog will be picked in next round.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

I really hope and pray that we get to see some real positive movement in August. NSW has gone into a sleep mode and it is creating tremendous anxiety among applicants.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shahsitu said:


> Will there be a round of invitation under 189 on 9th Aug 2017? Is any information available on DIBP? As i was looking but cant find it...


I hope so, not sure if they fixed the date yet.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

*NSW Skilled nominated migration (190) Program 2017-18*
"Please note that we are currently reviewing the state nominated migration program. Updates on our program including our occupation list will be published on our website in due course."
This is the reply I have received from NSW in response to my email. Very generic statement.


----------



## joshijaanvi (Oct 19, 2016)

What going on......no grants from last 5-6 days. This is quite upsetting!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> *NSW Skilled nominated migration (190) Program 2017-18*
> "Please note that we are currently reviewing the state nominated migration program. Updates on our program including our occupation list will be published on our website in due course."
> This is the reply I have received from NSW in response to my email. Very generic statement.




I hope to see update this week or next. Will be in line with previous years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I hope to see update this week or next. Will be in line with previous years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Also, I saw an update on DIPB website that they are again reviewing the immigration process. They are inviting suggestions and comments from people on improving and bringing more controls to the whole immigration process. The survey is open till 15 Sep.

Policy Consultation Paper - Visa Simplification: Transforming Australia’s Visa System


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Also, I saw an update on DIPB website that they are again reviewing the immigration process. They are inviting suggestions and comments from people on improving and bringing more controls to the whole immigration process. The survey is open till 15 Sep.
> 
> Policy Consultation Paper - Visa Simplification: Transforming Australia’s Visa System


Thank you so much for sharing. 

Actually, they have this sort of consultation papers every year, but never saw any changes being made - only plans  

lets see...


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Thank you so much for sharing.
> 
> Actually, they have this sort of consultation papers every year, but never saw any changes being made - only plans
> 
> lets see...


I am seriously hoping that our prospects do not get hit.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## nav33n (Mar 12, 2017)

The change in the processing time is very depressing:
75 per cent of applications processed in 9 months	
90 per cent of applications processed in 13 months

How does the state provide grants? Is it based on First come first serve basis or does the points take precedence - with one having higher points given first priority over the one who has applied first?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nav33n said:


> The change in the processing time is very depressing:
> 75 per cent of applications processed in 9 months
> 90 per cent of applications processed in 13 months
> 
> How does the state provide grants? Is it based on First come first serve basis or does the points take precedence - with one having higher points given first priority over the one who has applied first?


points have no impact, and its not first come first serve. Currently there is not much trend. 

Each application is assessed on its own merits and documents.


----------



## nav33n (Mar 12, 2017)

Thanks for the reply andreyx108b. 

Category 190 is like a blackbox and nobody knows what's going on and we just to wait and keep guessing  . Sometimes I think if I made a mistake by choosing 190 over 189 - as there are no pointers/indicators to show the progress of 190, whereas, for 189, there is an occupation ceiling, invitations issues and so on to keep one occupied.


----------



## sudhaeci (Jan 10, 2015)

Occupation ceilings have been updated on DIBP portal.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend has been updated with the following:

1. 12 July 2017 Round Results
2. State nominations for the month of June 2017

_PS. It is expected that 26 July 2017 round results will also be released very soon. I will update it in due course._


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi all,

Can anyone please tell me the processing time of 189 & 190 visa. I am planning to apply for 312211 (Civil Engineering Draft person) with 60 points for 189 and 65 for 190 NSW. Please advice which option is better to go ahead. And also please tell, where we can find the process time schedule as on July 2017.



Many Thanks 
Riya


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

Please see the below update for Skilled Occupation ceiling for 2017/2018 .

Skilled Occupation Ceiling for 2017/2018 have been released. Accountants have 4785 places and Programmers have 6202 places for this year . 
Please see the below link for detailed list.

SkillSelect


----------



## Rajat1k (Jul 1, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> nav33n said:
> 
> 
> > The change in the processing time is very depressing:
> ...


Hello Andrew,

You seem to have lot of experience and would like you to shade some light on this:

A guy submitted eoi for 190 VIC sponsorship on 1st Aug and today he gets an email to submit some written declaration. 

Whereas i had submitted it back in June but no update. I am trying to get his score and skill but in the meantime people are saying that state looks for those eoi which have just shown interest in their state and not submitted multiple eoi for othet states. 

Is that true? As I submitted multiple eoi on previous suggestion for both Vic and NSW.


----------



## omkar13 (Feb 16, 2016)

*Nsw 190 eoi*

Hi expats,

I am planning for an EOI for NSW 190 Visa but have few confusion which i need guidance or advice.

Points Breakdown:
ACS +ve 261312 (1 yr)
Age= 30 pts
Education= 15 pts
Proficient Eng= 10 pts
Australian Study Requirement= 5 pts
State Nomination= 5 pts
Skilled Partner=?
Overall Points = 65 points (for now)

I have applied for my partner ACS Skill assessment but as per recent timeline for assessment it takes around 4-5 weeks for it. 

I want to apply for EOI today with 65 points and will update my EOI once i get +ve ACS result for my partner. 

Query:

1. Should i apply for EOI ASAP?
2. Once you get get an invite does points matter?
3. If i update EOI, will it affect my chances to get Invite? (i will update to claim extra 5 points once i get partner skill assessment)

Help much appreciated!
Thanks in advance!

--Omkar


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

omkar13 said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> I am planning for an EOI for NSW 190 Visa but have few confusion which i need guidance or advice.
> 
> ...


1. The sooner the better.
2. Right.
3. Any points change will affect your DOE

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

omkar13 said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> I am planning for an EOI for NSW 190 Visa but have few confusion which i need guidance or advice.
> 
> ...


1. Yes
2. No
3. No. There is no advantage in having an earlier date of effect for 190. It only matters in 189

Cheers


----------



## veen (May 5, 2017)

ricky7 said:


> Please see the below update for Skilled Occupation ceiling for 2017/2018 .
> 
> Skilled Occupation Ceiling for 2017/2018 have been released. Accountants have 4785 places and Programmers have 6202 places for this year .
> Please see the below link for detailed list.
> ...


Hi,

but it doesnt apply for State nominated right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

veen said:


> Hi,
> 
> but it doesnt apply for State nominated right?


States sponsorship are not included in the above figures

They have their own independent quotas

Cheers


----------



## mahad_attari (Aug 1, 2017)

Anyone have any idea about electrical engineering I submitted eoi on 24 july with 60 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rajat1k said:


> Hello Andrew,
> 
> You seem to have lot of experience and would like you to shade some light on this:
> 
> ...




I don't think states have time to do it 

Each case is assigned to a CO and the fact is, that those who applied for VIC may get response at different times is pretty normal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veen (May 5, 2017)

Guys!

any idea whay no one from NSW has got an invite?

Havent they started the process yet


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Pro-Rata Occupations - Invitation Trend has been updated with the following:
> 
> 1. 26 July 2017 Round Results
> 
> ...


Its 620
The data is off by a row

thats all

Cheers


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

My agent told me that u have to have 70+5 for to apply for 190


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dillipreddy said:


> My agent told me that u have to have 70+5 for to apply for 190


which anzsco code ?

Cheers


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

me too !

just file my EOI for both NSW and Vic, 65+5 points


----------



## 1john1 (Aug 21, 2016)

I am going to apply for NSW 190. I have 1 year experience left after ACS, so can't claim any points. Upon invitation do we need to upload other documents to prove work experience or just the assessment report if not claiming any points?


----------



## sumitgupta22 (Sep 27, 2016)

1john1 said:


> I am going to apply for NSW 190. I have 1 year experience left after ACS, so can't claim any points. Upon invitation do we need to upload other documents to prove work experience or just the assessment report if not claiming any points?


You will have to prove your employment as well


----------



## vishalparul (Aug 5, 2017)

*Invitation awaited from NSW state nomination*

Hi Guys,

Am Vishal Mehta, based out of Mumbai. A Chartered Accountant by qualification, updated my EOI on 26th July'17 after securing 70 points. The EOI is filed under 190 visa class state nomination from NSW. 

Can anyone please tell me how soon can I get the invite.

Thanks and regards,
Vishal


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

vishalparul said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Am Vishal Mehta, based out of Mumbai. A Chartered Accountant by qualification, updated my EOI on 26th July'17 after securing 70 points. The EOI is filed under 190 visa class state nomination from NSW.
> 
> ...


Hi. Is it 70 including or excluding the points for state sponsorship?


----------



## vishalparul (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi,

Can you please help me in finding out when can i get the invite. I am a CA, have updated my EOI on 26th Jul 2017 under visa class 190 state nomination from NSW.

Thanks,
Vishal


----------



## vishalparul (Aug 5, 2017)

Darshana said:


> Hi. Is it 70 including or excluding the points for state sponsorship?


Hi,

70 is with state nomination.

Best regards,
Vishal


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

vishalparul said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please help me in finding out when can i get the invite. I am a CA, have updated my EOI on 26th Jul 2017 under visa class 190 state nomination from NSW.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I asked you about.. is it 65+ 5 for state sponsorship or is it 70+5?


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

vishalparul said:


> Hi,
> 
> 70 is with state nomination.
> 
> ...


Extremely difficult. There's a huge backlog for that. 70+5 hasn't cleared beyond January. 65+5 I'm sure is somewhere close to early 2016 (I'm not sure exactly when of course... But Early 2016 for sure)


----------



## vishalparul (Aug 5, 2017)

Darshana said:


> That's exactly what I asked you about.. is it 65+ 5 for state sponsorship or is it 70+5?


It's 65 + 5 from State Nomination. You have 70 + 5 and still haven't got the invite!!


----------



## vishalparul (Aug 5, 2017)

Darshana said:


> Extremely difficult. There's a huge backlog for that. 70+5 hasn't cleared beyond January. 65+5 I'm sure is somewhere close to early 2016 (I'm not sure exactly when of course... But Early 2016 for sure)


You mean that people having 65+5 points and submitted the EOI in early 2016 hasn't got the invite yet? and people having 70+5 hasn't got the invite post Jan 2017. 

How do you know this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vishalparul said:


> You mean that people having 65+5 points and submitted the EOI in early 2016 hasn't got the invite yet? and people having 70+5 hasn't got the invite post Jan 2017.
> 
> How do you know this.


State sponsorship do not follow any fixed pattern or timeline unlike 189 which is Round based system with highest point wins.
There is no pick and choose and the system is absolutely transparent 

States are free to sponsor a person with 55 points and not sponsor a person with 90 points
They may sponsor a person in 12 hours and not sponsor somebody ever
they issue the invites based on whether your skills are needed in the state or not
It's highly arbitrary and clouded in mystery 

Cheers


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

vishalparul said:


> You mean that people having 65+5 points and submitted the EOI in early 2016 hasn't got the invite yet? and people having 70+5 hasn't got the invite post Jan 2017.
> 
> How do you know this.


About 70+5... I know because I obviously have been tracking and my EOI date is 25 Feb and I haven't received... Some have received post that... But that's only people who have both work experience and superior English.
65+5 because of the backlog of 65 points in 189, which definitely did not clear post April 2016.
However, if you want a clearer case by case picture please check the immitracker for 190 eoi


----------



## vishalparul (Aug 5, 2017)

Darshana said:


> About 70+5... I know because I obviously have been tracking and my EOI date is 25 Feb and I haven't received... Some have received post that... But that's only people who have both work experience and superior English.
> 65+5 because of the backlog of 65 points in 189, which definitely did not clear post April 2016.
> However, if you want a clearer case by case picture please check the immitracker for 190 eoi


I have - 
Age -15 points
Education - 15 points
experience - 15 points ( 16 years of exp)
PTE - 20 points
State Nomination - 5 points


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> State sponsorship do not follow any fixed pattern or timeline unlike 189 which is Round based system with highest point wins.
> There is no pick and choose and the system is absolutely transparent
> 
> States are free to sponsor a person with 55 points and not sponsor a person with 90 points
> ...


I must prove you wrong there. It is definitely not an arbitrary cloud there. Please refer to the new website. Their order of preference is clearly anzsco, points, English, work experience


----------



## vishalparul (Aug 5, 2017)

Darshana said:


> I must prove you wrong there. It is definitely not an arbitrary cloud there. Please refer to the new website. Their order of preference is clearly anzsco, points, English, work experience


Hi darshana,

Where can i see this order of preference. Please guide me.

Best regards,
Vishal


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

vishalparul said:


> Hi darshana,
> 
> Where can i see this order of preference. Please guide me.
> 
> ...


Sorry I meant the nsw website... Not new website
I am assuming you applied for NSW since it's accounting


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Darshana said:


> I must prove you wrong there. It is definitely not an arbitrary cloud there. Please refer to the new website. Their order of preference is clearly anzsco, points, English, work experience


On What basis Anzsco code is to be invited or not decided ?

What weightage for each of the other criteria?

Cheers


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> On What basis Anzsco code is to be invited or not decided ?
> 
> What weightage for each of the other criteria?
> 
> Cheers


Disclaimer yet again - I'm only referring to nsw since I've only looked into theirs
Anzsco needs to be on their list
Amongst them, highest points are priority
Within the same point, superior points for English is considered
If you have same point + superior English then ppl with higher work ex point is priority
Amongst someone with same of the above 3, then ppl with earlier eoI date is preferred


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Darshana said:


> Disclaimer yet again - I'm only referring to nsw since I've only looked into theirs
> Anzsco needs to be on their list
> Amongst them, highest points are priority
> Within the same point, superior points for English is considered
> ...


I have no data to contradict you, as there is no data I can rely on.

If you believe the system is transparent, And you can predict who gets invited when, so be it

Cheers


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

For accountants, state which only left is NSW. NSW has been pretty much transparent in inviting applicants except for the fact that how many invitations they give in a particular occupation. There order of preference is 
Anzsco code
Points 
English points 
Experience 
DOE 
Last year they invited 70+5 accountants till January and 75+5 afterwards till June. But if 189 cutoff goes down to 70 then there is good chance of 65+5 having strong experience points but it won't happen till April-may 2018


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vishalparul (Aug 5, 2017)

Darshana said:


> Sorry I meant the nsw website... Not new website
> I am assuming you applied for NSW since it's accounting


where exactly can I see this. any particular section?


----------



## Rajat1k (Jul 1, 2017)

handyjohn said:


> For accountants, state which only left is NSW. NSW has been pretty much transparent in inviting applicants except for the fact that how many invitations they give in a particular occupation. There order of preference is
> Anzsco code
> Points
> English points
> ...



Hey John,

Where we can see which skill was invited by NSW??

I am System Analyst looking for such info to see if i stand a chance at 70 points including SS or else will apply for 489. 

I am sure now that 189 is not going to be invited under 189. 

Cheers
Rajat


----------



## Varshefu (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi...i have today looged in my EOI in NSW...75(70+5). Stream 2..got assessed by AIM for 131112 (sales and marketing manager). Heard that not many applications are submited for this code and might get an invite faster...anyone has any idea?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Rajat1k said:


> Hey John,
> 
> Where we can see which skill was invited by NSW??
> 
> ...


This explains how NSW selects applicants. 
Selecting applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales

If you read the webpages of all the 190 sites of each state, you will know whatever is required for each state.

We only know in general who and how much points got invited through expatforum and immitracker.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

handyjohn said:


> For accountants, state which only left is NSW. NSW has been pretty much transparent in inviting applicants except for the fact that how many invitations they give in a particular occupation. There order of preference is
> Anzsco code
> Points
> English points
> ...


65+5 will not get invited till cut-off points goes 65. Cos there will always be 100s of 70 pointers whom NSW will select first before they can even reach 65. And usually NSW selects applicants 5 points more than cut-off points for most pro rata occupations.


----------



## Rajat1k (Jul 1, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> handyjohn said:
> 
> 
> > For accountants, state which only left is NSW. NSW has been pretty much transparent in inviting applicants except for the fact that how many invitations they give in a particular occupation. There order of preference is
> ...


That i belive would on applicants who might be foolish to apply in 189 and 190 both. 

I think that bunch of ppl would be less but still u never know. 

Cheers
Rajat


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Rajat1k said:


> That i belive would on applicants who might be foolish to apply in 189 and 190 both.
> 
> I think that bunch of ppl would be less but still u never know.
> 
> ...


Almost everybody applies on both and NSW usually invites only 4000 people each year and that includes all occupations. I am guessing accounting at most may get 150 invite each year and that being very generous since accounting is oversubscribed occupation and NSW doesn't need much on top of 4785 applicants on 189.

When there are more than 4785 people with 70 points alone and you can assume 500 of them at 75+, you can guess what points NSW will invite the accountants at. Nothing below 75+5 and that's what happened.

And I am not sure how is pursuing opportunity in 190 NSW foolish.


----------



## Az.afifi (Aug 5, 2017)

Hi
I need to know if what i have done is right.
I applied as 263111 (ICT) with 65 points and 70 points with SS. I have submitted 2 EOIs as 190; 1 for NSW and 1 for VIC. Is that fine?
I have applied on June 1st, what are the chances i will get my invitation?
Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Az.afifi said:


> Hi
> I need to know if what i have done is right.
> I applied as 263111 (ICT) with 65 points and 70 points with SS. I have submitted 2 EOIs as 190; 1 for NSW and 1 for VIC. Is that fine?
> I have applied on June 1st, what are the chances i will get my invitation?
> Thank you.


All good

When you will get state sponsorship cannot be predicted as they follow no fixed pattern or timeline 

I am sure you have also applied under 189, and most probably that should land you the invite with in a couple of months, if not earlier 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumitgupta22 said:


> You will have to prove your employment as well




No need to provide evidence for employment you dont claim points for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

*Changes for my NSW nomination?*

Hi,
Guys am new to this forum. Would appreciate your inputs on this:

I have applied for state sponsorship for NSW. Below are my score and profile details:

AZESCO: 261312
ACS positive. Accepted on 4th May, 2017
Age: 25 points
Experience: 15 points
Degree: 15 points
English: Speaking: 61 Reading: 72 Listening: 71 Writing: 79 : Competent english (0 points)
State Sponsorship: 0 points

Total points: 55 + 5 (SS)

EOI filed: 04/08/2017

What are my changes of getting state nomination for NSW?

I have appeared for PTE twice and my marks have been almost the same. Speaking is what I am not able to crack..


----------



## navinchhabra (Nov 4, 2016)

ngoenka said:


> Hi,
> Guys am new to this forum. Would appreciate your inputs on this:
> 
> I have applied for state sponsorship for NSW. Below are my score and profile details:
> ...


With 55+5 chances are very bleak and that too at the beginning of the year.

Try to increase your score with getting points for language.

People had given language test multiple times just to get a point.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> All good
> 
> When you will get state sponsorship cannot be predicted as they follow no fixed pattern or timeline
> 
> ...


Please stop misleading people about things you don't know about. 

The pattern is very clear. I.E. 55+5 ICT BA has no chance, as an example, and the same pattern can be drawn for a lot of ANZSCOs.

I understand that posting a copy paste message into number of threads is easier than doing research, but again, these unfounded messages of your are misleading users on this forum.


----------



## churek (Jul 19, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Please stop misleading people about things you don't know about.
> 
> The pattern is very clear. I.E. 55+5 ICT BA has no chance, as an example, and the same pattern can be drawn for a lot of ANZSCOs.
> 
> I understand that posting a copy paste message into number of threads is easier than doing research, but again, these unfounded messages of your are misleading users on this forum.


Maybe he is just basing it on the question for 70 ss? No clear pattern when NSW will send invite for those scores?


----------



## manupuri09 (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi Friends

I am software engineer 261313 and I have 60+5 points for state sponsorship. I want to apply for NSW with 60+5 points. Can someone suggest 

1) In how many months can I expect an invitation from NSW? 
2) As per current scenario are these points sufficient for getting invited?
3) What other states I should also apply for?

I would really appreciate the suggestions.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

churek said:


> Maybe he is just basing it on the question for 70 ss? No clear pattern when NSW will send invite for those scores?


Again, maybe, i gave an example for 26111*, one can check the pattern for particular anzsco and see if pool is large enough to make a judgment and understand the pattern. 

However, unfounded messages like "there is no patter" is nothing but example of total lack of any kind of a research.


----------



## chanukaism (Aug 7, 2017)

I have applied with 55+5. What are my chances to get nominated from NSW under ANZSCO 233311


----------



## chanukaism (Aug 7, 2017)

I have applied with 55+5. What are my chances to get nominated from NSW under ANZSCO 263311


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

Any grants today ?


----------



## Sweta Jain (Jan 16, 2017)

Manjit0279 said:


> I am on 457 visa. We applied for nomination and 186 visa, but nomination refused and eventually visa refused. Now i m going to apply for 189 visa. I m worrying that due to visa refusel in the past can create any trouble for 189 visa. Help me guys


Hi, were you able to get more inputs on this?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

manupuri09 said:


> Hi Friends
> 
> I am software engineer 261313 and I have 60+5 points for state sponsorship. I want to apply for NSW with 60+5 points. Can someone suggest
> 
> ...


1. No chance with NSW. Try any other state but them. And never ask when for state invite. No one but the state and god can give you that answer. Only for 189, one can make a prediction.

2. No. You should have 65+5 at least and 70+5 for a good chance and then no one knows even if you will be invited or not.

3. Any state that you like or you can fulfill their requirements.


----------



## Varshefu (Jul 14, 2017)

Hi...i have today logged in my EOI in NSW...75(70+5). Stream 2..got assessed by AIM for 131112 (sales and marketing manager). Heard that not many applications are submited for this code and might get an invite faster...anyone has any idea?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ngoenka said:


> Hi,
> Guys am new to this forum. Would appreciate your inputs on this:
> 
> I have applied for state sponsorship for NSW. Below are my score and profile details:
> ...


No chance. NSW won't even look at anything below 65+5. And that's the bare minimum. Usually 70+5 may put you up for some chance with Superior English.

Try these tips: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html


----------



## manupuri09 (Aug 3, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> manupuri09 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Friends
> ...


Thanks, really appreciate your input. I will plan for other states and meanwhile see if I can get points for my partner's skills.


----------



## cherryblossomtree (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi pls advise chances of getting an invite from nsw with 65+5 accountant ty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

cherryblossomtree said:


> Hi pls advise chances of getting an invite from nsw with 65+5 accountant ty
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No chance. Nothing below 70+5 will attract any invite. 75+5 and you may have some chance. Try any state but NSW.


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

Dears i have 65+5 points and my eoi date is 5th Aug 2017. For 261313 when i can expect invitation.

Or there is no hope with 65+5 points.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Kamalbhai said:


> Dears i have 65+5 points and my eoi date is 5th Aug 2017. For 261313 when i can expect invitation.
> 
> Or there is no hope with 65+5 points.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


You better have 2 EOIs. One SC189 and SC190 for NSW/VIC (maybe even 2). 

Chances are that NSW will invite you first, or VIC, quicker than SC189 cut off will reach you. 

In terms of when, usually 65+5 are quick to pickup, how long, well they have not really started yet, so hard to say.


----------



## amrohadi (Jul 11, 2017)

New to this forum, please need experts advice, which is the best state to apply for subclass 190 state nomination for Job Code (ANZSCO) 263111 -Computer Network and Systems Engineer, to expect an invitation soon, is it NSW or Victoria? I got total points of 60 (excluding state nomination points).

ANZSCO Code: 263111 -Computer Network and Systems Engineer
PTE-A: L 78, R 73, S 90, W 72: 5th July 2017
EOI Lodged Not Logged yet
Total Points : 60 for 189 and 65 for 190 (being optimistic)


----------



## fbaq (Feb 10, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I have lodged my EOI for Registered Nurse (Medical) ANZSCO 254418 but until now I'm unable to get an invite.

I wanted to ask if it's okay to get General IELTS instead of Academic for the visa?

I wanted to try PTE-A but only one city in my country has a testing center, and it will be too inconvenient for me.

I also wanted to know if there's hope for me given the new NZ pathway, and that I only have proficient english and no points for experience.

Here are my points:
Age - 30
Bachelors degree - 15
IELTS (L9 R9 W8 S7.5) - 10
Experience (2 years) - 0
SS - 5
Total: 55 + 5 SS
EOI lodged and DOE: March 14, 2017

Any info would be appreciated. Thank you very much!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

fbaq said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have lodged my EOI for Registered Nurse (Medical) ANZSCO 254418 but until now I'm unable to get an invite.
> 
> ...


IELTS General is also accepted by DIBP

Cheers


----------



## navinchhabra (Nov 4, 2016)

amrohadi said:


> New to this forum, please need experts advice, which is the best state to apply for subclass 190 state nomination for Job Code (ANZSCO) 263111 -Computer Network and Systems Engineer, to expect an invitation soon, is it NSW or Victoria? I got total points of 60 (excluding state nomination points).
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 263111 -Computer Network and Systems Engineer
> PTE-A: L 78, R 73, S 90, W 72: 5th July 2017
> ...


Try to increase your points, which will increase your chances, you are very near to getting additional points in language, try to get 79+ plus in all in PTE.

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

fbaq said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> I have lodged my EOI for Registered Nurse (Medical) ANZSCO 254418 but until now I'm unable to get an invite.
> 
> ...




Both IELTS are accepted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Both IELTS are accepted
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yeah i am using IELTS academic


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

New to this thread.

I have lodged and updated my EOI on Nov of last year targeting specifically NSW (code 221214 - Internal Auditor)

Total points are 65+5 .. any chance what so ever for an invite around Q4 of this year ?

Regards,,,


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

yiso91 said:


> New to this thread.
> 
> I have lodged and updated my EOI on Nov of last year targeting specifically NSW (code 221214 - Internal Auditor)
> 
> ...


i think high chance you will get it this year


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> i think high chance you will get it this year


Hopefully :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## KPLanka (Mar 6, 2017)

*Looking for Guidance*

Dear xperts,

I am under 261112 systems Analyst Category 

Age - 30
Qualification - 15
English - 10
Experience - 15

If State Sponsor -5

total 70 marks until July 30th 2018.(Age will be 33 - -5 marks)

I have lodged NSW & VIC = 19-05-2017

Tentatively when I can get the invitation.


Thanks
Best Regards


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

yiso91 said:


> New to this thread.
> 
> I have lodged and updated my EOI on Nov of last year targeting specifically NSW (code 221214 - Internal Auditor)
> 
> ...





tchinyi said:


> i think high chance you will get it this year


65+5 won't even qualify for NSW if one sees the trend let alone telling high chance. Considering only 1327 ceiling, cut-off most likely won't come below 70 at all this year.

One needs 70+5 to even have a sniff and 75+5 for any chance.


----------



## yiso91 (Jul 13, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> 65+5 won't even qualify for NSW if one sees the trend let alone telling high chance. Considering only 1327 ceiling, cut-off most likely won't come below 70 at all this year.
> 
> One needs 70+5 to even have a sniff and 75+5 for any chance.


Blunt but spot on


----------



## akshat13 (Apr 29, 2013)

zaback21 said:


> 65+5 won't even qualify for NSW if one sees the trend let alone telling high chance. Considering only 1327 ceiling, cut-off most likely won't come below 70 at all this year.
> 
> "One needs 70+5 to even have a sniff and 75+5 for any chance.


I totally disagree with you, before commenting you need to understand which SOL we are talking here.

In addition, 65+5 EOI submitted before Dec 2016 will likely to get an invite this year regardless of any SOL.

Why a person would be interested to have a sniff with 70 points(without state). He can very well get 189 within 3-4 rounds as not many 75 pointers are available currently.

Guys, please understand no one in this forum knows or can tell about the invitations. Do not get frustrated when someone says bla bla bla. Just be optimistic and do not loose your hope.


----------



## CodeMonkey81 (May 28, 2017)

Just done my EOI today. I was quite happy 

Just read the above 

Age = 25 points
ACS RPL = 15 points
PTE = 20 Points
ANZCO= 236311, Analyst Programmer
189 visa and 190 NSW.

If I set of walking from the uk I may get there at the same time I get an invite ??

Anyone know if NSW give any favour to superior language score she or anything like that.


----------



## Agressive_OZ (Jan 15, 2016)

akshat13 said:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> I totally disagree with you, before commenting you need to understand which SOL we are talking here.
> 
> ...


Cannot agree more.. I know some of the forum members are well experienced and have done a lot of in depth analysis resulting very positive outcomes and benefits.. but still at some point of time such comments really demotivate the other members..


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

akshat13 said:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> I totally disagree with you, before commenting you need to understand which SOL we are talking here.
> 
> ...


I second your thoughts!


----------



## rajeev.k.mehta (Jul 9, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> You better have 2 EOIs. One SC189 and SC190 for NSW/VIC (maybe even 2).
> 
> Chances are that NSW will invite you first, or VIC, quicker than SC189 cut off will reach you.
> 
> In terms of when, usually 65+5 are quick to pickup, how long, well they have not really started yet, so hard to say.



True that, I filled 3 EOIs and my day starts with checking emails


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

akshat13 said:


> [/COLOR][/SIZE]
> 
> I totally disagree with you, before commenting you need to understand which SOL we are talking here.
> 
> In addition, 65+5 EOI submitted before Dec 2016 will likely to get an invite this year regardless of any SOL.


You better check out the people who got invite last year and what points before you say no. I am not here to motivate or demotivate. Just giving logical predictions based on trend and data. And I am talking about Auditors . 



> *Why a person would be interested to have a sniff with 70 points(without state). He can very well get 189 within 3-4 rounds as not many 75 pointers are available currently.*


This pretty much tells you how much you know about NSW invitations trend. NSW invitation for pro rata has been more difficult than 189 . Check out the data and then prove me wrong.

And for 2212, the cut-off for the last years been 70 all year. The ceiling this year has been reduced by almost 100 + last round happened on 12 April. So, almost 3 months of backlog and one thinks Auditors will have chance at 65. This year 75 is moving slow and it will not even touch May 2017 for 70 pointers before the ceiling finishes this year, let alone 65 pointers having any chance.




> Guys, please understand no one in this forum knows or can tell about the invitations. Do not get frustrated when someone says bla bla bla. Just be optimistic and do not loose your hope.


One can make some research before saying no one can tell anything or not. The data is here and you can make a good enough assumptions if you like. In any case, 65+5 won't get you 189 or 190 NSW for 2611 for you. Other state may be your only hope.

You can give hope as much as you like, but that won't get one invite. Points will.


----------



## CodeMonkey81 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Zakbak, loving the stats.

Can you tell me the stats for 263113? Analyst developer. Or send me a link so I can do the maths

I have applied for 189 and 190NSW. 60 + 5 points. Ta


----------



## veen (May 5, 2017)

Guys any idea why NSW has not updated the list or have granted any nominations? VIC has done right but not NSW


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> No chance. NSW won't even look at anything below 65+5. And that's the bare minimum. Usually 70+5 may put you up for some chance with Superior English.
> 
> Try these tips: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/12015801-post16349.html



It depends on your occupation if your occupation on rare category you will get invited by NSW even 55 and 60 pointer. so do not loose hope except Accounting and Computer field.


----------



## mahad_attari (Aug 1, 2017)

When NSW will give invitations any idea?
I am waiting for electrical engineering with 65 for 190


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

veen said:


> Guys any idea why NSW has not updated the list or have granted any nominations? VIC has done right but not NSW


Each state is different, NSW tends to publish later than the other states.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mahad_attari said:


> When NSW will give invitations any idea?
> I am waiting for electrical engineering with 65 for 190
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They usually start to issue invited a bit later, end of August or so.


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> Each state is different, NSW tends to publish later than the other states.


Well, that was not the case for last year, where they published their occupation list very early in July. This delay is not common and I am assuming with all the recent migration changes, everyone should expect a big change in the NSW migration program for 2017-18, such as placing more restriction for applicants.


----------



## australis (Mar 26, 2017)

Many things have changed compared to last year, it appears. For one, even quite a number of 55+5 were invited by NSW last year.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

CodeMonkey81 said:


> Hey Zakbak, loving the stats.
> 
> Can you tell me the stats for 263113? Analyst developer. Or send me a link so I can do the maths
> 
> I have applied for 189 and 190NSW. 60 + 5 points. Ta


This link will help you make your own predictions. 

Occupation ceilings SkillSelect 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...KOgzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=63054913


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

ricky7 said:


> It depends on your occupation if your occupation on rare category you will get invited by NSW even 55 and 60 pointer. so do not loose hope except Accounting and Computer field.


Yes, my predictions is only for pro rata. Non pro rata are fine to get invite at 55+5. 

Lots of civil, nurses,etc got 190 at 55+5 last year.


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mahad_attari said:


> When NSW will give invitations any idea?
> I am waiting for electrical engineering with 65 for 190
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should seek 189 @ 60 points. You just need to wait some rounds.


----------



## mahad_attari (Aug 1, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> You should seek 189 @ 60 points. You just need to wait some rounds.




Many of the agents are saying that it is hard this year. All the non pro rata will come back to 60 late next year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> They usually start to issue invited a bit later, end of August or so.




Mine is a rare job code of management consultant and I am waiting for last 3 months with 75 points including SS.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mahad_attari (Aug 1, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Anyone interested to join the whatsapp group for NSW. People waiting for invite. We already have 7-8 memebrrs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yeah


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

mahad_attari said:


> Many of the agents are saying that it is hard this year. All the non pro rata will come back to 60 late next year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's only been 3 rounds. Wait 1 more months at least. Hopefully, things will get back to usual.


----------



## CodeMonkey81 (May 28, 2017)

I know this is a NSW group but what are the agents saying about the 189 route for 60 points


----------



## Pia91 (Jul 26, 2017)

Yes please add me into what's group. Will ping you number in private chat


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> Yes, my predictions is only for pro rata. Non pro rata are fine to get invite at 55+5.
> 
> Lots of civil, nurses,etc got 190 at 55+5 last year.


you are right mate.


----------



## satsensort (Aug 9, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have submitted my EOI with NSW for 190 Visa for system administrator - 262113 last week overall it showed 70 (65+5)points. Could you suggest me will be there any possibility of getting invite.

Age - 30 points 
PTE - proficient - 10 points 
Employment outside Australia - 5 points
Employment in Australia - 5 points 
Education - 15

So overall 65 + 5 state sponsorship 

Suggestions are welcome


----------



## satsensort (Aug 9, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Anyone interested to join the whatsapp group for NSW. People waiting for invite. We already have 7-8 memebrrs
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Im interested to join .


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

satsensort said:


> Im interested to join .


I am interested to join the group 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jcreative86 (Jun 21, 2016)

I am also interested to join

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsvarun (Feb 22, 2017)

I am interested , Already sent you the message


----------



## priyasanuel (Apr 28, 2017)

I am also interested to join in whataspp


----------



## Pia91 (Jul 26, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> We are 13 members now. Anyone else interested to join
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have sent you my name and number in private message . Please add me


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Pia91 said:


> I have sent you my name and number in private message . Please add me




Did not recieve it yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pia91 (Jul 26, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Did not recieve it yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hope you should have received now


----------



## magnet_larry (Jul 4, 2017)

jfperez05 said:


> Well, that was not the case for last year, where they published their occupation list very early in July. This delay is not common and I am assuming with all the recent migration changes, everyone should expect a big change in the NSW migration program for 2017-18, such as placing more restriction for applicants.


I have a very vague memory that the year before last (ie 2015-16), NSW released their list at the end of July. Another thing is that NSW seems to always release their list some time after the federal government releasing the ceiling. I am likely to be wrong, but what restrictions do you reckon they have in mind?


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

Pia91 said:


> I hope you should have received now


I am interested too. How can I send a private message.. I dont see an option! Sorry to sound dumb!


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

ngoenka said:


> I am interested too. How can I send a private message.. I dont see an option! Sorry to sound dumb!


You will have access to the Private Message system just after you have made 5 good posts. 

However, do not just make random posts to increase your post count - moderators will delete them.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

ngoenka said:


> I am interested too. How can I send a private message.. I dont see an option! Sorry to sound dumb!




I tried sending you a private message for number but I got a message that you have selected not to recieve private messages.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

Ohh.. In that case, can someone (who is already there on the group) send me a private message with their number?


----------



## ssfouzdar.ie (Aug 10, 2017)

*Nsw ss*

Hi All, I have applied for NSW subclass 190 and waiting for invitation. Really getting worried whether I would get invitation with holding points. If anyone has any information about the same, kindly update.

ANZSCO Code: 263111 Computer system and network engineer
PTE - A :- overall 63 (S:- 65, R:- 64, W:- 63, L:- 57) :- 09 Jan 2017
ACS RPL Submitted:- 16 May 2017
ACS RPL Result +ve:- 27 May 2017
Considered Exp: 5 Years and 2 Months after 6 years deduction from overall 11 + Years of experience 
VETASSESS Submitted:- 2 June 2017 
VETASSESS Result +Ve:- 27 June 2017 
EOI Submitted:- NSW subclass 190 :- 10 July 2017
Points :- Age (30) + Exp (10) + Education (15) + NSW SS (5) + English (0) = Overall (60)

Now planning to attempt PTE - A once again to apply for 189 so would like to two answers;
1. Any PTE coaching so that I can get desired 65 score
2. Whether I can get SS from NSW with existing points.


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Please send a private message. It is not good to share your number in the forum. I will however add you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please add me as well. I sent you a PM

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Is there any invites received by anyone today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CodeMonkey81 (May 28, 2017)

Don't invites only come out every 2 weeks - so next round is the 23rd?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

CodeMonkey81 said:


> Don't invites only come out every 2 weeks - so next round is the 23rd?


Thats correct!


----------



## rahuldev50 (Jun 4, 2017)

I got my acs assessment positive last week saying my exp to count from may 2012, but not mentioned anything about my education score. I applied with RPL since i dont have any computer subject in degree and in masters. Does it mean that I will get the points for degree equivalent


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

ssfouzdar.ie said:


> Hi All, I have applied for NSW subclass 190 and waiting for invitation. Really getting worried whether I would get invitation with holding points. If anyone has any information about the same, kindly update.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 263111 Computer system and network engineer
> PTE - A :- overall 63 (S:- 65, R:- 64, W:- 63, L:- 57) :- 09 Jan 2017
> ...


HI,
263111 for the last one year 65+5 invited by NSW. So I think there is no chance.
Try to improve your score and also apply for VIC(But VIC req 7 in all IELTS/65+ in PTE).
with 55+5 you cannot expect any invite in complete year. There are somany applicants in Queue waiting with 65+5 and 60+5.


----------



## EGH (Aug 10, 2017)

Do anyone knows when would be next NSW's nomination round?


----------



## mahad_attari (Aug 1, 2017)

NSW haven't started inviting for this year i think they are still to start


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EGH (Aug 10, 2017)

mahad_attari said:


> NSW haven't started inviting for this year i think they are still to start
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, good luck for all of us


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

EGH said:


> Do anyone knows when would be next NSW's nomination round?


State doesn't have nomination round like 189. They invite whenever they want.


----------



## EGH (Aug 10, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> State doesn't have nomination round like 189. They invite whenever they want.


This what I know, I have read here somewhere that the state nominates every two weeks, anyway. 

Thanks.


----------



## fmshihab (Nov 21, 2016)

EGH said:


> zaback21 said:
> 
> 
> > State doesn't have nomination round like 189. They invite whenever they want.
> ...


No. States do not have invitation rounds twice in a month like 189.

No


----------



## fmshihab (Nov 21, 2016)

CodeMonkey81 said:


> Don't invites only come out every 2 weeks - so next round is the 23rd?


Yes


----------



## Abdul_786 (Jul 5, 2017)

Anyone who received Invite from NSW or VIC recently?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Varshefu (Jul 14, 2017)

+<*SNIP*>...plz add me *Don't post personal information - see Rule 4, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html kaju/moderator*


----------



## shahsitu (May 3, 2017)

Is it mentioned anywhere on DIBP website that the quota for 189 is 12000 n 489 is 1500. The quota mentioned is quite high n i guess its for all the immigration category. So is there any info separately for 189 n 190. Plz correct me if m wrong n through some light on this....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shahsitu said:


> Is it mentioned anywhere on DIBP website that the quota for 189 is 12000 n 489 is 1500. The quota mentioned is quite high n i guess its for all the immigration category. So is there any info separately for 189 n 190. Plz correct me if m wrong n through some light on this....


189 quota is 43,990
The states quota is 28,850 and includes 190 and 489 sponsorship (Recheck)

https://www.border.gov.au/about/corporate/information/fact-sheets/20planning

The above figures include all categories 

Cheers


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Can anybody advise me please that when can Registered Nurse 60+5 on NSW SS can expect 190 invitation? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jaybhatt88 (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello everyone 

I have got South Australia invite under accountant general code but I am little confused. Whether to take the invite or to wait for nsw invite. My score under 189 is70 and under 190 it is 75. Guys do you have any idea about the job market in Adelaide and whether it is worth to move in Adelaide?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

EGH said:


> This what I know, I have read here somewhere that the state nominates every two weeks, anyway.
> 
> Thanks.


There is no really such pattern...


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

Thank you for your email. 
Please note if your enquiry is addressed by information already on our website or in this email, you will not receive an individual response. 
If your enquiry relates to a visa matter, please refer to the Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) website or call 131 881.
NSW Skilled nominated migration (190) Program 2017-18
Please note that we are currently reviewing the NSW Skilled Occupation List for visa sub class 190 for 2017/18 program year. Updates will be published on our website in due course.
If you are having trouble making your payment
If you have submitted your application but have not been able to make payment, you will receive a separate email requesting you to make payment.
Application processing times
If you have been invited to apply for the nomination and successfully lodged the application, the standard processing time for applications is 12 weeks. This can be longer in peak periods.
How to contact us 
If you need to speak with us please call NSW Business and Skilled Migration on +61 2 9934 0702 between 10am and 12.30pm, Monday to Friday.
A commitment to live and work in NSW for minimum 2 years

In order to attract highly skilled migrants, NSW nominates qualified applicants with the condition that they agree to live and work in NSW for the first two years of their visa. This is a commitment that all applicants make when applying for state nomination. New South Wales (NSW) does not issue letters of release.

Thank you for your interest in migrating to NSW.




-- 
Business and Skilled Migration
NSW Department of Industry | Industry Development 
Skills and Economic Development Division
GPO Box 5477 Sydney NSW 2001
T: 02 9934 0704 | E: [email protected]
W: NSW Department of Industry 
E: [email protected] 
W: NSW Department of Industry


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

jaybhatt88 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I have got South Australia invite under accountant general code but I am little confused. Whether to take the invite or to wait for nsw invite. My score under 189 is70 and under 190 it is 75. Guys do you have any idea about the job market in Adelaide and whether it is worth to move in Adelaide?




You should accept it as there's no chance of 70 in 189 if you lodged recently. Furthermore NSW hasn't yet finalised their skill list and long list of people is awaiting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## florin ocoleanu (Mar 8, 2016)

*Electrical engineer*

Hi guys,

Any chances to get an invitation with 55+5 points from NSW having 233311 ANZSCO Electrical Engineer ?

Points:
Age: 25
PhD:20
Ielts:10

If there is someone else with this code, please share experience

Thanks


----------



## sachinleo80 (Jul 24, 2016)

Need clarification... According to the latest updates from VIC state, all the ICT applicants need to create a separate 190 EOI. However, I came across few messages in this forum stating that they applied on VIC website as well as created EOI 190 for VIC state too!!

Your comment is much appreciated!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sachinleo80 said:


> Need clarification... According to the latest updates from VIC state, all the ICT applicants need to create a separate 190 EOI. However, I came across few messages in this forum stating that they applied on VIC website as well as created EOI 190 for VIC state too!!
> 
> Your comment is much appreciated!


VIC rules are very clear

ICT applicants are advised to apply only through Skillselect 
The only exceptions are if you are already working in VIC ir have a confirmed offer or have a PHD or eligible for pathway etc.

Now if somebody wilfully wants to flout the rules and apply directly to VIC, they can't stop him from doing so 
It's a free country 
I think those ineligible applicants will not be considered by VIC and will receive a polite email asking them to apply through Skillselect 

Cheers


----------



## Abdul_786 (Jul 5, 2017)

newbienz said:


> VIC rules are very clear
> 
> ICT applicants are advised to apply only through Skillselect
> The only exceptions are if you are already working in VIC ir have a confirmed offer or have a PHD or eligible for pathway etc.
> ...


Thanks, for the clarification, can you please answer one more query, Can I apply for both 190 (VIC) and 189 together, or It is mandatory to Apply for 190 only to show your commitment with the state.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## simomo (Aug 14, 2017)

Hello great friends, please help, I'm a Fitter General / Fitter and Turner, I submitted my EOI recently for SS 489 in NSW state, May you please help me on which region I should choose, considering my trade (Fitter General) I need to know that before I'm invited to apply.....thanks in advance


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

Abdul_786 said:


> Thanks, for the clarification, can you please answer one more query, Can I apply for both 190 (VIC) and 189 together, or It is mandatory to Apply for 190 only to show your commitment with the state.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


u can do it bro.


----------



## karthickbeta (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have applied for NSW(190) for 65 + 5 Points... I know i would have got my invitation long back if i have applied for 189 but by mistake i have applied only for 190 that time :-( 

-> Can you tell me where do i stand in the queue and is there any chance that NSW would send invite for me ?
-> What are the usual dates where NSW would send invite ? I have no clue when the NSW invites will be sent..

Code 261313 Software Engineer 
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
PTE-A 10 points (First Attempt)
Experience 10 points
Visa Applied: 01 03 2017


----------



## karthickbeta (Aug 3, 2017)

Seems the grp is now in silent mode..... Anyone got good news from NSW ?


----------



## karthik4overseas (Dec 5, 2016)

ssfouzdar.ie said:


> Hi All, I have applied for NSW subclass 190 and waiting for invitation. Really getting worried whether I would get invitation with holding points. If anyone has any information about the same, kindly update.
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 263111 Computer system and network engineer
> PTE - A :- overall 63 (S:- 65, R:- 64, W:- 63, L:- 57) :- 09 Jan 2017
> ...


Sorry mate...its almost impossible to get the invite. Better to improve your score.

www.practicepte.com - for two free mock tests and other paid tests
www.tcyonline.com - paid individual tests for practice.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

karthickbeta said:


> Seems the grp is now in silent mode..... Anyone got good news from NSW ?




NSW SS hasn't open yet. Wait couple of weeks. But too he honest, to get SS from NSW, either your occupation is on their top priority list or you have abo 70 points. Check NSW priority list. 

Anyways all the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> NSW SS hasn't open yet. Wait couple of weeks. But too he honest, to get SS from NSW, either your occupation is on their top priority list or you have abo 70 points. Check NSW priority list.
> 
> Anyways all the best.
> 
> ...


But this year's list is not even out yet


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Do we know when they are expected to start for this year? It seems to be an endless wait and NSW hasn't come out of their self created Slumber.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Darshana said:


> But this year's list is not even out yet




Yeah you're right but list shouldn't be much changed as compared to 2016-17 one coz they have recently updated it one April. I think priority list will remain same this year. However, no. of invitations can be changed. It's upto them.
Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manav.magan (Aug 17, 2017)

*NSW invite for 261312*

Anybody received invite from NSW for 261312 yet??

What are the chances of getting invite from NSW for 60+5 points in 261312?


----------



## kklas (Sep 14, 2016)

Guys,
Just completed PTE and scored additional 10 points. Submitted EOI for SC 189 with 65 points. What are my chances


----------



## Samizdat (Aug 11, 2017)

Hi guys, 60+5 points (233214 structural engineer) 190 NSW. Just submitted EOI yesterday, any chance to get invitation before Nov? Thanks


----------



## Samizdat (Aug 11, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> NSW SS hasn't open yet. Wait couple of weeks. But too he honest, to get SS from NSW, either your occupation is on their top priority list or you have abo 70 points. Check NSW priority list.
> 
> Anyways all the best.
> 
> ...


what's the chance for 60+5 pointers in the priority list?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kklas said:


> Guys,
> Just completed PTE and scored additional 10 points. Submitted EOI for SC 189 with 65 points. What are my chances


Like, a sort of guide, for all occupations, apart from (accounts, auditors etc) 65 + 5 is a good score, which usually results in invite (not always, but usually). So keep the hopes high!


----------



## ItJunkie (Jul 17, 2016)

*EOI submitted with 190*

Hi guys,

I submitted EOI with SS(NSW) on 14th Aug 2017.Here are my stats:

ACS: +ve for 261213(15 edu, 15 exp.)
Age: 25
PTE:0

I will be searching threads everyday for the SS results. Problem is there are so many posts and everybody is asking and not a single person is providing his journey/outcomes. Please make sure to publish your journey with stats so that the amount of questions will come down from other members automatically.

I will submit my journey in a day regarding ACS docs & preparations for that.

Have faith,patience and work towards your goal.

Thanks


----------



## Atif786 (Aug 14, 2016)

Hi all, I have 60 + 5 score. Occupation code is 233211 - Civil Engineer. Can you please advice which one is better to apply for state . VIctoria or NSW. and how long u think i have to wait for state nomination. Appreciate the people who are updated to answer. Thanks


----------



## Pkarl (Nov 6, 2016)

Atif786 said:


> Hi all, I have 60 + 5 score. Occupation code is 233211 - Civil Engineer. Can you please advice which one is better to apply for state . VIctoria or NSW. and how long u think i have to wait for state nomination. Appreciate the people who are updated to answer. Thanks


Why not apply for both? In my opinion, I like Victoria, because they reply sooner, either yes or no. NSW is a waiting game, and with 65, you ll easily be waiting for 8-12 months, and that's if you are lucky.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Atif786 (Aug 14, 2016)

Pkarl said:


> Why not apply for both? In my opinion, I like Victoria, because they reply sooner, either yes or no. NSW is a waiting game, and with 65, you ll easily be waiting for 8-12 months, and that's if you are lucky.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Is there any negative impact to apply two state at the same time?
Also in Victoria there is a fund required of 50000 AUD for a family of 3. Is it mandatory?
Further for each state i should lodge a seprate EOI?


----------



## zaback21 (Jan 18, 2017)

Atif786 said:


> Is there any negative impact to apply two state at the same time?
> Also in Victoria there is a fund required of 50000 AUD for a family of 3. Is it mandatory?
> Further for each state i should lodge a seprate EOI?


No. You can apply to as many states as you want and with as many EOI as you want.


----------



## Atif786 (Aug 14, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> No. You can apply to as many states as you want and with as many EOI as you want.


Thanks.So there is no negative impact to apply for more than one state.
Is there any option to select all states with one EOI or it has to be a single state for each of the EOI. Let me rephrase my question: Can i apply to all states with one EOI? Thanks


----------



## Pkarl (Nov 6, 2016)

Atif786 said:


> Is there any negative impact to apply two state at the same time?
> Also in Victoria there is a fund required of 50000 AUD for a family of 3. Is it mandatory?
> Further for each state i should lodge a seprate EOI?


No negative impact like zaback said. 

Fund requirement, apparently, they don't ask you to show and physical proof funds, only declare funds available.

It's advisable to log a separate EOIs. That way you keep more options open and no EOI freezes on the approval of the other.



Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## preet123 (May 11, 2017)

dear experts,

I applied under 263312 with 65 points on 2 july, according to current situation is it worth to apply for 190 now, and if I apply then my queue of 189 will be impacted if I got invited under 190. second can I lodge another EOI is it ok. I am bit confuse please guide me

Regards 
Preet
age-25
exp:- 15
English:- 10
Education :- 15


----------



## Samizdat (Aug 11, 2017)

Pkarl said:


> Why not apply for both? In my opinion, I like Victoria, because they reply sooner, either yes or no. NSW is a waiting game, and with 65, you ll easily be waiting for 8-12 months, and that's if you are lucky.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Is it ture that civil engineer with 65 point scores will easily be waiting for 8-12 months too? I am asking because civil engineer having 60 points could get 189 invitation within 1 round before June this year. So I don't think there were too many 190 civil engineer applicants who have 60+.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

preet123 said:


> dear experts,
> 
> I applied under 263312 with 65 points on 2 july, according to current situation is it worth to apply for 190 now, and if I apply then my queue of 189 will be impacted if I got invited under 190. second can I lodge another EOI is it ok. I am bit confuse please guide me
> 
> ...


You can lodge another EOI under 190
Your 189 EOI will not be impacted

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Atif786 said:


> Is there any negative impact to apply two state at the same time?
> Also in Victoria there is a fund required of 50000 AUD for a family of 3. Is it mandatory?
> Further for each state i should lodge a seprate EOI?




They dont ask for evidence 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jagga jatt (Aug 1, 2017)

Hi I have 65 points + 5 state points make it to 70 Points for code 263111, with 8 Each in all modules of PTE what are my chances to get 190 VISA grant for NSW.???????


----------



## Atif786 (Aug 14, 2016)

Samizdat said:


> Is it ture that civil engineer with 65 point scores will easily be waiting for 8-12 months too? I am asking because civil engineer having 60 points could get 189 invitation within 1 round before June this year. So I don't think there were too many 190 civil engineer applicants who have 60+.


I also believe that 8-12 months looks very pessimistic for Civil Engineer Profession. Exactly 60 pointer of civil engineer were getting 189 invitation within one round before June. So i think it will take 2-3 months in worst case scenario to clear the back log of 65 maximum.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Samizdat said:


> Is it ture that civil engineer with 65 point scores will easily be waiting for 8-12 months too? I am asking because civil engineer having 60 points could get 189 invitation within 1 round before June this year. So I don't think there were too many 190 civil engineer applicants who have 60+.




It's so simple bro. By June 2017, all the ceilings of pro rata occupations had finished. How can they invite pro rata people of 70, 75 points if there were no ceilings left. That's why 60 points of no pro rata got invited very easily during that time.
However, they updated ceilings on July and obviously pro rated will get invited now unless they don't finish their ceilings. In another scenario, if DIBP divides 50% ceilings to each pro rated and non pro rated occupation, we can have chance to get invited soon on 60 points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samizdat (Aug 11, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> It's so simple bro. By June 2017, all the ceilings of pro rata occupations had finished. How can they invite pro rata people of 70, 75 points if there were no ceilings left. That's why 60 points of no pro rata got invited very easily during that time.
> However, they updated ceilings on July and obviously pro rated will get invited now unless they don't finish their ceilings. In another scenario, if DIBP divides 50% ceilings to each pro rated and non pro rated occupation, we can have chance to get invited soon on 60 points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah but I was talking about 190. There were very few civil engineers with 60 points applying for 190 as they could easily get 189 invitation so I think the waiting period of 190 inviations for civil engineers having 60 points was not 8-12 months unless NSW didn't invite civil engineer at all, which is not ture.


----------



## Samizdat (Aug 11, 2017)

Atif786 said:


> I also believe that 8-12 months looks very pessimistic for Civil Engineer Profession. Exactly 60 pointer of civil engineer were getting 189 invitation within one round before June. So i think it will take 2-3 months in worst case scenario to clear the back log of 65 maximum.


I am concerned as it is hard to get 189 invitation with 60 or 65 points for civil engineers at the moment, more and more 60&65 pointers will try 190, making the waiting period of 190 invitation much longer tho.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Samizdat said:


> Yeah but I was talking about 190. There were very few civil engineers with 60 points applying for 190 as they could easily get 189 invitation so I think the waiting period of 190 inviations for civil engineers having 60 points was not 8-12 months unless NSW didn't invite civil engineer at all, which is not ture.




These day 60 points invitations for any occupations are like a day dream. 70 pointers are increasing day by day and inversely 1000 invitations cap hasn't been increased . Mine one is for Registered nurse on [email protected] and [email protected] Waiting since July , however, no good news so far. 
Can't say exactly how many months for 190 NSW on 60 points, but I believe NSW even goes through higher points to lower points on rankings and then they do priority things. No one can says exactly how many months at the moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> These day 60 points invitations for any occupations are like a day dream. 70 pointers are increasing day by day and inversely 1000 invitations cap hasn't been increased . Mine one is for Registered nurse on [email protected] and [email protected] Waiting since July , however, no good news so far.
> Can't say exactly how many months for 190 NSW on 60 points, but I believe NSW even goes through higher points to lower points on rankings and then they do priority things. No one can says exactly how many months at the moment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ramramram222 realy are you waiting since july 2017. i guess you should get invitation within a month..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Been away for a few days... any updates from NSW? I dont see any invites so far it seems...


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

ricky7 said:


> Ramramram222 realy are you waiting since july 2017. i guess you should get invitation within a month..




I will be more happy than ever if I get 189 invitation than 180 as I will be restrictions free for living 2 years min in respective state. 

I think NSW will be inviting people from next week so all the best to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samizdat (Aug 11, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> These day 60 points invitations for any occupations are like a day dream. 70 pointers are increasing day by day and inversely 1000 invitations cap hasn't been increased . Mine one is for Registered nurse on [email protected] and [email protected] Waiting since July , however, no good news so far.
> Can't say exactly how many months for 190 NSW on 60 points, but I believe NSW even goes through higher points to lower points on rankings and then they do priority things. No one can says exactly how many months at the moment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah. Bad luck for those who have 60 or 65 points submitting 189 EOI after June. But 1000 invitations has nothing to do with 190. It is for 189 only. And I think 190 will consider occupations first when they send invitations, like electrical engineers having 70 points will have very little, if any, impact on the invitation for civil engineers with 60 points. According to myimmitracker.com, I can see that the last time a civil guy got NSW 190 invitation was Mar 24, he submitted on Mar 16 with 55 points.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Samizdat said:


> Yeah. Bad luck for those who have 60 or 65 points submitting 189 EOI after June. But 1000 invitations has nothing to do with 190. It is for 189 only. And I think 190 will consider occupations first when they send invitations, like electrical engineers having 70 points will have very little, if any, impact on the invitation for civil engineers with 60 points. According to myimmitracker.com, I can see that the last time a civil guy got NSW 190 invitation was Mar 24, he submitted on Mar 16 with 55 points.


The point being made was that the restrictions on invites for 189 has meant that candidates who otherwise would have been invited through that channel are now likely trying 190. This raises the points level of applicants. As NSW select on points for a particular skill, this eclipses those who would otherwise have been invited.

It's all very difficult this year. Let's hope the cap increases to 2000 for September rounds.


----------



## karthickbeta (Aug 3, 2017)

Being a 65 pointer i lost hope with the 189 trend... I hope NSW be will sending invite soon.. 

EOI Submitted: 1st Mar, 2017
Code: 261311
Points: 65 + 5 (NSW State Sponsorship)


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

karthickbeta said:


> Being a 65 pointer i lost hope with the 189 trend... I hope NSW be will sending invite soon..
> 
> EOI Submitted: 1st Mar, 2017
> Code: 261311
> Points: 65 + 5 (NSW State Sponsorship)




These days it's been like a fashion trend as people ticked for 190 alongside with 189 & NSW is always the targeted state for all applicants .I don't wanna demoralise your but just remember one thing that if your occupation is pro- rated, there should definitely be more applications prior to your DOB, lodged for [email protected]+5. Pro rata and non pro rata doesn't matter however no. of application filed for NSW definitely affects the waiting period. Sometimes for some occupations 65+5 won't be enough so think once again before you wait, otherwise go for extra 5 points to increase the possibilities. Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## karthickbeta (Aug 3, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> These days it's been like a fashion trend as people ticked for 190 alongside with 189 & NSW is always the targeted state for all applicants .I don't wanna demoralise your but just remember one thing that if your occupation is pro- rated, there should definitely be more applications prior to your DOB, lodged for [email protected]+5. Pro rata and non pro rata doesn't matter however no. of application filed for NSW definitely affects the waiting period. Sometimes for some occupations 65+5 won't be enough so think once again before you wait, otherwise go for extra 5 points to increase the possibilities. Cheers!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks for the quicky mate. I am fighting with my company to extend the 457 VISA..
I currently don't have an option to increase 5 points as my VISA is expiring next month...


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*190*

Dear members,
Could you please let me know, what's the process for state sponsorship. I have gone through skill select as well as NSW website. Former says contact the state and later says that submit EOI and then NSW will nominate. And I do not see any option in my skillselect account for submitting 190 EOI. 

Please suggest. I have checked youtube as well to check if someone explained in details. There are consultancies uploaded few videos, and as expected not much useful as it shouldn't


----------



## Oz_man (Mar 10, 2017)

Samizdat said:


> Yeah. Bad luck for those who have 60 or 65 points submitting 189 EOI after June. But 1000 invitations has nothing to do with 190. It is for 189 only. And I think 190 will consider occupations first when they send invitations, like electrical engineers having 70 points will have very little, if any, impact on the invitation for civil engineers with 60 points. According to myimmitracker.com, I can see that the last time a civil guy got NSW 190 invitation was Mar 24, he submitted on Mar 16 with 55 points.


any chance for 261112 System analyst with 70+5 points with superior English and DOE is 10th July?


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

For NSW, you will have to submit an EOI in Skillselect and mention the state of choice as NSW. NSW accepts EOI through Skillselect only. Some states however, require you to submit nomination application through their website.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Oz_man said:


> any chance for 261112 System analyst with 70+5 points with superior English and DOE is 10th July?


 I guess System Analyst is available both in 189 and 190. You stand a good chance for getting an invite in 189 with 70 points but with 70+5 for NSW it will be a wait since they have not started sending out any invites yet for the new FY. 75 however is again a good score for 190 subclass.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Been away for a few days... any updates from NSW? I dont see any invites so far it seems...


 No..nothing from NSW so far. However one applicant did get his nomination approved couple of days back. He got invited in June. Wondering is going on with NSW. Is anybody aware of any inside news from NSW?


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*Hi*

Hi, I have an EOI for 189, so do I need to create another EOI? I do not see an option though. Do we need to update EOI?


ghoshsudeep79 said:


> For NSW, you will have to submit an EOI in Skillselect and mention the state of choice as NSW. NSW accepts EOI through Skillselect only. Some states however, require you to submit nomination application through their website.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

surerereddy said:


> Hi, I have an EOI for 189, so do I need to create another EOI? I do not see an option though. Do we need to update EOI?


 You have the option to create more than 1 EOI. You can submit another EOI for 190 subclass as well. You can even submit EOI for other states as well under 190. But for 189 you can submit only 1 EOI since it is state/region independent.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> No..nothing from NSW so far. However one applicant did get his nomination approved couple of days back. He got invited in June. Wondering is going on with NSW. Is anybody aware of any inside news from NSW?


As i said previously, they rarely invite before end of August, i am sure we will see some invites next week or early September.


----------



## surerereddy (Jul 20, 2017)

*No option*

Hi,thank you for the response. I do not see an option to submit another EOI. I am logging in with EOI id and password. It shows the status of the given EOI only and other links for information.


ghoshsudeep79 said:


> You have the option to create more than 1 EOI. You can submit another EOI for 190 subclass as well. You can even submit EOI for other states as well under 190. But for 189 you can submit only 1 EOI since it is state/region independent.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

surerereddy said:


> Hi,thank you for the response. I do not see an option to submit another EOI. I am logging in with EOI id and password. It shows the status of the given EOI only and other links for information.


Make another EOI account from scratch using another email I'd 

Simple

Cheers


----------



## dishant22 (Jul 26, 2016)

If I tick the 190 option for nsw and update my eoi, will the DOE change for my existing 189 application also?


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

dishant22 said:


> If I tick the 190 option for nsw and update my eoi, will the DOE change for my existing 189 application also?


 Yes, If you tick 190 and select NSW then it will not be considered in 189 any longer and it would be updated as 190 State sponsorship application.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Yes, If you tick 190 and select NSW then it will not be considered in 189 any longer and it would be updated as 190 State sponsorship application.


You are mistaken

A member recently did the same
The 189 DOE remained valid and unchanged and the 190 was added with the current date

If you are still apprehensive, then leave the 189 untouched and create a new EOI for 190
It's one and the same effect


Cheers


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You are mistaken
> 
> A member recently did the same
> The 189 DOE remained valid and unchanged and the 190 was added with the current date
> ...


 could be Possible..... since I did not attempt anything like this myself but I have gone by the logic that you need to submit separate EOI for each state and a separate EOI for 189 as 190 is state sponsorship and 189 is independent.


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Make another EOI account from scratch using another email I'd
> 
> Simple
> 
> Cheers


Why different email id? You can use same email id for multiple EOIs. Is there any harm using same email id for different EOIs?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kamalbhai said:


> Why different email id? You can use same email id for multiple EOIs. Is there any harm using same email id for different EOIs?


There is no harm
He tried making another EOI from the same email id, but he couldn't do it.

So instead of analysing what he is doing wrong, the easier solution is to just make another email id and get over the issue

Cheers


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> There is no harm
> He tried making another EOI from the same email id, but he couldn't do it.
> 
> So instead of analysing what he is doing wrong, the easier solution is to just make another email id and get over the issue
> ...


Thanks for the clarification. I thought states are also checking the email to find who apply for the multiple states :loco:


----------



## invincible0312 (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi Everyone

Do any one got invitation from NSW for Visa Subclass 190 for 2017-18


----------



## chanukaism (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi
Anyone has a link to NSW priority occupations list for 2017-18. Has 263311 Telecommunications Engineer removed from the list


----------



## nis2cu (Jul 11, 2016)

did u get invitation??? please reply ............my points is same like u


----------



## nis2cu (Jul 11, 2016)

*did u get invitation???*



zaback21 said:


> DIBP released in April not NSW.
> 
> 
> __________________
> ...


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

invincible0312 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Do any one got invitation from NSW for Visa Subclass 190 for 2017-18




They haven't officially published yet. Wait for couple of weeks. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nskprabhuoct29 (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi All,
I have filed EOI for NSW(Apr-2017) and VC(Jul-2017) 190 with 60+5 pts for 261112 ICT System Analyst. What possibilities exist in receiving invite from NSW or VC?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nskprabhuoct29 said:


> Hi All,
> I have filed EOI for NSW(Apr-2017) and VC(Jul-2017) 190 with 60+5 pts for 261112 ICT System Analyst. What possibilities exist in receiving invite from NSW or VC?
> 
> Thanks


State sponsorship cannot be predicted as they do not follow any fixed pattern or timeline 

You have submitted your EOI, and now you have to wait patiently for the preinvite 

Cheers


----------



## rahulupadhyay009 (Aug 28, 2017)

Hello all, I am new to Expat as recommended by my friend. 
I got 190 visa invitation from NSW on 26th March, nominated by NSW on 9th May & I lodged PR file on 18th May. Since it already 3 months I haven't got any update. I saw visa processing time is increased to 11 months & 15 months from last 3 months. I called immigration, but they haven't gave me any details. Is there anyone who is facing the same problem??
Thanks in advance.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nskprabhuoct29 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have filed EOI for NSW(Apr-2017) and VC(Jul-2017) 190 with 60+5 pts for 261112 ICT System Analyst. What possibilities exist in receiving invite from NSW or VC?
> 
> ...




I think chances are quite low.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rahulupadhyay009 said:


> Hello all, I am new to Expat as recommended by my friend.
> I got 190 visa invitation from NSW on 26th March, nominated by NSW on 9th May & I lodged PR file on 18th May. Since it already 3 months I haven't got any update. I saw visa processing time is increased to 11 months & 15 months from last 3 months. I called immigration, but they haven't gave me any details. Is there anyone who is facing the same problem??
> Thanks in advance.




A lot mate new processing times are longer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nskprabhuoct29 (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi Andrey,
Thanks for your response.
how do i understand your comment? chances of getting invite will take longer time or there's no chances of receiving an invite?

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nskprabhuoct29 said:


> Hi Andrey,
> Thanks for your response.
> how do i understand your comment? chances of getting invite will take longer time or there's no chances of receiving an invite?
> 
> Thanks


The above member have lodged a visa, so i was talking on processing times.


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

when nsw wil start inviting and when will release sol list .. any idea guys..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ricky7 said:


> when nsw wil start inviting and when will release sol list .. any idea guys..


i am very positive about next week.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> i am very positive about next week.


 I am banking on your experience @Andreyx108b...Hoping to see some movement next week.


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi all, very happy to inform you all that I have received my grant today 

Thank you to everyone who helped and a special shout out to Andrey!

Cheers!


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Hi all, very happy to inform you all that I have received my grant today
> 
> Thank you to everyone who helped and a special shout out to Andrey!
> 
> Cheers!


Congrats

Timeline with events please (CO contacts and docs req as well)


----------



## saini.ashu90 (Jul 28, 2017)

Smarffy said:


> Things are already little off for prorata occupations. SS is the only hope for many out here including me. So keeping fingers crossed and wishing everyone a direct grant soon
> 
> All the best.
> 
> ...


Hi,
I am also trying to prepare a RPL report for 261313[Software Engineer].
Could you please guide me, how to create it and give me some suggestions for the same.

Thanks.


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Hi all, very happy to inform you all that I have received my grant today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey congrats!!


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

saini.ashu90 said:


> Hi,
> I am also trying to prepare a RPL report for 261313[Software Engineer].
> Could you please guide me, how to create it and give me some suggestions for the same.
> 
> Thanks.


Goto Page 12 - DONT COPY ANYTHING. Take as example and write in your own words 

https://www.acs.org.au/content/dam/...t Guidelines for Applicants - August 2017.pdf


----------



## srinivas1308 (Feb 21, 2017)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Hi all, very happy to inform you all that I have received my grant today
> 
> Thank you to everyone who helped and a special shout out to Andrey!
> 
> Cheers!




Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saini.ashu90 (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi,

I got the information that DIBP start the assessment in priority basis.
is anyone provide some information regarding this?

if this is true, then is it use for Software Engineer?

Thanks


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

saini.ashu90 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got the information that DIBP start the assessment in priority basis.
> is anyone provide some information regarding this?
> ...


From where you got that info? WHy dont you ask the question at same source?


----------



## saini.ashu90 (Jul 28, 2017)

Hi,

One of my friend also apply for Australian PR and he got that information from the DIBP site.
However, he is a Accountant and their assessment authority provide that service. Therefore, I am asking that is ACS follow the same process for assessment.

Thanks


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> Congrats
> 
> Timeline with events please (CO contacts and docs req as well)


Accountant (General) 70+5

190 Invite - 03 March 17
Visa Application - 22 April 17
CO Contact - 08 May 17
IP Pressed - 09 May 17
Grant - 01 Sep 17


----------



## Zidane's Daddy (Feb 28, 2017)

Darshana said:


> Hey congrats!!


Thanks! Hoping it goes even smoother for you moving forward


----------



## RobbieWill (Jul 27, 2017)

How much time do we have to lodge the application after getting 190 invitations?


----------



## Smarffy (Dec 19, 2012)

saini.ashu90 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also trying to prepare a RPL report for 261313[Software Engineer].
> 
> ...




Sure. Pm me your contact details..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> > Hey congrats!!
> ...


Yet to get my invite


----------



## gaps.jaini (Mar 20, 2017)

Zidane's Daddy said:


> Accountant (General) 70+5
> 
> 190 Invite - 03 March 17
> Visa Application - 22 April 17
> ...


Congratulations man! I have one question for my friend. He submitted his EOI with 70 points (without state nomination) under 2211 (Accountants) group. It looks like that it will take time for him to receive the invite as current cutoff is 75 points.

He has also applied for NSW State Sponsorship in his EOI. 

He is turning 33 in June 2018.

My questions:

1) Is there any idea based on your experience how much time it might take for him to receive state nomination? 
2) He scored 79+ in PTE, will it make a difference?
3) Should he apply for other state nominations using separate EOIs?

Thanks is advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gaps.jaini said:


> Congratulations man! I have one question for my friend. He submitted his EOI with 70 points (without state nomination) under 2211 (Accountants) group. It looks like that it will take time for him to receive the invite as current cutoff is 75 points.
> 
> He has also applied for NSW State Sponsorship in his EOI.
> 
> ...


1. State nominations can never be predicted as they do not follow any fixed pattern or timeline 
2. HIgh English score is definitely a plus for NSW Sponsorship 
3. If he is willing to live in other states no harm in applying through multiple EOIs

Cheers


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

RobbieWill said:


> How much time do we have to lodge the application after getting 190 invitations?




To lodge your state nomination application after getting an Invite, You have 14 days for NSW. You have 60 days to lodge your visa application after getting your nomination approved.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sau4saurav (Sep 3, 2017)

I am an Accounting graduate, done with pte each band 8, so I have 70 points for 189, what are the chances to get eoi for 190 with 70+5 for nsw?


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Team, any update on 26111 invites from states - NSW & VIC?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi,
NSW invited last 70 pointer with superior english back in December 2017.

After than they only invited individuals with superior english as well as work experience. Given the current double ceiling for accountants, and the fact the 75 pointers will catch up in the first round of october. If NSW doesn't change its criteria and make work experience mandatory. There are chances that they will pickup the 70 pointers with superior english and the queue will start moving from December 2017. Also then if the 189 cutoff drops to 70 points, there is a chance that 70 point eoi's loded upto March 2017 will clear by end of this FY. So there is scope for 70 pointers for 190, the only question is when NSW will start inviting again and whether the criteria will remain the same. 


Sau4saurav said:


> I am an Accounting graduate, done with pte each band 8, so I have 70 points for 189, what are the chances to get eoi for 190 with 70+5 for nsw?


----------



## meldney (Sep 6, 2017)

are they inviting any 263111


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

Has the invitations started by nsw for 2017 - 2018 for 261313?


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

Salimmanj said:


> Has the invitations started by nsw for 2017 - 2018 for 261313?


Has not started for any ANZSCO


----------



## nitva91 (Jul 10, 2017)

Darshana said:


> Has not started for any ANZSCO


Why is there such a delay and why haven't they started their NSW state migration for this year yet?


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

nitva91 said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> > Has not started for any ANZSCO
> ...


No one knows! Mailing them gives an auto reply that they are reviewing their system


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi Mates,

Please guide how i apply for NSW state sponsorship. 


Regards


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> Hi Mates,
> 
> Please guide how i apply for NSW state sponsorship.
> 
> ...


Put an EOI on skill select with 190 being your visa type and select NSW as the state


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nitva91 said:


> Why is there such a delay and why haven't they started their NSW state migration for this year yet?




Thats usual for NSW. We might here these week hopefully 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitva91 (Jul 10, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Thats usual for NSW. We might here these week hopefully
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope so. All the other states have started with SS migration plans. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

i have my SC189 EOI submitted 1st week of Feb 2017, i think SC189 invitation will come earlier than SC190 Vic/NSW


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nitva91 said:


> Hope so. All the other states have started with SS migration plans.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Each state has different policy, does not matter if other have, NSW follows its own pattern. 

in 2015, first invite was registered end of August, 2016 a bit earlier, this year we still shall see...


----------



## hussdog (Sep 6, 2017)

Hi,
Civil engineer 233211 with 55 points + 5 NSW nomination already living in NSW, submitted my expression of interest on July 20th 2017. 
what is the probability i will get invited by NSW??
cheers


----------



## Foresythe (Jun 6, 2016)

kaju said:


> Rather than add a "Following" or "Subscribing" comment to multiple threads, please use the "Subscribe to this thread" link to subscribe to a thread.
> 
> You can find it at the top right of the first post in every thread, in the green bar.
> 
> ...


Many thank for educating us @Kajul. I never knew this, still struggling with navigation this platform. Thank again.


----------



## Foresythe (Jun 6, 2016)

Dear Mates, 
ANZSCO 221111 (Accountant General), EOI lodged on 01/09/2017, 65+5. Does any think I have chances of getting an invite between now and December, 2017?. 
I fear that I will be loosing 5 pts. by March 8, 2018. 
Any advise will be appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

Foresythe said:


> Dear Mates,
> 
> ANZSCO 221111 (Accountant General), EOI lodged on 01/09/2017, 65+5. Does any think I have chances of getting an invite between now and December, 2017?.
> 
> ...




NSW says you can notify them if there is a risk of losing points but this doesn't mean they will definitely nominate you.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## GQKhan00 (Dec 13, 2016)

*invitation*



hussdog said:


> Hi,
> Civil engineer 233211 with 55 points + 5 NSW nomination already living in NSW, submitted my expression of interest on July 20th 2017.
> what is the probability i will get invited by NSW??
> cheers


dear hussdog 

after march NSW havent send invitation to 55+5 for civil engineers (233211). I applied in november 2016 with same points and got invitation with in two weeks but unfortunately that invitation came in scam folder and I didnt realize, I got to know about in April 2017. then on April 13, 2017 I made another EOi with same points and still waiting. 

If you check immitracker (not reliable though) every civil engineer with 55+5 hardly waited for 20 days before getting an invite from NSW. But because the year has just started and currently the cut off for 189 of our field is 65 which was 70 previously you can expect a lot of 233211 professionals would have applied for 190 too. Previously anyone on 60 points would get 190 easily.

I believe we need to wait till mid november as by then cut off points for 189 would fall back to 60 and also NSW would have removed the back log

my points are 30 for age, 15 for education and 10 for english (5 for SS) 

zero for experience

keep in touch and let me know about your marks break down.


----------



## nitva91 (Jul 10, 2017)

GQKhan00 said:


> dear hussdog
> 
> after march NSW havent send invitation to 55+5 for civil engineers (233211). I applied in november 2016 with same points and got invitation with in two weeks but unfortunately that invitation came in scam folder and I didnt realize, I got to know about in April 2017. then on April 13, 2017 I made another EOi with same points and still waiting.
> 
> ...


Hi, I'm an electrical engineer and submitted EOI for NSW 190 SS on July 2017 with 55+5 points. Is there any chance I would get invited in the coming months? I've applied for 489 Orana region SS as well. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nitva91 said:


> Hi, I'm an electrical engineer and submitted EOI for NSW 190 SS on July 2017 with 55+5 points. Is there any chance I would get invited in the coming months? I've applied for 489 Orana region SS as well.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


State sponsorship cannot be predicted as they do not follow any fixed pattern or timeline 

You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## GQKhan00 (Dec 13, 2016)

*invite*



nitva91 said:


> Hi, I'm an electrical engineer and submitted EOI for NSW 190 SS on July 2017 with 55+5 points. Is there any chance I would get invited in the coming months? I've applied for 489 Orana region SS as well.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


these are my own analysis based on statistics from immi tracker in relation to the occupation ceiling for 189.

Two things are important here one is the total number of occupation ceiling for the porfession and secondly what is the cut off point score for that occupation e.g. Civil engineers 233211 were on 60 points for 189 throughout the last year then it meant anyone on 55 was applying for state sponsorship and then in relation to that only NSW was giving invitations to 55+5 pointers, compared to other states (who were not sending any invitations to such pointers for 233211). 

I agree there is no fixed pattern but all the civil engineers on immitracker with 55 +5 for NSW got invitation before April 2017.


----------



## nitva91 (Jul 10, 2017)

GQKhan00 said:


> these are my own analysis based on statistics from immi tracker in relation to the occupation ceiling for 189.
> 
> Two things are important here one is the total number of occupation ceiling for the porfession and secondly what is the cut off point score for that occupation e.g. Civil engineers 233211 were on 60 points for 189 throughout the last year then it meant anyone on 55 was applying for state sponsorship and then in relation to that only NSW was giving invitations to 55+5 pointers, compared to other states (who were not sending any invitations to such pointers for 233211).
> 
> I agree there is no fixed pattern but all the civil engineers on immitracker with 55 +5 for NSW got invitation before April 2017.


Thankyou for the reply


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

Just FYI

I had mailed NSW asking for the timeline by when the priority skill occupation list for NSW will be out. I was informed that an external party is reviewing it and hence they are not in a position to advice on the timeline.


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

Darshana said:


> Just FYI
> 
> I had mailed NSW asking for the timeline by when the priority skill occupation list for NSW will be out. I was informed that an external party is reviewing it and hence they are not in a position to advice on the timeline.


Good point. 

However their website says: "In determining the occupations on our priority list, NSW uses Commonwealth and State employment data as well as evidence-supported feedback from NSW industry".

And the Department of Employment website states the following: "The site is currently being updated to reflect research undertaken in the six months to June 2017. Most reports are now available and all remaining analysis is expected to be published by 15 September 2017."

So I hope NSW releases its Priority List by 15th of September.


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

jfperez05 said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> > Just FYI
> ...


Ok that's more of a relief...I was worried it'll take longer


----------



## hari_it_ram (Jun 30, 2013)

How are you guys?

Last year same time, I spent most of the time in NSW 2016 thread, while I waited for NSW invite. 

Hope all those with whom I discussed, got their grant in some way.

Happy days ahead


----------



## Foresythe (Jun 6, 2016)

Ilay said:


> NSW says you can notify them if there is a risk of losing points but this doesn't mean they will definitely nominate you.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


@ Ilay, thanks for your response. Please can you refer me to any particular part of the website where I can find this fact. It will be nice to know.
I thank you.


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

Foresythe said:


> @ Ilay, thanks for your response. Please can you refer me to any particular part of the website where I can find this fact. It will be nice to know.
> 
> I thank you.




Sorry mate, not exactly what you asked but this is what's written

If you have been invited, applied for NSW nomination and will soon lose points for age, email us at [email protected]. We will try to ensure your application is assessed before you lose any points, but cannot guarantee this.

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ated-migration-190/frequently-asked-questions

Under 7


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

NSW will publish the list on 15 Sep.. Any idea when will it start sending invites .

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

harsm123 said:


> NSW will publish the list on 15 Sep.. Any idea when will it start sending invites .
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Should be soon after that

Cheers


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

I noticed that grants have been given to applicants from march , however I'm not one of them . I wonder if it's because I was assigned Brisbane team who is known for being slow


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> I noticed that grants have been given to applicants from march , however I'm not one of them . I wonder if it's because I was assigned Brisbane team who is known for being slow


Success has many fathers, failures are orphans

Brisbane alas is an orphan on the forum and a easy whipping boy for all members and to release their frustration on

Cheers


----------



## nitva91 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi guys, 

I received mail from RDA Orana today saying, they'll nominate me for state sponsorship NSW for 489 regional VISA. What is the next followup i should do?


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> I noticed that grants have been given to applicants from march , however I'm not one of them . I wonder if it's because I was assigned Brisbane team who is known for being slow


Hi has nsw started giving invites my doe is 25 march 2017 code 261313 and points 70 but hvnt heard anythng yet...can u suggest?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nitva91 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received mail from RDA Orana today saying, they'll nominate me for state sponsorship NSW for 489 regional VISA. What is the next followup i should do?


The first would be for you to decide if you want to accept it or not

They are actually very strict about the stay and work in the regional area only unlike the 190 visa 2 year conditions 

I remember reading a post where an applicant visa was cancelled because his house pin code was a few 100 metres Outside the regional area boundary 

Cheers


----------



## nitva91 (Jul 10, 2017)

newbienz said:


> The first would be for you to decide if you want to accept it or not
> 
> They are actually very strict about the stay and work in the regional area only unlike the 190 visa 2 year conditions
> 
> ...


I decided to accept it. When i get the grant, it would be specified precisely in what areas i should live and work right?


----------



## Lucky.reddy1986 (Jul 15, 2017)

nitva91 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I received mail from RDA Orana today saying, they'll nominate me for state sponsorship NSW for 489 regional VISA. What is the next followup i should do?


Hi Nitva, can you please let me know how did you reach out to them? Do you need offer to get the sponsorship? please help me below is my timeline.

ICT BA- 65 points
DOE March 2017


----------



## nitva91 (Jul 10, 2017)

Lucky.reddy1986 said:


> Hi Nitva, can you please let me know how did you reach out to them? Do you need offer to get the sponsorship? please help me below is my timeline.
> 
> ICT BA- 65 points
> DOE March 2017


You need nomination from a regional area for 489 SS and after getting a positive response from the region, they'll recommend and nominate you for state sponsorship.

You can get all the details for 489 Orana application submission from the below link-

Regional Development Australia Orana | Migrate To The Orana


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

harsm123 said:


> NSW will publish the list on 15 Sep.. Any idea when will it start sending invites .
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


How do we know for sure that the list would be published on 15 Sep? What is the source of this information?


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Looks like Just guesswork as always. 


ghoshsudeep79 said:


> harsm123 said:
> 
> 
> > NSW will publish the list on 15 Sep.. Any idea when will it start sending invites .
> ...


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

newbienz said:


> The first would be for you to decide if you want to accept it or not
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I have also heard that if you cannot find a job in your occupation within a certain amount of time you can ask for permission to leave the region..but its just throwing word of mouth..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## kaju (Oct 31, 2011)

Ilay said:


> I have also heard that if you cannot find a job in your occupation within a certain amount of time you can ask for permission to leave the region..but its just throwing word of mouth..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


You can indeed do this on a 489 visa, but only if you intend to move to another regional or low-population growth metropolitan area. 

This condition is not negotiable -you HAVE to meet this condition if you are on a 489 visa. 

With a 190, the obligation to stay in the sponsoring State is not an actual condition of the visa. With a 489, the requirement to both live and work in a regional or low-growth metropolitan area is a condition of the visa.

https://www.border.gov.au/Trav/Visa...orting/Pages/skilled/regional-post-codes.aspx

If you don't meet the visa conditions, the visa can be cancelled. If DIBP permitted you to ignore this condition, what would be the point of the visa class?


----------



## neetukaur (Aug 11, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Starting this thread for those who are awaiting an invite from NSW in this new 2017-2018 Financial year!
> 
> Good luck guys.
> 
> Share your questions and details.


Is there any job code for sales manager ??? pls reply...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

neetukaur said:


> Is there any job code for sales manager ??? pls reply...


please use anzscosearch.com 

NSW has not recently added sales manager to their SOL.


----------



## neetukaur (Aug 11, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Indeed.
> 
> All the best you too!



"Can anyone here please help me ? Is there any job code for Sales and Marketing Manager for NSW ??? "

It was earlier mentioned that 131112 is the job code but is this still valid for NSW/2017?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

neetukaur said:


> "Can anyone here please help me ? Is there any job code for Sales and Marketing Manager for NSW ??? "
> 
> It was earlier mentioned that 131112 is the job code but is this still valid for NSW/2017?


the new SOL by NSW has not yet, been announced - so no one knows.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Is it normal for NSW to release the SOL this late or is it something new this year. 


andreyx108b said:


> neetukaur said:
> 
> 
> > "Can anyone here please help me ? Is there any job code for Sales and Marketing Manager for NSW ??? "
> ...


----------



## magnet_larry (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi all,

from your observation, do you think that the NSW gov will keep accountants (221111) on their upcoming SOL?


----------



## navinchhabra (Nov 4, 2016)

How to submit form 1022? Is it through email or through immi account?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayantg1 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hello guys,

Has anyone got invite on 65 points(including 5 points of SS) under software engineer category?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jayantg1 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Has anyone got invite on 65 points(including 5 points of SS) under software engineer category?


NSW list of preferred occupations for this year has still not been published, so the question of SS does not arise

It is expected to be published by 15th Sep and hopefully after that invite should follow
If the code is still on it

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jayantg1 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> Has anyone got invite on 65 points(including 5 points of SS) under software engineer category?




Yes a few. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Dear Expert Mates,
*

As per Officials of NSW Govt. state they are reviewing occupation list for 2017~18. Can anyone guide will it effect the application after 1st JULY,!st August and 1st Sep applicants as well.

How much time respected state will take to evaluate occupation.

*Regards*


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AsifRehman said:


> *Dear Expert Mates,
> *
> 
> As per Officials of NSW Govt. state they are reviewing occupation list for 2017~18. Can anyone guide will it effect the application after 1st JULY,!st August and 1st Sep applicants as well.
> ...




This year they are a bit slow. Hopefully, soon... but no one knows for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## walzmin (Aug 16, 2016)

Hi All, If I have a job in NSW then will it help in getting NSW invite? I have only 60 pts. Not sure how to specify job details in NSW like VIC has a site where you can mention all those bits. Also, any idea if I get VIC SS and then move to NSW after getting PR, what implications it can lead to?


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi,
Guys am new to this forum. Would appreciate your inputs on this:

I have applied for state sponsorship for NSW. Below are my score and profile details:

AZESCO: 261312
ACS positive. Accepted on 4th May, 2017
Age: 25 points
Experience: 15 points
Degree: 15 points
PTE: 10 points
English: Speaking: 65 Reading: 68 Listening: 71 Writing: 69 : Superior english (10 points)


Total points: 65 + 5 (SS)

What are my changes of getting state nomination for NSW?


----------



## nitva91 (Jul 10, 2017)

*489 Regional VISA invite*

Hi everyone. 

I received NSW invite for 489 regional (Orana) VISA..


----------



## spark53 (Oct 26, 2015)

nitva91 said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I received NSW invite for 489 regional (Orana) VISA..


 congratulations!

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

walzmin said:


> Hi All, If I have a job in NSW then will it help in getting NSW invite? I have only 60 pts. Not sure how to specify job details in NSW like VIC has a site where you can mention all those bits. Also, any idea if I get VIC SS and then move to NSW after getting PR, what implications it can lead to?


having a job offer will mean ull be getting 457 or 489 visa. only after a few years u can clock aussie work experience points.
thus in the meantime, it will have no benefit in speeding up the invitation


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

basheer


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> This year they are a bit slow. Hopefully, soon... but no one knows for sure.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Hi Bro.. Just now i have seen in the DIBP's website that there were 40 nominations from NSW in August. Just wondering whether NSW is issuing invites this financial year?


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

Darshana said:


> Has not started for any ANZSCO


Applied 261313 for NSW last year in Sep,2016 with 60+5(SS) points. No response till date


----------



## magnet_larry (Jul 4, 2017)

basheer011991 said:


> Hi Bro.. Just now i have seen in the DIBP's website that there were 40 nominations from NSW in August. Just wondering whether NSW is issuing invites this financial year?


I am still rather new to the whole process. Still, it seems to me that those 40+ are, like you suggest, nominations. And they are different from invitation. I am guessing that they got their invites back in late June 2017, and the NSW gov only approved their nomination in August. It took this long to approve was probably because people didn't have their documents ready. Or perhaps, NSW officers wanted extra documents from them. One way or another, I am guessing that the NSW gov is not yet inviting because they have not released their occupation list just yet.


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

magnet_larry said:


> I am still rather new to the whole process. Still, it seems to me that those 40+ are, like you suggest, nominations. And they are different from invitation. I am guessing that they got their invites back in late June 2017, and the NSW gov only approved their nomination in August. It took this long to approve was probably because people didn't have their documents ready. Or perhaps, NSW officers wanted extra documents from them. One way or another, I am guessing that the NSW gov is not yet inviting because they have not released their occupation list just yet.



Any expections for the new list?


----------



## magnet_larry (Jul 4, 2017)

basheer011991 said:


> Any expections for the new list?


Rumour has it that the NSW gov is going to put it out this Friday on 15th Sep :fingerscrossed:


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

magnet_larry said:


> basheer011991 said:
> 
> 
> > Any expections for the new list?
> ...


This is what happened when I called NSW industry.

Me: Hi sir, may I know when can we expect the upadated the stated migration plan.
Neil: We are currently reviewing our list and It will be made available on the website.
Me: Sir atleast can we expect it by this week.
Neil:I already told you that we are currently reviewing and it will be published as soon as it is completed. There is no time frame.
Me: Sir its already 2 1/2 months past the new financial year started and... ( He interrupts me)
Neil: Yes we are aware about that and we cannot guarantee you about the time frame. The list is still under review and it will be published as soon as it is ready. Ok!!!

Disconnected..


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

basheer011991 said:


> This is what happened when I called NSW industry.
> 
> Me: Hi sir, may I know when can we expect the upadated the stated migration plan.
> Neil: We are currently reviewing our list and It will be made available on the website.
> ...


:frusty:


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

magnet_larry said:


> Rumour has it that the NSW gov is going to put it out this Friday on 15th Sep :fingerscrossed:


is it out yet ?


----------



## magnet_larry (Jul 4, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> is it out yet ?


sorry, no, not yet :fingerscrossed:


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

I received the grant this morning!


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> I received the grant this morning!


Congrats! Now we're all just eagerly waiting for NSW to roll out the invites.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> I received the grant this morning!


great ! sounds like NSW is up & running again


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

tchinyi said:


> great ! sounds like NSW is up & running again


Dude, the guy is referring to the grant of his visa and not the NSW invite. Take it easy!


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Congrats mate, good to hear. 


commie_rick said:


> I received the grant this morning!


----------



## joshijaanvi (Oct 19, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> I received the grant this morning!


Congratulations Timelines please


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

sumitsagar said:


> Congrats mate, good to hear.


Thanks buddy


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

commie_rick said:


> I received the grant this morning!


Heartfelt congratulations!!!


----------



## joshijaanvi (Oct 19, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> I received the grant this morning!


Commie Rick please share your timelines. I am an Internal Auditor too waiting for the grant since January.

It will be very helpful of you.


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

joshijaanvi said:


> Commie Rick please share your timelines. I am an Internal Auditor too waiting for the grant since January.
> 
> It will be very helpful of you.



dang. a fellow internet auditor. let me know if you need any assistance

my timeline :

Internal auditor 70+5

EOI submission : 11/01/2017
Invitation : 9/2/2017
NSW approval : 27/2/2017 
VISA lodged : 4/3/2017 
Co contact : 27/3/2017
Info uploaded : 19/5/2017
Grant : 14/9/2017


----------



## joshijaanvi (Oct 19, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> dang. a fellow internet auditor. let me know if you need any assistance
> 
> my timeline :
> 
> ...


What was the CO contac for??


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

commie_rick said:


> I received the grant this morning!


Congrats


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

Hello experts,

I need your advice.If you are sure please help me in applying for EOI.

I am applying PR for 261313 (Software Engineer).I have got ACS results with AQF Bachelor Degree with a major in computing(15 pts).My PTE scores are above 65+ as of now so i will earn 10 point with it,age (30).Hence i earn total 55 points.Can I apply for EOI in PR190 so i will earn additional 5 points? This will fetch me 60 points as of now,meanwhile I am going to write PTE again to get 79+.Later i can edit my EOI and increase my chances.Atleast on pro rata basis my application will be on top stack right?Is this good approach ? 

What if i get invite with 60 points before i take my second attempt PTE ? still i need to update EOI if i get 79+ marks?

Later can i add PR 189 in EOI if i get additional 10 points in PTE?

please help me whether I can go for applying EOI - PR190 for now


----------



## rumzu87 (Jan 17, 2016)

Dear

What are the chances in next draw on 20.09.2017
Could you please kindly reply back ?

My details:
EOI date: 07/09/2017
Visa - 189
Points: 60
Skill - 233311 Electrical Engineer


My details:
EOI date: 11/09/2017
Visa - 190
Points: 65
Skill - 233311 Electrical Engineer


----------



## Pkarl (Nov 6, 2016)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I need your advice.If you are sure please help me in applying for EOI.
> 
> ...


Hi Rajesh,

I was in a similar situation where I had 55 points and I could only apply for NSW (VIC wasnt open then). This was in the month of Feb. So, filed an EOI with 60 points (ICT BA, 55+5) and waited for almost 6 months with no response at all from NSW. Then I got 5 more points for work-xp and updated my NSW EOI with 65 points (60+5). This was in the month of Aug this year and the wait is still on. 
Once my score changed to 60 points, I went ahead and applied for 189 (60 points) and VIC (65 points). Separate EOIs for each.

In case you receive an invitation while you are trying to get additional points, you would have to show proof of points matching the invitation at that time and not what you can achieve in the future.

I hope that makes sense.
Regards


----------



## Pkarl (Nov 6, 2016)

rumzu87 said:


> Dear
> 
> What are the chances in next draw on 20.09.2017
> Could you please kindly reply back ?
> ...


Since this is a non pro rata occupation, based on some research & reading, the estimated time is 3 months for 189. Cant say about 190.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

No news from NSW fellas. 



magnet_larry said:


> basheer011991 said:
> 
> 
> > Any expections for the new list?
> ...


----------



## magnet_larry (Jul 4, 2017)

sumitsagar said:


> No news from NSW fellas.


no, no news yet, i guess the rumour turns out to be not true


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

Pkarl said:


> Since this is a non pro rata occupation, based on some research & reading, the estimated time is 3 months for 189. Cant say about 190.


Thanks for your valuable suggestion.I am trying to get increase my scores via PTE. You have replied that you have got 5 points from work experience while you were waiting for a reply from them.

I have been working as a software engineer from October 2010.But my relevant experience is calculated only after November 2014 after my ACS Skill Assesment.So as of now I am not eligible to claim 5 points from occupation.Post this year november, as per ACS evaluation i will complete 3 yars overseas experience,provided if I am in same occupation and same role i should be able to claim 5 points.So post this November automatically skill select evaluates my experience and lend me 5 points or again i need to send for ACS evaluation in december? or do I need to submit any proof that I am still working in same role and company ? please help me out here


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

magnet_larry said:


> sumitsagar said:
> 
> 
> > No news from NSW fellas.
> ...



Should be that NSW will start its migration program from the next fiancial year i.e 2018-19. It is a long process of researching the occupations and it has just started this process from mid july.


----------



## Pkarl (Nov 6, 2016)

Hey Rajesh.Prabha10, 
no need to go through ACS again if you remain in the same company and same role. 
I have heard skill select to be a system that automatically updates the points based on changes in age & work experience. However, you must leave the end date of current employment blank in order to enable skill select to do this.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

15 Sep gone. No update on NSW. I am really wondering what is going on with them. They seem to have gone into some sort of hibernation.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

It's not how it works mate. 



basheer011991 said:


> magnet_larry said:
> 
> 
> > sumitsagar said:
> ...


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Pkarl said:


> Hey Rajesh.Prabha10,
> no need to go through ACS again if you remain in the same company and same role.
> I have heard skill select to be a system that automatically updates the points based on changes in age & work experience. However, you must leave the end date of current employment blank in order to enable skill select to do this.


That is correct. Keep the end date blank and it will keep counting till you add a end date in case you change your job.


----------



## magnet_larry (Jul 4, 2017)

basheer011991 said:


> Should be that NSW will start its migration program from the next fiancial year i.e 2018-19. It is a long process of researching the occupations and it has just started this process from mid july.


hahahahahaha this one is good ound::laugh:ound:

someone should send NSW this and record their reaction


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Lets see next week


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

*any predicts for my anzco 233915*

hi ..

anyone have idea about 233915 environmental engineer


ANZSCO Code: 233915 ENVIRONMENTAL ENGINEER

Engineers Australia : Applied on 9-March-2017, (+ve) result on 09-August-2017
IELTS-A: L 7, R 8, S 6, W 6; 
Points: 189- 55, 190-60
EOI Lodged: 25-August-2017, 189 (60 Points)


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

Hello Diana,

when Nsw will released new sol list for nsw. people are waiting desperately.

Sincerely,

<*SNIP*>
Sep 14 (3 days ago)

to me 
Please address this email to the correct email address, as published on our website.

Thank you

<*SNIP*>, Migration Services Officer
Skills and Economic Development Division |
NSW Department of Industry 
GPO Box 5477 | Sydney NSW 2001 
W: NSW Department of Industry 
Three things to do right now:
Check out our video showcasing why you should choose Sydney and NSW as your migration destination.
Read about how we've removed excluded industry sectors and reduced our processing times to make it easier for business migrants to do business in NSW. 
Subscribe to our newsletter for the most up to date information about NSW Business and Skilled Migration.


----------



## saini.ashu90 (Jul 28, 2017)

Smarffy said:


> Sure. Pm me your contact details..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

You can share the required information on this email id: [email protected].
Thanks in Advance.


----------



## hanchate84 (Jun 1, 2015)

I have submitted my EOI and now ACS is about to expire, if i extend the ACS do i have to Update EOI, anyone has come across this situation.????

Please Advice.


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

Any chances for Engineering Technologist 2339 group. I have 60 base points + 5 for state nominated. Im curious as ive been waiting since last October for visa 189, and I just applied for 190 a month ago


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

A couple of recommendations for all. First, quit pestering NSW. Pestering bureaucracy never gets results. Ever. If you have a genuine, specific query that cannot be resolved elsewhere, give them a shout. General "hurry up already" mails will just annoy all parties. Second, this 15th September idea came from a inference by one member based on a source activity NSW may have been waiting for to complete their work. Unless you happen to enjoy disappointment, I would advise against getting hopes up on speculative projects.

Good luck to you all. I recall being in precisely your position 12 months ago.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

A couple of recommendations for all. First, quit pestering NSW. Pestering bureaucracy never gets results. Ever. If you have a genuine, specific query that cannot be resolved elsewhere, give them a shout. General "hurry up already" mails will just annoy all parties. Second, this 15th September idea came from a inference by one member based on a source activity NSW may have been waiting for to complete their work. Unless you happen to enjoy disappointment, I would advise against getting hopes up on speculative projects.

Good luck to you all. I recall being in precisely your position 12 months ago.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

This year NSW broke the record of the lf 2015, 2016... still no update from them.


----------



## magnet_larry (Jul 4, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> This year NSW broke the record of the lf 2015, 2016... still no update from them.


its kinda freaking me out. i hope they will keep general accountants on their list :fingerscrossed:


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> This year NSW broke the record of the lf 2015, 2016... still no update from them.


The suspense has gone longer now. It is going to be 3 months in the new FY and still they keep sending the same response to queries. Frustration goes through the roof when you don't see any light anywhere...not even a hint.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> The suspense has gone longer now. It is going to be 3 months in the new FY and still they keep sending the same response to queries. Frustration goes through the roof when you don't see any light anywhere...not even a hint.


In general, this process works to different timescales than many seem to be used to. Expect a couple of years of your time to be used in total and you won't be disappointed.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

FFacs said:


> In general, this process works to different timescales than many seem to be used to. Expect a couple of years of your time to be used in total and you won't be disappointed.


Does not look like from your timelines. There are people waiting just for invites for over a year now. I can understand the longer timelines for visa grant but just to kick start the process with an invite is taking way too longer and that too when you are not able to gauge what is going to happen.


----------



## Silas91 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

I have updated my EOI on 21-Aug after getting a higher score in PTE, and now 189 (65) and 190 (NSW-70). I m going to submit a new EOI for VIC. May I know any chance for NSW/VIC or just wait for 189?


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Silas91 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have updated my EOI on 21-Aug after getting a higher score in PTE, and now 189 (65) and 190 (NSW-70). I m going to submit a new EOI for VIC. May I know any chance for NSW/VIC or just wait for 189?


For 190 no one can predict when and how.You can wait for 189 and there are data to give you some indications when you can expect the invite. NSW 190 is in an endless waiting situation. VIC you should check in the relevant forum.


----------



## magnet_larry (Jul 4, 2017)

Silas91 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have updated my EOI on 21-Aug after getting a higher score in PTE, and now 189 (65) and 190 (NSW-70). I m going to submit a new EOI for VIC. May I know any chance for NSW/VIC or just wait for 189?


what is your occupation?


----------



## david_lie (Aug 24, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

From the SkillSelect page, there are 50 people already have their invitation on NSW 190. Does it mean that the NSW State has began their invitation process?

Newbie here so I'm still a little bit lost with the subclass 190. 

Thanks.

David


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

These are last year applications approved in this financial year. NSW is still sleeping.


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

I have a feeling they might do a big mass invite, maybe 150 people, to compensate for the missing time without invites. I hope to get invited. 60+5 Eng Technologist.


----------



## magnet_larry (Jul 4, 2017)

Zgembo12 said:


> I have a feeling they might do a big mass invite, maybe 150 people, to compensate for the missing time without invites. I hope to get invited. 60+5 Eng Technologist.


i hope you are right. :fingerscrossed:

this year has been very strange. on the federal level, they didnt release the quota figures until after two invitation rounds. and tonite, it seems like no accountant gets invited. and nsw seems just as strange acting like the federal gov  sigh...


----------



## david_lie (Aug 24, 2015)

sumitsagar said:


> These are last year applications approved in this financial year. NSW is still sleeping.


That makes sense. Thank you. I hope that NSW Government starts their invites soon. 

David


----------



## jtsl9 (Mar 28, 2016)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Does not look like from your timelines. There are people waiting just for invites for over a year now. I can understand the longer timelines for visa grant but just to kick start the process with an invite is taking way too longer and that too when you are not able to gauge what is going to happen.


I truly understand the waiting period, my application was at EOI stage for close to 2.5 years before finally I got an invite from NSW. For those at this stage, it is normal to find anxious but securing PR is not guarantee although you meet the eligibility. It is getting tougher as the time goes by. 
All the best and try to stay positive but realistic


----------



## Silas91 (Sep 19, 2017)

magnet_larry said:


> what is your occupation?


My code is 263111, computer network


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Zgembo12 said:


> I have a feeling they might do a big mass invite, maybe 150 people, to compensate for the missing time without invites. I hope to get invited. 60+5 Eng Technologist.


We can do any kind of speculation but only NSW knows what they are doing. Keeping us waiting in the dark room where we are not able to see any ray of light. God knows what they are up to.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

Zgembo12 said:


> I have a feeling they might do a big mass invite, maybe 150 people, to compensate for the missing time without invites. I hope to get invited. 60+5 Eng Technologist.


meaning the verification might be lesser ?


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> meaning the verification might be lesser ?



Atleast they need to open up before we can assume something.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arbh (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi ,

Can you tell me what are the chances for someone with following points in 189 or NSW (190)?
ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
Age: 25, 
PTE: 10, 
Edu: 15, 
Exp: 15,
EOI Filed: 20 Sep


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

arbh said:


> Hi ,
> 
> Can you tell me what are the chances for someone with following points in 189 or NSW (190)?
> ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
> ...




You stand a chance for 189. No one can predict about 190. For 189 you may have to wait for a couple of rounds.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

Does anyone know what exactly is the situation with 190s. I mean it seems, 190s have probably just stopped. I have had a 190 aaplication for NSW and VIC for months now with 75 points but nothings moving. And for quite some while now. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Mano2709 (Sep 13, 2017)

Hi ,

Can you tell me what are the chances for someone with following points in NSW and VIC (190)?

ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
Age: 30,
PTE: 10, 
Edu: 15, 
Exp: 0,
EOI Filed: 14 Aug 2017


----------



## Mano2709 (Sep 13, 2017)

Hello,

I am waiting from over 6 weeks now. My agent says I should receive state nomination within 4 weeks but not sure how long it is going to take with just 55+5 points.

Agent is very confident saying that we should receive ITA in another week or so. But the people in this forum are waiting longer than me. And few mentioned that it is almost impossible to get with only 60 points.

I am in a nowhere situation. Please help me, how are NSW and VIC 190's moving now?
Is there a chance to get in few weeks from now?


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

Mano.menam said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am waiting from over 6 weeks now. My agent says I should receive state nomination within 4 weeks but not sure how long it is going to take with just 55+5 points.
> 
> ...


60 seems almost impossible, but I know someone who got an invite for ICT Project Manager at 65. This gentleman had oodles of experience and a fantastic CV with some 8-9 gold standard certifications. What's your occupation code? If it's 2613 or 2611 or Accountant, it's a confirmed No what's your overall experience background like. Your agent either has some extraneous information which is not correlated to how historically invites are sent out, or he is feigning.

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Mano2709 (Sep 13, 2017)

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Mano.menam said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


_________
My code: 261313-Software Engineer
Exp: 6+ in USA 
Points for exp: 0, as I did my graduation in Electronics


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

Today again I gave a call to the NSW migration website and was informed that that it will updated in a few weeks. I dont know how many weeks...


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

basheer011991 said:


> Today again I gave a call to the NSW migration website and was informed that that it will updated in a few weeks. I dont know how many weeks...


Guys. quit pestering NSW, it won't make things move any quicker


----------



## magnet_larry (Jul 4, 2017)

basheer011991 said:


> Today again I gave a call to the NSW migration website and was informed that that it will updated in a few weeks. I dont know how many weeks...


Even though they may change their minds and then push it back, it is still good to know that they are about to do it. Thank you. Best wishes to us all :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

basheer011991 said:


> Today again I gave a call to the NSW migration website and was informed that that it will updated in a few weeks. I dont know how many weeks...


Few weeks, wow so helpful lol


----------



## youngjebediah (Sep 21, 2017)

FFacs said:


> Guys. quit pestering NSW, it won't make things move any quicker


Hey there man. I saw your signature and it looks like we have the same occupation and points (65+5, also have 20 points in PTE). It's a little uplifting to see you got your EOI invite so quickly. Hopefully the same thing happens this year, as I recently submitted mine about 2 weeks ago. I'll be grateful if you could share any tips. Cheers!


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Guys, what are chances to get nsw ss with 60+5 points, occupation (civil engineer). EOI submitted 20th sep 2017.
Thank you

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

Dear Roy2107,

Is it wise to apply for both NSW and VIC. Is there any possibility for them to view all the EOIs that I submitted?
Can you tell me from which state did you get invitation and when?


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

Mano2709 said:


> _________
> My code: 261313-Software Engineer
> Exp: 6+ in USA
> Points for exp: 0, as I did my graduation in Electronics



did u submit RPL, I think if u submit RPL u may get exp points


----------



## Mano2709 (Sep 13, 2017)

dillipreddy said:


> Mano2709 said:
> 
> 
> > _________
> ...


Thank for reply.

I am not sure what RPL is. As per ACS response, no points for my experience as my grad is not from computer science background. 4 years got deducted. 
What is this RPL? How can I claim extra points?


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hi Mates,*

Can anyone confirm that status of NSW call for 190 in current month. Or NSW on halt at moment.

*
Thanks*


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

Tumko toh invitation agaya na...i have seen your post in immitracker


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

stha1232 said:


> Guys, what are chances to get nsw ss with 60+5 points, occupation (civil engineer). EOI submitted 20th sep 2017.
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


No one can predict anything about 190 Subclass invites. You stand a chance however provided NSW starts sending invites which they have not done since June for any one.


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

Mano2709 said:


> Thank for reply.
> 
> 
> I am not sure what RPL is. As per ACS response, no points for my experience as my grad is not from computer science background. 4 years got deducted.
> What is this RPL? How can I claim extra points?


RPL meaning as off i understand is :- If ur education is completely different or only 1 or 2 subjects included in u r present job or the job u want get points for the experience u have or had done previously or doing it present, u need to submit RPL its a format, u can get online...... 
U r graduation is ECE right ?? If done in India u r course has computer subjects too and if u submit an RPL report (search for RPL) regarding the projects u have done in u r job and submit it to ACS u can have exp points....... better consult an agent about wat r the chances of getting exp points if u submit RPL...... my friend has an ECE and he had submited RPL about projects he has done after education and he got exp points and he his code is 263111


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

youngjebediah said:


> Hey there man. I saw your signature and it looks like we have the same occupation and points (65+5, also have 20 points in PTE). It's a little uplifting to see you got your EOI invite so quickly. Hopefully the same thing happens this year, as I recently submitted mine about 2 weeks ago. I'll be grateful if you could share any tips. Cheers!


My tips? Try to forget about the process, enjoy life. It might take a year or two. You don't get many years on the planet; what a shame it would be if you wasted 2 of them worrying about something over which you have little control. 

If you have a good experience score you stand a pretty decent chance, but he question is always "when are they going to invite my skill?" Some skills wait month, some seem to get batches called forward on a fairly regular basis. I'm sure there is a pattern, but it's invisible to the likes of you and me.


----------



## Bhavik S (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi All,

Just wanted to check with applicants who have applied for 190 State Nominated Visa for NSW under skill Recruitment Consultant. Has anyone got any invites?


----------



## NAVK (Aug 25, 2017)

Bhavik S said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to check with applicants who have applied for 190 State Nominated Visa for NSW under skill Recruitment Consultant. Has anyone got any invites?


. 

Hi Bhavik, could u pls help me with skill assessment for recruitment consultant? What all the docs have you submitted and how many years of experience have you shown?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Bhavik S said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just wanted to check with applicants who have applied for 190 State Nominated Visa for NSW under skill Recruitment Consultant. Has anyone got any invites?




Personally have not seen a single one... at least i cant recall


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allennaing (Sep 19, 2017)

Guys! put my EOI at July 14 for a Podiatrist any chance? Or is NSW starting their invite anytime soon? I am a NSW graduate does it help? Please any help would be appreciated.


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

The NSW 190 list is out my friends.. check it out!! impressed no one mention it before me haha! In an e-mail last week they told me they will start invitations as soon as the list is released so cross fingers for everyone!!

NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List) 2017-18


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

jfperez05 said:


> The NSW 190 list is out my friends.. check it out!! impressed no one mention it before me haha! In an e-mail last week they told me they will start invitations as soon as the list is released so cross fingers for everyone!!
> 
> NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List) 2017-18


Hope they invite soon now. Good luck all!


----------



## Bhavik S (Sep 23, 2017)

Yes fingers crossed... All the best guys... It's published as of today


----------



## youngjebediah (Sep 21, 2017)

FFacs said:


> My tips? Try to forget about the process, enjoy life. It might take a year or two. You don't get many years on the planet; what a shame it would be if you wasted 2 of them worrying about something over which you have little control.
> 
> If you have a good experience score you stand a pretty decent chance, but he question is always "when are they going to invite my skill?" Some skills wait month, some seem to get batches called forward on a fairly regular basis. I'm sure there is a pattern, but it's invisible to the likes of you and me.


This is great advice. Thanks!

Since the list is out, good luck to all!


----------



## rmsundaram4 (Oct 13, 2016)

Is it true on the recent post about NSW list release.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

rmsundaram4 said:


> Is it true on the recent post about NSW list release.


Any doubts? Check here officially.


----------



## Timmigration (Sep 1, 2017)

Hey fellas!

I have applied for 190 Vic already. Will it be ok if I submit a new EOI for NSW simultaneously? Will there be a problem in future?


----------



## Suzumiya (Sep 10, 2017)

NSW released their Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List) 2017-18. 
Hopefully they'll start inviting soon...


----------



## magnet_larry (Jul 4, 2017)

jfperez05 said:


> The NSW 190 list is out my friends.. check it out!! impressed no one mention it before me haha! In an e-mail last week they told me they will start invitations as soon as the list is released so cross fingers for everyone!!
> 
> NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List) 2017-18


Thank you.  Good Luck Everyone ~ :fingerscrossed:


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Good luck to all !!!


----------



## sriram9621 (Apr 22, 2017)

Is there any particular date they will send invitation or no pattern...


----------



## AJKuwait (Aug 8, 2017)

Announcement - NSW Skilled nominated migration (190) program 2017-18
The NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List has been updated.
In the 2017-18 financial year we will continue to select and invite top ranking candidates in occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List).
We will select and invite candidates on an ongoing basis throughout the financial year. There are no key dates involved in this process.
The 190 visa priority skilled list can be found here: http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__da...-Priority-Skilled-Occupation-List-2017-18.pdf
The 489 visa NSW Regional skilled occupation list can be found here: http://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__data/assets/pdf_file/0009/66879/NSW-489-list.pdf


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

My code is not on this list. I have applied on Stream 2. Don’t know if I will get an invite since my code in not on the priority list


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

> In the 2017-18 financial year we will continue to select and invite top ranking candidates in occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List).


What is considered top ranking, is it based on occupation? would they invite 60+5 points candidates? Or are they going to clear high scoring individuals first?

Good luck :couch2:opcorn:


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Zgembo12 said:


> What is considered top ranking, is it based on occupation? would they invite 60+5 points candidates? Or are they going to clear high scoring individuals first?
> 
> Good luck :couch2:opcorn:


Here's how they rank (from their site):




> The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:
> 
> 
> Occupation
> ...


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

FFacs said:


> Here's how they rank (from their site):


Hi. Could you please quote for us where exactly they state they prioritize English score over the experience points? Thanks.


----------



## skharoon (Dec 3, 2015)

Ham Admanedien said:


> Hi. Could you please quote for us where exactly they state they prioritize English score over the experience points? Thanks.


The selection process

The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

Occupation

Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score

English language ability

Skilled employment

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-nominated-migration-190/selecting-applicants





Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

So what about stream 2 invitations... does it still exists.. and also whats the process of stream 2 invitations ? Is it also same as per occupation or jus with higher points gets invitation irrespective of occupation?


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

NSW list of occupations announced.. When will they start sending invites now..??

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

harsm123 said:


> NSW list of occupations announced.. When will they start sending invites now..??


I hope they do a big invite, lets say 150 people, to make up for missing months )

What is your guys opinion on 60+5 applicants?


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

This weekend..?? 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Mano2709 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am waiting from over 6 weeks now. My agent says I should receive state nomination within 4 weeks but not sure how long it is going to take with just 55+5 points.
> 
> ...


To be frank its next to impossible buddy! Been in that situation. Your only chance for now is to ace PTE and score 20 points. Not sure when ull get additional points on your experience tho.

all the best!


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ugandar123 said:


> Dear Roy2107,
> 
> Is it wise to apply for both NSW and VIC. Is there any possibility for them to view all the EOIs that I submitted?
> Can you tell me from which state did you get invitation and when?


What is your code and points breakdown?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Zgembo12 said:


> I hope they do a big invite, lets say 150 people, to make up for missing months )
> 
> What is your guys opinion on 60+5 applicants?


Firstly they clear highest points (80/75) and then they will come a step down and clear the 75/70 pointers. And so on..


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

rmsundaram4 said:


> Is it true on the recent post about NSW list release.


Yes! very much


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Firstly they clear highest points (80/75) and then they will come a step down and clear the 75/70 pointers. And so on..



Do we have 80/75 pointer waiting in queue ? I believe they might have got the call in 189 .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ham Admanedien said:


> Hi. Could you please quote for us where exactly they state they prioritize English score over the experience points? Thanks.




On their web site, it gives a list in priority order. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allennaing (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi, My occupation is Podiatrist, did my degree in Sydney. Currently sitting on 65 points. Experience is less than 1 year. Pte 10 points. What are my chances? Please.


----------



## magnet_larry (Jul 4, 2017)

Instead of using any automation, I have heard that NSW hand picks candidates from the EOI system. Is it true?


----------



## magnet_larry (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi all,

With the new NSW list, if anyone gets invited, please leave us a message. Thank you. Best wishes.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Yes please do this fellow members. And also update immitracker. Thanks. 



magnet_larry said:


> Hi all,
> 
> With the new NSW list, if anyone gets invited, please leave us a message. Thank you. Best wishes.


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

magnet_larry said:


> Hi all,
> 
> With the new NSW list, if anyone gets invited, please leave us a message. Thank you. Best wishes.


NSW has announced it's list ?


----------



## magnet_larry (Jul 4, 2017)

tchinyi said:


> NSW has announced it's list ?


Yes, they did it yesterday.  I will duplicate the link to it below. Best wishes to us all :fingerscrossed:

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visas-and-immigration/nsw-skilled-occupations-list


----------



## Bhavik S (Sep 23, 2017)

I agree plz inform the rest.. 1 query stream 2 also will follow the same process of invite or they will release another list? Any HR Professional in the forum?


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

magnet_larry said:


> Yes, they did it yesterday.  I will duplicate the link to it below. Best wishes to us all :fingerscrossed:
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visas-and-immigration/nsw-skilled-occupations-list


Thanks man ! finally NSW is moving again


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Not yet moving but hope they start inviting soon.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Roy2017 said:


> Do we have 80/75 pointer waiting in queue ? I believe they might have got the call in 189 .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am just giving you an example


----------



## dev.australia (Aug 24, 2017)

Guys... Next date of invitation has been open on 04th Oct.

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-2

All the Best!
Dev


----------



## rmsundaram4 (Oct 13, 2016)

I suppose Oct 4th is only for SC 189.


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

aussiedream87 said:


> I am just giving you an example


75 pointer. Recent 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Foresythe (Jun 6, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Firstly they clear highest points (80/75) and then they will come a step down and clear the 75/70 pointers. And so on..


Your response is logical enough to understand. Does anyone think I have any chance of an Invite with 70(65+5) before March 2018?


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

Hello Experts , 

Need your expert advice on the Invite , 
What are the chances of getting Invite on 60 + 5 SS = 65 Points for(190 SubClass) Points for NSW .? 

261311 Analyst Programmer 
ACS Result +ve: 15/06/2017
Experience: (8 years) : 15 points
Age: 30 points
Education: 15 Points
PTE (Trying to get 65 each): 0 Points so far
EOI Filled on 18th July 2017
EOI 190(NSW) Submitted with 60(+5 SS)65 points.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

Swaraj said:


> Hello Experts ,
> 
> Need your expert advice on the Invite ,
> What are the chances of getting Invite on 60 + 5 SS = 65 Points for(190 SubClass) Points for NSW .?
> ...


Practice hard with PTE. You hold good chance for 189 itself.


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

Guys,
If I`ve received invitation from NSW, would I find the skillselect page updated, or only it would be by email?


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

aussiedream87 said:


> What is your code and points breakdown?


My occupation list and points score -
ICT Developer Programmer - 261312
Age - 25 points
Education - 15 points
Experience - 10 points
PTE Academic (S-69, W-88, R-73, L-80) - 10 points
Total - 60/65 points


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Ham Admanedien said:


> Guys,
> If I`ve received invitation from NSW, would I find the skillselect page updated, or only it would be by email?


Congrats. I take it you mean the invite to apply for nomination? IF so, it's nothing to do with DIBP, you'll receive it by mail only. SKillselect will get updated when they nominate you. Don't click on the link to apply too often, it has a finite life. Can you let the viewers know your profile (skill/points/DoE/etc)?


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

Ham Admanedien said:


> Guys,
> If I`ve received invitation from NSW, would I find the skillselect page updated, or only it would be by email?


Hey Congrats! You are the first one I guess. What ANZSCO ? What points? What experience?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Ham Admanedien said:


> Guys,
> If I`ve received invitation from NSW, would I find the skillselect page updated, or only it would be by email?




You will get an email from NSW with a link where you have to fill the application and submit AUD 300 for nomination processing. Once that is approved you would receive an email again from NSW and also from Skillselect 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteVirtue (Jul 20, 2017)

Guys, as far as I understand it, he did not get an Invitation from NSW, yet...


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

AbsoluteVirtue said:


> Guys, as far as I understand it, he did not get an Invitation from NSW, yet...


I agree, he said if i was to get an invitation would it be in an emial. When i first red it it sounded like he stated that he got the invite. 

The long wait continues.


----------



## shah473 (Jul 10, 2016)

hi i have completed my BECHLOR DEGREE in TELECOMMUNICATION ENGINEERING from Pakistan and master degree in TELECOMM ENGINEERING FROM ENGLAND my master degree is aggregated washington accord .i have little feild experience can you please suggest for which feild shall i write the CDR report.im on sublcass 476 visa in AUS currently.


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

Guys,
Following is my score:

ANZSCO: 261312 (Software Developer)
Experience: 15 points
Age: 30 points
Education: 10 Points
PTE: 10 Points (68-70-65-69)
EOI Submitted (both 189 and 190): 12/09/2017

I have applied for 190 without specifying any particular state as my agent told me it is better to leave state option to "Any", however, I am targeting only VIC and NSW. So does it improve my chances of getting an invite if I specify a particular state?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

They should start soon, i am sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peppe91o (Mar 25, 2017)

How many people in this forum with code 233111?
Thanks guys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

Guys!
Thanks all. I haven`t received the invitation yet, but I was just wondering whether the skillselect would be updated also, and I received the answer from you.
Anyway, may this be a good omen haha
my occupation is civil engineer with 55 points, zero for Ielts, so hanging in the balance..
Good luck for all.


----------



## Nava_babu (Jul 25, 2017)

Swaraj said:


> Hello Experts ,
> 
> Need your expert advice on the Invite ,
> What are the chances of getting Invite on 60 + 5 SS = 65 Points for(190 SubClass) Points for NSW .?
> ...


Hi ,

For State Nominations, definitely you need 7 band in IELTS or equivalent. So chances are very less for you to get nomination. Practice PTE or IELTS seriously.

Thanks,
Babu


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

Nava_babu said:


> Hi ,
> 
> For State Nominations, definitely you need 7 band in IELTS or equivalent. So chances are very less for you to get nomination. Practice PTE or IELTS seriously.
> 
> ...


Do you mean the chances are less for this particular occupation, or generally?
What about civil engineer?
In myimmitracker many cases happened where 55 pointers were invited by NSW last two years with 6 English..


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Ham Admanedien said:


> Guys!
> Thanks all. I haven`t received the invitation yet, but I was just wondering whether the skillselect would be updated also, and I received the answer from you.
> Anyway, may this be a good omen haha
> my occupation is civil engineer with 55 points, zero for Ielts, so hanging in the balance..
> Good luck for all.


Hey bro, Ihave also applied NSW as a civil engineer with 60+5 points. When did you apply to NSW?? Looks like our wait is going to be very long..
Cheers

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tristan Loh (Aug 2, 2017)

stha1232 said:


> Hey bro, Ihave also applied NSW as a civil engineer with 60+5 points. When did you apply to NSW?? Looks like our wait is going to be very long..
> Cheers
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk




Civil engineer, 55+5 also, EOI application on 24 June 17. Fingers crossed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yogesh120889 (Sep 23, 2013)

Is NSW started waiting?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

One client got NSW Invitation to apply for Nomination. 80 points Accountant 12 Sep 2017. 

A new journey starts.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

80+5 is it?
Cheers.


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi anyone know what trends are generally seen for pro-rata occupations? I an BA with 70+5 and am beginning to wonder should I even expect an invite? 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Hi anyone know what trends are generally seen for pro-rata occupations? I an BA with 70+5 and am beginning to wonder should I even expect an invite?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


End of this year.


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

blackrider89 said:


> End of this year.


Ok..for 190? 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ham Admanedien said:


> Do you mean the chances are less for this particular occupation, or generally?
> 
> What about civil engineer?
> 
> In myimmitracker many cases happened where 55 pointers were invited by NSW last two years with 6 English..




It depends in demand, like if sc189 is open to 60 pointers, sc190 SS becomes open to 55+5 pointers... and so on. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

blackrider89 said:


> One client got NSW Invitation to apply for Nomination. 80 points Accountant 12 Sep 2017.
> 
> A new journey starts.




Is it reflecting on immitracker. Unable to locate any.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobbieWill (Jul 27, 2017)

Guys,
I just received the invitation today.
Structural engineer, 60+5 points 2017/8/17


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

RobbieWill said:


> Guys,
> I just received the invitation today.
> Structural engineer, 60+5 points 2017/8/17


Many congrats. Can you please add your case here: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190/


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

Good to know that NSW has started the invites again!


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> One client got NSW Invitation to apply for Nomination. 80 points Accountant 12 Sep 2017.
> 
> A new journey starts.


Congratulations..I hope he/she is accepting it looking at the current scenario..


----------



## Foresythe (Jun 6, 2016)

RobbieWill said:


> Guys,
> I just received the invitation today.
> Structural engineer, 60+5 points 2017/8/17


This is a great news and hope giving. congrats bro. Wish you well in this next phase of the struggle.


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi guys
I have lodged my eoi for 190 NSW on 12/08/2017 so when can I expect invite 60+5 telecom engineer
TIA


----------



## magnet_larry (Jul 4, 2017)

blackrider89 said:


> One client got NSW Invitation to apply for Nomination. 80 points Accountant 12 Sep 2017.
> 
> A new journey starts.


It seems like that NSW had known the madness of the accountants all along and decided to release their list the day before DIBP did. Genius~! They get to invite 80 pointers who normally just ignore any state invitation.


----------



## RobbieWill (Jul 27, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Many congrats. Can you please add your case here: https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190/


Thanks buddy. I am not sure if I will apply for 190 or simply wait for 189 (I will get extra 5 points in a week and based on the trend it is likely that I will receive 189 invite in 2 rounds). 

By the way, I have been in OZ for about a year and, when filling out EOI employment section, I didn't put the this one year in, which means I need to leave this year as unemployed in form 80 to in line with EOI. What explaination will be okay? Will it be a big problem?


----------



## Bhavik S (Sep 23, 2017)

Congratulations to all the Invitees and all the best to rest? Any HR Professionals?


----------



## RobbieWill (Jul 27, 2017)

Foresythe said:


> This is a great news and hope giving. congrats bro. Wish you well in this next phase of the struggle.


Thank you mate.


----------



## jalpesh (Dec 26, 2015)

Just got my invite for NSW
EOI -11-09-2017
Code - 261312
Age -30
Eng -20
Edu -15

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

jalpesh said:


> Just got my invite for NSW
> EOI -11-09-2017
> Code - 261312
> Age -30
> ...


Congrats man!

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oz_man (Mar 10, 2017)

Received invitation to apply for 190 NSW nomination, 261112, 70+5 points


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

Oz_man said:


> Received invitation to apply for 190 NSW nomination, 261112, 70+5 points


Congrats: -) 20 in English ?

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

Oz_man said:


> Received invitation to apply for 190 NSW nomination, 261112, 70+5 points


Oz man..I am also 70+5 - 261111, what's your overall point breakup like..age-30, edu-15, eng-20, exp-5?

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Oz_man (Mar 10, 2017)

jsabarish said:


> Congrats: -) 20 in English ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


Thank youYes, 20 in English, how did you guess!


----------



## Oz_man (Mar 10, 2017)

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Oz man..I am also 70+5 - 261111, what's your overall point breakup like..age-30, edu-15, eng-20, exp-5?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Age -25, edu-15, exp-10, eng-20


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

Oz_man said:


> Thank youYes, 20 in English, how did you guess!


NSW has English as a criteria... I have 65 plus 5.. Let s see... One question- received the invite in your inbox ?

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

RobbieWill said:


> Guys,
> 
> I just received the invitation today.
> 
> Structural engineer, 60+5 points 2017/8/17




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

Congratulations to everyone..!! 
Are you guys getting email of NSW or skillselect update as invited..??

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## Oz_man (Mar 10, 2017)

jsabarish said:


> NSW has English as a criteria... I have 65 plus 5.. Let s see... One question- received the invite in your inbox ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


Yes, received in my inbox, but looks like the invitation form has a bug now, not calculating points for my age!


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

Oz_man said:


> Age -25, edu-15, exp-10, eng-20


Cool..wondering if the experience difference is going to impact..anyway..my DOE is 10th September..yours? 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

Tristan Loh said:


> Civil engineer, 55+5 also, EOI application on 24 June 17. Fingers crossed.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My case :55+5 civil engineer - zero English - eoi 15-8-2017
According to last year trend, most probably to receive invitation , if ever, by March or May for similar cases..


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Radiographer. 65+5. Invited.


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

blackrider89 said:


> Radiographer. 65+5. Invited.


Congrats!


----------



## Foresythe (Jun 6, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> Radiographer. 65+5. Invited.


Wao! Congrats. What is happening, ain't they going to invite any Accountant?


----------



## mehtamohit1812 (Aug 11, 2017)

No invite for 261313 yet?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Congratulations guys! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

So of course and as expected, occupations on the Priority list are now being invited. If anyone from the short lis/stream 2 is invited, please let us know.


----------



## asadkhalid (Apr 18, 2017)

Foresythe said:


> Wao! Congrats. What is happening, ain't they going to invite any Accountant?


I think they did invite. A fellow forum member said one of his clients was invited at 80 points (accountant).

80 pointers will already get an 189. Why would they invite 80 pointers for 190? Does it make sense? State sponsoring individuals who don't really need state sponsorship?


----------



## mehtamohit1812 (Aug 11, 2017)

65+5 points. 20 in Engish. Occupation : 261313. No invites yet.


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Foresythe said:


> Wao! Congrats. What is happening, ain't they going to invite any Accountant?


My client did receive an invite. 80 points. Lodged on 12 Sep 2017.

He should of received an invite for 189 not for the false Accounting EOIs issue.


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> My client did receive an invite. 80 points. Lodged on 12 Sep 2017.
> 
> He should of received an invite for 189 not for the false Accounting EOIs issue.


Is he gonna go for 190? if so please withdraw his 189


----------



## fahadgoogly (Feb 4, 2017)

Received invite from NSW 
EOI -15-07-2017
261312
Points - 65 + 5 (English - 20)


----------



## Ku_ (Jul 6, 2016)

Request to all.. please withdraw your 189 EOI if u receive and accept 190 invite.


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

mehtamohit1812 said:


> No invite for 261313 yet?


Yes no invite till now 

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## rmsundaram4 (Oct 13, 2016)

Congrats to all guys who are all invited and all the best. Praying for the rest.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Ku_ said:


> Request to all.. please withdraw your 189 EOI if u receive and accept 190 invite.


People don't care about such requests brother. I have already tried requesting many times. Nothing happens.


----------



## Oz_man (Mar 10, 2017)

fahadgoogly said:


> Received invite from NSW
> EOI -15-07-2017
> 261312
> Points - 65 + 5 (English - 20)


I just submitted my NSW Nomination, I would like to share my experience so it can be helpful for those who are yet to submit

1) Use Google Chrome as browser, I tried with IE, and it did not even calculate points for my age!, in Chrome it calculate

2) If you tried uploading many documents which are optional, you will not get document size limit exceeded, instead you will get a message as " your link has been expired" Do not panic, just reduce total number of optional documents

3) If you try accessing link multiple times( do not know how many times), the link may be invalidated, also do not forward email to any other id as that may also invalidate your link

4) After quite few times of reducing documents uploaded, finally I was able to get into payment gateway page. Only warning message by website will be" your link has been expired" which is quite frightening though, I almost gave up, but was successful after I reduced total docs from 30 to 17 only.

All the best.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Oz_man said:


> I just submitted my NSW Nomination, I would like to share my experience so it can be helpful for those who are yet to submit
> 
> 1) Use Google Chrome as browser, I tried with IE, and it did not even calculate points for my age!, in Chrome it calculate
> 
> ...


Hey thanks buddy for this. This will indeed be helpful.


----------



## rmsundaram4 (Oct 13, 2016)

Guys, can we behold on NSW demand list with numbers and it's respective status. Also the invitees details with anzscode through imm tracker?


----------



## Foresythe (Jun 6, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> People don't care about such requests brother. I have already tried requesting many times. Nothing happens.


I had thought that the system automatically closes the EOI on for 189 once a 190 invite is raised. Pls correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Foresythe said:


> I had thought that the system automatically closes the EOI on for 189 once a 190 invite is raised. Pls correct me if I'm wrong.


Only if you have opted for both visas i.e. 189 and 190 in the same EOI. But here many people have different EOIs for each one.


----------



## Foresythe (Jun 6, 2016)

Oz_man said:


> I just submitted my NSW Nomination, I would like to share my experience so it can be helpful for those who are yet to submit
> 
> 1) Use Google Chrome as browser, I tried with IE, and it did not even calculate points for my age!, in Chrome it calculate
> 
> ...


This piece is priceless, many thanks for this. Wishing you the best.


----------



## awalkin (Jul 23, 2017)

Foresythe said:


> I had thought that the system automatically closes the EOI on for 189 once a 190 invite is raised. Pls correct me if I'm wrong.


That is not true. 189 stays alive until the 190 invite is accepted and under process.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rmsundaram4 said:


> Guys, can we behold on NSW demand list with numbers and it's respective status. Also the invitees details with anzscode through imm tracker?


You can custom filter, and sort, and then save your default view.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

How to save the view


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumitsagar said:


> How to save the view


you need to be registered mate, there is a button above the table "save the view"


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks for the information. I got a user ID there. But wasn't ever inquisitive to learn the features.


----------



## minivini30 (Sep 27, 2017)

*Received NSW invite for 190 visa*

*Received NSW invite today
*

*ANZSCO Code: 351111 - Baker*
Age: 30 Points
PTE: 10 Points - 07 Apr 2017
Education: 15 Points
Work Experience: 10 Points
Skill Assessment Successful: 27 Jun 2017
EOI Lodged : 06 Jul 2017 
NSW Invitation Received (65+5=70Points): 27 Sept 2017
VISA Lodged: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

minivini30 said:


> *Received NSW invite today
> *
> 
> *ANZSCO Code: 351111 - Baker*
> ...


Congratulations


----------



## arijitchaudhuri.bit (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi ,
Can you tell me what are the chances for someone with following points in 189 or NSW (190)?

ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
Age: 25 (35 years), 
PTE: 10, 
Edu: 15 (B.Tech - IT), 
Exp: 15 (8+ years as per ACS assessment),
EOI DOE: 24th July, 2017
SC-189=65 points
SC-190(NSW)=65+5=70 points


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

Has anyone got 190 invite for 233914.


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

*Invitation for nomination*

Hi guyz,

Quick query. Once we receive invitation to apply for state nomination [ NSW ] , how many days does it take for NSW to approve and give invitation for visa??

Thanks
Appreciate any help!
Good Luck to all.


----------



## Zgembo12 (Sep 13, 2016)

are the invites just through email? or do they also appear on the skill select page? maybe we are missing the invite as it goes to junk mail?


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hello everyone, today I receive invitation to apply for nsw state nomination. My question is, can I update my eoi without any changes to points claim before submitting application for nomination?? I have mistakenly input pte writing score in speaking section and vice versa so I want to correct it. Can I do that?? Will it hamper my application??

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

arijitchaudhuri.bit said:


> Hi ,
> Can you tell me what are the chances for someone with following points in 189 or NSW (190)?
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
> ...


you will get it, maybe Jan or even sooner and NSW also started inviting so :fingerscrossed:


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

stha1232 said:


> Hello everyone, today I receive invitation to apply for nsw state nomination. My question is, can I update my eoi without any changes to points claim before submitting application for nomination?? I have mistakenly input pte writing score in speaking section and vice versa so I want to correct it. Can I do that?? Will it hamper my application??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Unless there is a change of points in ur update, it will not cause any problem.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gee91 said:


> Hi guyz,
> 
> Quick query. Once we receive invitation to apply for state nomination [ NSW ] , how many days does it take for NSW to approve and give invitation for visa??
> 
> ...


Officially it can take up to 12 weeks. 

However, 99% cases get approved within 4-8 weeks. On average 6 weeks.


----------



## alexmc17 (May 31, 2016)

Hi ,
Can you please tell me what are the chances for someone with following points in 189 or NSW (190)?

ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
Age: 30 (29 years), 
PTE: 20, 
Edu: 15 (B.Tech - IT), 
Exp: 5,

SC-189=70 points
SC-190(NSW)=70+5=75 points

Many thanks in advance.


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

alexmc17 said:


> Hi ,
> Can you please tell me what are the chances for someone with following points in 189 or NSW (190)?
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
> ...


What is your DOE and why 190? I believe you can get 189 invitation any time very soon.

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi I have lodged my EOI today for 190 nsw in 233914 with 65+5 points.

Has anyone in thia forum received invitation in 233914 occupation if so please share your DOE and points.

Thanks


----------



## alexmc17 (May 31, 2016)

Well my DOE is 26th September 2017. That is what I am trying to know shall I go for 190? If not then why not?

Thanks


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

alexmc17 said:


> Hi ,
> Can you please tell me what are the chances for someone with following points in 189 or NSW (190)?
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
> ...


Yesterday someone reportrd for 261312 for 65 plus 5. So you should get it soon

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## alexmc17 (May 31, 2016)

jsabarish said:


> Yesterday someone reportrd for 261312 for 65 plus 5. So you should get it soon
> 
> Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk



Thank you much, was it for 189 or 190, the one you just mentioned?

Thanks again


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

alexmc17 said:


> Thank you much, was it for 189 or 190, the one you just mentioned?
> 
> Thanks again


190. 189 will not have such odd dates as they are invited only during the biweekly rounds. 190 rounds are not disclosed.

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

alexmc17 said:


> Well my DOE is 26th September 2017. That is what I am trying to know shall I go for 190? If not then why not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

alexmc17 said:


> Well my DOE is 26th September 2017. That is what I am trying to know shall I go for 190? If not then why not?
> 
> Thanks


why not ? no harm trying for sc190 
get it and get in to Australia first


----------



## alexmc17 (May 31, 2016)

tchinyi said:


> why not ? no harm trying for sc190
> get it and get in to Australia first


Hahaha..... thank you for the motivation. I will apply for 190 too.


----------



## alexmc17 (May 31, 2016)

Abdul jameel said:


> alexmc17 said:
> 
> 
> > Well my DOE is 26th September 2017. That is what I am trying to know shall I go for 190? If not then why not?
> ...


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

alexmc17 said:


> Hi ,
> Can you please tell me what are the chances for someone with following points in 189 or NSW (190)?
> 
> ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer
> ...


261313 has already moved to 65, so any new EOIs more than that will get wild card entry in the next round. Don't worry, you will get invite next round, i.e. 4th Oct. Start prepping docs for submission.. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## awalkin (Jul 23, 2017)

gee91 said:


> Hi guyz,
> 
> Quick query. Once we receive invitation to apply for state nomination [ NSW ] , how many days does it take for NSW to approve and give invitation for visa??
> 
> ...


you got 14 days to apply for state nomination and submit documentation, after which within a month you should get the invitation for visa.


----------



## tue2017 (Sep 9, 2017)

stha1232 said:


> Hello everyone, today I receive invitation to apply for nsw state nomination. My question is, can I update my eoi without any changes to points claim before submitting application for nomination?? I have mistakenly input pte writing score in speaking section and vice versa so I want to correct it. Can I do that?? Will it hamper my application??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Hey Congrats, Can you please share your score and against what occupation you got the invite?

Cheers


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

stha1232 said:


> Hello everyone, today I receive invitation to apply for nsw state nomination. My question is, can I update my eoi without any changes to points claim before submitting application for nomination?? I have mistakenly input pte writing score in speaking section and vice versa so I want to correct it. Can I do that?? Will it hamper my application??
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk




I believe once you get an invite, your EOI gets frozen. You might not be able to change anything. But I would let others clarify this fact.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Officially it can take up to 12 weeks.
> 
> However, 99% cases get approved within 4-8 weeks. On average 6 weeks.



Alright! Has there been cases where NSW doesnt approve the application??


----------



## BiomedicalEngineerSL (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Are people with 10 points for English getting invited?

And guys what are my chances of getting invited?

233913 -Biomedical Engineer 
IELTS – 07/10/2016 ( L-7.5, R-9, W-7, S-7.5)
EA applied - 13/02/16
EA + Outcome 04/08/2016
Spouse SA lodged - 16/05/17 (ACS)
Spouse SA +Outcome - 24/05/17
EOI Lodged – 12/08/2017 (65/189,70/190NSW) 


( Age -30/ Qual-15 / English-10/partner points-5/Work Experience -5)


----------



## shamzz01 (Aug 29, 2017)

Hi Experts,

Any chances of getting invite for 263111 code having 65+5 points with 10 in English. Approximately how much time it will take to get pre-invite with this numbers?

Regards,
Sumit Singh


----------



## NP1980 (Mar 12, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I agree, that what they kept last year and most of the year before.
> 
> Honestly, I dont think this year will be much different, the matter of fact is - required points score continue to increase, it can be seen with ICT BA (60 were invited in 2016 for a bit) or 26131* - 60 were sort of moving back then... now its solid 70 and 65 respectively.
> 
> ...


Hello ,

I am yet to submit EOI for SS NSW. I am targeting ICT Business Analyst at score of 70 (65+5). 

Do i have any chance to get call before end of this year from NSW or Vic?

I guess 189 for Business Analyst at 65 will be too tough to get.

Kindly comment from your experience about my chances in 189 and 190.

Thanks !
NN


----------



## NP1980 (Mar 12, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I agree, that what they kept last year and most of the year before.
> 
> Honestly, I dont think this year will be much different, the matter of fact is - required points score continue to increase, it can be seen with ICT BA (60 were invited in 2016 for a bit) or 26131* - 60 were sort of moving back then... now its solid 70 and 65 respectively.
> 
> ...


Dear Member,

I have 65 points for 189 and 70 points(65+5) for SS 190. I am yet to submit EOI for ICT BA.

Please let me know what are my chances to get NSW SS invite before end of this year or early next year , considering the fact that i will submit EOI with in Oct 1st week 2017.

Regards,
NN


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

NP1980 said:


> Hello ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I say yes. 65+5 is a decent score. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi friends,
I need an urgent assistance. I have got invite on 20th sept and am planning to apply fr visa by tomorrow..I have few queries::

1. My wife would be accompanying me but i am not claiming her points ,so what all documents do i need to submit for her?

2. My wife has done distance education from mumbai university and has just completed S.Y.BCOM, but we have got a letter from university for her stating she completed SYBCOM in year and medium of language was english. Will she still hv to give IELTS/PTE?

3. My wife has also got US visa rejection in 2012 due to interview not cleared for visit visa ,will this impact our application?

Please provide ur suggestion.
212 / 212


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi friends,
I need an urgent assistance. I have got invite on 20th sept and am planning to apply fr visa by tomorrow..I have few queries::

1. My wife would be accompanying me but i am not claiming her points ,so what all documents do i need to submit for her?

2. My wife has done distance education from mumbai university and has just completed S.Y.BCOM, but we have got a letter from university for her stating she completed SYBCOM in year and medium of language was english. Will she still hv to give IELTS/PTE?

3. My wife has also got US visa rejection in 2012 due to interview not cleared for visit visa ,will this impact our application?

Please provide ur suggestion.


----------



## dillipreddy (Feb 9, 2017)

Salimmanj said:


> Hi friends,
> I need an urgent assistance. I have got invite on 20th sept and am planning to apply fr visa by tomorrow..I have few queries::
> 
> 1. My wife would be accompanying me but i am not claiming her points ,so what all documents do i need to submit for her?
> ...


1. Marriage Certificate . proof of English it can be a letter from the University stating she has had her education in English, PCC, Medicals.

2. Proof of education done in English
3.US visa rejection has nothin to do with it. I got a europe tourist visa rejected 3 years back, and last month i had US tourist visa accepted. So no problem


----------



## Salimmanj (Apr 15, 2017)

dillipreddy said:


> Salimmanj said:
> 
> 
> > Hi friends,
> ...



Thank you very much


----------



## imriz (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi friends,
Could you please provide your opinion on the possibility of getting the 190 NSW invitation in my case?
Job code - software engineer (261313)
Points for 189 = 60
Points for 190 = 65
EOI effect date - 12th of May 2017
My points breakdown is as follows,

Age - 30
Level of educational qualification attained- 15
Years of experience in a Nominated Occupation- 10
Partner Skills - 5
State/Territory Nomination(NSW) - 5


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

imriz said:


> Hi friends,
> Could you please provide your opinion on the possibility of getting the 190 NSW invitation in my case?
> Job code - software engineer (261313)
> Points for 189 = 60
> ...


English plays important role in order to get invited. Kindly look into it and get those 10 points which will assure u an invite on 189.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gee91 said:


> Alright! Has there been cases where NSW doesnt approve the application??


in the past 3 years i have not seen a single case. However, it does not mean no one got refused - maybe I dont know.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Salimmanj said:


> Hi friends,
> I need an urgent assistance. I have got invite on 20th sept and am planning to apply fr visa by tomorrow..I have few queries::
> 
> 1. My wife would be accompanying me but i am not claiming her points ,so what all documents do i need to submit for her?
> ...



1. Birth certificate, marriage certificate, education certificates, CV, passport, evidence of English language... hm.. i think that's all what i supplied. 

2. I am not too sure on that to be honest. 

3. Declare when asked, it should not have impact. I had visa refusals too and got my grant.


----------



## imriz (Jul 24, 2017)

aussiedream87 said:


> English plays important role in order to get invited. Kindly look into it and get those 10 points which will assure u an invite on 189.


In the NSW selection process they have not mentioned as we should get 7 band for English in each module as in VIC. I sent a mail to NSW to clarify English language ability with following question "Is the selection based on the overall score of English test or based on the score of each of the four test components (whether the English is Competent, Proficient or Superior)?"

The reply was 
"the overall English test result"

I have overall score of 7.5

Could you please let me know whether they have mentioned anywhere that we need to have at least 7 band for each module in English?


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

imriz said:


> In the NSW selection process they have not mentioned as we should get 7 band for English in each module as in VIC. I sent a mail to NSW to clarify English language ability with following question "Is the selection based on the overall score of English test or based on the score of each of the four test components (whether the English is Competent, Proficient or Superior)?"
> 
> The reply was
> "the overall English test result"
> ...


I think the guy there was just LTP. Overall score should not matter.


----------



## BiomedicalEngineerSL (Dec 13, 2016)

That is to be eligible to apply for NSW However in order to receive an invite it it better to have at least 10 points for English because they give priority to people with better English Score given that Occupation and DIBP points are same.




imriz said:


> In the NSW selection process they have not mentioned as we should get 7 band for English in each module as in VIC. I sent a mail to NSW to clarify English language ability with following question "Is the selection based on the overall score of English test or based on the score of each of the four test components (whether the English is Competent, Proficient or Superior)?"
> 
> The reply was
> "the overall English test result"
> ...


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

No invites today? How come so glum? 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

tue2017 said:


> Hey Congrats, Can you please share your score and against what occupation you got the invite?
> 
> Cheers


Civil engineer, total points 60+5..but its not my time to celebrate because i did mistake while filling eoi and im paying the price..i think iwill withdraw this eoi and lodge new one with correct information..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

Can anyone of the experts tell me what is my chances with NSW SS. And when I should expect an invitation? "approximately"
I have seen 80 pointers who haven't received invitations yet. 
Thanks

My points breakdown is mentioned in my signature.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mrigank_bhushan said:


> No invites today? How come so glum?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


usually NSW invites 1 time a week or in 2 weeks, at least that's the pattern of past 2-3 years.


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

stha1232 said:


> Civil engineer, total points 60+5..but its not my time to celebrate because i did mistake while filling eoi and im paying the price..i think iwill withdraw this eoi and lodge new one with correct information..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Why dont you write back to them, withdrawing EOI seems a drastic step. I think all you did was switch individual scores right? Just drop someone a mail and ask. If you are going through a Mara Agent, explain to them your predicament and ask them to talk to the case officer. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mir0 said:


> Can anyone of the experts tell me what is my chances with NSW SS. And when I should expect an invitation? "approximately"
> I have seen 80 pointers who haven't received invitations yet.
> Thanks
> 
> My points breakdown is mentioned in my signature.


accounting is difficult... a lot of high pointers out there and plenty of applicants... hard to say.


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Why dont you write back to them, withdrawing EOI seems a drastic step. I think all you did was switch individual scores right? Just drop someone a mail and ask. If you are going through a Mara Agent, explain to them your predicament and ask them to talk to the case officer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


Yes exactly, switching of writing and speaking scores happened..if I were writing NSW then where I should mail? Do you have any idea mate?? Is it [email protected]?? Im doing all my process myself, so bit worried at the moment..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Why dont you write back to them, withdrawing EOI seems a drastic step. I think all you did was switch individual scores right? Just drop someone a mail and ask. If you are going through a Mara Agent, explain to them your predicament and ask them to talk to the case officer.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


And its only pre-invite from nsw for applying application for nomination, so i guess there is no CO at the moment..thank you mate..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## target8 (Sep 28, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> accounting is difficult... a lot of high pointers out there and plenty of applicants... hard to say.


Something happened to accountants and other engineering invitations in the last round. It is unbelievable to have more than two hundred people with extremely high points as they should have got the invitation two rounds earlier. Some people say there are fake EOIs which occupied and wasted the invitations. If everything goes to the right way, then I do believe 75+5(ss) would get the invitation.


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

stha1232 said:


> Yes exactly, switching of writing and speaking scores happened..if I were writing NSW then where I should mail? Do you have any idea mate?? Is it [email protected]?? Im doing all my process myself, so bit worried at the moment..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I wish i knew, but that mail address may work. See if you find enquiry mail addresses. If I were you, I would drop the same mail to all different relvant addresses I see on their site, in a situation like this where am not sure who to contact. 

Go and rectify your EOI, and just follow the normal nomination process. It's just a nomination for an invite, and overall I dint think this will have an effect. 

I would hope someone with more experience on this forum would also advise on this, but to me this seems the least of concerns for the Visa person. 

But please don't withdraw your EOI unless you are absolutely convinced of that being the only resort. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## AbsoluteVirtue (Jul 20, 2017)

I can confirm 190 Invitation for 221214 - Internal Auditor with 80 points.


----------



## Raju patel (May 6, 2017)

Somebody pls suggest my chances of getting invited by nsw 65+5 pts, 10 pts of English, anzsco 233511 industrial engineer


----------



## rumzu87 (Jan 17, 2016)

Dear Mates

can anyone tell me that States makes invitation on selection date of Skillselect or they can invite at any time???


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Is it 75+5 or 80 +5


AbsoluteVirtue said:


> I can confirm 190 Invitation for 221214 - Internal Auditor with 80 points.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

States can invite anytime.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

blackrider89 said:


> I think the guy there was just LTP. Overall score should not matter.


It depends on how many points you score of english. Over all u may have 7 band or 7.5 but u need get some points of english which will help you get invited. If you havnte got a chance to see the NSW selection process do have a look - Selecting applicants - Live & Work in New South Wales

*The selection process

The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

Occupation
Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
English language ability
Skilled employment*

Hope this helps


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hey guys.. don't make things confusing and complicated. English language ability is measured based on whatever you are claiming in your EOI and the ranks specified by DIBP which is Competent level - 0 points, Proficient level - 10 points and Superior level - 20 points. Regardless of what your score is, your English score only matters to match your English level for points. That said an IELTS score 7 and IELTS score 7.5 would be the same for points as this is classified as Proficient English level and will carry 10 points. And this score must be on each of the four test components of speaking, writing, listening and reading. They do not look at overall scores.. Simple as that.

More info about your scores and what you need for points can be found below.

If in doubt, just read it; if do not understand it, read it again; if after reading it again you do not understand it, then ask something concise.

How can I prove I have competent English?
How can I prove I have proficient English?
How can I prove I have superior English?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

stha1232 said:


> And its only pre-invite from nsw for applying application for nomination, so i guess there is no CO at the moment..thank you mate..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


you are right. 

One thing to note though, NSW i presume, have their own COs... how do we know that? 

Once a lot of applicants will get invites from NSW and apply on the same day, one would get ITA quicker, while another one may wait longer. We guess it is because of the different workload of different COs. 

Why i am saying this? No need to panic if an applicant with the same date of application would get ITA quicker than you.


----------



## allennaing (Sep 19, 2017)

Guys just wondering about Selection process. Are we in direct competition with all candidates or only candidates within our profession? My other question is certain profession is more prioritised compare to others?


----------



## jmwreck (Jul 12, 2017)

allennaing said:


> Guys just wondering about Selection process. Are we in direct competition with all candidates or only candidates within our profession? My other question is certain profession is more prioritised compare to others?


This is what I thought too.


----------



## ndhankher (Sep 3, 2016)

stha1232 said:


> Yes exactly, switching of writing and speaking scores happened..if I were writing NSW then where I should mail? Do you have any idea mate?? Is it [email protected]?? Im doing all my process myself, so bit worried at the moment..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I don't think switching scores will impact on your EOI date as the points do not change. You should be able to update your eoi with correct scores and it won't impact the first submit date.

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

ndhankher said:


> I don't think switching scores will impact on your EOI date as the points do not change. You should be able to update your eoi with correct scores and it won't impact the first submit date.
> 
> Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


Updating EOI will not affect DOE but it will affect date of submission..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## harshasri42 (Jul 7, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

I have applied EOI On July 8th 2017 for NSW (55+5) - anzsco 261313.
This month another 5 points were added for experience and now my points are 60+5.

Are there any chances for 60+5 at all ? Or is it just waste of time with those points ?

Please suggest.

TIA


----------



## harshasri42 (Jul 7, 2017)

harshasri42 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied EOI On July 8th 2017 for NSW (55+5) - anzsco 261313.
> This month another 5 points were added for experience and now my points are 60+5.
> ...


Sorry it's April 8th that I have applied.


----------



## imriz (Jul 24, 2017)

aussiedream87 said:


> English plays important role in order to get invited. Kindly look into it and get those 10 points which will assure u an invite on 189.





blackrider89 said:


> I think the guy there was just LTP. Overall score should not matter.


I'm not sure what do you mean by LTP. Could you please let me know. Thanks


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

harshasri42 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have applied EOI On July 8th 2017 for NSW (55+5) - anzsco 261313.
> This month another 5 points were added for experience and now my points are 60+5.
> ...


Expecting invites at 60 for pro-rata occupations is now outlandish. 

Go to myimmitracker.com and see the trends yourself. 

Sent from my SM-N910G using Tapatalk


----------



## jfperez079 (Sep 29, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Is it okay to apply for Victoria state nomination if I already included NSW in my EOI as the preferred state? If so, how can I do that, shall I lodge a separate EOI and include Victoria as the preferred state there?

The thing is that I am working for the last 2.5 years with a Victorian company but in their Sydney branch. So I don't know which state will prefer to nominate me.

Can someone give me some advice, please?

Occupation: Mechanical Engineer - 233512 
PTE: L 89 / R 76 / S 90 / W 89 (10 points)
Age: 30 points
Work experience: (10 points)
Education: (15 points)
total points: (65+5)


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Anyone gotten NSW's ITA with 55+ 5 points? In 2335?


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> you are right.
> 
> One thing to note though, NSW i presume, have their own COs... how do we know that?
> 
> ...


hi my question is that like Engineering technologist is on their priority list so will they invite all of the top-ranked candidates? 

what can be a chance for 65 pointers with superior English?


----------



## arijitchaudhuri.bit (Aug 23, 2017)

Somebody please suggest my chances of getting invited by nsw 65+5 pts under ANZSCODE 261313- Software Engineer.

Age 25 points,
B.Tech 15 points,
Exp 15 points,
English 10 points, 
DOE: 24 Jul 2017


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

arijitchaudhuri.bit said:


> Somebody please suggest my chances of getting invited by nsw 65+5 pts under ANZSCODE 261313- Software Engineer.
> 
> Age 25 points,
> B.Tech 15 points,
> ...





You may get invite sooner or later coz u have experience and u fullfill the selection criteria, but its very competitive no one can predict when. 

So just wait for it.

Thanks.


----------



## invincible0312 (Aug 23, 2017)

hello everyone

can u please let me know my chances of getting the invitation from NSW State Sponsorship for ANZSCO Code : 261312 Developer Programmer.

Age :30 points
Qualification : 15 points
PTE-A- 10 points
Aus Experience : 5 points
State Sponsorship (NSW) : 5 points
EOI submitted : 14-Aug-17


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

Guys its simple to analize , 

If you meet the nsw selection criteria you can expect an invite as if its very competitive and lots of application to look into it may get late before you get an invite.

Hope for the best mates.


----------



## vvin (Sep 2, 2017)

Abdul jameel said:


> Guys its simple to analize ,
> 
> If you meet the nsw selection criteria you can expect an invite as if its very competitive and lots of application to look into it may get late before you get an invite.
> 
> Hope for the best mates.


do u have any idea to how many applicants they send invite, i mean there are lot of people with high points as their criteria


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

Sorry mate, its not predictable. Who will get invited or how many of them gets the invitation. It's entirely upon the state decision. 

Although on the NSW website it says 4000 applicants for this fiscal year, its higly unpredictable.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Abdul jameel said:


> Sorry mate, its not predictable. Who will get invited or how many of them gets the invitation. It's entirely upon the state decision.
> 
> Although on the NSW website it says 4000 applicants for this fiscal year, its higly unpredictable.


Can you share the link of NSW site where it's written 4,000 for this current fiscal year? Because I am unable to find. Thanks.


----------



## rodtanjr (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi guys i was invited for nsw 190 total 70 points while waiting for 489 visa grant sponsored by queensland. We already submitted and paid 300 aud. my agent has submitted to nsw nomination right away but i realised i havent filled any documents ( for instance, we submitted bsmq settlement and queensland settlement funds and paid 300 aud. in this instancefor nsw 190,we didnt. My question is, can my previous documents sibmitted to queensland visa 489 can be "RE USED" for nsw visa 190??? Im so worried that my agent has submitted anyhow. Thanks alot guys


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

jfperez079 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is it okay to apply for Victoria state nomination if I already included NSW in my EOI as the preferred state? If so, how can I do that, shall I lodge a separate EOI and include Victoria as the preferred state there?
> 
> ...


I too have the same doubt (For your subquery, we have to submit two EOIs). Is it good to apply both NSW and VIC at a time. Do they know that we have applied more than one EOI.
Will they not consider if they know that we have applied for other state as well?

Occupation: Developer Programmer - 261312
Age: 25 points
Experience: 10 points
Education: 15 points
English: 10 points
Total: 60/65 points


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

rodtanjr said:


> Hi guys i was invited for nsw 190 total 70 points while waiting for 489 visa grant sponsored by queensland. We already submitted and paid 300 aud. my agent has submitted to nsw nomination right away but i realised i havent filled any documents ( for instance, we submitted bsmq settlement and queensland settlement funds and paid 300 aud. in this instancefor nsw 190,we didnt. My question is, can my previous documents sibmitted to queensland visa 489 can be "RE USED" for nsw visa 190??? Im so worried that my agent has submitted anyhow. Thanks alot guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


.



Could please share your occupation code and date of effect so that we could get a general idea. 

Thanks and congrats.


----------



## rodtanjr (Mar 1, 2017)

Abdul jameel said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anzsco 312111 architectural draftsman
Age-30
Edu-15
Exp-10
Eng-10
Plus 5 for 190
Eoi queensland -july 8
Eoi nsw july-4
Invitation nominAtion qld -aug 4
Nomination approved-aug 8
Lodged visa 489 -aug 11
Co contact - aug 28
Medicals police clearance submitted - Sept 14.
Waiting for visa grant 489 qld
Nsw nomination invitation sept 27
Submitted nsw - sept 27 (paid 300 but i didnt filled any nsw form and settlement funds)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

rodtanjr said:


> Anzsco 312111 architectural draftsman
> Age-30
> Edu-15
> Exp-10
> ...


Looks like you have already applied to DIBP for the 489 visa. I am not sure but I do not think you can have two open applications under DIBP at the same time. 

My only guess is you may need to either withdraw your 489 visa and apply for the 190 under NSW nomination once you get invited to apply. I do not quite understand why you paid $300 for the NSW nomination application, but did not submit any documents/forms? How did you do that? Your MA may be able to assist you better on this.


----------



## Jamal2017 (Sep 18, 2017)

Hello guys, i just wanted to have your feedback on my case and your views on where do i stand in securing an invite from NSW for Internal Auditor.

i currently am on 70+5 (state nomination)

your views and advice's are much appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## rodtanjr (Mar 1, 2017)

jfperez05 said:


> Looks like you have already applied to DIBP for the 489 visa. I am not sure but I do not think you can have two open applications under DIBP at the same time.
> 
> 
> 
> My only guess is you may need to either withdraw your 489 visa and apply for the 190 under NSW nomination once you get invited to apply. I do not quite understand why you paid $300 for the NSW nomination application, but did not submit any documents/forms? How did you do that? Your MA may be able to assist you better on this.



I emailed him about this already and havent come back to me since. Made me worry so i decided to seek your opinion guys. Yes we re looking into withdrawing if time comes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi mates, 

Did anyone received invitation from NSW based as Telecommunications Engineer. Please appraise as I am seeking too. 

*Thanks*


----------



## NSWbound (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi I would like to know any information if when I will get invited? Here are my details. 

Architectural Draftsperson
Total Points is 75+5 =80points

EOI submitted: September 24,2017


----------



## DrSylvie (Aug 12, 2017)

ugandar123 said:


> I too have the same doubt (For your subquery, we have to submit two EOIs). Is it good to apply both NSW and VIC at a time. Do they know that we have applied more than one EOI.
> Will they not consider if they know that we have applied for other state as well?
> 
> Occupation: Developer Programmer - 261312
> ...


As per the law, yes you can apply for multiple states EOI. And also, all the states can view which states you have applied to. But as per my knowledge from this forum, Its better to apply first for the state you have keen interest and wait and then if you dont get invitation, go for second preference. Because state sponsorship is all about commitment to state. Seniors, Please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Andy6691 (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi guys,
I have launched my 190 nsw eoi on 29 September 17 for electronics engineer with 65 points, when can I expect the invite. Please advise, thanks a lot in advance


----------



## shankars27 (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Anyone from 233512 Mechanical Engineer got NSW invite? My DOE is 23rd August with 65 points (70 for SS). Anyone suggest my chances of getting NSW invite..


----------



## Monzer (Oct 2, 2017)

Industrial, mechanical, and production engineers? have to compete under 2335 anzsco group for 189, would it be the same for nsw or nsw looks at the individual 6 digit code.

My case as follows:
Anzsco: 233513 (production or plant engineer) prorata.
Points: 70 = 65 + 5 (for NSW 190 with 10 points for english)
DOE: 07/09/2017

Am I competing 233513s or all 2335s and what is the likelyhood of being invited by NSW, and in what time frame? 

Thanks


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Hi guys

I need some help, my consultant has added 2 EOIs in skillselect one for 189 and 190 in NSW in Jan 2017 with 65 and 70 points resp. And then one for Victoria in July 2017 with 70 points. My ACS counted experience post oct 2009 as the ACS letter says, however today I received a notification in my Victoria EOI that my points have changed to 75 and new DOE but not for 189.what could be the reason?


----------



## target8 (Sep 28, 2017)

*75 accountant*

Hi guys,

I have 75+ 5(ss) points for accountant. i would like to know when I could be invited.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

has NSW fallen asleep again or what??!!


----------



## Raju patel (May 6, 2017)

What is the difference between eoi date of effect and date of last submission, on what basis dibp gives an invitation? Pls clarify


----------



## Raju patel (May 6, 2017)

You are competing with 233513 only as the state sees each occupation as individual one


----------



## Monzer (Oct 2, 2017)

Thanks, this is good news because I think the 2335 group is prorated because of the excess of mechanical engineers. I hope this may improve the chances for 233511/13...


----------



## Raju patel (May 6, 2017)

Monzer said:


> Thanks, this is good news because I think the 2335 group is prorated because of the excess of mechanical engineers. I hope this may improve the chances for 233511/13...


I mean once they start giving invitations to anzsco 233513 u have got a fair chance with total 70 pts as it is the maximum one would apply for nsw, rest they are already providing invitation for subclass 189 at 65 points, all the best


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

target8 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have 75+ 5(ss) points for accountant. i would like to know when I could be invited.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


You will have your answer after the next 189 invite... If the issues are fixed, then immediately.... Else when your luck shines


----------



## ragu4you (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi All,
All the very best to all!!
This is my first post.I have filed my EOI to NSW and Victoria on September 28th 2017.
Analyst Programmer - ANZSCO 261311.
I have got 60 +5 for 190 visa.
I could see a very few applicants for Analyst Programmer,In this scenario will the process gets delayed or a boon?

So will this delay my invite?


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

How do you know that only few applicants have applied for AP. Is it possible to see the count on each code?


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

Dr.Sylvie, thanks for your response. Ragu4you - As Sylvie mentioned, each state expects the commitment to their state. If we apply for multiple states, then there might be a possible delay in response.


----------



## imriz (Jul 24, 2017)

Hey Anyone got invitation under software engineer category - 261313 ? Please let me know if you know anyone who got invited under 261313.


----------



## alexmc17 (May 31, 2016)

Darshana said:


> You will have your answer after the next 189 invite... If the issues are fixed, then immediately.... Else when your luck shines


Hi,

What issues are we talking about, something technical for the 189 round draw?

Thanks,
J


----------



## alexmc17 (May 31, 2016)

Hi,

Do we know when are the next rounds for 189 and 190(NSW) visa?

Thanks,
M


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

alexmc17 said:


> Darshana said:
> 
> 
> > You will have your answer after the next 189 invite... If the issues are fixed, then immediately.... Else when your luck shines
> ...


Majorly for accountants... Not sure if it's there in any other occupation... But there are too many fake EOI's and double invitations in the system that genuine candidates are not being invited


----------



## Monzer (Oct 2, 2017)

alexmc17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we know when are the next rounds for 189 and 190(NSW) visa?
> 
> ...


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

alexmc17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do we know when are the next rounds for 189 and 190(NSW) visa?
> 
> ...


190 doesn't have a fixed date... Last year it was mostly on the Friday or Monday following the 189 invite - just an observation, not a mandate
189 is coming tonight... Except for accountants, since it's been suspended for the time being (to sort the ongoing issues)


----------



## Drsumitbansal (Oct 3, 2017)

Hi Friends, 

I have submitted my EOI as recruitment consultant (ANZSCO 223112). My total points are 70+5, submitted my EOI in Aug'17. kindly guide and share your views on chances of getting a go ahead as i am unable to see many friends who have applied under this category.


----------



## arijitchaudhuri.bit (Aug 23, 2017)

I hope those people who got invite for SC189, will be withdrawing their EOI for SC190.


----------



## Ramansaini (Oct 3, 2017)

Why don't you apply for Victoria with 65 points


----------



## Ramansaini (Oct 3, 2017)

Help guys , any chance with 60+5 in mechanical engineering for NSW nomination?


----------



## ragu4you (Aug 22, 2017)

ugandar123 said:


> How do you know that only few applicants have applied for AP. Is it possible to see the count on each code?


Hi I came to know from my consultant.Might be true but not authenticated info.


----------



## ragu4you (Aug 22, 2017)

ugandar123 said:


> How do you know that only few applicants have applied for AP. Is it possible to see the count on each code?


Got to know from my consultant.Might be true but not authenticated info...


----------



## ragu4you (Aug 22, 2017)

ugandar123 said:


> Dr.Sylvie, thanks for your response. Ragu4you - As Sylvie mentioned, each state expects the commitment to their state. If we apply for multiple states, then there might be a possible delay in response.



Thanks for the info.But the EOI is submitted separately with 2 different Expression Of Interest Application No!!
lets keep our fingers crossed..
Has anyone got the invite by this month?


----------



## libinparameswar (Feb 6, 2017)

Hello, I got visa invite for subclass 189 category under software engineer 261313. I have claimed 65 points in EOI. But as per the ACS assessment result, I'm eligible for 60 points only. Now I'm in confused state, even if I apply for Visa, what are the possibilities? Will they reject? Or halt the application? 

Please suggest some advice which I can do.

Thanks,
Libin


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

libinparameswar said:


> Hello, I got visa invite for subclass 189 category under software engineer 261313. I have claimed 65 points in EOI. But as per the ACS assessment result, I'm eligible for 60 points only. Now I'm in confused state, even if I apply for Visa, what are the possibilities? Will they reject? Or halt the application?
> 
> Please suggest some advice which I can do.
> 
> ...


My suggestion is do not to apply for the visa and reject the invitation, otherwise they will refuse your visa application and you will loose money. Then submit a new EOI claiming correct points. You just missed an opportunity for not doing things right first. Nothing else.


----------



## NSWbound (Oct 2, 2017)

For 190 Visa
Date of EOI: September 24,2017
Occupation: Architectural Draftsperson
Points: 75+5(SS) = 80 points

When can I expect an invite? Thank you guys in advance.


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

NSWbound said:


> For 190 Visa
> Date of EOI: September 24,2017
> Occupation: Architectural Draftsperson
> Points: 75+5(SS) = 80 points
> ...


Either 6 , 9 or 13 October, I believe.


----------



## Nava_babu (Jul 25, 2017)

libinparameswar said:


> Hello, I got visa invite for subclass 189 category under software engineer 261313. I have claimed 65 points in EOI. But as per the ACS assessment result, I'm eligible for 60 points only. Now I'm in confused state, even if I apply for Visa, what are the possibilities? Will they reject? Or halt the application?
> 
> Please suggest some advice which I can do.
> 
> ...


You know very well that you are eligible for 60 points. But still, u claimed 65 points. It's a 100% fraudulent activity. Because of guys like you, invites getting delayed for eligible people.


----------



## immigrantdxb (Mar 7, 2017)

*Expecting some Luck!*

Hello Every one!

I would like your kind attention for some advice/support.
I have been in queue for Immigration from July 2016 with low points. 
I am now able to put EOI with 65 in 189 and 70 in NSW under 263111.

Can you guys kindly advice on:

1. Should i go for PTE and try to give multiple attempts till i reach a 20 score to get EOI invite?
2. How much wait time, if my DOE with above score is Sep 11 2017.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Nava_babu said:


> You know very well that you are eligible for 60 points. But still, u claimed 65 points. It's a 100% fraudulent activity. Because of guys like you, invites getting delayed for eligible people.




Your visa application is bound to get rejected when you will submit the supporting for your points claim. You should have been honest in your EOI submission. You would have got the invite may be in the next few rounds but being dishonest is very bad. Greed can never help you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oz_man (Mar 10, 2017)

libinparameswar said:


> Hello, I got visa invite for subclass 189 category under software engineer 261313. I have claimed 65 points in EOI. But as per the ACS assessment result, I'm eligible for 60 points only. Now I'm in confused state, even if I apply for Visa, what are the possibilities? Will they reject? Or halt the application?
> 
> Please suggest some advice which I can do.
> 
> ...


In either case you should not go ahead, reason: You should not submit EOI without getting assessment completed, to claim points, they will see assessment result letter and your DOE.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

libinparameswar said:


> Hello, I got visa invite for subclass 189 category under software engineer 261313. I have claimed 65 points in EOI. But as per the ACS assessment result, I'm eligible for 60 points only. Now I'm in confused state, even if I apply for Visa, what are the possibilities? Will they reject? Or halt the application?
> 
> Please suggest some advice which I can do.
> 
> ...


Oh please... "Confused" my a**. You're nervous because you're trying to defraud the system and you're now worried you might not get away with it. 

You know what happened a couple of weeks back? Some guy onshore was waiting for an invite and missed it by a *whisker*; literally minutes. He has to leave Australia: no application = no bridging visa. Probably there's some person who also decided to beef up their points a bit to see what it's like to get an invite who robbed him of his future in Australia. 

It's up to you whether you apply or not, and in the end no-one here can tell you what will be the opinion of the CO. We can probably guess they won't be impressed, one might even guess that you'd lose your fee and get rejected.


----------



## alexmc17 (May 31, 2016)

Hello All,

Just an update and thanks to everyone. I got an invite to apply for sub class 189 with 70 points for Software Engineer.

Hope everyone gets their application done at the earliest.

Thanks,
M


----------



## Liezelduv123! (Oct 3, 2017)

Ham Admanedien said:


> Either 6 , 9 or 13 October, I believe.


Does NSW invite on specific dates? I know its not linked to the 189 rounds.


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

Guys below is my profile:

ANZSCO: 261312 Age: 25 Edu: 15 Exp: 15 Eng: 10
ACS applied: 01/04/17 
PTE-A: R72 L68 S65 W69
EOI filed (189): 13/09/2017 and 190 - 13/09/2017

What are the chances of me getting an invite for 190 from NSW? Has anyone with 10 marks in English received an invite yet?


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

ngoenka said:


> Guys below is my profile:
> 
> ANZSCO: 261312 Age: 25 Edu: 15 Exp: 15 Eng: 10
> ACS applied: 01/04/17
> ...


Not sure for this year, but last year I think 15 points exp and 10 eng got invites. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Araoof (Sep 29, 2017)

*Need Help*

Hello everyone,

MY anzsco code is 233111 (Electrical Engineer)
English 20 points PTE (L=90,S=90,R=82,W=85)
AGE 22 
Experience=0

total points 60 (SC 189)

1) For which states can I apply for 190?..I don't have experience.
2) Can I expect a invite for 190 for NSW..?..If yes then when..?

I have no means to improve my points rather than wait till I turn 25...so please help...
Thanks


----------



## allennaing (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi guys, lodged my EOI back in July with 60 points +5 for state nomination (Podiatrist). English is 10. Any guess of when I might get an invite? I didn't see many Podiatrists that applied in 189.


----------



## NSWbound (Oct 2, 2017)

Hi Guys, I've been reading a lot about applicants with superior english will be invited first before applicants with proficient english only regardless of the points. I would give a scenario and please help me understand if which of the applicants will be invited first:

Applicant A: 
Age 15 I English 20 I Experience 15 I Education 15 I = 65 + 5 (SS) = 70 points

Applicant B:
Age 30 I English 10 I Experience 15 I Education 15 I = 70 + 5 (SS) = 75 points.


----------



## imriz (Jul 24, 2017)

libinparameswar said:


> Hello, I got visa invite for subclass 189 category under software engineer 261313. I have claimed 65 points in EOI. But as per the ACS assessment result, I'm eligible for 60 points only. Now I'm in confused state, even if I apply for Visa, what are the possibilities? Will they reject? Or halt the application?
> 
> Please suggest some advice which I can do.
> 
> ...


Could you Please let me know your points breakdown.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

alexmc17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just an update and thanks to everyone. I got an invite to apply for sub class 189 with 70 points for Software Engineer.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

NSWbound said:


> Hi Guys, I've been reading a lot about applicants with superior english will be invited first before applicants with proficient english only regardless of the points. I would give a scenario and please help me understand if which of the applicants will be invited first:
> 
> Applicant A:
> Age 15 I English 20 I Experience 15 I Education 15 I = 65 + 5 (SS) = 70 points
> ...




B, because other criteria are compared if applicants have the same point.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jalpesh (Dec 26, 2015)

Ilay said:


> B, because other criteria are compared if applicants have the same point.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Right B will be preffered first because its have 75 points

English lang is compared when two people have same points lets say suppose A and B both have same point 65+5 but they will send invite to A as its having 20 points in english

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

NSWbound said:


> Hi Guys, I've been reading a lot about applicants with superior english will be invited first before applicants with proficient english only regardless of the points. I would give a scenario and please help me understand if which of the applicants will be invited first:
> 
> Applicant A:
> Age 15 I English 20 I Experience 15 I Education 15 I = 65 + 5 (SS) = 70 points
> ...




B, because other criteria are compared if applicants have the same point.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Alliswell2018 (Aug 13, 2017)

Hi All, 

Congrats for all those who received invitations and all the best for those waiting.

Any one got invite for ICT Business Analyst with 70 Points ? for NSW?


----------



## Sair.Turb (Oct 4, 2017)

*190 NSW awaiting invite 60+5. Motor Mechanic*

Hello - I am new to this group.

We recently lodged our EOI in September for 190 NSW 60+5 motor mechanic.
We have also lodged a 189 but with 60 points we dont hold out much hope.

I was wondering what the selection process is for the 190, can we expect invites throughout the month or is it just on a certain day or date.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

FFacs said:


> Not sure for this year, but last year I think 15 points exp and 10 eng got invites. Fingers crossed.


FFacs, Instead of mentioning both the English points and PTE score, you can remove the PTE score and mention only the English points. Thus, no one will PM you for advice.
Just a suggestion.


----------



## harshasri42 (Jul 7, 2017)

libinparameswar said:


> Hello, I got visa invite for subclass 189 category under software engineer 261313. I have claimed 65 points in EOI. But as per the ACS assessment result, I'm eligible for 60 points only. Now I'm in confused state, even if I apply for Visa, what are the possibilities? Will they reject? Or halt the application?
> 
> Please suggest some advice which I can do.
> 
> ...


Points break down ? 60+5 or 65+5 ?


----------



## harshasri42 (Jul 7, 2017)

harshasri42 said:


> Points break down ? 60+5 or 65+5 ?


Sorry my bad, thought it was 190 visa.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

ugandar123 said:


> FFacs, Instead of mentioning both the English points and PTE score, you can remove the PTE score and mention only the English points. Thus, no one will PM you for advice.
> Just a suggestion.


It's a good one. Done.


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

Can you expect a NSW Invite with zero exp points? In my case 6 Years got deducted from exp and the application is left with only 6 months of exp. Which are of no use for claiming exp points.

However, the PTE score is perfect 20. Also for the code (ICT BA) 189 invites are being rolled out for 70 points currently and in my case I am claiming 70+5 points from NSW.

Any clarity on the possibility of an invite will be great. Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

silverphoenix said:


> Can you expect a NSW Invite with zero exp points? In my case 6 Years got deducted from exp and the application is left with only 6 months of exp. Which are of no use for claiming exp points.
> 
> However, the PTE score is perfect 20. Also for the code (ICT BA) 189 invites are being rolled out for 70 points currently and in my case I am claiming 70+5 points from NSW.
> 
> ...


Yes... They can invite you with zero experience points. I know of cases where this has happened


----------



## arbh (Apr 15, 2017)

libinparameswar said:


> Hello, I got visa invite for subclass 189 category under software engineer 261313. I have claimed 65 points in EOI. But as per the ACS assessment result, I'm eligible for 60 points only. Now I'm in confused state, even if I apply for Visa, what are the possibilities? Will they reject? Or halt the application?
> 
> Please suggest some advice which I can do.
> 
> ...


When did you submit the EOI


----------



## mehtamohit1812 (Aug 11, 2017)

Any NSW invites today?


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

see how unlucky I am not having my DENTAL TECHNICIAN on nsw sol list Damm it..


----------



## Bin.grewal (Jul 30, 2017)

Hii guys..first post on forum...
AGE-30 points
ENGLISH-20
QUALIFICATION- 15 
CODE- 233914(ENGG TECH.)
DATE OF SUBMISSION(190)- 29/08/2017
DATE OF SUBMISSION(189)- 27/08/2017
TOTAL-65(189),,70(190-NSW)
Eagerly waiting !! ???I know long way to go.............


----------



## Bin.grewal (Jul 30, 2017)

Bin.grewal said:


> Hii guys..first post on forum...
> AGE-30 points
> ENGLISH-20
> QUALIFICATION- 15
> ...


I am still in 2nd sem of Masters of Civil in WSU...I was just wondering is it better to go for 489 as I have my sister in rural NSW, so it won?t be a prob for me or shall I wait for 190 invitation.


----------



## lupilipid (Aug 5, 2016)

Bin.grewal said:


> I am still in 2nd sem of Masters of Civil in WSU...I was just wondering is it better to go for 489 as I have my sister in rural NSW, so it won?t be a prob for me or shall I wait for 190 invitation.


Dude, if you are studying civil engg, you could apply as a civil engineer after you graduate. Civil is not a pro rata occupation, only 60 points should be enough for a 189 invite.


----------



## Bin.grewal (Jul 30, 2017)

lupilipid said:


> Bin.grewal said:
> 
> 
> > I am still in 2nd sem of Masters of Civil in WSU...I was just wondering is it better to go for 489 as I have my sister in rural NSW, so it won?t be a prob for me or shall I wait for 190 invitation.
> ...


Yeah mate, but my PTE is valid till next august, so I thought if I get invite during that period, its well and good...orelse, I will complete masters and then go through Prof. Engr stream.
Right now, I have been given Engg tech. on the basis of bachelors...


----------



## agd (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi,

I have the following points breakdown? May I know what are my chances of getting an invite?

NO: Developer Programmer (261312)
Age: 30
Education: 10
Experience: 0
English: 20
Spouse Points: 5
State Nomination: 5

TIA!


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi mates,

Can anyone guide that after 25 September 2017 did anyone got invitation for 263311 Telecommunications Engineer. 

Thanks 
Asif Rehman


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi everyone, anyone got nsw invitation for electrical engineering profession with 55 points. Please do share with me as well. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy6691 (Aug 12, 2017)

Andy6691 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have launched my 190 nsw eoi on 29 September 17 for electronics engineer with 65 points, when can I expect the invite. Please advise, thanks a lot in advance


Guys could anyone please assist with this question. Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## Atif786 (Aug 14, 2016)

Dear All, i applied to Victoria state on 15 Aug 2017 with 60 +5, IELTS 7 each and exp is 7 years and on Civil Engineer. Till to day i havent recived any info from Victoria. Do you receomend me to apply as Civil Engineer for NSW also? In victoria aplication i mentioned that i didnt applied to any other state at that time. While now i would be applying for NSW, it doesnt mean i am misrepresenting? Further if i apply now, when i can expect the invite based on previous history?

Your sugesstions will be apprecited. Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi everyone, anyone got nsw invitation for electrical engineering profession with 55 points. Please do share with me as well.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk



I can see civil engineer and structural engineer with 65+5...


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I can see civil engineer and structural engineer with 65+5...


Sorry, invitation with 55 or 65?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

uqmraza2 said:


> Sorry, invitation with 55 or 65?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


hm.. it says 65+5 above


----------



## Atif786 (Aug 14, 2016)

Atif786 said:


> Dear All, i applied to Victoria state on 15 Aug 2017 with 60 +5, IELTS 7 each and exp is 7 years and on Civil Engineer. Till to day i havent recived any info from Victoria. Do you receomend me to apply as Civil Engineer for NSW also? In victoria aplication i mentioned that i didnt applied to any other state at that time. While now i would be applying for NSW, it doesnt mean i am misrepresenting? Further if i apply now, when i can expect the invite based on previous history?
> 
> Your sugesstions will be apprecited. Thanks


Can anyone please answer my question? Thanks


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

Guys any invites from NSW this week?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Atif786 said:


> Can anyone please answer my question? Thanks


It should be a problem if you apply under NSW now.


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

Atif786 said:


> Can anyone please answer my question? Thanks


As far as I know, EOI is not an application.


----------



## Sair.Turb (Oct 4, 2017)

I havent seen any yet - I was hoping today would be the day lol


----------



## Monzer (Oct 2, 2017)

Now hope for tomorrow ...


----------



## Sahil050 (Jan 11, 2016)

ricky7 said:


> see how unlucky I am not having my DENTAL TECHNICIAN on nsw sol list Damm it..


Hi Ricky - Can you please help me with the TRA assessment process? does it have similar process to Vetassess?


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Dear mates, 

Did some got invitation SS (NSW) after September 2017.


----------



## Sair.Turb (Oct 4, 2017)

Monzer said:


> Now hope for tomorrow ...



Yep, lets hope tomorrow lol


----------



## musa2017 (Jan 23, 2017)

Dear Expat,
My 189 visa EOI DOE 21st june 2017 with 60 points for Civil Engineer.But so far no invitation and based on the invitation trend and forum experience no hope soon.

I am thinking to submit another EOI for 190.

I have less understanding about state and current trend.

My kind request someone could give some idea or advise like

1.Which state I should submit ?
2.How many state should submit? (prefer individual state)
3.Whice are the states now approving and how long it will take.
4.For EOI submission have to use another e-mail address or can be use same e-mail for 189 EOI.

Wish your kind consideration.Thank you.


----------



## akashvani (Aug 17, 2017)

Guys pls check, as I can see skill select has been updated with only 8 invitations fr nsw again.. means no invitations for current year


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ngoenka said:


> Guys any invites from NSW this week?




Dont think so. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Monzer (Oct 2, 2017)

This is probably the September results, not to forget that the NSW SOL has just been updated few days back on the 25th of September, so I think the number of invitations would significantly shoot up from October onwards... Let's wait and see..


----------



## imriz (Jul 24, 2017)

akashvani said:


> Guys pls check, as I can see skill select has been updated with only 8 invitations fr nsw again.. means no invitations for current year


Could you please share the link.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Monzer said:


> This is probably the September results, not to forget that the NSW SOL has just been updated few days back on the 25th of September, so I think the number of invitations would significantly shoot up from October onwards... Let's wait and see..


they tend to spread the invites equally among the month.. the highest numbers are usually in Oct-March. 

They will in total invite 4k.


----------



## akashvani (Aug 17, 2017)

https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect


----------



## imriz (Jul 24, 2017)

akashvani said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect


Hey I don't see anything as you mentioned in this link. could you please help me to check that.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

imriz said:


> Hey I don't see anything as you mentioned in this link. could you please help me to check that.


Click on Invitations tab and scroll down to find about the results.


----------



## Sair.Turb (Oct 4, 2017)

akashvani said:


> Guys pls check, as I can see skill select has been updated with only 8 invitations fr nsw again.. means no invitations for current year


As far as i can see, that is just the total for Aug 17, and then one showing July '17 to date.

With the release of the new NSW list, im hoping to see the invites start coming out soon. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Monzer (Oct 2, 2017)

I think there is a mistake on the dibp site, the 8 invitations are not of August, there were 41 invitations in August, this is not the first time such mistake happens, they do it often when they update the info then correct it later. However, I do agree that we should expect more activity in the coming weeks...


----------



## akashvani (Aug 17, 2017)

Monzer said:


> I think there is a mistake on the dibp site, the 8 invitations are not of August, there were 41 invitations in August, this is not the first time such mistake happens, they do it often when they update the info then correct it later. However, I do agree that we should expect more activity in the coming weeks...


You are absolutely right.. I *hv* been checking it continuously.. *n* today only they *hv* *ju*s changed the figures not the month showing up there.. let's focus on *d* next rounds *n* hope *fr* the best guys?

*No text-speak please - see Language, here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Much appreciated, if someone help me understand how NSW rank candidates for EOI invitation such as based work experience, English proficiency or points etc???
2. Is there anyone got invitation for professional electrical engineer recently?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Suzumiya (Sep 10, 2017)

Hi All,
When do you think I can expect an ITA? I only have 55+5 points 233211. I'm actually worried that my chances are bleak because I've seen some cases on immitracker where a 55 pointer never receive an invitation at all. TIA


----------



## imriz (Jul 24, 2017)

aussiedream87 said:


> Click on Invitations tab and scroll down to find about the results.


Thanks.


----------



## Monzer (Oct 2, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Much appreciated, if someone help me understand how NSW rank candidates for EOI invitation such as based work experience, English proficiency or points etc???
> 2. Is there anyone got invitation for professional electrical engineer
> ...


----------



## minivini30 (Sep 27, 2017)

*Received invite to lodge 190 visa*

*ANZSCO Code: 351111 - Baker
*
Age: 30 Points
PTE: 10 Points - 07 Apr 2017
Education: 15 Points
Work Experience: 10 Points
Skill Assessment Successful: 27 Jun 2017
NSW EOI Lodged : 06 Jul 2017 
NSW Invitation Received (65+5=70Points): 27 Sept 2017
Invite to lodge 190 visa: 11 Oct 2017
VISA Lodged: (will lodge on 27th Oct as I'm currently not in Australia. Plan to lodge application as an onshore applicant so that I'll be eligible for bridging visa when my visitor visa expires in 3 months)


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

minivini30 said:


> *ANZSCO Code: 351111 - Baker
> *
> Age: 30 Points
> PTE: 10 Points - 07 Apr 2017
> ...


Congratulations: -)

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## Monzer (Oct 2, 2017)

Congrats and thank you for the update, can you tell what time (Sydney time) have you received the email invitation.


----------



## Monzer (Oct 2, 2017)

Also Be careful the NSW invitation expires in 14 days...


----------



## Monzer (Oct 2, 2017)

Oops sorry, I thought u want to Lodge NSW application, yes if u already did and received the invitation from dibp u still have 2 month... Best wishes


----------



## minivini30 (Sep 27, 2017)

Monzer said:


> Congrats and thank you for the update, can you tell what time (Sydney time) have you received the email invitation.


Around 7 AM


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

hi All,

Can somebody tell me what are the chances for me to get NSW or 189 ITA.

EOI Updated with 5 pts for EXP - 10/10/2017.

Many Thanks.


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Monzer said:


> uqmraza2 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


----------



## Monzer (Oct 2, 2017)

Yes, they rank first based on dibp score, then for applicants who have same dibp they prefer those who have better English if English is same they check the work experience and select those with more work experience, then if all above happen to be same for 2 applicants they select the one who's EOI date of effect is earlier...


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

Wondering what my chances for an invite are. I have 65 + 5 points but superior english which seems to be high priority. However, I won't be able to do my ACS assessment till next month, meaning no EOI till probably mid December. I will be left with 0 work experience after this. So from what I've read this should rank me at the bottom of the 65+5 pointers who scored superior english but above everyone with worse english scores in the 65+5 range correct? What are chances for an invite?

I can apply under either Software Engineer or Developer Programmer. Not sure which is better, but I've seen a couple Developer Programmers get accepted lately. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

KasunTharaka said:


> hi All,
> 
> Can somebody tell me what are the chances for me to get NSW or 189 ITA.
> 
> ...


Much appreciated if someone can answr 
I got to knw that, less chances from NSW without 20 in IELTS or 10 in XP.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Much appreciated if someone can answr
> 
> I got to knw that, less chances from NSW without 20 in IELTS or 10 in XP.




Share your Timelines and skillcode.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> KasunTharaka said:
> 
> 
> > hi All,
> ...


Can't see your signature. Can you mention your anzsco code and points for 189


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi is there any one who got invited from NSW with 55 points in 233111 chemical engineer....


----------



## applypr (May 21, 2017)

Hi All,

Can I expect a 189 or 190 nsw this year?

ANZCO - 261313
Points - 65 + 5 
Education - 15
English - 10
Age - 30

Invitation - waiting


----------



## applypr (May 21, 2017)

Hi All,

Can I expect a 189 or 190 nsw this year?

ANZCO - 261313
Points - 65 + 5 
Education - 15
English - 10
Age - 30
DOE - 07 Aug 2017
Invitation - waiting


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

Guys any 190 invites from NSW today? Has been a while that NSW has invited after their 1st round sometime in Oct.


----------



## Monzer (Oct 2, 2017)

ngoenka said:


> Guys any 190 invites from NSW today? Has been a while that NSW has invited after their 1st round sometime in Oct.



So far no one indicated an invitation in October, last I've seen was 27/28 September...if u know someone who received NSW ITA in October please share the information.


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

Monzer said:


> So far no one indicated an invitation in October, last I've seen was 27/28 September...if u know someone who received NSW ITA in October please share the information.


No, I meant to mention the same that NSW last invite was in 27/28 September timeline.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Darshana said:


> Can't see your signature. Can you mention your anzsco code and points for 189


__________________
261313

65 points/65+5 pts - 189/190
EOI date - Aug 27th 2016
EOI changed Date(added 5 pts for XP)- OCT 10 2017
ITA - ???

IELTS -10
Age - 30
Exp - 05
Degree -15
From Partner-05
------------
65 Pts.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Dear Mates, *

Anyone received call for NSW SS after 25th September 2017.

*
Thanks*


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> *Dear Mates, *
> 
> Anyone received call for NSW SS after 25th September 2017.
> 
> ...




You would not get a call instead there would be an email with a link to the application form which stays active for 14 days. I guess no one has received any invites in the last few days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ngoenka said:


> Guys any 190 invites from NSW today? Has been a while that NSW has invited after their 1st round sometime in Oct.


I would expect them to invite next week, they always do once in 2-3 weeks after initial start.


----------



## Mano2709 (Sep 13, 2017)

*Anyone with 55+5 received ITA*


----------



## 79deepak (Aug 31, 2017)

*Deepak*



ghoshsudeep79 said:


> You would not get a call instead there would be an email with a link to the application form which stays active for 14 days. I guess no one has received any invites in the last few days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, I have two queries, 1st what is the possibility of getting NSW sponsorship with 70 points from stream 2.

The number of nominations given by NSW is lowest this year, compare to previous years when NSW used to give the highest number of nominations. In 2016-17 they gave 4,000 nominations but this in two months they gave only 58 nominations only. Anybody have any idea about that.


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

79deepak said:


> Hi, I have two queries, 1st what is the possibility of getting NSW sponsorship with 70 points from stream 2.
> 
> 
> 
> The number of nominations given by NSW is lowest this year, compare to previous years when NSW used to give the highest number of nominations. In 2016-17 they gave 4,000 nominations but this in two months they gave only 58 nominations only. Anybody have any idea about that.




They did one invitation round only. Their SOL was announced couple of weeks back. Those are the main reasons.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sair.Turb (Oct 4, 2017)

Still waiting for the '190 invite' email. No such luck yet.

Good luck to all those that are waiting on NSW!

Anzsco 321211
PTE 20 points
Age 15 points
Education 10 points
Experience 15 points
189 60 and 190 60+5


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

Every state and territory has reduced their migrant intake for this financial year. Lots of changes in immigration intake as well. Look at WA and SA. So many restrictions and their occupation list reduced. My advise is, look for other countries, Canada is open and welcoming immigrants, even the US. If you have the opportunity for independent 189 visa with higher points in Australia, go for it! Other than that, it is exhausting to keep waiting.


----------



## imriz (Jul 24, 2017)

jfperez05 said:


> Every state and territory has reduced their migrant intake for this financial year. Lots of changes in immigration intake as well. Look at WA and SA. So many restrictions and their occupation list reduced. My advise is, look for other countries, Canada is open and welcoming immigrants, even the US. If you have the opportunity for independent 189 visa with higher points in Australia, go for it! Other than that, it is exhausting to keep waiting.


Is there points system for US?


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

jfperez05 said:


> Every state and territory has reduced their migrant intake for this financial year. Lots of changes in immigration intake as well. Look at WA and SA. So many restrictions and their occupation list reduced. My advise is, look for other countries, Canada is open and welcoming immigrants, even the US. If you have the opportunity for independent 189 visa with higher points in Australia, go for it! Other than that, it is exhausting to keep waiting.


:music:


----------



## applypr (May 21, 2017)

Hi All,

I am just thinking loud and alot now a days about whether I will get either 189 or 190 NSW invitation. The chances of getting 189 is less based on current movement which is 10 days every invitation round and cutoff has just reached 08 April 2017. Hence, my hopes are higher for 190 NSW invitation. 

I was going through immitracker and found that last year during this time, NSW was inviting after almost every 189 round (I can be wrong). Most of these invites were after the cut-off date of 189. But this year, they already have a huge backlog of 65 pointers. So, NSW has a bigger pool to choose from. Will it not make sense for NSW to invite people who have applied after July 2017 as I think even if NSW invite applicants who applied in May and June, I hope they will wait for 2 or 3 rounds to get 189 which is a better option.

I hope I am making sense being a newbie.

ANZCO - 261313
Age - 30
Education - 15
Experience - 10
English - 10
EOI 189 - 07 Aug 2017
EOI 190 NSW - 07 Aug 2017


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

imriz said:


> Is there points system for US?


US as the United States? Not yet...


----------



## kaidenMVH (Jan 29, 2016)

no invitation yet for OCtober?


----------



## kaidenMVH (Jan 29, 2016)

ANZSCO : 312111- Architectural Draftsperson 
PTE: 20 Points 
Age: 25 Points
Education: 15 Points
Experience: 15 Points
Vetasses Assessment: Positive
EOI Submitted: 75 Points / 02 Oct 2017 
ITA: ....


----------



## Jayantg1 (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi Guys,
I have to do my acs.Got a query related to job code.Under 190(state sponsorship), there is a job category which is software Engineer(261313) but the same is not available under 189 subclass.I checked on immigration site and they have mentioned 2613(Software and Application Programmer)..So,my question do I have to go for separate assessments for 189 and 190?


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

Jayantg1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have to do my acs.Got a query related to job code.Under 190(state sponsorship), there is a job category which is software Engineer(261313) but the same is not available under 189 subclass.I checked on immigration site and they have mentioned 2613(Software and Application Programmer)..So,my question do I have to go for separate assessments for 189 and 190?




Check again mate...261313 is the most common code  2613 is the overall umbrella under which software engineer, developer programmer etc. reside which are similar type of job functions. You need ACS assessment for only one type of code i.e 261313, 261314 etc. Use the same for state nomination as well( provided it features in state list too) . Rest assured 261313 will be there in every list in . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anshi (Oct 13, 2017)

*regarding eoi under 233512 mechanical engineer*

Hi guys!

Being new in this forum and having less knowledge about NSW invitations, seeking advice regarding my NSW 190 EOI whose doe is 23/03/2017 as a Mechanical Engineer 233512. Can someone let me know if I will be able to get invitation with 55+5 points.? My points breakdown is 30 for age, 15 for degree, 10 for English. thanks in advance!! :help:ray:


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

Anshi said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Being new in this forum and having less knowledge about NSW invitations, seeking advice regarding my NSW 190 EOI whose doe is 23/03/2017 as a Mechanical Engineer 233512. Can someone let me know if I will be able to get invitation with 55+5 points.? My points breakdown is 30 for age, 15 for degree, 10 for English. thanks in advance!! :help:ray:


From Myimmitracker, it seems that VIC not NSW that nominates mechanical engineers with 55 points.


----------



## Anshi (Oct 13, 2017)

Ham Admanedien said:


> Anshi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys!
> ...


But mechanical engineers should have min two years job experience for 190 and 489 according to Victoria state requirements.. I do not have in my relevant field so I could not get experience attest by EA however I have my degree assessment from EA..
It means there is no hope of invitation for me.. as I have been trying to get 79+ in pte but after even five attempts I am not able to get desired score.. any other hope like 489 or any other state.


----------



## Anshi (Oct 13, 2017)

Anshi said:


> Ham Admanedien said:
> 
> 
> > Anshi said:
> ...


Need help guys..pls comment!!
Regards
An****a Awasthi


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Any hope for 55+5, Mech engr


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ham Admanedien said:


> From Myimmitracker, it seems that VIC not NSW that nominates mechanical engineers with 55 points.




Now VIC is closed to Engineer anzscos... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mano2709 (Sep 13, 2017)

I am totally new to this. I am going through this forum but I am still in confusion.
Please forgive my dumb questions. Answers to below questions will give me clear understanding.

Did NSW give invites to 190's after July 2017 at all?

I saw in some threads that they have received invitations in Sep 2017.
What is the meaning of Pro rata?


----------



## Mano2709 (Sep 13, 2017)

*Is there any effect on the total Visa process because of the changes after July 2017*



Mano2709 said:


> I am totally new to this. I am going through this forum but I am still in confusion.
> Please forgive my dumb questions. Answers to below questions will give me clear understanding.
> 
> Did NSW give invites to 190's after July 2017 at all?
> ...


So, I found this link with some info:
https://www.border.gov.au/Busi/Empl/skillselect#tab-content-2

Which says, State Nominations were given for July and Aug. Nothing after that.
There must thousands of people waiting!!

Not sure if 55+5(ss) have any chances at all.

Is there any effect on the total Visa process because of the changes Aus made after this July??


----------



## ANANDKUMAR VAISHNAV (Oct 14, 2017)

milindpatel26 said:


> Hi is there any one who got invited from NSW with 55 points in 233111 chemical engineer....


Hi, Milind.
This is Anand Vaishnav.
I am also waiting nomination for chemical engineer and have same (55+5) score.
waiting since long.


----------



## Bhavis01 (Oct 11, 2017)

rodtanjr said:


> Hi guys i was invited for nsw 190 total 70 points while waiting for 489 visa grant sponsored by queensland. We already submitted and paid 300 aud. my agent has submitted to nsw nomination right away but i realised i havent filled any documents ( for instance, we submitted bsmq settlement and queensland settlement funds and paid 300 aud. in this instancefor nsw 190,we didnt. My question is, can my previous documents sibmitted to queensland visa 489 can be "RE USED" for nsw visa 190??? Im so worried that my agent has submitted anyhow. Thanks alot guys
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Within how many days did u get your NSW invite?


----------



## rodtanjr (Mar 1, 2017)

Bhavis01 said:


> Within how many days did u get your NSW invite?




Submitted EOI last july 10.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mano2709 (Sep 13, 2017)

rodtanjr said:


> Bhavis01 said:
> 
> 
> > Within how many days did u get your NSW invite?
> ...



You mean this July. 2017 right ?


----------



## rodtanjr (Mar 1, 2017)

Mano2709 said:


> You mean this July. 2017 right ?




Yeah july 10 2017. Got an invite on sept 27. Till now no reply yet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

hi guys, 

I submitted my EOI application today with 65 points(189) and 70 points(190) NSW. What are the chances of getting a state nomination ? Is there any specific criteria that they see while granting nominations or is it purely based on the points. 

- Thanks


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

I think NSW should now Send invite to 233111. I m waiting since feb 2017 n what about u. Do u think the invite could be faster with 60 +5 points n should be before jan 2018?


----------



## allennaing (Sep 19, 2017)

How many points are you sitting on? I am sitting on 60 points without state nomination (ANZO 252611) Podiatrist. Been waiting since July. So over it!

I reckon they should start their second invite next week. Hopefully!!!


----------



## leoaditya (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Any idea if I stand a chance for NSW state sponsorship as an Accountant with 75 points (including 5 points from the state)?


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

leoaditya said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any idea if I stand a chance for NSW state sponsorship as an Accountant with 75 points (including 5 points from the state)?


Is your ANZSCO on the NSW SOL? Since you have 75 points, chances look bright.. but NSW has been slow this year in issuing nominations. Hopefully it will pick up in Oct/Nov. 

All the best.


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

leoaditya said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea if I stand a chance for NSW state sponsorship as an Accountant with 75 points (including 5 points from the state)?




Sorry Man to tell that unless the cut-off of 189 reaches 70, no chance for 70 NSW pointers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello everyone 

Can anyone please tell me about the selection criteria of NSW. I have lodged my EOI for NSW on 5th of October 2017 for engineering technologist and have 65 points with the state sponsorship. And how long I have to wait for my invitation. And on what basis they give the invitation


----------



## Monzer (Oct 2, 2017)

abhishekcool702 said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Can anyone please tell me about the selection criteria of NSW. I have lodged my EOI for NSW on 5th of October 2017 for engineering technologist and have 65 points with the state sponsorship. And how long I have to wait for my invitation. And on what basis they give the invitation


they rank first based on dibp score, then for applicants who have same dibp they prefer those who have better English if English is same they check the work experience and select those with more work experience, then if all above happen to be same for some applicants they rank based on EOI date of effect.


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

Thanks mate

One more thing I need to ask is that how can I check dibp score and is experience a secondary thing to the English proficiency, they check experience later than the English score.


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

Monzer said:


> they rank first based on dibp score, then for applicants who have same dibp they prefer those who have better English if English is same they check the work experience and select those with more work experience, then if all above happen to be same for some applicants they rank based on EOI date of effect.


This is exactly what i needed to know. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Monzer (Oct 2, 2017)

abhishekcool702 said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> One more thing I need to ask is that how can I check dibp score and is experience a secondary thing to the English proficiency, they check experience later than the English score.


first of all actually they look at your occupation, then as mentioned above dibp score which is 65 in your case and so on. And yes the English proficiency prevails over work experience.


----------



## Monzer (Oct 2, 2017)

leo2575 said:


> Monzer said:
> 
> 
> > they rank first based on dibp score, then for applicants who have same dibp they prefer those who have better English if English is same they check the work experience and select those with more work experience, then if all above happen to be same for some applicants they rank based on EOI date of effect.
> ...


Well sure this holds true provided your occupation is on the NSW priority list in the first place, cz as u know stream 2 is for candidates with high dibp but not on the nsw priority list. For example if u r on the priority list and have 70 points, you rank higher than a 75 pointer who is not on nsw priority list.


----------



## Monzer (Oct 2, 2017)

And also, everything is as per NSW website no any Innovation here. GD luck all.


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

Monzer said:


> Well sure this holds true provided your occupation is on the NSW priority list in the first place, cz as u know stream 2 is for candidates with high dibp but not on the nsw priority list. For example if u r on the priority list and have 70 points, you rank higher than a 75 pointer who is not on nsw priority list.


On the NSW site, i did find the *NSW-190-Priority-Skilled-Occupation-List-2017-18.pdf* in in which my occupation is listed. 

I've got an overall PTE score of 90 and have over 15+ years of experience and at 65 points (without nomination), so does this mean i have a better chance of getting picked over others say who are at 70/75 points or does the dibp points always take precedence.


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

Thanks monser brother

I wanted to ask 1 more thing that I have my occupation in the NSW list, how can I check for the cut off for my occupation and when can I expect the invitation from them.


----------



## Monzer (Oct 2, 2017)

leo2575 said:


> Monzer said:
> 
> 
> > Well sure this holds true provided your occupation is on the NSW priority list in the first place, cz as u know stream 2 is for candidates with high dibp but not on the nsw priority list. For example if u r on the priority list and have 70 points, you rank higher than a 75 pointer who is not on nsw priority list.
> ...


l

No let's not get confused, for same occupation dibp score prevails. What I meant and what is written in the NSW website is that, let's say NSW has a quota of a limited number of candidates and they still have 100 places for example, and if there are 100 candidates with 75 points and more but are not on the NSW priority list, and other 100 of 70 pointers who are on the nsw priority list, then they invite first who are on the priority list not those with high dibp scores.

Talking about same on the priority list occupations they rank as follows in order:
1 dibp score
2 English
3 skilled employment

Finally the eoi date of effect.

Hope this is clear


----------



## Monzer (Oct 2, 2017)

abhishekcool702 said:


> Thanks monser brother
> 
> I wanted to ask 1 more thing that I have my occupation in the NSW list, how can I check for the cut off for my occupation and when can I expect the invitation from them.


There is no such thing for 190 sc, u just have to wait and hope, the only thing u can do to improve ur chances is to try and improve your score.


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dear Respected Members,

What are my chances to get invite? 
It is almost a year now since I applied for NSW.
Please reply, i hope anyone with good experience of such case can reply my query.


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

Monzer said:


> l
> 
> No let's not get confused, for same occupation dibp score prevails. What I meant and what is written in the NSW website is that, let's say NSW has a quota of a limited number of candidates and they still have 100 places for example, and if there are 100 candidates with 75 points and more but are not on the NSW priority list, and other 100 of 70 pointers who are on the nsw priority list, then they invite first who are on the priority list not those with high dibp scores.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the detailed explanation.


----------



## latishpk (Jun 22, 2017)

In my opinion you should look at getting more points by either attempting IELTS or PTE A.

You have option of getting another 20 points if you do well in the tests which is the only way you can look at getting an invite.

Else with this scores the chances are very bleak. 



Areeb126 said:


> Dear Respected Members,
> 
> What are my chances to get invite?
> It is almost a year now since I applied for NSW.
> Please reply, i hope anyone with good experience of such case can reply my query.


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

Actually I have scored 8bands each in ielts, so isn't there any other possible way of getting an invite by increasing my point score, other than the NAATI exam and getting married with a professional spouse.


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

I believe there would be people who gets married for extra five points..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi (Oct 19, 2016)

abhishekcool702 said:


> Actually I have scored 8bands each in ielts, so isn't there any other possible way of getting an invite by increasing my point score, other than the NAATI exam and getting married with a professional spouse.


----------



## gaps.jaini (Mar 20, 2017)

Areeb126 said:


> Dear Respected Members,
> 
> What are my chances to get invite?
> It is almost a year now since I applied for NSW.
> Please reply, i hope anyone with good experience of such case can reply my query.


Mate, you should appear for PTE-A or IELTS again to score at least 65+ in PTE or 7 band in IELTS to get 10 more points.

Looking at you IELTS score, you should easily crack PTE-A.

All the very best.


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

Any news from NSW?


----------



## yy_sidd (Oct 14, 2017)

so if some body got 65 DIBP points and his occupation is in prorata system has he got any chance to get invitation for 190 ??


----------



## yy_sidd (Oct 14, 2017)

Hi guys, provided some body?s age is 33.5 years will he get 30 points or 25 point for age??


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

He would get 25 points for it


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

yy_sidd said:


> so if some body got 65 DIBP points and his occupation is in prorata system has he got any chance to get invitation for 190 ??


Look at the reply by Monzer to a similar Q earlier

if your occupation is on priority list they rank as follows in order:
DIBP score
English language score
employment experience

I too have 65 DIBP points and keeping my :fingerscrossed:


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello everyone, 

Can anyone help me with a question that my occupation is in the NSW occupational list. So is any occupation given priority over another occupation within this list or each and every occupation has the same weightage. If priority is given then how can we find the rankings for the occupations.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

abhishekcool702 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can anyone help me with a question that my occupation is in the NSW occupational list. So is any occupation given priority over another occupation within this list or each and every occupation has the same weightage. If priority is given then how can we find the rankings for the occupations.


What is your job code?


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hey mate, 
It is 233914( engineering technologist), it's been a hectic year for me, was mislead by the lawyer about getting the PR for 189 visa type with 60 points which I has submitted the EOI on July 2nd. And for 190 visa and 489 visa on the 5th of October. Soo really frustrated due to all this waiting thing. I have also score 8 bands each in ielts, so when can I expect getting the invitation. Can you give any idea for that.


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi I have submitted 190 visa's eoi with 65 points for nsw under mechanical engineering on 15_sep..... When can I expect invitation????


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

65 score is without +5


----------



## Fegoseen (Oct 17, 2017)

abhishekcool702 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can anyone help me with a question that my occupation is in the NSW occupational list. So is any occupation given priority over another occupation within this list or each and every occupation has the same weightage. If priority is given then how can we find the rankings for the occupations.


Your Occupation is on the NSW Priority list. I believe every occupation on the priority list has equal weight, if it's not so the NSW website would have told us. the best you can do now is to wait like the rest of us since you have exhausted all options to get a higher point.


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

ANANDKUMAR VAISHNAV said:


> milindpatel26 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi is there any one who got invited from NSW with 55 points in 233111 chemical engineer....
> ...


Hi Anand. Can u plz tell me ur EOI date. Just wanna know about the backlog for 233111...


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

Johny68 said:


> Hi I have submitted 190 visa's eoi with 65 points for nsw under mechanical engineering on 15_sep..... When can I expect invitation????





Johny68 said:


> 65 score is without +5


???


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hello everyone 

Can anyone please tell me that during filling of my PTE exam I haven't selected the option to send my results to any immigration agency, so it is that due to such a scenario the result would be there for only 2 years not 3 years, if I would like to send my result to DIBP after the 2 year of time period, how would I be able to send it. 

Can anyone please help me with this. 
It is a humble request.


----------



## bowmatty (Jul 30, 2017)

Telecommunications Technical Officer or Technologist - ANZSCO 313214 with 60 points. How's it looking for those with 60 points?


----------



## bowmatty (Jul 30, 2017)

How does the invitations actually work? \

I'm a Telecommunications Technical Officer or Technologist - ANZSCO 313214 and I have 60 points, does it go by how many people have the highest amount of points or does it go by the occupation? for example, say if im the only one to put in an invite with my occupation will I get the invitation, even tho I have 60 points?


----------



## Fegoseen (Oct 17, 2017)

bowmatty said:


> How does the invitations actually work? \
> 
> I'm a Telecommunications Technical Officer or Technologist - ANZSCO 313214 and I have 60 points, does it go by how many people have the highest amount of points or does it go by the occupation? for example, say if im the only one to put in an invite with my occupation will I get the invitation, even tho I have 60 points?


Surely, if you are the only one to put in an application in your occupation with that point, you will be called first compared to others in a very competitive occupation with higher points. When people are so anxious they read something so simple and fail to understand. The NSW website gave a simple breakdown of how it works -Occupation > DIBP score> English score> Work Experience > EOI earliest submission date. 

The best anyone can do is to exhaust all options they can to have more points, it's way better for everybody than the level of anxiety many display here. After all it's a point ranking system.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

bowmatty said:


> How does the invitations actually work? \
> 
> I'm a Telecommunications Technical Officer or Technologist - ANZSCO 313214 and I have 60 points, does it go by how many people have the highest amount of points or does it go by the occupation? for example, say if im the only one to put in an invite with my occupation will I get the invitation, even tho I have 60 points?


NSW seem to perform an ongoing gauge of demand for different skills in the market. Not sure how they do this, but if and when one of the skills appears to be in demand (which might be once a year, might be fairly often) they check the pool of EOIs. Those with the highest points get invited. If tied on points they look at your IELTS/PTE, then your experience, then age of EOI. I suspect they take a dump from SkillSelect, put it in Excel, sort on points, then English points, Exp points and age, then filter for a profession and take the top x.


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

Did anyone got any invitation from NSW recently or not. If yes please tell the occupation and the DIBP points you had without states sponsors points.


----------



## NSWbound (Oct 2, 2017)

abhishekcool702 said:


> Did anyone got any invitation from NSW recently or not. If yes please tell the occupation and the DIBP points you had without states sponsors points.


They still haven?t invite anyone from this period. The last invitation they had for 190 visa as far as I know was last September 27 & 28. I am hoping they will start inviting tomorrow but if not hopefully before October ends because it will be too weird if they don?t have 190 visa invites this month considering they just released their Priority Skilled Occupation.


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

NSWbound said:


> abhishekcool702 said:
> 
> 
> > Did anyone got any invitation from NSW recently or not. If yes please tell the occupation and the DIBP points you had without states sponsors points.
> ...


Hey mate, 
How much points do you have in your pocket and in which occupation are you applying for...?? And the last invitation people got, how much were their points, do you have any idea about it mate. 
And thanks for replying


----------



## Mregmi (Oct 9, 2017)

abhishekcool702 said:


> NSWbound said:
> 
> 
> > abhishekcool702 said:
> ...


Hi all
One of my friends got invitation for registered nurse 254412, aged care, she had 5 points less then me, 55+5, I am waiting with 60+5 for 254499 registered nurse nec, I am screwd, I had 55+5 last year, I know only now it is possible to change ANZSCO code in after 3 months when I started the job ?


----------



## allennaing (Sep 19, 2017)

When did she get an invite?


----------



## landy924 (Aug 22, 2017)

Mregmi said:


> abhishekcool702 said:
> 
> 
> > NSWbound said:
> ...




Do u have any idea about her timeline and details of her EOI(AGE,EDUCATION??)
As i am in the same situation 55+5 Registered nurse and waiting for the invitation too!!
Thanks!


----------



## Mregmi (Oct 9, 2017)

landy924 said:


> Mregmi said:
> 
> 
> > abhishekcool702 said:
> ...


Her education is Bachelor degree from Australian uni that what I know as we did together, she had 55 points from everything she had, 5 points from nomination, I believe she had only competent English. Her DOE was in August 2017, I submitted in July 2016 with 55 points, updated to 60 in July 2017 from work experience
If you are registered nurse nec your chances to get the invitation early is slim as I am waiting with 65 points for same occupation, her registration was for aged care. I just applied last week for skill assessment to aged care. If you have more than 3 months experience in any speciality and your bosses are happy to write a reference letter, you can apply for skill assessment and change your ANZSCO code to that speciality.


----------



## landy924 (Aug 22, 2017)

Mregmi said:


> landy924 said:
> 
> 
> > Mregmi said:
> ...



Thank you for your reply,unfortunately i am an offshore applicant so it's difficult for me to change my ANZCO code!!
Wish we can hear the good news coming soon~
Btw May i ask when did u submit your EOI and your friend aswell..
Many thanks!


----------



## allennaing (Sep 19, 2017)

Why is registered nurse NEC more difficult than age care ? Is it because there are alot more people applied under that occupation compared to aged care? Just wondering.


----------



## Mregmi (Oct 9, 2017)

allennaing said:


> Why is registered nurse NEC more difficult than age care ? Is it because there are alot more people applied under that occupation compared to aged care? Just wondering.


Maybe they need more nurses in aged care.


----------



## allennaing (Sep 19, 2017)

I am sailing in a same boat here. But, I am a Podiatrist with 60 +5points for state nomination. My 485 visa is gonna be expired in 3 weeks . All I can say is good luck to us all!


----------



## landy924 (Aug 22, 2017)

Mregmi said:


> allennaing said:
> 
> 
> > Why is registered nurse NEC more difficult than age care ? Is it because there are alot more people applied under that occupation compared to aged care? Just wondering.
> ...


i am also curious too..In my point of view Registered Nurse Nec should be more flexible as we can work in different type of health care ..


----------



## vamshi7777 (Oct 7, 2015)

*190 NSW invitation*

Hi All,

Received invitation from NSW 190 on 18th October 2017.

Skills: Developer programmer - 261312

Points:
Age - 25
Education - 15
overseas experience - 5
PTE A - 20
state sponsorship - 5

total : 70 points


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

landy924 said:


> Mregmi said:
> 
> 
> > abhishekcool702 said:
> ...


Hello everyone, 

Can anyone tell me that according to this, one occupation is given preference over another, so how is it that they choose a nominee and which are the occupations that are most likely to get an invite first. This thing is so much frustrating that we do not have complete information about this scenario. 

As one of our fellow members told that all occupations are given equal weightage but how come this thing can happen. It's really confusing. 
Can anyone please help us with this.


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

vamshi7777 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received invitation from NSW 190 on 18th October 2017.
> 
> ...


Vow , congrats.. Great news..

When did you lodge the EOI??


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

abhishekcool702 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Can anyone tell me that according to this, one occupation is given preference over another, so how is it that they choose a nominee and which are the occupations that are most likely to get an invite first. This thing is so much frustrating that we do not have complete information about this scenario.
> 
> ...


The entire selection process is at their sole discretion and difficult to predict. I am sure they might be using some sort of predictive analytical tools based on past data to determine which occupation needs to be given preference. 

This makes me think if there is concept of occupation based sub-quota. Some of the senior members can throw some light here..


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

landy924 said:


> i am also curious too..In my point of view Registered Nurse Nec should be more flexible as we can work in different type of health care ..




I totally agree but perhaps they want people who are focused on age care so that nurses wont have to deal with that.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

leo2575 said:


> abhishekcool702 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...


Thanks mate for replying, 

I also think that they might have a sub-quota for the occupations, but the thing is that it is just a conception, we do not have any proof regarding this. So please if anyone have any of the information regarding this please do share it, it might give us some relief.


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

vamshi7777 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received invitation from NSW 190 on 18th October 2017.
> 
> ...


Hi mate, congratulations..could you please tell us when did you submit application for nomination to NSW?? I have submitted on 4th October and still haven't heard anything from them..
Thank you

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vamshi7777 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received invitation from NSW 190 on 18th October 2017.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate! Wish you all the best!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

leo2575 said:


> The entire selection process is at their sole discretion and difficult to predict. I am sure they might be using some sort of predictive analytical tools based on past data to determine which occupation needs to be given preference.
> 
> This makes me think if there is concept of occupation based sub-quota. Some of the senior members can throw some light here..


I am sure there is some anzsco sub quotas for each occupation... 

but 65+5 for 2613 is a good score and most certainly inevitable...


----------



## rodtanjr (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi guys, i would like to seek your opinion here, today i just learned people who were invited for ss 190 nsw last sept 27 have been invited to apply visa already. While some bunch of applicants who were invited also last sept 27( including me) havent yet received ITA. What do you guys make of this?? This waiting game is very agonising. Hope you can enlighten us


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## churek (Jul 19, 2017)

Just received an invite (nomination) for Systems Analyst 75pts (70+5).

May I know if the 14days is including non-working days?


Thanks.


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> leo2575 said:
> 
> 
> > The entire selection process is at their sole discretion and difficult to predict. I am sure they might be using some sort of predictive analytical tools based on past data to determine which occupation needs to be given preference.
> ...


Hey mate, 

What about the 60+5 pointers..?? Do you have any idea when will they get an invite. 

Like I have applied for NSW on 5th of october for engineering technologist(233914) and have points as follows-

Age-25 points
Education -15 points
PTE-20 points
Total I have have 60 points.


----------



## churek (Jul 19, 2017)

churek said:


> Just received an invite (nomination) for Systems Analyst 75pts (70+5).
> 
> May I know if the 14days is including non-working days?
> 
> ...


Saw it. It includes non-working days.


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

Received NSW invite couple of hours back. Have 14 days time to upload docs and submit the application.


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi,
Can someone please let me know when I can expect invitation?
NSW- 190/489
DOE- 27/09/2017
Points
Age - 30
English - 10
Professional year - 5
Education- 20

190 = 65+5
489= 65+10


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

NSW has sent invites today.


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

blackrider89 said:


> NSW has sent invites today.


Any extra data or link please


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

zaback21 said:


> NSW usually goes pro rata ways meaning they invite people with highest DIBP points first and then further sort it based on English Skills and Work Exp.
> 
> Last year, I haven't seen anybody got NSW nominations in pro rata below the cut-off points. In fact it was always guys with 5-10 points more than cut-off points that got invite and hence NSW nomination can be more difficult than 189 for pro rata.
> 
> ...


Hello! 

Did you receive the invite yet?


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

*Got 190 invite ... seeking*

Hi All

Need some advise from you guys

I have created the EOI for 261111 and have included 189 and 190 (any state) as part of the same EOI

I got the invitation for 190 from NSW today and they have asked to upload the documents within the next 14 days

My desire is to migrate to Aus as soon as possible, but I am unsure about how soon I can land a job

My queries are as follows

1. I have sufficient points (70) for 189 as well and could be getting this in the next 3 to 4 months (as per the ongoing trend). Would it be more prudent to wait for the 189 or should I go ahead and process the 190 ? Would I be cutting down my options on getting a job by restricting the area only to NSW or would it be better to have a wider range of options via the 189 ? Am really a bit confused and hence am seeking some opinions and advise from you

2. What will happen if I just ignore the 190 for now ? Will it be possible to get an invite for 189 on the same EOI or do I need to create a new EOI again ? I mean I just want to know if this EOI becomes void for future invites because I have already got a call from NSW for the 190 ?

Appreciate a quick response for this. Thanks in advance

Regards


----------



## carlo77 (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi Guys, last week I received an invitation from SA 489 and I already clicked APPLY VISA and filled out the elodgement but have NOT yet submitted. I got another invitation from NSW visa 190 today. Can I still apply for NSW? Thanks


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

carlo77 said:


> Hi Guys, last week I received an invitation from SA 489 and I already clicked APPLY VISA and filled out the elodgement but have NOT yet submitted. I got another invitation from NSW visa 190 today. Can I still apply for NSW? Thanks


Hey mate, 
Can you please tell me what your occupation was, and how much were your points please specify like for age, education, ielts score. And total without states 5 points


----------



## rodtanjr (Mar 1, 2017)

carlo77 said:


> Hi Guys, last week I received an invitation from SA 489 and I already clicked APPLY VISA and filled out the elodgement but have NOT yet submitted. I got another invitation from NSW visa 190 today. Can I still apply for NSW? Thanks




Yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

catchpaul said:


> Hi All
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Same boat, got the SS nomination invite today - except my 189 DOE should come through in the next 3-4 rounds (11th Sep - 70, BA) what to do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlo77 (Aug 15, 2017)

abhishekcool702 said:


> Hey mate,
> Can you please tell me what your occupation was, and how much were your points please specify like for age, education, ielts score. And total without states 5 points


Developer Programmer
age = 25 pts
education = 15 pts
pte = 10 pts
experience = 15
65 points


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

carlo77 said:


> abhishekcool702 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey mate,
> ...


When did you applied for the EOI mate...???


----------



## carlo77 (Aug 15, 2017)

@abhishekcool702 just two months ago.

btw, may I know what are the requirements for NSW application? Thanks!


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

carlo77 said:


> @abhishekcool702 just two months ago.
> 
> btw, may I know what are the requirements for NSW application? Thanks!


On the official sites it states that our occupation should be on NSW occupation list and the SOL list. 
We should have 60 DIBP points
Age under 45 years
Relevant English score
And the person should stay in NSW for at least 2 years after the visa is granted.


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

I am in a confused state.

I had applied for 189 and 190 (NSW) in he same EOI - my EOI Date Of Effect is 3rd May, 2017 for category 261313.
Today morning , I received 190 invite from NSW which is valid only for 14 days.

I am confused. Shall I take the sponsorship (190) or shall I forgo it and wait for 189 invitation.

Can I expect 89 invitation in next few rounds ?
Is there any risk in forgoing 190 invitation ?


----------



## Bakhtooooooot (Oct 20, 2017)

any accountant invitations?


----------



## Fegoseen (Oct 17, 2017)

nanho said:


> I am in a confused state.
> 
> I had applied for 189 and 190 (NSW) in he same EOI - my EOI Date Of Effect is 3rd May, 2017 for category 261313.
> Today morning , I received 190 invite from NSW which is valid only for 14 days.
> ...



All of you having this issue of wanting to forgo 190 for 189, why did you people apply for both on same EOI before ? You people are delaying the chances of others who solely wanted 190 from NSW. if you don't want 190 again you should please withdraw it and create another for 189...its always best to create two separate EOI if you want two options, however you must always withdraw one if you have accepted another. In this case you will have to withdraw both at the same time and start a fresh 189.


----------



## Fegoseen (Oct 17, 2017)

Any Mechanical, Industrial or Production and Plant Engineer Nomination?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Guys if you don’t wanna accept 190 or wait for 189, please cancel or suspend your 190 from skillselect. There are lots of people desperately waiting for 1 chance and you people are misusing it. Please think about others as well!! Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

Fegoseen said:


> All of you having this issue of wanting to forgo 190 for 189, why did you people apply for both on same EOI before ? You people are delaying the chances of others who solely wanted 190 from NSW. if you don't want 190 again you should please withdraw it and create another for 189...its always best to create two separate EOI if you want two options, however you must always withdraw one if you have accepted another. In this case you will have to withdraw both at the same time and start a fresh 189.


If I accept this 190 invitation, won't it automatically withdraw/cancel my 189 EOI ?


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

nanho said:


> Fegoseen said:
> 
> 
> > All of you having this issue of wanting to forgo 190 for 189, why did you people apply for both on same EOI before ? You people are delaying the chances of others who solely wanted 190 from NSW. if you don't want 190 again you should please withdraw it and create another for 189...its always best to create two separate EOI if you want two options, however you must always withdraw one if you have accepted another. In this case you will have to withdraw both at the same time and start a fresh 189.
> ...


Yes it would withdraw if you have applied for invitation for both 189 and 190 in a single EOI.


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

abhishekcool702 said:


> Yes it would withdraw if you have applied for invitation for both 189 and 190 in a single EOI.


Thanks Abishek.
And, if I do not accept 190 invitation , would my 189 EOI stay alive with the same DOE ?


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

Fegoseen said:


> nanho said:
> 
> 
> > I am in a confused state.
> ...


I guess this would help you mate.


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

Wouldn't withdrawing my current EOI for both 189/190 and filing a new EOI for 189 put me at the end of 65 pointers queue ?

So, I want to understand that if I do not accept this 190 invitation (I do not act on it) , would my current 189 EOI stay alive with the same DOE of 3rd May?

Can I not withdraw only 190 interest from my current EOI or is it the whole EOI that needs to be withdrawn ?


----------



## imriz (Jul 24, 2017)

nanho said:


> I am in a confused state.
> 
> I had applied for 189 and 190 (NSW) in he same EOI - my EOI Date Of Effect is 3rd May, 2017 for category 261313.
> Today morning , I received 190 invite from NSW which is valid only for 14 days.
> ...


Could you please let me know your points breakdown.


----------



## KingKing (Oct 20, 2017)

nanho said:


> Wouldn't withdrawing my current EOI for both 189/190 and filing a new EOI for 189 put me at the end of 65 pointers queue ?
> 
> So, I want to understand that if I do not accept this 190 invitation (I do not act on it) , would my current 189 EOI stay alive with the same DOE of 3rd May?
> 
> Can I not withdraw only 190 interest from my current EOI or is it the whole EOI that needs to be withdrawn ?


Hi Nanho,

Dont get confused. Best is to check with DIBP. They will give the best answer for this.

189 has been received up until April 15 | 65 pointers. You will definitley receive 189 invite by November last round (November has 3 189 rounds) . Hence if you are not in a hurry for PR, just wait for 189.

Please share your points break down | Timelines in your signature, so that everyone has the visibility my friend.


----------



## KingKing (Oct 20, 2017)

vamshi7777 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received invitation from NSW 190 on 18th October 2017.
> 
> ...


Congrats !!

May I please know your timelines


______________________________________________

261313 - 65+5

EOI | NSW | 190 | 23-May-2017 | Waiting for Invite

PTE : 10 | Age: 30 | Edu : 15 | Exp : 5 | Partner skills : 5

________________________________________________


----------



## Sair.Turb (Oct 4, 2017)

Well we received our 190 invite this morning.

We are a 189 60 pointer and only lodged EOI in September so have been advised that it will be very late next year if we get an invite or possibly not even before july cut off.

so we are accepting our offer with a huge big thank you.

congrats to the people that have received an invite today that they will be accepting,,,

To the people who are willing to wait for the 189s good luck, hopefully it won't be long for you all xx

Anasco 321211
age 15
superior english 20
quals 10
experience 15


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

Sair.Turb said:


> Well we received our 190 invite this morning.
> 
> We are a 189 60 pointer and only lodged EOI in September so have been advised that it will be very late next year if we get an invite or possibly not even before july cut off.
> 
> ...


Hey mate can you tell me that is your occupation a pro-rata occupation or not. 


Has anyone with a pro-rata occupation received an invitation recently, if yes please give ur description like occupation, points and date of submission of EOI.


----------



## dechahar (Sep 25, 2017)

Hey guys, today I received a birthday and diwali gift form DIBP as a invitation to apply for 190 visa (NSW)with 60 points.
Occupation: Motor Mechanic 3212
My time line and points as following:
AGE 30 on 18th oct 2017 was 25 on EOI
Edu: 10
Aus edu: 5
English: 0
Partner: 5
Work Exp: 5

EOI DOE: 16/09/17
489 invite: 19/09/17
190 invite:20/10/17

I received 489 FS invite on 65 points

Now, my current 485 graduate visa is expiring on 6/11/17

Can you please advise me what should i do next
As i want to be on a bridging visa once my current visa expires. and i want to apply for 190

what paper work is involved.

Thank you.


----------



## david_lie (Aug 24, 2015)

Congrats for those who receive the invitation! Any accountant??


----------



## mehtamohit1812 (Aug 11, 2017)

Any 261313 invites today?


----------



## mehtamohit1812 (Aug 11, 2017)

vamshi7777 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received invitation from NSW 190 on 18th October 2017.
> 
> ...


EOI date , Sir?


----------



## marouthu (Sep 20, 2017)

What are the chances for application lodged on 20 jun with 60pts


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

mehtamohit1812 said:


> Any 261313 invites today?


I got today..


----------



## mehtamohit1812 (Aug 11, 2017)

leo2575 said:


> mehtamohit1812 said:
> 
> 
> > Any 261313 invites today?
> ...


Hey Leo. I saw your case on immitracker. Can you please share your timeline?


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

mehtamohit1812 said:


> leo2575 said:
> 
> 
> > mehtamohit1812 said:
> ...


Hey mate Congo, 

Please tell your point score and the date of submission of EOI, as I m unable to see ur immitracker.


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

abhishekcool702 said:


> Hey mate Congo,
> 
> Please tell your point score and the date of submission of EOI, as I m unable to see ur immitracker.


Please check my signature.


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

leo2575 said:


> abhishekcool702 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey mate Congo,
> ...


Hmmm bro I don't know how to see it, so please help me out with it.


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

abhishekcool702 said:


> Hmmm bro I don't know how to see it, so please help me out with it.


I guess you are seeing from your phone. 

----------------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO : 261313(Software Engineer) 
ACS Assessment : 17/05/2017
EOI Lodged: 14/10/2017
NSW Pre-Invite : 20/10/2017 
NSW Approval : xx/xx/xxxx
-----------------------------------------------------------
English: 20 points (PTE-A: 90, 89, 90, 89)
Work Exp: 15 points
Education: 15 points
Age: 15 points
Total: 65 points
State Nomination: 5 points ()


----------



## churek (Jul 19, 2017)

abhishekcool702 said:


> Hmmm bro I don't know how to see it, so please help me out with it.


Yup, signature is not showing if using app like tapatalk. Here is his signature..

ANZSCO : 261313(Software Engineer) 
ACS Assessment : 17/05/2017
EOI Lodged: 14/10/2017
NSW Pre-Invite : 20/10/2017 
NSW Approval : xx/xx/xxxx
-----------------------------------------------------------
English: 20 points (PTE-A: 90, 89, 90, 89)
Work Exp: 15 points
Education: 15 points
Age: 15 points
Total: 65 points
State Nomination: 5 points ()


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

Thanq mates for helping it out, and congratulations Leo bro once again.


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

I received NSW PreInvite today , after i had logged EOI 190 on - 06/10/2017.
Earlier i had withdrawn after i received Pre-Inv from VIC on 04-08-2017 and had submitted my Docs as well .. since i didn't receive Invitation after couple of months i logged a new EOI for NSW and received Pre-Inv today.
My dilemma is shud i log my details as well for NSW or not ... my points for 189 will change after 12th Dec 2017 due to age factor and i will be pushed back to 55 points and as per the trend i hardly see myself getting Invitation as my DOE is on 22th June 2017.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

marouthu said:


> What are the chances for application lodged on 20 jun with 60pts


what is your job code?


----------



## mahammed (Aug 20, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> I received NSW PreInvite today , after i had logged EOI 190 on - 06/10/2017.
> Earlier i had withdrawn after i received Pre-Inv from VIC on 04-08-2017 and had submitted my Docs as well .. since i didn't receive Invitation after couple of months i logged a new EOI for NSW and received Pre-Inv today.
> My dilemma is shud i log my details as well for NSW or not ... my points for 189 will change after 12th Dec 2017 due to age factor and i will be pushed back to 55 points and as per the trend i hardly see myself getting Invitation as my DOE is on 22th June 2017.


What is ur Job code? I think you should go ahead and accept invite from NSW, else u will miss that as well.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

mahammed said:


> What is ur Job code? I think you should go ahead and accept invite from NSW, else u will miss that as well.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer)
189- 65 Points (Age-25, Degree- 15, Exp-15, English-10)
190- 70 Point (NSW-VIC)


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

Can anyone suggest about my case. 

Engineering Technologits - 233914
65 - 189 - EOI date: 18-08-17
70 - 190 (NSW) - EOI Date: 16-10-17
EOI 

Can anyone tell when should I expect my invitation for 190 (NSW)? Today I saw many people got invited for NSW but i didnt get it.


----------



## mehtamohit1812 (Aug 11, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> I received NSW PreInvite today , after i had logged EOI 190 on - 06/10/2017.
> Earlier i had withdrawn after i received Pre-Inv from VIC on 04-08-2017 and had submitted my Docs as well .. since i didn't receive Invitation after couple of months i logged a new EOI for NSW and received Pre-Inv today.
> My dilemma is shud i log my details as well for NSW or not ... my points for 189 will change after 12th Dec 2017 due to age factor and i will be pushed back to 55 points and as per the trend i hardly see myself getting Invitation as my DOE is on 22th June 2017.


Whats your timeline & occupation code?


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

Gohar Rehman said:


> Can anyone suggest about my case.
> 
> Engineering Technologits - 233914
> 65 - 189 - EOI date: 18-08-17
> ...


No one knows mate, the whole procedure is unclear to everybody there is some kind of sub-quota for different occupations, so some occupations are given preference over another. So all we can do is just prayer for the invite. I have the same occupation and have lodged my EOI on 5 October 2017 with 60 points in bag with state sponsorship.


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

abhishekcool702 said:


> No one knows mate, the whole procedure is unclear to everybody there is some kind of sub-quota for different occupations, so some occupations are given preference over another. So all we can do is just prayer for the invite. I have the same occupation and have lodged my EOI on 5 October 2017 with 60 points in bag with state sponsorship.


Hmm... I guess no 233914 (Engineering Technologists) received the invitation recently!


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

Gohar Rehman said:


> abhishekcool702 said:
> 
> 
> > No one knows mate, the whole procedure is unclear to everybody there is some kind of sub-quota for different occupations, so some occupations are given preference over another. So all we can do is just prayer for the invite. I have the same occupation and have lodged my EOI on 5 October 2017 with 60 points in bag with state sponsorship.
> ...


Yeah exactly I haven't heard of anyone getting the invitation for our occupation. God knows what will happen.


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

mehtamohit1812 said:


> Whats your timeline & occupation code?


Was already available on Signature. Still..

ANZSCO - 261312 (Developer)
189- 65 Points (Age-25, Degree- 15, Exp-15, English-10)
190- 70 Point (NSW-VIC)


IELTS (L 9 R 8.5 S 7 W 7.5)
22/06/2017 : EOI 189/
24/06/2017 : 190 NSW Withdrawn
Victoria Pre-Invite - 04-08-2017
NSW logged again - 06/10/2017 , Pre Invite - 20/10/2017
30/06/2017 : 190 VIC
Waiting for Invite :


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

HI Vamshi,

Congrats to you. I too received the invitation of NSW today with same 261312 code. My points are also same as yours 70 (including SS).

I really need your help here how to proceed further. Few qre my few questions:

1. Do i need any other document(s) other than what i shared with ACS for filing the online application?
2. What is the probability of getting the visa from here, any stats, trends ??


Any help in this regard is highly appreciated.

Thanks,
Nishant Aggarwal



vamshi7777 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received invitation from NSW 190 on 18th October 2017.
> 
> ...


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi Leo,
Congrats to you. I too received the invitation of NSW today with same 261312 code. My points are also same as yours 70 (including SS).

I really need your help here how to proceed further. Few questions:

1. Do i need any other document(s) other than what i shared with ACS for filing the online application?
2. What is the probability of getting the visa from here, any stats, trends ??


Any help in this regard is highly appreciated.


Thanks,
Nishant Aggarwal



leo2575 said:


> I got today..


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

nishantagg said:


> Hi Leo,
> Congrats to you. I too received the invitation of NSW today with same 261312 code. My points are also same as yours 70 (including SS).
> 
> I really need your help here how to proceed further. Few questions:
> ...


Guys am i hearing that NSW has started to invite 70 pointers this is good news do we know EOI till what date have recieved invites


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

nishantagg said:


> Hi Leo,
> Congrats to you. I too received the invitation of NSW today with same 261312 code. My points are also same as yours 70 (including SS).
> 
> I really need your help here how to proceed further. Few questions:
> ...


Yes Nishant, you could use the same doc's that you shared with ACS. The only additional document would be your CV. 

Getting Visa is still a long way to go. First we need to get approval from NSW (additional 5 points) , then we file the visa application. 

I dont have any stats/trends, but from what i could gather if you submit all requisite documents you should get it.


----------



## ragu4you (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi All!!
Congrats for all those who got Invitation.
All the very best to all who are about to get soon.
May I know whether anyone has got invitation of Analyst Programmer "261311"?


----------



## MurphyLi1994 (Oct 17, 2017)

anyone with ANZCO 233213 Quantity Surveyor has any luck to be invited and what is your points breakdown?

Thanks!


----------



## ndhankher (Sep 3, 2016)

Hi All,

Many congratulations to all who got Invites. Any Business Analyst (261111) got invitation in last 1-2 months from NSW?
Thanks

Sent from my E6533 using Tapatalk


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> I received NSW PreInvite today , after i had logged EOI 190 on - 06/10/2017.
> 
> Earlier i had withdrawn after i received Pre-Inv from VIC on 04-08-2017 and had submitted my Docs as well .. since i didn't receive Invitation after couple of months i logged a new EOI for NSW and received Pre-Inv today.
> 
> My dilemma is shud i log my details as well for NSW or not ... my points for 189 will change after 12th Dec 2017 due to age factor and i will be pushed back to 55 points and as per the trend i hardly see myself getting Invitation as my DOE is on 22th June 2017.




I am a little confused, you submitted application for Vic post Pre-Invite? And haven’t received the response yet? How many weeks into it, is it more than 12? If yes, check with them.

Also, regarding the NSW pre-invite. Even if you submit the application today, it will take about 2 months to get an invite from NSW.

So if I got your case right, I think you should wait for your Vic invite if it hasn’t been 12 weeks yet.

Also, you need to declare about your other applications when you submit your state nomination application, so if you are thinking of NSW, you will have to abandon the Vic application.


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Happy to know that people are getting invite from NSW. Is it invitation to apply for nomination or invitation to apply visa?? For my case, I have got invitation to apply for nomination on 28th September and I applied on 4th October, till then no updates from NSW. Anyone here got Invitation to apply Visa???

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## rodtanjr (Mar 1, 2017)

stha1232 said:


> Happy to know that people are getting invite from NSW. Is it invitation to apply for nomination or invitation to apply visa?? For my case, I have got invitation to apply for nomination on 28th September and I applied on 4th October, till then no updates from NSW. Anyone here got Invitation to apply Visa???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk




Same boat. Whats your code?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

rodtanjr said:


> Same boat. Whats your code?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


233211 (civil engineer)

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

stha1232 said:


> Happy to know that people are getting invite from NSW. Is it invitation to apply for nomination or invitation to apply visa?? For my case, I have got invitation to apply for nomination on 28th September and I applied on 4th October, till then no updates from NSW. Anyone here got Invitation to apply Visa???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk




Hi guys

Do you know the criteria NSW is sending pre invites , is it true they r looking for 20 points for english i hv seen ppl who hv filed EOI in September 2017 with 65 +5 hv recieved pre invites but my doe for nsw is also sep 4 with 65 nd hv not recieved any invite


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

tdd123123 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Do you know the criteria NSW is sending pre invites , is it true they r looking for 20 points for english i hv seen ppl who hv filed EOI in September 2017 with 65 +5 hv recieved pre invites but my doe for nsw is also sep 4 with 65 nd hv not recieved any invite


Your job code also plays the key role.


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

tdd123123 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Do you know the criteria NSW is sending pre invites , is it true they r looking for 20 points for english i hv seen ppl who hv filed EOI in September 2017 with 65 +5 hv recieved pre invites but my doe for nsw is also sep 4 with 65 nd hv not recieved any invite


I have only 10points from language, yet I got pre-invite after 1week of submitting eoi..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

Any news regarding invitation for mechanical engineer 190 visa?? Please inform


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

Any invitation for electrical engineer?


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

stha1232 said:


> Happy to know that people are getting invite from NSW. Is it invitation to apply for nomination or invitation to apply visa?? For my case, I have got invitation to apply for nomination on 28th September and I applied on 4th October, till then no updates from NSW. Anyone here got Invitation to apply Visa???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Hi.
Same case as you.!
Waiting for the approval

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

gee91 said:


> Hi.
> Same case as you.!
> Waiting for the approval
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


When did you submit NSW application for nomination? ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

stha1232 said:


> When did you submit NSW application for nomination? ?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


28th September.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi could anyone please explain how you get an invite or pre invite. I actually donot know what it means and do they call or send an e mail. If so from which email it comes through. 


Thanks


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

stha1232 said:


> Happy to know that people are getting invite from NSW. Is it invitation to apply for nomination or invitation to apply visa?? For my case, I have got invitation to apply for nomination on 28th September and I applied on 4th October, till then no updates from NSW. Anyone here got Invitation to apply Visa???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


This is an invitation to apply for nomination. We are now calling it an pre-invite 

As per mailer that i got after submitting the details, it clearly states that 

_" If you have provided enough information and documents to show that you meet all the NSW nomination requirements, we will try to finalise your application within 12 weeks after receiving your application and the full application fee. "
_

I have analysed some of the cases who have gotten NSW approvals in 2017 in myimmitracker website and found that the avg approval time is anywhere between 25 to 35 days. So you should expect a reply in Nov. 

Since its an manual process , it all depends on the person who is looking at an case. So your luck plays a big part in this. 

HTH.


----------



## Gbulani (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi Leo,

The application fees and Visa fees are different, right?


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

Gbulani said:


> Hi Leo,
> 
> The application fees and Visa fees are different, right?


Yes , Application fee is charged by NSW (ONLY i guess) for pre-assessment for nomination approval.


----------



## Gbulani (Jul 9, 2017)

leo2575 said:


> Gbulani said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Leo,
> ...


How much is the application fees?


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

stha1232 said:


> tdd123123 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys
> ...


Hey buddy whats ur job code and time lines please

My job code is 261313

Doe 189 3rd july 2017
DOE 190 nsw sep 4 2017


----------



## vipinkmr090 (Oct 21, 2017)

*Accountant - 80 points*

Hi all,

I've applied for 189 and 190 on 4th october 2017 under accountant general category. I've 75 points in 189 category and 80 points in 190 category. Below are my points breakup:
Age - 30 points, English - 20 points, Education - 15 points, Experience - 10 points. Extra 5 points for state nomination.

Points for accountant general in 20th sept draw had increased to 85 and there were some technical glitch on 4th oct so no results were published for accountants. I was just wondering, how much time it will take in my case to get my profile selected and to get LOI.

P.s: I've applied in NSW.

Many thanks in advance for reply.


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

Gbulani said:


> How much is the application fees?


300 aud

Sent from my PLK-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

leo2575 said:


> Received NSW invite couple of hours back. Have 14 days time to upload docs and submit the application.


Hi leo what were ur timelines and score and code


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

Hi

This news is indeed heartening ...
By the way, when you say 25 to 35 days, I presume you are referring to calendar days and not working days right ?
Would you have any idea on the trend for 261111 for NSW ?

Regards




leo2575 said:


> This is an invitation to apply for nomination. We are now calling it an pre-invite
> 
> As per mailer that i got after submitting the details, it clearly states that
> 
> ...


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

tdd123123 said:


> Hey buddy whats ur job code and time lines please
> 
> My job code is 261313
> 
> ...


My job code is 233211
190 DOE 20th September 
Pre-invite: 28th September 
ITA for visa: still waiting
Thank you

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hello experts, I need your help..
I applied NT for 489 in July 2nd with 50+10 points and while waiting I prepared for PTE. I sat in exam on 18th September and the same day I got declaration letter from NT, I immediately sign it and send back to them as I was hopeless for my result. But next the result surprised me, I got overall 85 with LRSW-78,89,90,76 . With 10 extra points I was able to apply 190 and 189 so I applied for 190 NSW and got pre-invite after 7 dayd. As I had already send signed declaration letter to NT before my results, they gave me approval on 21st September and now my EOI is freeze with option "Apply Visa". My question is, will it affect my 190 NSW application or not?? 
Somebody plz suggest me something.
Thank you

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## farahnisar (Jun 1, 2017)

Hi guys, 

I'm new to this forum, can somone summarize it for me whats the latest trend for 261313 NSW state sponsorship? I gather that NSW has sent pre invites on 20th Oct, what has been the criteria for it? Any hints? Clues?

Also when was the previous date when NSW sent pre invites? Asking to see when to expect the next round. 

My details are:
Job code 261313
DOE 1st June 2017 for 189 and 2nd Oct for NSW 190.


----------



## maverick007 (Apr 16, 2017)

*Got NSW Nomination invite*

Got the NSW state nomination invite on 20 Oct:

ANZSCO : 261111 ICT BUSINESS ANALYST
EOI Lodged: 26 Sep 17
Nomination Invite: 20 Oct 17

Total points : 70 + 5 (state nomination)

Can anyone throw some light on the expected timelines for nomination application approval?


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

tdd123123 said:


> Hi leo what were ur timelines and score and code


-----------------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO : 261313(Software Engineer) 
ACS Assessment : 17/05/2017
EOI Lodged: 14/10/2017
NSW Pre-Invite : 20/10/2017 
NSW Nomination Lodged : 21/10/2017 
NSW Nomination Approval : xx/xx/xxxx
-----------------------------------------------------------
English: 20 points (PTE-A: 90, 89, 90, 89)
Work Exp: 15 points
Education: 15 points
Age: 15 points
State Nomination: 5 points (awaiting)
Total: 70 points


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

catchpaul said:


> Hi
> 
> This news is indeed heartening ...
> By the way, when you say 25 to 35 days, I presume you are referring to calendar days and not working days right ?
> ...


Yes, those are calendar days.. I dont think it will change for occupations. It should be more or less the same.


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

farahnisar said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm new to this forum, can somone summarize it for me whats the latest trend for 261313 NSW state sponsorship? I gather that NSW has sent pre invites on 20th Oct, what has been the criteria for it? Any hints? Clues?
> 
> ...


Noticed that people with superior English scores and(or) higher exp are getting picked over others. NSW has been slow in issuing nominations this year and there is no fixed date for state nominations like 189. 

p.s: Its just a wild guess on the selection criteria and i could be completely wrong.


----------



## dechahar (Sep 25, 2017)

i have no points for english and only one year exp yet still got pre-invite for motor mechanic

so, cant really say anything...


----------



## dechahar (Sep 25, 2017)

does anyone know if we apply for nomination for state after pre-invite, do we get bridging visa once current visa expire..

I'm on 457 graduate visa and its expiring on 6th of november...

received pre-invite yet still dont know what to do...


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

dechahar said:


> does anyone know if we apply for nomination for state after pre-invite, do we get bridging visa once current visa expire..
> 
> I'm on 457 graduate visa and its expiring on 6th of november...
> 
> received pre-invite yet still dont know what to do...




From which state you have recrived pre invite and through which email so that atleast we know whats going on.


----------



## dechahar (Sep 25, 2017)

Abdul jameel said:


> From which state you have recrived pre invite and through which email so that atleast we know whats going on.


NSW.. on 20th october, and its from industry.nsw.gov.au email address

i don't think i will get nomination within 15 days...yes, no, maybe..


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

dechahar said:


> Abdul jameel said:
> 
> 
> > From which state you have recrived pre invite and through which email so that atleast we know whats going on.
> ...



Hope for the best and congrats you have got pre invite.


----------



## dechahar (Sep 25, 2017)

Abdul jameel said:


> Hope for the best and congrats you have got pre invite.


Thanks man, 

If only i had more time on my current visa....

:help:


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

dechahar said:


> Thanks man,
> 
> If only i had more time on my current visa....
> 
> :help:


im not sure but i guess u get the bridging visa if u have applied for the permanant visa not the state nomination ... u can confirm this from someone else as well


----------



## yodude (Oct 22, 2017)

stha1232 said:


> Happy to know that people are getting invite from NSW. Is it invitation to apply for nomination or invitation to apply visa?? For my case, I have got invitation to apply for nomination on 28th September and I applied on 4th October, till then no updates from NSW. Anyone here got Invitation to apply Visa???
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk



Congratulations on your invite. could you please let us know how many points you needed to get an NSW invitation.


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

Occupation???


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

yodude said:


> Congratulations on your invite. could you please let us know how many points you needed to get an NSW invitation.


I have 60+5 points. Job code 233211

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## jatinpandey (May 17, 2017)

*Chances for invite for Non Pro rata*

Hi Experts,

I have submitted EOI on 16/10/2017 with 55+5 points for NSW for ICT security specialist (262112) which is a non-pro rata occupation.

can anyone predict the invitation trend for NSW for non-pro rata occupations?

I have read somewhere that non-pro rata applicants are invited sooner than pro rata by NSW.


----------



## jatinpandey (May 17, 2017)

*Chances for invite for Non Pro rata*

Hi Experts,

I have submitted EOI on 16/10/2017 with 55+5 points for NSW for ICT security specialist (262112) which is a non-pro rata occupation.

can anyone predict the invitation trend for NSW for non-pro rata occupations?

I have read somewhere that non-pro rata applicants are invited sooner than pro rata by NSW.


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

jatinpandey said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have submitted EOI on 16/10/2017 with 55+5 points for NSW for ICT security specialist (262112) which is a non-pro rata occupation.
> 
> ...


I don't think it matters if you are pro-rata or not for 190..

Sent from my PLK-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## jatinpandey (May 17, 2017)

check this out pls.

URL: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2017-a-3.html

Scroll down and see the reply by Zabak on 5th July, at 5:52 AM. 

as much i knw, he shares almost accurate information.


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

jatinpandey said:


> check this out pls.
> 
> URL: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2017-a-3.html
> 
> ...


gone through his post, but AFAIK concept of pro-rata comes into picture for 189 and 489 and not 190.. I might be wrong.. 

senior members can pitch in..

Sent from my PLK-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi All,

Any one got NSW or Vic state nomination for electrical engineering Anzsco 2633311?

Please share your time line??

Any chance for those who are waiting with 55+5 ss??

Many thanks 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

jatinpandey said:


> check this out pls.
> 
> URL: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2017-a-3.html
> 
> ...


https://www.acacia-au.com/skillselect-update-july-august-2017.php

check this out..

Sent from my PLK-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## sikkandar (Jun 2, 2017)

uqmraza2 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any one got NSW or Vic state nomination for electrical engineering Anzsco 2633311?
> 
> ...


I am also in the same boat. Applied eoi for nsw with 55+5 points on Sep 09.


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

leo2575 said:


> jatinpandey said:
> 
> 
> > check this out pls.
> ...


Sir Wat u mean that they can pick candidate with less points rather than high pointer one for same occupation? I doubt


----------



## uqmraza2 (Jan 10, 2016)

sikkandar said:


> I am also in the same boat. Applied eoi for nsw with 55+5 points on Sep 09.


Have you anything from someone else for above mentioned profession? I have seen any lucky one with our profile! 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

Johny68 said:


> Sir Wat u mean that they can pick candidate with less points rather than high pointer one for same occupation? I doubt


While picking candidates in 189 sub-class, the criteria is purely points (ONLY) , so an individual with more points will always gets picked. Its like a queue with higher pointers on the top. 

When it comes to 190, atleast NSW gives importance to PTE/IELTS scores, years of exp, occupation demand apart from the overall points. So sometimes you see a candidate with lesser points of same occupation getting picked up or someone having equal points of a certain occupation getting picked up over other occupations. 

To sum it up, 190 invitation selection is very subjective to the individual state and will differ from state to state.


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

leo2575 said:


> Johny68 said:
> 
> 
> > Sir Wat u mean that they can pick candidate with less points rather than high pointer one for same occupation? I doubt
> ...


Equal point candidate can benefit on surplus English and work experience...... I agree but with less points I don't think so..... Have u ever seen anybody getting ITA before others even with less points? 
Every profession has its own cut off list and invitation numbers based on their market surveys........ That's what I feel


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi Pals,

I have applied for ICT BA with 70 points including SS.

I'm going to complete my 7 years of experience in October'17 month. I have applied for my ACS to gain more 5 points for my work experience in sep'17(For 5 years relevant experience I will claim 10 points). Below are my queries.

1.Can you please let me know when my 5 points will be updated in my EOI? 
2.In November month? If yes,then on which date or week it will get updated.
3.will it automatically update?
4Also with 75 points when I can expect an invitation?

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

Johny68 said:


> Equal point candidate can benefit on surplus English and work experience...... I agree but with less points I don't think so..... Have u ever seen anybody getting ITA before others even with less points?
> Every profession has its own cut off list and invitation numbers based on their market surveys........ That's what I feel


. what your said makes perfect logical sense.. but since there is a human element involved in the selection process.. this was my wild guess.. 

again as I said, I could be completely wrong.. 

Sent from my PLK-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

OK.... Point taken


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

sikkandar said:


> I am also in the same boat. Applied eoi for nsw with 55+5 points on Sep 09.




Anything less than 65 points would be difficult in the current scenario.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

sahu_mantu said:


> Hi Pals,
> 
> I have applied for ICT BA with 70 points including SS.
> 
> ...




1. If you keep your latest job end date as open, then EOI will update automatically once you complete your job Anniversary. Experience of 8 yrs plus would give 15 points. Below 8 would give you 10 points.
2. It will get updated automatically on the job Anniversary date provided you have kept your end date as open and not provided an end date for current job in EOI.
3. ICT BA can expect a invite in 189 if you have applied. But cannot be predicted for 190. Apply for NSW and VIC as well if it is open.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

leo2575 said:


> . what your said makes perfect logical sense.. but since there is a human element involved in the selection process.. this was my wild guess..
> 
> again as I said, I could be completely wrong..
> 
> Sent from my PLK-UL00 using Tapatalk




There is no clearly published cut off for professions. State invitations are driven by demand of skills in the job market. But , Yes they will give preference to candidates with higher points and superior English.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

jatinpandey said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




State invitation cannot be predicted. Preference is given to higher points and candidates with superior English with more job experience. Does not matter whether pro rata or not. Try to increase your points to stay in contention. NSW is very slow and selective this FY. I don’t think 55+5 would give a chance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

leo2575 said:


> gone through his post, but AFAIK concept of pro-rata comes into picture for 189 and 489 and not 190.. I might be wrong..
> 
> senior members can pitch in..
> 
> Sent from my PLK-UL00 using Tapatalk




You are right. Pro rata is majorly for 189 invitations. State invitations are unpredictable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

?...... Bro do you know any mechanical engineer who has got ITA recently and his date of eoi....... I am looking for this info but unable to find it for 190visa till now


----------



## applypr (May 21, 2017)

*English score for nsw*

Hi Experts,

My English score in each module are as below:

Listening - 77
Reading - 85
Speaking - 90
Writing - 86

Overall - 85

Can you please let me know do NSW consider overall english score or score in individual section to send invite?

ANZCO - 261313
DOE - 07/08/2017
Points - 65 (189) 70 (190 nsw)


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

Just to make things clear and answer the most stupid and annoying question many of you people come here to ask: *Any IT occupation assessed by ACS which is less than 65 points will never, ever, ever get a chance to be nominated by NSW or any other state in Australia.*

Stop asking "what are my chances, when will I get the invite, can anyone predict..". Visa subclass 190 is totally and completely different from the visa subclass 189 and no one on earth other than NSW Department of Industry, will ever know when anyone can get an invite even if you have 70+ points, specially in any ICT occupation.

If it is really, really hard for you to understand this simple fact, or you do not have this clear, I really don't know what are you doing here and where you planning to go. There are so many websites out there with a lot of information that can help people analyse and see what are the trends of invitations for state nomination or any other visa subclass for permanent residence and to make *YOUR OWN* conclusions.

So please stop being lazy and just waiting for people in the forum to answer all your questions just to give you hope.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

applypr said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> My English score in each module are as below:
> 
> ...


NSW use DIBP scoring, so each module needs to be 79+


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

FFacs said:


> applypr said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Experts,
> ...


Does it mean that 65+ in all modules but Having overall 70 and overall 75 are equal when to choose between the two on the Basis of English language


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi Friends,

Can you please let me know when I can expect an invitation?

NSW 190 - 70 POINTS
English - 10
DOE: 27th Sept 2017
261313


----------



## bowmatty (Jul 30, 2017)

jfperez05 said:


> Just to make things clear and answer the most stupid and annoying question many of you people come here to ask: *Any IT occupation assessed by ACS which is less than 65 points will never, ever, ever get a chance to be nominated by NSW or any other state in Australia.*
> 
> Stop asking "what are my chances, when will I get the invite, can anyone predict..". Visa subclass 190 is totally and completely different from the visa subclass 189 and no one on earth other than NSW Department of Industry, will ever know when anyone can get an invite even if you have 70+ points, specially in any ICT occupation.
> 
> ...



Be quiet princess!


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi, Anyone got a pre-invitation for Telecommunications Engineer-263311???

My DOE is 13/10/2017 with 
189- 60 points
190- 65 points


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Johny68 said:


> Does it mean that 65+ in all modules but Having overall 70 and overall 75 are equal when to choose between the two on the Basis of English language




You have to score 65+ in each module to gain 10 points, 79+ in each module to gain 20 points. Overall score does not matter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Johny68 said:
> 
> 
> > Does it mean that 65+ in all modules but Having overall 70 and overall 75 are equal when to choose between the two on the Basis of English language
> ...


I know that....... I was asking that do they also give preference to overall score when both candidates have 65+in all modules


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

Johny68 said:


> I know that....... I was asking that do they also give preference to overall score when both candidates have 65+in all modules


in my opinion yes they do. i have seen ppl with same points but one getting invite and the other did not because of the high english OVERALL score. both were on 65+ btw one with 83 overall other with 70


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Johny68 said:


> I know that....... I was asking that do they also give preference to overall score when both candidates have 65+in all modules




Not really. Then your experience is considered for ranking


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

harpreet22 said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> Can you please let me know when I can expect an invitation?
> 
> ...




As mentioned in many posts here by a lot of members, 190 invites are totally unpredictable. Just wait and watch.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Johny68 said:
> 
> 
> > I know that....... I was asking that do they also give preference to overall score when both candidates have 65+in all modules
> ...


----------



## gauravkap2885 (Oct 22, 2017)

Hi
Anyone under 263111 Computer Network and System Engineer with(65+5) got preinvite from NSW or VIC in October 2017 under 190


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

Does anyone know the fees that need to be paid for 190 NSW ? 
I thought it was 3600 AUD, but it is showing as 3670 AUD on the website ...Can someone pl clarify the exact amount ?

Does this need to be paid at the time of submitting the pre-invite or after the nomination is received ?


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

catchpaul said:


> Does anyone know the fees that need to be paid for 190 NSW ?
> I thought it was 3600 AUD, but it is showing as 3670 AUD on the website ...Can someone pl clarify the exact amount ?
> 
> Does this need to be paid at the time of submitting the pre-invite or after the nomination is received ?


The amount is as mentioned on the site, and you have to pay this money while you are filling for ur visa, not after the pre-invite. For the nomination I guess it is 300 aus$.


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

catchpaul said:


> Does anyone know the fees that need to be paid for 190 NSW ?
> I thought it was 3600 AUD, but it is showing as 3670 AUD on the website ...Can someone pl clarify the exact amount ?
> 
> Does this need to be paid at the time of submitting the pre-invite or after the nomination is received ?


Its 3670 for primary applicant and 1835 for dependent as far as i know..and you need to pay it while applying visa..300 aud for submitting application for nomination after receiving pre-invite..hope this clarify your confusion..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

Hello, 

My question is that what documents do we have to submit (within 14 days for NSW nomination) after you have received the pre-invite?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

catchpaul said:


> Does anyone know the fees that need to be paid for 190 NSW ?
> I thought it was 3600 AUD, but it is showing as 3670 AUD on the website ...Can someone pl clarify the exact amount ?
> 
> Does this need to be paid at the time of submitting the pre-invite or after the nomination is received ?


This is a revised fee from this FY! Also, note NSW nomination application will cost 300 AUD.

*note*: All fees will have taxes extra when paid from oversee and some charges which need to be paid by appllicant.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Gohar Rehman said:


> Hello,
> 
> My question is that what documents do we have to submit (within 14 days for NSW nomination) after you have received the pre-invite?


_
Evidence and mandatory documents to include in your application

You need to produce evidence to demonstrate that you meet NSW nomination criteria at the time that your application is submitted. For example, the dates on documents such as your suitable skills assessment or English language test results should show that they were issued and current before the application is submitted.


The following documents are required for every application:

Bio-data page of your passport – please do not scan the entire passport.
Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.
English language ability results – IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET.
Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts.
Full curriculum vitae/resume.
Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application.

To process your application without delay please:

Name each document appropriately – for example "passport", "employment" and "resume".
Ensure that each document is clear and easy to read.
Ensure that each document is either a colour copy of the original, or a certified black and white copy.
Where possible, upload the files as pdf documents and ensure that the size of the files are not too big, as this can significantly slow down the upload process._

*Here is the URL for more information:* After you have been invited - Live & Work in New South Wales


----------



## xulf.ali (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi there!!
I have submitted EOI for 190 (NSW) and 189 as Accountant on 9th Oct 2017.
My points are 75 and 70 respectively and my PTE scores are +79
Can someone please guide me that how long it takes to get invited ?


----------



## suhailsayed (Apr 20, 2016)

Hello All,

I received an email invitation last Friday (20-Oct-2017) from NSW with a link to accept this invitation. I should be doing this soon. Feeling excited. 

Thanks,

Suhail.
*190 EOI Updated Date for NSW:* 21-Jun-2017
*Job Occupation:* 261313 - Software Engineer
*190 Points:* 70


----------



## jatinpandey (May 17, 2017)

How many rounds NSW has each month?


----------



## applypr (May 21, 2017)

suhailsayed said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received an email invitation last Friday (20-Oct-2017) from NSW with a link to accept this invitation. I should be doing this soon. Feeling excited.
> 
> ...


What is you english score in each module?


----------



## applypr (May 21, 2017)

applypr said:


> What is you english score in each module?


And Experience?


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

Is it better to go with developer programmer or software engineer ANZSCO code? I've always thought software engineer was the better of the two, but I've seen a lot of developer programmers get through in this thread. The two seem pretty similar and my job responsibilities could meet either one.


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

Any NSW nomination invitees from Sep 2017 who are yet to receive DIBP invites for NSW, please shout out. I remember seeing somewhere that nomination invitees have been waiting but DIBP invites are falling through. For some reason my agent is pretty pumped i will get one next week itself. Just wondering, what is the kind of trend that long timers here have noticed. I am rather precariously placed though, with 189 i may just get an invite by December first round DOE 11th Sep, points 70


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

suhailsayed said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I received an email invitation last Friday (20-Oct-2017) from NSW with a link to accept this invitation. I should be doing this soon. Feeling excited.
> 
> ...


Congratulations  and just an FYI you need to submit your application within 14 days.


----------



## applypr (May 21, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> in my opinion yes they do. i have seen ppl with same points but one getting invite and the other did not because of the high english OVERALL score. both were on 65+ btw one with 83 overall other with 70


who had more experience?


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

applypr said:


> who had more experience?


both with same experience 3 years and the one who got the invite had the DOE later than the other so it means they do consider overall english score as well.


----------



## mahammed (Aug 20, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> both with same experience 3 years and the one who got the invite had the DOE later than the other so it means they do consider overall english score as well.


So it is safe to assume that if experience is same, they will drill down further and pick the one which has better overall score.. which is fair enough rather picking any random candidate between two..

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Sair.Turb (Oct 4, 2017)

jatinpandey said:


> How many rounds NSW has each month?


Im led to believe NSW are doing just one round a month. Sept 27 then nothing until Oct 20. however they have a bit of catch up due to publishing the sol list late. so maybe we can expect more this month. but not sure. hope that helps xx:fingerscrossed:


----------



## akshat13 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Patience is the Key....*

Still waiting for the invite. I dont know how much more time to wait.:fish2:
Please check my timeline below.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

jatinpandey said:


> How many rounds NSW has each month?




There are no rounds of 190. No one knows when the invites would come out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

Thanks a lot 



stha1232 said:


> Its 3670 for primary applicant and 1835 for dependent as far as i know..and you need to pay it while applying visa..300 aud for submitting application for nomination after receiving pre-invite..hope this clarify your confusion..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## applypr (May 21, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> both with same experience 3 years and the one who got the invite had the DOE later than the other so it means they do consider overall english score as well.


Thank you very much for the information.


----------



## harpreet.sidhu (Oct 25, 2017)

Just submitted the EOI


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> There are no rounds of 190. No one knows when the invites would come out
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




There is some pattern though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## applypr (May 21, 2017)

mahammed said:


> So it is safe to assume that if experience is same, they will drill down further and pick the one which has better overall score.. which is fair enough rather picking any random candidate between two..
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


Based on immitracker, What I think

Highest DIBP point gets invited first (no consideration of english/experience/DOE)

if points are equal 
Higher Overall English score gets invited (no consideration to experience/DOE)

if english scores are equal 
Higher year/months/days of experience gets invited (No consideration of DOE)

if duration of experiences are equal 
Older DOE gets invited


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

applypr said:


> Based on immitracker, What I think
> 
> Highest DIBP point gets invited first (no consideration of english/experience/DOE)
> 
> ...


Which experience will they consider? Whether the assessed one or overall experience that we mentioned in the EOI?

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ugandar123 said:


> Which experience will they consider? Whether the assessed one or overall experience that we mentioned in the EOI?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk




Overall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Overall.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot for the quick response.

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## applypr (May 21, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Overall.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think it should be relevant experience assessed by assessing authority because it is for specific job and only that experience should count.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

applypr said:


> I think it should be relevant experience assessed by assessing authority because it is for specific job and only that experience should count.




Thats not up to us  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carlo77 (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi guys, I got pre-invited from NSW for visa 190 last October 20 and submitted my application on Oct 22. Do you have any idea on NSW approval timeframe? Thanks


----------



## mahammed (Aug 20, 2017)

Congrats. What is job code and points.? Score in English??

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

carlo77 said:


> Hi guys, I got pre-invited from NSW for visa 190 last October 20 and submitted my application on Oct 22. Do you have any idea on NSW approval timeframe? Thanks


12 weeks as they have mentioned in their website.
When did you submit your EOI?
Can you mention your points score and occupation?

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

carlo77 said:


> Hi guys, I got pre-invited from NSW for visa 190 last October 20 and submitted my application on Oct 22. Do you have any idea on NSW approval timeframe? Thanks


The standard processing time for a nomination application for the 190 visa is up to 12 weeks*


----------



## carlo77 (Aug 15, 2017)

Ok thanks, I'm hoping that it will be shorter than 12 weeks. Another question, do you know the success rate of the NSW application? 

Anyways, here's my points break down:

Developer Programmer

Age - 25
Experience - 15
English - 10
Education - 15


----------



## vipul_jal (Aug 24, 2017)

Lucky that you got the invite with 65 points. May be they are refining the applications as per occupation need.


----------



## rodtanjr (Mar 1, 2017)

gee91 said:


> Hi.
> Same case as you.!
> Waiting for the approval
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Hi buddy, received your ITA?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

Any problem if experience is not tested by engineering Australia but degree is?????


----------



## suhailsayed (Apr 20, 2016)

applypr said:


> What is you english score in each module?


*PTE A:* R-79, W-90, L-90, S-90
*Work Exp:* 3+ years (2 years deducted by ACS and some work exp not declared)

Suhail.


----------



## suhailsayed (Apr 20, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Congratulations  and just an FYI you need to submit your application within 14 days.


Thanks buddy!! 

Suhail.


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

rkrajnov said:


> Is it better to go with developer programmer or software engineer ANZSCO code? I've always thought software engineer was the better of the two, but I've seen a lot of developer programmers get through in this thread. The two seem pretty similar and my job responsibilities could meet either one.


Does anyone have input on this?


----------



## gee91 (Jul 19, 2017)

rodtanjr said:


> Hi buddy, received your ITA?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, not yet.

What about u?

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

Johny68 said:


> Any problem if experience is not tested by engineering Australia but degree is?????


??????


----------



## rodtanjr (Mar 1, 2017)

gee91 said:


> Hey, not yet.
> 
> What about u?
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk



Nothing yet. Submitted last sept 27.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi Leo,

Thanks for the confirmation. Can you please share a sample CV format for reference?

Nishant



leo2575 said:


> Yes Nishant, you could use the same doc's that you shared with ACS. The only additional document would be your CV.
> 
> Getting Visa is still a long way to go. First we need to get approval from NSW (additional 5 points) , then we file the visa application.
> 
> I dont have any stats/trends, but from what i could gather if you submit all requisite documents you should get it.


----------



## vinuodh (Nov 24, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Overall.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



But in EOI, one must enter the experience split based on ACS outcome. I have overall 8yrs exp but post ACS assessment, it comes down to 4yrs. So in experience section it should be 4yrs right.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vinuodh said:


> But in EOI, one must enter the experience split based on ACS outcome. I have overall 8yrs exp but post ACS assessment, it comes down to 4yrs. So in experience section it should be 4yrs right.


You can put relevant and non relevant experience, most applicants do only put relevant, however, not all. 

I see your point and would probably agree.


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

vinuodh said:


> But in EOI, one must enter the experience split based on ACS outcome. I have overall 8yrs exp but post ACS assessment, it comes down to 4yrs. So in experience section it should be 4yrs right.


Yes exactly, If suppose your total working exp is 10 years in the same company and ACS has calculated 6 years exp .. then u need to enter the total exp but the 4 years needs to be marked as irrelevant.

In my case i have worked in the same company for past 13 years since Apr 2004, ACS deducted 4 years from my exp and counted my exp from Apr2008. So i entered it as Apr2004 - apr2008 (Relevant - NO) and from Apr 2008 till 31-Oct-2017 (Relevant - Yes).


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> You can put relevant and non relevant experience, *most applicants do only put relevant,* however, not all.
> 
> I see your point and would probably agree.


But I feel , its important to enter both as CO might want to know if you had a gap between the jobs or not. If he sees both relevant and non relevant then he might not question it.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mhr123 said:


> But I feel , its important to enter both as CO might want to know if you had a gap between the jobs or not. If he sees both relevant and non relevant then he might not question it.


That's i can't comment on, like i got ITA from NSW, my work experience was listed from 2008 as far as i can recall, even though some of it was not relevant.


----------



## rodtanjr (Mar 1, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> That's i can't comment on, like i got ITA from NSW, my work experience was listed from 2008 as far as i can recall, even though some of it was not relevant.




Speaking of ITA nsw, any idea why others got theirs sooner than others? Sorry to ask you bout this mate. Hope you can give us insight


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

nishantagg said:


> Hi Leo,
> 
> Thanks for the confirmation. Can you please share a sample CV format for reference?
> 
> Nishant


I checked this with couple of senior members in the forum and apparently there is no fixed CV format. Just put what ever CV you have. Just make sure that it matches with the ACS skill assessment letter that you received.


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

Any idea why has not 18th October round result not uploaded yet??????


----------



## vinuodh (Nov 24, 2015)

Thanks guys for the reply on the work experience.


----------



## Ninja_Guy (Jul 12, 2016)

As per the current trend in NSW/Vic person with More Experience or More PTE score (Either one of them) is getting invite..


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

Ninja_Guy said:


> As per the current trend in NSW/Vic person with More Experience or More PTE score (Either one of them) is getting invite..


If I am correct, initially people only with 20 score for English were invited. Looks like now (in 20 Oct round) they have invited some folks with 10 score in English. 
For both the cases though, I can see those invited had 15 points for Experience. Probably once all the guys with 10 marks in English are invited, will they start sending invite to folks with lesser experience points.


AZESCO: 261312
ACS positive. Accepted on 4th May, 2017
Age: 25 points
Experience: 15 points
Degree: 15 points
English: 10 points (Speaking: 65 Reading: 72 Listening: 71 Writing: 79)

Total points: 65 + 5 (SS)

EOI filed: 12/09/2017


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

ngoenka said:


> If I am correct, initially people only with 20 score for English were invited. Looks like now (in 20 Oct round) they have invited some folks with 10 score in English.
> For both the cases though, I can see those invited had 15 points for Experience. Probably once all the guys with 10 marks in English are invited, will they start sending invite to folks with lesser experience points.
> 
> 
> ...


i guess 190 invites are occupation based as well there is a person in this thread 233211 who got invite for NSW with 60+5 points 10 points for english and 5 points for exp


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Dear Mates,*

Please did someone get states sponsorship invitation of NSW for category of *263311* Telecommunications Engineer.



*Regards*


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AsifRehman said:


> *Dear Mates,*
> 
> Please did someone get states sponsorship invitation of NSW for category of *263311* Telecommunications Engineer.
> 
> ...


I can see two


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I can see two


Guys, got a pre-invite for NSW on 20-Oct. Below are my timelines.
AZESCO: 261312
ACS positive. Accepted on 4th May, 2017
Age: 25 points
Experience: 15 points
Degree: 15 points
English: 10 points (Speaking: 65 Reading: 72 Listening: 71 Writing: 79)

Total points: 65 + 5 (SS)

EOI filed(190): 12/09/2017
EOI filed (189): 12/09/2017


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ngoenka said:


> Guys, got a pre-invite for NSW on 20-Oct. Below are my timelines.
> AZESCO: 261312
> ACS positive. Accepted on 4th May, 2017
> Age: 25 points
> ...


Congrats!!!


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!!!


Thanks, my agent missed it when they received on 20th Oct, 2017.. 
Now on seeing the reminder he has called me. BTW need help with what would be the process ahead? First, I would need to accept the invite (before it expires after 14 days)?
What would be the visa fees that would have to be paid in the next 14 days?


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

ngoenka said:


> Thanks, my agent missed it when they received on 20th Oct, 2017..
> Now on seeing the reminder he has called me. BTW need help with what would be the process ahead? First, I would need to accept the invite (before it expires after 14 days)?
> What would be the visa fees that would have to be paid in the next 14 days?


Upload the documents in the NSW portal and pay 300AUD.


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Anyone here with job code 233211 (civil engineer) get state sponsorship from NSW?
Thank you

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## dechahar (Sep 25, 2017)

leo2575 said:


> Upload the documents in the NSW portal and pay 300AUD.


Its $330.00 actually after including GST


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

dechahar said:


> Its $330.00 actually after including GST


that's for folks residing in Australia


Sent from my PLK-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

leo2575 said:


> that's for folks residing in Australia
> 
> 
> Sent from my PLK-UL00 using Tapatalk


So, how much would it be exactly? Also, which all documents are to be submitted apart from ACS assessment, experience certificates and PTE results?


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

ngoenka said:


> So, how much would it be exactly? Also, which all documents are to be submitted apart from ACS assessment, experience certificates and PTE results?


CV is the only additional document that you need to submit. You need not submit exp certificates.. 

List of docs. 
1. Degree Certificate + Transcripts
2. Passport - First and Last page
3. PTE score report
4. ACS assessment
5. CV 

300 AUD would be roughly 15K INR. 

XE: Convert AUD/INR. Australia Dollar to India Rupee


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> But I feel , its important to enter both as CO might want to know if you had a gap between the jobs or not. If he sees both relevant and non relevant then he might not question it.


I see your EOI date is 22 June for 189. Don't you expect to get an invite this year since you are trying for 190.

1. When submitting multiple EOI, do you create separate accounts with different email and mobile number?

2. Do they offer direct grant in 190 also? I thought 190 processing time is generally over 6 - 8 months

3. Rejection ration? Isn't 190 have higher rejection ratio?

Sorry for asking so many question but I am also in the same boat and confused what should I do, my EOI date is Jul 4.


Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> *Dear Mates,*
> 
> Please did someone get states sponsorship invitation of NSW for category of *263311* Telecommunications Engineer.
> 
> ...


Dear, 
I'm also waiting from 13th of Oct 2017 with 60+5(SS) points. Seems most of the guys are related to Computer Engineering 
Let's hope for the best!!


----------



## gauravkap2885 (Oct 22, 2017)

*pre invite nsw or vic*

Hi

Anyone under 263111 got preinvite from NSW or VIC.
I have submitted EOI with 65+5 points.


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

hkglpr said:


> Dear,
> 
> I'm also waiting from 13th of Oct 2017 with 60+5(SS) points. Seems most of the guys are related to Computer Engineering
> 
> Let's hope for the best!!



True most of the guys here are from computers and allied fields 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

jbkhunda said:


> True most of the guys here are from computers and allied fields
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




BTW my anzco is 233915



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

jbkhunda said:


> jbkhunda said:
> 
> 
> > True most of the guys here are from computers and allied fields
> ...


What is your score, can you give a description of your score in various fields..??? And the DOE of submission of EOI for 190 visa and 189. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

abhishekcool702 said:


> What is your score, can you give a description of your score in various fields..??? And the DOE of submission of EOI for 190 visa and 189.
> 
> Thanks in advance.




55 + 5 for SS 190 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi All,
What is the average processing time from submission of documents to 190 NSW and getting skillselect invite ?
Their website says 12 weeks.
Couldn't find this info on immitracker. please advise. i will be very thankful.


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

sumitsagar said:


> Hi All,
> What is the average processing time from submission of documents to 190 NSW and getting skillselect invite ?
> Their website says 12 weeks.
> Couldn't find this info on skillselect. please advise. i will be very thankful.


its usually 4 to 6 weeks.. but some have received it under 3 weeks.. it varies from person to person and depends on the CO

Sent from my PLK-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks for replying mate.


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

gauravkap2885 said:


> Hi
> Anyone under 263111 Computer Network and System Engineer with(65+5) got preinvite from NSW or VIC in October 2017 under 190


Hi Gaurav, my code is also 263111 but I have not filed Eoi yet, can you please advice that whether you have raised multiple eoi for nsw and Victoria. Also after choosing state in eoi do we need to send any email to nsw or vic?. 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## Pintar (Oct 28, 2017)

stha1232 said:


> Anyone here with job code 233211 (civil engineer) get state sponsorship from NSW?
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Yes. Recently got under 233211. Eoi July. 60+5


Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shaaan98765 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hey Guys,

Code : 261311 Analyst Programmer
Points : 70 for NSW and VIC
EOI date : Oct 2nd 2017
PTE : 10 and Experience : 10

Is there any chance to get invite? If so when can i expect? 

Thanks 
Shaan


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Pintar said:


> Yes. Recently got under 233211. Eoi July. 60+5
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


Could you please provide his points break ups if you know and the date he got his pre-invite..
Thank you

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

Pintar said:


> Yes. Recently got under 233211. Eoi July. 60+5
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


Civil enginner invitation with 60+5 this year????!!! :llama:
Could you please post your details + nationality .. This will be great
I and many others are waiting with just 55+5 points (233211), if 60+5 was invited, this means we have at least hope..eace:
thanks dear.


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Shaaan98765 said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Code : 261311 Analyst Programmer
> Points : 70 for NSW and VIC
> ...


I am assuming you have also applied for 189.

For 189, you will get the invitation by March 2018. 
For 190, you can get the invitation next week or maybe later, there is no fixed policy for state sponsorship, therefore it can be predicted. 

Thanks


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

combatant said:


> I am assuming you have also applied for 189.
> 
> For 189, you will get the invitation by March 2018.
> For 190, you can get the invitation next week or maybe later, there is no fixed policy for state sponsorship, therefore it can be predicted.
> ...


In this scenario if I get 190 invite prior and I accept the Invitation than can I still accept the invitation for 189 later

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

stha1232 said:


> Could you please provide his points break ups if you know and the date he got his pre-invite..
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I don`t believe what he said was true. He is neither responding to the posts here, nor to the private msgs. NSW has just invited 233211 with 65+5 until this moment from the year 2017. Such unjustified sensational posts are really disgusting.:lie::lie:


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

Ham Admanedien said:


> stha1232 said:
> 
> 
> > Could you please provide his points break ups if you know and the date he got his pre-invite..
> ...


Hey mate, 

Can you please tell me the chances of getting an invite for 190 for engineering technologist (233914) with 60points. 
Age -25
Education -15
PTE-20
Experience -0
By reading the comments in the forum, I guess computer professionals are given the first choice, is there any chance that they would change this scenario..??? 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

abhishekcool702 said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Can you please tell me the chances of getting an invite for 190 for engineering technologist (233914) with 60points.
> Age -25
> ...


Hey, my occupation is civil engineer 233211, I don`t know about other occupations. Yet,you can simply check the trends in immitracker. I don`t think the priority is for computer related careers. What I am sure of, that NSW has started inviting my occupation in September, and till now, they invited only 65+5 pointers. 60+5 and 55+5 may be later this year, or even after January. Regards.:angel:


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

stha1232 said:


> Could you please provide his points break ups if you know and the date he got his pre-invite..
> Thank you
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Bro did u get ur nomination for NSW yet ? u said that u got pre invite for NSW for 60+5 in sept 233211


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> Bro did u get ur nomination for NSW yet ? u said that u got pre invite for NSW for 60+5 in sept 233211


Not yet..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pintar (Oct 28, 2017)

Ham Admanedien said:


> Civil enginner invitation with 60+5 this year????!!! :llama:
> Could you please post your details + nationality .. This will be great
> I and many others are waiting with just 55+5 points (233211), if 60+5 was invited, this means we have at least hope..eace:
> thanks dear.


Age 30, ielts 10, qualification 15, exp 5= 60 points. 

EOI 15 Jul. 
Invited to apply NSW state nomination 18 Oct.
Lodged nomination 24 Oct.
Occupation 233211.

Bit confused with the terminologies here since I am new. What I got is "invitation to apply for state nomination".

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pintar (Oct 28, 2017)

Ham Admanedien said:


> I don`t believe what he said was true. He is neither responding to the posts here, nor to the private msgs. NSW has just invited 233211 with 65+5 until this moment from the year 2017. Such unjustified sensational posts are really disgusting.:lie::lie:


Have some patience bro.
There is time difference across the globe and I don't check my phone 24-7.

I have replied to your previous post. And below is screenshot of my msg board to justify that I have not received hour private msg.

Thanks.









Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

Pintar said:


> Have some patience bro.
> There is time difference across the globe and I don't check my phone 24-7.
> 
> I have replied to your previous post. And below is screenshot of my msg board to justify that I have not received hour private msg.
> ...


Great news. Accept my apologies. :embarassed:

Friends in the forum: anyone 233211 (civil engineer) with 65+5 points haven`t received invitation from NSW yet? (and what is the EOI date).
This will give better understanding of the nomination process

Thanks, congrats and apologies again.


----------



## kaidenMVH (Jan 29, 2016)

i received my ITA last October 19. Last night, i submitted my application for state nomination NSW. You guys got any idea how long they are going to process the application?


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

kaidenMVH said:


> i received my ITA last October 19. Last night, i submitted my application for state nomination NSW. You guys got any idea how long they are going to process the application?


its usually 4 to 6 weeks.. but some have received it under 3 weeks.. it varies from person to person and depends on the CO


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ngoenka said:


> Thanks, my agent missed it when they received on 20th Oct, 2017..
> Now on seeing the reminder he has called me. BTW need help with what would be the process ahead? First, I would need to accept the invite (before it expires after 14 days)?
> What would be the visa fees that would have to be paid in the next 14 days?


you accept it, apply for nomination, after 3-6 weeks on average you get ITA (official nomination may take up to 12 weeks). 

The visa fees are on web-site.


----------



## gauravkap2885 (Oct 22, 2017)

Gsingh4it said:


> Hi Gaurav, my code is also 263111 but I have not filed Eoi yet, can you please advice that whether you have raised multiple eoi for nsw and Victoria. Also after choosing state in eoi do we need to send any email to nsw or vic?.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


Yes i have filled 2 seperate eio's for nsw and vic.
No mail is required to be sent to VIC or NSW for 263111 ICT occupation and u can apply for nomination only when you will be invited by one f them.


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

gauravkap2885 said:


> Yes i have filled 2 seperate eio's for nsw and vic.
> No mail is required to be sent to VIC or NSW for 263111 ICT occupation and u can apply for nomination only when you will be invited by one f them.


Tha ms for the quick reply, I am still awaiting my Acs result and than I will file. For both 189 and 190. By the way any idea which state is best nsw or vic for 263111.

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## gauravkap2885 (Oct 22, 2017)

Gsingh4it said:


> Tha ms for the quick reply, I am still awaiting my Acs result and than I will file. For both 189 and 190. By the way any idea which state is best nsw or vic for 263111.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


263111 is only eligible to apply under these 2 States only as per my knowledge
Tasmania is an option but they have different process


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

Ham Admanedien said:


> Great news. Accept my apologies. :embarassed:
> 
> Friends in the forum: anyone 233211 (civil engineer) with 65+5 points haven`t received invitation from NSW yet? (and what is the EOI date).
> This will give better understanding of the nomination process
> ...


its not possible that 60+5 get invited and 65+5 pointers are still waiting for 190 DIBP score is the priority in state nomination. secondly why would a 65 pointer submit an EOI for 190 as he can get an invite for 189 for 233211 in 1-2 weeks only


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

gauravkap2885 said:


> 263111 is only eligible to apply under these 2 States only as per my knowledge
> Tasmania is an option but they have different process


Bro tell one more thing as I am completely new to this. With score of 65 one should try for 189 or shall we opt 190 and increase score to 70.

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## gauravkap2885 (Oct 22, 2017)

Gsingh4it said:


> Bro tell one more thing as I am completely new to this. With score of 65 one should try for 189 or shall we opt 190 and increase score to 70.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


Check skill set website last draw results with 65 only those people have cleared who have applied till 3rd of March so there is a huge backlog.
190 is gud option but v can never be sure of this m still waiting too


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi Experts,

Can someone help me whether I can get my Partners 5 points with the below details?

1) I have applied for 261313 - Software Engineering.
2) My wife has 1.2 Years of experience in Software Engineering and she has completed B.Tech (Information Technology)

Can I claim 5 points for her?
Please suggest me. Thanks.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Your wife will need skills assessment too. 



sraja said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> Can someone help me whether I can get my Partners 5 points with the below details?
> 
> ...


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi Pals,

I would appreciate if anyone can help to know what documents are required after NSW invitation. I checked on NSW website however I have below query.

1.Do I need to upload the work experience letter? As i already have ACS results.
2.What documents I need to upload for my partner as I'm claiming 5 points.

I'm ready with below documents both for myself and my partner.

1.English Test Score
2.ACS Result
3.Passport
4.Bachelor Degree & Convocation

Let me know I am missing any documents.

It would be great if someone who has already received the invitation can share his experience for documents requirement & challenges.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi mates 

Can anyone confirm 55+5 points for NSW SS. I was 32 before applying this year (60+5) but my age is 33 now. (55+5) 

Please did NSW started invitation for TE 263311


Thanks


----------



## telmagid (Oct 4, 2016)

gauravkap2885 said:


> Check skill set website last draw results with 65 only those people have cleared who have applied till 3rd of March so there is a huge backlog.
> 190 is gud option but v can never be sure of this m still waiting too


Hey gauravkap2885,

I have 65 points as well, and I'm expecting to lodge my EOI by mid November, would you please advise how long would it take to get invited by NSW.

Best regards,


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

People.. please call NSW Department of Hope and Predictions, they will be able to assist you with all your related questions and queries and guess what, they will also give you the exact date and time you will get an invite from NSW so you can happily start packing! How good is that hey! Just make sure you have your passport # when you give them a call.


----------



## Shaaan98765 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hey Guys,

Has anyone reported getting pre-invite from NSW/VIC with (65+5) points for 2613* with 10 points for exp and 10 for English ?

If so what is the EOI ?

Thanks
Shaan


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

Why there is a delay in uploading 18 October skilled migration round result????
Any idea


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

jfperez05 said:


> People.. please call NSW Department of Hope and Predictions, they will be able to assist you with all your related questions and queries and guess what, they will also give you the exact date and time you will get an invite from NSW so you can happily start packing! How good is that hey! Just make sure you have your passport # when you give them a call.


Then, respected fellow, what would be the function of this forum?:noidea:


----------



## ragu4you (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi Shaan,
I have also applied for NSW (190 Visa) - Analyst programmer on 20 th Sep 2017.
Still waiting.
Happy that atleast there is one from Analyst Programmer!!


----------



## maximennella (Sep 3, 2017)

*Industrial Engineer*

Hi,

During last month, NSW updated their nomination list and included my career "Industrial Engineering".

Does anyone got invited? How many points?

Currently I have 60 points including the ones from the state nomination, but I am studying to better up my English skills and get the 70 points.

Regards,
Max


----------



## carlo77 (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi guys..

As I have been pre-invited and submitted my application to NSW and waiting for their decision. Is it safe to update the EOI? I need to add non relevant experience which will not affect my points. Thanks


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

carlo77 said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> As I have been pre-invited and submitted my application to NSW and waiting for their decision. Is it safe to update the EOI? I need to add non relevant experience which will not affect my points. Thanks


You better not update as it will not provide you any benefits.


Can you please help to know what documents are required after NSW invitation. I checked on NSW website however I have below query.

1.Do I need to upload the work experience letter? As i already have ACS results.
2.What documents I need to upload for my partner as I'm claiming 5 points.

I'm ready with below documents both for myself and my partner.

1.English Test Score
2.ACS Result
3.Passport
4.Bachelor Degree & Convocation

Also what kind of resume they need?

Let me know I am missing any documents.


----------



## dechahar (Sep 25, 2017)

sahu_mantu said:


> You better not update as it will not provide you any benefits.
> 
> 
> Can you please help to know what documents are required after NSW invitation. I checked on NSW website however I have below query.
> ...


1. CV (just basic resume you have)
2. Partner's English, +ve skill assessment and passport is what i upload.


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi All, 

I have got 65 points(60+5) under 261313 job code and has submitted my EOI on April 2017. Any luck for me in the neat future ?

Also, what is the meaning of the term "Pre-Invite" ?

Thanks


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

eashwar said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have got 65 points(60+5) under 261313 job code and has submitted my EOI on April 2017. Any luck for me in the neat future ?
> 
> ...




You have little to no luck in the near future, unless you have 20 points for English AND/OR 10 points for experience in your original EOI. Pre invite is a nomination invite that state sends a candidate they deem suitable. After you consent with them to nominate with that state by paying 300 AUD they take another upto 12 weeks to reassess your profile to then send you the ITA (comparable to 189 ITA). My viewpoint is that invitations to pro-rata IT occupations will not see any nomination pre-invites to applicants who do not bring forth either exemplary experience in years or Superior standards of English or both. Quid pro quo, the considerations of the aforementioned by the assessor may be relaxed ony if points are high to offset. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

mrigank_bhushan said:


> eashwar said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


So for pro-rata occupation's 60 pointers there is hope if we have scored 8 bands each in IELTS or PTE. Is it the case mate...???


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

carlo77 said:


> Hi guys..
> 
> As I have been pre-invited and submitted my application to NSW and waiting for their decision. Is it safe to update the EOI? I need to add non relevant experience which will not affect my points. Thanks


its non relevant experience so it shouldnt be an issue. You can update this missing information in form 80.


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

abhishekcool702 said:


> So for pro-rata occupation's 60 pointers there is hope if we have scored 8 bands each in IELTS or PTE. Is it the case mate...???




Most of us share here what they see on this forum and multitude other platforms such as this. I so far have not seen pro- rata candidates get pre nomination invited at 60; having said that if you get 79+ each in RWSL in PTE or 8+ in IELTS you will scale to a better positioning in 189 by your increased over all score, the way the new world order goes in 2613 right now, you will likely get an invite in the very next round itself. Of course 190 will still remain qualitatively a black box even then, but why would you care anyway. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

mrigank_bhushan said:


> abhishekcool702 said:
> 
> 
> > So for pro-rata occupation's 60 pointers there is hope if we have scored 8 bands each in IELTS or PTE. Is it the case mate...???
> ...


Actually mate, even after scoring 8 bands each I m at 60 points score because I do not have any points for experience and I m under 25 years of age. So I thought I would be a good idea to ask about it.


----------



## Nico_Aus (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi everyone  

I’ve submited an EOI for 190 NSW with 65+5 on 233512 ANZCO last week 19 Oct.
Age: 30 pts, Educ: 15 pts
20 pts for language, but none for experience (only 2 years experience after graduation) 

From what I’ve read so far on the forum, NSW rewards superior english points better than other points in the total, 

What’s your opinion on my situation for the near future, anyone with a similar pro-rata occupation case ?

Cheers


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

Nico_Aus said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I’ve submited an EOI for 190 NSW with 65+5 on 233512 ANZCO last week 19 Oct.
> Age: 30 pts, Educ: 15 pts
> ...


I'm in the same boat as you for points, experience, and English except I'm 261313 Software Engineer. Unfortunately I just turned in my experience to be judged by the ACS so I probably won't be able to put in an EOI until next month. Praying for the 190 since the 189 isn't looking so great for 65 pointers in pro-rata fields right now.


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

I received Victoria Sponsorship just now via email and also checked my status on skillselect changed to Invited...
Today was the last day of 12 week which they mention in their email.
Best of luck to u guys as well. ..
i had received Pre Inv from NSW as well.. which i will withdraw.
Best of Luck Bros.


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> I received Victoria Sponsorship just now via email and also checked my status on skillselect changed to Invited...
> Today was the last day of 12 week which they mention in their email.
> Best of luck to u guys as well. ..
> i had received Pre Inv from NSW as well.. which i will withdraw.
> Best of Luck Bros.




Congratulations. What's ur ANZCO ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> I received Victoria Sponsorship just now via email and also checked my status on skillselect changed to Invited...
> Today was the last day of 12 week which they mention in their email.
> Best of luck to u guys as well. ..
> i had received Pre Inv from NSW as well.. which i will withdraw.
> Best of Luck Bros.


Have you applied with 2 different email ids or with the same mail.

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

mhr123 said:


> I received Victoria Sponsorship just now via email and also checked my status on skillselect changed to Invited...
> Today was the last day of 12 week which they mention in their email.
> Best of luck to u guys as well. ..
> i had received Pre Inv from NSW as well.. which i will withdraw.
> Best of Luck Bros.


Congrats on the invite.


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> I received Victoria Sponsorship just now via email and also checked my status on skillselect changed to Invited...
> Today was the last day of 12 week which they mention in their email.
> Best of luck to u guys as well. ..
> i had received Pre Inv from NSW as well.. which i will withdraw.
> Best of Luck Bros.


Congrats. 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

mhr123 said:


> I received Victoria Sponsorship just now via email and also checked my status on skillselect changed to Invited...
> Today was the last day of 12 week which they mention in their email.
> Best of luck to u guys as well. ..
> i had received Pre Inv from NSW as well.. which i will withdraw.
> Best of Luck Bros.


Congratulations bro. I want to ask you that do we have to apply separately to Victoria state website or they select from EOI. And what about the NSW. 

You mentioned they asked for 12 weeks, what is the whole procedure can you guide? Because uptil now I am assuming that we have to make two/three different EOI's for nsw, vic, queensland etc and they will select you from there. Is it the process?


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

ugandar123 said:


> Have you applied with 2 different email ids or with the same mail.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


2 Diff emails


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

combatant said:


> Congratulations bro. I want to ask you that do we have to apply separately to Victoria state website or they select from EOI. And what about the NSW.


For ICT , u have to apply from SkillSelect 190 Visa . They will send you Pre-Invite and only after that u can apply directly on their Website as u need to enter the EOI no that received the Pre Inv.



combatant said:


> You mentioned they asked for 12 weeks, what is the whole procedure can you guide? Because uptil now I am assuming that we have to make two/three different EOI's for nsw, vic, queensland etc and they will select you from there. Is it the process?


After Pre Inv u need to enter the details and it's self explanatory . After successful submission they will send u an acknowledgement email and the content is as below:

Dear XXXXXX, 

Thank you for the information you have sent to the Victorian Government's Skilled and Business Migration Program. The reference number is XXXXXX. The nominated occupation is 261312 Developer Programmer. 

Your application will be processed and reviewed for Victorian Government nomination. *This process may take up to twelve weeks* and you will be advised of the outcome as soon as a decision has been made. We request that you do not enquire on the progress of the application during this period.


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

mhr123 said:


> For ICT , u have to apply from SkillSelect 190 Visa . They will send you Pre-Invite and only after that u can apply directly on their Website as u need to enter the EOI no that received the Pre Inv.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ok, so you received a Victoria Pre-invite just like you did for NSW? How long before you got the Pre-invite from the day of EOI submission or DOE?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Ok, so you received a Victoria Pre-invite just like you did for NSW? How long before you got the Pre-invite from the day of EOI submission or DOE?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For NSW I received my invite to apply for nomination in a couple of days. Others never receive an invite before their EOI expires in 2 years. The rest varies between these two extremes with no indicator.


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

FFacs said:


> For NSW I received my invite to apply for nomination in a couple of days. Others never receive an invite before their EOI expires in 2 years. The rest varies between these two extremes with no indicator.




Your story, much like the story of some other old timers here, is of a more tranquil time of PR invitations; and much has evolved in the world of invitations since then. I received my NSW pre-invite while everyone else with my kind of points and my kind of experience was getting invited. Victoria whereas seems to be following an algorithm that is mystical. I am trying to break that code. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mhr123 (Jul 4, 2017)

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Ok, so you received a Victoria Pre-invite just like you did for NSW? How long before you got the Pre-invite from the day of EOI submission or DOE?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For Pre Inv Vic - 35 days ... Sponsorship - 84 days.
For Pre Inv NSW - 14 days.


----------



## divyarenga (Sep 7, 2017)

Recruitment consultant 223112 has *** in the job code. Can someone clarify what does *** mean

As like other countries job search visa is provided in Australia or not. My skill is not in demand list . Can I apply for any visa in Australia. But my job is a skilled job 223111 human resource advisor


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I'm expecting my points will get increase in next week by 5 points for work experience. Therefore,my total points will be 75 including SS applied under ICT BA. 

Can you please let me know when I can expect invitation from NSW?


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi all.
If i receive an invitation from Victoria (hypothetically) , but my preference is NSW. Can I progress with the Victoria nomination process ( paying the fees etc.) and in the same time keep waiting for NSW invite? At which point I would not be able to accept NSW invitation?


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

divyarenga said:


> Recruitment consultant 223112 has *** in the job code. Can someone clarify what does *** mean
> 
> As like other countries job search visa is provided in Australia or not. My skill is not in demand list . Can I apply for any visa in Australia. But my job is a skilled job 223111 human resource advisor


The answer to your question is in the same website/location you found the *** next to the ANZSCO occupation. Read a bit more and you will find the answer.


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

Hi all, need advice. I am 65 pointer in field computer networks and going to file Eoi this week.

Please advice shall I file 189 and wait for output or file 190 in Nsw and Victoria which will give me extra 5 points and chooses which one come first.

So confused not sure what will be best as per current trends.

One more option I have is to wait for my wife to clear PTE and than file Acs for her and get extra 5 points which I believe will took me a other 3 months to prepare for test and to collect the documents and file it.

Need experts opinion here. 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

Guys, I have received a pre-invite for NSW for which I have already filed the documents. Meanwhile, I have also filed for 190 (VICTORIA). Is there any possibility that I might get invited for Victoria only or my 190 EOI gets terminated once I get pre-invite for NSW?


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

ngoenka said:


> Guys, I have received a pre-invite for NSW for which I have already filed the documents. Meanwhile, I have also filed for 190 (VICTORIA). Is there any possibility that I might get invited for Victoria only or my 190 EOI gets terminated once I get pre-invite for NSW?


Congrats mate, 

You can get an invite from Victoria, if you have submitted 2 different EOI's for 2 states. There's no such restrictions on getting invite. Can you please share ur occupation and point's breakdown please as I m not using the app.


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

ngoenka said:


> Guys, I have received a pre-invite for NSW for which I have already filed the documents. Meanwhile, I have also filed for 190 (VICTORIA). Is there any possibility that I might get invited for Victoria only or my 190 EOI gets terminated once I get pre-invite for NSW?


congratulations mate ! whats your timeline and anzsco ?


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> congratulations mate ! whats your timeline and anzsco ?


Thanks guys! Below are my timelines:

AZESCO: 261312
ACS positive. Accepted on 4th May, 2017
Age: 25 points
Experience: 15 points
Degree: 15 points
English: 10 points

Total points: 65 + 5 (SS)

EOI filed: 13/09/2017
NSW Pre-invite: 20/10/2017
Documents filed: 31/10/2017


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi Leo,

Thanks for the information on resume. I just applied on the NSW link.

Can you please share your comments on below point?
I have applied for both NSW and Victoria nomination. Now that i have received pre-invite for NSW do i need to withdraw the EOI for Victoria. Basically just want to know if this will impact my NSW nomination.

Thanks,
Nishant



leo2575 said:


> I checked this with couple of senior members in the forum and apparently there is no fixed CV format. Just put what ever CV you have. Just make sure that it matches with the ACS skill assessment letter that you received.


----------



## rmsundaram4 (Oct 13, 2016)

Hello guys, have a doubt such as if we proceeded with SC 489 Visa, can't we avail the government benefits (free education, medicines etc) rendered in that state ...


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

nishantagg said:


> Hi Leo,
> 
> Thanks for the information on resume. I just applied on the NSW link.
> 
> ...


I did ...

Sent from my PLK-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimmy1111 (Nov 1, 2017)

how do I create a post so that people can see and reply to my question?


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

kimmy1111 said:


> how do I create a post so that people can see and reply to my question?


You just did..


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

Just to reconfirm and 100% sure, i should withdraw the Victorian Nomination. Right ?



leo2575 said:


> I did ...
> 
> Sent from my PLK-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

nishantagg said:


> Just to reconfirm and 100% sure, i should withdraw the Victorian Nomination. Right ?


I am not sure if you can have two simultaneous invite applications especially if you got an invite from of state.. I was apprehensive and deleted the vic appl.. do confirm from other senior members of the forum.

Sent from my PLK-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

zaback21 said:


> NSW usually goes pro rata ways meaning they invite people with highest DIBP points first and then further sort it based on English Skills and Work Exp.
> 
> Last year, I haven't seen anybody got NSW nominations in pro rata below the cut-off points. In fact it was always guys with 5-10 points more than cut-off points that got invite and hence NSW nomination can be more difficult than 189 for pro rata.
> 
> ...


But why would someone with 70 points go with state sponsorship while he can get 189 invitation in the next round? 

I think people with (65 + 5) points will start getting invitation in few weeks.


----------



## Lauren28 (Oct 29, 2017)

I received a nomination application for NSW a week and a half ago. I submitted the application form and paid the fees. Now the wait begins.


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

I think it make sense to withdraw the other one. Thanks



leo2575 said:


> I am not sure if you can have two simultaneous invite applications especially if you got an invite from of state.. I was apprehensive and deleted the vic appl.. do confirm from other senior members of the forum.
> 
> Sent from my PLK-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

sahu_mantu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I'm expecting my points will get increase in next week by 5 points for work experience. Therefore,my total points will be 75 including SS applied under ICT BA.
> 
> Can you please let me know when I can expect invitation from NSW?


Folks any update on my above query?


----------



## agd (Sep 7, 2017)

Lauren28 said:


> I received a nomination application for NSW a week and a half ago. I submitted the application form and paid the fees. Now the wait begins.


same here. what's your nominated occupation and when did you submit the form?


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

Lauren28 said:


> I received a nomination application for NSW a week and a half ago. I submitted the application form and paid the fees. Now the wait begins.


congrats Lauren !!! all the very best on your further steps on the pr process  cheers !!!


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

sahu_mantu said:


> sahu_mantu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Guys, can you please answer my query. Appreciate your help.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sahu_mantu said:


> Guys, can you please answer my query. Appreciate your help.


So you will have 70 for SC189 right? 

Well, you can wait for SC189 then... but yes, NSW should come sooner.


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> sahu_mantu said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, can you please answer my query. Appreciate your help.
> ...


Yes 70 for 189. As 189 will take more time therefore I would like to Go ahead with NSW invitation. Can I expect in this month?


----------



## carlo77 (Aug 15, 2017)

Lauren28 said:


> I received a nomination application for NSW a week and a half ago. I submitted the application form and paid the fees. Now the wait begins.


Same here. When can we possibly get the results? Thanks


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

Hi,
Do we have any data how many days, post July 2017, is NSW taking to approve 190 applications for nomination ?


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

Do they usually take that much time to declare skilled migration round result.....??? 
As of last one and still hasn't done yet


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sahu_mantu said:


> Yes 70 for 189. As 189 will take more time therefore I would like to Go ahead with NSW invitation. Can I expect in this month?


hii sahu, what is your points breakdown ? kindly advise.


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

ksrikanthh said:


> sahu_mantu said:
> 
> 
> > Yes 70 for 189. As 189 will take more time therefore I would like to Go ahead with NSW invitation. Can I expect in this month?
> ...


Age- 30
English-10
Education-15
Work Exp-10
Partner-5
State Nomination-5


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sahu_mantu said:


> Age- 30
> English-10
> Education-15
> Work Exp-10
> ...


you have a very good points breakdown especially 10 for english and 10 for experience. what is your job code ?


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

ksrikanthh said:


> sahu_mantu said:
> 
> 
> > age- 30
> ...


261111 ict ba


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

sahu_mantu said:


> 261111 ict ba


with 75 pts you have a very good chance to receive one from NSW soon ! all the very best ! cheers


----------



## vijay Matta (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi,
I have submitted My EOI on 22nd october 2017 for 190 subclass to NSW. with 65 + 5 points

Job code- 262111: Database Administrator 
age- 30
english-10
education-15
work exp-10
state nomination-5


Awaiting Pre invite.....

Any one on the same page ...any one who has submitted in october and got invite.

Please post

Thanks...


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

vijay Matta said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted My EOI on 22nd october 2017 for 190 subclass to NSW. with 65 + 5 points
> 
> Job code- 262111: Database Administrator
> ...


hii vijay, welcome to Invitation Waiting List ( IWL ), with 65+5 pts having 10 for english and 10 for experience under database administrator category you have a very good chance to hear from NSW soon ! all the very best ! do keep us posted once you receive an invite. cheers  !!!


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

Has anyone got NSW approval for nomination application recently?
How much time is NSW taking for approving nomination application?


----------



## rodtanjr (Mar 1, 2017)

nanho said:


> Has anyone got NSW approval for nomination application recently?
> 
> How much time is NSW taking for approving nomination application?




4-6 weeks. Varies case to case also


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vijay Matta (Sep 7, 2017)

ksrikanthh said:


> hii vijay, welcome to Invitation Waiting List ( IWL ), with 65+5 pts having 10 for english and 10 for experience under database administrator category you have a very good chance to hear from NSW soon ! all the very best ! do keep us posted once you receive an invite. cheers  !!!


Thanks Srikanth..fingers cross....Sure will keep you posted...


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

vijay Matta said:


> Thanks Srikanth..fingers cross....Sure will keep you posted...


cheers  !!!


----------



## chetangadagin (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Any idea when can we expect invitations from immigration team Australia? I have completed submission of EOI with 65 points (189) and 70 points for (190) visa on 20th September 2017.

Thanks and Regards,
Chetan Gadagin.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

chetangadagin said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Any idea when can we expect invitations from immigration team Australia? I have completed submission of EOI with 65 points (189) and 70 points for (190) visa on 20th September 2017.
> 
> ...


hii chetan, welcome to Invitation Waiting List ( IWL ) , could you please share your job code and points breakdown ? kindly advise.


----------



## l33t (May 31, 2017)

Hi,

Can anyone let me know when can I expect NSW invite or what are my chances with the below given points breakdown.

Job Code: 261313 (Software Engineer) 
Age : 30
Degree : 15
English : 20
Exp : 0
EOI(189-65/190(NSW)-70): 22/09/2017


----------



## chetangadagin (Aug 21, 2017)

Hi, 

Job code is 261313 ( Software Engineer )
Age = 30 points
PTE = 10 points
Experience = 10 points
Education = 15 points

Thanks and Regards,
Chetan Gadagin


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

chetangadagin said:


> Hi,
> 
> Job code is 261313 ( Software Engineer )
> Age = 30 points
> ...


hii chetan,
having 10 pts for english and 10 pts for experience with overall 65+5 indicates you stand a very good chance to hear from NSW soon. all the best. do keep us posted once you receive an invite. cheers  !!!


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

Hi All,

I dont see any NSW or VIC invitations for 263111 computer and Network professionals.
I have 65+5 points and OCT 25th latest updated from 60 to 65 points.
SC189 is no hope as the invites are at 1 week of March and it takes 8-9 months with this trend. That means almost no cap will be left.


----------



## Indieaus (Apr 14, 2017)

vijay Matta said:


> Hi,
> I have submitted My EOI on 22nd october 2017 for 190 subclass to NSW. with 65 + 5 points
> 
> Job code- 262111: Database Administrator
> ...




Hello vijay i have applied for same profile.
Can u share your number on private message if possible


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

My points break down are

job code 261313
PTE 10
education 15
age 30
experience 10 (2nd ACS applied expected 20th Nov)

What are my chances for NSW or Vic 190 and 189.


----------



## Indieaus (Apr 14, 2017)

combatant said:


> My points break down are
> 
> job code 261313
> PTE 10
> ...




What mean by 2nd acs ????
Can we apply for second time acs if we want to change the occuaption code???
Is it possible


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

combatant said:


> My points break down are
> 
> job code 261313
> PTE 10
> ...


hii combatant, having 10 pts for english and 10 pts for experience with overall 65+5 you stand a very good chance to receive one from NSW. when did u submit your eoi ? kindly advise.


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

I submitted my EOI 30th August with PTE 65+ points. But later I came to know that you have to reassess ACS if you have switched your job. Therefore, I have filed for the ACS hopefully I will get it by 20th November. 

My first ACS was done in september 2016 with 5 points. During April I qualified for 10 points.


----------



## vijay Matta (Sep 7, 2017)

Indieaus said:


> Hello vijay i have applied for same profile.
> Can u share your number on private message if possible


you can contcat me at <*SNIP*> *Inappropriate content: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ge...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155218 kaju/moderator*


----------



## Indieaus (Apr 14, 2017)

combatant said:


> I submitted my EOI 30th August with PTE 65+ points. But later I came to know that you have to reassess ACS if you have switched your job. Therefore, I have filed for the ACS hopefully I will get it by 20th November.
> 
> My first ACS was done in september 2016 with 5 points. During April I qualified for 10 points.



Have you applied for fresh application ???
Becuase i also need to add my new experience ....after few month...


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

combatant said:


> I submitted my EOI 30th August with PTE 65+ points. But later I came to know that you have to reassess ACS if you have switched your job. Therefore, I have filed for the ACS hopefully I will get it by 20th November.
> 
> My first ACS was done in september 2016 with 5 points. During April I qualified for 10 points.


cool


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Indieaus said:


> Have you applied for fresh application ???
> Becuase i also need to add my new experience ....after few month...


You cannot applied for fresh ACS or in other words you cannot file new ACS, they have your old records and they won't allow you to make new ACS account. 

You have to use old Username and update your documents, pay the fee and wait for about 30-35 days. 

If you already have done ACS once and your points are not increased then you don't have to go for ACS, you can use your current one.


----------



## Indieaus (Apr 14, 2017)

combatant said:


> Indieaus said:
> 
> 
> > Have you applied for fresh application ???
> ...




What in the case if i had use agent for 1 acs skill assessment n now i want file for acs with my own ????


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Indieaus said:


> What in the case if i had use agent for 1 acs skill assessment n now i want file for acs with my own ????


Did you agent gave you the username/password. On which email address you received the result of ACS?


----------



## Indieaus (Apr 14, 2017)

combatant said:


> Indieaus said:
> 
> 
> > What in the case if i had use agent for 1 acs skill assessment n now i want file for acs with my own ????
> ...




No need ....not my email address.....they
Use their own email address ...


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

venkataramanareddy said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I dont see any NSW or VIC invitations for 263111 computer and Network professionals.
> I have 65+5 points and OCT 25th latest updated from 60 to 65 points.
> SC189 is no hope as the invites are at 1 week of March and it takes 8-9 months with this trend. That means almost no cap will be left.


I am also with same points so you are saying, the next round for 189 is only in March. If that is that case than what you say, any luck for us in state nomination before that. 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

Gsingh4it said:


> I am also with same points so you are saying, the next round for 189 is only in March. If that is that case than what you say, any luck for us in state nomination before that.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


I dont think any miracle will happen with SS. and there will be no hope for 65 pointers who applied in october.
My points reduced for age in AUgust and exp increased in OCT so again my EOI is updated in OCT for 65 points.

If some state nominates ok(Which is not likely to happen. as of now for 263111 I did not see any SS nominations).
Only option to crack 79+ or wait for the years to pass.


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

venkataramanareddy said:


> I dont think any miracle will happen with SS. and there will be no hope for 65 pointers who applied in october.
> My points reduced for age in AUgust and exp increased in OCT so again my EOI is updated in OCT for 65 points.
> 
> If some state nominates ok(Which is not likely to happen. as of now for 263111 I did not see any SS nominations).
> Only option to crack 79+ or wait for the years to pass.


So if we manage to increase 5 points via partner points or by increasing PTE points before March, than we have hope before July or it will come in next cycle only. 

For me to get 5 more points it will take at least till Feb. 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

vijay Matta said:


> you can contcat me at +91 ###########.



.....annnnddddd that's you on the global cold-calling list. Expect to get lots of "this is Microsoft, your PC has a virus sir" calls


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Indieaus said:


> No need ....not my email address.....they
> Use their own email address ...


I m afraid you have to pay them again to get your ACS done. Or you can ask them to provide you the credentials. One thing can be done is to directly contact the ACS and ask them to grant you to file a new ACS. They typically reply within 24 hours. 

Thanks


----------



## david_lie (Aug 24, 2015)

NSW 190 Pre-Invitation (3 November 2017)

Occupation: Accountant (General)
Points:
Age: 30
English: 20
Qualification: 15
Study in Aus: 5
Work Experience: 5
State Sponsorship: 5

EOI Date of Effect: 2 Oct 2017


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

Congrats mate


----------



## l33t (May 31, 2017)

l33t said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can anyone let me know when can I expect NSW invite or what are my chances with the below given points breakdown.
> 
> ...



Can someone please answer my above query?


----------



## l33t (May 31, 2017)

david_lie said:


> NSW 190 Pre-Invitation (3 November 2017)
> 
> Occupation: Accountant (General)
> Points:
> ...


CongratzZ


----------



## venkataramanareddy (Nov 27, 2015)

l33t said:


> Can someone please answer my above query?



No one can expect the NSW or any SS or predict the time frame expect the SS itself. Its upto them to give or not.
for 65 points 189 currently 1st week of April is cleared and if there are no much 70 or above pointers in every draw then you can expect the invite in another 8 months.
or increase the points is the only option.


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

I have 75 points accountant with 20 English, 10 experience and DOE is Sep 15. Any idea why I didn’t get invited, people with the same points and even later DOE got invited.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

when can we expect NSW invitation for 261313 with 65 points( 60+5) ??
EOI submitted in August

thanks in advance for your valuable replies


----------



## l33t (May 31, 2017)

venkataramanareddy said:


> No one can expect the NSW or any SS or predict the time frame expect the SS itself. Its upto them to give or not.
> for 65 points 189 currently 1st week of April is cleared and if there are no much 70 or above pointers in every draw then you can expect the invite in another 8 months.
> or increase the points is the only option.


Thanks for your response


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

Heard that NSW started picking 65 points (including SS). If anybody got the invite please post here with DOE, points, occupation code and invite date.

Thanks

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

ugandar123 said:


> Heard that NSW started picking 65 points (including SS). If anybody got the invite please post here with DOE, points, occupation code and invite date.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


I do not know about 60 pointers but someone got the pre-invite for 65 for developer programmer today. Where have you heard about 60 pointers getting invites. Please tell their points break down and occupation, if possible.


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

Mir0 said:


> I have 75 points accountant with 20 English, 10 experience and DOE is Sep 15. Any idea why I didn?t get invited, people with the same points and even later DOE got invited.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That looks very weird. Usually if you have good English and work ex, you should be one of the first.... Are you sure ppl beyond your doe has received invites??


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

Mir0 said:


> I have 75 points accountant with 20 English, 10 experience and DOE is Sep 15. Any idea why I didn’t get invited, people with the same points and even later DOE got invited.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It depends on your occupation (ANZSCO code) as well. When you said "people with the same points and even later DOE got invited." , they might belong to a different occupation which NSW feels has more demand currently. 

BTW does your 75 points include SS ?


----------



## Lauren28 (Oct 29, 2017)

I received a nomination application for NSW on the 20th of October. I had 60 points plus the 5 points. Early Childhood (Pre-primary school) teacher (ANZSCO 241111)


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

Lauren28 said:


> I received a nomination application for NSW on the 20th of October. I had 60 points plus the 5 points. Early Childhood (Pre-primary school) teacher (ANZSCO 241111)


What was your point break down..??


----------



## Chaudang277 (Nov 1, 2017)

Hi,
Because my visa will be expired soon. So after I get pre-invi of NSW and then submit the documents and pay the fees,after can I get Bridging visa or not? Or have to wait after 12 weeks and lodge to Immi to get Bridging visa?
Any one know?


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

Chaudang277 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Because my visa will be expired soon. So after I get pre-invi of NSW and then submit the documents and pay the fees,after can I get Bridging visa or not? Or have to wait after 12 weeks and lodge to Immi to get Bridging visa?
> 
> Any one know?




I don't know your issue thoroughly but whatever visa you apply onshore, you will be granted a bridging visa right away. If you won't receive an email notifying bridging visa within 24 hours you can get in touch with immi help line or activate it through vevo as far as i am concerned.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Lauren28 (Oct 29, 2017)

Age : 30
Ielts: 10
Qualification: 15
Work experience:5
Nomination: 5
Altogether 65 points.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Bridging visa is only granted after via lodgement. 
You can send an email to NSW with your issue they might be able to prioritize your application. 
I think as long as you lodge within 28 days of visa expiry you won't have to go offshore but you will get bridging C with no travel right. Better get help from a good migration agent. Otherwise offshore lodgement is also an option. 


Ilay said:


> Chaudang277 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

What is the date of 190 invitation, it seems like first every alternate Friday just like 189 i.e every alternate Wednesday.


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

sumitsagar said:


> Bridging visa is only granted after via lodgement.
> You can send an email to NSW with your issue they might be able to prioritize your application.
> I think as long as you lodge within 28 days of visa expiry you won't have to go offshore but you will get bridging C with no travel right. Better get help from a good migration agent. Otherwise offshore lodgement is also an option.




Like i said, after you applied for a visa..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

You were on point yes. But they asked if they'll get bridging while state nomination is being processed. So I thought I'd elaborate on that. Cheers.


----------



## Chaudang277 (Nov 1, 2017)

sumitsagar said:


> You were on point yes. But they asked if they'll get bridging while state nomination is being processed. So I thought I'd elaborate on that. Cheers.


Thank you
But I just have 10 days left before my visa will be expired. And really confuse now. Agent said that I should apply for visitor visa while waiting for state nomination process
But if i apply visitor visa,i cant work. It will be my big problem


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

Chaudang277 said:


> Thank you
> 
> But I just have 10 days left before my visa will be expired. And really confuse now. Agent said that I should apply for visitor visa while waiting for state nomination process
> 
> But if i apply visitor visa,i cant work. It will be my big problem




Well mate, when you apply for visa offshore, you will not be able to go back to Australia until your visa is granted, if it will be granted. Besides, you can talk to your employer and ask if he or she can do you a favour..otherwise just ask for sometime break and look for a behind the scenes job..there are a lot of people work off the books even as a waitress/waiter, not to mention illegals..don't worry too much mate..

Alternatively, do not apply for a visitor visa. Does your agency assure you that you would actually get a tourist visa? If you cannot, you will have to live the country as you cannot apply for a new visa when you are on a bridging visa since you do not hold a visa apart from bridging visa ( substantive visa) if they refuse your visitor visa, you have to leave the country because they will give you no further stay condition..unless your agency can guarantee that you would obtain a visitor visa, i would recommend you to apply for a student visa.. you don't have to pay for the whole tuition when you apply onshore, too..don't you leave the country or apply for a visa of which outcome may force you to leave the country unless you are ready to wait offshore for who knows how long window of time..( personally experienced)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## NAVK (Aug 25, 2017)

Ilay said:


> Chaudang277 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you
> ...


Hi..if anyone is on bridging can lodge another visa??


----------



## jbd1978 (May 31, 2015)

Hello Friends, 

I got Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa for 261311 Analyst Programmer ANZSCO on 3rd Nov. 

My details are as below. 

EOI - 1-Jul

Age - 25 Points
Qualification - 10 Points
English - PTE - LRSW - 65, 83, 73, 68 - 10 Points
Overseas Experience - 5+ Years - 10 Points
Australian Experience - 3+ Years - 10 Points
Total points without state sponsorship - 65 Points

I have 3 questions. 

- As part of application, I need to submit my resume as well. Do I need to highlight anything specific in resume?
- Is this invitation is kind of confirmation for nomination or there may be additional criteria for selection? I have all required evidences for points mentioned above and it is confirmed through ACS as well.
- After I apply for NSW nomination, how quickly it can be approved and I can get EOI nomination? Their standard lead time is 12 weeks, but has anyone has applied recently and have experience elapsed time for decision?

Thanks


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

NAVK said:


> Hi..if anyone is on bridging can lodge another visa??




I have..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

jbd1978 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I got Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa for 261311 Analyst Programmer ANZSCO on 3rd Nov.
> 
> ...


Hey mate, 
Can you please tell the date u got the invite...???


----------



## Jaiganesh2013 (Dec 12, 2013)

*NSW 190 70 points expected invitation time*

I have submitted NSW 190 EOI on 19/10/2017 with 70 points including(SS). Please let me know when can I expect the invite from NSW.

My details are :

Code : Developer Programmer - 261312
English : PTEA - 10
Experience : 15 ( AUS experience)
Degree : 15
Age: 25
Points : 65
Total points : 70( 5 for NW SS)

Thanks


----------



## NAVK (Aug 25, 2017)

Hi..I have a question..currently I'm on my 457 bridging visa and yesterday I moved to 80 points and expecting an invite in the next round.. can I lodge 189 visa when I'm already on a bridging visa? My TR had expired on 2nd Nov and I have lodged 457 4 days before.


----------



## Bhavik S (Sep 23, 2017)

Hey Guys,

Anyone with the ANZSCO*code 223112 have received any invites? If yes what are the points break down? 

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hema1234 (Nov 3, 2017)

I do understand that it is almost impossible to predict at the moment but still Any rough idea for sc190 NSW nomination for accountants in the near future with 70+5 score which includes 20 for English and experience marks?


----------



## Hema1234 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hema1234 said:


> I do understand that it is almost impossible to predict at the moment but still Any rough idea for sc190 NSW nomination for accountants in the near future with 70+5 score which includes 20 for English and experience marks?


DOE- 25th may


----------



## Chaudang277 (Nov 1, 2017)

But Can I lodge application while holding bridging visa ?


----------



## nowwin4u (Dec 7, 2016)

I got invite from NSW on 3rd November  I have total 65 points including 20 PTE for software engineer. I guess they are inviting people with good english.


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

nowwin4u said:


> I got invite from NSW on 3rd November
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate, can u please tell me ur points break down...?? I guess NSW isn't sending invites to ET ??


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

nowwin4u said:


> I got invite from NSW on 3rd November  I have total 65 points including 20 PTE for software engineer. I guess they are inviting people with good english.


65 including SS? Can you tell your EOI submission date and points breakdown?

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hema1234 (Nov 3, 2017)

nowwin4u said:


> I got invite from NSW on 3rd November  I have total 65 points including 20 PTE for software engineer. I guess they are inviting people with good english.


Congratulations!! But I think cut off for accountants is 75 +5 at the moment and will remain so in times to come....irrespective of their English score
Please correct me if I m wrong....


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

Hema1234 said:


> Congratulations!! But I think cut off for accountants is 75 +5 at the moment and will remain so in times to come....irrespective of their English score
> 
> Please correct me if I m wrong....




For accountants, it is now 75+5 with superior English and work experience too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mehtamohit1812 (Aug 11, 2017)

nowwin4u said:


> I got invite from NSW on 3rd November
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats your DOE, mate?


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

Posted on: 6/11/2017 at 16:15

SkillSelect round results for October 18 will be published to the Departments webpage shortly.


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Good


----------



## mehtamohit1812 (Aug 11, 2017)

Any Software Engineer with latest submitted EOI got inivited with 65 points (20 points in english) recently?


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello experts,

Can someone please share a sample resume format for the Resume/CV. It's required in the NSW pre invite stage.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks
Piyush



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hi Expat mates*, 

Can anyone guide about latest situation on SS of NSW. Below is my summary of points.


*Engineers Australia Assessment* : 04/09/2017
*ANZSCO *: 263311 (Telecommunications Engineer) 
*EOI Lodged*: 07/09/2017
*NSW Pre-Invite* : xx/xx/xxxx 
*NSW Nomination Lodged* : xx/xx/xxxx 
*NSW Nomination Approval* : xx/xx/xxxx
-----------------------------------------------------------
*IELTS* (L:7,R:6,W:6,S:7.5= 6.5 Band)
*Work Exp*: 15 points
*Education*: 15 points
*Age*: 33- 25 points
*State Nomination*: 5 points 
*Total: 60 points*


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AsifRehman said:


> *Hi Expat mates*,
> 
> Can anyone guide about latest situation on SS of NSW. Below is my summary of points.
> 
> ...



With 55 it is next to impossible.


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> *Hi Expat mates*,
> 
> Can anyone guide about latest situation on SS of NSW. Below is my summary of points.
> 
> ...


Dear Asif,
I have prepared for IELTS and written thrice and got only 6.5 all the time. Later I realised by reading many forums that we can score 65+ easily in PTE. I have spent 5 months for IELTS but only 1 month for PTE and got desired result.
Hope you can also get it in a month to increase your points. For 65/70, people are getting quickly.

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## nowwin4u (Dec 7, 2016)

ugandar123 said:


> 65 including SS? Can you tell your EOI submission date and points breakdown?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk



Points 65+5 with superior English and work experience 4 years (10 yrs-6 yrs from ACS)
Applied on 26 Oct, invite on 4 Nov.


----------



## Sair.Turb (Oct 4, 2017)

Can anyone help......
we received our 190 invite 20/10, and paid the fee and submitted docs the same day. How long is it taking for NSW to confirm nomination.... is it taking the full 12 weeks they state as a maximum?


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Processing time varies case by case. You can't ask them until 12 weeks time period is over. 


Sair.Turb said:


> Can anyone help......
> we received our 190 invite 20/10, and paid the fee and submitted docs the same day. How long is it taking for NSW to confirm nomination.... is it taking the full 12 weeks they state as a maximum?


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

Sair.Turb said:


> Can anyone help......
> we received our 190 invite 20/10, and paid the fee and submitted docs the same day. How long is it taking for NSW to confirm nomination.... is it taking the full 12 weeks they state as a maximum?


When you submitted the EOI and how long does it took for them to send the invite. Also what was your score with state sponsorship. 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

What all documents we need to upload once we get the invite from Nsw or VIC.
Also is there any time frame from date of invite during which we need to upload the documents. 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

Is it easy to get SS for 60 points with 263111: COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER?
How long usually needed to wait for them to approve your application?

Shall I just wait for 3 months before work on achieving a better point in English?


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

Any idea when will i receive invitation for NSW with 65+5 points. Submitted my EOI on 1st Sep 2017. Please help me if anyone got the invite with 70 points for 190 NSW for the code 261313. Thanks




espionage said:


> Is it easy to get SS for 60 points with 263111: COMPUTER NETWORK AND SYSTEMS ENGINEER?
> How long usually needed to wait for them to approve your application?
> 
> Shall I just wait for 3 months before work on achieving a better point in English?


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

Any idea when will i receive invitation for NSW with 65+5 points. Submitted my EOI on 1st Sep 2017. Please help me if anyone got the invite with 70 points for 190 NSW for the code 261313. Thanks


----------



## mehtamohit1812 (Aug 11, 2017)

sraja said:


> Any idea when will i receive invitation for NSW with 65+5 points. Submitted my EOI on 1st Sep 2017. Please help me if anyone got the invite with 70 points for 190 NSW for the code 261313. Thanks


In the same boat. Whats your english points and experience?


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Any people enggineering Technologist got invite from NSW if so how many points can you please share friends


Subha


Occupation 233914
My Points
Age 30
English 10
Education 15
Work Experience 10 
total 65 pints for 189 and 70 NSW


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

Hi, got an ITA for subclass 190 from NSW today. Had received pre-invite on 20th October and submitted my acceptance on 24th October. BA with 70 + 5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joshijaanvi (Oct 19, 2016)

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Hi, got an ITA for subclass 190 from NSW today. Had received pre-invite on 20th October and submitted my acceptance on 24th October. BA with 70 + 5
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations.


----------



## Neo_R (May 30, 2017)

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Hi, got an ITA for subclass 190 from NSW today. Had received pre-invite on 20th October and submitted my acceptance on 24th October. BA with 70 + 5
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats Mate. Way to go good luck with your visa process.

Can you share your points breakdown.?

Congrats mate.


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

*Congrats!!*



mrigank_bhushan said:


> Hi, got an ITA for subclass 190 from NSW today. Had received pre-invite on 20th October and submitted my acceptance on 24th October. BA with 70 + 5
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Vow , great +ve news. Congrats Mate.

You are the first among the NSW 20th Oct invites to have got a ITA. We should be seeing more ITA's in the coming days i guess. 

cheers


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

joshijaanvi said:


> mrigank_bhushan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, got an ITA for subclass 190 from NSW today. Had received pre-invite on 20th October and submitted my acceptance on 24th October. BA with 70 + 5
> ...


Congratulation!!

We would appreciate if you can share your point breakup and date of effect.


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

Is this one is true.... Any idea


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

It states November rounds are 8 and 22.....by iscah..... Image may not have uploaded of required size


----------



## agd (Sep 7, 2017)

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Hi, got an ITA for subclass 190 from NSW today. Had received pre-invite on 20th October and submitted my acceptance on 24th October. BA with 70 + 5
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congratulations! That was fast!


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

I first applied for EOI in July 2016 when i had 55 + 5 points. Then i came to know from forums that BAs with 60 points dont get anything. Then i improved my score with better English scores and then got another 5 points for experience in Sep 11th this year. Meanwhile i also changed a job so had to get ACS assessed again. So am also very close to 189 invite (i may reckon) . Lets see


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

mrigank_bhushan said:


> I first applied for EOI in July 2016 when i had 55 + 5 points. Then i came to know from forums that BAs with 60 points dont get anything. Then i improved my score with better English scores and then got another 5 points for experience in Sep 11th this year. Meanwhile i also changed a job so had to get ACS assessed again. So am also very close to 189 invite (i may reckon) . Lets see
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Points break up is the usual 30 for age. 15 for overseas edu, 20 for language, 5 for exp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## espionage (Jul 15, 2017)

mrigank_bhushan said:


> I first applied for EOI in July 2016 when i had 55 + 5 points. Then i came to know from forums that BAs with 60 points dont get anything. Then i improved my score with better English scores and then got another 5 points for experience in Sep 11th this year. Meanwhile i also changed a job so had to get ACS assessed again. So am also very close to 189 invite (i may reckon) . Lets see
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is your EOI in 2016 still pending?
Have you submit your new EOI?


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

espionage said:


> Is your EOI in 2016 still pending?
> 
> Have you submit your new EOI?




No mate, same EOI - EOIs have a shelf life of 2 years


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Hi, got an ITA for subclass 190 from NSW today. Had received pre-invite on 20th October and submitted my acceptance on 24th October. BA with 70 + 5
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats mate, I think you are the first to get ITA in this thread..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

Congrats mate ... and good luck on your next steps ...
I am in the same boat as well 
Only difference is that I gave my acceptance on 30th Oct

This is really good news and am keeping my fingers crossed and hoping the good news arrives soon !!! 

Cheers




mrigank_bhushan said:


> Hi, got an ITA for subclass 190 from NSW today. Had received pre-invite on 20th October and submitted my acceptance on 24th October. BA with 70 + 5
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

catchpaul said:


> Congrats mate ... and good luck on your next steps ...
> I am in the same boat as well
> Only difference is that I gave my acceptance on 30th Oct
> 
> ...


What is your point break, if you like to share.


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

Age - 25
PTE - 20
Education - 10
Work experience - 15
State Sponsorship - 5
Total = 75 



combatant said:


> What is your point break, if you like to share.


----------



## akshat13 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Waiting*

Any comments from senior when can I expect the Invite. Points break down is in my Signature


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

akshat13 said:


> Any comments from senior when can I expect the Invite. Points break down is in my Signature


for 189 its 7 month backlog. 
for 190 it could be 2-4 months. As people with superior english getting invitation these days. In couple of months, candidate with 7 bands or 65+ pte will get the invitation.


----------



## Hema1234 (Nov 3, 2017)

combatant said:


> for 189 its 7 month backlog.
> for 190 it could be 2-4 months. As people with superior english getting invitation these days. In couple of months, candidate with 7 bands or 65+ pte will get the invitation.


What's ur take on accountants with 70+5 score with superior English and experience...... lodged in may'2017


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Hema1234 said:


> What's ur take on accountants with 70+5 score with superior English and experience...... lodged in may'2017


What is the profession code.


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

combatant said:


> for 189 its 7 month backlog.
> for 190 it could be 2-4 months. As people with superior english getting invitation these days. In couple of months, candidate with 7 bands or 65+ pte will get the invitation.


I believe it has already started. I got an invite with 65+ in PTE.

My timeline:
AZESCO: 261312
ACS positive. Accepted on 4th May, 2017
Age: 25 points
Experience: 15 points
Degree: 15 points
English: 10 points

Total points: 65 + 5 (SS)

EOI filed: 13/09/2017
NSW Pre-invite: 20/10/2017
Documents filed: 31/10/2017


----------



## Hema1234 (Nov 3, 2017)

combatant said:


> what is the profession code.


221111


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

ngoenka said:


> I believe it has already started. I got an invite with 65+ in PTE.
> 
> My timeline:
> AZESCO: 261312
> ...


It is really good news, my points are somehow similar to you 
age 30
exp 10
degree 15
eng 10

So, it seems like experience is vital for invitation here, NSW giving invitation with guys with 10+ exp points.


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

ngoenka said:


> I believe it has already started. I got an invite with 65+ in PTE.
> 
> My timeline:
> AZESCO: 261312
> ...


It is very good news I have same points but 10 points of experience.


----------



## Hema1234 (Nov 3, 2017)

combatant said:


> What is the profession code.


221111 accountant


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

What's your DOE now ?



mrigank_bhushan said:


> No mate, same EOI - EOIs have a shelf life of 2 years
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hema1234 (Nov 3, 2017)

catchpaul said:


> What's your DOE now ?


25th may


----------



## Hema1234 (Nov 3, 2017)

catchpaul said:


> What's your DOE now ?


221111 accountant
70+5 ( includes superior English and experience)
Doe-25th may 2017


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

What would be hte subject of the pre invite email?


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

Hey Hema ... My question was to mrigank_bhushan 



Hema1234 said:


> 25th may


----------



## yunayuna (Nov 7, 2017)

Hey guys, do you think I have a chance to get an invite this FY with this point breakdown?

Age - 30
Education - 15
English - 10
Experience - 5
Spouse - 5

Total: 65 + 5 (SS)

Thanks in advance for your inputs!


----------



## yunayuna (Nov 7, 2017)

Developer Programmer 261312



yunayuna said:


> Hey guys, do you think I have a chance to get an invite this FY with this point breakdown?
> 
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> ...


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

catchpaul said:


> Hey Hema ... My question was to mrigank_bhushan




My DOE was 11th Sep 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hema1234 (Nov 3, 2017)

catchpaul said:


> Hey Hema ... My question was to mrigank_bhushan


Oops! My bad!


----------



## asadkhalid (Apr 18, 2017)

Hema1234 said:


> Oops! My bad!


Hema, i don't think we stand a chance anytime soon  its probably somewhere at the end of this FY or next! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hema1234 (Nov 3, 2017)

asadkhalid said:


> Hema, i don't think we stand a chance anytime soon  its probably somewhere at the end of this FY or next!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Not even NSW?


----------



## asadkhalid (Apr 18, 2017)

Hema1234 said:


> Not even NSW?


Well all they do is invite the top pointers. In accounting, since we have alot of 75 pointers and even 80 pointers.. moving to 70 points could be difficult. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hema1234 (Nov 3, 2017)

asadkhalid said:


> Well all they do is invite the top pointers. In accounting, since we have alot of 75 pointers and even 80 pointers.. moving to 70 points could be difficult.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Oh ok


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ngoenka said:


> I believe it has already started. I got an invite with 65+ in PTE.
> 
> My timeline:
> AZESCO: 261312
> ...


You see, with 65+5 i think it wont matter much, you would still get invite from a state, even with lower english score.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Guys I just don't wanna make you all disappointed  but they are not gonna conduct the round tonight. Believe me ISACH tricked us. Hope I will be 100 proven wrong.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi,

At what time script/job runs to update EOI points? How we will come to know at what time my points were increased?


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Hi, got an ITA for subclass 190 from NSW today. Had received pre-invite on 20th October and submitted my acceptance on 24th October. BA with 70 + 5
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> mrigank_bhushan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, got an ITA for subclass 190 from NSW today. Had received pre-invite on 20th October and submitted my acceptance on 24th October. BA with 70 + 5
> ...


Hi, congratulations, could you tell me your points break up and DOE.


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

Rmarw said:


> Hi, congratulations, could you tell me your points break up and DOE.


Congratulations mate.. I have submitted my docs on 31st Oct (got a pre-invite on 20th Oct). Can you please tell me who was the officer handling your case? Just a bit curious if he is the same guy as mine.. 



AZESCO: 261312
ACS positive. Accepted on 4th May, 2017
Age: 25 points
Experience: 15 points
Degree: 15 points
English: 10 points

Total points: 65 + 5 (SS)

EOI filed: 13/09/2017
NSW Pre-invite: 20/10/2017
Documents filed: 31/10/2017


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

ngoenka said:


> Congratulations mate.. I have submitted my docs on 31st Oct (got a pre-invite on 20th Oct). Can you please tell me who was the officer handling your case? Just a bit curious if he is the same guy as mine..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dont know that mate, i received a mail which has no information on the Case Officer, just under signed - SkillSelect


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Dont know that mate, i received a mail which has no information on the Case Officer, just under signed - SkillSelect
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohh thanks man !


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

I am unable to understand the criteria as I filled on July 4 withthe same point but unfortunately no luck for me.

Age: 25 points

Experience: 15 points

Degree: 15 points

English: 10 points



Total points: 65 + 5 (SS)


Any idea if I should keep the hope


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

amit9 said:


> I am unable to understand the criteria as I filled on July 4 withthe same point but unfortunately no luck for me.
> 
> Age: 25 points
> 
> ...


Your profession code.


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

ngoenka said:


> Ohh thanks man !




Additionally apart from the Invitation, my MARA agent has received another letter from NSW, basically congratulatory mail, which has been undersigned by 
Businesss & Skilled Migration
NSW Department of Industry
GPO Box 5477 Sydney NSW 2001
T: +61 2 9934 0702 (10 am - 12:30 noon Sydney time, Monday to Friday)
E: [email protected]
W: www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live-and-work-in-nsw/visas-and-immigration/visa-and-nomination

Hope that helps



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

amit9 said:


> I am unable to understand the criteria as I filled on July 4 withthe same point but unfortunately no luck for me.
> 
> Age: 25 points
> 
> ...


hi amit, what is your job code ? kindly advise.


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi ngoenka,

My ANZ code , ACS, exp, age basically just about everything and even the date of receiving the pre-invite and submitting the doc are same as yours.

Just wanted to understand from you from here on how much time it usually takes to get the actual invite, i know NSW states 9-12 weeks but i think the actual processing time is less. Any comments ?

Thanks,
Nishant Aggarwal



ngoenka said:


> I believe it has already started. I got an invite with 65+ in PTE.
> 
> My timeline:
> AZESCO: 261312
> ...


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

yunayuna said:


> Hey guys, do you think I have a chance to get an invite this FY with this point breakdown?
> 
> Age - 30
> Education - 15
> ...


hi yunayuna, what is your job code ? kindly advise.


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Hi, got an ITA for subclass 190 from NSW today. Had received pre-invite on 20th October and submitted my acceptance on 24th October. BA with 70 + 5
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congrats bhushan !  all the very best on your further steps in pr process, cheers


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

nishantagg said:


> Hi ngoenka,
> 
> My ANZ code , ACS, exp, age basically just about everything and even the date of receiving the pre-invite and submitting the doc are same as yours.
> 
> ...


No idea Nishant. Hoping it to be sooner than later..


----------



## ksrikanthh (May 1, 2016)

nowwin4u said:


> I got invite from NSW on 3rd November  I have total 65 points including 20 PTE for software engineer. I guess they are inviting people with good english.


congrats nowwin4u buddy on your invite, all the very best on your further steps  cheers !!!


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Rmarw said:


> AsifRehman said:
> 
> 
> > mrigank_bhushan said:
> ...


Hi Mrigank,

Can you tell me your points breakdown, I have similar points 70+5 for BA but waiting for invite, did you have 20 for English


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

My occupation code is 261313- Software engineer



amit9 said:


> I am unable to understand the criteria as I filled on July 4 withthe same point but unfortunately no luck for me.
> 
> Age: 25 points
> 
> ...


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

ksrikanthh said:


> hi amit, what is your job code ? kindly advise.


My occupation code is 261313- Software engineer


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

Rmarw said:


> Hi Mrigank,
> 
> Can you tell me your points breakdown, I have similar points 70+5 for BA but waiting for invite, did you have 20 for English




30 for age 20 for english 15 for education and 5 for exp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

Can anyone please advise which email NSW uses to send out invitations? Im concerned that it may be sorted as spam. please advise.

Thanks


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

Mir0 said:


> Can anyone please advise which email NSW uses to send out invitations? Im concerned that it may be sorted as spam. please advise.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks



[email protected]

For nomination invitation 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi Guys,

My EOI today(9th Nov) is updated with 5 point for work experience. So my total points is 75 including SS. I have applied under ICT BA.

When can I expect an invitation?


----------



## akbrocks (Sep 18, 2014)

minivini30 said:


> *ANZSCO Code: 351111 - Baker
> *
> Age: 30 Points
> PTE: 10 Points - 07 Apr 2017
> ...


Hi minivini30,

I am planning to apply for MSA for Baker 351111. I hold a diploma in bakery and also have overseas work experience. 

Can you guide or assist me on how I should get my skills assessed? My country is listed on the Offshore Skills Assessment Program.

Thanks.

Akbrocks.


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

sahu_mantu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My EOI today(9th Nov) is updated with 5 point for work experience. So my total points is 75 including SS. I have applied under ICT BA.
> 
> When can I expect an invitation?


Any update guys?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sahu_mantu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My EOI today(9th Nov) is updated with 5 point for work experience. So my total points is 75 including SS. I have applied under ICT BA.
> 
> When can I expect an invitation?


You will receive an invite soon but cannot confirm approx time unlike 189, as this is 190 visa which is dependent on the respective states and their requirements to invite anyone.


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

aussiedream87 said:


> sahu_mantu said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


Thanks. This is really frustrating as states do not provide visibility of invitation.

1.When I can expect for 189?
2.Does anyone have recently received NSW invitation for ICT BA? Would appreciate if anyone can share details.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

sahu_mantu said:


> Thanks. This is really frustrating as states do not provide visibility of invitation.
> 
> 1.When I can expect for 189?
> 2.Does anyone have recently received NSW invitation for ICT BA? Would appreciate if anyone can share details.



1. +- 3 months from your EOI submission
2. Last month 70+5 were called


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Any hope for 190 mechanical engineer 55+5?


----------



## sraja (Jun 8, 2016)

Any idea when will i receive invitation for NSW with 65+5 points. Submitted my EOI on 1st Sep 2017. Please help me if anyone got the invite with 70 points for 190 NSW for the code 261313. Thanks

Occupation 261313
My Points
Age 30
English 0
Education 15
Work Experience 20 
total 65 pints for 189 and 70 NSW


----------



## dechahar (Sep 25, 2017)

received invite to apply for visa yesterday.. Just 6 days after applying for 489


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi anyone received invite in 233914 category for 190 NSW.


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Abdul jameel said:


> Hi anyone received invite in 233914 category for 190 NSW.


Hi Buddy

Even i am also waiting for the same mate.So Far no updates i am with 65+5 for NSw.What is your points breakdown and date of eoi Lodge..

Have you tried for Tasmania State nomination for 233914


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

subhasamaran said:


> Abdul jameel said:
> 
> 
> > Hi anyone received invite in 233914 category for 190 NSW.
> ...


Hello mate, 
I also have applied for engineering technologist for the 189 visa with 60 points and for 190NSW nomination visa with 65. 
Can you please tell me what are the requirements for Tasmania, as I do not have any experience for the 233914, is there any other state I can file for the state nomination.


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

Any invites received today ? Normally they send it post the 189 round..

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

They are making it harder day by day! 

Engineering Technologists - 70 points - 190 - (16-10-17) 

I dont think we ET's are gonna get the invite anytime soon!


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

Gohar Rehman said:


> They are making it harder day by day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




65+ or 70+.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

ilay said:


> 65+ or 70+.
> 
> 
> Sent from my ipad using tapatalk


65 - 189
70 - 190


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

Gohar Rehman said:


> They are making it harder day by day!
> 
> Engineering Technologists - 70 points - 190 - (16-10-17)
> 
> I dont think we ET's are gonna get the invite anytime soon!


Hey mate, 
I haven't seen anyone from Engineering Technologist getting invites from NSW, have u seen anyone getting an invite for ET. and can you please tell me ur and their points breakdown if possible.


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

jsabarish said:


> Any invites received today ? Normally they send it post the 189 round..
> 
> Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


They invited on 20th Oct Friday, then 3rd November Friday. It seems like they will invite on 17th November Friday.


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

dechahar said:


> received invite to apply for visa yesterday.. Just 6 days after applying for 489


What state please?


----------



## st_141 (May 16, 2017)

Got invite letter in only 4 days after paying Nomination Fees of 300 AUD on 6th November with all documents uploaded and the pre invite was on 3rd November. NSW working super fast as email said 12 weeks.

Occupation - Accountant
Points - 75+5
Pre-Invite - 3rd November
Documents uploaded and paid - 6th November
Invite letter received - 10th November


----------



## Anshi (Oct 13, 2017)

Any hope for 190 mechanical engineer 55+5?


----------



## Sair.Turb (Oct 4, 2017)

st_141 said:


> Got invite letter in only 4 days after paying Nomination Fees of 300 AUD on 6th November with all documents uploaded and the pre invite was on 3rd November. NSW working super fast as email said 12 weeks.
> 
> Occupation - Accountant
> Points - 75+5
> ...


OMG that is quick. we rec pre invite the 20th oct and still awaiting approval!!!
I hope they hurry up with ours lol.
Good luck xx


----------



## st_141 (May 16, 2017)

Sair.Turb said:


> st_141 said:
> 
> 
> > Got invite letter in only 4 days after paying Nomination Fees of 300 AUD on 6th November with all documents uploaded and the pre invite was on 3rd November. NSW working super fast as email said 12 weeks.
> ...


Good luck Mate.

Cheers.


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

Hey Sair.Turb

When did you submit the docs after receiving the pre-invite ?

Regards




Sair.Turb said:


> OMG that is quick. we rec pre invite the 20th oct and still awaiting approval!!!
> I hope they hurry up with ours lol.
> Good luck xx


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

abhishekcool702 said:


> Hey mate,
> I haven't seen anyone from Engineering Technologist getting invites from NSW, have u seen anyone getting an invite for ET. and can you please tell me ur and their points breakdown if possible.


Points Breakdown: 

Language = 20 
Qualification = 15 
Age = 30 

Total 65 for 189


----------



## Abdul_786 (Jul 5, 2017)

st_141 said:


> Got invite letter in only 4 days after paying Nomination Fees of 300 AUD on 6th November with all documents uploaded and the pre invite was on 3rd November. NSW working super fast as email said 12 weeks.
> 
> Occupation - Accountant
> Points - 75+5
> ...


Congratulations shekhar!

Really happy for you and quick response from NSW, I got a pre invite from NSW as well, however, due to some personal reasons couldn't upload the documents yet.

I shall be grateful if you share with me the list of documents you provided to NSW, and any special instructions you think need to be care of by me.

Best Regards,
Abdul Mannan


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

Who's got invited recently for Software Engineer with 65+5 and 20 points in english? Anyone with 0 points for work experience as well? These are my stats, still waiting for ACS assessment to come back, but hoping that there is still a chance I will be invited this invitation year. If you have gotten an invite with similar stats what was your date of entry and date of invite?


----------



## mehtamohit1812 (Aug 11, 2017)

rkrajnov said:


> Who's got invited recently for Software Engineer with 65+5 and 20 points in english? Anyone with 0 points for work experience as well? These are my stats, still waiting for ACS assessment to come back, but hoping that there is still a chance I will be invited this invitation year. If you have gotten an invite with similar stats what was your date of entry and date of invite?


Applied on 10/9/17 with same points and stats. No luck so far.


----------



## st_141 (May 16, 2017)

Abdul_786 said:


> st_141 said:
> 
> 
> > Got invite letter in only 4 days after paying Nomination Fees of 300 AUD on 6th November with all documents uploaded and the pre invite was on 3rd November. NSW working super fast as email said 12 weeks.
> ...


Hi Abdul,

Thanks.

These documents are enough. I just provided 5 documents -

Passport
Skill Assessment Academics by CPA
Skill Assessment Employment by CPA
Resume
PTE Score

They will verify from the Assessment Body and since I provided all my emloyment docs to CPA so I just gave my final Assessment letter by CPA to NSW.

Good Luck.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rkrajnov said:


> Who's got invited recently for Software Engineer with 65+5 and 20 points in english? Anyone with 0 points for work experience as well? These are my stats, still waiting for ACS assessment to come back, but hoping that there is still a chance I will be invited this invitation year. If you have gotten an invite with similar stats what was your date of entry and date of invite?




I think quite a few did.. there is no fixed timelines. 

However, you can analyze yourself to see the pattern 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

I reckon since 2016 none has received Invitation in Engineering Technologist from NSW 190, instead from Vic and QLD they got invited. Now QLD and Vic has closed its doors. 

Its just my analysis. 

Thanks


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Hi guys, am new to this forum.....I have a couple of questions.
1- is there any chance to get invited with a 60 point I have a skill of ANZSCO 312111 architectural draftsperson
2- do they require any proof of sufficient funds after being invited to apply?


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> Hi guys, am new to this forum.....I have a couple of questions.
> 1- is there any chance to get invited with a 60 point I have a skill of ANZSCO 312111 architectural draftsperson
> 2- do they require any proof of sufficient funds after being invited to apply?



Yes, I think for 190 NSW yoy have chances as they are inviting people from your profession. And yeah proof of funds are needed.


----------



## churek (Jul 19, 2017)

Just received ITA.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## KK12 (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi All,
I am electrical engineer with 55 Points .
What are the chances of 190 invitation.
My details
Age :30
Education:15
Pte:10
Total:55

I am new here please help me and I need your feedback.
Many thanks


----------



## Abdul_786 (Jul 5, 2017)

churek said:


> Just received ITA.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


Congratulations my friend, would you please share your timeline.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## churek (Jul 19, 2017)

Abdul_786 said:


> Congratulations my friend, would you please share your timeline.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Age: 25 points
Degree: 15 points
PTE-A: 10 points
Experience: 15 points
Visa 189: 70 points (EOI: Oct 16, 2017)
Visa 190: 75 points (EOI: Oct 16, 2017)
NSW Invite: Oct 20, 2017
NSW Approved: Nov 13, 2017


----------



## Abdul_786 (Jul 5, 2017)

churek said:


> Age: 25 points
> Degree: 15 points
> PTE-A: 10 points
> Experience: 15 points
> ...


Oh great, when did you submit or upload your documents and how long NSW took to approve?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## churek (Jul 19, 2017)

Abdul_786 said:


> Oh great, when did you submit or upload your documents and how long NSW took to approve?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Submitted Oct 20 also. Then approved today Nov 13.


----------



## ANI4ever (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi all, im new here,

Just a quick question regarding to NSW nomination. Does it require work experience here provided I have got 60 points including the state nomination +5 without any work experience yet. 

Thanks in advance and looking forward to your reply.


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

ANI4ever said:


> Hi all, im new here,
> 
> Just a quick question regarding to NSW nomination. Does it require work experience here provided I have got 60 points including the state nomination +5 without any work experience yet.
> 
> Thanks in advance and looking forward to your reply.


They don`t ask for experience. What is your occupation?


----------



## ANI4ever (Nov 13, 2017)

Ham Admanedien said:


> They don`t ask for experience. What is your occupation?


Im Civil Engineer. Graduated last year, been looking for work, but no luck as most of them required AUstralian PR or citizenship. Any suggestion in find work as well?


----------



## ANI4ever (Nov 13, 2017)

Also, one more question, does NSW state government need any job offer from NSW before sending out invitation?

Much appreciated.


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Abdul jameel said:


> Yes, I think for 190 NSW yoy have chances as they are inviting people from your profession. And yeah proof of funds are needed.




Thanks for your reply bro, how much do they need me to have in order to invite me?


----------



## Foresythe (Jun 6, 2016)

bishoyerian said:


> Hi guys, am new to this forum.....I have a couple of questions.
> 1- is there any chance to get invited with a 60 point I have a skill of ANZSCO 312111 architectural draftsperson
> 2- do they require any proof of sufficient funds after being invited to apply?


Hi Mate,
Welcome here. I guess you did not make findings about certain critical facts before applying. You check the following before applying for SS.
- Is your occupation on the list of the state of your choice?
-If yes, is it on the main list or supplementary list?
Requirements differs based on the list where you find your occupation.
Proof of Fund is a compulsory requirement if your occupation is on the Supplementary list. You do not need one if your occupation is on the main list.
Supplementary list comes with a number of conditions including proof of fund.
Please do this check before you apply for any other state.
Cheers!


----------



## vijay Matta (Sep 7, 2017)

st_141 said:


> Got invite letter in only 4 days after paying Nomination Fees of 300 AUD on 6th November with all documents uploaded and the pre invite was on 3rd November. NSW working super fast as email said 12 weeks.
> 
> Occupation - Accountant
> Points - 75+5
> ...


How long did it take to get preinvite?


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Diggy said:


> Any hope for 190 mechanical engineer 55+5?



Same for Telecommunications Engineer 263311, Please help


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Foresythe said:


> Hi Mate,
> Welcome here. I guess you did not make findings about certain critical facts before applying. You check the following before applying for SS.
> - Is your occupation on the list of the state of your choice?
> -If yes, is it on the main list or supplementary list?
> ...


Hi mate thanks for your reply, my occupation is on the "NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List) 2017-18" list, it is actually the only list I can see on their website.


----------



## mehtamohit1812 (Aug 11, 2017)

Hello, is it okay to submit 2 different EOIs for two different occupation for a same state (NSW)?


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Foresythe said:


> Hi Mate,
> Welcome here. I guess you did not make findings about certain critical facts before applying. You check the following before applying for SS.
> - Is your occupation on the list of the state of your choice?
> -If yes, is it on the main list or supplementary list?
> ...


have you seen or came through anyone with 60 points who get an invitation? I know it varies from an occupation to another but am just want to know if it ever happened.


----------



## Foresythe (Jun 6, 2016)

bishoyerian said:


> Hi mate thanks for your reply, my occupation is on the "NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List) 2017-18" list, it is actually the only list I can see on their website.


Hi,
I still suspect "Proof of Fund" may not be the reason for your reject. Was any reason mentioned at all? Were you contacted to provide any additional documentation(s)?
One would expect that a request for a Proof of Fund should be sent to you while reviewing your application.
Besides, I have read the requirements on the official website, "Proof of Fund was never mentioned.
see this
https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...lled-nominated-migration-190/are-you-eligible

Would you mind writing NSW requesting for reason(s). It will definitely help in your next attempt.
Cheers!


----------



## fahadgoogly (Feb 4, 2017)

Received invitation to apply for 190 NSW visa today.

Code: 261312

Points: 65
Age: 30
English: 20 (PTE-A)
Education: 15

190 NSW EOI - 15-July-2017

Pre-invite: 27-Sep-2017

Submitted application: 30-Sep-2017

Invite for visa: 13-Nov-2017 


Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## agd (Sep 7, 2017)

fahadgoogly said:


> Received invitation to apply for 190 NSW visa today.
> 
> Code: 261312
> 
> ...



Congratulations! When did you submit your application and paid 300 AUD?


----------



## fahadgoogly (Feb 4, 2017)

agd said:


> Congratulations! When did you submit your application and paid 300 AUD?


30-Sept-2017

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## agd (Sep 7, 2017)

Oops my bad! I missed your submission date. Please ignore my post. Thanks!


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Foresythe said:


> Hi,
> I still suspect "Proof of Fund" may not be the reason for your reject. Was any reason mentioned at all? Were you contacted to provide any additional documentation(s)?
> One would expect that a request for a Proof of Fund should be sent to you while reviewing your application.
> Besides, I have read the requirements on the official website, "Proof of Fund was never mentioned.
> ...


I wasn't rejected bro, I didn't apply yet, I choose them on my EOI and waiting for them to invite me to apply, I have only 60 points not sure if htey'll ever invite me to apply.
I was rejected by ACT cuz my occupation was closed and rejected by TAS due to insufficient funds (they said I neede $40,000 for me alone!!)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ANI4ever said:


> Also, one more question, does NSW state government need any job offer from NSW before sending out invitation?
> 
> Much appreciated.


no.


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

so on average after selecting NSW as your preferred state in the EOI how long does it take till you receive an invitation to apply (let's say for a 60 point application) I know it varies from occupation to another


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Any good news for NSW SS for Telecommunications Engineer..


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

bishoyerian said:


> so on average after selecting NSW as your preferred state in the EOI how long does it take till you receive an invitation to apply (let's say for a 60 point application) I know it varies from occupation to another


Based on fahadgooglys post and other members experiences, its taking an avg of 6 to 7 weeks to get an response from NSW (for 65 pointers). Since you are at 60 , it might take a bit longer.


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

*Congrats Mate*



fahadgoogly said:


> Received invitation to apply for 190 NSW visa today.
> 
> Code: 261312
> 
> ...


Congrats ..


----------



## Jascha (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi

Can anybody clarify me the process of EOI application for NSW?
Do we need to just select state preferance as NSW, while submitting EOI of 189?

Is there any other process to be done? Do we need to submit a seperate EOI for NSW?

Thank you.


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

Jascha said:


> Hi
> 
> Can anybody clarify me the process of EOI application for NSW?
> Do we need to just select state preferance as NSW, while submitting EOI of 189?
> ...


All you need to do is select 190 subclass checkbox and chose the state of your choice.


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

Has someone able to predict 190 NSW waiting period (number of weeks) for mechanical engineer with 65+5 points as per previous scenario,???


----------



## srnaresh (Sep 14, 2017)

Guys, 

I have got the ACS outcome today. 262111 - DBA

ACS - 30points (15+5+10) UG + PG + Exp
Age - 30 points
PTE - 10 points
Partner Skills - 5 Points
Total - 75

But, i am eligible only for 190.....

I am planning to raise EOI tomorrow for both NSW (Stream 2) and Victoria.

When can i expect the invitation for the above points ?

Thanks in Advance...


----------



## imriz (Jul 24, 2017)

srnaresh said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have got the ACS outcome today. 262111 - DBA
> 
> ...


What is this (ACS - 30points (15+5+10) UG + PG + Exp) break down. could you please explain.


----------



## srnaresh (Sep 14, 2017)

imriz said:


> What is this (ACS - 30points (15+5+10) UG + PG + Exp) break down. could you please explain.



15 for UG
5 for Australian education 2 yrs
10 for Exp


----------



## Jascha (Sep 2, 2016)

leo2575 said:


> All you need to do is select 190 subclass checkbox and chose the state of your choice.


Ok, So it needs to be done in the same EOI of 189, am I right?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Jascha said:


> Ok, So it needs to be done in the same EOI of 189, am I right?


You can have a separate EOI if you want. But, If you have one eoi for 189/190 then when u choose 190 if will give you an option to choose the state you want to apply for.


----------



## amit9 (Feb 7, 2017)

Guys,

Is only NSW and VIC open for 261313 (Software Engineer)? If I understood the details correctly, all other states are not accepting or need a job offer.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

Hi experts,
I am civil engineer with 55 points, have been long waiting for NSW nomination. If I managed a job offer in NSW, would that be of any benefit? even for other kind of Visa than 190?


----------



## Nchekwube (Nov 12, 2017)

I graduated as a Physicist which is included in the Australian Occupation Demand List but I have never worked as a Physicist except for a few researched work I helped my lecturer do. However, I have been working in a different field for over 10yrs after graduation. How will this affect my score when I submit EOI? Or can I claim Natural and Physical Science Professionals nec since it is closely related to the work I do presently? Please I need your help.


----------



## mmc2add2 (Nov 14, 2017)

Hi Moring,

I am new here, I am graduated from Master of Architecture, and have been working in Sydney for two years. I submitted my 190 EOI on 7/11/2017. And my break down as follows,

Age - 30 
Qualification - 15 + 5
Working Experience - 5
State Sponsorship - 5

Total - 60

Is there are any chance that I can get a pre-invite from NSW by 60 points? 

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Suzumiya (Sep 10, 2017)

Oct 18 invitation rounds result is out
https://www.border.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/18-october-invitation-rounds.aspx


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Dear Team,*

Did NSW SS started for Telecommunications Engineers 263311 for visa subclass 190 ?

*Thanks*


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

is there anyone in this forum with occupation Architectural Draftsperson 312111 who applied or got invited?


----------



## Adkin1990 (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi I have applied for Cook/Chef In NSW 190 claiming 65 points on 10 Aug 2017, I still haven't heard anything from them, i was not too sure about applying for 489 at the time but did so on 28th Aug 2017 for South Aus & Tasmania. any ideas about the waiting times for all the above mentioned ?


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

Guys, while I am waiting for ITA from NSW (submitted my documents on 31/10/2017) I was wondering if I can start job hunting. I have read some forums which mentions that it is better to have PR no mentioned in resume to stand a chance for an interview call, so wanted to know when are we actually assigned a PR no (after getting an ITA)?




AZESCO: 261312
ACS positive. Accepted on 4th May, 2017
Age: 25 points
Experience: 15 points
Degree: 15 points
English: 10 points

Total points: 65 + 5 (SS)

EOI filed: 13/09/2017
NSW Pre-invite: 20/10/2017
Documents filed: 31/10/2017


----------



## dublinse (Nov 5, 2017)

Has anyone received an invite in November?
I'm still waiting to hear


----------



## Adkin1990 (Nov 15, 2017)

*489 SA recieved*



dublinse said:


> Has anyone received an invite in November?
> I'm still waiting to hear


Hello there,

I received an invite an hour ago from SA 489 Visa. i had submitted an EOI on 25 Sept.

Regards,

Francisco


----------



## Indieaus (Apr 14, 2017)

Adkin1990 said:


> dublinse said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone received an invite in November?
> ...



whats your points break down


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

mmc2add2 said:


> Hi Moring,
> 
> I am new here, I am graduated from Master of Architecture, and have been working in Sydney for two years. I submitted my 190 EOI on 7/11/2017. And my break down as follows,
> 
> ...


I don't see your points for English, so add another 10.


----------



## Faraz365 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hi all,
I applied for nsw with 80 points on 21 oct 17. Occ management accounting.when can i expect pre invite?


----------



## Shanfalh (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi All,

Is there any possibility to get an invite with the below points breakdown ?


AZESCO: 261313
Age - 30 Points
Education - 15 Points
Experience: 5 Points
English: 10 points
Total 60
With state(NSW): 65

I have applied EOI on 5th of October for both 189 and 190(NSW).

Also could you please help me on whether i can apply for Victoria if i am currently working in Sydney? If yes the process on how to apply? TIA.


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

Shanfalh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is there any possibility to get an invite with the below points breakdown ?
> 
> ...


It is a bit difficult to get an invite with 60 points. Try getting 10 points for english.


----------



## Kruz189 (Nov 12, 2017)

Hello,

Can anybody help me out in this

ANZCO:261313 (Software Engineer)
English:10 (75+ in PTEA in 4th attempt)
Age: 30 (32 yrs) 
Exp: 10 points (5.5yrs)
Education:15

EOI date:14Nov2017 (70 points, 190 for NSW)

Please can anyone suggest me when can I expect my preinvite. I will be 33 in Jul18 and will loose my 5 points of Age. I am not expecting 189 before that. So only hope is 190.
Any rough timeline would be appreciable.


----------



## anvishnu1984 (Aug 8, 2017)

Can we expect invite for 65 points 261312. NSW likely to send pre-invites tomorrow.
What time do we usually get these preinvite.


----------



## Adkin1990 (Nov 15, 2017)

anvishnu1984 said:


> Can we expect invite for 65 points 261312. NSW likely to send pre-invites tomorrow.
> What time do we usually get these preinvite.



DO not count on getting a invite from NSW tomorrow. the have backlogs since june pending.

They usually send out invites at 6.30 pm / 7.30 pm IST . However it can be possible to get an early morning invite.

Regards,

Francisco


----------



## anvishnu1984 (Aug 8, 2017)

They do not check the back log since it does not depend on date of effect. But only on occupation requirement and points.


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

anvishnu1984 said:


> They do not check the back log since it does not depend on date of effect. But only on occupation requirement and points.


Is the invite are scheduled/automated?

I am under the impression that they manually sends it. Please correct me


----------



## anvishnu1984 (Aug 8, 2017)

I counted rightly!!! I got the preinvite .............


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

Dear Seniors,
I had received a pre invite for NSW on 3 November 2017 and I had submitted the application on 8 November 2017.
But, today again I received a similar Pre Invite email from NSW asking me to submit the application.
Is this just a technical glitch or should i do something about it?

Thanks
Piyush



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have 75 point under ICT BA however I have not received the invite today. Can anyone please share their view why I have not received?


----------



## Kruz189 (Nov 12, 2017)

Kruz189 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anybody help me out in this
> 
> ...


Can anyone please suggest me on this as well.


----------



## harpreet22 (Oct 9, 2017)

anvishnu1984 said:


> I counted rightly!!! I got the preinvite .............


Can you provide your point breakdown please?


----------



## NCH (Oct 13, 2017)

Today I received pre invitation to NSW. 

Is there any guide how to proceed with my applicaiton?


----------



## xulf.ali (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi Guys! 
Could you please guide me with my query regarding 190 NSW. 
I logged an EOI in Aug 2016 for 189 and 190 with score 60 and 65 respectively. I earned extra five points with superior English and updated my EOI on 09/10/2017 and now my score is 70 for 189 and 75 for NSW. 
Cane someone please tell me what are my chances of getting invitation for 190 NSW and how long it will take? and will it increase any chances if i withdraw from 189 ?
My points break down is as under: 
Age 25
Aus Education 20
Regional Education 5
English 20


----------



## Pintar (Oct 28, 2017)

xulf.ali said:


> Hi Guys!
> Could you please guide me with my query regarding 190 NSW.
> I logged an EOI in Aug 2016 for 189 and 190 with score 60 and 65 respectively. I earned extra five points with superior English and updated my EOI on 09/10/2017 and now my score is 70 for 189 and 75 for NSW.
> Cane someone please tell me what are my chances of getting invitation for 190 NSW and how long it will take? and will it increase any chances if i withdraw from 189 ?
> ...


I think no one has correct answer to your question. In my personal experience, I don't think state nomination follows any pattern. For example, my friend and I had exactly same point (breakdown too, differemce is he took pte I took ielts). His EOI effect date was 1st week of Sept, NSW pre-invite was last week of Sept. My EOI effect date was 15 July, however NSW pre-invite was 3rd week of Oct only.

The system doesn't make sense to me.
If you check 189, it may give you better estimate.
Good luck.

Sent from my SM-N9208 using Tapatalk


----------



## xulf.ali (Oct 26, 2016)

Pintar said:


> I think no one has correct answer to your question. In my personal experience, I don't think state nomination follows any pattern. For example, my friend and I had exactly same point (breakdown too, differemce is he took pte I took ielts). His EOI effect date was 1st week of Sept, NSW pre-invite was last week of Sept. My EOI effect date was 15 July, however NSW pre-invite was 3rd week of Oct only.
> 
> The system doesn't make sense to me.
> If you check 189, it may give you better estimate.
> ...


Thanks for your reply mate. I just saw some people getting invited for NSW and raised my curiosity to ask. Situation is horrible with 189 for 70 pointer accountants


----------



## mahammed (Aug 20, 2017)

Guys, those who got pre invite, please share more details such as code, points and dates.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## mavivj (Jul 15, 2017)

Can anyone please tell me the difference between 189 and 190. Why do people prefer 189 rather than 190? 
I have applied for 190 NSW 261313 (70 pts).


----------



## xulf.ali (Oct 26, 2016)

mavivj said:


> Can anyone please tell me the difference between 189 and 190. Why do people prefer 189 rather than 190?
> I have applied for 190 NSW 261313 (70 pts).


190 is state sponsorship visa, which restricts you to stay in a particular state for two years and 189 is independent visa which allows you to move anywhere within country.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

mavivj said:


> Can anyone please tell me the difference between 189 and 190. Why do people prefer 189 rather than 190?
> I have applied for 190 NSW 261313 (70 pts).


189 - freedom to stay and work anywhere in Australia

190 - 2 years moral obligation to work in the nominated state. Other than this condition both are same more OR less.


----------



## Kruz189 (Nov 12, 2017)

Kruz189 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anybody help me out in this
> 
> ...


Can anyone pls suggest me on this as well


----------



## Foresythe (Jun 6, 2016)

*congrats!*



anvishnu1984 said:


> I counted rightly!!! I got the preinvite .............


Hi,
Congratulations!
Please tell me, how does the invite?
Is it like a normal e-mail message or .....?

I thank you.
Foresight


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

Kruz189 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can anybody help me out in this
> 
> ...


NSW is sending pre-invites to 20 pointers in English as of now. So its difficult to predict.


----------



## Kruz189 (Nov 12, 2017)

leo2575 said:


> NSW is sending pre-invites to 20 pointers in English as of now. So its difficult to predict.


Thanks. Any rough timeline you can predict? I am concerned because of my points related to my age as I will loose them in July18


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Does anyone know if the EOI gets "locked" for 189 if you accept pre-invite and pay the fee for the NSW 190?

I mean since my EOI still says SUBMITTED after receiving the pre-invite today.


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

sahu_mantu said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have 75 point under ICT BA however I have not received the invite today. Can anyone please share their view why I have not received?


Any update guys?


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Kruz189 said:


> Thanks. Any rough timeline you can predict? I am concerned because of my points related to my age as I will loose them in July18


I know a guy who got pre-invitation with 10 points in english and 15 points in work experience. In your case, if you have age points issue then I would advise you to try 489 as well.


----------



## Kruz189 (Nov 12, 2017)

combatant said:


> I know a guy who got pre-invitation with 10 points in english and 15 points in work experience. In your case, if you have age points issue then I would advise you to try 489 as well.


Thanks. But do u think I wont get invite before July 18 as well


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Kruz189 said:


> Thanks. But do u think I wont get invite before July 18 as well



I got invite from NSW today with 10 points in English.


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> Kruz189 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks. But do u think I wont get invite before July 18 as well
> ...


Congratulations!!!

What is your occupation code & point break-up?


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Kruz189 said:


> Thanks. But do u think I wont get invite before July 18 as well


You EOI date of effect is 14 November that means 7 months gap. 

For 189: It depends on the invitation per round, if the gap is reduced then you will get the invitation by April. 
For 190: Its about luck to get invite by NSW SS but you get a good chance with 70 points.
for 489: You points will be increased to 75, so much better chance to get invite.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

sahu_mantu said:


> Congratulations!!!
> 
> What is your occupation code & point break-up?



I am in the non pro with ANZCO 312212.

My points are:

Age; 25
PTE-A: 10
Experience: 15
Education: 15
Partner: 5
State nomination: 5


----------



## l33t (May 31, 2017)

Any Software Engineer(261313) pre invite from NSW today?


----------



## mavivj (Jul 15, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> 189 - freedom to stay and work anywhere in Australia
> 
> 190 - 2 years moral obligation to work in the nominated state. Other than this condition both are same more OR less.


Thanks much for ur replies. If we get an offer other than the nominated state, can we move there or is there any restrictions? Do we need to show any financial status?


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

mavivj said:


> Thanks much for ur replies. If we get an offer other than the nominated state, can we move there or is there any restrictions? Do we need to show any financial status?


You need to obtain NOC from your nominated state if you want to work in any other state under VISA 190.
For finance related question, refer to 190 related threads as i am not much aware of the internals there.


----------



## landy924 (Aug 22, 2017)

Is any Registered nurse get pre invitation from NSW recently???
Almost loose hope????


----------



## Hema1234 (Nov 3, 2017)

Is it necessary to get the employment assessment done ( in my case CPA)? If not, how will the whole process get affected after getting it done?


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I have 75 point under ICT BA however I have not received the invite today. Can anyone please share their view why I have not received?


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi,

Any Telecommunication Engineer got a pre-invitation?


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

I think NO Engineering Technologists have received an invite till now?


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

I got my invitation under Stream 2, does anyone know the difference between Stream 1 and 2?


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> I got my invitation under Stream 2, does anyone know the difference between Stream 1 and 2?


Was it specified in your pre-invite that your invitation is under Stream 2? Do you mind sharing some of the content? 

I'm quite surprised that your pre-invite is under Stream 2 as your job code 312212 (as stated in your sig) is listed in NSW 2017-18 Skill List. 

Maybe someone may be able to shed some light on this.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

lilymay said:


> Was it specified in your pre-invite that your invitation is under Stream 2? Do you mind sharing some of the content?
> 
> I'm quite surprised that your pre-invite is under Stream 2 as your job code 312212 (as stated in your sig) is listed in NSW 2017-18 Skill List.
> 
> Maybe someone may be able to shed some light on this.


Thanks for your reply;

I must have been too tired reading the invitation the first time. Reading it now, it says IF you occupation is under Stream 2, which mine is not...


----------



## new_user007 (Nov 17, 2017)

I am new to forum, below are my point distribution

Job Code - 261312

Age - 30
EDU- 15
PTE - 10
Exp - 5

I have submitted EOI for NSW in November 2016 but still haven't received invitation from NSW.
Can anyone advise when my day will come?

Any help appreciated.


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

Gohar Rehman said:


> I think NO Engineering Technologists have received an invite till now?


Hey mate, I saw a person who have lodged 190 visa from NSW nomination and job code 233914engineering technologist) in immitracker, I guess there is some hope for us. Can u please tell ur timeline and points break down.


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

new_user007 said:


> I am new to forum, below are my point distribution
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It is because it's got very competitive this year. People with 65 points are having a hard time getting the invite. With 60 points it is even more difficult. Try and increase your PTE score.

All the best!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

abhishekcool702 said:


> Hey mate, I saw a person who have lodged 190 visa from NSW nomination and job code 233914engineering technologist) in immitracker, I guess there is some hope for us. Can u please tell ur timeline and points break down.


hey

Points Break Down 

Age: 30 
Qualification: 15
English: 20 
SS: 5

70 points (NSW) - (16-10-17)
65 points (189) - (17-08-17)


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

abhishekcool702 said:


> hey mate, i saw a person who have lodged 190 visa from nsw nomination and job code 233914engineering technologist) in immitracker, i guess there is some hope for us. Can u please tell ur timeline and points break down.


what is your breakdown?


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

Hey mine breakdown is as follows 
Age-25points
Edu-15pts
Eng-20pts
Exp-0years

189 visa lodged with 60 pts on 5th July 2017
190 visa lodged with 60+5 pts on 5th October for NSW

Have you applied for other state nominated visas or not..?? 
If u did can u please tell me about them, as my agent is pretty lethargic and isn't guiding me well. So any help would be appreciated.


----------



## NCH (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi received pre-invite yesterday. 
I haven't applied yet. What I would like to know is, do we need to upload all documents with pre-invite application or is it just an application to fill up with payment. 

Thanks.


----------



## NCH (Oct 13, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> Thanks for your reply;
> 
> I must have been too tired reading the invitation the first time. Reading it now, it says IF you occupation is under Stream 2, which mine is not...


My occupation (Civil Engineering) is on their priority list and I should apply under stream 1. But what is the difference?


----------



## Kyearn (Jul 25, 2017)

Dear Tony or someone that could assist me,

Can Someone please help me in this matter I am not understanding. 


I applied for 189 with 60 point as an architect (non pro rata) since June 2017 and has not get a invitation. 

4 days ago, I had applied for 190 NSW at 65 point and I got invited yesterday. My question is I am currently working as an architect in Queensland and I am settled and everything including family are in Queensland. What are my choices?

1) What obligation do I have to NSW if I accepted the invitation and applied. Do I really need to work in NSW for 2 years? 

2) once I applied do I have to go and work there straight in NSW for two years? Do they know if I am not working in NSW? 

3) if I skip my NSW 190 invitation this time and try to wait and take a PTE test for even better points and for example I can't get my 189 can I reapply back 190 with the same equal chance as others or they will have record that I applied and never took the invitation before? 

I am sure many here in the forum is the same as me don't know what is the consequences and I hope someone could really help me to answer in detail. Thanks.


----------



## plagenor (Nov 15, 2017)

Dear tony and others
261111 ict business analyst 
Doe 1 Nov
Points
189 70
190 75

Age 30
Study 20
English 10
Py 5
Partner 5
Total 70

Can anyone tell me if i have chance for 190 nsw?????
If yes how soon

261111 ict business analyst 
Doe 1 Nov
Points
189 70
190 75

Age 30
Study 20
English 10
Py 5
Partner 5
Total 70


----------



## anvishnu1984 (Aug 8, 2017)

plagenor said:


> Dear tony and others
> 261111 ict business analyst
> Doe 1 Nov
> Points
> ...


NSW given invitation based on occupation requirement. But 20 in PTE or 15 in exp seems a must.


----------



## plagenor (Nov 15, 2017)

anvishnu1984 said:


> NSW given invitation based on occupation requirement. But 20 in PTE or 15 in exp seems a must.


It means 10 pointers in pte and no exp with 75 points have no chance? 

261111 ict business analyst 
Doe 1 Nov
Points
189 70
190 75

Age 30
Study 20
English 10
Py 5
Partner 5
Total 70


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

plagenor said:


> It means 10 pointers in pte and no exp with 75 points have no chance?
> 
> 261111 ict business analyst
> Doe 1 Nov
> ...


no, no such trend. 

The key indicator and criterion is points, then, after points, other factors kick in, but if one have 90 points, with 10 for English (just for the sake of example) while the second guy would have 75 with 20 for PTE - the one with highest points would get ITA. It has always been the case with NSW.


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

plagenor said:


> Dear tony and others
> 261111 ict business analyst
> Doe 1 Nov
> Points
> ...


I'm also sailing in the same boat.

Age-30
Education-15
Work exp-10
English-10
Partner-5
state Nomination-5
Total 75 point for 190 NSW

DOE-07 Nov 2017

Still no invite yet.


----------



## plagenor (Nov 15, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> no, no such trend.
> 
> The key indicator and criterion is points, then, after points, other factors kick in, but if one have 90 points, with 10 for English (just for the sake of example) while the second guy would have 75 with 20 for PTE - the one with highest points would get ITA. It has always been the case with NSW.


What if 2 people have 75 same point one with 20 in english and 10 experience other one like me normal????? 

<*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator*


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

plagenor said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > no, no such trend.
> ...


One with English will get an invite


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

abhishekcool702 said:


> Hey mine breakdown is as follows
> Age-25points
> Edu-15pts
> Eng-20pts
> ...


NSW is the only state accepting Engineering Technologists at the moment apparently.


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

Gohar Rehman said:


> abhishekcool702 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey mine breakdown is as follows
> ...


Nope I guess other states are also giving sponsorships but there requirements varies, some of them have some loop holes but we are just unaware of them. That's why I am asking anyone like us waiting for invite if they know anything about it. It's pretty difficult for engineering technologist's aspirants to get an invite anytime soon.


----------



## plagenor (Nov 15, 2017)

sahu_mantu said:


> One with English will get an invite


Any idea whats the yearly ceiling of nsw for 261111 

<*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator*


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

...


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Hello everyone,

What are the chances to get an invite for 190 NSW based on DOE 28 Aug for 65 points 261112?

Can anyone suggest please?


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi Ngoenka,

Did you heard anything from NSW...??

Nishant-



ngoenka said:


> No idea Nishant. Hoping it to be sooner than later..


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

nishantagg said:


> Hi Ngoenka,
> 
> Did you heard anything from NSW...??
> 
> Nishant-


Not yet.


----------



## plagenor (Nov 15, 2017)

ngoenka said:


> Not yet.


Whats ur point and doe

<*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator*


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

plagenor said:


> Whats ur point and doe
> 
> SENIOR MEMBER


AZESCO: 261312
ACS positive. Accepted on 4th May, 2017
Age: 25 points
Experience: 15 points
Degree: 15 points
English: 10 points

Total points: 65 + 5 (SS)

EOI filed: 13/09/2017
NSW Pre-invite: 20/10/2017
Documents filed: 31/10/2017


----------



## vicky.vk143 (Nov 19, 2017)

Im planning to apply for NSW sponsorship with 55 points, what are my chances for getting an invitation from NSW for ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST ? I have done MIT/MBA IN AUSTRALIA what are my chances of getting a positive assessment for ICT SECURITY SPECIALIST?


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

With 55+5, chances would be very low mate


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

More 60 + 5 got invitations ... that’s good news 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

beloved120 said:


> More 60 + 5 got invitations ... that’s good news
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Invitations from which state and occupation?


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

beloved120 said:


> More 60 + 5 got invitations ... that’s good news
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dont think so... More 60+5 are just waiting. Looks like only very few invitations...

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

plagenor said:


> What if 2 people have 75 same point one with 20 in english and 10 experience other one like me normal?????
> 
> <*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator*




It will then go as per priorities on NSW website. In this case they will prefer a candidate with higher score for English. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

Why NSW are not inviting 261313???

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

Not even mechanical engineers.....233512.....I haven't seen anyone picked


----------



## NCH (Oct 13, 2017)

I received NSW pre invitation and submitted my application along with all documents. 

Is there any chances to be "unapproved" if we submit all documents etc.

Thanks.


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi guys, need help.

I have applied for 189 EOI with 65 points and 190 for VIC with 70 points on 9-11-2017 for Engineering Technologist - 233914. Also applied for NSW with 70 points on 13-11-2017.

My queries:
1. What are the chances of getting the invite out of the three?
2. I have my siblings residing in VIC. Does that impact the chances of getting an invite from NSW ?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## plagenor (Nov 15, 2017)

NCH said:


> I received NSW pre invitation and submitted my application along with all documents.
> 
> Is there any chances to be "unapproved" if we submit all documents etc.
> 
> Thanks.


Whats ur code
And point and doe


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

NCH said:


> I received NSW pre invitation and submitted my application along with all documents.
> 
> Is there any chances to be "unapproved" if we submit all documents etc.
> 
> Thanks.


If you send all documents as per claim the you will get it approved.

When you lodged eoi and apply for nsw and got invitation.

Regards


----------



## xulf.ali (Oct 26, 2016)

Any 70 (75) pointer accountant getting invitation?


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi;

Does anyone know how long it takes to get a reply after contacting NSW Skilled Migration by email?


----------



## plagenor (Nov 15, 2017)

NCH said:


> I received NSW pre invitation and submitted my application along with all documents.
> 
> Is there any chances to be "unapproved" if we submit all documents etc.
> 
> Thanks.


Whats ur point and course and doe


----------



## NCH (Oct 13, 2017)

plagenor said:


> Whats ur code
> And point and doe


65+5 and 2332111 (Civil Engineering)


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

Hi
Please help me to understand the situation
i got + skill assessment for 261313 software engineer
i was working in IT Company but now i am IT teacher in school .
So how can i apply now for 190 visa because now i m teacher not software engineer and my work experience is in IT Company and only 2 months in teaching.

thanks for help


----------



## yodude (Oct 22, 2017)

stha1232 said:


> Not yet..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Hi just curious to know if you have heard from NSW yet for the invitation.


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

yodude said:


> Hi just curious to know if you have heard from NSW yet for the invitation.


No bro, still waiting..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## bamibono (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi guys,

Could you please give me some advice.

I have applied for 190 NSW just a week ago. It is 65+5=70.
Occupation is engineering technologist. I just submitted EOI. 

Two questions: 
Firstly, I am wondering if I need to fill up another form or just leave an EOI as it is.

Secondly, as NSW government informed it takes around 12 weeks, which I don?t believe, could you please let me know if you guys think that I can get an invitation with 70 from them at all?

Cheers


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

bamibono said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Could you please give me some advice.
> 
> ...


The 12 weeks is the time for them to process the NOMINATION, not the wait for the invitation.

You first need to get an invitation to apply and after you accept, the 12 weeks start (could also be shorter or longer than the 12 weeks.)


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

plagenor said:


> Any idea whats the yearly ceiling of nsw for 261111
> 
> <*SNIP*> *kaju/moderator*


I couldn't find anything regarding a specific ANZCO, but previous years NSW have issued 4000 invites per year in total.


----------



## bamibono (Nov 20, 2017)

Thanks for prompt response buddy. I am still confusing. You mean they will send two invitations. One for submitting all documents then for....?????

Could you please let me know how long the first one may take?

Cheers


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

bamibono said:


> Thanks for prompt response buddy. I am still confusing. You mean they will send two invitations. One for submitting all documents then for....?????
> 
> Could you please let me know how long the first one may take?
> 
> Cheers


The first invite which we get from the state is considered a pre-invite, using which you can send details and proofs of your claimed points (Skills assessment, employment references etc). I believe you have received an email with a link using which you had sent them the documents. This process takes +/- 12 weeks for them to respond. This is for the NSW state.

After that you will receive an email from skillselect id informing you of selection by state and the EOI page (where you currently see withdraw, suspend EOI buttons) now has an apply visa. This is for the DIBP or the Australian federal government site. The wait time after you pay the visa fee and submit all the relevant documents (in full if possible) depends on the case officer allocation and then the verification of relevancy of the documents from the case officer.

Hope this answers your questions.


----------



## Hema1234 (Nov 3, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> The first invite which we get from the state is considered a pre-invite, using which you can send details and proofs of your claimed points (Skills assessment, employment references etc). I believe you have received an email with a link using which you had sent them the documents. This process takes +/- 12 weeks for them to respond. This is for the NSW state.
> 
> After that you will receive an email from skillselect id informing you of selection by state and the EOI page (where you currently see withdraw, suspend EOI buttons) now has an apply visa. This is for the DIBP or the Australian federal government site. The wait time after you pay the visa fee and submit all the relevant documents (in full if possible) depends on the case officer allocation and then the verification of relevancy of the documents from the case officer.
> 
> Hope this answers your questions.




The state verifies the documents after we reply to the PRE-INVITE....so how differently do they verify all the docs the second time after the INVITE when we upload the docs again? I just want to know the difference....if the docs are approved by state after the PRE- INVITE, any chance they may disapprove the docs after the INVITE?if yes, then under what circumstances?


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

Hema1234 said:


> The state verifies the documents after we reply to the PRE-INVITE....so how differently do they verify all the docs the second time after the INVITE when we upload the docs again? I just want to know the difference....if the docs are approved by state after the PRE- INVITE, any chance they may disapprove the docs after the INVITE?if yes, then under what circumstances?


the way dibp scrutinizes documents and proofs is much more in-depth and stricter than compared to how the states do it.. 

Sent from my PLK-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

bamibono said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Could you please give me some advice.
> 
> ...


*
Dear Brother*, 
EOI required to submit and mentioning NSW as selected state as per requirement. As per my understanding by rules of NSW that state got no limitation to intimate individual about selection until state nominate you. Better point get early call and depends on states requirement also.

*Regards*
Asif Rehman


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

I got an invite email from NSW last Friday ... I submitted my EOI on 22 October ... my points are 60+5 and ( civil engineering) I didn’t expect it to be honest ... submitted the online application yesterday ... good luck all 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ham Admanedien (Aug 6, 2017)

beloved120 said:


> I got an invite email from NSW last Friday ... I submitted my EOI on 22 October ... my points are 60+5 and ( civil engineering) I didn’t expect it to be honest ... submitted the online application yesterday ... good luck all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats, and thanks for sharing man
What was your English score? and experience?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

NCH said:


> I received NSW pre invitation and submitted my application along with all documents.
> 
> Is there any chances to be "unapproved" if we submit all documents etc.
> 
> Thanks.




If docs are good, then no  i have not a single refusal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

Ham Admanedien said:


> Congrats, and thanks for sharing man
> 
> What was your English score? and experience?




English 10 points 
Experience 5 points 
Age 30 
Bachelors 15 
State nomination 5 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi Bambino,

You dont need to fill a y other form, EOI will do.

Secondly, the 12 weeks window on NSW website is after you receive the pre-invite.

And finally 70 points is a good score in most of the occupations. Let's wait and hope... :ranger: :ranger:




bamibono said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Could you please give me some advice.
> 
> ...


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

beloved120 said:


> English 10 points
> Experience 5 points
> Age 30
> Bachelors 15
> ...


Whats your code and DOE buddy? I see you are also a 65 pointer like me


----------



## sanjoe88 (Nov 9, 2017)

Any one has got invites this year from nsw for mechanical (2335)?


----------



## bamibono (Nov 20, 2017)

Hi Ravi,

Thanks for the information you have provided.

I submitted EOI just for 190 NSW last week. I have not received any email from NSW. Do I need to fill up any other forms to receive pre-invitation or I just need to wait for that (with an EOI)?

Cheers


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Whats your code and DOE buddy? I see you are also a 65 pointer like me




I submitted the state nomination on 22 October I am a civil engineer bro I don’t recall the code 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xulf.ali (Oct 26, 2016)

Any 70+5 Accountant got invited ? Any hopes ?


----------



## dublinse (Nov 5, 2017)

Has anyone contacted NSW directly to see if they can hurry the EOI invite process? I'm running out of time


----------



## NCH (Oct 13, 2017)

beloved120 said:


> I submitted the state nomination on 22 October I am a civil engineer bro I don’t recall the code
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will get the invitation if you have 60+5 or higher. 

I got pre invitation last week for the same occupation.


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Anybody here with 60+5 points got ITA recently? ?

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

dublinse said:


> Has anyone contacted NSW directly to see if they can hurry the EOI invite process? I'm running out of time


If you are running out of time then you can contact NSW directly to speed up your process, its mention in their website..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## dublinse (Nov 5, 2017)

stha1232 said:


> If you are running out of time then you can contact NSW directly to speed up your process, its mention in their website..
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Even though I haven't received a pre-invite yet?


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

dublinse said:


> Even though I haven't received a pre-invite yet?


Ohh! I thought you were waiting for ITA..

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Hello All,
I want to ask which profession code has more chances for nsw sponsorship. Should i file EOI for 261312 or 261313. I heard nowadays people are getting sponsorship with 261312. Can anybody help me out. 

points breakdown
age 30
exp 10
english 10
edu 15
ss nsw 5

total 70 for ss nsw

Thanks


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

beloved120 said:


> I got an invite email from NSW last Friday ... I submitted my EOI on 22 October ... my points are 60+5 and ( civil engineering) I didn’t expect it to be honest ... submitted the online application yesterday ... good luck all
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Congratulations *


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

dublinse said:


> Even though I haven't received a pre-invite yet?


I don't think there is any way you can ask them to speed up a pre-invite, since they do not have an obligation to give them out.


----------



## plagenor (Nov 15, 2017)

Why i dint get nsw 190.invite
Pts 75
Doe 14 nov
261111??????


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

plagenor said:


> Why i dint get nsw 190.invite
> Pts 75
> Doe 14 nov
> 261111??????


Nobody know how they make the selections...


----------



## sanjoe88 (Nov 9, 2017)

Any 2335 invitations?


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> Nobody know how they make the selections...


Dears,
I am not an expert but as i viewed the immitracker and saw a pattern for NSW invites .... most probably they will invite on 1st december 2017 as per immitracker previous results ...

Regards,


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

Maxkhan said:


> Sillygos said:
> 
> 
> > Nobody know how they make the selections...
> ...


Is it? They will send invites to 75 pointers only?


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

sahu_mantu said:


> Is it? They will send invites to 75 pointers only?


I never said that they have their own methodology to invite which is mentioned in their website.... however it is sure that high pointers have high preference and more chances to qualify then the people with less points.

Hope i answer your question buddy .

Regards,


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Does anyone knows that how NSW sponsors, do they look at DOE or not, I mean suppose there are two candidates with 70+5 each, doe of 1st is oct 3rd and 2nd is nov 3rd but candidate 2 has 20 in English however 1st has 10, who should they invite first.


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

Rmarw said:


> Does anyone knows that how NSW sponsors, do they look at DOE or not, I mean suppose there are two candidates with 70+5 each, doe of 1st is oct 3rd and 2nd is nov 3rd but candidate 2 has 20 in English however 1st has 10, who should they invite first.



The one with higher english scores

Regards,


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

Rmarw said:


> Does anyone knows that how NSW sponsors, do they look at DOE or not, I mean suppose there are two candidates with 70+5 each, doe of 1st is oct 3rd and 2nd is nov 3rd but candidate 2 has 20 in English however 1st has 10, who should they invite first.




Well in my opinion the one who submitted first. If they had submitted at the same time, the one with higher English I would say..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mahammed (Aug 20, 2017)

Ilay said:


> Well in my opinion the one who submitted first. If they had submitted at the same time, the one with higher English I would say..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The one with 20 in English will get first.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## bpravee7d (Aug 21, 2017)

Hello Guys,
A newbie in the forum.
what are the chances of getting an invite for system administrator 262113 from NSW for 75 points?

What is stream 2? Is there any where I can track the last invitation status for sys admin in NSW?

Thanks


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

HI All

I submitted my EOI with 65 points (60 + 5) today for 190 (NSW) in the pro-rata category (261312)? I know, no one knows the state criteria, however, on the publicly available information can someone predict about my invitation that will I get invitation from NSW till Jun 2018? Or there is no chance at all.

Eng : 10
Edu : 15
Age : 30
Exp : 5
SS : 5


----------



## plagenor (Nov 15, 2017)

In ur field 60 plus 5 is almost impossible


----------



## bpravee7d (Aug 21, 2017)

how about system administrator 262113 which is in stream 2 with 75 points? 


plagenor said:


> In ur field 60 plus 5 is almost impossible


----------



## Neo_R (May 30, 2017)

Dear Friends,

Please see my signature and let me know if there is any possibility get pre invite from VIC or NSW.

My Spouse points will be achieved by 15th December 2017 - 5 more points will be added ) provided ACS to be completed by that time).

My calculation based on the reads, 190 is always subjective for various reasons. But even with 65 points ( 25+10(Eng)+15+15) or 70 ( 25+10(Eng)+15+15+ 5(Spouse). by 15 December 2017. I should get a pre-invite at least by 15th Jan 2017 and 6 weeks from there an actual invite.

Any thoughts??


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Neo_R said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> Please see my signature and let me know if there is any possibility get pre invite from VIC or NSW.
> 
> ...


A quick look at immitracker showed that the last one to get invited by NSW with your Anzco code and with 65 points w/o ss points (70 points in total) for pre-invite was 17/02/2017. 

Someone with 70 points w/o ss points (75 points in total) got pre-invite on 20/10/2017.

Obviously there might be a lot of others that are not registered on immitracker, but it gives you a hint.


----------



## sun29 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi All,
I applied for NSW state sponsorship on skillselect on 13th July in code 261313. Till now I have not received invitation. Any pointers when I can expect invitation.


----------



## HARESHNN (Nov 25, 2017)

ANZSCO: 341111 Electrician General
Point-60 (with 489 state sponsership)
EOI Subclass NSW 489 (50 + 10 SS points): 20-Nov-2017
Invitation: waiting

Let me know where to check ?


----------



## Anne_kkk (May 6, 2017)

Have been reading this forum since April 2017 but have not posted yet so far about my own progress.

Completed Bachelor of Science in Economics&Business Administration this summer, passed IELTS in April 2017 with 8.5, recently got positive skill assessment from CPA as 221111 Accountant and since ceiling has become so high for 189, then my only hope as a 65 + 5 pointer seems to be 190 (even though I realise that also seems to be a long shot right now, but giving it a try nevertheless. 

Comparing previous years's 190 results it seems that NSW used to be the state issuing the most 190 invitations, but this has not been the case this FY so far. Hopefully this means they will be issuing more invitations in the coming months? 

My current points breakdown:

221111 Accountant 

Age: 29 (30)
Bachelor's degree: (15)
IELTS 8.5: (20)

Can possibly add 5 extra points when partner gets education assessed by EA.


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

Anne_kkk said:


> Have been reading this forum since April 2017 but have not posted yet so far about my own progress.
> 
> Completed Bachelor of Science in Economics&Business Administration this summer, passed IELTS in April 2017 with 8.5, recently got positive skill assessment from CPA as 221111 Accountant and since ceiling has become so high for 189, then my only hope as a 65 + 5 pointer seems to be 190 (even though I realise that also seems to be a long shot right now, but giving it a try nevertheless.
> 
> ...



I would suggest to go for partner points to notch your points to 70.
Although, till now NSW 190 has been inviting 75+5(State nomination) + Experience.

At 70 points, considering the current scenario, things still seem difficult but not impossible.


----------



## munish.84 (Nov 23, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Starting this thread for those who are awaiting an invite from NSW in this new 2017-2018 Financial year!
> 
> Good luck guys.
> 
> Share your questions and details.


Hi,

I have applied for NSW SS with 65 points since last 2 months in Engineering technologist.
Can you guide probably by when can i get the nomination.


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

Code 261311 Analyst Programmer 
Age 30 points
Degree 15 points
PTE-A 75L, 66R, 65S, 67W --10 points 
Experience 15 points
Total 70 Points
EOI Submiited for 190 NSW /VIC (22-Nov-2017) ---70 + 5 (SS) = 75 Points
EOI Submiited for 189 (22-Nov-2017)
Awaiting ITA 

What are the chances of getting Invite on 70 (189 SubClass) or 75 (190 SubClass) Points.?





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ovi008 (Oct 6, 2017)

xulf.ali said:


> Any 70+5 Accountant got invited ? Any hopes ?


I AM ON SAME BOAT MATE 

AGE:30
PTE:10
EDU:20
EXP:5
PY:5
STATE 190: 5
190: 75
189:70
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

munish.84 said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > Starting this thread for those who are awaiting an invite from NSW in this new 2017-2018 Financial year!
> ...





Well I am in the same situation currently. I guess no one has been invited in engineering technologist so far from NSW since last year. There are people waiting since last year. I dont know if you have option to increase points then go for it or else for 65 points no way this year.the backlog is jan 2017 for 65 points. 

Thats the bad situation this time.


----------



## deepakd09 (Nov 26, 2017)

I have 70 points (for 189 category), last updated EOI on 8th Nov 2017. Applied for Systems analyst skill.
I have received invite from NSW since I have 75 points for 190.

I would prefer a 189 since that would keep my options open for other states as well while searching for a job.

1. Has anybody got a 189 call in the 22nd Nov 2017 round? If yes what was your score and what was your EOI application date?
2. Am I allowed to switch jobs from Sydney to melbourne in the first 2 years of accepting the state nomination? I know it's a moral obligation to stick to NSW if you accept state nomination but does it affect anything during your citizenship application later?

Any advice or details would be appreciated, Thankyou.


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

deepakd09 said:


> I have 70 points (for 189 category), last updated EOI on 8th Nov 2017. Applied for Systems analyst skill.
> I have received invite from NSW since I have 75 points for 190.
> 
> I would prefer a 189 since that would keep my options open for other states as well while searching for a job.
> ...


If you received NSW nomination ... take it and don't waste it for the sake of waiting 189 invitation ... 190 is more or less the same as 189 ... you could stay for some time and if you don't find a job you can move ...both Sydney and Melbourne's economies are similar ... both cities have huge potential ... I wouldn't advise you to ditch 190 since you have it in hand ... 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi,

I got the NSW invite. My DOE is 28-04-2017 for 261312 - 65 points. My agent informed my about the NSW invite yesterday only. Now I am not sure whether to take it or wait for 189 as people till 18-04-2017 have been invited.


sun29 said:


> Hi All,
> I applied for NSW state sponsorship on skillselect on 13th July in code 261313. Till now I have not received invitation. Any pointers when I can expect invitation.


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi,

I have got the NSW invite this Saturday only, gpt to know from my agent. My DOE is 28-04-2017 for 261312 with 65 points. I have similar Qs like you, and Should I wait for 189 as people with 65 points got invite till 18-04-2017 for 2613*. 

I am not in a hurry, as I am in Netherlands on office assignment and I will be here for next 6 months.
There is high chance that you will get invite as you have 70 points, surely before me , may be in next round.

Animesh



deepakd09 said:


> I have 70 points (for 189 category), last updated EOI on 8th Nov 2017. Applied for Systems analyst skill.
> I have received invite from NSW since I have 75 points for 190.
> 
> I would prefer a 189 since that would keep my options open for other states as well while searching for a job.
> ...


----------



## deepakd09 (Nov 26, 2017)

beloved120 said:


> If you received NSW nomination ... take it and don't waste it for the sake of waiting 189 invitation ... 190 is more or less the same as 189 ... you could stay for some time and if you don't find a job you can move ...both Sydney and Melbourne's economies are similar ... both cities have huge potential ... I wouldn't advise you to ditch 190 since you have it in hand ...
> 
> Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your quick response.

Are you aware of what would happen if I accept the 190 and while it's in progress I get the 189, is it possible to switch to 189? Has anyone ever faced this situation?


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

deepakd09 said:


> Thanks for your quick response.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you aware of what would happen if I accept the 190 and while it's in progress I get the 189, is it possible to switch to 189? Has anyone ever faced this situation?




Common sense, you can withdraw your application during the process if you receive an invitation from 189. Even if you apply and pay about 4000 AUD, you can withdraw your application and apply for 189. As long as you withdraw, you should be safe. 

Though, you cannot refund your money..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

deepakd09 said:


> Thanks for your quick response.
> 
> Are you aware of what would happen if I accept the 190 and while it's in progress I get the 189, is it possible to switch to 189? Has anyone ever faced this situation?


If you accept the pre-invite from NSW you EOI will still be active until they issue the NSW nomination (which according to NSW takes up to 12 weeks). All the time while you wait for the nomination for NSW your EOI can still receive an invite for 189.

The fee to accept the 190 NSW pre-invite is $300, so that is what you would lose if you accept and then receive the 189 invite and decide to go ahead with that one instead of the 190.

Hope this clarifies.

Also, I would definitely go ahead with the 190 invite. If the trend continues you are unlikely to receive any invite for 189 before June 2018.


----------



## florin ocoleanu (Mar 8, 2016)

Hi everyone,

I would like to share my current situation
233311 Electrical Engineer
Points:
-Age:25
-PhD:20
-English:10 (R8, L8, W7, S7.5)
EOI:25.09.2017 NSW

EA did not recognised my work experience. Without experience recognised by EA my agent told me that it would be risky to claim it.

If there is anyone with the same points 55+5 or ANZSCO code it would be great to share it.

With 55+5 there are any chances to be invited by NSW?

Thanks,

Florin


----------



## vinayge (Nov 18, 2017)

Hi,

Does anyone know how DOE works, is it the date when EOI is submitted or is it the updated one. For which the preference is given.

Regards,
Vinayge


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

florin ocoleanu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like to share my current situation
> 233311 Electrical Engineer
> ...


How each state make their selections for 190 pre-invites, nobody really knows. With 55+5, you are at the minimum, so it might be a long wait or perhaps no invitation at all...


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> If you accept the pre-invite from NSW you EOI will still be active until they issue the NSW nomination (which according to NSW takes up to 12 weeks). All the time while you wait for the nomination for NSW your EOI can still receive an invite for 189.
> 
> The fee to accept the 190 NSW pre-invite is $300, so that is what you would lose if you accept and then receive the 189 invite and decide to go ahead with that one instead of the 190.
> 
> ...


Sorry, I now saw that you have 70 points for 189, which gives you a better place in the run, but still I would accept the 190 anyways. If you receive 189 invite next round or last round of December you just go ahead with that one.

I am in the same situation. I got pre-invite on the 17th and I went ahead and sent in my application, even though I have 70 points for 189.


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

sun29 said:


> Hi All,
> I applied for NSW state sponsorship on skillselect on 13th July in code 261313. Till now I have not received invitation. Any pointers when I can expect invitation.


Are you sure that NSW is sponsoring 261313 code? I doubt that. What is your source.


----------



## HARESHNN (Nov 25, 2017)

florin ocoleanu said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I would like to share my current situation
> 233311 Electrical Engineer
> ...


if your prime purpose to be in aus, You may try for Electrician (341111).


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

vinayge said:


> Hi,
> 
> Does anyone know how DOE works, is it the date when EOI is submitted or is it the updated one. For which the preference is given.
> 
> ...


DOE is considered based on the date the EOI is filed. If you make any modifications which results in increase of the points, the date when you make the changes will be the date of effect (DOE). If no changes in points and changes in information, then the DOE remains the same.

I had filed an EOI on the 27th of August with a 489 (due to my previous skill code), which I later modified to 190. Even though the latter was changed on the 2nd of Nov, the DOE remained as 27 Aug as there were no changes in points.

Hope this clarifies.


----------



## vinayge (Nov 18, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> DOE is considered based on the date the EOI is filed. If you make any modifications which results in increase of the points, the date when you make the changes will be the date of effect (DOE). If no changes in points and changes in information, then the DOE remains the same.
> 
> I had filed an EOI on the 27th of August with a 489 (due to my previous skill code), which I later modified to 190. Even though the latter was changed on the 2nd of Nov, the DOE remained as 27 Aug as there were no changes in points.
> 
> Hope this clarifies.


Hi,

Got it, Thanks.

Regards,
Vinayge


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Has any one got an NSW pre-invite for DOE 28 AUG with 65 points for 261112?


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

is it okay if I applied to both 190 and 489 and choose NSW or I have to choose 190 only since my occupation is only available for 190?


----------



## vinayge (Nov 18, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> is it okay if I applied to both 190 and 489 and choose NSW or I have to choose 190 only since my occupation is only available for 190?


Hi,

Can you tell me how does it works for the Architectural person, do they need to have some minimum experience to apply?.

Regards,
vinayge


----------



## Xaha2425 (Nov 5, 2015)

Should we expect the next NSW invitation round on the 1st Dec?
What do you think guys?


----------



## NCH (Oct 13, 2017)

Did anybody get approval for pre-invitations in recent times? 

How long it will take to get the approval? Is there any chance to get it before 12 weeks as they mentioned in email?


----------



## SeshadriC (Nov 27, 2017)

*NSW Cut off points*

Hi guys

Does anyone know what is the cut off marks for NSW?


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

Hi guys, I got ITA from NSW today..thank you all for help and support..cheers

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## agd (Sep 7, 2017)

stha1232 said:


> Hi guys, I got ITA from NSW today..thank you all for help and support..cheers
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


Hi,

What's your nominated occupation? Data of submission and points?

Thanks!


----------



## agd (Sep 7, 2017)

Xaha2425 said:


> Should we expect the next NSW invitation round on the 1st Dec?
> What do you think guys?


Good chance you could get your pre-invite on the 7th or 8th Dec.


----------



## stha1232 (Mar 25, 2017)

agd said:


> Hi,
> 
> What's your nominated occupation? Data of submission and points?
> 
> Thanks!


Civil engineer, 60+5. Received pre-invite on 28th September, applied for ITA on 5th Oct.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

*ITA from NSW*

Got NSW ITA on 21-Nov..:first: 

Currently organizing all my documents and scheduled PCC and Medicals. Plan to submit my application before this weekend.


----------



## NCH (Oct 13, 2017)

leo2575 said:


> Got NSW ITA on 21-Nov..:first:
> 
> Currently organizing all my documents and scheduled PCC and Medicals. Plan to submit my application before this weekend.


Congratulations mate..!!

It it invitaiton or pre-invitation?
If it is invitation, how long it took since receiving pre invitation?


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

NCH said:


> Congratulations mate..!!
> 
> It it invitaiton or pre-invitation?
> If it is invitation, how long it took since receiving pre invitation?


Its an invitation.. exactly a month.


----------



## Johny68 (Oct 17, 2017)

leo2575 said:


> Got NSW ITA on 21-Nov..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats mate


----------



## rahuljain285 (Sep 8, 2017)

Hello,

My Agent has submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 in a single EOI....should i ask him to lodge a different EOI for 190 selecting NSW and Victoria as state?
Can I get State invite even with a single EOI of 189 and 190?


261313 - Software Engineer
Age: 30 pts
Degree: 15 pts
Exp: 0 pts
PTE: 84/86/90/80 ( 20 points)
EOI Lodged: 24/Nov/2017, 189:65, 190:65+5


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

rahuljain285 said:


> Hello,
> 
> My Agent has submitted my EOI for 189 and 190 in a single EOI....should i ask him to lodge a different EOI for 190 selecting NSW and Victoria as state?
> Can I get State invite even with a single EOI of 189 and 190?
> ...


Was your EOI submitted with both VIC and NSW for 190? 

I know that some states give preference to the ones who applied only for their state.


----------



## rahuljain285 (Sep 8, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> Was your EOI submitted with both VIC and NSW for 190?
> 
> I know that some states give preference to the ones who applied only for their state.



I guess he has submitted it with choosing any option in state nomination.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

rahuljain285 said:


> I guess he has submitted it with choosing any option in state nomination.


Then I would go for separate EOI:s, since there might be a risk of not getting an invite since the might prefer people who selected only their state.


----------



## sankav (Jun 29, 2016)

Hii Guys...first post on this forum
Below are my details:

Age:25
PTE:20
Qualification:15
Work Experience:10
Spouse points:5
Code:221111 Accountant(General)
DOE:190 NSW- 22.11.2017
DOE: 189 - 22.11.2017

Total:75 points for 189 and 80 points for 190 NSW
Eagerly Awaiting...:fingerscrossed:
Please advice by when i can expect to receive invitation


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

sankav said:


> Hii Guys...first post on this forum
> Below are my details:
> 
> Age:25
> ...


Bro, Why did you apply for NSW? 
Even if they send an ITA, it will take sometime to get approved. But you will get a 189 invitation in the very next round or round after that while 190 ITA is being processed. 
So basically, you are wasting someone else's chance of getting an ITA for NSW


----------



## jacobbs (Jun 22, 2017)

I have 65 + 5 points and have applied for NSW.
EOI dated 23/5/2017.
ANZSCO Code 233915.

Any chance of a nomination from NSW?


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

sankav said:


> Hii Guys...first post on this forum
> Below are my details:
> 
> Age:25
> ...


According to Iscah you are looking at a 2 month wait for your 189 invite. That is if DIBP have their quota at 1000 per round.

As for 190, if you look att Immitracker, the last invite NSW sent out for your occupation was on 17/11/2017. Of course not all applicants are on Immitracker.

Good Luck!


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

hkglpr said:


> Bro, Why did you apply for NSW?
> Even if they send an ITA, it will take sometime to get approved. But you will get a 189 invitation in the very next round or round after that while 190 ITA is being processed.
> So basically, you are wasting someone else's chance of getting an ITA for NSW


Don't judge.

With all the uncertainty now, with down sizing quota and higher point cut off, nobody can know for sure when or if they will receive an invite.


----------



## florin ocoleanu (Mar 8, 2016)

HARESHNN said:


> if your prime purpose to be in aus, You may try for Electrician (341111).


I've already been assessed by EA as Electrical engineer and you cannot have more than one job code

Thanks for your answer


----------



## florin ocoleanu (Mar 8, 2016)

Sillygos said:


> How each state make their selections for 190 pre-invites, nobody really knows. With 55+5, you are at the minimum, so it might be a long wait or perhaps no invitation at all...


I know, but I'm hopping that my job code, english test score and the need for electrical engineer will help me. Otherwise.......

If there are others having the same score in 233311 job code, please share....


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi,

I got NSW invite and do I have to produce my dependent's English test as well? As she hasn't taken up IELTS or PTE. I got to know that a letter from the University she passed where it will be written that she has her graduation in English will be fine. Please suggest me on this?

Animesh


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got NSW invite and do I have to produce my dependent's English test as well? As she hasn't taken up IELTS or PTE. I got to know that a letter from the University she passed where it will be written that she has her graduation in English will be fine. Please suggest me on this?
> 
> Animesh


If you have you claimed your partner points then you need to submit English test result.

What's is your occupation & total claimed points with break up?


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

sahu_mantu said:


> If you have you claimed your partner points then you need to submit English test result.
> 
> What's is your occupation & total claimed points with break up?


Hi,

I haven't claimed my partner points. My immigration agent is asking me for this.
261312 - DOE - 28-04-2017

Age - 30
Education - 15
PTE - 10
Experience - 10
NSW - 5


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> sahu_mantu said:
> 
> 
> > If you have you claimed your partner points then you need to submit English test result.
> ...


You really do not need to submit if you're not claiming the partner points. Pls check with your agent if he has claimed partner point in EOI.

BTW congratulations!!!


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

bpravee7d said:


> Hello Guys,
> A newbie in the forum.
> what are the chances of getting an invite for system administrator 262113 from NSW for 75 points?
> 
> ...


Waiting for a pre invite since Oct 11th 2017. Stream 2, 75 points for ss NSW subclass 190. Job code 419212. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kiliko77 (Jul 3, 2017)

leo2575 said:


> Got NSW ITA on 21-Nov..:first:
> 
> Currently organizing all my documents and scheduled PCC and Medicals. Plan to submit my application before this weekend.


Congrats. So my EOI was for the same points and English score and submitted before this one (leo's).

Does this seem right? Do they pick and choose regardless of date submitted or am I mis-calculating? My details are in my signature.

Thanks


----------



## kiliko77 (Jul 3, 2017)

leo2575 said:


> EOI Lodged: 14/10/2017
> NSW Nomination Lodged : 21/10/2017


Hi Leo, can you clarify what you mean by NSW Nomination Lodged? Do you mean you submitted a 190 EOI or did you complete an application elsewhere?

Thanks


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

sahu_mantu said:


> You really do not need to submit if you're not claiming the partner points. Pls check with your agent if he has claimed partner point in EOI.
> 
> BTW congratulations!!!


Thanks. I will check with my agent.


----------



## NCH (Oct 13, 2017)

Today I received approval for NSW nomination and invitation to lodge visa.


----------



## Sair.Turb (Oct 4, 2017)

getting so fed up. received 190 new pre invite 20th october and still awaiting the authorised and real invite. Seeing loads of people going from per to real in less than 10 days. why are we still waiting?aarrgghh!!! sorry to moan guys. xx


----------



## kiliko77 (Jul 3, 2017)

NCH said:


> Today I received approval for NSW nomination and invitation to lodge visa.


When did you submit your EOI?
Points?
Occupation Code?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sahu_mantu said:


> You really do not need to submit if you're not claiming the partner points. Pls check with your agent if he has claimed partner point in EOI.
> 
> BTW congratulations!!!


Otherwise, without evidence of English language level, applicant will need to pay VAC2.


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

Sair.Turb said:


> getting so fed up. received 190 new pre invite 20th october and still awaiting the authorised and real invite. Seeing loads of people going from per to real in less than 10 days. why are we still waiting?aarrgghh!!! sorry to moan guys. xx


What is your code and points ?and when did you submit the application ? 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

kiliko77 said:


> Congrats. So my EOI was for the same points and English score and submitted before this one (leo's).
> 
> Does this seem right? Do they pick and choose regardless of date submitted or am I mis-calculating? My details are in my signature.
> 
> Thanks


I think NSW is sending approvals to superior English scores followed by work exp. 

Hence two candidates with same overall points and English scores might get approvals at different times based on their overall work experience. In my case , I have over 15+ years of work experience and claimed 15 points for it. 

Another thing that could be a key factor are the technical skills. So i am assuming they match the local market demand against your CV and make a decision. 

Again all this is pure speculation/a wild guess


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

kiliko77 said:


> Hi Leo, can you clarify what you mean by NSW Nomination Lodged? Do you mean you submitted a 190 EOI or did you complete an application elsewhere?
> 
> Thanks


After you submit the 190 EOI , you will receive an state nomination invite email from NSW with a link to upload documents. There you need to pay 300AUD and submit the application. This is what i meant by "NSW Nomination Lodged". After a month I got an approval mail from NSW and an "Apply Visa" button is visible against the 190 visa entry in skillselect. 

Hope i clarified your doubt.


----------



## anvishnu1984 (Aug 8, 2017)

leo2575 said:


> After you submit the 190 EOI , you will receive an state nomination invite email from NSW with a link to upload documents. There you need to pay 300AUD and submit the application. This is what i meant by "NSW Nomination Lodged". After a month I got an approval mail from NSW and an "Apply Visa" button is visible against the 190 visa entry in skillselect.
> 
> Hope i clarified your doubt.


 So you think you are the best available talent. I have only 5 point for work exp, i got invite in 1 week.(Empty vessel make more noise)


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

anvishnu1984 said:


> So you think you are the best available talent. I have only 5 point for work exp, i got invite in 1 week.(Empty vessel make more noise)


I dont think , may be NSW thinks.. 

Again, as i said this is what i quoted was pure guess work and need not be true.


----------



## HARESHNN (Nov 25, 2017)

florin ocoleanu said:


> I've already been assessed by EA as Electrical engineer and you cannot have more than one job code
> 
> Thanks for your answer


Thant's the good thing, you may go thru immitracker to check cutoff points. It will certainly help in forecasting.


----------



## HARESHNN (Nov 25, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got NSW invite and do I have to produce my dependent's English test as well? As she hasn't taken up IELTS or PTE. I got to know that a letter from the University she passed where it will be written that she has her graduation in English will be fine. Please suggest me on this?
> 
> Animesh


I heard the same from my agent, you can produce university letter.


----------



## NCH (Oct 13, 2017)

kiliko77 said:


> When did you submit your EOI?
> Points?
> Occupation Code?


EOI: 16.10.2018
Pre Invitation: 18.10.2018
Invitation: 28.10.2018

Civil Engineer (233211) 
Points: 65+5


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hello Mates,
*

Can any one guide as 190 not picked up as 489 is considered as per below. Can I change my visa subclass from 190 to 489. If not what are the chances for 60 points contender.

Next round

*
9 November 2017*
*Visa subclass	Maximum number
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)* 700
Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	5

*22 November 2017
Visa subclass	Maximum number
Skilled - Independent (subclass 189)* 700
*Skilled - Regional Provisional (subclass 489)	*5


*
Regards*


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

NCH said:


> EOI: 16.10.2018
> Pre Invitation: 18.10.2018
> Invitation: 28.10.2018
> 
> ...


Wow man. U r able to predict your future. That's great...

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi I sent my EOI for 190 NSW 3 weeks ago.
I am a chef (Code 351311) and I have currently 60 points (55+5).

Anyone got an invitation as a Chef?
Any chance to get invited with 60 points?

thanks


----------



## Markuz (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi there,

I want to apply for NSW sponsorship asap, but I'm not sure whether I am eligible.
Passport: Germany
Age: 30
Occupation: General Electrician (341111)
Positive outcome skills assessment: end September 2016 (10 points)
IELTS:7
Years of experience overseas: 0 years
Years of experience in Australia: 1? (got the skills assessment done last August and have been working for a licenced Electrician since, however, received the provisional licence issued by Fairtraiding at the beginning of this year) 
Secondary level study: will be finishing an advanced diploma in less than a month and qualify for the Australian minimum study requirements 

My question is whether I can claim 5 points for one year of skilled work in Australia since I received the licence later than the positive outcome of the skills assessment. Is the DIBP interested in the licence at all or just the skills assessment when it comes to awarding points for skilled work?

I would be grateful for any help I could get.

Regards


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Any Enggineering Tehcnologist 233914 has got invite from NSW if so please share your timeline and exp


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hello mates,
*
Did anyone received Telecommunications Engineering 263311 invitation from NSW if so please confirm or expected.* Thanks*


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

subhasamaran said:


> Any Enggineering Tehcnologist 233914 has got invite from NSW if so please share your timeline and exp


No ET has got the invite till now, as far as I know! 

Engineering Technologist 
Age: 30
Qualification: 15
English: 20
Total: 65
Total + SS fingerscrossed: 70 
EOI Date: 16-10-17 

Whats yours?


----------



## subhasamaran (Jul 7, 2013)

Gohar Rehman said:


> No ET has got the invite till now, as far as I know!
> 
> Engineering Technologist
> Age: 30
> ...


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

subhasamaran said:


> Gohar Rehman said:
> 
> 
> > No ET has got the invite till now, as far as I know!
> ...


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

I received nomination today!


----------



## immigrantdxb (Mar 7, 2017)

*Any Advice Appreciated!*

Dear Experts,

I have updated my EOI for NSW 190 @ 65+5 (=70 pts) for 263111. I have already given PTE attempts, 7 times for getting 79+ but always remain 5/7 pts in any of the random sections and am unable to uplift my scores.

My DOE is 11th of Sep - would appreciate, if some1 can predict if my EOI can ever be invited : ) ?? I am on 65 pts on 189 but there too, there does not seem to be any hope.

I am under the immigration process for two years and have lost all my HOPES looking at the dead situation of so many applications in process.

I want to understand from experts, if there is any use of changing my ANZCO code to Security Engineer and if that would help me in any way?


----------



## verynewuser (Jan 5, 2016)

immigrantdxb said:


> dear experts,
> 
> i have updated my eoi for nsw 190 @ 65+5 (=70 pts) for 263111. I have already given pte attempts, 7 times for getting 79+ but always remain 5/7 pts in any of the random sections and am unable to uplift my scores.
> 
> ...


doe?


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

verynewuser said:


> doe?


DOE = Date Of Entry


----------



## kiliko77 (Jul 3, 2017)

leo2575 said:


> I think NSW is sending approvals to superior English scores followed by work exp.
> 
> Hence two candidates with same overall points and English scores might get approvals at different times based on their overall work experience. In my case , I have over 15+ years of work experience and claimed 15 points for it.
> 
> ...


Thanks, this is informative and gives me a bit of hope. I have superior English, but not a lot of experience (although 5 months NSW software engineering experience) so maybe I have a shot!

Good luck. Thanks.


----------



## jbd1978 (May 31, 2015)

Hello Friends, 

My query is around NSW Nomination. I have already submitted NSW Invite application. 

My details are as below. 

ANZSCO Code - 261311 Analyst Programmer
EOI - 1-Jul
Age - 25 Points - 38 Years
Qualification - 10 Points, Advance Diploma in Computer Applications
English - PTE - LRSW - 65, 83, 73, 68 - 10 Points
Overseas Experience - 5+ Years - 10 Points
Australian Experience - 3+ Years - 10 Points
Total points without state sponsorship - 65 Points
Total points with state sponsorship - 70 Points

NSW Invite received: 3-Nov-17
NSW Invite submitted: 6-Nov-17

Can someone please guide me, by when I can get NSW nomination?

Thanks


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

jbd1978 said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> My query is around NSW Nomination. I have already submitted NSW Invite application.
> 
> ...


It seems to be very different from person to person. I received pre-invite on November 17th and applied the same day. Today I received the nomination. 

But NSW states 12 weeks on their website.

Good luck!


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

Sillygos said:


> DOE = Date Of Entry




It is DOE- Date of Effect. It is the date when Points were last calculated and updated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

gvbrin said:


> It is DOE- Date of Effect. It is the date when Points were last calculated and updated.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's right, my bad. Thanks for correcting!


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

immigrantdxb said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Better to go with ICT security specialist, I am also from same group with no luck my DoE is 22nd May 65 Points.
If you have experience with FW and switches and security go head with getting reassessed for 262112 with 65 points you can easily invited in a round or two.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lucianoesmoura (Nov 16, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> *Hello mates,
> *
> Did anyone received Telecommunications Engineering 263311 invitation from NSW if so please confirm or expected.* Thanks*


I'm also under this code and I haven't seen any nomination for 2633 since they updated their list (either here or on Immi Tracker).

My score is 65+5, DoE 20/11. How about yours?


----------



## lucianoesmoura (Nov 16, 2017)

leo2575 said:


> I think NSW is sending approvals to superior English scores followed by work exp.
> 
> Hence two candidates with same overall points and English scores might get approvals at different times based on their overall work experience. In my case , I have over 15+ years of work experience and claimed 15 points for it.
> 
> ...


For those who are still guessing, here is NSW official criteria for Nomination:

*The selection process*

The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:


Occupation
Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
English language ability
Skilled employment

Where candidates have the same ranking on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their points claims were last updated in SkillSelect.

As I'm a newbie, the forum is preventing me to share the link. But you can find the source at NSW Department of Industry.

The problem is that they don't declare how Occupations are prioritized.


----------



## Sair.Turb (Oct 4, 2017)

beloved120 said:


> What is your code and points ?and when did you submit the application ?
> 
> Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


321211 - Mechanic General
65 points incl SS
Age 15
English Superior 20
Education 10
Experience 15
EOI 27/09/2017
pre invite recd 20/10/17
submitted 23/10/2017


----------



## Poo (Sep 27, 2017)

Hello mates, 
Any update for technical writer with 70 points ?? Plz update..


----------



## kiliko77 (Jul 3, 2017)

lucianoesmoura said:


> For those who are still guessing, here is NSW official criteria for Nomination:
> 
> *The selection process*
> 
> ...


----------



## sanjoe88 (Nov 9, 2017)

2335 any invites?


----------



## kaidenMVH (Jan 29, 2016)

almost 1 month now since i submitted my nomination application to NSW. Hopefully another round of approval before the weekend.


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

Is NSW prioritizing Developer Programmers (261312) over Software Engineers (261313)? I've noticed a lot more of the former granted even though they seem to be nearly identical job descriptions. I'm currently being assessed by ACS for Software Engineer, but wondering if I made a mistake.


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

...


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

kiliko77 said:


> lucianoesmoura said:
> 
> 
> > For those who are still guessing, here is NSW official criteria for Nomination:
> ...


----------



## kiliko77 (Jul 3, 2017)

rkrajnov said:


> kiliko77 said:
> 
> 
> > Keep us updated when you get the pre-invite. I have the exact ANZSCO and points as you. Unfortunately still waiting for ACS to validate me so I haven't been able to even put in an EOI yet.
> ...


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

kaidenMVH said:


> almost 1 month now since i submitted my nomination application to NSW. Hopefully another round of approval before the weekend.


Hopefully by tomorrow we would get some more invitations. Seems that they did not release anything today. :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## dev.australia (Aug 24, 2017)

Hi Experts,

What are the changes for 261311 with 65 points (including SS)? Any one any idea that how much time spam will take..
Thanks!
Dev


----------



## hope1092 (Oct 13, 2017)

Hi guys, Will there be pre invitation tomorrow?


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

Hi Guys - Can anyone of you confirm to have received NSW invite on 17th Nov where you have paid fees?
My question is Have you received the letter and invite?

I have paid fees on 22nd Nov where I am still waiting for an invite from NSW.

People claim to have received invites in like 4 days from paying fees.


----------



## kaidenMVH (Jan 29, 2016)

Oneshift said:


> Hi Guys - Can anyone of you confirm to have received NSW invite on 17th Nov where you have paid fees?
> My question is Have you received the letter and invite?
> 
> I have paid fees on 22nd Nov where I am still waiting for an invite from NSW.
> ...


you just have to wait. i submit mine 30 October and still don't have my ITA. it's normally 4-6 weeks, but some are lucky and received it faster.


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

I am waiting as well. Submitted the docs for the pre-invite on 30-Oct. Its now almost 5 weeks and no news as yet. I guess we just have to wait for 12 weeks !



kaidenMVH said:


> you just have to wait. i submit mine 30 October and still don't have my ITA. it's normally 4-6 weeks, but some are lucky and received it faster.


----------



## TejPatil (Feb 7, 2017)

I had submitted my 189 EOI on 6th September 2017 for systems analyst, However looking at the trend I think it will take 3 months from date of EOI submission to get invite, I also checked the occupation ceilings and then decided to go for NSW 190, I have got the nomination as well as ITA, Submitted all Docs and I hopeful that I will get decision by January.


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

TejPatil said:


> I had submitted my 189 EOI on 6th September 2017 for systems analyst, However looking at the trend I think it will take 3 months from date of EOI submission to get invite, I also checked the occupation ceilings and then decided to go for NSW 190, I have got the nomination as well as ITA, Submitted all Docs and I hopeful that I will get decision by January.


Please provide your point breakup and DOE


----------



## tdd123123 (Apr 16, 2017)

Can any body suggest when can we recieve 190 pre invite from NSW points are 65 +5 10 points in PTE in 15 in exp Code 261313 DOE 3 sep


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Oneshift said:


> Hi Guys - Can anyone of you confirm to have received NSW invite on 17th Nov where you have paid fees?
> My question is Have you received the letter and invite?
> 
> I have paid fees on 22nd Nov where I am still waiting for an invite from NSW.
> ...


I gor pre-invite on the 17th and paid the same day. Got nomination on the 27th. So 10 calendar days from pre-invite till invite and ITA (nomination).


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

Has anyone received an invitation today?


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

jnjavierus said:


> Has anyone received an invitation today?


It seems that won't send an invite today. It's almost 1:00 PM in Sydney.


----------



## anvishnu1984 (Aug 8, 2017)

sahu_mantu said:


> It seems that won't send an invite today. It's almost 1:00 PM in Sydney.


Wait for another 5 hours. I got around that time.


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

anvishnu1984 said:


> Wait for another 5 hours. I got around that time.


Do they release at around 6 pm? Okay hoping for the best mate.


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

hi....I just recieved NSW email of pre invite... Telecommunication Network Engineer with 75 points.. EOI lodge date was 20 nov.

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

adnanghafor said:


> hi....I just recieved NSW email of pre invite... Telecommunication Network Engineer with 75 points.. EOI lodge date was 20 nov.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


Congratulations mate. Hope they would also send out ITA's today.


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

adnanghafor said:


> hi....I just recieved NSW email of pre invite... Telecommunication Network Engineer with 75 points.. EOI lodge date was 20 nov.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


Congratulations!!!


----------



## sankav (Jun 29, 2016)

hii...i just received a pre-invite from NSW....Accountant(General) with 75+5 points..EOI date:22.11.2017


----------



## Faraz365 (Apr 8, 2017)

Hello all,

I applied with 80 points for nsw for 190 but havent get the pre invite. I strongly believe that i got it. My agent he is stupid dumbass. Previously with assessment they wasted myv4 minths by sending it to wrong email id of icaa. How can i find it whether they have recieved the invite or we can oonly depend on them for the confirmation


----------



## Faraz365 (Apr 8, 2017)

Applied on 21 oct


----------



## Faraz365 (Apr 8, 2017)

sankav said:


> hii...i just received a pre-invite from NSW....Accountant(General) with 75+5 points..EOI date:22.11.2017


Hey sanjav,
Congrates vuddy.
Are youxopting for 190 or waiting for 189 to come


----------



## tetoome (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi,
I have applied for Telecommunications Network Engineer on 28 November with 65 Points.
Any chance that I can receive Pre-invite today?
How often do they send the invite?

I appreciate any help please


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi guys..just let you know I got an invitation for 190 as chef with 60 points...good luck all of u


----------



## tetoome (Aug 28, 2017)

when did you submit your EOI?


----------



## tetoome (Aug 28, 2017)

Ronco88 said:


> Hi guys..just let you know I got an invitation for 190 as chef with 60 points...good luck all of u


What is your EOI date?


----------



## HARESHNN (Nov 25, 2017)

Hey friends,
ANZ : 341111 Electrician (General)
MY EOI submitted for NSW via skillselect on 20th Nov under 489(SS).
My points are 50 +10 (SS).

Please let me know my chances ?
Am I on write path ? I mean I applied on skillselect for state sponsorship, do I need to apply somewhere else too?

Thanks,


----------



## Xaha2425 (Nov 5, 2015)

Hi folks. I got NSW pre-invite for 261312 Dev Programmer. 65+5 (Superior English), DOE 19/11/2017


----------



## tetoome (Aug 28, 2017)

Xaha2425 said:


> Hi folks. I got NSW pre-invite for 261312 Dev Programmer. 65+5 (Superior English), DOE 19/11/2017


Hi,
Did you get it just now? I want to know if they are still sending invites


----------



## Xaha2425 (Nov 5, 2015)

tetoome said:


> Hi,
> Did you get it just now? I want to know if they are still sending invites


Actually 2 hours ago, at 14:00PM Sydney time.


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

I think there is no ITA today sad.


----------



## parthibanrey (Oct 11, 2016)

*Congratulations.*



Xaha2425 said:


> Hi folks. I got NSW pre-invite for 261312 Dev Programmer. 65+5 (Superior English), DOE 19/11/2017


Congratulations. 

Could you please share any inputs/thoughts to score 79+ in pte.


----------



## Xaha2425 (Nov 5, 2015)

parthibanrey said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Could you please share any inputs/thoughts to score 79+ in pte.


Thanks!

LMGTFY:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-1017.html#post10276298

and 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tralia/672738-pte-exam-2176.html#post13659761


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

parthibanrey said:


> Congratulations.
> 
> Could you please share any inputs/thoughts to score 79+ in pte.


There is no way around it except to practice hard.


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

Anyone received pre-invites under Stream 2?


----------



## hope1092 (Oct 13, 2017)

lilymay said:


> Anyone received pre-invites under Stream 2?


I am interested as well


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

And again! NO INVITES FOR ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGISTS REGARDLESS OF HIGH POINTS!


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

No invite to ICT BA with 75 points


----------



## gilig (Feb 20, 2017)

Got a pre-invite for NSW for 261312. EOI date: 23rd Nov. Points (65 + 5 SS)


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

gilig said:


> Got a pre-invite for NSW for 261312. EOI date: 23rd Nov. Points (65 + 5 SS)


What is your point split?


----------



## gilig (Feb 20, 2017)

Total: 70
Age: 25 
Edu: 15 
Exp: 15 
Language: 10 
SS : 5


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

I received a pre-invite from NSW today around 8:30 India Time. 

Can anyone please help me with the list of documents required to respond to it?

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

Why there is no invite to ICT BA ? Any idea guys


----------



## Xaha2425 (Nov 5, 2015)

HamSa00 said:


> I received a pre-invite from NSW today around 8:30 India Time.
> 
> Can anyone please help me with the list of documents required to respond to it?
> 
> Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


search on this forum "nsw checklist"
I have already found it.

It contains 5 mandatory docs + 4 additional


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

HamSa00 said:


> I received a pre-invite from NSW today around 8:30 India Time.
> 
> Can anyone please help me with the list of documents required to respond to it?
> 
> Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


Hi,

This is what I have submitted , basically by my agent.

· Passport- Main Applicant and Dependents (First and last page) 

· Updated Resume 

· EOI submitted Page 

· Skill assessment result 

· IELTS/PTE score card - Main applicant and Spouse 

· Marriage Certificate 

· Birth certificate- Main Applicant and Dependents

Educational Documents:

· 10th onwards all certificates and mark lists
Employment Documents:

· Offer Letter/ Appointment Letter/ Confirmation Letter
· Job Description ( Job Duties Letter)
· Salary Slips/ Form 16/ Any other proof for payment
· Service Certificate and reliving Letter

And 300 AUD as well.


----------



## tetoome (Aug 28, 2017)

Hi,
When can be the next round for pre-invites?


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is what I have submitted , basically by my agent.
> 
> ...


Is it mandatory for my wife to take PTE if I am not claiming partner points?

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

HamSa00 said:


> Is it mandatory for my wife to take PTE if I am not claiming partner points?
> 
> Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


No, it's not as I haven't also claimed my partner points. A language certificate from the college or university your partner passed where it will be written that the course was in English and she passed with other details like name etc.
But I am not sure if this is also required but my agent told me to get it.

Others can pass their experience.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

tetoome said:


> Hi,
> When can be the next round for pre-invites?


Whenever they want to.. they have no confirmed dates


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

aussiedream87 said:


> Whenever they want to.. they have no confirmed dates


I have seen a lot of SS pre-invites coming on Fridays but yes there are no confirmed dates

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## Mregmi (Oct 9, 2017)

I received NSW pre invitation for 254412 Registered Nurse, DOE 27/11, 60 +5 points with proficient English, had EOI previously for 254499 over 6 months never received anything, so changed my ANZSCO code. They going into sub occupation.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

HamSa00 said:


> I have seen a lot of SS pre-invites coming on Fridays but yes there are no confirmed dates
> 
> Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


So yeah coming to that "NSW sends out invites on Friday and this is a trend seen last FY". They send out invites after 189 rounds concluded. So it's like one week of 189 and another week of 190 NSW and so on.. but, that trend isn't same this year. It's more or less looks like its going to have the same pattern I hope. I don't want to jinx it 

Lets hope for the best!


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

Gohar Rehman said:


> And again! NO INVITES FOR ENGINEERING TECHNOLOGISTS REGARDLESS OF HIGH POINTS!


Hey mate I saw someone who applied for the EOI in October and got the invite in November at the immitracker 190 for Engineering Technologist in NSW. But unfortunately I wasn't able to see his timeline. Hope we would receive it soon. Finger crossed.


----------



## tetoome (Aug 28, 2017)

aussiedream87 said:


> HamSa00 said:
> 
> 
> > I have seen a lot of SS pre-invites coming on Fridays but yes there are no confirmed dates
> ...


Hi,

So we should expect invites again on next Friday or bi weekly basis..Also my EOI date was 28 November so do you think its very close date so normal to not recive invitatiin this roumd,
My points 60 plus 5 ss and 8 years of exp for Telecommunications Network Engineer


----------



## lucianoesmoura (Nov 16, 2017)

adnanghafor said:


> hi....I just recieved NSW email of pre invite... Telecommunication Network Engineer with 75 points.. EOI lodge date was 20 nov.
> 
> Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


First of all, congrats for your invite!

You're the first Telecom Engineer that I saw receiving a NSW invite since they updated their list, and it's good to know that finally they started calling our occupation.

I lodged my EOI on the same day under 263311, but with 65 points.

But, if you applied with 75, how come you were not invited for 189 at Nov 22nd round?


----------



## tetoome (Aug 28, 2017)

lucianoesmoura said:


> adnanghafor said:
> 
> 
> > hi....I just recieved NSW email of pre invite... Telecommunication Network Engineer with 75 points.. EOI lodge date was 20 nov.
> ...



Hi,

I am also Telecom Network Engineer but 263312, my points are 65 including 5 SS...what do you think about our chances as I didnt recive anything and I am 60 under 189..?


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

lucianoesmoura said:


> First of all, congrats for your invite!
> 
> You're the first Telecom Engineer that I saw receiving a NSW invite since they updated their list, and it's good to know that finally they started calling our occupation.
> 
> ...


Thank you... I was surprised too as both things are unexpected...

1) Pre invite for 263312 as i also did not see any invite for telecom field
2) No invitation for 189

However, things will be clear on coming 189 round

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## tetoome (Aug 28, 2017)

adnanghafor said:


> lucianoesmoura said:
> 
> 
> > First of all, congrats for your invite!
> ...


How it can be cleared? What do you mean by that?


----------



## Ramansaini (Oct 3, 2017)

HARESHNN said:


> Hey friends,
> ANZ : 341111 Electrician (General)
> MY EOI submitted for NSW via skillselect on 20th Nov under 489(SS).
> My points are 50 +10 (SS).
> ...


. Yes apply to some region of NSW on their website for 489 nomination


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

Has anyone received an invite with their skill on Stream 2?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HARESHNN (Nov 25, 2017)

Ramansaini said:


> . Yes apply to some region of NSW on their website for 489 nomination


Thank you very much brother,

Can please help me with website address? I want to apply for NSW, on which website I have to register ? I have already uploaded my profile on skillselect (21-Nov,2017).

ANZ : 341111
points : 50 + 10 (SS)


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

silverphoenix said:


> Has anyone received an invite with their skill on Stream 2?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey can you please tell what is the stream 2.


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

tetoome said:


> How it can be cleared? What do you mean by that?


Things will be clear for me like based on next 189 round as if i will be invited or no

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

abhishekcool702 said:


> Hey can you please tell what is the stream 2.


Short term list exclusive for 190

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## mandycool (Dec 2, 2017)

Hi Friends I have received on Friday an email from my agent that I have been invited to apply for NSW nomination for this visa... what is the current trend if I submit the documents and AUD 300 by Wednesday how many weeks before I can expect a revert from the NSW for the Invite...
Thanks


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

mandycool said:


> Hi Friends I have received on Friday an email from my agent that I have been invited to apply for NSW nomination for this visa... what is the current trend if I submit the documents and AUD 300 by Wednesday how many weeks before I can expect a revert from the NSW for the Invite...
> Thanks


Around 12 weeks average but according to source right now it is about 3-4 weeks once invited.


----------



## tetoome (Aug 28, 2017)

mandycool said:


> Hi Friends I have received on Friday an email from my agent that I have been invited to apply for NSW nomination for this visa... what is the current trend if I submit the documents and AUD 300 by Wednesday how many weeks before I can expect a revert from the NSW for the Invite...
> Thanks


Hi can you share you details, points and job code?


----------



## mandycool (Dec 2, 2017)

tetoome said:


> Hi can you share you details, points and job code?


I am applying with 65+5 points for NSW and I am applying in System and Business Analyst code


----------



## mandycool (Dec 2, 2017)

jnjavierus said:


> Around 12 weeks average but according to source right now it is about 3-4 weeks once invited.


But the pace in NSW is very slow.. if all documents are accurate do we expect an invite or even after the invite they will further screen and eliminate any invites?


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Did anyone an get invitation on Friday with 261313 code?


----------



## karthik4overseas (Dec 5, 2016)

mandycool said:


> tetoome said:
> 
> 
> > Hi can you share you details, points and job code?
> ...


What's is ur DOE?

I mean the day when EOI was created

I too have same points for same code.


----------



## karthik4overseas (Dec 5, 2016)

mandycool said:


> Hi Friends I have received on Friday an email from my agent that I have been invited to apply for NSW nomination for this visa... what is the current trend if I submit the documents and AUD 300 by Wednesday how many weeks before I can expect a revert from the NSW for the Invite...
> Thanks


Did you get 20 in English


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Hello guys, I want to ask you which profession code is good for NSW SS =, I heard 261312 is getting preference over 261313.

Regards


----------



## Ramansaini (Oct 3, 2017)

HARESHNN said:


> Ramansaini said:
> 
> 
> > . Yes apply to some region of NSW on their website for 489 nomination
> ...


 yes on NSW website check 489 visa , there are 5-6 regions in NSW which give sponsorship , check each of their individual lists


----------



## sun29 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi All,
I am new to this forum.

I applied for NSW nomination on 12th July with 70(65+5) points and Proficient English. 

I see in this thread that people applied with same points in the month of October got invite in November. Is that any criteria changed for pre-invite?


----------



## mandycool (Dec 2, 2017)

karthik4overseas said:


> Did you get 20 in English


No I have 10 in English.. There is no PTE in my country  and with TOEFL it is difficult for 20 tried 2-3 times already


----------



## karthik4overseas (Dec 5, 2016)

mandycool said:


> karthik4overseas said:
> 
> 
> > Did you get 20 in English
> ...


what's ur DOE?


----------



## karthik4overseas (Dec 5, 2016)

karthik4overseas said:


> mandycool said:
> 
> 
> > karthik4overseas said:
> ...


----------



## Rmarw (Jan 30, 2017)

Got the invite from NSW for ICT Business Analyst 261111, Doe 03/10/2017 with 70+5.


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

sun29 said:


> Hi All,
> I am new to this forum.
> 
> I applied for NSW nomination on 12th July with 70(65+5) points and Proficient English.
> ...


The criteria is same but even with 65+5 points, those who got 20 in English or 15 points of experience are getting the invitation. Whereas, I also notice that 261312 is getting more invitation then 261313.


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

combatant said:


> Hello guys, I want to ask you which profession code is good for NSW SS =, I heard 261312 is getting preference over 261313.
> 
> Regards




Those who have applied for 261312 with 65+5 points got invited until November from NSW 


Thanks Vijay
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

gvbrin said:


> Those who have applied for 261312 with 65+5 points got invited until November from NSW
> 
> 
> Thanks Vijay
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you mean 261313 are not getting invite from NSW ?


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

combatant said:


> Do you mean 261313 are not getting invite from NSW ?




Getting invited only with superior English, where as 261312 getting invited with proficient English also. 


Thanks Vijay
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

gvbrin said:


> Getting invited only with superior English, where as 261312 getting invited with proficient English also.
> 
> 
> Thanks Vijay
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think its subjective...I have applied for 261312 with 65+5 points (proficient english, 5yrs relevant experience) on 4th November. I haven't got any pre-invite from them..

I believe its your overall profile which should impress and add value for them..!!


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi, I'm also waiting with 60+5 points in 263311. DOE is in last October. Finally nice to see some telecom guys


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

Skilled Migration Tasmania (StateGrowth)
Nov 25 (8 days ago)

to me 


Application Reference Number :000000000000000

Email: itsm000000

Dear Mr SU******
Your application for Tasmanian Government nomination of a Skilled Regional (Provisional) visa (subclass 489) has been assigned to a case officer. Assessment of your application has now commenced.

Regards
Business and Skilled Migration
Department of State Growth, TAS Government
Email: [email protected] for Skilled Migration
and [email protected] for RSMS program

what does it mean any expert, still on process for out come of state sponsorship ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SacS said:


> I think its subjective...I have applied for 261312 with 65+5 points (proficient english, 5yrs relevant experience) on 4th November. I haven't got any pre-invite from them..
> 
> I believe its your overall profile which should impress and add value for them..!!


When did you submit? It takes time, but based on the trend soon or later you will get invited.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ricky7 said:


> Skilled Migration Tasmania (StateGrowth)
> Nov 25 (8 days ago)
> 
> to me
> ...


Its just a letter stating that CO has been assigned.


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> When did you submit? It takes time, but based on the trend soon or later you will get invited.


Yea...hope for the best...In the mean time am preparing for superior PTE to elevate myself to 75 points...Albeit vividly waiting for December quota for 65points 189 subclass presumptions :fingerscrossed:


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

SacS said:


> I think its subjective...I have applied for 261312 with 65+5 points (proficient english, 5yrs relevant experience) on 4th November. I haven't got any pre-invite from them..
> 
> I believe its your overall profile which should impress and add value for them..!!




Did you apply for NSW?


Thanks Vijay
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

gvbrin said:


> Did you apply for NSW?
> 
> 
> Thanks Vijay
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


yes ...NSW and VIC with 65+5 points..and 189 with 65 points which is too ambitious seeing the current trend..!!


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

SacS said:


> I think its subjective...I have applied for 261312 with 65+5 points (proficient english, 5yrs relevant experience) on 4th November. I haven't got any pre-invite from them..
> 
> I believe its your overall profile which should impress and add value for them..!!


We don't have any place to impress the NSW before in the pre-invitation because they only allow you to send you CV once you are invited by state. And in EOI, you can only specify your job duration and designation. 

I reckon, it is bit of luck who gets the invitation first but as far as i m following the trend, 261312 are getting invite with the proficient english, perhaps with 15 points of experience. But 261313, I have seen any invitation for them with less 10 points in English. I also mailed the ACS to change my professional code from 261313 to 261312, as it almost same but looks like nsw preferring 12 over 13 these days.


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

SacS said:


> yes ...NSW and VIC with 65+5 points..and 189 with 65 points which is too ambitious seeing the current trend..!!




Ohh not sure what you missed it Brother, people applied on nov 26/27 also got NSW Pre invite for 261312 with 65+5 points. Hopefully you should get in coming weeks dear.


Thanks Vijay
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

combatant said:


> We don't have any place to impress the NSW before in the pre-invitation because they only allow you to send you CV once you are invited by state. And in EOI, you can only specify your job duration and designation.
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon, it is bit of luck who gets the invitation first but as far as i m following the trend, 261312 are getting invite with the proficient english, perhaps with 15 points of experience. But 261313, I have seen any invitation for them with less 10 points in English. I also mailed the ACS to change my professional code from 261313 to 261312, as it almost same but looks like nsw preferring 12 over 13 these days.




That’s good idea to change your code, 189 is very tough with 65 Points with recent DOE. You have high chances of getting invited with 261312 over 261313


Thanks Vijay
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

gvbrin said:


> Ohh not sure what you missed it Brother, people applied on nov 26/27 also got NSW Pre invite for 261312 with 65+5 points. Hopefully you should get in coming weeks dear.
> 
> 
> Thanks Vijay
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope for the best for both of us mate..!!


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

combatant said:


> We don't have any place to impress the NSW before in the pre-invitation because they only allow you to send you CV once you are invited by state. And in EOI, you can only specify your job duration and designation.
> 
> I reckon, it is bit of luck who gets the invitation first but as far as i m following the trend, 261312 are getting invite with the proficient english, perhaps with 15 points of experience. But 261313, I have seen any invitation for them with less 10 points in English. I also mailed the ACS to change my professional code from 261313 to 261312, as it almost same but looks like nsw preferring 12 over 13 these days.


May be you are right...We cannot predict the basis on which they are inviting candidates(as in my case for 261312 haven't received any invite with 65+5 proficient and 10 points experience applied on 4th November)..
12 and 13 is almost similar...Hoping the best for all..!!


----------



## mandycool (Dec 2, 2017)

All,

What do the authorities look for the pre invite before. Jut wanted to ensure that I take care of the documentation. Thanks for feedback. I got the pre invite on Friday so have 2 weeks to work on my improvement. All documents are ready. Should I update the CV to make it more impressive.

Thanks.


----------



## lucianoesmoura (Nov 16, 2017)

tetoome said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am also Telecom Network Engineer but 263312, my points are 65 including 5 SS...what do you think about our chances as I didnt recive anything and I am 60 under 189..?


According to Iscah's latest predictions, without the state nomination you are supposed to receive your invitation only after June 2018. So, in your place I'd strongly consider looking for ways to improve your situation. For instance, even though I have 65 for 189, I returned to my studies aiming for Superior English.


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

Guys all thanks to God, I just received an invitation to apply to NSW 190 visa ... I have submitted my application on 19 Nov after receiving the pre-invitation email on 17 Nov 

I have submitted my nsw EOI on 22 Oct
And my 189 EOI was submitted on 27 Sep 

Best of luck to all of you 

I am a civil engineer with 60 + 5 points 

I consider my self lucky since a guy like me with 60 points would have never got an invitation with 189 lol 

Anyhow best of luck to all of you 

Let me know if you need anything 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## leo2575 (Dec 20, 2013)

beloved120 said:


> Guys all thanks to God, I just received an invitation to apply to NSW 190 visa ... I have submitted my application on 19 Nov after receiving the pre-invitation email on 17 Nov
> 
> I have submitted my nsw EOI on 22 Oct
> And my 189 EOI was submitted on 27 Sep
> ...


congrats mate.. its heartening to know.. all the very best

Sent from my PLK-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

beloved120 said:


> Guys all thanks to God, I just received an invitation to apply to NSW 190 visa ... I have submitted my application on 19 Nov after receiving the pre-invitation email on 17 Nov
> 
> I have submitted my nsw EOI on 22 Oct
> And my 189 EOI was submitted on 27 Sep
> ...


Congratulations: -) did you receive two emails ? 

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

jsabarish said:


> Congratulations: -) did you receive two emails ?
> 
> Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


Yup both the approved nomination email and the skillselect invitation 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

Wow that is very nice I hope that I will receive one too. Paid for my pre-invitation on Nov. 22 70+5 Nurse. I hope I would get invited too.


----------



## kaidenMVH (Jan 29, 2016)

beloved120 said:


> Guys all thanks to God, I just received an invitation to apply to NSW 190 visa ... I have submitted my application on 19 Nov after receiving the pre-invitation email on 17 Nov
> 
> I have submitted my nsw EOI on 22 Oct
> And my 189 EOI was submitted on 27 Sep
> ...


congratulations mate! may i know if you have any dependents wtih you?


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

kaidenMVH said:


> congratulations mate! may i know if you have any dependents wtih you?


Do you have dependents also? When did you pay for 300 AUD?


----------



## kaidenMVH (Jan 29, 2016)

jnjavierus said:


> Do you have dependents also? When did you pay for 300 AUD?


i got 3 dependents. my wife and 2 kids. paid oct 29, was received by NSW on 30th October. so almost 5 weeks waiting now for meray2:


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

kaidenMVH said:


> i got 3 dependents. my wife and 2 kids. paid oct 29, was received by NSW on 30th October. so almost 5 weeks waiting now for meray2:


Let us hope for the best me I have my wife and a kid.


----------



## akshat13 (Apr 29, 2013)

mandycool said:


> No I have 10 in English.. There is no PTE in my country  and with TOEFL it is difficult for 20 tried 2-3 times already


Hi Mandy, Can you pls let us know the date when you filled your EOI for NSW?


----------



## karthik4overseas (Dec 5, 2016)

@mandycool...DOE please?


----------



## mandycool (Dec 2, 2017)

karthik4overseas said:


> @mandycool...DOE please?


I applied in last year December(2016) exact date not known, as was done by my agent. My 189 EOI is 6th Oct and 190 I requested after waiting for 2 months, then asked agent o apply for NSW 190. Should be first week of December 2016.


----------



## karthik4overseas (Dec 5, 2016)

mandycool said:


> karthik4overseas said:
> 
> 
> > @mandycool...DOE please?
> ...


Thanks and all the best for grant


----------



## anishantonyvp (Oct 30, 2017)

Hello Guys,

Can anyone from the group help me with the information on how the 190 Visa application works ?

I know once you get a pre-invite you have to submit the required proof in the link provided by NSW Industry site. But when will I get the invitation from DIBP ? Is i

ACS Code : 261312 (Developer Programmer)
exp : 15
Education : 15 points
Age : 30 points 
English : 10 points
EOI Submitted for 189 : 3 NOV 2017 ( 189 - 70 )
EOI Submitted : 24 NOV 2017 ( 190 (NSW 70+5 ) - 75 )
Pre-Invite received from NSW : 1 Dec


----------



## jsabarish (Sep 7, 2016)

anishantonyvp said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Can anyone from the group help me with the information on how the 190 Visa application works ?
> 
> ...


If you have paid the fees, my guess is end of this year, max.

Sent from my LG-K430 using Tapatalk


----------



## anishantonyvp (Oct 30, 2017)

Thanks jsabarish


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

anishantonyvp said:


> Thanks jsabarish


How does the pre-invite looks? I mean what is the subject of the email?
M wondering if i missed any due to plethora of mails in my inbox. I submitted my 190 for NSW with 65+5 points on 4th November 2017, 261312 program, proficient english and 10 experience points. M quite confident that I may not have received any pre-invite though


----------



## Xaha2425 (Nov 5, 2015)

SacS said:


> How does the pre-invite looks? I mean what is the subject of the email?
> M wondering if i missed any due to plethora of mails in my inbox. I submitted my 190 for NSW with 65+5 points on 4th November 2017, 261312 program, proficient english and 10 experience points. M quite confident that I may not have received any pre-invite though


Subject is 
Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa - Name Surname - EOI_number

from [email protected]


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

kaidenMVH said:


> congratulations mate! may i know if you have any dependents wtih you?


Yup I have a wife and two kids but I think I will apply myself and apply for Partner visa later for wife and kids because the wife is still studying she will graduate in two years 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## karthik4overseas (Dec 5, 2016)

beloved120 said:


> kaidenMVH said:
> 
> 
> > congratulations mate! may i know if you have any dependents wtih you?
> ...


Dude...it will cost you double


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Has anyone received state nomination for 233111 chemical engineer with 55 or 60 individual points without ss?


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

Xaha2425 said:


> Subject is
> Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa - Name Surname - EOI_number
> 
> from [email protected]


Thanks mate...I haven't received any mail from them. 
Congrats for your NSW pre-invite..!!


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

karthik4overseas said:


> Dude...it will cost you double




One who has pr doesnt have to stay in the country at all times. She can join you during holidays and after the graduation.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

Ilay said:


> One who has pr doesnt have to stay in the country at all times. She can join you during holidays and after the graduation.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Bro I can't pay the full amount right now lol ... plus the tickets since the wife and the kids have to land within a year ... I have calculated the cost it is almost the same if anyone have any helpful solution ... please advice... 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poo (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi everyone, plz tell any invites for stream 2( technical writer)..??


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

kiliko77 said:


> Will do. 190 is my only hope aside from waiting another 11-12 months for an invite for 189.


Did you get an invite in the last few days? I've tried to contact ACS as my assessment is still being processed to change to 261312... it seems that ANZSCO code is being granted almost instantly which is odd since they're nearly identical.


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

Got it changed to Developer Programmer. I think I will have better luck with that as I saw someone else in here get an invite in about 2 weeks or less with the same point breakdown. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## major3110 (Nov 20, 2017)

rkrajnov said:


> Got it changed to Developer Programmer. I think I will have better luck with that as I saw someone else in here get an invite in about 2 weeks or less with the same point breakdown. Crossing my fingers.




Can u plz let me know the process to change the ANZCODE from 261313 to 261312


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

major3110 said:


> Can u plz let me know the process to change the ANZCODE from 261313 to 261312
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can only do it if they are currently processing your application. If so, give them a call or email. I was able to contact the case manager and she changed it for me. If you already have a completed evaluation though, you will need to start a new application.


----------



## hope1092 (Oct 13, 2017)

milindpatel26 said:


> Has anyone received state nomination for 233111 chemical engineer with 55 or 60 individual points without ss?


I am 233112, also waiting for Nsw sponsor...


----------



## kumarmba (Sep 23, 2016)

*Nsw 190 - 261312*

Hi all. 

This is my first post. Used to follow it for quite a long time. 

We submitted our EOI on 28th nov, and received pre invite on 01st Dec.

Points 65+5. English superior. Need to know about pre invite. If we get pre invite how much chances we have to get our ITA.


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

beloved120 said:


> Bro I can't pay the full amount right now lol ... plus the tickets since the wife and the kids have to land within a year ... I have calculated the cost it is almost the same if anyone have any helpful solution ... please advice...
> 
> Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


Cost could be the same. But benefits are different according to my understanding. Plus all of you can apply for Auz citizenship later, together. Please do some research. I think you are going to do something stupid (to be honest)  

Good luck bro!!


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

hkglpr said:


> Cost could be the same. But benefits are different according to my understanding. Plus all of you can apply for Auz citizenship later, together. Please do some research. I think you are going to do something stupid (to be honest)
> 
> Good luck bro!!


You have a point bro am thinking about it ... it seems that I will apply for my family ... 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## silverphoenix (Jun 22, 2017)

kumarmba said:


> Hi all.
> 
> This is my first post. Used to follow it for quite a long time.
> 
> ...




Your Skill ?


----------



## kumarmba (Sep 23, 2016)

silverphoenix said:


> Your Skill ?


Job code is 261312. Developer programmer.


----------



## mandycool (Dec 2, 2017)

Hi Friends, 
Does anyone have any stats on how many pre invites resulting in actual invites for the various states as I a getting mixed feedback that the pre invites is only 10% of the actual invites which makes me worried as the 189 is going very slow.
Thanks.


----------



## Hema1234 (Nov 3, 2017)

Heyy guys, a quick question here......is form 16A mandatory to submit? What if someone has no form 16 a for the years the employment has been claimed or for the most recent years?


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

Hema1234 said:


> Heyy guys, a quick question here......is form 16A mandatory to submit? What if someone has no form 16 a for the years the employment has been claimed or for the most recent years?


I think it is just a supplementary document. Best of luck with your application.


----------



## Sair.Turb (Oct 4, 2017)

This visa game is all about waiting isnt it?!

We are on wk 6 now since paying the $300 to NSW after pre invite.

When will we get the actual invite?!?!?

If immitracker is anything to go by others are getting them within a few days, there doesn't seem to be a rule to how long this process takes.
Do dependents cause an issue as a couple i know from pre invite to actual invite was 10 days in nov, they dont have any children... we are a family of 5 (2adults and 3 children)


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

Sair.Turb said:


> This visa game is all about waiting isnt it?!
> 
> We are on wk 6 now since paying the $300 to NSW after pre invite.
> 
> ...


We are on the same boat I already paid 300 AUD and I see in the trackers people getting invited here and there in just 10 days and sometimes even just 7.


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

jnjavierus said:


> We are on the same boat I already paid 300 AUD and I see in the trackers people getting invited here and there in just 10 days and sometimes even just 7.


I think it should be profile based.. but I cud be wrong.

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

jnjavierus said:


> We are on the same boat I already paid 300 AUD and I see in the trackers people getting invited here and there in just 10 days and sometimes even just 7.


I submitted the online application and paid the 300$ on 19 Nov and got the invite yesterday 4th at 7 am in the morning ... after exactly 15 days ... I have 2 kids ... I am a civil engineer with 60 + 5 ... I don't see any specific pattern some people got it in five weeks ... a little bit of luck has to play ... OK a small trick that I did... I have emailed them the reference letter that I did during my skill assessment and I have informed them that I have changed my contact number ... maybe after they checked out my email... they decided to send me the invitation... that is just a wild guess ... no one can predict nsw invitation pattern or behavior lol 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

beloved120 said:


> I submitted the online application and paid the 300$ on 19 Nov and got the invite yesterday 4th at 7 am in the morning ... after exactly 15 days ... I have 2 kids ... I am a civil engineer with 60 + 5 ... I don't see any specific pattern some people got it in five weeks ... a little bit of luck has to play ... OK a small trick that I did... I have emailed them the reference letter that I did during my skill assessment and I have informed them that I have changed my contact number ... maybe after they checked out my email... they decided to send me the invitation... that is just a wild guess ... no one can predict nsw invitation pattern or behavior lol
> 
> Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


No one can really do predict that. I have 70+5 points but for Nursing occupation. I did pay the 300 AUD in Nov. 22 hoping I could get invited within the week. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

jnjavierus said:


> No one can really do predict that. I have 70+5 points but for Nursing occupation. I did pay the 300 AUD in Nov. 22 hoping I could get invited within the week. :fingerscrossed:


But in my view, if all of your papers are correct... you will eventually get it ... no need to be worried 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

beloved120 said:


> But in my view, if all of your papers are correct... you will eventually get it ... no need to be worried
> 
> Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


Thanks for keeping my hopes up.


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

jnjavierus said:


> Thanks for keeping my hopes up.


I am a strong believer in the Australian GSM ... they don't discriminate ... they will evaluate you based on your application... good luck buddy 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rajeshkumargunalan (Nov 19, 2017)

I submitted my EOI for NSW 70 pts (65+5) under 261313 on 2nd Dec. Any idea when I can expect the pre invite? (English 10 pts)


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

beloved120 said:


> Bro I can't pay the full amount right now lol ... plus the tickets since the wife and the kids have to land within a year ... I have calculated the cost it is almost the same if anyone have any helpful solution ... please advice...
> 
> Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk




Honestly thats what I thought as well.. mate, partner visa processing can take up to 9-11 months. So, i would have tried to ask from relatives and friends and even borrow from banks as I am sure you can pay it back with the dollars you will earn in AU, hopefully..

Otherwise, I don’t know how much you need to pay for the kids but for partners it goes as much as 6000 at least plus waiting process..

You know your budget better mate, do your math and see how it goes. Good luck!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ANI4ever (Nov 13, 2017)

any ideas of what the points required to get an invitation from NSW atm?


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

ANI4ever said:


> any ideas of what the points required to get an invitation from NSW atm?


Got my pre-invite when my score went from 60 to 70 Nursing occupation. Still waiting for ITA


----------



## akshat13 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hi Seniors,

Any idea when can I expect the Pre-invite from NSW. Please find my timeline in my signature. Last week one guy with my timeline received pre-invite. 

I dont know what is happening.layball:


----------



## Hema1234 (Nov 3, 2017)

jnjavierus said:


> I think it is just a supplementary document. Best of luck with your application.


Okay...thanks. and good luck to u too...


----------



## anishantonyvp (Oct 30, 2017)

Hello Everyone,

Please help me with few questions on the invite which is send for visa application under 190. Is it dependent on the invites which are sent out for 189 ? If I'm nominated will I get a confirmed Invitation ? 
After submitting relevant documents , I assume following are the next course of actions : 
1. Nomination/Rejection by NSW . 
2. In case of Nomination acceptance, I will get a seperate Invite from DIBP for visa application ? 
As per website Point 1 takes 12 weeks of time. How much time will point 2 take ? 


__________________
Anzsco 261312 - Developer Programmer
189 70 points 
190 75 points 
Age 30
English 10
Education 15
Experience 15
EOI 23/11/2017
NSW pre invite recd 01/12/17
submitted 03/12/2017


----------



## Hema1234 (Nov 3, 2017)

For ITR, can we just upload the itr acknowledgement page?


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

Are there any cases where NSW has rejected an application for nomination ?


----------



## Hema1234 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hema1234 said:


> For ITR, can we just upload the itr acknowledgement page?


I really need to know this plzzz......if we can upload just the acknowledgement page of the ITR?….... or the detailed one is mandatory?


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi,

How much time it takes for visa processing after accepting NSW pre-invite?


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

Hi guys

quick question, I have done my acs with software engineering code 261313 and also have lodged my eoi.

i was looking at the trend, states are giving invite for developer programmer 231612. while looking at the sample job description and courses provided at the acs site, its not much different than software engineer. So, can i submit my new EOI with developer programmer or do i have to submit separate application to acs to assess my qualification as developer as well ?


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

Waiting!

263111 Profession
65 points
PTE 55
NSW


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Hi guys
> 
> quick question, I have done my acs with software engineering code 261313 and also have lodged my eoi.
> 
> i was looking at the trend, states are giving invite for developer programmer 231612. while looking at the sample job description and courses provided at the acs site, its not much different than software engineer. So, can i submit my new EOI with developer programmer or do i have to submit separate application to acs to assess my qualification as developer as well ?


Your assessment needs to be done under the correct ANZSCO code.


----------



## Hema1234 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hema1234 said:


> I really need to know this plzzz......if we can upload just the acknowledgement page of the ITR?….... or the detailed one is mandatory?


Could somebody please answer this?


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

Friends,
Re-posting my question:

Have there been cases where NSW did not approve (rejected) application for state nomination ?

Regards,
Nanho


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

nanho said:


> Friends,
> Re-posting my question:
> 
> Have there been cases where NSW did not approve (rejected) application for state nomination ?
> ...


They do if you can't support your points.


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

Only 58 NSW pre Invitations up to November?? This is taken from skillselect


----------



## telmagid (Oct 4, 2016)

Guys, today I just lodged my EOI for 263111 computer and network engineer 

65 points for 189

70 points for 190

Any idea how long does it take to get invited?


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

Sillygos said:


> They do if you can't support your points.


Supporting points means 
English score + Education + Work Exp + age ?
Or, does it involve anything more than that ?


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

nanho said:


> Supporting points means
> English score + Education + Work Exp + age ?
> Or, does it involve anything more than that ?


It means the supporting documents that you have submitted.


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

jnjavierus said:


> It means the supporting documents that you have submitted.


I have submitted below:

PTE score card
ACS assessment for education
ACS assessment for Work experience
Age proof
Resume

All the above are valid (not expired yet) and support the points claimed in EOI.
Is there anything else that I missed ?

Thanks,
Nanho


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

kaidenMVH said:


> you just have to wait. i submit mine 30 October and still don't have my ITA. it's normally 4-6 weeks, but some are lucky and received it faster.


Any luck guys?


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

catchpaul said:


> I am waiting as well. Submitted the docs for the pre-invite on 30-Oct. Its now almost 5 weeks and no news as yet. I guess we just have to wait for 12 weeks !


Any luck guys?


----------



## kaidenMVH (Jan 29, 2016)

Oneshift said:


> Any luck guys?


still waiting mate. im expecting it to be next week.


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

nanho said:


> I have submitted below:
> 
> PTE score card
> ACS assessment for education
> ...


Employment Evidence? COE, Salary Certificate, Tax Returns?


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

jnjavierus said:


> Employment Evidence? COE, Salary Certificate, Tax Returns?


1.) I have given employment evidence: Certificate of experience from previous employers and "last 6 months salary slips + offer letter" for the current employer

2.) Submitted marksheets/degree/transcript for graduation and post graduation

3.) I have not uploaded any tax returns. I did not see it anywhere in the list of required documents. Is it a mandatory/required document ? 

Can you please tell me what is COE ? Is it Certificate of Education by any chance? If so, then yes, I have submitted that too (as mentioned in point 2 above)


----------



## jnjavierus (Nov 30, 2017)

nanho said:


> 1.) I have given employment evidence: Certificate of experience from previous employers and "last 6 months salary slips + offer letter" for the current employer
> 
> 2.) Submitted marksheets/degree/transcript for graduation and post graduation
> 
> ...


COE is certificate of employment. Tax documents are just supplemental documents but it is also nice to have. I think you have everything already so just wait for the invite.


----------



## chriskwoktk (Sep 25, 2017)

What is my chance of getting NSW SS? Occupation and point breakdown in my signature. Thanks.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

nanho said:


> Supporting points means
> English score + Education + Work Exp + age ?
> Or, does it involve anything more than that ?


Don't forget your assessment! And passport copy. And resume.


----------



## HamSa00 (Oct 15, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> Don't forget your assessment! And passport copy. And resume.


Do I need to get these docs certified before uploading?

Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

HamSa00 said:


> Do I need to get these docs certified before uploading?
> 
> Sent from my Alpha using Tapatalk


No, I didn't need anything certified (except for certified translations, since my docs are in another language than English).

My application was approved in 10 days or so.

I submitted everything that I submitted when I had my assessment done, which was:

All pay slips
Resume
Passport
Docs to show name change
Tax assessments for all years
Diploma and transcripts
Work certificates from all employers
PTE-A score report. 

Since I was also claiming parter points I also submitted PTE-A score report, assessment and passport copy for my partner.

Hope this helps.


----------



## p_p25 (Oct 13, 2017)

*NSW next round?*

Hi
I have updated my EOI on 30/11 with 80 points for 190 with experience points and superior English for accountant general. When can I expect an invitation from NSW? Is there a possibility of a round tomorrow?


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

priyankparikh25 said:


> Hi
> I have updated my EOI on 30/11 with 80 points for 190 with experience points and superior English for accountant general. When can I expect an invitation from NSW? Is there a possibility of a round tomorrow?


Nobody really knows how they make their selections and when, but since they had one last Friday it might be one next week, but who knows...


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi NGoenka,

Any further news on Pre-invite, just getting a little worried now, as it is now 6 weeks since we have submitted the docs....

Thanks,
Nishant



ngoenka said:


> I believe it has already started. I got an invite with 65+ in PTE.
> 
> My timeline:
> AZESCO: 261312
> ...


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

*NSW Approval received*

Hi All

Happy to let you know that I received the approval from NSW today after a wait of over 5 weeks

Thanks to all for your help and support

Regards


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

catchpaul said:


> Hi All
> 
> Happy to let you know that I received the approval from NSW today after a wait of over 5 weeks
> 
> ...


Hey congratulations mate, 
Can you please update ur point score and timeline as I m not using any app. 
Thanks in advance


----------



## srinivas1308 (Feb 21, 2017)

nishantagg said:


> Hi NGoenka,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you are trying to understand terminology, I think it is like this. After submitting EOI, he might have got invitation to submit the docs for state sponsorship approval 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi Srinivas,

Thanks, actually i am aware of the process, its an ongoing discussion b/w me and Ngoenka. Basically we both received the pre-invite on the same day but after that it was completely dry from NSW...





srinivas1308 said:


> If you are trying to understand terminology, I think it is like this. After submitting EOI, he might have got invitation to submit the docs for state sponsorship approval
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sair.Turb (Oct 4, 2017)

catchpaul said:


> Hi All
> 
> Happy to let you know that I received the approval from NSW today after a wait of over 5 weeks
> 
> ...


Thats brilliant news, we too had a pre invite on 20/10/17...... we are still awaiting the approval invite. maybe it will be us next ? xx


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

Sillygos said:


> Don't forget your assessment! And passport copy. And resume.


Yes, those were submitted too.


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

Sair.Turb said:


> Thats brilliant news, we too had a pre invite on 20/10/17...... we are still awaiting the approval invite. maybe it will be us next ? xx




Hello, when you get your skills and certificate assessed, I assume from TRA, did you have to ask all of your former employers to fill up your employment form?

Thanks in advance xoxoxo


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sair.Turb (Oct 4, 2017)

Ilay said:


> Hello, when you get your skills and certificate assessed, I assume from TRA, did you have to ask all of your former employers to fill up your employment form?
> 
> Thanks in advance xoxoxo
> 
> ...


Ours was a little bit complicated. we have owned our own garage for 12 years. so had to supply. 10 customer references. 5 supplier references. all of the 12 years accounts and all HMRC tax files. Andy has been in trade all his life so they then asked for employer references from every employer since 1996. payslips and or contracts. where not possible due to dealerships closing or changing franchise we had to supply references from people that worked alongside andy. Then complete stat declarations for andy entire work history and then a stat declaration for his duration as self employed, listing daily jobs and tooling used.
All this along with videos of safe working practice and photos of andy working and of course all copies of his qualifications.

Hope this answers your question, we used Vetassess xx


----------



## mail2samya (Dec 8, 2017)

any update on current status of NSW-190 with skill 261311

I have 65 pts only


----------



## dechahar (Sep 25, 2017)

hey guys, i lodged visa for 190 subclass today when i am already on 489 bridging visa. Now i want my 190 visa to be priority and i also have to withdraw 489 visa file.

After filling form 1446(withdrawal of a visa application). what visa will i have then.?

Thanks in advance


----------



## akshat13 (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey guys, where can I find Immi tracker? I would like to see the Pre-Invite trend.


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

akshat13 said:


> Hey guys, where can I find Immi tracker? I would like to see the Pre-Invite trend.


Just type immitracker visa 189 or 190 whichever u would like on Google


----------



## abhishekcool702 (Oct 15, 2017)

abhishekcool702 said:


> akshat13 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys, where can I find Immi tracker? I would like to see the Pre-Invite trend.
> ...


And please write EOI in the search engine for getting eoi trend. 
That would be "immitracker 190 EOI"


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi guys,

Just want to know, has anyone recently invited by NSW on 60 points Registered Nurse??

Response will be highly appreciated.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

No man, I haven't received anything yet.


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

Sair.Turb said:


> Ours was a little bit complicated. we have owned our own garage for 12 years. so had to supply. 10 customer references. 5 supplier references. all of the 12 years accounts and all HMRC tax files. Andy has been in trade all his life so they then asked for employer references from every employer since 1996. payslips and or contracts. where not possible due to dealerships closing or changing franchise we had to supply references from people that worked alongside andy. Then complete stat declarations for andy entire work history and then a stat declaration for his duration as self employed, listing daily jobs and tooling used.
> 
> All this along with videos of safe working practice and photos of andy working and of course all copies of his qualifications.
> 
> ...




What a pain ha! But you went through and now your waiting for nomination, congrats!

My bf said he lost contact with his former employers and will be really hard for him to get his skills assessed in this case.. we will see what we can do or cannot do anything at all 

But appreciate for it! Xxx


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

ngoenka said:


> No man, I haven't received anything yet.




What's your DOE and points break down of EOI?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

AZESCO: 261312
ACS positive. Accepted on 4th May, 2017
Age: 25 points
Experience: 15 points
Degree: 15 points
English: 10 points

Total points: 65 + 5 (SS)

EOI filed: 13/09/2017
NSW Pre-invite: 20/10/2017
Documents filed: 31/10/2017


----------



## Kruz189 (Nov 12, 2017)

*Please suggest*

Hello Tony and Experts,

Please guide me in this. My DOE is 14 Nov17 with 70 points in NSW.Brekup is like this:
ANZCO:261313
Eng:10 points
Age:30
Education:15
Exp:10
state:5
DOE:14Nov

After reading threads here, I came to know NSW is preferring 261312 over 261313 and they are getting preinvite within a month where as software engineers are waiting since Feb(as per immitracker). I already had many tries for PTE and I can see here that for 261313 NSW is preferring superior english. So, I am thinking to go through ACS again for ANZCO 261312 this time since my job responsibilities matches with both Soft Engineer and Developer.

If I filed that now and then ACS will take almost 45 days which means I will loose 2.5 months of my earlier DOE. But then I can still think of getting invite whereas software enggineers are not getting that at all.

Please let me know your suggestions.


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

When are we expecting the next round?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Gohar Rehman said:


> When are we expecting the next round?




Most probability goes to 20 December. However, quota is unknown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Gohar Rehman said:


> When are we expecting the next round?


15th December, friday


----------



## dooralpha (Jan 26, 2017)

263111 with 70 +5(ss) /75 applied for NSW nomination, whats the waiting period? its over 4 weeks now


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

How soon can I get a pre-invite .doe 8/12/2017. Agricultural Scientist. 234112. 65+5(ss). i.e 70 point. 20 point in English superior,3 years work experience.


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

Moncouer said:


> How soon can I get a pre-invite .doe 8/12/2017. Agricultural Scientist. 234112. 65+5(ss). i.e 70 point. 20 point in English superior,3 years work experience.


The deciding factor as mentioned in their website is occupation first ... so it depends if they prioritize your occupation or not but in terms of points you have a good chance with 189 but go ahead with both 189 and 190 you never know 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gsingh4it (Oct 27, 2017)

dooralpha said:


> 263111 with 70 +5(ss) /75 applied for NSW nomination, whats the waiting period? its over 4 weeks now


I guess your chance is 189 is good. When you files EOI.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

beloved120 said:


> Moncouer said:
> 
> 
> > How soon can I get a pre-invite .doe 8/12/2017. Agricultural Scientist. 234112. 65+5(ss). i.e 70 point. 20 point in English superior,3 years work experience.
> ...


 Thanks.appreaciate. how do one know the the occupation that is priotize


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Any hope for 65+5 points in 233512?


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Dear Mates,*

Can anyone confirm NSW invitation for November-December 2017. what bench mark set by NSW for SS. 

*Thanks*


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

any invitations for 312111 with 55+5?


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> *Dear Mates,*
> 
> Can anyone confirm NSW invitation for November-December 2017. what bench mark set by NSW for SS.
> 
> *Thanks*


What do you mean by NSW benchmark?? if you are asking about the criteria oon which NSW issues the invites its like this:

OCCUPATION
DIBP POINTS
ENGLISH POINTS
EXP POINTS


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Umarchodhary said:


> What do you mean by NSW benchmark?? if you are asking about the criteria oon which NSW issues the invites its like this:
> 
> OCCUPATION
> DIBP POINTS
> ...


Hi,

I meant that NSW inviting 60 points/ 65 points or 70 points plus only candidates


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

AsifRehman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I meant that NSW inviting 60 points/ 65 points or 70 points plus only candidates


Kindly update your signature and share your job code and points break up so someone can help you.


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

alexmc17 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Just an update and thanks to everyone. I got an invite to apply for sub class 189 with 70 points for Software Engineer.
> 
> ...


Congrats !
When did u submit your application ? EOI


----------



## Poo (Sep 27, 2017)

Any hope of invite for 212415 ..plz rep ?? Nobody is replying.??


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

aussiedream87 said:


> Kindly update your signature and share your job code and points break up so someone can help you.


Yes, why not.. specifically in Telecommunications Engineering 263311.


----------



## rvohra1988 (Apr 25, 2017)

I heard that now a days they are sending invites to only 70 points candidates.
65 is a dream now.


========================================
ACS Assessment-25 Oct
PTE clear-3rd Dec
Total Points-65(60+5(state sponsorship))
EOI NSW submitted-11 Dec 2017
Spouse assessment Result -Pending(+5)


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

rvohra1988 said:


> I heard that now a days they are sending invites to only 70 points candidates.
> 65 is a dream now.
> 
> 
> ...


_______________________________________________________________

What about 55 points+5 points SS.. ??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nanho said:


> Are there any cases where NSW has rejected an application for nomination ?




In past 3 years, have not seen a single case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

rvohra1988 said:


> I heard that now a days they are sending invites to only 70 points candidates.
> 65 is a dream now.
> 
> 
> ...


Not true. My brother got NSW pre invite with 60+5 points in around 40 days. His profession is Architectural drafts person.


----------



## rvohra1988 (Apr 25, 2017)

Expecting invite at 55+5 is near to impossible.

But also depends on your occupation availability.


----------



## elessar865 (Dec 11, 2017)

Hey guys! Love the effort everyone puts into keeping us all updated  

If anyone has time could you please advise me on my chances? 

Details:
Age - 25 points
English - 20 points
Education - 15 points (bachelor degree from Uni of Sydney)
Aus study - 5 points 

Total points - 65 for 180; 70 for 190 

EOI submitted on 1 September 2017 for External Auditor, Management Accountant and Taxation Accountant. 

Thank you in advance!


----------



## rvohra1988 (Apr 25, 2017)

@ SqOats-

Yes it all depends on occupation.

Can you please let me know have u observed any changes in pre invite recently.As it has slowed down from couple of months.


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi all
I have submitted my eoi on 14 august , 263311 telecommunication engineer, 60+5 
I dont have any experience. So is there any chance for me to get invited
TIA


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

SqOats said:


> Not true. My brother got NSW pre invite with 60+5 points in around 40 days. His profession is Architectural drafts person.


Congrats to your brother, 
I have 55+5 points same occupation as your brother (architectural draftsperson) DOE is Sep-5, do you think I have a chance?


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

rvohra1988 said:


> I heard that now a days they are sending invites to only 70 points candidates.
> 65 is a dream now.
> 
> 
> ...


you mean 70 points without SS or with SS points?


----------



## rvohra1988 (Apr 25, 2017)

I want to ask you that 
1. Can i expect invite from NSW with below points as software Tester?
2. Is Software Tester is in less demand in NSW?
================================

Anzco code: 261314
ACS Lodged: 15 Sept 2017
ACSoutcome: 25 Oct 2017, POSITIVE
PTE-A: 3rd Dec 2017: 10 Points
EOI: Submitted: 12 Dec 2017
190 Points: 65

NSW Invite received: NA
NSW Invite submitted: NA
NSW Nomination: NA

Spouse-Assessment Result: In Process(+5)
Vetassess Lodged: NA
Vetassess outcome: NA
Total Points after Spouse-Assessment-70


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> Hi,
> 
> I meant that NSW inviting 60 points/ 65 points or 70 points plus only candidates


it depends on the priority of NSW needs for some specific occupation code bro. like a mechanic general or some civil engineers also got invited for 60+5 but someone else with higher points in some other occupation may not get an invite from NSW.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rvohra1988 said:


> Expecting invite at 55+5 is near to impossible.
> 
> But also depends on your occupation availability.




If applicants anzsco is rare then even with 55+5 one can expect an invite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> If applicants anzsco is rare then even with 55+5 one can expect an invite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What about 261313?

I have 10 for english, 10 for exp. 65+5 overall.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

combatant said:


> What about 261313?
> 
> I have 10 for english, 10 for exp. 65+5 overall.


I guess there is a chance


----------



## zaygliu (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi guys,

I got NSW pre-invitation on 1st Dec, applied on 6th Dec.

Can I expect to get the approval before Xmas?

Thanks

261311, 70+5, no experience


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

zaygliu said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got NSW pre-invitation on 1st Dec, applied on 6th Dec.
> 
> ...


 Which occupation and ur doe


----------



## LEOBRAR (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi I have submitted EOI on 5/09/17 for ANZESCO 313214 telecommunications technician I have 55+5 for NSW 190. Has anyone else got an invitation for this occupation or anyone has any idea if there are any chances of getting an invite and the duration. Please help
Thanks


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Diggy said:


> Any hope for 65+5 points in 233512?


I mean 
Age : 30 points
Experience: 10points
English : 10points
Degree: 15
SS point: 5
Total : 65+5 

How long will one take to get ITA should one submit EOI now for 190nsw.
Thanks mates.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

zaygliu said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got NSW pre-invitation on 1st Dec, applied on 6th Dec.
> 
> ...


Hopefully, It turns out to be a Xmas gift this season. All the best mate


----------



## Bhavik S (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi, has anyone got any invite for Recruitment Consultant? Anzsco 

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavik S (Sep 23, 2017)

Code 223112

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

Anyone got approval for NSW invite today ?


----------



## Kruz189 (Nov 12, 2017)

Please can I have some reply on this.



Kruz189 said:


> Hello Tony and Experts,
> 
> Please guide me in this. My DOE is 14 Nov17 with 70 points in NSW.Brekup is like this:
> ANZCO:261313
> ...


----------



## Xaha2425 (Nov 5, 2015)

Kruz189 said:


> Please can I have some reply on this.


It should've been obvious even since late 2015 - the trend stood the same for that whole period till now.
The majority of IT devs go for 261313 Software Engineer for unknown reasons.
That directly means that since there are not so many 261312 over 261313, you will most likely be prioritized and have an edge being accessed by ACS as 261312 over all the guys with 261313.


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

*Reg Medicals*

Hi

I have received the approval from NSW and I am in the process of lodgement of my visa

Can someone pl let me know what is the best time to get the medical done. Should I do it rightaway before I submit the documents in immitracker or should I do it later

Regards


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

catchpaul said:


> Hi
> 
> I have received the approval from NSW and I am in the process of lodgement of my visa
> 
> ...


I am going to do it ahead of time, so I can front load everything. 

Hopefully this will end up getting us a direct grant, since it only needs to be picked up once.


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

catchpaul said:


> Hi
> 
> I have received the approval from NSW and I am in the process of lodgement of my visa
> 
> ...


when didyou get pre invite pls?

Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

Thanks buddy

I was thinking of doing the same as well. But am a bit confused on the steps related to the medicals like generation of HAP ID, etc. 

As per my understanding, the following are the steps once you receive the approval

1. Click on Apply Visa on Skill Select
2. Create immiaccount and login
3. Answer the 13 page questionnaire
4. Make the Payment
5. After this the links to upload the documents will be enabled
6. Upload docs and submit

Can you pl correct me if I am wrong. Also, can you tell me how i can proceed with the medicals before i submit - I mean I am supposed to give the HAP ID to the hospital right? when and how should I generate this ? Also do I need to wait for the hospital to upload the medial reports and only then click the submit button

Appreciate your guidance

Regards




Sillygos said:


> I am going to do it ahead of time, so I can front load everything.
> 
> Hopefully this will end up getting us a direct grant, since it only needs to be picked up once.


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

All details are available in my signature


Regards




adnanghafor said:


> when didyou get pre invite pls?
> 
> Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk


----------



## mehtamohit1812 (Aug 11, 2017)

catchpaul said:


> Thanks buddy
> 
> I was thinking of doing the same as well. But am a bit confused on the steps related to the medicals like generation of HAP ID, etc.
> 
> ...


Create an immiaccount first of all and click on health assessment and take an appointment for the medicas for the panel hospital. Rest of the process save it for later.


----------



## Kruz189 (Nov 12, 2017)

Xaha2425 said:


> It should've been obvious even since late 2015 - the trend stood the same for that whole period till now.
> The majority of IT devs go for 261313 Software Engineer for unknown reasons.
> That directly means that since there are not so many 261312 over 261313, you will most likely be prioritized and have an edge being accessed by ACS as 261312 over all the guys with 261313.


Thanks for the straightforward reply. Please suggest me if I should go on with ACS accessment again, keeping in mind that I will loose almost 50 days now.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia have been updated with the following:

1. 9th November 2017 round (official) results.
2. State Nominations for the month of October 2017.
3. 22th November 2017 round (unofficial) results.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

BulletAK said:


> Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia have been updated with the following:
> 
> 1. 9th November 2017 round (official) results.
> 2. State Nominations for the month of October 2017.
> 3. 22th November 2017 round (unofficial) results.


Thanks @BulletAK for the update:thumb:


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

aussiedream87 said:


> Thanks @BulletAK for the update:thumb:


Welcome


----------



## SqOats (Aug 20, 2014)

bishoyerian said:


> Congrats to your brother,
> I have 55+5 points same occupation as your brother (architectural draftsperson) DOE is Sep-5, do you think I have a chance?


Thanks,
I've checked on immitracker and people with 60+5 are still waiting for pre invite since October. I would suggest to retake PTE to improve your points to get better chance.

Goodluck


----------



## Xaha2425 (Nov 5, 2015)

Kruz189 said:


> Thanks for the straightforward reply. Please suggest me if I should go on with ACS accessment again, keeping in mind that I will loose almost 50 days now.


Kruz189 Just use the information given and make *your own decision*!
Evaluate your risks and take responsibility.
This should be done stricly by yourself, not being suggested by any random user.


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

Hi

Thanks for your response
I didnt understand the second part ... "save it for later" ... could you pl elaborate ?

At what point in time should I SUBMIT the lodgement ? - before or after the medicals are completed ? or do i need to wait for the reports to be uploaded by the hospital ???

Regards




mehtamohit1812 said:


> Create an immiaccount first of all and click on health assessment and take an appointment for the medicas for the panel hospital. Rest of the process save it for later.


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

Xaha2425 said:


> Kruz189 Just use the information given and make *your own decision*!
> Evaluate your risks and take responsibility.
> This should be done stricly by yourself, not being suggested by any random user.


Hi Xaha,

Firstly, congratulations to you for your pre-invite from NSW. 
I have the same profiles as yours i.e. 65+5 points for NSW in 261312, DOE 4th November with proficient english and 10 experience points. However, I haven't received any pre-invites yet.

I am just wondering whether I have filled and submitted my EOI properly. The EOI status for me is still "SUBMITTED" and my EOI homepage shows the below:

Visa type description: *Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)	*
Date of effect: *04/11/2017*
Result: *The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 70 points*
Action: 

Was this the same for you before your pre-invite?
And was there any change for you in EOI status after you receive your pre-invite?

Thanks,


----------



## Xaha2425 (Nov 5, 2015)

SacS said:


> Hi Xaha,
> 
> Firstly, congratulations to you for your pre-invite from NSW.
> I have the same profiles as yours i.e. 65+5 points for NSW in 261312, DOE 4th November with proficient english and 10 experience points. However, I haven't received any pre-invites yet.
> ...


Thanks.
Both your text and status are OK.
After receiving a pre-invite the line for 190 EOI becomes greyer than the 189's line. 
Nothing else has changed.

Moreover, our cases are slightly different (I have 20pts in English). And they seem to follow their priority list (Occupation(same) => Points(sam) => English (20>10) => Experience (0<10))


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

Xaha2425 said:


> Thanks.
> Both your text and status are OK.
> After receiving a pre-invite the line for 190 EOI becomes greyer than the 189's line.
> Nothing else has changed.
> ...


Thanks for you response.

I have submitted 2 different EOI for 189 and 190. So, what you mean is that this line Visa type description: *Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)	* will become grey in my case. right?


----------



## Xaha2425 (Nov 5, 2015)

SacS said:


> Thanks for you response.
> 
> I have submitted 2 different EOI for 189 and 190. So, what you mean is that this line Visa type description: *Skilled - Nominated (Subclass 190) (Permanent)	* will become grey in my case. right?


The entire line, not the first cell.


----------



## SacS (Nov 20, 2017)

Xaha2425 said:


> The entire line, not the first cell.


That makes sense...thanks a ton for your efforts ...hope for the best..


----------



## Kruz189 (Nov 12, 2017)

Xaha2425 said:


> Kruz189 Just use the information given and make *your own decision*!
> Evaluate your risks and take responsibility.
> This should be done stricly by yourself, not being suggested by any random user.


Hello, Thanks for the reply. I just came to know that we can submit 2 different EOIs with 2 different ANZCO codes. Is this possible? What do i need to change in the second EOI. email, number etc?


----------



## fishinthesea (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi everyone! I received my NSW invite today! Just sharing with you my timeline to give others a view of possible processing times for 190  Note that I have requested for them to expedite as my visa is expiring soon.

190 EOI for 2411 lodged - 16.11.17
pre-invited - 1.12.17
documents submitted for pre-invite - 6.12.17
invited to lodge - 13.12.17

I plan to lodge my application tomorrow after I call immigration to clarify something 


Just a quick question: 
My employment references state all the required information except for my salary. Is it really required/necessary?


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

fishinthesea said:


> Hi everyone! I received my NSW invite today! Just sharing with you my timeline to give others a view of possible processing times for 190  Note that I have requested for them to expedite as my visa is expiring soon.
> 
> 190 EOI for 2411 lodged - 16.11.17
> pre-invited - 1.12.17
> ...


What's your total points for 190? I got my pre-invite on 22nd November and submitted docs on 30th November for 261312 with 70 points. Still awaiting invite.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

fishinthesea said:


> Hi everyone! I received my NSW invite today! Just sharing with you my timeline to give others a view of possible processing times for 190  Note that I have requested for them to expedite as my visa is expiring soon.
> 
> 190 EOI for 2411 lodged - 16.11.17
> pre-invited - 1.12.17
> ...


Congrats on the invite!!!

I received my invite in 11 days, so they seem to be clearing their desks for Christmas!


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

fishinthesea said:


> Hi everyone! I received my NSW invite today! Just sharing with you my timeline to give others a view of possible processing times for 190  Note that I have requested for them to expedite as my visa is expiring soon.
> 
> 190 EOI for 2411 lodged - 16.11.17
> pre-invited - 1.12.17
> ...


What is your ANZSCO code ?


----------



## sunny143 (Dec 13, 2017)

Folks,

Can you please tell if someone having only 55 points and seeking another 5 points from State Sponsorship to get invited in Chemical Engineer skill select in 2017-2018 quota? What are the chances?


----------



## LEOBRAR (Dec 12, 2017)

LEOBRAR said:


> Hi I have submitted EOI on 5/09/17 for ANZESCO 313214 telecommunications technician I have 55+5 for NSW 190. Has anyone else got an invitation for this occupation or anyone has any idea if there are any chances of getting an invite and the duration. Please help
> Thanks


Please someone share your views on this. Thanks


----------



## Sair.Turb (Oct 4, 2017)

catchpaul said:


> All details are available in my signature
> 
> 
> Regards


yay - another 20th October pre invite!!!!

We record ours on the 20th Oct, still waiting.

Huge congrats mate, good luck with the lodgement xx


----------



## p_p25 (Oct 13, 2017)

Will there be a round tomorrow from NSW?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi All,
Just want to know this. 
(Since connected from mobile, cannot see your signatures)
Any one got the nsw pre-invite who have 75( with SS) in SE category (10 for lang and 10 for XP) recently?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi All,
> Just want to know this.
> (Since connected from mobile, cannot see your signatures)
> Any one got the nsw pre-invite who have 75( with SS) in SE category (10 for lang and 10 for XP) recently?
> ...


Im am not sure on recent invites but, 70+5 were invited. With 70 points if one can wait you will get 189 invite.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

aussiedream87 said:


> Im am not sure on recent invites but, 70+5 were invited. With 70 points if one can wait you will get 189 invite.



Hmm...in 189 also there is less chance if the current tred tontinues. 
Thanks a lot for the reply mate..


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Agricultural Scientist 70 point. Superior English,3 yrs experience.doe 8/12/17. Pls au soon can I get a pre-invite.. is dir going to be invitation Tonite. Pls response highly appreciated.thanx


----------



## parthibanrey (Oct 11, 2016)

Hoping for a pre invite round tonite.


----------



## sunny143 (Dec 13, 2017)

*Sunny143*



sunny143 said:


> Folks,
> 
> Can you please tell if someone having only 55 points and seeking another 5 points from State Sponsorship to get invited in Chemical Engineer skill select in 2017-2018 quota? What are the chances?


Guys, Please enlighten me on this ...


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Moncouer said:


> Agricultural Scientist 70 point. Superior English,3 yrs experience.doe 8/12/17. Pls au soon can I get a pre-invite.. is dir going to be invitation Tonite. Pls response highl
> appreciated.thanx


 Pls help to give an answer


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

sunny143 said:


> Guys, Please enlighten me on this ...


The reason why you are not getting any responses are because nobody knows how or when the states make their selection. It depends if that particular state is looking for your occupation or not, if you have higher points and so on.

So nobody can give you either a correct answer nor a prediction.

Have a look at My immitracker and see how it looks there.


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Any invitation??????!


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Moncouer said:


> Any invitation??????!


When I got my pre-invite, it came at 2pm Sydney time, so still 13 hours to go, if they stick to the same time.


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi,

I got my invite from NSW to lodge for visa. I have couple of queries.

1. I am currently in Amsterdam, can I apply for PCC from here. Then How?
2. How can I do medical from here?
3. My agents is asking for my dependent's English test or Language Certificate, but I haven't requested for Partner points. Is this really required?

Animesh

Anzesco code: 261312
DOE - 28-04-2017
189 - 65 points
190 - 70 points
190 - NSW -pre-invite on 22-11-2017
Doc Submission - 30-11-2017
190 - NSW Invite on 14-12-2017


----------



## Roy2017 (Apr 23, 2016)

hello everyone , its being a long wait for me . I have submitted 190 under 261311 last year 10/11/2016 . till now no update .I have 60 + 5 point . age 25 edu 15 eng 10 work ex- 10 . Any predictions abt the invitation


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my invite from NSW to lodge for visa. I have couple of queries.
> 
> ...


The answer for question 3 is that YES, you do need to supply english test or english medium from her school if you don't want to pay almost $5000 to not have to specify her english.


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> The answer for question 3 is that YES, you do need to supply english test or english medium from her school if you don't want to pay almost $5000 to not have to specify her english.


Thanks for your reply. 
For PCC, how do I have to apply or this, so as medical?

Can you elaborate little bit more on $5000?


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

animesh1d said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my invite from NSW to lodge for visa. I have couple of queries.
> 
> ...


How many years of explain did you claim. Your experience points are 10 or 15?


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

combatant said:


> How many years of explain did you claim. Your experience points are 10 or 15?


They cut 2 years. I got 10.


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

animesh1d said:


> They cut 2 years. I got 10.


I have age 30, english 10, edu 15, exp 10. Same as you but my job code is 261313.
Technically both the codes are same but NSW preferring 261312 these days.


----------



## yeshudas.kuriakose (Nov 21, 2017)

Hi..has anyone received invite for ET 233914 from NSW lately? Searched and cudnt find anyone invited recently..
I have 75 points for 190 but dont think i will get an invite from NSW


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> For PCC, how do I have to apply or this, so as medical?
> 
> Can you elaborate little bit more on $5000?


As for the PCC. For which country are you going to get it from?

When it comes to the fee for not proving functional english:

For applicants who have turned 18 at the time of application and who are assessed as not having functional English the second instalment is $4885.


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

yeshudas.kuriakose said:


> Hi..has anyone received invite for ET 233914 from NSW lately? Searched and cudnt find anyone invited recently..
> I have 75 points for 190 but dont think i will get an invite from NSW


 Is at 2pm Sydney Time. Ur occupation n doe pls


----------



## yeshudas.kuriakose (Nov 21, 2017)

Moncouer said:


> yeshudas.kuriakose said:
> 
> 
> > Hi..has anyone received invite for ET 233914 from NSW lately? Searched and cudnt find anyone invited recently..
> ...


Engineering Technologist 233914
Doe 30/10/2017
Points 70 - 189
Points 75 - 190 NSW


----------



## rmsundaram4 (Oct 13, 2016)

Guys, have anyone got invite recently from NSW for the code 233512, mechanical engineer .... Seems no invite on this for a long time.


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

animesh1d said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got my invite from NSW to lodge for visa. I have couple of queries.
> 
> ...


Congratulations friend ! 
At what India time did you receive the email inviting to apply for visa ?


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

Any biomedical engineer?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## fishinthesea (Nov 23, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> Congrats on the invite!!!
> 
> I received my invite in 11 days, so they seem to be clearing their desks for Christmas!


Thank you! I guess they do  Congrats on yours!


----------



## fishinthesea (Nov 23, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> What's your total points for 190? I got my pre-invite on 22nd November and submitted docs on 30th November for 261312 with 70 points. Still awaiting invite.


Mine is 65 + 5 = 70 for 2411 

Please note that I requested to expedite my processing as my visa is expiring soon


----------



## fishinthesea (Nov 23, 2017)

nanho said:


> What is your ANZSCO code ?


it's 241111 Pre-primary Teacher


----------



## bpravee7d (Aug 21, 2017)

Anyone got preinvite email today?

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

Oneshift said:


> Any luck guys?


Any luck fellas?


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

Not one yet. Have been expecting an invite today, keeping in mind the current trend. Doesn't look as hopeful now. Still waiting. Following expatforum, immitracker, no movement anywhere.


----------



## maximennella (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi,

I am an Industrial Engineer 233511, and I want to be nominated by NSW.

Does anyone got an invitation with this newly added career? Minimum points to get invited?

Regards,
Max


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

Till how late in a day can you expect a pre-invite email? Someone I know got it by 11:20am AEDT and I did read one member in this thread got it by 2:00 pm AEDT. I plan to wait till 5:00pm AEDT today?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

xchaman said:


> Till how late in a day can you expect a pre-invite email? Someone I know got it by 11:20am AEDT and I did read one member in this thread got it by 2:00 pm AEDT. I plan to wait till 5:00pm AEDT today?


Anytime before 5PM Sydney time


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

thank you. Precious time saved.


----------



## tetoome (Aug 28, 2017)

Any luck or pre invites yet?


----------



## tetoome (Aug 28, 2017)

Its almost 5 PM in Australia time


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

At what points the invites are progressing now ? 
Iam 261112 with 65+5 , DOE 14/2/17...

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xaha2425 (Nov 5, 2015)

Received nomination and iTA for visa application today at 1:30PM Sydney time.
Leaving this thread for now.
Best wishes!


----------



## gauravkap2885 (Oct 22, 2017)

Any one for 263111 with 65+5 got the invite after october 2017


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Xaha2425 said:


> Received nomination and iTA for visa application today at 1:30PM Sydney time.
> Leaving this thread for now.
> Best wishes!


Congratz mate...Best wishes for the rest of the process.


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

Guys, I don't think there was any pre-invite issued today by NSW. Any ideas regarding next date/round? I have 80(75+5) points, Engligh 20, Experience 5, general accountant 221111.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Xaha2425 said:


> Received nomination and iTA for visa application today at 1:30PM Sydney time.
> Leaving this thread for now.
> Best wishes!


Congrats!

Best of luck with the grant.


----------



## p_p25 (Oct 13, 2017)

xchaman said:


> Guys, I don't think there was any pre-invite issued today by NSW. Any ideas regarding next date/round? I have 80(75+5) points, Engligh 20, Experience 5, general accountant 221111.


There might be a round on 22nd. NSW offices will be closed from 25th. Let's hope we get at least a pre-invite before that.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> At what points the invites are progressing now ?
> Iam 261112 with 65+5 , DOE 14/2/17...
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


The state invites does not work as the DIBP invites. 

The look at all different variables, what occupation they need, total points, english score, experience and so on. So there is no given cut off in points or when you applied.


----------



## rmsundaram4 (Oct 13, 2016)

Guys, have anyone got invite recently from NSW for the code 233512, mechanical engineer .... Seems no invite on this for a long time.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

What are the trends of inviting 261312 developer programmers by Vic or NSW currently? I have submitted my EOI with (60 +5) under 261312 for both NSW and VIC and I know I won't receive any invite with this score. However, my score will increase by 5 points in 2018 as a result of increase in employment duration? Do I have any chances of invitation in 2018 with 70 (65 + 5) points from Vic or NSW? I mean what are the trends currently and will this trend continue in 2018 as well after July 2018?

My break down
Age 30
Edu 15
Ex currently 5 but in 2018 it will become 10
IELTS 10
SS 5

Total in 2018 are 70


----------



## p_p25 (Oct 13, 2017)

Got pre invite today from NSW.


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Anybody received an invite in last week from nsw?


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi what's ur skill code n points?


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

priyankparikh25 said:


> Got pre invite today from NSW.


Whats ur skill code n points?


----------



## p_p25 (Oct 13, 2017)

milindpatel26 said:


> Whats ur skill code n points?


Look at my signature.


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi Everyone, I'm happy to inform that I have received the invitation to apply for NSW today at 2:00 pm Melbourne time. I have also submitted my application for NSW state nomination today itself at 7:00 pm. Best of luck to others as well.

Skill Code :221111 
Occupation :Accountant General
Points : 75+5
EOI Date : 03/Dec/2017
EOI Invite : 18/Dec/2017
NSW applied: 18/Dec/2017
PTE 90, Assessed Work 3.5 Years


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

xchaman said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm happy to inform that I have received the invitation to apply for NSW today at 2:00 pm Melbourne time. I have also submitted my application for NSW state nomination today itself at 7:00 pm. Best of luck to others as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




congrats mate!

can u pls share when did u get the pre invite from NSW?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpravee7d (Aug 21, 2017)

xchaman said:


> Hi Everyone, I'm happy to inform that I have received the invitation to apply for NSW today at 2:00 pm Melbourne time. I have also submitted my application for NSW state nomination today itself at 7:00 pm. Best of luck to others as well.
> 
> Skill Code :221111
> Occupation :Accountant General
> ...


Congrats mate....does it mean that the second round of invite in Dec is done? Can we expect more invites this month or do we have to wait till Jan?

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi, from what I have observed, NSW has been sending pre-invite every alternate Friday. There have already been 2 rounds in Dec on 01/Dec and 18/Dec. The next probable date is 29/Dec (according to past trends of Fridays) or 01/Jan/2018 (taking into account today's pre-invite on Monday*). Hence, I feel next pre-invite round will most probably be in January 2018.
*Monday, because previous pending pre-invites were approved on Friday 15/Dec (which was the original expected date of pre-invite round conducted today on 18/Dec).


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

Oneshift said:


> congrats mate!
> 
> can u pls share when did u get the pre invite from NSW?
> 
> ...


I received pre-invite today. 2:00 pm Melbourne time.


----------



## sc23 (Dec 2, 2017)

Hi all. Today I received my invitation to apply for NSW. I'm an architect (anzsco code 232111), with 60+5 points and I lodged the EOI 5th december. I am very pleased.
I just have a question, can't find my answer anywhere. Given I get the invitation to apply for PR and get through. How long do I have to move to NSW? Will they take in consideration that you actually need to look for a job and it might take time? I have a job in Melbourne atm and intend to work until I do find a job in NSW. 
Thanks in advance! I hope you all get invited very soon!


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

Guys, the NSW guidelines suggest that pre-invites are to be approved within 12 weeks. Could you suggest the usual time taken, also the fastest time taken by NSW? Apologise, if I'm being too optimistic. 

Cheers


----------



## Xaha2425 (Nov 5, 2015)

xchaman said:


> Guys, the NSW guidelines suggest that pre-invites are to be approved within 12 weeks. Could you suggest the usual time taken, also the fastest time taken by NSW? Apologise, if I'm being too optimistic.
> 
> Cheers


Latest trend is 10-14 days as the fastest for guys with superior english.
And up to 6-8-(last day of )12 weeks for the others.
It varies.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bpravee7d said:


> Congrats mate....does it mean that the second round of invite in Dec is done? Can we expect more invites this month or do we have to wait till Jan?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


Just to let u know NSW or for that matter any states under 190 scheme invite people based on requirements as in when they like to. So fingers cross and all the best.


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Seems like NSW has picked up again in inviting PR aspirants under their state sponsorship program. Anyone from 261111/261112 received pre-invite from NSW recently, and what point range was that ?


----------



## jbd1978 (May 31, 2015)

*NSW Pre-Invite to Invite Process*

Hello Friends,

I am a bit confused about NSW State Sponsorship process and any guidance will be much helpful. 

I have received NSW Pre-Invite on 3-Nov-17 and I have submitted my details along with resume by 6-Nov-17. As per the pre-invite confirmation, they will take up to 12 weeks to revert. 

My question is - Shall I be assured of getting an invite in this period or there are cases whereby NSW didn't invited applicants after pre-invite?

I am waiting for 6 weeks now and happy to wait, but not getting any clarity around above question and that`s making me anxious. 

My details are as below. 

ANZSCO Code - 261311 Analyst Programmer
EOI - 1-Jul
Age - 25 Points - 38 Years
Qualification - 10 Points, Advance Diploma in Computer Applications
English - PTE - LRSW - 65, 83, 73, 68 - 10 Points
Overseas Experience - 5+ Years - 10 Points
Australian Experience - 3+ Years - 10 Points
Total points without state sponsorship - 65 Points
Total points with state sponsorship - 70 Points

Thanks, 

JBD.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Dear Mate,

Any one got call from 263311 from NSW ?

263311 (Telecommunications engineer)
IELTS: L7 R6 S7.5 W6 16/12/2016
EA Positive: 4/09/2017
Engr.Austr 04/09/2017
TOTAL POINTS: 60 (55+5SS)
EOI 190: 07/09/2017
INVITATION: 

Regards


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Seems like NSW has picked up again in inviting PR aspirants under their state sponsorship program. Anyone from 261111/261112 received pre-invite from NSW recently, and what point range was that ?


I got pre-invite from NSW today for 261111 with 70+5 points. My DOE is Dec 9, 2017


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

Xaha2425 said:


> Latest trend is 10-14 days as the fastest for guys with superior english.
> And up to 6-8-(last day of )12 weeks for the others.
> It varies.


Thanks for the quick reply buddy. It's incredible your pre-invite got approved in 15 days! I noticed you had obtained PCC and medicals within that period. Should I wait for the approval to start that process or be pro-active just like you?

Thanks


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

What's not clear? I believe you are referring to NSW 190 invitation conditions. I'll try to answer that. NSW does not post any details (unlike DIBP for 189 visa) as to when an invitation was sent by them or next date of invitation. Even their conditions for selection of applicants are not the same. From what is stated on their website, it can be comprehended that state has complete, unquestionable power as to whom they want to invite, when and how many.

Therefore, there is no reliable data regarding NSW 190 visa invitations, and only an educated guess can be made considering current trends, predicting future outcomes. These predictions are obviously not reliable at all, but they do offer an insight which might be helpful for many.

This is the purpose of these forums, to help people in their visa journey and also provide them data which might help others, as this data is not publicly available.


----------



## Xaha2425 (Nov 5, 2015)

xchaman said:


> Thanks for the quick reply buddy. It's incredible your pre-invite got approved in 15 days! I noticed you had obtained PCC and medicals within that period. Should I wait for the approval to start that process or be pro-active just like you?
> Thanks


It depends on your situation. 

We successfuly passed Medicals and received our PCC's before lodgement (Right after I received pre-invite on the 1st of December).

In the last two days I've filled 4 forms (main/spouse 80 and 1221) plus visa application form (17 pages).

All of this combined would give a nice priority for the future CO contact, because this kind of applications are 'complete' and most likely be granted in about from 10 days to 3 months.

If you want to wait standard 7 to 10 months - well, feel free to postpone all checks and to rarely communicate with your future CO. I see no reason not to be proactive.


----------



## anishantonyvp (Oct 30, 2017)

Xaha2425 said:


> It depends on your situation.
> 
> We successfuly passed Medicals and received our PCC's before lodgement (Right after I received pre-invite on the 1st of December).
> 
> ...




Hello ,

Can there been a case where I fail to get an invite approval from NSW after submitting the pre-invite ? I too want to finish off with the PCC and medicals ASAP.

ANZSCO 261312 ( Developer Programmer)
Education = 15 pts
Experience=15 pts
PTE -A(1st attempt)=10 pts 
Age=30 pts
EOI 190 (NSW)= 16 Nov 2017--(70 pts +5 pts)
EOI 189 = 3 Nov 2017--(70pts)
NSW Nominated = 01/12/2017
NSW Approved = ?


----------



## Xaha2425 (Nov 5, 2015)

anishantonyvp said:


> Hello ,
> 
> Can there been a case where I fail to get an invite approval from NSW after submitting the pre-invite ? I too want to finish off with the PCC and medicals ASAP.
> 
> ...


Ow you can surely fail, just follow these steps:

1) Provide wrong age documents
2) Provide fake education documents
3) Provide fake job references
4) Provide fake assessment letter
5) Claim wrong experience different from your assessment letter' 'skill met' date.
6) Provide wrong point score on PTE-A.

These are all the cases where you can fail.
Avoid them and you should be okay.


----------



## Somepeople (May 16, 2017)

Hi, I am new to this forum,
I have received NSW Pre-Invite on Nov -17 and i applied on Nov-22,
Job code is 261112, still no update, applied via agent.
Could anyone she some light if you are facing the same thing or got an invite?


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

Has anyone recently got a pre invite from NSW with 65+5 points , 261313 Software Engineer having 10 points in English and higher work experience?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Jayman1 said:


> I got pre-invite from NSW today for 261111 with 70+5 points. My DOE is Dec 9, 2017


Congrats.. PTE 20 is the key drive as expected for NSW

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Jayman1 said:
> 
> 
> > I got pre-invite from NSW today for 261111 with 70+5 points. My DOE is Dec 9, 2017
> ...


 Congratulations .I don't think 20 point pte is d key cos I av 65+5 points agricultural Scientist doe 8 Dec. No pre-invite. So I think it's about d anzaco code. May be Dy r not into agricultural Scientist. Very unhappy with dis whole stuff 189,190.


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Moncouer said:


> Ram2409 said:
> 
> 
> > Jayman1 said:
> ...


 For got to mention I had 20 point ,i.e superior english.no showoooo


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Somepeople said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum,
> I have received NSW Pre-Invite on Nov -17 and i applied on Nov-22,
> Job code is 261112, still no update, applied via agent.
> Could anyone she some light if you are facing the same thing or got an invite?


What point and timelines?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

Moncouer said:


> For got to mention I had 20 point ,i.e superior english.no showoooo


I got invite only because of superior English. It took close to a month to receive pre invite and 10 days for nsw approval.

Again, your anzsco code might play a key aspect in the pre invite.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

maraikayer said:


> Moncouer said:
> 
> 
> > For got to mention I had 20 point ,i.e superior english.no showoooo
> ...


 Pls do u know about agricultural scientist.do u know it they r in d priority list for invitation


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Moncouer said:


> maraikayer said:
> 
> 
> > Moncouer said:
> ...


 Please a reply is highly appreciated.


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

Jayman1 said:


> Ram2409 said:
> 
> 
> > Seems like NSW has picked up again in inviting PR aspirants under their state sponsorship program. Anyone from 261111/261112 received pre-invite from NSW recently, and what point range was that ?
> ...


How come this possible? I have same 75 point in code 261111. My DOE is 09 Nov'17. Still I have not received any invite. Can you please provide your breakup? You have superior English?

Please answer.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Somepeople said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum,
> I have received NSW Pre-Invite on Nov -17 and i applied on Nov-22,
> Job code is 261112, still no update, applied via agent.
> Could anyone she some light if you are facing the same thing or got an invite?


it takes on average 6 weeks to get ITA after state invitation.


----------



## LEOBRAR (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi whats your timeline a and points?i have applied for telecommunications technical officer 313214 on 05/09/17 with 55+5 points. HAvnet heard anything yet


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

LEOBRAR said:


> Hi whats your timeline a and points?i have applied for telecommunications technical officer 313214 on 05/09/17 with 55+5 points. HAvnet heard anything yet


with 55+5 and being an IT it may be hard to get an invite.


----------



## LEOBRAR (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. For 189 it seems they have only invited 8 people this year with a quota for 1000 candidates. Do you think that is a good indication that less people are applying ?


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

sahu_mantu said:


> How come this possible? I have same 75 point in code 261111. My DOE is 09 Nov'17. Still I have not received any invite. Can you please provide your breakup? You have superior English?
> 
> Please answer.


What's your breakup of points ? Mostly NSW picks up candidates with high PTE points...

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> sahu_mantu said:
> 
> 
> > How come this possible? I have same 75 point in code 261111. My DOE is 09 Nov'17. Still I have not received any invite. Can you please provide your breakup? You have superior English?
> ...


Age-30
Education-15
English-10
Exp-10
Partner-5


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

sahu_mantu said:


> Jayman1 said:
> 
> 
> > Ram2409 said:
> ...


Any update mate?


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

I got pre-invite from NSW on Dec 18, 2017. Although I'm expecting ITA for 189 in mid March, I will apply for NSW nomination and see which track to take. Is this a good idea?


----------



## sahu_mantu (Feb 3, 2017)

Jayman1 said:


> I got pre-invite from NSW on Dec 18, 2017. Although I'm expecting ITA for 189 in mid March, I will apply for NSW nomination and see which track to take. Is this a good idea?


Congratulations mate!

Can you help me know your point break up? As I'm also having 75 point,still no invite.

It it better to go ahead with 190.


----------



## zaygliu (Aug 22, 2017)

Hi guys,

Just sharing my timeline for your reference.

261311 Analyst Programmer, 70+5, no working experience

189/190NSW EOI: 23 November
190 Pre-invite: 1st December
190 documents submission: 6 December
190 nomination approval: 18 December
190 Visa lodged: 19 December

Hope it helps.

Good luck


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

sahu_mantu said:


> Jayman1 said:
> 
> 
> > I got pre-invite from NSW on Dec 18, 2017. Although I'm expecting ITA for 189 in mid March, I will apply for NSW nomination and see which track to take. Is this a good idea?
> ...


Why would you recommend 190?

My points breakup:

Age 25
Edu 15
Eng 20
Exp 10


----------



## Yusuf_ (Aug 19, 2017)

Guys 
What are the chances for Me to get an invite. 
My points breakdown is as follow:

Age - 30 

English - 10

Australian degree - 20

Professional Year - 5

Work experience - 0 

Total points :65+ 5( ss)= 70 for 190


I read above posts that they are preferring 261312 over 261313.
My job code is 261311 analyst programmer. 
What are the chances for this job code considering the points I have? 
Would appreciate the reply. 
Thanks in advance. 


Occupation code: 261311 analyst programmer.


----------



## Yusuf_ (Aug 19, 2017)

Xaha2425 said:


> Kruz189 said:
> 
> 
> > Please can I have some reply on this.
> ...



Guys what about 261311? Any preference to this job code over other two?


----------



## Somepeople (May 16, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> What point and timelines?
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


ANZSCO: 261112 (ICT SA)
ACS submitted : 04/07/17
ACS Outcome : 09/08/17
Points : Age-30 Edu-15 PTE-20
EOI 189 (submitted) : 11/08/17
EOI 190 NSW (submitted) : 11/08/17
Pre-invite(NSW) - 21/11/17
Nomination approval (NSW) - :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Somepeople (May 16, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> it takes on average 6 weeks to get ITA after state invitation.


Thanks for the reply


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Can anybody tell me why 261312 getting invitation but not 261313?


----------



## Yusuf_ (Aug 19, 2017)

Yusuf_ said:


> Guys
> What are the chances for Me to get an invite.
> My points breakdown is as follow:
> 
> ...


Guys any comment??


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

I received a pre-invite for 261111 and my deadline is December 31st. 

What documents should I upload for my application for nomination to NSW?


----------



## Wait (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm still hoping I will receive my approval before Xmas, otherwise it's another few weeks of waiting.


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

*Reg Visa Lodgement*

Guys

A very silly question here

I have clicked the "Apply Visa" button, then created my immiaccount, and then provided the information in the 17 pages. After this i have clicked "Submit". The status shows as "Submitted" in Immiaccount. My queries are :

1. Does this mean that my visa is now LODGED ?
2. I am yet to upload the documents. I can see a section where I can upload the same. I presume I can go ahead and upload. Any issues foreseen here ?
3. How can I generate my HAP ID for the medical tests ? 

Regards


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hello mates,*

Can anyone confirm do Christmas holiday will affect invitation of NSW as I got no idea ??

Did anyone received call for 263311 Telecommunications Engineer?

Regards


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

AsifRehman said:


> *Hello mates,*
> 
> Can anyone confirm do Christmas holiday will affect invitation of NSW as I got no idea ??
> 
> ...


NSW will not function from 23 Dec until 7 Jan, 2018.


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi,

How do you know that they will not work till 7 Jan?

Thanks,
Nishant



aussiedream87 said:


> NSW will not function from 23 Dec until 7 Jan, 2018.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

nishantagg said:


> Hi,
> 
> How do you know that they will not work till 7 Jan?
> 
> ...


If you subscribe to their newsletter you would have that update.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

catchpaul said:


> Guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You need to upload the documents and pay the visa fees. Then the status will change to received. Then only they will start assessing your visa application.

Yes you can generate the HAP ID for medical tests.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mxv588t (Dec 20, 2017)

hi, what are the chances of me of getting an invite:

Age Pts:30
English: 20
Education: 15
Experience: 0 (1 year counted by VETASSESS only)
State Nomination: 5
Total - 70 pts

149913 Facilities Manager (applying for EOI for stream 2)


----------



## Sair.Turb (Oct 4, 2017)

Wait said:


> I'm still hoping I will receive my approval before Xmas, otherwise it's another few weeks of waiting.


We are also waiting for approval..... its been weeks for us now, the christmas holiday/shut dow will take us up to the 12 wks!!

Good luck


----------



## Krithika.sathyamurthy (Dec 20, 2017)

Hello!

I'm a newbie. Need some advice. I have 60+5(SS for NSW) for software engineer 261113. I will be 33 in March and will lose 5 more points. In the meantime have submitted my husband's RPL report to ACS and waiting for outcome. So if I get 5 more points, what are the chances of me getting an invite before March? Or do you think it is better for me to change my anesco to 261112? Please reply. Thanks.


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi NGoenka,
Any news from NSW office ? Sorry to bother time and again. 

Thanks,
Nishant Aggarwal



ngoenka said:


> Congratulations mate.. I have submitted my docs on 31st Oct (got a pre-invite on 20th Oct). Can you please tell me who was the officer handling your case? Just a bit curious if he is the same guy as mine..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

Is there any round for NSW tomorrow or they are close from today..experts any idea..


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi Everyone, Need your help!

Before receiving our 190 invitation from NSW, me and my spouse were also contemplating immigrating to Canada. For that, we both got our:
1. Australian police check in August 2017 &
2. Indian Police check in September 2017
Since both police checks are less than 12 months old, I thought I could use the same,
HOWEVER! Our Indian Police checks have *CANADA* mentioned in them.

My question is, can we use the same Indian police checks for Australia, or should we apply for a new one?

Please help.
Thank you..


----------



## Sair.Turb (Oct 4, 2017)

xchaman said:


> Hi Everyone, Need your help!
> 
> Before receiving our 190 invitation from NSW, me and my spouse were also contemplating immigrating to Canada. For that, we both got our:
> 1. Australian police check in August 2017 &
> ...


HI,

last year i had to apply for a subclass 600 visa for australia. I was in a similar position in regards to having a police check in date for the USA. I was not allowed to use the USA police check and had to apply for a new one. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

Sair.Turb said:


> HI,
> 
> last year i had to apply for a subclass 600 visa for australia. I was in a similar position in regards to having a police check in date for the USA. I was not allowed to use the USA police check and had to apply for a new one.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Hey buddy, thanks for the quick reply. Btw, has your nsw nomination been approved? It's not reflected in your timeline.

Thanks


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

Guys, NSW has given 408 pre invitations in November according to skillselect. That is something to cheer, right ??


----------



## Indieaus (Apr 14, 2017)

hkglpr said:


> Guys, NSW has given 408 pre invitations in November according to skillselect. That is something to cheer, right ??




How do u know is there any way to track


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia have been updated with the following:

1. 22 November 2017 round results.
2. 06 December 2017 round results.
3. 20 December 2017 (unofficial) round results.
4. State Nominations for the month of November 2017.


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

Guys,
I got ITA from NSW yesterday and I plan to upload all my documents soon. My question is once I file the documents, how much time does it take for the approval?

My Timeline:
--------------
AZESCO: 261312
ACS positive. Accepted on 4th May, 2017
Age: 25 points
Experience: 15 points
Degree: 15 points
English: 10 points

Total points: 65 + 5 (SS)

EOI filed: 13/09/2017
NSW Pre-invite: 20/10/2017
Documents filed: 31/10/2017
ITA: 21/12/2017


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi Ngoenka,


Congrats on the good news.... eace: eace:

Me too received the ITA from NSW today morning and as i said before everything is identical in terms of anzcode, points, and dates between me and you.

AZESCO: 261312
ACS positive. 4 th October
Age: 25 points
Experience: 15 points
Degree: 15 points
English: 10 points

Total points: 65 + 5 (SS)

EOI filed: 13/09/2017
NSW Pre-invite: 20/10/2017
Documents filed: 31/10/2017
ITA: 22/12/2017


Do you have any idea how much time it takes fro DIBP to take decision on the case provided all the required documents are submitted. ??

Congrats again.

Thanks,
Nishant








ngoenka said:


> Guys,
> I got ITA from NSW yesterday and I plan to upload all my documents soon. My question is once I file the documents, how much time does it take for the approval?
> 
> My Timeline:
> ...


----------



## arijitchaudhuri.bit (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi Both nishantagg and Ngoenka,
Just want one suggestions. I am having the similar scores like you but with ANZSCODE: 261313.

Is it possible to do another Skill Assessment from ACS on ANZSCODE: 261312?
It seems people are getting NSW invites for 261312 rather than 261313. Please suggest and advise.



nishantagg said:


> Hi Ngoenka,
> 
> 
> Congrats on the good news.... eace: eace:
> ...


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

nishantagg said:


> Hi Ngoenka,
> 
> 
> Congrats on the good news.... eace: eace:
> ...


super guys...congrats..hope you both get grant on same date...that will be a great finish to this wonderful journey. Between, NSW takes close to 9-10 weeks to respond......hmmmray:


----------



## Rabi Uddin (Dec 22, 2017)

*Civil Engineer*

Civil engineer with 55+5 = 60 points with 2 years of experience and 7 each in ielts.
Lodged EOI for NSW in August still waiting for 233211. 


Age= 30
Exp= 0
Bachelors= 15
Ielts= 10
SS= 5
Total= 60

Any idea when will i get the invitation?


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

Indieaus said:


> How do u know is there any way to track


It is in skillselect website


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

Rabi Uddin said:


> Civil engineer with 55+5 = 60 points with 2 years of experience and 7 each in ielts.
> 
> Lodged EOI for NSW in August still waiting for 233211.
> 
> ...




You might have a better change if you increase your english score as you wait for an invitation..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

I need some help regarding filing the ITA.

As per the requirement, we need to have the PCC and Medicals.

1. For Medicals, I learnt that we need to generate a HAP ID, Please help me where to generate this ID. What needs to be done once we have the HAP ID, how to generate hospital reference and schedule appointment for medicals.

2. When do we need to submit the Visa fees, at the time of applying the Visa?

3. For PCC, Passport authorities clearance is suffificient or we need something else as well ?

Please help.

Thanks,
Nishant


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

I hope our nsw nominations will come much faster . I'm hopeful by end of February. Let's cross fingers.


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

nishantagg said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I need some help regarding filing the ITA.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your nomination!

1. You generate your HAP id in your immi account. You have to look on DIBP website for panel doctors in your country and make appointment with them. You can not use any doctor, they need to be on DIBP list of panel physicians. 

2. You pay at the time of visa application.

3. PCC you get from the Police of your country. If from the US, you need it from The FBI.


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

Congrats to you too Nishant. Naah, have not idea when can I expect DIBP to respond. 
Probably 2 months is what I have heard.



nishantagg said:


> Hi Ngoenka,
> 
> 
> Congrats on the good news.... eace: eace:
> ...


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi Ngoenka,

What is your first name so i can stop calling you with Initials. 

When are you planning to apply for the Visa. Are you doing the PCC and Medicals before or you will submit those after applying for Visa?

Thanks,
Nishant



ngoenka said:


> Congrats to you too Nishant. Naah, have not idea when can I expect DIBP to respond.
> Probably 2 months is what I have heard.


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

I have a question if you could help

I have applied with 65 points in Aug 2017 - Engineering Technologist 

My question is that can I claim extra 5 points for Aus Studies after completing MSc Engineering Management which is a 1 year course? 

How can I claim extra 5 points with the Australian Studies?


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Gohar Rehman said:


> I have a question if you could help
> 
> I have applied with 65 points in Aug 2017 - Engineering Technologist
> 
> ...


You will need to have it assessed to be able to claim points as far as I know.


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

Sillygos said:


> You will need to have it assessed to be able to claim points as far as I know.


Does it have to be a 2 years course or one year can work?


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

Gohar Rehman said:


> Does it have to be a 2 years course or one year can work?




For courses studied in au doesn’t require that as long as they are registered to cricos and they are already Washington accord.

It doesn’t need to be 2 years but it needs to be the number of hours identified in thr guide book provided by immi web page. Just visit the webpage and read the Australian study requirement section for all your questions answers


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi guys,

I have applied [email protected] and 190 NSW @65 on Registered Nurse in July. I know none of the candidates have been invited on 60 points since July. But has anyone has received pre invitation or invitation from NSW on 65 points Registered Nurse.

Any response will be really effective for me. 

Thanks. Merry Christmas and Happy New year in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jigs_here (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi Friends,

I had submitted EOI-65 points for 261313 in Nov17, which seems to be in long queue. I am thinking of applying for state-sponsorship. So just to confirm my understanding I now need to file another EOI under 190 and mention the state like NSW for the same? am I wrong in understanding the process anywhere.

any predictions for likes of mine to get SS from NSW?


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Jigs_here said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I had submitted EOI-65 points for 261313 in Nov17, which seems to be in long queue. I am thinking of applying for state-sponsorship. So just to confirm my understanding I now need to file another EOI under 190 and mention the state like NSW for the same? am I wrong in understanding the process anywhere.
> 
> any predictions for likes of mine to get SS from NSW?


What is your English test score and Experience? 
Because these days, 261312 candidates are getting more invitation than 261313, although practically both the occupation are same. If you have 8 in IELTS or 15 in Experience than there is a good chance to get an invitation from NSW or Victoria in couple of months.


----------



## Jigs_here (Aug 24, 2014)

combatant said:


> What is your English test score and Experience?
> Because these days, 261312 candidates are getting more invitation than 261313, although practically both the occupation are same. If you have 8 in IELTS or 15 in Experience than there is a good chance to get an invitation from NSW or Victoria in couple of months.



hi Mate,

My IELTS score is L8R9W7S9 - 10 points and for experience have 15 points. 
So would you recommend to submit 2 EOIs :- 1 for NSW and 1 for Victoria?


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Jigs_here said:


> hi Mate,
> 
> My IELTS score is L8R9W7S9 - 10 points and for experience have 15 points.
> So would you recommend to submit 2 EOIs :- 1 for NSW and 1 for Victoria?


Yeah exactly that is the way to go, you have to submit two EOI's one for NSW and one for Vic.

But I am afraid, 261313 with 10 points in English is a tough call. If you would have 261312 as your profession code you could have get invitation within a month.


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

kaidenMVH said:


> still waiting mate. im expecting it to be next week.


Hi Any luck still with NSW invitation?


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

Nikhil is my first name .. planning to apply for visa mid-jan along with pcc n medical rots.. n you? Would start Job hunt simultaneously..


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi Nikhil,

Thanks for the update. I am also planning to apply for the Visa in Mid January around. Regarding PCC and Medicals I am planning to do it post Visa application. 

Regarding Job hunt - What is your approach? Are you taking help from a consultant?


Thanks,
Nishant




ngoenka said:


> Nikhil is my first name .. planning to apply for visa mid-jan along with pcc n medical rots.. n you? Would start Job hunt simultaneously..


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

That's a very good question. When should we start seeking for jobs? After we lodge visa application or after visa is granted so we can write in resume that we are PR which most of the time is a must when applying for job?


----------



## hong132 (Apr 5, 2016)

Gohar Rehman said:


> I have a question if you could help
> 
> I have applied with 65 points in Aug 2017 - Engineering Technologist
> 
> ...


At the moment, I think 1-year course is difficult, you should check your course's CRICOS again and it should literally satisfy those requirements from the Home Affair Department websites :
be registered through the Commonwealth Register of Institutions and Course for Overseas Students (CRICOS)
have been completed in a total of at least 16 calendar months
have been completed as a result of at least two academic years of study
have given all instruction in English
have been completed while you were physically in Australia
have been completed while you held a visa authorising you to study in Australia. 

For more information, you can visit the website: homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Work/Work/Allocation-dates-for-General-Skilled-Migration-applications/2-year-study#study

Best wishes for you.


----------



## rmsundaram4 (Oct 13, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Have anyone got invite for code : 233512; mechanical engineer recently.

Pl update..


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

hong132 said:


> At the moment, I think 1-year course is difficult, you should check your course's CRICOS again and it should literally satisfy those requirements from the Home Affair Department websites :
> 
> be registered through the Commonwealth Register of Institutions and Course for Overseas Students (CRICOS)
> 
> ...




Hey hong, you seem to have a bit of knowledge regarding Australian study requirement. I was wondering if you have any knowledge about vocational education too.

One of the Immigration agencies once announced that this extra five points arent given to diploma and advanced diploma any more, its gotta be bachelors or above qualifications. However, I haven’t seen anything on the web page of IMMI. 

And if diploma and advanced diploma can be counted, does it have to be CLOSELY relevant as it has to be when applied for temporary graduation visa (485)

* My 485 was refused due to this reason and what i studied in AU had been considered as self development opportunity rather than relevant to my occupation.

Cheers in advance for your answer..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

NEED HELP! 

I have applied with 65 points as Engineering Technologists in August 2017. I now want to claim extra 5 points for 3 yrs employment. For that, can I directly claim in my EOI or do I have to first get it assessed from Engineer's Australia? Any person with relavant experience 
reply!


----------



## rvohra1988 (Apr 25, 2017)

Gohar Rehman said:


> NEED HELP!
> 
> I have applied with 65 points as Engineering Technologists in August 2017. I now want to claim extra 5 points for 3 yrs employment. For that, can I directly claim in my EOI or do I have to first get it assessed from Engineer's Australia? Any person with relavant experience
> reply!


If you are working in same organization than there is no need of assessment again and 

if there is some new company than it needed to be assessed.


----------



## hong132 (Apr 5, 2016)

Ilay said:


> Hey hong, you seem to have a bit of knowledge regarding Australian study requirement. I was wondering if you have any knowledge about vocational education too.
> 
> One of the Immigration agencies once announced that this extra five points arent given to diploma and advanced diploma any more, its gotta be bachelors or above qualifications. However, I haven’t seen anything on the web page of IMMI.
> 
> ...


Hi Ilay, 
Thank you, there are a lot of vague information about 5 points for Australia study requirement. 

For the first question, I hope you can find your answer hereas I copied from the Home Affair website:

*Course requirements
*Each qualification that you have completed and are relying on to meet this requirement must:

be either a degree (a bachelor or any higher degree), *a diploma, an advanced diploma,* or a trade qualification
have been undertaken at an Australian educational institution in Australia
have been conducted in English
be registered on CRICOS.
Note: English language proficiency courses or enabling programs cannot be used to meet the Australian study requirement.

(Source: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav...l-Skilled-Migration-applications/2-year-study)

About 485 visa, I don't know much about your case but there are 2 streams and the more detailed requirements of each can be found in the source link below:

*
The Graduate Work stream *of the Temporary Graduate visa is for international students who have *recently graduated with skills and qualifications that closely relate to an occupation identified* as being in need in the *medium to long term* in the Australian labour market.
*
Graduate Work stream Requirements*
The Post-Study Work stream is for international students who have recently graduated with an *eligible qualification from an Australian educational institution, regardless of their field of study.*

(Source: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/485-)

You can check which stream you are eligible to and find your case.

Best wishes for you.

Hong


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

Guys!
As we all know from the cases in this forum that NSW is inviting 261312 with 70 points these days. Do you guys think the same trend will continue after July 2018 as well?? Any analysis or guess? or this trend will change at all?

I will have 70 points on 1-Aug-2018 for 261312.


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

rvohra1988 said:


> If you are working in same organization than there is no need of assessment again and
> 
> if there is some new company than it needed to be assessed.


What do you mean by the new company?? I have got a 3 yrs exp in total in the same company. For this, do I have to get it assessed or directly apply in DHA??


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

hong132 said:


> Hi Ilay,
> 
> Thank you, there are a lot of vague information about 5 points for Australia study requirement.
> 
> ...




Thank you very much.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rvohra1988 (Apr 25, 2017)

Gohar Rehman said:


> rvohra1988 said:
> 
> 
> > If you are working in same organization than there is no need of assessment again and
> ...



If you have assessed with this company once then there is no need of assessment again.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

AussiDreamer said:


> Guys!
> As we all know from the cases in this forum that NSW is inviting 261312 with 70 points these days. Do you guys think the same trend will continue after July 2018 as well?? Any analysis or guess? or this trend will change at all?
> 
> I will have 70 points on 1-Aug-2018 for 261312.


any prediction?


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Jayman1 said:


> I received a pre-invite for 261111 and my deadline is December 31st.
> 
> What documents should I upload for my application for nomination to NSW?


 hey what r ur points mate?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AussiDreamer said:


> Guys!
> As we all know from the cases in this forum that NSW is inviting 261312 with 70 points these days. Do you guys think the same trend will continue after July 2018 as well?? Any analysis or guess? or this trend will change at all?
> 
> I will have 70 points on 1-Aug-2018 for 261312.


As per me, yes it will, unless SC189 invites will start flowing en mass.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> As per me, yes it will, unless SC189 invites will start flowing en mass.


okay, thanks. I also hope so. Btw I was wondering how can 189 invitations affect state invitations. Can you please elaborate a little bit.


----------



## jbd1978 (May 31, 2015)

Hello Friends, 

Can you please suggest, by when I can get my invitation to apply from Skillselect for 190 Visa?

My details are as below. 

ANZSCO Code - 261311 Analyst Programmer
EOI submission Date - 1-Jul-17
Age - 25 Points - 39 Years
Qualification - 10 Points, Advance Diploma in Computer Applications
English - PTE - LRSW - 65, 83, 73, 68 - 10 Points
Overseas Experience - 5+ Years - 10 Points
Australian Experience - 3+ Years - 10 Points
Total points without state sponsorship - 65 Points
Total points with state sponsorship - 70 Points
NSW Pre-Invite Received - 3-Nov-17
NSW Pre-Invite Response Submitted - 6-Nov-17

Thanks,

JBD


----------



## ppl1121 (Aug 13, 2017)

AussiDreamer said:


> Guys!
> As we all know from the cases in this forum that NSW is inviting 261312 with 70 points these days. Do you guys think the same trend will continue after July 2018 as well?? Any analysis or guess? or this trend will change at all?
> 
> I will have 70 points on 1-Aug-2018 for 261312.


Hi, do you mean 70 points including the 5 points from state sponsorship or without it?


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

milindpatel26 said:


> hey what r ur points mate?


Age: 25
Eng: 20
Exp: 10
Edu: 15


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

The processing time mentioned for SC 190 is 8 - 11 months. Does that include the processing time taken by the state for nomination? Or is it the duration after the state nomination which will make the whole process about 11-14 months?


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

Trying to paddle some contacts and see if I can get in touch with some consultants there.. Have my consultant here who has some contacts there. Haven't started it yet though, plan to start it soon though. How about you?


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

Trying to paddle some contacts and see if I can get in touch with some consultants there.. Have my consultant here who has some contacts there. Haven't started it yet though, plan to start it soon though. How about you?





nishantagg said:


> Hi Nikhil,
> 
> Thanks for the update. I am also planning to apply for the Visa in Mid January around. Regarding PCC and Medicals I am planning to do it post Visa application.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bhavik S (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi Guys, any invites for Stream 2 under HR at 70 points? 

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Infiniteniny (Aug 17, 2017)

What is the possibility of getting nominated by NSW stream 2?
Age: 30
Education: 10
English: 20
Work: 3
SS: 5
Total points: 70
Occupation: 149212 customer service manager
DOE: 22/12/2017


----------



## Infiniteniny (Aug 17, 2017)

Default
What is the possibility of getting nominated by NSW stream 2?
Age: 30
Education: 10
English: 20
Work: 5
SS: 5
Total points: 70
Occupation: 149212 customer service manager
DOE: 22/12/2017


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

ppl1121 said:


> Hi, do you mean 70 points including the 5 points from state sponsorship or without it?


65 + 5 = 70
I mean 70 including ss


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

As far as I understand, this is the timeline after Lodgement

Regards




Jayman1 said:


> The processing time mentioned for SC 190 is 8 - 11 months. Does that include the processing time taken by the state for nomination? Or is it the duration after the state nomination which will make the whole process about 11-14 months?


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

checking my signature...


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

*

ANZSCO: 233311 Electrical Engineer

ACS : 08-Dec-2017

PTE-A: 25-Nov-2017

Point-Age(25)/Edu(15)/Eng(10)/WorkEx(15)

EOI Subclass 189 (65 Points) : 13-Dec-2017

EOI Subclass NSW 190 (65 + 5 SS points): 13-Dec-2017

Invitation: CAN ANYONE HAVE ANY GUESSES?



:fingerscrossed:


*


----------



## rmsundaram4 (Oct 13, 2016)

What is it mean stream 2? Can anyone explain,


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> *
> 
> ANZSCO: 233311 Electrical Engineer
> 
> ...


There is something wrong. . Your assessing authority should be Engineers Australia isn't it? 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## shavu (May 24, 2015)

Hi Friends,
Any update on Systems Analyst- 261112 invites, mine EOI is dated 1st June'17 with 70 points. What is the current trend in 261112?

Thanks!


----------



## Vicky777 (Dec 28, 2017)

*NSW invite with 60+5?*

Hi,
Can anyone give me some idea? Should I be hopeful to get an invite for NSW with 60+5 SS points under 261311. 
PTE A : 
S - 90
W- 81
L - 79
R- 72

Is is any point in waiting or should I appear for PTE again.

Many thanks in advance


----------



## combatant (Oct 10, 2016)

Vicky777 said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone give me some idea? Should I be hopeful to get an invite for NSW with 60+5 SS points under 261311.
> PTE A :
> S - 90
> ...


It is very tough to get NSW invite even with 65+5 points. I would suggest you to appear in the PTE exam again.


----------



## karthik4overseas (Dec 5, 2016)

Vicky777 said:


> Hi,
> Can anyone give me some idea? Should I be hopeful to get an invite for NSW with 60+5 SS points under 261311.
> PTE A :
> S - 90
> ...


You almost got it...better write PTE again


----------



## Sair.Turb (Oct 4, 2017)

Does anyone know when NSW is open over christmas or will it not be business like normal until after 2nd January?

We are still awaiting NSW APPROVAL.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

Sair.Turb said:


> Does anyone know when NSW is open over christmas or will it not be business like normal until after 2nd January?
> 
> We are still awaiting NSW APPROVAL.


They will resume operations on 8 Jan 2018


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*
Good news* :: 

The next invitation round is anticipated to run on 3 January 2018. As per Skill Select next invitation.


----------



## rvohra1988 (Apr 25, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> *
> Good news* ::
> 
> The next invitation round is anticipated to run on 3 January 2018. As per Skill Select next invitation.


Any chances of 190 nsw software tester 

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

rvohra1988 said:


> Any chances of 190 nsw software tester
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


*Mate*, Can't say as I am also looking for Telecommunications Engineer 263311.


----------



## rvohra1988 (Apr 25, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> *Mate*, Can't say as I am also looking for Telecommunications Engineer 263311.


What is ur point breaking and ur occupation is only in 190?

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sair.Turb (Oct 4, 2017)

At last the email we have been waiting for......
Approval has been received. In fact it has been sitting in our agents inbox since the 22 dec, our agent has been on annual leave and appears to have not monitored his emails. 
Oh well never mind...... 
Good luck to all of you who are still waiting xx


----------



## Sillygos (Jan 29, 2017)

Sair.Turb said:


> At last the email we have been waiting for......
> Approval has been received. In fact it has been sitting in our agents inbox since the 22 dec, our agent has been on annual leave and appears to have not monitored his emails.
> Oh well never mind......
> Good luck to all of you who are still waiting xx


Congrats!!!


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I need your help.

I have got NSE invite and ready to file for Visa. But currently I am in Netherlands. I have to pay 5600 AUD. I asked my bank in India to increase my credit card limit to 3,20,000+ but instead they did it to 2,10,000 only. Not sure if they will increase it to my desired limit.

Is there any other option to pay? or how can I do it from here? or any other way?

Please help.


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

Try getting a foreign currency travel card and paying using that. It seems to be an easier option and works well.

You can either get it from a local bank in your city. If you are getting it in India, ICICI is a good option (I tried it and it works - u need to ask for multi currency forex card). Kotak also offers one.

Just get the card and load it in AUD to the required amount. Then you can transact online.

Also, if you cant be in India to get the card in your name, you can get it in the name of your family member or friend. It doesnt matter from who's card the payment is made

Hope this helps

Regards




animesh1d said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I need your help.
> 
> ...


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

catchpaul said:


> Try getting a foreign currency travel card and paying using that. It seems to be an easier option and works well.
> 
> You can either get it from a local bank in your city. If you are getting it in India, ICICI is a good option (I tried it and it works - u need to ask for multi currency forex card). Kotak also offers one.
> 
> ...


Thanks. Will try the options.


----------



## Gagan Deep (May 26, 2016)

*233914*

Guys, have anyone got invite recently from NSW for the code 233914, engineering technologist .... Seems no invite on this for a long time.
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Sair.Turb said:


> At last the email we have been waiting for......
> Approval has been received. In fact it has been sitting in our agents inbox since the 22 dec, our agent has been on annual leave and appears to have not monitored his emails.
> Oh well never mind......
> Good luck to all of you who are still waiting xx


Super..congrats..how long it took ?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jascha (Sep 2, 2016)

Hi

Any idea why computer network and system engineer is not invited this year by NSW?


----------



## aryalbishna123 (Dec 30, 2017)

Jascha said:


> Hi
> 
> Any idea why computer network and system engineer is not invited this year by NSW?


I also applied with 70+5 in computer network and system engineer and another occupation security specialist for NSW don't know what to do?


----------



## aryalbishna123 (Dec 30, 2017)

*computer network and security specialist*

anyone recently got invitation from NSW for network engineer and security specialist. anyone can update pls. I have applied with 70+5.


----------



## mrIgor (Jun 27, 2015)

aryalbishna123 said:


> I also applied with 70+5 in computer network and system engineer and another occupation security specialist for NSW don't know what to do?


Have you ACS on Security Specialist and NetworkSystem Engineer as well?


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

Jascha said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea why computer network and system engineer is not invited this year by NSW?




I am also from computer network professional, I hardly see any one getting invited from NSW with 65 or 70 points. In myimmitracker also there are no invites for 2016/2017 from NSW. There were few from VIC only. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gvbrin (Nov 27, 2012)

aryalbishna123 said:


> anyone recently got invitation from NSW for network engineer and security specialist. anyone can update pls. I have applied with 70+5.




No one recently, 2 people got with 70+5 in Oct, but they preferred 189 over 190.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## navits (Nov 18, 2013)

*Renewal*

this is more of a ques than a reply to this thread...
can anyone confirm if there's any rule that we need to be in AUS for atleast 2 yrs before we can apply for a renewal.
My PR is expiring in sep 2019... can I still enter the country and then apply for renewal in 2019...


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

navits said:


> this is more of a ques than a reply to this thread...
> can anyone confirm if there's any rule that we need to be in AUS for atleast 2 yrs before we can apply for a renewal.
> My PR is expiring in sep 2019... can I still enter the country and then apply for renewal in 2019...


A PR is permanent, which means it doesn't expire. What DOES expire is the travel facility to enter the country. To apply for a "Resident Return Visa" you will need to be onshore (in 99.9% of occasions) and demonstrate you have settled. That's where the "2 years" rule and others apply. If you haven't, you might get an RRV with shorter validity (I understand), but that's going to be of little use unless you are in the process of moving. If you're not planning to travel you won't need the RRV until you do. My understanding, not an expert.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

rvohra1988 said:


> What is ur point breaking and ur occupation is only in 190?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


Apologies as i was away from internet on last weekend. My breakup points are 55+5 (S). I turned 33 last year during EA assessment and lost 5 points in 60 points to 55 point before submitting EOI. 

Regards
Asif


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

does anyone know how often NSW update their list?


----------



## HARESHNN (Nov 25, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> does anyone know how often NSW update their list?


What is the reason of rejection ?


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Submitted EOI for 190 (NSW) with 80 points for Accountant (general) on 30th Dec'17.
Any idea when should one expect an invitation keeping in mind the current scenario.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Submitted EOI for 190 (NSW) with 80 points for Accountant (general) on 30th Dec'17.
> Any idea when should one expect an invitation keeping in mind the current scenario.


You should get it next week . On Monday they resume after holidays.


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> You should get it next week . On Monday they resume after holidays.


that seems to be very quick.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

addy101 said:


> that seems to be very quick.


Yes. I got mine after 7 days. I hope their nomination will be fast as well.


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Yes. I got mine after 7 days. I hope their nomination will be fast as well.


But i think there is some issue going on with Accountants code.. that is why i am being skeptical. Even in today's round Accountants are not invited for 189. Dont know what is going on.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

addy101 said:


> But i think there is some issue going on with Accountants code.. that is why i am being skeptical. Even in today's round Accountants are not invited for 189. Dont know what is going on.


Don't tell me. Myself being non pro I realized it sucks this whole rounds. I'm having English test this weekend and will try to improve my points although I really doubt it will change anything. My only option is NSW right now. Let me know if next week you get email from them. I'm very positive you will.


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Don't tell me. Myself being non pro I realized it sucks this whole rounds. I'm having English test this weekend and will try to improve my points although I really doubt it will change anything. My only option is NSW right now. Let me know if next week you get email from them. I'm very positive you will.


thanks buddy for the optimism and good luck for your exam.


----------



## Sair.Turb (Oct 4, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Super..congrats..how long it took ?
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


we received pre invite on 20th oct, submitted info, 23rd oct and recd approval 22nd dec. hope this helps.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bishoyerian said:


> does anyone know how often NSW update their list?


Once a year usually. However, they can suspend occupations at any time.


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Once a year usually. However, they can suspend occupations at any time.


Dear andreyx 

I didnt see any electronics engineer being invited by NSW this program year .... what are your prediction for 65+5 electronics engineer invitation by NSW 

Regards


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Maxkhan said:


> Dear andreyx
> 
> I didnt see any electronics engineer being invited by NSW this program year .... what are your prediction for 65+5 electronics engineer invitation by NSW
> 
> Regards


In theory it is a good score, and based on my observation an inevitable score, however, NSW seem do not think the same way.


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Sair.Turb said:


> we received pre invite on 20th oct, submitted info, 23rd oct and recd approval 22nd dec. hope this helps.


Super ..261112 ?

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

fRIENDS,

2631111

I hope to try 189, 190 , 489 for Vic , and NSW .. But i still can't understand THE WAY they invite? if i pay for NSW under 489, do they defiantly invite? or are there any chances in 489 ?

190 I have 65 
489 I have 70

i try to add spouse points too. if so 190 will be 70 & 489 will be 75. 

what are my chances and , any link to know about State sponser. 

thank you.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Hey.
Question to all who already lodged documents for visa.
It says on the website that copies documents should be certified before scanning them. How did you guys certified your documents? Is public notary stamp sufficient or it must be something else? Our birth and marriage certificates have been apostilled. But what about others?


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

When you get a nomination from a state, do you still have to wait for the next round to be selected to apply? Does the cutoff of 75 still matter? Or does state nomination mean you can bypass the invitation round and directly apply for Visa?


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

HARESHNN said:


> What is the reason of rejection ?




What rejection? Am just asking how often they update their list?


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

How about engineering technologist with 65+5 pts? Any body got invitation recently?

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

engineer874 said:


> How about engineering technologist with 65+5 pts? Any body got invitation recently?
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


As far as I can remember NO. 
65+5 , people are waiting from Jan 2017 for 189.
190 I have hardly seen any invite from NSW, other states I don't know.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## bpravee (Jan 10, 2017)

Anyone got preinvite email today? 

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

bpravee said:


> Anyone got preinvite email today?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


Are you sure today is the Invitation round for NSW?
Noticing the past trends, I could observe NSW invite round happens one day before the 189 invite round. It should have happened on 02 Jan 2017, but looks like only Victoria only had its round.

Any source for this info?

Thanks
Venkat


----------



## bpravee (Jan 10, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Are you sure today is the Invitation round for NSW?
> Noticing the past trends, I could observe NSW invite round happens one day before the 189 invite round. It should have happened on 02 Jan 2017, but looks like only Victoria only had its round.
> 
> Any source for this info?
> ...


Saw it from iscah website

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

bpravee said:


> Saw it from iscah website
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk




Then wait for 5 more hours  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpravee (Jan 10, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Then wait for 5 more hours
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why did you like that?

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

bpravee said:


> Why did you like that?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk




For Australian standard time ! 5 more hours for 04 jan 2018


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpravee (Jan 10, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> For Australian standard time ! 5 more hours for 04 jan 2018
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So do they give the news one day before?

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

maraikayer said:


> As far as I can remember NO.
> 65+5 , people are waiting from Jan 2017 for 189.
> 190 I have hardly seen any invite from NSW, other states I don't know.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Only NSW is open for 2339 code. All other states are not even considering ET. I am also an ET and applied for 189 with 60 and NSW with 60+5 points on 31/12/17 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Only NSW is open for 2339 code. All other states are not even considering ET. I am also an ET and applied for 189 with 60 and NSW with 60+5 points on 31/12/17
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you think after July 2018, ET will.remain in skilled occupation list? I think the only is to fetch 70 pts to have some hopes. 

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

engineer874 said:


> Do you think after July 2018, ET will.remain in skilled occupation list? I think the only is to fetch 70 pts to have some hopes.
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk




ET will definitely remain in list.. but chances for 60/65 is very low considering backlog and also the fact that agri/biomed engineer are also on this same code and 1000 seats available per year..
Our only chance is to improve pte score and apply with 70 points or hope that they can increase the quota from 1000 
Otherwise as per the current trend our only hope is state invite 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

bpravee said:


> So do they give the news one day before?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk




No , what date did they give in the website ?

04 jan or 05 jan ??
If possible please share the link 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bpravee (Jan 10, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> No , what date did they give in the website ?
> 
> 04 jan or 05 jan ??
> If possible please share the link
> ...


Check pm

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi all did anyone got invite from NSW with 60+5 in chemical eng 233111?


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Do we need to prove Spouse's functional english at pre-invite stage or at visa lodgement stage? And to prove it, is the letter from college sufficient or IELTS/PTE is mandatory?


----------



## HARESHNN (Nov 25, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Do we need to prove Spouse's functional english at pre-invite stage or at visa lodgement stage? And to prove it, is the letter from college sufficient or IELTS/PTE is mandatory?


'Full time graduation in English' certificate must be issued by her university.


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

Visa Lodgement



addy101 said:


> Do we need to prove Spouse's functional english at pre-invite stage or at visa lodgement stage? And to prove it, is the letter from college sufficient or IELTS/PTE is mandatory?


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

bpravee said:


> Anyone got preinvite email today?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


NSW is on functioning until next 8 Jan, 2018


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Do we need to prove Spouse's functional english at pre-invite stage or at visa lodgement stage? And to prove it, is the letter from college sufficient or IELTS/PTE is mandatory?


I did upload the College letter and marksheets Of my spouse, for which i did not claim points For.. 

But, after 5 months of Visa lodgement i got CO contact in october to prove spouse english. We took PTE and uploaded. Im still waiting for grant.

The Call is yours. Im not saying its mandatory , these days people get CO contact for already uploaded docs.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

Hi

In October 2017, I saw some cases on this forum that NSW invited 261312 Developer Programmers with 70 (65+5) points, but after that I did not hear any invitation in this occupation with 70 points again. Do you guys think that NSW has stopped inviting 261312 with 70 points anymore??

[my signature did not appear. I do not know why - posting manually]
-------------------------------------------------------------
Age : 30
IELTS : 10
Education : 15
Experience : 5 (will become 10 on 1-Aug-2018)
ANZSCO : 261312 (Developer Programmer)
+ve Assessment : 1-Aug-2017
EOI Submitted 189 - 60 points - 1-Aug-2017
EOI Submitted 190(VIC) 65 Points - 1-Aug-2017
EOI Submitted 190 (NSW) 65 Points - 25-Nov-2017
Invite


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Major concern for me was if they ask the proof at the time of pre invite, as i dont have that available right now. But if it is required during visa lodgement then no issues. I will have time to arrange for that.


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Major concern for me was if they ask the proof at the time of pre invite, as i dont have that available right now. But if it is required during visa lodgement then no issues. I will have time to arrange for that.


Its uploaded after invite during VISA lodge after fees payment.


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

AussiDreamer said:


> Hi
> 
> In October 2017, I saw some cases on this forum that NSW invited 261312 Developer Programmers with 70 (65+5) points, but after that I did not hear any invitation in this occupation with 70 points again. Do you guys think that NSW has stopped inviting 261312 with 70 points anymore??
> 
> ...


Why didn't u apply for NSW in Aug along with Vic? Any specific reason?

Also I believe NSW in inviting people with higher work experience if u have 65 + 5 points....experts can comment better.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

sabhishek982 said:


> Why didn't u apply for NSW in Aug along with Vic? Any specific reason?
> 
> Also I believe NSW in inviting people with higher work experience if u have 65 + 5 points....experts can comment better.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


I had applied for both VIC and NSW in August but then after reading different threads here and there I found that VIC is a bit aggressive that it prefers candidates who are only interested in VIC not any other state, and they sometimes call for an explanation if one has already applied for some other state too, and if one does not satisfy them, they will reject the application. So that is why I thought to apply only for VIC and waited for few months to see if they invite me, but they did not. Therefore, I then also applied for NSW. Btw do you think I would have received invitation now if I would have applied for NSW in August with 65 (60 + 5) points?


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

AussiDreamer said:


> I had applied for both VIC and NSW in August but then after reading different threads here and there I found that VIC is a bit aggressive that it prefers candidates who are only interested in VIC not any other state, and they sometimes call for an explanation if one has already applied for some other state too, and if one does not satisfy them, they will reject the application. So that is why I thought to apply only for VIC and waited for few months to see if they invite me, but they did not. Therefore, I then also applied for NSW. Btw do you think I would have received invitation now if I would have applied for NSW in August with 65 (60 + 5) points?


I have seen people receiving invitations from NSW recently with 65+5 for 261312 but they had about 10 years of experience.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

sabhishek982 said:


> I have seen people receiving invitations from NSW recently with 65+5 for 261312 but they had about 10 years of experience.


On first August 2018 my total points claimable experience will become 5 years and will have 70 points (65 + 5). I am quite optimistic that they will invite me if the current trend does not change at all, but not sure. Anything can happen. 

Though I am planning to take PTE exam to score 79+ meanwhile, I will fly to Dubai in Feb hopefully because PTE is not available in Pakistan


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sabhishek982 said:


> Why didn't u apply for NSW in Aug along with Vic? Any specific reason?
> 
> Also I believe NSW in inviting people with higher work experience if u have 65 + 5 points....experts can comment better.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


experience plays a role, but only after points and english level.


----------



## hshssuresh (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi All,

Could you please answer my below queries.

1. Till how long the PCC is valid. I have already got my UK PCC (done on 14th Aug 2017) and India PCC(done on 14 sep 2017). Is it valid for a year or 6 months
2. Can i get the medicals done as i am expecting invitation this month??
3. Do I need to create immiaccount now itself? If so, how can i assign my EOI to this immiaccount?

Thanks,
hshs


----------



## parthibanrey (Oct 11, 2016)

bpravee said:


> Anyone got preinvite email today?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


NSW office is closed till 7th jan. They mostly sent pre-invite on alternate Fridays, but unpredictable on some occasions.


----------



## amoghk (Aug 1, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> experience plays a role, but only after points and english level.


So an applicant with less experience and Superior English will get preference over an applicant who has more experience with Proficient English ??
Considering both have same points...

Also say two applicants have same points same same experience and Superior English. However the IELTS score differs, say one with 8 and other with 8.5, then whats the preference date of EOI submission or IELTS score?


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

AussiDreamer said:


> I had applied for both VIC and NSW in August but then after reading different threads here and there I found that VIC is a bit aggressive that it prefers candidates who are only interested in VIC not any other state, and they sometimes call for an explanation if one has already applied for some other state too, and if one does not satisfy them, they will reject the application. So that is why I thought to apply only for VIC and waited for few months to see if they invite me, but they did not. Therefore, I then also applied for NSW. Btw do you think I would have received invitation now if I would have applied for NSW in August with 65 (60 + 5) points?


Is this statement true that states see where and whether the candidates are applied for other states as well ? 
I have got the pre-invite from VIC recently and applied, but didnt withdraw/suspend the NSW EOI. Will it impact the VIC invitation ?


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

anupamkelkar said:


> So an applicant with less experience and Superior English will get preference over an applicant who has more experience with Proficient English ??
> 
> Considering both have same points...
> 
> ...




I think DOE. They don’t dig that deeper to your IELTS score, as far as I know


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prakhar7M (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi Guys
I know things are getting worse day by day. Hopefully, time will change soon
Few Questions Regarding 190 NSW in 233914 
Got 65 Points Without State Sponsorship 
Point Breakdown is as follows 
Aus Work Ex - 5 points 
EA Positive assessment work and bachelor degree + Aus Study and other (15+5)

PTE - L 66 W66 R82 S 84 (10Points )
Age - 30 Points 

Any guess when I can get an invitation in 233914 (Engineering Technologist).
Thanks
PM


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

Prakhar7M said:


> Hi Guys
> I know things are getting worse day by day. Hopefully, time will change soon
> Few Questions Regarding 190 NSW in 233914
> Got 65 Points Without State Sponsorship
> ...


You've got 79+ in the difficult section of PTE and yet fell short in listening and writing, which is comparatively easier to score 79+.

I would suggest you take PTE and try score 79+ , because if you did you would be invited in 189 the very next round.

Invite for 65 ET- NSW has not happened from Jan 2017. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Prakhar7M (Jan 4, 2018)

maraikayer said:


> You've got 79+ in the difficult section of PTE and yet fell short in listening and writing, which is comparatively easier to score 79+.
> 
> I would suggest you take PTE and try score 79+ , because if you did you would be invited in 189 the very next round.
> 
> ...


Yes Bro 
But I am Not sure why I am not able to increase score in this 2 Section 
I tried :help: a lot but couldn't make it


----------



## Prakhar7M (Jan 4, 2018)

Prakhar7M said:


> Yes Bro
> But I am Not sure why I am not able to increase score in this 2 Section
> I tried :help: a lot but couldn't make it



Do you reckon, in case of invitation flows in normal way, any chance to get invitation before 19 April 2018 with 65 points for 189
My visa is expiring in April and what other option I can opt to stay in Aus which can provide me full working rights 
I am trying that my company can sponsor me as Am working with the company for almost 19 Months and recently got promoted as well. Not really sure yet but that's another option as well to Launch EOI in 457. Thanks :fingerscrossed:


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

anupamkelkar said:


> So an applicant with less experience and Superior English will get preference over an applicant who has more experience with Proficient English ??
> Considering both have same points...
> 
> Also say two applicants have same points same same experience and Superior English. However the IELTS score differs, say one with 8 and other with 8.5, then whats the preference date of EOI submission or IELTS score?


Regarding the first part of your question, English score is preferred first before experience. This is as per the ranking criteria mentioned on their websites, however I haven't researched this with cases. So only going according to the rules mentioned.

Regarding the second part of your question, I enquired with nsw migration executive on their landline, and they confirmed there is no different between an IELTS 8 or IELTS 9. Both are same, superior English. The next thing it boils down to, is the date of submission of EOI.

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

anupamkelkar said:


> So an applicant with less experience and Superior English will get preference over an applicant who has more experience with Proficient English ??
> Considering both have same points...
> 
> Also say two applicants have same points same same experience and Superior English. However the IELTS score differs, say one with 8 and other with 8.5, then whats the preference date of EOI submission or IELTS score?


half a band don't play a role as far as i know, the rest is true.


----------



## reubensmummy (Jan 19, 2017)

Received invite to apply for NSW nomination on 4th Nov. Applied on 7th Nov currently waiting for approval & invite for 190, It's been 8weeks so anxiously hoping to hear next week once office re-opens for business.

341111 general electrician 55 +5 points

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

reubensmummy said:


> Received invite to apply for NSW nomination on 4th Nov. Applied on 7th Nov currently waiting for approval & invite for 190, It's been 8weeks so anxiously hoping to hear next week once office re-opens for business.
> 
> 341111 general electrician 55 +5 points
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




They are on holidays and will be back by 08 jan 

Yo might get it around next week 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reubensmummy (Jan 19, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> They are on holidays and will be back by 08 jan
> 
> Yo might get it around next week
> 
> ...


Fingers crossed 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> experience plays a role, but only after points and english level.


Do you think 7 years (which is actually 5 years according to ACS) of experience is enough with proficient English to get an invite from NSW having total 70 points along with ss as per the trend being followed by NSW? Or people with 10 years of experience are getting invitation? There is no chance for 7 years of experience?
ANZASCO 261312


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

Ram2409 said:


> Is this statement true that states see where and whether the candidates are applied for other states as well ?
> I have got the pre-invite from VIC recently and applied, but didnt withdraw/suspend the NSW EOI. Will it impact the VIC invitation ?


In my opinion states can see if one has applied for more than one state because all of the data is in a single system and they just need to apply a filter on a candidate with the passport number. In my case I was unnecessary afraid, and I do not think so that you should worry. I have read on different threads that they do not ask everyone for explanation, even if they ask you can do a little RND here in this forum and will find the answer. No worries.


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

AussiDreamer said:


> In my opinion states can see if one has applied for more than one state because all of the data is in a single system and they just need to apply a filter on a candidate with the passport number. In my case I was unnecessary afraid, and I do not think so that you should worry. I have read on different threads that they do not ask everyone for explanation, even if they ask you can do a little RND here in this forum and will find the answer. No worries.


Thanks. Otherwise EOI shouldn't in first place be allowed to create more than one. This will defeat the purpose of fair contest

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## rvohra1988 (Apr 25, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Thanks. Otherwise EOI shouldn't in first place be allowed to create more than one. This will defeat the purpose of fair contest
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Can you please share me your contact number.I want to discuss my case with u.

Please see your message box.

Rahul vohra

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

I’m 75+5 but no experience. Do I have any chance to receive 190 invitation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

mirand said:


> I’m 75+5 but no experience. Do I have any chance to receive 190 invitation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes High chance!


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Sorry for bit off the topic.. 

Need experts advice on this matter.

EA awarded my work experience as following

From March 2010 to September 2017 which is 7 year 6 months.

But my actual work experience is as following

1.) March 2010 to March 2013

2.) May 2013 to September 2017 ( till.date)

My question is, according to EA calculation explained above my work experience will be 8 years in march 2018 but in actual it would be in May 2018.

How to present it in my EOI? If I go with EA calculation I can get invitation with extra 5 pts.

Any suggestions/remarks would be appreciated.

Thank You

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk

Sent from my Redmi 4X using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

engineer874 said:


> Sorry for bit off the topic..
> 
> Need experts advice on this matter.
> 
> ...


There is no ambiguity 

You have to claim in the EOI for the actual period you have worked
You can't claim for the 3 months you have not worked even if EA has allowed it 

Moreover leave the to date blank in the current job entry and the system will automatically give you points for 8 years after you have worked for 3 months more.
I am presuming that you will continue to work in the same job and company 

Cheers


----------



## raman.verna86 (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi All,

Is anyone is aware of any case picked by NSW in this whole year where candidate has 10 points in English with 5 in experience.

Below are the remaining details:

ANZCO Code: 261311 (Analyst Programmer)

Points:

Age: 30
English : 10
Education : 15
Experience : 5
Partner Skills : 5
State Nomination : 5

Total 65+5 = 70


----------



## benisrael (Oct 8, 2016)

mirand said:


> I’m 75+5 but no experience. Do I have any chance to receive 190 invitation
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How did you manage 75 + 5 without experience? I am curious.

And the answer to your question, yes you will receive 189 with max wait of 3 months and 190 high possibility, if you're lucky 1-2 months.


----------



## akshat13 (Apr 29, 2013)

Ram2409 said:


> Thanks. Otherwise EOI shouldn't in first place be allowed to create more than one. This will defeat the purpose of fair contest
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


Hey Ram,

I saw your signature and found that you got VLC pre invite real quick! Actually Dec 2016 with same point break up, I applied for VLC and NSW. I did not receive any invite from VLC till last year so I withdrawn my EOI. However, I am keeping my NSW EOI.

Its more than a year I did not hear anything from NSW. Do you suggest me to put EOI again for VLC?


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Suppose if one gets a pre invite for 190 before 189, can that person get invited for 189 as well later on. I mean can the candidate wait for 189 and then decide which one to go for?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Suppose if one gets a pre invite for 190 before 189, can that person get invited for 189 as well later on. I mean can the candidate wait for 189 and then decide which one to go for?


you just have a 60 day window in which to make the payment for the invite failing which the invite will lapse

So technically you can sit for 59 days after you get an invite for 190 and hope that you get a 189 invite in this period
If you do get it, then use the 189 invite and allow the 190 to lapse
Also note that this is possible only if you have made separate EOIs for 189 and 190

Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> you just have a 60 day window in which to make the payment for the invite failing which the invite will lapse
> 
> So technically you can sit for 59 days after you get an invite for 190 and hope that you get a 189 invite in this period
> If you do get it, then use the 189 invite and allow the 190 to lapse
> ...


ok. yes i have applied separate EOIs.. one for NSW and one for 189 with 80 and 75 points. So i am not sure which one would come first. One more thing if you can advise on, the thing is that in May i will lose 5 points for age, so how does this work. I mean they count the day i have been granted the visa or invite for the visa. Suppose i get invite to apply in April but i lodge in June within 60 days will that reduce the points or it will be intact.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> ok. yes i have applied separate EOIs.. one for NSW and one for 189 with 80 and 75 points. So i am not sure which one would come first. One more thing if you can advise on, the thing is that in May i will lose 5 points for age, so how does this work. I mean they count the day i have been granted the visa or invite for the visa. Suppose i get invite to apply in April but i lodge in June within 60 days will that reduce the points or it will be intact.


Your Points freeze on the date of the invite.

When you pay the fees or you get the grant does not matter

You have to provide evidence only till the date of the invite for the points you have claimed

Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Your Points freeze on the date of the invite.
> 
> When you pay the fees or you get the grant does not matter
> 
> ...


thats cool.. thanks


----------



## 79deepak (Aug 31, 2017)

Hi sorry for being taken off track........Is there anyone from stream 2 NSW nomination here....


----------



## nishantagg (Sep 3, 2017)

Hi Newbienz,

I am having a question related to sponsoring spouse and kids

I recently received EOI invite. I am planning to file visa application for me, spouse and two kids. Just wondering If i just apply for my visa now and later point of time when i am settled, will apply for spouse and kids.

Is it feasible? If yes, how much time it takes for sponsoring spouse and kids at a later point of time?

Please comment.

Thanks,
Nishant Aggarwal



newbienz said:


> you just have a 60 day window in which to make the payment for the invite failing which the invite will lapse
> 
> So technically you can sit for 59 days after you get an invite for 190 and hope that you get a 189 invite in this period
> If you do get it, then use the 189 invite and allow the 190 to lapse
> ...


----------



## bpravee (Jan 10, 2017)

79deepak said:


> Hi sorry for being taken off track........Is there anyone from stream 2 NSW nomination here....


Yes. Submitted eoi and waiting for invitation

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavik S (Sep 23, 2017)

79deepak said:


> Hi sorry for being taken off track........Is there anyone from stream 2 NSW nomination here....


Hey, Yes I am. Have submitted the EOI... Waiting for pre invite.

What's your job code?

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

79deepak said:


> Hi sorry for being taken off track........Is there anyone from stream 2 NSW nomination here....




What is stream 2 , 
Even I have applied for NSW 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rvohra1988 (Apr 25, 2017)

Bhavik S said:


> Hey, Yes I am. Have submitted the EOI... Waiting for pre invite.
> 
> What's your job code?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


Yes I am in stream 2 as software tester.

Any chances of preinvite.
My current points


Anzco code: 261314,Software Tester

ACS Lodged: 15 Sept 2017

ACSoutcome: 25 Oct 2017, POSITIVE

PTE-A: 3rd Dec* 2017: 10 Points


Nsw EOI: Submitted: 13 Dec 2017

190 Points: 65


Vic EOI :submitted:14 December 2017

190 Points :65


NSW Invite received: NA

NSW Invite submitted: NA

NSW Nomination: NA


Spouse-Assessment Result: In Process(+5)

Vetassess Lodged: NA

Vetassess outcome: NA


Total Points after Spouse Assessment-70

Sent from my Mi A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi All

Just thought of putting some info on what I saw in immigration tracker. From JUl 2017, state( 190) is sending the invite only for the people who are having IELTS - 8 and PTE - 20. Anyone received recently having IELTS - 7 or PTE - 10??? If yes, could you please confirm on this? even I am on the same boat. Even Victoria also same situation.

Appriciate yoour response on this.


----------



## reubensmummy (Jan 19, 2017)

Hi I have pte score 7 and only got 10points. However I am from Rep. Of Ireland so not sure that makes a diff as english is my first language.
Invited in November 17

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

Great and congratulations!!!

I feel it is happening only for Software engineer role.

What was overall your points and Role?? If you don't mind could you pls share.

I have NSW-190 - 75 points with PTE - 10. EOI DOE - 15/12/2017. Role - software engineer
Is there any possibility on the invite??


----------



## reubensmummy (Jan 19, 2017)

341111 general electrician 55 + 5 points NSW 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

oh..k...thx for the reply.


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

When do nsw send invitation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lnhebbar said:


> #11306 (permalink) Add to lnhebbar's Reputation Report Post
> Unread Today, 12:12 AM
> lnhebbar lnhebbar is online now
> New Member
> ...


Immitracker is a good tool for a general trend idea but it has information of only 5% to 8% of all visas issued
That means only 1 in 15 or 20 visas are actually being reflected here

So there is a whole lot more of invites and grants being issued

Do not base your decision only on the basis of Immitracker data
Cheers


----------



## Deependra_Sharma (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi Friends,
I got pre invitation from NSW on 18th dec and accepted on 19th dec.
How long does it takes to get my invitation?
Once, i get invitation, how long will the visa grant take?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Deependra_Sharma said:


> Hi Friends,
> I got pre invitation from NSW on 18th dec and accepted on 19th dec.
> How long does it takes to get my invitation?
> Once, i get invitation, how long will the visa grant take?
> ...


 In few weeks time u shd get it if God wills. But pls do u mind sharing ur time line


----------



## reubensmummy (Jan 19, 2017)

Mistake made regarding work exp in EOI 190 nsw, but there is no change to points. Pre invited on 6 Nov 17. Expect invite soon. Can I change EOI now or let invite run out and reapply with updates info.

Trade assistant for 10months before Australian electrical licence awarded. I had myself down as general electrician. Qualified 5years in rep of ireland before this 

Code 341111 55+5 points 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

reubensmummy said:


> Mistake made regarding work exp in EOI 190 nsw, but there is no change to points. Pre invited on 6 Nov 17. Expect invite soon. Can I change EOI now or let invite run out and reapply with updates info.
> 
> Trade assistant for 10months before Australian electrical licence awarded. I had myself down as general electrician. Qualified 5years in rep of ireland before this
> 
> ...


As you have not got the final invite, your EOI is not frozen as yet
Make necessary change in it

Secondly make sure that you inform NSW also of the correct situation so that they can base their decision on the correct data

Cheers


----------



## reubensmummy (Jan 19, 2017)

newbienz said:


> As you have not got the final invite, your EOI is not frozen as yet
> Make necessary change in it
> 
> Secondly make sure that you inform NSW also of the correct situation so that they can base their decision on the correct data
> ...


How do i know who to contact in NSW to tell them of error made

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

reubensmummy said:


> How do i know who to contact in NSW to tell them of error made
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


You can mail to the same email id in which you uploaded the application and documents

Or contact them on phone or generic email id and ask

Cheers


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

akshat13 said:


> Hey Ram,
> 
> I saw your signature and found that you got VLC pre invite real quick! Actually Dec 2016 with same point break up, I applied for VLC and NSW. I did not receive any invite from VLC till last year so I withdrawn my EOI. However, I am keeping my NSW EOI.
> 
> Its more than a year I did not hear anything from NSW. Do you suggest me to put EOI again for VLC?


VIC picked up invitation for DOE July and above, not sure thats the reason.
NSW pretty much filters candidates based on PTE 20 as a first level filter...

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi guys,

Has anyone got Victoria SS on 60 + 5 points for Registered Nurse 254499?

It's gonna be 6 months for NSW since July 2017, though they haven't picked up any RN of 60 points. I wanna apply for VIC SS as NSW has been helpless for 60 points?

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

Sure ..thx


----------



## Gemini82 (Jan 2, 2018)

Ram2409 said:


> VIC picked up invitation for DOE July and above, not sure thats the reason.
> NSW pretty much filters candidates based on PTE 20 as a first level filter...
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


How much weightage does NSW give to work experience. I have seen cases in immitracker, where I feel they have preferred work experience over english points. This is just my observation.


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Gemini82 said:


> How much weightage does NSW give to work experience. I have seen cases in immitracker, where I feel they have preferred work experience over english points. This is just my observation.


Immitracker though gives some insight it do not contain the full invite information. As far as the invites that happened from NSW since it started in July, all have been for PTE 20 points..

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

I m not sure if above is correct as i got invite in December with PTE 10 points but 8+ years of experience.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Immitracker though gives some insight it do not contain the full invite information. As far as the invites that happened from NSW since it started in July, all have been for PTE 20 points..
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk




I m not sure if above is correct as i got invite in December with PTE 10 points but 8+ years of experience.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

adnanghafor said:


> I m not sure if above is correct as i got invite in December with PTE 10 points but 8+ years of experience..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Which job code ? I haven't got it since Feb'17 65+5, with PTE 10..

Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk


----------



## gauravdaroch (Nov 19, 2017)

shahsitu said:


> hi m bit confused with the following discussion.. can u plz guide my for my non prorata occ chemical engg. i had applied for 190 to NSW in Feb 2017 with 55 points and yet not received and correspondence from dibp. che eng is removed from 190 at present... i want to know about my probabilities of receiving nomination from NSW.




Hi, now have you received the invite . I am also a chemical engineer going to apply in March ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Which job code ? I haven't got it since Feb'17 65+5, with PTE 10..
> 
> Sent from my Le X526 using Tapatalk




263312 ( points 70+5 )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trustworth (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi Gurus, any WhatsApp group for NSW 190 sponsorship? Please share the link.


----------



## gauravdaroch (Nov 19, 2017)

Trustworth said:


> Hi Gurus, any WhatsApp group for NSW 190 sponsorship? Please share the link.


Not aware of any yet, if any kindly notify me as well. Thanks


----------



## mirand (Nov 3, 2017)

Is it possible that I can be invited for 190 without experience points.(my total point for 190 is 80 and 20 for my English)
I’m accountant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

Any body got NSW 190 Approval today ? Are they open from today. ?


ANZSCO Code: 261311 - Analyst Programmer
PTE-A: L 75, R 66, W 67, S 65 : Result published on 21/11/2017
ACS result arrived: 15th June 2017 (positive)
EOI Lodged (189): 22nd Nov 2017 (70 points)
EOI Lodged (190) for (NSW/VIC): 22nd Nov 2017 (70 +5 =75 points)
(189) Invitation Received: Not Yet
(190 NSW) Pre- Invitation Received: Yes (2nd Dec 2017)
(190 NSW) Pre Invitation Submitted : Yes (11th Dec 2017)
PCC: Not Yet
MED: Not Yet
VISA Lodged: Not Yet 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Yes they opened today. Still waiting for approval email.


----------



## dreamaussie15 (Mar 18, 2017)

I submitted for PRE INVITE on NOV 3rd not yet received any news from them.

at what time basically they send mail?

261313 SOFTWARE ENGINEER with 75 points.


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

Can any one explain me this pre invitation thing? I am new to this forum and waiting to lodge EOI


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

infie said:


> Can any one explain me this pre invitation thing? I am new to this forum and waiting to lodge EOI


A pre-invite is basically the term used for when a state (in this case NSW) contacts you, after you have lodged your EOI, and requests that you submit your application if you are seeking their sponsorship. 

Upon approval by them will you only be able to apply for the visa via the Department of Home Affairs.


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi experts
I have submitted docs on 7th Dec for 261313 with 75 points still waiting...is there any chances of getting invite till feb...


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

lilymay said:


> A pre-invite is basically the term used for when a state (in this case NSW) contacts you, after you have lodged your EOI, and requests that you submit your application if you are seeking their sponsorship.
> 
> Upon approval by them will you only be able to apply for the visa via the Department of Home Affairs.


Which means, it doesn't say any confirmation about getting the sponsership. Is this same for both 190 & 489 & for all the other states ?

Thank you so much.


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

infie said:


> Which means, it doesn't say any confirmation about getting the sponsership. Is this same for both 190 & 489 & for all the other states ?
> 
> Thank you so much.


That's correct, a pre-invite does not guarantee a sponsorship until the state itself approves of it and sends you a confirmation themselves. 

I cannot say the same for other states as different states have different application procedures. Some states require you to apply directly to them instead of picking out your EOI.


----------



## infie (Nov 28, 2017)

lilymay said:


> That's correct, a pre-invite does not guarantee a sponsorship until the state itself approves of it and sends you a confirmation themselves.
> 
> I cannot say the same for other states as different states have different application procedures. Some states require you to apply directly to them instead of picking out your EOI.


I will go through every state ! Thanks buddy.


----------



## sethman (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi Friends!

Any one got invitation from NSW with 65 points for offshore applicant.

Occupation: Electronics Engineer...


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Any agricultural scientists with 65+5 point get a preinvite? Pls indicate. Yet to get a preinvite since November. Don't know if dy av started agricultural scientists. Thanx in advance


----------



## Maxkhan (Feb 19, 2017)

kirangunda said:


> Hi Friends!
> 
> Any one got invitation from NSW with 65 points for offshore applicant.
> 
> Occupation: Electronics Engineer...


Dear,

What is your points breakdown


----------



## sethman (Dec 12, 2017)

Maxkhan said:


> Dear,
> 
> What is your points breakdown


Hi,
It is :
30 + 15 + 5+10 =60,
NSW nomination points =5. so total=65.


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

:bored:


dreamaussie15 said:


> I submitted for PRE INVITE on NOV 3rd not yet received any news from them.
> 
> at what time basically they send mail?
> 
> 261313 SOFTWARE ENGINEER with 75 points.


I and a friend both got our pre invites (different dates, both alternate Friday) at 2pm Sydney time. Usually others also get by 2pm but wait till 5pm on the day of invites.


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

mirand said:


> Is it possible that I can be invited for 190 without experience points.(my total point for 190 is 80 and 20 for my English)
> I’m accountant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey buddy, I won't be so hopeful. From what I've observed, it's only 80 with experience. Some have got for lesser points (75) than 80 but they had like 15 points in experience. I've seen cases on immi tracker of people waiting at 80 without experience and English 20. Soo...I guess time will tell. You can update here if you receive one, will be good for others too. Also btw, why don't you apply for 189 with 75 points? You'll surely get 189.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

xchaman said:


> :bored:
> 
> I and a friend both got our pre invites (different dates, both alternate Friday) at 2pm Sydney time. Usually others also get by 2pm but wait till 5pm on the day of invites.


Hey. I got my pre invite email on Monday early morning India time zone.

Any idea when can we expect approval?


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Can Anyone guide me for login two EOI for 190 for difference states. Is it possible or not ?

Thanks


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Hey. I got my pre invite email on Monday early morning India time zone.
> 
> Any idea when can we expect approval?


Congrats.. share your scores breakdown please.

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Hey. I got my pre invite email on Monday early morning India time zone.
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when can we expect approval?




Which Monday are you talking about 
I though it was today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> Can Anyone guide me for login two EOI for 190 for difference states. Is it possible or not ?
> 
> Thanks


Each EOI will have a separate login ID (the EOI number) and password. You can use the same email address


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Is it possible to break the visa payment into 4 consecutive days? My cards don't have enough limit. PayPal is not available in my country


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jayman1 said:


> Is it possible to break the visa payment into 4 consecutive days? My cards don't have enough limit. PayPal is not available in my country


Part payments are not accepted

There is no option to change the amount

Cheers


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Hey. I got my pre invite email on Monday early morning India time zone.
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea when can we expect approval?




Which Monday are you referring to ?
I confused it to be today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

AsifRehman said:


> Can Anyone guide me for login two EOI for 190 for difference states. Is it possible or not ?
> 
> Thanks


Yes it is possible to have multiple EOI for states. All you need to do is when you choose 190 option you will be asked to choose the state from drop down so based on your interest choose the state and proceed further to complete the application and save it.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Jayman1 said:


> Is it possible to break the visa payment into 4 consecutive days? My cards don't have enough limit. PayPal is not available in my country


Hi. Did you get your nsw nomination approval? How long did it take?


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Which Monday are you referring to ?
> I confused it to be today
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not today. 18 December. It was Monday.


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Moncouer said:


> Any agricultural scientists with 65+5 point get a preinvite? Pls indicate. Yet to get a preinvite since November. Don't knows if dy av started agricultural scientists. Thanx in advance


 No reply yet. Pls help answer d question. Solo worried


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Jayman1 said:


> Is it possible to break the visa payment into 4 consecutive days? My cards don't have enough limit. PayPal is not available in my country


Mate,,

You can first deposit cash to the credit card,,,after that you can do the transaction. I have once made a payment through hsbc credit card.


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Jayman1 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible to break the visa payment into 4 consecutive days? My cards don't have enough limit. PayPal is not available in my country
> ...


Not yet. Today was the first working day after I submitted pre-invite application


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

sarah.nimendry said:


> Jayman1 said:
> 
> 
> > Is it possible to break the visa payment into 4 consecutive days? My cards don't have enough limit. PayPal is not available in my country
> ...


It's a good idea. I'll check that with my credit card provider


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

When someone applies after the pre-invite from NSW, then what happens. I mean do you get approval to lodge visa directly from them or they just approve your nomination and then we wait again to get invited by DIBP for lodging a visa? 

If latter is the case then how much time usually DIBP takes after NSW's approval?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

addy101 said:


> When someone applies after the pre-invite from NSW, then what happens. I mean do you get approval to lodge visa directly from them or they just approve your nomination and then we wait again to get invited by DIBP for lodging a visa?
> 
> If latter is the case then how much time usually DIBP takes after NSW's approval?


Once the preinvite is converted to a final invite by the state, then you are immediately able to lodge the visa application with the department. There is no further delay


Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Once the preinvite is converted to a final invite by the state, then you are immediately able to lodge the visa application with the department. There is no further delay
> 
> 
> Cheers


Cheers


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Jayman1 said:


> Not yet. Today was the first working day after I submitted pre-invite application


Ok . We submitted pre invite the same day. Let's see if we get email with approval at the same date too . Post update when you get it.


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Not today. 18 December. It was Monday.


You are correct, we both got it on Monday the 18th, and not the Friday, because nsw sent out approvals to pre invites on Friday the 15th. That's why it was delayed by one business day I think. 
Cheers


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

*Pre Invite*

Can Anyone enlighten me what is pre-invite? When can i apply for pre-invite?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eashwar said:


> Can Anyone enlighten me what is pre-invite? When can i apply for pre-invite?


Go through this post with concentration if you are seriously interested in migrating to Australia 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

Cheers


----------



## hshssuresh (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi,

Please update once you get nomination approval (actual invite) so that we can assess based on this the timeframe they take 

Thanks,
hshs



Mad.cat said:


> Ok . We submitted pre invite the same day. Let's see if we get email with approval at the same date too . Post update when you get it.


----------



## Deependra_Sharma (Jul 28, 2016)

hshssuresh said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am interested in knowing the time taken to approve too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sucess (May 11, 2017)

@ Newbienz and reubensmummy, please kindly assist with this inquiry;

I bagged Diploma in Electrical -Electronics Engineering (2 years)
I bagged Bachelors and Masters in Biosciences
If I assess my Diploma for Electrician General (10 points), can I use my highest degree (15 points) for my EOI?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## dooralpha (Jan 26, 2017)

@newbienz

what's the perceived selection criteria for NSW.

I have 75 with SS 263111 and i applied for NSW nomination in over 2 months now but no invite

Eng is 10
exp is 10
Age is 30
Degree 15
Partner 5 

Also DIBP/Homeaffairs havent sent out invites in the last 4 rounds to 70pters on 263111


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

dooralpha said:


> @newbienz
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You will get to soon , for now your English is the culprit!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Sucess said:


> @ Newbienz and reubensmummy, please kindly assist with this inquiry;
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah definitely you can claim the points from your higher degree regardless of the skills occupation you have choose for application. For example, Bachelor degree holder Registered Nurse can chose Enrolled Nurse for his skills occupations for PR, though he can claim highest point from his bachelors degree.

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

HI All

I could see the trend for NSW - 261313 - software engineer - invited only with PTE 20 point. This is really worried.

Anyone want to comment??

Thanks


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

lnhebbar said:


> HI All
> 
> I could see the trend for NSW - 261313 - software engineer - invited only with PTE 20 point. This is really worried.
> 
> ...




Not really, if you have 75 points with out SS or some good work exp like 12+ then also you have a good chance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

Thx for the quick reply. I have 75 points ( including SS) with PTE 10. Not sure I will be getting an invite near future.


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

lnhebbar said:


> Thx for the quick reply. I have 75 points ( including SS) with PTE 10. Not sure I will be getting an invite near future.




What is your EOI date ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

MY EOI date - Dec 15th 2017


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

lnhebbar said:


> MY EOI date - Dec 15th 2017




Your total exp ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

I have got exp 15 points in EOI.

more than 10 year


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

lnhebbar said:


> I have got exp 15 points in EOI.
> 
> more than 10 year




Then I guess you hold a good chance ! Will take some time but you would get it ! 
Just predicting 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

I dont think this is right. I think you will need to go with what you have been assessed by the assessing authority. I am in a similar situation and have claimed only the points (10) which were assessed even though I hold a degree (I could have claimed 15). I leave it to other members on this forum to clarify as well

Regards




Ramramram222 said:


> Yeah definitely you can claim the points from your higher degree regardless of the skills occupation you have choose for application. For example, Bachelor degree holder Registered Nurse can chose Enrolled Nurse for his skills occupations for PR, though he can claim highest point from his bachelors degree.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

Thx


----------



## Sucess (May 11, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Yeah definitely you can claim the points from your higher degree regardless of the skills occupation you have choose for application. For example, Bachelor degree holder Registered Nurse can chose Enrolled Nurse for his skills occupations for PR, though he can claim highest point from his bachelors degree.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...


@Ramramram and catchpaul, thanks for the input, for further clarity I await other senior members opinion.
Thank you


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

Thx for the above reply.

Even I found similar trend for VIC as well --they are inviting Software engineer with 20 points.

So do you see any chance of getting invite for Vic having PTE - 10 point, exp - more than 10, and overall 75 ( including state).

Can anyone comment on this?

Thanks


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

lnhebbar said:


> HI All
> 
> I could see the trend for NSW - 261313 - software engineer - invited only with PTE 20 point. This is really worried.
> 
> ...


Why do not you re-assess your occupation and change it from 261313 to 261312 and then apply to NSW. You will get an invite in a month or two even with English 10. I am saying this because I saw on different threads that currently NSW is inviting 261312 with 70 (65 + 5) points even having 10 in English. You can search this thread and some other to verify what I am saying.

However, senior members can correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Markuz (Nov 28, 2017)

G'day 

I lodegd an EOI for a NSW sponsorship on the 3rd of Jamuary.

What are you guys recon what my chances are to get invited any time soon as my visa is going to expire mid march.

Electrician (general) 341111
Age: 30
Qualification: 10
English: 10
Minimum study requirement: 5
Experience: 0
(State spinsorship: 5)

Does anyone know how high the demand for electricians is in NSW and how many they get via this stream?

I would be grateful if someone could help me with these questions?

Regards


----------



## gordon lam (Sep 18, 2017)

Hi guys,

Just want to update here I got my NSW approval today. Now I have 60 days to lodge my visa application. 

Good luck everyone.

Gordon

EOI lodged: 17-11-17
NSW invitation: 01-12-17
NSW approval/EOI invitation: 10/01/18
Occupation: Welder (First Class)
points 60 + 5 (190 nsw)


----------



## gordon lam (Sep 18, 2017)

Markuz said:


> G'day
> 
> I lodegd an EOI for a NSW sponsorship on the 3rd of Jamuary.
> 
> ...


Hi Markuz,

Don't you have go to through TRA for the Job Ready Program if you graduate here?
1 year compulsory Australia working experience and get you extra 5 points.

Regards,

Gordon


----------



## adnanghafor (May 12, 2017)

Got NSW approval today... 

263312 (Telecommunication Network Engineer)
Points : 70+5(SS)
EOI lodged : 19/11/2017
NSW Pre Invite : 1/12/2017
NSW approval : 10/01/2018


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gilig (Feb 20, 2017)

Just want to update that received NSW 190 approval today. View signature for the timeline.


----------



## HARESHNN (Nov 25, 2017)

Sucess said:


> @ Newbienz and reubensmummy, please kindly assist with this inquiry;
> 
> I bagged Diploma in Electrical -Electronics Engineering (2 years)
> I bagged Bachelors and Masters in Biosciences
> ...


I think NO.
Electrician is being assessed by TRA, whereas Engineers are with EA.


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Congratulations to all who are receiving the nomination from NSW today. Do you guys know of anyone who has been rejected?


----------



## parthibanrey (Oct 11, 2016)

gilig said:


> Just want to update that received NSW 190 approval today. View signature for the timeline.


Sir please reject your Victoria pre-invite if you are not interested, so that another genuine person can get PR.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

gordon lam said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just want to update here I got my NSW approval today. Now I have 60 days to lodge my visa application.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

gilig said:


> Just want to update that received NSW 190 approval today. View signature for the timeline.


Hi sorry to bother u ..but i cant see your signature..can i know your timeline.thanks


----------



## parthibanrey (Oct 11, 2016)

*Hope*

Hoping for a pre-invite round from NSW this week. ray:


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

gilig said:


> Just want to update that received NSW 190 approval today. View signature for the timeline.




Congratulations man! I have the same ANZSCO code and points as you have. Also, I got my pre invite on 3 Nov 2017 and applied on 8 Nov 2017. Was just wondering why my approval has been delayed. But cheers mate! 🥂
Please share with me the list of documents that you will submitting for lodging. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gilig (Feb 20, 2017)

Ronco88 said:


> Hi sorry to bother u ..but i cant see your signature..can i know your timeline.thanks


Here it is
ANZSCO Code 261312 (Developer Programmer)
Age: 25 points
English: 10 points
Employment: 15 points
Qualification: 15 points
189 DOE: 23rd November 2017 with 65 Points
190 NSW DOE: 28th November 2017 with 70 Points
190 VIC DOE: 30th November 2017 with 70 Points
NSW Pre-invite: 1st December 2017
VIC Pre-invite: 8th December 2017
NSW Approval: 10th January 2018


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi guys
I lodged my EOI in august for NSW 190 . Telecommunication engineer :60+5 , no experience , PTE 10 points
Please let me know can I expect invite 
Thanks


----------



## gilig (Feb 20, 2017)

parthibanrey said:


> Sir please reject your Victoria pre-invite if you are not interested, so that another genuine person can get PR.


Yes, already done...was waiting for my NSW approval.


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

gilig said:


> Ronco88 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi sorry to bother u ..but i cant see your signature..can i know your timeline.thanks
> ...


So u got the PR 190 after 1 month???


----------



## gilig (Feb 20, 2017)

Ronco88 said:


> So u got the PR 190 after 1 month???


I got the approval after 1 month. NSW sends pre-invite and that pre-invite has to be approved. PR process is going to take time.


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

gilig said:


> Ronco88 said:
> 
> 
> > So u got the PR 190 after 1 month???
> ...


Ok so we are on the same boat...waiting for PR..I thought u got in a month ;(


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

Wow man, congratulations everyone for your approval today. Any guesses when can I expect my approval? People who received invitation on the 1st Dec have got them today, going by that, probably I'll get it next month. 
Also a quick question, do people who lodge visa on same day of approval with their medicals and police verification, get their visa faster?


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Guess no pre invite yet. Pls broadcast when pre invite is sent. Waiting.....


----------



## sunilgeorgethomas (Oct 23, 2017)

gilig said:


> I got the approval after 1 month. NSW sends pre-invite and that pre-invite has to be approved. PR process is going to take time.


Hi, 
You said you go a pre-invite, (just to clarify) did the pre-invite get listed in the invitations column in skill select or did u get a mail?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

xchaman said:


> Wow man, congratulations everyone for your approval today. Any guesses when can I expect my approval? People who received invitation on the 1st Dec have got them today, going by that, probably I'll get it next month.
> Also a quick question, do people who lodge visa on same day of approval with their medicals and police verification, get their visa faster?


After you lodge your application, it’s not like the next day somebody will start processing your application 
It will take at least 2 weeks for a CO to take a first look at your case if not later

So the moment you pay your visa fees, your application enters the queue for alottment to a CO
Then you can upload documents slowly taking care to name them properly and uploading them in the correct section
Try to upload the maximum documents possible including the PCC and medicals so that the CO need not contact you 
As long as you finish the uploading process in less then 2 weeks it should be fine

Cheers


----------



## gilig (Feb 20, 2017)

sunilgeorgethomas said:


> Hi,
> You said you go a pre-invite, (just to clarify) did the pre-invite get listed in the invitations column in skill select or did u get a mail?


For NSW you get an email, nothing in Skillselect but for Victoria you get the invitation through Skill select and not through email.


----------



## Mohd_Irfan (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi all, I am new to this forum. I am currently on Subclass 573 visa which is valid till March 15th 2018. I am planning to apply for Subclass 190 very soon and my EOI submission details are mentioned below. 

I have a small query, if I want to travel overseas after the visa submission by opting a BVB (Bridging visa-B), do I need to inform NSW department about my travel? and does traveling on BVB means that untill I come back to AUS my visa application for 190 will be on hold and will only be granted when I return to AUS ?

It would be of great help if anyone could answer my queries.
Thanks

Occupation code: 261313
Points: 70+5 (190)
EOI submitted: 07/12/2017
NSW Pre-invite: 18/12/2017
Nomination submission: 22/12/2017
Waiting for the approval.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mohd_Irfan said:


> Hi all, I am new to this forum. I am currently on Subclass 573 visa which is valid till March 15th 2018. I am planning to apply for Subclass 190 very soon and my EOI submission details are mentioned below.
> 
> I have a small query, if I want to travel overseas after the visa submission by opting a BVB (Bridging visa-B), do I need to inform NSW department about my travel? and does traveling on BVB means that untill I come back to AUS my visa application for 190 will be on hold and will only be granted when I return to AUS ?
> 
> ...


There is no restrictions on grant of 190 visa as far as onshore or offshore is concerned

You just have to keep the CO informed of your location so that the IED can accordingly be mentioned in the grant

As long as you are legally abroad or in the country, it will not affect or delay the processing.
Of course you should be in a position to reply to any query the CO has during the process 

Moreover, the grant for you is still quite far away as you are still to get an invite and the processing time after application is currently 8-10 months

Cheers


----------



## Mohd_Irfan (Jan 10, 2018)

xchaman said:


> Wow man, congratulations everyone for your approval today. Any guesses when can I expect my approval? People who received invitation on the 1st Dec have got them today, going by that, probably I'll get it next month.
> Also a quick question, do people who lodge visa on same day of approval with their medicals and police verification, get their visa faster?





newbienz said:


> There is no restrictions on grant of 190 visa as far as onshore or offshore is concerned
> 
> You just have to keep the CO informed of your location so that the IED can accordingly be mentioned in the grant
> 
> ...




Thanks heaps for your instant reply, I really appreciate it. :smile:


----------



## sunilgeorgethomas (Oct 23, 2017)

gilig said:


> For NSW you get an email, nothing in Skillselect but for Victoria you get the invitation through Skill select and not through email.


Thanks for the info, re-checked my mail but no luck.

One more doubt : are u a single applicant or are u accompanying any family members?

Just trying to reason the criteria of sending a pre-invite.


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello folks, Is there anyone in this forum who received the pre invite on 3 Nov 2017 but is still waiting for the approval. Preferably with Anzsco 261312 and 65+5 SS points?

Thanks in advance
Piyush


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gilig (Feb 20, 2017)

sunilgeorgethomas said:


> Thanks for the info, re-checked my mail but no luck.
> 
> One more doubt : are u a single applicant or are u accompanying any family members?
> 
> Just trying to reason the criteria of sending a pre-invite.


I have included my family members in the application and intend to take them with me.


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

:lie:


Piyushtomar said:


> Hello folks, Is there anyone in this forum who received the pre invite on 3 Nov 2017 but is still waiting for the approval. Preferably with Anzsco 261312 and 65+5 SS points?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> Piyush
> ...


My brother is telecom engineer and he is also waiting for approval after getting pre invite on Nov 3. However he has also got 189 in the process.


----------



## Markuz (Nov 28, 2017)

gordon lam said:


> Markuz said:
> 
> 
> > G'day
> ...



Hi Gordon,

I'm a fully qualified electrician back home and completed a skills assessment with future skills international (TRA approved RTO) to get an offshore technical skill record.
I can claim 5 points for the minimum study requirements because I studied leadership and management on diploma and advanced diploma level for two years at a college in sydney.
Therefore I don't meet the criteria to get into the job ready program. 
However, I will have to complete one year of gap training to get a electrical license.

Regards,

Markus


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

Any one still waiting for NSW approval like me , I am also waiting for NSW approval , below are my signature details.


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

Swaraj said:


> Any one still waiting for NSW approval like me , I am also waiting for NSW approval , below are my signature details.








ANZSCO Code: 261311 - Analyst Programmer
PTE-A: L 75, R 66, W 67, S 65 : Result published on 21/11/2017
ACS result arrived: 15th June 2017 (positive)
EOI Lodged (189): 22nd Nov 2017 (70 points)
EOI Lodged (190) for (NSW/VIC): 22nd Nov 2017 (70 +5 =75 points)
(189) Invitation Received: Not Yet
(190 NSW) Pre- Invitation Received: Yes (2nd Dec 2017)
(190 NSW) Pre Invitation Submitted : Yes (11th Dec 2017)
PCC: Not Yet
MED: Not Yet
VISA Lodged: Not Yet 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sunilgeorgethomas (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi All,

Can anyone explain the difference between a pre-invite and an invite?
Couldn't get any info from Google?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sunilgeorgethomas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone explain the difference between a pre-invite and an invite?
> Couldn't get any info from Google?


Yiu will first get a preinvite from the state
Upon receiving that, you have to apply to the state with documents 
If they again like it, they will issue you the final invite or the invite what ever you may call it

Cheers


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

sunilgeorgethomas said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can anyone explain the difference between a pre-invite and an invite?
> Couldn't get any info from Google?




Pre-invite in fact is a twisted word for the invitation to receive nomination from state for a sponsorship. The email that is referred to as pre-invite is an invitation from the state where they can sponsor you in their state provided you agree to work in their state for a certain term in time. Once you accept their proposal and pay them for their evaluation of your credentials, they take a decision basis their impression of what you bring to the table, and whether your skills will be in demand in the state in short/long term, they take the call whether to have DIBP send you the invite or not. If they do find you suitable, DIBP then sends you an invite. Often times referred to as the invite. Be mindful that these are separate bodies, sending separate mails for separate mail boxes, albeit all designed to achieve a common purpose, a comfortable seamless experience for the aspirant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

Swaraj said:


> Any one still waiting for NSW approval like me , I am also waiting for NSW approval , below are my signature details.




Yes! Me 


ANZSCO - 261312
PTE - 20
Edu - 15
Age - 30
Exp - N/A
NSW Eoi DOE - 26 October 2017 65+5 points
NSW Pre invite - 3 November 2017
NSW applied - 8 November 2017
NSW approval/Invite - 🤞
Visa Lodge - 🤞
Grant - 🤞


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Any agricultural scientist lodge an eoi of recent with NSW. Yet to get a preinvite 
Eoi 8th December. 
Points 65+5
Age 25
English 20
Education 15
Experience 5
Preinvite not yet.
Any agricultural scientists in the house? Or any guide. Thanx


----------



## msaturnino (Jan 9, 2018)

Hey guys,
I've just submitted EA, still awaiting for reply.
I'll still take PTE, but I'm certain that after a lot of training I'll get superior English.
Now, I want to know what my chances are for NSW State Sponsorship invitation (60+5).

ANZSCO - 233211 (Civil Engineer)
PTE - 20
Edu - 15
Age - 25
Exp - N/A

Do you think I'll have any chance?


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

gilig said:


> Just want to update that received NSW 190 approval today. View signature for the timeline.


Do you think candidates having 10 points for experience and having total 70 (65 + 5) will get the invitation from NSW while having 10 in English??

I have heard that NSW is only inviting 261312 who have 15 points for experience (more experienced people) with 70 points.

Do you think I have any chance in August 2018 if the same trend continues?? please see my signature.

Any comment please.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

sunilgeorgethomas said:


> Hi,
> You said you go a pre-invite, (just to clarify) did the pre-invite get listed in the invitations column in skill select or did u get a mail?


I was wondering why have you not received invitation from NSW yet because same signature as you have got invitation within 20 days.


----------



## gilig (Feb 20, 2017)

AussiDreamer said:


> Do you think candidates having 10 points for experience and having total 70 (65 + 5) will get the invitation from NSW while having 10 in English??
> 
> I have heard that NSW is only inviting 261312 who have 15 points for experience (more experienced people) with 70 points.
> 
> ...


I am not sure how they are picking up candidates for pre-invite but few observations from my end ( I might be wrong)
1) They are preferring 261312 over software engineers and related category
2) I believe they are preferring experienced candidates as I had 15 points for experience and 10 points for english. 

I really cannot comment whether you have a chance in August 2018, lets wait and watch.


----------



## Markuz (Nov 28, 2017)

gilig said:


> AussiDreamer said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think candidates having 10 points for experience and having total 70 (65 + 5) will get the invitation from NSW while having 10 in English??
> ...


That's what the goverment site of NSW says:

"The selection process

The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

1.Occupation
2.Australian Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) points score
3.English language ability
4.Skilled employment

Where candidates have the same ranking on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their points claims were last updated in SkillSelect."

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-nominated-migration-190/selecting-applicants


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

AussiDreamer said:


> sunilgeorgethomas said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Aussidreamer I have sent you a PM. Please reply


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

Guys, I have submitted an EOI for NSW 190 with 80 points under Stream 2 on January 06, 2018 (credentials given below). What are the chances? I have heard people say that even under stream 2, people with 80+ points get invites pretty fast.


ANZSCO Code: 222311 Financial Investment Advisor (Stream 2)
Age: 30 points
PTE-A: 20 points
Education: 15 points
Experience: 10 points
State Sponsorship: 5 points
Total: 80 Points
Vetasses Positive Assessment: December 13, 2017
190 NSW EOI December 18, 2017 with 70 Points
190 NSW EOI January 06, 2018 with 80 Points [Updated - Added 10 language points]
NSW Pre-invite Awaited


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Pre-invite in fact is a twisted word for the invitation to receive nomination from state for a sponsorship. The email that is referred to as pre-invite is an invitation from the state where they can sponsor you in their state provided you agree to work in their state for a certain term in time. Once you accept their proposal and pay them for their evaluation of your credentials, they take a decision basis their impression of what you bring to the table, and whether your skills will be in demand in the state in short/long term, they take the call whether to have DIBP send you the invite or not. If they do find you suitable, DIBP then sends you an invite. Often times referred to as the invite. Be mindful that these are separate bodies, sending separate mails for separate mail boxes, albeit all designed to achieve a common purpose, a comfortable seamless experience for the aspirant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Need help. Reading your post gives me an impression that after applying with pre-invite and the state fee, before receiving the nomination/invitation by state, the state will take a decision if my skills are important for them in the long run/ what I'm bringing to the table?? I don't quite understand and/or agree with it because, this decision has already been taken by the state before sending me the pre invite, basis my occupation code and point makeup. I believe this stage is only to check if the points that I claimed in my eoi are correct and valid. That's it. There is no decision to be made if they want me or not? It's just a point check?? And after their initial checking, if everything is right, they nominate you and now we apply to dibp who do a further thorough checking of our file regarding points and claims made, i.e. if everything is true and fair.

Guys please correct me..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

xchaman said:


> Need help. Reading your post gives me an impression that after applying with pre-invite and the state fee, before receiving the nomination/invitation by state, the state will take a decision if my skills are important for them in the long run/ what I'm bringing to the table?? I don't quite understand and/or agree with it because, this decision has already been taken by the state before sending me the pre invite, basis my occupation code and point makeup. I believe this stage is only to check if the points that I claimed in my eoi are correct and valid. That's it. There is no decision to be made if they want me or not? It's just a point check?? And after their initial checking, if everything is right, they nominate you and now we apply to dibp who do a further thorough checking of our file regarding points and claims made, i.e. if everything is true and fair.
> 
> Guys please correct me..


I partially agree with you

At the EOI stage they only have a skeletal information about your actual skills

When you apply to them directly, you also submit your detailed CV to them as apart of the documentation required by them

At that stage they have a much more clear idea about what skills you are actually bringing to the table and if they are required in the state or not in addition to verifying that all your claims are true

It would be very interesting to know what percentage of all pre invite issued are converted to invites, but I don’t think that data is released by the states

My personal wild guess would be 70 to 30

Cheers


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

xchaman said:


> Need help. Reading your post gives me an impression that after applying with pre-invite and the state fee, before receiving the nomination/invitation by state, the state will take a decision if my skills are important for them in the long run/ what I'm bringing to the table?? I don't quite understand and/or agree with it because, this decision has already been taken by the state before sending me the pre invite, basis my occupation code and point makeup. I believe this stage is only to check if the points that I claimed in my eoi are correct and valid. That's it. There is no decision to be made if they want me or not? It's just a point check?? And after their initial checking, if everything is right, they nominate you and now we apply to dibp who do a further thorough checking of our file regarding points and claims made, i.e. if everything is true and fair.
> 
> 
> 
> Guys please correct me..




I state what i believe seems the most apt reason, why some receive the invitation for nomination to state sponsorship and apply, yet have to wait long for the Dibp to invite them. Whereas some on the 89th day after application, receive rejects sometimes. You will see plenty cases as such in this forum. Nothing is set in stone - skill evaluations may well be percept to demand planning, which are (in lack of a better term) extrapolations. And then there is the CV factor. IMO state sponsorships are not as much the assembly line as 189s, it is cryptic. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

mrigank_bhushan said:


> I state what i believe seems the most apt reason, why some receive the invitation for nomination to state sponsorship and apply, yet have to wait long for the Dibp to invite them. Whereas some on the 89th day after application, receive rejects sometimes. You will see plenty cases as such in this forum. Nothing is set in stone - skill evaluations may well be percept to demand planning, which are (in lack of a better term) extrapolations. And then there is the CV factor. IMO state sponsorships are not as much the assembly line as 189s, it is cryptic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hmmm, ok That sounds bad. I already got my medicals and police verifications done! Hmmm..


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

mrigank_bhushan said:


> I state what i believe seems the most apt reason, why some receive the invitation for nomination to state sponsorship and apply, yet have to wait long for the Dibp to invite them. Whereas some on the 89th day after application, receive rejects sometimes. You will see plenty cases as such in this forum. Nothing is set in stone - skill evaluations may well be percept to demand planning, which are (in lack of a better term) extrapolations. And then there is the CV factor. IMO state sponsorships are not as much the assembly line as 189s, it is cryptic.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Why do they get rejected? What reason department gives them?


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

1337 said:


> Guys, I have submitted an EOI for NSW 190 with 80 points under Stream 2 on January 06, 2018 (credentials given below). What are the chances? I have heard people say that even under stream 2, people with 80+ points get invites pretty fast.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 222311 Financial Investment Advisor (Stream 2)
> ...


Hi, I am also in stream 2 and I have just submitted my EOI this week! I am going get more points in English of course but have submitted it cause just enough points anyway. I guess due to occupation I am not strong so don't have much hope really. Let's see how it goes 

ANZSCO Code: 311213
Age: 30
English: 0
Education: 20+5+5
Experience: 0 
Total 60+5
EOI submission 08-Jan-2018


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Why do they get rejected? What reason department gives them?



I had seen one in this forum a few days back, that was from VIC however, said something regular, “We have evaluated your blah blah..At this moment we find your skill not suitable blah blah” something like that.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

Hi, 

Just to clarify, i think the maximum points to be claimed for education can not be more than 20. Please verify. Further, adding english skills will surely put you in the lead.

Cheers


----------



## kumarmba (Sep 23, 2016)

*Nsw ita*

Hi all,

Good news. Received ITA today from NSW. Preinvite submitted on Dec 8. Jobcode - 261312, with superior english. Best of luck to everyone.

Thanks
Senthil kumar


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kumarmba said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Good news. Received ITA today from NSW. Preinvite submitted on Dec 8. Jobcode - 261312, with superior english. Best of luck to everyone.
> 
> ...


Congratulations 

Total points ?

Cheers


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

kumarmba said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Good news. Received ITA today from NSW. Preinvite submitted on Dec 8. Jobcode - 261312, with superior english. Best of luck to everyone.
> 
> ...


Many Congratulations!


----------



## kumarmba (Sep 23, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Congratulations
> 
> Total points ?
> 
> Cheers


Total points - 65+5. Exp - 0


----------



## Swaraj (Jul 25, 2017)

I got the NSW 190 approval yesterday guys. Was checked it late yesterday. 


ANZSCO Code: 261311 - Analyst Programmer
PTE-A: L 75, R 66, W 67, S 65 : Result published on 21/11/2017
ACS result arrived: 15th June 2017 (positive)
EOI Lodged (189): 22nd Nov 2017 (70 points)
EOI Lodged (190) for (NSW/VIC): 22nd Nov 2017 (70 +5 =75 points)
(189) Invitation Received: Not Yet
(190 NSW) Pre- Invitation Received: Yes (2nd Dec 2017)
(190 NSW) Pre Invitation Submitted : Yes (11th Dec 2017)
(190 NSW) Appproval: Yes (10Jan 2018)
PCC: Not Yet
MED: Not Yet
VISA Lodged: Not Yet 
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Swaraj said:


> I got the NSW 190 approval yesterday guys. Was checked it late yesterday.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> ...


Many Congratulations


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

Congratulations everyone for receiving their ITAs!

Cheers! 🥂🥂🥂


ANZSCO - 261312
PTE - 20
Edu - 15
Age - 30
Exp - N/A
NSW Eoi DOE - 26 October 2017 65+5 points
NSW Pre invite - 3 November 2017
NSW applied - 8 November 2017
NSW approval/Invite - 🤞
Visa Lodge - 🤞
Grant - 🤞


----------



## hshssuresh (Nov 10, 2017)

Many Congratulations Mate 



Swaraj said:


> I got the NSW 190 approval yesterday guys. Was checked it late yesterday.
> 
> 
> ANZSCO Code: 261311 - Analyst Programmer
> ...


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

Congratulations those who got invite..any one from 261313 got invite yesterday...


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

When is preinvite round pls


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Moncouer said:


> When is preinvite round pls


There are no preinvite rounds
States sponsor on daily basis

Cheers


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Anybody got pre invite from NSW.. I saw the trend of sending it on Fridays


----------



## parthibanrey (Oct 11, 2016)

addy101 said:


> Anybody got pre invite from NSW.. I saw the trend of sending it on Fridays


i was also hoping for a pre-invite round today. bt it looks no round today.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

I can't believe how NSW has been unfair with onshore Registered Nurse. I just saw on immi-tracker that one UK graduated girl on 60 points Registered Nurse ( note: 20 points from PTE) applied on November 2017 and received Pre- Invite from NSW within 35 days. I have applied on August 2017 on 60 points and I haven't received yet. I am having 10 points from English but how can they chose her, though I am having older DOE. 

It's so ridiculous and unfair to onshore and older DOE applicants as they are favouring superior english.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> I can't believe how NSW has been unfair with onshore Registered Nurse. I just saw on immi-tracker that one UK graduated girl on 60 points Registered Nurse ( note: 20 points from PTE) applied on November 2017 and received Pre- Invite from NSW within 35 days. I have applied on August 2017 on 60 points and I haven't received yet. I am having 10 points from English but how can they chose her, though I am having older DOE.
> 
> It's so ridiculous and unfair to onshore and older DOE applicants as they are favouring superior english.
> 
> ...


Hi, nsw isn't being unfair, according to their website, they select similar ranking candidates on the basis of English points, then number of years of experience and then the date of EOI. So in the case you saw, nsw offered her the invite instead of you because as you both have 60 points, the next criteria is English where she has 20 and you 10. Hence she got the invite. I suggest u appear for PTE again and get 20 points, it's just that easy for you to get your pr, u r very very close.


----------



## reubensmummy (Jan 19, 2017)

Anxiously waiting for invite. Applied to new on 22nd Oct received pre-invite 4th Nov, applied 6th Nov. No information since.
How often do they send invites?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

xchaman said:


> Hi, nsw isn't being unfair, according to their website, they select similar ranking candidates on the basis of English points, then number of years of experience and then the date of EOI. So in the case you saw, nsw offered her the invite instead of you because as you both have 60 points, the next criteria is English where she has 20 and you 10. Hence she got the invite. I suggest u appear for PTE again and get 20 points, it's just that easy for you to get your pr, u r very very close.




However, my EOI's DOE is older than hers and I think DOE should matter while there is a clash between same points. 

I have rarely seen NSW sending pre-invite to Registered Nurse on 60 points and they ignored the one who is having older DOE. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> However, my EOI's DOE is older than hers and I think DOE should matter while there is a clash between same points.
> 
> I have rarely seen NSW sending pre-invite to Registered Nurse on 60 points and they ignored the one who is having older DOE.
> 
> ...


You can rant and rave all you want but the explicit idea behind creating the 190 visa was that to give the state a free hand to invite anyone they want without any restrictions of experience or points ( subject to minimum ofcourse) or education or country or application seniority 

if the states were expected to follow seniority then it could have been done through 189 itself and there was no need to create a separate class of 190 visas

You have to grin and bear it

Cheers


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

reubensmummy said:


> Anxiously waiting for invite. Applied to new on 22nd Oct received pre-invite 4th Nov, applied 6th Nov. No information since.
> How often do they send invites?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Sailing in the same boat ☹


ANZSCO - 261312
PTE - 20
Edu - 15
Age - 30
Exp - N/A
NSW Eoi DOE - 26 October 2017 65+5 points
NSW Pre invite - 3 November 2017
NSW applied - 8 November 2017
NSW approval/Invite - 🤞
Visa Lodge - 🤞
Grant - 🤞


----------



## reubensmummy (Jan 19, 2017)

Waiting every day hoping for invite. Should be soon

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi mate,

I need your help as i lost 5 points due to age. during my EA assessment i was 32 years and my entire points were 60. upon outcome i was 33 so during lunching my EOI for 55 points so i applied for NSW(5 SS points). 
My category is telecommunications Engineer (263311). So can you guide me the chances i got for pre-invitation from NSW.


ANZSCO 263311
IELTS - 0 (L:7,R:6,W:6,S:7.5)
Edu - 15
Age - 33
Exp - + 8 years
EA outcome: 4-Sep-2017
EOI: 7-Sep-2017
NSW Pre invite :fingerscrossed:
NSW applied :fingerscrossed: 
NSW approval/Invite :fingerscrossed:
Visa Lodge :fingerscrossed:
Grant :fingerscrossed:


----------



## amit7 (Jan 12, 2018)

Hi I am new t o this forum. I am worried, if software engineers are going to be invite by NSW or not. As by seeing the current trend, it seems, developer programmer are in much demand than software engineer. My details are:

ANZSCO Code: Software Engineer
PTE-A: L 75, R 66, W 67, S 65 
ACS result arrived: 12th October 2017 (positive)
EOI Lodged (189): 22nd Nov 2017 (70 points)
(189) Invitation Received: Not Yet
(190 NSW) Pre- Invitation Received: Yes (4th Dec 2017)
(190 NSW) Pre Invitation Submitted : Yes (18th Dec 2017)
(190 NSW) Appproval: Not received yet


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

AsifRehman said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Try PTE-A as you stand a chance to gain 10 points (looking at your IELTS score you will achieve pte-a 65 each with less than a month preparation) and then after getting 65 each you will have more chances of an invite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You can rant and rave all you want but the explicit idea behind creating the 190 visa was that to give the state a free hand to invite anyone they want without any restrictions of experience or points ( subject to minimum ofcourse) or education or country or application seniority
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If seniority, Onshore application, Australian education and working inside Australia doesn't even matter while comparing with just 20 points PTE, then all I can say GO TO HELL. Person, who is already living inside Australia from 4 years, already coped of OZ life style and paying everything( Tax, Bills) as like Australian citizens, and at the end , kicks out from the silly comparison. You don't understand what I am feeling mate . you must have got your PR from overseas so you don't understand. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> If seniority, Onshore application, Australian education and working inside Australia doesn't even matter while comparing with just 20 points PTE, then all I can say GO TO HELL. Person, who is already living inside Australia from 4 years, already coped of OZ life style and paying everything( Tax, Bills) as like Australian citizens, and at the end , kicks out from the silly comparison. You don't understand what I am feeling mate . you must have got your PR from overseas so you don't understand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope 

I was in Australia when I got my PR

I understand your pain, but you have to live with it 

The more agitated you will be longer will be the pain
It’s not an ideal world we live in

Cheers


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Nope
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You're right bro. We have to live with it. And being an immigrants, what else we can do. Let's hope to have smooth round onwards. Hope for the best!!

Cheers✌✌


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> If seniority, Onshore application, Australian education and working inside Australia doesn't even matter while comparing with just 20 points PTE, then all I can say GO TO HELL. Person, who is already living inside Australia from 4 years, already coped of OZ life style and paying everything( Tax, Bills) as like Australian citizens, and at the end , kicks out from the silly comparison. You don't understand what I am feeling mate . you must have got your PR from overseas so you don't understand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




But what surprises me is that, you have worked in Australia, studied in Australia and yet you have been able to muster only 60 points? Can you please share your points breakup?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

mrigank_bhushan said:


> But what surprises me is that, you have worked in Australia, studied in Australia and yet you have been able to muster only 60 points? Can you please share your points breakup?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I am in Australia since 4 years. It took 3 yrs to complete my bachelors and couple of months to crack the job and Registration. I am having around 8 months work experience at the moment, for which I cannot claim the extra points.

My points break down;

Age: 30
Study: 20
PTE: 10

Total 60 on Registered Nurse

After 4 of months, I will claim extra 5 points for 1 yrs Australia experience, which will make me 65 points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> I am in Australia since 4 years. It took 3 yrs to complete my bachelors and couple of months to crack the job and Registration. I am having around 8 months work experience at the moment, for which I cannot claim the extra points.
> 
> My points break down;
> 
> ...




Mate, you are having it quite easy in a lot of aspects with your points, take advantage of your position. And since you have a long way to go in life, just a friendly unsolicited advice, never say GO TO HELL! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Mate, you are having it quite easy in a lot of aspects with your points, take advantage of your position. And since you have a long way to go in life, just a friendly unsolicited advice, never say GO TO HELL!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hehe thanks for the advice bro. But that's the only way to throw out the frustration out from body. 

Just being unchosen for not having PTE A is the frustrating thing mate. NSW should have taken some other factors in consideration like; no. of yrs already lived in, education gained in state and work. But just PTE A is not fair enough for same points clash. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amit7 (Jan 12, 2018)

Did anyone from Software Engineer receive invitation today???


----------



## Ali1993 (Jan 4, 2018)

Hi everyone!

I would like some advise for NSW SS. My points breakdown is:

1. Age 25 points
2. Telecommunications Engineer (EA Assessed) 15 points
3. PTE (Second attempt 79+ in all sections) 20 points

Total: 60 points
Should I go for the NSW SS?
My occupation is in the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List.

Regards


----------



## dengxiaop (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi experts in the forum

Since I am unlikely to get 189 invite this financial year (according to iscah estimates), it would be much appreciated if someone can give me a rough estimates on the likelihood of getting a 190 NSW invite. Cheers

233211 Civil Engineer (65+5 points)

EA Submitted: 20/12/2017
EA Positive: 10/01/2018
EOI DOE: 11/01/2018
PTE Second Attempt: L90/W86/S90/R89 (20 points)
Education: Bachelor + Oz study (20 points)
Age: 25 points
Experience: 0

NSW ITA: Waiting
NSW Nomination Grant: Waiting
189 Invite: Waiting


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> If seniority, Onshore application, Australian education and working inside Australia doesn't even matter while comparing with just 20 points PTE, then all I can say GO TO HELL. Person, who is already living inside Australia from 4 years, already coped of OZ life style and paying everything( Tax, Bills) as like Australian citizens, and at the end , kicks out from the silly comparison. You don't understand what I am feeling mate . you must have got your PR from overseas so you don't understand.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi, I've sent you a private message. Please have a look. Cheers.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

dengxiaop said:


> Hi experts in the forum
> 
> Since I am unlikely to get 189 invite this financial year (according to iscah estimates), it would be much appreciated if someone can give me a rough estimates on the likelihood of getting a 190 NSW invite. Cheers
> 
> ...


Hi.

I got pre invite from nsw with the same points as yours. What I see a problem in your case is 0 points for experience. But you have higher points in English plus Australian education. Just wait for few weeks and see.


----------



## rmsundaram4 (Oct 13, 2016)

Guys, have anyone got invite recently from NSW for the code 233512, mechanical engineer .... Seems no invite on this for a long time.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rmsundaram4 said:


> Guys, have anyone got invite recently from NSW for the code 233512, mechanical engineer .... Seems no invite on this for a long time.


There is someone invited by VIC with 65 points. As a matter of fact most of the reported invites are from Vic. Try VIC!


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello seniors,

Need your suggestions regarding my case:

I had submitted my Pre invite application for NSW on 8 November. Now i see that people with my anzsco 261312 and same points who had applied in December have got their ITAs but I havent received it still. So is this something to worry about? Should i do something about this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Piyushtomar said:


> Hello seniors,
> 
> Need your suggestions regarding my case:
> 
> ...


Apparently NSW prefers applicant with higher English scores

What is your English score ?

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Piyushtomar said:


> Hello seniors,
> 
> Need your suggestions regarding my case:
> 
> ...


What do you mean submitted pre invitation? do you mean you submitted EOI for SC190 and selected NSW?


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Apparently NSW prefers applicant with higher English scores
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My scores are :
English 20
Edu 15
Age 30
Exp 0
Anzsco 261312


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> What do you mean submitted pre invitation? do you mean you submitted EOI for SC190 and selected NSW?




It means i got the pre invite from NSW and I paid the fees of $300 and submitted the nomination application. Since then it has been 9 weeks. I submitted my application to NSW on 8 Nov 2017 and people with same points and job codes have got an Approval from NSW but i havent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

Piyushtomar said:


> It means i got the pre invite from NSW and I paid the fees of $300 and submitted the nomination application. Since then it has been 9 weeks. I submitted my application to NSW on 8 Nov 2017 and people with same points and job codes have got an Approval from NSW but i havent.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When did you submit the application for nomination? I can see you received pre invite on the Nov 8. But I'd like to know, how soon did you apply?


----------



## reubensmummy (Jan 19, 2017)

I think with Christmas shut down has pit a delay on invitations. I am in the same boat. Hope to hear next week

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Piyushtomar said:


> It means i got the pre invite from NSW and I paid the fees of $300 and submitted the nomination application. Since then it has been 9 weeks. I submitted my application to NSW on 8 Nov 2017 and people with same points and job codes have got an Approval from NSW but i havent.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


First of all there is no such a thing as pre-invite. 

Initially, you are invited to apply for state sponsorship. 
Secondly, that's what you did, you file the application for state sponsorship. 
The processing time usually is 6 weeks. However, it can take up to 12. Especially during Christmas/New Year holidays.


----------



## Deependra_Sharma (Jul 28, 2016)

xchaman said:


> When did you submit the application for nomination? I can see you received pre invite on the Nov 8. But I'd like to know, how soon did you apply?


Hi,
Can you let me know if anything progresses. I accepted preinvitation on 19 Dec and waiting for invitation, like you.
Good luck


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Deependra_Sharma said:


> Hi,
> Can you let me know if anything progresses. I accepted preinvitation on 19 Dec and waiting for invitation, like you.
> Good luck


Don't worry. I'm also waiting. I'm sure next month we all will get it.
I submitted and paid 300 on 22nd of December.


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

Sure, I'll post as soon as I receive state nomination. Waiting for it eagerly..


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> First of all there is no such a thing as pre-invite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

xchaman said:


> When did you submit the application for nomination? I can see you received pre invite on the Nov 8. But I'd like to know, how soon did you apply?




I had applied on 8 November 2017. Just after 5 days of receiving the pre invite from state.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rmb8 (Nov 7, 2017)

Hello,
I just want to ask about recieving ITA.
Submitted my NSW nomination last year NoV 17 and submitted NOv 20, until now i hvent received my ITA =( I understood that its holiday seasons.. I just want to ask their grounds for refusal & how do they decide if they will approve your application =), im just worried so much =( its because there are high number of applicants submitted later than me but gotten their approvals already (ITA).. thanku


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

Ali1993 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Mate,
I’m also under 263311 with 60 points. (30+10+10+10)
I think NSW is the better option for us.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

ANZSCO Code: 261312 - developer Programmer
PTE-A: L 75, R 70, W 75, S 70 : Result published on 11/1/2018
ACS result arrived: 19th August 2017 (positive)
Total points with spouse: 70 points (189) and 75 points (190)
EOI Lodged (189): N/A
EOI Lodged (190) for (NSW/VIC): N/A

PCC: Not Yet
MED: Not Yet
VISA Lodged: Not Yet 

Note: I applied both 189 and 190 Last Friday (13/1/2018) but I haven't received EOI. Please give me any suggestions. As I see above your comments you guys got within a day.

Thanks, Venkat.S


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

venkat said:


> ANZSCO Code: 261312 - developer Programmer
> 
> PTE-A: L 75, R 70, W 75, S 70 : Result published on 11/1/2018
> 
> ...




We cannot guess the date for state invitation, it all depends ..
NSW’s last invitation round was on 18th dec.. hopefully today or tomorrow we might have the round for 190.
For 189 the round is only on 17 dec and I would suggest that you have to wait for atleast 3 months looking at the current trend .

All the best


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Hi Bro,

Thanks for the reply. I saw some comments above thread some members got 1 or 2 days or 1-week max they got the invitation.

Did you apply victoria also?

Thanks,
Venkat


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia has been updated with the following:

1. 3rd January 2018 official invitation round results.
2. State nominations for the month of December 2017.


----------



## Neo_R (May 30, 2017)

Hi all
I have a question regarding VETASESS. My wife has a project co-ordinator experience 531112 for 1.5 yrs and a software developer for 3.8 yrs. Since she is a BE ( ECE ) graduate. So we cannot apply 2613 job code. But I want to know whether I can apply for vetassess assessment or will they expect 4 yrs experience as well.

Apologies for posting this randomly but need to know the answer for this, tried hard finding this on my own, but no luck.


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

80 points (190 NSW) DOE 30/12/2017 for General Accountant...No pre invite yet from NSW, are they sending the invites or even they are also holding off?


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

addy101 said:


> 80 points (190 NSW) DOE 30/12/2017 for General Accountant...No pre invite yet from NSW, are they sending the invites or even they are also holding off?




Last invite was on 18th dec ! 
They were on leave till 08 Jan, hope will get it soon !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

venkat said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I saw some comments above thread some members got 1 or 2 days or 1-week max they got the invitation.
> 
> ...




Yes true , the problem is if the 190 round ran on 15 jan you would also have got in 2 days ! Those guys were lucky enough ! 

I didn’t apply for VIC. 
Let’s hope for the best 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vivkamboj (Aug 7, 2017)

hi all

I have lodged an EOI for NSW...Occupation Mechanical engineer 233512

Points 
Age 30
English 20
Qualification 15
Total 65 without state points

Anybody got preinvite with similar points???

Thanks


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

any architectural drafters got invited recently?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bishoyerian said:


> any architectural drafters got invited recently?


17/11/2017 with 70 pointes.


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

BulletAK said:


> Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia has been updated with the following:
> 
> 1. 3rd January 2018 official invitation round results.
> 2. State nominations for the month of December 2017.


Hi All,
Could anyone guide whether the pre-invite timeline for stream 2 occupations is longer than primary list occupations for NSW? My DOE for ANZCO 222311 with 80 points (high language points) is January 8, 2018.

Cheers


----------



## rmb8 (Nov 7, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> any architectural drafters got invited recently?


Hi may i ask the reason why they rejected your application? Thanks


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

rmb8 said:


> Hi may i ask the reason why they rejected your application? Thanks


which one?


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> which one?


I guess ppl ask about what you wrote in your signature.

9-7-017) ACT SS Application Submitted
•(30-8-017) ACT SS Application Rejected
•(15-9-017) TAS SS Application Submitted
•(8-11-017) TAS SS Rejected

What did you mean by writing rejected? Your assessment was rejected or what? Did you resolve it by the way?


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Mad.cat said:


> I guess ppl ask about what you wrote in your signature.
> 
> 9-7-017) ACT SS Application Submitted
> •(30-8-017) ACT SS Application Rejected
> ...


I applied for nomination in both these state and got rejected.
For ACT my occupation was closed, so that was pretty expected.
For TAS they told me I didn't have sufficient fund. They said I needed 40K AUD for me alone!! which I didn't have.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> I applied for nomination in both these state and got rejected.
> For ACT my occupation was closed, so that was pretty expected.
> For TAS they told me I didn't have sufficient fund. They said I needed 40K AUD for me alone!! which I didn't have.


Wow in Tasmania? Even I wouldn't expect that. What in know in NSW they don't require any money to show up so far. If anything like that they want in NSW please I have kind request to forum members to update here.


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Mad.cat said:


> Wow in Tasmania? Even I wouldn't expect that. What in know in NSW they don't require any money to show up so far. If anything like that they want in NSW please I have kind request to forum members to update here.


as I heard, they don't, my points are low though I have 55+5 I'll try to appear for another English exam soon, do you have any idea how often NSW update their list?


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> as I heard, they don't, my points are low though I have 55+5 I'll try to appear for another English exam soon, do you have any idea how often NSW update their list?


List of occupations? No I don't. It is still the same as for now on their website.

Good luck in your exam . It will definitely speed your invitation .


----------



## p_p25 (Oct 13, 2017)

Tasmania wants proof of funds because they want to make sure that you have enough money to support yourself due to lack of job opportunities. Same case with NT. NSW does not have any such requirements because even if you don't get a job in your field for first few months, you can atleast get a job to support yourself.. That's what I think.


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

xchaman said:


> Need help. Reading your post gives me an impression that after applying with pre-invite and the state fee, before receiving the nomination/invitation by state, the state will take a decision if my skills are important for them in the long run/ what I'm bringing to the table?? I don't quite understand and/or agree with it because, this decision has already been taken by the state before sending me the pre invite, basis my occupation code and point makeup. I believe this stage is only to check if the points that I claimed in my eoi are correct and valid. That's it. There is no decision to be made if they want me or not? It's just a point check?? And after their initial checking, if everything is right, they nominate you and now we apply to dibp who do a further thorough checking of our file regarding points and claims made, i.e. if everything is true and fair.
> 
> Guys please correct me..


Guys I checked with nsw 190 division, and they confirmed what I had written previously. If they send you a pre-invite/ application for nomination, then that's it. There is no further decision to be made. You must only prove the points that you had claimed. That's all. They cannot go back and refuse your invitation on the reason of change of heart/circumstances. According to them "the invite is final". If they send you a pre-invite then it's a final decision. Now only point check is made for true and fair claims.

Whatever the other members were suggesting, was mis-information.
Cheers..


----------



## p_p25 (Oct 13, 2017)

xchaman said:


> Guys I checked with nsw 190 division, and they confirmed what I had written previously. If they send you a pre-invite/ application for nomination, then that's it. There is no further decision to be made. You must only prove the points that you had claimed. That's all. They cannot go back and refuse your invitation on the reason of change of heart/circumstances. According to them "the invite is final". If they send you a pre-invite then it's a final decision. Now only point check is made for true and fair claims.
> 
> Whatever the other members were suggesting, was mis-information.
> Cheers..


That's great. I was also worried about nomination approval and also saw some rejection cases but they are all from Victoria cuz of the commitment issue, no rejection from NSW though after preinvite. Still, confirmation from NSW itself is great.


----------



## Darshana (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi all. What was the last known date when NSW sent out their pre-invites? Any idea?


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

xchaman said:


> Guys I checked with nsw 190 division, and they confirmed what I had written previously. If they send you a pre-invite/ application for nomination, then that's it. There is no further decision to be made. You must only prove the points that you had claimed. That's all. They cannot go back and refuse your invitation on the reason of change of heart/circumstances. According to them "the invite is final". If they send you a pre-invite then it's a final decision. Now only point check is made for true and fair claims.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That is absolutely fantastic news for all us folks who are still waiting for the approval from state. Good work mate! 🥂

Best of luck to everyone waiting so eagerly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dublinse (Nov 5, 2017)

Does anyone know if NSW give you a definitive answer on your 190 EOI if you call them up?

I applied in Nov so wanted to know if I'm still in the system to be considered or if I'm not.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

dublinse said:


> Does anyone know if NSW give you a definitive answer on your 190 EOI if you call them up?
> 
> I applied in Nov so wanted to know if I'm still in the system to be considered or if I'm not.


On the website it is written don't call us before 12 weeks.


----------



## bishoyerian (Jan 28, 2016)

Mad.cat said:


> On the website it is written don't call us before 12 weeks.


can I call them regarding the Pre-Invite? it's been 19 weeks


----------



## p_p25 (Oct 13, 2017)

12 weeks are applicable to those who have received the invitation to apply for sponsorship of NSW already. You can not call them up to ask about whether you will receive the pre invite or not.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

bishoyerian said:


> can I call them regarding the Pre-Invite? it's been 19 weeks


If 19 weeks then call and make sure to say first words that it is 19 weeks because they may be rude and not interested to talk over phone.


----------



## Mohd_Irfan (Jan 10, 2018)

Darshana said:


> Hi all. What was the last known date when NSW sent out their pre-invites? Any idea?


From what I have observed, pre-invites were last sent out on 18th of Dec 2017. Since then there are no invitations sent out by NSW.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

priyankparikh25 said:


> 12 weeks are applicable to those who have received the invitation to apply for sponsorship of NSW already. You can not call them up to ask about whether you will receive the pre invite or not.


I think he can still call after that much time waiting.


----------



## p_p25 (Oct 13, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> priyankparikh25 said:
> 
> 
> > 12 weeks are applicable to those who have received the invitation to apply for sponsorship of NSW already. You can not call them up to ask about whether you will receive the pre invite or not.
> ...


Yeah, he can call them and he should but NSW has not made a commitment to him for a definite answer just yet. For Vic and other states, it's a whole different story..


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi guys,

For the Victoria SS, do we need to apply or contact directly to State after submitting 190 EOI through Skillselect??
I am totally unaware about the VIC State Sponsorship process. Please advise me guys.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vivkamboj (Aug 7, 2017)

Any mechanical engineer waiting for invite from NSW??


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

vivkamboj said:


> Any mechanical engineer waiting for invite from NSW??


Yes.


----------



## vivkamboj (Aug 7, 2017)

kerberos said:


> Yes.


Can you plz share your points breakdown and DOE of EOI.



Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## p_p25 (Oct 13, 2017)

Hey guys..received a nomination approval from NSW and ITA today. 

EOI 190 30/11/2017
Anzsco 221111
Points 75+5
Age 30
Edu 15
Exp 10
English 20
NSW invite : 18/12/2017
NSW approval and ITA : 16/11/2018


----------



## kerberos (Jan 11, 2018)

vivkamboj said:


> Can you plz share your points breakdown and DOE of EOI.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Sure, here you go:

Age - 30
English - 20
Education - 15
Partner - 5

EOI lodged: 9/11/2017
DOE: 22/12/2017


----------



## vivkamboj (Aug 7, 2017)

kerberos said:


> Sure, here you go:
> 
> Age - 30
> English - 20
> ...


Thanks mate...you have a good chance with 189 also....I dont think so they will invite me on 65 points.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

priyankparikh25 said:


> Hey guys..received a nomination approval from NSW and ITA today.
> 
> EOI 190 30/11/2017
> Anzsco 221111
> ...


Great! Good news!


----------



## reubensmummy (Jan 19, 2017)

Frustrated still waiting for approval from NSW. Received nomination on 3rd Nov, replied 6th Nov.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> For the Victoria SS, do we need to apply or contact directly to State after submitting 190 EOI through Skillselect??
> I am totally unaware about the VIC State Sponsorship process. Please advise me guys.
> ...


Going through the state department websites for both cases following is the process
1. Submit an EOI choosing the state and your application is put in a pool with all the others.
2. Wait for an email from the particular state on being selected by them through your EOI from the pool.
3a. If it is from Vic, you need to create an account on their website and apply for nomination and submit the proofs. No charges
3b. If it is from NSW, they will send you a link in the email which will allow you to create an account, submit the proofs and pay 3000 AUD fees
4. Either of the above states take upto 12 weeks for processing (as found on forum and other places on the internet)
5. Once that is completed your EOI is frozen for 60 days with an "Apply Visa" button activated in the main screen.
6. Complete the rest of the process.

The additional difference for victoria is if you are a PHD, on 457 visa or holder of a job offer from a company based out of victoria, you need not wait for them to be selected from the pool. you can directly proceed to step 3a after the step1. Confirmed by calling them as there were changes in the website recently.


----------



## p_p25 (Oct 13, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> For the Victoria SS, do we need to apply or contact directly to State after submitting 190 EOI through Skillselect??
> I am totally unaware about the VIC State Sponsorship process. Please advise me guys.
> ...


Hi !! You need to apply through Skillselect only if you don't have a job offer. If you get an invitation to apply for sponsorship from Vic then they may ask you to prove your commitment to Vic (not neceesarily in all cases, some have gotten approval straightaway). If you have a job offer, then you can directly apply through Vic Site. After accepting a pre invite, Vic will assess your application and take final decision on your outcome. Nomination from Vic will trigger an automatic ITA from Dibp.

This is what I know of Vic sponsorship but experts can guide you further or correct me if my info is inaccurate.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Going through the state department websites for both cases following is the process
> 1. Submit an EOI choosing the state and your application is put in a pool with all the others.
> 2. Wait for an email from the particular state on being selected by them through your EOI from the pool.
> 3a. If it is from Vic, you need to create an account on their website and apply for nomination and submit the proofs. No charges
> ...




Thanks for the info mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

priyankparikh25 said:


> Hey guys..received a nomination approval from NSW and ITA today.


Wooah! That's great news!!! I applied on 18th Dec as well, same day I recd pre invite. Waiting for my approval! Congratulations buddy, don't think there's anybody else who's recd approval till now, just you. Congratulations. Did you claim any points for overseas experience?

I'm glad someone from 18/Dec has got approval, guess our files must be very close too, to get the approval. 
Cheers!!


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

Just checked, someone from immitracker also got the approval today, she had got the pre invite on Dec 01,2017.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

priyankparikh25 said:


> Hi !! You need to apply through Skillselect only if you don't have a job offer. If you get an invitation to apply for sponsorship from Vic then they may ask you to prove your commitment to Vic (not neceesarily in all cases, some have gotten approval straightaway). If you have a job offer, then you can directly apply through Vic Site. After accepting a pre invite, Vic will assess your application and take final decision on your outcome. Nomination from Vic will trigger an automatic ITA from Dibp.
> 
> 
> 
> This is what I know of Vic sponsorship but experts can guide you further or correct me if my info is inaccurate.




I don't hold any job offer at moment. But currently I am working at NSW and having 6,7 months onshore experience. NSW has been helpless for 60 pointers so I had submitted 190 EOI for VIC as well. I know chances to get selected from VIC is less as well though just wanna try luck.

So, I don't have any job offer from VIC and I am not living there as well, is it alright to not to contact state directly ??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

Guess, can these forums also help people look for gainful employment?


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Many Congratulations!



priyankparikh25 said:


> Hey guys..received a nomination approval from NSW and ITA today.
> 
> EOI 190 30/11/2017
> Anzsco 221111
> ...


----------



## p_p25 (Oct 13, 2017)

xchaman said:


> priyankparikh25 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey guys..received a nomination approval from NSW and ITA today.
> ...


Hi !! Thanks a lot. I did claim points for overseas experience...I think you will get your approval very soon. Anyways you did calm me a lot today after posting your conversation with Nsw division and just after a couple of hours I got my approval..All the best with your grant !!!


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Pls wat about preinvite.anybody


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Going through the state department websites for both cases following is the process
> 1. Submit an EOI choosing the state and your application is put in a pool with all the others.
> 2. Wait for an email from the particular state on being selected by them through your EOI from the pool.
> 3a. If it is from Vic, you need to create an account on their website and apply for nomination and submit the proofs. No charges
> ...


Are you sure that a non ICT applicant cannot apply directly to VIC unless he has a job offer or is a PHD ?

As far as I can see, these restrictions only apply if you are a ICT applicant

Cheers


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Earlier there were clear instructions for both ICT an non ICT occupations. But now the site is updated and was more confusing due to missing details in explanation. So I had called in general and not particularly for ICT. I can I another check tomorrow if it is useful.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Earlier there were clear instructions for both ICT an non ICT occupations. But now the site is updated and was more confusing due to missing details in explanation. So I had called in general and not particularly for ICT. I can I another check tomorrow if it is useful.


It would be helpful to many members but particularly to Ram as he is a non ICT applicant 

Cheers


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Done mate.should get n update by noon Sydney time


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> 3b. If it is from NSW, they will send you a link in the email which will allow you to create an account, submit the proofs and pay 3000 AUD fees.


Hi ravi, I guess its 300$ :tongue:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

1337 said:


> Hi All,
> Could anyone guide whether the pre-invite timeline for stream 2 occupations is longer than primary list occupations for NSW? My DOE for ANZCO 222311 with 80 points (high language points) is January 8, 2018.
> 
> Cheers


There is no such definitive timeline, you can see the estimations... but, there is no guarantee that you will get a state invitation to apply for sponsorship. 

If you do however happen to get an invitation and apply for SS, then usually one get ITA within 6 weeks.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

raja1028 said:


> ravi.nidadavolu said:
> 
> 
> > 3b. If it is from NSW, they will send you a link in the email which will allow you to create an account, submit the proofs and pay 3000 AUD fees.
> ...


Hehe sorry mate typo


----------



## rmb8 (Nov 7, 2017)

xchaman said:


> Guys I checked with nsw 190 division, and they confirmed what I had written previously. If they send you a pre-invite/ application for nomination, then that's it. There is no further decision to be made. You must only prove the points that you had claimed. That's all. They cannot go back and refuse your invitation on the reason of change of heart/circumstances. According to them "the invite is final". If they send you a pre-invite then it's a final decision. Now only point check is made for true and fair claims.
> 
> Whatever the other members were suggesting, was mis-information.
> Cheers..



Thank you for this.. Its really helpful😊 May I ask if you have knowledge on receiving early ITA or State nomination if you have lesser dependents?is that true? Because on my case I’ve submitted nov 20 and I have 4 dependents😩....till now I haven recived my ITA

Is NSW has a particular days like every monday for 190 they give ITA? Thanks


----------



## rmb8 (Nov 7, 2017)

xchaman said:


> Guys I checked with nsw 190 division, and they confirmed what I had written previously. If they send you a pre-invite/ application for nomination, then that's it. There is no further decision to be made. You must only prove the points that you had claimed. That's all. They cannot go back and refuse your invitation on the reason of change of heart/circumstances. According to them "the invite is final". If they send you a pre-invite then it's a final decision. Now only point check is made for true and fair claims.
> 
> 
> 
> Really helpful &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> 1337 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Thanks for your input, Andrey.

It appears people who have filed EOI prior to Dec 18, 2017 are starting to receive pre-invities now. Two of my friends had to wait for 3-4 months for pre-invitie for a similar occupation with points range of 65-70. However, this was last year. I'm hoping my case should be slightly faster due to high points. Wondering if they have pro-rata or quotas for non-list stream 2 occupations in NSW.

I'm waiting for this month before I lodge an EOI for SA as well.


----------



## Bhanu3732 (Dec 28, 2017)

mirand said:


> Is it possible that I can be invited for 190 without experience points.(my total point for 190 is 80 and 20 for my English)
> I’m accountant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, I received pre invite on 18/12.Only had to 10 days to get an invite

Applied on 20/12 and then yesterday I got the invite. I am accountant aswell


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It would be helpful to many members but particularly to Ram as he is a non ICT applicant
> 
> Cheers


Had called them on the number +61 396519756, but no one answered and was directed to an automated message "The person you are looking for is unavailable and blah blah"

Will keep trying during the course of the day and update back here.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mirand said:


> Is it possible that I can be invited for 190 without experience points.(my total point for 190 is 80 and 20 for my English)
> I’m accountant
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Technically the states can invite any one they want as long as they have a minimum of 55 points

The points can be accrued from any section and so if you don’t have any experience points, it doesn’t matter at all

Cheers


----------



## Mohd_Irfan (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi guyz,

I got my NSW state nomination approved today.


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

Congratulations mate..I am also on same boat.. waiting for approval...could you please share your english score


----------



## Mohd_Irfan (Jan 10, 2018)

Struggle12 said:


> Congratulations mate..I am also on same .. waiting for approval...could you please share your english score


Hi, 

Points 70+5
English: 20
Age: 30
Education: 15+5(Aus study)
:bounce:


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Had called them on the number +61 396519756, but no one answered and was directed to an automated message "The person you are looking for is unavailable and blah blah"
> 
> Will keep trying during the course of the day and update back here.


Hey everyone,

I have an update from the VIC department as per my phone conversation.

For ICT occupations if you have a job offer, a PHD or a 457 you can submit a request on their website for a nomination directly. Else you need to wait for a formal invite from them before applying for a nomination.

For non ICT, you can still submit the request directly on their site, provided you meet the eligibility criteria as listed under the vic occupations list, which are given on their site.

Hope this clarifies for everyone.

@newbienz. This is the latest from them when I called the number given above.


----------



## bpravee (Jan 10, 2017)

Struggle12 said:


> Congratulations mate..I am also on same boat.. waiting for approval...could you please share your english score


Congrats mate. Is that the preinvite or the next stage of invite itself?

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mohd_Irfan (Jan 10, 2018)

bpravee said:


> Congrats mate. Is that the preinvite or the next stage of invite itself?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


I received my pre-invite on 18th of Dec 2017, applied for the nomination on 22nd of the same month. This is the final nomination from NSW and ITA from skillselect, I can proceed to apply for subclass 190 visa now. 

Occupation code: 261313


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

Hi Guys

Just got my ACS assessment today and put in my EOI for NSW. I applied for Developer Programmer 261312. 

Point breakdown is -
Age - 30
Degree - 15
English - 20
Exp - 0
Total - 65 + 5

Anyone else been accepted for Developer Programmer recently??


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Mohd_Irfan said:


> Hi guyz,
> 
> I got my NSW state nomination approved today.


When did you pay 300? I mean how long did it take for you to get approval?


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

Anyone here from NSW stream 2 who got an invite post oct'17.... ? 



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Desihum said:


> Anyone here from NSW stream 2 who got an invite post oct'17.... ?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Maybe immitracker has that information 
Not sure if you can stream 2 invites separately 

Cheers


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi mates,

I changed address of my CNIC should I require to update EOI or not. Please advice.

Thanks


----------



## Mohd_Irfan (Jan 10, 2018)

Mad.cat said:


> When did you pay 300? I mean how long did it take for you to get approval?


On 22nd of Dec 2017.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Mohd_Irfan said:


> On 22nd of Dec 2017.


Ooo the same day as me. Congratulations. I haven't got yet.


----------



## Mohd_Irfan (Jan 10, 2018)

Mad.cat said:


> Ooo the same day as me. Congratulations. I haven't got yet.


Yes, I can see that from your signature. I hope you will get it by the end of this week.


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Many Congratulations Mohd Irfan.

Hang in there mad.cat. Our time is coming soon!



Mohd_Irfan said:


> Yes, I can see that from your signature. I hope you will get it by the end of this week.


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

Guys I know there is no pattern to state nominations, but only from observation, it looks as if pre invites are usually send in a pattern like alternate Friday etc, mostly all together.
But, my question is, is there any such observation for approval of nominations too? Cause as it is visible, people are getting approvals randomly, on different dates, and that too multiple times in a week!
So I guess it's completely random, the approval of state nomination?


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

I think pre-invites are sent in batches to several candidates. Mine came on a Monday so it's not necessarily on Fridays for NSW.

I think the applications are given to relevant subject matter experts who then carry out the assessment and final decision. That means one person will be looking at all the Accountant applications etc. Some get done faster than others and hence the sporadic approvals even for candidates who received the pre-invites on the same dates. 

This is just my opinion of course. 



xchaman said:


> Guys I know there is no pattern to state nominations, but only from observation, it looks as if pre invites are usually send in a pattern like alternate Friday etc, mostly all together.
> But, my question is, is there any such observation for approval of nominations too? Cause as it is visible, people are getting approvals randomly, on different dates, and that too multiple times in a week!
> So I guess it's completely random, the approval of state nomination?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello Friends,

I applied last Friday 189 (70 points) and 190 (75 points), hardly how many days have to wait for 189 and 190 please give me suggestions. I look forward to hearing from you guys.

Thanks,
Venkat


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

venkat said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I applied last Friday 189 (70 points) and 190 (75 points), hardly how many days have to wait for 189 and 190 please give me suggestions. I look forward to hearing from you guys.
> 
> ...




190 for which state ?

189 approx 3 to 4 months or even more. Current trend is very bad for 70s.

For 190, if VIC then you might get it in their next round ... NSW there is no news for last one month, the last invite was on 18th Dec. If a round for NSW and if you are a 20 pointer in English then you will be invited .

On the whole the situation is bad, I am also on the same *♀ boat

Regards
Venkat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks, mate. I also applied *Victoria *and *NSW*, but I took IELTS 7.5.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

I am developer programmer, I have one more doubt when it will happen Victoria rounds (Melbourne) means which date?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

_-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

261312 - Developer Programmer

ACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 25-NOV-2017
PTE: 10-01-2018

EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018
EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
Spouse points: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)

189: 70 pts 
190: 75 pts _


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

venkat said:


> I am developer programmer, I have one more doubt when it will happen Victoria rounds (Melbourne) means which date?


For state sponsorship, there are no fixed rounds or dates.

The states invite in batches as and when they think fit

Cheers


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Thanks, mate. I am waiting...


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi All,

I want to know exact order of NSW prioritizing criteria.
Of course I know they preferred 261312 over 1313.
But when it comes to 261313, 75 pts (with SS) Do they consider as,
1.English
2.Experience 

or

1.Experience
2.English ??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

newbienz said:


> For state sponsorship, there are no fixed rounds or dates.
> 
> The states invite in batches as and when they think fit
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newbienz
I got nsw pre invite on 17 nov
Paid fees and submitted docs on 22nd

Still waiting for ita! 

Whereas people who got pre invite on in dec have got ita in jan in same category of accountants. 

Any specific thing that u would like to say? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Markuz (Nov 28, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I want to know exact order of NSW prioritizing criteria.
> Of course I know they preferred 261312 over 1313.
> ...


https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-nominated-migration-190/selecting-applicants


----------



## sankav (Jun 29, 2016)

Oneshift said:


> Hi Newbienz
> I got nsw pre invite on 17 nov
> Paid fees and submitted docs on 22nd
> 
> ...


I also received pre-invite on 01.12.2017 and applied on 02.12.2017...till date haven't received the ITA. While others in the same occupation with same or lessor points (source:Immitracker) who applied on 18.12.2017 have already received ITA. I wonder what could be the reason for this delay.Is it because of dependents..which in my case is 3.I had seen some earlier post regarding this. Pls advice
Below is my points breakdown:
Age:25
Education:15
PTE:20
Exp.:10
Partner:5
Occupation:221111(Accountant General)


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. English
2. Experience



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogi123 (Jan 17, 2018)

Has anyone received Approval from NSW recently? I applied on 25th Nov and still waiting for approval.



System Analyst

ACS Result: positive
PTE: 10
Age; 30
Aus Study: 20+5
Overseas Exp: 5 
Total: 70+5 SS-(NSW)
EOI DOE (189) : 01-oct-2017
EOI DOE Updated (189) : 1-Oct-2017
EOI DOE (190 NSW ) : 1-Oct-2017
NSW Preinvite- 21-11-2017
NSW Pre-invite application- 25-11-2017
NSW Approval: waiting


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

rkrajnov said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Just got my ACS assessment today and put in my EOI for NSW. I applied for Developer Programmer 261312.
> 
> ...


Anyone?? Are 65 pointers with high english still getting accepted for Developer Programmer?


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

Mohd_Irfan said:


> I received my pre-invite on 18th of Dec 2017, applied for the nomination on 22nd of the same month. This is the final nomination from NSW and ITA from skillselect, I can proceed to apply for subclass 190 visa now.
> 
> Occupation code: 261313


Wow thats quick, congrats mateeace:


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

Guys just received my approval from nsw!!! Lodging visa today itself. 
Just one quick question guys, I worked in an accounting firm in India where I was paid salary in cash. So for work documents, I supplied reference letter, salary certificate and tax record. Have you seen anyone else who has got a visa with just these employment documents? I also have work assessment from CPA Australia.?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> 1. English
> 2. Experience
> 
> 
> ...




Ah. If that the case then is there any luck from nsw, for 70+5 261313 pointer with xp 10 and lang 10. ?

Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

xchaman said:


> Guys just received my approval from nsw!!! Lodging visa today itself.
> Just one quick question guys, I worked in an accounting firm in India where I was paid salary in cash. So for work documents, I supplied reference letter, salary certificate and tax record. Have you seen anyone else who has got a visa with just these employment documents? I also have work assessment from CPA Australia.?


As long as you have tax record as salary certificate it is sufficient proof. Tax record will be enough evidence that you worked and paid taxes


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Hey. Has anyone got approval from nsw today 18 Jan?


----------



## bpravee (Jan 10, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> As long as you have tax record as salary certificate it is sufficient proof. Tax record will be enough evidence that you worked and paid taxes


I have almost 12 years experience. How many years pay slips and tax record are they expecting apart from employment record?

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Oneshift said:


> Hi Newbienz
> I got nsw pre invite on 17 nov
> Paid fees and submitted docs on 22nd
> 
> ...


As I said in my earlier post
The states are free to invite anyone they want and at any point level,they want
They need not follow any seniority rule
Maybe the CV that you gave, does not meet the exact requirements they were looking for

Unless your claims were wrong
I read in some posts that NSW preinvite is a guaranteed invite unless your claims are wrong. They don’t have second thoughts after sending the preinvite like VIC
I personally have no knowledge of this

Maybe you can ask NSW the status of your case 

Cheers


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

bpravee said:


> I have almost 12 years experience. How many years pay slips and tax record are they expecting apart from employment record?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


To be honest as many as you can collect. The more the better.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

KasunTharaka said:


> Ah. If that the case then is there any luck from nsw, for 70+5 261313 pointer with xp 10 and lang 10. ?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...




Appreciate if someone could answer on this matter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Ah. If that the case then is there any luck from nsw, for 70+5 261313 pointer with xp 10 and lang 10. ?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...




As per the recent trend if you have 20 points in English you are preferred else your work exp should be above 8 years ..

But NSW has their own logic we never know what criteria they set !

Hope is the only way, all the best


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Ah. If that the case then is there any luck from nsw, for 70+5 261313 pointer with xp 10 and lang 10. ?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> ...


State sponsorship cannot be predicted
I know of cases where applicants with 55 points were sponsored and those with 80 points were rejected

It’s just a question of how much your skills are in demand in the state

If you become happy with reading that you have a very good chance, I wil, write that

But truthfully, no once can actually predict SS

You have applied, and now wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> As per the recent trend if you have 20 points in English you are preferred else your work exp should be above 8 years ..
> 
> But NSW has their own logic we never know what criteria they set !
> 
> ...



Thankx man. Appreciate it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reubensmummy (Jan 19, 2017)

Approval received this morning also invite in skills select

Took 10weeks for approval.
It was a long wait 
Excited to lodge visa now

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## DK88 (Nov 9, 2017)

Any pre invites this week ?


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Many congratulations! Can you please mention your details in the signature?



reubensmummy said:


> Approval received this morning also invite in skills select
> 
> Took 10weeks for approval.
> It was a long wait
> ...


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

reubensmummy said:


> Approval received this morning also invite in skills select
> 
> Took 10weeks for approval.
> It was a long wait
> ...


Cheers! Congrats.


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

Good chance of invites tomorrow?


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

rkrajnov said:


> Good chance of invites tomorrow?




No idea what made you guess this ! But it feel good to hear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

reubensmummy said:


> Approval received this morning also invite in skills select
> 
> Took 10weeks for approval.
> It was a long wait
> ...



Hi bro,

How many points you have?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> No idea what made you guess this ! But it feel good to hear
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Bro,
By tomorrow is there any invitation rounds for VIC and NSW?


----------



## reubensmummy (Jan 19, 2017)

venkat said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> How many points you have?:fingerscrossed:


55 + 5 341111

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

reubensmummy said:


> 55 + 5 341111
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Great bro.:smile:


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> No idea what made you guess this ! But it feel good to hear
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just being hopeful since it's been a month as far as I can tell since last invites


----------



## amit7 (Jan 12, 2018)

I have 75 points for 190visa, I received pre-invite on 4dec 2017, and submitted doc + fees by 18dec...Software Engginer is my occupation N in English i have 10point...How long I am suppose to wait...Thanks for cooperation in advance..


----------



## reubensmummy (Jan 19, 2017)

amit7 said:


> I have 75 points for 190visa, I received pre-invite on 4dec 2017, and submitted doc + fees by 18dec...Software Engginer is my occupation N in English i have 10point...How long I am suppose to wait...Thanks for cooperation in advance..


Nobody knows how long it will be.depends on whose desk it lands on i suppose. i received approval today . Took 10 weeks plus 4 days to get approval. Be patient 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## amit7 (Jan 12, 2018)

reubensmummy said:


> Nobody knows how long it will be.depends on whose desk it lands on i suppose. i received approval today . Took 10 weeks plus 4 days to get approval. Be patient
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Thanks for reply, can u plz share ur details


----------



## reubensmummy (Jan 19, 2017)

55+5 
341111
EOI submitted 22/10/17
NSW State nomination invite received 3/11/17
All docs sent $300 fee paid 6/11/17
NSW State approval 18/1/18
Skills select ITA received 18/1/18

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

Oneshift said:


> Hi Newbienz
> I got nsw pre invite on 17 nov
> Paid fees and submitted docs on 22nd
> 
> ...


Dear oneshift and sankav,
I did receive approval today, however my brother who had applied in Nov like you guys in telecom engineering, still hasn't got his approval. He claimed no points for experience, but he got his 189 in Dec 2017, so he isn't waiting for 190 nsw approval anymore. Anyways, the point is, you guys have received, the pre-invite/ application to apply for nomination, if you actually have the points that you claimed in your eoi, then there is nothing to worry about, you will definitely get the approval from nsw. It's just a matter of when their officer approves your case. No point comparing with others who have received their approvals early. Yours will definitely come soon too. Maybe, prepare other documents like medicals, PCC, form 80, 1221.
Cheers guys.


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

xchaman said:


> Dear oneshift and sankav,
> I did receive approval today, however my brother who had applied in Nov like you guys in telecom engineering, still hasn't got his approval. He claimed no points for experience, but he got his 189 in Dec 2017, so he isn't waiting for 190 nsw approval anymore. Anyways, the point is, you guys have received, the pre-invite/ application to apply for nomination, if you actually have the points that you claimed in your eoi, then there is nothing to worry about, you will definitely get the approval from nsw. It's just a matter of when their officer approves your case. No point comparing with others who have received their approvals early. Yours will definitely come soon too. Maybe, prepare other documents like medicals, PCC, form 80, 1221.
> Cheers guys.


Congrats man! 
Happy for u


Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

Has anyone from the 4 November pre invite received their approval yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reubensmummy (Jan 19, 2017)

I was invite on 3rd Nov received invite today if that's any help

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Are there any ICT Business Analysts or System Analysts waiting for approval?

I saw some cases on myimmitracker but not sure if they really are waiting or they just never updated it.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

amit7 said:


> I have 75 points for 190visa, I received pre-invite on 4dec 2017, and submitted doc + fees by 18dec...Software Engginer is my occupation N in English i have 10point...How long I am suppose to wait...Thanks for cooperation in advance..



Hi Bro,

When you applied EOI and When you get pre-invite. How many days they will take for you? pre-invite from VIC or NSW.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------261312 - Developer ProgrammerACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017ACS Result: 25-NOV-2017PTE: 10-01-2018EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018ITA: waiting Age: 30 ptsEduc: 15 ptsExp: 10 ptsSpouse points: 5 ptsPTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)189: 70 pts 190: 75 pts


----------



## mark5434 (Jan 18, 2018)

*May I change from 261313 to 261312*

My points status:
Age: 30
Degree: 15
English: 10
Experience: 10
Aug 2017 EOI. 189 with 65 points. 190 in NSW with 70 points.

My previous ACS was for 261313.
It seems 261312 would be better for 190 in NSW.
May I change from 261313 to 261312?
I think there is no big difference between these two and I would be qualified for both.
If I may the change, would the "Aug 2017 EOI" be dropped?

What do you suggest?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

mark5434 said:


> My points status:
> Age: 30
> Degree: 15
> English: 10
> ...


No bro. No need to change both are same, so wait until we will get pre-invite.


----------



## amit7 (Jan 12, 2018)

venkat said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> When you applied EOI and When you get pre-invite. How many days they will take for you? pre-invite from VIC or NSW.
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------261312 - Developer ProgrammerACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017ACS Result: 25-NOV-2017PTE: 10-01-2018EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018ITA: waiting Age: 30 ptsEduc: 15 ptsExp: 10 ptsSpouse points: 5 ptsPTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)189: 70 pts 190: 75 pts


I have applied for 189 with 70 points on 22nd Nov. And I received pre-invite from NSW on 4th dec. For NSW I have 75poins..Software Engginer...


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

Does anyone have invitation for 233914?


----------



## mark5434 (Jan 18, 2018)

Xaha2425 said:


> It should've been obvious even since late 2015 - the trend stood the same for that whole period till now.
> The majority of IT devs go for 261313 Software Engineer for unknown reasons.
> That directly means that since there are not so many 261312 over 261313, you will most likely be prioritized and have an edge being accessed by ACS as 261312 over all the guys with 261313.


Hi Xaha2425,

May I change my ACS from 261313 to 261312?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

I have also applied with the same points, I am expecting Next week bro pre-invite anyhow congarts bro.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261312 - Developer Programmer

ACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017ACS 

Result: 25-NOV-2017PTE: 10-01-2018

EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018

EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018

ITA: waiting Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
Spouse points: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)

189: 70 pts 

190: 75 pts


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

amit7 said:


> I have applied for 189 with 70 points on 22nd Nov. And I received pre-invite from NSW on 4th dec. For NSW I have 75poins..Software Engginer...


I have also applied with the same points, I am expecting Next week bro pre-invite anyhow congrats bro. 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261312 - Developer Programmer

ACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017ACS 

Result: 25-NOV-2017PTE: 10-01-2018

EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018

EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018

ITA: waiting Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
Spouse points: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)

189: 70 pts 

190: 75 pts


----------



## amit7 (Jan 12, 2018)

venkat said:


> I have also applied with the same points, I am expecting Next week bro pre-invite anyhow congrats bro.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 261312 - Developer Programmer
> ...


Thanks..Waiting for final approval but now worried..If m going to get it ir not.. bcoz by seeing current trend m in worry...


----------



## Xaha2425 (Nov 5, 2015)

mark5434 said:


> Hi Xaha2425,
> 
> May I change my ACS from 261313 to 261312?


That should be your own decision, not somebody else' one 
It will cost you an additional ACS assessment fee, because it will be different application.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

mark5434 said:


> Hi Xaha2425,
> 
> May I change my ACS from 261313 to 261312?


You have to redo ur ACS all over again


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Has anyone got pre invite?.. My DOE is 30/12/2017... 80 points (Accountant)


----------



## Faraz365 (Apr 8, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Has anyone got pre invite?.. My DOE is 30/12/2017... 80 points (Accountant)


When is the next invite friday?
80 points accountant 190 visa. Applied today.

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## mark5434 (Jan 18, 2018)

Xaha2425 said:


> That should be your own decision, not somebody else' one
> It will cost you an additional ACS assessment fee, because it will be different application.


I have one EOI with 261313, which submitted in Aug 2017.
If I make another application, will the 261313 be invalid?

My points status:
Age: 30
Degree: 15
English: 10
Experience: 10
Aug 2017 EOI. 189 with 65 points. 190 in NSW with 70 points.

My previous ACS was for 261313.
It seems 261312 would be better for 190 in NSW.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mark5434 said:


> I have one EOI with 261313, which submitted in Aug 2017.
> If I make another application, will the 261313 be invalid?
> 
> My points status:
> ...


You can have as many assessments as you want all in parallel, as long as they are positive by ACS
If you get a positive for 261312, your 261313 is not cancelled automatically 

So you can let the 261313 EOI remain untouched and launch a new EOI for NSW under 190 under 261312

Use which ever invite you get first

Cheers


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

amit7 said:


> Thanks..Waiting for final approval but now worried..If m going to get it ir not.. bcoz by seeing current trend m in worry...



No worries bro, we will get it.


----------



## SyedAliSaim (Jan 12, 2018)

I know there is no set criteria for state nominations in terms of experience or language skills, but based on past trends, what do u guys think takes precedent? Language or experience?
I'm an 80 points accountant with 20 in English and 0 for experience .. DOE 8th December 2017.


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

SyedAliSaim said:


> I know there is no set criteria for state nominations in terms of experience or language skills, but based on past trends, what do u guys think takes precedent? Language or experience?
> I'm an 80 points accountant with 20 in English and 0 for experience .. DOE 8th December 2017.



without any experience how you managed 80?


----------



## mark5434 (Jan 18, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You can have as many assessments as you want all in parallel, as long as they are positive by ACS
> If you get a positive for 261312, your 261313 is not cancelled automatically
> 
> So you can let the 261313 EOI remain untouched and launch a new EOI for NSW under 190 under 261312
> ...


Thank you


----------



## SyedAliSaim (Jan 12, 2018)

addy101 said:


> without any experience how you managed 80?


 It is 75+5

75 with PTE and NAATI
80 point for SC-190 is what I meant


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

SyedAliSaim said:


> It is 75+5
> 
> 75 with PTE and NAATI
> 80 point for SC-190 is what I meant


buddy right now the situation is nobody can predict anything especially in case of accountants.. only DIBP is the one who can clear some air.. and for that we can only wait and have patience


----------



## Nyad1102 (Jan 11, 2018)

Hi Guys 

I have applied for 190 NSW today and I just wanted to start preparing with the documentation that will be required to be submitted to the state for my ANZSCO code 261111 ICT business analyst

Can someone please let me know what is the documentation that is required to be submitted to NSW at pre-invite stage and if there are any templates available for the same. 

Also, i know its too early but based on the current trend in how many weeks can i expect a pre-invite based on my profile (in signature)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Faraz365 (Apr 8, 2017)

Nyad1102 said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> I have applied for 190 NSW today and I just wanted to start preparing with the documentation that will be required to be submitted to the state for my ANZSCO code 261111 ICT business analyst
> 
> ...


Points?

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I submitted my NSW invite today. My spouse was a school teacher but I haven't asked for my partner's points. Is it mandatory to provide experience proofs for my partner. I have mentioned in form 80 that she worked for couple of schools but she doesn't have any proof for her first school where she worked for sometime and left.

Please advise.

Animesh


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I submitted my NSW invite today. My spouse was a school teacher but I haven't asked for my partner's points. Is it mandatory to provide experience proofs for my partner. I have mentioned in form 80 that she worked for couple of schools but she doesn't have any proof for her first school where she worked for sometime and left.
> 
> ...


If you have not claimed spouse points, then no evidence for working or education for spouse is required
However, you may need to provide education documents to prove functional English , if you are using that instead of test score

Also the role of NSW is over, so it is better that you post new queries on the 190 visa page 
You will get a better response 

Cheers


----------



## Faraz365 (Apr 8, 2017)

Can we expect invitation round to occur tomorrow?
Or is it on next friday?


Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Thanks for your reply. 

Yes I have her educational documents as well as language certificate from her college that her education was in English. I think this will be sufficient for proof?


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> If you have not claimed spouse points, then no evidence for working or education for spouse is required
> However, you may need to provide education documents to prove functional English , if you are using that instead of test score
> 
> Also the role of NSW is over, so it is better that you post new queries on the 190 visa page
> ...


Thanks for your reply. 

Yes I have her educational documents as well as language certificate from her college that her education was in English. I think this will be sufficient for proof?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Yes I have her educational documents as well as language certificate from her college that her education was in English. I think this will be sufficient for proof?


You mean final degree ?

Cheers


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

Yes, for her commerce graduation. Will post in 190-Visa thread


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Yes, for her commerce graduation. Will post in 190-Visa thread


Please also quote the message you are replying to.
Makes it easier to understand the context of your reply or query

That should do th job

Cheers


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Please also quote the message you are replying to.
> Makes it easier to understand the context of your reply or query
> 
> That should do th job
> ...


Ahh.  forgot to do that. You mean the language certificate and education documents will be fine.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> Ahh.  forgot to do that. You mean the language certificate and education documents will be fine.


When discussing immigration documents, please don’t use generic terms
You may fall in a problem if you are misunderstood 

Be very specific in your queries and description of documents

Now again I am not sure what you are talking about unless I read the entire thread

It would have been so easy to answer for me and everyone had you said the college final degree and the college certificate for English medium

Cheers


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

To Animesh

Nope, not required. Only yours, if you are claiming work points from that job.


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> When discussing immigration documents, please don’t use generic terms
> You may fall in a problem if you are misunderstood
> 
> Be very specific in your queries and description of documents
> ...


ok. My consultancy is asking me that I have to provide my partner's experience proof for all the employments even if I haven't claimed partner's points. She didn't have any proof for her 1st employment. I have provided her education documents from school till degree and language certificate from her college stating that her graduation was in English. 

So my Q is is it mandatory to provide employment proofs for my partner even if I haven't claimed my partner's points? I think I explained it fully this time.


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

xchaman said:


> To Animesh
> 
> Nope, not required. Only yours, if you are claiming work points from that job.


Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

animesh1d said:


> ok. My consultancy is asking me that I have to provide my partner's experience proof for all the employments even if I haven't claimed partner's points. She didn't have any proof for her 1st employment. I have provided her education documents from school till degree and language certificate from her college stating that her graduation was in English.
> 
> So my Q is is it mandatory to provide employment proofs for my partner even if I haven't claimed my partner's points? I think I explained it fully this time.


I don’t know on what basis the agent is asking you to provide documents for spouse

I did not provide any documents for experience and education for spouse except to the extent required for English.
I just filled her education and employment details in the various forms as required, but no evidence was uploaded and nor was I asked by the CO also

Ask the agent under which link of the DIBP website documents requirements is he asking you to provide the documents

Or on second thoughts just give him the documents and make him happy
Else he will keep blaming you for all the ills and delays if any in processing the visa
Once you have given him the drivers seat, let him drive

Cheers


----------



## Yogi123 (Jan 17, 2018)

I did on 22nd nov but still waiting for approval from NSW.



System Analyst

ACS Result: positive
PTE: 10
Age; 30
Aus Study: 20+5
Overseas Exp: 5 
Total: 70+5 SS-(NSW)
EOI DOE (189) : 01-oct-2017
EOI DOE Updated (189) : 1-Oct-2017
EOI DOE (190 NSW ) : 1-Oct-2017
NSW Preinvite- 21-11-2017
NSW Pre-invite application- 25-11-2017
NSW Approval: waiting


----------



## Yogi123 (Jan 17, 2018)

Sorry on 25th oct.


System Analyst

ACS Result: positive
PTE: 10
Age; 30
Aus Study: 20+5
Overseas Exp: 5 
Total: 70+5 SS-(NSW)
EOI DOE (189) : 01-oct-2017
EOI DOE Updated (189) : 1-Oct-2017
EOI DOE (190 NSW ) : 1-Oct-2017
NSW Preinvite- 21-11-2017
NSW Pre-invite application- 25-11-2017
NSW Approval: waiting


----------



## Yogi123 (Jan 17, 2018)

25th Nov- corrected.

System Analyst

ACS Result: positive
PTE: 10
Age; 30
Aus Study: 20+5
Overseas Exp: 5 
Total: 70+5 SS-(NSW)
EOI DOE (189) : 01-oct-2017
EOI DOE Updated (189) : 1-Oct-2017
EOI DOE (190 NSW ) : 1-Oct-2017
NSW Preinvite- 21-11-2017
NSW Pre-invite application- 25-11-2017
NSW Approval: waiting


----------



## animesh1d (Apr 26, 2017)

newbienz said:


> I don’t know on what basis the agent is asking you to provide documents for spouse
> 
> I did not provide any documents for experience and education for spouse except to the extent required for English.
> I just filled her education and employment details in the various forms as required, but no evidence was uploaded and nor was I asked by the CO also
> ...


I thought the same as it's not required, I don't think it's possible for me to get any documents related to my wife's 1st employment. Let's see!
Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mani2246 (Dec 19, 2017)

I have a query for getting 5 points for my partner skills. She is a B.Ed and M.Com in English medium regular. She does not have any experience in teaching. So, can i get 5 points based on her education ?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Mani2246 said:


> I have a query for getting 5 points for my partner skills. She is a B.Ed and M.Com in English medium regular. She does not have any experience in teaching. So, can i get 5 points based on her education ?



Hi Bro,

What is your ANZCO code, your wife should require minimum 2+ years experience without this AUS team do not give 5 points?


----------



## Jeethan (Jan 19, 2018)

Hi Everyone,

I am new to this thread. I am planning on lodging an EOI for NSW 190 - Software Engineer (261313) - 75 points.

I have already lodged an EOI for 189 with 70 points.

Lodged on: 1st Nov 2017, haven't received an invite yet.

Can someone please let me know how long does it take to receive an invite for NSW 190- Software Engineer (261313) - 75 points.

How often do the rounds happen and when is the next round?

Many thanks in advance and much appreciate your help.


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi 

What is your English score. If you are having PTE - 10/IELTS - 7, NSW is not calling for software engineer even though if we have 75 points. Based on the trend, they are calling only for PTE - 20/IELTS - 8 for the software engineer role ( 261313). Even I am on the same boat. However they are not applying this rule for other role like Developer( 261312).

Thanks
Hebbar


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Jeethan said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am new to this thread. I am planning on lodging an EOI for NSW 190 - Software Engineer (261313) - 75 points.
> 
> ...


There is no time limit bro when they will give we do not know bro. I am also waiting with same points.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261312 - Developer Programmer

ACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017

ACS Result: 25-NOV-2017PTE: 10-01-2018

EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018

EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018

ITA: waiting Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
Spouse points: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)

189: 70 pts 

190: 75 pts


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

Hi 

Below comment for state only - NSW or VIC 
What is your English score. If you are having PTE - 10/IELTS - 7, NSW is not calling for software engineer even though if we have 75 points. Based on the trend, they are calling only for PTE - 20/IELTS - 8 for the software engineer role ( 261313). Even I am on the same boat. However they are not applying this rule for other role like Developer( 261312).


----------



## sharma47 (Aug 26, 2015)

Where can one find the data on shortage of particular skills in a given territory?
e.g. University lecturers in Engineering?
thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sharma47 said:


> Where can one find the data on shortage of particular skills in a given territory?
> e.g. University lecturers in Engineering?
> thanks in advance


Try looking for wanted ads in SEEK

Cheers


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Did anyone get approval today?


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

@/newbienz seems u r vast with the immigration processes. Pls wn is it likely NSW sents out preinvite this January. I av being following d trend religiously am yet to see a preinvite. I submitted my eoi 8th December for agricultural scientists with 70 points state point inclusive. In addition a superior in English. Pls shed more light. Thank u in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Moncouer said:


> @/newbienz seems u r vast with the immigration processes. Pls wn is it likely NSW sents out preinvite this January. I av being following d trend religiously am yet to see a preinvite. I submitted my eoi 8th December for agricultural scientists with 70 points state point inclusive. In addition a superior in English. Pls shed more light. Thank u in advance


State sponsorship cannot be predicted by me or anyone else 
You have to wait patiently 

Cheers


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Moncouer said:
> 
> 
> > @/newbienz seems u r vast with the immigration processes. Pls wn is it likely NSW sents out preinvite this January. I av being following d trend religiously am yet to see a preinvite. I submitted my eoi 8th December for agricultural scientists with 70 points state point inclusive. In addition a superior in English. Pls shed more light. Thank u in advance
> ...


 OK. Thank you. Pls just a confirmation ,do u know if preinvites had being sent this January. Thanx


----------



## barneytom (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi guys,

Could you please let me know if we got invited by the state, will we be able to see it via Skillselect? I put my agent’s email in my Skillselect account so I can only see things happen in Skillselect.
Also, we dont need to upload documents until being invited, right?

Thanks in advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

barneytom said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Could you please let me know if we got invited by the state, will we be able to see it via Skillselect? I put my agent’s email in my Skillselect account so I can only see things happen in Skillselect.
> Also, we dont need to upload documents until being invited, right?
> ...


There are 2 components in the invite
The preinvite and then the final invite

When you get the preinvite, you upload the application and documents to the state sending you the Preinvite 

Once you get the final invite, then you upload the documents to DIBP for visa grant

As far as I know, preinvites are not reflected in the Skillselect account. But do recheck


Cheers


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

Do we need to worry about this ?

URL : Change to South Australian High Point Sponsorship - 190 visa - Iscah

Change to South Australian High Point Sponsorship – 190 visa
The High Points category has been successful in attracting high quality applicants to South Australia.

From 1 February 2018, Immigration SA’s High Points category will increase to 85 points.

Applicants who can achieve 85 points or higher (including state nomination points) can gain access to the Supplementary Skilled List (SSL) and occupations on the State Nominated Occupation List which are listed as ‘Special Conditions Apply’. Applicants must meet all other South Australian state nomination requirements to qualify.

Quotas apply to nominations in the High Points category. Once this quota is reached, applications under this category may be closed for certain occupations.


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

Mani2246 said:


> I have a query for getting 5 points for my partner skills. She is a B.Ed and M.Com in English medium regular. She does not have any experience in teaching. So, can i get 5 points based on her education ?


Hi buddy, I don't know about teaching, but you can get your spouse assessed for accounting with CPA with her M.com. she might not be able to clear a subject or 2 in her assessment, but you can probably get her to do those subjects with CPA Australia or, some other course in India which CPA recognises. It will be cheaper in India to do the study, also, the course ex a diploma doesn't even need to be a regular attendance course. You can do studies from open college. However if you go with CPA, you can appear for those exams in India, they are mostly open book exams. And you don't need experience for getting assessed as an accountant with CPA.


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

xchaman said:


> Hi buddy, I don't know about teaching, but you can get your spouse assessed for accounting with CPA with her M.com. she might not be able to clear a subject or 2 in her assessment, but you can probably get her to do those subjects with CPA Australia or, some other course in India which CPA recognises. It will be cheaper in India to do the study, also, the course ex a diploma doesn't even need to be a regular attendance course. You can do studies from open college. However if you go with CPA, you can appear for those exams in India, they are mostly open book exams. And you don't need experience for getting assessed as an accountant with CPA.


Basically, to be assessed as an accountant with CPA, you need to match their subject which she must have studied in M.com. some subjects she studied might be recognised as equilvilant to cpa level and some might not be recognised. So the unrecognised ones, can still be studied from another course to get subject credit from CPA.


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

:deadhorse:


SyedAliSaim said:


> I know there is no set criteria for state nominations in terms of experience or language skills, but based on past trends, what do u guys think takes precedent? Language or experience?
> I'm an 80 points accountant with 20 in English and 0 for experience .. DOE 8th December 2017.


I think you can definitely get 189 with your points. It's just a wait for a month I guess


----------



## SyedAliSaim (Jan 12, 2018)

xchaman said:


> :deadhorse:
> 
> I think you can definitely get 189 with your points. It's just a wait for a month I guess


I hope I do man, Im on 75 for SC-189 though, so I'm not really sure how long the wait time is going to be.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

SyedAliSaim said:


> I hope I do man, Im on 75 for SC-189 though, so I'm not really sure how long the wait time is going to be.:fingerscrossed:


? Really!! Dude, I've seen everyone get it within a month! Just find out a bit, do some research, they even tell you last eoi date picked.


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

SyedAliSaim said:


> I hope I do man, Im on 75 for SC-189 though, so I'm not really sure how long the wait time is going to be.:fingerscrossed:


I'd gone for 190, coz I could only get spouse points in 190 not 189, coz her skill was in short term list, unlike accounting which is on medium term. Trust me you'll get 189 easy peasy. But since you are already in Sydney, what's the harm. Btw hows the job market there for accountants? Melbourne is really hard to break in even with CPA.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Do we need to worry about this ?
> 
> URL : Change to South Australian High Point Sponsorship - 190 visa - Iscah
> 
> ...



So it is difficult coming days.


----------



## Gagan Deep (May 26, 2016)

Hi mates.
My occupation is ET 233914.
I have applied for nsw on july 2017 but still not got any invitaion. Do u have idea when they release invitations for ET...
Thanks in advance..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gagan Deep (May 26, 2016)

SyedAliSaim said:


> It is 75+5
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Please share the procedure for naati on overseas.
And what is the fee and exam structure..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello Friends,

I have one doubt I applied EOI last Friday, unfortunately, I opened EOI and submit today, AUS consider my application fresh application or old application only.

Thanks,
Venkat


----------



## jagsun (Oct 30, 2017)

*Jag*

Hello Forum members,

Can you please advice, is there a certain timeline/ frequency like fortnightly which is followed for 190 NSW pre-invites or can it happen anyday during the week on some random occurrences ? 

Also pls advice on how long it might take to get the pre-invite for NSW 190 EOI going by the current trend. My details below 

ANZEC code : 261313 - Software Engineer
189 Points : 70 ( including PTE - 10 ) 
189 EOI Lodgement date : 31st Oct 2017 - Not Invited yet

190 Points for NSW : 75 ( including SS - 5 points )
190 EOI Lodgement date : 19th Jan 2018

Thanks,
Jag


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

venkat said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I have one doubt I applied EOI last Friday, unfortunately, I opened EOI and submit today, AUS consider my application fresh application or old application only.
> 
> ...


Date of effect is listed in the EOI when you login as the second column. If it shows today's date then effective today.


----------



## Nyad1102 (Jan 11, 2018)

Faraz365 said:


> Points?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


Hi Faraz

below are my pounts

ANZSCO Code 261111 (ICT BA)
Age: 30 points
Lang: 20 points (L 90; S 90; R 90; W 81)
Edu: 15 points
Exp: 0 points
189 EOI: 18/01/2018 with 65 Points
190 NSW EOI: 18/01/2018 with 70 Points


----------



## lucianoesmoura (Nov 16, 2017)

xchaman said:


> Dear oneshift and sankav,
> I did receive approval today, however my brother who had applied in Nov like you guys in telecom engineering, still hasn't got his approval. He claimed no points for experience, but he got his 189 in Dec 2017, so he isn't waiting for 190 nsw approval anymore. Anyways, the point is, you guys have received, the pre-invite/ application to apply for nomination, if you actually have the points that you claimed in your eoi, then there is nothing to worry about, you will definitely get the approval from nsw. It's just a matter of when their officer approves your case. No point comparing with others who have received their approvals early. Yours will definitely come soon too. Maybe, prepare other documents like medicals, PCC, form 80, 1221.
> Cheers guys.


Could you, please, share your brother's breakdown? Few Telecom Engineers have been invited so far by NSW, so this would help me figure out where may I stand.

Tks!


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

lucianoesmoura said:


> Could you, please, share your brother's breakdown? Few Telecom Engineers have been invited so far by NSW, so this would help me figure out where may I stand.
> 
> Tks!


I think he had, age 30 + edu 20 + PTE 20. Got invite for 190 at 70 + 5(ss)points. Then he later claimed spouse 5 extra after her assessment cleared and had 189 with 75 points.

And my friend seeing your IELTS score, you just need to appear for PTE after taking a 4-5 classes from good PTE tutor, to know the tips and tricks of the exam. I got 90 in every section and skill in the first attempt myself. I am sure you can too, with your current IELTS score. That'll straight away get you 189 or 190 whatever u want with 75 points.


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Anyone got pre-invite today? keeping in mind their trend of sending invites on friday


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

jagsun said:


> Hello Forum members,
> 
> Can you please advice, is there a certain timeline/ frequency like fortnightly which is followed for 190 NSW pre-invites or can it happen anyday during the week on some random occurrences ?
> 
> ...



Congrats bro.


----------



## lucianoesmoura (Nov 16, 2017)

xchaman said:


> I think he had, age 30 + edu 20 + PTE 20. Got invite for 190 at 70 + 5(ss)points. Then he later claimed spouse 5 extra after her assessment cleared and had 189 with 75 points.
> 
> And my friend seeing your IELTS score, you just need to appear for PTE after taking a 4-5 classes from good PTE tutor, to know the tips and tricks of the exam. I got 90 in every section and skill in the first attempt myself. I am sure you can too, with your current IELTS score. That'll straight away get you 189 or 190 whatever u want with 75 points.


Thank you so much for the quick response, and I really appreciate your support.

I've already given up on IELTS, and started PTE's preparation through E2Language, initially. I've scheduled my first attempt for Feb 20, so fingers crossed and hard work till then.

All 90s?! Congrats, man! Did you have an online tutor? Here at Rio de Janeiro is hard to find a good one.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

As per the trend, NSW is inviting 261312 candidates with 65 + 5 = 70 points, and many people were invited in Oct, Nev and Dec of 2017. However, I did not see any pre-invite in 2018 in this occupation so far. Can any one please confirm if anyone has received pre-invite with 65+5 in 261312 in 2018?


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

AussiDreamer said:


> As per the trend, NSW is inviting 261312 candidates with 65 + 5 = 70 points, and many people were invited in Oct, Nev and Dec of 2017. However, I did not see any pre-invite in 2018 in this occupation so far. Can any one please confirm if anyone has received pre-invite with 65+5 in 261312 in 2018?




No one has received Pte invite after 18th dec 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> No one has received Pte invite after 18th dec
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It seems they have changed their strategy for this year. :frusty:


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

AussiDreamer said:


> It seems they have changed their strategy for this year. :frusty:




Yeah  hope things get better !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Yeah  hope things get better !
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have scored 20 in PTE which is great. I wanted your feedback if I will be able to score 79+ in PTE. To give you an idea where my skills lie currently, I am posting my scores so far.

IELTS :

L : 8.5
R: 7.5
S: 7.5
W: 7


After one month of on/off random preparation I attempted PTE mock test A, and following is my score.

Overall : 65

Listening: 62
Reading: 60
Speaking: 66
Writing: 65

Enabling Skills
Grammar: 67
Oral Fluency: 49
Pronunciation: 55
Spelling: 69
Vocabulary: 79
Written Discourse: 90

Any comment?


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

AussiDreamer said:


> You have scored 20 in PTE which is great. I wanted your feedback if I will be able to score 79+ in PTE. To give you an idea where my skills lie currently, I am posting my scores so far.
> 
> IELTS :
> 
> ...


You have a very good IELTS score, definitely you can get 79+ in PTE. It's just that both PTE and IELTS are very different in testing, that is what they test. IELTS will test your core English, your basics, whereas PTE is a test of adaptability cause you will be marked by a computer software. With your IELTS score, you just need to know how to prepare for PTE and how to attempt it. That's it, you just need little changes. Any experienced PTE tutor can tell you the tips and tricks for PTE, these are required because it's not a true judge of your language ability unlike IELTS. Software needs a specific answer/solution which is pre defined. That's why one needs to understand what to answer and how, so that one can match the software to obtain a perfect score. Find any good PTE tutor, it'll make things very easy for you.


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

AussiDreamer said:


> You have scored 20 in PTE which is great. I wanted your feedback if I will be able to score 79+ in PTE. To give you an idea where my skills lie currently, I am posting my scores so far.
> 
> IELTS :
> 
> ...


You have a 90 in written discourse, which means you were answering the questions with 100% content accuracy, as regards what the answer should have contained. But your oral fluency is 49, that is why your complete score is low. In PTE how you speak (oral fluency) is more important than what you speak (written discourse). And speaking is the main section in PTE. If your scores between oral fluency and written discourse was reversed, you score might have automatically alleviated to 90 each section (I have seen such a test score btw). That's why It's completely opposite to IELTS in its marking scheme.


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

AussiDreamer said:


> You have scored 20 in PTE which is great. I wanted your feedback if I will be able to score 79+ in PTE. To give you an idea where my skills lie currently, I am posting my scores so far.
> 
> IELTS :
> 
> ...


What my tutor told me was that speaking is the main section in PTE, you get 90 here every other section score automatically goes up by 10 at least. Don't get speaking 90, very very hard to get high score in PTE. To get speaking 90 just need oral fluency 90. For oral fluency, the computer will only read your sound wave, which is made when you speak into the Mic. There are many patterns/ways of sound waves which are marked 90. And this is why how you speak (will make the sound wave) matters more than what you speak (it possibly can't figure out every word that you say). Ex, I don't know mandarin (Chinese), but when 2 people talk, even if we don't understand what they are talking about, we can definitely conclude if they are good speakers of their language or not (ex how confident, fast, fluid they speak. Simple) if I've recently learned mandarin , I will be stuttering, struggling a bit, long pauses, repeating, correcting myself. That's how the software understands oral fluency, and marks accordingly. It doesn't understand what we speak, but how.

Hope this helps you and everyone else looking for 20 points in English.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

AussiDreamer said:


> As per the trend, NSW is inviting 261312 candidates with 65 + 5 = 70 points, and many people were invited in Oct, Nev and Dec of 2017. However, I did not see any pre-invite in 2018 in this occupation so far. Can any one please confirm if anyone has received pre-invite with 65+5 in 261312 in 2018?


I have 75 points, bro, even I haven't received we need patience bro.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

261312 - Developer Programmer

ACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 25-NOV-2017
PTE: 10-01-2018

EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018
EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
Spouse points: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)

189: 70 pts 
190: 75 pts


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> No one has received Pte invite after 18th dec
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


With 70/75 points you should have received invite for both 189 and 190 by now!!!!!


----------



## malik.afnan134 (Feb 8, 2017)

Guys,

Did any Electrical Engineer received NSW invitation in recent times.

Kindly inform what are the preferred scores to get 

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

bablu12345 said:


> With 70/75 points you should have received invite for both 189 and 190 by now!!!!!




Things have changed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> *Things have changed *
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am planing to apply either in 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer. or. 261313 - Software Engineer with 70 points for 189 or 75 for 190. 

Do you think its hard to get invite with 70/75 in either ANZSCOs? Which one has better chance?


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

bablu12345 said:


> I am planing to apply either in 263111 - Computer Network and Systems Engineer. or. 261313 - Software Engineer with 70 points for 189 or 75 for 190.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you think its hard to get invite with 70/75 in either ANZSCOs? Which one has better chance?




I feel both are equal .... since dec things are not looking good ...
Hope things get back to normal atleast by feb.
You can go with either of those, not a problem


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deependra_Sharma (Jul 28, 2016)

xchaman said:


> What my tutor told me was that speaking is the main section in PTE, you get 90 here every other section score automatically goes up by 10 at least. Don't get speaking 90, very very hard to get high score in PTE. To get speaking 90 just need oral fluency 90. For oral fluency, the computer will only read your sound wave, which is made when you speak into the Mic. There are many patterns/ways of sound waves which are marked 90. And this is why how you speak (will make the sound wave) matters more than what you speak (it possibly can't figure out every word that you say). Ex, I don't know mandarin (Chinese), but when 2 people talk, even if we don't understand what they are talking about, we can definitely conclude if they are good speakers of their language or not (ex how confident, fast, fluid they speak. Simple) if I've recently learned mandarin , I will be stuttering, struggling a bit, long pauses, repeating, correcting myself. That's how the software understands oral fluency, and marks accordingly. It doesn't understand what we speak, but how.
> 
> Hope this helps you and everyone else looking for 20 points in English.




Hi,
I can see from signature that we both received pre approval and invitation on same date.
Can you please let me know, when your visa gets approved as I am waiting for my PCC atm, which might take weeks. I want to know, the time taken for visa grant.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

xchaman said:


> You have a very good IELTS score, definitely you can get 79+ in PTE. It's just that both PTE and IELTS are very different in testing, that is what they test. IELTS will test your core English, your basics, whereas PTE is a test of adaptability cause you will be marked by a computer software. With your IELTS score, you just need to know how to prepare for PTE and how to attempt it. That's it, you just need little changes. Any experienced PTE tutor can tell you the tips and tricks for PTE, these are required because it's not a true judge of your language ability unlike IELTS. Software needs a specific answer/solution which is pre defined. That's why one needs to understand what to answer and how, so that one can match the software to obtain a perfect score. Find any good PTE tutor, it'll make things very easy for you.


Thanks for your comments. Currently I am following E2 language and Novjot tips and practicing and I hope to clear PTE, but the mock test results disappointed me.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

xchaman said:


> You have a 90 in written discourse, which means you were answering the questions with 100% content accuracy, as regards what the answer should have contained. But your oral fluency is 49, that is why your complete score is low. In PTE how you speak (oral fluency) is more important than what you speak (written discourse). And speaking is the main section in PTE. If your scores between oral fluency and written discourse was reversed, you score might have automatically alleviated to 90 each section (I have seen such a test score btw). That's why It's completely opposite to IELTS in its marking scheme.


I am working nowadays on improving my oral fluency, but as per the 90 in written discourse is concerned, I have been practicing essay writing for IELTS. But I was surprised to see 66 in writing in my mock test, and it gave me the impression that I will never be able to reach 97+ because there is a huge gap between 66 and 79.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

xchaman said:


> What my tutor told me was that speaking is the main section in PTE, you get 90 here every other section score automatically goes up by 10 at least. Don't get speaking 90, very very hard to get high score in PTE. To get speaking 90 just need oral fluency 90. For oral fluency, the computer will only read your sound wave, which is made when you speak into the Mic. There are many patterns/ways of sound waves which are marked 90. And this is why how you speak (will make the sound wave) matters more than what you speak (it possibly can't figure out every word that you say). Ex, I don't know mandarin (Chinese), but when 2 people talk, even if we don't understand what they are talking about, we can definitely conclude if they are good speakers of their language or not (ex how confident, fast, fluid they speak. Simple) if I've recently learned mandarin , I will be stuttering, struggling a bit, long pauses, repeating, correcting myself. That's how the software understands oral fluency, and marks accordingly. It doesn't understand what we speak, but how.
> 
> Hope this helps you and everyone else looking for 20 points in English.


You have really mentioned a critical aspect of the test which is oral fluency. I was not aware of this that it can have such an impact on overall and all other sections as well. Though I can speak fluently in normal situations but in case of PTE I start hesitating when I listen to a lecture or look into a graph. I cannot express the information suddenly presented to me. However, I am working on it.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

venkat said:


> I have 75 points, bro, even I haven't received we need patience bro.
> 
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...



With 75 points you will receive it soon. Wish you all the best, and please do update us on this thread when you get an invite.


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

AussiDreamer said:


> You have really mentioned a critical aspect of the test which is oral fluency. I was not aware of this that it can have such an impact on overall and all other sections as well. Though I can speak fluently in normal situations but in case of PTE I start hesitating when I listen to a lecture or look into a graph. I cannot express the information suddenly presented to me. However, I am working on it.


Judging by your posts, I assure you, your PTE tutor hardly knows PTE pattern and tricks much. Ex. Describing an image is very daunting if you start to analyse and present your analysis. It's only describing image, you can actually speak about the colours in the image etc!!! No analysis reqd. Also one more thing, the PTE mock test by PTE, you generally get 10+ more than mck results in the real exam so no worries there. I would definitely recommend change of PTE tutor, coz he probably doesn't know high scoring section and how to score high. Ex. Re-order para is low scoring option, but fill in the blanks is 2 points each blank. And there are many such nuisances. 

Cheers


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

Deependra_Sharma said:


> Hi,
> I can see from signature that we both received pre approval and invitation on same date.
> Can you please let me know, when your visa gets approved as I am waiting for my PCC atm, which might take weeks. I want to know, the time taken for visa grant.



I'll post here when I get a visa grant. Cheers


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

Mohd_Irfan said:


> Hi all, I am new to this forum. I am currently on Subclass 573 visa which is valid till March 15th 2018. I am planning to apply for Subclass 190 very soon and my EOI submission details are mentioned below.
> 
> I have a small query, if I want to travel overseas after the visa submission by opting a BVB (Bridging visa-B), do I need to inform NSW department about my travel? and does traveling on BVB means that untill I come back to AUS my visa application for 190 will be on hold and will only be granted when I return to AUS ?
> 
> ...


Hi there,

Could you please share you point breakdown. It will help me a lot. Thanks Heaps 

Waiting for your reply. 

Regards


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

I m updating my points from 55 to 65 as it got 79 each in pte n eoi is from 233111 chemical engineer. Can any one plz guide me what us current trend for NSW invite in my occ?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

milindpatel26 said:


> I m updating my points from 55 to 65 as it got 79 each in pte n eoi is from 233111 chemical engineer. Can any one plz guide me what us current trend for NSW invite in my occ?


No trend as such bro. Pray that you get an invite at the earliest.


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

milindpatel26 said:


> I m updating my points from 55 to 65 as it got 79 each in pte n eoi is from 233111 chemical engineer. Can any one plz guide me what us current trend for NSW invite in my occ?




There has been no invite since 18th dec....
Hope things get back on track 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

My points breakdown :

Code: 261313 
DOE : 15/12/2017
Age : 30
English : 10
Qualification : 15
Experience : 10
Partner skills : 5
State sponsorship : 5

Overall 70 excluding SS. 75 with SS.
With the above points am still skeptical that I will be invited by NSW, looks like their favourite code is 261312 this year! 
Hopefully they will consider my code in near future! 


Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> There has been no invite since 18th dec....
> Hope things get back on track
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw yesterday on other thread, a person got invite for code "Systems Analyst	261112	MLTSS ACS" in the round of 17th. If i remember correctly if had 70 points. Here is link.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ations-september-2017-a-225.html#post13887490


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

bablu12345 said:


> I saw yesterday on other thread, a person got invite for code "Systems Analyst261112MLTSS ACS" in the round of 17th. If i remember correctly if had 70 points. Here is link.
> 
> http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...ations-september-2017-a-225.html#post13887490




I was talking about NSW 190 state sponsorship 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

NAATI has introduced a new exam for immigration purposes and I believe it will increase the overall competition by 5 more. Currently people are being invited with 75 points for 189, after this people will need 80 points to be invited because everyone will go for NAATI. In my opinion, this will do worse than good.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

AussiDreamer said:


> NAATI has introduced a new exam for immigration purposes and I believe it will increase the overall competition by 5 more. Currently people are being invited with 75 points for 189, after this people will need 80 points to be invited because everyone will go for NAATI. In my opinion, this will do worse than good.


I saw they only have locations in Australia for taking that test. Does it mean that everyone who wants to go for test will have to travel to Australia?


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> I saw they only have locations in Australia for taking that test. Does it mean that everyone who wants to go for test will have to travel to Australia?


Yes. So practically there is no competition among the candidates who are applying from outside Australia .

Another change is that there is only 1 exam instead of previously candidate has an option to choose from exam type interpreter or translator. Now its only interpreter just like PTE repeat sentence but translate it in other language than speaker just talked in. Also passing criterion is strict - 29 out of 45 for each 35 word sentence or segment. Moreover, exam happens just 3 times a year .

So no worries .


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

bablu12345 said:


> Yes. So practically there is no competition among the candidates who are applying from outside Australia .
> 
> Another change is that there is only 1 exam instead of previously candidate has an option to choose from exam type interpreter or translator. Now its only interpreter just like PTE repeat sentence but translate it in other language than speaker just talked in. Also passing criterion is strict - 29 out of 45 for each 35 word sentence or segment. Moreover, exam happens just 3 times a year .
> 
> So no worries .


Okay, sounds good. Otherwise I was quite worried because I already have less points and not able to compete with others. If on the top of this, NAATI also starts pulling our legs then even a little chance will also vanish.


----------



## Mregmi (Oct 9, 2017)

I received invitation today for 190 nsw, registered nurse 254412, with 60+5 points, applied for nomination on 1st December.


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jan 19, 2018)

Congrat! May I ask is it a pre-invite or invitation?


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Anyone else received final invitation approval from nsw today? I'm still waiting for mine.


----------



## ee_sajib (Oct 10, 2015)

Mregmi said:


> I received invitation today for 190 nsw, registered nurse 254412, with 60+5 points, applied for nomination on 1st December.


Congratulations...what is your point details..?


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Did any one got pre-invitation on Telecommunications engineer 263311 from NSW (190) Or any one expecting pre-invitation.

Regards


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Mregmi said:


> I received invitation today for 190 nsw, registered nurse 254412, with 60+5 points, applied for nomination on 1st December.




Can you please share me your points breakdown??

I have been even applied for 254499 Registered Nurse (Nec) on 60+ 5 points on August 8, having 6 months Australian experience so far , however I haven't received yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yogi123 (Jan 17, 2018)

Guys ...Received NSW State Sponsorship Approval today. 

System Analyst

ACS Result: positive
PTE: 10
Age; 30
Aus Study: 20+5
Overseas Exp: 5 
Total: 70+5 SS-(NSW)
EOI DOE (189) : 01-oct-2017
EOI DOE Updated (189) : 1-Oct-2017
EOI DOE (190 NSW ) : 1-Oct-2017
NSW Preinvite- 21-11-2017
NSW Pre-invite application- 25-11-2017
NSW Approval: 22-01-2018
Sub 190 Visa lodged: 22-01-2018
Grant: Awaiting


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Yogi123 said:


> Guys ...Received NSW State Sponsorship Approval today.
> 
> System Analyst
> 
> ...


Many Congratulations Yogi123. Looks like the ICT BA/SA should now hold on tight!


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Yogi123 said:


> Guys ...Received NSW State Sponsorship Approval today.
> 
> System Analyst
> 
> ...


_____________________________________________

Congratulations


----------



## sankav (Jun 29, 2016)

xchaman said:


> Dear oneshift and sankav,
> I did receive approval today, however my brother who had applied in Nov like you guys in telecom engineering, still hasn't got his approval. He claimed no points for experience, but he got his 189 in Dec 2017, so he isn't waiting for 190 nsw approval anymore. Anyways, the point is, you guys have received, the pre-invite/ application to apply for nomination, if you actually have the points that you claimed in your eoi, then there is nothing to worry about, you will definitely get the approval from nsw. It's just a matter of when their officer approves your case. No point comparing with others who have received their approvals early. Yours will definitely come soon too. Maybe, prepare other documents like medicals, PCC, form 80, 1221.
> Cheers guys.


Hi All,

Thank you for the reply.It indeed gave us the hope and patience to wait.

Finally....Received NSW State Sponsorship Approval today

Occupation:221111(Accountant General)
NSW Preinvite- 01.12.2017
NSW Pre-invite payment done on 04.12.2017
NSW Approval: 22-01-2018


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

sankav said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Thank you for the reply.It indeed gave us the hope and patience to wait.
> 
> ...


Where is my approval?


----------



## Faraz365 (Apr 8, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Where is my approval?


Hello,
Congratulations.
Please delete 189 application in eoi.
Thank you

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


----------



## zerogunsg (Jan 22, 2018)

Hey guys! &#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225; I have been a long time reader here and i just recently register in this forum. I just received a pre invite from NSW this afternoon &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;. I would like to thank everyone for the guidance. My occupation is 65+5 - Software Engineer.

10 points - occupation
30 - age
10 - english
15 - bachelor degree.

My friend from US also received a pre invite, she's a business analyst Cheers! &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

zerogunsg said:


> Hey guys! ������ I have been a long time reader here and i just recently register in this forum. I just received a pre invite from NSW this afternoon ����. I would like to thank everyone for the guidance. My occupation is 65+5 - Software Engineer.
> 
> 10 points - occupation
> 30 - age
> ...


Congratulations to both of you.


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

zerogunsg said:


> Hey guys! &#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225; I have been a long time reader here and i just recently register in this forum. I just received a pre invite from NSW this afternoon &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;. I would like to thank everyone for the guidance. My occupation is 65+5 - Software Engineer.
> 
> 10 points - occupation
> 30 - age
> ...




Wow congrats , happy for you ! 
You gave hope 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zerogunsg (Jan 22, 2018)

Thank you! Madcat


----------



## zerogunsg (Jan 22, 2018)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Wow congrats , happy for you !
> You gave hope
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You will receive yours soon


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

zerogunsg said:


> You will receive yours soon


Thank you @zerogunsg 
when did you file your EOI ?


----------



## zerogunsg (Jan 22, 2018)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Thank you @zerogunsg
> when did you file your EOI ?


Mid December.

December 18 to be exact. But my friend filed her EOI around september.


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

zerogunsg said:


> Hey guys! ������ I have been a long time reader here and i just recently register in this forum. I just received a pre invite from NSW this afternoon ����. I would like to thank everyone for the guidance. My occupation is 65+5 - Software Engineer.
> 
> 10 points - occupation
> 30 - age
> ...


Many Congratulations! Please mention your timeline as well. Also, if possible, your friend's timeline as I am also in the same occupation: ICT Business Analyst!


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

zerogunsg said:


> Mid December.
> 
> December 18 to be exact. But my friend filed her EOI around september.


Congrats bro. I also applied this month EOI 12/01/2018 when Should I expect pre-invite NSW. Do you any idea give me suggestion please.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

261312 - Developer Programmer

ACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 25-NOV-2017
PTE: 10-01-2018

EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018
EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
Spouse points: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)

189: 70 pts 
190: 75 pts


----------



## zerogunsg (Jan 22, 2018)

This is the invite that i received. I screenshot a portion of it. Im having difficulty replying because im on mobile right now.


----------



## zerogunsg (Jan 22, 2018)




----------



## zerogunsg (Jan 22, 2018)

seems i cannot attached an image. anyway, kudos to all of you guys!


----------



## zerogunsg (Jan 22, 2018)

venkat said:


> Congrats bro. I also applied this month EOI 12/01/2018 when Should I expect pre-invite NSW. Do you any idea give me suggestion please.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont know, I don't have a magic crystal ball. I guess it is just pure luck. Im just thankful that NSW selected me.


----------



## zerogunsg (Jan 22, 2018)

btw, I submitted 189 last october, but after 2 months i was not getting an invite from DIBP, so i decided to try my chance in NSW 190. and just received it this afternoon.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

zerogunsg said:


> I dont know, I don't have a magic crystal ball. I guess it is just pure luck. Im just thankful that NSW selected me.


Thanks, bro. Everyone does not have any magic balls bro. Just I have asked do you have any idea. it's okay No issues.


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

zerogunsg said:


> Hey guys! &#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225;&#55356;&#57225; I have been a long time reader here and i just recently register in this forum. I just received a pre invite from NSW this afternoon &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;. I would like to thank everyone for the guidance. My occupation is 65+5 - Software Engineer.
> 
> 10 points - occupation
> 30 - age
> ...


You are in Anz coed - 261313, i also lodged EOI in 8 th dec with 65 marks. When can i expect the preinvite?


----------



## zerogunsg (Jan 22, 2018)

I read in other forums, some people also received their pre-invites. The guy is from Ireland - Nurse and the other guy who is a Software Programmer, from UK. (I think he is also 65+ 5 points)

Anyway, got to go now guys! Just dont give up! aussie aussie oi oi oi!


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello everyone,

Received the Approval/Invitation/ITA from NSW today.

All the best to everyone who is waiting. 

Also, can anyone help me with the HAP ID generation process?


ANZSCO - 261312
PTE - 20
Edu - 15
Age - 30
Exp - N/A
NSW Eoi DOE - 26 October 2017 65+5 points
NSW Pre invite - 3 November 2017
NSW applied - 8 November 2017
NSW approval/Invite - 22 January 2018
Visa Lodge - 🤞
Grant - 🤞


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Piyushtomar said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Received the Approval/Invitation/ITA from NSW today.
> 
> ...



Congrats bro.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

261312 - Developer Programmer

ACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 25-NOV-2017
PTE: 10-01-2018

EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018
EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
Spouse points: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)

189: 70 pts 
190: 75 pts


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

zerogunsg said:


> I read in other forums, some people also received their pre-invites. The guy is from Ireland - Nurse and the other guy who is a Software Programmer, from UK. (I think he is also 65+ 5 points)
> 
> Anyway, got to go now guys! Just dont ogive up! aussie aussie oi oi oi!


 I thought dir is a preinvite oooo. If dir is someone will av posted it.a lot of us r waiting on dis thread.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

zerogunsg said:


> I have been a long time reader here and i just recently register in this forum. I just received a pre invite from NSW this afternoon &#55357;&#56845;&#55357;&#56845;. I would like to thank everyone for the guidance. My occupation is 65+5 - Software Engineer.
> 
> 10 points - occupation
> 30 - age
> ...



Ihey, congratz mate. 
It means you are from 261313 category ryt. 
Woow. Good to hear that. Nsw now considering 10 -for English 261313 applicants even got 65+5. What a great news. 
Thanks for sharing this man.
Good luck for the rest of the process. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Piyushtomar said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Received the Approval/Invitation/ITA from NSW today.
> 
> ...


For HAP ID go through this web page

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...th-requirement/arranging-a-health-examination


Cheers


----------



## lucianoesmoura (Nov 16, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> Did any one got pre-invitation on Telecommunications engineer 263311 from NSW (190) Or any one expecting pre-invitation.
> 
> Regards


I was aware of one case with 75+5 and two with 70+5. And hoping for a drop to 65+5 in the near future.


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> Did any one got pre-invitation on Telecommunications engineer 263311 from NSW (190) Or any one expecting pre-invitation.
> 
> Regards


 Am awaiting preinvite took eoi submitted 8th December 2017. Agricultural scientists. Points 65+ 5 point ( 20 point superior English) yet to get a preinvite.... I wonder if NSW is interested on agricultural scientists, though its on the priority list.,I guess its just dir for decoration.


----------



## Mregmi (Oct 9, 2017)

Sorry for not being specific in previous post.
I received the full invitation today to apply 190 visa nsw.
Pre invitation received on 1st of December, applied same day.
Points breakdown
Age: 25
English: 10 (OET B each band)
Australian study requirements: 5
Bachelor level: 15
Experience 1 year: 5 points
Total 60 + 5 nsw nomination.
Those who waiting for 254499 registered nurse NEC, I highly recommend you to get a specialty and change your ANZSCO code. I waited for 1 year with 60 points for 254499, nothing, then I changed my code to 254412 aged care, pre invitation received within 2 weeks. One of my friends received pre invitation with 60 points for 254412 aged care, they are going for sub profession l think.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Piyushtomar said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Received the Approval/Invitation/ITA from NSW today.
> 
> ...


___________________________________________________________________

congratulations


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Dear Mates,
*
Any one can confirm *263311 Telecommunications Engineer* pre-invitations.. 

*Thanks*


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Any agricultural scientists with preinvite or invite in NSW should please indicate. Even if it was in the past. Just wanted to be sure if NSW invites agricultural scientists. Thanx


----------



## mancmike (Oct 8, 2017)

Seems to be general slow and random progress on receiving approval after ITA for 190 NSW, and also a mix of the ITA dates....some people with ITA 18/12/17 approved before some from 11/2017???

Has it historically always been like this? I'm struggling to see how they get even through the number of pre-invites if they are approving only a handful a day (<5 per day on immitracker at the moment?!) 

One thing I did notice when working in Aus year was that January was generally a slow month due to school summer holidays....wonder if that's playing a part in the processing time/general 189 fiasco that is going on....hwell:


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Mregmi said:


> Sorry for not being specific in previous post.
> I received the full invitation today to apply 190 visa nsw.
> Pre invitation received on 1st of December, applied same day.
> Points breakdown
> ...




I have sent personal message to you. Please reply me if you get free time. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Mregmi said:


> Sorry for not being specific in previous post.
> I received the full invitation today to apply 190 visa nsw.
> Pre invitation received on 1st of December, applied same day.
> Points breakdown
> ...




While you change your ANZSCO code to 254412, did your DOE get changed or remain same?? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

newbienz said:


> For HAP ID go through this web page
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks boss ✌


ANZSCO - 261312
PTE - 20
Edu - 15
Age - 30
Exp - N/A
NSW Eoi DOE - 26 October 2017 65+5 points
NSW Pre invite - 3 November 2017
NSW applied - 8 November 2017
NSW approval/Invite - 22 January 2018
Visa Lodge - 🤞
Grant - 🤞


----------



## Mregmi (Oct 9, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Mregmi said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry for not being specific in previous post.
> ...


My old EOI had 189 and 190 both selected, so I created new eoi after receiving new skill assessment.


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

AsifRehman said:


> *Dear Mates,
> *
> Any one can confirm *263311 Telecommunications Engineer* pre-invitations..
> 
> *Thanks*


I also want to know this. We are at the same boat. I have lost hope for 189 and applied for 190 NSW with 65+5.


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

Abul_bd said:


> I also want to know this. We are at the same boat. I have lost hope for 189 and applied for 190 NSW with 65+5.




Take me to your boat as well. By the way I have 60+5 points


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

hkglpr said:


> Abul_bd said:
> 
> 
> > I also want to know this. We are at the same boat. I have lost hope for 189 and applied for 190 NSW with 65+5.
> ...


ha ha. I'm totally hopeless now. Wasted lots of time and energy. Can't see any light end of the tunnel.


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

Hello Seniors,

I just created an Immi account but am unable to find the option to upload the documents that I have. Nor do I see the option of 190 State sponsored visa in the New Application option. Can you please guide me around this.

Thanks in advance!


ANZSCO - 261312
PTE - 20
Edu - 15
Age - 30
Exp - N/A
NSW Eoi DOE - 26 October 2017 65+5 points
NSW Pre invite - 3 November 2017
NSW applied - 8 November 2017
NSW approval/Invite - 22 January 2018
Visa Lodge - 🤞
Grant - 🤞


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Piyushtomar said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I just created an Immi account but am unable to find the option to upload the documents that I have. Nor do I see the option of 190 State sponsored visa in the New Application option. Can you please guide me around this.
> 
> ...



I think you need to pay for visa first then upload docs.


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> I think you need to pay for visa first then upload docs.




Well yes that is what is happening 


ANZSCO - 261312
PTE - 20
Edu - 15
Age - 30
Exp - N/A
NSW Eoi DOE - 26 October 2017 65+5 points
NSW Pre invite - 3 November 2017
NSW applied - 8 November 2017
NSW approval/Invite - 22 January 2018
Visa Lodge - 🤞
Grant - 🤞


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

Any NSW pre invites in Jan 2018?


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

Hi

If you have already created your immiaccount, then you can go by the following steps

1. Click "Apply Visa" against your 190 in Skill Select
2. Provide your immiaccount credentials in the next page and login - This will automatically link your immiaccount to your 190
3. Answer the questionnaire - i think it comes to around 13 pages
4. On completion, make the payment and submit
5. Wait for some time till the status of your immiaccount changes to "Received" (mine took around 30 mins, but it might take longer/shorter as well)
6. After this you will be able to view the various categories under which you can upload the documents
7. In case of queries, you can find good info on EF as well as on youtube

Hope this helps

Regards





Piyushtomar said:


> Hello Seniors,
> 
> I just created an Immi account but am unable to find the option to upload the documents that I have. Nor do I see the option of 190 State sponsored visa in the New Application option. Can you please guide me around this.
> 
> ...


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hello friends. I have done my EOI fir 189 n 190 today with my own 65 points in 233111 chemical engin. I m looking for the rough time frame released by acacia earlier regarding invitation in nonprorata but m not able to find it. Can u plz help me to know pissibilities of invite in my case.


----------



## Kaur preet (Jul 4, 2017)

Hi guys
I am also telecom engineer with 60+5 
Waiting for 190 because no hope for 189


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

*NSW Preinvite job offer*

My current company has issued a job offer for me in NSW. Would this in anyway speed up the invite process with (65 + 5)?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vsundarraman said:


> My current company has issued a job offer for me in NSW. Would this in anyway speed up the invite process with (65 + 5)?


Once you get a pre invite, your chances of getting the final invite are higher with a job offer
But unfortunately there is no mechanism where you can mark the same in the EOI that I am aware of

You have to wait patiently for the preinvite or ask your employer to sponsor you for 457 or PR directly 

Cheers


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jan 19, 2018)

Anyone get NSW 190 pre invite today? It seems the state has started to send pre invitation from yesterday.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Peanutbutter said:


> Anyone get NSW 190 pre invite today? It seems the state has started to send pre invitation from yesterday.



ohhhh. is it? I haven't received pre-invite.

Note: Any of your friends got pre-invite. How did you know about yesterday pre-invites?
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

261312 - Developer Programmer

ACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 25-NOV-2017
PTE: 10-01-2018

EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018
EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
Spouse points: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)

189: 70 pts 
190: 75 pts


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jan 19, 2018)

Know by pre comments of this thread. One said received pre invite with 65+5 pro rata occupation yesterday.


----------



## anishantonyvp (Oct 30, 2017)

Hello Everyone, 

I finally got the pre-invite approval after 7 weeks of wait. Though I was a bit worried because of my English points but it finally came. Thanks everyone for the support.


261312 - Developer Programmer
EOI DOE Updated (189): 03-11-2017 ( 70 pts )
EOI DOE (190 NSW ) : 16-11-2017 ( 75 pts )
Pre- invite received : 01-12-2017
Pre- invite submitted : 06-12-2017
Pre-invite Approved : 23-1-2018

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 15 pts
PTE: 10 pts (1st Attempt)


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Peanutbutter said:


> Know by pre comments of this thread. One said received pre invite with 65+5 pro rata occupation yesterday.


That was approval I think not pre-invite bro.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

anishantonyvp said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I finally got the pre-invite approval after 7 weeks of wait. Though I was a bit worried because of my English points but it finally came. Thanks everyone for the support.
> 
> ...


*Congratulations Bro.*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

261312 - Developer Programmer

ACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 25-NOV-2017
PTE: 10-01-2018

EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018
EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
Spouse points: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)

189: 70 pts 
190: 75 pts


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jan 19, 2018)

venkat said:


> That was approval I think not pre-invite bro.


Check page 297 one comment said pre invite.


----------



## Uzi19 (Jan 18, 2018)

*Waiting As well.*



venkat said:


> *Congratulations Bro.*
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 261312 - Developer Programmer
> ...


Hey there,

I am on the same boat with you. Please update when you get yours

EOI DOE Updated (189): 19-01-2018
EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 20-01-2018
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 20 + 5 pts
Victorian Exp: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts

189: 70 pts 
190: 75 pts


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Uzi19 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> I am on the same boat with you. Please update when you get yours
> 
> ...


Sure bro.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

261312 - Developer Programmer

ACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 25-NOV-2017
PTE: 10-01-2018

EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018
EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
Spouse points: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)

189: 70 pts 
190: 75 pts


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

Hi All, I have received pre invite on 27-Nov-17 and submitted application with fees on 29-Nov-17. Till today I have not yet received any approval from NSW nearly 52 days. I have 80 points (including 5 state + 20 PTE). Can someone please advise what is the TAT for approval? Shall I write a follow up mail to dibp or I need to wait? Please advise.

Thanks and Regards
Sanjay


----------



## vikrantandotra (Jan 22, 2018)

sanjay_nnn said:


> Hi All, I have received pre invite on 27-Nov-17 and submitted application with fees on 29-Nov-17. Till today I have not yet received any approval from NSW nearly 52 days. I have 80 points (including 5 state + 20 PTE). Can someone please advise what is the TAT for approval? Shall I write a follow up mail to dibp or I need to wait? Please advise.
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> Sanjay




May i know under what job code and in how many days u got the pre-invite.


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

221111 Accountant General, I got pre invite in 7 days.


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

This is regarding the telecom engineer sponsorship approval from nsw, after receiving the pre invite. My brother still hasn't received the approval from nsw. He also accepted the invite in November itself. 
Maybe this helps the other telecom engineers who have been waiting patiently for a while now. Don't worry guys, your approval will come. 30/60/90 days, doesn't matter. It will come. Just remember you've got the pre invite, trust me at this stage, with all the changes happening in 189 visa, this 190 pre invite is a blessing. Days doesn't matter, your approval will come, provided you've only claimed points you were eligible for. 
Cheers


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

sanjay_nnn said:


> Hi All, I have received pre invite on 27-Nov-17 and submitted application with fees on 29-Nov-17. Till today I have not yet received any approval from NSW nearly 52 days. I have 80 points (including 5 state + 20 PTE). Can someone please advise what is the TAT for approval? Shall I write a follow up mail to dibp or I need to wait? Please advise.
> 
> Thanks and Regards
> Sanjay




Hi Sanjay,
In my personal experience there is no specific pattern to identify one's date for Pre Invite approval. I had received my pre invite on Nov 3 but our friends who had received their pre invites in December got their approvals first. Even though we had the same job code and points. 

So, dont worry and just wait calmly. They say it will take at most 12 weeks. So you must wait patiently until then. 

Cheers!
Piyush 


ANZSCO - 261312
PTE - 20
Edu - 15
Age - 30
Exp - N/A
NSW Eoi DOE - 26 October 2017 65+5 points
NSW Pre invite - 3 November 2017
NSW applied - 8 November 2017
NSW approval/Invite - 22 January 2018
Visa Lodge - 🤞
Grant - 🤞


----------



## hamid.it (Dec 4, 2015)

xchaman said:


> This is regarding the telecom engineer sponsorship approval from nsw, after receiving the pre invite. My brother still hasn't received the approval from nsw. He also accepted the invite in November itself.
> Maybe this helps the other telecom engineers who have been waiting patiently for a while now. Don't worry guys, your approval will come. 30/60/90 days, doesn't matter. It will come. Just remember you've got the pre invite, trust me at this stage, with all the changes happening in 189 visa, this 190 pre invite is a blessing. Days doesn't matter, your approval will come, provided you've only claimed points you were eligible for.
> Cheers


Hi xchaman
would you please share your brother points break down and time of pre invitation ?
thanks in advance


----------



## hamid.it (Dec 4, 2015)

xchaman said:


> This is regarding the telecom engineer sponsorship approval from nsw, after receiving the pre invite. My brother still hasn't received the approval from nsw. He also accepted the invite in November itself.
> Maybe this helps the other telecom engineers who have been waiting patiently for a while now. Don't worry guys, your approval will come. 30/60/90 days, doesn't matter. It will come. Just remember you've got the pre invite, trust me at this stage, with all the changes happening in 189 visa, this 190 pre invite is a blessing. Days doesn't matter, your approval will come, provided you've only claimed points you were eligible for.
> Cheers


Dear XCHAMAN
Would you please share your brother date of pre invitation and points break down?
Best 
Regards


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

sanjay_nnn said:


> 221111 Accountant General, I got pre invite in 7 days.


What was your DOE and points?


----------



## nanho1 (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi Friends,
I have received ITA to apply for NSW and am working on the same.
I have couple of queries:

For ACS assessment, for one of my previous organizations , I had taken roles/responsibility letter from my manager. 
I later came to know that the organization may also provide the same on company letterhead.

My question is :
Would it be fine if I take roles/responsibilities letter from the company and provide that in my visa application ? 
Or, am I supposed to or bound to submit the same roles/responsibilities letter that I had used during ACS assessment (and which was provided by an individual - my manager) ? 

Please suggest and guide.

Thanks,
Nanho


----------



## Infiniteniny (Aug 17, 2017)

Hello house, please do we know of anyone in stream 2 that got pre invite


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

nanho1 said:


> Hi Friends,
> I have received ITA to apply for NSW and am working on the same.
> I have couple of queries:
> 
> ...


congratulations ... did you get your pre invite today ?? also please share your points and occupation ,,, YES you can use the other letter on company letterhead signed by your manager


----------



## pnkjmane (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi, I am 222311 with 65+5 points awaiting NSW invite since Aug 17. Do i stand any chance? Do i have any other route to get the visa?


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

From Immitracker, it appears that they haven't given out any ITA this year. Can anybody confirm?


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Where is my nomination approval. I'm waiting for email. 
We need to move as quickly as possible. My daughter will start 5 class in April. The higher class it will be more difficult for her to adjust to Australian school system.
I'm desperately waiting .


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Where is my nomination approval. I'm waiting for email.
> We need to move as quickly as possible. My daughter will start 5 class in April. The higher class it will be more difficult for her to adjust to Australian school system.
> I'm desperately waiting .


Don't be so anxious. Australians just finished their end year break (usually from 15/12 to 15/01). That means the documents you had submitted to NSW immigration department is now being processed.

I think that you will receive the official invitation from them soon. In the meantime, you could gather the character check from your local police and have the medical checkups for all your family members.


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

:spit:


hamid.it said:


> Hi xchaman
> would you please share your brother points break down and time of pre invitation ?
> thanks in advance


He has age 30, PTE 20, edu 20. Total 70+5ss
He received pre invite on 17th Nov 2pm Melbourne time.


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Where is my nomination approval. I'm waiting for email.
> We need to move as quickly as possible. My daughter will start 5 class in April. The higher class it will be more difficult for her to adjust to Australian school system.
> I'm desperately waiting .


Hey buddy, take it easy. This is a very big change in life for everyone, in your family and your extended family. Don't worry, I'm sure your daughter will fit in like a glove. With PR, I believe, you are moving here for good, and that's a beautiful decision.
Just keep calm, you have soo much to explore here in Australia, it's life changing. Relax. You'll be fine.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

1337 said:


> From Immitracker, it appears that they haven't given out any ITA this year. Can anybody confirm?


I don't think they have yet invited yet. It has been dead slow. Some people are waiting for approval for last 10 weeks, which is extremely long. On average it takes 6 weeks.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

xchaman said:


> Hey buddy, take it easy. This is a very big change in life for everyone, in your family and your extended family. Don't worry, I'm sure your daughter will fit in like a glove. With PR, I believe, you are moving here for good, and that's a beautiful decision.
> Just keep calm, you have soo much to explore here in Australia, it's life changing. Relax. You'll be fine.


Hey thank you a lot for supporting words. In the meantime we can only wait patiently.


----------



## gauravdaroch (Nov 19, 2017)

milindpatel26 said:


> Hello friends. I have done my EOI fir 189 n 190 today with my own 65 points in 233111 chemical engin. I m looking for the rough time frame released by acacia earlier regarding invitation in nonprorata but m not able to find it. Can u plz help me to know pissibilities of invite in my case.




Not able to understand what data u require. I am also chemical engineer 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello Friends,

Anyone received pre-invite 190 (NSW & VIC ) today for developer programmer or software engineer.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

261312 - Developer Programmer

ACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 25-NOV-2017
PTE: 10-01-2018

EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018
EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
Spouse points: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)

189: 70 pts 
190: 75 pts


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Dear mate, did anyone got invitation from NSW having ANZSCO 263311.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

venkat said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Anyone received pre-invite 190 (NSW & VIC ) today for developer programmer or software engineer.
> 
> ...


I have not seen anyone recently (i.e. in January)


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Guys a quick question for the seniors here in the group.
I already have my SA 489 under process since Oct 2017. My job code 224711 has been moved from STSOL to MLTSOL during the 17 Jan update. I was informed by my agent that I am eligible for 189 now due to this change.
But I am in a dilemma. Question now is can I submit a new EOI for 189 without withdrawing 489 visa application? Once I receive an invite I will withdraw the application.

Anyone who can help me with a clear response would be appreciated.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maraikayer (Feb 28, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Guys a quick question for the seniors here in the group.
> I already have my SA 489 under process since Oct 2017. My job code 224711 has been moved from STSOL to MLTSOL during the 17 Jan update. I was informed by my agent that I am eligible for 189 now due to this change.
> But I am in a dilemma. Question now is can I submit a new EOI for 189 without withdrawing 489 visa application? Once I receive an invite I will withdraw the application.
> 
> ...


Create a new immi account with a different ID and express your interest.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

maraikayer said:


> Create a new immi account with a different ID and express your interest.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Thanks. The question however is once your visa application is under process, all your EOI gets suspended. If I submit a new EOI will it also get suspended as my visa application is already under process and a CO has been assigned to it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

Any external auditor got invited by NSW recently with no experience and 20 points for English. 75+5. please update.


----------



## dreamaussie15 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi ,

I paid visa fee on Jan 20 2018 and submitted all docs on Jan 22, when can i expect CO assigned.

Please shed some light.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

dreamaussie15 said:


> Hi ,
> 
> I paid visa fee on Jan 20 2018 and submitted all docs on Jan 22, when can i expect CO assigned.
> 
> Please shed some light.




If there are no additional documentation required then it could be a direct grant but no one can tell how long it will require. CO assignment happens mostly if they require some additional document or information from you. Therefore stay calm and enjoy the time.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjay_nnn (Jan 27, 2017)

Piyushtomar said:


> sanjay_nnn said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All, I have received pre invite on 27-Nov-17 and submitted application with fees on 29-Nov-17. Till today I have not yet received any approval from NSW nearly 52 days. I have 80 points (including 5 state + 20 PTE). Can someone please advise what is the TAT for approval? Shall I write a follow up mail to dibp or I need to wait? Please advise.
> ...


Thanks Piyush.


----------



## dreamaussie15 (Mar 18, 2017)

My consultancy suggest no need to provide joining letter, releving letter for some non claiming points company.

If they need DIBP can have accessto ACS website internally.

So my consultancy told me not to create confusing the CO.

Is it true.



ghoshsudeep79 said:


> If there are no additional documentation required then it could be a direct grant but no one can tell how long it will require. CO assignment happens mostly if they require some additional document or information from you. Therefore stay calm and enjoy the time.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

dreamaussie15 said:


> My consultancy suggest no need to provide joining letter, releving letter for some non claiming points company.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It is always advisable to submit documents for all the work experience whether you are claiming points or not. It can result in unnecessary delay if the CO ask for it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello Friends,

I saw in myimmitracker.com there was one guy got VIC within 3 days (He applied 19/01/2018 and he got 22/01/2018), but he has 20 in PTE and total points 70 points only.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

He is developer programmer


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> It is always advisable to submit documents for all the work experience whether you are claiming points or not. It can result in unnecessary delay if the CO ask for it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would not agree with the above. 

I suggest to only upload evidence of claimed work exp.


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> ghoshsudeep79 said:
> 
> 
> > It is always advisable to submit documents for all the work experience whether you are claiming points or not. It can result in unnecessary delay if the CO ask for it.
> ...


Andrey,

I got my ACS done only on the relevant jobs. I did not send them my non relevant jobs and education. My points will not increase even if I did.

Do you think I made a mistake? Should I get another assessment done mentioning all jobs and educations? Or should I wait for CO to ask me?

Anyone who can help me on this...

Thanks

Jasim


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

Friends,
What is the fees for Medicals for 190 Visa for adult and child ?
What is the processing time for the medical tests ?

Regards,
Nanho


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nanho said:


> Friends,
> What is the fees for Medicals for 190 Visa for adult and child ?
> What is the processing time for the medical tests ?
> 
> ...


It would vary from country to country and also within same country from hospital to hospital
You would need to check the same from the approved clinic or hospital nearest to you

They generally upload the results within a week of the tests, if all is well

Cheers


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

newbienz said:


> It would vary from country to country and also within same country from hospital to hospital
> You would need to check the same from the approved clinic or hospital nearest to you
> 
> They generally upload the results within a week of the tests, if all is well
> ...


Thanks Newbienz,
I am in India. Do you have any idea about the fees here?
Would not the fees be same for any panel physician or does it vary?

Also, is it possible to get medical done before lodging visa ?

As per the link 
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav.../arranging-a-health-examination#sub-heading-1 
I believe I shall be able to complete health examination before lodging visa.
Just thought I would confirm.

Thanks,
Nanho


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nanho said:


> Thanks Newbienz,
> I am in India. Do you have any idea about the fees here?
> Would not the fees be same for any panel physician or does it vary?
> 
> ...


Is it so difficult to call up the nearest clinic and Enquire ?

And yes it is possible to get the medicals done before lodging the visa
In fact most members do that

Cheers


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

nanho said:


> Thanks Newbienz,
> I am in India. Do you have any idea about the fees here?
> Would not the fees be same for any panel physician or does it vary?
> 
> ...


Its the hospital that you choose makes the difference in fee. For a hospital in Bangalore back it 2016 it was about 3-4K if I remember right so its should around that bracket.

And yes you can do your medicals before you get invited. But, its advised to do only if you sure on being invited in 1-2 rounds. Again its left to the individual.


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

aussiedream87 said:


> Its the hospital that you choose makes the difference in fee. For a hospital in Bangalore back it 2016 it was about 3-4K if I remember right so its should around that bracket.
> 
> And yes you can do your medicals before you get invited. But, its advised to do only if you sure on being invited in 1-2 rounds. Again its left to the individual.


Thanks Aussiedreams.
I have already been invited to apply for 190 NSW.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

nanho said:


> Thanks Aussiedreams.
> I have already been invited to apply for 190 NSW.


Ahh, in that case, you can go ahead. I didn't know about your timelines earlier. I would recommend checking the hospital's reviews with anyone in the forum before you apply.

All the best!!

Alos, PCC is something you can work on as well.


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

aussiedream87 said:


> Ahh, in that case, you can go ahead. I didn't know about your timelines earlier. I would recommend checking the hospital's reviews with anyone in the forum before you apply.
> 
> All the best!!
> 
> Alos, PCC is something you can work on as well.


From what I understand, *for candidates outside Australia*, medical can only be done by a panel physician.
Heading "Health examinations outside Australia" at link "https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/heal/meeting-the-healthrequirement/arranging-a-health-examination"

Please correct me if my understanding looks incorrect?

I am based at Hyderabad and there seems to be only one panel specialist here ! 
So, taking reviews probably is not needed


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

nanho said:


> From what I understand, *for candidates outside Australia*, medical can only be done by a panel physician.
> Heading "Health examinations outside Australia" at link "https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/visa/heal/meeting-the-healthrequirement/arranging-a-health-examination"
> 
> Please correct me if my understanding looks incorrect?
> ...


Refer to this URL and choose HYDERABAD under panel physicians and you will be able to see 2 hospitals.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/lega/help/location/india


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

aussiedream87 said:


> Refer to this URL and choose HYDERABAD under panel physicians and you will be able to see 2 hospitals.
> 
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/lega/help/location/india


Oh yes, you are right.
There are two hospitals. I was mistakenly looking at the service center (VFS Global).
Thanks for pointing that out AussiDream :thumb:


----------



## Bhanu3732 (Dec 28, 2017)

nanho said:


> Thanks Newbienz,
> I am in India. Do you have any idea about the fees here?
> Would not the fees be same for any panel physician or does it vary?
> 
> ...


Its Rs5200 in Delhi Centre


----------



## dreamaussie15 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi,

Will co contact for that? 



andreyx108b said:


> I would not agree with the above.
> 
> I suggest to only upload evidence of claimed work exp.


----------



## dreamaussie15 (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi ,

I lodged on Jan 20 , when can i expect CO assigned to my document.

Will it be shown in my Immiaccount page.

Thanks.
DA


----------



## akshat13 (Apr 29, 2013)

*NSW Invite*

Its been a really long since I am waiting to get invited for NSW. Is there any people around who have submitted their EOI in 2016 (Sep-Dec) under System analyst and yet to receive the Pre Invite.

Please check my timeline below.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Did Anyone get nomination approval email today?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

akshat13 said:


> Its been a really long since I am waiting to get invited for NSW. Is there any people around who have submitted their EOI in 2016 (Sep-Dec) under System analyst and yet to receive the Pre Invite.
> 
> Please check my timeline below.


I am also same boat bro, waiting for pre-invite.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

261312 - Developer Programmer

ACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 25-NOV-2017
PTE: 10-01-2018

EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018
EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
Spouse points: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)

189: 70 pts 
190: 75 pts


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

akshat13 said:


> Its been a really long since I am waiting to get invited for NSW. Is there any people around who have submitted their EOI in 2016 (Sep-Dec) under System analyst and yet to receive the Pre Invite.
> 
> Please check my timeline below.


Why don't you try VIC, they are inviting 261112 with those points. I have seen a couple of them recently who received pre invites.


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

What's up with NSW. Seems no preinvite is issued anymore.any preinvite ? Pls indicate


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jan 19, 2018)

3 business days left for this month hope something good will happen.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jayman1 said:


> Andrey,
> 
> I got my ACS done only on the relevant jobs. I did not send them my non relevant jobs and education. My points will not increase even if I did.
> 
> ...



I think you did all right...

I also got assessed with relevant job and docs.


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I think you did all right...
> 
> I also got assessed with relevant job and docs.


Thanks Andrey!


----------



## Bhavik S (Sep 23, 2017)

Hi, Has anyone received any invites under Stream 2 for Job Code 223112

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bhavik S (Sep 23, 2017)

Bhavik S said:


> Hi, Has anyone received any invites under Stream 2 for Job Code 223112
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


I have filed my EOI in the month of May'17 for Visa Type 190 for NSW... I am still waiting for my pre invite... Is anyone sailing in the same boat? It's been Really long. Any comments guys?

Sent from my Lenovo K33a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Peanutbutter said:


> 3 business days left for this month hope something good will happen.





Same feelings  ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

it has been horrific two years with NSW and SkillSelect 2 years...


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> it has been horrific two years with NSW and SkillSelect 2 years...




OMG  2 years .. you got pre invite ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> OMG  2 years .. you got pre invite ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i got my grant 2 years ago... i mean so many people are waiting, but invites are minimum.


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

If i want to add additional work experience in my Previous Assessment then how much ACS will charge i mean fees ??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

arnish.singh said:


> If i want to add additional work experience in my Previous Assessment then how much ACS will charge i mean fees ??


there is no such option afaik... although... i think someone mentioned something about it.


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

arnish.singh said:


> If i want to add additional work experience in my Previous Assessment then how much ACS will charge i mean fees ??


If it's a job that u didn't mention in the previous one, then it will be a whole new assessment with the same fee. I think...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jayman1 said:


> If it's a job that u didn't mention in the previous one, then it will be a whole new assessment with the same fee. I think...


that'a what i recall too.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

arnish.singh said:


> if i want to add additional work experience in my previous assessment then how much acs will charge i mean fees ??


500 aud


----------



## amoghk (Aug 1, 2017)

arnish.singh said:


> If i want to add additional work experience in my Previous Assessment then how much ACS will charge i mean fees ??


If the additional work experience is after the assesment then you dont need to have it assessed again. Update your EOI and then have proofs about employment for DIBP


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

Thanks to all for valuable replies


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anupamkelkar said:


> If the additional work experience is after the assesment then you dont need to have it assessed again. Update your EOI and then have proofs about employment for DIBP


It’s not as simple and amd easy as it appears from this post

Go through my thread, the link which is given in my signature if you really want to know

Cheers


----------



## Mani2246 (Dec 19, 2017)

venkat said:


> Hi Bro,
> 
> What is your ANZCO code, your wife should require minimum 2+ years experience without this AUS team do not give 5 points?


It is 261313. An agent told me that experience is not required to get partner points. And her skills (teacher) should be in same list for which I would apply (software engineer) for assessment.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Mani2246 said:


> It is 261313. An agent told me that experience is not required to get partner points. And her skills (teacher) should be in same list for which I would apply (software engineer) for assessment.


Your agent is correct theoretically 
But in practice to get a positive assessment as a teacher, it would require some experience in all probability 

I hope you are aware that You cannot claim partner points just by claiming that your wife is a teacher
She has to be assessed positively by the relevant skills assessment agency also in Australia 

Cheers


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

How i can find IT Company is genuine or Fake in the list of DIBP ?
If company is not Private Limited then just ISO certificate and approved by Govt. of India is okay or not ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

arnish.singh said:


> How i can find IT Company is genuine or Fake in the list of DIBP ?
> If company is not Private Limited then just ISO certificate and approved by Govt. of India is okay or not ?


I have never heard that DIBP has published any list about fake companies 

As and when you submit an application, the department will verify all your claims including if the company is genuine or not from their own resources 

Be rest assured they have all forensic tools available at their disposal to verify the same, if they are suspicious 

You can not predict which documents or certificate will satisfy them about the genuineness of the company 

Cheers


----------



## Markuz (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi there, 

I'm running out of time as my current visa is going to expire mid March and haven't even been pre-invited.
If I select "any" for preferred state to sponsor me is it possible to get invited by more than one state? I prefer NSW but since there is not much time left I guess I should try all states.

Does anyone have an idea about what to do and could help me please?

341111
55+5 points


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Markuz said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I'm running out of time as my current visa is going to expire mid March and haven't even been pre-invited.
> If I select "any" for preferred state to sponsor me is it possible to get invited by more than one state? I prefer NSW but since there is not much time left I guess I should try all states.
> ...


The chances of you getting an invite with just 55 is extremely low

No harm in trying with all states in 1 EOI, or lodging individual EOIs for each state separately 

Try to get your employer to sponsor you for 457 

Cheers


----------



## Markuz (Nov 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Markuz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there,
> ...


Thanks for your advice. 
Does it affect the possibility to get invited by NSW if I got invited by a different state first? Or is it possible to get more than one approvel for the 190 from differnt states?

One electrician with 55+5 points got invited in November. 

Sponsorship is one of the contingency plans but it might be too late for this already, too. My boss needs to get approved as sponsor first and I think this will take a few weeks as well.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Markuz said:


> Thanks for your advice.
> Does it affect the possibility to get invited by NSW if I got invited by a different state first? Or is it possible to get more than one approvel for the 190 from differnt states?
> 
> One electrician with 55+5 points got invited in November.
> ...


How far the states have access to the EOI database, it is not known

Applicants including you, are not getting a single invite and you are thinking of multiple invites 
Anyways, if you have different EOIs , you can get multiple invites theoretically 

Cheers


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jan 19, 2018)

Markuz said:


> Thanks for your advice.
> Does it affect the possibility to get invited by NSW if I got invited by a different state first? Or is it possible to get more than one approvel for the 190 from differnt states?
> 
> One electrician with 55+5 points got invited in November.
> ...


Your occupation is not competitive if the state has demand of your occupation you will have a good chance to be invited even with 55+5 points. Let's hope NSW will start to send pre invite in next few days. Good luck.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Hi. Did anyone get email with nomination approval from nsw?
Is there anyone else who sent docs and 300 in December and still waiting?


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

Mad.cat said:


> Hi. Did anyone get email with nomination approval from nsw?
> Is there anyone else who sent docs and 300 in December and still waiting?


I Submitted in Nov in response to pre invite
Still waiting for approval

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Oneshift said:


> I Submitted in Nov in response to pre invite
> Still waiting for approval
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


In first half of January they were sending approvals daily. Most of ppl from December got it that time. I guess our papers are stuck with some fellow on vacation.


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

Mad.cat said:


> In first half of January they were sending approvals daily. Most of ppl from December got it that time. I guess our papers are stuck with some fellow on vacation.


Just being hopefull and wait with patience
That's all what we can do!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Hi. Did anyone get email with nomination approval from nsw?
> Is there anyone else who sent docs and 300 in December and still waiting?


I'm still waiting....


----------



## mohanraopk (Nov 30, 2017)

i have 60+5 SS points, please let me know when i can expect pre invite as I have already waited 5+ months. Please guide


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jan 19, 2018)

mohanraopk said:


> i have 60+5 SS points, please let me know when i can expect pre invite as I have already waited 5+ months. Please guide


Depend on occupation.


----------



## mohanraopk (Nov 30, 2017)

Peanutbutter said:


> Depend on occupation.


my occupation code is 261312.


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jan 19, 2018)

mohanraopk said:


> my occupation code is 261312.


The cut off point for 189 is 70. The pro rata occupations need more patient mate.


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

Friends,
I have a question regarding "Roles and responsibilities Letter" which is to be submitted during visa application.
This is the scenario:

My "anzsco code" is 261313. I had got my skill assessment from ACS. To claim points for one of my previous companies I had submitted "Roles and responsibilities Letter" from one of my previous managers as "Statutory Declaration and Affidavit".
Later on I realized that my previous employer could also have supplied the roles and responsibilities letter on company letter head. And it is possible for me to get it now as well from my previous company.

My question is:
For my visa application, do I need to submit exactly the same "Roles and responsibilities Letter" that I had submitted during ACS (a personal affidavit) ? 
Or, can I submit a new roles and responsibilities letter (on Company letterhead) but which was not submitted during ACS and would have current date?

Kindly advice and suggest what is the best course in such scenario.

Regards,
Nanho


----------



## mancmike (Oct 8, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Hi. Did anyone get email with nomination approval from nsw?
> Is there anyone else who sent docs and 300 in December and still waiting?


Still waiting here too.....paid up on 27/12/17 so a little later than others here I would guess....approval time on immitracker seems to be in 50-60 days territory....


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

nanho said:


> Friends,
> I have a question regarding "Roles and responsibilities Letter" which is to be submitted during visa application.
> This is the scenario:
> 
> ...


I have a similar situation. Seniors please advise


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nanho said:


> Friends,
> I have a question regarding "Roles and responsibilities Letter" which is to be submitted during visa application.
> This is the scenario:
> 
> ...


I had submitted the complete set of documents I had submitted to ACS, without any addition, deletion or switch, merged in 1 file

If you have any reference letter post assessment, you can upload the same separately without tampering these documents

The final decision is yours 

Cheers


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi newbenz,

This one file you uploaded under the skill select section?
What did you uploaded as work reference then?
If a latest work reference is uploaded but if it's not exactly the same as ACS one, would it not raise doubts in CO mind??

Thoughts please?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pitamdli said:


> Hi newbenz,
> 
> This one file you uploaded under the skill select section?
> What did you uploaded as work reference then?
> ...


Will have to check

Cheers


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi newbenz,

Would appreciate if you can advise on this scenario. 
I also have used SD for all employments, and have all other proofs like payslips etc.
Any issues here in your view??
In my view once ACS is done that is the base on which visa lodge documents need to built.
Unless CO specifically ask for sthng.
Do you agree? Or do you suggest otherwise?


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

mancmike said:


> Still waiting here too.....paid up on 27/12/17 so a little later than others here I would guess....approval time on immitracker seems to be in 50-60 days territory....


Do not lose heart. Have patience buddy.
I got invitation on 19th October, filed my nomination on 1st November but got nomination approval on 19th January ! 
I also lost my sleep a lot and now realize there was no reason to worry.
Relax and enjoy - it will come


----------



## mohanraopk (Nov 30, 2017)

Peanutbutter said:


> The cut off point for 189 is 70. The pro rata occupations need more patient mate.


But I am trying for NSW state invite


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Congratulations as I am in the same boat as of you.

ANSZO code 261313
For 189 - 65 points EOI 3 Dec 2017 , waiting invite
For 190 - 70 points EOI 31 Dec 2017, waiting invite

I assume i may get the NSW invite in March or April based on current trends of skill select.


----------



## swaranjali (Jun 24, 2017)

nanho said:


> mancmike said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting here too.....paid up on 27/12/17 so a little later than others here I would guess....approval time on immitracker seems to be in 50-60 days territory....
> ...


Hey could you please mention your job code and points breakdown too..


----------



## swaranjali (Jun 24, 2017)

mancmike said:


> Mad.cat said:
> 
> 
> > Hi. Did anyone get email with nomination approval from nsw?
> ...


I sail in the same boat as you.. Paid on 27/12. What is your job code and points breakdown ?


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> Same feelings  ...


_______________________________________________________________
*Dear Mates*

Any Good News for 263311 pre-invitation. Please share with us on the forum ..

*Thanks*


----------



## mancmike (Oct 8, 2017)

swaranjali said:


> I sail in the same boat as you.. Paid on 27/12. What is your job code and points breakdown ?


I don't like sailing...especially for this length of time...at least i'm in good company 

Details in sig....


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

swaranjali said:


> Hey could you please mention your job code and points breakdown too..


Job Code and points in my signature


----------



## munish.84 (Nov 23, 2017)

*tentative fee is around 400 dollar*



arnish.singh said:


> If i want to add additional work experience in my Previous Assessment then how much ACS will charge i mean fees ??


tentative fee is around 400 dollar


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

Friends happy to share that I have got NSW approval for pre-invite just now.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Oneshift said:


> Friends happy to share that I have got NSW approval for pre-invite just now.



Wow. Congratulations mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

KasunTharaka said:


> Wow. Congratulations mate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate - now the chase begins for ultimate glory!!


----------



## swaranjali (Jun 24, 2017)

Oneshift said:


> Friends happy to share that I have got NSW approval for pre-invite just now.


Congratulations and all the best for the further process !! Could you share your other details like job code, points breakdown and when had you submitted the application ..


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jan 19, 2018)

Anyone got pre-invite? 2 days left for Jan....is it normal if NSW send no pre invite in a month?


----------



## yogithegreat (Nov 29, 2017)

Oneshift said:


> Friends happy to share that I have got NSW approval for pre-invite just now.


Congrats..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

swaranjali said:


> Congratulations and all the best for the further process !! Could you share your other details like job code, points breakdown and when had you submitted the application ..


Thank you 
Although, signatures are updated. For mobile users, I am mentioning here:


Age:25 PTE:20 Qualification: 15 Exp.: 15
PTE-A (L87/R82/S90/W90): 28 Oct 2017
Skill Assessment: Docs. submitted to CPA Australia 11 Jan 2017 - Positive result: 27 Feb 2017 (took time as there was some discrepancy in result)

Visa 189 ANZSCO Code: 221111 - Accountant General DOE 28 Oct 2017 - 75 Points
Visa 190 ANZSCO Code: 221111 - Accountant General DOE 5 Nov 2017 NSW - 80 Points - Pre-Invite 17th Nov.
NSW SS Fee paid NSW: 22 Nov 2017
NSW SS Approval: 30 Jan 2018
Lodge: ?
Grant: ?


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

yogithegreat said:


> Congrats..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thanks Mate!


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Oneshift said:


> Thank you
> Although, signatures are updated. For mobile users, I am mentioning here:
> 
> 
> ...


*Congratulations... All the best further process.*
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

261312 - Developer Programmer

ACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 25-NOV-2017
PTE: 10-01-2018

EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018
EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
Spouse points: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)

189: 70 pts 
190: 75 pts


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

Thanks mate!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## HARESHNN (Nov 25, 2017)

Hello friends,

I got an invitation from SA, please guide me how to proceed further ? I mean what is next ? PCC, medical or first i need to create an account with IMMI ? 

Thank you,


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

Has anyone got a pre invite lately?


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

HARESHNN said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> I got an invitation from SA, please guide me how to proceed further ? I mean what is next ? PCC, medical or first i need to create an account with IMMI ?
> 
> Thank you,


I think you need to creat account first. Then pay for visa then upload docs.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Oneshift said:


> Friends happy to share that I have got NSW approval for pre-invite just now.



Congrats with ITA.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Oneshift said:


> Friends happy to share that I have got NSW approval for pre-invite just now.


Yeeeeee Congratulations!

I hope mine should come next.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mad.cat said:


> Yeeeeee Congratulations!
> 
> I hope mine should come next.


it takes 6 weeks in most cases. 

You should get your invite approved hopefully within next week or so.


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats with ITA.


Thank u

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

Mad.cat said:


> Yeeeeee Congratulations!
> 
> I hope mine should come next.


Thank u

Indeed urs will come soon as shared above!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

Friends, 
I had read on the forum that payment through travel card (Forex card) is a cost effective way to pay visa fees.
I went to ICICI today in this regard but was told that a visa or airline ticket to foreign destination is required for a forex card. 
How are other members getting forex card and managing payment ?
Can someone guide? Please point me to links in case this has been answered earlier.

Regards,
Nanho


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

Any one for 261313 code got invite recently..


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

Still no NSW pre-invites for the month? It looked like developer programmers were getting invited right away with superior english the past couple months, but I'm getting worried now.


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jan 19, 2018)

Another disapointed month. Let's hope NSW will start send pre invite before 15 Feb.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

nanho said:


> Friends,
> I had read on the forum that payment through travel card (Forex card) is a cost effective way to pay visa fees.
> I went to ICICI today in this regard but was told that a visa or airline ticket to foreign destination is required for a forex card.
> How are other members getting forex card and managing payment ?
> ...


Try going to a different branch of the bank and see the options there. Ideally if you say that you will be using this to pay for immigration it could work out. Alternatively you can check the option if they agree to open an account for you and then issue the card which they do. (As per the information obtained in multiple forums).

The last option which you need to check is to use a credit card which has enough limit for you to pay the fees and this would be a little costly affair.

You can also approach a different bank like HDFC to see if they can issue you a travel card and you can also tell them that you are interested to open an account.

For both the cases, try taking up a single currency travel card, as people have reported issues with Multicurrency cards.


----------



## sun29 (Oct 17, 2012)

Hi all, i applied for nsw state sponshorship on 12 july 2017. Till date i have not received pre-invite. I see in forum people are getting invitation. Is there any criteria they looking to consider application?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

sun29 said:


> Hi all, i applied for nsw state sponshorship on 12 july 2017. Till date i have not received pre-invite. I see in forum people are getting invitation. Is there any criteria they looking to consider application?


Did you try sending them an email? Also check the EOI if there is any communication in the correspondence tab.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello Ravi,

Congrats bro.

I have applied 12/01/2018 with 75 points VIC, but I haven't received bro...

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

261312 - Developer Programmer

ACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 25-NOV-2017
PTE: 10-01-2018

EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018
EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
Spouse points: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)

189: 70 pts 
190: 75 pts


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Thank you Venkat. Just wanted to check. Were you asked for any commitment letter after your application?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Thank you Venkat. Just wanted to check. Were you asked for any commitment letter after your application?


No bro, what is the commitment letter? I have not received pre-invite.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

261312 - Developer Programmer

ACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 25-NOV-2017
PTE: 10-01-2018

EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018
EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
Spouse points: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)

189: 70 pts 
190: 75 pts


----------



## sun29 (Oct 17, 2012)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Did you try sending them an email? Also check the EOI if there is any communication in the correspondence tab.



I have not reached them yet. Also I check communication tab, there is nothing there. Can you share mail id where I can reach them?. What should be mail content, do i need to ask why I have not recieved invitation? Thoughts?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

venkat said:


> No bro, what is the commitment letter? I have not received pre-invite.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 261312 - Developer Programmer
> ...


Sorry my bad. the following statement got me confused that you had received a pre-invite

*"I have applied 12/01/2018 with 75 points VIC, but I haven't received bro..."*

I presume, you were referring to your EOI lodged choosing VIC as the state for the 190 subclass.

Commitment letter is generally asked by Vic in case they have any questions or need clarification with regards to your intention of settling down in Victoria.

All I can advise you is to wait for them to reach out to you in case they are interested in your profile.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

sun29 said:


> I have not reached them yet. Also I check communication tab, there is nothing there. Can you share mail id where I can reach them?. What should be mail content, do i need to ask why I have not recieved invitation? Thoughts?


I am unable to find any generic email address. Please go through the email they had sent you inviting you to apply for sponsorship. Email id should be something with nsw.gov.au (not sure on the actual one). See if there is an email address given there for inquiries related to the application. I guess the standard waiting time now is around 12 weeks from the date of application.

Your email subject and content should be polite and something like: Requesting for a status update.

Hello Team,

I am <give your name used when lodging the application>. I have been invited by NSW team to submit my application for requesting state sponsorship via visa subclass 190. I have submitted the application on the <Give the date of application submission here>. As it has been <number of weeks elapsed> I wanted to check the possibility of an update on my application. Please advise.


Something like the above.


----------



## sun29 (Oct 17, 2012)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> I am unable to find any generic email address. Please go through the email they had sent you inviting you to apply for sponsorship. Email id should be something with nsw.gov.au (not sure on the actual one). See if there is an email address given there for inquiries related to the application. I guess the standard waiting time now is around 12 weeks from the date of application.
> 
> Your email subject and content should be polite and something like: Requesting for a status update.
> 
> ...



Hi ,

I guess we both not on same page. Actually i have submitted EOI with 70 points in skill select on 12th July 2017. Till date NSW has not send invitation for nomination.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Sorry my bad. the following statement got me confused that you had received a pre-invite
> 
> *"I have applied 12/01/2018 with 75 points VIC, but I haven't received bro..."*
> 
> ...


Thank you bro.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

261312 - Developer Programmer

ACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 25-NOV-2017
PTE: 10-01-2018

EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018
EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
Spouse points: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)

189: 70 pts 
190: 75 pts


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

*Chance of Invitation*

Hi,

Any chance for an invitation for NSW (261313), EOI - 70 Points?


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

vsundarraman said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance for an invitation for NSW (261313), EOI - 70 Points?




We cannot guess !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

vsundarraman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any chance for an invitation for NSW (261313), EOI - 70 Points?


We will see coming February. Wait calmly and patiently bro, definitely, we will get it.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

261312 - Developer Programmer

ACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 25-NOV-2017
PTE: 10-01-2018

EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018
EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
Spouse points: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)

189: 70 pts 
190: 75 pts


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

Hi experts ,just wanted to check one thing if we have submitted documents after preinvite what are chances of getting approval with pte scrore 10 and code 261313..I am waiting since 8 weeks now... lost all hopes..?


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

Struggle12 said:


> Hi experts ,just wanted to check one thing if we have submitted documents after preinvite what are chances of getting approval with pte scrore 10 and code 261313..I am waiting since 8 weeks now... lost all hopes..?


What is your overall points? Based on my study, they are sending invite only the people who are having PTE 20 with 70 or 75 points.


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

I am having 75 points with pte 10..





lnhebbar said:


> Struggle12 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi experts ,just wanted to check one thing if we have submitted documents after preinvite what are chances of getting approval with pte scrore 10 and code 261313..I am waiting since 8 weeks now... lost all hopes..?
> ...


----------



## abilash_ss (Jul 11, 2016)

I am having 11+ years of experience in IT and working as a Software Professional.

My wife is having 5+ years of experience in Supply Chain & Order Management Process. She is a MCA graduate and currently working in TCS as a Senior Process Associate.

We are planning to apply for 190 subclass and currently our points are 65+5. I would like to add my wife as co-applicant and also would like to take the PSA points to get a faster invite.

Can someone help me to find a job code for my wife in the STSOL list, so that i can add her to achieve the PSA points.


----------



## sun29 (Oct 17, 2012)

Struggle12 said:


> Hi experts ,just wanted to check one thing if we have submitted documents after preinvite what are chances of getting approval with pte scrore 10 and code 261313..I am waiting since 8 weeks now... lost all hopes..?


Do we need to submit any documents while submitting Eoi for nsw? Or it should be after they send communication selecting nomination?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lnhebbar said:


> What is your overall points? Based on my study, they are sending invite only the people who are having PTE 20 with 70 or 75 points.


They as usually, first of all look at higher points, then at English score. The fact is it is difficult to find a person with 75+ without 20 points for English.


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

For all my telecom engineer friends,
I'd like to update that my brother, who got his pre invite on 17th November, got his approval from nsw on Jan 30th. 
Btw he has already lodged 189 visa, so this approval from nsw is immaterial for him.

Cheers


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Struggle12 said:


> Hi experts ,just wanted to check one thing if we have submitted documents after preinvite what are chances of getting approval with pte scrore 10 and code 261313..I am waiting since 8 weeks now... lost all hopes..?




Hi buddy,
Cannot see ur signature. How many points u got? And whn did u get the pre-invite. 
As far as i knw once u get the pre-invite you definitely get the approval if your provided docs are clear. There is no chance to rejected and you will definitely get it soon. 
All the best bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Struggle12 said:


> I am having 75 points with pte 10..




Ahh. Jst now saw the information. Good to hear that,coz my mine is almost same. 
You will get it soon buddy. 
Don’t worry. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Anyone got the pre-invite. ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

KasunTharaka said:


> Anyone got the pre-invite. ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not sure why people call it pre-invite... it is invitation to apply for State Sponsorship - you are already invited to apply, but not for a visa, for a state sponsorship.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Struggle12 said:


> I am having 75 points with pte 10..



I am also having same points bro 75 points with PTE-10. I don't think so AUS will consider pte only. Even who have 70 points with PTE-20 they will not get because the trend is now who has 75 points they will get it for 189.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

261312 - Developer Programmer

ACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 25-NOV-2017
PTE: 10-01-2018

EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018
EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
Spouse points: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)

189: 70 pts 
190: 75 pts


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

I am also having same points bro 75 points with PTE-10. I don't think so AUS will consider pte only. Even who has 70 points with PTE-20 they will not get it because the current trend is now who has 75 points they will get it for 189 and 190.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

261312 - Developer Programmer

ACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 25-NOV-2017
PTE: 10-01-2018

EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018
EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
Spouse points: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)

189: 70 pts 
190: 75 pts[/QUOTE]


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

The only option we have AUS has to increase the invitations which help us to get the invitations who are applied with 70 or 75 points.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

261312 - Developer Programmer

ACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 25-NOV-2017
PTE: 10-01-2018

EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018
EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
Spouse points: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)

189: 70 pts 
190: 75 pts


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

sun29 said:


> Do we need to submit any documents while submitting Eoi for nsw? Or it should be after they send communication selecting nomination?


Document submission is not required at the EOI stage.

When the state picks up your EOI and sends you an email, they would ask you to login to a website by creating an account and then submit an application which has multiple questions. Once the answers are provided for all those, you would be provided a section where you have to approve all the relevant documents related to the information which you had claimed in the EOI.


----------



## HARESHNN (Nov 25, 2017)

vsundarraman said:


> Hi,
> 
> Any chance for an invitation for NSW (261313), EOI - 70 Points?


you may get some estimation from myimmitracker


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Not sure why people call it pre-invite... it is invitation to apply for State Sponsorship - you are already invited to apply, but not for a visa, for a state sponsorship.


( yeah..This 'pre-invite' word came in to the seen recently.before that we called it invitation.
but since 6/7 month now people called it as 'pre-invite'.Therefore I'm also calling it pre-invite.
But apparently it wrong as you pointed out.

Lets say 'invitation' again then


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

venkat said:


> I am also having same points bro 75 points with PTE-10. I don't think so AUS will consider pte only. Even who has 70 points with PTE-20 they will not get it because the current trend is now who has 75 points they will get it for 189 and 190.
> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 261312 - Developer Programmer
> ...


[/QUOTE]

You got a higher chance than us mate..Coz your are from 261312. 
NSW always preferred 1312 over 1313. 
Congratz and lets hope for the best.


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

I submitted my documents and fees on 7th Dec
Code 261313
Pte 10
189- 70
190-75



Hi buddy,
Cannot see ur signature. How many points u got? And whn did u get the pre-invite. 
As far as i knw once u get the pre-invite you definitely get the approval if your provided docs are clear. There is no chance to rejected and you will definitely get it soon. 
All the best bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

You got a higher chance than us mate..Coz your are from 261312. 
NSW always preferred 1312 over 1313. 
Congratz and lets hope for the best.[/QUOTE]

Thank you, bro. I am waiting for anyone either 190 NSW or VIC when they will give invitation we cannot predict. We will see coming to FEB what wonders will happen. I hope they will increase invitations this time (Just I am predicting).



----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

261312 - Developer Programmer

ACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 25-NOV-2017
PTE: 10-01-2018

EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018
EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
Spouse points: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)

189: 70 pts 
190: 75 pts


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Dear Mates,*
Can anyone confirm which discipline in undergo nowadays and which are the closed one.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

KasunTharaka said:


> ( yeah..This 'pre-invite' word came in to the seen recently.before that we called it invitation.
> but since 6/7 month now people called it as 'pre-invite'.Therefore I'm also calling it pre-invite.
> But apparently it wrong as you pointed out.
> 
> Lets say 'invitation' again then


We should not follow some bad practices i guess ))) someone made a mistake! 

Calling a proper and so precious invite a "pre-invite" is not only rude, but incorrect from logical point of view


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> We should not follow some bad practices i guess ))) someone made a mistake!
> 
> Calling a proper and so precious invite a "pre-invite" is not only rude, but incorrect from logical point of view


Sure mate


----------



## jandeep.singh (Jan 22, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Just joined the forum and thought I would also toss my hat in the ring. I have submitted my EOI to NSW on 19/01/18 with the below point breakup - 

Age: 30
English: 20 (PTE-A: 90,90,90,90)
Education: 15
State Nomination: 5
Work ex in nominated occupation: 5
Total (included SS): 75

My nominated occupation is ICT BD Manager (225212). Has anyone else gotten a 190 on this occupation lately over here? 

I'm a little concerned because I can't see any successful cases on here or myimmitracker for my chosen occupation. Is there anyone who has any knowledge about this that may soothe my nerves? Or do I have to change my occupation? 
:help:
Cheers and good luck to everyone.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> We should not follow some bad practices i guess ))) someone made a mistake!
> 
> Calling a proper and so precious invite a "pre-invite" is not only rude, but incorrect from logical point of view


It’s quite possible I started this practice as I was getting confused when an applicant would say I got an invite from NSW
Did he mean that he got the final invite which allowed him to lodge the visa application or he got the invite to submit his application to NSW for consideration of being sponsored 
Upon clarification, the answers would be equally divided between the 2

I personally don’t think it is rude, and this practice should continue as it very distinctly informs the reader at what stage the applicant is

Cheers


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It’s quite possible I started this practice as I was getting confused when an applicant would say I got an invite from NSW
> Did he mean that he got the final invite which allowed him to lodge the visa application or he got the invite to submit his application to NSW for consideration of being sponsored
> Upon clarification, the answers would be equally divided between the 2
> 
> ...


I second that ... pre invite in easy to understand... since the skillselect invite is also called invite ... 

This way it is more clear lol

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> It’s quite possible I started this practice as I was getting confused when an applicant would say I got an invite from NSW
> Did he mean that he got the final invite which allowed him to lodge the visa application or he got the invite to submit his application to NSW for consideration of being sponsored
> Upon clarification, the answers would be equally divided between the 2
> 
> ...


You can call it "preinvited for whatever" it won't make it correct. It is incorrect. 

It says: you are invited to apply for state sponsorship.

It does not say: you-are preinvited for whatever?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dup.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> *Dear Mates,*
> Can anyone confirm which discipline in undergo nowadays and which are the closed one.


_____________________________________________________________________

*Please help..*


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

beloved120 said:


> I second that ... pre invite in easy to understand... since the skillselect invite is also called invite ...
> 
> This way it is more clear lol
> 
> Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk




Following that logic ITA is pre-grant  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

newbienz said:


> It’s quite possible I started this practice as I was getting confused when an applicant would say I got an invite from NSW
> Did he mean that he got the final invite which allowed him to lodge the visa application or he got the invite to submit his application to NSW for consideration of being sponsored
> Upon clarification, the answers would be equally divided between the 2
> 
> ...


Hmm..In that case seems you correct mate.
i have seen previously most of the guys saying that they got a invitation.but others confusing whether its invite to apply for invitation or approved invitation.
Hmm.. you and Andre are seniors in this forum.So do whatever you prefer.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hmm..In that case seems you correct mate.
> 
> i have seen previously most of the guys saying that they got a invitation.but others confusing whether its invite to apply for invitation or approved invitation.
> 
> Hmm.. you and Andre are seniors in this forum.So do whatever you prefer.




You see if one get confused by logical sequence/steps of application process... its a bad sign. 

Process is clear stepswise.. eoi > invitation to apply for ss > approval of application for ss > ita issued> lodge > grant. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hmm..In that case seems you correct mate.
> i have seen previously most of the guys saying that they got a invitation.but others confusing whether its invite to apply for invitation or approved invitation.
> Hmm.. you and Andre are seniors in this forum.So do whatever you prefer.


Every member is free to use whatever term he thinks best expresses what he wishes to convey with least confusion to the reader

As far as I am concerned, I will continue to use the term of preinvite in my posts 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Every member is free to use whatever term he thinks best expresses what he wishes to convey with least confusion to the reader
> 
> As far as I am concerned, I will continue to use the term of preinvite in my posts
> 
> Cheers



You are a special member, or to re-phrase a famous movie, every member is special.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> _____________________________________________________________________
> 
> *Please help..*


______________________________________________________________________
*
Dear Fellows,*

If anyone highlight the current situation about discipline(Category) taken in consideration by Skill Select for pre-invitation. And can some confirm status 263311 (190 NSW) SS status 
Please I will be very kind.

lane:



*Cheers*


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi guys,

I need your suggestion.

How much do you think DOE matter for State sponsorship??

I have recently changed my ANZSCO code, from 254499 to 254421. But my points haven't been changed.
Now I Don't know whether to submit new EOI for state or edit the old EOi? 

Some people had told me that my old EOI would have already been rejected from state so better to submit new EOI. It might give fresh look to State. However, if DOE matters, Submitting new EOI of new DOE will be stupidness. 

Please suggest me what should i do. 


Thanks  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gauravsalwan (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi 

I am new to the forum 

261311- Programmer Anaylyst 

ACS Submitted 15 June 17 
ACS result : 15 July 17 
PTE : 04 Oct 17 

EOI DOE updated(189) - 15 Oct 17 (with 65 pts)
EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC) - 24 Oct 17 (with 70 pts)


Age - 25 pts 
Edu -15 pts
Exp - 15 pts
PTE - 10 pts ( S-66, W-86, L-77, R-69)


189 : 65 pts 
190 : 70 pts 

What are the chances of getting an NSW invite? and what is the expected time?


----------



## Nag123 (Jan 10, 2018)

Hi All,

I am new to forum and could you please help me on the below. 

Recently i have applied EOI with 70 points for 189 visa and 75 points for 190 NSW.

If we get pre-invitation for state sponsership, should our applciation still elgible for 189 Invitation which happens twice in a month.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Nag123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to forum and could you please help me on the below.
> 
> ...


If they are in separate EOIs, then YES

If in the same EOI, then I am not sure at what stage the 189 EOI would be frozen.
Pre invite or final invite , although logically speaking it should be at final invite stage only

Cheers


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I need your suggestion.
> 
> ...




If you changed the occupation its better to submit a new one i guess. As far as i knw for 189 rounds, doe is really matters but for nsw it gives less priority. Again this is what i heard, senior expert will help on this. 
All the best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

gauravsalwan said:


> Hi
> 
> I am new to the forum
> 
> ...




There is no pattern for nsw invite and nobody can predict that. But one thing i observed that they really prefdered 261312 with 70+5 having lang 20. 
In your case its cannot predict according to current trend And i sense your chances are bit slim since you got 65+5. Lets hope for the best buddy. 
Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mancmike (Oct 8, 2017)

Another week down without any invite approval  

Seriously can't believe the wait time on this, have the last few months been particularly slow?? I can't figure out how they ever catch up approving <5 a day (using immitracker stats)....


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> If you changed the occupation its better to submit a new one i guess. As far as i knw for 189 rounds, doe is really matters but for nsw it gives less priority. Again this is what i heard, senior expert will help on this.
> All the best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks for the suggestion bro. I am gonna go for new EOI and suspend the old one incase if i need it in future. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

mancmike said:


> Another week down without any invite approval
> 
> Seriously can't believe the wait time on this, have the last few months been particularly slow?? I can't figure out how they ever catch up approving <5 a day (using immitracker stats)....


They are working so slow. At the beginning of January a lot of guys who sent their documents got approval already.. I'm also waiting and every day no email.


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

What's your occupation and score

They are working so slow. At the beginning of January a lot of guys who sent their documents got approval already.. I'm also waiting and every day no email.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Markuz (Nov 28, 2017)

Just received the pre-invite from NSW

ANZSCO: 341111 Electrician 
Points: 55+5
Age: 30
Experience: 0
English: 10
Qualification: 10
Minimum study requirement: 5
State Sponsorship: 5

EOI submitted: 03/01/18
Pre-invire: 02/02/18


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

Markuz said:


> Just received the pre-invite from NSW
> 
> ANZSCO: 341111 Electrician
> Points: 55+5
> ...


Congrats: and me too..received now

Just received the pre-invite from NSW

ANZSCO: 261313 
Points: 80
Age: 25
Experience: 15
English: 10
Qualification: 15
Partner: 5
Minimum study requirement: 5
State Sponsorship: 5

EOI submitted: 08/01/18
Pre-invire: 02/02/18


----------



## hey_haho (Apr 28, 2017)

Hi expatforum members,

Similar to a few members above, I also got pre-invite to NSW today.

Can you please help me with a few questions?

1. Will my EOI be frozen when I receive the pre-invitation, i.e. I cannot modify any info?

2. Currently in my EOI, the latest job is put as "TO DATE". However, today, the day I receive pre-invitation, is also my last working day with the company. Do I need to update the EOI? Technically, whatever is stated in EOI is still correct up to the pre-invitation date. If 1. is yes, I cannot modify it anyway, am I correct?

Thank you very much in advance, and looking forward to receive your help and answers.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

hey_haho said:


> Hi expatforum members,
> 
> Similar to a few members above, I also got pre-invite to NSW today.
> 
> ...


You have already received the Pre invite

Just loginto Skillselect and check if the EOI is frozen or not

Please post the outcome for the benefit of other members

Cheers


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi Experts,

I got the NSW pre invite today, ANZSCO code 261313, points 70+5. In my ACS and EOI My designation is Apps dvlpr1, but due to some organizational changes my designation got changed in Jan 2018 and is reflected from my Jan's salary, my roles and responsibility remains the same.
Will that cause any issue going forward with my application for Nomination for NSW ?

Any advice will be helpful.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mission0z said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I got the NSW pre invite today, ANZSCO code 261313, points 70+5. In my ACS and EOI My designation is Apps dvlpr1, but due to some organizational changes my designation got changed in Jan 2018 and is reflected from my Jan's salary, my roles and responsibility remains the same.
> Will that cause any issue going forward with my application for Nomination for NSW ?
> ...


What is your new designation?
When did the change actually take place ?


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

newbienz said:


> What is your new designation?
> When did the change actually take place ?


The change took place from 1st Jan 2018. New Designation is Software engineer.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mission0z said:


> The change took place from 1st Jan 2018. New Designation is Software engineer.


Did you submit a reference letter letter or SD for RNR ?

Cheers


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

newbienz said:


> Did you submit a reference letter letter or SD for RNR ?
> 
> Cheers


I submitted a Statutory declaration.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mission0z said:


> I submitted a Statutory declaration.


If I were in your shoes, I would not be worried
It would have been better if you would have changed your EOI to reflect your new designation on 1st Jan and also informed NSW.

But a minor issue

Get a fresh SD made showing the same RNR as earlier ASAP and keep it in your records 

Cheers


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Updated details below

Timeline:
PTE Result : 4 Jan (L-90, R-87, S-90, W-82)
ACS: 1 Nov (+ve 26112 Systems Analyst)
EOI - 189: DOE 4 Jan 18
EOI - 190 NSW: DOE 4 Jan 18
EOI - 190 Vic: DOE 4 Jan 18
Pre-invite Vic: 22 Jan 18
Application: 23 Jan 18
Pre-invite NSW: 2 Feb 2018
Application: 2 Feb 2018
Nomination Approval: 
Points Breakdown: Age-25, Edu-15, Exp-10, Eng-20


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Congratulations for all who received the invites. 
Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

Developer Programmer with 65+5 points and superior english. No pre-invite today still  it looked like anyone with superior English in developer programmer was getting invited quick before. Hopefully I'll get it within the next week.


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

Well, i just looked at the form for application nomination and it says that you should have atleast 4 months remaining validity of your assessment letter. My Acs got issued on April 9th 2016, which crossed the 4 months mark .

Any solution for this Experts ?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

mission0z said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I got the NSW pre invite today, ANZSCO code 261313, points 70+5. In my ACS and EOI My designation is Apps dvlpr1, but due to some organizational changes my designation got changed in Jan 2018 and is reflected from my Jan's salary, my roles and responsibility remains the same.
> Will that cause any issue going forward with my application for Nomination for NSW ?
> ...




That won’t be an issue. Jst submit a lttr to nsw with l confirming ur new designation. 
By the way could u plz mention ur point breakdown. Can’t see the signature. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Glad to see that NSW back in action. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mission0z said:


> Well, i just looked at the form for application nomination and it says that you should have atleast 4 months remaining validity of your assessment letter. My Acs got issued on April 9th 2016, which crossed the 4 months mark .
> 
> Any solution for this Experts ?


Better to email NSW and ask
I presume they want to keep that much time in hand so that the ACS does not expire before a decision can be made

You just have more then 2 months left

Cheers


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

hey_haho said:


> Hi expatforum members,
> 
> Similar to a few members above, I also got pre-invite to NSW today.
> 
> ...




Congratulations buddy. 
Appreciate if u could mention ur point breakdown here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

KasunTharaka said:


> That won’t be an issue. Jst submit a lttr to nsw with l confirming ur new designation.
> By the way could u plz mention ur point breakdown. Can’t see the signature.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Age-30
English-20
Edu-15
Exp-5 
State-5

DOE- 30/1/2018 ( got 5 exp points on 30/1/2018)


----------



## hey_haho (Apr 28, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Congratulations buddy.
> Appreciate if u could mention ur point breakdown here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy.

Below are my point break down:

Code:261313
Age: 30
English: 20 (PTE, tried 6 times...)
Education: 15
Experience outside Australia: 5
NSW State sponsor: 5

DOE for NSW 190: 3rd Jan 2018

=> 70 + 5 with 20 English.


----------



## hey_haho (Apr 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> You have already received the Pre invite
> 
> Just loginto Skillselect and check if the EOI is frozen or not
> 
> ...


You are right. I did check and the Modify EOI button is still available. So I guess it is not frozen yet.

However, in the email I received:

_If you overstated your points claims in your EOI, and either make different claims in your application or change the claims in your EOI after receiving this invitation, your application will likely be declined._

So I think I should submit pre-invite application by today itself. And should not make any change to the claim.

Thanks newbienz for your reply .


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

hey_haho said:


> Thanks buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks buddy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Anyone got the invitation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi All,
Got the NSW nomination email.


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

Are 65 pointers still being accepted for Developer Programmer with Superior English? It seems like 70 points is becoming the new minimum


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Does anyone got the invite 70+5 ( lang.10) in 261313.. ??


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

KasunTharaka said:


> Does anyone got the invite 70+5 ( lang.10) in 261313.. ??


No bro, waiting. You surely will get wait for the invitation the current trend invitations are very low, if AUS will increase invitations we will get no worries wait until they will increase, everyone is the same boat so many of our friends wait for coming February invitations.

Note: So many friends predict that who has superior English with fewer points like (65) they will get easier. No way AUS only based on the points, not PTE or IELTS. One of my friends got the invitation with IELTS- 10 points.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

261312 - Developer Programmer

ACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 25-NOV-2017
PTE: 10-01-2018

EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018
EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
Spouse points: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)

189: 70 pts 
190: 75 pts


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Something strange just happened. I have just got email from nsw asking me to send my assessment document in email. But I did attach my EA assessment when I was attaching all documents to that link. Did anyone have this situation in the past?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

venkat said:


> No bro, waiting. You surely will get wait for the invitation the current trend invitations are very low, if AUS will increase invitations we will get no worries wait until they will increase, everyone is the same boat so many of our friends wait for coming February invitations.
> 
> Note: So many friends predict that who has superior English with fewer points like (65) they will get easier. No way AUS only based on the points, not PTE or IELTS. One of my friends got the invitation with IELTS- 10 points.
> 
> ...


Ohh..is it?
Is he get invited today from NSW?
is he from 261313?
Thanks mate.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Mad.cat said:


> Something strange just happened. I have just got email from nsw asking me to send my assessment document in email. But I did attach my EA assessment when I was attaching all documents to that link. Did anyone have this situation in the past?


Nop mate.
But if I am in your situation, I would attach the requested document again .
seniors will help ..
cheers.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Nop mate.
> But if I am in your situation, I would attach the requested document again .
> seniors will help ..
> cheers.


Attached and sent again. I'm hoping some positive result should come next week.


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

I received the NSW Nomination approval today along with the ITA on Skillselect. Everyone on this forum has been a great help!


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Jayman1 said:


> I received the NSW Nomination approval today along with the ITA on Skillselect. Everyone on this forum has been a great help!


Congratulations mate. All the best for your application process. 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Jayman1 said:


> I received the NSW Nomination approval today along with the ITA on Skillselect. Everyone on this forum has been a great help!


Congratulations! Good luck with your visa.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> ______________________________________________________________________
> *
> Dear Fellows,*
> 
> ...


_______________________________________________________
*Dear Expat's Mates*layball:

Can anyone confirm the status of ANZSCO 263311 status for NSW (190).:help:

*Thanks*


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jayman1 said:


> I received the NSW Nomination approval today along with the ITA on Skillselect. Everyone on this forum has been a great help!


All the best with lodgement!


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> _______________________________________________________
> *Dear Expat's Mates*layball:
> 
> Can anyone confirm the status of ANZSCO 263311 status for NSW (190).:help:
> ...


I don't understand your question. Yes this occupation is on the priority occupation list in nsw
263311 Telecommunications Engineer 

For more information please check nsw website. Link below
https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-and-immigration/nsw-skilled-occupations-list


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

4 invites reported minimum today.


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> I don't understand your question. Yes this occupation is on the priority occupation list in nsw
> 263311 Telecommunications Engineer
> 
> For more information please check nsw website. Link below
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-and-immigration/nsw-skilled-occupations-list




May be he is asking whether any invitation for 263311 Telecommunications Engineer. 
I also have the same question. 
Any Telecom Engineer got a pre invitation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

shalinjames said:


> Congratulations mate. All the best for your application process.
> 
> Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


my points are exact same as you mate..Lets see do we stand a chance in near future 
 :behindsofa:


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Jayman1 said:


> I received the NSW Nomination approval today along with the ITA on Skillselect. Everyone on this forum has been a great help!


Congratulations and good luck ..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hkglpr said:


> May be he is asking whether any invitation for 263311 Telecommunications Engineer.
> I also have the same question.
> Any Telecom Engineer got a pre invitation?
> 
> ...


Check for yourself on the tracker.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> I don't understand your question. Yes this occupation is on the priority occupation list in nsw
> 263311 Telecommunications Engineer
> 
> For more information please check nsw website. Link below
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-and-immigration/nsw-skilled-occupations-list


_________________________________________________________________
*Thanks ...*

Dear I submitted my DOE on 7th SEPT 2017 and waiting. My *ANZSCO* 263311. I was worried and so seeking for guidance..
:behindsofa:

Can you confirm the Skill Select call of pre-invitation based on 60 points..:fish2:


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Hi All,

What would be the ideal set of documents to upload under skills experience for NSW pre-invite?

I've got all kinds of employment documents ranging from contracts, tax returns, bank stats, reference letters, etc, etc. 

Do I include all?


----------



## Markuz (Nov 28, 2017)

Does anyone know whether NSW speeds up the process if an applicant's current visa is going to expire in the near future?

Got invited today and my visa is going to expire mid March.


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

newbienz said:


> Better to email NSW and ask
> I presume they want to keep that much time in hand so that the ACS does not expire before a decision can be made
> 
> You just have more then 2 months left
> ...


Hey newbienz, and experts 

I thought of two options, with my situation here

Situation : NSW Nomination form has a rule of not taking applications with assessment having remaining validity of less than 4 months.

1.) I will mail nsw as you suggested above and would seek there help on this situation, if they agreed and allowed then great, or else i am thinking of submitting the application for nomination regardless what they say.

2.) I am thinking of applying a new ACS, i don't know whether its correct thing to do or not to alter the EOI informarion and also i don't know if i will be getting the same reference number for the ACS, if in case i get it on time. 

Can we enter the new ACS information with the OLD EOI ? the EOI for which i got the Pre-invite.?

Any help will be highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Markuz said:


> Does anyone know whether NSW speeds up the process if an applicant's current visa is going to expire in the near future?
> 
> Got invited today and my visa is going to expire mid March.


As you already have the pre invite, submit your application ASAP and then send them an email separately giving the reference number of your application and requesting them to expedite the processing in view of your imminent visa expiry

Maybe you will get lucky

I am not aware if there’s any specific route for the same

Cheers


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

Markuz said:


> Does anyone know whether NSW speeds up the process if an applicant's current visa is going to expire in the near future?
> 
> Got invited today and my visa is going to expire mid March.


Unfortunately, I don't have the answer to your question, but if you don't mind what was your occupation and points breakdown?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Markuz said:


> Does anyone know whether NSW speeds up the process if an applicant's current visa is going to expire in the near future?
> 
> Got invited today and my visa is going to expire mid March.


COngratz mate..
Your pts breakdown.. ?


----------



## Markuz (Nov 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Markuz said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know whether NSW speeds up the process if an applicant's current visa is going to expire in the near future?
> ...


I will send everything in this weekend.
Thanks for your help, I'll give it a try.


----------



## Markuz (Nov 28, 2017)

rkrajnov said:


> Markuz said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know whether NSW speeds up the process if an applicant's current visa is going to expire in the near future?
> ...





KasunTharaka said:


> Markuz said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know whether NSW speeds up the process if an applicant's current visa is going to expire in the near future?
> ...


Thanks for the congratulations.

ANZSCO: 341111 Electrician 
Points: 55+5
Age: 30
Experience: 0
English: 10
Qualification: 10
Minimum study requirement: 5
State Sponsorship: 5

EOI submitted: 03/01/18
Pre-invire: 02/02/18


----------



## gerardsaldanha (Feb 2, 2018)

*Invitation for Social Worker*

Has any one on this site got an invitation from NSW for Social Worker 272511 with 50 + 5 points IELTS score of 7.5.


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

Hey newbienz, and experts 

I thought of two options, with my situation here

Situation : Got the pre-invite, but acs is getting expired on 19th April. NSW Nomination form has a rule of not taking applications with assessment having remaining validity of less than 4 months.

1.) I will mail nsw as you suggested above and would seek there help on this situation, if they agreed and allowed then great, or else i am thinking of submitting the application for nomination regardless what they say.

2.) I am thinking of applying a new ACS, i don't know whether its correct thing to do or not to alter the EOI informarion and also i don't know if i will be getting the same reference number for the ACS, if in case i get it on time. 

Can we enter the new ACS information with the OLD EOI ? the EOI for which i got the Pre-invite.?

Any help will be highly appreciated. Can someone please help.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

Markuz said:


> Does anyone know whether NSW speeds up the process if an applicant's current visa is going to expire in the near future?
> 
> Got invited today and my visa is going to expire mid March.


Hey buddy, yes, nsw can speed up your process in 2 situations.
1 visa expiring soon and 2 losing age points. 
My brother was in same scenario, just call nsw or email them with your details. It's also on their 

"Request to expedite processing

We would only consider expediting the processing of an application in limited circumstances, for example if:

you will soon lose points for age; or
your visa will soon expire, and you are currently employed in NSW.
To make a request for expedited processing, please send an email to [email protected] and attach supporting documents, such as your passport bio-data page, or visa grant letter and evidence of employment.

Please note that there is no guarantee that we will be able to finalise your application within the requested timeframe, and you should consider making other arrangements if your visa eligibility may be affected"

From your pre invite email. And also on their website. Cheers


----------



## Markuz (Nov 28, 2017)

xchaman said:


> Markuz said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know whether NSW speeds up the process if an applicant's current visa is going to expire in the near future?
> ...


Mate, you are a Legend! Thanks a lot! 
I will submit all my documents this weekend and request expediting as well.
I guess I will sleep much better tonight.
I'll keep you guys updated.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mission0z said:


> Hey newbienz, and experts
> 
> I thought of two options, with my situation here
> 
> ...


If you don’t hear back from them, then you should also go for ACS reassessment parallely

That takes nearly 6-8 weeks currently, so hopefully you will have a valid ACS result before your current ACS expires and maintain continuity

I think as you are doing the fresh ACS reassessment only as it was expiring and not for adding any experience for points, you may be able to keep the old date of effect in the EOI.
But you should recheck this again

Cheers


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi All,
Just submitted my nomination application. All the best for everyone. Hope everyone gets invite in coming days.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi,


So far, what day does NSW send pre-Invitation?? Is it like first and last Friday of the month or every Friday or any day?? 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Markuz said:


> Does anyone know whether NSW speeds up the process if an applicant's current visa is going to expire in the near future?
> 
> Got invited today and my visa is going to expire mid March.




Try emailing them, they are quite lenient and in cases such this will help (i think it says on their website) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jan 19, 2018)

gerardsaldanha said:


> Has any one on this site got an invitation from NSW for Social Worker 272511 with 50 + 5 points IELTS score of 7.5.


50+5? You need at least 55 points for applying 190 bro.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Peanutbutter said:


> 50+5? You need at least 55 points for applying 190 bro.




But unless anzsco is rare, 55 points will not yield invite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Hello to everyone. While submitting an EOI for 190 NSW there is a question “Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?”. Do you think that by clicking YES, it would increase the chances to be invited?


----------



## Peanutbutter (Jan 19, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> But unless anzsco is rare, 55 points will not yield invite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, today one with 55 got invited. A rare occupation.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Hello to everyone. While submitting an EOI for 190 NSW there is a question “Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?”. Do you think that by clicking YES, it would increase the chances to be invited?


Click Yes. It will show your availability in other areas then City.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Peanutbutter said:


> Yes, today one with 55 got invited. A rare occupation.


Electrician  these sort of anzscos get ITA with 55+


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi All,

Anyone received invitation today from NSW for 233914 ( Engineering Technologist)?


Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Mad.cat said:


> Click Yes. It will show your availability in other areas then City.


Thanks mate. Does it make any difference between 5 or 7 years of experience for NSW sponsorship? It is only possible to claim points either for 5 or 8 years, but maybe they look not only at points..? What do you think?


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Click Yes. It will show your availability in other areas then City.




Hi
Does it make any difference when NSW selecting candidates?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

hkglpr said:


> Hi
> Does it make any difference when NSW selecting candidates?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It depends what's your job profile. If industrial engineer or civil engineer it sometimes requires working in plants or sites which may not always be exactly in the city. Then when clicking yes makes you more available candidate for job market. 
If your job is mostly sitting in office like accountant or software engineer then it doesn't matter because most of jobs for this occupations are in the city only.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Thanks mate. Does it make any difference between 5 or 7 years of experience for NSW sponsorship? It is only possible to claim points either for 5 or 8 years, but maybe they look not only at points..? What do you think?


I think the more experience you can show the better. You have more chance for quick invitation if your experience is good. But it doesn't mean that you won't be invited with 5 years of experience. Maybe you will have to wait few weeks longer for invite. If your english score is 20 then I wouldn't worry for less experience. If your English is 10 points then better go for experience.


----------



## gerardsaldanha (Feb 2, 2018)

My points are 55+5 for NSW AGE 30 QUALIFICATION 15 ENGLISH 10 and 5 points for SS EOI 19/12/2017


----------



## gerardsaldanha (Feb 2, 2018)

Does anyone know if 272511 social worker is rare occupation for NSW invite


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Mad.cat said:


> I think the more experience you can show the better. You have more chance for quick invitation if your experience is good. But it doesn't mean that you won't be invited with 5 years of experience. Maybe you will have to wait few weeks longer for invite. If your english score is 20 then I wouldn't worry for less experience. If your English is 10 points then better go for experience.


Understand. Just one more question. My experience was assessed by Engineers Australia 1,5 years ago, but since then I didn´t change my job and my tasks. So in other words, I have the same experience but instead of 5 years now I have almost 7 years. DIBP points will be the same either for 5 or for 7 years you can only get 10 points. Should I really click the experience as relevant after 5 years? In this case, I need to assess my experience once again? Just wondering whether 7 years experience can have more weightage than 5 years for NSW..


----------



## Sumankarki (Aug 22, 2017)

Hello everyone just need to ask you i need to lodge my190 inviation from NSW, does dependent have to have english no more than 1year expiry..!! My partner give pte on 2017 feb 24 but my friend told me that after 1year it will expire for dependent to apply for permenant resideny is that true, does anybody have any idea on this??
Thankyou


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi All,
After all the struggles, finally got my invite today.

Please let me know what all documents should I submit after getting invite from NSW for approval.
Thanks for all your support and encouragement.

Thanks and Regards
Venkatesh


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Hi All,
> After all the struggles, finally got my invite today.
> 
> Please let me know what all documents should I submit after getting invite from NSW for approval.
> ...


Congratulations bro.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Hi All,
> After all the struggles, finally got my invite today.
> 
> Please let me know what all documents should I submit after getting invite from NSW for approval.
> ...


When you got it, in this Morning or Evening.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello Friends,

Did anyone get the NSW invitations who applied 12/01/2018 and after this date? For software Engineer and developer programmer. Today I saw some of our friends got invitations.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261312 - Developer Programmer

ACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 25-NOV-2017
PTE: 10-01-2018

EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018
EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
Spouse points: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)

189: 70 pts 
190: 75 pts


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

Today morning preinvite code 261313 and 70+5 points Doe 19/12/17 English 20+age30+5 experience+15 degrees+5 state Thanks all

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

State NSW

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Today morning preinvite code 261313 and 70+5 points Doe 19/12/17 English 20+age30+5 experience+15 degrees+5 state Thanks all
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


Congratulations bro.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sumankarki said:


> Hello everyone just need to ask you i need to lodge my190 inviation from NSW, does dependent have to have english no more than 1year expiry..!! My partner give pte on 2017 feb 24 but my friend told me that after 1year it will expire for dependent to apply for permenant resideny is that true, does anybody have any idea on this??
> Thankyou


Have you got an invite or a pre invite ?
If an invite, then just lodge your application in Immiaccount before the expiry of the score on 23 feb 2018 and you are safe


The validity of the score used for functional English is only 1 year from the date of issue
But you have other options of proving functional English ?
Are you aware of them and have exhausted that route completely?

Moreover, you have one more leeway
The dependent can complete the test even during the processing of the application and if all fails, can pay the VAC2 fees and be done with this requirement 

Cheers


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

venkat said:


> When you got it, in this Morning or Evening.




Early morning around 2.30 am India time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Early morning around 2.30 am India time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Super Bro. All the best for further steps. When should I get it, bro? waiting...


----------



## mancmike (Oct 8, 2017)

Can't work out NSW invites....continually sending out pre invites but rate of pre invite approval is so slow it's unbelievable.....

Congrats to all those with pre invites!....here's hoping your approvals are faster than the current rate!


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Hi All,
> After all the struggles, finally got my invite today.
> 
> Please let me know what all documents should I submit after getting invite from NSW for approval.
> ...





vijaysharma1953 said:


> Today morning preinvite code 261313 and 70+5 points Doe 19/12/17 English 20+age30+5 experience+15 degrees+5 state Thanks all
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


Congratulations for Both of you..
All the best for future process..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hkglpr said:


> Hi
> Does it make any difference when NSW selecting candidates?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No evidence of such.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Hi All,
> 
> After all the struggles, finally got my invite today.
> 
> ...




Congrats. 

Everything you claimed you in eoi need to have evidence + CV. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Everything you claimed you in eoi need to have evidence + CV.
> 
> ...




Thank you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

mission0z said:


> Hey newbienz, and experts
> 
> I thought of two options, with my situation here
> 
> ...


Hi Mate, 
My ACS also expires on May. Please let me know your repsonse from NSW. and I also received pre-invite yesterday.
Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tashilay said:


> Hi Mate,
> My ACS also expires on May. Please let me know your repsonse from NSW. and I also received pre-invite yesterday.
> Thanks


You received an invitation to apply for state sponsorship? There is no such thing as pre-invite... 

*You can reach out to them and take your circumstances into consideration. *

*Can my application be expedited?*

_Requests to expedite the processing of a nomination application would only be considered in very limited circumstances, for example, if:

You will lose points for age if the application is not finalised soon enough or
Your visa is expiring and you have been and still are working in NSW.

Please note that visa expiry alone would not warrant consideration for expedited processing. If we have agreed to expedite the processing of your application, we will endeavour to finalise the application as quickly as possible. However, we cannot guarantee a faster outcome and you should not make any arrangements on that assumption.
_

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ominated-migration-190/after-you-have-applied


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> You received an invitation to apply for state sponsorship? There is no such thing as pre-invite...
> 
> *You can reach out to them and take your circumstances into consideration. *
> 
> ...


I received pre-invite for 190 from NSW. Now to upload documents for approval for ITA.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tashilay said:


> I received pre-invite for 190 from NSW. Now to upload documents for approval for ITA.


There is no such step as pre-invite. 

Steps: 

*1. Received invitation to apply for state nomination (you got it) *
2. Submit application for state sponsorship 
3. Get approval for of your application (Approval of your NSW 190 nomination application)
4. Get Invitation to apply for SC190 Visa 
5. Lodge your Visa
6. Get your visa approved (grant)

How to upload documents: 

There is a link in the e-mail where you will apply and upload documents, follow that link, read e-mail carefully, it has all details.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> There is no such step as pre-invite.
> 
> Steps:
> 
> ...


Yea I know that, doesn't matter what it's called. I am just worried about my skill assessment from ACS expiring in May. May 9 to be specific. That is only my problem for now.
Thank you for the response.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tashilay said:


> Yea I know that, doesn't matter what it's called. I am just worried about my skill assessment from ACS expiring in May. May 9 to be specific. That is only my problem for now.
> Thank you for the response.


I gave you a quote in the above post, explaining that in some cases NSW would consider to process of your application quicker. 



However, from today it is more than 4 months till the 9/05, it is way more than official processing time of 12 weeks and way more than average of about 6 weeks. 

You have 14 days to submit your application after receiving an invite.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> I gave you a quote in the above post, explaining that in some cases NSW would consider to process of your application quicker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. Will apply with doc soon and see how it goes then


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello Friends,

Did anyone get the NSW invitations who applied 12/01/2018 and after this date? For software Engineer and developer programmer with PTE 10 points. Today I saw some of our friends got invitations.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
261312 - Developer Programmer

ACS Submitted: 20-Oct-2017
ACS Result: 25-NOV-2017
PTE: 10-01-2018

EOI DOE Updated (189): 11-01-2018
EOI DOE (190 NSW & VIC ) : 13-01-2018
ITA: waiting 

Age: 30 pts
Educ: 15 pts
Exp: 10 pts
Spouse points: 5 pts
PTE: 10 pts (L =75; R= 70; W= 70; S=66)

189: 70 pts 
190: 75 pts


----------



## gerardsaldanha (Feb 2, 2018)

Any one with ANZSCO code 272511 on this forum could you share your timeline for NSW nomination


----------



## hamid.it (Dec 4, 2015)

Hi Guys 
anyone got per-invitation or knows someone who got it for Telecom engineer 263311 or Telecom technologist 313214 ? with 70 and 65 points respectively. I am afraid that NSW is not attention the Telecom anymore or I am just pessimist about it? any idea guys ?


----------



## sumitsagar (Jan 23, 2014)

One of my contacts. Non pro rata painting trades worker 55+5 got invited by NSW yesterday.


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Seems some got preinvite on Friday. I just conclude even if ur occupation is on dir priority list, Dy av dir own secret top- priority list. I applied as an agricultural scientist with 70 points in all,in all ,no answer yet , doe 8 DEC 2017. Pls do anybody know what's going on


----------



## mundruanuradha (Feb 3, 2018)

Sir I applied for 190 subclass... With 55+5 based on 21st July 2017... Till now no responce...


----------



## mundruanuradha (Feb 3, 2018)

When he applied


----------



## mundruanuradha (Feb 3, 2018)

On 21st July 2017


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

mundruanuradha said:


> Sir I applied for 190 subclass... With 55+5 based on 21st July 2017... Till now no responce...


What is your ANZSCO code?


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> my points are exact same as you mate..Lets see do we stand a chance in near future
> :behindsofa:


Let's hope for the best buddy. 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

For All members:

My friend got invite from victoria and CO asked him to prove his financial stability i.e. 40000 AUD ( self +2 dependents) in his bank account from last 6 months. Unluckily he thought its a piece of cake and no one ask for this information. 

I know its 5 out of 100 cases, where they ask for the same but please make sure you fulfill this criteria.

His invite got rejected and he lost his initial money. I am not sure he is blacklisted or not (will update you regarding the same).

So please take decision accordingly for state nominations.


----------



## amoghk (Aug 1, 2017)

Any information on 261112 and 261111?
Were there any invites from NSW??

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## lucianoesmoura (Nov 16, 2017)

hamid.it said:


> Hi Guys
> anyone got per-invitation or knows someone who got it for Telecom engineer 263311 or Telecom technologist 313214 ? with 70 and 65 points respectively. I am afraid that NSW is not attention the Telecom anymore or I am just pessimist about it? any idea guys ?


Gathering this thread history and Immitracker, there was one case with 75+5 and two with 70+5 for 2633. Hope they start considering one level below soon...


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

While filing EOI should we leave preferred locations within Australia to "Any" or select some state? which has better chance of getting an invite?


*__________________*
*ANZSCO Code: 233915 ENVIRONMENTAL ENGINEER
*
Engineers Australia : Applied on 9-March-2017, (+ve) result on 09-August-2017
1st attempt PTE : L 56, R 77, S 80, W 60; Date 28 Oct 2017
2nd attempt PTE : L 55, R 73, S 71, W 57; Date 16 Dec 2017
3rd attempt PTE: L 73, R 72, S 73, W 77; Date 27 Jan 2018
Points: 189- 65, 190-70
EOI Lodged: 25-August-2017
DOE: 02-Feburary-2018


----------



## minhphuong0401 (Sep 5, 2017)

I guess select a specific state will have better chance


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

jbkhunda said:


> While filing EOI should we leave preferred locations within Australia to "Any" or select some state? which has better chance of getting an invite?
> 
> 
> *__________________*
> ...




Select the state ! They are more specific about it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

jbkhunda said:


> While filing EOI should we leave preferred locations within Australia to "Any" or select some state? which has better chance of getting an invite?
> 
> 
> *__________________*
> ...


No issues choosing any. However, the state would not be interested in someone who has chosen the option "Any" as it might show that the applicant cannot commit to a state, is only interested in PR and might request for movement later on within the 2 year commitment period.

If you are interested you can create another EOI with a different state choice by selecting one state name for the existing one. In my experience on the internet in the last 1 year, I have seen people applying for multiple EOIs to multiple states.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

I think NSW is the past selected only applicants with NSW in their EOIs... however no any longer. 

I would also suggest separate EOI for each state you are trying to apply for. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

For all my accounting friends,
I've recently got to know that those who have received the invitation from nsw till now are really lucky, because no more invitations in accounting category will be sent by the government in any visa category be it 189 or 190(any state sponsorship). This is because the quota for accounting invite has exhausted the 4000 limit set for this year. Now, initiations in accounting will start from may/June(not sure which month) when new quota is allocated for invitations.
Previously quota was 2500 which was raised to 4000, and people were really happy, however it is believed the government did not specify that this 4000 included all visa categories (eg190) and not just 189...
Sorry guys. Hope this news is wrong, but I don't think it is. 
To confirm, just enquire with a MARA agent or, check if any new invitation is issued in the next round of invitation.


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

It looks like no developer programmers were invited last round, so holding out hope for this week. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

xchaman said:


> For all my accounting friends,
> I've recently got to know that those who have received the invitation from nsw till now are really lucky, because no more invitations in accounting category will be sent by the government in any visa category be it 189 or 190(any state sponsorship). This is because the quota for accounting invite has exhausted the 4000 limit set for this year. Now, initiations in accounting will start from may/June(not sure which month) when new quota is allocated for invitations.
> Previously quota was 2500 which was raised to 4000, and people were really happy, however it is believed the government did not specify that this 4000 included all visa categories (eg190) and not just 189...
> Sorry guys. Hope this news is wrong, but I don't think it is.
> To confirm, just enquire with a MARA agent or, check if any new invitation is issued in the next round of invitation.


I guess you are either confusing something or intentionally misguiding people here. 

First of all state quota is not subject to SC189 Skills Select quota. This is the fact. 

*Occupation ceilings do not apply to State or Territory Nominated, Employer Sponsored or Business Innovation and Investment visa subclasses.*

Secondly, the current number of invites for accountants sent to Accountants is *2633* out of quota of *4785*. 

Source: https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav/work/skil#tab-content-3

Based on the above facts, i conclude that information you are trying to provide here is complete false.


----------



## jfperez05 (Oct 28, 2013)

andreyx108b said:


> I guess you are either confusing something or intentionally misguiding people here.
> 
> First of all state quota is not subject to SC189 Skills Select quota. This is the fact.
> 
> ...


I think the dude above is right. See the (*) note at the bottom of the *Occupation ceilings for the 2017-18 program year* list. It says: *Occupations that are subject to pro rata arrangements. For Accountants (2211) the occupational ceiling also reflects volumes in other skilled visa categories.

Sorry for Accountants, better try again next Financial year.


----------



## minhphuong0401 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I received an invitation to apply for nomination of Visa 190 NSW via email. I clicked on the link provided in the email and filled in my information.

However, when I clicked Pay Now, I encountered below error.
Can anyone advise me? I am very sure that the email is correct.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

minhphuong0401 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I received an invitation to apply for nomination of Visa 190 NSW via email. I clicked on the link provided in the email and filled in my information.
> 
> ...



try another browser... 
clear cache... 

then... if nothing works:

Get in touch with them directly...


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> try another browser...
> 
> clear cache...
> 
> ...




I had one more issue, I try to upload more than 25 mb and got error .

Just an advise try to have documents less than 25 mb .. it took a while for me to figure this out ( I though one document should not be more than 25 mb , my bad )



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minhphuong0401 (Sep 5, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> I had one more issue, I try to upload more than 25 mb and got error .
> 
> Just an advise try to have documents less than 25 mb .. it took a while for me to figure this out ( I though one document should not be more than 25 mb , my bad )
> 
> ...


How many times you have tried for this? I am afraid that they will cut me off after a number of times trying.
My attachments are 11 MB only but in the email it is written as 10 MB


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

minhphuong0401 said:


> How many times you have tried for this? I am afraid that they will cut me off after a number of times trying.
> 
> My attachments are 11 MB only but in the email it is written as 10 MB




I tried 2 times and 3rd time I reduced the same to 24,it was SuccessFul.. but in the confirmation mail I could see some documents not uploaded .. l have to wait !

Hope NSW contacts me if they need more documents 

Is anyone aware of this ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohanraopk (Nov 30, 2017)

any chances for 60+5 pointers in 261312 (developer programmer). please guide me


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

minhphuong0401 said:


> How many times you have tried for this? I am afraid that they will cut me off after a number of times trying.
> My attachments are 11 MB only but in the email it is written as 10 MB


I thought it was 10MB for each individual document. Hope I can manage under 10.


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

tashilay said:


> I thought it was 10MB for each individual document. Hope I can manage under 10.



On the whole the sight accepts up to 25 MB .. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mohanraopk said:


> any chances for 60+5 pointers in 261312 (developer programmer). please guide me


currently no....


----------



## Yvi86 (Feb 4, 2018)

I'm following this forum for quite a while now. Just curious: I handed in EOI 190 stream 2 with 70 (65+5) points in early October 2017. I then updated my EOI in January to 80 points (75+5) with 20 points in language. Is it likely that I'll get the pre invite soon even if it is stream 2?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Yvi86 said:


> I'm following this forum for quite a while now. Just curious: I handed in EOI 190 stream 2 with 70 (65+5) points in early October 2017. I then updated my EOI in January to 80 points (75+5) with 20 points in language. Is it likely that I'll get the pre invite soon even if it is stream 2?




You’ll definitely have a chance with 75. Anyway why are you bothering 190 as you got 75 pts from 189. You’ll definitely invited within next round if I’m correct. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I guess you are either confusing something or intentionally misguiding people here.
> 
> First of all state quota is not subject to SC189 Skills Select quota. This is the fact.
> 
> ...


I think you have misunderstood the information that I shared. I have no intentions to provide false information, confuse people or misguide intentionally. So I strongly suggest you to go through my post again, or as a matter of fact any post you reply to, with utmost care cause nobody on this forum, not just me, would appreciate or tolerate your distasteful use of words. This forum is entirely for helping people, and not for calling names. My post clearly suggests that that what I claimed, could have been wrong and also why the quota was misunderstood in the first place. I am not claiming anything in my post and also admitted I could be wrong, or rather I wished I was. It's just that I don't believe so I am. However, I'll be happy to be wrong in this instance of information that I have provided, but can definitely do without use of words such as "intentionally misguiding".


----------



## Sasha2004 (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi all, EOI lodged mid December with 60+5 points - Electronic Instrument Trades Worker General 342314

What do you think my chances are? 

Thanks


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

Sasha2004 said:


> Hi all, EOI lodged mid December with 60+5 points - Electronic Instrument Trades Worker General 342314
> 
> What do you think my chances are?
> 
> Thanks


I suggest that you submit seperate EOI's for 189, 190 and 489 ... you could submit multiple EOI as many as you want using different email addresses to increase your chances... and regarding your chances ...189 is almost impossible... 190 and 489 ... take your chances, you never knew because state and regions nomination is not predictable... all the best 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

beloved120 said:


> I suggest that you submit seperate EOI's for 189, 190 and 489 ... you could submit multiple EOI as many as you want using different email addresses to increase your chances... and regarding your chances ...189 is almost impossible... 190 and 489 ... take your chances, you never knew because state and regions nomination is not predictable... all the best
> 
> Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk




No need to use different email


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yvi86 (Feb 4, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> Yvi86 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm following this forum for quite a while now. Just curious: I handed in EOI 190 stream 2 with 70 (65+5) points in early October 2017. I then updated my EOI in January to 80 points (75+5) with 20 points in language. Is it likely that I'll get the pre invite soon even if it is stream 2?
> ...


My occupation (Café and Restaurant Manager 141111) is not eligible for 189 visa, it's not on the priority skill list. I'm only going for high points hence the reason I applied for stream 2 - 190 visa.


----------



## SeshadriC (Nov 27, 2017)

*Latest Cut off Marks for NSW 190*

Hi

The website says that with points of 60 I am eligible to apply for NSW 190.

Is there anyone who got an invite from NSW with 60 points? Or how have the cut off marks been in the recent invites received?

Do you guys think it will change in July 2018? Any idea? I am a little confused on this. Hence please share whatever link/details you have on NSW 190

Thanks 




andreyx108b said:


> Starting this thread for those who are awaiting an invite from NSW in this new 2017-2018 Financial year!
> 
> Good luck guys.
> 
> Share your questions and details.


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi Experts, 

I got the NSW invitation to apply for nomination on 2nd Feb, I am collecting all the documents that need to submit for the nomination application, i have one question regarding my points increased after acs assessment.

1. My ACS assessment was completed on 19th April 2016, i did not completed relevant 3 years for points till then.
2. On Jan 30th 2018 My points got increased due to the experience.
3. I am in the same company for all of my experience which is 5 years ( for points its 3 years) deducting 2 from the 5 years.
4. My designation got changed on jan 2018, due to organizational structure change. I am using same skill set which is in my ACS.

Now i have pay slips that i can provide, ITR for all the previous years. What all documents can i submit to get the 5 points for experience ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Got my NSW preinvite on 2 Feb, now the dilemma is with my documents. The thing is that during assessment stage I submitted stat declaration with my manager's signature for couple of companies but they asked me to submit self declaration and then completed the assessment. 
My question is while submitting the docs for NSW, shall I upload manager's copy of declaration or self declaration copy?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SeshadriC said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You are eligible, but does not mean you will get an invite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

addy101 said:


> Got my NSW preinvite on 2 Feb, now the dilemma is with my documents. The thing is that during assessment stage I submitted stat declaration with my manager's signature for couple of companies but they asked me to submit self declaration and then completed the assessment.
> My question is while submitting the docs for NSW, shall I upload manager's copy of declaration or self declaration copy?


I think you can upload both. There's no harm in providing more supporting documents.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

xchaman said:


> I think you can upload both. There's no harm in providing more supporting documents.


I would suggest to upload only relevant documents, but in this case, it is indeed better to upload both... I've not seen to many cases where "self-declaration" had been asked, so better to be careful.


----------



## dublinse (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm in the same boat, applied on the 9/11/17 and still no luck of an invite yet.

If your occupation is on the list, will they eventually invite you? 
I haven't seen any physicists invited so I believe I am in the minority.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello Friends,

Is there any chance to get 75 points (190) NSW and VIC with PTE 10 points?


----------



## gerardsaldanha (Feb 2, 2018)

Does NSW sends invites only on Friday


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi anyone got nsw invitation for engineering technologist 233914 . I have 65 points plus 5 points from state . I haven’t received invitation yet, has nsw invited in the past . Any information please do update. I have no chance of increasing my score so anyone who got invited please do share your details .

Thanks


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi Guys,

Does IELTS valid for only two years when applying for 190? 
I know for points purposes it’s valid for 3 years however, as I came to know for state nominations it is only two years. 
Could anyone clarify this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

gerardsaldanha said:


> Does NSW sends invites only on Friday




Don't know mate. But I have seen mainly on first and last Friday of month. Wait for Expert to provide exact information.

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

rkrajnov said:


> It looks like no developer programmers were invited last round, so holding out hope for this week. :fingerscrossed:


Yeah, bro, they invited only Software Engineer nor developer programmers. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
English Language Points: 10 ( PTE-A - 10-Jan-2018)
ACS: Applied - 19-AUG-2016 
Experience Points: 10 (9 years)
Age Points: 30 (31 age)
Education: 15 
Partner Skills: 5 points 
DOE: 11-11-2017 (189) - 12-01-2018 (190 NSW & VIC)


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi Experts, 

I got the NSW invitation to apply for nomination on 2nd Feb, I am collecting all the documents that need to submit for the nomination application, i have one question regarding my points increased after acs assessment.

1. My ACS assessment was completed on 19th April 2016, i did not completed relevant 3 years for points till then.
2. On Jan 30th 2018 My points got increased due to the experience.
3. I am in the same company for all of my experience which is 5 years ( for points its 3 years) deducting 2 from the 5 years.
4. My designation got changed on jan 2018, due to organizational structure change. I am using same skill set which is in my ACS.

Now i have pay slips that i can provide, ITR for all the previous years. What all documents can i submit to get the 5 points for experience ?

Thanks in advance


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

mission0z said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I got the NSW invitation to apply for nomination on 2nd Feb, I am collecting all the documents that need to submit for the nomination application, i have one question regarding my points increased after acs assessment.
> 
> ...




All the documents for the current company along with the role change letter, get it notarised .. that would do ..
NSW is kind enough to accept the same

Any way I am also with you on the same boat with invite from NSW on feb 02.. let me know if you need anything.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mission0z said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I got the NSW invitation to apply for nomination on 2nd Feb, I am collecting all the documents that need to submit for the nomination application, i have one question regarding my points increased after acs assessment.
> 
> ...




Has your title changed or responsibilities? Its quite tricky.. if any. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gerardsaldanha said:


> Does NSW sends invites only on Friday




Any day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Does IELTS valid for only two years when applying for 190?
> I know for points purposes it’s valid for 3 years however, as I came to know for state nominations it is only two years.
> ...




Any help on this query. ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scorpioyas (Nov 13, 2017)

Received NSW nomination approval today, applied on 16/11/2017.

Points breakdown.
Age: 25
Exp: 10
Edu: 15
Eng: 20

ANZ Code: 261312.

Two Questions.

1) Does marriage certificate needs to be just english translated or is there any specific requirement?

2) My wife passport shows my name as husband, do i still need to provide marriage certificate?


----------



## Snoob (Apr 11, 2017)

Guys, Is there any chance for 65 pointer Naval Architect (233916)?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

KasunTharaka said:


> Any help on this query. ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


never heard of such... some assessing bodies have it at 2 years


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> never heard of such... some assessing bodies have it at 2 years




Thanks buddy.Really appreciate your help.
. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

scorpioyas said:


> Received NSW nomination approval today, applied on 16/11/2017.
> 
> Points breakdown.
> Age: 25
> ...


1. DIBP has rules on who can do the translation . You have to satisfy that requirements when getting it done
2. Marriage certificate would be required

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

KasunTharaka said:


> Thanks buddy.Really appreciate your help.
> .
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


all the best!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

scorpioyas said:


> Received NSW nomination approval today, applied on 16/11/2017.
> 
> Points breakdown.
> Age: 25
> ...


1. Certified translation/notary translator. It has to be translated. 
2. Yes.


----------



## amit7 (Jan 12, 2018)

Got NSW nominatiob today... 🙂


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

amit7 said:


> Got NSW nominatiob today... 🙂


Congratulations. Please post your detailed timeline like everyone here.


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Congratulations. Please post your detailed timeline like everyone here.




Mate, you chose VIC or NSW?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Mate, you chose VIC or NSW?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's NSW, clear from Amits update.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## korannetrusha (Mar 20, 2017)

amit7 said:


> Got NSW nominatiob today... 🙂


Can you please post points break up and code?


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

Oneshift said:


> It's NSW, clear from Amits update.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk




Dont jump the gun mate, i asked Ravi because i replied to his comment. Watch where you leap. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Dont jump the gun mate, i asked Ravi because i replied to his comment. Watch where you leap.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My bad!

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

Congratulations mate...please post ur breakpoint and pte score plz..



amit7 said:


> Got NSW nominatiob today... ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Snoob said:


> Guys, Is there any chance for 65 pointer Naval Architect (233916)?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Rare anzsco and high score - i say yes


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amit7 (Jan 12, 2018)

I received pre-invite on 4th Dec, and applied back for nominations on 18dec...My total was 75 for 190.. Software Engineer...In English it was 10...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

amit7 said:


> I received pre-invite on 4th Dec, and applied back for nominations on 18dec...My total was 75 for 190.. Software Engineer...In English it was 10...




You got invite, did you get approved? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact. (Reference : 672eace5-fb86-4667-8611-06ca2c72914e ). I am getting this error while login and even my security answer is not getting except please help


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Struggle12 said:


> There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact. (Reference : 672eace5-fb86-4667-8611-06ca2c72914e ). I am getting this error while login and even my security answer is not getting except please help


Reach out to NSW it seems like a techie glitch


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

Sorry for confusion but I m unable to login into to skillselect however from my other would id i m able to not sure what's wrong. Please help



andreyx108b said:


> Struggle12 said:
> 
> 
> > There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact. (Reference : 672eace5-fb86-4667-8611-06ca2c72914e ). I am getting this error while login and even my security answer is not getting except please help
> ...


----------



## amit7 (Jan 12, 2018)

Pre-invite I received on 4dec, I applied for approval on 18 Dec and today I got final approval


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Struggle12 said:


> Sorry for confusion but I m unable to login into to skillselect however from my other would id i m able to not sure what's wrong. Please help


did you try another browser?


----------



## amit7 (Jan 12, 2018)

Invitation is final aporoval...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

amit7 said:


> Invitation is final aporoval...


Congrats Amit! Good luck with visa lodge!


----------



## amit7 (Jan 12, 2018)

Thanks buddy.... ...All the best to all


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

amit7 said:


> Thanks buddy.... ...All the best to all


Now the difficult wait will begin... and then Sydney!


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

From Immitracker, it appears that NSW is entertaining ICT/Engineering occupations at the moment. Comments?

Anyone with stream 2 occupation got invite this year?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

1337 said:


> From Immitracker, it appears that NSW is entertaining ICT/Engineering occupations at the moment. Comments?
> 
> Anyone with stream 2 occupation got invite this year?


I think quite a range of anzscos got invited, it just ICT dominates..


----------



## tulasi (Apr 11, 2015)

Can some explain me what is pro rata?
Thanks.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tulasi said:


> Can some explain me what is pro rata?
> Thanks.


 some occupations are pro-rated, i.e. if there 100 invites and 10 rounds, each round 10 will be invited and not more. 

for non pro rated, as many can be invited in one go.


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> some occupations are pro-rated, i.e. if there 100 invites and 10 rounds, each round 10 will be invited and not more.
> 
> for non pro rated, as many can be invited in one go.


How to find pro rated and non pro rated occupations list? And where 2339 stands in this list? 

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

engineer874 said:


> How to find pro rated and non pro rated occupations list? And where 2339 stands in this list?
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


skill select web-site.


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

*Details*



amit7 said:


> Pre-invite I received on 4dec, I applied for approval on 18 Dec and today I got final approval


Congratulations!!!. Could you please let me know the following?

What was your Date of effect of the application when you received pre-invite on Dec 4th.

The reason I am asking is that my Date of effect is Dec 15th 2017 with 75 points - 190 NSW( 70+5), English 10 marks. But I have not received any invite till today.

Appreciate your response on this. Are there in immitracker? did u update the details there??

Thanks
Hebbar


----------



## amit7 (Jan 12, 2018)

lnhebbar said:


> Congratulations!!!. Could you please let me know the following?
> 
> What was your Date of effect of the application when you received pre-invite on Dec 4th.
> 
> ...




Hi Buddy, 

My date of effect was 22Nov...As per me, will surely get in this 
Week...All the best


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

mrigank_bhushan said:


> Mate, you chose VIC or NSW?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello Mrigank,

I am waiting for a confirmation from either of the states. Typically they mention their ETA as 12 weeks from the date of application, but I have seen NSW responding back in about 2 weeks. So hopes are high.

Rest all unto god, where he wants to see me between Sydney and Melbourne.


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

amit7 said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> My date of effect was 22Nov...As per me, will surely get in this
> Week...All the best


Thanks lot for your quick response on this. I was thinking that NSW is preferring only PTE - 20 marks. Now I am gaining little confidence on my point after hearing your case. I hope yours job code is 261313 and PTE 10 marks. Please confirm on this.

Here is my details:
Total - 70 +5 - Applied 190 - NSW on Dec 15th 2017 - Software engineer 261313
Exp - 15
English - 10
Education - 15
Age - 25
Spouse - 5
State sponsership - 5
Total - 75 -


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hello Mrigank,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Primarily getting both states to invite you is commendable. All good will prevail, dont worry; the tougher decision would be selecting which one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

The way I am planning is who approves the nomination first. Based on that I will take a call


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Has your title changed or responsibilities? Its quite tricky.. if any.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the reply andrey.

My Designation has changed yes, but my roles and responsibility have not changed. 

I am trying to get my same roles and responsibility on letter head which i have submitted to ACS in statuary declaration 2 years ago.( April 2016).

I will get that in couple of days and after that i will be submitting my nomination for state sponsorship.

Please let me know if it is a good idea.


----------



## gerardsaldanha (Feb 2, 2018)

Any chance of social worker 272511 getting a NSW INVITE


----------



## anvishnu1984 (Aug 8, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> The way I am planning is who approves the nomination first. Based on that I will take a call


What if no one approves what call will u take?


----------



## amit7 (Jan 12, 2018)

lnhebbar said:


> Thanks lot for your quick response on this. I was thinking that NSW is preferring only PTE - 20 marks. Now I am gaining little confidence on my point after hearing your case. I hope yours job code is 261313 and PTE 10 marks. Please confirm on this.
> 
> Here is my details:
> Total - 70 +5 - Applied 190 - NSW on Dec 15th 2017 - Software engineer 261313
> ...


I have the same score and score partition as urs...You ll get it soon 🙂


----------



## amit7 (Jan 12, 2018)

Same code 261313


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

amit7 said:


> Hi Buddy,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There is no correlation between the DOE and invite in case of NSW. No priority given to those who wait longer


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mission0z said:


> Thanks for the reply andrey.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




To be honest, i would personally try to reach out to ACS and confirm with them, they always respond. 

From high level your changes can be explained and should be OK


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> To be honest, i would personally try to reach out to ACS and confirm with them, they always respond.
> 
> From high level your changes can be explained and should be OK
> 
> ...



So should i just mail them asking this question of will i be getting points for my experience. Or should i get a new assessment for my entire experience ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mission0z said:


> So should i just mail them asking this question of will i be getting points for my experience. Or should i get a new assessment for my entire experience ?




Email them explaining your situation and ask for a suggestion on if new assessments is required. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Email them explaining your situation and ask for a suggestion on if new assessments is required.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay that helps a lot, i was going to take the assessment anyhow.

Thanks a lot again andrey.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mission0z said:


> Okay that helps a lot, i was going to take the assessment anyhow.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks a lot again andrey.




All the best mate! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Congrats for everyone who got nomination approval from NSW recently. I wish that you all withdraw your 189 or any other application to allow more chances for people who are still waiting for invitations.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

lnhebbar said:


> Thanks lot for your quick response on this. I was thinking that NSW is preferring only PTE - 20 marks. Now I am gaining little confidence on my point after hearing your case. I hope yours job code is 261313 and PTE 10 marks. Please confirm on this.
> 
> Here is my details:
> Total - 70 +5 - Applied 190 - NSW on Dec 15th 2017 - Software engineer 261313
> ...


I am also same.... PTE 10 and code 261313. Got Pre-invite on 2nd Feb. Don't loose hope


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tashilay said:


> I am also same.... PTE 10 and code 261313. Got Pre-invite on 2nd Feb. Don't loose hope


well, with 75 points, score for english is secondary to get an invite.


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

tashilay said:


> I am also same.... PTE 10 and code 261313. Got Pre-invite on 2nd Feb. Don't loose hope


Great and congratulations for the Pre-invite!!!. Could you please let me know your date of effect??
Mine is Dec 15th 2017.

Thanks
Hebbar


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

amit7 said:


> I have the same score and score partition as urs...You ll get it soon 🙂


Thank you !!!!. Hoping for the best.

Thanks
Hebbar


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lnhebbar said:


> Thank you !!!!. Hoping for the best.
> 
> Thanks
> Hebbar


Good luck!


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

tashilay said:


> I am also same.... PTE 10 and code 261313. Got Pre-invite on 2nd Feb. Don't loose hope



Hello Friend,

Congrats, bro, What date you applied EOI? How many days you for pre-invite. I am also same boat bro. I applied EOI with NSW(65 points) last Nov and I have updated Jan 12 with PTE-10 points total points=75 points.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
English Language Points: 10 ( PTE-A - 10-Jan-2018)
ACS: Applied - 19-AUG-2016 
Experience Points: 10 (9 years)
Age Points: 30 (31 age)
Education: 15 
Partner Skills: 5 points 
DOE: 11-11-2017 (189) - 12-01-2018 (190 NSW & VIC)


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

After applying EOI anyone got confirmation (acknowledgment) email from EOI, I haven't received any confirmation e-mail is it okay?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
English Language Points: 10 ( PTE-A - 10-Jan-2018)
ACS: Applied - 19-AUG-2016 
Experience Points: 10 (9 years)
Age Points: 30 (31 age)
Education: 15 
Partner Skills: 5 points 
DOE: 11-11-2017 (189) - 12-01-2018 (190 NSW & VIC)


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

venkat said:


> Hello Friend,
> 
> Congrats, bro, What date you applied EOI? How many days you for pre-invite. I am also same boat bro. I applied EOI with NSW(65 points) last Nov and I have updated Jan 12 with PTE-10 points total points=75 points.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...


My Timeline:

Total points: 70 for 189
and for NSW- they say we can claim additional experience after ACS, so I claimed 5 more point and applied as 80 on Jan 8 2018

Pre-invite - 2 Feb 2018
Documents submitted today -6 Feb 2018

But I made mistake and forgot to check yes in Study in Aus and In EOI my point was 80 but with Documents today I applied for 75. Hope that won't be a problem.

-------------------
Ex- 10 (15 for 190)
Edu - 15
Age - 25
Study - 5
English - 10
Partner - 10
State - 5

So 80
--------------


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

tashilay said:


> My Timeline:
> 
> Total points: 70 for 189
> and for NSW- they say we can claim additional experience after ACS, so I claimed 5 more point and applied as 80 on Jan 8 2018
> ...


Ohhhh..okay


----------



## swaranjali (Jun 24, 2017)

Hi All,

I got my pre-invite for NSW on 18Dec and I submitted my application on 27Dec. But no approval still. Does anyone has an idea how long may I still have to wait for the final approval

Code : 261313
Age : 30
English : 20
Partner : 5
SS : 5
Education : 15

No points claimed for work experience. 

Cheers


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

tashilay said:


> My Timeline:
> 
> Total points: 70 for 189
> and for NSW- they say we can claim additional experience after ACS, so I claimed 5 more point and applied as 80 on Jan 8 2018
> ...



How you goy Partner 10 points? actually, everyone will get 5 points only right.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
English Language Points: 10 ( PTE-A - 10-Jan-2018)
ACS: Applied - 19-AUG-2016 
Experience Points: 10 (9 years)
Age Points: 30 (31 age)
Education: 15 
Partner Skills: 5 points 
DOE: 11-11-2017 (189) - 12-01-2018 (190 NSW & VIC)


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

tashilay said:


> My Timeline:
> 
> Total points: 70 for 189
> and for NSW- they say we can claim additional experience after ACS, so I claimed 5 more point and applied as 80 on Jan 8 2018
> ...


I hope you are confident in what you are doing with your EOI based on NSW advice 

DIBP follows its own rules and will not give any relaxation for the same based on what NSW may have advised you

Cheers


----------



## vinuodh (Nov 24, 2015)

tashilay said:


> My Timeline:
> 
> Total points: 70 for 189
> and for NSW- they say we can claim additional experience after ACS, so I claimed 5 more point and applied as 80 on Jan 8 2018
> ...


Whats that additional 5pts for Exp which is only for NSW.


----------



## Snoob (Apr 11, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Rare anzsco and high score - i say yes
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks Andrey.. Would it be possible to expect within 2 month?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snoob (Apr 11, 2017)

Snoob said:


> Thanks Andrey.. Would it be possible to expect within 2 month?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Or should I try to improve points from English?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Snoob said:


> Thanks Andrey.. Would it be possible to expect within 2 month?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Its hard to guess. Usually yes with rare Anzsco. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maximennella (Sep 3, 2017)

Has someone heard if NSW is inviting Industrial Engineers?


----------



## Snoob (Apr 11, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Its hard to guess. Usually yes with rare Anzsco.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks sir... It gives me some hopes.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

venkat said:


> How you goy Partner 10 points? actually, everyone will get 5 points only right.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
> ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
> ...


Partner 5...typo


----------



## minhphuong0401 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi,

After submitting my document to NSW, averagely how long do I have to wait for state approval?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenseo (Jan 14, 2016)

*how many rounds?*

Hi friends,

Can anyone please tell me how many times a month NSW has been issuing its invitation for 190?

does it happen at least once a month? or twice a month?
or is it possible that it doesn't happen at all in a month?

thank you !!


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

glenseo said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Can anyone please tell me how many times a month NSW has been issuing its invitation for 190?
> 
> ...


It happens random days every week.


----------



## gauravgargtech (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi All,

Any idea, under what circumstances/documents does DIBP gives direct grant...


------------------------
Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW)
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
English Language Points: 20 ( PTE-A - 30-Oct-2017)
Experience Points: 5 (6 years)
Age Points: 30 (31 age)
Education: 15 
Pre-invite : 18 dec,2017
Visa Lodge : 19th Jan, 2018
PCC, Medical done


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

gauravgargtech said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Any idea, under what circumstances/documents does DIBP gives direct grant...
> 
> ...




When application is COMPLETE 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hkglpr (Oct 23, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> It happens random days every week.




Every week or once in 2 weeks?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

i got a preinvite from NSW, my question is while filling out the application does NSW asks if we have submitted EOI for any other state as well? and if yes then what should be the answer, as i have submitted EOI for 189 & SA also.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

addy101 said:


> i got a preinvite from NSW, my question is while filling out the application does NSW asks if we have submitted EOI for any other state as well? and if yes then what should be the answer, as i have submitted EOI for 189 & SA also.


No they don't ask this question. Thanks God.


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

addy101 said:


> i got a preinvite from NSW, my question is while filling out the application does NSW asks if we have submitted EOI for any other state as well? and if yes then what should be the answer, as i have submitted EOI for 189 & SA also.




No they don’t ask , it’s a simple form to fill .. make sure you have all your doc ready before you start with the form 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

thanks MAdcat and venkat


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi Experts,

I have collected all the documents that are required to submit for NSW nomination. But one thing is still haunting me. Please clarify my below doubts.

1. My designation got changed on 01/01/2018 and this was after the ACS assessment, which was done in 2016.
2. My experience points got increased from 0 to 5. on 30/1/2018.
3. I got the invite to apply for NSW nomination on 02/02/2018. 
4. *Now the issues is, i didn't changed my designation on the EOI and got the invite to apply for nomination. I cant update anything on EOI as after Pre-invite you cant update any claims on the EOI.*
5. The designation on the EOI is same as it is in my ACS.

I have got all the documents to showcase my Exp, my roles and responsibility remains unchanged. I got the same roles and responsibilities on companies letter head today with new designation.

I am in the same company for all my 5 years.

Experts please help.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mission0z said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have collected all the documents that are required to submit for NSW nomination. But one thing is still haunting me. Please clarify my below doubts.
> 
> ...




Well, is it just a title? Did you claim points for new job? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

andreyx108b said:


> Well, is it just a title? Did you claim points for new job?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, Only my designation changed, NO Promotion nothing, Department changed and because of that they got some compliance issue and changed the designation.

Roles remains same.

So ? is it ok ?

I need 1 month exp for the new designation to get 5 points.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mission0z said:


> Yes, Only my designation changed, NO Promotion nothing, Department changed and because of that they got some compliance issue and changed the designation.
> 
> Roles remains same.
> 
> ...


better to send an e-mail to ACS and confirm with them, from my point of view with a cover letter and the reference from employer you should be OK.


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

I have submitted my nomination for NSW invite today. Lets see how they respond. I have only 70 days till my ACS expire.

I will get the assessment done soon. For next chances.

Thanks for helping out the struggling one's


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mission0z said:


> I have submitted my nomination for NSW invite today. Lets see how they respond. I have only 70 days till my ACS expire.
> 
> I will get the assessment done soon. For next chances.
> 
> Thanks for helping out the struggling one's




All the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

NSW call this time Software engineers (261313), next time I hope Developer programmers (261312), I hope they do the random calling.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
English Language Points: 10 ( PTE-A - 10-Jan-2018)
ACS: Applied - 19-AUG-2016 
Experience Points: 10 (9 years)
Age Points: 30 (31 age)
Education: 15 
Partner Skills: 5 points 
DOE: 11-11-2017 (189) - 12-01-2018 (190 NSW & VIC)


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

addy101 said:


> i got a preinvite from NSW, my question is while filling out the application does NSW asks if we have submitted EOI for any other state as well? and if yes then what should be the answer, as i have submitted EOI for 189 & SA also.


I hope you have already completed the application. If not please bear in mind that the form is similar to the EOI which we had filled with the exception of providing details on the form itself (Like for the education section we had provided our graduation or PG related details in brief using the fields there). 

Here we will choose the options in the same way as the EOI and submit the proofs as attachments.

Coming to the work experience section, there is only a dropdown similar to the options shown in the points calculator page on the DIBP/DOHA website. 

The form in itself is similar to the points calculation which is done in the same way the EOI calculates. Once the relevant fields are completed, you need to attach all the supporting documents as per your EOI points claim.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## minhphuong0401 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi experts,
After submitting my document to NSW, averagely how long do I have to wait for state approval?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

minhphuong0401 said:


> Hi experts,
> After submitting my document to NSW, averagely how long do I have to wait for state approval?


As per the website and their automated emails, the process can take about 12 weeks.

Even I am waiting after submission and hoping to get a response within 2 weeks (as per the trend observed in the forum signatures of various members)

Be positive thats it. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## glenseo (Jan 14, 2016)

*invitation*

Hi guys,

I have a really simple question.
I know that a resume is one of the required documents for NSW nomination.
once I am invited to apply for the nomination and send them all the documents, is it possible that NSW rejects my nomination purely due to my resume?
I am a recent graduate and do not have much work experience.
I am not claiming any point for work experience but I am just worried that they might not be happy with my resume without any work experience...
Can a resume be a deal breaker?? or am I safe as long as I can prove all the points I've claimed?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> I hope you have already completed the application. If not please bear in mind that the form is similar to the EOI which we had filled with the exception of providing details on the form itself (Like for the education section we had provided our graduation or PG related details in brief using the fields there).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi bro,


Do they ask for statutory declaration form as like similar to Victoria?? What are the other documents they ask which we are unknown of??

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

glenseo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a really simple question.
> I know that a resume is one of the required documents for NSW nomination.
> ...


I am sure it should be fine because you didn't hide your experience and got invite. They know that you didn't get any point from experience prior sending pre-invite. Just detail out your skills you have in a promising way


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> 
> Do they ask for statutory declaration form as like similar to Victoria?? What are the other documents they ask which we are unknown of??
> ...


Just submitted mine yesterday and I didn't see anything more than proving all points claimed and passport bio page. Not complicated at all.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Just submitted mine yesterday and I didn't see anything more than proving all points claimed and passport bio page. Not complicated at all.




Thanks for the info bro. 

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> 
> Do they ask for statutory declaration form as like similar to Victoria?? What are the other documents they ask which we are unknown of??
> ...


Nope they do not ask anything for NSW. Not even a commitment letter.


----------



## Hema1234 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi all,

Just wanted to know how do they do employment ref check if the company policy is not to share employee details with third party other than basic info like joining date, exit date, designation etc? The company won't entertain any phone calls either....so how do they verify the job description and responsibilities? And I m not getting that on the letterhead either as I left the company two years ago...


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

glenseo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a really simple question.
> I know that a resume is one of the required documents for NSW nomination.
> ...


According to NSW industry website:

Selection process

The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

1- Occupation
2- Australian Department of Home Affairs points score
3- English language ability
4- Skilled employment

Bro the skilled employment comes last so if your points is more and you have an occupation in demand then you will have priority 

All the best 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## glenseo (Jan 14, 2016)

*guranteed*

Hi guys,

thank you so much for kindly answering all of my questions.
I still have a few questions for which I cant seem to find answers anywhere. 

my understanding is 190 visa has 2 main stages.

1. getting invited to apply for NSW nomination (processing time up to 12 weeks)
2. getting invited by DIBP to apply for 190.

my question is

a) if I am successfully nominated by NSW after waiting up to 12 weeks, do I need to wait a couple of weeks or even months for the official invitation from DIBP or will I automatically receive an invitation from DIBP for 190 subclass upon the successful nomination?

b) what will happen if my occupation was removed while my nomination was still in the process? (for example, I got an invitation from NSW to apply for nomination in June, and my occupation was removed in July and I'm still waiting for the outcome of my nomination)

I am sure some newbies like me will find the answers to these questions very hepful


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

When will I get my nsw Nomination approval email. It is taking so long for me. Has anyone got any email from nsw this week?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

whether 189 or 190 grab your opportunity and make your way to your dreams. But at the same time please make a way for others too.

For example if you get the invite from any state (190) go for it and withdraw from 189. It will allow others to get the fair chance. I know its individual decision but for me I am very clear once I get the invite from any state I will withdraw my application for 189 for others.

This thought came in my mind and I wanted to share with you guys.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

SunV said:


> whether 189 or 190 grab your opportunity and make your way to your dreams. But at the same time please make a way for others too.
> 
> For example if you get the invite from any state (190) go for it and withdraw from 189. It will allow others to get the fair chance. I know its individual decision but for me I am very clear once I get the invite from any state I will withdraw my application for 189 for others.
> 
> This thought came in my mind and I wanted to share with you guys.


I agree. We should not leave ghost EOIs after we are already invited.


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> When will I get my nsw Nomination approval email. It is taking so long for me. Has anyone got any email from nsw this week?


You have approx 5 weeks remaining from the 12 week time-frame, so I wouldn't be too worried if I were you.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> I agree. We should not leave ghost EOIs after we are already invited.


Agreed. Even I am waiting for confirmation on my 190 from either of the states. As soon as I get one confirmation, I will withdraw the rest of the two EOIs (190 and 189).


----------



## gerardsaldanha (Feb 2, 2018)

Any one has got an invite after 2nd February from NSW


----------



## KK12 (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi friends
I am electrical engineer and my points are:
Degree electrical engineer: 15
Age: 30
Pte :10
Total 55 points without state.

I have the following questions.

(1) If I submit my EOI for 489 NSW as a electrical engineer for Orana / far south coast or Murray how much time it will take for me to be invited.

(2) If I got the nomination for 489 NSW and received the visa as 489 as well after some time which is temporary regional visa .
So by that time if my points increase as I am improving my english so then Can I apply for 189 or 190 nomination while having visa of 489 by that time?

Currently I am in Sydney under graduate temporary visa 476 and my visa is expiring on September 2018


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

KK12 said:


> Hi friends
> I am electrical engineer and my points are:
> Degree electrical engineer: 15
> Age: 30
> ...


(2) some have done it and it worked OK, search the forum.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi All,

Please find below consolidated list of state requirements for 190 ( all are official government websites). Go through each one thoroughly and check if you are eligible for the state nomination with your ANZSCO code. mandatory documents/eligibility criteria are defined clearly on websites.

NSW https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190

Queensland https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled-visa-options/im-working-queensland/

SA http://www.migration.sa.gov.au/skilled-migrants

Tasmania https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/skilled_migrants/skilled_nominated_visa

Victoria https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190

NT http://www.australiasnorthernterrit...nment-visa-nomination/skilled-nominated-visas

WA http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/serv...n-australia/how-to-apply-for-state-nomination


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Dear friends. 
Any idea how are my chances for NSW for Industrial Engineering (233511) with 70+5 points?
20 for English and 10 for experience.
Thank you!


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi Experts:

Below are few points from the NSW mail to apply for nomination :

*3. This invitation is based on the information contained in your unique EOI (identified above) at the time you were selected by NSW for invitation. Before you lodge a nomination application, please ensure all the information in your EOI, particularly the claimed points, is correct. You must provide evidence with your application to support all the claims in your EOI when you were selected and invited by NSW.

You should not lodge an application if the information in your EOI is incorrect and affects your claims. If you overstated your points claims in your EOI, and either make different claims in your application or change the claims in your EOI after receiving this invitation, your application will likely be declined.

4. This invitation is not transferable, and you should not share this email or the link in this email with anyone other than your authorised representative. NSW will not accept applications from uninvited candidates, or from invited candidates who have shared their invitation.

5. Being invited by NSW does not guarantee that your nomination application will be approved. In order to be eligible for NSW nomination, you must show that the information you provide in the application:

is consistent with the information in your EOI at the time of this invitation;
meets all relevant NSW nomination requirements; and
is supported by evidence.
*

Does this indicate that we cant update anything on the EOI after we receive Pre invite ??
Or is it just talking about being consistent with information effecting the points. ??


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi all. I want to know about skill select code for my parter. He is stock technical analyst. STA. Makes predictions of stock n commodity prices after analysing graph of the stocks. Is there anyone in the group with such a profile?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

milindpatel26 said:


> Hi all. I want to know about skill select code for my parter. He is stock technical analyst. STA. Makes predictions of stock n commodity prices after analysing graph of the stocks. Is there anyone in the group with such a profile?




Use anzscosearch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi guys,

Recently submitted 190 NSW EOI on 60+5 for Registered Nurse ( Medical Practice) 254421. I had checked on immitracker and found none of the application has been submitted under this sub occupation. 

Do I stand a chance for invitation guys??

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

mission0z said:


> Hi Experts:
> 
> Below are few points from the NSW mail to apply for nomination :
> 
> ...




Yes i think the are referring information effects for points. 
Just name, address or something should not be matter but better to inform them if you going to change any. 

Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

SunV said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Please find below consolidated list of state requirements for 190 ( all are official government websites). Go through each one thoroughly and check if you are eligible for the state nomination with your ANZSCO code. mandatory documents/eligibility criteria are defined clearly on websites.
> 
> ...


__________________________________________________

*Awesome information*, I got question can someone apply for State Sponsorship more than one state.

Please guide :help:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Recently submitted 190 NSW EOI on 60+5 for Registered Nurse ( Medical Practice) 254421. I had checked on immitracker and found none of the application has been submitted under this sub occupation.
> 
> ...




I have not seen an invitation for registered nurse... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

AsifRehman said:


> __________________________________________________
> 
> *Awesome information*, I got question can someone apply for State Sponsorship more than one state.
> 
> Please guide :help:


You can apply an expression of interest(EOI) for more than 1 and after they sending an invitation to apply to SS, you can apply for multiple states as I know.(I saw one person in this forum received invitation from both NSW & VIC and applied for both states.).But after they approving your nomination application, I'm bit unclear rest of the process.As I think obviously you should chose one state coz You can't apply VISA bor multiple states if I'm correct.
Seniors will correct If I'm wrong.


----------



## Hema1234 (Nov 3, 2017)

Join Date: Nov 2017
Location: India
Posts: 41
Rep Power: 0
Hema1234 is on a distinguished road
1 likes received

Users Flag! Originally from india. Users Flag! Expat in australia.
Default
Hi all,

Just wanted to know how do they do employment ref check if the company policy is not to share employee details with third party other than basic info like joining date, exit date, designation etc? The company won't entertain any phone calls either....so how do they verify the job description and responsibilities? And I m not getting that on the letterhead either as I left the company two years ago...


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

*Reference check*

Hi, I submitted my NSW application few days ago. Just wondering if NSW calls reference check? I have provided my ex boss and HRO in CV but didn't inform them yet. Just wanted to know if anyone get called before or any idea.

Thanks


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

SunV said:


> whether 189 or 190 grab your opportunity and make your way to your dreams. But at the same time please make a way for others too.
> 
> For example if you get the invite from any state (190) go for it and withdraw from 189. It will allow others to get the fair chance. I know its individual decision but for me I am very clear once I get the invite from any state I will withdraw my application for 189 for others.
> 
> This thought came in my mind and I wanted to share with you guys.


As Promised, NSW EOI suspended. All the best for others in queue.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I have not seen an invitation for registered nurse...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




There are plenty Registered nurses invited by NSW during past months. There was 1 invited on 2nd Feb on 70 points, but that's from lower priority one 254499 with high points. While talking about my ANZSCO 254421, it's quite upper in priority list than other nurses occupations and good thing is that there is no other applications on same ANZSCO ( source from Immitracker). However, I do have jusr 60+ 5 points. Don't know will I get invitation or not?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varun2726 (Jul 26, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Is there a problem if a person accepts both NSW and VIC pre invites ?
Will it have adverse effect on either ?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

KasunTharaka said:


> Yes i think the are referring information effects for points.
> Just name, address or something should not be matter but better to inform them if you going to change any.
> 
> Cheers.
> ...


Hello Friend,

You and I have 75 points for state please let me know once you will get pre-invite.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
English Language Points: 10 ( PTE-A - 10-Jan-2018)
ACS: Applied - 19-AUG-2016 
Experience Points: 10 (9 years)
Age Points: 30 (31 age)
Education: 15 
Partner Skills: 5 points 
DOE: 11-11-2017 (189) - 12-01-2018 (190 NSW & VIC)


----------



## glenseo (Jan 14, 2016)

*guranteed?*

Hi guys,

very simple question.

if I am invited to apply for NSW nomination (not 190 visa) and assuming that I can prove all the points I have claimed, will I be safe to say that my PR is guaranteed or should I still be worried until I receive the invitation to apply for 190 visa?

I am wondering if DIBP can actually deny me 190 visa even after the successful nomination.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> You can apply an expression of interest(EOI) for more than 1 and after they sending an invitation to apply to SS, you can apply for multiple states as I know.(I saw one person in this forum received invitation from both NSW & VIC and applied for both states.).But after they approving your nomination application, I'm bit unclear rest of the process.As I think obviously you should chose one state coz You can't apply VISA bor multiple states if I'm correct.
> Seniors will correct If I'm wrong.


_________________________________________________

Can you please guide on same EOI it is raised or required new EOI account for separate state.
eep:

thanks


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

AsifRehman said:


> _________________________________________________
> 
> Can you please guide on same EOI it is raised or required new EOI account for separate state.
> eep:
> ...


You can create a new EOI when you want to apply for a different state. However, 189 and 190 can be applied on same EOI.


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

glenseo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> very simple question.
> 
> ...


You shouldnt be worried, at the same time its a not 100% sure of getting Invited once you are nominated. The rate of rejection is less when compared to Vic state. But again the ITA is just one step away from PR so let nothing come in your way until you receive your PR.

All the best!


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

varun2726 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Is there a problem if a person accepts both NSW and VIC pre invites ?
> Will it have adverse effect on either ?


No issues, Only you have to satisfy both the states individually why you want to come to their respective states (if asked by state authorities) , please prepare this answer people are getting these sort of queries its good you prepare your answer upfront.

Refer http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...017-2018-migration-year-110.html#post13997154


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

tashilay said:


> Hi, I submitted my NSW application few days ago. Just wondering if NSW calls reference check? I have provided my ex boss and HRO in CV but didn't inform them yet. Just wanted to know if anyone get called before or any idea.
> 
> Thanks


Personal suggestion: Don't provide references if you are not confident( better to give references of your colleague from same organisation) because they may contact them and once if its done then it will create unnecessary problem for you.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

glenseo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> very simple question.
> 
> ...


point is not the only criteria for rejection there are many others for same. till the time you are not getting your visa be patient and wait and check your mails regularly for any queries raised by CO/concerned authorities.

All the best.


----------



## Hema1234 (Nov 3, 2017)

Hi all,

Need help please.... wanted to know how do they do employment ref check if the company policy is not to share employee details with third party other than basic info like joining date, exit date, designation etc? The company won't entertain any phone calls either....so how do they verify the job description and responsibilities? And I m not getting that on the letterhead either as I left the company two years ago...


----------



## yogithegreat (Nov 29, 2017)

Hi Members,

Is there any fixed frequency/day/week in which NSW sends invite.?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

SunV said:


> Personal suggestion: Don't provide references if you are not confident( better to give references of your colleague from same organisation) because they may contact them and once if its done then it will create unnecessary problem for you.


Good suggestion but I have already given reference in my CV. May be I should inform my reference of possible phone calls


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

tashilay said:


> Good suggestion but I have already given reference in my CV. May be I should inform my reference of possible phone calls


Below quote from official CV structure from Victoria:

"•	Referees or references – if the job application requires a referee, list two to three here or otherwise say that they are available upon request. Speak to your referees in advance to confirm that it is OK to list them in your resume. When you apply for a job, let your referees know the details of the job so they will be prepared to answer questions from the employer or recruiter."

I used "available upon request". Less headache and safe option.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

SunV said:


> Below quote from official CV structure from Victoria:
> 
> "•	Referees or references – if the job application requires a referee, list two to three here or otherwise say that they are available upon request. Speak to your referees in advance to confirm that it is OK to list them in your resume. When you apply for a job, let your referees know the details of the job so they will be prepared to answer questions from the employer or recruiter."
> 
> I used "available upon request". Less headache and safe option.


I informed but they are from management side and don't know much about my work although we were from same Office. I might need to send them my resume copy as well then.

Thank you for sharing that.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

tashilay said:


> I informed but they are from management side and don't know much about my work although we were from same Office. I might need to send them my resume copy as well then.
> 
> Thank you for sharing that.



There are two type of references personal and professional. Who ever you mentioned to to your assessing authorities (ACS e.t.c) are one should know your roles and responsibilities. Personal references may or may not know what you are doing.

So in conclusion for your case they should know something about your R&R. They may or may not get the call for reference check.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Hello, 

Is anybody waiting with the same points like me for an invite from NSW?

Industrial Engineer (233511) - 70+5 points
English - 20
Experience - 10
Age - 25
Education - 15


----------



## varun2726 (Jul 26, 2015)

SunV said:


> No issues, Only you have to satisfy both the states individually why you want to come to their respective states (if asked by state authorities) , please prepare this answer people are getting these sort of queries its good you prepare your answer upfront.
> 
> Refer http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...017-2018-migration-year-110.html#post13997154


Thanks Mate !


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

No such thing as personal reference, there is a Statutory Declaration from a former or current colleague, preferably working in superior (level) to your role.


----------



## Madanthapa (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi guys, i got my nsw invitation (pre- invite)on feb 2 for system analyst. I now have total of 80 points (including 5 points for state). I submitted my application on feb 9 but my issue is regarding my visa condition which will expire on 15 march. I did addressed this condition to them by email. I am little worried whether they will process my application little quickly or will it be the same 12 weeks period. Can anybody please share their opinion regarding this.


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

glenseo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> thank you so much for kindly answering all of my questions.
> I still have a few questions for which I cant seem to find answers anywhere.
> ...


Hi, I don't know if your query has been resolved, anyhow, here goes:
1. You get your dibp invite the moment you receive email for state nomination approval from nsw. My dibp invite came a minute earlier than my email of approval from nsw.

2. Once you are sent a pre-invite from nsw, it doesn't matter if your occupation is removed by dibp later. Coz I talked with nsw 190 department and they said if we send you a pre-invite, then it's kinda like final. There is no going back to the decision making process if you should be invited or not. The approval from nsw and dibp are only point checks to make sure what you claimed in your eoi is true and fair. That's all.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Madanthapa said:


> Hi guys, i got my nsw invitation (pre- invite)on feb 2 for system analyst. I now have total of 80 points (including 5 points for state). I submitted my application on feb 9 but my issue is regarding my visa condition which will expire on 15 march. I did addressed this condition to them by email. I am little worried whether they will process my application little quickly or will it be the same 12 weeks period. Can anybody please share their opinion regarding this.


After you are invited and apply, it takes on average 6 weeks... they can speed it up and i am sure they will, but obviously there is no guarantee as such.


----------



## Madanthapa (Feb 6, 2018)

Thanks andrey. One more thing, i didnt claimed for experience though. My points breakdown is:
English: 20 education+age:50, professional year :5 
Will it be the turning point for the invitation?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Anyone got the invitation from NSW today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glenseo (Jan 14, 2016)

*PR*

Hi guys,

I first came to Australia when I was 13 and now I have been living in this country for 15 years and I really need to get my PR. 
what do you think my chances are for NSW nomination?


Occupation: Accountant general 

DOE 05/ Feb /18

ENG: 20
Age: 30
Aus study: 5
Degree: 15
1 year local experience: 5

total : 75 + 5


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

xchaman said:


> Hi, I don't know if your query has been resolved, anyhow, here goes:
> 1. You get your dibp invite the moment you receive email for state nomination approval from nsw. My dibp invite came a minute earlier than my email of approval from nsw.
> 
> 2. Once you are sent a pre-invite from nsw, it doesn't matter if your occupation is removed by dibp later. Coz I talked with nsw 190 department and they said if we send you a pre-invite, then it's kinda like final. There is no going back to the decision making process if you should be invited or not. The approval from nsw and dibp are only point checks to make sure what you claimed in your eoi is true and fair. That's all.


So basically if you get an invite to apply for NSW and you are able to back your points up with proof, then there is no reason whatsoever to not get the invite, right? 

If yes, that puts a little smile to my face!


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

KasunTharaka said:


> Anyone got the invitation from NSW today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No bro, You got it...
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
English Language Points: 10 ( PTE-A - 10-Jan-2018)
ACS: Applied - 19-AUG-2016 
Experience Points: 10 (9 years)
Age Points: 30 (31 age)
Education: 15 
Partner Skills: 5 points 
DOE: 11-11-2017 (189) - 12-01-2018 (190 NSW & VIC)


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

venkat said:


> No bro, You got it...
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...




Nope dude.Seems NSW not giving invitations today.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

My NSW nomination was declined today.
I regret to advise that the application has been declined because, after careful consideration of all the information provided in your application, I am not satisfied that you meet the NSW nomination requirements for this visa.

The decision is based on the following reason:

Provided false document

This decision is final and your application has been closed. As we have previously advised, the application fee is not refundable.

I haven't given any false document or any false claiming.. I provided every paper they requested and I haven't faked any document.
I'm devastated now.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Mad.cat said:


> My NSW nomination was declined today.
> I regret to advise that the application has been declined because, after careful consideration of all the information provided in your application, I am not satisfied that you meet the NSW nomination requirements for this visa.
> 
> The decision is based on the following reason:
> ...




Ohh. Is it. So sorry to hear that buddy. Thought NSW rejections ratio is very low. Never heard NSW refusal before in this forum. It means NSW also following VIC rules now. What a waste. Somehow Try to 189 buddy. Don’t give up. Go for ur goals. I know this is a very hard to achieve. But once u make it your whole life would be easy. Cannot see your signature. Hope you can still do something to gain points. 
Your not alone buddy.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hema1234 (Nov 3, 2017)

So 





So 


Mad.cat said:


> My NSW nomination was declined today.
> I regret to advise that the application has been declined because, after careful consideration of all the information provided in your application, I am not satisfied that you meet the NSW nomination requirements for this visa.
> 
> The decision is based on the following reason:
> ...


So sorry to hear that.....was that the nsw pre-invite application or Visa application?


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Hema1234 said:


> So
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pre invite.


----------



## jas39gripen (Jan 25, 2018)

Mad.cat said:


> My NSW nomination was declined today.
> I regret to advise that the application has been declined because, after careful consideration of all the information provided in your application, I am not satisfied that you meet the NSW nomination requirements for this visa.
> 
> The decision is based on the following reason:
> ...


Sorry to hear about that mate, but what is your point breakdown? From that we can try to find out which document does not meet their requirement.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

glenseo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I first came to Australia when I was 13 and now I have been living in this country for 15 years and I really need to get my PR.
> what do you think my chances are for NSW nomination?
> ...


with 75+5 chances are good, as long as NSW will send invites. The last one was invited with 75+5 in December (the one reported)


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

*189 and 190 visa*

Hi friends,
Is it right to assume that once approved/invited by State, is it quicker to get the visa approved? or will 189 and 190 follow same rule at visa stage?

I am assuming if we are state nominated, immigration might only get those medical police and other details and won't spend time again cross checking EOI points? Any thoughts?


----------



## duc.pham89 (Jul 10, 2017)

Hi guys,

Do you guys know how to verify that the ITA is a real one?
I mean I applied via an immi agent and there are tons of immi scam now. I just got the ITA from DIBP on 23/01/18 @75+5 (accountants) without any exprience (age 30 + 20 Eng + 15 Degree + 5 Aus study + 5 regional study). Many people in this forum said my chances are very thin. Is that really that thin? Just wanna verify that ITA is real before giving them the $3600 visa fee. I am thinking of asking them for immi account and password but that may be rude? &#55358;&#56596;


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

KasunTharaka said:


> Nope dude.Seems NSW not giving invitations today.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think NSW only give superior English or Experience-10+ years...


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

jas39gripen said:


> Sorry to hear about that mate, but what is your point breakdown? From that we can try to find out which document does not meet their requirement.


Apparently the references or job certificate which I got from my past jobs which were government jobs the dates did not match with my joining letter and finishing service date in these companies. They had put difference of few days in my certificate..

I have called engineers of Australia as I suspected that is something wrong with my skill assessment because last week I received an email from nsw to send my skill assessment again. 
They told me on EA in the phone that my skill assessment id is correct and it is valid and the lady asked me to check if the dates on my other documents like references are matching with what I'm claiming in EOI. The starting date and ending date of employment. I did checked and in my certificate I found the company wrote different date, that I had joined few days later than it is in my joining letter from the company.
Just for stupid date which HR wrote wrong I got screwed. I never checked the date on my certificate and reference letters if matching with my joining letter. I assumed that if HR wrote it it must be correct. And I got screwed.

In that email with rejection it says that if I want to apply to nsw again I have to create new eoi.

But the question is if I create new eoi, will they send me preinvite again? I will get new docs from HR with correct dates this time


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Madanthapa said:


> Thanks andrey. One more thing, i didnt claimed for experience though. My points breakdown is:
> English: 20 education+age:50, professional year :5
> Will it be the turning point for the invitation?


nope. I never claimed too.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Updated timelines folks

189 and 190 for Vic withdrawn. Hope one of you get those. &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Updated timelines folks
> 
> 189 and 190 for Vic withdrawn. Hope one of you get those. ��


All the best mate!


----------



## jas39gripen (Jan 25, 2018)

Mad.cat said:


> Apparently the references or job certificate which I got from my past jobs which were government jobs the dates did not match with my joining letter and finishing service date in these companies. They had put difference of few days in my certificate..
> 
> I have called engineers of Australia as I suspected that is something wrong with my skill assessment because last week I received an email from nsw to send my skill assessment again.
> They told me on EA in the phone that my skill assessment id is correct and it is valid and the lady asked me to check if the dates on my other documents like references are matching with what I'm claiming in EOI. The starting date and ending date of employment. I did checked and in my certificate I found the company wrote different date, that I had joined few days later than it is in my joining letter from the company.
> ...


Your new EOI does not link anything with the past one.
Good luck mate, keep going. Btw, you can try to gain more English point :ballchain:


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

jas39gripen said:


> Your new EOI does not link anything with the past one.
> Good luck mate, keep going. Btw, you can try to gain more English point :ballchain:


I applied for pte this time. I have test on 19th of February..
Any tips how to get 20 points from it?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> All the best mate!


Thank you mate.


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Thank you mate.


Congratulations! All the best!


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Updated timelines folks
> 
> 189 and 190 for Vic withdrawn. Hope one of you get those. ��


Congrats Ravi, you got NSW today, is it? Why you have withdrawn VIC.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
English Language Points: 10 ( PTE-A - 10-Jan-2018)
ACS: Applied - 19-AUG-2016 
Experience Points: 10 (9 years)
Age Points: 30 (31 age)
Education: 15 
Partner Skills: 5 points 
DOE: 11-11-2017 (189) - 12-01-2018 (190 NSW & VIC)


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

Guys can anyone of u share if high blood pressure be a cause of concern for medicals?

How do Australian authorities take high BP applicants as?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> My NSW nomination was declined today.
> I regret to advise that the application has been declined because, after careful consideration of all the information provided in your application, I am not satisfied that you meet the NSW nomination requirements for this visa.
> 
> The decision is based on the following reason:
> ...


I am very sorry to hear bro, you have to figure out why did they refuse your application, I doubt that it is due to the difference in days ... because I got my nsw nomination approved despite I had difference in the joining date which was 20 Jan 2013 and in the skill assessment my experience started in February 2013 ... so those 10 days difference were ignored and I got my nomination approved.... Call them and ask for the refusal since nsw nomination process is straightforward as long as you provide evidence to the documents you claim and you provide authentic documents 
And don't lose hope bro, keep fighting 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Updated timelines folks
> 
> 189 and 190 for Vic withdrawn. Hope one of you get those. ��


Congratulations mate. All the best!!


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> Apparently the references or job certificate which I got from my past jobs which were government jobs the dates did not match with my joining letter and finishing service date in these companies. They had put difference of few days in my certificate..
> 
> I have called engineers of Australia as I suspected that is something wrong with my skill assessment because last week I received an email from nsw to send my skill assessment again.
> They told me on EA in the phone that my skill assessment id is correct and it is valid and the lady asked me to check if the dates on my other documents like references are matching with what I'm claiming in EOI. The starting date and ending date of employment. I did checked and in my certificate I found the company wrote different date, that I had joined few days later than it is in my joining letter from the company.
> ...


such a shame ... just because of a single mistake from HR your application was refused :-/


----------



## nisha8888 (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi all,

I am new here. I have 75 points in SS for job code 261313 (pte -10) 
Applied eoi on 06-Dec-2017. Can any one anticipate when i would get pre invite.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

nisha8888 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new here. I have 75 points in SS for job code 261313 (pte -10)
> Applied eoi on 06-Dec-2017. Can any one anticipate when i would get pre invite.



Hello bro,

No bro, PTE-10 need to wait sometime. I am also the same boat wait some more time otherwise try PTE-20 or Experience 10+years is required for a quick invitation.:fencing:

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
English Language Points: 10 ( PTE-A - 10-Jan-2018)
ACS: Applied - 19-AUG-2016 
Experience Points: 10 (9 years)
Age Points: 30 (31 age)
Education: 15 
Partner Skills: 5 points 
DOE: 11-11-2017 (189) - 12-01-2018 (190 NSW & VIC)


----------



## nisha8888 (Dec 15, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. I am female (not bro. . &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834

Yes trying pte again. Got 73 in listening while 80+ in all other sections


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

nisha8888 said:


> Thanks for the reply. I am female (not bro. . ������)
> 
> Yes trying pte again. Got 73 in listening while 80+ in all other sections


Sorry, Nisha, I did not see your name... All the best for your PTE... did you take any coaching?


----------



## nisha8888 (Dec 15, 2017)

No Venkat, no coaching. . 

I am trying by myself. Already gave exam 4 times but not yet achieved 79+


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

nisha8888 said:


> No Venkat, no coaching. .
> 
> I am trying by myself. Already gave exam 4 times but not yet achieved 79+


Okay. I hope next time you will get it :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Feb 9 invites?*

Has NSW sent out any invites today? Don't see any on immitracker.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

pankajk83 said:


> Has NSW sent out any invites today? Don't see any on immitracker.


No invitations today...


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*NSW Feb 9 invitations*



venkat said:


> No invitations today...


Thanks Venkat. I guess we all have to wait till next Friday then. Any idea if structural engineer with 65 points stands a chance?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi Venkat and Nisha,

Every state has their own priorities and requirement. If they need software developer they will invite only them not every one.

Below is the NSW criteria for selection, You can easily see that EOI points have higher priority than English and experience so for example , both of you are having same points then the first person will get invited based on DOE but if both of you got ITA in same round then priority is defined by English score and than experience.

Selection process
The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

Occupation
Australian Department of Home Affairs points score
English language ability
Skilled employment
Where candidates have the same ranking on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their points claims were last updated in SkillSelect.

source: https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-nominated-migration-190/selecting-applicants


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

venkat said:


> No invitations today...


hmm.yh, apparently no invitations were issued.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Hello, could you pls help me to understand the filing of EOI.

I´m claiming 5 years for experience. My reference letter from job was written by HR in May 2016 and my experience was assessed by EA (Engineers Australia) until November 2016 because I´m still doing the same job. In other words, EA has assessed even longer than my reference letter. My question is, when filing an EOI should I put my experience end date May or November 2016?
Actually, I´m still in the same job.. But there is no difference in points claiming 5 or 7 years, therefore, I believe it doesn´t make sence to put end date for experience blank. What do you think? 
Thank you so much!


----------



## nisha8888 (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi Sunv,

Thanks for the response. I know that pte score is given preference i case of same points. Thats why i am giving pte again.

I asked this qus bcz you all are experienced here so must be able to suggest whether i stand a chance to get state invitation with 75 points.


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

Oneshift said:


> Guys can anyone of u share if high blood pressure be a cause of concern for medicals?
> 
> How do Australian authorities take high BP applicants as?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Can anyone please share if you have any info. On medicals?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Updated timelines folks
> 
> 189 and 190 for Vic withdrawn. Hope one of you get those. &#55357;&#56397;



Congrats mate! 

Just wondering, once your application approved by NSW, did you get 190 invitation straight away? Or do you have to wait until the next round?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

foxes said:


> Congrats mate!
> 
> Just wondering, once your application approved by NSW, did you get 190 invitation straight away? Or do you have to wait until the next round?
> 
> ...


NSW approval email is received separately.
Simultaneously a different Ema comes from DIBP as invitation.

But yes both on Same day.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

nisha8888 said:


> Hi Sunv,
> 
> Thanks for the response. I know that pte score is given preference i case of same points. Thats why i am giving pte again.
> 
> I asked this qus bcz you all are experienced here so must be able to suggest whether i stand a chance to get state invitation with 75 points.


At this point of time, I will say never loose hope and you have a good chance to get ITA from states. so just wait for your turn. 

And once you get desired points for English test then you get 189 Invitation (not guaranteed but 99% chances).

All the best


----------



## knagalla (Jan 8, 2018)

Do we need to wait till ACS results to file an EOI ?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

knagalla said:


> Do we need to wait till ACS results to file an EOI ?




Fr the safe side yes, but theoretically and legally yes you can. But my advice is don’t lodge eoi without valid acs. 
Cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

Oneshift said:


> Can anyone please share if you have any info. On medicals?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


Hey buddy. I think you should be fine. I think other ailments which are life threatening or maybe very expensive to treat might raise a red flag. But bp!, I don't think so. My female friend has thyroid and she got pr... So I guess you are all clear. If I were in your shoes, I wouldn't waste a nights sleep on it. Its hardly anything serious bro, ex I think someone suffering with HIV might find it difficult to get approval, coz they have a separate test for HIV. Cheers


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

shawnfj said:


> So basically if you get an invite to apply for NSW and you are able to back your points up with proof, then there is no reason whatsoever to not get the invite, right?
> 
> If yes, that puts a little smile to my face!


Yes that's correct. I had a smile on my face too, when I got confirmation from nsw 190 department. Cheers. Good luck


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

glenseo said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I first came to Australia when I was 13 and now I have been living in this country for 15 years and I really need to get my PR.
> what do you think my chances are for NSW nomination?
> ...


Buddy, I recently got 190 invite at 75+5. Accountant myself. So I'd say, apply as soon as possible! You never know when they might have a change of heart. Cause as of right now, more people have got invitations in accounting in Jan n Feb.


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> My NSW nomination was declined today.
> I regret to advise that the application has been declined because, after careful consideration of all the information provided in your application, I am not satisfied that you meet the NSW nomination requirements for this visa.
> 
> The decision is based on the following reason:
> ...


I'm really really upset bro, you are a great guy. Can you contact nsw yourself on Monday, or if you want I can call them locally here on Monday and enquire if they can share the reasons of application decline with an applicant on phone or email. Basically ask them if they can share the reasons, if yes, I'll confirm to you here and you can ask them yourself?
Makes sense ?


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

xchaman said:


> I'm really really upset bro, you are a great guy. Can you contact nsw yourself on Monday, or if you want I can call them locally here on Monday and enquire if they can share the reasons of application decline with an applicant on phone or email. Basically ask them if they can share the reasons, if yes, I'll confirm to you here and you can ask them yourself?
> Makes sense ?


Let's try. I will send you prv msg.


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

xchaman said:


> Hey buddy. I think you should be fine. I think other ailments which are life threatening or maybe very expensive to treat might raise a red flag. But bp!, I don't think so. My female friend has thyroid and she got pr... So I guess you are all clear. If I were in your shoes, I wouldn't waste a nights sleep on it. Its hardly anything serious bro, ex I think someone suffering with HIV might find it difficult to get approval, coz they have a separate test for HIV. Cheers


Thanks man

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

Mad.cat said:


> My NSW nomination was declined today.
> I regret to advise that the application has been declined because, after careful consideration of all the information provided in your application, I am not satisfied that you meet the NSW nomination requirements for this visa.
> 
> The decision is based on the following reason:
> ...


That's really harsh man! You should ask them exactly which document they found to be false..


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

Hi Experts,

I am in the same company for 5 years and wanted to claim points for experience, my designation got changed recently. Roles and Responsibility remains same.
Can we claim points for a designation that has not been assessed after ACS assessment was done?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

xchaman said:


> Yes that's correct. I had a smile on my face too, when I got confirmation from nsw 190 department. Cheers. Good luck


Xchaman, 

Congrats and happy for your state nomination approval.

Even more happy to see we share identical points breakdowns - makes me feel quite confident of getting an approval.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## knagalla (Jan 8, 2018)

What is the approx timeline to get NSW approval for software engineer category. I have 70 points right now for 189.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi guys,

Need help urgently. 

If we get pre- invite by Victoria, what kind of email we get from them?? Does it come from [email protected] or from some different email??

Thanks



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

Can we file 2 visas 189 and other for 190 in one eoi or Shud I consider two eois using different email ID's?or should we apply in single EOI only ?


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

Deva007 said:


> Can we file 2 visas 189 and other for 190 in one eoi or Shud I consider two eois using different email ID's?or should we apply in single EOI only ?


First of all, you can't file two EOI's for 189 ... 189 is federal lol ... second of all always try to file seperate EOI's for the different australian states and territories ... using different email addresses ... for example you could file a separate EOI for nsw 190 a separate EOI for QLD 489 ... etc good luck buddy 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

knagalla said:


> What is the approx timeline to get NSW approval for software engineer category. I have 70 points right now for 189.


You have a good chance with 75 but as they always say .. state nomination is unpredictable and it doesnt follow any clear pattern.... I consider myself lucky for receiving nsw nomination back in November 2017 with 60 points ( civil engineer) ... so I just submit an EOI and take your chances 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

Thanks for reply. The query is I have selected 189 and 190 visa options in my single EOI and selcetd prefered state as Victoria in my EOI. Is that okay? Or should I file 189 seperate EOI and 190 another EOI?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Ramramram222 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Need help urgently.
> 
> ...



You will get notification from Skill select mail id, and you can see a new message in skill select page.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

SunV said:


> You will get notification from Skill select mail id, and you can see a new message in skill select page.




What kind of email that will be and what will be the email address that we will get email??

I have 190 EOi for Victoria and I got an email today that my my application for Victoria skilled nomination is still incomplete. What I had done before that I directly went to Victoria State website to submit nomination form but couldn't finish the application. My application was incomplete at that time. 
Today I got an email from [email protected] that my application is incomplete. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pnkjmane (Jan 23, 2018)

222311 Financial Investment Adviser with 65+5 points applied for NSW 190 in Aug 17. No invite yet. What are my chances? Any other route for me?


----------



## raja1028 (Nov 3, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> What kind of email that will be and what will be the email address that we will get email??
> 
> I have 190 EOi for Victoria and I got an email today that my my application for Victoria skilled nomination is still incomplete. What I had done before that I directly went to Victoria State website to submit nomination form but couldn't finish the application. My application was incomplete at that time.
> Today I got an email from [email protected] that my application is incomplete.
> ...


The mail which u r mentioning is the one which we receive if we leave the application incomplete without submitting. Incomplete applications will be removed off after 30 days from the website.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

SunV said:


> You will get notification from Skill select mail id, and you can see a new message in skill select page.


This process is for ICT applicants only.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

raja1028 said:


> The mail which u r mentioning is the one which we receive if we leave the application incomplete without submitting. Incomplete applications will be removed off after 30 days from the website.




Thanks bro. I thought it's a pre-invitation by Victoria and as my application was incomplete before, they advised me to complete it. 

Thanks for the clarification bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## farshid (Feb 11, 2018)

Hi Everyone! 
I am not really experienced about my condition and I believe my chances are not really good to receive an invitation from NSW. I am not sure if I have to increase my points as my only option is NAATI at the moment. My points break down is as follows:
Age :30
Education: 15
English: 20 (PTE S:90 R:90 L:90 W:88)

My job experience is absolute zero. I must be falling behind from other applicants as I have not job experience, right?

My EOI for 190 and 189 was 31 Jan 2018

I highly appreciate your comments about my condition.


----------



## farshid (Feb 11, 2018)

Sorry I have forgotten to include my ANZSCO code; 233211 (CIVIL Engineer)


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

farshid said:


> Hi Everyone!
> I am not really experienced about my condition and I believe my chances are not really good to receive an invitation from NSW. I am not sure if I have to increase my points as my only option is NAATI at the moment. My points break down is as follows:
> Age :30
> Education: 15
> ...


Did you submit an EOI? 

Your chances are good and job experience comes last you never knew... 

According to NSW industry website the first criteria for selection is occupation the second is points the third is English score and finally your employment so don't worry... plus civil engineering is in high demand ... I was nominated with 60+5 points back in November. .. Good luck 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## farshid (Feb 11, 2018)

beloved120 said:


> Did you submit an EOI?
> 
> Your chances are good and job experience comes last you never knew...
> 
> ...


Thanks buddy! yes I did in 31 Jan 2018. Fingers crossed that I get invitation. I have no options but NAATI and they are changing it!


----------



## knagalla (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi All,
To opt for 190 do we need to fill any form in the respective states website ? Else just submitting an EOI by selecting state sponsor ship is suffice ?


----------



## tulasi (Apr 11, 2015)

knagalla said:


> Hi All,
> To opt for 190 do we need to fill any form in the respective states website ? Else just submitting an EOI by selecting state sponsor ship is suffice ?


No. You just have to mention your interest in the EOI. The state will then send you an email if you are nominated. At least this is the case with NSW. Other members could comment if it's a different process with other states.

Cheers!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tulasi said:


> No. You just have to mention your interest in the EOI. The state will then send you an email if you are nominated. At least this is the case with NSW. Other members could comment if it's a different process with other states.
> 
> Cheers!


Yep, that's for NSW and VIC for ICT occupations.


----------



## tulasi (Apr 11, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> tulasi said:
> 
> 
> > No. You just have to mention your interest in the EOI. The state will then send you an email if you are nominated. At least this is the case with NSW. Other members could comment if it's a different process with other states.
> ...


Thank you Andrey for your reply on pro rata question that I have asked earlier. Sorry, I didn't know how to reply to a specific text then


----------



## mohanraopk (Nov 30, 2017)

beloved120 said:


> Did you submit an EOI?
> 
> Your chances are good and job experience comes last you never knew...
> 
> ...


buddy for which code you got invite with 60+5 points


----------



## knagalla (Jan 8, 2018)

tulasi said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > tulasi said:
> ...


Thanks Tulasi and Andrey..


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Absolutely elated to mention that I have receieved NSW state nomination today after 5 working days of submitting the NSW ITA. I will lodge visa soon...


----------



## knagalla (Jan 8, 2018)

shawnfj said:


> Absolutely elated to mention that I have receieved NSW state nomination today after 5 working days of submitting the NSW ITA. I will lodge visa soon...


Good.. only 5 days to get NSW approval after filing EOI ?


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

knagalla said:


> Good.. only 5 days to get NSW approval after filing EOI ?


Yes, I'm still in disbelief but stoked to be getting an approval.


----------



## knagalla (Jan 8, 2018)

shawnfj said:


> knagalla said:
> 
> 
> > Good.. only 5 days to get NSW approval after filing EOI ?
> ...


How many points do you have and for which occupation you have applied for ?


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

knagalla said:


> How many points do you have and for which occupation you have applied for ?


80 including state points. Accountant General


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

pnkjmane said:


> 222311 Financial Investment Adviser with 65+5 points applied for NSW 190 in Aug 17. No invite yet. What are my chances? Any other route for me?


Hey mate!

It is disheartening to read this. I have filed my EOI for same occupation with 75+5 points (20 Language points) in first week of January 2018. Given your situation, I do not expect any invite any time soon. However, as a backup, I had lodged an EOI for South Australia in high points scheme before Feb 1 (when they raised the minimum points to 80).

What other options do we have?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

shawnfj said:


> Absolutely elated to mention that I have receieved NSW state nomination today after 5 working days of submitting the NSW ITA. I will lodge visa soon...


Congratulation mate for Invite and much appreciated for withdrawing 189 and being an example.


----------



## Sam_2810 (Mar 3, 2017)

shawnfj said:


> 80 including state points. Accountant General


Congratulations buddy...

Can u please give ur points breakdown?

Also what all docs have u submitted with ITA??

Regards,
Sam

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## paichandru (Feb 22, 2013)

Age: 25 points l Education: 15 points l Work experience: 15 points l English (PTE) : 10 points
Total: 65
189 DOE: 17/07/2017
190 NSW DOE: 17/07/2017

I have submitted my EOI on the above said date for both 189 and 190.
I haven't had any progress. Does anyone have any updates as to when can I expect an invite?
Either in 180 or 190.

Thanks,
Chandrakanth


----------



## Yvi86 (Feb 4, 2018)

Does anyone know WHY immigration is slowing down invitations this year to an absolute minimum?


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

SunV said:


> Congratulation mate for Invite and much appreciated for withdrawing 189 and being an example.


Thanks mate, much appreciated


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Sam_2810 said:


> Congratulations buddy...
> 
> Can u please give ur points breakdown?
> 
> ...


Thanks Sam! My points breakdown as follows:
Age: 30 points l Education: 15 points l Work experience: 5 points l English (PTE) : 20 points l Partner: 5 points
Total: 75 

I sent copies of my passport, pte results. skilled assessment results, degree, transcript, resume, payslips, employment contracts, reference letter, tax returns and partner points supporting documents.


----------



## beloved120 (Oct 18, 2017)

mohanraopk said:


> buddy for which code you got invite with 60+5 points


Civil Engineer 

Sent from my BBA100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

*457 to 190*

Hi,

I have a 457 and will travel to NSW soon. With a Eng 20 and Exp of 15, I have 65 pts. Is NSW sponsorship easier/faster if you already are in Australia, albeit just a month or so? Or does it make sense to apply for NSW sponsorship from offshore? I will be applying as ICT Business analyst.

cheers
pv


----------



## Ilay (May 19, 2014)

pravincv said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Application onshore or offshore doesn’t make any difference except that you wouldn’t have to wait for a negative or positive outcome while you are waiting offshore, who knows for how long. Instead you can find a job in your nominated occupation to gain local experience, thus additional point to update your eoi. Besides you might wanna consider other states where the competition isn’t aggressive as it is in NSW, such as tasmania or so as they sponsor those who has been living and working there which brings you a step ahead of others.. at the end of the day, its only a two years of requirement to stick to that particular state. Meanwhile you could still have your eoi for nsw or whatever..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## myadav2784 (Jan 13, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

Given the present scenario, when can I expect an invitation?Below are my points.
Nominated Occupation: Software Engineer
PTE: L:71 R:68 S:83 W:70 -10 points
ACS: Pending results but hoping total 8 yrs (points 15)
Age- 25
Education -15
Total -65 points( SS-70 points)

Thanks


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

myadav2784 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Given the present scenario, when can I expect an invitation?Below are my points.
> Nominated Occupation: Software Engineer
> ...


It's almost impossible. However, if you can improve your PTE (additional 10 pts), you will get pre-invite very quickly.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

myadav2784 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Given the present scenario, when can I expect an invitation?Below are my points.
> Nominated Occupation: Software Engineer
> ...



If total 8 years experience then ACS will deduct minimum 2 years based on educational background so don't consider 15 points for experience if this is the case with you.

For current trend with 65 points it's very difficult to get the invite soon.


----------



## myadav2784 (Jan 13, 2018)

Total 8 year after deducting 2 years only.I have total exp of more than 10 yrs.
What are the chances?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> If total 8 years experience then ACS will deduct minimum 2 years based on educational background so don't consider 15 points for experience if this is the case with you.
> 
> For current trend with 65 points it's very difficult to get the invite soon.


or impossible as of today


----------



## myadav2784 (Jan 13, 2018)

What if it is 65 + 5(SS) for NSW


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> SunV said:
> 
> 
> > If total 8 years experience then ACS will deduct minimum 2 years based on educational background so don't consider 15 points for experience if this is the case with you.
> ...


How's it impossible? Plenty of 65+5's who have been invited. The two most important factors are superior English and the field you're in. I'm a developer programmer and have 65 and superior English and have faith I'll be invited soon. If you're something like an accountant or don't have as good of English you might be out of luck though.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

myadav2784 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Given the present scenario, when can I expect an invitation?Below are my points.
> Nominated Occupation: Software Engineer
> ...


At this stage they are not inviting 65+5, only 70+5... you will have to wait and see if at all you have a chance. It will largely depend if 70+ will start getting ITAs via SC189.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

rkrajnov said:


> How's it impossible? Plenty of 65+5's who have been invited. The two most important factors are superior English and the field you're in. I'm a developer programmer and have 65 and superior English and have faith I'll be invited soon. If you're something like an accountant or don't have as good of English you might be out of luck though.




Actually you missed something. Total points comes second after occupation. English comes third. The thing is, with only 300 invites per round, there are heaps more 70 pointers or perhaps even 75 pointers who apply for NSW SS.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi All,
Got the approval from NSW and ITA for 190 visa. Thanks everyone for your thoughts. Now I am preparing the docs and will lodge the visa in 2-3 days. Hope everyone get there approval in next few days.


----------



## knagalla (Jan 8, 2018)

icycool said:


> Hi All,
> Got the approval from NSW and ITA for 190 visa. Thanks everyone for your thoughts. Now I am preparing the docs and will lodge the visa in 2-3 days. Hope everyone get there approval in next few days.


Congrats... When did you filed you EOI with how many points and which occupation.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rkrajnov said:


> How's it impossible? Plenty of 65+5's who have been invited. The two most important factors are superior English and the field you're in. I'm a developer programmer and have 65 and superior English and have faith I'll be invited soon. If you're something like an accountant or don't have as good of English you might be out of luck though.


2613**? with 65+5? by nsw? None. All 70+5. Therefore, at this stage it is impossible. 

English points is not the deciding factor, the primary factor is overall points.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

icycool said:


> Hi All,
> Got the approval from NSW and ITA for 190 visa. Thanks everyone for your thoughts. Now I am preparing the docs and will lodge the visa in 2-3 days. Hope everyone get there approval in next few days.


All the best!


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

Guys would anyone of you know if the Honorary Doctorate degree will help in securing points in EOI?
Maximum points for education?


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi, I have submitted my EOI on 21st Jan 2018 with 70+5 points under 261313.


knagalla said:


> Congrats... When did you filed you EOI with how many points and which occupation.


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> rkrajnov said:
> 
> 
> > How's it impossible? Plenty of 65+5's who have been invited. The two most important factors are superior English and the field you're in. I'm a developer programmer and have 65 and superior English and have faith I'll be invited soon. If you're something like an accountant or don't have as good of English you might be out of luck though.
> ...


Wrong. A lot of developer programmers have been invited wit 65 points all the way through the end of the year. There's only been one round since. Still a good shot with 65 and superior English.


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

rkrajnov said:


> Wrong. A lot of developer programmers have been invited wit 65 points all the way through the end of the year. There's only been one round since. Still a good shot with 65 and superior English.



Alright buddy. I guess you are out of touch with the real world. This year seems to be super crazy. I have applied with the same score and so called superior skills in English in October for 261313 but wasn’t invited yet. So, yeah let’s hope for the best. 

Mainly, good luck to you too!!! No,pun intended 🤝


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

JasonUC said:


> rkrajnov said:
> 
> 
> > Wrong. A lot of developer programmers have been invited wit 65 points all the way through the end of the year. There's only been one round since. Still a good shot with 65 and superior English.
> ...


I'm just saying a lot of 261312 (developer programmer) were invited with 65 points as late as December. I think 261313 is slightly more competitive. Nothing is a guarantee of course but I think based on statistics up till now developer programmers at least have a good shot with 65. Not as sure about software engineers but good luck to you as well.


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

Where can we find NSW invitation details for the year 2017-18 other than immitracker?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Oneshift (Jun 11, 2016)

Oneshift said:


> Guys would anyone of you know if the Honorary Doctorate degree will help in securing points in EOI?
> Maximum points for education?


Any guesses?

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Struggle12 (Dec 19, 2016)

Congratulations.. could you please share ur english score as well



icycool said:


> Hi, I have submitted my EOI on 21st Jan 2018 with 70+5 points under 261313.
> 
> 
> knagalla said:
> ...


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

andreyx108b said:


> 2613**? with 65+5? by nsw? None. All 70+5. Therefore, at this stage it is impossible.
> 
> English points is not the deciding factor, the primary factor is overall points.


Hello andreyx108b,

I have 70+5 points for NSW and VIC when should I expect (predict)?


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks Andreyx!!!


andreyx108b said:


> All the best!


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

My point break down is below:
Age:30
English:20
Edu:15
AU experience: 5


Struggle12 said:


> Congratulations.. could you please share ur English score as well


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

Dear Fellows,

I am delighted to write that I have received ITA from South Australia today (Feb 13). However, my preference is for NSW due to significantly better career prospects and existing circle of friends. The SA ITA has a validity of 60 days for lodgment of visa. However, I intend to wait for NSW ITA until at least 55th day of receipt of SA ITA when I would apply for SA Visa. I am given to understand that all other EOIs become invalid when visa application is lodged. 

I’d appreciate if expert members could advise whether it is logical to wait for NSW ITA till mid-April (when SA ITA expires) especially when my chosen occupation is under NSW Steam 2 with 80 points (20 language points). Further, would the delay in visa application for SA till last week in any way impact the visa application for SA? 

My credentials are as below: 

ANZSCO Code: 222311 Financial Investment Advisor 
Age: 30 points
PTE-A: 20 points
Education: 15 points
Experience: 10 points
State Sponsorship: 5 points
Total: 80 Points
Vetasses Positive Assessment: December 13, 2017
190 NSW EOI DOE: December 18, 2017 with 70 Points (Stream 2)
190 NSW EOI DOE [Updated - Added 10 language points]: January 06, 2018 with 80 Points 
NSW Pre-invite: Awaited!!
190 SA EOI DOE: January 28, 2018 with 80 Points [High Points Scheme]
SA ITA: February 13, 2018
SA Visa Lodgement: Undecided


----------



## mancmike (Oct 8, 2017)

Ecstatic to have received NSW approval today!!!! Details in timeline...lodge with front loaded PCC and medical planned for this week....:fingerscrossed:

Congrats to those who also got an approval and best wishes to those still waiting!!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

1337 said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> I am delighted to write that I have received ITA from South Australia today (Feb 13). However, my preference is for NSW due to significantly better career prospects and existing circle of friends. The SA ITA has a validity of 60 days for lodgment of visa. However, I intend to wait for NSW ITA until at least 55th day of receipt of SA ITA when I would apply for SA Visa. I am given to understand that all other EOIs become invalid when visa application is lodged.
> 
> ...


well.... its not that you risk anything waiting, isnt it?


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> well.... its not that you risk anything waiting, isnt it?




None as such unless there is a possibility that SA may change their decision. Is there any way to figure out the trend for NSW invites for stream 2 occupations like through myimmitracker?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

1337 said:


> None as such unless there is a possibility that SA may change their decision. Is there any way to figure out the trend for NSW invites for stream 2 occupations like through myimmitracker?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


within 60 days i dont think they will change their mind  at least i've never heard of them doing that  

Its hard to predict, invites for stream 2 are not as regular...


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Hey . Any idea if this week pre invites from nsw will be sent out?


----------



## knagalla (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi all,
What is the average time line to get NSW invite with 70+5 points for software engineer ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mad.cat said:


> Hey . Any idea if this week pre invites from nsw will be sent out?


no one can tell for sure...


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi All,
I am planning to apply for 190 NSW for 261313. Have 70 points for 189(EOI DoE: 26/01/2018). So for 190, it will be 75 points including NSW SS. My points breakdown is as below,
Age:25
Education:15
Experience:15
English(R:73, W:77, L:77, S:90) :10
Partner points: 5
NSW SS: 5

Do I hold any chance of getting a pre-invite from NSW??


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi All,
> I am planning to apply for 190 NSW for 261313. Have 70 points for 189(EOI DoE: 26/01/2018). So for 190, it will be 75 points including NSW SS. My points breakdown is as below,
> Age:25
> Education:15
> ...


Hey nnk_ec,

You have pretty good points and good chances as well, but no one can predict when the invites would be given to people.

If you can, please try and pump up your PTE scores from 10 to 20. As far as we have seen, chances with PTE 20 are more compared to 10.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hey nnk_ec,
> 
> You have pretty good points and good chances as well, but no one can predict when the invites would be given to people.
> 
> If you can, please try and pump up your PTE scores from 10 to 20. As far as we have seen, chances with PTE 20 are more compared to 10.


Even with 70+5 with current trend will result in an NSW invitation. I am quite certain.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

andreyx108b said:


> Even with 70+5 with current trend will result in an NSW invitation. I am quite certain.


Hello Friend,

I have 75 points (NSW & VIC) even I haven't received any pre-invite...
__________________
Code: 261312 Developer Programmer 70(189) and 190(75)pts
Age: 30pts | Edu: 15pts | PTE-A: 10pts | Exp: 10pts 
ACS +ve result: 18/08/16
EOI 189 190(NSW & VIC): 12/01/2017
NSW & VIC ITA: ?
189 ITA: ?


----------



## rodtanjr (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi, i have lodged last oct 31 and submitted everything and had a co contact last dec 17 asking to upload again pcc due error. Heard nothing till now. Is this a normal timeline?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pnkjmane (Jan 23, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> ravi.nidadavolu said:
> 
> 
> > Hey nnk_ec,
> ...


How about an invite for NSW 190 65+5 for 222312Financial Investment ?=Adviser?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

venkat said:


> Hello Friend,
> 
> I have 75 points (NSW & VIC) even I haven't received any pre-invite...
> __________________
> ...


not sure what do you mean by pre-invite, you have identical score with above guy 70+5 so... chances are good as i said above with 70+5


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

andreyx108b said:


> not sure what do you mean by pre-invite, you have identical score with above guy 70+5 so... chances are good as i said above with 70+5


Thank you, waiting, but got frastruation...
__________________
Code: 261312 Developer Programmer 70(189) and 190(75)pts
Age: 30pts | Edu: 15pts | PTE-A: 10pts | Exp: 10pts 
ACS +ve result: 18/08/16
EOI 189 190(NSW & VIC): 12/01/2017
NSW & VIC ITA: ?
189 ITA: ?


----------



## mrigank_bhushan (Mar 15, 2017)

venkat said:


> Thank you, waiting, but got frastruation...
> 
> __________________
> 
> ...




30 + 15 + 10 + 10 = 65 

Are you missing something in your signature?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aussiedream87 (Aug 2, 2016)

mrigank_bhushan said:


> 30 + 15 + 10 + 10 = 65
> 
> Are you missing something in your signature?
> 
> ...


I am assuming partner points.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

mrigank_bhushan said:


> 30 + 15 + 10 + 10 = 65
> 
> Are you missing something in your signature?
> 
> ...


I forgot my partner skills 5

___________________________________________________________________

Code: 261312 Developer Programmer 70(189) and 190(75)pts

Age: 30pts | Edu: 15pts | PTE-A: 10pts | Exp: 10pts | Partener skills: 5

ACS +ve result: 18/08/16

EOI 189 190(NSW & VIC): 12/01/2017

NSW & VIC ITA: ?

189 ITA: ?


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Dear Expats mates,*

Please support me as someone got query that NSW is entertaining 70 points. Is it possible that a person may go for temporary immigration other than permanent immigration. If someone apply for temporary immigration on 60 points which stream is good option.

Can someone guide please, as it will help Australian Immigration department and all respected members of the *EXPATForum* by apply temporary immigration scheme.

*Regards*


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

*NSW Approval criteria*

Hi everyone who has submitted application to NSW in the past:

I have submitted just documents enough to prove my points and didn't submit anything regarding how I can commit or move to NSW. The reason why I asked this is, in my CV it clearly says I am studying here in QUeensland till June 2018. On second thought, I hvave a feeling that it might affect the outcome of my approval? 

Any suggestion? Should I send additional email how I am prepared to move there as soon as I get visa and all? 

My husband has a fulltime job here but his office has branch Office in NSW, the other reason why we applied only to NSW.

Thanks in advance


----------



## kushi (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I have a got a quick question. If someone could answer, it would be really great. I have not got an invitation from DIBP yet. But, I have applied for pcc from New Zealand (where I stayed for a couple of years) in July. My question is if I get an invitation soon (before this July), will I be able to submit the same pcc that I got back in July or do I need to apply for a new one?


----------



## kushi (Feb 14, 2018)

Also, please let me know if I have to submit any other documents for 190 pre-invite application? I have submitted all the mandatory documents as mentioned in the application. But, just want to clarify if something else is needed.

Thanking you. 

Kushi
Total points: 75 for 190 NSW


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

kushi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I have a got a quick question. If someone could answer, it would be really great. I have not got an invitation from DIBP yet. But, I have applied for pcc from New Zealand (where I stayed for a couple of years) in July. My question is if I get an invitation soon (before this July), will I be able to submit the same pcc that I got back in July or do I need to apply for a new one?


Even if the PCC does have a few weeks of validity left, your PR grant will require you to enter Aus before the PCC expiration, which is 1 year. So it's better to get a new PCC to extend your IED. 

This is only my opinion so please do research before making a decision.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hey nnk_ec,
> 
> You have pretty good points and good chances as well, but no one can predict when the invites would be given to people.
> 
> If you can, please try and pump up your PTE scores from 10 to 20. As far as we have seen, chances with PTE 20 are more compared to 10.


Thanks buddy. Ya, parallelly preparing for PTE


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> *Dear Expats mates,*
> 
> Please support me as someone got query that NSW is entertaining 70 points. Is it possible that a person may go for temporary immigration other than permanent immigration. If someone apply for temporary immigration on 60 points which stream is good option.
> 
> ...


_________________________________________________________

:help:


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

venkat said:


> I forgot my partner skills 5
> 
> ___________________________________________________________________
> 
> ...


When did you update your 189 EOI with 70 points?? It's highly impossible that you have been waiting for 189 with 70 points since 12/01/2017, in which case, you should have got your invite last financial year itself.

And when did you submit(or update) your NSW EOI with 70+5 points??


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

kushi said:


> Also, please let me know if I have to submit any other documents for 190 pre-invite application? I have submitted all the mandatory documents as mentioned in the application. But, just want to clarify if something else is needed.
> 
> Thanking you.
> 
> ...


Hey Kushi,
Can you kindly let me know your ANZSCO along with the points break down please(Age, Exp, Eng, Edu etc). Also, please do let me know the timelines as well(when did you submit your NSW EOI and when did you receive the pre-invite from NSW)??


----------



## ARP22 (Nov 13, 2017)

Hi Folks,

Need your input and guidance on SC190 .Below are my points and want to know when I can expect Preinvite/Invite from NSW

Original EOI submission date for 189: 24th April 2017
Updated on 30th Jan 2018 and applied for NSW SC190 

Points: SC 189: (Age 25, Education:15, Experience (10+years) 15 , PTE: 10 (7.5 Bandactually overall))
total: 65
Points: SC 190: 70 points (including 5 points for state sponsership)

Please advise when I can expect invite for SC190 from NSW.

Regards


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

ARP22 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Need your input and guidance on SC190 .Below are my points and want to know when I can expect Preinvite/Invite from NSW
> 
> ...


ANZSCO code?


----------



## ARP22 (Nov 13, 2017)

Code is 261313.
Request your response.


SunV said:


> ANZSCO code?


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*EXPAT guidance*



AsifRehman said:


> _________________________________________________________
> 
> :help:[/QUOTE
> ______________________________________________________________________
> ...


----------



## ARP22 (Nov 13, 2017)

Anzesco code: 261313
ACS Submitted: 24-Aug-2016
ACS Final Report: 05/09//2018 (4 year deduction-261313).
PTE Result: 22/04/2018 -- 74/85/90/78
EOI (189): submitted 24/04/2017--65 points
EOI (190) VIC/NSW: submitted 30/01/2018--70 points
EOI (190) NSW:06/02/2018--Awaiting pre Invite (Please advise when I can expect the preinvite)
EOI (190) VIC Nomination Submission:not submitted (Please advise if I can submit it would not impact my NSW SC190)

Total Points SC 189:65 (Age 25,English 10,Exp 15, Education 15)
Total Points SC 190 NSW: 70 (Age 25,English 10,Exp 15, Education 15, state nomination 5 points)

Please advise when I can expect invite for SC190 from NSW.




SunV said:


> ANZSCO code?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

ARP22 said:


> Code is 261313.
> Request your response.


People with your ANZSCO code are waiting from start of January with 70+5 points.

As per NSW priority is set by:

1) ANZSCO code (as per requirement by state)
2) Total Points
2) DOE
3) English
4) Experience.

So for your case you have to wait for 3-6 Months (as per current trend for 65+5) from your DOE. This is purely based on my analysis on Threads and Immigration tracker.


----------



## pnkjmane (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi SunV,

I have submitted my EOI for NSW 190 on 24th Aug 17. My occupation is 222311 Financial investment adviser which is on CSOL. My points breakup is :
Age: 30
Education: 15
English: 20

So 65+5 for NSW.

I have not received an invite yet and I am really worried now. Which other routes do I have?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

pnkjmane said:


> Hi SunV,
> 
> I have submitted my EOI for NSW 190 on 24th Aug 17. My occupation is 222311 Financial investment adviser which is on CSOL. My points breakup is :
> Age: 30
> ...


I have sent you link on PM for your occupation, in parallel you can check individual state website for your option (check below links). 

I am not the best person for non ICT ANZSCO queries still will try to help you out.

NSW https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/live...-migration-190

Queensland https://migration.qld.gov.au/skilled...ng-queensland/

SA Skilled migrants

Tasmania https://www.migration.tas.gov.au/ski...nominated_visa

Victoria https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/m...a-subclass-190

NT http://www.australiasnorthernterrito...ominated-visas

WA http://www.migration.wa.gov.au/servi...ate-nomination


----------



## Umarchodhary (Mar 20, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> _________________________________________________________
> 
> :help:


one can apply for 489 visa and then apply for 189 or 190 onshore.


----------



## tulasi (Apr 11, 2015)

Jayman1 said:


> kushi said:
> 
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## tulasi (Apr 11, 2015)

nnk_ec said:


> kushi said:
> 
> 
> > Also, please let me know if I have to submit any other documents for 190 pre-invite application? I have submitted all the mandatory documents as mentioned in the application. But, just want to clarify if something else is needed.
> ...


Age:30, Edu:15, Exp:5, PTE:20, SS:5

DOE: 18/01/2018
Updated pte score to 20( it was 10 before from my previous ielts score) on 31/01/18
Got invitation( ? I think it's called pre-invite) from NSW on 2/02/2018
Submitted application to NSW on 12/02/2018

Hope that helps. All the best for you


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

tulasi said:


> Age:30, Edu:15, Exp:5, PTE:20, SS:5
> 
> DOE: 18/01/2018
> Updated pte score to 20( it was 10 before from my previous ielts score) on 31/01/18
> ...


Thanks Kushi  Also, can you kindly confirm your ANZSCO code please?? I too have 70+5 points, about to submit my NSW EOI.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi Guys,
Have a quick query, any suggestions would be of great help.

My initial ACS assessment was done on 11/01/2017, my agent had missed out to include the deputation details while applying for assessment. So my ACS assessment letter does not include the deputation(UK) details, though I was with the same employer. So to rectify the same, I have reapplied for ACS assessment on 13/01/2018, still awaiting the outcome. My total points for experience will still remain the same, it's just that my deputation details will now be shown in the ACS assessment.

My query is, can I submit the NSW EOI with my initial ACS reference number and then later update the EOI with the new ACS reference number once I receive the outcome for my latest ACS assessment. Will this have any -ve impact as my EOI Date of Effect will be in the past but my ACS assessment Date will be as on that day when I receive the ACS assessment outcome. Or should I wait until I receive my new ACS assessment result and then submit my EOI?? My only worry is, it might take few more weeks for ACS to complete my assessment and I don't want to fall behind waiting for the same.

I have total 70+5 points for 261313.


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

SunV said:


> ARP22 said:
> 
> 
> > Code is 261313.
> ...


 Sun v,well-done. Pls au soon can I get a per invite. Am agricultural scientists code234112. Doe 8th DEC 2017. 65+5ss point. 20 point English, 5 point experience, 25 age,education 15.. Pls help. Thanx


----------



## jas39gripen (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi guys,
I received official ITA for 190 minuted ago, here is my timeline:
General Accountant 221111
Age: 30
Edu: 15
Oz study: 5
English: 20
Exp: 5
DOE: 30/11/2017
Pre-invite: 18/12/2017
Lodge pre-invite: 25/12/2017
ITA: 15/02/2018


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

jas39gripen said:


> Hi guys,
> I received official ITA for 190 minuted ago, here is my timeline:
> General Accountant 221111
> Age: 30
> ...




Congratz mate. All the best for future process. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Have a quick query, any suggestions would be of great help.
> 
> ...




No prob. You can enter old ACS details to the EOI and later on you can change with the new ACS details. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

jas39gripen said:


> Hi guys,
> I received official ITA for 190 minuted ago, here is my timeline:
> General Accountant 221111
> Age: 30
> ...


Hi Jas,

First of all Big Congratulations on the approval!!!

Although you have put un NSW, thread am just confirming is it from NSW?

Can I ask you apart from EOI points documents, did you submit any additional documents or communicated anything through email to prove that you will relocate to NSW ?

thanks


----------



## jas39gripen (Jan 25, 2018)

tashilay said:


> Hi Jas,
> 
> First of all Big Congratulations on the approval!!!
> 
> ...


Thank mate!

Yes my 190 nomination from NSW, I sent them points document + CV, that's all.
My work experience is more than 2 years and I just sent them maybe 5-6 paylips but they don't ask anything else.
And nothing about relocating in NSW also, I hear about that and financial proof from other states but not from NSW.

Best luck for your invitation mate.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

Thank you. Same with me. Just uploaded points, partner assessment and some payslips and bank statement. So got worried. Thank you for your clarification. Made me feel light


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tashilay said:


> Hi everyone who has submitted application to NSW in the past:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I dont think it will impact. Purely based on history of many applications being approved from applicants from other states. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kushi (Feb 14, 2018)

nnk_ec said:


> tulasi said:
> 
> 
> > Age:30, Edu:15, Exp:5, PTE:20, SS:5
> ...


Its 254415


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Hey guys, I know it might take a while to get an invitation from NSW. But I just wanna know if someone is on the same boat with me here.

ANZSCO: 261111 - ICT Business Analyst

Lodged: 29 Jan 2018
Age: 30; PTE: 20; Edu: 15+5; 

Total:75 (190)

Has anyone got invited recently with similar details to me?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

nnk_ec said:


> When did you update your 189 EOI with 70 points?? It's highly impossible that you have been waiting for 189 with 70 points since 12/01/2017, in which case, you should have got your invite last financial year itself.
> 
> And when did you submit(or update) your NSW EOI with 70+5 points??



Soory bro My DOE(12/01/2018)
__________________________________________________ _________________

Code: 261312 Developer Programmer 70(189) and 190(75)pts

Age: 30pts | Edu: 15pts | PTE-A: 10pts | Exp: 10pts | Partener skills: 5

ACS +ve result: 18/08/16

EOI 189 190(NSW & VIC): 12/01/2018

NSW & VIC ITA: ?

189 ITA: ?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Systems Analyst - ANZSCO 261112 people are very lucky ppl because even they have ENG-10 also VIC encourage to give them invitations.

__________________________________________________ _________________

Code: 261312 Developer Programmer 70(189) and 190(75)pts

Age: 30pts | Edu: 15pts | PTE-A: 10pts | Exp: 10pts | Partener skills: 5

ACS +ve result: 18/08/16

EOI 189 190(NSW & VIC): 12/01/2018

NSW & VIC ITA: ?

189 ITA: ?


----------



## seek12 (Feb 15, 2018)

Hello guys,

I have been checking this forum from last 2-3 days but dint find the appropriate answer. Can anyone pls help me in getting reply to my queries below.

Please help me to get my invite prediction or else pls suggest me.
My points 65 without SS, here is the breakup:
Age:30
Education:15
Exp:10
PTE: 10 points
Total 65
70 with SS
ANZCO: 261312 developer programmer
EOI: 14 /02/18 for both VIC and NSW (190)

I understand the current trend and now I wont get invite for 189. But Please help me understand the current trend for 190.
My main issue is I will turn 33 in Dec18 and so will loose my age points. Hence need your suggestions. Please I am trying to improve Eng points also but please if anyone just let me know from his/her exp about my chances, that will be great.
One more thing Is there any diff in invitation trend for 261312 and 13.
Also, I want to know my chances for 489. If 190 seems difficult for me before dec then I want to try for 489 as well.
Sorry for this long post.


----------



## vivs21084 (Jun 30, 2017)

jas39gripen said:


> Thank mate!
> 
> Yes my 190 nomination from NSW, I sent them points document + CV, that's all.
> My work experience is more than 2 years and I just sent them maybe 5-6 paylips but they don't ask anything else.
> ...


Hi, Congratulations!!

I have query. I have submitted my EOI for NSW 190 but did not see any option to upload any documents. Can you suggest how did send them your documents please? 

Sent from my Z2 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

seek12 said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> I have been checking this forum from last 2-3 days but dint find the appropriate answer. Can anyone pls help me in getting reply to my queries below.
> 
> ...


I have 75 points with same code I haven't received any invitation, You will get 10+ years of experience If you cross your age I think, for exp you can get 5 extra points. No worries. 489 is regional area If you want apply you can after 2 years you have a chance to apply PR. Once you will go there PR is very easy to get.
__________________________________________________ _________________

Code: 261312 Developer Programmer 70(189) and 190(75)pts

Age: 30pts | Edu: 15pts | PTE-A: 10pts | Exp: 10pts | Partener skills: 5

ACS +ve result: 18/08/16

EOI 189 190(NSW & VIC): 12/01/2018

NSW & VIC ITA: ?

189 ITA: ?


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

vivs21084 said:


> Hi, Congratulations!!
> 
> I have query. I have submitted my EOI for NSW 190 but did not see any option to upload any documents. Can you suggest how did send them your documents please?
> 
> Sent from my Z2 Plus using Tapatalk


Documents is not at EOI stage. You will get invitation to apply for approval. It's a second step after EOI. Hope this clarifies it


----------



## seek12 (Feb 15, 2018)

I believe you should get you invitation soon. CS has deducted my 4 yrs due to ECE background. So no further exp points for next 2 yrs. If I dint have any chance before dec for 190, then I shall not want to loose my chance of 489 atleast.



venkat said:


> I have 75 points with same code I haven't received any invitation, You will get 10+ years of experience If you cross your age I think, for exp you can get 5 extra points. No worries. 489 is regional area If you want apply you can after 2 years you have a chance to apply PR. Once you will go there PR is very easy to get.
> __________________________________________________ _________________
> 
> Code: 261312 Developer Programmer 70(189) and 190(75)pts
> ...


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

seek12 said:


> I believe you should get you invitation soon. CS has deducted my 4 yrs due to ECE background. So no further exp points for next 2 yrs. If I dint have any chance before dec for 190, then I shall not want to loose my chance of 489 atleast.


Hi Mate, According to your points(65) there is a slim chance from NSW or 189 according to current trend.
There are people who've been waited over 2 months for NSW with 70+5.
Therefore my advice is do not wait.Try PTE again to crack 79.its doable and most of people in this forum have done it.
God luck mate.


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi All,
When filing my VISA application, I have provided my parents information in 'Non Migrating Family Members'. They are actually not dependent on me.
I had submitted this application. I need to remove them now. 

Has any one faced the same situation or aware of what needs to be done?
will this create any problem to my VISA application?

Thanks 
Venkatesh


----------



## vivs21084 (Jun 30, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Documents is not at EOI stage. You will get invitation to apply for approval. It's a second step after EOI. Hope this clarifies it


Thanks.. Yes it's clear now. 

Sent from my Z2 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## vivs21084 (Jun 30, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Documents is not at EOI stage. You will get invitation to apply for approval. It's a second step after EOI. Hope this clarifies it


Thanks. It's quite clear now. 

Sent from my Z2 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

venkat said:


> I have 75 points with same code I haven't received any invitation, You will get 10+ years of experience If you cross your age I think, for exp you can get 5 extra points. No worries. 489 is regional area If you want apply you can after 2 years you have a chance to apply PR. Once you will go there PR is very easy to get.
> __________________________________________________ _________________
> 
> Code: 261312 Developer Programmer 70(189) and 190(75)pts
> ...



You might get it soon.


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

Hi , 

What are my chances of getting an invite in the near future: 

Age : 30
Education : 15
Work : 5
English : 20
Sub Total : 70 
SS : 5
Grand Total : 75

Job Code : 261313. 

Thanks


----------



## Sujith84 (Feb 12, 2018)

*PCC rules*

Hi All,
I received approval from NSW today. Currently I am in India. I stayed in USA from Aug 2008 - Mar2009 and from Oct 2010 - Aug 2011. Do I need to get PCC from both India and USA ? 



Code: 261313 70(189) and 190(75)pts
Age: 25pts | Edu: 15pts | PTE-A: 20pts | Exp: 10pts 
EOI 189 190(NSW & VIC): 17/12/2017
189 ITA: ? 
NSW ITA: 18/12/2017
NSW Approval: 16/02/2018


----------



## knagalla (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi All

Right now I have 70(189) and 75(190) for software engineer. 
By April 2018, I will turn 33 years and going to loose 5 points.
Firstly I believe I need not update EOI manually in April as it automatically calculate and decrease my points?

And by any chance if I get State invite and upload the required details before April, do they again recheck my score to send approval or else will they consider points at invite stage only ?

Any thoughts... ?


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

Sujith84 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received approval from NSW today. Currently I am in India. I stayed in USA from Aug 2008 - Mar2009 and from Oct 2010 - Aug 2011. Do I need to get PCC from both India and USA ?
> 
> ...




Yes if it more than 6 months then you have to ..

Congrats buddy, even I got it today.. cheers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

knagalla said:


> Hi All
> 
> Right now I have 70(189) and 75(190) for software engineer.
> By April 2018, I will turn 33 years and going to loose 5 points.
> ...


Nope.As per my knowledge its only checked by at the time of invitation.it won't check after you get invited.
Seniors will correct if i'm wrong.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> Nope.As per my knowledge its only checked by at the time of invitation.it won't check after you get invited.
> Seniors will correct if i'm wrong.


Hi Knagalla,

I am not senior but KasunTharaka is correct once you have accepted the invite and paid the required fees your points are freezed.

secondly, If you get ITA from NSW you can ask for prioritizing your application on the basis of loosing points for age but it is not guaranteed.

Below is the statement from NSW website:

"Can you prioritise my EOI and invite me under special circumstances?

If you have been invited, applied for NSW nomination and will soon lose points for age, email us at [email protected]. We will try to ensure your application is assessed before you lose any points, but cannot guarantee this."

Good Luck.


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

Sujith84 said:


> Hi All,
> I received approval from NSW today. Currently I am in India. I stayed in USA from Aug 2008 - Mar2009 and from Oct 2010 - Aug 2011. Do I need to get PCC from both India and USA ?
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats...

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

As per my analysis ( based on members signature and immigration tracker) for last 6 months, there should be invite round for NSW on 16-Feb-2018 (hopefully). 

Best of luck to all who are waiting for NSW.


----------



## knagalla (Jan 8, 2018)

SunV said:


> KasunTharaka said:
> 
> 
> > Nope.As per my knowledge its only checked by at the time of invitation.it won't check after you get invited.
> ...


Thanks for info SunV and kasun tharaka


----------



## glenseo (Jan 14, 2016)

I know that the invitation for 189 is sent at midnight. what time do they normally send out the invitation for nomination?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Anyone got the invite?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Anyone got the invite?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




No bro. Seems like NSW has been told to stop inviting before the new rules commence. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gerardsaldanha (Feb 2, 2018)

What new rules


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> No bro. Seems like NSW has been told to stop inviting before the new rules commence.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hm.. BTW I saw that somewhere else in this forum, NSW and other states are prirotized and buzy with the commonwealth games VISAs.
this is what I heard.Not sure.
But as far as i know common wealth games are held in QLD. don't know how can it affect with NSW


----------



## Sujith84 (Feb 12, 2018)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Yes if it more than 6 months then you have to ..
> 
> Congrats buddy, even I got it today.. cheers
> 
> ...


Thanks mate. All the best for your further process.


----------



## Sujith84 (Feb 12, 2018)

vkbaghel said:


> Congrats...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


Thanks


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi All,

Can you please help, what all documents need to be submited for NSW SS?? Any thing important to be taken care of. ANZSO Code: "Developer Programmer" - Java with 10+ exp...??


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

pitamdli said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Can you please help, what all documents need to be submited for NSW SS?? Any thing important to be taken care of. ANZSO Code: "Developer Programmer" - Java with 10+ exp...??


You got the NSW invite today?


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Today's invites?*

I guess no invitations from NSW today. This is really getting slow now.


----------



## karthik4overseas (Dec 5, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> No bro. Seems like NSW has been told to stop inviting before the new rules commence.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you are wrong dude...there are many invites today


----------



## pankajA (Jun 18, 2017)

Hi All,

Received ITA for NSW today, will be lodging VISA in next 3/4 days.

-----------------------------------------------
261313 (Software Engineer)

EOI 190 NSW DOE: 18.11.2018 POINTS 75
PRE INVITATION: 02.02.2018
PRE INVITE APPLIED: 07.02.2018
ITA Received: 16.02.2018


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Guys,

People who receive NSW invite today Please share your points breakdown and NSW DOE .
That will be realy helpful for others who waiting for the NSW invite.
I saw couple of pasts saying they got the invite today from NSW but did not share the breakdowns even after requested to. 

Thanks.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

karthik4overseas said:


> you are wrong dude...there are many invites today




Bro we were talking about Pre-invitations sent by NSW. Not the final invitation to lodge Visa.

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Ramramram222 said:


> Bro we were talking about Pre-invitations sent by NSW. Not the final invitation to lodge Visa.
> 
> Cheers!!
> 
> ...


I think i saw couple of invites(Pre-invites as you guys called it) from NSW today.
will see


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> Bro we were talking about Pre-invitations sent by NSW. Not the final invitation to lodge Visa.
> 
> Cheers!!
> 
> ...


In the 2611 group, at least 2 people have reported getting NSW pre-invite today


----------



## yogithegreat (Nov 29, 2017)

I got pre-invite for NSW for auditor, points break up 80+5 with doe of 7th feb

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

yogithegreat said:


> I got pre-invite for NSW for auditor, points break up 80+5 with doe of 7th feb
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Congratz mate.


----------



## yogithegreat (Nov 29, 2017)

glenseo said:


> I know that the invitation for 189 is sent at midnight. what time do they normally send out the invitation for nomination?


I got it 2pm sydney time..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

yogithegreat said:


> I got pre-invite for NSW for auditor, points break up 80+5 with doe of 7th feb
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




Woow congratulations bro!!

Actually may i know what time ( AEST) did you get it??

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

venkat said:


> I have 75 points with same code I haven't received any invitation, You will get 10+ years of experience If you cross your age I think, for exp you can get 5 extra points. No worries. 489 is regional area If you want apply you can after 2 years you have a chance to apply PR. Once you will go there PR is very easy to get.


Hi Mate,
Have you got it today from NSW?


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi Pankaj,

Please provide your points breakup in detail..




pankajA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received ITA for NSW today, will be lodging VISA in next 3/4 days.
> 
> ...


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I received an invitation from NSW this morning. I have already lost (been rejected) a chance when I submitted an application after receiving a nomination from Victoria last month. I am very scared now as I did not know what went wrong there.

If someone has experience with NSW nomination application and process, can you help me with the points to take care of, and any suggestion that might be useful here, I do not want to screw this up again. My job code is Analyst Programmer - 261311

Thanks!


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

Please share your points breakup?



sumitggn said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received an invitation from NSW this morning. I have already lost (been rejected) a chance when I submitted an application after receiving a nomination from Victoria last month. I am very scared now as I did not know what went wrong there.
> 
> ...


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

sumitggn said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received an invitation from NSW this morning. I have already lost (been rejected) a chance when I submitted an application after receiving a nomination from Victoria last month. I am very scared now as I did not know what went wrong there.
> 
> ...


Congratz.
seniors will help you on this.
But as I requested earlier from you, Please do share your point breakdown and NSW DOE here.It will help others who waiting.


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received an invitation from NSW this morning. I have already lost (been rejected) a chance when I submitted an application after receiving a nomination from Victoria last month. I am very scared now as I did not know what went wrong there.
> 
> ...


You may work upon the points which led to VIC rejection or if you wish to, you may specify those points for members to help...

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> Congratz.
> seniors will help you on this.
> But as I requested earlier from you, Please do share your point breakdown and NSW DOE here.It will others who waiting.


Here is the breakdown:

Age (34 yrs) - 25
IELTS (L-9/R-7.5/W-7/S-7) - 10
Education (BE in IT) - 15
Experience (10 years) - 15
Spouse - 5


----------



## chsekharbabu (Jan 22, 2014)

Received NSW nomination today @3 PM AEST for 261313.

Total 70+5, Age 25, Education 15,PTE 10, Exp Sydney 10, India 10.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

sumitggn said:


> Here is the breakdown:
> 
> Age (34 yrs) - 25
> IELTS (L-9/R-7.5/W-7/S-7) - 10
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## nisha8888 (Dec 15, 2017)

chsekharbabu said:


> Received NSW nomination today @3 PM AEST for 261313.
> 
> Total 70+5, Age 25, Education 15,PTE 10, Exp Sydney 10, India 10.



Congrats. . Can you please mention you doe as well. Thanks



Can


----------



## nisha8888 (Dec 15, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> KasunTharaka said:
> 
> 
> > Congratz.
> ...


Congrats. . Please share you doe as well. ..


----------



## chsekharbabu (Jan 22, 2014)

DOE: 08 Jan 2018


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

nisha8888 said:


> Congrats. . Please share you doe as well. ..


Assuming doe refers to date of submitting EOI - 4th Feb 2018


----------



## nisha8888 (Dec 15, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> nisha8888 said:
> 
> 
> > Congrats. . Please share you doe as well. ..
> ...




Okk. . Thanks for the reply. .my eoi submitting date is 6 dec 2017 and ss points 75 (with pte 10) so just wanted to confirm. .


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

nisha8888 said:


> Okk. . Thanks for the reply. .my eoi submitting date is 6 dec 2017 and ss points 75 (with pte 10) so just wanted to confirm. .


Mine also 02-FEB 2018 with 10 for lang(70+5). Lets see how it goes.
:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## nisha8888 (Dec 15, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> nisha8888 said:
> 
> 
> > Okk. . Thanks for the reply. .my eoi submitting date is 6 dec 2017 and ss points 75 (with pte 10) so just wanted to confirm. .
> ...




HI Kasun,

Have you got it??? Mine is through mara agent. He has not informed me yet whether i got pre invite or not


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

nisha8888 said:


> Okk. . Thanks for the reply. .my eoi submitting date is 6 dec 2017 and ss points 75 (with pte 10) so just wanted to confirm. .


what is your ANZSCO code?


----------



## nisha8888 (Dec 15, 2017)

foxes said:


> nisha8888 said:
> 
> 
> > Okk. . Thanks for the reply. .my eoi submitting date is 6 dec 2017 and ss points 75 (with pte 10) so just wanted to confirm. .
> ...





Mine anzsco code is 261313 ( software engg)
Ss point 75
Pte 10
Eoi submitted - 6 dec 2017


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

nisha8888 said:


> HI Kasun,
> 
> Have you got it??? Mine is through mara agent. He has not informed me yet whether i got pre invite or not


Nope.Mine also through an agent. When i asked they said they havn't got it yet.But I doubt that if they did something wrong or if they already got in the SPAM folder.
Because really silly mistakes have done by this idiots previously and right now really regredtting to chose them instead of submitting my self. 
What to do now 
Lets see


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

Hi,

I can see few people who got invite for 190 with doe feb 2018..but i dint receive any invite so far..anyone received invite for the same points breakup?


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

1337 said:


> Dear Fellows,
> 
> I am delighted to write that I have received ITA from South Australia today (Feb 13). However, my preference is for NSW due to significantly better career prospects and existing circle of friends. The SA ITA has a validity of 60 days for lodgment of visa. However, I intend to wait for NSW ITA until at least 55th day of receipt of SA ITA when I would apply for SA Visa. I am given to understand that all other EOIs become invalid when visa application is lodged.
> 
> ...


I had a gut feeling in the wee hours of morning that today is the day. Indeed today turned out to be the day. Got the NSW invite as well! Rushing to apply today


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Balthiru said:


> Hi,
> 
> I can see few people who got invite for 190 with doe feb 2018..but i dint receive any invite so far..anyone received invite for the same points breakup?


Well.I got the same points as you mate(See my signature).And i know several people who got the points exactly same as us, not get invited yet..
So lets wait with finger crossed.


----------



## nisha8888 (Dec 15, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Balthiru said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Hi all,

Is pre invite proceess over by now. Or they will be keep on inviting through out the day. . I just want to know whether they have sent all nomination for today or we can still wait till end of day.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

nisha8888 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Is pre invite proceess over by now. Or they will be keep on inviting through out the day. . I just want to know whether they have sent all nomination for today or we can still wait till end of day.


Think NSW business hours already passed now.(Now 17:55)
nex one is in next Friday I guess.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Think NSW business hours already passed now.(Now 17:55)
> nex one is in next Friday I guess.


Do they only send preinvites on Friday?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

foxes said:


> Do they only send preinvites on Friday?


According to the NSW trend, YES.


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

Yes... All the best Kasun...Meanwhile are they giving priority to onshore studies/ onshore exp?




KasunTharaka said:


> Well.I got the same points as you mate(See my signature).And i know several people who got the points exactly same as us, not get invited yet..
> So lets wait with finger crossed.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Balthiru said:


> Yes... All the best Kasun...Meanwhile are they giving priority to onshore studies/ onshore exp?


As far as I know there is no such prioritize mate.


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

*Query related to PCC*

Hi

I have lodged my visa on 20-Dec and am awaiting CO contact/Grant. 

My PCC expires in mid April. Will this have any impact on the processing ?
Should I apply for a new one and upload it rightaway ?

If this needs to be uploaded, then can I just upload the same under the respective section or should I explicitly update DIBP as well ? 

Will this impact my processing timeline in any way ?

Your suggestions pl

Regards


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

Pankaj,

Please share your points breakup...




pankajA said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Received ITA for NSW today, will be lodging VISA in next 3/4 days.
> 
> ...


----------



## mohanraopk (Nov 30, 2017)

any chance for 60+5 points in next 2-3 months.


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

I got a pre-invite from NSW for Stream 2 this morning. 
My details:
225113 : Marketing Specialist
EOI submitted: 190 NSW on August 28, 2017 (85 Pts) 
Pre-invite received: February 16, 2018

Does anyone know what is the typical response time for NSW to share the final invite? In the acknowledgement email they have asked not to get in touch with them for 12 weeks.


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

aafs88 said:


> I got a pre-invite from NSW for Stream 2 this morning.
> My details:
> 225113 : Marketing Specialist
> EOI submitted: 190 NSW on August 28, 2017 (85 Pts)
> ...




I got it in 13 days 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> I got it in 13 days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, buddy for sharing the info!


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

SunV said:


> As per my analysis ( based on members signature and immigration tracker) for last 6 months, there should be invite round for NSW on 16-Feb-2018 (hopefully).
> 
> Best of luck to all who are waiting for NSW.


Congrats to all who got the invites ( Don't be in hurry while filing your nomination form you all have 14 days of time, there are lot of rejections in 190 now so be careful and take your own sweet time) and best of luck for all who are waiting.

As per my analysis chart next invite would be on 02-Mar-2018 in conclusion NSW 95% send invites on 1st are 3rd Friday of month (for last 6 months).

With current trend I can say that they are looking for 2611 ANZSCO's instead of 2613. Secondly I observed that applicant with 10 English and 10+ Experience points are getting preference (i.e. personal analysis from last 2 months) it may change in future off course DIBP points has priority no doubt in that. 

Only thing which worries me is their occupation ceilings reach max threshold (which nobody knows). May be other senior members can comment on this.

lets hope for the best for 190 when there is no hope for 189.


----------



## vivs21084 (Jun 30, 2017)

Hello guys.. I got my NSW Pre invite today.. 261312 .. 70+5.. EOI 12th Feb 2018..

I need some guidance in filling the nomination form. Have couple of queries.
1.Should we upload all documents which we uploaded at the time of ACS or just passport, ACS result PTE result, Latest salary slips, Resume, B.E marksheets and certificate would suffice.

2.Is there any specific CV format which should be used.

Any help will be much appreciated. 

Sent from my Z2 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

vivs21084 said:


> Hello guys.. I got my NSW Pre invite today.. 261312 .. 70+5.. EOI 12th Feb 2018..
> 
> I need some guidance in filling the nomination form. Have couple of queries.
> 1.Should we upload all documents which we uploaded at the time of ACS or just passport, ACS result PTE result, Latest salary slips, Resume, B.E marksheets and certificate would suffice.
> ...




Point 1 : yes and also include documents like bank statements, payslips and tax document 

Point 2 : nothing like that, but we have to follow some standard format ... you can get from their site also I guess 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

vivs21084 said:


> Hello guys.. I got my NSW Pre invite today.. 261312 .. 70+5.. EOI 12th Feb 2018..
> 
> I need some guidance in filling the nomination form. Have couple of queries.
> 1.Should we upload all documents which we uploaded at the time of ACS or just passport, ACS result PTE result, Latest salary slips, Resume, B.E marksheets and certificate would suffice.
> ...


Congrats buddy. Can you share the points break down pls(Age, Edu, Exp, Eng etc)??


----------



## vivs21084 (Jun 30, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Congrats buddy. Can you share the points break down pls(Age, Edu, Exp, Eng etc)??


Age 25,Eng 20,Edu 15,,Exp 10

Sent from my Z2 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

vivs21084 said:


> Age 25,Eng 20,Edu 15,,Exp 10
> 
> Sent from my Z2 Plus using Tapatalk


Thank you  And all the best for your Pre-Invite to ITA process, I hope you get your ITA soon.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

chsekharbabu said:


> Received NSW nomination today @3 PM AEST for 261313.
> 
> Total 70+5, Age 25, Education 15,PTE 10, Exp Sydney 10, India 10.


Hey Buddy, congratulations. Can you kindly let me know you Eng score breakup pls(L, R, W, S)??


----------



## chsekharbabu (Jan 22, 2014)

L 74, r 85, s 77, w 74


----------



## chsekharbabu (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks Nisha


----------



## chsekharbabu (Jan 22, 2014)

Thanks nnk_ec


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

vivs21084 said:


> Hello guys.. I got my NSW Pre invite today.. 261312 .. 70+5.. EOI 12th Feb 2018..
> 
> I need some guidance in filling the nomination form. Have couple of queries.
> 1.Should we upload all documents which we uploaded at the time of ACS or just passport, ACS result PTE result, Latest salary slips, Resume, B.E marksheets and certificate would suffice.
> ...


Hello Friend, I am also Same points 75 (261312) PTE-10 and partner skills -5 When you got it and what is your PTE points.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

KasunTharaka said:


> Guys,
> 
> People who receive NSW invite today Please share your points breakdown and NSW DOE .
> That will be realy helpful for others who waiting for the NSW invite.
> ...


Did you get Any invite bro yesterday, I haven't received any Invitation with 75 points PTE-10.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

venkat said:


> Did you get Any invite bro yesterday, I haven't received any Invitation with 75 points PTE-10.




No man. Bad luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello Friends,
Anyone received invitations Yesterday with the same points, I have 75 points VIC and NSW with PTE-10.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
English Language Points: 10 ( PTE-A - 10-Jan-2018)
ACS: Applied - 19-AUG-2016 
Experience Points: 10 (9 years)
Age Points: 30 (31 age)
Education: 15 
Partner Skills: 5 points 
DOE: 11-11-2017 (189) - 12-01-2018 (190 NSW & VIC)


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

KasunTharaka said:


> No man. Bad luck.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know AUS will give us or not because AUS considers only PTE-20 not PTE-10 Am I correct?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
English Language Points: 10 ( PTE-A - 10-Jan-2018)
ACS: Applied - 19-AUG-2016 
Experience Points: 10 (9 years)
Age Points: 30 (31 age)
Education: 15 
Partner Skills: 5 points 
DOE: 11-11-2017 (189) - 12-01-2018 (190 NSW & VIC)


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

venkat said:


> I don't know AUS will give us or not because AUS considers only PTE-20 not PTE-10 Am I correct?
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...




No man. I saw some people got invited yesterday with lang 10 and exp 10.
This is called hard luck bro. 
Lets Wish them luck and keep praying for ourselves. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

venkat said:


> I don't know AUS will give us or not because AUS considers only PTE-20 not PTE-10 Am I correct?
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...




Not at all. I saw someone got NSW pre-invite yesterday with 10 pts PTE. You still have a good chance man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

KasunTharaka said:


> No man. I saw some people got invited yesterday with lang 10 and exp 10.
> This is called hard luck bro.
> Lets Wish them luck and keep praying for ourselves.
> 
> ...


What is your experience? I got frustrated one month is over bro. I applied 12/01/2018

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
English Language Points: 10 ( PTE-A - 10-Jan-2018)
ACS: Applied - 19-AUG-2016 
Experience Points: 10 (9 years)
Age Points: 30 (31 age)
Education: 15 
Partner Skills: 5 points 
DOE: 11-11-2017 (189) - 12-01-2018 (190 NSW & VIC)


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

venkat said:


> What is your experience? I got frustrated one month is over bro. I applied 12/01/2018
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
> ...


Buddy this is just an start to process and you are already frustrated... Patience is the key... be positive our turn will come for sure...


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Mitsi said:


> Buddy this is just an start to process and you are already frustrated... Patience is the key... be positive our turn will come for sure...


Yeah. bro. Patience is required, My panic is AUS will complete ceiling this year or not... 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
English Language Points: 10 ( PTE-A - 10-Jan-2018)
ACS: Applied - 19-AUG-2016 
Experience Points: 10 (9 years)
Age Points: 30 (31 age)
Education: 15 
Partner Skills: 5 points 
DOE: 11-11-2017 (189) - 12-01-2018 (190 NSW & VIC)


----------



## chsekharbabu (Jan 22, 2014)

venkat said:


> I don't know AUS will give us or not because AUS considers only PTE-20 not PTE-10 Am I correct?
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
> ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
> ...


Venkat,

Even I was under the same impression earlier. This was proven wrong yesterday as I too have 10 points for English via PTE
and received nomination from NSW.

I believe you too will receive the same soon.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

chsekharbabu said:


> Venkat,
> 
> Even I was under the same impression earlier. This was proven wrong yesterday as I too have 10 points for English via PTE
> and received nomination from NSW.
> ...


Ohhhh.Okay, I think you have more Experience 10+ years If I am not wrong...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
English Language Points: 10 ( PTE-A - 10-Jan-2018)
ACS: Applied - 19-AUG-2016 
Experience Points: 10 (9 years)
Age Points: 30 (31 age)
Education: 15 
Partner Skills: 5 points 
DOE: 11-11-2017 (189) - 12-01-2018 (190 NSW & VIC)


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

chsekharbabu said:


> Venkat,
> 
> Even I was under the same impression earlier. This was proven wrong yesterday as I too have 10 points for English via PTE
> and received nomination from NSW.
> ...


I applied before you bro with same points, Why AUS did not give me invite.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
English Language Points: 10 ( PTE-A - 10-Jan-2018)
ACS: Applied - 19-AUG-2016 
Experience Points: 10 (9 years)
Age Points: 30 (31 age)
Education: 15 
Partner Skills: 5 points 
DOE: 11-11-2017 (189) - 12-01-2018 (190 NSW & VIC)


----------



## Kmv (Mar 23, 2017)

Hello Guys,

I have submitted the NSW State Nomination application. Just wanted to confirm if NSW contacts the References we have shared in our Resume? If yes, do they get into a lot of details into what work we have performed at the Company?

Any experiences/inputs, please share.

Thank you.


----------



## pnkjmane (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi all, which is the closest occupation in demand for a Finance professional. I have applied for 222311 Financial Investment Adviser NSW 190 but it is not on NSWs occupation list. So worried about getting an invite. Submitted EOI on 24th Aug 17 with 65+5. Please guide.


----------



## chsekharbabu (Jan 22, 2014)

venkat said:


> I applied before you bro with same points, Why AUS did not give me invite.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
> ...


Venkat,

I am not sure on the reason. Might be my local experience gave me an edge in receiving the nomination.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

chsekharbabu said:


> Venkat,
> 
> I am not sure on the reason. Might be my local experience gave me an edge in receiving the nomination.


Yo are right exactly. You have AUS experience. Maybe the reason you got invitation immediately. How you went there? The company sent you or?


----------



## Mad.cat (Dec 10, 2017)

Don't worry guys. We will get it in the next lot of pre invites.


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

Any 70 pointers who received pre-invite ,looks like there is no hope...


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

venkat said:


> I applied before you bro with same points, Why AUS did not give me invite.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
> ...


I think its because he claims more points for experience. NSW gov prefers those with more exp rather than earlier DOE.



> The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:
> 
> 1. Occupation
> 2. Australian Department of Home Affairs points score
> ...


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

jorajau said:


> Any 70 pointers who received pre-invite ,looks like there is no hope...


There are many 70 pointers who got invited yesterday


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

foxes said:


> There are many 70 pointers who got invited yesterday


I meant people with 70 pts including State sponsorship .. did any?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

jorajau said:


> I meant people with 70 pts including State sponsorship .. did any?


Oops sorry! I misunderstood. Not that I know of.


----------



## jorajau (Sep 9, 2017)

I had applied for VIC Nomination with 70 pts for 261314: SOFTWARE TESTER and NSW for 261313: SOFTWARE ENGINEER .
Does this matter to them ?


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

jorajau said:


> I had applied for VIC Nomination with 70 pts for 261314: SOFTWARE TESTER and NSW for 261313: SOFTWARE ENGINEER .
> Does this matter to them ?




No, it should not. Each EOI is different and can have different code as long as other details are not wrong/false.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

aafs88 said:


> I got a pre-invite from NSW for Stream 2 this morning.
> My details:
> 225113 : Marketing Specialist
> EOI submitted: 190 NSW on August 28, 2017 (85 Pts)
> ...


Which state n for 489 ???

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

Desihum said:


> Which state n for 489 ???
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Sorry ... Just read the Eoi submission.


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chsekharbabu (Jan 22, 2014)

venkat said:


> Yo are right exactly. You have AUS experience. Maybe the reason you got invitation immediately. How you went there? The company sent you or?


Am on 457 visa from the last 4 years.


----------



## azam_qr (Mar 19, 2016)

Hi everyone, is there any chance for me to get invited for NSW 190 with 75 pts including SS. My job code is 253112 and DOE is 25-DEC-2017.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Hi everyone who has submitted application to NSW in the past:
> 
> I have submitted just documents enough to prove my points and didn't submit anything regarding how I can commit or move to NSW. The reason why I asked this is, in my CV it clearly says I am studying here in QUeensland till June 2018. On second thought, I hvave a feeling that it might affect the outcome of my approval?
> 
> ...


Hey Tashilay, congrats on receiving the pre-invite. Just one request, can you kindly let me know your english score break up please(L,W,R,S).


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

*263111 - 190 nsw*

got 190 NSW invite yesterday with 70+5 points for 263111


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

venkat said:


> I applied before you bro with same points, Why AUS did not give me invite.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
> ...


Hey Venkat, what's your Eng score breakup(L,S,R,W)?? I guess, chsekharbabu has better individual Eng section scores, that might be the added advantage. Just my guess, I may be wrong as well.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

jerryniks said:


> got 190 NSW invite yesterday with 70+5 points for 263111


Congrats buddy. Do you mind sharing the points break up along with the timelines please??


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

*Invited NSW*



nnk_ec said:


> Congrats buddy. Do you mind sharing the points break up along with the timelines please??


Thanks, below is the timeline

DOE: 6th Feb 2018
Age: 25
Education: 15
English: 20 (PTE)
Experience: 10
SS: 5


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

jerryniks said:


> Thanks, below is the timeline
> 
> DOE: 6th Feb 2018
> Age: 25
> ...


Thanks  And all the best for your upcoming process.


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Thanks  And all the best for your upcoming process.


Thnks, 

any advice to avoid any pitfalls and rejections?? would appreciate precious advice from all.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Do we need to submit our financial documents with the application for NSW after the pre invite? I read the required documents on their site but it’s not mentioned anywhere, but I saw people specified in some replies in this forum. Please suggest.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

Its not required at the pre-invite stage. Once you receive the approval from NSW (and the ITA), you will need to provide them as part of the visa lodgement 

Regards




sumitggn said:


> Do we need to submit our financial documents with the application for NSW after the pre invite? I read the required documents on their site but it’s not mentioned anywhere, but I saw people specified in some replies in this forum. Please suggest.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

catchpaul said:


> Its not required at the pre-invite stage. Once you receive the approval from NSW (and the ITA), you will need to provide them as part of the visa lodgement
> 
> 
> 
> Regards




Thanks for clarifying. Any more information that we need to take care while filing this application will be much appreciated!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

venkat said:


> I applied before you bro with same points, Why AUS did not give me invite.
> 
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
> ...


Hi Venkat,

Partner skill points will only help you to improve your total points but for state nomination it doesn't come in priority list specially for NSW. Same applies for age.
Only English and experience points makes a difference. 

so if some one has same point as you even in English you have same points then comes the experience and if experience points are also same, last thing would be DOE.

It is cleared that whoever got the invitation in your ANZSCO code after your DOE having more points in either English or Experience.

For you I checked all the trackers and forums no one with same criteria got the invite on same ANZSCO code from NSW.

If you can improve your PTE score then you don't have to wait for 190 you will get 189 with 80 points and if this is not the case then wait for your turn for 190, I know its easy to say wait but this is the bitter truth buddy.

Best of luck.


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

I guess you need to be careful and ensure the proper, complete and correct documents are uploaded against the relevant sections. Pl double-check and triple-check the document for correctness and then upload. 

Regards





sumitggn said:


> Thanks for clarifying. Any more information that we need to take care while filing this application will be much appreciated!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Moncouer (Nov 13, 2017)

Pls is dir any agricultural scientists waiting for preinvite in NSW?????? Pls respond


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

SunV said:


> Hi Venkat,
> 
> Partner skill points will only help you to improve your total points but for state nomination it doesn't come in priority list specially for NSW. Same applies for age.
> Only English and experience points makes a difference.
> ...


Even I have observed the same trend, so I second it.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

catchpaul said:


> I guess you need to be careful and ensure the proper, complete and correct documents are uploaded against the relevant sections. Pl double-check and triple-check the document for correctness and then upload.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards




Thanks! Is there a resume format that we should follow? Can you point me to one?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

I just used the normal CV that I send in India and I got the approval from NSW without any hassle. Alternately, you can google for australian formats and pick an appropriate one. In my personal opinion, I dont think it really matters as long as it is crisp and covers your experience. Further, just ensure that the CV is in lines with the ANZSCO code that you are applying for

Regards




sumitggn said:


> Thanks! Is there a resume format that we should follow? Can you point me to one?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

SunV said:


> Hi Venkat,
> 
> Partner skill points will only help you to improve your total points but for state nomination it doesn't come in priority list specially for NSW. Same applies for age.
> Only English and experience points makes a difference.
> ...



Another quick query, when two EOi have same points and when they compare the english scores, will they compare the scores based on individual sections(L,R,W,S) or they will just look at Competent, Proficient and Superior status??

For e.g. EOI1 & EOI2 have same 75 points for ANZSCO 261313, candidate with EOI1 has R:73,L:77, W:77, S:90 while the other candidate has a score of R:67,L:72, W:70, S:80. Both the EOIs have say same experience of 8+ years but EOI2 DOE is older than DOE of EOI1. Who will get the invite??


----------



## pankajA (Jun 18, 2017)

Balthiru said:


> Hi Pankaj,
> 
> Please provide your points breakup in detail..


Here is the detailed break-up of points 

ANZSCO Code: 261313
ACS Done: 27 - July - 2017
PTE-A - 6th attempt (28-Dec -2017) - (L,R,S,W) - (83,87,90,90)
Age - 25 | Edu -15 | Exp - 10 | English - 20

Points: 70
EOI Submitted (189): 28-Dec-17 - waited for 2 rounds
Points: 75 
EOI Submitted (190): 19-JAN-18
Pre-Invite - 02-Feb-18 Applied on 07-Feb
ITA Approval - 16- Feb


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Another quick query, when two EOi have same points and when they compare the english scores, will they compare the scores based on individual sections(L,R,W,S) or they will just look at Competent, Proficient and Superior status??
> 
> For e.g. EOI1 & EOI2 have same 75 points for ANZSCO 261313, candidate with EOI1 has R:73,L:77, W:77, S:90 while the other candidate has a score of R:67,L:72, W:70, S:80. Both the EOIs have say same experience of 8+ years but EOI2 DOE is older than DOE of EOI1. Who will get the invite??


I dont think they look at individual score for each section like that. What if A & B both claims same points for English but one took PTE and the other took IELTS? 

With your example, the person who has earlier DOE will get invited.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

foxes said:


> I dont think they look at individual score for each section like that. What if A & B both claims same points for English but one took PTE and the other took IELTS?
> 
> With your example, the person who has earlier DOE will get invited.


Great, just wanted to clarify. However, to answer your query on PTE and IELTS, IELTS equivalent of 7.5 band in PTE is 73-78 and IELTS 7 is equivalent to PTE 65-72, I though that’s how they will compare.

Anyways dosen’t matter as long as they don’t look into individual section scores. Thanks.


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Done with uploading (front-loading) all documents incl. Form 80s/1221s, Medicals and PCCs today. Now the wait begins to see if my prayers are answered and I am given the golden email :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

shawnfj said:


> Done with uploading (front-loading) all documents incl. Form 80s/1221s, Medicals and PCCs today. Now the wait begins to see if my prayers are answered and I am given the golden email :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


All the best!! Hope you get the golden email soon. cheers!!!


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

SunV said:


> Hi Venkat,
> 
> Partner skill points will only help you to improve your total points but for state nomination it doesn't come in priority list specially for NSW. Same applies for age.
> Only English and experience points makes a difference.
> ...



Thanks, friend, You knew PTE takes time bro. I tried for 4 times for getting PTE-10 and wasted time almost 6 months for 10. I think you have a good experience and you have a very lucky AZNSCO code (SA or BA). Did you have any experience with onshore? I do not have any other option for getting the score. I need to try PTE again, but it consumes my time as well.

Q: If I am waiting until June is there any hope to get the invite?


-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
English Language Points: 10 ( PTE-A - 10-Jan-2018)
ACS: Applied - 19-AUG-2016 
Experience Points: 10 (9 years)
Age Points: 30 (31 age)
Education: 15 
Partner Skills: 5 points 
DOE: 11-11-2017 (189) - 12-01-2018 (190 NSW & VIC)


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

nnk_ec said:


> Hey Venkat, what's your Eng score breakup(L,S,R,W)?? I guess, chsekharbabu has better individual Eng section scores, that might be the added advantage. Just my guess, I may be wrong as well.



No bro, He is working in onshore maybe the reason he got it. His Indian Exp-10 and onshore Exp-5, So NSW and VIC pick only the onshore guys....not offshore.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Total points: 70 (189), 75(190 - NSW & VIC)
ANZSCO: 261312 - Developer programmer.
English Language Points: 10 ( PTE-A - 10-Jan-2018)
ACS: Applied - 19-AUG-2016 
Experience Points: 10 (9 years)
Age Points: 30 (31 age)
Education: 15 
Partner Skills: 5 points 
DOE: 11-11-2017 (189) - 12-01-2018 (190 NSW & VIC)


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

nnk_ec said:


> Hey Venkat, what's your Eng score breakup(L,S,R,W)?? I guess, chsekharbabu has better individual Eng section scores, that might be the added advantage. Just my guess, I may be wrong as well.


Hello Friend one of my frind got below score last June, but he hasn't recievd any invitation yet he is waiting, Aus doesn't consider you at the present trend, below causes they got it.

This is my Friend PTE score (PTE First Attempt :- 01 June 2017 L/R/S/W 82/82/66/88)

My PTE Score (L-73, S-66, W-74, R-69)

Even if you 65- 78 range in PTE no use bro, only you need onshore exp, AUS can invite immediately, otherwise we have to wait until June or we need to write PTE again for 20

1) If you have PTE-20 you will get next round or next when they will give you.

2) If you have any onshore Exp with 65 points also, we can get the invite immediately.

3) Exp AUS consider sometimes not all the times.

4) Who are all waiting for EOI need to until June (Financial year), Surely we have a hope.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

venkat said:


> Hello Friend one of my frind got below score last June, but he hasn't recievd any invitation yet he is waiting, Aus doesn't consider you at the present trend, below causes they got it.
> 
> This is my Friend PTE score (PTE First Attempt :- 01 June 2017 L/R/S/W 82/82/66/88)
> 
> ...



Venkat,

Please, don't conclude yourself wrongly, look at my score, look at labhanan score we both have 10 in English and both have same ANZSCO code and we both are invited by victoria.

One more important thing, I don't have any onshore experience.

So in conclusion, the thing which matters a lot is your ANZSCO code, if your code is in demand then you will definitely get the invite (with eligibility criteria).

Me and labhnan suspended our NSW EOI and if our EOI was active 2 days back we both have got a call from NSW ( confirmed from immi tracker).

In your ANZSCO code demand is less and supply is more.

So please don't loose hope and don't spread wrong info, right now everyone is frustrated with 189. people will believe whatever you say.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi guy,

Any Registered nurses got pre/invitations from NSW on last Friday?? 

I can see none on Myimmitracker. There were some nurses invited on Feb 2, but can't see anyone on February 16. Seems like very less pre-invitations were sent on Feb 16.

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

SunV said:


> Venkat,
> 
> Please, don't conclude yourself wrongly, look at my score, look at labhanan score we both have 10 in English and both have same ANZSCO code and we both are invited by victoria.
> 
> ...


Hello SunV,

What wrong information I spread, What I wrote was true only who have with your code they got so many people even They have PTE-10. I should for my code. My code need wait or need to PTE-20. What I gave wrong info bro.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

SunV said:


> Venkat,
> 
> Please, don't conclude yourself wrongly, look at my score, look at labhanan score we both have 10 in English and both have same ANZSCO code and we both are invited by victoria.
> 
> ...



Who has onshore Experience with 70 or 65 points They got invited immediately that's what I wrote? Who got invitations they are lucky ppl. All the best further process. Best of luck.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

venkat said:


> Hello SunV,
> 
> What wrong information I spread, What I wrote was true only who have with your code they got so many people even They have PTE-10. I should for my code. My code need wait or need to PTE-20. What I gave wrong info bro.


2) If you have any onshore Exp with 65 points also, we can get the invite immediately.

I dont think that's necessarily true. They don't care whether its onshore or offshore. They look at your total points claimed for work experience.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Does anyone know of any rejections after NSW pre-invites. If yes, what possible causes were given by them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

venkat said:


> Thanks, friend, You knew PTE takes time bro. I tried for 4 times for getting PTE-10 and wasted time almost 6 months for 10. I think you have a good experience and you have a very lucky AZNSCO code (SA or BA). Did you have any experience with onshore? I do not have any other option for getting the score. I need to try PTE again, but it consumes my time as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




PTE is the better and easier route. What matters is how you have prepared for it. The more you practice the better you will get and moreover you get results in 24 to 48 hours. You don’t get IELTS exam slot that easily these days but for PTE you can. For 189 what matters is the total points? If you are in the 70+ range then you can expect an invite soon. For 190 NSW they have clearly mentioned the selection criteria. VIC also considers the skills in demand and superior English. They do not consider the overall scores in English but individual scores to rate you as functional or superior English.

Don’t get frustrated or lose hope. It is also a game of patience and perseverance. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> Does anyone know of any rejections after NSW pre-invites. If yes, what possible causes were given by them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Only I have heard about is : wrong information provided in application like experience/education date mismatch or wrong points claimed but not like Victoria where you have reasons like other candidates is more capable than you or applications are more than requirements or you have close tie up with other states than Victoria and so on list is never ending.


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

SunV said:


> Only I have heard about is : wrong information provided in application like experience/education date mismatch or wrong points claimed but not like Victoria where you have reasons like other candidates is more capable than you or applications are more than requirements or you have close tie up with other states than Victoria and so on list is never ending.


Thanks SunV, appreciate it


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

SunV said:


> Only I have heard about is : wrong information provided in application like experience/education date mismatch or wrong points claimed but not like Victoria where you have reasons like other candidates is more capable than you or applications are more than requirements or you have close tie up with other states than Victoria and so on list is never ending.




Thanks buddy! I got rejection from Victoria last month, they said that other profiles are stronger than mine. I am very scared and concerned about the NSW invite now and not wanting to screw this up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> Thanks buddy! I got rejection from Victoria last month, they said that other profiles are stronger than mine. I am very scared and concerned about the NSW invite now and not wanting to screw this up.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear that sumitggn. 

I fail to understand when they can evaluate an application beforehand based on EOI, why do they send an invite in the first place when there are stronger profiles.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

jerryniks said:


> Sorry to hear that sumitggn.
> 
> 
> 
> I fail to understand when they can evaluate an application beforehand based on EOI, why do they send an invite in the first place when there are stronger profiles.




That was what I thought too. Bad luck I guess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> That was what I thought too. Bad luck I guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So only problem I can see is with your CV ( work on that) which may be not as good as other candidates. 

Observation: After looking at ITA, members immediately submits their nomination which is not good they need to thoroughly review their CV ( its very important for 190) they get 14 day window to do that. 

At this point of time I can't say my CV is also good enough to fetch invitation from victoria since I am in waiting list .

Suggestion: Try to get recommendations for CV preparation from members who successfully got Invites from states with your respective ANZSCO code. In my case I got valuable inputs from other members for my ANZSCO code.

Good thing is I never heard about this rejection reason for NSW (if any member got this reason please report ).


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

SunV said:


> So only problem I can see is with your CV ( work on that) which may be not as good as other candidates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




My ANZSCO code is for Analyst Programmer, can you suggest some pointers for the resume building for that?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

jerryniks said:


> Sorry to hear that sumitggn.
> 
> I fail to understand when they can evaluate an application beforehand based on EOI, why do they send an invite in the first place when there are stronger profiles.


States can't see actual R&R with just EOI only because in skill select there is no place for R&R.

That's why states are more into your CV and compare you with other potential candidates. Do you ever thought why they need 12 weeks of time? because they want to do comparison between all candidates, if selection is based on points only then they can do it in 1 day and send you invite.

Do I make sense?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> My ANZSCO code is for Analyst Programmer, can you suggest some pointers for the resume building for that?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will definitely try for you. In parallel you too look for other members who got invitation. For a time being just check your CV is as per AUS format which is clearly mentioned by victoria.

As per victoria:

Use a chronological CV to: 

•	Stay in the same industry and/or same job 

•	Highlight your ideal job progression and a steady employment record 

•	Set the stage for your next career move 

•	Demonstrate that you meet the key requirements of an industry you know 

Suggested CV format: 

Name 
Contact details including address, email and telephone. 

Career Profile or Overview 
A brief relevant statement of your main qualifications and relevant experience. 

Career Goal or Objective
This is optional, and can focus the reader on what you are seeking. 

Employment History 
List the employers you have worked for chronologically. Format can vary, but ensure that: 

•	Your most recent position is listed first 
•	List dates consistently 
•	Account for gaps in the sequence 
•	Include your job title and give an indication of organisational context 
•	Avoid showing each new position with the same organisation as a new job 
•	Describe your duties and responsibilities in plain English terms 
•	Mention several verifiable accomplishments 
•	Consolidate older and less relevant experience at the bottom of the CV. 

Education and Qualifications 
List any education or training, including the name of the education provider and years attended. List your most important qualification first. 

Professional Memberships 
Include a section on professional memberships, especially if this is required in your industry. 

Concluding Statements 
Statements can be added, but should be brief and contribute to rather than detract from the main CV. 

References
List two to three here or say that they are available upon request. 

https://liveinmelbourne.vic.gov.au/...ion-visas/skilled-nominated-visa-subclass-190


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

SunV said:


> I will definitely try for you. In parallel you too look for other members who got invitation. For a time being just check your CV is as per AUS format which is clearly mentioned by victoria.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I followed the format when I sent it to Victoria, but I believe it lacked enough r&r to look good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

SunV said:


> States can't see actual R&R with just EOI only because in skill select there is no place for R&R.
> 
> That's why states are more into your CV and compare you with other potential candidates. Do you ever thought why they need 12 weeks of time? because they want to do comparison between all candidates, if selection is based on points only then they can do it in 1 day and send you invite.
> 
> Do I make sense?


completely and agree


----------



## knomdlo (Feb 18, 2018)

*NSW grant waiting time*

Hi,

I have lodged for 190 state sponsorship with below details:

Occupation: Developer Programmer
State: NSW
Points: 70 (AGE-30, ACS-15, PTE-20, NSW sponsorship - 5)
Invitation received date: 4-Dec-2017
Applied for visa : 21-Dec-2017
Status in IMMI - Received

When I expect the grant letter for the above. 
The tool says 9-12 months.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

foxes said:


> 2) If you have any onshore Exp with 65 points also, we can get the invite immediately.
> 
> I dont think that's necessarily true. They don't care whether its onshore or offshore. They look at your total points claimed for work experience.


Hello Fox,

Yes of-course, If you have PTE-20 only not EXP bro, see I saw only Systems Analyst (ANZSCO Code: 261112) got invitations with PTE-10 and EXP-10+ at current trend friend see last 2 months history you come to know what's going don't say simply something, not my codes 261312 and 261313.


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

jerryniks said:


> completely and agree


I think it is for VIC right? For NSW do we need CV?


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Abul_bd said:


> I think it is for VIC right? For NSW do we need CV?




They have mentioned cv in their required documents list.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nisha8888 (Dec 15, 2017)

foxes said:


> venkat said:
> 
> 
> > Hello SunV,
> ...






I agree with venkat. I have 75 state point( pte 10 and exp 10.5 years ) with eoi submitted on 6 dec 2017. But i didnt receive any invite yet while someone with sydney exp at exactly same points got invite. . So i think onshore experience certainly have advantage over offshore.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

nisha8888 said:


> I agree with venkat. I have 75 state point( pte 10 and exp 10.5 years ) with eoi submitted on 6 dec 2017. But i didnt receive any invite yet while someone with sydney exp at exactly same points got invite. . So i think onshore experience certainly have advantage over offshore.


Hi Nisha! Are you referring to the following post/person?



chsekharbabu said:


> Received NSW nomination today @3 PM AEST for 261313.
> 
> Total 70+5, Age 25, Education 15,PTE 10, Exp Sydney 10, India 10.


----------



## nisha8888 (Dec 15, 2017)

foxes said:


> nisha8888 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with venkat. I have 75 state point( pte 10 and exp 10.5 years ) with eoi submitted on 6 dec 2017. But i didnt receive any invite yet while someone with sydney exp at exactly same points got invite. . So i think onshore experience certainly have advantage over offshore.
> ...




Hi foxes,

Yes. . I too have 75 points for nsw in 261313 but i didnt receive nomination


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

nisha8888 said:


> Hi foxes,
> 
> Yes. . I too have 75 points for nsw in 261313 but i didnt receive nomination


Ah I see. The thing is, he claims 20 points in total for experience while you claim 15 (based on your previous post).

Onshore experience certainly does give more benefit as they give you more points for the same amount of offshore experience.

But at the end of the day, I still think that it's your total points that matter.


----------



## nisha8888 (Dec 15, 2017)

foxes said:


> nisha8888 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi foxes,
> ...




Ohhh. . Didn't notice that. . Thanks for all the calculations. .

Nisha


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Dears,
Could you pls help me. I posted this question last week but nobody replied. 

My experience (5 years) was assessed by Engineers Australia in 2016. Now, I´m still working for the same employer and doing the same tasks and can now claim 7 years. By lodging EOI for NSW in case I choose experience relevant to my occupation and claim 7 years, should I do new assessement and provide new reference letter for these additional 2 years? Or I can only provide salary slips for these additional two years?

My EOI points remain the same with 5 and 7 years, but wondering whether I have more chances with 7 years of working experience..
Thanks a lot!


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

venkat said:


> Hello Fox,
> 
> Yes of-course, If you have PTE-20 only not EXP bro, see I saw only Systems Analyst (ANZSCO Code: 261112) got invitations with PTE-10 and EXP-10+ at current trend friend see last 2 months history you come to know what's going don't say simply something, not my codes 261312 and 261313.


Hi Venkat, 
I think Tashilay & sumitggn bot got their pre-invite with Eng 10 and ANZSCO 2613*

Their points breakdown is as below.

Tashilay
ANZSCO - 261313
Point total - 189-70
190 -75

Edu-15+5
Exp-10
Eng 10
Age -25
Partner- 5

EOI-21/12/2017 - 189
ITA- ???

EOI -8/01/2018 -NSW
Pre-invite- 2 Feb

sumitggn
Age (34 yrs) - 25
IELTS (L-9/R-7.5/W-7/S-7) - 10
Education (BE in IT) - 15
Experience (10 years) - 15
Spouse - 5

So I don't think what you are quoting is completely true.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

nisha8888 said:


> I agree with venkat. I have 75 state point( pte 10 and exp 10.5 years ) with eoi submitted on 6 dec 2017. But i didnt receive any invite yet while someone with sydney exp at exactly same points got invite. . So i think onshore experience certainly have advantage over offshore.


Hi Nisha, what's your eng score break down(L,R,W,S)??


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> PTE is the better and easier route. What matters is how you have prepared for it. The more you practice the better you will get and moreover you get results in 24 to 48 hours. You don’t get IELTS exam slot that easily these days but for PTE you can. For 189 what matters is the total points? If you are in the 70+ range then you can expect an invite soon. For 190 NSW they have clearly mentioned the selection criteria. VIC also considers the skills in demand and superior English. They do not consider the overall scores in English but individual scores to rate you as functional or superior English.
> 
> Don’t get frustrated or lose hope. It is also a game of patience and perseverance.
> 
> ...


Hi ghoshsudeep79,
When you say "they do not consider the overall scores in English but individual scores to rate you as functional or superior English", does it mean that they will look at individual L, R, W, S scores??

For e.g, if candidate1 has L:73, R;77, W:77, S:90 while candidate2 has L:67, R;74, W:77, S:80, and both candidate1 & candidate2 have same 75 points with 8+ years of exp, then candidate1 will be preferred over candidate2???


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

I have another quick question for you guys- I got my documents stamped/attested in march 2017, which then were submitted for assessment to ACS and got ACS assessment in April 2017. Now, should I be submitting the same scanned documents in my nomination application or I have to get them attested again as they are almost one year old?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

nnk_ec said:


> hey tashilay, congrats on receiving the pre-invite. Just one request, can you kindly let me know your english score break up please(l,w,r,s).


l-79, s-66, r-76, w-83


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

Ptera said:


> Dears,
> Could you pls help me. I posted this question last week but nobody replied.
> 
> My experience (5 years) was assessed by Engineers Australia in 2016. Now, I´m still working for the same employer and doing the same tasks and can now claim 7 years. By lodging EOI for NSW in case I choose experience relevant to my occupation and claim 7 years, should I do new assessement and provide new reference letter for these additional 2 years? Or I can only provide salary slips for these additional two years?
> ...


Hi there,
I am in same boat as you. I claimed 1 more month after ACS assessment. NSW has clearly given in their FAQ that we can claim addition point after assessment if we continued to work in same company with same RnR and with addition evidence. Read below:

*NSW requires all ICT professionals claiming points for skilled employment to provide an Australian Computer Society (ACS) skills assessment that clearly identifies your 'Skill Level Requirement Met Date'. Under ACS’s framework, your skilled date is the date after which you can claim skilled employment.

If you have continued in relevant skilled employment after your skills assessment was issued by ACS and after the 'Skill Level Requirement Met Date' and want to claim skilled employment points for this period of time, you need to provide supplementary evidence. This could include a contract of employment, pay slips or other documents.*

I have applied for approval and waiting for approval. It's a shame I cannot give you evidence that they approve but if I get approval, will let you know to give you peace of mind. Meanwhile, just letting you know that NSW allow. 

I applied same for 189 and didn't a[[ly for visa cos Immigration didn't spell out anywhere like NSW did. So I decided not to take risk although many friends in here suggested it works with enough evidence.

Hope this helps


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Abul_bd said:


> I think it is for VIC right? For NSW do we need CV?




Wait wait,Am I missing something here.?Do we need a CV in order to get NSW Pre-invite also? Is NSW considering our R&R in our CV before giving a pre-invite for us. Plz clarify. 
Thought CV come in to the seen only after we invited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> Wait wait,Am I missing something here.?Do we need a CV in order to get NSW Pre-invite also? Is NSW considering our R&R in our CV before giving a pre-invite for us. Plz clarify.
> Thought CV come in to the seen only after we invited.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Sorry if I wasn’t clear, you need cv after pre invite when you file a nomination application with NSW, not at the time of eoi. Hope it’s clear now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sukhmanpreet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

Hello everyone,
I got pre-invite from NSW on 2nd feb and accepted it on 10th feb.

How much does it usually take to get approval from them?

261313, 70 +5 points


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi Venkat,
> I think Tashilay & sumitggn bot got their pre-invite with Eng 10 and ANZSCO 2613*
> 
> Their points breakdown is as below.
> ...


Sorry Foxes, I do not agree with you completely, what you sent me details someone has onshore experience. As I observed so many cases 261312 and 261313 even they have PTE-10 and Exp-10+ years also they did not get invited, other ANZSCO code like System analyst and Bussiness Analyst, Security, Electrical... etc got the invitation with PTE-10 and EXP -10+ years. :tea:


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Sukhmanpreet91 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I got pre-invite from NSW on 2nd feb and accepted it on 10th feb.
> 
> How much does it usually take to get approval from them?
> ...


Before It was 3 weeks max for approval. At the current trend 60-70 days bro, please check below link you come to know everything. Best of Luck.https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1EMozZHFU9X-76JdOZziQ_Z-TvIHOJZBqEp3NAEqUvXo/edit#gid=0


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

Sukhmanpreet91 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I got pre-invite from NSW on 2nd feb and accepted it on 10th feb.
> 
> How much does it usually take to get approval from them?
> ...


am same waiting. Pre-invite on 2nd Feb and application on 6th Feb but not coming through. Some got invited over 5 days but their EOI were earlier than mine. 

Can't say if it depends on EOI date. I DOE of EOI is 8th Jan. Mind sharing yours?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi Venkat,
> I think Tashilay & sumitggn bot got their pre-invite with Eng 10 and ANZSCO 2613*
> 
> Their points breakdown is as below.
> ...


Hello Foxes,


Tashilay studied in AUS so they consider him immediately, this is the reason he got pre-invite.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

venkat said:


> Hello Foxes,
> 
> 
> Tashilay studied in AUS so they consider him immediately, this is the reason he got pre-invite.


Hi venkat! I think you are confusing me with nnk_ec. You are replying to nnk_ec's post but addressing him with my ID 

Anyway, this is interesting cos you brought this topic up. I, too, have an AUS degree and 20 points for PTE. Lodged on 29 Jan and still waiting. 

I really hope what you said is true though


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

sumitggn said:


> Sorry if I wasn’t clear, you need cv after pre invite when you file a nomination application with NSW, not at the time of eoi. Hope it’s clear now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Oh Thank god. . 
Thanks sumitggn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

KasunTharaka said:


> Oh Thank god. .
> Thanks sumitggn.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Mind you, there is no such thing as pre invite, you are invited to apply for state nomination.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

foxes said:


> Hi venkat! I think you are confusing me with nnk_ec. You are replying to nnk_ec's post but addressing him with my ID
> 
> Anyway, this is interesting cos you brought this topic up. I, too, have an AUS degree and 20 points for PTE. Lodged on 29 Jan and still waiting.
> 
> I really hope what you said is true though


ohhh..okay, bro, I did not see name...


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

foxes said:


> Hi venkat! I think you are confusing me with nnk_ec. You are replying to nnk_ec's post but addressing him with my ID
> 
> Anyway, this is interesting cos you brought this topic up. I, too, have an AUS degree and 20 points for PTE. Lodged on 29 Jan and still waiting.
> 
> I really hope what you said is true though


Next round you will get bro, All the best.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> Mind you, there is no such thing as pre invite, you are invited to apply for state nomination.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

KasunTharaka said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I know i am often a pain in the ... yes))


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

andreyx108b said:


> I know i am often a pain in the ... yes))
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Ha ha. Im not the one who said that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

venkat said:


> Next round you will get bro, All the best.




Thanks bro! All the best for you too 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

KasunTharaka said:


> Oh Thank god. .
> Thanks sumitggn.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You and me same points I do not think so we will get soon because next round also AUS will give 300 only...:drum::fingerscrossed:


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Mind you, there is no such thing as pre invite, you are invited to apply for state nomination.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes...but it feels good to say that 'I received pre-invite'... 

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vkbaghel said:


> Yes...but it feels good to say that 'I received pre-invite'...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk




Invite is invite, no such thing as ore-invite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Invite is invite, no such thing as ore-invite.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes...

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*How long is the waiting for 233214 structural engineer*

Hi friends,

Any idea how long will it take for a structural engineer - 65+5 points (NSW)
English - 7
Experience 8 years
EOI DOE: 15 Jan 2018


----------



## nisha8888 (Dec 15, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> nisha8888 said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with venkat. I have 75 state point( pte 10 and exp 10.5 years ) with eoi submitted on 6 dec 2017. But i didnt receive any invite yet while someone with sydney exp at exactly same points got invite. . So i think onshore experience certainly have advantage over offshore.
> ...





Hi nnk,


Below is my pte score:

Pte 1 - 62 69 61 64
Pte 2 - 71 76 68 80 (Eoi submitted)
Pte 3 - 71 71 70 77
Pte 4 - 73 79 79 82
Pte 5 - 77 83 84 73
Pte 6 - Result awaited


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

nisha8888 said:


> Hi nnk,
> 
> 
> Below is my pte score:
> ...



Hi Nisha,

I agreed with you completely, because 261312 and 261313 codes even They have Exp: 10+ years with PTE-10 did not get the invitation. We need wait until June (Financial year) or need to try PTE-20 ( We have two options only), Who have study in AUS and onshore Exp those guys are very lucky to get the invite from AUS.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Sukhmanpreet91 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I got pre-invite from NSW on 2nd feb and accepted it on 10th feb.
> 
> How much does it usually take to get approval from them?
> ...


Last person who got Invite for 261313 after nomination was within 3 weeks ( check immigration tracker).

Best of luck.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Sukhmanpreet91 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I got pre-invite from NSW on 2nd feb and accepted it on 10th feb.
> 
> How much does it usually take to get approval from them?
> ...


Hello Friend,

What is your PTE score? When you applied?


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

tashilay said:


> Hi there,
> I am in same boat as you. I claimed 1 more month after ACS assessment. NSW has clearly given in their FAQ that we can claim addition point after assessment if we continued to work in same company with same RnR and with addition evidence. Read below:
> 
> *NSW requires all ICT professionals claiming points for skilled employment to provide an Australian Computer Society (ACS) skills assessment that clearly identifies your 'Skill Level Requirement Met Date'. Under ACS’s framework, your skilled date is the date after which you can claim skilled employment.
> ...


Thanks for your reply!
The only difference is that I don´t claim points for these additional two years. I claim points for 5 years (which was already assessed) and for other two years I don´t claim points because I need at least 8 years of experience. Therefore, I don´t know whether I need to choose that two years working after assessement are relevant to my occupaton or not? What do u think? 
The reason why I´m asking is that maybe for NSW 7 years are better than 5 years in case there are other candidats with same EOI points..


----------



## Sukhmanpreet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

venkat said:


> Hello Friend,
> 
> What is your PTE score? When you applied?


English points are 20 and I applied on 3rd Jan 2018.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

nisha8888 said:


> Hi nnk,
> 
> 
> Below is my pte score:
> ...


Try your Partner skills which help you to increase 5 more points.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Sukhmanpreet91 said:


> English points are 20 and I applied on 3rd Jan 2018.


Ohhh.okay. All the best for further process... Best of Luck friend.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

nisha8888 said:


> Hi nnk,
> 
> 
> Below is my pte score:
> ...


Hi Nisha, why have you not updated your 190 EOI with either PTE4 or PTE5 results?? You have pretty good scores as compared to PTE2, with which you initially submitted your EOI.


----------



## Mregmi (Oct 9, 2017)

Hello experts
I have lodged 190 visa today, I have another application for 489 is already submitted, filled up the form 1446 to withdraw but haven't submitted.
I am on bridging visa for 489 at the moment.
I haven't received any bridging visa after submitting 190 application
It says 'this application is not required to provide any evidence at this stage based on the information provided' after clicking 'attach documents'. I still can upload documents but have to specify document type in description section.
Haven't received any confirmation email, there is no 'view application mailbox' option either. What may be the issue, have I done something wrong.

Thank you


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Sukhmanpreet91 said:


> Hello everyone,
> I got pre-invite from NSW on 2nd feb and accepted it on 10th feb.
> 
> How much does it usually take to get approval from them?
> ...




Congrats!! Do you mind to share your points breakdown?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nisha8888 (Dec 15, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> nisha8888 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi nnk,
> ...



Hi nnk

Thanks for the suggestion. . But my application is through mara agent and he has submitted single eoi for 180 and 190 . .any change to that will affect my eoi date as well. . So trying to get 79+ . . Lets see when i am able to do that. .


----------



## nisha8888 (Dec 15, 2017)

venkat said:


> nisha8888 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi nnk,
> ...



Venkat, my agent said that its of no use as my husband is from different skillset . So he suggested that best way is to increase pte score only.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

nisha8888 said:


> Hi nnk
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. . But my application is through mara agent and he has submitted single eoi for 180 and 190 . .any change to that will affect my eoi date as well. . So trying to get 79+ . . Lets see when i am able to do that. .


Hmmm well, your agent seems to have insufficient information. The Date of Effect will not change unless it effects your points. I myself have updated EoI quite a few times and so I can assure that. Also, why did your agent lodge one single EoI for both 189 & 190?? It is advisable to lodge 2 different EoIs.


----------



## ECE_PR (Jan 20, 2017)

Following the thread


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

Looks like the moved to 9-12 months now ??


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

nisha8888 said:


> Venkat, my agent said that its of no use as my husband is from different skillset . So he suggested that best way is to increase pte score only.


Ohhh..okay. Best of luck.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello NNK and KasunTharaka both are trying for PTE or waiting until June (Financial year), I am in dilemma, Can I go for PTE or wait until June, give me some suggestions both?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

venkat said:


> Hello NNK and KasunTharaka both are trying for PTE or waiting until June (Financial year), I am in dilemma, Can I go for PTE or wait until June, give me some suggestions both?


Hi Venkat,

Apparently this waiting is never ending.And we cannot rely on next FY coz its like a Trojan Horse.So better to ready for PTE.
I don't know if I could make it to 79.Coz I feel its very difficult to me.
What to do


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

Ptera said:


> Thanks for your reply!
> The only difference is that I don´t claim points for these additional two years. I claim points for 5 years (which was already assessed) and for other two years I don´t claim points because I need at least 8 years of experience. Therefore, I don´t know whether I need to choose that two years working after assessement are relevant to my occupaton or not? What do u think?
> The reason why I´m asking is that maybe for NSW 7 years are better than 5 years in case there are other candidats with same EOI points..


No point doing that however, if you get invite, include in CV. Looks best for now


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

Just read some news regarding immigration in Ausis.. looks like the slow down is due to former PM speech to reduce immig to improve wages and cost of living in Ausis. Also the common wealth games are taking priority over other visas. He is just playing the trump card to win in next ecections
Source: https://www.google.co.in/amp/s/amp....tion-cut-in-speech-targeting-political-elites


----------



## Umer3131 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi,

Any idea for general accountant and auditor, when was the last invitation for 80 points! 
My break up is age 30, pte 20, edu 15+5=20, py: 5 ss 5
Total 80

I lodged eoi as accountant on 28/12
And for audit 15/1

Will I get an invitation?


----------



## kleusken (Feb 14, 2018)

*EOS - 65 points - Electronic Equipment Tradeworker*

Hey @ All

I just submitted my NSW state sponsorship EOS with 65 points for the occupation Electronic Equipment Trade Worker. I really hope that I will receive an pre-invite soon.

What are your predictions for the next invitation round?

My points: 

Age: 30
Eng: 10
Edu: 15 + 5
State: 5 


Good Luck to everyone! 

Cheers


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi Experts, 

I have a doubt.
THe employment letters that we submitting for ACS(R&R confirmation letter), we need to upload the same letters for SS aswell(the docs we submitted after getting state invite)?
Or we need to submit only all points claiming proof documents(offer letters,sal slipps,promotion letter and resigning letters ).If we do not submit the docs for state/DIBP without the letters we submited for ACS will that be a problem?

because in my ACS letter my designation is slightly different from actual one.


----------



## mohanraopk (Nov 30, 2017)

Any chance for 60+5 points in 261312 code


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

mohanraopk said:


> Any chance for 60+5 points in 261312 code


The current trend is too worst. When was your DOE? Wait until June (Financial year), there will be a hope to get.


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

I guess no invite has been to Engineering Technologist from NSW lately?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Anyhelp on my above query. ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohanraopk (Nov 30, 2017)

venkat said:


> The current trend is too worst. When was your DOE? Wait until June (Financial year), there will be a hope to get.


I applied in last august 2017, 6 month over still waiting


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

mohanraopk said:


> I applied in last august 2017, 6 month over still waiting


Why? Sep and October time it was bit easy because of cutoff 65 points... NSW it is so difficult because they see only PTE-20 otherwise for our code we cannot get it, Did you apply VIC also or not yet, if not please apply VIC also. One best suggestion please try PTE-20 or wait until June (Finacial year), hope AUS will increase the invitations.
Please see below link.


https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...gzNOYKbjSmqLOXAbsDvCEfWyY/edit#gid=1921751028


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi, anyone knows the current point trend for structural engineer 233214.
Do I have any chance with 55+5 points?


----------



## vikrantandotra (Jan 22, 2018)

Anyone who got NSW invite recently with below numbers?

75 points
263111
PTE -10


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

Friends,
- Under which header of document attachment page of your visa application, are you guys uploading " Roles and responsibilities Letters" ?

I had assumed it would go under "Evidence of Skill Assessment" but help on that says 
"Provide a certified copy of your skills assessment issued by the relevant skills assessment body." 
It says nothing about "Roles and Responsibilities".

This prompts the question- are "Roles and Responsibilities" references to be uploaded at all or are they not required ?


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

vikrantandotra said:


> Anyone who got NSW invite recently with below numbers?
> 
> 75 points
> 263111
> PTE -10




I did on 16th February, submitted my application today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

So finally, today I submitted my application for nomination after getting an invite last week. Did lot of work on my resume and uploaded everything today. Fingers crossed now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Serge.Martynov (Sep 15, 2016)

Does anyone got a invitation with 70 points from NSW recently?


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

newbienz said:


> I had submitted the complete set of documents I had submitted to ACS, without any addition, deletion or switch, merged in 1 file
> 
> If you have any reference letter post assessment, you can upload the same separately without tampering these documents
> 
> ...


Hi Newbienz,
Did you attach the Roles and Responsibility letters to the ACS score card and uploaded it under "Evidence of Skills Assessment" ?
Or, Did you upload Roles and Responsibility under "Evidence of Work Experience" ?

Thanks,
Nanho


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Serge.Martynov said:


> Does anyone got a invitation with 70 points from NSW recently?




Serega, yes, many did, what anzsco?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nanho said:


> Hi Newbienz,
> 
> Did you attach the Roles and Responsibility letters to the ACS score card and uploaded it under "Evidence of Skills Assessment" ?
> 
> ...




Evidence of work experience 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Serge.Martynov (Sep 15, 2016)

233914 and i submitted my EOI in July 7th 2017
Status is still:
The EOI for this subclass is able to be completed. The client's claims equal 70 points


----------



## Deependra_Sharma (Jul 28, 2016)

Hi,
I have applied for 190 visa with NSW SS nomination on 23rd Jan 2018. I have claimed 5 points for experience.
I have done employment assessment from CPA Australia and submitted a sample bank statement, meaning only for a portion of employment period.
Will it make a difference and delay my processing period.

Can you sahre, if we need to submit payslip/bank statement for the whole employment period ?



xchaman said:


> What my tutor told me was that speaking is the main section in PTE, you get 90 here every other section score automatically goes up by 10 at least. Don't get speaking 90, very very hard to get high score in PTE. To get speaking 90 just need oral fluency 90. For oral fluency, the computer will only read your sound wave, which is made when you speak into the Mic. There are many patterns/ways of sound waves which are marked 90. And this is why how you speak (will make the sound wave) matters more than what you speak (it possibly can't figure out every word that you say). Ex, I don't know mandarin (Chinese), but when 2 people talk, even if we don't understand what they are talking about, we can definitely conclude if they are good speakers of their language or not (ex how confident, fast, fluid they speak. Simple) if I've recently learned mandarin , I will be stuttering, struggling a bit, long pauses, repeating, correcting myself. That's how the software understands oral fluency, and marks accordingly. It doesn't understand what we speak, but how.
> 
> Hope this helps you and everyone else looking for 20 points in English.





andreyx108b said:


> Evidence of work experience
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikrantandotra (Jan 22, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> vikrantandotra said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone who got NSW invite recently with below numbers?
> ...



Thats good news.
Please share your dOE and pte score.

I have submitted on 22 Jan with above points and still waiting.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

vikrantandotra said:


> Thats good news.
> Please share your dOE and pte score.
> 
> I have submitted on 22 Jan with above points and still waiting.




DOE - 4 feb 2018
IELTS - L-9/R-7.5/W-7/S-7


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vikrantandotra (Jan 22, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> vikrantandotra said:
> 
> 
> > Thats good news.
> ...


Mine is 
L67,R72,S73,W65

DO You think i have chance... and u have applied for 263111.


----------



## Umer3131 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi,

Any idea for general accountant and auditor, when was the last invitation on 80 points for nsw 190! 
My break up is age 30, 
pte 20, 
edu 15+5=20, 
py: 5 
ss 5
Total 80

I lodged eoi as accountant on 28/12
And for audit 15/1

Will I get an invitation? Or its not possible considering current situation?


----------



## ajat5wea (Dec 7, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> serega, yes, many did, what anzsco?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iphone using tapatalk


233311 electrical engineer)

pte 10
education:15
australian study:5
age:30
partner skills:5
nsw ss:5
70


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ajat5wea said:


> 233311 electrical engineer)
> 
> pte 10
> education:15
> ...


you are not serega?


----------



## ajat5wea (Dec 7, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> you are not serega?


am not but same points


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

Hi everyone

I got invitation in december 2017 and I sent my application throw my agent on the 22th december.police checks and medical certificate were sent on the 5th Jnuary...anyone knows how long can be the timeline? In the immigration website is wrote 9 to 12 montha...anyone with an idea?really appreciate thanks


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi Guys, 
Below are my employment details in EOI and becoz of ACS dedution, period of my 
employment had to mark as non-related.
In this period(2012-2014) I worked as *'Associate Software Engineer*'.
But in EOI in that period my position stated as '*Senior Software Engineer*'.
Will that be a problem? or shall I change that 1st period as 'Associate Software Engineer'
Hope you understancd my question.

*Senior Software Engineer - ABC pvt. Ltd*

Position *Senior Software Engineer*
Employer Name ABC pvt. Ltd
Is this employmrnt related to the nominated occupation? NO
Date from 01/12/2012
Date to 01/12/2014



*Senior Software Engineer - ABC pvt. Ltd*

Position *Senior Software Engineer*
Employer Name ABC pvt. Ltd
Is this employmrnt related to the nominated occupation? YES
Date from 02/12/2014
Date to 25/12/2017


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi All 

I got email for NSW invite for 190.
Status in skillselect still shows Submitted.
Please suggest if this is fine.
Also assist with the further process of 190 NSW.

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

harsm123 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I got email for NSW invite for 190.
> Status in skillselect still shows Submitted.
> ...


Congratz.
You got it today?
what is your points breakdown.


----------



## harsm123 (Dec 18, 2016)

Got it on 15 Feb 
Business Analyst 80 points with State

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

harsm123 said:


> Got it on 15 Feb
> Business Analyst 80 points with State
> 
> Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


Ahh..Ok.Thought you got it now.
Seniors will help you mate as I'm not aware that.
All the best.


----------



## Shaaan98765 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello Expats,

I received a nsw pre invite last week with a 14 days expiry. I have a 189 and 190 in two different EOI’s.

If I accept the pre invite alone without submitting the application., is there a chance that I will get a 189 invite next round.?

Code : 261311
Eoi updated date 189 and 190 : 12th feb
Points : 189 - 75 and 190 - 80

Thanks


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

vikrantandotra said:


> Mine is
> L67,R72,S73,W65
> 
> DO You think i have chance... and u have applied for 263111.


I applied under 261311 (I guess you meant this but made a typo?)

For English, I don't think it matters how you have scored individually in each band, but how much points you are getting from that score overall is what really is important. Other can share their view, it's just what I think is.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Shaaan98765 said:


> Hello Expats,
> 
> I received a nsw pre invite last week with a 14 days expiry. I have a 189 and 190 in two different EOI’s.
> 
> ...


This invite from NSW has no bearing on the 189 invitation rounds. They are totally independent of each other. Your invite link would be valid for 14 days from the date of receiving it. If you do not submit your application to NSW within those 14 days then the link will expire. However you stand a good chance for 189 with 75 points but looking at the current scenario, if I was in your place then I would have simply accepted the 190 as there is no major difference between 189 and 190 except that 190 is state sponsored and it puts you into a moral obligation to stay in the state for 2 years.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> I applied under 261311 (I guess you meant this but made a typo?)
> 
> For English, I don't think it matters how you have scored individually in each band, but how much points you are getting from that score overall is what really is important. Other can share their view, it's just what I think is.


You have to score 79+ or 8 band in each section to claim 20 points. Similarly 65+ or 7 Band in each section to claim 10 points. If in case you have 8 in three sections and 7 in one then you would get 10 points.


----------



## Shaaan98765 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello ,

If we accept the nsw pre invite how long is it taking currently for NSW to provide the invite.?

Thanks


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Shaaan98765 said:


> Hello ,
> 
> If we accept the nsw pre invite how long is it taking currently for NSW to provide the invite.?
> 
> Thanks


As quick as 5 working days or up till 8 weeks depending on the quality of your documents uploaded and some divine intervention!


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Hello 

Did anyone get NSW (190) SS pre-invitation ?

Thanks


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> Hello
> 
> Did anyone get NSW (190) SS pre-invitation ?
> 
> Thanks




Not today definitely. There were some on last Friday and only 1 person reported on Myimmitracker that he got on Monday. That Could be wrong as he might have seen that email on Monday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

shawnfj said:


> As quick as 5 working days or up till 8 weeks depending on the quality of your documents uploaded and some divine intervention!


By the way Shawnfj.. any idea if they contact the person if found any discrepancy.. coz im still waiting for mine.. see in signature


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

addy101 said:


> By the way Shawnfj.. any idea if they contact the person if found any discrepancy.. coz im still waiting for mine.. see in signature




If they need any documents or clarification, they do send an email asking for them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

addy101 said:


> By the way Shawnfj.. any idea if they contact the person if found any discrepancy.. coz im still waiting for mine.. see in signature


State verification takes some time for most of the applicants. If they do find something that needs clarification, they will send an email in relation to that. Keep checking your inbox daily as there is no specific day they can send a query/invite. All the best!

Cheers,
Shawn


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

Has anyone received invitations from nsw in engineering technologist category for 65 points excluding state points in this year or last year. I have nt seen any so far .


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

shawnfj said:


> State verification takes some time for most of the applicants. If they do find something that needs clarification, they will send an email in relation to that. Keep checking your inbox daily as there is no specific day they can send a query/invite. All the best!
> 
> Cheers,
> Shawn


Thanks... Cheers


----------



## vikrantandotra (Jan 22, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> vikrantandotra said:
> 
> 
> > Mine is
> ...



No mine is 263111(computer network and system)


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

addy101 said:


> By the way Shawnfj.. any idea if they contact the person if found any discrepancy.. coz im still waiting for mine.. see in signature


I applied mine on 6/2/2018 after pre-invite on 2/2. Am so worried as well


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

Hi Guyz,

I have lodged EOI with 70 points for 261313 yesterday for PR 189 and with 75 points for NSW and VIC. Any idea how long it will take to get an invitation for PR 189 and PR 190? I have seen the invite rounds for January and February, not more than 75 persons are invited in each round. 

Please, need your opinions.

Thanks


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> I have lodged EOI with 70 points for 261313 yesterday for PR 189 and with 75 points for NSW and VIC. Any idea how long it will take to get an invitation for PR 189 and PR 190? I have seen the invite rounds for January and February, not more than 75 persons are invited in each round.
> 
> ...


Hi Rajesh,
What's your points break down(Age, Eng, Exp, Edu etc)?? If you have 20 points in english, you will get the state nomination quite quickly. Else, it boils down to eng and exp comparison. If two EOIs have same points(70+5), then they might pick the one who has better english score and higher experience. That's what I have observed at least.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

venkat said:


> Hello NNK and KasunTharaka both are trying for PTE or waiting until June (Financial year), I am in dilemma, Can I go for PTE or wait until June, give me some suggestions both?


Hey Venkat,
Thinking of taking up PTE again. Lets see how it goes.


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi Rajesh,
> What's your points break down(Age, Eng, Exp, Edu etc)?? If you have 20 points in english, you will get the state nomination quite quickly. Else, it boils down to eng and exp comparison. If two EOIs have same points(70+5), then they might pick the one who has better english score and higher experience. That's what I have observed at least.


Sorry while posting I didnt include my sign which i did now. I have my english score at 20 points. Since 2613 have high competition, I want to know whethere it will be delayed or will get quickly despite having 75 pts for PR 190.

Opinions are welcome


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Sorry while posting I didnt include my sign which i did now. I have my english score at 20 points. Since 2613 have high competition, I want to know whethere it will be delayed or will get quickly despite having 75 pts for PR 190.
> 
> Opinions are welcome


As far as my knowledge goes, you should receive the state nomination quickly.


----------



## iampuneet (Aug 29, 2017)

Guys, 

Do I stand a chance?

Job code: 261111 Business Analyst
Relevant experience as per ACS: > 5 yrs : 10 points
Australian Exp: 5 points
Education: 15 Points
Age: 30 Points
Language: 10 Points
Total: 70 Points(189) - DOE 9th Nov 17
Total: 75 Points(190- NSW)- DOE 8th Feb 18 
Total: 75 Points(190- VIC)- DOE 9th Feb 18

Thanks
Puneet


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Hello guys. Is there any difference for NSW between 5 and 7 years of working experience? EOI points are the same..


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Ptera said:


> Hello guys. Is there any difference for NSW between 5 and 7 years of working experience? EOI points are the same..


Not really in theory. They just care about points.


----------



## Shaaan98765 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello expats, 

Is there any difference in grant period between 189 and 190 ??

Thanks


----------



## Testing_123 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi, how long is it taking to get invitation on 190 NSW ? i have 65 points + 5 for state sponsorship. total 70 in software engineering. 
i lodged it 1 jan 2018.


----------



## Love thind (Jan 21, 2018)

SunV said:


> Sukhmanpreet91 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone,
> ...


Hi sukhman,
Did you get your invitation for 190, if yes, after how long just want to know because I am in the same boat.
Thanks in advance


----------



## Love thind (Jan 21, 2018)

tashilay said:


> addy101 said:
> 
> 
> > By the way Shawnfj.. any idea if they contact the person if found any discrepancy.. coz im still waiting for mine.. see in signature
> ...


Hi guys, 
Did anyone of you got your nomination approved for NSW, if yes , after how long??


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Sorry while posting I didnt include my sign which i did now. I have my english score at 20 points. Since 2613 have high competition, I want to know whethere it will be delayed or will get quickly despite having 75 pts for PR 190.
> 
> Opinions are welcome


Hello Friend,

NSW you will Next when they will give, 189 too hard now.


----------



## keshannilanga (Jan 21, 2018)

Does NSW invite just based on the points or do they also consider the occupation too?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

keshannilanga said:


> Does NSW invite just based on the points or do they also consider the occupation too?


It’s a combination of both and also add experience and specialisation, if any

Cheers


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

keshannilanga said:


> Does NSW invite just based on the points or do they also consider the occupation too?


Not points. NSW only see PTE or IELTS score, If you have PTE-20 even total points 70 also they will give you immediately. Only require them PTE-79+ and IELTS -8.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

venkat said:


> Not points. NSW only see PTE or IELTS score, If you have PTE-20 even total points 70 also they will give you immediately. Only require them PTE-79+ and IELTS -8.




This is misleading. 

1. It is clearly stated in their website what their selection criteria are.

2. I have 70 pts total with 20 for PTE. Lodged in late Jan and still waiting.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi all,
Anybody got the NSW invite today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

foxes said:


> This is misleading.
> 
> 1. It is clearly stated in their website what their selection criteria are.
> 
> ...



I said PTE-20 and 70 points only bro. Why did not see properly, why you comment simply wrong direction blaw blaw...:fish:


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

venkat said:


> I said PTE-20 and 70 points only bro. Why did not see properly, why you comment simply wrong direction blaw blaw...:fish:


what is your experience, 189 is so difficult for 70 points even if you have PTE-20, I hope I got either NSW or VIC. This is what I am saying. If you have PTE-20 and IELTS-8 scores NSW call easily...


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi all,
> Anybody got the NSW invite today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Nope!! Seems like they are being strict as 189 and following 2 weeks time frame for each round. Damn!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

foxes said:


> This is misleading.
> 
> 1. It is clearly stated in their website what their selection criteria are.
> 
> ...



what is your experience, 189 is so difficult for 70 points even if you have PTE-20, I hope you got either NSW or VIC? This is what I am saying. If you have PTE-20 and IELTS-8 scores NSW call easily...


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

venkat said:


> what is your experience, 189 is so difficult for 70 points even if you have PTE-20, I hope you got either NSW or VIC? This is what I am saying. If you have PTE-20 and IELTS-8 scores NSW call easily...



I claim no point for experience. What I am trying to say is experience matters for NSW (they put this information on their website).

VIC even requires min 5 yrs of experience for my occupation (ICT BA)

So not only English, but experience does matter too!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

foxes said:


> I claim no point for experience. What I am trying to say is experience matters for NSW (they put this information on their website).
> 
> VIC even requires min 5 yrs of experience for my occupation (ICT BA)
> 
> ...


Hello Foxes,

I read some article yours, I hope you have an AUS degree right, Maybe the reason they called you. My observation If you are superior in English AUS will prefer you first not others. Aus prefers experience for some occupations only, not all, for example, 2613* So many people have 10+ years of exp even they did not get any invitation bro.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

venkat said:


> Hello Foxes,
> 
> 
> 
> I read some article yours, I hope you have an AUS degree right, Maybe the reason they called you. My observation If you are superior in English AUS will prefer you first not others. Aus prefers experience for some occupations only, not all, for example, 2613* So many people have 10+ years of exp even they did not get any invitation bro.



I am assuming that you are talking about NSW 190 since we are in NSW thread.

NSW clearly states that they look at your English score before start looking at experience.

The thing is, there are more and more people who have 20 pts for English today (for all occupation).

In your case, perhaps those people who have 10+ years of exp are only claiming 10 pts for English.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

Any invitations today ???

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Desihum said:


> Any invitations today ???
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


No invitations today. What is ANZSCO code bro and what is your points breakdown?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

nisha8888 said:


> Hi nnk,
> 
> 
> Below is my pte score:
> ...


Hello Nisha,

How are you doing? I hope you crossed 79+. Best of Luck for further process...


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Desihum said:


> Any invitations today ???
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Deshiuummm... 
No invitations so far. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Deshiuummm...
> No invitations so far.
> 
> 
> ...




Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

venkat said:


> No invitations today. What is ANZSCO code bro and what is your points breakdown?


I don't belong here... Except for I have also applied for NSW 190. I'm eligible for stream 2...

My code is 149212 
With 20 in PTE and overall 70+5 

All the best !!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Desihum said:


> I don't belong here... Except for I have also applied for NSW 190. I'm eligible for stream 2...
> 
> My code is 149212
> With 20 in PTE and overall 70+5
> ...


You will get you have PTE-20 (Superior English), NSW likes you.:whoo:


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

venkat said:


> You will get you have PTE-20 (Superior English), NSW likes you.:whoo:


Thanks.
Eoi dated 11/10/2017... Hope I get the invitation soon and hope the same for you all too !!! 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

It looks like no invitations were sent for today. NSW might have ran out of monthly quota for the February month as they invites maximum no. of candidates on first Friday of the month and few on other Fridays.
Next Friday falls on March so there is a probably to have heavy state invitation round on next Friday. 
All the best to everyone!! 🤞🤞 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Hello,

*EngineersAustralia* out come 4th Sept 2017
*EOI (190) 7th Sep 2017. 
Points (60).
Exp: +9
IELTS: 6.5 (R:7,L:6,W:6 & S:7.5)
Telecommunications Engineer (263311).
Pre-invitation ....

Any update for NSW regarding B]Telecommunications Engineer (263311)* as more than 12 weeks passed. Can some one guide for that stage. As only 70 points entertained only..

Thanks


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> It looks like no invitations were sent for today. NSW might have ran out of monthly quota for the February month as they invites maximum no. of candidates on first Friday of the month and few on other Fridays.
> Next Friday falls on March so there is a probably to have heavy state invitation round on next Friday.
> All the best to everyone!! 🤞🤞
> 
> ...


See.. this is y I follow this thread.

Keeps you going 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

Dear, from my immi tracker there is no recent NSW invitation for 263311. I'm waiting with 70+5 (SS). No luck yet. My pte point is 10. I think pte point 20 can help. It's so difficult now. 


AsifRehman said:


> Hello,
> 
> *EngineersAustralia* out come 4th Sept 2017
> *EOI (190) 7th Sep 2017.
> ...


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> Hello,
> 
> *EngineersAustralia* out come 4th Sept 2017
> *EOI (190) 7th Sep 2017.
> ...




I have waited more than 6 months on 60 points but didn't receive invitation and later came to know that they go according to priority list and total points we claim. So I changed my ANZSCO code to get prioritised on same 60 points competition. Now, what I believe , if you are eligible to get state pre-invitation, they don't take more than 8 weeks to invite you. I haven't seen anyone got invited after 8,10 weeks of EOI lodgement. Now, you better think to increase your points to jump the queue of 190 and 189 if it has already been 12 weeks. 

Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ronco88 (Nov 22, 2017)

Its all about your profession.
I got 190 nsw invitation with 60 points. (Zero points from IELTS as I couldnt get 7 in every subject).
Its a matter of time...
Anyway anyone who applied in december and already got the grant email?


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> Hello,
> 
> *EngineersAustralia* out come 4th Sept 2017
> *EOI (190) 7th Sep 2017.
> ...


Asif if you're in Pakistan, please get in touch with me. You can send me your number in a private message.


----------



## leo3822 (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi guys, any chance for me for 190 invitation with EOI lodged 22.02.2018 with 85 points (20pts English, 5pts work exp. and 5pts state sponsor) - accountant general?
Many thanks fellows!


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

leo3822 said:


> Hi guys, any chance for me for 190 invitation with EOI lodged 22.02.2018 with 85 points (20pts English, 5pts work exp. and 5pts state sponsor) - accountant general?
> Many thanks fellows!


Too good score....hang in there . You will soon receive the invitation 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## leo3822 (Feb 19, 2018)

Do you know when will be the next invitation round for 190? Many thanks!


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

leo3822 said:


> Do you know when will be the next invitation round for 190? Many thanks!


According to the trend ,I'm assuming it should in the first week or first Friday of March ...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

leo3822 said:


> Do you know when will be the next invitation round for 190? Many thanks!


NSW usually invites on Friday. Hopefully, you will receive the invitation on this Friday, or next month.
You just secure a total point of 80 (189), like you said to me earlier. Good luck!!!


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> It looks like no invitations were sent for today. NSW might have ran out of monthly quota for the February month as they invites maximum no. of candidates on first Friday of the month and few on other Fridays.
> Next Friday falls on March so there is a probably to have heavy state invitation round on next Friday.
> All the best to everyone!! 🤞🤞
> 
> ...


Lets hope your words come true. I am desperately waiting for an invite now. Either 189 or 190. Next month should bring in some fresh breathe of air for all those waiting.


----------



## Testing_123 (Feb 22, 2018)

how long is the invitation taking from NSW On 65+ 5(SS) total 70 on software engineering ?
i applied last month, still no invitation, did any one get any invitation from nsw recently ?
thanks


----------



## kleusken (Feb 14, 2018)

Testing_123 said:


> how long is the invitation taking from NSW On 65+ 5(SS) total 70 on software engineering ?
> i applied last month, still no invitation, did any one get any invitation from nsw recently ?
> thanks


Hi, 

I applied one week ago with 65 points (including SS) as Electronic Equipment Trade Worker. I haven't found any people yet on forum that have nominated my occupation so I think there shouldn't be much competition. However, I have already seen a few enquiries in your occupation and think it may be more competitive for you considering the higher number of people submitting an EOS in your occupations. Good Luck.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Testing_123 said:


> how long is the invitation taking from NSW On 65+ 5(SS) total 70 on software engineering ?
> i applied last month, still no invitation, did any one get any invitation from nsw recently ?
> thanks




Hi, may I know what is your points breakdown? 

Unfortunately, it is very hard to get an invite with 65+5 given the current trend.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vamshi7777 (Oct 7, 2015)

leo2575 said:


> All you need to do is select 190 subclass checkbox and chose the state of your choice.


how come you got visa in 2 months after submission...

I have paid fees 31st october and on 13 dec got mail that my visa processing has commenced...till now no grant...

any advice how to got visa in 2 months?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vamshi7777 said:


> how come you got visa in 2 months after submission...
> 
> I have paid fees 31st october and on 13 dec got mail that my visa processing has commenced...till now no grant...
> 
> any advice how to got visa in 2 months?


Each case is unique and processed on its own merits
The time taken for processing depends on the complexity of your case and the quality of the documents which you have submitted 

Don’t compare your case to someone else’s
It does not help you in any way except raising your anxiety level

A member today got his grant after 900 days (it’s not a typo), so there are 2 sides of a coin 

Cheers


----------



## Saherw (Feb 23, 2018)

Hi everybody it's good to finally find something on this topic as it's just going on continuous in my head. I have submitted my docs for NT for both 489 (65 points) and 190( 60 points) I am hopeful that they will respond before April...as age is a factor for me and I will loose points otherwise. I scored points 20 for 190 subclass and 10 for 489 subclass in IELTs. Any positive stories or experience please share


----------



## KhalidNehan (Feb 20, 2018)

Saherw said:


> Hi everybody it's good to finally find something on this topic as it's just going on continuous in my head. I have submitted my docs for NT for both 489 (65 points) and 190( 60 points) I am hopeful that they will respond before April...as age is a factor for me and I will loose points otherwise. I scored points 20 for 190 subclass and 10 for 489 subclass in IELTs. Any positive stories or experience please share


Hi Saherw,

Are you waiting for a nomination? 
Could you please tell us your score breakdown and occupation? 
Is NT open for Software Engineers?


----------



## Saherw (Feb 23, 2018)

Sorry I am new to this don't know how to reply to ur post..well I have submitted eoi for NT in customer service manager category 149212. I have applied for both 489 and 190. Breakup of points is basically for 190 it's 20 for IELTs ,25 for age (thia will become 15 in April) ,15 for education and 5 for state nomination.for 489 it's the same breakup but points in IELTs is 10. So total is 65 for 190 and 60 for 489. I hope m making sense. Just wondering when I will get a response as I have submitted online all docs on 4th feb 2018. Anyone in the same boat as me ..or positive stories please share


----------



## Shaaan98765 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have received my NSW 190 pre-invite and my agent will be accepting it next week.

Do we need a employee reference letter for accepting the pre invite.? If required can it be written by my senior colleague like how it is done for skilled assessment.? 

Thanks


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

Shaaan98765 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received my NSW 190 pre-invite and my agent will be accepting it next week.
> 
> ...




Congratulations. You may be 75 pointer is guess. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dechahar (Sep 25, 2017)

Visa granted:whoo:
thank you everyone for your help and good luck to anyone waiting!!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Saherw said:


> Sorry I am new to this don't know how to reply to ur post..well I have submitted eoi for NT in customer service manager category 149212. I have applied for both 489 and 190. Breakup of points is basically for 190 it's 20 for IELTs ,25 for age (thia will become 15 in April) ,15 for education and 5 for state nomination.for 489 it's the same breakup but points in IELTs is 10. So total is 65 for 190 and 60 for 489. I hope m making sense. Just wondering when I will get a response as I have submitted online all docs on 4th feb 2018. Anyone in the same boat as me ..or positive stories please share




I haven’t heard any case related to NT. Maybe you can get more responses by posting in NT thread or starting a new thread about NT if there isn’t any.

Good luck!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Shaaan98765 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received my NSW 190 pre-invite and my agent will be accepting it next week.
> 
> ...




Congratulations for your NSW invite. 
You got it yesterday(23rd) ?
If you would not mind please share your points breakdown. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Shaaan98765 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have received my NSW 190 pre-invite and my agent will be accepting it next week.
> 
> ...




Actually, may I know when did you receive that pre-invitation?? Was it today, yesterday or last week Friday??

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Congratulations for your NSW invite.
> You got it yesterday(23rd) ?
> If you would not mind please share your points breakdown.
> 
> ...






Ramramram222 said:


> Actually, may I know when did you receive that pre-invitation?? Was it today, yesterday or last week Friday??
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...




He got it on 16 Feb guys. Not 23. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

foxes said:


> He got it on 16 Feb guys. Not 23.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hmm. Is it. Thanks for clarification mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

foxes said:


> He got it on 16 Feb guys. Not 23.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




That's why I was wondering how come NSW sent invitation to just 1 person.
Anyways Thanks for the info bro. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hmm. Is it. Thanks for clarification mate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yep. I briefly went through his previous posts.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

According to the people reported on immitracker and this forum, January and February were pretty slower than December one. There were heaps of invitations being sent on till December, and since 2018, NSW has been bit slower. Has anybody done any good analysis on it??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

I got my NSW pre-invite on 16/02, applied for nomination on 23/02. The official wait period shows as 12 weeks but is there a chance to get the nomination within a month?


-------------------------------------------------
ANZSCO code - 261313 
Age - 25 
Education - 15 
Experience - 10 
English(PTE) - 20 
Total - 70+5 

NSW EOI - 07/02/2018
Pre-invite - 16/02/2018


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

raj.sourabh said:


> I got my NSW pre-invite on 16/02, applied for nomination on 23/02. The official wait period shows as 12 weeks but is there a chance to get the nomination within a month?
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> ...


Yep! I think someone in this thread got his nomination approved in 1-2 weeks. Each case is unique though.


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

raj.sourabh said:


> I got my NSW pre-invite on 16/02, applied for nomination on 23/02. The official wait period shows as 12 weeks but is there a chance to get the nomination within a month?
> 
> 
> -------------------------------------------------
> ...


Even I have received an pre-invite for 261313 - 75 points on 16/02. Submitted the pre-invite on 22/02. Based on the recent data from immigration tracker, 1 to 2 weeks takes to get an approval


----------



## zuby (Sep 25, 2016)

Hi
I have updated my EOI to 70+5 points on 20th Feb,18 . Is there any chance of getting invite in this month or next month?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

zuby said:


> Hi
> I have updated my EOI to 70+5 points on 20th Feb,18 . Is there any chance of getting invite in this month or next month?


Hopefully next month :fingerscrossed:


----------



## zuby (Sep 25, 2016)

foxes said:


> zuby said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Thanks, also i have heard that next quarter is mostly closed and they don't invite till July as occupation sealing reaches. Does this apply to 190 also?


----------



## nisha8888 (Dec 15, 2017)

venkat said:


> nisha8888 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi nnk,
> ...



Hi venkat,
Not this too. . It is so tough to get 79 in each section. . 

Wil prepare more and give once again


----------



## kansvignesh (Feb 24, 2018)

Subscribing..

263111

Age - 30
Ielts - 10
Offshore exp - 15
Education - 15

189: 70 from 30-Dec-2017
NSW 190: 75 (70+5) lodged on 22-Feb-2018

189 is unpredictable these days. Any idea when I can expect an invite for 190? Thanks.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

lnhebbar said:


> Even I have received an pre-invite for 261313 - 75 points on 16/02. Submitted the pre-invite on 22/02. Based on the recent data from immigration tracker, 1 to 2 weeks takes to get an approval


Thats good to know. All the best for your nomination.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

DrSylvie said:


> As per the law, yes you can apply for multiple states EOI. And also, all the states can view which states you have applied to. But as per my knowledge from this forum, Its better to apply first for the state you have keen interest and wait and then if you dont get invitation, go for second preference. Because state sponsorship is all about commitment to state. Seniors, Please correct me if I'm wrong.


Hello,

If someone has filed separate EOI under state nomination 190 for NSW and VIC both, and might receive invitation from either of the state first . Is there a chance that the state who have invited you for nomination can reject the application after seeing , that you have also filed state nomination for other state. Any information on this will be really helpful.


TIA.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

raj.sourabh said:


> Hello,
> 
> If someone has filed separate EOI under state nomination 190 for NSW and VIC both, and might receive invitation from either of the state first . Is there a chance that the state who have invited you for nomination can reject the application after seeing , that you have also filed state nomination for other state. Any information on this will be really helpful.
> 
> ...


Whether the states have access to the complete Skillselect database or not, is not in the public domain 

Moreover, VIC in its questionnaire asks you if you have applied for SS to any other state also

Cheers


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

zuby said:


> Thanks, also i have heard that next quarter is mostly closed and they don't invite till July as occupation sealing reaches. Does this apply to 190 also?


I am afraid nothing is clear at this moment. Perhaps others have more information than I do.


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

foxes said:


> I am afraid nothing is clear at this moment. Perhaps others have more information than I do.




As I have noticed Jan and feb months were pretty slower and few invitations were sent than December month. We can't say it has been closed completely but it can be more competitive to get invitations if ceilings are about to be finished. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

nisha8888 said:


> Hi venkat,
> Not this too. . It is so tough to get 79 in each section. .
> 
> Wil prepare more and give once again


Ohhh.Okay. Nisha, wait until June any miracle should happen we will see. I hope they will give at least 190 visas for 75 pointers.


----------



## priti.tiwari (Aug 4, 2017)

*Question on degree requirement for spouse*

Dear Friends,

I need some urgent help.

We have received an ITA from NSW a few days back, my husband is the primary applicant and he needs to a submit a host of documents. However, I understand that as part of documentation, I also need to submit proof that medium of instruction for my education was English. 

I have completed my primary bachelors degree (a 5 years course) from India, but I also have a post graduate diploma from NUS, Singapore (a 13 month course). Now my question is, for NSW ITA will it suffice if I provide a letter from NUS that the medium of education for my post graduate diploma was English? Or do I have to get the letter from my university in India? 

Please advise.

Thanks a ton

Priti


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

I have just submitted an EOI, but I selected ANY State for nomination. I have 75 points including SS. Is this a good idea or I should select a single state only?


----------



## prashantagstya (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey Guys
My ACS assessment is positive as Software Engineer 261313. My wife belongs to the code 261314 -Software Tester.
Software Engineer 261313 is only in MLTSSL and 261314 -Software Tester is in STSOL lists.

So can i claim my wife's 5 points while applying for EOI and for which visa i.e 189 or 190?

It would be great if i can get clarification on this doubt.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prashantagstya said:


> Hey Guys
> My ACS assessment is positive as Software Engineer 261313. My wife belongs to the code 261314 -Software Tester.
> Software Engineer 261313 is only in MLTSSL and 261314 -Software Tester is in STSOL lists.
> 
> ...


You can claim in 190 but not in 189

Cheers


----------



## prashantagstya (Feb 14, 2018)

newbienz said:


> prashantagstya said:
> 
> 
> > Hey Guys
> ...


Thanks much for your response.
But DIBP says 
"Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation."

This statement is bothering me.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

prashantagstya said:


> Thanks much for your response.
> But DIBP says
> "Your partner’s nominated skilled occupation must be on the same skilled occupations list as your nominated skilled occupation."
> 
> This statement is bothering me.


When you enter your spouse details in the EOI , the system, will automatically give you points in 190 and not in 189

You can check to be sure

Cheers


----------



## prashantagstya (Feb 14, 2018)

prashantagstya said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > prashantagstya said:
> ...





newbienz said:


> prashantagstya said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks much for your response.
> ...


Ohh I was not aware of that ..I will try that just waiting for acs result for my wife.
So if EOI is automatically adding the points that means it wouldn't not be a problem later on if an invitation comes.I was afraid of the fact that I may loose my fee incase they cancel my case if am claiming partners points which according them are not as per guidelines of MSTLL and STSOl.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

prashantagstya said:


> Ohh I was not aware of that ..I will try that just waiting for acs result for my wife.
> So if EOI is automatically adding the points that means it wouldn't not be a problem later on if an invitation comes.I was afraid of the fact that I may loose my fee incase they cancel my case if am claiming partners points which according them are not as per guidelines of MSTLL and STSOl.




I have the similar case. Mine is Analyst Programmer and my wife is Software Tester. I applied under 190, got 5 points for her and got an invite from NSW. So I believe that it should not be a problem for you as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## prashantagstya (Feb 14, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> prashantagstya said:
> 
> 
> > Ohh I was not aware of that ..I will try that just waiting for acs result for my wife.
> ...


Good to know that you got the invitation. So you got the invitation in 2017-18 , after the MLSTTL AND STSOL we're introduced , I am asking this because this process was very clear during the time of SOL AND CSOL.


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

My Visa Application document upload page has "Evidence of custody"for my son (10 years).
What do I provide for it ? Would Birth Certificate suffice ? 
(Child is is my biological child and I, my wife (and his biological mother) and child are all part of visa application.)


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

prashantagstya said:


> Good to know that you got the invitation. So you got the invitation in 2017-18 , after the MLSTTL AND STSOL we're introduced , I am asking this because this process was very clear during the time of SOL AND CSOL.




I got the invite on 16th February this year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

priti.tiwari said:


> Dear Friends,
> 
> I need some urgent help.
> 
> ...


Hi Priti, congrats. Please refer to the following link for functional english proof,
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english

As your post graduate was completed outside Australia, I believe you would need at least 2 years of full time study to prove functional english. So you should get the letter from Indian university.

Others can confirm(and correct me if I am wrong).

Alongside, can you please provide the points breakdown(Age, Exp, Eng etc) along with the ANZSCO and the EoI date of effect??


----------



## fanghuang0106 (Feb 25, 2018)

any one who received the NSW invite on the 2nd of Feb and still havent receive the Nomiantion approval? I submitted my application on the 2nd.


----------



## priti.tiwari (Aug 4, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi Priti, congrats. Please refer to the following link for functional english proof,
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/abou...aqs/how-can-i-prove-i-have-functional-english
> 
> As your post graduate was completed outside Australia, I believe you would need at least 2 years of full time study to prove functional english. So you should get the letter from Indian university.
> ...


Hi, thanks for your reply. 

Details as requested for my husband's application are as follows ( I am assuming you are more interested in points)
Age : 25 points
Exp : 10 points
Eng : 20 points
Edu : 15 points
SS : 05 points
ANZSCO : 261313
DOE : 28/01/2018.

Thanks,

Priti.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

nanho said:


> My Visa Application document upload page has "Evidence of custody"for my son (10 years).
> What do I provide for it ? Would Birth Certificate suffice ?
> (Child is is my biological child and I, my wife (and his biological mother) and child are all part of visa application.)


Hey Nanho,

I have submitted the following documents for my kids:
1. Birth Certificate
2. Passport
3. Ration Card
All the above 3 have names of me and my wife
eMedical print out collected from the site.

That's it. No need to provide anything else.


----------



## ECE_PR (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi All

I applied for NSW Nomination today. Thanks for answering my questions.


----------



## rahuljain285 (Sep 8, 2017)

Hi All,

what are the chances of getting NSW invite with 65 + 5 points for 261313 with DOE 23rd November 2017 ?

Points Breakdown : 
Software Engineer - 261313
Age - 30
Education - 15
English - 20
Experience - 0

SS - 5

Total = 70


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Any Good news from NSW (SS) for Engineers.

Cheers


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Dear Team,*

Please kindly help us by your kind expertise that if I change my state from NSW to Tasmania. Please is it worth as points stop at 70+ for NSW (SS) invitation so Tasmania is good choice or not. 



*Cheer's*


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> *Dear Team,*
> 
> Please kindly help us by your kind expertise that if I change my state from NSW to Tasmania. Please is it worth as points stop at 70+ for NSW (SS) invitation so Tasmania is good choice or not.
> 
> ...




Do you mean change to your current EOI? I think it’s better to create new EOI and leave the NSW one active.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

foxes said:


> Do you mean change to your current EOI? I think it’s better to create new EOI and leave the NSW one active.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


________________________________________________________________________

*Thank You lovely brother*,

Please should I create new email ID.


*Cheer's*


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> ________________________________________________________________________
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nope. You can lodge more than one EOI with the same email ID.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

foxes said:


> Nope. You can lodge more than one EOI with the same email ID.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fanghuang0106 (Feb 25, 2018)

anyone who received a NSW 190 invite on the 2nd of Feb and still havent receive the state approval?

I received and submitted the application on the same day, but nothing yet


----------



## vins20183 (Feb 26, 2018)

*Anyone got Invite for ICT Support Engg - 263212*

Hi All
Has anyone got invite with 60/65 points form any state for ICT Support Engg - 263212 for year from 1st july 2017 to June 2018


----------



## theunique (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi All,

I have submitted my nomination for NSW on 17th Feb and waiting for the state approval.It would be great if anyone in the same situation can share the information on whether they have got any invitation/approval from NSW .


----------------------------------------------
EOI for 189 : 6th Feb (with 70 Points)
EOI for 190 : 8th Feb (with 75 Points with SS)
Pre-invite 190 : 16th Feb
Submitted Nomination : 17th Feb
Approval - Waiting 


Points Breakdown :
Age : 30
PTE : 20 
Edu : 15
Experience : 5
SS : 5 (for NSW)


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

fanghuang0106 said:


> anyone who received a NSW 190 invite on the 2nd of Feb and still havent receive the state approval?
> 
> I received and submitted the application on the same day, but nothing yet


Same here  My ACS expires on 9th of May. Am wondering if I should do reassessment again while waiting. I submitted my application to NSW on 6th of Feb after 2nd of Feb invite.

I hope we get it. Good luck


----------



## Shaaan98765 (Dec 3, 2016)

Hello,
I have updated my 189 and 190 EOI for 261311 on 12th feb.

I did not receive my 189 invite on feb 21. But I received my 190 pre invite on feb 15 and it will expire on feb 28.

If i accept the pre invite on 28 feb and if I get the NSW main invite before march 7, will I still hold a chance to get my 189 invite.

Note : Both 189 and 190 in separate EOI.

Thanks


----------



## ach82000b (Sep 3, 2017)

foxes said:


> Nope. You can lodge more than one EOI with the same email ID.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HI 
Can we create separate EOIs with distinct EOI IDs? Do we need to create a separate login for that?


----------



## ssfouzdar.ie (Aug 10, 2017)

*EOI Filed with 70 points*

Dear All,

I would like to know that whether i can get invitation from NSW under 190 subclass with 70 points (65+5). Earlier, I had 60 points (55+5) and filed EOI in July 2017 but didn't get invitation so after reappearing in PTE, i updated the same EOI and filed two new EOIs for 189 and 190 Victoria. Is there any consideration for my old EOI for NSW? Is there any chance to get invitation for 189 with 65 points? is there any possibility to get invitation from Victoria with 65 + 5 points?

Point Breakdown:-

Occupation Code :- 263111 (Computer Hardware and Network Engineering)

Age :- 30 Points
Qualification :- 15 Points
Experience :- 10 Points
PTE (Second attempt) :- 10 points

Summary:- 

PTE (First attempt) :- 09 Jan 2017 :- 0 Point
ACS RPL :- 27 May 2017 
VETASSESS :- 26 June 2017
EOI :- 10 July 2017 (NSW 190) 
Points :- 30 (Age) + 15 (Education) + 10 (Exp.) + 0 (Language) = 55 + 5 = 60
 No Invitation 

PTE (Second attempt) :- 17 Feb 2018 :- 10 Points 
EOI Updated :- 22 Feb 2018 (NSW 190) :- 65 + 5 Points 
New EOI Filed :- 22 Feb 2018 (Victoria 190) :- 65 + 5 Points :- :fingerscrossed:
Another EOI Filed :- 22 Feb 2018 (189) :- 65 Points :- :fingerscrossed:


Thanks
Shiv Singh


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

fanghuang0106 said:


> anyone who received a NSW 190 invite on the 2nd of Feb and still havent receive the state approval?
> 
> I received and submitted the application on the same day, but nothing yet


Same situation buddy.. Nothing from NSW as of yet..


----------



## ach82000b (Sep 3, 2017)

foxes said:


> This is misleading.
> 
> 1. It is clearly stated in their website what their selection criteria are.
> 
> ...


I also have only 1 year exp with no points for exp. 70 points with PTE 89. Please let us know if you get an invitation? Then I also would get.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

ach82000b said:


> I also have only 1 year exp with no points for exp. 70 points with PTE 89. Please let us know if you get an invitation? Then I also would get.




Will do mate.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

ach82000b said:


> HI
> Can we create separate EOIs with distinct EOI IDs? Do we need to create a separate login for that?


Yep of course. And you can use the same email ID as I mentioned earlier to submit another EOI. You will be given a different EOI reference number.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

ssfouzdar.ie said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I would like to know that whether i can get invitation from NSW under 190 subclass with 70 points (65+5). Earlier, I had 60 points (55+5) and filed EOI in July 2017 but didn't get invitation so after reappearing in PTE, i updated the same EOI and filed two new EOIs for 189 and 190 Victoria. Is there any consideration for my old EOI for NSW? Is there any chance to get invitation for 189 with 65 points? is there any possibility to get invitation from Victoria with 65 + 5 points?
> 
> ...


The current trend for 189 is 75 points. From what I observed on 16 Feb, NSW invited people with 70+ points. I don't know much about VIC.


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

Hiya experts,



I wanna ask, do 190 invites go to spam in Gmail ? I am wondering should I re create EOI for NSW in case I missed the invite by deleting my spam?



My birthday is coming on 8th Mar and I will reach 80 points w/o ss. So I'm thinking of re creating EOI with the same point breakdown and code for 190 then when my birthday passed on 7th Mar, I'll suspend/withdraw the old ones...This is based on the rationale that DOE will reset on my birthday. I'll only re create on 7th Mar, and suspend old ones on 8th Mar.



I am paranoid if I missed an invite and deleted my emails w/o knowing then I'll be waiting in a futile attempt as I read states won't issue another pre-invite again if you missed the initial one.



Is my method viable?



Thanks everyone for your answers!


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hey guys,

Can someone please tell me what are the chances for invite from NSW with 75 points including SS and 20 PTE for 261312 (Developer Programmer)? 
I submitted my EOI on 25.02.2018 and checked both 189 and 190.

Any answer is appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

foxes said:


> The current trend for 189 is 75 points. From what I observed on 16 Feb, NSW invited people with 70+ points. I don't know much about VIC.


Hello Friend,

I think 189 so difficult who have 70 points with PTE-20 also, the current trend 75 points for 189 and 190- NSW if we have PTE-20 NSW likes our EOI and it provides pre-invite, VIC is not like that I have seen between 2 months so many rejections have happened who has low experiences. Be careful before applying VIC, specifically low experience candidates, Any guys have PTE-20 and less experience try only NSW easily will get the invite.:clock:layball:


----------



## ach82000b (Sep 3, 2017)

venkat said:


> Hello Friend,
> 
> I think 189 so difficult who have 70 points with PTE-20 also, the current trend 75 points for 189 and 190- NSW if we have PTE-20 NSW likes our EOI and it provides pre-invite, VIC is not like that I have seen between 2 months so many rejections have happened who has low experiences. Be careful before applying VIC, specifically low experience candidates, Any guys have PTE-20 and less experience try only NSW easily will get the invite.:clock:layball:


Hope they will invite me this weekend.


----------



## ach82000b (Sep 3, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Can someone please tell me what are the chances for invite from NSW with 75 points including SS and 20 PTE for 261312 (Developer Programmer)?
> I submitted my EOI on 25.02.2018 and checked both 189 and 190.
> ...


Keep in touch mate. I also have same points. Hope in next week.


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

ach82000b said:


> Hope they will invite me this weekend.


I also hope so, we have the same points and your EOI is just one day before me. 
What's the next step after the invite?


----------



## ach82000b (Sep 3, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> I also hope so, we have the same points and your EOI is just one day before me.
> What's the next step after the invite?


You need to apply within 2 weeks


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

ach82000b said:


> You need to apply within 2 weeks


Yeah, I know that, but what after that? How long is the waiting period for approval of the State Sponsorship and what is the next step after approval?
When do we need to get the Police Certificate and Medical?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

hshssuresh said:


> Hello Experts and learned ones,
> I have few queries in filling forms 80 & 1221. Request you to please help with your valuable suggestions and guidance!!
> **************************
> FORM 80 Questions:
> ...


Answers inline. All the best.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> Yeah, I know that, but what after that? How long is the waiting period for approval of the State Sponsorship and what is the next step after approval?
> When do we need to get the Police Certificate and Medical?


Hey Bud,

As per the state website the ETA given is about 12 weeks and if they find your details accurate to the points they might process it a bit faster. (but no guarantee as case to case is different)

You can start medical as soon as you get your ITA and PCC can be initiated during your document submission phase after submitting the application. I did my PCC yesterday with a prior appointment booking and the entire process took about 2-3 hours and got the document on the same day.

[Typically it takes about 2-4 weeks for the CO to get assigned (As observed as a trend here in the forum, this might change without notice - so dont take this for granted)]

Let me know if you need more details.


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hey Bud,
> 
> As per the state website the ETA given is about 12 weeks and if they find your details accurate to the points they might process it a bit faster. (but no guarantee as case to case is different)
> 
> ...


Thanks for your answers Rave, really appreciated.
I have few more questions.

Do we need to certify the PCC document at a notary similar like skills assessment or only need to be scanned and uploaded?

Where can I find information about Medical, which is approved clinic and what check exactly do I need?

Thanks again buddy


----------



## ach82000b (Sep 3, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> Yeah, I know that, but what after that? How long is the waiting period for approval of the State Sponsorship and what is the next step after approval?
> When do we need to get the Police Certificate and Medical?


We have 2 months after that to apply for visa


----------



## ach82000b (Sep 3, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> Thanks for your answers Rave, really appreciated.
> I have few more questions.
> 
> Do we need to certify the PCC document at a notary similar like skills assessment or only need to be scanned and uploaded?
> ...


I think you better apply through an agent in your country. They will guide you. Contact high commission for registered agents.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> Thanks for your answers Rave, really appreciated.
> I have few more questions.
> 
> Do we need to certify the PCC document at a notary similar like skills assessment or only need to be scanned and uploaded?
> ...


Check this link and at the bottom half of the page it has details of Panel Physicians and Police check.
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/lega/help/location/india

Notary not required for PCC, scan and upload.

Also ensure that you don't be in a hurry to get medical and PCC completed. these can be the last documents which you can submit once you are done with the other docs, *but within the week of your application if possible*


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> Thanks for your answers Rave, really appreciated.
> I have few more questions.
> 
> Do we need to certify the PCC document at a notary similar like skills assessment or only need to be scanned and uploaded?
> ...


Instead of asking piecemeal questions, it would be better if you go through this thread carefully

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

All your questions will b answered and even after going through the thread and links, you still have any doubts , I am sure the members will help you out

Cheers


----------



## Sam_2810 (Mar 3, 2017)

fanghuang0106 said:


> anyone who received a NSW 190 invite on the 2nd of Feb and still havent receive the state approval?
> 
> I received and submitted the application on the same day, but nothing yet


E1 I had received ITA from NSW on 2nd Feb and submitted the application for State sponsorship on 7th Feb. Waiting for the approval.
All those who are awaiting approval, can u pls give ur points breakdown, EOI date and the ANZSCO code?

Regards,
Sam

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Marsaj (Feb 25, 2018)

*NSW -internal auditor 2018*

Hi all,
Please can anyone share chances of getting invite from NSW with (70+5) points.
i have applied in internal auditor category.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

me too...waiting


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Check this link and at the bottom half of the page it has details of Panel Physicians and Police check.
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/lega/lega/help/location/india
> 
> Notary not required for PCC, scan and upload.
> ...


I wonder what Ravi has done it differently from rest of us? I can see that you received your ITA in one week. I also got Pre on 2nd and submitted on 6th Feb and still waiting. Any suggestion?

DId your submitting on same day gave them the impression of real interest for NSW? 
I have submitted only following list of docs:


*Passport Bio data
Skill assessment
English
Education Bachelors and Masters
CV/Resume
Reference letter
Tax return
Pension
Partner - Assessment and English*

Can I send a supplement/follow-up email? Please suggest Ravi ji

Thanks


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

Sam_2810 said:


> E1 I had received ITA from NSW on 2nd Feb and submitted the application for State sponsorship on 7th Feb. Waiting for the approval.
> All those who are awaiting approval, can u pls give ur points breakdown, EOI date and the ANZSCO code?
> 
> Regards,
> ...


ANZSCO: 225113 Marketing Specialist
Points: Age 30 + English 20 + Work Experience 10 + Education 15 + Spouse 5 + SS 5 Total 85
EOI Date: 28th August 2017 for 190 NSW
Invite Date: 16th February 2018
Submitted state nomination: 16th February 2018
Awaiting Nomination.. :juggle:


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

tashilay said:


> I wonder what Ravi has done it differently from rest of us? I can see that you received your ITA in one week. I also got Pre on 2nd and submitted on 6th Feb and still waiting. Any suggestion?
> 
> DId your submitting on same day gave them the impression of real interest for NSW?
> I have submitted only following list of docs:
> ...


I did not do anything different. I had initially got a pre-invite from Vic on the 22nd Jan and I submitted the application completely on the 25th Jan. I was waiting for a response from Vic and in the meanwhile NSW sent me an invite on the 2nd Feb and since I had all the documents ready, I submitted the application immediately on the same day. They came back to me on the 9th Feb (Friday) with an approval email and the ITA. I removed the EOIs for my 189 and 190 Vic immediately from the system and have also advised VIC that will not be pursuing my case with them. They happily responded that they have updated and closed my case.

For NSW I submitted the following:
1. Passport scan used for ACS
2. Graduation and Post Graduation (Degree/Award and consolidated Marks list), combined into 1 file of 8 pages. (separate docs i used for ACS - Degree and marks for grad in 1 file and same for PG in a separate file
3. Reference letters of relevant occupation and Reference letters of non relevant occupation segregated into 2 files
4. CV
5. ACS Letter
6. PTE score report.

Now I took some time to arrange all the basic docs and the fee (total 7416.89 AUD for 4 of us including the Visa card surcharge) and finally paid the fee on the 12th. Since then I have been submitting all the supporting documents. Expecting the final documents (additional docs which I think will add to the case) max by end of this week.

Would suggest you wait for NSW team to revert as they mentioned not to contact for any update.

All the best wishes!!


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ravi, how many EOIs did you have?
I have combined 189 and 190 NSW all in one EOI. Is that ok or it's better if I separate them?


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> Ravi, how many EOIs did you have?
> I have combined 189 and 190 NSW all in one EOI. Is that ok or it's better if I separate them?




Separate them as soon as possible. You might be missing them because of that. States give preference to those EOIs which have marked them as preferred state. Others can put their view, this is something I got to know from a consultant.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> newpain01 said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi, how many EOIs did you have?
> ...


Having separate EOIs is always better. If your DOE is not old create a new EOI immediately for NSW. You can always remove it in case you no longer need it


----------



## aafs88 (May 19, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> Separate them as soon as possible. You might be missing them because of that. States give preference to those EOIs which have marked them as preferred state. Others can put their view, this is something I got to know from a consultant.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Separate state-specific EOIs are better as per my consultant too. However, I received NSW invite on my EOI with 'ANY state' chosen. So in the end, if it your profile they seek, they will hunt you down even from the common, often neglected 'ANY state' pool.


----------



## Shaaan98765 (Dec 3, 2016)

Shaaan98765 said:


> Hello,
> I have updated my 189 and 190 EOI for 261311 on 12th feb.
> 
> I did not receive my 189 invite on feb 21. But I received my 190 pre invite on feb 15 and it will expire on feb 28.
> ...


Can anyone advise on the above please ??

Thanks


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> I did not do anything different. I had initially got a pre-invite from Vic on the 22nd Jan and I submitted the application completely on the 25th Jan. I was waiting for a response from Vic and in the meanwhile NSW sent me an invite on the 2nd Feb and since I had all the documents ready, I submitted the application immediately on the same day. They came back to me on the 9th Feb (Friday) with an approval email and the ITA. I removed the EOIs for my 189 and 190 Vic immediately from the system and have also advised VIC that will not be pursuing my case with them. They happily responded that they have updated and closed my case.
> 
> For NSW I submitted the following:
> 1. Passport scan used for ACS
> ...


Thanks Ravi!! Makes sense with suggestion. Thanks a lot. Would wait then. 

I think good thing happened to good people. I also submitted same but taking time. Will wiat for this week and following and if not, try to reassess.

Any idea if I can get assessed with 8 months I continued working in same company before i came here in Jan 2017? I have currently 10 points from experience (7 years 11 months). If I have one more month, it will be 75 for 189.

This waiting is 

Thanks heaps for helping everyone here. Good luck with your visa.


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Thanks Ravi!! Makes sense with suggestion. Thanks a lot. Would wait then.
> 
> I think good thing happened to good people. I also submitted same but taking time. Will wiat for this week and following and if not, try to reassess.
> 
> ...


Predicting NSW invites and nominations are difficult and there is an element of luck in it considering all other factors to be equal. I'm sure your approval is on its way. All the best!


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Shaaan98765 said:


> Hello,
> I have updated my 189 and 190 EOI for 261311 on 12th feb.
> 
> I did not receive my 189 invite on feb 21. But I received my 190 pre invite on feb 15 and it will expire on feb 28.
> ...




Doesn't matter how many invitations you get from states or 189. You are eligible to submit multiple EOIs as you are eligible to get multiple invitations as well. It's upto you that which invitation you wanna accept and go through. The rest unused Invitations will automatically die after 60 days. 
As soon as you accept one invitation, you can withdraw all the remaining EOIs just to make sure that it won't issue another invitation in future and it won't waste another valuable invitation.
Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dream2BushLand (Sep 16, 2017)

zuby said:


> Hi
> I have updated my EOI to 70+5 points on 20th Feb,18 . Is there any chance of getting invite in this month or next month?


what you have updated ? i have submitted my EOI back in June 2016 with 60-189 and 65-190 points now updated with 10 additional points with pte. now points increased to 70-189 and 75 for 190. everything is done by my agent. if you could tell me that as my score is changed, will EOI change to new date or it will remain to initial date and what about expiry date.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Immi master said:


> what you have updated ? i have submitted my EOI back in June 2016 with 60-189 and 65-190 points now updated with 10 additional points with pte. now points increased to 70-189 and 75 for 190. everything is done by my agent. if you could tell me that as my score is changed, will EOI change to new date or it will remain to initial date and what about expiry date.


Any change in points (+ve or -ve) will change your DOE automatically in skill select.

Expiry date will remain same, it is calculated by EOI creation date.


----------



## Dream2BushLand (Sep 16, 2017)

i have submitted my EOI back in June 2016 with 60-189 and 65-190 points now updated with 10 additional points with pte. now points increased to 70-189 and 75 for 190. everything is done by my agent. As my score is changed, will EOI change to new date or it will remain to initial date and what about expiry date.

AND

Timeline:
Points Breakdown:
Age-30, Edu-15, AU study-5 Exp-0, Eng-10, PY-5. NAATI-5
Total Points-75
EOI - 190 NSW: 26-FEB -18

Any chances to get 190 SS invitation, please share your thoughts


----------



## Dream2BushLand (Sep 16, 2017)

tashilay said:


> me too...waiting


You got he pri-invitation with English 10 points ?


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Immi master said:


> i have submitted my EOI back in June 2016 with 60-189 and 65-190 points now updated with 10 additional points with pte. now points increased to 70-189 and 75 for 190. everything is done by my agent. As my score is changed, will EOI change to new date or it will remain to initial date and what about expiry date.
> 
> AND
> 
> ...


Your EOI will be valid for 2 years and the DOE or date of effect will be based on the change in your points (both increase and decrease). Just ensure your EOI is valid till you get an actual invite (either through 189 or 190).

I am sure by now you understand how the 190 ITA process works.
EOI submitted->State picks up->Sends you communication to fill and online application and submit docs->You apply and submit docs within 14 days to the relevant state provided URLs-> State reviews application -> Accepts application, sends you a confirmation email followed by ITA

for NSW you pay a fee of 300 AUD when NSW contacts you to submit an application on the link provided by them.

For 189 your application gets picked by the skillselect on number of factors and then you get an ITA.

After ITA -> Visa Lodged paying (3670AUD (Primary applicant)+additional related to number of dependent applicants)).

To be frank since you have your PY and NAATI, you might have better chances in getting an invite but that also depends on your occupation code and the requirement of that code for that state.

Hope this helps.


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

Guys,

I think we need to more verbose on our invite and nomination approval status, to predict the progress.

Can I request folks who have received nomination approval from NSW to post there timeline??

We need to start doing this more frequently.


----------



## pitamdli (Jan 18, 2018)

pitamdli said:


> Guys,
> 
> I think we need to more verbose on our invite and nomination approval status, to predict the progress.
> 
> ...


For the month of February 2018 please.....


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Shaaan98765 said:


> Shaaan98765 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello,
> ...


If you don't have any reservations accepting 190 I would suggest you to go for it.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

pitamdli said:


> Guys,
> 
> I think we need to more verbose on our invite and nomination approval status, to predict the progress.
> 
> ...


Try to understand, Every case is different for states some get approval in days, some in weeks and some in months. you can't predict the timelines from nomination to invitation for 190. In current situation no one can predict 189 timelines also.

only thing we can do is wait and watch or try to increase our points if there is any scope.


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

Dear all, 

After reading all the discussion, do I stand a chance for NSW invitation with the below points. I am applying under 261313 category and has only 5 points for experience.

Thanks


----------



## knightfury (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi All

I've questions about what all documents will be required on invitation? More specifically, at present, I'm curious about documentation for professional experience.

A brief background:

I've 10+ years of experience, and I'm currently into my third job. I got two (out of three) Statutory Declarations of "Roles and Responsibilities" got done in way back in 2014, when idea of immigration germinated. Fast forward to 2017, when I actually started working on immigration plan. I got done skill assessment done (by ACS) in Oct 2017 and result was positive.


So question is, if and when I get invite, regardless of subclass (189/190), will I be required to submit SD again? And If yes, will the case officers reach out to managers who signed SD? I want to give them heads up, when I submit documents, cause it's been quite long time.


Any other tips/recommendation with regard to documentation?

PS: My apology, if this is not the right thread for posting this question.

Thanks
Knighfury

__________________
ANZSCO: 261313 - Software Engineer
Points: SC189: 70 / SC190: 75
Age (25) + Education (20) + Experience (15) + English(10)
EOI 189: 04-Nov-2017
EOI 190: NSW 24-Feb-2018


----------



## Moiz23 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi all,

Has anybody received an invitation from NSW for 190 under Accountants recently? If yes, at what points and what’s the date of The EOI?

Thanks


----------



## Sam_2810 (Mar 3, 2017)

Moiz23 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anybody received an invitation from NSW for 190 under Accountants recently? If yes, at what points and what’s the date of The EOI?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Moiz,

There are a few members who have received their ITA from NSW for accounts at 75 and 80 points. Some of them have received approvals also for their application 

Regards,
Sam

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Hi All,

Anybody applied for Vic nomination and have a CV of their standard format? Would appreciate if someone can send it to me, just want to get idea.

I applied for Vic two days back.and got email that they need my CV as per their format.

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam_2810 (Mar 3, 2017)

Moiz23 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Has anybody received an invitation from NSW for 190 under Accountants recently? If yes, at what points and what’s the date of The EOI?
> 
> Thanks


Hi Moiz,

There are a few members who have received their ITA from NSW for accounts at 75 and 80 points. Some of them have received approvals also for their application 

Regards,
Sam

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

I got my invite today from Victoria, thank you all for help and support.

As promised, I have withdrawn all other EOI's from skillselect.


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

SunV said:


> I got my invite today from Victoria, thank you all for help and support.
> 
> As promised, I have withdrawn all other EOI's from skillselect.


Please share your time line and job code

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Please share your time line and job code
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk



ACS Submitted: 26/11/2017
ACS Result: 31/01/2018 (261112).
PTE Result: 26/01/2018 -- 85/86/83/77
EOI (190) submitted : 31/01/2018
EOI (190) VIC: ITA 06/02/2018
EOI(190) VIC: Invite 28/02/2018

you can also get the timelines from my signature.


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

Hello All, 

I have applied for 190 NSW since October 2017 with 65 + 5 points ( 30 A + 15 E + 20 E ) as Engineering Technologist. 

Now I have an exp of 3.5 years which can give me 5 extra points. Should I update my NSW EOI or It does not matter whether I have 65 points or 70 as there are still no pickups of the ETs?? Pls suggest


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Gohar Rehman said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I have applied for 190 NSW since October 2017 with 65 + 5 points ( 30 A + 15 E + 20 E ) as Engineering Technologist.
> 
> Now I have an exp of 3.5 years which can give me 5 extra points. Should I update my NSW EOI or It does not matter whether I have 65 points or 70 as there are still no pickups of the ETs?? Pls suggest


Hi Gohar,

It's always better to keep your EOI up to date. I would suggest please update your EOI ASAP.
If you have selected end date as blank in your current employment then no need to update anything, it will automatically updated by skill select (just verify).

All the best.


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

SunV said:


> Hi Gohar,
> 
> It's always better to keep your EOI up to date. I would suggest please update your EOI ASAP.
> If you have selected end date as blank in your current employment then no need to update anything, it will automatically updated by skill select (just verify).
> ...


This is the only job i have since I graduated and I didnt bother to reveal it in my current EOI as It did not increase my points but now i am eligible. so will update now! Thank you!


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Gohar Rehman said:


> This is the only job i have since I graduated and I didnt bother to reveal it in my current EOI as It did not increase my points but now i am eligible. so will update now! Thank you!


do you have correct assessment done for this job?


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

SunV said:


> do you have correct assessment done for this job?


No, as far as I know, and based on different consultants/agents views and experience, I can directly claim my Employment Experience to Department of Home Affairs. Please correct me if i'm mistaken. I have already Updated my 189 EOI to 70 points including Employment Exp for 3.5 years.


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

Gohar Rehman said:


> This is the only job i have since I graduated and I didnt bother to reveal it in my current EOI as It did not increase my points but now i am eligible. so will update now! Thank you!


If it's only 3.5 years and you don't have skills assessment, then you won't be eligible, since they will take off 2 years from the work experience.


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

Gohar Rehman said:


> No, as far as I know, and based on different consultants/agents views and experience, I can directly claim my Employment Experience to Department of Home Affairs. Please correct me if i'm mistaken. I have already Updated my 189 EOI to 70 points including Employment Exp for 3.5 years.


You are wrong, you must do skills assessment first, but since you have only 3.5 years of experience, you won't get any points for that. You still have to do the assessment to be able to claim points for education, though.


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> If it's only 3.5 years and you don't have skills assessment, then you won't be eligible, since they will take off 2 years from the work experience.


 As you're an engineer, for Engineers RSA is not mandatory its optional so I believe you can still claim points. 

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

engineer874 said:


> As you're an engineer, for Engineers RSA is not mandatory its optional so I believe you can still claim points.
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


I wasn't aware of that, sorry. I am talking based on my experience as a Software Engineer.


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> You are wrong, you must do skills assessment first, but since you have only 3.5 years of experience, you won't get any points for that. You still have to do the assessment to be able to claim points for education, though.


My skills assessment is done, that is why, I am writing that I am an engineering technologist. However I have not applied for the relavant work experience assessment which people say we can apply directly to the department.


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> I wasn't aware of that, sorry. I am talking based on my experience as a Software Engineer.


Yeah I think in case of ACS its different than Engineers Australia.

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## arshu16 (Jan 2, 2018)

Is there any chance for an invitation in 190(NSW) for 70 points? Software code - 261312 - Developer Programmer?


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

engineer874 said:


> As you're an engineer, for Engineers RSA is not mandatory its optional so I believe you can still claim points.
> 
> Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


How bad luck for you man! 78 in PTE..... How frustrating. 

However, should I update my EOI of NSW without having RWEA from Engneers Australia? 

Moreover, I am employed since 7th July 2014 till now. Will my experience going to be deducted?


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Gohar Rehman said:


> How bad luck for you man! 78 in PTE..... How frustrating.
> 
> However, should I update my EOI of NSW without having RWEA from Engneers Australia?
> 
> Moreover, I am employed since 7th July 2014 till now. Will my experience going to be deducted?


Yeah bro that's called pure bad luck but anyway I won't give up, attempting again on 4th March.

I believe you can update your EOI without having an opinion from Engineers Australia (Relevant skill assessment) it is not necessary but optional as it can speed up your visa process. 

In my opinion, you can update it.


Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

engineer874 said:


> Yeah bro that's called pure bad luck but anyway I won't give up, attempting again on 4th March.
> 
> I believe you can update your EOI without having an opinion from Engineers Australia (Relevant skill assessment) it is not necessary but optional as it can speed up your visa process.
> 
> ...


Thank you brother!


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

Updated my EOI to 70 + 5 Points. 233914


----------



## arshu16 (Jan 2, 2018)

arshu16 said:


> Is there any chance for an invitation in 190(NSW) for 70 points? Software code - 261312 - Developer Programmer?


anyone?


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

eashwar said:


> Dear all,
> 
> After reading all the discussion, do I stand a chance for NSW invitation with the below points. I am applying under 261313 category and has only 5 points for experience.
> 
> Thanks


Any Inputs friends


----------



## sonuplanet (Jan 1, 2018)

Immi master said:


> what you have updated ? i have submitted my EOI back in June 2016 with 60-189 and 65-190 points now updated with 10 additional points with pte. now points increased to 70-189 and 75 for 190. everything is done by my agent. if you could tell me that as my score is changed, will EOI change to new date or it will remain to initial date and what about expiry date.


I am in the same boat. Its almost reaching 2 years of EOI and no invitation whatsoever.


----------



## mnoor91 (Jan 3, 2017)

sonuplanet said:


> I am in the same boat. Its almost reaching 2 years of EOI and no invitation whatsoever.


Did you get the pre-invite from NSW for 190? Almost 3 months since your 190 EOI.


----------



## mnoor91 (Jan 3, 2017)

For 65+5 points, anyone know whats the approx time to get the pre-invite these days?


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi All, have a query, please help.
I have submitted the EOIs(separate EOI) for NSW(on 16th Feb) and Victoria today for 261313 with 70+5 points. Points breakdown is as below,
Age: 25
Edu: 15
Exp:15
Eng:10
Partner Points: 5
SS:5

Will the probability of receiving the nomination(pre-invite) from either of the state come down as I have shown interest in multiple states?? First of all, with Eng 10 points, my probability of being picked is very little.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

mnoor91 said:


> For 65+5 points, anyone know whats the approx time to get the pre-invite these days?



For which ANZSCO??


----------



## sonuplanet (Jan 1, 2018)

mnoor91 said:


> sonuplanet said:
> 
> 
> > I am in the same boat. Its almost reaching 2 years of EOI and no invitation whatsoever.
> ...




No Pre-invite as well. Actually my initial EOI with 55+5 was way back in Nov 2016.


----------



## mnoor91 (Jan 3, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> For which ANZSCO??


261312 Developer Programmer. 20 points in English, 0 in experience. Total 65+5 points.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

mnoor91 said:


> 261312 Developer Programmer. 20 points in English, 0 in experience. Total 65+5 points.


For 2613* there are many waiting with 70+5 points. You might have an added advantage with 20 PTE, but not very sure if NSW expects any experience points, if so, you might have fallen short in experience.

Others can correct(if I am wrong) accordingly.


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

Did any of you guys contacted NSW to notify them that you submitted EOI?


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> Did any of you guys contacted NSW to notify them that you submitted EOI?




That is not needed, all states pick the suitable and eligible EOIs from SkillSelect through their processes. I am doubtful if this can even be done in the first place.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> That is not needed, all states pick the suitable and eligible EOIs from SkillSelect through their processes. I am doubtful if this can even be done in the first place.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think they used to contact the state a couple of years ago, I am not sure, though. But for example some states have a form which you need to submit after creating an EOI if you want to be considered.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> I think they used to contact the state a couple of years ago, I am not sure, though. But for example some states have a form which you need to submit after creating an EOI if you want to be considered.




I did not look into other states, but Victoria and NSW says that we fill their application only after we receive an invite from them to apply for nomination.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> I did not look into other states, but Victoria and NSW says that we fill their application only after we receive an invite from them to apply for nomination.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is true for NSW but for victoria this process is only applicable for ICT occupation.

For Non ICT occupation VIC there are two different aproach:
1) we can fill the state nomination form first and file the EOI after getting the approval from state (inform your EOI id to state to get invitation) 
2) file the EOI and don't wait for invitation directly fill the state nomination form once approved your EOI status will change to invite.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

SunV said:


> This is true for NSW but for victoria this process is only applicable for ICT occupation.
> 
> For Non ICT occupation VIC there are two different aproach:
> 1) we can fill the state nomination form first and file the EOI after getting the approval from state (inform your EOI id to state to get invitation)
> 2) file the EOI and don't wait for invitation directly fill the state nomination form once approved your EOI status will change to invite.


Good to know! I only read through ICT processes as mine is under that.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> Good to know! I only read through ICT processes as mine is under that.


As per my discussion with the Vic folks few weeks back, the process is the same for non ICT or people who hold a PHD or a job offer from a Victoria based employer or who are on 457 visa.

For ICT, you submit an EOI and wait for Victoria team to pickup your EOI and then submit a nomination application on their website.

For others, you create an EOI (preferred) and then submit a nomination application on their website.

For people who hold a PHD or a job offer from a Victoria based employer or who are on 457 visa, there is a fast track processing of 2 weeks instead of the standard 12 weeks ETA for them to come back with an approval.


----------



## Testing_123 (Feb 22, 2018)

HI All, did any applicant from this year got invitation from NSW on 65+5 on software engineer yet ?


----------



## tchinyi (Aug 25, 2015)

Testing_123 said:


> HI All, did any applicant from this year got invitation from NSW on 65+5 on software engineer yet ?


i am 65+5 system engineer, not software engineer , no invitation so far


----------



## Ozzy_Aspirant (May 30, 2017)

Hi expats,

I have my rental agreement renewed on March 1st 2018. I have scheduled an appointment for PCC on 8th of March(India). Since it would just be 8 days old by that time, will it be considered as a valid address proof for PCC? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gunner147 (Jul 24, 2017)

Hello All,

When can I expect invitation for 190 NSW?
Occupation: Civil Engineer
Points: (70+5)
DOE: 16-2-2018


----------



## Gunner147 (Jul 24, 2017)

Gunner147 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> When can I expect invitation for 190 NSW?
> Occupation: Civil Engineer
> ...


My points break down is as follows,
Age: 30
English:20 (PTE-A L90,R81, W87,R89)
Education: 15
Australian Study: 5
State Sponsorship: 5


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Ozzy_Aspirant said:


> Hi expats,
> 
> I have my rental agreement renewed on March 1st 2018. I have scheduled an appointment for PCC on 8th of March(India). Since it would just be 8 days old by that time, will it be considered as a valid address proof for PCC? Thanks in advance.


Does this say in the rental agreement that it has been renewed? I mean is the document created as rental agreement renewal? You can take a chance with that.

Best thing is to check the PSK website for the list of scheduled banks. If you have an account with that bank, take a statement (with stamp and seal from the bank) which gives the current address and you should be good.

Gas connection is also a proof.

Aadhar card is also a proof if it has the current address.


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

I got my PCC issued based on only Gas connection....its one of the listed document..

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Hello experts,

My state nomination invitation (pre-invite) will expire tomorrow. I submitted my application today, but I had a problem with the payment. It was an issue with the bank. After I resolved the issue with the bank I found out that the payment link from NSW has been expired. 

1- Should I consider that the application has already been submitted but pending payment and do not worry about the expiry?

2- I have sent an E-mail to NSW regarding the payment issue, is there anything that I need to do?

Thanks in advance


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

labhan said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> My state nomination invitation (pre-invite) will expire tomorrow. I submitted my application today, but I had a problem with the payment. It was an issue with the bank. After I resolved the issue with the bank I found out that the payment link from NSW has been expired.
> 
> ...


1. I dont think that the application will be considered as submitted without payment confirmation. Go through their email and see if you have any other details mentioned in that.

2. What time did you send the email? I mean as per AEDT (Australian Eastern Daylight Savings Time) as they close mostly by 5PM AEDT.


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> 1. I dont think that the application will be considered as submitted without payment confirmation. Go through their email and see if you have any other details mentioned in that.
> 
> 2. What time did you send the email? I mean as per AEDT (Australian Eastern Daylight Savings Time) as they close mostly by 5PM AEDT.


1- In their email it says :
Please DO NOT reply to this email directly

Emails to this email address will NOT be read

2018-03-01

*We have received your NSW 190 nomination application*

*Application fee*

If you have successfully paid the application fee, you will receive a separate tax invoice for your payment. Please keep a copy for your records.

If you have not been able to pay the application fee, we will soon send you a payment request.

Please note that we will not assess your application until the application fee is paid in full, and that this fee is not refundable under any circumstances.

And then I got another E-mail that the payment has been declined.

2- I sent the email after 5pm AEDT. and the invitation expires on March 2nd 11:59 PM


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

I also found the below information on NSW website:

*What if I have received a Skilled Reference Number but have not made payment?*

Some applicants may have applied and received acknowledgement and a Skilled Reference Number (SRN), but still need to make their payment. If this applies to you, we will send you a new payment link by email within 5 days after you submitted your application.

Applicants who need to supply additional information or attachments can send them to [email protected].

Please quote your SRN in the subject line of all emails to this email address.


----------



## nanho (Nov 5, 2014)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Hey Nanho,
> 
> I have submitted the following documents for my kids:
> 1. Birth Certificate
> ...


Great.
And did you upload them all merged into one file for proving "Evidence of custody" ?

I will upload 
1. Birth Certificate
2. Passport
3. Aadhaar card

Thanks,
Nanho


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi All, have a query, please help.
> I have submitted the EOIs(separate EOI) for NSW(on 16th Feb) and Victoria today for 261313 with 70+5 points. Points breakdown is as below,
> Age: 25
> Edu: 15
> ...


Hi All,
Any insights/suggestions please??


----------



## leo3822 (Feb 19, 2018)

Has anyone received any NSW 190 invite accounting general 85 points or in any occupation today 02.03.2018?


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

leo3822 said:


> Has anyone received any NSW 190 invite accounting general 85 points or in any occupation today 02.03.2018?


Hi Leo, 

Nothing as yet. My occupation is Accountant General 

189 = 80 points
190 = 85 point 
DOE = 19/02/2018 

I think we should get something by the first week of March.

What is your DOE ?


----------



## leo3822 (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi Randeep, my DOE is 22.02.2018, just a few days after yours. 
180 = 80points
190 =85 points
Accountant General

I heard that 190 invites are currently issued on Fridays every two weeks. My friend got a 190 invite on 16.02.2018 so it's likely that we receive something today Friday 02.03.2018.
Do you know around what time of the day do people usually receive their invites? Morning, afternoon or evening?


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

eashwar said:


> Dear all,
> 
> After reading all the discussion, do I stand a chance for NSW invitation with the below points. I am applying under 261313 category and has only 5 points for experience.
> 
> Thanks





leo3822 said:


> Hi Randeep, my DOE is 22.02.2018, just a few days after yours.
> 180 = 80points
> 190 =85 points
> Accountant General
> ...


I checked my time after seeing your post here. I received my email at 7:19am Queensland time, meaning 8:19am NSW time. If it helps. I know how little info makes us feel during this waiting period..


----------



## leo3822 (Feb 19, 2018)

tashilay said:


> I checked my time after seeing your post here. I received my email at 7:19am Queensland time, meaning 8:19am NSW time. If it helps. I know how little info makes us feel during this waiting period..


Many thanks mate! it's already 10.30am in Sydney. Maybe no invitation round today


----------



## leo3822 (Feb 19, 2018)

*190 pre-invite received*

HI fellows, my agent just called me now @ 10.52am and I got the invite 190 NSW for accounting general just now. I'm going to pay the nomination fee and send the resume through. So they actually are sending out invites today 02.03.2018. Good luck mates!


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

leo3822 said:


> HI fellows, my agent just called me now @ 10.52am and I got the invite 190 NSW for accounting general just now. I'm going to pay the nomination fee and send the resume through. So they actually are sending out invites today 02.03.2018. Good luck mates!


Congratulations !!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> Hi Leo,
> 
> Nothing as yet. My occupation is Accountant General
> 
> ...


You got it too??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Hi guys,

I just received a preinvite today.

Occupation: 261111
Age: 30
Eng: 20
Edu: 15+5 (aus edu)
Lodged: 29 Jan 2018


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ppl1121 (Aug 13, 2017)

Hello everyone. Did anyone receive NSW nomination approval for 261312 recently? I received pre invitation on 16/02 and submitted my nomination application on 19/02, but have not received approval yet.


----------



## leo3822 (Feb 19, 2018)

ppl1121 said:


> Hello everyone. Did anyone receive NSW nomination approval for 261312 recently? I received pre invitation on 16/02 and submitted my nomination application on 19/02, but have not received approval yet.


I thought it takes up to 12 weeks to get the nomination approval and official invitation?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

ppl1121 said:


> Hello everyone. Did anyone receive NSW nomination approval for 261312 recently? I received pre invitation on 16/02 and submitted my nomination application on 19/02, but have not received approval yet.




As seniors have said, even if you know that other people are getting approval recently, it does not say anything about yours. Each case is unique. If anything, it just increases your anxiety.

The official processing time is up to 12 weeks. It’s absolutely normal if you haven’t received approval at this stage.

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

I also got an invitation from NSW today, 1 hour ago.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

newpain01 said:


> I also got an invitation from NSW today, 1 hour ago.



Congratulations. 
Can u post the code and points breakdown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi Venkat,

Have u got it today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yessunny (Jun 26, 2016)

Hi,

I wanted to understand that how much time usually it takes for EOI? I have 70 points using SS. And I would prefer to apply for NSW in Software Engineer. 

Score details:
Code: 261313: Software Engineer
Age: 25
Exp: 15
PTE: 10
Edu: 15
SS: 5


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Congratulations.
> Can u post the code and points breakdown.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, everything is in my signature, please check it. Got the invitation in 4 days.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

newpain01 said:


> Thanks, everything is in my signature, please check it. Got the invitation in 4 days.




Sorry. But since im connecting via mobile, cannot see your signature. Thats y. 
Its ok then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ach82000b (Sep 3, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> I also got an invitation from NSW today, 1 hour ago.


Congrats. I also got. Please let me know about documents needed. Did you check the link?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi Venkat,
> 
> Have u got it today?
> 
> ...


No friend, you? I saw few invitations today PTE-20


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

venkat said:


> No friend, you? I saw few invitations today PTE-20




Nop man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Sorry. But since im connecting via mobile, cannot see your signature. Thats y.
> Its ok then.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi Kasun, try to tap on the person’s profile ID. You will be able to see his/her signature, location, etc.Hope it helps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

KasunTharaka said:


> Nop man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We are in hell bro... Today I saw some PTE-10 also but different code, not Software programmers.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

venkat said:


> No friend, you? I saw few invitations today PTE-20




Hi venkat! Someone in the 2611 Whatsapp group reported to receive pre invite today with 10 pts of English.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

ach82000b said:


> Congrats. I also got. Please let me know about documents needed. Did you check the link?


Congrats man. I didn't check the link yet, I need to prepare my CV.
You can see the required documents on the NSW website, just follow the link from the email you got.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

foxes said:


> Hi venkat! Someone in the 2611 Whatsapp group reported to receive pre invite today with 10 pts of English.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Ohh. Is it. Good to hear that. Thanx man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

foxes said:


> Hi Kasun, try to tap on the person’s profile ID. You will be able to see his/her signature, location, etc.Hope it helps!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Worked. Thanx man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Congrats to everyone who get an ITA or nomination approval this week! All the best with the rest of your journey!


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

shawnfj said:


> Congrats to everyone who get an ITA or nomination approval this week! All the best with the rest of your journey!


I didn't see anyone getting approval lately...after 12. Any idea?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

KasunTharaka said:


> Ohh. Is it. Good to hear that. Thanx man.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello Friend,

Who got invitations all are not software programmers, those are SA, BA, Electrical Eng, Security Engineers...etc, not 2613 codes. Only PTE-20 is required for 2613 not experience, How many days we have to wait god knows about this:violin:eep:.


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

venkat said:


> Hello Friend,
> 
> Who got invitations all are not software programmers, those are SA, BA, Electrical Eng, Security Engineers...etc, not 2613 codes. Only PTE-20 is required for 2613 not experience, How many days we have to wait god knows about this:violin:eep:.


This is not true. I am 261312 (Developer Programmer) and I got an invite today.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

newpain01 said:


> This is not true. I am 261312 (Developer Programmer) and I got an invite today.



Hello Friend, 

See you are PTE score you have PTE-20, So you got it friend, Who has PTE-10 for Software programmers did not get, please provide me info for PTE-10 Software programmers who got ITA(pre-invite) today, I will agree with you I am wrong. I have 75 points with PTE-10 I applied Jan.


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

tashilay said:


> I didn't see anyone getting approval lately...after 12. Any idea?


I think I did see some approvals, maybe I am mistaken. This thread is moving pretty quick with updates, which is great but sometimes hard to keep up! Anybody invited after 12th, please advise. 

Cheers,
Shawn


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

venkat said:


> Hello Friend,
> 
> 
> 
> Who got invitations all are not software programmers, those are SA, BA, Electrical Eng, Security Engineers...etc, not 2613 codes. Only PTE-20 is required for 2613 not experience, How many days we have to wait god knows about this:violin:eep:.




I had 10 points for English (IELTS) and got invite for Analyst Programmer on 16 feb. I don’t think you require 20 points to get an invitation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

venkat said:


> Hello Friend,
> 
> See you are PTE score you have PTE-20, So you got it friend, Who has PTE-10 for Software programmers did not get, please provide me info for PTE-10 Software programmers who got ITA(pre-invite) today, I will agree with you I am wrong. I have 75 points with PTE-10 I applied Jan.


I disagree with this statement because I belong in 2613 code: 

"Who got invitations all are not software programmers, those are SA, BA, Electrical Eng, Security Engineers...etc, not 2613 codes."

Regarding the 20 points English, it might make a difference because NSW have some rules to give priority for that.


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

My wife got the invitation today. 65+5 - structural engineer. English score 65, I got the invitation from Canada in the most recent draw!!! A good problem to have I guess


----------



## drtvskuthsav (Feb 27, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> I disagree with this statement because I belong in 2613 code:
> 
> "Who got invitations all are not software programmers, those are SA, BA, Electrical Eng, Security Engineers...etc, not 2613 codes."
> 
> Regarding the 20 points English, it might make a difference because NSW have some rules to give priority for that.


Congrats mate!


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

newpain01 said:


> I disagree with this statement because I belong in 2613 code:
> 
> "Who got invitations all are not software programmers, those are SA, BA, Electrical Eng, Security Engineers...etc, not 2613 codes."
> 
> Regarding the 20 points English, it might make a difference because NSW have some rules to give priority for that.


Yes, friend NSW has special criteria, NSW wants either PTE-20 or Exp-10+ years. These the criteria they want will see how many days hardly they will take anyhow Financial year is there three more months only...I hope, at least they will call 70+ 5 points for the state.


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

venkat said:


> Yes, friend NSW has special criteria, NSW wants either PTE-20 or Exp-10+ years. These the criteria they want will see how many days hardly they will take anyhow Financial year is there three more months only...I hope, at least they will call 70+ 5 points for the state.


are they lowering the points requirement at the end of the financial year?


----------



## rasinghb (Oct 15, 2017)

venkat said:


> Yes, friend NSW has special criteria, NSW wants either PTE-20 or Exp-10+ years. These the criteria they want will see how many days hardly they will take anyhow Financial year is there three more months only...I hope, at least they will call 70+ 5 points for the state.


I have both - PTE-20, Experience - 10+. Still waiting for invite (261313).


----------



## drtvskuthsav (Feb 27, 2018)

What are the chances for electronics engineers?
I have 65 points for 189 and 65+5 for (170)


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

Any Engineering Technologist got an invite today?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

newpain01 said:


> are they lowering the points requirement at the end of the financial year?


I hope so friend, they will call everyone this year.


----------



## drtvskuthsav (Feb 27, 2018)

venkat said:


> I hope so friend, they will call everyone this year.


Any stats to support this statement?

I also hope they call everyone this year!


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

rasinghb said:


> I have both - PTE-20, Experience - 10+. Still waiting for invite (261313).


how long are you waiting for invite? 261313 is Software Engineer, right?
They have a quotation of how many people they can invite for each profession


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

rasinghb said:


> I have both - PTE-20, Experience - 10+. Still waiting for invite (261313).



Can you share me info please if you have, who is waiting for pre-invite PTE-20 and Experience -10+ years. No way, so many people got invite today who have PTE-20 with Exp-10+ years and Exp- 10 points also with PTE-20.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

venkat said:


> Can you share me info please if you have, who is waiting for pre-invite PTE-20 and Experience -10+ years. No way, so many people got invite today who have PTE-20 with Exp-10+ years and Exp- 10 points also with PTE-20.


Sorry friend, Please check your spam, maybe you are missing something.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

venkat said:


> Sorry friend, Please check your spam, maybe you are missing something.


200% you got it I hope. maybe something wrong check with your agency.


----------



## rasinghb (Oct 15, 2017)

venkat said:


> Can you share me info please if you have, who is waiting for pre-invite PTE-20 and Experience -10+ years. No way, so many people got invite today who have PTE-20 with Exp-10+ years and Exp- 10 points also with PTE-20.


Did anyone in 261313 got invite today? I don't think so.


----------



## rasinghb (Oct 15, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> how long are you waiting for invite? 261313 is software engineer, right?
> They have a quotation of how many people they can invite for each profession


doe : 24/02/2018.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

rasinghb said:


> I have both - PTE-20, Experience - 10+. Still waiting for invite (261313).


Did you check your emails daily or not. what is your total points and DOE? If you have PTE-20 and Exp-10+, Surely they called you, otherwise wait next coming Friday.


----------



## rasinghb (Oct 15, 2017)

venkat said:


> Sorry friend, Please check your spam, maybe you are missing something.


Checked Spam. Nothing there.


----------



## drtvskuthsav (Feb 27, 2018)

rasinghb said:


> Checked Spam. Nothing there.


Check status in skill select login.


----------



## rasinghb (Oct 15, 2017)

venkat said:


> Did you check your emails daily or not. what is your total points and DOE? If you have PTE-20 and Exp-10+, Surely they called you, otherwise wait next coming Friday.


Yep, checking emails daily.

Checked SkillSelect as well. Will have to wait...


----------



## rasinghb (Oct 15, 2017)

rasinghb said:


> Yep, checking emails daily.
> 
> Checked SkillSelect as well. Will have to wait...


Added a signature now. Should have done earlier.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

rasinghb said:


> Added a signature now. Should have done earlier.


you have 65 + 5 points for NSW right and VIC, maybe this reason you did not get invited because NSW and VIC cutoff points 75 I hope. So you have to wait sometime friend I hope.


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

drtvskuthsav said:


> Check status in skill select login.


I think the EOI doesn't show until your nomination is approved. If I am wrong, someone please correct me, but I was invited today and there is no change on the EOI and the EOI status is still Submitted.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

rasinghb said:


> Added a signature now. Should have done earlier.


Age points also very low, Please try your partner skills as well you can extra 5 points there is a hope.


----------



## rasinghb (Oct 15, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> I think the EOI doesn't show until your nomination is approved. If I am wrong, someone please correct me, but I was invited today and there is no change on the EOI and the EOI status is still Submitted.


There's a correspondence tab when you login to SkillSelect. Check that. You should see something there.


----------



## rasinghb (Oct 15, 2017)

venkat said:


> Age points also very low, Please try your partner skills as well you can extra 5 points there is a hope.


That option has been ruled out my friend. Partner's skill is not on MLTSSL.


----------



## Yvi86 (Feb 4, 2018)

I received my pre-invite today under stream 2. So happy!!!!

141111 Cafe Restaurant Manager, total 80 points (20 in English).
EOI submitted early October 2017 with 70 points, upgraded to 80 points (English) on 14th January this year.


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

rasinghb said:


> There's a correspondence tab when you login to SkillSelect. Check that. You should see something there.


Nope, that is also empty. In the table for invitations it shows "No records to display."
Wondering if it's same for other invited people, can someone confirm?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

rasinghb said:


> That option has been ruled out my friend. Partner's skill is not on MLTSSL.


ohhh..k :fingerscrossed:


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> Nope, that is also empty. In the table for invitations it shows "No records to display."
> Wondering if it's same for other invited people, can someone confirm?


yes same, I heard "visa apply" appears only after arprpoval


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

Dear All, 

I got my NSW invite today morning Australian time. What are all the document checklist I need to submit. Please advice. 

Thanks


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> Nope, that is also empty. In the table for invitations it shows "No records to display."
> 
> Wondering if it's same for other invited people, can someone confirm?




Victoria sends invites through SkillSelect so we see that communication in correspondence section. NSW sends directly to your email. There are very slim chances of those emails landing in junk/spam but you should still take a look in those folders daily just in case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Gohar Rehman said:


> Any Engineering Technologist got an invite today?


Hv to check the immitracker, did you apply to Vic also?

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Hey Guys,

Got the Pre-invite from NSW today morning!! Thank you all for your support and guidance 

Thanks


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

newpain01 said:


> Nope, that is also empty. In the table for invitations it shows "No records to display."
> Wondering if it's same for other invited people, can someone confirm?


Yes you are right there is no entry there..


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Mitsi said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Got the Pre-invite from NSW today morning!! Thank you all for your support and guidance
> 
> Thanks


Congrats friend. All the best for further process.


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi mate. What are ur EOI POINTS N SKILL CODE?


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

eashwar said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got my NSW invite today morning Australian time. What are all the document checklist I need to submit. Please advice.
> 
> Thanks


Hi mate. What are ur EOI points n skill code?


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Congratulations to all who got invited today and best wishes for those who are waiting and hope you all get invited soon!


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

jerryniks said:


> Congratulations to all who got invited today and best wishes for those who are waiting and hope you all get invited soon!


congrats friend. All the best for further process.


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Hello everyone, would like to understand the flow of invite for 190 for NSW... from my understanding you first create a EOI, then you get pre-invite, and after pre invite what is the procedure? As it seems procedure for 190 is different for both Victoria and NSW...and also different from 189...

Looking forward to your help in understanding the procedure...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

debeash said:


> Hello everyone, would like to understand the flow of invite for 190 for NSW... from my understanding you first create a EOI, then you get pre-invite, and after pre invite what is the procedure? As it seems procedure for 190 is different for both Victoria and NSW...and also different from 189...
> 
> Looking forward to your help in understanding the procedure...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


190 process is identical for both NSW and VIC as far as ICT applicant are concerned 
You create an EOI in Skillselect and wait for preinvite

Once invited you submit the application with evidence
NSW has processing fees of 300 AUD, VIC is free
If they still like it, then they send you the final invite


If you are non ICT, then need not wait for preinvite from VIC and can submit application directly 
In ICT also, if you have a PHD or job offer in VIC you need not wait for preinvite 

Cheers


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

Got NSW invitation today 80+5 (Cook)?


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi guy,

Has any Registered nurse got pre- invitation today??

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

Got NSW invitation today 80+5 (Cook)


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

milindpatel26 said:


> Hi mate. What are ur EOI points n skill code?


261313 - Software Engineer


189 Total Points : 70 (Age : 30 | Exp : 5 | Edu : 15 : PTE : 20)
190 Total Points : 75(70+5)


PTE Attempt 3: 13-February-2018 (L =84; R= 90; W= 88; S=85)


EOI DOE (190 NSW ) : 19-Feb-2018
Invited 190 NSW : 02-March-2018


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

newbienz said:


> 190 process is identical for both NSW and VIC as far as ICT applicant are concerned
> You create an EOI in Skillselect and wait for preinvite
> 
> Once invited you submit the application with evidence
> ...


Thank you mate for clarifying...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Auzman said:


> Got NSW invitation today 80+5 (Cook)


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

eashwar said:


> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 
> 
> 189 Total Points : 70 (Age : 30 | Exp : 5 | Edu : 15 : PTE : 20)
> ...


Congratulations..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Anyone in this group who got pre-invite on 16 feb 2018, and received the final nomination email?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanchate84 (Jun 1, 2015)

Hi all

Submitted EOI in aug 2017 for 261313 with 70 points.

Do I stand a chance !!??

Please suggest..

Thank you..

Sent from my LG-H870DS using Tapatalk


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

Thanks Mate


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks debeash.


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Auzman said:


> Got NSW invitation today 80+5 (Cook)


Congratulations, wish you best for further process!:hippie:


----------



## dreamdream (Apr 13, 2017)

Hello dears,

I have one quick question is that ok that I sent my PTE score through PTE website, selected as a recipient
"NSW Trade and Investment Migration All programs", but I didn't upload PTE score pdf in the NSW online form?

I did so because I know that PTE results are considered valid only if you send it online through Pearson website. But started to doubt If I had to add pdf file as well... 

pls help 

Thank you!


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

dreamdream said:


> Hello dears,
> 
> I have one quick question is that ok that I sent my PTE score through PTE website, selected as a recipient
> "NSW Trade and Investment Migration All programs", but I didn't upload PTE score pdf in the NSW online form?
> ...


I did not send via the PTE website to NSW. I only uploaded my scorecard and I got my nomination after 5 working days! But if there is an option to send to NSW via PTE, then most certainly it should be enough to substantiate your claim.


----------



## Ausie (Mar 2, 2018)

Is there any possibility to get pre-invite (either from VIC or NSW) for the following points breakdown?
261313 - software engineer
EOI - 1st of March 2018
PTE - 10 points
189 - 70 points
190 NSW/ VIC - 75 points


----------



## rumi78_ng (May 2, 2015)

*English test valid at point of invitation but will expire by then of loding 190 visa*

Hi
I was invited to NSW invitation yesterday 2 March. Some questions I have.

It states that at the point of invitation, what is stated in the EOI needs to be correct.


At the point invitation for nomination, my points are all true and can be supported by evidence. I also need to lodge an application for NSW nomination within 14 days.

I also understand that it could take up to 12 weeks for nomination to be approved. After it is approved then I will need to lodge a 190 visa application to the Department of Home affairs.

However my English test will expire on 27 March 2018.

Will I encounter a problem with English test expired when I lodge a 190 visa application with Department of home affairs after 12 weeks?


Or is the criteria to have all tests/assessments valid at the point of invitation of state nomination? 

Any reply or links to where this has been discussed is greatly appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rumi78_ng said:


> Hi
> I was invited to NSW invitation yesterday 2 March. Some questions I have.
> 
> It states that at the point of invitation, what is stated in the EOI needs to be correct.
> ...


When did you take the English test ?

It’s valid for 3 years for Australian Immigration purposes and not 2 years as mentioned in the result

Post again with date of test
Cheers


----------



## rumi78_ng (May 2, 2015)

I took IELTS on 28.03.2015. This march will be 3 years.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rumi78_ng said:


> Hi
> I was invited to NSW invitation yesterday 2 March. Some questions I have.
> 
> It states that at the point of invitation, what is stated in the EOI needs to be correct.
> ...


Unfortunately the preinvite which you have got now, does not hold good for points

It is the final invite which is important and you have to get that before you lose the points
NSW allows you to fast track yiur application if you can prove that you will lose points for age in the near future

You can explore that possibility and get your application fast tracked so that you have the decision before 27March
Can my application be expedited?

Requests to expedite the processing of a nomination application would only be considered in very limited circumstances, for example, if:

You will lose points for age if the application is not finalised soon enough or

Your visa is expiring and you have been and still are working in NSW.

Please note that visa expiry alone would not warrant consideration for expedited processing. If we have agreed to expedite the processing of your application, we will endeavour to finalise the application as quickly as possible. However, we cannot guarantee a faster outcome and you should not make any arrangements on that assumption.

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ominated-migration-190/after-you-have-applied

So apply asap and submit request for fast tracking it
Cheers


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Ausie said:


> Is there any possibility to get pre-invite (either from VIC or NSW) for the following points breakdown?
> 261313 - software engineer
> EOI - 1st of March 2018
> PTE - 10 points
> ...


There is!


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks Jerry


----------



## imprincek (Feb 26, 2018)

hii mate?

have you got your invite yet?


----------



## Shyam_Sundar (Feb 23, 2018)

Hello Folks,

I'm new to this forum..I'm glad to inform that NSW has approved my application yesterday and also got invitation from DIBP.

Please advise on list of steps to be followed inorder to lodge my application. I would like to know if there is alternative way to speed up grant process. Appreciate your help.

261313 - Software Engineer


189 Total Points : 70 (Age : 30 | Exp : 5 | Edu : 15 : PTE : 20)
190 Total Points : 75(70+5)

ACS Submitted: 13-December-2017
ACS Result: 07-February-2018
PTE Attempt 5: 07-December-2017 (L =84; R= 85; W= 82; S=90)
EOI DOE (189) : 07-February-2018

EOI DOE (190 NSW) : 09-February-2018
Pre-invite : 16-February-2018

Invited 190 NSW : 02-March-2018


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Shyam_Sundar said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I'm new to this forum..I'm glad to inform that NSW has approved my application yesterday and also got invitation from DIBP.
> 
> ...


Get your PCC and medicals done before you submit the application 
Try to submit all the documents which are required ASAP

It will be the complexity of your case and the quality of the documents you have submitted which determines the time taken for processing 
Nothing else can expedite it

Cheers


----------



## fundoomaster (Aug 1, 2016)

Hello Friends,

I have filed 189 EOI under Management Accountant 221112 since Oct 31, 2016. Score 65

Today I filed 190 EOI for NSW reaching 70 scores..

I understand that Accounting field has immense competition. But is there any chance 70 would help me in getting 190 invite ?

Thanks.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Shyam_Sundar said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Shyam,

Congratulations on getting the nomination. I also got pre invite on 16 February, submitted my application on 20th, waiting for approval.

Which date you submitted your nomination application?

Thanks 
Sumit 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

Shyam_Sundar said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I'm new to this forum..I'm glad to inform that NSW has approved my application yesterday and also got invitation from DIBP.
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Shyam_Sundar (Feb 23, 2018)

Thanks..Submitted on 19th Feb..

261313 - Software Engineer

189 Total Points : 70 (Age : 30 | Exp : 5 | Edu : 15 : PTE : 20)
190 Total Points : 75(70+5)

ACS Submitted: 13-December-2017
ACS Result: 07-February-2018
PTE Attempt 5: 07-December-2017 (L =84; R= 85; W= 82; S=90)
EOI DOE (189) : 07-February-2018

EOI DOE (190 NSW) : 09-February-2018
Pre-invite : 16-February-2018
NSW Application : 19-February-2018

Invited 190 NSW : 02-March-2018




sumitggn said:


> Hey Shyam,
> 
> Congratulations on getting the nomination. I also got pre invite on 16 February, submitted my application on 20th, waiting for approval.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sukhmanpreet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

Shyam_Sundar said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> I'm new to this forum..I'm glad to inform that NSW has approved my application yesterday and also got invitation from DIBP.
> 
> ...



Still waiting for NSW approval, applied on 10th Feb


----------



## Shelly01 (Mar 3, 2018)

Hello All,

I am new to this forum and have couple of queries, could you please help me.

I lodged NSW EOI on 6th Sep2017 for 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) and later updated it with higher language points, so date of effect is 20th Nov2017. Total points 65 and additional 5 points for state.

1. Can anyone please suggest when can I expect the pre-invite from NSW. I understand nobody can actually predict but I want to know do I really stand a chance, I have 20 for English and 5 for experience, also mentioned my entire points break-up later.

2. Also, can anyone please please share a sample CV for NSW (you can remove all your personal info). I want to know how long it should be, what all are the things we should include, so a sample CV would certainly help.

Points break-up:
Age:25
Education:15
Language:20
Experience:5 
State: 5 (expecting from NSW)
[Occupation: 261111- ICT Business Analyst]

Thanks a lot !!


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hey guys, do we need to certify the PCC and other documents required for visa application at a notary or just scan and upload?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> Hey guys, do we need to certify the PCC and other documents required for visa application at a notary or just scan and upload?


Just take care to scan it in colour and upload it
Notary is not required

Cheers


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Just take care to scan it in colour and upload it
> Notary is not required
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your answer, newbienz

Cheers


----------



## sudheerv2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi guys, 
I got pre-invite on 2nd of Feb and submitted my application on 9th Feb, but haven't got invite yet. Is it delayed for 261313 ?


----------



## Jack23 (Oct 25, 2016)

Hi Guys...
I submitted my EOI on 21st Feb 2018 with 70 and 75 (NSW) for 261312 developer programmer... My EOI got updated on 27th Feb 2018 to 75 and 80 ( NSW) as I completed 3 yrs in Aus... Now I have got my 190 NSW invite on 2nd Mar 2018... Should I accept this invite or wait for 189 invite... My 190 invite expires on 16th Mar 2018... Pls advice...

Points
Age 30
Pte 20
Education 15 
Exp 10
Total 75
NSW 75 + 5


----------



## Ausie (Mar 2, 2018)

Shyam_Sundar said:


> Thanks..Submitted on 19th Feb..
> 
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 
> ...


Congratulations ?


----------



## Ausie (Mar 2, 2018)

Shyam_Sundar said:


> Thanks..Submitted on 19th Feb..
> 
> 261313 - Software Engineer
> 
> ...


Congratulations !


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Jack23 said:


> Hi Guys...
> I submitted my EOI on 21st Feb 2018 with 70 and 75 (NSW) for 261312 developer programmer... My EOI got updated on 27th Feb 2018 to 75 and 80 ( NSW) as I completed 3 yrs in Aus... Now I have got my 190 NSW invite on 2nd Mar 2018... Should I accept this invite or wait for 189 invite... My 190 invite expires on 16th Mar 2018... Pls advice...
> 
> Points
> ...


You could wait till the invitation round on the 7/3/18 and then take a call on NSW invite.


----------



## Jack23 (Oct 25, 2016)

jerryniks said:


> Jack23 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys...
> ...


Thanks mate


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

Do you have any reservations working in NSW?

Remember each of the applications for PR is processed as per the priority group and a 190 is in group 3 and 189 is in group 4.

Sometimes I fail to understand why someone would like to wait out for a 189 when they have an invite on hand.

Just to let you know, the recent grant received for a person (which we came to know through the different internet sources) was from the month of September for a 189 and for a 190 from the month of December. These are the application lodge months


----------



## Jack23 (Oct 25, 2016)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Do you have any reservations working in NSW?


No mate... I have been living here for past 4yrs


----------



## Jack23 (Oct 25, 2016)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Do you have any reservations working in NSW?
> 
> Remember each of the applications for PR is processed as per the priority group and a 190 is in group 3 and 189 is in group 4.
> 
> ...


Thanks and it makes sense to me...


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

*CV Template*

Hi All,

I got PM from many members to share my CV template, Please find below:


*<<Name>>
Phone: 
Address: 
Present Employer: 
Previous Employers: 
Electronic Mail ID: 
Work Experience: *

____________________________________________________________________

*Business Profile*



*Employment Summary*

*Company	Website	Designation	From	To*

<<Table Format>> 




*Project Experience Summary


Period: 
Customer/Project: <<Project 1>>
Company: 
Designation/Role: 
Work Location:
Project Description: 

Responsibilities: *



*Period: 
Customer/Project: <<Project 2>>
Company: 
Designation/Role: 
Work Location:
Project Description: 

Responsibilities: *



*Period: 
Customer/Project: <<Project 3>>
Company: 
Designation/Role: 
Work Location:
Project Description: 

Responsibilities: *



*Technical Skills*

*Products	
rchitect Products 
Industry Products 
Business Intelligence Products	
Other Software Products/Languages	
Domain Experience	*

<<Table Format>>


*
Rewards and Recognition:*


*Education Summary:

Degree and Date	Institute/University	Major and Specialization*


<<Table Format>> 

*Personal Details

Date of Birth	
Sex	
Nationality	
Marital Status	
Hobbies	*

<<Table Format>>

*References

Provided on request.*

Let me know in case of further queries.


----------



## Shelly01 (Mar 3, 2018)

Hello All,

I lodged my NSW EOI on 6th Sep2017 for 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) and later updated it with higher language points, so date of effect is 20th Nov2017. Total points 65 and additional 5 points for state.

Can anyone please suggest when can I expect the pre-invite from NSW. I understand nobody can actually predict but I want to know do I really stand a chance, I have 20 for English and 5 for experience, also mentioning my entire points break-up below:

Age:25
Education:15
Language:20
Experience:5 
State: 5 (expecting from NSW)
Occupation: 261111- ICT Business Analyst

Thanks a lot !!


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

Shelly01 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I lodged my NSW EOI on 6th Sep2017 for 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) and later updated it with higher language points, so date of effect is 20th Nov2017. Total points 65 and additional 5 points for state.
> 
> ...



After June 2018 
Source : http://www.iscah.com/eoi-invitation-estimates/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Dear All, 

I got my VIC invite today morning Australian time. What are all the document checklist I need to submit. Please advice. 

Thanks


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

venkat said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I got my VIC invite today morning Australian time. What are all the document checklist I need to submit. Please advice.
> 
> Thanks




Congrats!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

foxes said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello Friend,

Finally, I got it pre-invite. Thanks all for your support.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

venkat said:


> Hello Friend,
> 
> Finally, I got it pre-invite. Thanks all for your support.


Thank you !!!!!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

venkat said:


> Hello Friend,
> 
> Finally, I got it pre-invite. Thanks all for your support.


Congratulations for getting an invitation to apply for state nomination!


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

Congrats..

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

KasunTharaka said:


> Congratulations.
> Can u post the code and points breakdown.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you get any pre-invite today? I got pre-invite from Victoria.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

again this mysterious "pre-invite" - does it say anywhere that you are pre-invited?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

venkat said:


> Did you get any pre-invite today? I got pre-invite from Victoria.


Congrats mate.
All the very best for future process.
Take your time and upload all the necessary docs carefully.
Good luck bro..


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

venkat said:


> Did you get any pre-invite today? I got pre-invite from Victoria.


No man..I did not get..


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

KasunTharaka said:


> No man..I did not get..


Thank you friend, You will get it soon (When you applied) give me your DOE.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

venkat said:


> thank you friend, you will get it soon (when you applied) give me your doe.


29/01/2018


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

venkat said:


> Hello Friend,
> 
> Finally, I got it pre-invite. Thanks all for your support.


Congrats buddy!!


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

KasunTharaka said:


> 29/01/2018


I applied 12/01/2018, I think you and me difference 17 days so, you will get pre-invite this month ending max to max.


----------



## macvj878 (Feb 11, 2018)

*Vijay*



sumitggn said:


> Hey Shyam,
> 
> Congratulations on getting the nomination. I also got pre invite on 16 February, submitted my application on 20th, waiting for approval.
> 
> ...


Hi Sumit,

Am in the same shoe as you are. You may find my details below. All the best for your invite.

ANZSCO : ICT Business Analyst - 261111 
IELTS : 8 attempts -- on Average L - 8.5, R - 7.5, S - 7.5, W - 6.5 :frusty:
PTE : 8 attempts -- Final Score L - 80, R - 83, Speaking - 90, Writing - 87
190 Points: Age =30, English =20, Edu =15, Exp =5, State =5 = 75
189 Points: Age =30, English =20, Edu =15, Exp =5 = 70
Original EOI for State NSW - 13 Nov 2017 -- Never got ITA
Updated EOI 9 Feb 2018 for state NSW - After updating PTE and my points raised to 75
EOI (VIC): 9 Feb 2018 -- Waiting for Pre-Invite 
EOI 189 : 9 Feb 2018 -- Waiting for Invite
Pre-invite received (NSW): 16th Feb 2018
Pre-invite NSW Application lodged with $300 AUD: 20th Feb 2018
NSW Approval: Waiting ... :fingerscrossed:

Thanks
Vijay


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

macvj878 said:


> Hi Sumit,
> 
> Am in the same shoe as you are. You may find my details below. All the best for your invite.
> 
> ...



Hey Vijay,

Thanks for sharing the info and good luck with the NSW application. I hope you will get an approval soon. Just let us know when you do.

Thanks
Sumit


----------



## Chaitanyasohani (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi guys, any chance for mechanical engineer 233512 with 65+5 points (20 English)?


----------



## Marsaj (Feb 25, 2018)

221213-Internal auditor
I have applied with EOI (70 + 5) points.
I am new here.
Can anyone please suggest if there is any hope with 75 points for NSW invite.
Thank you.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Marsaj said:


> 221213-Internal auditor
> I have applied with EOI (70 + 5) points.
> I am new here.
> Can anyone please suggest if there is any hope with 75 points for NSW invite.
> Thank you.


You have a good chance bro, you will get soon.


----------



## Marsaj (Feb 25, 2018)

*Thank you*

I am hoping for something but am absolutely clueless about NSW invites.. is there any way we can get to know the trend for an internal auditor for NSW invites.


----------



## ach82000b (Sep 3, 2017)

macvj878 said:


> Hi Sumit,
> 
> Am in the same shoe as you are. You may find my details below. All the best for your invite.
> 
> ...


HI did you remove EOI for 189? Is it ok to keep them and apply for NSW after invitation?


----------



## Marsaj (Feb 25, 2018)

ach82000b said:


> HI did you remove EOI for 189? Is it ok to keep them and apply for NSW after invitation?


Have u applied for Internal auditor category?


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

I have a query, if you get pre-invite from both Victoria and NSW, is it ok to apply for both and go with which ever gives you the approval first, and then withdraw from the other EOI? Seniors please clarify...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

debeash said:


> I have a query, if you get pre-invite from both Victoria and NSW, is it ok to apply for both and go with which ever gives you the approval first, and then withdraw from the other EOI? Seniors please clarify...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Yes. Only loss would be the invitation fee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Yes. Only loss would be the invitation fee
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You mean invitation fee for NSW? Victoria has no invitation fee if I am right...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

debeash said:


> You mean invitation fee for NSW? Victoria has no invitation fee if I am right...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Yes for NSW. VIC does not have any fee.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ach82000b (Sep 3, 2017)

Marsaj said:


> Have u applied for Internal auditor category?


No I got an invitation for SE


----------



## Marsaj (Feb 25, 2018)

Did anyone get invite in March from NSW for internal Auditor category??


----------



## theunique (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi All,

I got an invite from VIC earlier today and want to submit the nomination on my own rather than via migration agent.Will anyone be able to throw some light on the process.


Thanks in Advance


----------



## sudheerv2 (Jun 30, 2016)

theunique said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got an invite from VIC earlier today and want to submit the nomination on my own rather than via migration agent.Will anyone be able to throw some light on the process.
> 
> ...


hi, 
what is your EOI date ? 
can you please reply with your points score ? 
thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

theunique said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got an invite from VIC earlier today and want to submit the nomination on my own rather than via migration agent.Will anyone be able to throw some light on the process.
> 
> ...


Go through the thread and the embedded links therein 

You will get a complete idea on how to submit the application 

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia-what-you-need-know-read-first.html

Cheers


----------



## theunique (Feb 26, 2018)

Hi mate,

Here you go.. 

----------------------------------------------
EOI for 189 : 6th Feb (with 70 Points)
EOI for 190 NSW : 8th Feb (with 75 Points)
EOI for 190 VIC : 8th Feb (with 75 points)
Pre-invite 190 NSW : 16th Feb
Pre-invite 190 VIC : 05 March
Submitted Nomination : 17th Feb
Approval - Waiting 


Points Breakdown :
Age : 30
PTE : 20 
Edu : 15
Experience : 5
SS : 5 (for NSW)


----------



## theunique (Feb 26, 2018)

Thanks a lot.. will go through the same..


----------



## Marsaj (Feb 25, 2018)

victoria internal auditor category requires 2 yrs experience in australia....is that correct can anyone please confirm


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Marsaj said:


> victoria internal auditor category requires 2 yrs experience in australia....is that correct can anyone please confirm


Hi there! Try posting in Victoria thread (links below). You have higher chance to get an answer there.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-visa-aspirants-2017-2018-migration-year.html


----------



## macvj878 (Feb 11, 2018)

ach82000b said:


> HI did you remove EOI for 189? Is it ok to keep them and apply for NSW after invitation?


Nopes...My first preference in 189..but looking at the current situation, i will accept whatever i get first 


ANZSCO : ICT Business Analyst - 261111 
IELTS : 8 attempts -- on Average L - 8.5, R - 7.5, S - 7.5, W - 6.5 
PTE : 8 attempts -- Final Score L - 80, R - 83, Speaking - 90, Writing - 87
190 Points: Age =30, English =20, Edu =15, Exp =5, State =5 = 75
189 Points: Age =30, English =20, Edu =15, Exp =5 = 70
Original EOI for State NSW - 13 Nov 2017 -- Never got ITA
Updated EOI 9 Feb 2018 for state NSW - After updating PTE and my points raised to 75
EOI (VIC): 9 Feb 2018 -- Waiting for Pre-Invite 
EOI 189 : 9 Feb 2018 -- Waiting for Invite
Pre-invite received (NSW): 16th Feb 2018
Pre-invite NSW Application lodged with $300 AUD: 20th Feb 2018
NSW Approval: Waiting ... 

Thanks
Vijay


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

1337 said:


> I had a gut feeling in the wee hours of morning that today is the day. Indeed today turned out to be the day. Got the NSW invite as well! Rushing to apply today




Guys I understand that you are expected to wait for upto 12 weeks from application for NSW final approval. I lodged it on Feb 17, 2018 and getting anxious now. Who else is waiting for final approval and since when?

Is it possible to create immiaccount and get medical examination done while you wait for the approval?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Point 1 : yes and also include documents like bank statements, payslips and tax document
> 
> Point 2 : nothing like that, but we have to follow some standard format ... you can get from their site also I guess
> 
> ...




Hi,

I'd like to clarify point # 1. The application form clearly mentions that optional docs including employment reference and bank statements need not be uploaded if assessment report has been attached. Therefore the form requires mandatory docs. In my case I attached employment letters as optional docs. I might be wrong. Can somebody confirm this?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

aafs88 said:


> I got a pre-invite from NSW for Stream 2 this morning.
> My details:
> 225113 : Marketing Specialist
> EOI submitted: 190 NSW on August 28, 2017 (85 Pts)
> ...




Hi,

I got the pre-invitie on the same day for 222311 and lodged application on Feb 17. Have you got any response so far?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> again this mysterious "pre-invite" - does it say anywhere that you are pre-invited?




I'm sure this must have been asked many times but do the applications for ITA get rejected? The 'pre-invite' clearly asks you to apply for NSW Nomination. They definitely retain the option to reject the nomination. Further, are there any chances of visa rejection after state approval?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

1337 said:


> Guys I understand that you are expected to wait for upto 12 weeks from application for NSW final approval. I lodged it on Feb 17, 2018 and getting anxious now. Who else is waiting for final approval and since when?
> 
> Is it possible to create immiaccount and get medical examination done while you wait for the approval?
> 
> ...


Is it possible to create immiaccount and get medical examination done while you wait for the approval?: Yes you can, but it is always suggested to do that after getting invite in skill select.

In my case, I am in process of getting medical and PCC first after that I will click on apply visa in skill select to get the direct grant (finger crossed).


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

SunV said:


> Is it possible to create immiaccount and get medical examination done while you wait for the approval?: Yes you can, but it is always suggested to do that after getting invite in skill select.
> 
> 
> 
> In my case, I am in process of getting medical and PCC first after that I will click on apply visa in skill select to get the direct grant (finger crossed).




Thanks for your reply. What's the harm in getting the medical exam done since it has validity of a year I believe? I've already got my PCC like you and would surely want a direct grant 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

1337 said:


> I'm sure this must have been asked many times but do the applications for ITA get rejected? The 'pre-invite' clearly asks you to apply for NSW Nomination. They definitely retain the option to reject the nomination. Further, are there any chances of visa rejection after state approval?


Yes, visa can be rejected after invitation but in case of False points claimed or forged documentation.

If application is genuine I never heard of any rejection by CO.

Andrey or Newbienz or any other member who know any case of rejection may explain more on this topic.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

1337 said:


> I'm sure this must have been asked many times but do the applications for ITA get rejected? The 'pre-invite' clearly asks you to apply for NSW Nomination. They definitely retain the option to reject the nomination. Further, are there any chances of visa rejection after state approval?




There is no such thing as pre invite
, its incorrect term.

You were invited.

Obviously you can be rejected if you don’t provide proper docs. 

VIC rejects on suitability factors too.

NSW - I personally never saw a rejection.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

1337 said:


> Guys I understand that you are expected to wait for upto 12 weeks from application for NSW final approval. I lodged it on Feb 17, 2018 and getting anxious now. Who else is waiting for final approval and since when?
> 
> Is it possible to create immiaccount and get medical examination done while you wait for the approval?
> 
> ...


I lodged on 6th Feb and still waiting. More anxious than you


----------



## leo3822 (Feb 19, 2018)

Hi fellows, I got NSW 190 invite for accounting general 85 points (20 points English, 5 points Ausralian work experience + 5 points state sponsor) on 02.03.2018. I paid $330.00 nomination fee and sent my resume as per my agent on the same day 02.03.2018. Do you know how long we should receive the nomination approval and ITA?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

leo3822 said:


> Hi fellows, I got NSW 190 invite for accounting general 85 points (20 points English, 5 points Ausralian work experience + 5 points state sponsor) on 02.03.2018. I paid $330.00 nomination fee and sent my resume as per my agent on the same day 02.03.2018. Do you know how long we should receive the nomination approval and ITA?




The processing time varies and can take up to 12 weeks. The shortest I have seen is in 5 days. On the other hand, there are people who applied on the 16 Feb round and still waiting until now.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dublinse (Nov 5, 2017)

Does anyone on here think I'll ever get one?

Occupation Code: 234914 PHYSICIST
DOE: 9/11/2017 70 Points
PTE A: 20 
Age: 30 
Qualification: 15

I've no points for experience, is this whats holding me back?


----------



## lokesh_raju (Jan 11, 2018)

*Nsw 233911*

Hi everyone
I am waiting for my invite for 190 state nomination. I already accepted the nomination application and waiting for the actual invite from DIBP. Below is a short timeline of my application. 

Thanks 

Skill: Aeronautical Engg 233911
Age-30pts
Education-15pts
English Language-20pts
Australian Education-5pts
State nomination-5pts
EOI date 10/01/2018
NSW Invite:2/02/2018
Nomination Application accepted:07/02/2018
Awaiting final invite

Thanks


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hey guys, for lodging visa, does the wife's birth certificate needs to be notarized? I will have it translated since it's not in English, but not sure if it needs to be notarized? Same with her university transcript, does that need to be notarized as well?


----------



## Marsaj (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi...
Did NSW invite any internal auditor in March?
I have submitted EOI with 75 points for internal auditor in FEB but no invitation yet
Do I have any chance?


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

lokesh_raju said:


> Hi everyone
> I am waiting for my invite for 190 state nomination. I already accepted the nomination application and waiting for the actual invite from DIBP. Below is a short timeline of my application.
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Seriously? I heard the invite from DIPD follow shortly after nomination email from NSW. Why don't you call NSW? You received approval long time back. Should have received ITA in EOI. Others may correct me though.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> Hey guys, for lodging visa, does the wife's birth certificate needs to be notarized? I will have it translated since it's not in English, but not sure if it needs to be notarized? Same with her university transcript, does that need to be notarized as well?




Documents need not to be notarized if they are scanned originals in colour. If you are translating or the scan is in black and white, then they should be notarized.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mir0 (Oct 19, 2016)

tashilay said:


> Seriously? I heard the invite from DIPD follow shortly after nomination email from NSW. Why don't you call NSW? You received approval long time back. Should have received ITA in EOI. Others may correct me though.


This is inaccurate, it takes up to 12 weeks for NSW to send you the actual DIBP ITA.


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

Does NSW even invite mechanical engineers? Couldn't find any invites being sent to mechanical engineers all these years by NSW on immitracker


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> There is no such thing as pre invite
> , its incorrect term.
> 
> You were invited.
> ...




The things you say makes our day 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

Mir0 said:


> This is inaccurate, it takes up to 12 weeks for NSW to send you the actual DIBP ITA.


What is inaccurate? He has been already approved by NSW. And ITA from DIPD in EOI should be instant no? I saw in old thread, just appear as apply visa right after you get approval.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Mir0 said:


> This is inaccurate, it takes up to 12 weeks for NSW to send you the actual DIBP ITA.




I dont think you will ever see 12 weeks processing time from NSW  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

Is anybody received NSW invitation yesterday or today?


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

tashilay said:


> What is inaccurate? He has been already approved by NSW. And ITA from DIPD in EOI should be instant no? I saw in old thread, just appear as apply visa right after you get approval.


You are confused. What i understand is that he has applied for NSW state nomintion and once they approve of it an ITA would be issued.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

jerryniks said:


> You are confused. What i understand is that he has applied for NSW state nomintion and once they approve of it an ITA would be issued.


He was approved by NSW on 7th Feb, check his signature...


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

tashilay said:


> He was approved by NSW on 7th Feb, check his signature...


I think he might have meant that he accepted the invitation on 7th February and is still waiting for approval from NSW and also the ITA from DHA...

I might be wrong though but that was how I interpreted his post and timeline.


----------



## mohanraopk (Nov 30, 2017)

any chance for 60+5 for code 261312. please suggest


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

For dependent child, do we need to provide vaccination records or any doctor's certificate as well?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

mohanraopk said:


> any chance for 60+5 for code 261312. please suggest




No. So many people have been waiting with 70+5. Let alone 65+5. What is your points breakdown?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Stevefranc said:


> Does NSW even invite mechanical engineers? Couldn't find any invites being sent to mechanical engineers all these years by NSW on immitracker


Hi mate,
I haven´t seen many mechanical engineers invited by NSW. I know some guys with 70+5 and still waiting..


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

addy101 said:


> For dependent child, do we need to provide vaccination records or any doctor's certificate as well?




Not for EOI or even visa. For visa Medicals are required for children above 2 years.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msrms (Nov 13, 2017)

Is it better to take up 190 State nomination (65 + 5(SN) = 70 POINTS) OR wait for 189 with 65 points - Non - pro rata occupation.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

addy101 said:


> For dependent child, do we need to provide vaccination records or any doctor's certificate as well?


better to bring it in, we had the UK red books, which we did bring in.


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

msrms said:


> Is it better to take up 190 State nomination (65 + 5(SN) = 70 POINTS) OR wait for 189 with 65 points - Non - pro rata occupation.


I would advice to take up whatever comes first...these are difficult times..you never know...

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Not for EOI or even visa. For visa Medicals are required for children above 2 years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Medicals above 2? As far as i recall even few month old were subjected to it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Medicals above 2? As far as i recall even few month old were subjected to it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




For kids below 2 have to undergo basic medical check. Above 2 yrs have to undergo TB test as well atleast in India..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

thanks both for the info. I will definitely keep them handy even if not required during visa lodge


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> For kids below 2 have to undergo basic medical check. Above 2 yrs have to undergo TB test as well atleast in India..
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thevfact is they have to do meds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fwang (Mar 2, 2018)

Would there be any expected round of invitation this Friday? or would the next invitation round will be next Friday?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

fwang said:


> Would there be any expected round of invitation this Friday? or would the next invitation round will be next Friday?




There are no rounds in sc190. Nsw can invite daily, weekly or monthly- whenever they like to invite. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

*will Skill assessment expiry enough reason to email*

Hello everyone,

I know we can email NSW if we loose points from age or visa expires but wondering if skill assessment expiry be enough reason to email. I resist not to inquire and wait for the outcome, but it's taking forever, check my signature


----------



## lokesh_raju (Jan 11, 2018)

lilymay said:


> I think he might have meant that he accepted the invitation on 7th February and is still waiting for approval from NSW and also the ITA from DHA...
> 
> I might be wrong though but that was how I interpreted his post and timeline.


You are right. When it comes to state nomination subclass 190, its clearly mentioned on their website, the step by step processes involved after you get an initial invitation. Check NSW industry website for more info. Stage one is your preinvite and then the application approval or final DIBP invite. I just accepted the preinvite and now awaiting approval for the final one.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

lokesh_raju said:


> You are right. When it comes to state nomination subclass 190, its clearly mentioned on their website, the step by step processes involved after you get an initial invitation. Check NSW industry website for more info. Stage one is your preinvite and then the application approval or final DIBP invite. I just accepted the preinvite and now awaiting approval for the final one.




There is no such stage as “preinvite” dont confuse things. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohanraopk (Nov 30, 2017)

foxes said:


> No. So many people have been waiting with 70+5. Let alone 65+5. What is your points breakdown?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Points: Age -25, Qualification-15, Employment-10, English-10, State sponsor-5


----------



## Pranavpk (Oct 6, 2017)

I have applied in skillsselect for stream 2 in 190 visa subclass for NSW on 13th December 2017 with 70 points and still haven't received my invitation for EOI. Any information on how much time does it usually take? My anzsco code is 263213 - ICT system test engineer


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Mitsi said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Got the Pre-invite from NSW today morning!! Thank you all for your support and guidance
> 
> Thanks


any update on ITA ? I am also waiting ...got pre on 2nd of this month


----------



## What3v3r (Feb 1, 2018)

In the NSW portal it states that "NSW assesses the application and nominates successful applicant to DIBP", hence I have two questions:

1. Is it possible that even if you were invited by NSW and provided all the documents to backup your points you can still be NOT nominated by NSW? Or is that usually not the case?

2. After NSW nominates you to DIBP, when do you receive the invitation from DIBP? For Subclass 189, it is done every 2 weeks, is there some timeframe for Subclass 190, or is it pretty much the same moment the NSW nominates you?

Thank you in advance for the answers.

P. S. Please do not use the pre-invite terminology as it is confusing.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

What3v3r said:


> In the NSW portal it states that "NSW assesses the application and nominates successful applicant to DIBP", hence I have two questions:
> 
> 1. Is it possible that even if you were invited by NSW and provided all the documents to backup your points you can still be NOT nominated by NSW? Or is that usually not the case?
> 
> ...



1. Is it possible that even if you were invited by NSW and provided all the documents to backup your points you can still be NOT nominated by NSW? Or is that usually not the case?: 

Rejection is very very rare if claims are genuine but it's on state to decide, usually VIC rejection is very high and NSW rejection is very very very very LOW.

2. After NSW nominates you to DIBP, when do you receive the invitation from DIBP? For Subclass 189, it is done every 2 weeks, is there some timeframe for Subclass 190, or is it pretty much the same moment the NSW nominates you?:

You will receive your invite within fraction of seconds after ITA nomination approval, for few members Invite mail came first and then state approval mail.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Hi all,

Can someone guide that spouse ielts will improve score or she required job experience as well..

Thanks


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

rahul7star said:


> any update on ITA ? I am also waiting ...got pre on 2nd of this month


I submitted all the documents yesterday and now waiting for nomination approval. It can take anything between 7 days to 12 weeks (generally they reply within 8 weeks)


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone guide that spouse ielts will improve score or she required job experience as well..
> 
> Thanks


For claiming partner points you need get her occupation assessed from respective authority. Ielts score and experience requirement will depend on assessing body's criteria


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> I submitted all the documents yesterday and now waiting for nomination approval. It can take anything between 7 days to 12 weeks (generally they reply within 8 weeks)


8 weeks? 
Where you got that from?
I can see many members got their invitation in 2 weeks


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Can someone guide that spouse ielts will improve score or she required job experience as well..
> 
> Thanks


For claiming partner points you need get her occupation assessed from respective authority. Ielts score and experience requirement will depend on assessing body's criteria. And anyhow 5 points is the maximum you can claim for partner


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

yes , thats what i also heard...2 weeks time...lets see who get 1st for 2nd march pre invite


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> yes , thats what i also heard...2 weeks time...lets see who get 1st for 2nd march pre invite


there is no specific period to get approval. It is a range they have provided and max is 12 weeks. Many have got there's in as early as 5 days and some are waiting beyond 4 weeks. See my signature


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> yes , thats what i also heard...2 weeks time...lets see who get 1st for 2nd march pre invite


I also submitted my application to NSW on 2nd of March. We'll see how long it takes.
Did you already get PCC and Medical?


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> I also submitted my application to NSW on 2nd of March. We'll see how long it takes.
> Did you already get PCC and Medical?


Not yet...nt getting feelin to do all those before proper invite :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Anjankhanal (Mar 7, 2018)

Congratulations for your invitation, I am a civil engineer aswell and applied 190 nsw nomination on 5th of September with 60+5 points, but have not received any invitations yet. How do they issue the invitation, have I done any thing wrong with my eoi or they issue invitation randomly. I am a bit confused, can anybody help. Have anyone else received invitation with 65 points for civil engineer recently. Thanks


----------



## Pranavpk (Oct 6, 2017)

eashwar said:


> milindpatel26 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi mate. What are ur EOI points n skill code?
> ...


Wow that's so fast I applied for skillsselect on 13th Dec 2017 and still haven't got the invite


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Anjankhanal said:


> Congratulations for your invitation, I am a civil engineer aswell and applied 190 nsw nomination on 5th of September with 60+5 points, but have not received any invitations yet. How do they issue the invitation, have I done any thing wrong with my eoi or they issue invitation randomly. I am a bit confused, can anybody help. Have anyone else received invitation with 65 points for civil engineer recently. Thanks




The current trend for NSW is 70+5 points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Pranavpk said:


> Wow that's so fast I applied for skillsselect on 13th Dec 2017 and still haven't got the invite



Both of you have different occupations. His is on the NSW priority skilled occupation.

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__d...-Priority-Skilled-Occupation-List-2017-18.pdf


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

I need some urgent advise from the experts here, I think I screwed up a little.

I did my ACS assessment done in April 2017, which had my employment details till March 2017 as it expects us to put an end date with each employment even if you are working there at the time of application. So my ACS assessment says "The following employment after March 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code."


Now first issue is that I misinterpreted the "after March" as "from March" and in my EOI I put my employment start date as 1st March 2009. Secondly, since the assessment was from March 2009 till March 2017, its exactly 8 years and this one month issue might make it 7 years and 11 months which makes me loose 5 points. But since I am still working in the same organization as of now which makes it one more year in my experience and the same is also mentioned in EOI (current date is empty) I believe I can still claim those 5 points based on the updated reference letter. But I did not upload updated reference letter with NSW application I submitted two weeks earlier as I thought ACS was enough.

Please advise what should I do in this scenario, or do you think this is a big issue and is a problem now?


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

hey guys, I am looking at doing a Medical, I can create a new application for myself in My Health Declarations, but how do I create for a dependent applicant?


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> hey guys, I am looking at doing a Medical, I can create a new application for myself in My Health Declarations, but how do I create for a dependent applicant?


have you done with Pcc ? police will ask document right before doing Pcc??

Let me know the steps of medal too and also an we create imig account now before final inivte ?


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> have you done with Pcc ? police will ask document right before doing Pcc??
> 
> Let me know the steps of medal too and also an we create imig account now before final inivte ?


I did the PCC yesterday, only needed my passport.
I already have Immiaccount because I applied for a tourist visa before, but not sure how to apply for medical for a dependent applicant.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> I did the PCC yesterday, only needed my passport.
> I already have Immiaccount because I applied for a tourist visa before, but not sure how to apply for medical for a dependent applicant.


whats the PCC validity ? 3 months or 1 yr. I am also thinking now to do it , but they shld ask show aus document right before doing?


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> whats the PCC validity ? 3 months or 1 yr. I am also thinking now to do it , but they shld ask show aus document right before doing?


I got PCC from Thane PSK. They didn't asked me any Aus document. Only current address proof and passport.

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> whats the PCC validity ? 3 months or 1 yr. I am also thinking now to do it , but they shld ask show aus document right before doing?


It's 1 year for migration and they don't ask you to show anything except for passport.


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> It's 1 year for migration and they don't ask you to show anything except for passport.


Current address proof will be required...

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

vkbaghel said:


> Current address proof will be required...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


You are right, they actually scanned my ID which is a proof of address.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> I need some urgent advise from the experts here, I think I screwed up a little.
> 
> I did my ACS assessment done in April 2017, which had my employment details till March 2017 as it expects us to put an end date with each employment even if you are working there at the time of application. So my ACS assessment says "The following employment after March 2009 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261311 (Analyst Programmer) of the ANZSCO Code."
> 
> ...




Anyone on this please?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

*Nsw ita*

Hi guys,

Just to update, I received NSW ITA today. Now getting ready for PCC and Medicals to apply for visa.:director:


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

sumitggn said:


> Anyone on this please?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you invited or not yet? if you are not invited, update your EOI according the assessment. If you are invited, it might be a problem. 

Also experts could help you


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

labhan said:


> Are you invited or not yet? if you are not invited, update your EOI according the assessment. If you are invited, it might be a problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Also experts could help you




I was invited on 16 feb and already have lodged the application.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeeshansheikh83 (Feb 27, 2018)

*ICT Project Manager Occupation*

Anyone with ICT Project?

ANZSCO: 135112 (ICT Project Manager)
ACS: 8 June, 2017
IELTS: 8 July, 2017 - L6.5, R6, W6 S7
Total Points: Age=25 | English=0 | Education=15 | Experience=15 | TOTAL 55
EOI 190 (NSW): June 24, 2017 with (55+5) 60 points 
PTE (1st Atempt): 14 December, 2017 - L65, R64, S90, W63
PTE (2nd Atempt): 3 January, 2018 - L69, R65, S88, W68
Total Points: Age=25 | English=10 | Education=15 | Experience=15 | TOTAL 65
EOI 190 (Victoria): 4 January, 2018 with (65+5) 70 points 
EOI 190 (NSW) Updated: 5 January, 2018 with (65+5) 70 points 
EOI 489 (South Australia): 26 February, 2018 with (65+10) 75 points


----------



## Sam_2810 (Mar 3, 2017)

jerryniks said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just to update, I received NSW ITA today. Now getting ready for PCC and Medicals to apply for visa.:director:


Congratulations.. Can u share ur timeline..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Sam_2810 said:


> Congratulations.. Can u share ur timeline..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Its down here in the signature.


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hello every one,
Anyone got state sponsorship/ invitations for civil engineer 233211 with 65+5 points


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

jerryniks said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just to update, I received NSW ITA today. Now getting ready for PCC and Medicals to apply for visa.:director:


Do they send only in office hrs or its random?

I am also waiting for ITA damn...too difficult to wait


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> Do they send only in office hrs or its random?
> 
> I am also waiting for ITA damn...too difficult to wait


Understand your plight..not too sure when they send it but guess they do it during office hours.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

jerryniks said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just to update, I received NSW ITA today. Now getting ready for PCC and Medicals to apply for visa.:director:


Congrats, Just curious, what time did email arrive?

Good luck with rest of the procedure...


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Congrats, Just curious, what time did email arrive?
> 
> Good luck with rest of the procedure...


Thanks...received it early morning australia time. Not sure about the exact time as it came to my agent


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

What3v3r said:


> In the NSW portal it states that "NSW assesses the application and nominates successful applicant to DIBP", hence I have two questions:
> 
> 1. Is it possible that even if you were invited by NSW and provided all the documents to backup your points you can still be NOT nominated by NSW? Or is that usually not the case?
> 
> ...




1. Never heard of, been involved in immigration for many years now. 

2. You get ita immediately, its not like in CA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

can we fill in forms 80 and 1221 on the computer or they must be printed and filled in with a pen?


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

jerryniks said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just to update, I received NSW ITA today. Now getting ready for PCC and Medicals to apply for visa.:director:


Congratulations for the ITA. I applied on 02/23/2012....still waiting ...

One question : As soon as you receive, did u check your EOI? Does it say " APPLY NOW for your NSW EOI???


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

lnhebbar said:


> Congratulations for the ITA. I applied on 02/23/2012....still waiting ...
> 
> One question : As soon as you receive, did u check your EOI? Does it say " APPLY NOW for your NSW EOI???


Thanks

yes it does show that


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

jerryniks said:


> Thanks
> 
> yes it does show that


Thank you for the quick response. Could you please let me know the timing of the email? It would be really helpful.


----------



## raj16 (Feb 13, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> Anyone on this please?
> 
> So far going through multiple queries in this forum, I have seen the following two as common scenarios:
> 
> ...


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

raj16 said:


> sumitggn said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone on this please?
> ...


----------



## hshssuresh (Nov 10, 2017)

Dear All,
Please look into my queries of filling 190 visa application form and help me in this regard.

Employment in Nominated Occupation

Q1.
Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?

what should the option be selected ? Yes or No?
IF the option to be selected is Yes, what should be the years i should select. 
Here is my situation.
I have experience in company A as 3 years 2 months, company B as 5 years, 5months and Company C as 7 years, 1month(as per ACS report as on July 2017; now this gets accounted as 7years 10 months as on date??)

AS per ACS report, experience was considered after deducting 6 years from my total experience and was considered from septemeber 2007 onwards. Please suggest how many years i can select.

Please note that I have worked in UK for 18 months and Australia for 9 months in the above period.


Q2.
Has the applicant been employed in Australia in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?	

what should the option be selected ? Yes or No?

If Yes, should i show as 9 months exclusive of above experience.
Please note that my ACS has experience of above 3 companies and my consultant has not shown it in ACS as exclusively for UK experience and Australia experience as both were on deputation from India.

Please suggest.

Q3.
Non-migrating members of the family unit.
Does the applicant have any members of their family init not travelling to Australia who are not Australia citizens or Australia permanent residents?

which option to be selected Yes/No

I have mentioned my family details in form 80 where I have included my parents, brother and sister. They are not dependent on me and financially independent. So, please suggest as I am currently planning migration only for my wife and kid.

Many Thanks,
hssuresh


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi All,
I have uploaded customer reference for my onshore experience from my current project manager. In the current project I have been working as SME in the requirement phase, development lead in the build phase and now leading the team as test lead in testing phase as I am the one who has function understanding of the business. My project manager has written these three as roles and all the responsibilities for SME, developer and test lead.
I have applied with 261313 (software engineer) code, will the role of test lead can create any issue in visa outcome? Can they say that test lead is for software tester profile not for a software engineer?
I am really worried and had a sleepless night and was coursing my self why I have uploaded the customer reference.
Can someone put some light on this?


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

Any invites today ??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

icycool said:


> Hi All,
> I have uploaded customer reference for my onshore experience from my current project manager. In the current project I have been working as SME in the requirement phase, development lead in the build phase and now leading the team as test lead in testing phase as I am the one who has function understanding of the business. My project manager has written these three as roles and all the responsibilities for SME, developer and test lead.
> I have applied with 261313 (software engineer) code, will the role of test lead can create any issue in visa outcome? Can they say that test lead is for software tester profile not for a software engineer?
> I am really worried and had a sleepless night and was coursing my self why I have uploaded the customer reference.
> Can someone put some light on this?


Don't worry mate. Software Engineer profile will cover everything in SDLC. TO be precise it cover everything from requirement analysis to production deployment. The new name for it is Full Stack Engineer. I gave a similar profile which involved everything from development, testing, deployment and automation. Yet they approved my profile. So, dont worry.


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

Hello All,

Looking for any ITA update as on today 09/03/2018.
Below are my points and Timelines.

ICT Business Analyst 261111
Age *25*
PTE *20* (90, 90, 90,90)
B.Tech *15*
ACS Positive with 0 exp 
1 year Australian Exp *5* pts
Partner Points *5* Pts
EOI 189 (70 pts) 01/02/2018
EOI NSW (75 pts) 01/02/2018
Pre Invite NSW 16/02/2018
Pre Invite acceptance 24/02/2018

Awaiting ITA NSW


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

hey guys, just found this checklist for 190 visa:
http://www.190visa.com/uploads/2/0/9/2/20922422/190-applicant-checklist.pdf

It mentions that every document needs to be certified. To some of the guys who already applied, did you certify your documents? (passport, birth certificate, bank statements...)


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

eashwar said:


> Don't worry mate. Software Engineer profile will cover everything in SDLC. TO be precise it cover everything from requirement analysis to production deployment. The new name for it is Full Stack Engineer. I gave a similar profile which involved everything from development, testing, deployment and automation. Yet they approved my profile. So, dont worry.


Congratz buddy. Complete your documentation and move ahead.
Remember one more thing, I have read on their website (NSW) the link is open for 14 days and for a limited number of times, be careful you can read the same on their website.


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks eashwar.



eashwar said:


> Don't worry mate. Software Engineer profile will cover everything in SDLC. TO be precise it cover everything from requirement analysis to production deployment. The new name for it is Full Stack Engineer. I gave a similar profile which involved everything from development, testing, deployment and automation. Yet they approved my profile. So, dont worry.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Does NSW send invites only on Fridays?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

raj.sourabh said:


> Does NSW send invites only on Fridays?




They say they don’t have any specific timelines when to send invites. However, I have seen invites being sent on Friday every 2 weeks. The last one was on 2nd of Mar, So expect the invites next week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

foxes said:


> They say they don’t have any specific timelines when to send invites. However, I have seen invites being sent on Friday every 2 weeks. The last one was on 2nd of Mar, So expect the invites next week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hey, does any civil engineer 233211 got state sponsorship from NSW with 65+5 points, English 10 points?


----------



## Dream2BushLand (Sep 16, 2017)

PTE- 10
Age - 30
Exp - 00
Degree - 15
Aus Study 05
PY 05
NAATI 05
Occupation- Business Analyst 

TOTAL 189-70 and 190-75
Waiting for invitation


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

Immi master said:


> PTE- 10
> Age - 30
> Exp - 00
> Degree - 15
> ...




Tell us more about professional year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dream2BushLand (Sep 16, 2017)

jbkhunda said:


> Tell us more about professional year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


PY- post study internship for one year to get 5 points

is W/O means without SS 5 points in https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


----------



## myadav2784 (Jan 13, 2018)

Immi master said:


> PY- post study internship for one year to get 5 points
> 
> is W/O means without SS 5 points in https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


Hi,

How did you achieve 5 points for NAATI? Can you please guide.
I have 65 points and chances are low to get an invite.
If you can guide. I am currently in USA.

Thanks
Manju


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Hello friends,
I´ve already asked this question but didn´t get a valuable answer.
I have 5 years of experience which was already assessed 1,5 years ago. Now, I´m still working at the same company and doing same tasks. Should I put my experience after the assessment date as relevant or non-relevant considering the fact that my points for experience remain the same?


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

myadav2784 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am looking for an answer to this question. I desperately need 5 points extra and NAATI is something which I want to explore. If anyone can give some guidance then it would be helpful.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## engineer874 (Aug 27, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Hello friends,
> I´ve already asked this question but didn´t get a valuable answer.
> I have 5 years of experience which was already assessed 1,5 years ago. Now, I´m still working at the same company and doing same tasks. Should I put my experience after the assessment date as relevant or non-relevant considering the fact that my points for experience remain the same?


Hey bro,

You had been assessed by EA? If you are in same job than you can mark it relevant and can show in EOI even if there is no change in points.

Sent from my KIW-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dream2BushLand (Sep 16, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> I am looking for an answer to this question. I desperately need 5 points extra and NAATI is something which I want to explore. If anyone can give some guidance then it would be helpful.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Here is answer for NAATI

You can secure 5 points by passing NAATI-professional interpreter exam. Firstly, we need to choose the language and that language has to be in the NAATI language list and I did in Hindi. NAATI is bit harder compare to PTE because format of the exam where marks are deduct for each error or mistake you make. 

Secondly, I think you have to be in Australia if you want to give exam. 

Thirdly, there are two ways for naati, either you can directly book the naati exam similarly pte or ielts or you can do diploma of interpreting and you will have lots practice during classes but exam will be taken by naati authorized body. 
Check below link 

https://www.naati.com.au/
http://www.siit.nsw.edu.au/


----------



## debeash (Nov 22, 2013)

jerryniks said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just to update, I received NSW ITA today. Now getting ready for PCC and Medicals to apply for visa.:director:


Congratulations!!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

Ptera said:


> Hello friends,
> I´ve already asked this question but didn´t get a valuable answer.
> I have 5 years of experience which was already assessed 1,5 years ago. Now, I´m still working at the same company and doing same tasks. Should I put my experience after the assessment date as relevant or non-relevant considering the fact that my points for experience remain the same?


Saw everyone putting relevant from forum here. Even if no difference in point, if for state, number of years of experience matters.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newpain01 said:


> hey guys, just found this checklist for 190 visa:
> http://www.190visa.com/uploads/2/0/9/2/20922422/190-applicant-checklist.pdf
> 
> It mentions that every document needs to be certified. To some of the guys who already applied, did you certify your documents? (passport, birth certificate, bank statements...)




Thats why dont follow their advice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oasis_australia (Mar 10, 2018)

Hi guys:
I submitted EOI in 261313 with 70 points (Age:30, Edu:15, Exp:5, PTE:20) on Jan 12, but I have not received NSW pre-invite yet. I have no idea why I have not been selected. Is it because pte score is not that high? My pte score is 85 (80,90,80,86), not 90. Thanks in advance.


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

*Hello*

Hello guys,
I have updated my EOI for NSW on 7th with 80 points including SS, so when can i expect the invite for software engineer? and what about chance in 189.and should i go for 190 if i get invite of 190 first?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

oasis_australia said:


> Hi guys:
> I submitted EOI in 261313 with 70 points (Age:30, Edu:15, Exp:5, PTE:20) on Jan 12, but I have not received NSW pre-invite yet. I have no idea why I have not been selected. Is it because pte score is not that high? My pte score is 85 (80,90,80,86), not 90. Thanks in advance.


Hmmm. Not like that 79-90 same bro, don't think about 90 score in PTE 79 and 90 both are same. You can get next round wait patiently at least 2 months after DOE, 189-70 points so difficult, so you expect nxt NSW round you will get the :cheer2:invite from NSW.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

ankititp said:


> Hello guys,
> I have updated my EOI for NSW on 7th with 80 points including SS, so when can i expect the invite for software engineer? and what about chance in 189.and should i go for 190 if i get invite of 190 first?


go for 190 if you get next round don't think about the 189 visa, at the current 189 visa so difficult friend because of 300 invitations, please proceed for 190.


----------



## winter_soldier (Oct 30, 2017)

I have the same question. What do you mean - "Thats why dont follow their advice."
Is there a need for getting documents certified?




andreyx108b said:


> newpain01 said:
> 
> 
> > hey guys, just found this checklist for 190 visa:
> ...


----------



## Sachin1984 (Mar 10, 2018)

Hi all - I applied for NSW with 65+5 points for Software Engineer 261313 on 9 Mar. 
When can I expect the initial invite for NSW? Is it going to be a long wait?

Any inputs will be helpful. Thanks in advance.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi All, have a query, please help.
> I have submitted the EOIs(separate EOI) for NSW(on 16th Feb 2018) and Victoria on 28th Feb 2018 for 261313 with 70+5 points.
> 
> Will the probability of receiving the nomination(pre-invite) from either of the state come down as I have shown interest in multiple states??


Guys, please suggest....


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Thats why dont follow their advice.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What do you mean? Can you please explain?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Sachin1984 said:


> Hi all - I applied for NSW with 65+5 points for Software Engineer 261313 on 9 Mar.
> When can I expect the initial invite for NSW? Is it going to be a long wait?
> 
> Any inputs will be helpful. Thanks in advance.




Current trend for NSW is 70+5. Even if they start inviting 65+5 anytime soon, there are people who have applied since last year.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sachin1984 (Mar 10, 2018)

foxes said:


> Sachin1984 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all - I applied for NSW with 65+5 points for Software Engineer 261313 on 9 Mar.
> ...



So does that mean I can’t expect before nov - dec?


----------



## Sachin1984 (Mar 10, 2018)

nnk_ec said:


> nnk_ec said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All, have a query, please help.
> ...


I have heard there is some negative impact if you don’t show commitment towards one state and apply for multiple states.


----------



## oasis_australia (Mar 10, 2018)

venkat said:


> Hmmm. Not like that 79-90 same bro, don't think about 90 score in PTE 79 and 90 both are same. You can get next round wait patiently at least 2 months after DOE, 189-70 points so difficult, so you expect nxt NSW round you will get the :cheer2:invite from NSW.


Thanks man, like you said, I did select NSW for 190, but still haven't got the invitation for 2 months. That's why I guess pte score may be the reason. Does anyone have the same situation?


----------



## oasis_australia (Mar 10, 2018)

oasis_australia said:


> Thanks man, like you said, I did select NSW for 190, but still haven't got the invitation for 2 months. That's why I guess pte score may be the reason. Does anyone have the same situation?


I checked immitracker, it seems like a lot of candidates in 261313 having 70 points with ielts 9 get invited within 2 weeks after an EOI submission.


----------



## Srao (Mar 11, 2018)

Hi All, Can anyone please help me when i might get an invite for 190 NSW. Shall i expect by end of this year. Below are my details

Code :261313 software engineer
Points: 65+ 5 (ss) = 70 
DOE: July 31 2017
Visa : 190 NSW


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

oasis_australia said:


> I checked immitracker, it seems like a lot of candidates in 261313 having 70 points with ielts 9 get invited within 2 weeks after an EOI submission.



I am not following 2613 closely so I might be wrong on this.

NSW selects applicants based on a number of specifc criteria in the following order: 1. Occupation; 2. Total points; 3. English; 4. Experience; 5. DOE

Those who got invited by NSW, do they claim more points for experience than you? 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Srao (Mar 11, 2018)

foxes said:


> oasis_australia said:
> 
> 
> > I checked immitracker, it seems like a lot of candidates in 261313 having 70 points with ielts 9 get invited within 2 weeks after an EOI submission.
> ...


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

The last person with this code got invited at 75 plus 5...i think in the last round. Check earlier posts in this thread.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Srao said:


> Hi All, Can anyone please help me when i might get an invite for 190 NSW. Shall i expect by end of this year. Below are my details
> 
> Code :261313 software engineer
> Points: 65+ 5 (ss) = 70
> ...


If they keep inviting 300 people for 189, the chance is you will not get invited with 65+5.


----------



## alzette (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi all, 
I'm expecting to get the invitation from NSW next Friday with the points below. Is that realistic?
Another question is: what document will NSW ask me to submit? Will it be the same as the document required by DIBP when you lodge your visa application?

Thanks a lot for your help!

261111 - ICT Business Analyst
Age: 25
Experience: 10 (10+ years of experience but with gaps of a few months in the last 5 years, therefore ACS accorded "7 year 8 months" for my experience)
Education: 15
PTE-A: 20
Partner: 5 (Accountant 221111)
EOI 189: 9 March 2018 with 75 points
EOI 190: 9 March 2018 with 80 points


----------



## falcon22 (May 19, 2014)

Friends what are the chances of getting an invite from NSW for occupation 2631 with 65+5 = 70 points.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

falcon22 said:


> Friends what are the chances of getting an invite from NSW for occupation 2631 with 65+5 = 70 points.




If they keep the 300 invites per round trend, then 65+5 is not likely to happen.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

alzette said:


> Hi all,
> I'm expecting to get the invitation from NSW next Friday with the points below. Is that realistic?
> Another question is: what document will NSW ask me to submit? Will it be the same as the document required by DIBP when you lodge your visa application?
> 
> ...




You should get it next Friday. The only reason if you don’t get it next Friday is if the cutoff will be before your EOI, in which case you will get invited one round after.

Generally, you have to provide all documents to support your points claim. On top of that, you must also provide a resume. There is no template specified by NSW.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bapudamunda (Aug 24, 2017)

alzette said:


> Hi all,
> I'm expecting to get the invitation from NSW next Friday with the points below. Is that realistic?
> Another question is: what document will NSW ask me to submit? Will it be the same as the document required by DIBP when you lodge your visa application?
> 
> ...




Best of luck. Do inform us if you get invitation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rn_mishra007 (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi Members,

I submitted EOI for 133111 - Construction Project Manager with 70+5 points on 28-Feb-2018 for SC190 (NSW).

Age:30, Qualification: 15, Experience: 5, English:20, SS: 5, Total: 75 points

Please advise if I should expect invite from NSW in upcoming round on Friday, 16th March.

Thanks


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

rn_mishra007 said:


> Hi Members,
> 
> I submitted EOI for 133111 - Construction Project Manager with 70+5 points on 28-Feb-2018 for SC190 (NSW).
> 
> ...




I don’t really see a lot of Construction Project Manager in this forum. However, it’s under NSW 190 Priority List and your points look good. I think you have a good chance mate!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello everyone, 

I had a quick query regarding NSW visa 190. If anyone can please comment on this, I would really appreciate it. I applied for NSW (DOE) on 19/02/2018 with 80 points (Accountant General). I received the NSW Nomination form on 02/03/2018. I filled in the form and uploaded all documents on 06/03/2018. An email receipt was sent to me after I filled in the nomination form and upload the documents. 

Upon looking closing, I could see that the last 3 documents had not been uploaded but I could see the category column on the right side filled. I wanted to know, if anyone else has experienced such issues or faced any such problems ? The patiently waited for each document to get uploaded and the size of the docs was note more than 10 MB. I wanted to know if case officers for NSW ask the applicant in case there are some documents missing ?!! 

It is a system issue from their side. I have called them thrice but the support team does know and does not want to know what happened and simply say " the case officer will contact you if he needs further documents".

I had uploaded everything correctly from my side but what the hell ??


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi folks,
Didn’t came to this thread for a while. 
Did i missed something on last Friday(10th)?
Have they given out invtes on last Friday?
Thnx. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cp_aus_pr (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi All,

I have received NSW pre invite on 3rd Feb and I submitted my documents in few days (probably by 7th Feb).

I have not heard back from them. Their email mentions that they generally take 12 weeks to revert back with response.

Any idea, by when they should revert back? Is this normal or they are taking long to process it?

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

cp_aus_pr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did you receive confirmation email that your application has been received?

Did you pay the $300 fee?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lokesh_raju (Jan 11, 2018)

randeep19492 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I had a quick query regarding NSW visa 190. If anyone can please comment on this, I would really appreciate it. I applied for NSW (DOE) on 19/02/2018 with 80 points (Accountant General). I received the NSW Nomination form on 02/03/2018. I filled in the form and uploaded all documents on 06/03/2018. An email receipt was sent to me after I filled in the nomination form and upload the documents.
> 
> ...


Hi 
I had an issue of accidentally choosing Australia as my country of birth while filling in the application. I sent an email mentioning as urgent and got a reply saying it doesn't affect the application outcome. I am guessing they might contact you because the supporting documents are more important which fetches you points and the best way to contact them is email quoting your reference number. That might help. 

Thanks


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

lokesh_raju said:


> Hi
> I had an issue of accidentally choosing Australia as my country of birth while filling in the application. I sent an email mentioning as urgent and got a reply saying it doesn't affect the application outcome. I am guessing they might contact you because the supporting documents are more important which fetches you points and the best way to contact them is email quoting your reference number. That might help.
> 
> Thanks


Thanks for this. How soon did you receive their response ?


----------



## cp_aus_pr (Sep 26, 2017)

foxes said:


> cp_aus_pr said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Hi, 

Thanks for response. 
I have paid 330 Aud and also received email about the application received confirmation. 

But, there is no news after that. The email mentions that the process takes around 12 weeks.

I was little concerned whether it takes so long to revert back with response or MINE IS especially longer on response. 

Thanks in Advance


----------



## lokesh_raju (Jan 11, 2018)

randeep19492 said:


> Thanks for this. How soon did you receive their response ?


No issues. Take office working hours into consideration and then u can predict the reply at around one business day or within that. 

Thanks


----------



## lokesh_raju (Jan 11, 2018)

cp_aus_pr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for response.
> I have paid 330 Aud and also received email about the application received confirmation.
> ...


Hi
I submitted the application on 7th feb as well. We have no options other than waiting for the reply and outcome. Technically speaking, if no response then u can consider the application is being processed on the basis of the evidence provided for the respective points claimed. Dont have to worry till then

Thanks


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

what are your codes and how many points do you have?


----------



## lokesh_raju (Jan 11, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> what are your codes and how many points do you have?


Mine is 233911 Aeronautical engineer 
Points 70 plus 5 for the state. 
Age 30
PTE 20
Education 15
Australian Study Required 5
EOI Date 10/01/2018
NSW Invite Date 02/02/2018
Thanks


----------



## ECE_PR (Jan 20, 2017)

Hi All,

Has anyone got approval from NSW recently. ?

I got an invite to apply for Nomination on 16.02 

Applied on 24/02. I haven't any response


----------



## Marsaj (Feb 25, 2018)

hi all
any updates for internal auditors?
has NSW invited anyone having 70+5 points?


----------



## winter_soldier (Oct 30, 2017)

Hi Seniors,

I am super new to this forum. Is there any chance for Accountants (75+5) with respect to 190 NSW with below details -

DOE - Feb 9th 2018
PTE - 20
Education - 15
Experience - 15
Age - 25
Total - 75
Total with SS - 75+5

Please give me some ray of hope! I thank you in advance for taking time to respond to me.


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

cp_aus_pr said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thanks for response.
> I have paid 330 Aud and also received email about the application received confirmation.
> ...


I submitted mine on 6th Feb and waiting. My only concern is my ACS expiring in May


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum and would like some information. I lodged my 190 EOI on 7th March 2018 and it was updated with 'Any state' instead of NSW. I realized this just today and updated my EOI. The status is now "Last Submitted on 12/3/2018". Will this have an effect on when NSW picks me?

Also, what is the wait time for NSW pre invites for 261311 (Software Analyst), Superior English and 3+ years work experience? (I Have a total of 70 points without state nomination - add that and i get 75).

Cheers!


----------



## Yvi86 (Feb 4, 2018)

tashilay said:


> I submitted mine on 6th Feb and waiting. My only concern is my ACS expiring in May


The recent trend used to be 1-3 weeks for getting the state nomination approved. Has this changed? Senior members any indication?


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

tashilay said:


> I submitted mine on 6th Feb and waiting. My only concern is my ACS expiring in May


so FEB queue is also not yet clear ..damn .

I submitted on 2 mar..i thought they will send by this Friday


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> so FEB queue is also not yet clear ..damn .
> 
> I submitted on 2 mar..i thought they will send by this Friday


I was also hoping for the same, also submitted on 2 march. 

I don't know if profession and points have any role once you submit an application to NSW?


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> I was also hoping for the same, also submitted on 2 march.
> 
> I don't know if profession and points have any role once you submit an application to NSW?


we both have same ode /score/profile 
haha lets see who gets 1st 

I think it depends on officer who picks the profile and time to process it


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hello mates,*

Please confirm if any progress noted for pre-invitation from NSW for category *Telecommunications Engineer 263311*..

*Thanks*


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

rahul7star said:


> so FEB queue is also not yet clear ..damn .
> 
> I submitted on 2 mar..i thought they will send by this Friday


time frame varies from case to case basis... But I think this week, people should get an update...


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Yvi86 said:


> The recent trend used to be 1-3 weeks for getting the state nomination approved. Has this changed? Senior members any indication?


12 Weeks.


----------



## Yvi86 (Feb 4, 2018)

SunV said:


> 12 Weeks.


I know the official processing time given by NSW. As I wrote the recent trend according to this forum and immitracker was 1-3 weeks to get the nomination approved from NSW.


----------



## Sam_2810 (Mar 3, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> so FEB queue is also not yet clear ..damn .
> 
> I submitted on 2 mar..i thought they will send by this Friday


E1 i have submitted by ITA application on 7th Feb for General accounts. Awaiting approval. Not sure how they process the applications. Some people have received in as low as 5 days. It's been almost 5 weeks in my case...
Guess we ll have to be patient...
All the best for all who are waiting for their approval. 

Regards,
Sam


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*190 ss nsw*



Yvi86 said:


> I know the official processing time given by NSW. As I wrote the recent trend according to this forum and immitracker was 1-3 weeks to get the nomination approved from NSW.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Hi*
:help:
Please help me for NSW SS for *ANZSCO Code :263311 | Telecommunications Engineer|*

any chances for call of pre-invitation for 55+5=60 Points (SS-190|NSW) and 55+10=65 Points (SS-489|NSW)..


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> ----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Hi*
> :help:
> Please help me for NSW SS for *ANZSCO Code :263311 | Telecommunications Engineer|*
> ...




Not sure about 489, but no chance for 190.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

SunV said:


> 12 Weeks.


12 weeks is the maximum time when the applications should be finalized.
He is talking about recent trend which is a different thing.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> 12 weeks is the maximum time when the applications should be finalized.
> He is talking about recent trend which is a different thing.


Official timeline are 12 weeks for VIC and NSW for ICT.

Current trend is (as per immigration tracker and timelines from other members):

VIC: most of the cases are cleared around 3-9 weeks time.
NSW: most of the cases are cleared around 1-6 weeks time.

Happy


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

SunV said:


> Official timeline are 12 weeks for VIC and NSW for ICT.
> 
> Current trend is (as per immigration tracker and timelines from other members):
> 
> ...


yeah, that's a much better answer than "12 Weeks."

Cheers


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

*hi*

hey guys, 
When does NSW sends invites generally.. Friday?


----------



## What3v3r (Feb 1, 2018)

ankititp said:


> hey guys,
> When does NSW sends invites generally.. Friday?


Invitation to apply for NSW nomination is sent out usually on Fridays.

NSW nomination itself I believe is sent out on any working day.


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

I have not yet received ITA from NSW and on 1st May i will lose points for age. Do you think I should contact them regarding this or should i wait?


----------



## What3v3r (Feb 1, 2018)

addy101 said:


> I have not yet received ITA from NSW and on 1st May i will lose points for age. Do you think I should contact them regarding this or should i wait?


Which one do you have in mind?

1. Invitation to apply for NSW nomination.
or
2. DIBP invitation after you have submitted your documentation for NSW nomination?


----------



## jerryniks (May 25, 2017)

Yvi86 said:


> I know the official processing time given by NSW. As I wrote the recent trend according to this forum and immitracker was 1-3 weeks to get the nomination approved from NSW.


You are right...I got nomination within 10 days.


----------



## winter_soldier (Oct 30, 2017)

Can someone be so kind and respond on this please? Many thanks!



winter_soldier said:


> Hi Seniors,
> 
> I am super new to this forum. Is there any chance for Accountants (75+5) with respect to 190 NSW with below details -
> 
> ...


----------



## foxes123 (Mar 12, 2018)

*Partner documents*

Hello,

What documents am I expected to provide to prove relationship and for obtaining partner points after receiving the NSW pre-invite?

Thanks!


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

jerryniks said:


> You are right...I got nomination within 10 days.


for VIC how they send pre invite? via email or need to check EOI portal?


----------



## RichaDubey (Feb 13, 2018)

Hello All,

I submitted the application for NSW with below points
Age: 30
Education:15
Experience: 10
English: (PTE) 10
Partner: 5
EOI 190: 20-feb-2018 with 75points NSW

Got pre invite on 02-Mar- 2018

Waiting for the decision to be made.


----------



## alzette (Mar 5, 2018)

RichaDubey said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




What is your Anzsco code?
Fingers crossed for your nomination. Let us know the result!
———— 


261111 (ICT Business analyst)
Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 10
PTE-A: 20
Partner: 5 (Accountant 221111)
EOI 189: DOE 9/3/2018 with 75 points
EOI 190 NSW: DOE 9/3/2018 with 80 points
Waiting for invitations!


----------



## RichaDubey (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks a lot!!

I applied for 261112 (ICT Business analyst)

All the best to you too...


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

RichaDubey said:


> Thanks a lot!!
> 
> I applied for 261112 (ICT Business analyst)
> 
> All the best to you too...


are dubey ji kya haaal. hum b waiting hu same profile


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

RichaDubey said:


> Hello All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congratulations. 
Still Waiting with exact same points as u in 2613(Software Engineer ). Dnt knw y im stuck here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

RichaDubey said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I submitted the application for NSW with below points
> Age: 30
> ...



Why waiting for decision to be made? Are you waiting for 189? Do you have any reservations working in NSW?
Remember NSW is not only Sydney and people say its a moral obligation and there is no written evidence that not complying with "living and working in a state" obligation has issues with citizenship.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> for VIC how they send pre invite? via email or need to check EOI portal?




You will get an email each from SkillSelect and Victoria.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

I got the ITA today whowwwwwwwww ,,, whats next step??


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Why waiting for decision to be made? Are you waiting for 189? Do you have any reservations working in NSW?
> Remember NSW is not only Sydney and people say its a moral obligation and there is no written evidence that not complying with "living and working in a state" obligation has issues with citizenship.


Hi ,

pls let me know the net step after ITA
- need to pay 1st to them
-- pcc
--medical 
any immg acount needed?


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> we both have same ode /score/profile
> haha lets see who gets 1st
> 
> I think it depends on officer who picks the profile and time to process it


you got it first man, congratulations :clap2:

I am still waiting.
What time did you receive the email?


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> you got it first man, congratulations :clap2:
> 
> I am still waiting.
> What time did you receive the email?


2 hrs before . thanks ,you will also get it today.
I need to find net step now


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

*hi*



rahul7star said:


> I got the ITA today whowwwwwwwww ,,, whats next step??


Hi Friend

Congratulations. Could you pls let me know the following?

ITA NSW ??
When you did submit your Pre-invite application?
What time(IST/AUST time) you have received an email ? In the EOI shows "Apply now"??

Appreciate your response on this

Thnaks
Hebbar


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> 2 hrs before . thanks ,you will also get it today.
> I need to find net step now


Thanks man, I hope I get it soon.
In the EOI you will have a button Apply Now, click it, create Immi account, fill in the details and complete the payment. Then upload all documents.
Do you have your documents ready?

I already prepared everything except for medical.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> 2 hrs before . thanks ,you will also get it today.
> I need to find net step now


Congratulations Rahul.

The next steps will be as follows:
1. Pay the fee and submit the application
2. Wait for few hours or a day at max to get the attach documents section enabled.
3. Start completing the documents submission providing proofs for all the points claimed. (Remember to go through the threads here and submit all documents which might have been asked by the CO, except PCC and Medicals)
4. Complete your health profile, generate HAP IDs and complete your medicals at the earliest. (Depending on your location, speak with the panel clinic immediately and book the next available appointment.
5. Simultaneously, If you are in India, Schedule an appointment for all applicants above 18 (including you) for getting the PCC.
6. See the attached documents checklist which I provided for my application.

All the best for the next steps.


----------



## RichaDubey (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks Rave for the documents Checklist. I don't have all the pay slips of my first company. I was there for 5 years. But have 5-6 pay slips and last full and final settlement Pay slip. Will That suffice?


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

lnhebbar said:


> Hi Friend
> 
> Congratulations. Could you pls let me know the following?
> 
> ...



pre in- 2 march
ITA- 13 (9 am SGT)
yes EOI shows Apply 
Thanks


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Congratulations Rahul.
> 
> The next steps will be as follows:
> 1. Pay the fee and submit the application
> ...


Thanks a lot , let me start


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> Thanks a lot , let me start


should i withdraw now 189 and 190vic? or better wait 1st pay and submit stuff?


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

yeah, since you have ITA, just withdraw the others


----------



## Love thind (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi Rahul 
What is your Anzsco code ??


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Love thind said:


> Hi Rahul
> What is your Anzsco code ??


ANZSCO Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)


----------



## Love thind (Jan 21, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> Love thind said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Rahul
> ...


How many points did you claim ??


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> I got the ITA today whowwwwwwwww ,,, whats next step??




Congrats! All the best for the next process.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> I got the ITA today whowwwwwwwww ,,, whats next step??


Congratz buddy!


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

Hello Friends,

While we are talking about Pre-invite received in Feb and March. Does this mean that all those who received pre-invite till Jan have probably got the approval from NSW?

-----------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 261111 (Business Analyst)
-----------------------------------------
PTE : L/R/S/W
Nov 2018: 90/90/90/90
---------------------
Points:
------
Age - 25
English - 20
Education - 15
Experience - 0
Partner - 5
Australian Exp - 5
---------------------
EOI 189 - 01/02/2018 - 70 points
EOI 190 NSW - 01/02/2018 - 75 points
Pre-Invite NSW: 16/02/2018
NSW Doc Submission: 24/02/2018
ITA: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello, Foxes,

When you applied for approval and which state you applied either NSW or VIC?


----------



## bluebull2rhyme (Nov 26, 2017)

Can we expect a draw next Friday for NSW Stream 2?


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> Thanks man, I hope I get it soon.
> In the EOI you will have a button Apply Now, click it, create Immi account, fill in the details and complete the payment. Then upload all documents.
> Do you have your documents ready?
> 
> I already prepared everything except for medical.


I don't have pcc and medical , will pay 1st and then start other stuff from tomm.


----------



## ppl1121 (Aug 13, 2017)

ppl1121 said:


> Hello everyone. Did anyone receive NSW nomination approval for 261312 recently? I received pre invitation on 16/02 and submitted my nomination application on 19/02, but have not received approval yet.


Should I worry about it now? since someone who submitted on 2 Mar had already got the approval from NSW while I am still waiting for mine.


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

What3v3r said:


> Which one do you have in mind?
> 
> 1. Invitation to apply for NSW nomination.
> or
> 2. DIBP invitation after you have submitted your documentation for NSW nomination?


I am waiting for NSW approval.. i.e. ITA for visa


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

ppl1121 said:


> Should I worry about it now? since someone who submitted on 2 Mar had already got the approval from NSW while I am still waiting for mine.


Were both of your cases same?
Were both of you points same?
Were both the points breakdown same?
Same Occupation code?

Each case is unique for them no matter how similar they look. So be patient and wait. You should hear something soon!!


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Were both of your cases same?
> Were both of you points same?
> Were both the points breakdown same?
> Same Occupation code?
> ...


Ravi, your approval is so fast bro, I applied VIC for approval and ITA, I have no idea how much time it will take DOE:07/03/2018


----------



## alzette (Mar 5, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Congratulations Rahul.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi Ravi, your list is very helpful.
Would you please share what document you submitted for NSW approval? Was it as intensive as visa application you submitted afterwards? Do you have any guidelines for NSW document?
—————


261111 (ICT Business analyst)
Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 10
PTE-A: 20
Partner: 5 (Accountant 221111)
EOI 189: DOE 9/3/2018 with 75 points
EOI 190 NSW: DOE 9/3/2018 with 80 points
Waiting for invitations!


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi all.
I submitted my EOI for ANZCO-133111-COnstruction Project Manager for 190 Visa with 60 Points (55+5) on 8th March 2018. Are there any chances of getting an invite with this score for the said ANZCO?


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Were both of your cases same?
> Were both of you points same?
> Were both the points breakdown same?
> Same Occupation code?
> ...


This is super cool. You got your ITA within a week. 
Mine is still awaited.


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Were both of your cases same?
> Were both of you points same?
> Were both the points breakdown same?
> Same Occupation code?
> ...


Hey Ravi, 

Congrats on your invite.

What is your Job Code and did you completed the medicals ?

Thanks


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

alzette said:


> Hi Ravi, your list is very helpful.
> Would you please share what document you submitted for NSW approval? Was it as intensive as visa application you submitted afterwards? Do you have any guidelines for NSW document?
> —————
> 
> ...



I am so confused , do i need to create new application in immigaccount? and what will the type of app as i cant see 190 . pls help


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

I think you need to go back to the EOI and click Apply and it should take you to the correct visa application, but I might be wrong. (this process was for 189 as I know)


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

venkat said:


> Hello, Foxes,
> 
> When you applied for approval and which state you applied either NSW or VIC?


Hi Vencat,
Have you received an invite from NSW also?
I'm really wondering why I haven't still get it


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

venkat said:


> Hello, Foxes,
> 
> When you applied for approval and which state you applied either NSW or VIC?




I submitted on 5 Mar. NSW.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> I think you need to go back to the EOI and click Apply and it should take you to the correct visa application, but I might be wrong. (this process was for 189 as I know)


Hi 
I have one query , these was a option given as hav your spouse given eng test.

actually she has given but score was less so i am thinking to claim point as functional eng. Now point is *DIBP asking that she appeared for test or not in last 36 month?* what to answer yes or no ?? pls suggest


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> Hi
> I have one query , these was a option given as hav your spouse given eng test.
> 
> actually she has given but score was less so i am thinking to claim point as functional eng. Now point is *DIBP asking that she appeared for test or not in last 36 month?* what to answer yes or no ?? pls suggest


If her score wasn't meeting the functional english level, then you need to pay extra for her or she needs to re-take the exam. There should be an option to pay extra fee if she doesn't meet the functional english requirements, check that.


----------



## alzette (Mar 5, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> If her score wasn't meeting the functional english level, then you need to pay extra for her or she needs to re-take the exam. There should be an option to pay extra fee if she doesn't meet the functional english requirements, check that.




Hi newpain,
I see that you are also applying from Luxembourg. Do you intend, or have you already had all your payslips, bank statements, tax return forms translated to English? I’ve been working for 12 years, imagine the amount I’d have to pay for the translation !


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

alzette said:


> Hi newpain,
> I see that you are also applying from Luxembourg. Do you intend, or have you already had all your payslips, bank statements, tax return forms translated to English? I’ve been working for 12 years, imagine the amount I’d have to pay for the translation !


Yeah man, I get your point. I have been working in few different countries, so some of my payslips were in English, but everything that wasn't I had to translate to English, can't submit them that way.

I am not using every payslip, some company didn't issue at all. But for those that I got, I will use one payslip every 3-4 months. For the bank records, I translated only the records for income salary from one of the companies I worked for, around 3-4 years, that was a couple of pages.
I didn't have any tax return, but I translated some documents that prove that I paid tax in the countries where I worked.
In total, I translated more than 30-40 pages.


----------



## prashantagstya (Feb 14, 2018)

Hey Guys
I submitted eoi today for nsw with 65+5=70 points as software engineer 261313.
Can I get the invite with this score.


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

SunV said:


> Is it possible to create immiaccount and get medical examination done while you wait for the approval?: Yes you can, but it is always suggested to do that after getting invite in skill select.
> 
> 
> 
> In my case, I am in process of getting medical and PCC first after that I will click on apply visa in skill select to get the direct grant (finger crossed).




Wait, don't you need HAP Id for medical? In other words, don't we need to create immiaccount first to get a HAP Id? I intend to have Medical exam in place before the ITA so that I'm prepared to lodge the day it arrives.

Should I be concerned that ITA hasn't arrived yet? It's been more than 3 weeks since I replied to the pre-invite for 222311 Financial Investment Advisor with 80 points which came on 16 Feb 2018.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

ppl1121 said:


> Should I worry about it now? since someone who submitted on 2 Mar had already got the approval from NSW while I am still waiting for mine.




Similar situation with me mate. Recieved pre-invitie on 16/02 and applied on 17/02. Still awaiting ITA.

Keep us posted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

1337 said:


> Wait, don't you need HAP Id for medical? In other words, don't we need to create immiaccount first to get a HAP Id? I intend to have Medical exam in place before the ITA so that I'm prepared to lodge the day it arrives.
> 
> Should I be concerned that ITA hasn't arrived yet? It's been more than 3 weeks since I replied to the pre-invite for 222311 Financial Investment Advisor with 80 points which came on 16 Feb 2018.
> 
> ...


You can go for medical without Invite. Steps to follow:

1) Crete account in immigration Australia website. https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login
2) Click on New Application
3) Click on HEalth
4) Click on My Health Declaration.
5) fill the details for all applicants (select 189 or 190 it doesn't matter health checkup is same for both visas).
6) it will automatically generate the HAP id.
7) Print all the forms.
8) Take Appointment with registered hospital/clinic ( in UK we need to provide our HAP id before appointment booking to hospital . so check what's the process in your country)
9) After Medicals your details will be automatically update in immigration account.


Let me know if you have any further queries. I followed the above process and my medical is due this week.

Best of luck with your invite.


----------



## Ausie (Mar 2, 2018)

Congratulations mate. What are your code and how many points do you have?

After submitting EOI, we will receive an email for pre-invite? (If lucky) or there is some other process?




rahul7star said:


> I got the ITA today whowwwwwwwww ,,, whats next step??


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Ausie said:


> Congratulations mate. What are your code and how many points do you have?
> 
> After submitting EOI, we will receive an email for pre-invite? (If lucky) or there is some other process?



Luck only helps after Invitation To Apply (for some people Pre-Invite) stage to Invite stage. Otherwise it's a Point game the more you have the better your chances are.


----------



## Ausie (Mar 2, 2018)

Hi,

I have applied under 261313 with 70+5 points for 190 NSW in feb. 
What do you think about my chances?





SunV said:


> Ausie said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations mate. What are your code and how many points do you have?
> ...


----------



## oasis_australia (Mar 10, 2018)

Ausie said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have applied under 261313 with 70+5 points for 190 NSW in feb.
> What do you think about my chances?


I have the same point and I applied in January 12. still waiting...don't know why...


----------



## Sonam123! (Mar 14, 2018)

I accepted the pre-invite on 7th February 
2018 with all supporting documents for the claims that I made regarding points in the EOI. Until now, 5 weeks on, I am still waiting for the approval. I am just wondering if anyone who applied on the same date as me are on waiting. Please provide your timeline and, by chance you are doing document collection in advance, do share. Thank you!


----------



## Sonam123! (Mar 14, 2018)

My occupation is General Accountant


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Sonam123! said:


> I accepted the pre-invite on 7th February
> 2018 with all supporting documents for the claims that I made regarding points in the EOI. Until now, 5 weeks on, I am still waiting for the approval. I am just wondering if anyone who applied on the same date as me are on waiting. Please provide your timeline and, by chance you are doing document collection in advance, do share. Thank you!


Sonam can I please have your points breakdown ? my timeline below. 

Accountant General
age = 30
PTE = 20
Edu = 15
AUS Ed = 5
Aus Work exp = 5
Partner = 5

DOE for 189 = 19/02/2018 with 80 points
DOE for 190 = 19/02/2018 with 85 points
NSW nomination received on 02/03/2018
Replied on 06/03/2018
Waiting for invite.


----------



## Sonam123! (Mar 14, 2018)

My points:
Age: 30
Edu: 15
Aus Study: 5
OS exp: 5
English: 20
SS: 5
Total: 80
DoE: 8/1/18
Pre-invite NSW: 2/2/2018
Acceptance: 7/2/2018
Waiting for approval


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Sonam123! said:


> My points:
> Age: 30
> Edu: 15
> Aus Study: 5
> ...


Okay so that's a total of 75 + 5 for SS. 
State usually takes 1-3 weeks but since they say 12 weeks so I think you will have to wait. Keep an eye on your email at times the case officer might request further docs.


----------



## Sam_2810 (Mar 3, 2017)

Sonam123! said:


> My points:
> Age: 30
> Edu: 15
> Aus Study: 5
> ...


Hi Sonam,

I have a similar points breakdown and timeline.

Occupation : General Accounts 
Age 30
PTE 20
Edu 15
Exp 10
SS 5

So 75 points for 189 and 75 + 5 for 190.
DOE 30th Jan 2018.

ITA received on 2nd Feb and application submitted on 7th Feb. 

Waiting for the approval. 

Lets be patient. 

All the best!! 

Regards, 
Sam





Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonam123! (Mar 14, 2018)

Sam_2810 said:


> Sonam123! said:
> 
> 
> > My points:
> ...


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Anyone received pre-invite in March 2018 for NSW state?


----------



## lokesh_raju (Jan 11, 2018)

Sonam123! said:


> I accepted the pre-invite on 7th February
> 2018 with all supporting documents for the claims that I made regarding points in the EOI. Until now, 5 weeks on, I am still waiting for the approval. I am just wondering if anyone who applied on the same date as me are on waiting. Please provide your timeline and, by chance you are doing document collection in advance, do share. Thank you!


Hi Sonam
I accepted the pre invite on feb 7th and waiting for the approval.

Thanks


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

My wife have 2 Years work Experience BUT ACS counted it as training period so she has zero experience accordingly 
Now she is not working anywhere and she got 6 in each in PTE.
can i claim 5 points for my Spouse or Is she need to continue her job to claim points ?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> Anyone received pre-invite in March 2018 for NSW state?




I did on 2 Mar. Some others did too.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hi,
*
Did anyone got *Telecommunications Engineer 263311* invitation from NSW, Queensland, Tasmania after september 2017. Kindly confirm to get the idea.

*Thanks*


----------



## Sukhmanpreet91 (Jun 8, 2017)

*Still waiting*

I am also waiting for my approval, I applied on 10th Feb after receiving the nomination on 2nd Feb. I have seen other people who applied on that same week, are waiting for approval, But people who applied before and even after got approval very quickly.

261313
70 (20 Eng + 5 Expr) + 5


----------



## Goingstrong (Mar 13, 2018)

*Invitation in March sub class 190*

Query :

Anyone receiving invitation for stream 2 occupations under sub class 190 in March 2018.
I am waiting for my NSW invitation since Feb 2017. 
Total points 75.
If someone has received any invitation in stream 2 occupation 190 sub class.
Pls update .


----------



## Goingstrong (Mar 13, 2018)

its strange....usuallly nomination approval doesnt takes long... maybe putting an e mail can help.
What is the current status


----------



## Goingstrong (Mar 13, 2018)

*Invitation in March sub class 190*

Query :

Anyone receiving invitation for stream 2 occupations under sub class 190 in March 2018.
I am waiting for my NSW invitation since Feb 2017. 
Total points 75.
If someone has received any invitation in stream 2 occupation 190 sub class.
Pls update .


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Were both of your cases same?
> Were both of you points same?
> Were both the points breakdown same?
> Same Occupation code?
> ...


Hi 

for *Previous country of residence
Give details of the last permanent address in this country.*

what to enter? can i give the rental address of multiple state where i worked or just my hometown permanent address? pls help


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Hang in there guys if you're waiting for a nomination. It can take up to 12 weeks and each case is different from another potential candidate. As long as you are able to substantiate your claims in your EOI, you have nothing to be worried about. It will come!

Cheers


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

shawnfj said:


> Hang in there guys if you're waiting for a nomination. It can take up to 12 weeks and each case is different from another potential candidate. As long as you are able to substantiate your claims in your EOI, you have nothing to be worried about. It will come!
> 
> Cheers


for Previous country of residence
Give details of the last permanent address in this country.

what to enter? can i give the rental address of multiple state where i worked or just my hometown permanent address? pls help


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> for Previous country of residence
> Give details of the last permanent address in this country.
> 
> what to enter? can i give the rental address of multiple state where i worked or just my hometown permanent address? pls help


it's asking for the last permanent address, so give them the last address where you lived.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> it's asking for the last permanent address, so give them the last address where you lived.


thanks...i added all 10yrs info hmm


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> thanks...i added all 10yrs info hmm


that should do it


----------



## Yvi86 (Feb 4, 2018)

Goingstrong said:


> Query :
> 
> Anyone receiving invitation for stream 2 occupations under sub class 190 in March 2018.
> I am waiting for my NSW invitation since Feb 2017.
> ...


Yes I did on 2nd March. But I had 80 points and according to recent trends especially in stream 2 only 80 and above get invited. Fingers crossed, they'll invite you soon.

In general. there is no guarantee that someone will get an invite, it is purely the decision of NSW whether they want to invite you or not. Yes the chances are higher if the points are higher, however in all cases there is no guarantee, it is only an option.


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Anyone received pre-invite for NSW this month (feb-March) in job code 261311 ?


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*190 SS NSW (Telecommunications Engineer)*



AsifRehman said:


> *Hi,
> *
> Did anyone got *Telecommunications Engineer 263311* invitation from NSW, Queensland, Tasmania after september 2017. Kindly confirm to get the idea.
> 
> *Thanks*


__________________________________________________________________

:kiss: Anyone received pre-invitation for *ANZSCO 263311* after September 2017 till date..:violin::rofl:


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Anyone received pre-invite for NSW this month (feb-March) in job 23211 civil engineer


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

cp_aus_pr said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not sure what is pre invite... 

It takes 3-6 week on average to get approval of your application for state sponsorship


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

189 withdrawn
190 vic- withdrawn

190 just submitted visa

pcc n mdecial pending , waiting for them to send hap id ...finger cross !!

can anyone suggest , when will they send the hapId ??


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Any expert advice on below:
"I have not yet received ITA from NSW and on 1st May i will lose points for age. Do you think I should contact them regarding this or should i wait?"


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

*Invite*

Hello guys,
I have 80 points in 261313 Code with and has updated EOI on 8th March, but previously submitted with 70 points in Dec 2017. so now when can i expect the NSW Invite ?



addy101 said:


> Any expert advice on below:
> "I have not yet received ITA from NSW and on 1st May i will lose points for age. Do you think I should contact them regarding this or should i wait?"


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

ankititp said:


> Hello guys,
> I have 80 points in 261313 Code with and has updated EOI on 8th March, but previously submitted with 70 points in Dec 2017. so now when can i expect the NSW Invite ?


why don't you apply for 189?


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> why don't you apply for 189?


I have applied also in 189, but i guess that the invitations per rounds are very less, Therefore , i am looking for 190 too..


----------



## alzette (Mar 5, 2018)

addy101 said:


> Any expert advice on below:
> 
> "I have not yet received ITA from NSW and on 1st May i will lose points for age. Do you think I should contact them regarding this or should i wait?"




Have you checked NSW migration website? I remember they say in your case you should contact them, but they do not guarantee the outcome.


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

SunV said:


> You can go for medical without Invite. Steps to follow:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for your detailed response. I'll start the process as well. 

Goodluck with your invite as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

After Step 5, do we have to click Submit button? When I clicked on Submit button, it says, my application was sent to Department? I am not able to see HAP ID without clicking on Submit button. Pardon my lame question.




SunV said:


> You can go for medical without Invite. Steps to follow:
> 
> 1) Crete account in immigration Australia website. https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login
> 2) Click on New Application
> ...


----------



## Conteduca (Jun 7, 2016)

Hey guys

So I lodged my EOI today (15/3)
I have 75 points total for a non prorate occupation (preprimary 241111)

English (20 - IELTS)
Age (30)
Edu (15)
Studied in Oz (5)
Experience (0) but I have a job in NSW I just haven’t worked for a year yet 

Total: 70+ 5

I know it’s really difficult to judge, but taking into account the current trends, how good do you think my chances are?


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello, 

Just had a quick question if anyone can please assist. 

Can NSW expedite your nomination process if the secondary applicant is employed in NSW and her visa is expiring soon ? I know you can put a similar request for primary applicant. My time line is as below. 

Age = 30
PTE = 20
Edu = 15
Aus Edu = 5
AUS work exp = 5
Partner = 5
Total = 80 points

190 DOE = 19/02/2018 
NSW pre invite received = 02/03/2018
Submitted = 06/02/2018
NSW invite = ......( when can i expect)


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

randeep19492 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Just had a quick question if anyone can please assist.
> 
> ...


Sorry submitted 06/03/2018


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

Guys just to inform you all that I got approved my NSW ITA now 3:30pm. Just to help relieve some wiating soul...good luck rest


----------



## ECE_PR (Jan 20, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Guys just to inform you all that I got approved my NSW ITA now 3:30pm. Just to help relieve some wiating soul...good luck rest


Congrats bro. All the best for next hurdle 

I applied on 24 Feb 2018. Haven't received it yet


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Guys just to inform you all that I got approved my NSW ITA now 3:30pm. Just to help relieve some wiating soul...good luck rest




Congrats!!
All the best for future process


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

foxes said:


> Congrats!!
> All the best for future process
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When did u applied and anzsco code please

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonam123! (Mar 14, 2018)

tashilay said:


> Guys just to inform you all that I got approved my NSW ITA now 3:30pm. Just to help relieve some wiating soul...good luck rest


Congratulations Tashilay, and all the best with final application. Could you please, if you have time, share your timeline and occupation. 

Thanks 
Sonam123


----------



## BuBu123 (Mar 15, 2018)

Congratulations!!


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

Sonam123! said:


> Congratulations Tashilay, and all the best with final application. Could you please, if you have time, share your timeline and occupation.
> 
> Thanks
> Sonam123


guys, start checking people's signatures, he has everything in there.


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

arnish.singh said:


> My wife have 2 Years work Experience BUT ACS counted it as training period so she has zero experience accordingly
> Now she is not working anywhere and she got 6 in each in PTE.
> can i claim 5 points for my Spouse or Is she need to continue her job to claim points ?


Plz Reply


----------



## tulasi (Apr 11, 2015)

alzette said:


> ravi.nidadavolu said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations Rahul.
> ...


Hi Ravi

Is it okay to do the medicals before submitting the application. I just received the approval from nsw last night and I generated a hap id. 

Thanking you.


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I applied for 190 with 70+5 points for NSW on 13th Feb 2018. When can i expect my pre-invite? My ANZSCO is 261311.

Cheers!


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

alzette said:


> Hi all,
> I'm expecting to get the invitation from NSW next Friday with the points below. Is that realistic?
> Another question is: what document will NSW ask me to submit? Will it be the same as the document required by DIBP when you lodge your visa application?
> 
> ...


Why don't u wait for 189 invite when you have 75 points? Any specific reason going for NSW invite?


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

got nsw invitation today whats the best way to pay the fee from India debit card or any net banking


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

HPAB said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I applied for 190 with 70+5 points for NSW on 13th Feb 2018. When can i expect my pre-invite? My ANZSCO is 261311.
> 
> Cheers!


whats your point breakup ?


----------



## meetsudheer (Nov 18, 2017)

Hi Guys,

I am new to this forum. Below are my Points and i have been waiting for the Invitation since 15th February, 2018. Hope many of them already got the invites with the same points and when can be my turn. Are there are chances for the invites today. Waiting for advice from seniors.

Job code: 261313 Software Engineer
Education: 15 Points
Age: 30 Points
Language: 10 Points
Exp:10
Spouse: 5
SS:5

Total: 75 Points
190 EOI filing date: 15-February-2018
Waiting for Invite


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

Here is my points breakdown.

Job code: 261311 Analyst Programmer
Education: 15 Points
Age: 30 Points
Language: 20 Points
Exp:5
SS:5


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

tashilay said:


> Guys just to inform you all that I got approved my NSW ITA now 3:30pm. Just to help relieve some wiating soul...good luck rest


Congrats buddy! Good luck with your future process!!


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sabhishek982 said:


> Why don't u wait for 189 invite when you have 75 points? Any specific reason going for NSW invite?




It’s actually the wisest choice at the moment if you want to secure a place ASAP. 

75 pointers for 2611 have moved very slowly in the last round. Only 1 person reported an invite and his EOI was just one day after the cutoff from the previous round.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

megateja said:


> got nsw invitation today whats the best way to pay the fee from India debit card or any net banking


Congrats! Would be good if you can share your points and other details.


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

megateja said:


> got nsw invitation today whats the best way to pay the fee from India debit card or any net banking


congrats . Which Profession and Whats the points ?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

JasonUC said:


> After Step 5, do we have to click Submit button? When I clicked on Submit button, it says, my application was sent to Department? I am not able to see HAP ID without clicking on Submit button. Pardon my lame question.


Yes we need to submit.

once Medical records are created you can login back again and generate your Emedical PDF with HAP id or at the same time your emedical PDF will be generated.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Best of luck to all waiting for NSW ITA. Hope Friday will give you good news.


----------



## Drish (Mar 15, 2018)

*Chances of being selected by state*

Hi.. planning to apply for 261112, system analyst

PTE-20
Age-30 (will be drop to 25 this June)
Experience-5 
Qualification-15
Total-70
Is there any chances of being picked?


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

Can anyone here help me with the 190 application for NSW under 263111. My
overall points including state sponsored are placed at 70. 

what could be the waiting time for one to expect a state invite? Eoi, launched in November and updated today with latest language report.

thanks and regards.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Drish said:


> Hi.. planning to apply for 261112, system analyst
> 
> PTE-20
> Age-30 (will be drop to 25 this June)
> ...


261112 is in very high demand from last 2 months for 190. You have a bright chances for NSW and good chances for VIC. Till Feb end week 261112 backlog is cleared by NSW and VIC for 70+ pointers (w/o SS).

what is your DOE?

Best of luck.


----------



## yessunny (Jun 26, 2016)

I have applied my EOI under 190 with 70 points for 261313 code. Experts please suggest that by when I can expect to get the invite?


----------



## meetsudheer (Nov 18, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Please advice if we have to be worried.

Below are my Points and i have been waiting for the Invitation since 15th February, 2018. Hope many of them already got the invites with the same points and when can be my turn. Are there are chances for the invites today. Waiting for advice from seniors.

Job code: 261313 Software Engineer
Education: 15 Points
Age: 30 Points
Language: 10 Points
Exp:10
Spouse: 5
SS:5

Total: 75 Points
190 EOI filing date: 15-February-2018
Waiting for Invite[/QUOTE]


----------



## varun118 (Mar 11, 2018)

meetsudheer said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please advice if we have to be worried.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hi have u applied with any consultant or by yourself?
Any idea on what are chances of getting 190 with 70 points


----------



## rn_mishra007 (Jan 31, 2018)

Any 190 (NSW) pre-invite received today ?


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm also waiting lol. Noone has got invite email?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Drish said:


> Hi.. planning to apply for 261112, system analyst
> 
> PTE-20
> Age-30 (will be drop to 25 this June)
> ...




Yes you have a good chance. When did you lodge your EOI?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi no pre invites today? Perhaps nsw did not run a round?


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

Congratz buddy !!!


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

megateja said:


> got nsw invitation today whats the best way to pay the fee from India debit card or any net banking


Hello Megateja, 
Firstly many congratulations. 
Can you please clarify if you got the pre-invite from NSW of Approval?
For pre-invite you need to pay 300 AUD if you are applying from India and 330 AUD if you are applying from Australia. You can use any credit card for the payment.
Would be great if you can share your point details and timelines.

-----------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 261111 (Business Analyst)
-----------------------------------------
PTE : L/R/S/W
Nov 2018: 90/90/90/90
---------------------
Points:
------
Age - 25
English - 20
Education - 15
Experience - 0
Partner - 5
Australian Exp - 5
---------------------
EOI 189 - 01/02/2018 - 70 points
EOI 190 NSW - 01/02/2018 - 75 points
Pre-Invite NSW: 16/02/2018
NSW Doc Submission: 24/02/2018
ITA: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

Hello Senior Members,

Any idea on the NSW approval. I have submitted my preinvite on 24/02/2018

Below are my point and timeline details.

-----------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 261111 (Business Analyst)
-----------------------------------------
PTE : L/R/S/W
Nov 2018: 90/90/90/90
---------------------
Points:
------
Age - 25
English - 20
Education - 15
Experience - 0
Partner - 5
Australian Exp - 5
---------------------
EOI 189 - 01/02/2018 - 70 points
EOI 190 NSW - 01/02/2018 - 75 points
Pre-Invite NSW: 16/02/2018
NSW Doc Submission: 24/02/2018
ITA: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

meetsudheer said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Please advice if we have to be worried.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]



Im waiting since 29 JAN with exact same points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shalinjames (Jun 27, 2017)

Im waiting since 29 JAN with exact same points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]I am waiting since Dec 15 th with exact same points breakdown. 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

shalinjames said:


> Im waiting since 29 JAN with exact same points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am waiting since Dec 15 th with exact same points breakdown. 

Sent from my DUK-L09 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]



Hey man, have you got it. ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

Im waiting since 29 JAN with exact same points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]

Hi,

I think your point is perfect. The only reason you have not got the invitation yet is your score in English exam. NSW give preference to highest language score. 
I would strongly recommend you to please try and get a full 20 points from your Language. That way you will have 80 points for 189 and 85 for 190. You will get an invitation in the next round.

The best thing is you still have a scope of increasing 10 points. Try PTE and you can crack it.

-----------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 261111 (Business Analyst)
-----------------------------------------
PTE : L/R/S/W
Nov 2018: 90/90/90/90
---------------------
Points:
------
Age - 25
English - 20
Education - 15
Experience - 0
Partner - 5
Australian Exp - 5
---------------------
EOI 189 - 01/02/2018 - 70 points
EOI 190 NSW - 01/02/2018 - 75 points
Pre-Invite NSW: 16/02/2018
NSW Doc Submission: 24/02/2018
ITA: :fingerscrossed:


----------



## lokesh_raju (Jan 11, 2018)

pankkgup said:


> Hello Senior Members,
> 
> Any idea on the NSW approval. I have submitted my preinvite on 24/02/2018
> 
> ...


Hi 
Ive applied on 7th feb 2018 with same points and my skill is 233911. Waiting for the ITA and approval. 


Thanks


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi All,

Anyone got the the NSW invitation to apply SS today?
:yawn:


----------



## rn_mishra007 (Jan 31, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone got the the NSW invitation to apply SS today?
> :yawn:



Yes, I got the invitation from NSW today. 

133111 - Construction Project Manager
EOI: 28-Feb-2018 for SC190 (NSW).
Age:30, Qualification: 15, Experience: 5, English:20, SS: 5, Total: 75 points


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

rn_mishra007 said:


> Yes, I got the invitation from NSW today.
> 
> 133111 - Construction Project Manager
> EOI: 28-Feb-2018 for SC190 (NSW).
> Age:30, Qualification: 15, Experience: 5, English:20, SS: 5, Total: 75 points


congratz man.


----------



## danish00 (Oct 13, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Anyone got the the NSW invitation to apply SS today?
> :yawn:


hey I got a pre-invite today for 132211 Finance Manager. 

DOE 16/01/18
SS 75+5
Superior English 
No Work Experience


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

danish00 said:


> hey I got a pre-invite today for 132211 Finance Manager.
> 
> DOE 16/01/18
> SS 75+5
> ...


Congrats! Seems like very little invites today. Around what time did you get yours?


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Anyone from Stream 2 who got invite today??


----------



## tulasi (Apr 11, 2015)

Documents
Hi guys,

Could someone please tell me if I have to upload certificate copies of my documents or just scanned copies of originals?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

tulasi said:


> Documents
> Hi guys,
> 
> Could someone please tell me if I have to upload certificate copies of my documents or just scanned copies of originals?




For NSW nomination scanned colour copy is enough



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi all, I receive an pre-invite today after 2 days of EOI submit.

Trade occupation.
EOI 14-3-2018
NSW pre-invite 16-3-2018

55 points
Competent english.
5 yrs work experience.


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

It seems process is running very slow for 261313 as I lodged ny NSW EOI on 31-Dec-2017 with 70 points including SS

Age : 30
Edu : 15
Exp : 10
PTE : 10
NSW : 05


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

vinay_1187 said:


> It seems process is running very slow for 261313 as I lodged ny NSW EOI on 31-Dec-2017 with 70 points including SS
> 
> Age : 30
> Edu : 15
> ...


Ohh..yeah man..definitely slow.
Im also waiting sine 29th JAN with 70+5


----------



## danish00 (Oct 13, 2017)

lilymay said:


> Congrats! Seems like very little invites today. Around what time did you get yours?


Thank you  I got the invite at 1:30 pm. Pretty surprised tbh.


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

hi ,

I too got my Pre-Invite today for ANZCO 133111-Construction Project Manager with 60 points (55+5).


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

Can anyone please confirm if we have to submit spouses documents also to NSW? I am not claiming any points for her.


----------



## tulasi (Apr 11, 2015)

foxes said:


> tulasi said:
> 
> 
> > Documents
> ...


Thank you for the reply.

It's not for nsw nomination. Received nsw approval on 14th March. To lodge visa application in immi account, are scanned copies enough?

Many thanks


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

Hello Guys,
Did anyone get the invite for software Engineer Profession today?


----------



## tulasi (Apr 11, 2015)

AA189 said:


> Can anyone please confirm if we have to submit spouses documents also to NSW? I am not claiming any points for her.


No, you need not


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

Many Congratulations to everyone who received the preinvite today  
Put your best foot forward. Remember that you guys have 14 days and the link opens for limited number on times, do not open the link for multiple times. One of my friend got this issue and the same is written on NSW Website as well.

-----------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 261111 (Business Analyst)
-----------------------------------------
PTE : L/R/S/W
Nov 2018: 90/90/90/90
---------------------
Points:
------
Age - 25
English - 20
Education - 15
Experience - 0
Partner - 5
Australian Exp - 5
---------------------
EOI 189 - 01/02/2018 - 70 points
EOI 190 NSW - 01/02/2018 - 75 points
Pre-Invite NSW: 16/02/2018
NSW Doc Submission: 24/02/2018
ITA: Awaiting!


----------



## knagalla (Jan 8, 2018)

ankititp said:


> Hello Guys,
> Did anyone get the invite for software Engineer Profession today?


I didn't got .. haven't heard from anyone else ..


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

knagalla said:


> I didn't got .. haven't heard from anyone else ..


In immitracker i have seen that one person got the invite yesterday , by the way whats your points?


----------



## varun118 (Mar 11, 2018)

can i expect any state nomination for 70 points (65+5) either for NSW or VIC
for 261313 code software engineer?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

varun118 said:


> can i expect any state nomination for 70 points (65+5) either for NSW or VIC
> for 261313 code software engineer?




Nope. The current trend for NSW is 70+5. Don’t know much about VIC though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## varun118 (Mar 11, 2018)

foxes said:


> Nope. The current trend for NSW is 70+5. Don’t know much about VIC though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


with 70+5 for NSW
how long it might take to get visa


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

foxes said:


> Nope. The current trend for NSW is 70+5. Don’t know much about VIC though.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What about 75 Plus 5 points ?


----------



## BuBu123 (Mar 15, 2018)

Iam also waiting for NSW pre-invite!
Software Engineer.
EOI:13.3.2018
Points:75
Age:25
Skill:15
Qualification:15
AU study:5
English:10
Ss:5


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

varun118 said:


> with 70+5 for NSW
> 
> how long it might take to get visa




Getting the invite and getting the visa are two different things. Points does not really matter to determine how long you will get the visa. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

ankititp said:


> What about 75 Plus 5 points ?




Very good chance!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alzette (Mar 5, 2018)

foxes said:


> Very good chance!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I’ve just received NSW invitation (or pre-invite as some people call it).
I still have to work on my résumé before submitting everything...


261111 (ICT Business analyst)
Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 10
PTE-A: 20
Partner: 5 (Accountant 221111)
EOI 189: DOE 9 March 2018 with 75 points
EOI 190 NSW: DOE 9 March 2018 with 80 points
NSW invitation: 16 March 2018


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

Anyone for job code 261311 got NSW pre-invite today ?

If yes please provide point breakup.


----------



## Yvi86 (Feb 4, 2018)

I received my NSW sponsorship approval today after applying 7 days ago. Now I can finally lodge my visa application!!!


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

Yvi86 said:


> I received my NSW sponsorship approval today after applying 7 days ago. Now I can finally lodge my visa application!!!


That's very fast, congratulations!
What is your code and how many points do you have?


----------



## Yvi86 (Feb 4, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> That's very fast, congratulations!
> What is your code and how many points do you have?


Total 80 points, Stream 2 as cafe/restaurant manager code 141111


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

Yvi86 said:


> Total 80 points, Stream 2 as cafe/restaurant manager code 141111


that's why it's fast


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

Anyone who has got invite for 261313 code?


----------



## Sonam123! (Mar 14, 2018)

Anyone who got NSW approval lately under Accountant(General)? I accepted pre-invite on 7th February and still waiting. Getting suspicious if approval for Accountants are on halt like 189 until July.


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> It seems process is running very slow for 261313 as I lodged ny NSW EOI on 31-Dec-2017 with 70 points including SS
> 
> Age : 30
> Edu : 15
> ...


Same here Bro, No 261313 invites


----------



## Serge.Martynov (Sep 15, 2016)

Hi! I submitted my EOI as ANZSCO 233914 Engineering Technologist in July 2017 with 70 points including 5 points of NSW sponsorship. Still no invite. Does any 233xxx engineers with 70 points here, who are waiting for invitation?


----------



## nader_amj (Aug 16, 2016)

namnguyen said:


> Hi all, I receive an pre-invite today after 2 days of EOI submit.
> 
> Trade occupation.
> EOI 14-3-2018
> ...




Awesome!! Congrats buddy! Wishing you all the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ozielover (Feb 21, 2017)

May I request all those who got state invitation and applied visa to withdraw your 189 EOI so the invites wouldn't get waste. Please do this good karma and get good returns in your life in Australia.


----------



## Nag123 (Jan 10, 2018)

*NSW Nomination Documents*

Hi All,

Yesterday I have got Invitation to apply for NSW nomination and could some one please help me with what and all documents needed to file the nomination.

Thanks in Advance

Age :25
Education : 15
Experience :15
English : 10
partner Skills : 05

EOI Date : 01/12/2018
NSW Pre-Invite : 03/16/2018


----------



## liquid (Mar 3, 2018)

What is your occupation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

Posted on: 18/03/2018 at 00:01

New occupation lists apply from 18 March 2018 with some caveats in place. For the latest information on eligible skilled occupations and occupational caveats check the website at https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...sessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists


----------



## Nag123 (Jan 10, 2018)

Its 261312


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> That's very fast, congratulations!
> What is your code and how many points do you have?


hey have you got the invite??


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> hey have you got the invite??




He got the state invitation. It’s on his signature.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

When can I expect an invitation under 190 With 75 points, code 261313 under NSW ? EOI Submitted on 15.03.2018


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

I have got my pre-invite from NSW on 16/3/18. My timelines in my signature. I plan to submit the nomination on 19th Mar.


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-#tab-content-1

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visa...cuments-for-non-migrating-family-members.aspx

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Trav/Visa-1/190-?modal=/Trav/Visa/Atta

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ated-migration-190/after-you-have-been-invite


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

abcFalcon said:


> When can I expect an invitation under 190 With 75 points, code 261313 under NSW ? EOI Submitted on 15.03.2018




Someone recently got invited with same points under 261312.

It’s hard to predict if you just tell us your total points. What is your points breakdown?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

MdAamerHasan said:


> Posted on: 18/03/2018 at 00:01
> 
> New occupation lists apply from 18 March 2018 with some caveats in place. For the latest information on eligible skilled occupations and occupational caveats check the website at https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...sessing-authorities/skilled-occupations-lists




Could anybody explain how does the TSS visa category impact SC190?

I'm worried if states would only TSS instead of SC190 for occupations under STSOL or likely the stream2 occupations.

I'm currently awaiting SC190 ITA for 222311 which is a stream 2 occupation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

foxes said:


> Someone recently got invited with same points under 261312.
> 
> It’s hard to predict if you just tell us your total points. What is your points breakdown?
> 
> ...


Age: 25
English (Proficient): 10
Education: 15
Overseas Exp: 10
Aus Exp: 10

TOTAL POINTS: 75 (70+5 SS)
EOI 190 NSW filed: 15/03/2018


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

abcFalcon said:


> Age: 25
> 
> English (Proficient): 10
> 
> ...




If you take a look at post #4367 in this thread, he got invited with 10 points for English and 15 for experience. Lodged in mid Jan 2018.

Now it really depends on how many invites they are going to send and how many people are on the queue between Jan and Mar. 

You do have chance to get invites, but maybe it will take another few rounds till you get yours.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Australian Expat (Mar 18, 2018)

Hello Everyone I am new member on this great forum and I would like to know my chances for NSW Invite when can I expect it ? Below are my details .

Job Code: 263111
EOI Date: 07/02/2018 
Points: 75 with State Points

English PTE : 20 Points
Education : 15 Points
Age: 30 Points
Experience : 5 Points
State : 5 Points

Much Apprecaited.


----------



## sunshine2018 (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi

I'm a new member.

I submitted my application under 190 with 70 points for ICT Project Manager (135112) on 10th Jan 2018 for NSW.

No response so far.

Any chance of me getting invite?

Any replies would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

Does anybody here understand the trend how NSW sends out ITAs? I mean, like pre-invites, do ITAs come on Fridays usually? 

From myimmitracker, some people get ITA within a few days, others have to wait for as long as 85 days (per trend in recent months). I have now waited for about 30 days for my ITA (ANZCO 222311 Stream 2) and kinda getting concerned over their nomination methodology.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

1337 said:


> Does anybody here understand the trend how NSW sends out ITAs? I mean, like pre-invites, do ITAs come on Fridays usually?
> 
> From myimmitracker, some people get ITA within a few days, others have to wait for as long as 85 days (per trend in recent months). I have now waited for about 30 days for my ITA (ANZCO 222311 Stream 2) and kinda getting concerned over their nomination methodology.
> 
> ...


Nope, you can get approval at any weekdays I believe. But yes, it varies a lot in terms of sending ITA. 

I understand it can make people anxious when some others who submitted in March have got their ITA while you have been waiting since Feb. Nobody knows how they pick applications to be processed. We can only wait.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sunshine2018 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a new member.
> 
> ...


ICT Project Manager is under Stream 2 category and hence it is not possible to predict when you will be invited.

As it says on NSW page:
Selection under Stream Two will be determined on an ongoing basis and limited to occupations where there is labour market demand.


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

ok so what about prinvite for 261313. in which category it falls ? and when can we expect the invite in any day of weekday or only friday


----------



## Sachin1984 (Mar 10, 2018)

When did u submit your EOI and how much points? I submitted on 9 mar with 70 points including ss for 261313.


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

foxes said:


> ICT Project Manager is under Stream 2 category and hence it is not possible to predict when you will be invited.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is there any typical lag in ITA for stream 2 occupations?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

ankititp said:


> ok so what about prinvite for 261313. in which category it falls ? and when can we expect the invite in any day of weekday or only friday


Stream 1. They usually send it on Friday every 2 weeks.


----------



## sunshine2018 (Feb 21, 2018)

foxes said:


> ICT Project Manager is under Stream 2 category and hence it is not possible to predict when you will be invited.
> 
> As it says on NSW page:
> Selection under Stream Two will be determined on an ongoing basis and limited to occupations where there is labour market demand.


Hi

Thanks for responding.

Can you please let me know which state would give me a faster response with 70 points for ICT project manager?

THanks


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

Yvi86 said:


> I received my NSW sponsorship approval today after applying 7 days ago. Now I can finally lodge my visa application!!!


Congratz mate!


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sunshine2018 said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Unfortunately I am not familiar for your occupation. Perhaps you better off asking in NSW Stream 2 thread.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

1337 said:


> Is there any typical lag in ITA for stream 2 occupations?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am afraid I don't know the answer. Perhaps someone in NSW Stream 2 thread have better answer.


----------



## varun118 (Mar 11, 2018)

what is stream 1 and stream 2


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

varun118 said:


> what is stream 1 and stream 2


You can find the answer here: https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...lled-nominated-migration-190/are-you-eligible


----------



## Australian Expat (Mar 18, 2018)

Australian Expat said:


> Hello Everyone I am new member on this great forum and I would like to know my chances for NSW Invite when can I expect it ? Below are my details .
> 
> Job Code: 263111
> EOI Date: 07/02/2018
> ...


Hello, Please can any one advise about my case ?

Appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

foxes said:


> Stream 1. They usually send it on Friday every 2 weeks.


In addition to above comment: 1st and 3rd Friday of month most of the times.


----------



## mjke1337 (Aug 26, 2017)

whats happening guys? hope you are doing good. Any news from anyone with 65+5 261313 ?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

mjke1337 said:


> whats happening guys? hope you are doing good. Any news from anyone with 65+5 261313 ?




A guy at #4637 post got invited for 261312 last Friday. He has 70+5 and applied on 12 Jan. Seems moving very slow.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

foxes said:


> I am afraid I don't know the answer. Perhaps someone in NSW Stream 2 thread have better answer.




Yeah, it's difficult to say unless there is a tracker.

May we request andreyx to help create such tracker for NSW stream 2 occupations on myimmitracker?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

1337 said:


> Yeah, it's difficult to say unless there is a tracker.
> 
> May we request andreyx to help create such tracker for NSW stream 2 occupations on myimmitracker?
> 
> ...


Actually, there is no specific tracker for NSW stream 1 either. It's a consolidated tracker.

All you need to do is to filter the 'ANZSCO' column with your occupation (be it Stream 1 or Stream 2).

https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190

And even with such tracker, you still can't predict anything. 



> The highest ranking candidates in occupations on the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List (NSW 190 List) will be invited first.
> 
> Selection under Stream Two will be determined on an ongoing basis and limited to occupations where there is labour market demand.


For Stream 1, it's clear, you have high points, they will invite you. You just need to know what is current trend for high points.

For Stream 2, how can you predict the labour market demand?


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

foxes said:


> Actually, there is no specific tracker for NSW stream 1 either. It's a consolidated tracker.
> 
> All you need to do is to filter the 'ANZSCO' column with your occupation (be it Stream 1 or Stream 2).
> 
> ...




In order to rephrase, I didn't mean that we need a tracker to predict the outcome for stream 2 occupations. 

Agree with you that highest ranking candidates will be invited first under stream 1. What I was suggesting is that a tracker to get a semblance of timelines specifically for stream 2 applicants would really help.

Like I had earlier tried to filter some stream 2 applicants on SC190 EOI tracker and found that typical timeline even for stream 2 applicants ranges between 6 months to a year for successful candidates. Like in my case, I started the process in last quarter of outgoing year (been about 6 months now) and I'm awaiting the ITA now. At this rate, maybe I should expect another 6 months on the high side for completion of all formalities including visa. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

1337 said:


> In order to rephrase, I didn't mean that we need a tracker to predict the outcome for stream 2 occupations.
> 
> Agree with you that highest ranking candidates will be invited first under stream 1. What I was suggesting is that a tracker to get a semblance of timelines specifically for stream 2 applicants would really help.
> 
> ...




Ah! I see what you mean now. Yeah I did try that too and found very few data available. Guess there aren’t that many people in your occupation let alone filling their data to the tracker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RichaDubey (Feb 13, 2018)

Hi All,

I got my ITA today..


----------



## kleusken (Feb 14, 2018)

When did you submit your pre-invite documents?


----------



## RichaDubey (Feb 13, 2018)

9th of March. Within a week I got the ITA


----------



## Gunner147 (Jul 24, 2017)

Hi there,

My elder brother have 2.5 years of exp in Civil/Structural Engineering. If we complete his skills assessment from Engineers Australia with one episode being related to work experience, will he be able to claim 5 points when his work experience reaches a mark of 3 years? Will EOI automatically update? Or we have to go back to EA to give points to us for work exp?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kleusken (Feb 14, 2018)

Congrats!! I have submitted my pre-invite documents on the 5th of February and I'm still waiting for ITA invite. My occupation is Electronic Equipment Trade worker. Good Luck on your journey.


----------



## amoghk (Aug 1, 2017)

Gunner147 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> My elder brother have 2.5 years of exp in Civil/Structural Engineering. If we complete his skills assessment from Engineers Australia with one episode being related to work experience, will he be able to claim 5 points when his work experience reaches a mark of 3 years? Will EOI automatically update? Or we have to go back to EA to give points to us for work exp?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


In short, YES. He will get 5 points if he completes 3 years,
BUT.. He has to remain in the same company which is the latest company mentioned in the skills assesment
AND - He still has to prove his employment for the remaining period via payslips or something to DIBP

If in between 2.5 to 3 he changes the company then 5 points cant be claimed.Then he has to apply for a fresh skills assesment which mentions the new company.

ANZSCO 261112 System Analyst
Points 65 (Age 30; English 20; Education 15)


----------



## Gunner147 (Jul 24, 2017)

amoghk said:


> In short, YES. He will get 5 points if he completes 3 years,
> BUT.. He has to remain in the same company which is the latest company mentioned in the skills assesment
> AND - He still has to prove his employment for the remaining period via payslips or something to DIBP
> 
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply. He is not planning to change his company in the next 6 months. So we should get the skill assessment done, lodge the EOI and wait for it to update automatically. Then, in the later stage, if he gets invited to apply for a visa, upload all supporting documents to DIBP/State to prove the claims. Is that correct?


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> hey have you got the invite??


No man, I am still waiting for NSW to approve my application.
Did you finish everything with the visa application?


----------



## RichaDubey (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks.. And all the best to you ...


----------



## tanya19850011 (Mar 19, 2018)

RichaDubey said:


> 9th of March. Within a week I got the ITA


Hi!! that is your profession?
I am still waiting mine , i am an auditor.


----------



## RichaDubey (Feb 13, 2018)

hello. My ANZSCO code is 261112


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Anyone got pre-invitation from *NSW* for category of *263311 TE*


----------



## tanya19850011 (Mar 19, 2018)

The same question!

Anyone got an invitation as an AUDITOR from NSW in 2018 with 75+5? if yes, have you assessed your experience?


----------



## VSharma (Mar 16, 2018)

*What are the latest trends for 261313 for 190 for NSW ??*

What are the latest trends for 261313 for 190 for NSW ??
NSW inviting people (261313) with what points for 190


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

VSharma said:


> What are the latest trends for 261313 for 190 for NSW ??
> NSW inviting people (261313) with what points for 190


75+


----------



## varun118 (Mar 11, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> 75+


75 including SS or without?


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

varun118 said:


> 75 including SS or without?


Including SS.


----------



## sanlal (Aug 23, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

My friend has recently submitted EOI under ICT BA (ANZSCO: 26111) with 75 points (including a superior PTE score of 20 points & 10 points for employment) and he has some queries in his application. 

Can he go ahead without claiming employment points while lodging the visa? 

Also, his spouse is from a different occupation: Marketing specialist. If claims spouse points in his EOI, does he need to provide evidence of employment (such as salary slip, ITR, etc. His spouse is yet to do a skills assessment and appear for English tests. 

Your advice and feedback on this would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Has any General Accountant received NSW nomination approval recently? i think they have stopped inviting them under 190 as well...


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

sanlal said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> My friend has recently submitted EOI under ICT BA (ANZSCO: 26111) with 75 points (including a superior PTE score of 20 points & 10 points for employment) and he has some queries in his application.
> 
> ...



you can claim partner points only if both occupations are in the MLTSSL subclass list . is marketing specialist under MLTSSL for 190 or 189? I dont think so


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

addy101 said:


> Has any General Accountant received NSW nomination approval recently? i think they have stopped inviting them under 190 as well...


I saw some people got within 1 week or 10 days max NSW approval, may be case to case vary. So many people got within 7 days.


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

venkat said:


> I saw some people got within 1 week or 10 days max NSW approval, may be case to case vary. So many people got within 7 days.


yes.. even i saw that and had my expectations around that  ... but it seems will have to wait longer..


----------



## sanlal (Aug 23, 2016)

pravincv said:


> you can claim partner points only if both occupations are in the MLTSSL subclass list . is marketing specialist under MLTSSL for 190 or 189? I dont think so


Hi,

Thank you for your reply. Marketing specialist is in STSOL and my friends occupation is in MLTSSL. That means he can't claim partner points at all?


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi Guys...Still waiting on a response...

Below is my points breakup (My ANZSCO code is 261311):
Age - 30 points
Education - 15 points
Experience - 5 points
English - 20 points

I had submitted my 190 EOI (NSW) on 12th March. When can i expect a nomination from NSW? And do you think it is wise to apply for VIC too?


----------



## keyurdesai20 (Mar 14, 2018)

*Situation in 2018*

In general when are the most invites sent out by NSW SS?

Thanks


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

HPAB said:


> Hi Guys...Still waiting on a response...
> 
> Below is my points breakup (My ANZSCO code is 261311):
> Age - 30 points
> ...


You can expect next round of invitation from NSW mostly because of your PTE-20, NSW happy to give you pre-invite.


----------



## yogithegreat (Nov 29, 2017)

tanya19850011 said:


> The same question!
> 
> Anyone got an invitation as an AUDITOR from NSW in 2018 with 75+5? if yes, have you assessed your experience?


I got invitation for SS but with 80+5 points on 16th feb. Applied on 23rd, still waiting for approval..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

venkat said:


> You can expect next round of invitation from NSW mostly because of your PTE-20, NSW happy to give you pre-invite.


Do you know when the next round will be? And how often NSW sends invite?


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

RichaDubey said:


> 9th of March. Within a week I got the ITA


congrats !
which profession and points breakup please


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi Friends. I have submitted my EOI for Civil Engineer 233211 on 29 Jan 18 with 65+5 points for NSW. Is there anyone who got invite with same points and what are the chances in upcoming round?

Thanks for reply and cheers!


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

HPAB said:


> Do you know when the next round will be? And how often NSW sends invite?


Don't know about that friend, predictions do not work, Every Friday you can check your spam and emails. I saw NSW most of the time send pre-invites every Friday's.


----------



## Australian Expat (Mar 18, 2018)

venkat said:


> You can expect next round of invitation from NSW mostly because of your PTE-20, NSW happy to give you pre-invite.


Hello Venkat Actually I have exactly the same Points for Code 263111 as below:

Age : 30 Points 
PTE : 20 Points
Education: 15 Points
Experience: 5 Points
State : 5 Points 

EOI date : 7 Feb 2018 

and still I didn't receive any invite for NSW!


----------



## VSharma (Mar 16, 2018)

Many Thanks


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

naqvih08 said:


> Hi Friends. I have submitted my EOI for Civil Engineer 233211 on 29 Jan 18 with 65+5 points for NSW. Is there anyone who got invite with same points and what are the chances in upcoming round?
> 
> Thanks for reply and cheers!


Further to above can anyone advise that when there is pre invite from state, is there any change mentioned on skillselect status, which is currently shown as "SUBMITTED"


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

addy101 said:


> Has any General Accountant received NSW nomination approval recently? i think they have stopped inviting them under 190 as well...


Hi, 

They cannot put anything on hold once you've received a nomination. You still have 12 weeks to wait. If you visa is expiring, you can email them to process your application faster. My time line is as below, 

190 DOE with 80 points on 19/02/2018 
Received 190 pre-invite on 02/03/2018 
Applied on 06/03/2018
Waiting for NSW approval. 

NSW is basically lazy in sorting this, and this another reason for them to charge AUD 330.
They can't say no to you or to anyone who has received a nomination unless the documents supplied are fake.


----------



## BuBu123 (Mar 15, 2018)

*NSW Pre- Invitation for 261313*



venkat said:


> You can expect next round of invitation from NSW mostly because of your PTE-20, NSW happy to give you pre-invite.


How about the ones with 75 points with SS and PTE -10 ? Can i expect invitation too for 261313-Software Engineer? Thanks.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

HPAB said:


> Do you know when the next round will be? And how often NSW sends invite?




They usually send invitations on the 1st and 3rd Friday in a month


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

naqvih08 said:


> Further to above can anyone advise that when there is pre invite from state, is there any change mentioned on skillselect status, which is currently shown as "SUBMITTED"



There will be no change to your skillselect status. Once you get your approval from NSW, then the status will change to INVITED


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

foxes said:


> There will be no change to your skillselect status. Once you get your approval from NSW, then the status will change to INVITED
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


can the EOI be changed while in pre-invite?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

BuBu123 said:


> How about the ones with 75 points with SS and PTE -10 ? Can i expect invitation too for 261313-Software Engineer? Thanks.




If you look at #4637 post, you will see someone got invited recently with 70+5 and PTE 10. He is under 261312.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> can the EOI be changed while in pre-invite?




I think you can but I will not do that if I were you especially if it impacts your points. It might jeopardise your application I guess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

foxes said:


> I think you can but I will not do that if I were you especially if it impacts your points. It might jeopardise your application I guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Doesn't impact points, some people say you can, some say you cannot. I have a small mistake in the EOI. Saw some post on the forum that someone updated it, but I am worried that might cause an issue. Sent an email to NSW, waiting for reply.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> Doesn't impact points, some people say you can, some say you cannot. I have a small mistake in the EOI. Saw some post on the forum that someone updated it, but I am worried that might cause an issue. Sent an email to NSW, waiting for reply.


you will get it soon 

my pcc is tomm and medical next week. !!


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> you will get it soon
> 
> my pcc is tomm and medical next week. !!


cool, I already did my PCC last week and planning to go for the medical this week.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> Doesn't impact points, some people say you can, some say you cannot. I have a small mistake in the EOI. Saw some post on the forum that someone updated it, but I am worried that might cause an issue. Sent an email to NSW, waiting for reply.



I have updated my EOI (Not impacting the total number of points) after ITA from Victoria and still got the invite, so in conculusion you can do that.

Steps I followed:

1) Changed EOI.
2) Emailed Vic about changes and reason for same with EOI PDF attached.

Hope this helps.


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

SunV said:


> I have updated my EOI (Not impacting the total number of points) after ITA from Victoria and still got the invite, so in conculusion you can do that.
> 
> Steps I followed:
> 
> ...


This is very helpful SunV, thanks for your answer. Good luck.


----------



## GHYoel (Mar 18, 2018)

Subscribed.


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi I received invite from NSW on 16th March. Can someone please let me know what documents are needed as I am afraid to open the application link too many times? 

I have a spouse with me who don't contribute partner points. 

Is CV needed too? And I have zero work experience, so I'm not sure whether my CV is adequate...do I need referees in CV?


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

Bonbons said:


> Hi I received invite from NSW on 16th March. Can someone please let me know what documents are needed as I am afraid to open the application link too many times?
> 
> I have a spouse with me who don't contribute partner points.
> 
> Is CV needed too? And I have zero work experience, so I'm not sure whether my CV is adequate...do I need referees in CV?



Congratulations for the invite!!!. Could you please let me know the following??
1. When did you receive the pre-invite and what was your submission?
2. What is your job code.
3. Generally what time will get the invite? Can I know your timing the invite??

Actually I am waiting for the NSW- approval( invite ). I have received the pre-invite on 16th of Feb for Job code 261313. And submitted on Feb 23rd. Still now I have not received.

Appreciate your response on this.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

lnhebbar said:


> Congratulations for the invite!!!. Could you please let me know the following??
> 1. When did you receive the pre-invite and what was your submission?
> 2. What is your job code.
> 3. Generally what time will get the invite? Can I know your timing the invite??
> ...



I think he got the ITA (For some, Pre-Invite) on 16-March.


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

SunV said:


> I think he got the ITA (For some, Pre-Invite) on 16-March.


Thx,,,I got that...The reason I asked him that I would like to know how long it took for him to get the invite after the pre-invite submission.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Bonbons said:


> Hi I received invite from NSW on 16th March. Can someone please let me know what documents are needed as I am afraid to open the application link too many times?
> 
> I have a spouse with me who don't contribute partner points.
> 
> Is CV needed too? And I have zero work experience, so I'm not sure whether my CV is adequate...do I need referees in CV?


You need all the documents for all points claimed , Such as:

1) English Test result (mandatory).
2) Skill Assessment result (Mandatory).
3) Passport (proof of age- Mandatory).
4) Australian Study Proof (if applicable).
5) Australian Work Proof (if applicable).
7) PY,NAATI ( if applicable).
8) CV/Resume (Mandatory and very important document for SS).


In your case spouse documents are not required (since you are not claiming points for her).

Hope this helps.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

lnhebbar said:


> Thx,,,I got that...The reason I asked him that I would like to know how long it took for him to get the invite after the pre-invite submission.


It depends on ANZSCO. only 261112 are getting Invite within 5 days - 2 weeks (as per Current trend for NSW).

Hope you will get your invite soon. Best of luck.


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

SunV said:


> It depends on ANZSCO. only 261112 are getting Invite within 5 days - 2 weeks (as per Current trend for NSW).
> 
> Hope you will get your invite soon. Best of luck.


Thank you friend.

Thanks
Hebbar


----------



## charan0488 (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Could someone please share the format of Resume to be uploaded, once we get the invite from NSW?

Just trying to keep the docs ready before I get the invite.


Thanks,
Charan


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

charan0488 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Could someone please share the format of Resume to be uploaded, once we get the invite from NSW?
> 
> ...




No specific format. Any will do.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charan0488 (Mar 5, 2018)

foxes said:


> charan0488 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...



Thanks mate


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi SunV

Thank you so much. You said that CV is very important and I'm really worried. I was invited without relevant work experience, so I'm not sure what to include in my resume.

My current resume has the following:

Work history for work not related to nominated occupation, 
Education, 
Extracurricular activities, 
Academic achievements, 
Interests, 
memberships

And lastly, academic and personal referees 

Is the last bit needed? My referees were listed for potential employers to contact regarding my character... 

So I am not sure to remove my referees? 

Anyone who submit and got their nomination approval without/with referees?


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

Oh to answer the above question

I got my invite a week from submission of eoi but I got 80 plus 5. I'm an accountant. I was invited 16th March.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Bonbons said:


> Hi SunV
> 
> Thank you so much. You said that CV is very important and I'm really worried. I was invited without relevant work experience, so I'm not sure what to include in my resume.
> 
> ...



For referees,
I mentioned below statement in my CV and got approval:

*References:*

Provided on request.


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

What would be the status on EOI (SkillSelect) after Visa fee payment? Mine still shows "APPLY VISA". Just curious on what would be the next status and how long does it take to reflect?


----------



## HARESHNN (Nov 25, 2017)

JasonUC said:


> What would be the status on EOI (SkillSelect) after Visa fee payment? Mine still shows "APPLY VISA". Just curious on what would be the next status and how long does it take to reflect?



Your EOI will be inactive soon, now you have to follow immiaccount for update.


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

Anyone got NSW approval today ??

It is been 2 weeks no response from them..

Hope everyone who is waiting for the approval will get it soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

HARESHNN said:


> Your EOI will be inactive soon, now you have to follow immiaccount for update.


Could you please let me know, what you meant by soon? How long did that take for you. I am getting ambivalent responses, some say the EOI goes to suspended state right away, while others say soon. Just want to make sure.


----------



## varun118 (Mar 11, 2018)

can someone explain or post information on what are stages after applying for EOI for 190 until u get PR
Thanks


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

varun118 said:


> can someone explain or post information on what are stages after applying for EOI for 190 until u get PR
> Thanks




1.) Wait for state sponsored invitation 
2.) After successful first step, pay the fee, upload necessary documents and then wait for the state approval email.
3.) Once the state nominates you, login to SkillSelect, Click “ApplyVisa” button, create ImmiAccount, fill the questionnaire and pay the fees.
4.) Upload the documents and then wait for CO to contact for further documentation and or for direct grant.

P.S: Hope you are already aware of generating the HAP ID for Medicals if you are aiming for the direct grant. Just in case, you didn’t know, HAP ID is generated at the third step.


----------



## varun118 (Mar 11, 2018)

JasonUC said:


> 1.) Wait for state sponsored invitation
> 2.) After successful first step, pay the fee, upload necessary documents and then wait for the state approval email.
> 3.) Once the state nominates you, login to SkillSelect, Click “ApplyVisa” button, create ImmiAccount, fill the questionnaire and pay the fees.
> 4.) Upload the documents and then wait for CO to contact for further documentation and or for direct grant.
> ...


Thanks a lot


----------



## HARESHNN (Nov 25, 2017)

JasonUC said:


> Could you please let me know, what you meant by soon? How long did that take for you. I am getting ambivalent responses, some say the EOI goes to suspended state right away, while others say soon. Just want to make sure.


Once you apply for a Visa through Immiaccount, after a week your EOI will be suspended. 
Anyway once you apply for Visa, Skillselect site will be useless for you.

So the bottom line is please follow immiaccount once you have applied for Visa.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

HARESHNN said:


> Once you apply for a Visa through Immiaccount, after a week your EOI will be suspended.
> Anyway once you apply for Visa, Skillselect site will be useless for you.
> 
> So the bottom line is please follow immiaccount once you have applied for Visa.




for medical what clinic will give you? i heard result will directly uploaded to AUS department??


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> for medical what clinic will give you? i heard result will directly uploaded to AUS department??


Yes, results directly go to DIBP...

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

vkbaghel said:


> Yes, results directly go to DIBP...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


so our side what to upload?? i can see a section is der for medical document??


----------



## rocco2d (Feb 4, 2018)

Hi All,

I was wondering if anyone would have any input on 190 sponsored NSW invitations for accountant application. I submitted mine on 08/02/18 with 80 points and following breakdown;

Age: 30
English: 20
Education: 15
Au study requirement: 5
Work experience: 5
State nomination: 5

Any thoughts if this will go through at all?

Thanks a bunch


----------



## HARESHNN (Nov 25, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> for medical what clinic will give you? i heard result will directly uploaded to AUS department??


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/india


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

HARESHNN said:


> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/about/contact/offices-locations/india


i mean do we need to upload ny doc for medical once its done ?


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> i mean do we need to upload ny doc for medical once its done ?


No you need not upload anything once medical is done...the hospital directly sends the report to DIBP electronically..

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

vkbaghel said:


> No you need not upload anything once medical is done...the hospital directly sends the report to DIBP electronically..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


how long does that take?


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

Mine was sent within 2-3 days after the test...after that check the relevant section in your account..it will show something like no action requires for normal report...

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

vkbaghel said:


> No you need not upload anything once medical is done...the hospital directly sends the report to DIBP electronically..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


so under immi account....where medical document section is ... nothing to upload ryt...ok got it


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

Just do the medical test...after report upload by hospital...the relevant section will get updated...

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

*Grant Received*

Happy to announce that I have received the grant for me and my family today

190 NSW - 261111 - Lodged on 20-Dec-2017 - Grant on 20-Mar-2018

You can see the detailed timelines in my signature

Thanks to everyone in this forum for your support

Cheers and good luck to everyone


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

catchpaul said:


> Happy to announce that I have received the grant for me and my family today
> 
> 190 NSW - 261111 - Lodged on 20-Dec-2017 - Grant on 20-Mar-2018
> 
> ...


Many congratulations .... 

Please clarify one thing, in your timeline your medical submission date is later than visa submission.. So you did medicals after or before visa lodge?


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

After




addy101 said:


> Many congratulations ....
> 
> Please clarify one thing, in your timeline your medical submission date is later than visa submission.. So you did medicals after or before visa lodge?


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

catchpaul said:


> Happy to announce that I have received the grant for me and my family today
> 
> 190 NSW - 261111 - Lodged on 20-Dec-2017 - Grant on 20-Mar-2018
> 
> ...


conr8s....so 3 months timeline hmm...they send grant via email?? after grant ny other condition they asking?


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

catchpaul said:


> After


but i read over the forum that if you want to do it after visa lodge then one needs to wait for CO contact.. Can you please clear this confusion about how exactly it works..


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

addy101 said:


> but i read over the forum that if you want to do it after visa lodge then one needs to wait for CO contact.. Can you please clear this confusion about how exactly it works..


I also lodged the visa now my medical is next monday....so its upto you do it before or after...or u can also wait for CO if u wan to delay your app


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

catchpaul said:


> Happy to announce that I have received the grant for me and my family today
> 
> 190 NSW - 261111 - Lodged on 20-Dec-2017 - Grant on 20-Mar-2018
> 
> ...


Congrats..

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

Nothing like that
I lodged the visa and made the payment
Then the section to upload docs gets enabled
Along with this you can print the letters for medicals and get this done as well





addy101 said:


> but i read over the forum that if you want to do it after visa lodge then one needs to wait for CO contact.. Can you please clear this confusion about how exactly it works..


----------



## catchpaul (May 23, 2017)

yes ... via mail
no conditions (just the IED which is in Dec 2018 for me)



rahul7star said:


> conr8s....so 3 months timeline hmm...they send grant via email?? after grant ny other condition they asking?


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

thanks for the info.. 

cheers


----------



## rumi78_ng (May 2, 2015)

Hi,

I got an invitation to lodge 190 visa after NSW nominated me.

This is about 2 weeks before the expiry of my English test result.

I see on the DIBP 190 subclass page that "You must be able to meet the points score eligibility at the time you are invited to apply for the visa."

In my case, since I got an invitation BEFORE expiry of my English test result, it is ok to lodge the visa within the next 60 days even though when I actually lodged the visa the English result would have expired right?

Please advise.


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi, I received the pre-invite some days ago. I have submitted the docs and now waiting for the nomination approval.

What is the chance of an approval, as long as (I believe) all my docs are authentic and sufficient for the claims in my EOI? Have you ever heard anyone who's been refused? 

I'm thinking about this, whether I should file another EOI for other states in case NSW rejects me. Would it happen?


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

namnguyen said:


> Hi, I received the pre-invite some days ago. I have submitted the docs and now waiting for the nomination approval.
> 
> What is the chance of an approval, as long as (I believe) all my docs are authentic and sufficient for the claims in my EOI? Have you ever heard anyone who's been refused?
> 
> I'm thinking about this, whether I should file another EOI for other states in case NSW rejects me. Would it happen?


Hi,

NSW has no reason to not approve your nomination as long it is consistent with your EOI and all the documents are genuine of course. They have to give you an outcome within 12 weeks. 

My timeline is as below. 

Accountant General

DOE for 190 NSW with 80 points with 5 for ss = 19/02/2018
Pre invite (nomination) received on 02/03/2018
Applied = 06/03/2018
Waiting for approval


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi I received a pre invite on 16th Mar from NSW.
However, I found a minor error in my EOI, 

I wrote down my degree as Bachelor of Accounting 

but according to my transcript and graduation statement, 

Its Bachelor of Commerce(Accounting) 

What should I do? I have not fill out application form for nomination. Thanks guys


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

What do you guys do when you found errors in EOI before lodging nomination with NSW?

I do not want to update the detail as NSW sent me pre invite based on the current EOI


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

hi all. I received my pre-invite from NSW on 16th March and on the same day I submitted my application for ANZCO 133111: Construction Project Manager.

Can anyone please let me know how long does NSW normally take to send an Invitation?


----------



## santosh.parmi (Mar 20, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Analyst programmer - 261311
189 DOE - 23/02/2018 (70 points)
190 NSW DOE - 23/02/2018 (75 points)

points breakdown:

Age - 30
Edu - 15
PTE - 10
exp - 10
Spouce - 5
SS - 5

Please advice how many days will it take to receive pre invite from NSW.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

AA189 said:


> hi all. I received my pre-invite from NSW on 16th March and on the same day I submitted my application for ANZCO 133111: Construction Project Manager.
> 
> Can anyone please let me know how long does NSW normally take to send an Invitation?




On average between 2-6 weeks. But officially it can take up to 12 weeks.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

santosh.parmi said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Analyst programmer - 261311
> 189 DOE - 23/02/2018 (70 points)
> ...


santoj ji sabr kariyeee aa jayega in 1 month


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi..i am still doubtful and unclear about one thing..can any experienced mate help...

When we get pre invite from NSW, is there any change in status of application or any thing shown under "Invitations" or "Contacts" on Skillselect? 

I am asking this because, in case one misses the email by any mean, how will he/she will come to know by justing logging on skillselect?

Cheers!

Civil Engineer - 65+5 = 70 Points DOE 29-Jan-18


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

naqvih08 said:


> Hi..i am still doubtful and unclear about one thing..can any experienced mate help...
> 
> When we get pre invite from NSW, is there any change in status of application or any thing shown under "Invitations" or "Contacts" on Skillselect?
> 
> ...


Nope there is no change or notification in skillselect. There will be mail from NSW inviting applicants to file nominations on the Link shared in the mail.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

naqvih08 said:


> Hi..i am still doubtful and unclear about one thing..can any experienced mate help...
> 
> When we get pre invite from NSW, is there any change in status of application or any thing shown under "Invitations" or "Contacts" on Skillselect?
> 
> ...




The email will come from [email protected]

Create some filter action so that your phone shouts when you get it, or write a small app which reads from incoming emails and do something (may be slap you a couple times if you are sleeping)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

Bonbons said:


> Hi I received a pre invite on 16th Mar from NSW.
> However, I found a minor error in my EOI,
> 
> I wrote down my degree as Bachelor of Accounting
> ...


It's only a minor mistake. You can edit your EOI, your DOE will stay the same and there will be no problem. I had 2 small mistakes in my EOI as well. I edited them after I received the pre-invite, then along with the uploaded documents I submitted a Letter of Explanation to explain my mistakes.


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm not sure to edit the EOI although the correction will not affect the points and DOE.

Is it best to just apply and upload with a letter stating the mistake?


----------



## cm1005 (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi, have just signed up with a migration agent to apply for 189/190 visa under 22111. 

189 - 70 points
190 - 75 points (NSW, VIC)

Can anyone confirm what the timelines are like for accountants to get an invite under 190?

thanks
CM


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

*Hey*

Hey Guys,
Did anyone of the people receive the Pre ivite for 261313 code in last round which held in last friday ?
i think they are not inviting people now for 261313 code


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

Friends, when submitting the application to NSW, what are all the options that will be enabled for English exam ? In my acknowledgement mail it was like IELTS/OET but I wrote PTE.. Am worried now !!!


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

I submitted 190 EOI on 8th March for NSW with 75 points. possible to get an invite?


----------



## cm1005 (Mar 20, 2018)

sorry code is 221111 - Accountant


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

2613 code


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

I'm delighted to write that I got the ITA yesterday. Preparing to lodge the visa now.

For curious minds, my credentials are as below: 

ANZSCO Code: 222311 Financial Investment Advisor 
Age: 30 points
PTE-A: 20 points
Education: 15 points
Experience: 10 points
State Sponsorship: 5 points
Total: 80 Points
Vetasses Positive Assessment: December 13, 2017
190 NSW EOI DOE: December 18, 2017 with 70 Points (Stream 2)
190 NSW EOI DOE [Updated - Added 10 language points]: January 06, 2018 with 80 Points 
NSW Pre-invite: February 16, 2018
NSW ITA: March 20, 2018
NSW Visa Lodgement: In-Process


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

1337 said:


> I'm delighted to write that I got the ITA yesterday. Preparing to lodge the visa now.
> 
> For curious minds, my credentials are as below:
> 
> ...



Congratulations. Best of luck for further process, Hope you will get your Grant soon.


----------



## Jack23 (Oct 25, 2016)

Guys... I got my 189 invite yesterday... I have already applied for nsw pre invite on 07-mar-2018 and waiting for nsw approval... Should I take my 189 invite r wait for 190 approval...


----------



## raj16 (Feb 13, 2018)

Congrats 1337, just for tracking purposes, would you mind sharing the date you filled out NSW application and made payment?


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

1337 said:


> I'm delighted to write that I got the ITA yesterday. Preparing to lodge the visa now.
> 
> For curious minds, my credentials are as below:
> 
> ...


Congratz buddy!

-----------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 261111 (Business Analyst)
-----------------------------------------
PTE : L/R/S/W
Nov 2018: 90/90/90/90
---------------------
Points:
------
Age - 25
English - 20
Education - 15
Experience - 0
Partner - 5
Australian Exp - 5
---------------------
EOI 189 - 01/02/2018 - 70 points
EOI 190 NSW - 01/02/2018 - 75 points
Pre-Invite NSW: 16/02/2018
NSW Doc Submission: 24/02/2018
ITA: Awaiting


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

I am waiting for NSW pre-invite with 65 + 5 points under job code 261311.

Please let me know anyone else who is waiting for pre-invite under 261311 ?

Just want to check where I do stand in queue !!

Thanks !!


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> I am waiting for NSW pre-invite with 65 + 5 points under job code 261311.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If you follow this thread closely, you will see that there are many 2613* people with 70+5 who are still waiting since January.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Jack23 said:


> Guys... I got my 189 invite yesterday... I have already applied for nsw pre invite on 07-mar-2018 and waiting for nsw approval... Should I take my 189 invite r wait for 190 approval...




Did you file single or separate EOI for 189 and 190?

If I were you, I would go with 189 since it gives me no obligation to stay in NSW. But you have to lose your $300.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

Jack23 said:


> Guys... I got my 189 invite yesterday... I have already applied for nsw pre invite on 07-mar-2018 and waiting for nsw approval... Should I take my 189 invite r wait for 190 approval...


Congratulations for the invite.
What is your code, when did you submit the EOI and how many points do you have?

190 has a priority over 189 and the processing time seems a bit faster, but that is if you are willing to stay in NSW, otherwise go with the 189.


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi how does NSW where we stay when we come to Aus? How obliged are we to stay in NSW for 2 years? Do we have to fill a survey every year or so?


----------



## Jack23 (Oct 25, 2016)

foxes said:


> Did you file single or separate EOI for 189 and 190?
> 
> If I were you, I would go with 189 since it gives me no obligation to stay in NSW. But you have to lose your $300.
> 
> ...


I filed it as a single EOI. I will go ahead with my 189.


----------



## Jack23 (Oct 25, 2016)

newpain01 said:


> Congratulations for the invite.
> What is your code, when did you submit the EOI and how many points do you have?
> 
> 190 has a priority over 189 and the processing time seems a bit faster, but that is if you are willing to stay in NSW, otherwise go with the 189.


Thanks mate
-----------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 261312 (Developer Programmer)
--------------------------------------------------------------
Points:
------
Age - 30
English - 20
Education - 15
Experience - 10
--------------------- 
EOI 189 - 27/02/2018 - 75 points
EOI 190 NSW - 27/02/2018 - 80 points
Pre-Invite NSW: 02/03/2018
Application submitted NSW: 07/03/2018
189 invite - 21/03/2018


----------



## Sachin1984 (Mar 10, 2018)

Australianpr2017 said:


> I am waiting for NSW pre-invite with 65 + 5 points under job code 261311.
> 
> Please let me know anyone else who is waiting for pre-invite under 261311 ?
> 
> ...


Same case here. I believe we need to wait for another 6 months atleast seeing the current trend..


----------



## DHunter (Jan 13, 2016)

Anybody here got invited as an Electrical Engineer? As reported in Myimmitracker the last Electrical Engineer was invited last Dec.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Has anybody got nomination approval today from NSW ???


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

raj16 said:


> Congrats 1337, just for tracking purposes, would you mind sharing the date you filled out NSW application and made payment?




Thanks guys.

I filed the same day I received invite I.e. Feb 16.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Mitsi said:


> Has anybody got nomination approval today from NSW ???


its now an addiction coming here everyday...hope we will get PR soon and we all overcome this addiction


----------



## kiran89 (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi All,
Could any one guide me ??? Chances of getting invitation before Jul 2018 ??

Thanks and regards,
Kiran

189 & 190 |233311| ELECTRICAL ENGINEER |60 & 65 Points 
26-06-2017 : 
First EOI submitted with 60 points (subclass 189) and 65 points (subclass 190) - NSW state only
06-03-2018 : Second EOI submitted with 60 points (subclass 189) and 65 points (subclass 190) - All states
Invitation : Awaited :fingerscrossed:


----------



## kuki (Feb 6, 2017)

Hi, can somebody please help me to find a link, where I can see when the EOI points are frozen, when you receive invitation to apply or when you receive approval? Thanks


----------



## Bennet.Christian (Mar 1, 2018)

Hello Friends,

I am new to group.

261313 Software Engineer
EOI 24-Jan-2018
189 : 70 Points
190 : 75 Points (NSW)

Could anyone please guide me with chances now?


----------



## Balthiru (Feb 28, 2017)

Same details here.....Can someone predict the changes?



Bennet.Christian said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am new to group.
> 
> ...


----------



## BuBu123 (Mar 15, 2018)

*Expecting the same here*



Balthiru said:


> Same details here.....Can someone predict the changes?


I am also waiting for pre-invite with same points and same code.


----------



## Australianpr2017 (Jan 30, 2017)

foxes said:


> If you follow this thread closely, you will see that there are many 2613* people with 70+5 who are still waiting since January.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




My query is specific to 261311 as every 2613* job code has different selection pattern.


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

Australianpr2017 said:


> My query is specific to 261311 as every 2613* job code has different selection pattern.


Unfortunately I don't think any 65 pointers have been invited in the 2613* category at all since Nov/Dec. I'm in the 261312 category with 65 and Superior English and still do not have an invite (DOE 17/01/18). If they increase the 189 again enough to start letting in 70 pointers we will have a good shot, but until then all the 70 pointers are coming over here and taking the invites.


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

Default
Hi friends..hope all are doing well and eagerly waiting for a good news like me...lol

As per my understanding from various sites and looking at the current trend, for civil engineer 232211;

For 189 - 65 points not seems to be possible in near future
For 190 NSW - 65+5 But that also with Superior English are invited.

What you guys thing for 65 pointers for 189 and 190 NSW.


----------



## oasis_australia (Mar 10, 2018)

Waiting as well....since Jan 2018...going crazy
261313 70+5 (PTE:20)


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Bennet.Christian said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I am new to group.
> 
> ...




With NSW you have to be more specific. What is your points breakdown?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## santosh.parmi (Mar 20, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> santoj ji sabr kariyeee aa jayega in 1 month


My doubt is anyone from the group got pre invite recently with English 10 points and total points 75 for NSW?


----------



## santosh.parmi (Mar 20, 2018)

santosh.parmi said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Analyst programmer - 261311
> 189 DOE - 23/02/2018 (70 points)
> ...


My doubt is anyone from the group got pre invite recently with English 10 points and total points 75 for NSW?


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

santosh.parmi said:


> My doubt is anyone from the group got pre invite recently with English 10 points and total points 75 for NSW?




I got on February 16 with same details but my age points were 25 and 15 for experience. Still waiting for approval.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

When applying for nsw nomination, should I upload colour scan of academic transcript or give electronic version of transcript given by my uni?


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

*h*

What is the next round for 190 NSW invite , next friday ?
and is there anyone who has job code 261313 and got invitations in last round 16th March?
Guys , please help me , thanks


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Bonbons said:


> When applying for nsw nomination, should I upload colour scan of academic transcript or give electronic version of transcript given by my uni?


 good quality color scan is required.


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

ankititp said:


> What is the next round for 190 NSW invite , next friday ?
> and is there anyone who has job code 261313 and got invitations in last round 16th March?
> Guys , please help me , thanks


There is no fix date for invitations but yes they usually send pre-invites on Friday.. who knows you might get lucky this friday 
Cheers


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

ankititp said:


> What is the next round for 190 NSW invite , next friday ?
> 
> and is there anyone who has job code 261313 and got invitations in last round 16th March?
> 
> Guys , please help me , thanks




Should be Friday next week. Usually it falls on different week with 189 round.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sudheerv2 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hi guys, I got ITA on 20th of March from NSW. 
Cheers.


----------



## Joycexie725 (Mar 19, 2018)

danish00 said:


> hey I got a pre-invite today for 132211 Finance Manager.
> 
> DOE 16/01/18
> SS 75+5
> ...


Dear Danish00,

May i know more information about your invite, because i am planing to assess myself as finance manager. Were you applied EOI under accountant before?

Thank you.


----------



## akshat13 (Apr 29, 2013)

*Awaiting Pre-Invite*

I have still not heard anything from NSW till date . Any idea or friends who are in same boat. My timeline is mentioned below.


----------



## kiran89 (Mar 21, 2018)

any one who is under 233311 - Electrical Engineer received invitation.


----------



## KingKing (Oct 20, 2017)

Hi ,
I have applied for NSW 190 under 261313 on 14th march with 80 points..

Can someone tell me when can i expect an invitation and is there anyone under the category who have applied on march got NSW invite..

Thanks.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> I tried 2 times and 3rd time I reduced the same to 24,it was SuccessFul.. but in the confirmation mail I could see some documents not uploaded .. l have to wait !
> 
> Hope NSW contacts me if they need more documents
> 
> ...


IS any co assigned to you? or ny update on immi acc status? after all doc submission whats the next thing to do


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi Everyone

I am new to this forum...I am about to raise an EOI for 190 NSW for 261111 ICT BA skill with 80 points
Age : 30
Education : 15
Exp : 5
English : 20
Partner skill : 5 (VETASSES 225113 Marketing specialist)
SS : 5

1. Want to know my chances at this score, given the pattern of selection in NSW that you all are observing ?
2. Also while submitting the EOI, my total points are coming out to be 85 points - its because I am filling my actual relevant experience of 5+ years(10 points) but ACS has only approved 3-5 years (5 points) after the standard 2 year deduction that they follow...Should I just fill 3+ years of experience in my EOI and skip the rest or should I full the entire experience and they will auto adjust??
3. Can we file two seperate EOIs - one for 189 and one for 190 for same primary applicant??


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

Dear Fellows

I am in the process of finalizing visa application for SC190. In order to get a medical appointment at the earliest, I lodged a separate application for Heath within Immiaccount to obtain a HAP Id before I could finalize the main Visa Application. I just want make sure the HAP Id (and the medical exam) created through a separate application for Health only will be lodged within the main Visa application in Immiaccount and no new HAP ID would be created after I submit the main Visa application. Feedback requested. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

KingKing said:


> Hi ,
> I have applied for NSW 190 under 261313 on 14th march with 80 points..
> 
> Can someone tell me when can i expect an invitation and is there anyone under the category who have applied on march got NSW invite..
> ...


No offense mate but why are you applying for the 190 with so many points. You can easily get the 189 within a few weeks, save the 190s for those of us who need it.


----------



## Sam_2810 (Mar 3, 2017)

I got my NSW approval today!!

My timeline as below :
Occupation : General Accountant
Points: 75 + 5
EOI date: 30th Jan 2018
NSW ITA: 2nd Feb 2018
Application submitted: 7th Feb 2018
NSW approval : 22nd March 2018

All the best to those who are waiting for their NSW approval and also to those who are waiting for ITA.

Regards,
Sam 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## KingKing (Oct 20, 2017)

My visa is expiring month end so i have no option.. So i have applied for 190.


----------



## rkrajnov (Apr 29, 2017)

KingKing said:


> My visa is expiring month end so i have no option.. So i have applied for 190.


Oh alright fair enough bro. You should be invited next Friday.


----------



## KingKing (Oct 20, 2017)

So there is no invite round tomorrow? for 190?


----------



## jutomo (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello guys,

I have submitted EOI for 190 with 70 points on March/20/2018. 

Any ideas how long it may take for me to get invited by NSW?

Points Breakdown:

Secondary School Teacher - 241411
Age 27 years: 30 points
Education & Qualification: 20 points
NAATI: 5 points
English: 10 points [ IELTS L/R/S/W 8/8.5/8/7]

Thanks in advance,
Eddy


----------



## Yvi86 (Feb 4, 2018)

foxes said:


> Should be Friday next week. Usually it falls on different week with 189 round.
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure next week Friday nobody is working as it is Easter long weekend and Good Friday. It'll slow down for sure during Easter holidays.


----------



## cm1005 (Mar 20, 2018)

Congratulations......


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

akshat13 said:


> I have still not heard anything from NSW till date . Any idea or friends who are in same boat. My timeline is mentioned below.




It’s almost impossible to get invited with 65+5 for 2611. Are you planning to increase your English score?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Yvi86 said:


> foxes said:
> 
> 
> > Should be Friday next week. Usually it falls on different week with 189 round.
> ...


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

gargn1420 said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I am new to this forum...I am about to raise an EOI for 190 NSW for 261111 ICT BA skill with 80 points
> Age : 30
> ...




1. Very good chance given current trend.
2. You should only put experience that has been approved by ACS as relevant. The rest should be marked as non relevant.
3. Yes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## satyamedicherla (Jan 10, 2016)

Hi All, 
I am new to this group I have submitted my EOI Initially on 22/04/2017 with 

60 + 5 (SS)

EOI is updated with English Score on 02/03/2018 with 

70+ 5 (SS) 

Can you please let me know if chance of getting NSW invite. My age category will change in May 3rd week and my points will go back again to 60 +5.


----------



## ilovekoala (Mar 14, 2018)

satyamedicherla said:


> Hi All,
> I am new to this group I have submitted my EOI Initially on 22/04/2017 with
> 
> 60 + 5 (SS)
> ...



you seriously have no chance.
just give up


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

satyamedicherla said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am new to this group I have submitted my EOI Initially on 22/04/2017 with
> 
> ...




May I know your occupation code. 
Is it 2613* ?
If yes, then most likely chances are slim with 70+5 at least in thin FY. Whta is your occupation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## satyamedicherla (Jan 10, 2016)

KasunTharaka said:


> May I know your occupation code.
> Is it 2613* ?
> If yes, then most likely chances are slim with 70+5 at least in thin FY. Whta is your occupation.
> 
> ...


My Occupation code is Analyst Programmer - 261311


----------



## satyamedicherla (Jan 10, 2016)

Below is the points break

EOI Date of Effect: 02/03/2018 21:37:34
Age 33 - 39 - 25
English Language : 10
Education : 15
Australia Experience : 15
Overseas Experience : 5

Total : 70


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

satyamedicherla said:


> My Occupation code is Analyst Programmer - 261311




. Since it is 261311,(And i think you got 20 for English)you have a fair chance from 190 NSW. They are preferred 261312 and 261311 70+5 with english 20. And also you can e mail them and saying you are going to lose your points in nxt couple of month and therefore if they could speed up the process. I have seen this was happen several times in this forum and people who got the chance frm it. 
I think and i wish you get a good chance buddy. 
All the best. 
Seniors will help u. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

ilovekoala said:


> you seriously have no chance.
> 
> just give up




Hey,
I don’t know what is your intention here. Are you out of your mind?
He got a fair chance from NSW with 70 +5 (i believe he got 20 pts for English)
If you do not know the process or have not an intention to help others plz do not comment on things you do not exactly sure about them. There are lot of good people around here to help.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

satyamedicherla said:


> Below is the points break
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just saw ur pts. Don’t lose ur hopes. Even with 10 for English you got a chance frm NSW. Drp a mail to them as i said. Seniors will hlp u on this. Meanwhile try to get 20 fr pte which will obviously increase your chances. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

satyamedicherla said:


> Below is the points break
> 
> 
> 
> ...




And also i saw several people got invited with 70+5, 261311 and 261312 with English 10. In dec, Jan i guess(see myimmitracker) . So don’t lose your hopes and do not give up. Think you have appeared pte recently. So you are not late. Re- attempt it and give your best ahot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hey,
> I don’t know what is your intention here. Are you out of your mind?
> He got a fair chance from NSW with 70 +5 (i believe he got 20 pts for English)
> If you do not know the process or have not an intention to help others plz do not comment on things you do not exactly sure about them. There are lot of good people around here to help.




Hahaha. Ignore him. I guess he is as dumb as his agent and also trying to screw everything. Look at his posts, he apparently submitted 80 odd EOIs’.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

JasonUC said:


> Hahaha. Ignore him. I guess he is as dumb as his agent and also trying to screw everything. Look at his posts, he apparently submitted 80 odd EOIs’.


Yeah..Indeed.
Thanks man.


----------



## santosh.parmi (Mar 20, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> I got on February 16 with same details but my age points were 25 and 15 for experience. Still waiting for approval.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you and All the best for your process.

I have 10 points for both english and experience , not sure how much time it takes for pre invite.


----------



## glenseo (Jan 14, 2016)

*priority*

Just a quick question for you guys.

As far as I know, candidates are selected based on the following priority.

1. occupation
2. total point
3. English
4. experience 

(please correct me if I am wrong)

However, NSW website doesn’t say anything about DOE.

Who will be given the priority between the two candidates below? (both candidates have the same nominated occupation)

Candidate 1.

Total Point 70
Eng 20
Experience 5
DOE January 2018

Candidate 2

Total Point 70
Eng 20
Experience 10
DOE February 2018


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

glenseo said:


> Just a quick question for you guys.
> 
> As far as I know, candidates are selected based on the following priority.
> 
> ...


If you follow the paragraph underneath the selection process ranking, NSW did state that:

_Where candidates have the same ranking on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their points claims were last updated in SkillSelect._

I would assume that Candidate 2 will get invited first due to his 5 extra points claimed for Experience. Unless both Candidate 1 and 2 have the same exact points distribution in the same nominated occupation, then DOE kicks in


----------



## lokesh_raju (Jan 11, 2018)

Guys got my application approved yesterday.

Below is my timeline. 

EOI Date 10/01/2018 
NSW Invite for Filing nomination 02/02/2018
Application filed 07/02/2018
Approval 22/03/2018
Skill: Aeronautical Engineer
Points: 
Age 30
English 20
Degree 15
Australian Study 5
State Sponsorship 5

People who are waiting for approval, please be patient and keep checking your emails.

Thanks


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

lokesh_raju said:


> Guys got my application approved yesterday.
> 
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> ...


since 10/2/18 for 261313 approval awaited

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## danish00 (Oct 13, 2017)

Hey Congrats on getting the approval.

Just a quick couple of questions, for the notification of nomination approval, does NSW send out an email using the same email ID as was used in their ITA (the 'digitalservices ' one) *or* does it come as a notification to apply from the skillselect EOI. I was assuming my skillselect account would be updated with an invitation and been on the lookout for their email!

Also did NSW contact you in between > I am not claiming any experience and front loaded all docs in my nomination form so was assuming it might be faster for them to verify since its generic docs. (Aus Study, CCL, Edu, PTE)

Cheers.




lokesh_raju said:


> Guys got my application approved yesterday.
> 
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> ...


----------



## lokesh_raju (Jan 11, 2018)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> since 10/2/18 for 261313 approval awaited
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


We have no information on the processing times which purely depend on the person or the officer who assesses your application. The best time to contact them is after the 12 week processing time period. Till then you may have to be patient enough to wait for the approval. 

Good luck


----------



## lokesh_raju (Jan 11, 2018)

danish00 said:


> Hey Congrats on getting the approval.
> 
> Just a quick couple of questions, for the notification of nomination approval, does NSW send out an email using the same email ID as was used in their ITA (the 'digitalservices ' one) *or* does it come as a notification to apply from the skillselect EOI. I was assuming my skillselect account would be updated with an invitation and been on the lookout for their email!
> 
> ...


I believe you would have created one EOI on skillselect using an email id which will be used for all correspondence. I received both skillselect and NSW approval on the same email id. 

They just verify your points claim which may be equivalent to the documents submitted for the approval.


----------



## satyamedicherla (Jan 10, 2016)

KasunTharaka said:


> And also i saw several people got invited with 70+5, 261311 and 261312 with English 10. In dec, Jan i guess(see myimmitracker) . So don’t lose your hopes and do not give up. Think you have appeared pte recently. So you are not late. Re- attempt it and give your best ahot.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Below is the response from NSW

Candidates are selected for invitation based on the criteria listed on NSW website. We are unable to prioritise candidates or issue specific invitations on the basis of visa expiring or losing points. 

You may wish to see if you may be eligible for nomination for the 489 regional visa. 

For information on other visas, visit the Department of Home Affairs website.


----------



## HARESHNN (Nov 25, 2017)

Congratulations brother.



lokesh_raju said:


> Guys got my application approved yesterday.
> 
> Below is my timeline.
> 
> ...


----------



## sharath121k (Feb 25, 2018)

sudheerv2 said:


> Hi guys, I got ITA on 20th of March from NSW.
> Cheers.


Hi Sudheer, may we know occupation did you apply?

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sharath121k said:


> Hi Sudheer, may we know occupation did you apply?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk




Its on his signature mate. If you are using Tapatalk to view this forum, tap on his profile and you will be able to see his signature.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Digitek01 (Apr 25, 2017)

Suggestions regarding my NSW invitation


----------



## Digitek01 (Apr 25, 2017)

Need Suggestion regarding my NSW invitation:

I received 190 NSW nomination approval (261313) couple of days back. I have a situation that I would like to discuss. I need few suggestions regarding my visa lodging. We came to know that my wife is pregnant a week back..(almost 6 weeks+ pregnant now)
My question Scenario 1: If I lodge visa (along with my wife chest ray & our medicals) by April 25th & for suppose the visa is granted by June and I travel in June, would I be able to find a job in IT in a month or two ? After I get a job then get my wife before 36 weeks(so airlines would allow her to fly) and deliver the baby in Australia? 

How is the job market in Sydney? Would I be able to find a job in a month or two? Do you think it’s a possible way? Or it’s a risk?

Scenario2: I lodge visa by April without my wife’s X-ray as she’s pregnant(consider PCC also submitted during visa lodge) inform the CO and ask them to wait till the delivery in November. Then I upload new born’s passport & birth certificate and wait for the visa grant? (It would take around 2 months from then, so if I get visa grant in Feb’ 19, and again our visa validity would expire soon ie., by Apr ‘19 (as PCC has been made in Apr ‘18). We would not get much time before landing and in a hurry we need to rush to Australia to land there before April’19 and make our visa’s valid and that too without a job. 

So I request experts to please give your valuable suggestions. I am in a dilemma now. Which scenario would you suggest from the above for me for the best outcome?


----------



## 1337 (Sep 2, 2017)

Dear All,

I have submitted my visa application for SC190 and currently in the process of attaching documents. I'd appreciate if expert members could help on the following:

1. What is the maximum time period by which documents have to be attached after submission of visa application?
2. The instructions mention that documents need to be certified. But I am told that colour scans are accepted.
3. Do we need to attach any photograph with the application?
4. I understand that visa will not be processed untill a case officer is assigned to the application. Is it true that it is now taking months for assignment of CO to the application?
5. Lastly, does an existing tourist visa refusal for Shengen affect the chances for 190 visa even when state nomination is in place?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi experts

To prove regional study 5 points for NSW nomination, 

Is it sufficient to provide bank statements? 

I do not have lease agreement or utility bills in my name. 
The lease and utility bills are only in my husband's name.

Thanks so much


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

I'm thinking to provide my uni tuition invoices as well which shows my address in regional area.


----------



## Ausie (Mar 2, 2018)

Hello mate,
How much was your total score and PTE score?
My score is 70+5 and PTE is 10, I applied NSW on 22nd Feb in 261313 and still waiting...
Please share yours....



Digitek01 said:


> Suggestions regarding my NSW invitation


----------



## Conteduca (Jun 7, 2016)

Seeing how it’s Easter Friday next week, any guesses when NSW might send out their invitations? I’m hoping for Thursday as the week after is the same week as the 189 visa comes out. What do they normally do it situations like this? 

EOI: 15/03
IELTS:20
Australian study: 5
Degree: 15 
Age: 30
Preprimary teacher: 241111
Experience: 0 but currently employed


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

Anyone received Invitations from NSW lately?. I got my pre invite on 16th March amd submitted my documents on same day. Currently awaiting for my invite.

Is there any specific time of a month when NSW releases the invitations or do they send out invitations as and when they are done reviewing with specific application.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

AA189 said:


> Anyone received Invitations from NSW lately?. I got my pre invite on 16th March amd submitted my documents on same day. Currently awaiting for my invite.
> 
> 
> 
> Is there any specific time of a month when NSW releases the invitations or do they send out invitations as and when they are done reviewing with specific application.




Yes, I think I saw some people getting the invite over the last week pretty much almost everyday. One applied in early Feb and just got his invite after waiting for more than a month.

They don’t have any specific time to send invites. I assume they do it once they finish reviewing a case.

I know waiting is quite frustrating but just to let you know that some people have been waiting since Feb. Just relax and you will get it soonish. Good luck!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

foxes said:


> Yes, I think I saw some people getting the invite over the last week pretty much almost everyday. One applied in early Feb and just got his invite after waiting for more than a month.
> 
> They don’t have any specific time to send invites. I assume they do it once they finish reviewing a case.
> 
> ...


Hey thank you foxes for the info.. Yes it is indeed very frustrating to wait for the invite. Trying hard to get myself occupied with work to get my mind off the waut for invite. 

Hope to get some result soon!!


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

AA189 said:


> Hey thank you foxes for the info.. Yes it is indeed very frustrating to wait for the invite. Trying hard to get myself occupied with work to get my mind off the waut for invite.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope to get some result soon!!




Have you got all documents for visa ready? If you haven’t, you can start putting them all together as they can take some time to prepare. I’m talking about police check, medical check up, etc.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zeeshaniqbal391 (Jun 23, 2017)

Any one got invite for mechanical 233512?.
I applied last year in July with 70 points. Still waiting. 

Sent from my FIG-LA1 using Tapatalk


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

AA189 said:


> Anyone received Invitations from NSW lately?. I got my pre invite on 16th March amd submitted my documents on same day. Currently awaiting for my invite.
> 
> Is there any specific time of a month when NSW releases the invitations or do they send out invitations as and when they are done reviewing with specific application.


Hi we're on the same boat. I received the pre-invite and applied on Mar 16th as well. I expect the invitation to be in mid-April or late-April. Hope so. Let's keep updating each other.

I'm also pulling PCC and medical check.


----------



## arnish.singh (Nov 2, 2017)

for Spouse Functional English which documents we can show i mean just IELTS or PTE 
OR there is any other option to prove functional english.

Thanks


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

namnguyen said:


> Hi we're on the same boat. I received the pre-invite and applied on Mar 16th as well. I expect the invitation to be in mid-April or late-April. Hope so. Let's keep updating each other.
> 
> I'm also pulling PCC and medical check.


hey
Can you please send me format for making cv for NSW?


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

Can someone please send me format of cv for 261313 code . Thanks in advance.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ankititp said:


> Can someone please send me format of cv for 261313 code . Thanks in advance.


Use someone else’s CV only if you want to be rejected 

If you want it just for a general idea, just google and you will get 100s

Cheers


----------



## mission0z (Jun 26, 2014)

Got the nomination to apply for NSW 190 visa. Yaiyeee.
Got the pre-invite from NSW on 2nd Feb.
Applied for the Nomination on 10th Feb.
Got the approval from NSW on 26th March. Hang in there guys you will get it eventually.


----------



## ankititp (Aug 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Use someone else’s CV only if you want to be rejected
> 
> If you want it just for a general idea, just google and you will get 100s
> 
> Cheers


I was not saying to copy from other cv , i was just asking for format friend.
i am asking that is there ant format for creation of cv for NSW, though i have my cv already there created.
hope you get , what i am saying


----------



## Sonam123! (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi All,

I received NSW Nomination Approval (General Accountant) today. I have a few questions:

1. DHA requires all applicants, including children aged 2 years++, to have health examinations. My baby, however, will be 2 years by 28th April by which we would have completed visa application. Just wanted to know if it’s good idea to have my daughter’s health done as visa will be not granted—for sure—on or before the 28th. 
2. Can I apply immediately on skillselect, and later upload documents. I have doubt if have to upload all documents, except medicals and PCC, upfront while pressing ‘Apply Now.’
3. I would love to hear from someone who has done visa application already—if time permits, a step-by-step process hereafter. 

All the best to those still waiting for Approval and, ofcourse, to those waiting for ITA. 

Thanks in advance!
Sonam


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sonam123! said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received NSW Nomination Approval (General Accountant) today. I have a few questions:
> 
> ...


Either you complete health examination for all applications before you submit the application, and if not then, you will have to wait for the CO to pick up your case and ask you to complete the same

Once you have got your final invite, the role of Skillselect is over
You will submit your application in Immiaccount 

Cheers


----------



## bhaks (Sep 12, 2016)

namnguyen said:


> AA189 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone received Invitations from NSW lately?. I got my pre invite on 16th March amd submitted my documents on same day. Currently awaiting for my invite.
> ...



Hi there, 
I have submitted NSW application on 24th as well. Preparing for PCC. 
Some questions if you can help : do we need PCC for country which was visited for less than year?
How early can we do medical checkup?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bhaks said:


> Hi there,
> I have submitted NSW application on 24th as well. Preparing for PCC.
> Some questions if you can help : do we need PCC for country which was visited for less than year?
> How early can we do medical checkup?


So not do the medicals too early as they expire in a year 

If your total stay in the country in the last 10 years was less then a year, then as per rules it is not required but many members reported that even though they had stayed around 10 months, they were asked to submit

So anything above 10 months, it would be better to get a pcc done in advance , if the process to get the same is lengthy 
If it’s short , you can wait for the CO to ask

Cheers


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

namnguyen said:


> Hi we're on the same boat. I received the pre-invite and applied on Mar 16th as well. I expect the invitation to be in mid-April or late-April. Hope so. Let's keep updating each other.
> 
> I'm also pulling PCC and medical check.


Hello Mate!

Can you please help me out through the process of PCC and Health Check please. How and where to apply? Any websites for Med check!

Moreover, I heard somewhere that the date of first landing depends on the PCC date. So if we get the PCC this early then our date of first landing would be shorter right? 

How long would it generally take for to receive the PCC and Medical reports from the date of application?

Looking at the current trend, it is normally taking atleast 45 days to receive Invitation so I was thinking to apply in the second week of April!! What say?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AA189 said:


> Hello Mate!
> 
> Can you please help me out through the process of PCC and Health Check please. How and where to apply? Any websites for Med check!
> 
> ...


How long it would take to get the PCC would depend on wether you have changed your house since you got your passport.
If not, in most cases, the PSK gives the same across the table
If not, then it imay be sent for police verification and may take upto 30 days

Medical reports are sent directly to DIBP so you are not bothered, except to getting the test done and the green signal that everything is ok

There may be a delay in getting appointments for tests, so for that you would have to ask the local authorised test centre



Cheers


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I have been waiting for state nomination since Feb 13th with ANZSCO 261311. In Immitracker i could see that one person (ANZSCO 261313) with the same DOE (13th Feb 2018) received an invite from NSW on 16th March. Is there any reason why people with 261311 are not getting invites even though they have the same points as others?

My points breakdown:
Age - 30
English - 20
Education - 15
Experience - 5


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

HPAB said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have been waiting for state nomination since Feb 13th with ANZSCO 261311. In Immitracker i could see that one person (ANZSCO 261313) with the same DOE (13th Feb 2018) received an invite from NSW on 16th March. Is there any reason why people with 261311 are not getting invites even though they have the same points as others?
> 
> ...


Each and every ANZSCO/Occupation is individual in case of 190/SS. Don't compare your application timelines with other ANZSCO code , Compare yourself with your own occupation.

I will give you an example here, In my case and all other cases, I have seen 261112 are getting invites quickly for 70+5 points from states as compared to 261111. Another surprise is their waiting period from ITA to invite is very less almost 2 weeks in most of the cases for NSW and 3-5 weeks for Victoria.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hi All,*

Did anyone got ITA for 263311 Telecommunnications Engineer from NSW.
*
Thanks*


----------



## Saraswat15 (May 27, 2017)

Hello Sonam

Could you pls kindly let me know your score breakdown pls. 
Am just curious to know, as am waiting for the same at 75+5 points.

Thanks.


----------



## nervousapplicant1807 (Feb 28, 2018)

hey mate, did you get the invite?


----------



## Saraswat15 (May 27, 2017)

Saraswat15 said:


> Hello Sonam
> 
> Could you pls kindly let me know your score breakdown pls.
> Am just curious to know, as am waiting for the same at 75+5 points.
> ...


Test


----------



## Saraswat15 (May 27, 2017)

Sonam123! said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I received NSW Nomination Approval (General Accountant) today. I have a few questions:
> 
> ...



Hello Sonam,

Would you be able to give me breakdown of your score. 
I am just curious as am waiting for NSW invite. 
Am currently at 75+5 effective Feb'18.

Thanks.


----------



## nervousapplicant1807 (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi guys,

I am usually a silent reader on this thread but as my name suggests a tad bit nervous about my application. Want to check anyone else in the same boat as mine ?

261111 ICT BUSINESS ANALYST
Total Points - 70+(5) SS

Pre invite : 2 March 2018
Waiting for ITA ---???:fingerscrossed:

has anyone been rejected during the pre invite phase? Your inputs/experiences and suggestions would be very helpful to calm a never or 2 down


----------



## Sonam123! (Mar 14, 2018)

Saraswat15 said:


> Hello Sonam
> 
> Could you pls kindly let me know your score breakdown pls.
> Am just curious to know, as am waiting for the same at 75+5 points.
> ...


Same as yours with 20points PTE and 5points overseas experience.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nervousapplicant1807 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am usually a silent reader on this thread but as my name suggests a tad bit nervous about my application. Want to check anyone else in the same boat as mine ?
> 
> ...



Just a few days back a member posted that he had been rejected by NSW on grounds of better applicants being available

Other then that I have not come across any member being denied by NSW as long as their claims were verifiable 

Cheers


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Just a few days back a member posted that he had been rejected by NSW on grounds of better applicants being available
> 
> Other then that I have not come across any member being denied by NSW as long as their claims were verifiable
> 
> Cheers


Dear newBienz, 

Could you please refer that link here? I want to know what is his occupation. 

This is getting and making me nervous::faint:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

eashwar said:


> Dear newBienz,
> 
> Could you please refer that link here? I want to know what is his occupation.
> 
> This is getting and making me nervous::faint:


I don’t have the link
You will have to search the posts for the last 2 weeks

In that he referred that he had been refused in the past on this ground and has got a fresh invite so wanted to know what he could do differently 


Cheers


----------



## nervousapplicant1807 (Feb 28, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Just a few days back a member posted that he had been rejected by NSW on grounds of better applicants being available
> 
> Other then that I have not come across any member being denied by NSW as long as their claims were verifiable
> 
> Cheers


Thanks mate. I appreciate your response. Did go back and surf through a lot of threads but could not find the case you are talking about. Nevertheless keeping :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:

does anyone else have a similar timeline to mine? Received pre-invite NSW for BA 261111 on 2 March and waiting for ITA? Want to get an understanding of where I am place? 

Thanks


----------



## nervousapplicant1807 (Feb 28, 2018)

eashwar said:


> Dear newBienz,
> 
> Could you please refer that link here? I want to know what is his occupation.
> 
> This is getting and making me nervous::faint:


Hi Eashwar,

Looks like we have exactly same timeline and points except that I have applied under 261111 BA. would be good to stay in touch in order to understand timelines? 

Thanks


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

nervousapplicant1807 said:


> Thanks mate. I appreciate your response. Did go back and surf through a lot of threads but could not find the case you are talking about. Nevertheless keeping :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Me too. I have 70+5 for 261111. Got invited on 2 Mar and lodged on 5 Mar. Still waiting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nervousapplicant1807 (Feb 28, 2018)

foxes said:


> Me too. I have 70+5 for 261111. Got invited on 2 Mar and lodged on 5 Mar. Still waiting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Woah! Exact same timeline, score and ANZCO code...let's keep in touch?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

nervousapplicant1807 said:


> Woah! Exact same timeline, score and ANZCO code...let's keep in touch?


Hopefully now that you have a traveling partner you will change your sign name to notsonervousapplicant

Cheers


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

nervousapplicant1807 said:


> Hi Eashwar,
> 
> Looks like we have exactly same timeline and points except that I have applied under 261111 BA. would be good to stay in touch in order to understand timelines?
> 
> Thanks


Sure nervousapplicant1807, let keep us updated. 

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## vamsi89 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi Expats,

Congrats for the ones who got pre-invite/ Visa Grant and all the best for the ones who are waiting.

Any one who received a pre invite with 60/65 points from NSW? I dont think so looking at the numbers from DBIP portal. But just wanted to check if any one has got.
any predictions, when 60 or 65 pointers may get the invites?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

vamsi89 said:


> Hi Expats,
> 
> Congrats for the ones who got pre-invite/ Visa Grant and all the best for the ones who are waiting.
> 
> ...




If you are talking about pro-rata occupations, then the answer is no within the last 3 months. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

nervousapplicant1807 said:


> Woah! Exact same timeline, score and ANZCO code...let's keep in touch?




Sure thing! I replied to your PM too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi all,

Even I am also waiting for NSW pre-invite from Sept 2017 with 60+5 points (Age-25, Edu-15, Exp-10, Eng-10, SS-5) 

261312 - Developer Programmer

I am ready to wait for another year, but is it worth waiting?

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

foxes said:


> Me too. I have 70+5 for 261111. Got invited on 2 Mar and lodged on 5 Mar. Still waiting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey Buddy, did you get any update from NSW ???


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

ugandar123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Even I am also waiting for NSW pre-invite from Sept 2017 with 60+5 points (Age-25, Edu-15, Exp-10, Eng-10, SS-5)
> 
> ...


try improving your english score and you might get invited soon


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

ugandar123 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Even I am also waiting for NSW pre-invite from Sept 2017 with 60+5 points (Age-25, Edu-15, Exp-10, Eng-10, SS-5)
> 
> ...



Noone knows if the current visa system will remain the same in the future. We have heard rumours that Aus gov is currently planning to change the current system.

When you said you are ready to wait, what does that mean? Are you losing something by waiting for the invite?

If you are not losing anything, then it’s fine. But meanwhile you can try improving your English score.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> Hey Buddy, did you get any update from NSW ???




Unfortunately nothing so far. Will update once I hear something. What about you?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

newbienz said:


> I don’t have the link
> You will have to search the posts for the last 2 weeks
> 
> In that he referred that he had been refused in the past on this ground and has got a fresh invite so wanted to know what he could do differently
> ...




I believe that was for Victoria but the guy also posted it in this thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

foxes said:


> Me too. I have 70+5 for 261111. Got invited on 2 Mar and lodged on 5 Mar. Still waiting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Me too, also got invited on 2 Mar and applied the same day with 70+5, but for 261312 - Developer Programmer. Still waiting. Also got invite for VIC last week, still not applied.


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

foxes said:


> Noone knows if the current visa system will remain the same in the future. We have heard rumours that Aus gov is currently planning to change the current system.
> 
> When you said you are ready to wait, what does that mean? Are you losing something by waiting for the invite?
> 
> ...


No, I am not losing any points. In fact, a year later I will gain 5 more points for my experience. However, I may lose my English score. I will try to write PTE again in couple of months to get 20 points. Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## Komy (Mar 26, 2018)

*Engineering Manager 190 Opportunity?*

Hi All,

Was anyone recently invited from NSW for ANZSCO: 133211 - Engineering Manager? How do you see the opportunity for invitation by 55 + 5 points?


----------



## ArrayAussie (Jan 17, 2018)

Please provide views regarding my present situation :-

1. Updated EOI for 189 to 70 points and NSW 190 to 75 points for 261313 Software Engineer on 6th March with superior English (20 points) and 3 years of work relevant ACS experience (5 points) Any hope to get invite in March and April time frame? If not, then what should be the wait time?

2. Should I apply parallely to VIC and other states (let me know which ones) ? Have heard parallel application reduces chances of getting 190 preinvite, is this true?

3. My last hope to increase 5 more points is through my spouse skill assessment. Working as primary school teacher (outside Australia). Please guide me elaborating how can I get her assessment done.

Senior members please take out sometime to share your views.[/QUOTE]


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

ArrayAussie said:


> Please provide views regarding my present situation :-
> 
> 1. Updated EOI for 189 to 70 points and NSW 190 to 75 points for 261313 Software Engineer on 6th March with superior English (20 points) and 3 years of work relevant ACS experience (5 points) Any hope to get invite in March and April time frame? If not, then what should be the wait time?
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Please find my observation below:

1. People are waiting from January/February for SS with 70 points for 261313, so chance of getting ITA in March/April (March is gone) is very less or I say 0%.

2. It's a myth that you can't apply for other states at same time. create separate 190 EOI for each state where you are eligible. Specially for VIC if you get ITA then withdraw your other 190 EOI's ( I followed the same) , rest is on you.

3. No idea on this topic may be some one with same scenario can help you with this.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

foxes said:


> Unfortunately nothing so far. Will update once I hear something. What about you?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nothing yet... will update once I get any update from them...


----------



## Davidnischeal (Aug 22, 2013)

Hi All, 

Does anyone remember/recollect as to when was the last time a 55+5 points applicant invited by NSW (190 Visa) under ICT Business Analyst-261111? 

I dont remember seeing any since start of 2017. Do you?

Thanks!


----------



## Avinash147 (Jan 25, 2018)

Applied for SS on 13/2/2018 and got SS from NSW on 16/2/2018 and applied back on 27/2/2018. when can I expectr the ITA as its been nearly a month that I have applied for ITA from NSW. 
confused. any previous analysis.


----------



## glenseo (Jan 14, 2016)

*invitation on public holidays*

Hi Guys,

Do NSW normally sends out pre-invitations on public holidays?
I am not sure whether the next round will occur this Friday or next friday


----------



## bhaks (Sep 12, 2016)

newbienz said:


> bhaks said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there,
> ...


Thank you. I have 9 months over span of 3 years. So a little confused. Medicals hope i can initiate once 190 is approved by NSW.


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

nervousapplicant1807 said:


> Woah! Exact same timeline, score and ANZCO code...let's keep in touch?


Hello Guys I'm in the same boat.
Got NSW pre-invite on 16/02/2018 and applied on 24/02/2018, still waiting for approval.
I ahve been tracking my immi portal and it seems the average approval time is around 40 days. However, there are exceptional who got the invitation in a week time.
So, my suggestion is do not panic keep waiting. for ICT BA (261111) people are waiting since feb for NSW approvals.

Below are my points breakdown and timelines:
-----------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 261111 (Business Analyst)
-----------------------------------------
PTE : L/R/S/W
Nov 2018: 90/90/90/90
---------------------
Points:
------
Age - 25
English - 20
Education - 15
Experience - 0
Partner - 5
Australian Exp - 5
---------------------
EOI 189 - 01/02/2018 - 70 points
EOI 190 NSW - 01/02/2018 - 75 points
Pre-Invite NSW: 16/02/2018
NSW Doc Submission: 24/02/2018
ITA: ??


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

pankkgup said:


> Hello Guys I'm in the same boat.
> Got NSW pre-invite on 16/02/2018 and applied on 24/02/2018, still waiting for approval.
> I ahve been tracking my immi portal and it seems the average approval time is around 40 days. However, there are exceptional who got the invitation in a week time.
> So, my suggestion is do not panic keep waiting. for ICT BA (261111) people are waiting since feb for NSW approvals.
> ...








after visa payment and uploading all info , lets say if applicant move to some other country or bak to india and quit his job is that going to make any impact ??


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

Hello Rahul,

Once you have paid the Visa fees, done your medicals and PCC. It does not matter where you are or what you do.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> after visa payment and uploading all info , lets say if applicant move to some other country or bak to india and quit his job is that going to make any impact ??


Nope

Just keep the CO informed about your location, in case he needs to contact you

Cheers


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Nope
> 
> Just keep the CO informed about your location, in case he needs to contact you
> 
> Cheers


Thank you  this wait is killing me... nt able to focus on work also ..daamn.

Also 1 more question....after payment all we need to do is attach the document right nothing else ...no need to submit any other button right?


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> Thank you  this wait is killing me... nt able to focus on work also ..daamn.
> 
> Also 1 more question....after payment all we need to do is attach the document right nothing else ...no need to submit any other button right?


Oh man, that waiting.... it's killing me too, also can't focus on my work 
I was hoping once I apply for the visa, it will be better (still waiting for the invitation)


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> Oh man, that waiting.... it's killing me too, also can't focus on my work
> I was hoping once I apply for the visa, it will be better (still waiting for the invitation)


Same here boss, its really killing me. Why the hell the process is so slow. The officials might be on Easter mode, so no approvals and no invitations 

-----------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 261111 (Business Analyst)
-----------------------------------------
PTE : L/R/S/W
Nov 2018: 90/90/90/90
---------------------
Points:
------
Age - 25
English - 20
Education - 15
Experience - 0
Partner - 5
Australian Exp - 5
---------------------
EOI 189 - 01/02/2018 - 70 points
EOI 190 NSW - 01/02/2018 - 75 points
Pre-Invite NSW: 16/02/2018
NSW Doc Submission: 24/02/2018
ITA: ??


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> Oh man, that waiting.... it's killing me too, also can't focus on my work
> I was hoping once I apply for the visa, it will be better (still waiting for the invitation)


This wait will be on n on.....after invite also long wait...haha


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> This wait will be on n on.....after invite also long wait...haha


Hey Rahul,
I have been following this thread closely, and I know you got you approval within couple of weeks. Just wanted to check did you submit Form 80 as well.
I have not submitted Form 80 but all other documents to prove my points. I have recently came across to this news that Form 80 is also required to be submitted.

-----------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 261111 (Business Analyst)
-----------------------------------------
PTE : L/R/S/W
Nov 2018: 90/90/90/90
---------------------
Points:
------
Age - 25
English - 20
Education - 15
Experience - 0
Partner - 5
Australian Exp - 5
---------------------
EOI 189 - 01/02/2018 - 70 points
EOI 190 NSW - 01/02/2018 - 75 points
Pre-Invite NSW: 16/02/2018
NSW Doc Submission: 24/02/2018
ITA: ??


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

pankkgup said:


> Hey Rahul,
> I have been following this thread closely, and I know you got you approval within couple of weeks. Just wanted to check did you submit Form 80 as well.
> I have not submitted Form 80 but all other documents to prove my points. I have recently came across to this news that Form 80 is also required to be submitted.
> 
> ...


Hi
Nope i didn't submit any form80 for final invite...but after payment I uploaded form 80


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Any recent ITA from NSW? I have got the pre-invite on 16/3 and applied nomination on 19/3. I know its very short to expect a response, but i have seen cases where the approval was given within a weeks time too. So trying to understand what is the latest on the NSW approvals ?


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Any recent ITA from NSW? I have got the pre-invite on 16/3 and applied nomination on 19/3. I know its very short to expect a response, but i have seen cases where the approval was given within a weeks time too. So trying to understand what is the latest on the NSW approvals ?


Hello Ram,

People like me are waiting since Feb for the Approval. The average processing / approval time for NSW is 40 days.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Any recent ITA from NSW? I have got the pre-invite on 16/3 and applied nomination on 19/3. I know its very short to expect a response, but i have seen cases where the approval was given within a weeks time too. So trying to understand what is the latest on the NSW approvals ?




Yeah I have seen 1-2 people getting ITA from NSW pretty much everyday. Many of them applied nomination in early Feb. In fact, there are some people who are waiting since Feb.

I would say expect 6 weeks to get ITA.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

Hey

Where did you hear form 80 needs to be submitted for nsw approval? My agent told me it's only at the visa application stage... After approval of nsw invite


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Bonbons said:


> Hey
> 
> Where did you hear form 80 needs to be submitted for nsw approval? My agent told me it's only at the visa application stage... After approval of nsw invite


how much ur agent fee ??and yes u need to upload form80 only after final invite


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

Got my invitation today. Submitted docs on 10th Feb. 233211 (70+5)

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

kiasuvivek said:


> Got my invitation today. Submitted docs on 10th Feb. 233211 (70+5)
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


Hi,
Many Congratulations to you.

Can you please clarify, if you have got your pre-invite today or you have got your Approval today for SC190 (NSW).
All the best for your next steps.


----------



## kiasuvivek (Mar 21, 2017)

pankkgup said:


> Hi,
> Many Congratulations to you.
> 
> Can you please clarify, if you have got your pre-invite today or you have got your Approval today for SC190 (NSW).
> All the best for your next steps.


Invitation. Got pre invite on Feb 2nd 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3010 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

Ram2409 said:


> Any recent ITA from NSW? I have got the pre-invite on 16/3 and applied nomination on 19/3. I know its very short to expect a response, but i have seen cases where the approval was given within a weeks time too. So trying to understand what is the latest on the NSW approvals ?


y u rejected the other state?


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> y u rejected the other state?


Vic provided a generic response of denial earlier. No specific reasons provided.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Ram2409 said:


> Vic provided a generic response of denial earlier. No specific reasons provided.


I am sure you will get your invite by this week (261112 invites are very quick and in demand ) . VIC and NSW both require 261112 very badly (don't know the reason behind that).


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

SunV said:


> I am sure you will get your invite by this week (261112 invites are very quick and in demand ) . VIC and NSW both require 261112 very badly (don't know the reason behind that).


Hi,

I am waiting since 5th Mar'18 to get approval from either NSW or VIC... Hope to receive this week... :fingerscrossed:


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am waiting since 5th Mar'18 to get approval from either NSW or VIC... Hope to receive this week... :fingerscrossed:


I see you submitted your VIC application after NSW. When you applied to VIC, did you had to mention that you have application with another state and explain something?

Some member on the forum told me I have to provide explanation why I want to apply to VIC if I have applied to another state, is that true?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Mitsi said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am waiting since 5th Mar'18 to get approval from either NSW or VIC... Hope to receive this week... :fingerscrossed:


Mitsi,

hope you will get your invite soon, but have you consulted someone that is it OK to file both the state nominations at same time or in parallel. Whoever I consulted , suggested don't do that and I suspended my NSW invite. Other friends in forum also done that and whoever got commitment from VIC suspended their NSW EOI and mentioned same in commitment letter.

It's a debatable that States have access to all other EOI's and no one knows the answer for that. If this is the case then you are in trouble at-least for VIC because they ask for other states EOI. NSW dosen't ask for this info but don't know how it will impact you if they have full access to skill select.

I definitely pray that your case will prove all of us wrong and you will get your invite soon.

Best of luck.


----------



## Comado (Jun 11, 2015)

Hi guys. I would like to find out, any electronics engineers have been invited for nsw state sponsorship this year with 70points +5 points.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

SunV said:


> Mitsi,
> 
> hope you will get your invite soon, but have you consulted someone that is it OK to file both the state nominations at same time or in parallel. Whoever I consulted , suggested don't do that and I suspended my NSW invite. Other friends in forum also done that and whoever got commitment from VIC suspended their NSW EOI and mentioned same in commitment letter.
> 
> ...


Hey Thanks 

I did consult few members and got positive feedback. That's why I went ahead and filed nomination for both states as I had different EOI for both. 

As far as I know for VIC, If one mentions about applying different states then one need to commitment letter about why they would prefer VIC over other state. 

For NSW, they do not ask for anything about invite from other state. 

In my case, I preferred VIC to apply for nomination approval but then had 2nd thought and applied for NSW as well to secure an invite.

Let's hope I get positive feedback soon from either of them then I will communicate the other to suspend my nomination.

Will keep you posted on any progress.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

newpain01 said:


> I see you submitted your VIC application after NSW. When you applied to VIC, did you had to mention that you have application with another state and explain something?
> 
> Some member on the forum told me I have to provide explanation why I want to apply to VIC if I have applied to another state, is that true?


I applied for VIC first and then went for NSW.

Yes, If one selects that they have applied for other state then one has to write an commitment letter on why would they prefer VIC over other.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Mitsi said:


> I applied for VIC first and then went for NSW.
> 
> Yes, If one selects that they have applied for other state then one has to write an commitment letter on why would they prefer VIC over other.


Addition to mitsi comment. Even though you haven'e got ITA form NSW and you have EOI for NSW , as per Vic application you have to mention that you have filed an EOI for other state.

after suspending my EOI I meintoined the same in victoria nomination form that I suspended my NSW eoi, I don't know how it will impact he application timeline but looking at mine I can say that it helped me in a positive way that I upfront showed commitment to VIC without asking for the same.


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> I applied for VIC first and then went for NSW.
> 
> Yes, If one selects that they have applied for other state then one has to write an commitment letter on why would they prefer VIC over other.


Good luck with your invite, man.

How do you write that commitment letter? Is there any sample?


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

Is there something like "Fast processing stream for 457 holders." in NSW like they have in VIC?


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> Is there something like "Fast processing stream for 457 holders." in NSW like they have in VIC?


Please don't post the same questions in multiple threads, it's against forum etiquette and it is annoying.


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

It's to bring the attention of NSW and VIC tracking people...that's why 2 posts.


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

hey guys, is there a specific size requirement for the images for medical?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> hey guys, is there a specific size requirement for the images for medical?


In UK they took the normal passport size photo which we are using for EURO driving license.

45*35.

In addition they took the photo from their digital camera and same is uploaded in medical records online.

Check with your nearest medical center for any specific requirement.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> hey guys, is there a specific size requirement for the images for medical?


in my case hospital staff did all these ...u dont hav to worry abt that


----------



## Sam_2810 (Mar 3, 2017)

Hello Members, 

I recently received my ITA from NSW. I need to do my medicals and PCC. As regards medical, I am thinking of doing pre medicals from my family doctor / local pathology just to ensure that everything is good before I do my actual medicals for Visa application. Can someone guide regarding the various tests that are required for Visa. I am thinking of doing pre medicals this week and actual medicals for visa in the first week of April.

Thanks in advance.

Regards,
Sam

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tulasi (Apr 11, 2015)

rahul7star said:


> newpain01 said:
> 
> 
> > hey guys, is there a specific size requirement for the images for medical?
> ...


The hospital that I did my medicals asked for 35mm X 45mm, with white background photographs.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Sam_2810 said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> I recently received my ITA from NSW. I need to do my medicals and PCC. As regards medical, I am thinking of doing pre medicals from my family doctor / local pathology just to ensure that everything is good before I do my actual medicals for Visa application. Can someone guide regarding the various tests that are required for Visa. I am thinking of doing pre medicals this week and actual medicals for visa in the first week of April.
> 
> ...



General med check including eye and urine test, xray (for TBC), and HIV test.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rumi78_ng (May 2, 2015)

Hi all,

I just received approval for NSW 190 nomination and hence received an invitation to lodge 190 visa application. This is slightly before expiry of my English result(3 years).

Invitation to lodge visa :15.03.2018
Expiry of English test result: 28.03.2018

I have not lodge my 190 visa as am pending police clearance and documentation gathering.

Since I received invitation to lodge visa BEFORE expiry of my English test result; meaning at the time of invitation the points I claimed to have in my EOI is true and accurate; I should have no issue lodging the visa within 60 days right?


----------



## Digitek01 (Apr 25, 2017)

*Need Suggestion regarding my NSW invitation:*

I received 190 NSW nomination approval (261313) couple of days back. I have a situation that I would like to discuss. I need few suggestions regarding my visa lodging. We came to know that my wife is pregnant a week back..(almost 6 weeks+ pregnant now)
My question Scenario 1: If I lodge visa (along with my wife chest ray & our medicals) by April 25th & for suppose the visa is granted by June and I travel in June, would I be able to find a job in IT in a month or two ? After I get a job then get my wife before 36 weeks(so airlines would allow her to fly) and deliver the baby in Australia? 

How is the job market in Sydney? Would I be able to find a job in a month or two? Do you think it’s a possible way? Or it’s a risk?

Scenario2: I lodge visa by April without my wife’s X-ray as she’s pregnant(consider PCC also submitted during visa lodge) inform the CO and ask them to wait till the delivery in November. Then I upload new born’s passport & birth certificate and wait for the visa grant? (It would take around 2 months from then, so if I get visa grant in Feb’ 19, and again our visa validity would expire soon ie., by Apr ‘19 (as PCC has been made in Apr ‘18). We would not get much time before landing and in a hurry we need to rush to Australia to land there before April’19 and make our visa’s valid and that too without a job. 

So I request experts to please give your valuable suggestions. I am in a dilemma now. Which scenario would you suggest from the above for me for the best outcome?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newpain01 said:


> hey guys, is there a specific size requirement for the images for medical?


standard passport size. Many doctors request it to be on USB


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

tulasi said:


> The hospital that I did my medicals asked for 35mm X 45mm, with white background photographs.


thats bit strange....actually they will click photo on spot


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Digitek01 said:


> I received 190 NSW nomination approval (261313) couple of days back. I have a situation that I would like to discuss. I need few suggestions regarding my visa lodging. We came to know that my wife is pregnant a week back..(almost 6 weeks+ pregnant now)
> 
> My question Scenario 1: If I lodge visa (along with my wife chest ray & our medicals) by April 25th & for suppose the visa is granted by June and I travel in June, would I be able to find a job in IT in a month or two ? After I get a job then get my wife before 36 weeks(so airlines would allow her to fly) and deliver the baby in Australia?
> 
> ...



Sydney has quite a relatively good job market for 2613. But again, relatively. If you compare it to Brisbane and Adelaide, well then yes it is better. But we can never be exact on how good the job market is.

Regarding your chance to get a job within 2 months, noone on this forum can tell you the answer. Your employability depends on what you have to offer. If someone tells you that they aren’t able to get a job in 6 months, let’s say, doesn’t mean that it will happen to you too. And vice versa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi Expats
I submitted my EOI with 60 points(189) and 65 points(190) on 16th Feb 2017 in computer networks profile and no invite till yet. Now yesterday my wife has given the pte and got the desires score for additional 5 points of spouse. Now my points look like 65(189)and 70(190). And further 5 points will be added in June end as my experience will be cross 7 years so I will fall into 5-8 years category. So now let me know should I wait till june end for an invite or try n give PTE another try to get 20 points?


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

rumi78_ng said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I just received approval for NSW 190 nomination and hence received an invitation to lodge 190 visa application. This is slightly before expiry of my English result(3 years).
> 
> ...


Congratulations!
When did you apply for NSW nomination and what is your code and points?

I believe you should lodge the visa before your english test expires.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> Congratulations!
> When did you apply for NSW nomination and what is your code and points?
> 
> I believe you should lodge the visa before your english test expires.


Haha so we all r here again....everyday same task no wer else to go...............


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> Haha so we all r here again....everyday same task no wer else to go...............


Yeah man, still waiting for my invite and checking the forum all day long. Want to see how the current trend moves. Can't focus on my job anyway....


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> Yeah man, still waiting for my invite and checking the forum all day long. Want to see how the current trend moves. Can't focus on my job anyway....


Easter is on Friday so this time thursday will be the best bet ..:fingerscrossed:


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

I hope so :fingerscrossed:


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> Hi Expats
> I submitted my EOI with 60 points(189) and 65 points(190) on 16th Feb 2017 in computer networks profile and no invite till yet. Now yesterday my wife has given the pte and got the desires score for additional 5 points of spouse. Now my points look like 65(189)and 70(190). And further 5 points will be added in June end as my experience will be cross 7 years so I will fall into 5-8 years category. So now let me know should I wait till june end for an invite or try n give PTE another try to get 20 points?




Work on your PTE. Waiting should only be the last option. Noone knows if they might change the visa system anytime. 

Mind you, there are huge backlogs of 70 pointers for 189.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> standard passport size. Many doctors request it to be on USB


If one lodged visa on 15th march 2018...what will be the expected timeline for grant? is it min 100 days ?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rahul7star said:


> If one lodged visa on 15th march 2018...what will be the expected timeline for grant? is it min 100 days ?


Average is 120-150 days as of now.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> If one lodged visa on 15th march 2018...what will be the expected timeline for grant? is it min 100 days ?


There is no minimum and maximum time for grants

I uploaded documents for 15 days and then got the grant in just 15 days 

On the other hand Members have been waiting for 2 years also for no apparent reason

All said and done if you have submitted a complete application, 6 months would be a reasonable time to expect, as recently processing has slowed down, maybe by accident maybe by design.

Anything less is a bonus


Cheers


----------



## tulasi (Apr 11, 2015)

rahul7star said:


> tulasi said:
> 
> 
> > The hospital that I did my medicals asked for 35mm X 45mm, with white background photographs.
> ...


May be it varies from place to place.


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi mates I received my approval from NSW my EOI Doe 19/12/17 anzsco 261313 Age30+15 edu+5exp+20 PTE+5 SS total 75 Pre invite 02/02/18 applied 10/2/18 and approval on 28/03/18 Cheers

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack23 (Oct 25, 2016)

Guys... 
While uploading docs I have wrongly uploaded a document in custody category for my wife... In that category I have uploaded my wife's qualification certificate wrongly... I didn't realise it at that time.. so later I have uploaded it in the correct category... Since we won't be able to remove the document I just left it... Is this fine???
Please advice

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jack23 said:


> Guys...
> While uploading docs I have wrongly uploaded a document in custody category for my wife... In that category I have uploaded my wife's qualification certificate wrongly... I didn't realise it at that time.. so later I have uploaded it in the correct category... Since we won't be able to remove the document I just left it... Is this fine???
> Please advice
> 
> Thanks


As long as you have uploaded it in the correct category, it’s fine

And you are right, a document once uploaded can’t be removed

Don’t worry , it’s not a big error

Cheers


----------



## Jack23 (Oct 25, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Jack23 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys...
> ...


Thanks mate


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

Hello,

I have heard that on 190 visa subclass sponsored by NSW, we cant live and work in Sydney.

Is it true? Kindly share your views on this.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

irk321 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have heard that on 190 visa subclass sponsored by NSW, we cant live and work in Sydney.
> 
> Is it true? Kindly share your views on this.


190 you can live and work in Sydney
489.. you cant live and work in Sydney

Cheers


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Hi mates I received my approval from NSW my EOI Doe 19/12/17 anzsco 261313 Age30+15 edu+5exp+20 PTE+5 SS total 75 Pre invite 02/02/18 applied 10/2/18 and approval on 28/03/18 Cheers
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


a jaao paaji tussi bhi apne gang me...with this msg we reached 499 thread..lets see who start 500th one


----------



## irk321 (Mar 22, 2018)

newbienz said:


> 190 you can live and work in Sydney
> 489.. you cant live and work in Sydney
> 
> Cheers


Newbienz: thanks for your prompt response. Much appreciated.


----------



## tanya19850011 (Mar 19, 2018)

HI Guys!

Sorry for stupid question

In order to apply for 190 SNW we just need to do it in our EOI section where they are asking us to click on visa which we want to apply. 

Shall we do smth else? Shall we send some docs or application forms to NSW Department of Industry separately in order to apply for state sponsorship in NSW?

i have visited their website and there is no such info but anyways i just want to confirm.
Thanks a lot!
Cheers


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

tanya19850011 said:


> HI Guys!
> 
> Sorry for stupid question
> 
> ...


For NSW, you dnt need to send or apply anywhere. NSW will send email for pre invite based on your submitted EOI on skillselect.

Cheer!


----------



## the_afterthot (Aug 12, 2010)

tanya19850011 said:


> HI Guys!
> 
> Sorry for stupid question
> 
> ...




As naqvih08 mentioned, basis ur EOI points you'll get a pre invite from NSW via an email asking for documents to substantiate your EOI points (that's the stage it's submitted), post that, NSW will review the application and decide if they want to grant the 5 points and the Invitation to Apply for 190.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanya19850011 (Mar 19, 2018)

thanks guys!


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

Points with State Sponsorship: 75
EOI Effective Date: 8th March 2018
State Applied: NSW
Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)


When can I hope for NSW invite and what documents will be required when accepting the invite?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> Points with State Sponsorship: 75
> EOI Effective Date: 8th March 2018
> State Applied: NSW
> Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> ...


No one can predict state invites

The documents required are given in the NSW website

Cheers


----------



## ArrayAussie (Jan 17, 2018)

Is there any NSW pre-invite round today? I read in the forum threads that it could happen a day before Easter holiday, which happens to be in couple of hours.


----------



## rumi78_ng (May 2, 2015)

newpain01 said:


> Congratulations!
> When did you apply for NSW nomination and what is your code and points?
> 
> I believe you should lodge the visa before your english test expires.


Hi,

Could you advise where you read this from? I read before that as long as at the point of invitation date, the EOI is valid and true.

I asked in other threads and also on Skill select migration blog that English language test result must be valid at the time you receive an invitation.


----------



## rumi78_ng (May 2, 2015)

Does anyone knows currently, how long from the date of lodging 190 visa will we get a grant?

Will it be 7-9 months as stated on the skill select website or as fast as a few weeks?

Will a CO always be assigned to a visa application?

I have up to 14 May 2018 to lodge a visa, however my newborn is estimated to arrive on 20 May.

IF the DIBP has not grant me a visa, after the newborn has arrived, I can still submit a form to add newborn in the application. If the visa is granted before newborn has arrived, it will be more complicated as the newborn will not be having the same visa as us.

Also I am not able to do any xray medical check until baby is born. So I want to lodge a visa first, yet not too early from my estimated delivery date, and then wait for DIBP to ask me to do a medical check up.

Going by the estimation of when DIBP takes to evaluate and grant visa, should I wait till early May to lodge a visa so that the newborn will arrive before grant is given or I can lodge ASAP as the grant will not be so fast till May 20..

Any advice please?


----------



## rumi78_ng (May 2, 2015)

rumi78_ng said:


> Hi,
> 
> Could you advise where you read this from? I read before that as long as at the point of invitation date, the EOI is valid and true.
> 
> I asked in other threads and also on Skill select migration blog that English language test result must be valid at the time you receive an invitation.


Just found this from Skilled Nominated visa (subclass 190) document checklist

Unless otherwise stated these requirements must be met at the time you were invited to apply for this visa. 

Skills assessment 

A suitable skills assessment for your nominated occupation. Information is available about Skills assessment and assessing authorities requirements.

Evidence of English language ability – Invited applicant

Evidence that at time of invitation you had at least Competent English. If you are relying on English language testing then provide a copy of your test results from a specified English language test undertaken in the three years immediately *before you were invited to apply for this visa.*


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Hi All

I updated by eoi with 5 spouse points and the date of effect is changed to today. I initially submitted by eoi on 16th feb 2017. Is it normal?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I updated by eoi with 5 spouse points and the date of effect is changed to today. I initially submitted by eoi on 16th feb 2017. Is it normal?


YES

Any change of points, for any reason whatsoever, will cause the EOI date of effect to reset to that day

Cheers


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

I received my NSW approval a couple of hours ago, just woke up and saw that golden email in my inbox.

Sincere thanks to everyone in the forum who guided at every step and keep each other’s morales high in this wait time which sometimes is too much killing.

I will withdraw all others EOIs now and will keep asking more questions about visa lodging when needed. I am also bound to help people who need any information that I can provide.

Thank you all !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> I received my NSW approval a couple of hours ago, just woke up and saw that golden email in my inbox.
> 
> Sincere thanks to everyone in the forum who guided at every step and keep each other’s morales high in this wait time which sometimes is too much killing.
> 
> ...


Can you specify more about your timeline? When did you submit EOI for NSW with 70 points?


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> Can you specify more about your timeline? When did you submit EOI for NSW with 70 points?




Please check my signature, it has everything except today’s date as approval date. I will update that too shortly as am not seeing that option through my phone. Tap my profile name to see signature.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> Please check my signature, it has everything except today’s date as approval date. I will update that too shortly as am not seeing that option through my phone. Tap my profile name to see signature.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sorry but It;s not clear. I don't know DOE and ITA means...


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> sorry but It;s not clear. I don't know DOE and ITA means...




Oh ok...DOE is the date when I submitted my EOI for NSW. ITA (Invitation to Apply) was when NSW invited me to apple for nomination. Hope this helps!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> I received my NSW approval a couple of hours ago, just woke up and saw that golden email in my inbox.
> 
> Sincere thanks to everyone in the forum who guided at every step and keep each other’s morales high in this wait time which sometimes is too much killing.
> 
> ...


now waitng for newpain to update the status.........


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> now waitng for newpain to update the status.........




Everyone will get it eventually, it’s just the matter of time it seems. The wait is killing for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thulasiramrs (Aug 11, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> Please check my signature, it has everything except today’s date as approval date. I will update that too shortly as am not seeing that option through my phone. Tap my profile name to see signature.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Congrats buddy, good to see invite for 10points in PTE, which i haven't seen for quite some time. Can we expect the same for others as well (eg: mine is 263111)


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Pnarang3 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All
> ...


Does the change of doe(28th march 2018) means my eoi is not as old as it was without the spouse points and someone with same 65 points will be invited before me if his/her doe is before 28th march 2018. My old doe was 16th feb 2017


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> now waitng for newpain to update the status.........


I also got it today :lock1: so happy
Just did my medical test this morning, they said they will upload the results by April 11th.

Sincere thanks to everyone in the forum, it's really helpful.

I will also withdraw the other EOIs now and apply for the visa soon.

Thank you all !


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> Does the change of doe(28th march 2018) means my eoi is not as old as it was without the spouse points and someone with same 65 points will be invited before me if his/her doe is before 28th march 2018. My old doe was 16th feb 2017


16th feb is history and has no relevance whatsoever 

It is for all practical purposes that you have submitted your EOI on 28th March and will be treated accordingly 
You are now pushed back to the last person in the 65 point queue

Cheers


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

thulasiramrs said:


> Congrats buddy, good to see invite for 10points in PTE, which i haven't seen for quite some time. Can we expect the same for others as well (eg: mine is 263111)


I think I have seen people getting invite with 10 English points, but I believe it also depends on the Occupation and the years of experience. I hope all will get their invitations soon!


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Quick questions on Visa Lodging process:

1. I don't see 190 option when trying to start a new application. What is the way to move forward here?

2. Can the payments be made in chunks or with multiple credit cards? Because I have 4 members in the family and the amount is somewhere around 4 lacs (INR) and none of my single CC holds this much limit. What are the workarounds here?


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> I also got it today :lock1: so happy
> Just did my medical test this morning, they said they will upload the results by April 11th.
> 
> Sincere thanks to everyone in the forum, it's really helpful.
> ...


coooooooooooooooooolllllllllll :hat: hope we will met at Sydney:fingerscrossed: before end of this year ...AMEN ...
BTW today is my birthday,.....see good news started flowing..


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

How many people got invited today from NSW. I could see few got from this forum, with latest preinvite date as 2/3/18....that is cool. COngrats to the guys/gals who have got their nomination approved....


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> I also got it today :lock1: so happy
> Just did my medical test this morning, they said they will upload the results by April 11th.
> 
> Sincere thanks to everyone in the forum, it's really helpful.
> ...


Congrats mate


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> coooooooooooooooooolllllllllll :hat: hope we will met at Sydney:fingerscrossed: before end of this year ...AMEN ...
> BTW today is my birthday,.....see good news started flowing..


Yeah man, cooolll 
Happy birthday, you bring me luck today 

I hope we meet in Sydney as well, stay in touch


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

what are the chances of pre invites expected tomorrow?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

newpain01 said:


> I also got it today :lock1: so happy
> Just did my medical test this morning, they said they will upload the results by April 11th.
> 
> Sincere thanks to everyone in the forum, it's really helpful.
> ...



Congratulation friend.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

sumitggn said:


> Please check my signature, it has everything except today’s date as approval date. I will update that too shortly as am not seeing that option through my phone. Tap my profile name to see signature.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congrats Friend...


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello Friends,

Did anyone get approvals (nominations) from VIC? today.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

naqvih08 said:


> what are the chances of pre invites expected tomorrow?




Tomorrow is public holiday. I doubt there will be any.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## utsav2018 (Mar 28, 2018)

-----------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
-----------------------------------------
Poinys:
------------------
PTE : 10 points
Age - 30
English - 20
Education - 15
Experience - 5
SS -5
--------------------------------------------
EOI 190 NSW - 16/02/2018 - 75 points
Pre-Invite NSW: Not yet received


Could you please advise when can I expect to receive invite?


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

foxes said:


> Tomorrow is public holiday. I doubt there will be any.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Then it will probably be next friday :fingerscrossed: :rolleyes2:


----------



## utsav2018 (Mar 28, 2018)

ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
-----------------------------------------
Poinys:
------------------
PTE : 10 points
Age - 30
Education - 15
Experience - 10
State Nomination - 5
SS -5
--------------------------------------------
EOI 190 NSW - 16/02/2018 - 75 points
Pre-Invite NSW: Not yet received


Could you please advise when can I expect to receive invite?


----------



## sundarM (Mar 20, 2016)

naqvih08 said:


> Then it will probably be next friday :fingerscrossed: :rolleyes2:


Next Friday??:rolleyes2:


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

sundarM said:


> Next Friday??:rolleyes2:


yea...based on previous trend of NSW, pre invites are usually on alternate fridays - twice a month usually


----------



## samtam21 (Mar 22, 2018)

Friends, I applied for South Australia State Sponsorship 1 month ago but still nothing heard from them. I saw applicants are getting invitation in 2-3 weeks though their processing time listed as 4-5 weeks. Has anyone faced this situation?

Is there any possibility of being rejected even after one month? or They reject soon after the submission of nomination application if requirement not met,,,, any idea?


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

newbienz said:


> Pnarang3 said:
> 
> 
> > Does the change of doe(28th march 2018) means my eoi is not as old as it was without the spouse points and someone with same 65 points will be invited before me if his/her doe is before 28th march 2018. My old doe was 16th feb 2017
> ...


 So that means there is no chance of invite in this year not even in 190? I am right?


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Pnarang3 said:


> newbienz said:
> 
> 
> > Pnarang3 said:
> ...


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

utsav2018 said:


> ANZSCO Code: 261313 (Software Engineer)
> -----------------------------------------
> Poinys:
> ------------------
> ...


You can not predicate friend, As I saw NSW only prefer Eng-20, not 10 I hope, try VIC with same points you can get it. I have same points I got pre-invite from VIC March 5th, but my code is 261312, not 261313, One more thing VIC and NSW like 261312 code I hope.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

samtam21 said:


> Friends, I applied for South Australia State Sponsorship 1 month ago but still nothing heard from them. I saw applicants are getting invitation in 2-3 weeks though their processing time listed as 4-5 weeks. Has anyone faced this situation?
> 
> Is there any possibility of being rejected even after one month? or They reject soon after the submission of nomination application if requirement not met,,,, any idea?




You will get better answer if you post this in South Australia thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

hey guys, in the visa application there is a question under employment:
"Employment in nominated occupation
Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?"

Did you include the ACS deduction in this area? Without the deduction I have more than 5 years, but after ACS deducts 2 years I have more than 3 years, so which one should I choose here?


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi,

Anyone else with 75 points(English 20) for 261313 still waiting for Nomination Approval from Feb?
Mine is still not received.


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

raj.sourabh said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anyone else with 75 points(English 20) for 261313 still waiting for Nomination Approval from Feb?
> Mine is still not received.


I am waiting from March 
:fingerscrossed:


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

you'll get it soon guys, hang in there


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> you'll get it soon guys, hang in there


Hi newpain and others who are lodging the visa, can you help to post some questions that seem to be confusing in the visa application form? I want to use the waiting time to prepare the questions in advance.

And if I do the medical check before receiving the nomination approval (creating the Immiaccount in advance), can I surely link the medical result with the visa application?


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> hey guys, in the visa application there is a question under employment:
> "Employment in nominated occupation
> Has the applicant been employed overseas in their nominated occupation or a closely related occupation at a skilled level, immediately before invitation to lodge this application?"
> 
> Did you include the ACS deduction in this area? Without the deduction I have more than 5 years, but after ACS deducts 2 years I have more than 3 years, so which one should I choose here?


I said the truth how long working aborad ..thats all need to fill in....ACS is out of this ....thats all ....let newbeniz
suggest


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

Hello friends,

In the PR apllication form, I see non-migrating details of my family unit. So, I have entered details of my parents, sister who are not migrating with me but are part of my family. Later when I'm about to attach the documents, I see their names listed along with primary applicant's name and wife's name. Now, I'm confused why are they asking for evidence of health and evidence of character when they are not migrating with us?

Many thanks!


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

megateja said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> In the PR apllication form, I see non-migrating details of my family unit. So, I have entered details of my parents, sister who are not migrating with me but are part of my family. Later when I'm about to attach the documents, I see their names listed along with primary applicant's name and wife's name. Now, I'm confused why are they asking for evidence of health and evidence of character when they are not migrating with us?
> 
> Many thanks!


you shouldn't include your parents, they are not in your family unit. read the definition of family unit, it's your wife and your kids only.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> you shouldn't include your parents, they are not in your family unit. read the definition of family unit, it's your wife and your kids only.


was abt to say the same thing


----------



## macvj878 (Feb 11, 2018)

Hello All,

Today i have received the NSW nomination approval. Here are my timelines.

ANZSCO : ICT Business Analyst - 261111 
IELTS : 8 attempts -- on Average L - 8.5, R - 7.5, S - 7.5, W - 6.5 
PTE : 8 attempts -- Final Score L - 80, R - 83, Speaking - 90, Writing - 87
190 Points: Age =30, English =20, Edu =15, Exp =5, State =5 = 75
189 Points: Age =30, English =20, Edu =15, Exp =5 = 70
Original EOI for State NSW - 13 Nov 2017 -- Never got ITA
Updated EOI 9 Feb 2018 for state NSW - After updating PTE and my points raised to 75
EOI (VIC): 9 Feb 2018 -- Waiting for Pre-Invite 
EOI 189 : 9 Feb 2018 -- Waiting for Invite
Pre-invite received (NSW): 16th Feb 2018
Pre-invite NSW Application lodged with $300 AUD: 20th Feb 2018
NSW Approval: 29/03/2018 
Documents: PCC Done, Medicals to be completed.

Thanks
Vijay


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

Hey guys.. would like to take an experienced advice if anyone here could help plz do it.

My points Breakdown is
Age 30
Education 15
PTE A 20 total 65 and with 489 I will be at 75

I am looking for to apply for 489 FSC NSW under 263111 Computet Networks n Systems Engineer. There is a condition and it goes like this..

Minimum two (2) years full-time*, paid employmensoin relevant field. This condition is separate to any professional year.

Minimum score of seven (7) in each IELTS category (or equivalent)

Now my confusion is the required Exp part

Acs have deducted 2 years from experience

so will the RDA condition of 2 years starts after deduction or it will count from day 1 inc the years deducted.

plz help


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> you shouldn't include your parents, they are not in your family unit. read the definition of family unit, it's your wife and your kids only.


What shall I do now, as I have submitted the application? The drop down list had all relations mentioned, so I listed them all. I did not look at the definition of family unit:Cry:


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

macvj878 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Today i have received the NSW nomination approval. Here are my timelines.
> 
> ...



Your patience is appreciated my friend. Good luck for next steps.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

megateja said:


> What shall I do now, as I have submitted the application? The drop down list had all relations mentioned, so I listed them all. I did not look at the definition of family unit:Cry:


File a form 1023 and remove everyone except your spouse and children from the application 

Cheers


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

macvj878 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> Today i have received the NSW nomination approval. Here are my timelines.
> 
> ...


Respect buddy!
8 IELTS and 8 PTE attempts!! Wow!


----------



## icycool (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi newbienz,
Thanks for your clarifications so far. Just one more question, which is haunting me. 
1.During my 457 renewal, I submitted my latest CV which had details of all the projects with roles and responsibilities.
For my 190 visa application, I contacted my clients and client project managers to write reference letters which they agreed to write and asked me to send the R&Rs and they will endorse them.
I have taken R&Rs from CV and sent them.
Some have modified the wording and sent an email to confirm the R&Rs and some have just used the same which I sent them. Will it create any issue with my PR?
2. For some projects, I was involved from requirement till implementation phase and due to the domain expertise, I helped BAs to comeup with the functional requirement document. Two of the project managers wrote "requirement gathering" as one of the responsibilities on the reference letter but this is more related with BA profile and not with the software engineer. Can it be an issue?
I am bit worried.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

What do you guys suggest for the medicals, should we get those done first and simply add it’s HAP id in the visa application, or it’s better to lodge the application first and wait for the department to create a HAP id?

Wouldn’t it be faster to get the medicals done and lodge the visa with the hap id so that everything is complete when your application is submitted?

Please suggest!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> What do you guys suggest for the medicals, should we get those done first and simply add it’s HAP id in the visa application, or it’s better to lodge the application first and wait for the department to create a HAP id?
> 
> Wouldn’t it be faster to get the medicals done and lodge the visa with the hap id so that everything is complete when your application is submitted?
> 
> ...




Better to do it before you lodge your visa. It applies for police check too. Providing all documents upfront will increase your chance to get direct grant.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yvi86 (Feb 4, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> What do you guys suggest for the medicals, should we get those done first and simply add it’s HAP id in the visa application, or it’s better to lodge the application first and wait for the department to create a HAP id?
> 
> Wouldn’t it be faster to get the medicals done and lodge the visa with the hap id so that everything is complete when your application is submitted?
> 
> ...



The HAP ID is only created once you lodge a valid visa application. You can only do medicals with a HAP iD which is attached to your visa application otherwise you won't even get an appointment with an approved panel physician.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Yvi86 said:


> The HAP ID is only created once you lodge a valid visa application. You can only do medicals with a HAP iD which is attached to your visa application otherwise you won't even get an appointment with an approved panel physician.




Actually you can create your hap id and get medicals done before visa lodge. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yvi86 (Feb 4, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> Actually you can create your hap id and get medicals done before visa lodge.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That means you're overriding the system, technically you won't get a HAP ID without lodging a visa application. So I would be really careful in doing this and not risking my visa application.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Yvi86 said:


> That means you're overriding the system, technically you won't get a HAP ID without lodging a visa application. So I would be really careful in doing this and not risking my visa application.




It’s not overriding, these two are valid paths for this process. You can read it in details on health documentation on the official site.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Yvi86 said:


> The HAP ID is only created once you lodge a valid visa application. You can only do medicals with a HAP iD which is attached to your visa application otherwise you won't even get an appointment with an approved panel physician.





Yvi86 said:


> That means you're overriding the system, technically you won't get a HAP ID without lodging a visa application. So I would be really careful in doing this and not risking my visa application.


This is completely wrong.

It is clearly stated on their website what ImmiAccount is for. One of them is to access the My Health Declarations service and that is how you generate your HAP ID.

In doing so, you will also be asked your purpose. If you pick 189 or 190, then they will ask you to do required tests for the said visa.

From https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...nt/health-examinations/my-health-declarations


> My Health Declarations (MHD) is a service for clients who have not yet lodged a visa application and would like to do health examinations before lodging a visa application.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> It’s not overriding, these two are valid paths for this process. You can read it in details on health documentation on the official site.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not only that , it is infact recommended by the department that the applicants should get the medicals done before submitting the application , so that it is in a ready for decision state

Cheers


----------



## Yvi86 (Feb 4, 2018)

foxes said:


> This is completely wrong.
> 
> It is clearly stated on their website what ImmiAccount is for. One of them is to access the My Health Declarations service and that is how you generate your HAP ID.
> 
> ...


Well, it is still risky in 2 ways: If you're not even sure if you are allowed to lodge a visa application you might lose money involved for medical and secondly, depending on how long the visa process will take it might expire again after one year. So the benefit is not really clear to me. My health check was done and uploaded within 5 days from when I lodged my visa application, so it is not a major delay.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Yvi86 said:


> Well, it is still risky in 2 ways: If you're not even sure if you are allowed to lodge a visa application you might lose money involved for medical and secondly, depending on how long the visa process will take it might expire again after one year. So the benefit is not really clear to me. My health check was done and uploaded within 5 days from when I lodged my visa application, so it is not a major delay.


Good for you

Despite all the drawbacks mentioned by you, I am sure most members would still prefer to complete the medicals before they apply

Cheers


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Yvi86 said:


> Well, it is still risky in 2 ways: If you're not even sure if you are allowed to lodge a visa application you might lose money involved for medical and secondly, depending on how long the visa process will take it might expire again after one year. So the benefit is not really clear to me. My health check was done and uploaded within 5 days from when I lodged my visa application, so it is not a major delay.


I agree with you that it is risky to certain extent and we might lose couple hundred bucks. But isn't the whole PR thing also risky?

I just don't want people to be misled with your statements that we can't generate HAP ID before lodging the visa or that it is overriding the system.

Good luck on your application


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

foxes said:


> I agree with you that it is risky to certain extent and we might lose couple hundred bucks. But isn't the whole PR thing also risky?
> 
> I just don't want people to be misled with your statements that we can't generate HAP ID before lodging the visa or that it is overriding the system.
> 
> Good luck on your application


You can take the horse to the water, you cannot make him drink



Cheers


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

newbienz said:


> File a form 1023 and remove everyone except your spouse and children from the application
> 
> Cheers


Hi Newbienz

Could you tell me how to remove the applicants as the application has been submitted?

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

megateja said:


> Hi Newbienz
> 
> Could you tell me how to remove the applicants as the application has been submitted?
> 
> Cheers


When you fill a form 1023, you have to give the details of the wrong and correct answers

So in that, under the questions that you have mentioned the other family members, give the details as wrong answer and under correct answer give only your spouse and children names

The CO will then remove the other members from your application 

Cheers


----------



## Sue1010 (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi Everyone, i would like some advise, i have submitted a EOI for 190 and 489 NSW in Feb and have recently received an invite for the 489, NSW,Northern Inland.

I have 60 days to accept this invite. However i would ideally want the 190 invite. What is the likelihood of receiving an invite for the 190 NSW soon with 65 Points? or should i just go ahead with the 489, as it is Northern Inland, and i am skeptical about receiving an invite for the 190 after accepting the 489 invite.

Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## megateja (Feb 5, 2018)

newbienz said:


> When you fill a form 1023, you have to give the details of the wrong and correct answers
> 
> So in that, under the questions that you have mentioned the other family members, give the details as wrong answer and under correct answer give only your spouse and children names
> 
> ...


Thank you Newbienz!


----------



## macvj878 (Feb 11, 2018)

Ptera said:


> Respect buddy!
> 8 IELTS and 8 PTE attempts!! Wow!


Yes it was hard but somehow i made it...i just didn't give up


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

foxes said:


> I agree with you that it is risky to certain extent and we might lose couple hundred bucks. But isn't the whole PR thing also risky?
> 
> I just don't want people to be misled with your statements that we can't generate HAP ID before lodging the visa or that it is overriding the system.
> 
> Good luck on your application




I understand where you are coming from, but just wanted to let you know that this can be done in the first place. Moreover, my case is such that I have received the nomination approval from NSW and am ready to lodge visa application so it’s just about knowing which path should I take where I can save time as there is no question about expiration of medicals here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> When you fill a form 1023, you have to give the details of the wrong and correct answers
> 
> So in that, under the questions that you have mentioned the other family members, give the details as wrong answer and under correct answer give only your spouse and children names
> 
> ...


newbienz is active at 2 am also gr8....we should throw big party to him after grant...cheers


----------



## BuBu123 (Mar 15, 2018)

*489 visa*



Sue1010 said:


> Hi Everyone, i would like some advise, i have submitted a EOI for 190 and 489 NSW in Feb and have recently received an invite for the 489, NSW,Northern Inland.
> 
> I have 60 days to accept this invite. However i would ideally want the 190 invite. What is the likelihood of receiving an invite for the 190 NSW soon with 65 Points? or should i just go ahead with the 489, as it is Northern Inland, and i am skeptical about receiving an invite for the 190 after accepting the 489 invite.
> 
> Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


I submitted my eoi for 489 FSC NSW as SE(261313) with 75(SS). I wanted to submit my documents to FSC but stuck with reference letter that is mentioned in their form R separate from Employment references. Could u please help me to clear my doubt. Thanks alot.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

newbienz said:


> When you fill a form 1023, you have to give the details of the wrong and correct answers
> 
> So in that, under the questions that you have mentioned the other family members, give the details as wrong answer and under correct answer give only your spouse and children names
> 
> ...


Modification to Newbienz comment all other information is correct,

It's Form 1022 not 1023.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1022.pdf

"Notification of changes in circumstances".

Newbienz correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Yvi86 said:


> Well, it is still risky in 2 ways: If you're not even sure if you are allowed to lodge a visa application you might lose money involved for medical and secondly, depending on how long the visa process will take it might expire again after one year. So the benefit is not really clear to me. My health check was done and uploaded within 5 days from when I lodged my visa application, so it is not a major delay.


Yvi,

As everyone told you, there is no risk in doing medicals before applying for visa, I am doing the same. For me medical is taking more than 1 month think about it, if I wait for CO to contact me let assume after 60-90 days and then 1 month for medical then think about my total grant time.

Secondly, Regarding money I don't know about fees in India ( approx 30K INR for 3 applicants assumption) but in UK I paid 850 £ (i.e. 80K INR) , do You think I am fool enough to take this risk.

I can't explain more than this, Please don't give wrong/confusing Information if you are not sure.


----------



## smalavilk (Mar 29, 2018)

*support from AU*



andreyx108b said:


> Starting this thread for those who are awaiting an invite from NSW in this new 2017-2018 Financial year!
> 
> Good luck guys.
> 
> Share your questions and details.


Is there any support for new migrants on 489 visa for initial settlement?
Is part time jobs (discontinuous, like working in a supermarket or so) could be counted when applying for PR after two year?
Thanks if you can clarify.


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

Hello Guys,

Firstly Congratulation to everyone who got their NSW Approval, and all the best for future steps. 

I’m getting nervous now. I can see almost all the members in the forum has got their NSW approval. I have applied in 261111 category with 75 points with NSW SS. I got the preinvite on 16 Feb and I have submitted my application in 24th Feb. Still no update from NSW. M really worried now.


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

Congratulations to everyone who got invited by NSW!!

I see that almost everyone who got invited have 70+ points. Seeing this i am kind of worried if my profile with 55+5 points will even be considered after getting pre invited. I know I am getting worried too soon but you know the tension during waiting period..

Did anyone with similar points as mine got invited lately? Does NSW reject any application after pre-invition on the grounds of points? As far as I understand, NSW sends pre invites if they are interested in our profile and after submitting our documents it is only cross checking with the details provided.. Correct me if I wrong guys..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SunV said:


> Modification to Newbienz comment all other information is correct,
> 
> It's Form 1022 not 1023.
> 
> ...


Sorry to say, but you are wrong.

The member has to use Form 1023 only
It’s a Wrong answer, not a change of circumstances situation 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AA189 said:


> Congratulations to everyone who got invited by NSW!!
> 
> I see that almost everyone who got invited have 70+ points. Seeing this i am kind of worried if my profile with 55+5 points will even be considered after getting pre invited. I know I am getting worried too soon but you know the tension during waiting period..
> 
> Did anyone with similar points as mine got invited lately? Does NSW reject any application after pre-invition on the grounds of points? As far as I understand, NSW sends pre invites if they are interested in our profile and after submitting our documents it is only cross checking with the details provided.. Correct me if I wrong guys..


Unless NSW does a VIC, I don’t think members need to be worried
The conversion rate for NSW from pre invites to Final invites would be 99-100% , if I am not mistaken

It’s just the holidays season here, so processing is delayed

I am sure final invites are round the corner

Prepare your documents for submission of application 

Cheers


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Unless NSW does a VIC, I don’t think members need to be worried
> The conversion rate for NSW from pre invites to Final invites would be 99-100% , if I am not mistaken
> 
> It’s just the holidays season here, so processing is delayed
> ...


for medical report...where can we see that its uploaded...there are 2 sections "attach document" and "health assesment"...when i click on "health assesment" i can see *Once this person's health examinations results have been assessed by the department this page will be updated to reflect this.
Note: If this person does not complete the required health examinations the visa application can be refused.*. so is this part will be updated once result is just uploaded by clinic or after its verified by CO then only? cause i can see some ppl saying they can see their meds record in portal ( in couple of days)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> Modification to Newbienz comment all other information is correct,
> 
> It's Form 1022 not 1023.
> 
> ...


There is no such thing as pre-invite, this is an incorrect term. 

You get invited > approved > receive ITA > apply > Grant


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> for medical report...where can we see that its uploaded...there are 2 sections "attach document" and "health assesment"...when i click on "health assesment" i can see *Once this person's health examinations results have been assessed by the department this page will be updated to reflect this.
> Note: If this person does not complete the required health examinations the visa application can be refused.*. so is this part will be updated once result is just uploaded by clinic or after its verified by CO then only? cause i can see some ppl saying they can see their meds record in portal ( in couple of days)


You are treating VISA processing as a T20 match
It’s no even a 1 day
It’s the good old fashioned 5 day cricket match

So relax and play

I presume you have just applied, let a week or so pass, and then check the status 
I have not come across any case where Medicals results were goofed up

Cheers


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Unless NSW does a VIC, I don’t think members need to be worried
> The conversion rate for NSW from pre invites to Final invites would be 99-100% , if I am not mistaken
> 
> It’s just the holidays season here, so processing is delayed
> ...


Thank you for the vital information Mate.. I am in the process of getting my medicals done..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AA189 said:


> Thank you for the vital information Mate.. I am in the process of getting my medicals done..


I dont see any delay from DHA, they follow the standard process, it takes for meds to clear 5-15 days.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pankkgup said:


> Hello Guys,
> 
> Firstly Congratulation to everyone who got their NSW Approval, and all the best for future steps.
> 
> I’m getting nervous now. I can see almost all the members in the forum has got their NSW approval. I have applied in 261111 category with 75 points with NSW SS. I got the preinvite on 16 Feb and I have submitted my application in 24th Feb. Still no update from NSW. M really worried now.




There is no such thing as pre invite.

It takes on average 6 weeks to get an approval. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> I dont see any delay from DHA, they follow the standard process, it takes for meds to clear 5-15 days.


So you suggest to get the medicals done after i receive my ITA?


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

Hi all, after reading so many posts about the medical check, this is what I understand I should do, please help to see if it's correct:

1. Receive NSW invite (or pre-invite, whatever it's called). Upload docs.
2. During the waiting time of 6 weeks: create Immiaccount, get HAP ID, do medical checkup + prepare PCC docs.
3. When receiving ITA, click "Apply visa" on Skillselect, and log in the created Immiaccount. The HAP ID and medical result will be linked automatically.
4. Pay visa fees, upload docs.

OR:
1. Receive NSW invite/pre-invite. Upload docs.
2. During the waiting time of 6 weeks: prepare PCC docs.
3. When receiving ITA, click "Apply visa" on Skillselect, and create new Immiaccount. Generate HAP ID and do medical check up.
4. Pay visa fees, upload docs.

Which of the 2 is correct? By "correct" I mean less time-consuming, less waiting time and ensures the medical result is uploaded to the right place.

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

namnguyen said:


> Hi all, after reading so many posts about the medical check, this is what I understand I should do, please help to see if it's correct:
> 
> 1. Receive NSW invite (or pre-invite, whatever it's called). Upload docs.
> 2. During the waiting time of 6 weeks: create Immiaccount, get HAP ID, do medical checkup + prepare PCC docs.
> ...


Most members go with Option 1

But just a clarification 
In stage 3 the HAP Ids are not linked automatically 
When submitting application, You will be asked if any of the applicants have got a medical test done in the last 12 months

When you say YES, it will ask for the HAP Ids for everyone, and then link them with your application 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

AA189 said:


> So you suggest to get the medicals done after i receive my ITA?




Once you get ITA and before lodgment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

SunV said:


> Yvi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I just booked for my family, two adults and two kids, it is costing around 16k INR.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Sorry to say, but you are wrong.
> 
> The member has to use Form 1023 only
> It’s a Wrong answer, not a change of circumstances situation
> ...


My Bad. Thanks for correction.

For members help Please find the document link below:

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/Forms/Documents/1023.pdf

Notification of incorrect answer(s)


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> There is no such thing as pre-invite, this is an incorrect term.
> 
> You get invited > approved > receive ITA > apply > Grant


Pre-Invite ? where ? what? how?

I am searching my comment with this keyword.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> Pre-Invite ? where ? what? how?
> 
> 
> 
> I am searching my comment with this keyword.




Maybe i quoted your post which in turn quoted the wrong term ))) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Sorry to say, but you are wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




To add, one can upload correct form with cover letter - which seem often work too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tanya19850011 (Mar 19, 2018)

Hey guys!

Has anyone submitted several EOIs with different professions at the same time? 
For ex one EOI as Auditor and one as Accountant if you have experience in both professions but codes are different therefore EOI must be different. 
Is it allowed?
Thanks
Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tanya19850011 said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> Has anyone submitted several EOIs with different professions at the same time?
> For ex one EOI as Auditor and one as Accountant if you have experience in both professions but codes are different therefore EOI must be different.
> ...




Based on other members it seem to be fine


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi guys, have any off-shore chemical engineer 233111 received invite from NSW with 70 + 5 points?
My points got updated today to 70 n i m expecting an invite soon. Can somebody give me some info regarding the same.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

milindpatel26 said:


> Hi guys, have any off-shore chemical engineer 233111 received invite from NSW with 70 + 5 points?
> My points got updated today to 70 n i m expecting an invite soon. Can somebody give me some info regarding the same.




I have not seen recently 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I have not seen recently
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Andrey, 

Did you see any rejection from NSW recently?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

eashwar said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see any rejection from NSW recently?




I have never seen one in the past 3+ years. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I have never seen one in the past 3+ years.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate. Am getting desperate each day for the invite.


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

guys, for visa application, do we need scanned last page of passport(read somewhere that it might be required, but can't find it now) or only first page (bio)?


----------



## Jascha (Sep 2, 2016)

Do anyone has any idea about this?
I have submitted my EOI in August 2017 with 65 points. Yesterday I got a message that my EOI is updated. My point is reduced to 60. But only change was in no of year of experience. ACS has considered my experience starting from Jan 2006 and I have started my work in Australia from 29th March 2016. 
My experience point outside Australia got reduced to 10 points which was earlier 15.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

eashwar said:


> Thanks mate. Am getting desperate each day for the invite.




You ll get it. Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

eashwar said:


> Hi Andrey,
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see any rejection from NSW recently?




I have seen one rejection from NSW last month as his HR mentioned the wrong job start date than he mentioned on EOI. He got
Caught on fraudulent case as you have to show proofs for whatever the points you are claiming in EOI. Apart from that, NSW is pretty easy in 2nd stage.
Cheers!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Ramramram222 said:


> I have seen one rejection from NSW last month as his HR mentioned the wrong job start date than he mentioned on EOI. He got
> Caught on fraudulent case as you have to show proofs for whatever the points you are claiming in EOI. Apart from that, NSW is pretty easy in 2nd stage.
> Cheers!!
> 
> ...




Its a fair refusal as per me  need to be cautious of what is being submitted 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> You ll get it. Good luck
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> I have seen one rejection from NSW last month as his HR mentioned the wrong job start date than he mentioned on EOI. He got
> Caught on fraudulent case as you have to show proofs for whatever the points you are claiming in EOI. Apart from that, NSW is pretty easy in 2nd stage.
> Cheers!!
> 
> ...


Thanks Ramram.


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hello everyone, 

Just had a quick question regarding NSW visa 190 grant. I wanted to know if immigration does employment verification for Australian work experience claimed ? I have supplied work reference, contracts, payslips and bank statements. 

My timeline is as follows for Accountant General 

Age = 30
PTE = 20
Edu = 20
Aus Work Exp = 5
Partner = 5

NSW approval on 22/03/2018
Final Grant awaited.....


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I don’t see any reason why they do not verify Australian work experience. The process should be quicker than overseas work experience though.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

Ramramram222 said:


> I have seen one rejection from NSW last month as his HR mentioned the wrong job start date than he mentioned on EOI. He got
> Caught on fraudulent case as you have to show proofs for whatever the points you are claiming in EOI. Apart from that, NSW is pretty easy in 2nd stage.
> Cheers!!
> 
> ...


wow, wasn't aware they do employment verification for the nomination stage.
it's fair to reject fraudulent case, for sure. :thumb:


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

foxes said:


> I don’t see any reason why they do not verify Australian work experience. The process should be quicker than overseas work experience though.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Every applicant does not go through employment verification. Mostly overseas work experience get verified through Australian Embassy or high commission.
Either way, I do not see a reason why the CO would still verify in case he is provided with work references, contract, payslips, bank statements and notice of income tax assessment as well. 

Was just asking, as I need to contact my previous employers to let them so that they can attend to this request.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

randeep19492 said:


> Every applicant does not go through employment verification. Mostly overseas work experience get verified through Australian Embassy or high commission.
> Either way, I do not see a reason why the CO would still verify in case he is provided with work references, contract, payslips, bank statements and notice of income tax assessment as well.
> 
> Was just asking, as I need to contact my previous employers to let them so that they can attend to this request.


The CO would be looking at your application as a whole and then decide whether your employment claims need additional verification or not 

So until you get the grant, you can never be sure if you have crossed the EV hump or not 

If they don’t verify, well and good but be prepared for the worst and inform your previous employers about your visa application and possibility of Them getting a EV call or email

Cheers


----------



## randeep19492 (Feb 20, 2018)

newbienz said:


> The CO would be looking at your application as a whole and then decide whether your employment claims need additional verification or not
> 
> So until you get the grant, you can never be sure if you have crossed the EV hump or not
> 
> ...


Thanks for that. Did your work experience get verified even after positive skills assessment from the authority ? If yes, in what form ? If no, what all documents did you provide ? 

I would really appreciate the response.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

randeep19492 said:


> Every applicant does not go through employment verification. Mostly overseas work experience get verified through Australian Embassy or high commission.
> Either way, I do not see a reason why the CO would still verify in case he is provided with work references, contract, payslips, bank statements and notice of income tax assessment as well.
> 
> Was just asking, as I need to contact my previous employers to let them so that they can attend to this request.


If you don't claim points, you won't have EV.


----------



## tanya19850011 (Mar 19, 2018)

randeep19492 said:


> Every applicant does not go through employment verification. Mostly overseas work experience get verified through Australian Embassy or high commission.
> Either way, I do not see a reason why the CO would still verify in case he is provided with work references, contract, payslips, bank statements and notice of income tax assessment as well.
> 
> Was just asking, as I need to contact my previous employers to let them so that they can attend to this request.


Do they call overseas employers to confirm regarding our employment with them? but not everyone can speak english overseas, especially in small cities...


----------



## tanya19850011 (Mar 19, 2018)

Is any Accountant or EA or IA received invitation recently from NSW?


----------



## tanya19850011 (Mar 19, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> If you don't claim points, you won't have EV.


i claim points for my working experience but i have not assess my experience with CPA. I just have all reference letters, payslips, recommendation letters from managers. 
it is not mandatory to assess experience if i am not mistaken. however, of course , it is better to assess experience and be sure that they will accept it.....


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tanya19850011 said:


> Do they call overseas employers to confirm regarding our employment with them? but not everyone can speak english overseas, especially in small cities...


local people usually call, from local visa offices.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tanya19850011 said:


> i claim points for my working experience but i have not assess my experience with CPA. I just have all reference letters, payslips, recommendation letters from managers.
> it is not mandatory to assess experience if i am not mistaken. however, of course , it is better to assess experience and be sure that they will accept it.....


I am not sure if it is required in your case, better to check for ICT anzscos it is mandatory to assess.


----------



## tanya19850011 (Mar 19, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> local people usually call, from local visa offices.


Interesting...do they call just to confirm employment dates or the call to know what were the responsibilities, etc.....
Does anybody know?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tanya19850011 said:


> Is any Accountant or EA or IA received invitation recently from NSW?


80+5 in March a few got it.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tanya19850011 said:


> Interesting...do they call just to confirm employment dates or the call to know what were the responsibilities, etc.....
> Does anybody know?


They confirm your duties, confirm your responsibilities, title, salary, pretty much anything. pishi PM with any questions


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> wow, wasn't aware they do employment verification for the nomination stage.
> 
> it's fair to reject fraudulent case, for sure. :thumb:




I am pretty much sure they didn't ring HR for employment verification. They might have noticed that the employment start date is different on EOI than Experience letter and that person got rejected. Sometimes people do stupidness to get the PR and that cost them which they might have to regret for the whole life. I hope he will get invited again after submitting new correct EOI!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinay.desetty (Mar 13, 2018)

I am awaiting ACS assessment but I am going to end up with 75 (PTE 20 and without SS) in the ICT Business Analyst role. Can anyone tell which state provides better job opportunities and how long it may take to get a stamped visa? I know no one can estimate exactly but a rough figure would help me prepare myself accordingly. 

Last but not least, is there anything we can do to get grant quicker than usual? 

Thanks
Vinay


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vinay.desetty said:


> I am awaiting ACS assessment but I am going to end up with 75 (PTE 20 and without SS) in the ICT Business Analyst role. Can anyone tell which state provides better job opportunities and how long it may take to get a stamped visa? I know no one can estimate exactly but a rough figure would help me prepare myself accordingly.
> 
> Last but not least, is there anything we can do to get grant quicker than usual?
> 
> ...


For ICT Business Analyst best opportunity would be in NSW and VIC

6 months is a reasonable time to expect for a grant after you get invited and apply

Submitting a complete application, is what you can do to ensure speedier grant

Cheers


----------



## rahuljain285 (Sep 8, 2017)

Hello All,

When can i expect NSW pre-invite for 261313- Software Engineer with 65+5 Points?

Points Breakup :
Age - 30
PTE - 20
Degree - 15
SS -5

DOE - 23rd Nov. 2017


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

rahuljain285 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> When can i expect NSW pre-invite for 261313- Software Engineer with 65+5 Points?
> 
> ...




Unfortunately, not anytime soon. If current trend continues, you will need 70+5 to get an invite.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RaoShafqat (Feb 21, 2018)

Hi all,

Maybe inappropriate in context to the thread but I want to get help urgently.


How can I claim points of my partner? She has Degree in PhysioTherapy. Any specific guidelines or thread for this?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

RaoShafqat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Maybe inappropriate in context to the thread but I want to get help urgently.
> 
> ...


Here you go

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/supporting/Pages/skilled/partner-skills-documents.aspx

Cheers


----------



## ddevansh (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi Friends, I applied for NSW with 75 points under 26313 category on 20/Jan/2018 but still not got the pre-invite. Please let me know if anybody has updates regarding when can I expect NSW invite with 75 points.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

ddevansh said:


> Hi Friends, I applied for NSW with 75 points under 26313 category on 20/Jan/2018 but still not got the pre-invite. Please let me know if anybody has updates regarding when can I expect NSW invite with 75 points.




Can you please provide your points breakdown and detailed occupation?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddevansh (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi, my points break up is as follows:
Age : 30 points
Education : 15 points
Experience: 15 points
PTE : 10 points
Job Code : 26313
Total : 70 + 5 points

Request to let me know when can i expect the pre-invite.


----------



## Melting-123 (Mar 27, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> 80+5 in March a few got it.


Does anyone know if management accounts are still getting invited... starting to worry that maybe we should have gone for general accountant

Any thoughts on the following points score please

Management Accountant: 221112
Age: 25
English: 20
Skilled Employment (outside): 15
Degree:15
Partner Skills:5
SS:5
Total:85
EOI Submitted: 22 Mar 18

Thanks


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

ddevansh said:


> Hi, my points break up is as follows:
> Age : 30 points
> Education : 15 points
> Experience: 15 points
> ...




It is hard to predict when you will be invited. Your 10 points of English might be the main reason why you have not been invited yet. 

Your occupation code has to be more specific. Can you please check again? It should be 6 digits. Or maybe just mention what your occupation is.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

Melting-123 said:


> Does anyone know if management accounts are still getting invited... starting to worry that maybe we should have gone for general accountant
> 
> Any thoughts on the following points score please
> 
> ...


Don't be worried, you will receive your invitation on this Friday. Australia is still in its long Easter holidays.


----------



## ddevansh (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi, my points break up is as follows:
Age : 30 points
Education : 15 points
Experience: 15 points
PTE : 10 points
Job Code : 261313
Occupation: Software Engineer
EOI : 20/Jan/2018
Total points : 70 + 5 points

Request you to let me know when can i expect the pre-invite


----------



## ddevansh (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi, I have applied as Software Engineer 261313 and my points break up is as follows:
Age : 30 points
Education : 15 points
Experience: 15 points
PTE : 10 points
Job Code : 261313
Occupation: Software Engineer
EOI : 20/Jan/2018
Total points : 70 + 5 points

Request you to let me know when can i expect the pre-invite.


----------



## ddevansh (Jan 21, 2018)

Below are my complete details


----------



## ddevansh (Jan 21, 2018)

Hi Everyone, Are 10 points in PTE really going to effect NSW invite? Does NSW not inviting candidates with 75 points having 10 PTE points or candidate need to have 20 points in PTE for invite. 
I have applied as Software Engineer 261313 and my points break up is as follows:
Age : 30 points
Education : 15 points
Experience: 15 points
PTE : 10 points
Job Code : 261313
Occupation: Software Engineer
EOI : 20/Jan/2018
Total points : 70 + 5 points

Request anyone to let me know when can i expect the pre-invite for Software Engineer 261313 with 75 points


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> You are treating VISA processing as a T20 match
> It’s no even a 1 day
> It’s the good old fashioned 5 day cricket match
> 
> ...


Hi

I am able to see my med result by login here
https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient

so what to do now,should i download and upload to immi acount ? my result says 'completed" for all the test ..meaning medial done right?

pls suggest what to do now


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

ddevansh said:


> Hi Everyone, Are 10 points in PTE really going to effect NSW invite? Does NSW not inviting candidates with 75 points having 10 PTE points or candidate need to have 20 points in PTE for invite.
> I have applied as Software Engineer 261313 and my points break up is as follows:
> Age : 30 points
> Education : 15 points
> ...




Please stop posting same stuff over and over again.

To answer your query, you have to understand how NSW selects people to be nominated. English is just one of the criteria. It’s not that they don’t invite people with 10 points of English. But as long as there are people who claim higher points of English (assuming you are under same occupation and have same total points), they will select such applicants over you.


The information about NSW 190 selection criteria can be read here: 

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-nominated-migration-190/selecting-applicants


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ddevansh (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks for the update. I will check that. But can you suggest basis my current points how soon can i expect the invite.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

ddevansh said:


> Thanks for the update. I will check that. But can you suggest basis my current points how soon can i expect the invite.


No one can predict the invite... its solely at discretion of NSW and who they want to invite


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vinay.desetty said:


> I am awaiting ACS assessment but I am going to end up with 75 (PTE 20 and without SS) in the ICT Business Analyst role. Can anyone tell which state provides better job opportunities and how long it may take to get a stamped visa? I know no one can estimate exactly but a rough figure would help me prepare myself accordingly.
> 
> Last but not least, is there anything we can do to get grant quicker than usual?
> 
> ...




There is no visa stamping. 

Best bet is NSW and Vic


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

ddevansh said:


> Thanks for the update. I will check that. But can you suggest basis my current points how soon can i expect the invite.


Hi Mate,

Yes, there is a such trend in NSW that they are rather preferring 70+5 261313 with 20 for English rather than same pointers with Eng 10.
I know there are several guys including myself waiting since DEC-2017 with same occupation and points.
Better to improve you English buddy.Seems no other option unless DHA increase the 300 invitations per round.


----------



## ddevansh (Jan 21, 2018)

Thanks for update friends


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

hey guys, after lodging visa, did your EOI change status? I lodged visa last Friday, my EOI is still in status Invited and still there is button Apply visa. Is that normal?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

newpain01 said:


> hey guys, after lodging visa, did your EOI change status? I lodged visa last Friday, my EOI is still in status Invited and still there is button Apply visa. Is that normal?


All the best!


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

hello everyone, i applied for NSW on 6 march 2018 with 70+5 points (20 in pte). my anzeo code is 233512( mechanical engg.) 
can any member please update me of present sceanrio for expecting invite from NSW. and any other mechanical engg here?? thank you.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> hey guys, after lodging visa, did your EOI change status? I lodged visa last Friday, my EOI is still in status Invited and still there is button Apply visa. Is that normal?


i think ur done with EOI now....focus only on immiaccount


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> i think ur done with EOI now....focus only on immiaccount


Done with ImmiAccount as well, lodged the visa, paid and uploaded all documents.
How about you?


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> Done with ImmiAccount as well, lodged the visa, paid and uploaded all documents.
> How about you?


u able to see medical also in ur profile?? my med report only pending


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> u able to see medical also in ur profile?? my med report only pending


Mine is also pending, says "Examination in progress". The clinic told me they will need some time to upload the results and the latest date should be April 11-th, so I am waiting for that.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> Mine is also pending, says "Examination in progress". The clinic told me they will need some time to upload the results and the latest date should be April 11-th, so I am waiting for that.


my clinic said already sent to dibp...but in my profile its still "Examinations required " damn


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> my clinic said already sent to dibp...but in my profile its still "Examinations required " damn


Don't worry, these things take time to update. I am sure it will change status in a couple of days. The CO is not looking at the application yet anyway.

Do you know how long does it take for a CO to start reviewing the application? (I read somewhere between a month and two after lodging)


----------



## ArrayAussie (Jan 17, 2018)

When is the next 189 and NSW 190 Invite round?


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

For 189 it is usually every wednesday after 15 days so 04-April is the date and for 190 it is usually friday every fortnight and should be 30-Mar and next would be than 14-April but because of easter does not hear anything on 30-Mar so may be 07-April it may announce


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> Don't worry, these things take time to update. I am sure it will change status in a couple of days. The CO is not looking at the application yet anyway.
> 
> Do you know how long does it take for a CO to start reviewing the application? (I read somewhere between a month and two after lodging)


hmm..looks like DEc 17 logs are clear ....now jan 18 will start....ours still long way to gooo00000000000


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> hmm..looks like DEc 17 logs are clear ....now jan 18 will start....ours still long way to gooo00000000000


Let's wait and see, man. 

Once you apply for a visa, can you quit your job or you need to report to DIBP? I didn't put end date for my current employer.

Good luck :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Any invites from NSW today post the long weekend. Seems silence everywhere.


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

newpain01 said:


> Let's wait and see, man.
> 
> Once you apply for a visa, can you quit your job or you need to report to DIBP? I didn't put end date for my current employer.
> 
> Good luck :fingerscrossed:


Suggested not to move jobs and if you really need to move, you need to update on your application and see if you are claiming points and all.

You need not put an end date if you are currently in the same job which you had claimed recent.


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Suggested not to move jobs and if you really need to move, you need to update on your application and see if you are claiming points and all.
> 
> You need not put an end date if you are currently in the same job which you had claimed recent.


Thanks Ravi.


----------



## nirmal91 (Mar 20, 2018)

Hi All,

Could really use your advice on this.

I recently got a reassessed as Software Engineer 261313 ACS, previously was Software Tester but my application was rejected by Victoria.

I had lodged another EOI previously for 190 NSW, hoping to get an invite via Stream 2. So I updated this EOI with changed occupation, but day of effect did not change. DOE is 30/12/2017, I updated the EOI on 19th March 2018.

I still have not received an invite from NSW. I don't know if it has anything to do with the date. Should I lodge a new EOI and close this one?

Points Breakdown
Age: 30
Education: 15
English: 20 
Experience: 5


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi,

I got the medicals done for visa last week. I see the status today changed to “Health Clearance Provided - no action required “

Does this mean it’s now fine to move ahead and lodge visa application, is this the completion status?

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi all,

I created an Immi Accont and submitted and application for My Health Declaration. Can anyone please let me know if My Health Declarations Reference Number: xxxxxxxxxxx is the Hap ID???


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

When you schedule a health examination, you get a Referral Letter, on the top right hand is the HAP ID. 
The HAP ID has the word HAP in front of it, you will notice it clearly


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

namnguyen said:


> When you schedule a health examination, you get a Referral Letter, on the top right hand is the HAP ID.
> The HAP ID has the word HAP in front of it, you will notice it clearly


Hey Thank you.

Saw that later on scheduling the appointment.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

namnguyen said:


> When you schedule a health examination, you get a Referral Letter, on the top right hand is the HAP ID.
> The HAP ID has the word HAP in front of it, you will notice it clearly




So I forgot to note it down and had those prints submitted to hospital last week. Now my health assessment is done but I have no way to find the hap id in immiaccount.

Any suggestions to get that now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Suggested not to move jobs and if you really need to move, you need to update on your application and see if you are claiming points and all.
> 
> You need not put an end date if you are currently in the same job which you had claimed recent.


Moving jobs has no impact. Lets not over complicate things


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumitggn said:


> So I forgot to note it down and had those prints submitted to hospital last week. Now my health assessment is done but I have no way to find the hap id in immiaccount.
> 
> Any suggestions to get that now?
> 
> ...


why do you need hap id?


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> why do you need hap id?


To put that in the Visa application which I will be creating now, they need HAP id if the medicals are done already.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumitggn said:


> To put that in the Visa application which I will be creating now, they need HAP id if the medicals are done already.


Can you request from doctor? They would have your referral letter and put HAP ID into emedicals.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> To put that in the Visa application which I will be creating now, they need HAP id if the medicals are done already.


Contact the hospital

They should give it to you

Cheers


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Can you request from doctor? They would have your referral letter and put HAP ID into emedicals.


Yeah, I am going to call them tomorrow, just wanted to check with guys here that if the information is somewhere visible in the immiaccount. It's weird that they do not show it back in there after application is submitted.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Contact the hospital
> 
> They should give it to you
> 
> Cheers


Thanks, will call them as it seems this is the only option now. Weird though!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> Thanks, will call them as it seems this is the only option now. Weird though!


It’s not weird

What is weird, is you not saving a copy of the HAP ID when you downloaded the same

You have to be more careful with your paperwork, if you are going to file a complete application 

Cheers


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

newbienz said:


> It’s not weird
> 
> What is weird, is you not saving a copy of the HAP ID when you downloaded the same
> 
> ...


Agreed !


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumitggn said:


> Agreed !


it happens.


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

newbienz said:


> It’s not weird
> 
> What is weird, is you not saving a copy of the HAP ID when you downloaded the same
> 
> ...


Great advice actually. 

I've been keeping all the paper that I have since the beginning of this migration process, from printed hard copies to fragmented pdf files (pdf pages that I printed, signed and scanned back). 
I also keep all the booklets, guides and notes even when I have finished Skill Assessment and PTE studies. 

I store all docs on Dropbox so I can access them anywhere even on mobile phones. 

I think we'll never know if we need them any day, maybe for verification, so better to keep all the files securely in hand. Until the day we receive the grant emails.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

namnguyen said:


> Great advice actually.
> 
> I've been keeping all the paper that I have since the beginning of this migration process, from printed hard copies to fragmented pdf files (pdf pages that I printed, signed and scanned back).
> I also keep all the booklets, guides and notes even when I have finished Skill Assessment and PTE studies.
> ...


its ok to keep them or not, most people dont.


----------



## nirmal91 (Mar 20, 2018)

nirmal91 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Could really use your advice on this.
> 
> ...


Hello, would appreciate it if someone could share their expertise on this? I want to make sure I'm doing the right thing.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

nirmal91 said:


> Hello, would appreciate it if someone could share their expertise on this? I want to make sure I'm doing the right thing.


DOE has no impact in case of SC190. Invites are based on other criteria. 

If you are concerned, just get a new one done, no drama.


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> its ok to keep them or not, most people dont.


I keep everything on my PC, as well as backed up on an external drive + printed 
Let's make sure everything's here, right?


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Moving jobs has no impact. Lets not over complicate things


sure about this? where do you need to report the new job? the visa application already has dates for employment. do we need to submit a form for updating info?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Moving jobs has no impact. Lets not over complicate things


Ravi is absolutely correct 

Of course you have to reflect your new employer in the EOI, if you are changing jobs especially moreseo if you were claiming points for the old job 

Cheers


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Ravi is absolutely correct
> 
> Of course you have to reflect your new employer in the EOI, if you are changing jobs especially moreseo if you were claiming points for the old job
> 
> Cheers


but after visa lodge n payment ....can resign n sit also ryt...like go back to india....no impact ryt??


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> but after visa lodge n payment ....can resign n sit also ryt...like go back to india....no impact ryt??


but at the time of visa lodgement you have entered information about your current employment and set the end date as empty (present), at least I did that, so if I quit my job, I should probably update them somehow that I am not working for the company anymore, right?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> but after visa lodge n payment ....can resign n sit also ryt...like go back to india....no impact ryt??


There is no impact of resigning at any stage as long as you keep your paperwork upto date
If you are not invited, then update the EOI accordingly 

Even after applying for PR, The CO May need to contact you and verify your current employment so he should be aware of what you are doing or not doing for that matter 

Moreover, if you are leaving Australia, the CO needs to know so that he can put an IED in the grant

You can use the update us link in the Immiaccount or file a form 1022 and inform him your latest employment situation 

Cheers


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

good to know, newbienz, thanks for the helpful answer


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> hmm..looks like DEc 17 logs are clear ....now jan 18 will start....ours still long way to gooo00000000000


Dude, from where did you figure it out that Dec'17 are done with? I checked myimmigration and was not able to pull any such info.


I have applied on 31/01/2018 and waiting


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi Guys! I wanted to have information regarding Visa condition 8539 whether I can go directly to Adelaide even if I have got the sponsorship from NSW FSC S.s.? I once again confirmed with my agent he told me that as per the condition I can go in any regional area as per the post codes given in the below link. Kindly share your views.
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/trav...orting/Pages/skilled/regional-post-codes.aspx


----------



## Piyushtomar (Jul 17, 2017)

ngoenka said:


> Dude, from where did you figure it out that Dec'17 are done with? I checked myimmigration and was not able to pull any such info.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Check out myimmitracker. You will get a fair idea. People keep there visa application status updated over there.

Cheers!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newpain01 said:


> I keep everything on my PC, as well as backed up on an external drive + printed
> 
> Let's make sure everything's here, right?




You can keep whatever you like. This does not make it correct. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Ravi is absolutely correct
> 
> 
> 
> ...




As usual you put your own opinion above any logical thinking and for the god sakes start reading before posting this non sense. 

Moving job HAS no impact on visa process. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newpain01 said:


> sure about this? where do you need to report the new job? the visa application already has dates for employment. do we need to submit a form for updating info?




One can update or not, many prefer not.

However, if you change job - it wont have an impact. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## explorer83 (Feb 25, 2018)

Hi Kleusken,
i am gathering my documents to apply also for the 342313. Did you had to translate all the payslips from german to english? Keep in touch and good luck!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

explorer83 said:


> Hi Kleusken,
> 
> i am gathering my documents to apply also for the 342313. Did you had to translate all the payslips from german to english? Keep in touch and good luck!




Yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alzette (Mar 5, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Really? Did you get all of your payslips translated in Germany? Any translation company you would recommend? I’ll need the translation from French to English.

I’ve been working for more than 10 years, >120 payslips. I would have to pay at least 1500€ for the translation of payslips alone. 

I planned to get just one from each company translated and get over with it.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

alzette said:


> Really? Did you get all of your payslips translated in Germany? Any translation company you would recommend? I’ll need the translation from French to English.
> 
> I’ve been working for more than 10 years, >120 payslips. I would have to pay at least 1500€ for the translation of payslips alone.
> 
> I planned to get just one from each company translated and get over with it.




You can translate 1 each quarter, then its only 40, or for initial 5 years 1 x each 6 months, then each quarter. 

As (if) they are all identical - you can agree on substantial discount. 

I used a company in the UK. 

There are a lot of services online who will do it cheaper remotely. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alzette (Mar 5, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> You can translate 1 each quarter, then its only 40, or for initial 5 years 1 x each 6 months, then each quarter.
> 
> As (if) they are all identical - you can agree on substantial discount.
> 
> ...




Thanks for your advice. I will discuss with my current certified translator.
I had a really bad experience with an online translation company in the past, which resulted in 2-month delay of our EOI DOE, so for the moment I have to consider the translator carefully.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

alzette said:


> Thanks for your advice. I will discuss with my current certified translator.
> I had a really bad experience with an online translation company in the past, which resulted in 2-month delay of our EOI DOE, so for the moment I have to consider the translator carefully.




You dont need any documentation at the EOI stage, and once you have ITA you have time to translate things  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Well in case of sc190 nsw you would need some  true. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Well in case of sc190 nsw you would need some  true. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alzette (Mar 5, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> You dont need any documentation at the EOI stage, and once you have ITA you have time to translate things
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I needed the translation of degrees and univ transcripts for the work experience assessment. Luckily I got NSW invitation right after the EOI was updated, so I have some weeks now waiting for the approval and preparing the documents.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

alzette said:


> I needed the translation of degrees and univ transcripts for the work experience assessment. Luckily I got NSW invitation right after the EOI was updated, so I have some weeks now waiting for the approval and preparing the documents.




Just to confirm: you only need payslips for employment you are claiming points against. No need for other employers 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alzette (Mar 5, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Just to confirm: you only need payslips for employment you are claiming points against. No need for other employers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



So if the employment is marked as not relevant in the EOI, because ACS deducted it, then no need for payslips of that period?
One more question please! Did you get your bank statements translated too? And should I remove all the pages in the bank statements that do not contain salary credits? Or do I have to submit monthly bank statements in wholes?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

alzette said:


> So if the employment is marked as not relevant in the EOI, because ACS deducted it, then no need for payslips of that period?
> One more question please! Did you get your bank statements translated too? And should I remove all the pages in the bank statements that do not contain salary credits? Or do I have to submit monthly bank statements in wholes?




Yes, thats right, non-relevant employment does not require ANY evidence. 

I did not submit bank statements at all, but, my bank: Deutsche Bank has an option to download statements in English. 

If i would have submitted it, i would only supply relevant page highlighting salary payments. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> good to know, newbienz, thanks for the helpful answer


haha so we are here again for final battle . let me know if your meds status get updated ..


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes, thats right, non-relevant employment does not require ANY evidence.
> 
> I did not submit bank statements at all, but, my bank: Deutsche Bank has an option to download statements in English.
> 
> ...




Do we really have to provide pay slips for 10 years?? Pay slips are not mentioned in documents checklist I believe. It makes sense to upload for last few months, especially if ACS assessment was done before that and we are still employed and want to provide proofs, but I think reference letter is enough as a proof of employment and no one needs to see 120 pay slips?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> Do we really have to provide pay slips for 10 years?? Pay slips are not mentioned in documents checklist I believe. It makes sense to upload for last few months, especially if ACS assessment was done before that and we are still employed and want to provide proofs, but I think reference letter is enough as a proof of employment and no one needs to see 120 pay slips?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There is no document which is sacrosanct 
What I may have uploaded, you May think it is not required and vice versa 

You can add or delete the documents as per your own circumstances and comfort level

The whole idea of the evidence is to convince the CO that your claims are genuine 

If you feel it can be achieved without all or only with some payslips, you are the best to decide

Cheers


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

Guys....any update on next round of pre invites for NSW...i presume this friday


----------



## knagalla (Jan 8, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> Do we really have to provide pay slips for 10 years?? Pay slips are not mentioned in documents checklist I believe. It makes sense to upload for last few months, especially if ACS assessment was done before that and we are still employed and want to provide proofs, but I think reference letter is enough as a proof of employment and no one needs to see 120 pay slips?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. latest payslips are sufficient.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Quick question- My employment is from Feb 2006 till date but ACS assessment said it’s valid after March 2009. I understand we claimed points after that and our EOI also had dates after March 2009, do we stick to same when filing visa application or should we mention actual dates of employment?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumitggn said:


> Do we really have to provide pay slips for 10 years?? Pay slips are not mentioned in documents checklist I believe. It makes sense to upload for last few months, especially if ACS assessment was done before that and we are still employed and want to provide proofs, but I think reference letter is enough as a proof of employment and no one needs to see 120 pay slips?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It is a best practice. Many never upload, but paslips are excellent way to strengthen and support your application. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> It is a best practice. Many never upload, but paslips are excellent way to strengthen and support your application.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok, I think I will upload one single pdf containing 12 pages for last 12 months pay slips, should be enough


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumitggn said:


> Ok, I think I will upload one single pdf containing 12 pages for last 12 months pay slips, should be enough




Your call 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

*Salary Slip Translation*



andreyx108b said:


> You can translate 1 each quarter, then its only 40, or for initial 5 years 1 x each 6 months, then each quarter.
> 
> As (if) they are all identical - you can agree on substantial discount.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have about 9 slips that are the same and I have translated the first month. I read somewhere that one would suffice. But do you think I should translate all nine? They are from the same company /same format.

Thanks


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

I posted this question last week but got no answers, trying again:

Can we do multiple partial payments using different cards? What if our single CC does not hold the full amount credit limit, and Indian Debit cards are not authorized for international payments?


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

Hello Friends,

I'm getting really nervous, I have accepted my NSW invitation on 24/02/2018, yet I have not received NSW approval, this is the 6th week I have been waiting.
Below is my points break down.

Can someone please help me, as what shall I do? I can see all the members in this forum have received their approval from NSW.
-----------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 261111 (Business Analyst)
-----------------------------------------
PTE : L/R/S/W
Nov 2018: 90/90/90/90
---------------------
Points:
------
Age - 25
English - 20
Education - 15
Experience - 0
Partner - 5
Australian Exp - 5
---------------------
EOI 189 - 01/02/2018 - 70 points
EOI 190 NSW - 01/02/2018 - 75 points
Pre-Invite NSW: 16/02/2018
NSW Doc Submission: 24/02/2018
ITA: Awaiting


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

pankkgup said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> I'm getting really nervous, I have accepted my NSW invitation on 24/02/2018, yet I have not received NSW approval, this is the 6th week I have been waiting.
> Below is my points break down.
> ...


Yes one or two weeks more will have to wait I think so

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Rif_Z said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Its your choice. Usually 1 each quarter is being recommended 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sumitggn said:


> I posted this question last week but got no answers, trying again:
> 
> 
> 
> Can we do multiple partial payments using different cards? What if our single CC does not hold the full amount credit limit, and Indian Debit cards are not authorized for international payments?




No. You can usually increase the limit


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> No. You can usually increase the limit
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In Addition,

You can ask your friends to do the transaction for you and transfer the amount into their account.

Other option which I read in this forum is buy the travel money card in AUD from any bank (preferred where you have account) and do the transaction.


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Yes one or two weeks more will have to wait I think so
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


Thanks Vijay, this waiting game is killing me...


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

SunV said:


> In Addition,
> 
> You can ask your friends to do the transaction for you and transfer the amount into their account.
> 
> Other option which I read in this forum is buy the travel money card in AUD from any bank (preferred where you have account) and do the transaction.


Thanks! Will check these options.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> Thanks! Will check these options.


IcIcI...best bet in india..if you got acc in that ...call them they will inc the amount


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> IcIcI...best bet in india..if you got acc in that ...call them they will inc the amount


What exactly you mean by "inc the amount", I have accounts in ICICI.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> What exactly you mean by "inc the amount", I have accounts in ICICI.



for Credit card limit increment.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

SunV said:


> for Credit card limit increment.


Well, I have bank account in ICICI but I hold CC from Citibank.


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> Well, I have bank account in ICICI but I hold CC from Citibank.


CC bank credit card is good for international transaction. However, check with their customer care for higher amount of transaction. I have made my ACS payment/ NSW fee and agent fee via my citi CC only.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

eashwar said:


> CC bank credit card is good for international transaction. However, check with their customer care for higher amount of transaction. I have made my ACS payment/ NSW fee and agent fee via my citi CC only.


Never been an issue with Citibank CC till date, but since we are four applicants in my family, the amount I need to pay is much higher than the limit I have and they are not able to increase the limit as of now.

I will see if AUD card can be obtained from bank for such cases.


----------



## tulasi (Apr 11, 2015)

Hi everyone,

I'm about to upload the documents and have got few queries.

1. What is the document that need to be uploaded for custody evidence? I see in the information that it is related to only applicants below 18yrs of age, but I don't understand why it's shown for the list of the docs that my spouse has to upload. Is this normal?
2. Evidence of health: Health assessment has already been done and the results have been uploaded. What is the document that I have to upload here in attach documents section?
3. Birth certificate: I have read in the forum that dependent does not need a birth certificate. But, in "attach documents" they ask for evidence of birth or age. Main applicant has the birth cert but dependent doesn't have one. What other document can we attach here? Is birth certificate mandatory for dependent?

Please provide your valuable answers.

Cheers,
Tulasi


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> Never been an issue with Citibank CC till date, but since we are four applicants in my family, the amount I need to pay is much higher than the limit I have and they are not able to increase the limit as of now.
> 
> I will see if AUD card can be obtained from bank for such cases.


you can apply for a new card and you will get it within a weeks time if your CIBIL score is high. This worked with a colleague of mine when paying for his fees.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

tulasi said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm about to upload the documents and have got few queries.
> 
> ...


Please find the answers below:

1. marriage certificate and/or passport bio page where spouse name is mentioned for over 18's and for under 18's passport bio page where parents names are mentioned and parents are not separated.

2. you can upload your HAPID pdf (not mandatory) make sure your health assessment is with same immi account otherwise share your assessment with your current immi account ID.

3. passport bio page where DOB is mentioned and/or 10th mark sheet where DOB is mentioned.

Hope this helps.


----------



## tulasi (Apr 11, 2015)

Thank you for your prompt reply


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> In Addition,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thats great option 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alzette (Mar 5, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Yes, thats right, non-relevant employment does not require ANY evidence.
> 
> I did not submit bank statements at all, but, my bank: Deutsche Bank has an option to download statements in English.
> 
> ...




Thanks Andrey, that’s very helpful.
I’ve just checked my bank’s website again: there is a language option that I can choose German/French/English, but the bank statements are generated in French anyway!! Tough luck!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

alzette said:


> Thanks Andrey, that’s very helpful.
> I’ve just checked my bank’s website again: there is a language option that I can choose German/French/English, but the bank statements are generated in French anyway!! Tough luck!




Too bad  try going to branch and asking there, they may be able to generate copies in English - do try! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> haha so we are here again for final battle . let me know if your meds status get updated ..


still nothing, they are in "Examinations in progress". what about yours? when did you do the medical? (mine was on 29/03)


----------



## tanya19850011 (Mar 19, 2018)

guys!!
has anyone receive similar message in skill select for 489 today (for those who applied for 489) that the clients occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass
looks like they closed 489 ?


----------



## Manvirjhala (Mar 15, 2018)

Today I received a correspondence in my skillselect account that the occupation which I selected which is software engineer has been removed from the list in subclass 489 and replaced by ROL list in which only some 59 occupations are listed. I have not tried to apply for any other Visa subclass other then 489. So can anybody please suggest what should I do? Will I be able to apply for the Visa if I receive the invitation to apply from NSW FSC?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

tanya19850011 said:


> guys!!
> has anyone receive similar message in skill select for 489 today (for those who applied for 489) that the clients occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass
> looks like they closed 489 ?




Many did. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Manvirjhala said:


> Today I received a correspondence in my skillselect account that the occupation which I selected which is software engineer has been removed from the list in subclass 489 and replaced by ROL list in which only some 59 occupations are listed. I have not tried to apply for any other Visa subclass other then 489. So can anybody please suggest what should I do? Will I be able to apply for the Visa if I receive the invitation to apply from NSW FSC?




Ohh. Does it mean that can’t we apply EOI for FSC in 261313 now?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

Any Nomination approval today ?:boom:


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> still nothing, they are in "Examinations in progress". what about yours? when did you do the medical? (mine was on 29/03)


Mine is still "exam is req " , but i checked ..eServiecs..Which states that ..your medial info has been sent to DIBP on 26th 03 18. Anyway I just uploaded that result in my immi profile ..lets see


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

eashwar said:


> Any Nomination approval today ?:boom:




2 approvals reported on ImmiTracker today.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

foxes said:


> 2 approvals reported on ImmiTracker today.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What is the Job code ? In Immitracker which tab I have to check to know the status.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

eashwar said:


> What is the Job code ? In Immitracker which tab I have to check to know the status.




One is 261313 i think. Go to EOI SC 190 and then just filter and sort the data accordingly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

foxes said:


> One is 261313 i think. Go to EOI SC 190 and then just filter and sort the data accordingly.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


GOt it thanks


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

*261313 NSW 190 Subclass*

Friends, 
What is the recent changes in 190 subclass? Is there any occupation removed from 190 subclass from NSW ? 

There is a rumor going on in a Whatzup group that job code 261312 and 261313 was removed. I checked the department site. But found no such details. 

I believe that is for subclass 489. 

Please shed some light on this. 

Thanks


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

eashwar said:


> Friends,
> What is the recent changes in 190 subclass? Is there any occupation removed from 190 subclass from NSW ?
> 
> There is a rumor going on in a Whatzup group that job code 261312 and 261313 was removed. I checked the department site. But found no such details.
> ...


Who told you this, can you have the official website...:llama:


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

Guys..what time pre invites usually start coming????


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

venkat said:


> Who told you this, can you have the official website...:llama:


Hi venkat, 

Even am confused and concerned . AM not sure. Today one of the Whatzup group someone posted this. I couldn't find anything on the net, that is why posted here to get more information. 

Thanks


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

eashwar said:


> Hi venkat,
> 
> Even am confused and concerned . AM not sure. Today one of the Whatzup group someone posted this. I couldn't find anything on the net, that is why posted here to get more information.
> 
> Thanks


Don't bother what is posted on these whatsapp groups. Nothing has changed. I am part of one of the best whatsapp group, in case you are interested i can add you there


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

eashwar said:


> Hi venkat,
> 
> Even am confused and concerned . AM not sure. Today one of the Whatzup group someone posted this. I couldn't find anything on the net, that is why posted here to get more information.
> 
> Thanks


No way friend, Australia require more ppl in IT I hope, they will not remove 2613 code. Please see below link for more info. These all are rumors don't believe.

https://www.anzscosearch.com/261312 :lalala:op2:


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

venkat said:


> No way friend, Australia require more ppl in IT I hope, they will not remove 2613 code. Please see below link for more info. These all are rumors don't believe.
> 
> https://www.anzscosearch.com/261312 :lalala:op2:


Thanks Brother .


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

eashwar said:


> Friends,
> 
> What is the recent changes in 190 subclass? Is there any occupation removed from 190 subclass from NSW ?
> 
> ...




These rumours circulate each year in april - june


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> These rumours circulate each year in april - june
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:high5:


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

insider580 said:


> Don't bother what is posted on these whatsapp groups. Nothing has changed. I am part of one of the best whatsapp group, in case you are interested i can add you there


please share the link here bro.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

eashwar said:


> please share the link here bro.




This is against forum rules. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

eashwar said:


> please share the link here bro.


Hello Friends,

How many days hardly will take for nomination approval VIC?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

venkat said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> How many days hardly will take for nomination approval VIC?




Officially within 12 weeks.

Usually less than that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

andreyx108b said:


> Officially within 12 weeks.
> 
> Usually less than that.
> 
> ...


Thanks, friend, I saw some of my friend's approvals they got in between 35- 42 days, max.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

venkat said:


> Thanks, friend, I saw some of my friend's approvals they got in between 35- 42 days, max.




I would say its about right


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> I would say its about right
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got it in 3 weeks , so it depends from occupation to occupation.


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Medicals and PCC after nomination*

Hi All,

I have received the nomination invitation from NSW on the 2nd of March 2018. I have filled in the required details and am awaiting the final invitation. I understand the waiting period is about 12 weeks.

Can I do my medicals and PCC during this time? Or is it mandatory to do it only after I get the final invite to lodge my 190 VISA application. Kindly help.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> I got it in 3 weeks , so it depends from occupation to occupation.




Approval in case of nsw does not depend on occupation. 

I would presume the same is with vic.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngoenka (Aug 6, 2017)

insider580 said:


> Don't bother what is posted on these whatsapp groups. Nothing has changed. I am part of one of the best whatsapp group, in case you are interested i can add you there



Can you please share the link to the whatsapp group?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ngoenka said:


> Can you please share the link to the whatsapp group?




Sharing publicly is against the forum rules


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pankajk83 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can do it any time you want


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*PCC and medicals*



andreyx108b said:


> You can do it any time you want
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot!!!!


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Ok then there is no occupation removed from 489. Ryt. 
But couple of guyz who applied for 488, saying that they were received mail from immiaccount saying that 261313 is removed frm occupation list. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Manvirjhala said:


> Today I received a correspondence in my skillselect account that the occupation which I selected which is software engineer has been removed from the list in subclass 489 and replaced by ROL list in which only some 59 occupations are listed. I have not tried to apply for any other Visa subclass other then 489. So can anybody please suggest what should I do? Will I be able to apply for the Visa if I receive the invitation to apply from NSW FSC?




That one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

tanya19850011 said:


> guys!!
> has anyone receive similar message in skill select for 489 today (for those who applied for 489) that the clients occupation is not on the relevant occupation list for this subclass
> looks like they closed 489 ?




And this one. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnoor91 (Jan 3, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> And this one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey, I don't have a response for your query but I was wondering looking at your signature whether you got a pre-invite (invitation to apply for nomination) from NSW yet or not?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

mnoor91 said:


> Hey, I don't have a response for your query but I was wondering looking at your signature whether you got a pre-invite (invitation to apply for nomination) from NSW yet or not?



Nop. 
And did I mentioned that i got invited in my signature?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mnoor91 (Jan 3, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Nop.
> And did I mentioned that i got invited in my signature?
> 
> 
> ...


You didn't mention that you didn't get it either.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

mnoor91 said:


> You didn't mention that you didn't get it either.



Ok. I haven’t got it yet. And i will mention the same on signature. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cesartse (Feb 16, 2017)

Lodged my EOI on 24 March for 189 and 190 NSW. Still waiting for NSW State Nomination.

Occupation: Production Engineer - 233513
Points Breakdown
30 Age
20 PTE
15 Education

How long do you guys think I'll wait to receive the nomination from NSW Department of Industry?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

cesartse said:


> Lodged my EOI on 24 March for 189 and 190 NSW. Still waiting for NSW State Nomination.
> 
> Occupation: Production Engineer - 233513
> Points Breakdown
> ...




65+5? Might be a while


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArrayAussie (Jan 17, 2018)

Any hope of getting NSW 190 invite tomorrow round for 261313 code? Submitted updated EOI on 10th March for 75= 70 + 5(SS) points with superior English (20 points).


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> Mine is still "exam is req " , but i checked ..eServiecs..Which states that ..your medial info has been sent to DIBP on 26th 03 18. Anyway I just uploaded that result in my immi profile ..lets see


Which result you uploaded? Where you got it from?
When I login to my eMedical, it only shows the "Generate Information Sheet" with my HAP ID and personal information.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> Which result you uploaded? Where you got it from?
> When I login to my eMedical, it only shows the "Generate Information Sheet" with my HAP ID and personal information.


Once you get below update in immi account under your health assessment tab it means medical done successfully without any issue.

Health clearance provided – no action required

All health examinations required for the specified visa subclass have been finalised. Once
this person lodges a visa application, additional health examinations may be requested
where circumstances have changed or additional information is provided to the case
officer.


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

Thanks for the info, I still don't have that, probably they need some time to finalize the medical. 
They do not provide the results, right?
I noticed there is a Health tab under Attach Documents, but not sure if we need to upload something there related to the medical?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> Thanks for the info, I still don't have that, probably they need some time to finalize the medical.
> They do not provide the results, right?
> I noticed there is a Health tab under Attach Documents, but not sure if we need to upload something there related to the medical?


yes you wont get results it is uploaded directly into immi account.

if you want to attach any document in this tab then you can attach your HAP ID PDF with health assessment form otherwise it is not required.


----------



## ArrayAussie (Jan 17, 2018)

Please provide your valuable comments on this post. Thanks in advance.


ArrayAussie said:


> Any hope of getting NSW 190 invite tomorrow round for 261313 code? Submitted updated EOI on 10th March for 75= 70 + 5(SS) points with superior English (20 points).


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newpain01 said:


> Thanks for the info, I still don't have that, probably they need some time to finalize the medical.
> They do not provide the results, right?
> I noticed there is a Health tab under Attach Documents, but not sure if we need to upload something there related to the medical?




It usually takes up to 10 days, rarely 10-20.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ArrayAussie said:


> Please provide your valuable comments on this post. Thanks in advance.




There is no rounds for sc190. You do have a chance for an invite from NSW though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Airav2AU (Mar 26, 2018)

As long as there are enough skillselect requests with say 70 score anyone with 65 score will not get picked ? Or after few months 65 also gets picked even though there are enough requests with 70?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

ArrayAussie said:


> Any hope of getting NSW 190 invite tomorrow round for 261313 code? Submitted updated EOI on 10th March for 75= 70 + 5(SS) points with superior English (20 points).



You can’t predict anything much with your given information. It depends on other criteria as well such as your experience, the number of other candidates, and ultimately the number of available invites itself. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Airav2AU said:


> As long as there are enough skillselect requests with say 70 score anyone with 65 score will not get picked ? Or after few months 65 also gets picked even though there are enough requests with 70?




Correct. NSW mentions clearly on their website that total points is one of their selection criteria. So suppose there are 10 invites available for your occupation, and the trend is that there are always more than 10 people with 70 points at any given time. Then 65 pointers will not get invited.

Unless there is no more people with 70 points or they simply increase the number of invites.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Airav2AU said:


> As long as there are enough skillselect requests with say 70 score anyone with 65 score will not get picked ? Or after few months 65 also gets picked even though there are enough requests with 70?




Its a competitive system, these with higher scores in your anzsco group are being picked up first. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Anyone received the invite from NSW today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArrayAussie (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks for your reply. No NSW pre-invites round happening today or tomorrow?


andreyx108b said:


> ArrayAussie said:
> 
> 
> > Please provide your valuable comments on this post. Thanks in advance.
> ...


----------



## ArrayAussie (Jan 17, 2018)

My points break up is Age- 30 , Education-15, PTE-20, Exp-5, SS-5 . Any idea at what stage NSW is wrt to remaining invitation quotas for 261313 ?


foxes said:


> ArrayAussie said:
> 
> 
> > Any hope of getting NSW 190 invite tomorrow round for 261313 code? Submitted updated EOI on 10th March for 75= 70 + 5(SS) points with superior English (20 points).
> ...


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Not today I guess.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

I have received ITA from NSW on 28/03/18 but my wife's passport is going to expire within next four months Should I make medicals and PCC on old passport or wait for the new one to arrive which I hope will be delivered by this April month end.Please guide Your suggestions will be highly appreciated Thanks.

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ArrayAussie said:


> Thanks for your reply. No NSW pre-invites round happening today or tomorrow?




There is mo such thing as preinvite and mo rounds for sc190


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

There still may be rounds today as I received my invite at 1.30pm last round 16 Mar


----------



## JasonUC (Jun 17, 2017)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> I have received ITA from NSW on 28/03/18 but my wife's passport is going to expire within next four months Should I make medicals and PCC on old passport or wait for the new one to arrive which I hope will be delivered by this April month end.Please guide Your suggestions will be highly appreciated Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk




You can update your passport details even after you submit Visa. It is advised to have a minimum of 6 months validity but not a prerequisite as such.


----------



## ArrayAussie (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi Andreyx, I am not that well versed with terminology . Help me with get versed with the same.


andreyx108b said:


> ArrayAussie said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for your reply. No NSW pre-invites round happening today or tomorrow?
> ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Bonbons said:


> There still may be rounds today as I received my invite at 1.30pm last round 16 Mar




Guys there is no rounds, nsw invites on regular basis, some report daily.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

Sorry I mean as someone call it, pre invites. Alternative Fridays there is a round. It's a trend. Perhaps the trend will change.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

ArrayAussie said:


> My points break up is Age- 30 , Education-15, PTE-20, Exp-5, SS-5 . Any idea at what stage NSW is wrt to remaining invitation quotas for 261313 ?




I’d say you have a pretty good chance. The number of available invites for each occupation is never disclosed publicly and I think it varies from time to time. States gov do not really have quota/ceiling as per 189, hence it’s hard to predict.

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivokau (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi all, I have 80 points for 190 NSW, DOE 17/03/2018. I thought I would've gotten an invite by now but still nothing so far.

Anyone can give some input on my situation? Thanks.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Not today I guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi Kasun! Should be next week I guess. Doesn’t it usually happen in the alternate week of 189 round?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ECE_PR (Jan 20, 2017)

My NSW Nomination application for 190 got approved today :yo:


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

ivokau said:


> Hi all, I have 80 points for 190 NSW, DOE 17/03/2018. I thought I would've gotten an invite by now but still nothing so far.
> 
> Anyone can give some input on my situation? Thanks.




Give it another week mate. With your points, I’d say you could’ve got it last week but since it was Easter they did not send any invites. Hopefully next week you will get it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

foxes said:


> Hi Kasun! Should be next week I guess. Doesn’t it usually happen in the alternate week of 189 round?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Hi Foxes,
Yep. Seems like that. 
Thanks Broh. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Bonbons said:


> Sorry I mean as someone call it, pre invites. Alternative Fridays there is a round. It's a trend. Perhaps the trend will change.




I can share the chart here, but invites come monday, tuesday, Wednesdays, thursday and fridays. 

You can check yourself. 

Lets not confuse others


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

ECE_PR said:


> My NSW Nomination application for 190 got approved today :yo:


Many congratulations buddy, finally your wait is over. Now the next steps awaiting for you. Good Luck with the next steps.

Though I have been waiting to get the approval yet 

-----------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 261111 (Business Analyst)
-----------------------------------------
PTE : L/R/S/W
Nov 2018: 90/90/90/90
---------------------
Points:
------
Age - 25
English - 20
Education - 15
Experience - 0
Partner - 5
Australian Exp - 5
---------------------
EOI 189 - 01/02/2018 - 70 points
EOI 190 NSW - 01/02/2018 - 75 points
Pre-Invite NSW: 16/02/2018
NSW Doc Submission: 24/02/2018
ITA: ??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ECE_PR said:


> My NSW Nomination application for 190 got approved today :yo:




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Congrats
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello Andrey, need you input here.
I have been waiting for the approval from NSW after my invite.

Getting a little nervous as many of the members have got their approval and I have been waiting with no updates from NSW.

Below is my points break up:
-----------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 261111 (Business Analyst)
-----------------------------------------
PTE : L/R/S/W
Nov 2018: 90/90/90/90
---------------------
Points:
------
Age - 25
English - 20
Education - 15
Experience - 0
Partner - 5
Australian Exp - 5
---------------------
EOI 189 - 01/02/2018 - 70 points
EOI 190 NSW - 01/02/2018 - 75 points
Invite NSW: 16/02/2018
NSW Doc Submission: 24/02/2018
ITA: ??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pankkgup said:


> Hello Andrey, need you input here.
> 
> I have been waiting for the approval from NSW after my invite.
> 
> ...




I would not be concerned, some wait longer some get it quick... i.e i was approved way later than most of those who applied at the same time as i did. 

Average is 6 weeks, but it may take longer.  

Dont worry! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ECE_PR (Jan 20, 2017)

i applied on 24/02. Got it today.


pankkgup said:


> Hello Andrey, need you input here.
> I have been waiting for the approval from NSW after my invite.
> 
> Getting a little nervous as many of the members have got their approval and I have been waiting with no updates from NSW.
> ...


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Application approval*

We got our approval today. The pre-invite was handed out on the 4th of March. I was assuming it will take a full 12 weeks as NSW mentions that as the standard waiting time. 
However, it has arrived in just a little over a month's time.

Occupation: 233214
Points 65+5


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

ECE_PR said:


> My NSW Nomination application for 190 got approved today :yo:


Congrats for your Nomination approval. I am still waiting with similar details. Hoping to get in next few days.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

So I submitted my VISA application today and paid the fee. Sadly, I couldn't find anyone who had a Credit Card limit which I required so I had to find another way. I am mentioning it here just in case someone else might have the similar situation in future - 

1. Get a Travel card for AUD from any bank (preferably where you have an account). 
2. Put money in that card from your bank account and you can then use it as a CC to pay in AUD. That will not have any limit constraints and you can use the entire amount that you have put in it in a single transaction.


Hope this helps!


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Question regarding documents uploading - I just paid the fee in full and can see the "Attach Documents" menu option in my application. But under that I see only "Additional Documents" section. The required docs and categories sections are not visible. Does it take time to have those enabled? How much if it is the case?


----------



## ispes (Aug 20, 2017)

Hello Everyone 
Based on following points, can you guys assume any probability for NSW190 invitation, I am waiting since 1 March but no response yet.
Age 25
AUS study 20
English 20
PY 5
Partner 5

My occupation is BA 261111

Thanks


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Still waiting on my invite. Has ayone with ANZSCO 261311 received an invite from NSW?
Also what is the email ID from which we receive the nomination (Pre-invite for some)?
My DOE is 13th March 2018.

My Points breakdown:
Age - 30
Education - 15
Experience - 5
English - 20
SS - 5 points

Cheers!


----------



## ivokau (Mar 21, 2018)

HPAB said:


> Also what is the email ID from which we receive the nomination (Pre-invite for some)?


According to the NSW 190 website they send it with this email address: [email protected]


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

ivokau said:


> According to the NSW 190 website they send it with this email address: [email protected]



Thanks

Any idea about ANZSCO code 261311? Immitracker is not helping me much


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> Question regarding documents uploading - I just paid the fee in full and can see the "Attach Documents" menu option in my application. But under that I see only "Additional Documents" section. The required docs and categories sections are not visible. Does it take time to have those enabled? How much if it is the case?


Hi I believe it may take some time up to a day for the uploading section to appear in full


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pankajk83 said:


> We got our approval today. The pre-invite was handed out on the 4th of March. I was assuming it will take a full 12 weeks as NSW mentions that as the standard waiting time.
> However, it has arrived in just a little over a month's time.
> 
> Occupation: 233214
> Points 65+5




Congrats! 

Please remember there is no such thing as pre-invite


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

did some of you guys got a message from SkillSelect that your EOI is suspended after lodging visa? I just got an email and there is Correspondence in the EOI saying that my EOI is now suspended.

I know people mentioned that once you lodge a visa, SkillSelect is not important anymore, just curious about this one.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> So I submitted my VISA application today and paid the fee. Sadly, I couldn't find anyone who had a Credit Card limit which I required so I had to find another way. I am mentioning it here just in case someone else might have the similar situation in future -
> 
> 1. Get a Travel card for AUD from any bank (preferably where you have an account).
> 2. Put money in that card from your bank account and you can then use it as a CC to pay in AUD. That will not have any limit constraints and you can use the entire amount that you have put in it in a single transaction.
> ...


For every problem you have a solution in this forum .

Best of luck with your next process.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

namnguyen said:


> Hi I believe it may take some time up to a day for the uploading section to appear in full


Thanks!


----------



## Dream2BushLand (Sep 16, 2017)

PTE- 10
Age - 30
Exp - 00
Degree - 15
Aus Study 05
PY 05
NAATI 05
Occupation- Business Analyst 

EOI effect date- 02/03/19

TOTAL 189-70 and 190-75
Waiting for invitation:fingerscrossed:


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Immi master said:


> PTE- 10
> Age - 30
> Exp - 00
> Degree - 15
> ...



You are running in future. 02/03/19 

chances are less for NSW with pte 10.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Immi master said:


> PTE- 10
> 
> Age - 30
> 
> ...




Mate you really need to work on your PTE. I know few people got invited recently with 10 points of English (their DOE are in Jan btw). But they claim points for experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

HPAB said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Still waiting on my invite. Has ayone with ANZSCO 261311 received an invite from NSW?
> Also what is the email ID from which we receive the nomination (Pre-invite for some)?
> ...


Hi Guys,

Can someone please comment on the trends for 261311?


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> did some of you guys got a message from SkillSelect that your EOI is suspended after lodging visa? I just got an email and there is Correspondence in the EOI saying that my EOI is now suspended.
> 
> I know people mentioned that once you lodge a visa, SkillSelect is not important anymore, just curious about this one.


yes...nothing to worry about...we all shifted to another train now....lets see when the final stop arrive............


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

HPAB said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Can someone please comment on the trends for 261311?


75 is the perfect score for ICT guys...soon you will get it :juggle:


----------



## Sam_2810 (Mar 3, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> So I submitted my VISA application today and paid the fee. Sadly, I couldn't find anyone who had a Credit Card limit which I required so I had to find another way. I am mentioning it here just in case someone else might have the similar situation in future -
> 
> 1. Get a Travel card for AUD from any bank (preferably where you have an account).
> 2. Put money in that card from your bank account and you can then use it as a CC to pay in AUD. That will not have any limit constraints and you can use the entire amount that you have put in it in a single transaction.
> ...


Hi Sumit,

Is there an option to use 2 credit cards?

Regards,
Sam

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Sam_2810 said:


> Hi Sumit,
> 
> Is there an option to use 2 credit cards?
> 
> ...



No. Payment should be done in single transaction.


----------



## Sam_2810 (Mar 3, 2017)

SunV said:


> No. Payment should be done in single transaction.


Hardluck.. The fees is 3600 for primary applicant and 1800 for secondary applicant right??

Regards, 
Sam 


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Sam_2810 said:


> Hardluck.. The fees is 3600 for primary applicant and 1800 for secondary applicant right??
> 
> Regards,
> Sam
> ...



3670 AUD for self;
1835 AUD for each 18+ additional applicant;
920 AUD for each below 18 applicant.


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

*Hi*



amit7 said:


> I have the same score and score partition as urs...You ll get it soon 🙂


Hi Friend

I have received my pre-invite on Feb 16th and submitted on Feb 23rd ( 70+5)(English 10 marks). Still I have not received approval from NSW?? ANy idea friend...

And also how about you? You got the VISA??? I know you have received your NSW approval on Feb 5th.....Any update on your visa..


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Sam_2810 said:


> Hardluck.. The fees is 3600 for primary applicant and 1800 for secondary applicant right??
> 
> Regards,
> Sam
> ...




It has to be a single transaction if you are filing your visa application through immiaccount.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

HPAB said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone please comment on the trends for 261311?




Its 2613 group, you kay get invite, the score is high, but when?! No one can tell


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi mates please guide me as the new passport of my wife is underway and would be delivered by this April month end, should I submit my NSW visa lodge before the PCC and medicals and the rest of the two after a month will it be an upfront application . Seniors please guide

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Hi mates please guide me as the new passport of my wife is underway and would be delivered by this April month end, should I submit my NSW visa lodge before the PCC and medicals and the rest of the two after a month will it be an upfront application . Seniors please guide
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk




If you have time to wait before lodging, then get passport, do meds and get pcc to lodge a complete app. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Medicals for 190 NSW*



andreyx108b said:


> If you have time to wait before lodging, then get passport, do meds and get pcc to lodge a complete app.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Andreyx,

I have already asked a similar question earlier, but a little more guidance would do wonders. I have received the ITA and am really confused about the medical procedure now. The home affairs website says that if I haven't lodged the VISA application yet, I should use My Health Declarations (MHD) service. However, if I have already lodged a visa application then I do not need to use this service. My case is the former.

However, in both the scenarios, the HomeAffairs website says that "We determine whether health examinations are required". Does it mean I need to wait for the CO to tell me if and what health checks are required?

OR

Can I simply go ahead with my VISA application and organize the health exam through some link that will be provided on the portal? Kindly advise.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pankajk83 said:


> Hi Andreyx,
> 
> I have already asked a similar question earlier, but a little more guidance would do wonders. I have received the ITA and am really confused about the medical procedure now. The home affairs website says that if I haven't lodged the VISA application yet, I should use My Health Declarations (MHD) service. However, if I have already lodged a visa application then I do not need to use this service. My case is the former.
> 
> ...


It’s crystal clear
Either you do the medicals before lodging your application or else submit application and then wait for the CO to ask you to do the tests
The department does not recommend that you do the tests voluntarily, once you have lodged the application 

For 189/190 the tests will be the same whether you do it before or after the CO asks you to get it done

Most members prefer to get the medicals done before they lodge the application 

Cheers


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Any prediction on timeline for 233513(Control and Automation, under Production and Plant Engg) with 65+5(SS NSW) with EOI 5th April


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newbienz said:


> It’s crystal clear
> Either you do the medicals before lodging your application or else submit application and then wait for the CO to ask you to do the tests
> The department does not recommend that you do the tests voluntarily, once you have lodged the application
> 
> ...


oh is it?...I generated my hapid after visa lodgement ...and did my medical after that.

Could this be reason my "health asses" is still ..."examination is req" even though my result sent to DIBP on 26th march..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rahul7star said:


> oh is it?...I generated my hapid after visa lodgement ...and did my medical after that.
> 
> 
> 
> Could this be reason my "health asses" is still ..."examination is req" even though my result sent to DIBP on 26th march..




I would suggest to be proactive and notify co of your hap id you have generated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> I would suggest to be proactive and notify co of your hap id you have generated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So far no CO contact..however i uploaded my med result in "attach doc" for medical category...Hope they will understand the situation..anything else i can do?


----------



## farzanhyder1 (Mar 11, 2018)

Hello Friends,
I have a query. If the occupation or ANZSCO Code is rare then is there any chance of getting a fast invite with low points.. say 65. Code is 233916


----------



## gio87 (Mar 14, 2017)

Any prediction for 221111- accountant with 80 points and DOE 4/4/18?? I have one year local experience. Do you still believe that NSW sends invitations to accountants??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rahul7star said:


> So far no CO contact..however i uploaded my med result in "attach doc" for medical category...Hope they will understand the situation..anything else i can do?




I dont think, lets see how it goes, i am sure uploading will suffice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sanjay8789 (Sep 6, 2017)

What are the chances for being invited for early childhood teacher with 65 points for nsw

Age 30
English 20
Education 15
experience 0

total 65


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

farzanhyder1 said:


> Hello Friends,
> I have a query. If the occupation or ANZSCO Code is rare then is there any chance of getting a fast invite with low points.. say 65. Code is 233916




Yes. Good thing is your occupation is under NSW priority skilled occupation list which means that there is demand for it. 

Less people applying means that you hardly have any competition in a given occupation.

All the best!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## newpain01 (Aug 20, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> So far no CO contact..however i uploaded my med result in "attach doc" for medical category...Hope they will understand the situation..anything else i can do?


where you got the result from?


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

Guys,

Any NSW invites so far for April? Such a quiet month.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Rif_Z said:


> Guys,
> 
> Any NSW invites so far for April? Such a quiet month.




Yep. Have a look at ImmiTracker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

foxes said:


> Yep. Have a look at ImmiTracker.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't think so mate... Last invitations went out in March NSW according to Immitracker.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Rif_Z said:


> Don't think so mate... Last invitations went out in March NSW according to Immitracker.




Oops sorry! Thought you were asking about the 190 invitation. Hopefully this coming Friday. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Friends, can you let me know the process chain after an EOI 190 is submitted.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> Friends, can you let me know the process chain after an EOI 190 is submitted.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Wait for an e-mail from [email protected]. Make sure it doesn’t go to your spam folder.

From there, you can lodge your application through the given link within the email and subsequently pay $300 for NSW nomination fee.

Then wait again for NSW approval which can take up to 12 weeks. Once you got the approval, it’s pretty much the same like 189, you can lodge visa application.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

@foxes, the approval which is foreseen after 12 weeks from NSW is similar to ITA ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parveen.beba (Jul 9, 2017)

Hi experts, I have EOI submitted with 261313 (software engineer) with 70+5 points for NSW, what are the chances to get pre-invite?? Also, I hv 10 in PTE , does NSW only invite whose PTE score is 20, please share your thoughts, thanks!


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> @foxes, the approval which is foreseen after 12 weeks from NSW is similar to ITA ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yeah. ITA 190 visa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Parveen.beba said:


> Hi experts, I have EOI submitted with 261313 (software engineer) with 70+5 points for NSW, what are the chances to get pre-invite?? Also, I hv 10 in PTE , does NSW only invite whose PTE score is 20, please share your thoughts, thanks!




I have seen someone got invited with 70+5 points, 10 for English, DOE mid Jan with similar occupation to yours.

Please dont get it wrong, NSW invites people with 10 points of English. But according to their selection criteria (available on their page), English is the 3rd selection criteria. So as long as there are people who claim higher points for English under same occupation, you will not get it. Once they clear up those who have 20 points PTE, then they will start inviting those with 10 points PTE. 

Unfortunately, noone knows when those who have 20 points PTE will be cleared up. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Parveen.beba (Jul 9, 2017)

This helps, thanks buddy!


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Medicals for NSW 190*



newbienz said:


> It’s crystal clear
> Either you do the medicals before lodging your application or else submit application and then wait for the CO to ask you to do the tests
> The department does not recommend that you do the tests voluntarily, once you have lodged the application
> 
> ...


Ok got it. Thank you. In short, I now want to complete the medicals process before I lodge the application and hence, I should use the "My Health Declarations (MHD)" service. Hope this is correct?


----------



## rajesh.prabha10 (May 16, 2017)

Parveen.beba said:


> Hi experts, I have EOI submitted with 261313 (software engineer) with 70+5 points for NSW, what are the chances to get pre-invite?? Also, I hv 10 in PTE , does NSW only invite whose PTE score is 20, please share your thoughts, thanks!



yes PTE 20 is expected by looking at other members experiences and timeline. So you get PTE 20 and once you get that, with your scores everthn yu can expect in a weeks time since your score will be 85.


----------



## Parveen.beba (Jul 9, 2017)

rajesh.prabha10 said:


> Parveen.beba said:
> 
> 
> > Hi experts, I have EOI submitted with 261313 (software engineer) with 70+5 points for NSW, what are the chances to get pre-invite?? Also, I hv 10 in PTE , does NSW only invite whose PTE score is 20, please share your thoughts, thanks!
> ...


Getting PTE 20 is very tough...can you please share some tips to achieve 79+ in all sections..


----------



## Fillipich (Jul 28, 2017)

Parveen.beba said:


> Getting PTE 20 is very tough...can you please share some tips to achieve 79+ in all sections..


E2Language subscription and hard work. In my case it took 3-4 months of intensive studying and two unsuccessful attempts before I finally did it. 

Good luck!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sanjay8789 said:


> What are the chances for being invited for early childhood teacher with 65 points for nsw
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Not very popular anzsco, decent score, you have a chance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dublinse (Nov 5, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Not very popular anzsco, decent score, you have a chance
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think it matters if its popular or not. My Anzsco code isnt popular and I've been waiting since the start of Nov


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dublinse said:


> I don't think it matters if its popular or not. My Anzsco code isnt popular and I've been waiting since the start of Nov




It does. 

I.e Car mechanics get invited with 55 points. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dublinse (Nov 5, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> It does.
> 
> I.e Car mechanics get invited with 55 points.
> 
> ...


Trades are high in demand, popular occupation.


----------



## Antoine123 (Dec 11, 2017)

*Fr123456*

ANZSCO: 221111 & 221113

Date of EOI: 27/03/2018
Age: 30 Pts
Australian Bachelor: 20 Pts
PTE 90: 20 Pts
Australian Work Experience: 5 Pts
Stage Sponsorship: 5 Pts
Total Points: 80 Pts (75 + 5)


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

dublinse said:


> Trades are high in demand, popular occupation.




Anzsco is not popular, scores are high, meaning person has good chances


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

newpain01 said:


> where you got the result from?


just login here with ur info

https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


----------



## Sanjay8789 (Sep 6, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> It does.
> 
> I.e Car mechanics get invited with 55 points.
> 
> ...


Has any teachers recently got invited by nsw with 65 points?


----------



## R#2018 (Apr 5, 2018)

Hello, Has anybody received pre-invite in April 2018 from digital.services, for ANZSCO: 2613XX from NSW


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

R#2018 said:


> Hello, Has anybody received pre-invite in April 2018 from digital.services, for ANZSCO: 2613XX from NSW


I think last friday there were no pre invites. Hopefully this friday brings home luck to all of us waiting...eace::fingerscrossed:


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hello Good Morning mates,*

I hope everyone will be doing good. Recently anyone got invitation from NSW from following category: software Engineer, Telecom engineer

Please do share *Thanks*


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

Hello Friends,

Finally I received the approval from NSW, below are my timeline:
-----------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 261111 (Business Analyst)
-----------------------------------------
PTE : L/R/S/W
Nov 2018: 90/90/90/90
---------------------
Points:
------
Age - 25
English - 20
Education - 15
Experience - 0
Partner - 5
Australian Exp - 5
---------------------
EOI 189 - 01/02/2018 - 70 points
EOI 190 NSW - 01/02/2018 - 75 points
Pre-Invite NSW: 16/02/2018
NSW Doc Submission: 24/02/2018
NSW Approval: 09/04/2018


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

pankkgup said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Finally I received the approval from NSW, below are my timeline:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...


Congrats!!! Hope I should get response soon


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> Congrats!!! Hope I should get response soon


Thanks Mitsi


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

pankkgup said:


> Thanks Mitsi


At what IST time did you get mail??


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> At what IST time did you get mail??


Around 10 AM IST and 2:30 AEST (Sydney)
-----------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 261111 (Business Analyst)
-----------------------------------------
PTE : L/R/S/W
Nov 2018: 90/90/90/90
---------------------
Points:
------
Age - 25
English - 20
Education - 15
Experience - 0
Partner - 5
Australian Exp - 5
---------------------
EOI 189 - 01/02/2018 - 70 points
EOI 190 NSW - 01/02/2018 - 75 points
Pre-Invite NSW: 16/02/2018
NSW Doc Submission: 24/02/2018
NSW Approval: 09/04/2018


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

rahul7star said:


> just login here with ur info
> 
> https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient


Bang On.

Nice info for all members who do not keep copy of HAPID PDF.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

pankkgup said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> Finally I received the approval from NSW, below are my timeline:
> -----------------------------------------
> ...




Finally! Congrats and all the best for the next process.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

Any ACCOUNTANTS on the forum.. please advise...

During my skill assessment stage i submitted a declaration / affidavit for 3 of my employers mentioning the reason for not providing an official letterhead document. The duties were mentioned on a plain paper duly signed by my Manager, this letter was attached with declaration and a reference was also given for this document.
Now during their assessment stage they asked me to provide just a Self Declaration without any kind of letter of sign from my manager and then i got it cleared. They didnt considered the one i provided earlier. 

While filing the visa shall i upload the original document (Declaration with REF letter) or the one which i submitted (only SELF) later


----------



## nervousapplicant1807 (Feb 28, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Thought of dropping a note for the benefit of others. Specially ppl having similar timelines. I got my pre-invite approval from NSW today. i.e. got my ITA for 2631111 - ICT Business Analyst (70+5). I had applied on 06/03. 

Cheers,
Still nervous
Grant:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Its 2613 group, you kay get invite, the score is high, but when?! No one can tell
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I'm checking my mails everyday but it looks like the invites are sent on Fridays...let's see how this Friday goes

Meanwhile, people with ANZSCO 261311 (Analyst Programmer), please share your experience!


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

nervousapplicant1807 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Another ICT BA got approved today. Congrats!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

nervousapplicant1807 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Thought of dropping a note for the benefit of others. Specially ppl having similar timelines. I got my pre-invite approval from NSW today. i.e. got my ITA for 2631111 - ICT Business Analyst (70+5). I had applied on 06/03.
> 
> ...


Yaya the approval timeline has finally moved to March :target:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

HPAB said:


> Thanks! I'm checking my mails everyday but it looks like the invites are sent on Fridays...let's see how this Friday goes
> 
> Meanwhile, people with ANZSCO 261311 (Analyst Programmer), please share your experience!


they are sent daily pretty ,uch


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

foxes said:


> Another ICT BA got approved today. Congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


did you get approval for your application?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> did you get approval for your application?




Not yet Im still waiting 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

foxes said:


> Not yet Im still waiting 🤞🏻🤞🏻🤞🏻
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lets hope we get our approvals sooonn


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> Lets hope we get our approvals sooonn




Yeah mate let’s hope we hear something good this week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

Hello all,

I got my scores updated from 65 to 70 in 2018 coz of the experience.

Will it be considered as a new case from Jan 1st.

Applied for eoi on 11th Oct'17 . (Stream 2) 
It's been over 5months now. Hence asking !!! 

Can anyone answer ??? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Desihum said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I got my scores updated from 65 to 70 in 2018 coz of the experience.
> 
> ...




Yes your DOE will change automatically.


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

SunV said:


> Yes your DOE will change automatically.


Thanks... That's a relief 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Desihum said:


> Thanks... That's a relief
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Check your DOE in EOI.


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

SunV said:


> Check your DOE in EOI.


Will do.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## lokeshv (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi All,

Need help here Guys. below is my score friends.

EOI : 6th April for 261313.
pte: 10
age :30
exp:15
edu:15
SS: 05 ;if invited.

Guys do i have fair chance to get pre invite before 30th april. I am at offshore.
What if my age is crossed after pre invite, does it mean I will not get invite ?

Best Regards,
Lokesh


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

lokeshv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need help here Guys. below is my score friends.
> 
> ...




Unfortunately, I think it’s difficult to expect preinvite this month. Any chance to improve your English score?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

lokeshv said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need help here Guys. below is my score friends.
> 
> ...



189 not possible with current trend even number of invites were increased you don't have any chance before 30 APR.

190 very rare ( no chance from NSW with 10 in PTE because 20 in English with 70 points are still waiting in 261313), rare chance in VIC but problem with VIC is approval time they won't approve before 30 APR and queue is huge.

Technically you have only option is to increase your English points get 80 points before APR last round and get the 189 straight away, otherwise you have fair chance with 75 points after APR if you delay in your English test.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

SunV said:


> 189 not possible with current trend even number of invites were increased you don't have any chance before 30 APR.
> 
> 190 very rare ( no chance from NSW with 10 in PTE because 20 in English with 70 points are still waiting in 261313), rare chance in VIC but problem with VIC is approval time they won't approve before 30 APR and queue is huge.
> 
> Technically you have only option is to increase your English points get 80 points before APR last round and get the 189 straight away, otherwise you have fair chance with 75 points after APR if you delay in your English test.


hello sunnyv
can you plz share your expertise on my timeline?? 
70 points, 20 in pte mechanical engg. 233512
applied eoi on 6 march for nsw(70+5) and 189. 
can you plz throw some light on chnces of invite from nsw and expected invite for 189.
thank you.

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

sharv said:


> hello sunnyv
> can you plz share your expertise on my timeline??
> 70 points, 20 in pte mechanical engg. 233512
> applied eoi on 6 march for nsw(70+5) and 189.
> ...


I am not expert with non ICT, below are my observation based on trends and forum updates.

Queue for 189 is moving slowly but good thing is 70 points are cut off with 14-Nov as cutoff date for 21-March round, so as per current trend you may get your invite by Aug.


Queue is huge for 70 points (NSW) as per immigration tracker, so long wait here or members are not updating their case.

Are you not eligible for VIC? minimum requirement is 5 year work experience.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> I am not expert with non ICT, below are my observation based on trends and forum updates.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There is no s queue because people are jot getting invited  

If user is not updating for N period of time and not responding to reminders - case gets deactivated and removed from default view. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> There is no s queue because people are jot getting invited
> 
> If user is not updating for N period of time and not responding to reminders - case gets deactivated and removed from default view.
> 
> ...



So in conclusion, you are saying that with 75 points NSW invite is a dream for this FY?


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

SunV said:


> I am not expert with non ICT, below are my observation based on trends and forum updates.
> 
> Queue for 189 is moving slowly but good thing is 70 points are cut off with 14-Nov as cutoff date for 21-March round, so as per current trend you may get your invite by Aug.
> 
> ...


nope, my experience is gor three years only for which i can gain points. furthermore, i applied for vic last year and my application was rejected and i can apply again till 6 or 8 months.. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

SunV said:


> So in conclusion, you are saying that with 75 points NSW invite is a dream for this FY?




Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

KasunTharaka said:


> Ohh. Does it mean that can’t we apply EOI for FSC in 261313 now?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Friend,

How are you doing?, please change your code 261313 to 261312, you will get easily VICTORIA pre-invite. Keep the same role and responsibilities change your code pay again ACS.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

venkat said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> 
> 
> How are you doing?, please change your code 261313 to 261312, you will get easily VICTORIA pre-invite. Keep the same role and responsibilities change your code pay again ACS.




Hmm... seems to be a good advice. 
Thanx mate. Wil think about it. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

venkat said:


> Hi Friend,
> 
> 
> 
> How are you doing?, please change your code 261313 to 261312, you will get easily VICTORIA pre-invite. Keep the same role and responsibilities change your code pay again ACS.




One morething Venkat, have you got the nsw invite too?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

KasunTharaka said:


> One morething Venkat, have you got the nsw invite too?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No friend, NSW require PTE-20, stupid NSW.


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

Guys ,
In myimmitracker etc when people say that the last known invite for ICT BA was 75 points, is it 70+5 or 75 without SS?


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

foxes said:


> Finally! Congrats and all the best for the next process.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Foxes


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Got approval from NSW & same time got rejection from VIC... Thanks everyone


----------



## Parveen.beba (Jul 9, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> Got approval from NSW & same time got rejection from VIC... Thanks everyone


. 

Please share your details..like anzsco code..points breakdown and EOI submission date...thanks!


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Parveen.beba said:


> .
> 
> Please share your details..like anzsco code..points breakdown and EOI submission date...thanks!


Got rejection from VICTORIA.


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

venkat said:


> Got rejection from VICTORIA.




Don’t worry brother .. at what time you received the mail and what is the reason ??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> Got approval from NSW & same time got rejection from VIC... Thanks everyone



Congrats mate 
At what time you got your approval??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

eashwar said:


> Don’t worry brother .. at what time you received the mail and what is the reason ???
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have a good chance, NSW will give you approval. Not like VICTORIA.


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

venkat said:


> You have a good chance, NSW will give you approval. Not like VICTORIA.


Don't know mate. Whether NSW going to send me approval? it's been 6 weeks and no word from them. keeping :fingerscrossed:

Between, what is your next plan ?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

eashwar said:


> Don't know mate. Whether NSW going to send me approval? it's been 6 weeks and no word from them. keeping :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Between, what is your next plan ?


PTE-20, it takes time bro.:mod:


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

venkat said:


> PTE-20, it takes time bro.:mod:


All the best dude. let me know if you need any help in preparing for PTE..


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

pravincv said:


> Guys ,
> In myimmitracker etc when people say that the last known invite for ICT BA was 75 points, is it 70+5 or 75 without SS?


In current situation, if you are referring to 189 list in immigration tracker then cutoff is 75 and if its 190 then cutoff is 75 (70+5).


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Parveen.beba said:


> .
> 
> Please share your details..like anzsco code..points breakdown and EOI submission date...thanks!


ANSCO code: 261112
EOI date for VIC: 12th Feb
VIC Invite: 5th Mar
Nomination filed: 5th MAr
Vic Rejected: 10th Apr


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

eashwar said:


> Congrats mate
> At what time you got your approval??
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks 
I got mail around 2.30 Sydney time


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Mitsi said:


> ANSCO code: 261112
> EOI date for VIC: 12th Feb
> VIC Invite: 5th Mar
> Nomination filed: 5th MAr
> Vic Rejected: 10th Apr


There is a case reported today where a candidate got rejection from Vic and approval from NSW within 5 mins gap.


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> ANSCO code: 261112
> EOI date for VIC: 12th Feb
> VIC Invite: 5th Mar
> Nomination filed: 5th MAr
> Vic Rejected: 10th Apr


Many Congratulations Mitsi and all the best for your next steps.
You must be relieved now


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

insider580 said:


> There is a case reported today where a candidate got rejection from Vic and approval from NSW within 5 mins gap.


it was me buddy I got approval @10.15 IST from NSW then @10.20IST rejection from VIC


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

Mitsi said:


> it was me buddy I got approval @10.15 IST from NSW then @10.20IST rejection from VIC


Hahaha - that's great bro. This is MO from the same whatsapp group


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

Hello Friends,

I hope many of us might be using MyImmiTracker. There I two section as *Employment verification* does anyone know what is this Employment Verification process and how does DIBP do or when do they initiate and what is the average time frame for this ?

-----------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 261111 (Business Analyst)
-----------------------------------------
PTE : L/R/S/W
Nov 2018: 90/90/90/90
---------------------
Points:
------
Age - 25
English - 20
Education - 15
Experience - 0
Partner - 5
Australian Exp - 5
---------------------
EOI 189 - 01/02/2018 - 70 points
EOI 190 NSW - 01/02/2018 - 75 points
Pre-Invite NSW: 16/02/2018
NSW Doc Submission: 24/02/2018
NSW Approval: 09/04/2018
Visa Application: Submitted (10/04/2018)


----------



## Parveen.beba (Jul 9, 2017)

venkat said:


> Parveen.beba said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


----------



## pankkgup (Nov 16, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> There is no s queue because people are jot getting invited
> 
> If user is not updating for N period of time and not responding to reminders - case gets deactivated and removed from default view.
> 
> ...


Hello Andrey,

I'am using MyImmiTracker. There are two section as Employment verification can you please share what is this Employment Verification process and how does DIBP do or when do they initiate and what is the average time frame for this ?

-----------------------------------------
ANZSCO Code: 261111 (Business Analyst)
-----------------------------------------
PTE : L/R/S/W
Nov 2018: 90/90/90/90
---------------------
Points:
------
Age - 25
English - 20
Education - 15
Experience - 0
Partner - 5
Australian Exp - 5
---------------------
EOI 189 - 01/02/2018 - 70 points
EOI 190 NSW - 01/02/2018 - 75 points
Pre-Invite NSW: 16/02/2018
NSW Doc Submission: 24/02/2018
NSW Approval: 09/04/2018
Visa Application: Submitted (10/04/2018)


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

venkat said:


> PTE-20, it takes time bro.:mod:




Why do you think they invite only 20 pts english scores. I had 10 and still got invited by nsw and got nomination approval too. My skill code was Analyst Programmer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Parveen.beba said:


> venkat said:
> 
> 
> > Got rejection from VICTORIA.[/Q
> ...


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

sumitggn said:


> Why do you think they invite only 20 pts english scores. I had 10 and still got invited by nsw and got nomination approval too. My skill code was Analyst Programmer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have a good experience (15 points -Experience)...


----------



## jkrug (Aug 3, 2015)

*Skillsselect account not accessible*

Hi, 
I received an invitation from NSW to apply for the 190 visa, eg my preinvitation was successful.
When I login to my relevant skillsselect account, I receive the error: There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact. (Reference : f22a7e81-0e68-45a7-ba0a-f87b11cde24d ) . 
I followed the instructions instructions, and cleared the cache, used a different browser etc. It didnt work. Then I click on 'Forgotten password' as they recommend: Here, I now receive an Server 500 error, see the attached screenshot.
I tried it via different browsers, computers, from the mobile...Same results. This is happening all day. 

I tried to login with another EOI ID , from my second EOI, which worked perfectly fine in every browser, even from the mobile. 

Any advice? Would like to finalise my application it has been so long.
Thank you!!

233211 - Civil Engineer
EA: 4 September 2017
PTE all >79: 9 Dec 2017
DOE: Visa 189/190: 65/70 pt: 9 Dec 2017
DOE: Visa 190 ,70pt, separately: 8 Jan2018
NSW invitation: 2March 2018
NSW grant: 9 April 2018


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

jkrug said:


> Hi,
> I received an invitation from NSW to apply for the 190 visa, eg my preinvitation was successful.
> When I login to my relevant skillsselect account, I receive the error: There was a problem with the specified user account. Please contact your security contact. (Reference : f22a7e81-0e68-45a7-ba0a-f87b11cde24d ) .
> I followed the instructions instructions, and cleared the cache, used a different browser etc. It didnt work. Then I click on 'Forgotten password' as they recommend: Here, I now receive an Server 500 error, see the attached screenshot.
> ...


Has it been happening just today? 

Congrats with approval.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

venkat said:


> You have a good experience (15 points -Experience)...


When did you receive rejection from Victoria? Today? I was also rejected by them and it seems it has happened to a lot of people in this forum. What is your points breakdown and skill code?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

sumitggn said:


> When did you receive rejection from Victoria? Today? I was also rejected by them and it seems it has happened to a lot of people in this forum. What is your points breakdown and skill code?


ANZSCO code: 261312
Points: 70 + SS(5 points)
EOI DOE: 12/01/2018 (VIC)
ITA: 05/03/2018
Applied: 07/03/2018 (nomination).

Rejection: 10/04/2018


----------



## jkrug (Aug 3, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> Has it been happening just today?
> 
> Congrats with approval.




Thanks! Really relieved..

I saw it last night, and from then onwards... so about 20 hrs I would guess. Never had issues to login before


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

sumitggn said:


> When did you receive rejection from Victoria? Today? I was also rejected by them and it seems it has happened to a lot of people in this forum. What is your points breakdown and skill code?


Why they don't consider me I have same points for NSW...


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

venkat said:


> ANZSCO code: 261312
> Points: 70 + SS(5 points)
> EOI DOE: 12/01/2018 (VIC)
> ITA: 05/03/2018
> ...


Can you breakdown the points please? Like exp, age etc.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

sumitggn said:


> Can you breakdown the points please? Like exp, age etc.


Pte-10, Age-30, Exp-10, Spoue-5, Edu-15


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

venkat said:


> Pte-10, Age-30, Exp-10, Spoue-5, Edu-15


ok, I see I have five extra points in exp and you have that in age. Maybe they give priority on exp but can't say as I have seen people getting invites on your points breakdown too. I would say you keep calm and wait, it should be round the corner!


----------



## sairam125 (Apr 10, 2018)

*EOI lodged for 262112 - ICT Security Specialist*

Dears,

I have lodged my EOi on 28th March for Visa 190 (65+5 points) and Visa 189 (65 points) for NSW. I have not yet received nomination invite from NSW. I will be getting additional 5 points for experience in June which will allow me to apply for Vic 190 with 70+5 points. 

What do you think ?? Are there any chances that I will get a 190 invite from NSW with 65+5 before June.

Also I see for ICT Security specialist only 250-300 have been filled out of 2000 required. Are they not sending invites or are they unable to find candidates ??

Any help would be appreciated.

Age - 30
Language - 20 (PTE - All sections 90)
Education - 15
EOI lodged NSW - 28th March, 2018


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Guys when should we apply for PCC (Police clearance certificate) and how long it take to get a PCC in India.


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Although I have not received my Invitation and my breakdown is as follow :

Age : 30
Work : 10
Education : 15
PTE : 10

189 EOI : 1-Dec-2017 with 65 points
190 EOI [NSE] : 31-Dec-2017 with (65+5) points
ITA : Awaiting


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

vinay_1187 said:


> Guys when should we apply for PCC (Police clearance certificate) and how long it take to get a PCC in India.




If your passport was made/renewed within last year and your address is same, you might get in the same day you visit psk, else it might take around 7-10 days depending upon how quickly your local police stations verifies and send back the report to psk.

I got in 8 days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Thanks Summit. Yes I recently renewed my passport so I may get in 1 day but my wife passport is bit old so I have to be careful. Is there any harm if I apply for PCC in advance as I guess it has 1 year validity and by any chance we will get the invite in 1 year !!


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

vinay_1187 said:


> Thanks Summit. Yes I recently renewed my passport so I may get in 1 day but my wife passport is bit old so I have to be careful. Is there any harm if I apply for PCC in advance as I guess it has 1 year validity and by any chance we will get the invite in 1 year !!




Well, all you will loose is INR 500 per application and a couple of hours (much less than that) spent in psk. As your wife’s process may take a week so if you are invited and your invitation gets approved within next year, then you are saving a week.

Do the maths 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shubhamjuneja7 (Mar 14, 2018)

*Can anyone add me to the watsapp group?*



insider580 said:


> Hahaha - that's great bro. This is MO from the same whatsapp group


Hey, hi

Can you guys kindly me add to the watsapp group you guys have? It would be handy to have this discussions on watsapp than here. Not that I don't like it here. In this period of waiting , this forum is what I am living on!!

Let me know if it is okay and I'll PM you my number.

Regards,
Shubham Juneja


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

shubhamjuneja7 said:


> Hey, hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I believe they are talking about ICT Business Analyst/System Analyst (261111/261112) Whatsapp group. Are you also an ICT BA/SA? If so, I’m sure they are happy to add you into the group.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sairam125 said:


> Dears,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I’m not aware with NSW invitiation trend for your occupation.

As for the ceiling you mentioned (250-300 out of 2000), some members in this forum have explained that Aus gov is not required to meet the ceiling for all occupation. The ceiling represents an upper limit rather than a target.

Given current trend (300 invites per round), it is clear that they won’t meet the ceiling.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

sumitggn said:


> Well, all you will loose is INR 500 per application and a couple of hours (much less than that) spent in psk. As your wife’s process may take a week so if you are invited and your invitation gets approved within next year, then you are saving a week.
> 
> Do the maths
> 
> ...


You forgot to mention about Gap between Grant and IED, which is very very important . 

So go for medicals and PCC either after getting invite or after CO contact/request.


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

What are my chances with 75 (70+5) points for 190 - NSW or Vic?


----------



## shubhamjuneja7 (Mar 14, 2018)

foxes said:


> I believe they are talking about ICT Business Analyst/System Analyst (261111/261112) Whatsapp group. Are you also an ICT BA/SA? If so, I’m sure they are happy to add you into the group.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi foxes. That's a good point you raised.

I am from ANZSCO code 236111 - Computer Network and Systems engineer. Any watsapp group for us folks?

Any help would be highly appreciated.

Regards,
Shubham Juneja

ACS Applied - January 23, 2018
ACS Positive - March 2,2018
PTE : L-90,R-90,W-90,S-90,O-90 March 7, 2018
EOI submitted (189/190) - March 9, 2018
EOI updated (189/190) - April 10, 2018
Waiting for ITA

Points score
Age - 30
Edu - 15
English - 20
Total: 65(189) & 70(190)


----------



## raf_aus (Apr 11, 2018)

When do you think is the next round invitation of NSW?

Thanks


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

raf_aus said:


> When do you think is the next round invitation of NSW?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks




NSW doesn’t really have any invitation round. 

However, based on the trend they usually send many invitations on the 2nd and 4th Friday of the month, which should be this Friday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raf_aus (Apr 11, 2018)

foxes said:


> NSW doesn’t really have any invitation round.
> 
> However, based on the trend they usually send many invitations on the 2nd and 4th Friday of the month, which should be this Friday.
> 
> ...


I have 70 + 5. EOI updated 28/March. Do you think I have chances?

Thanks mate


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

raf_aus said:


> I have 70 + 5. EOI updated 28/March. Do you think I have chances?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate




Depends on your occupation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raf_aus (Apr 11, 2018)

foxes said:


> Depends on your occupation.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry forgot to mention. 

Age: 30
Bachelor: 15
PTE: 20
Exp: 5
NSW: +5

70+5, updated 28/March/2018 , 2613 Software and Applications Programmers

Thanks mate


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

How and where to find when was the last NSW invite with 65+5 for 233513? I could not find in Immitracker this information as the last update was way back in 2015/2016.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

raf_aus said:


> Sorry forgot to mention.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know there are some people who have been waiting for the same occupation and same total points. I think you’re gonna have to wait for a while.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

ok this is what i want so no need to take any pain. Means the day I get my invitation to apply i will start my PCC process


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

Anyone still waiting for nsw approval ?? It’s been 6 weeks and counting , still no words from them 🧐


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

eashwar said:


> Anyone still waiting for nsw approval ?? It’s been 6 weeks and counting , still no words from them 🧐
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I’m on the same boat with you mate. Received invitation on 2/3 and applied on 5/3. Still waiting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

foxes said:


> I’m on the same boat with you mate. Received invitation on 2/3 and applied on 5/3. Still waiting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Don’t know why they are keeping our application without coming to a decision 

The wait is really killing.. 

Let’s keep in touch mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunner147 (Jul 24, 2017)

foxes said:


> I’m on the same boat with you mate. Received invitation on 2/3 and applied on 5/3. Still waiting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Received NSW nomination on 2/3 and applied on 7/3. Still waiting.

Civil Engineer (70+5)
PTE: 20
Age:30
Study: (15+5)


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

eashwar said:


> Don’t know why they are keeping our application without coming to a decision
> 
> The wait is really killing..
> 
> ...




Sure thing! I know few people are still waiting since mid Feb. That’s even worse. Hope we both hear good news really soon.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Gunner147 said:


> Received NSW nomination on 2/3 and applied on 7/3. Still waiting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hey mate. You have exactly same points breakdown with me. Hope we both hear something positive really soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

eashwar said:


> Anyone still waiting for nsw approval ?? It’s been 6 weeks and counting , still no words from them 🧐
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I applied NSW on 1/2/18 approval on 28/3/18 261313 depends on anzsco also 

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> I applied NSW on 1/2/18 approval on 28/3/18 261313 depends on anzsco also
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


Sorry 10/2 18 not 01/02/18

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey guys.. Finally my Invitation has been approved by NSW today. Got the mail today early morning..

Booked Medicals for tomorrow and PCC for 16th April.. will be applying for Visa soon!!

All the best to everyone.. You will all get it soon!!


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

AA189 said:


> Hey guys.. Finally my Invitation has been approved by NSW today. Got the mail today early morning..
> 
> Booked Medicals for tomorrow and PCC for 16th April.. will be applying for Visa soon!!
> 
> All the best to everyone.. You will all get it soon!!


Congrats bro.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

foxes said:


> Hey mate. You have exactly same points breakdown with me. Hope we both hear something positive really soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello Friend,

Did you get approval from VIC or NSW? I got the rejection from VIC bro. Stupid VIC


----------



## AA189 (Feb 17, 2015)

venkat said:


> Congrats bro.


Thank you Bro!


----------



## Parveen.beba (Jul 9, 2017)

AA189 said:


> Hey guys.. Finally my Invitation has been approved by NSW today. Got the mail today early morning..
> 
> Booked Medicals for tomorrow and PCC for 16th April.. will be applying for Visa soon!!
> 
> All the best to everyone.. You will all get it soon!!




Congratulations buddy! Please share points break up and eoi dt and anzsco code


----------



## Masudb (Apr 11, 2018)

Age 41 & Having M sc & B sc engineering degree & Executive MBA degree. just exploring opportunity to migrate. Anyone can suggest & guide.?


----------



## tigerroyal (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi 

I have applied under anzsco code 131112. I am expecting any of my fellow members if they too have applied in same code along with current status.


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

AA189 said:


> Hey guys.. Finally my Invitation has been approved by NSW today. Got the mail today early morning..
> 
> Booked Medicals for tomorrow and PCC for 16th April.. will be applying for Visa soon!!
> 
> All the best to everyone.. You will all get it soon!!


Congrats friend I have the same ITA date as you, hope to hear good news soon! :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sanjay8789 (Sep 6, 2017)

venkat said:


> Hello Friend,
> 
> Did you get approval from VIC or NSW? I got the rejection from VIC bro. Stupid VIC


why did they reject you?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Parveen.beba said:


> Congratulations buddy! Please share points break up and eoi dt and anzsco code




It’s on his signature mate.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

venkat said:


> Hello Friend,
> 
> 
> 
> Did you get approval from VIC or NSW? I got the rejection from VIC bro. Stupid VIC




Hi venkat! I am expecting approval from NSW.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

foxes said:


> Hi venkat! I am expecting approval from NSW.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


you should get in next couple of days.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> you should get in next couple of days.


Thanks! All the best for your visa application too


----------



## Gunner147 (Jul 24, 2017)

foxes said:


> Hey mate. You have exactly same points breakdown with me. Hope we both hear something positive really soon.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fingers crossed :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## jumboking (Apr 11, 2018)

Hello,

I have filed the 189 and 190 (NSW) EOI yesterday (11th April 2018). My details are below:

ANZSCO Code: 262112 ICT Security Specialist
Experience: 15 Points
PTE-A: 10 Points
Education: 15 Points
Age: 30 Points
EOI Lodged for 189: 70 Points
EOI Lodged with 190: 70 + 5 Points

How soon should I expect 189 nomination and 190 (NSW) nomination?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Aliceharris (Apr 12, 2018)

Hi everyone,
I’m new to here. I would like to learn more about 190. My partner and I want to apply for 190. His anzsco is 3421111 air con and ref mechanic 

Age 30 
Experience 10
Qualifications 10
Partner 5
State sponsorship 5
Total:60
What is his chance? Anyone granted with this anzsco? If you give us more info, I would be happy. Open to suggestions.Thanks in advance


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

jumboking said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have filed the 189 and 190 (NSW) EOI yesterday (11th April 2018). My details are below:
> 
> ...


With these scores, no one has got an invite in 2018 I guess.


----------



## jumboking (Apr 11, 2018)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> With these scores, no one has got an invite in 2018 I guess.


Appreciate your response, Sanjeev. Thanks for taking your time to respond.

Is there any portal where we can check the status?

Thanks!


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

jumboking said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have filed the 189 and 190 (NSW) EOI yesterday (11th April 2018). My details are below:
> 
> ...



190 u will get soon....just hang on...189 bit tough:rofl:


----------



## gio87 (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi guys... for your information I just received the invitation from NSW. 
Management accountant 80 points + 5ss


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

Why to most of the people prefer VIC over NSW for state nomination?


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

gio87 said:


> Hi guys... for your information I just received the invitation from NSW.
> Management accountant 80 points + 5ss


Did you got Invite or Pre-invite?
I too got it an hour back, but its a Pre-invite (Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa )and i have been given 14 days to apply on NSW website paying AU$ 300. 
So i will wait for the 18 April round of 189.


----------



## ivokau (Mar 21, 2018)

*Invited!*

I RECEIVED MY INVITATION TODAY!!! (see timeline below)
:rofl:


----------



## gio87 (Mar 14, 2017)

It's pre-invite but I'm verry happy becase the 189 for accountants is currently closed... so 190 is the only option for me now.


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

ivokau said:


> I RECEIVED MY INVITATION TODAY!!! (see timeline below)
> :rofl:


Invite from Which state? did you got Invite or pre-invite?


----------



## gio87 (Mar 14, 2017)

Nsw - pre- invite


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

gio87 said:


> Nsw - pre- invite


Go for it ..:thumb: :thumb:
Pre-Invite to ITA conversion rate for NSW is much more than VIC.


----------



## gio87 (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks!! Based on the forum here if all the documents are correct there is no problems with NSW ITA.


----------



## ArrayAussie (Jan 17, 2018)

Any one received preinvite today for 70+5 for 261313?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

vineetanandjha said:


> Why to most of the people prefer VIC over NSW for state nomination?




Actually they both are equally popular. In Feb 2018, there were 419 EOIs for 190 NSW and 318 for 190 VIC.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

NSW Invitation received today!  Check signature below for timeline and points guys.


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

Pre invites today... its a Surprise. 
Anyone received pre invite for civil engineer


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

Rif_Z said:


> NSW Invitation received today!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratsss lucky u


----------



## Suzumiya (Sep 10, 2017)

Rif_Z said:


> NSW Invitation received today!  Check signature below for timeline and points guys.


Wow! Congratulations!!! I just logged my EOI this morning with 75+5 pts 233211 so I might have a chance as well, maybe next month :couch2:
All the best to your application


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

Suzumiya said:


> Rif_Z said:
> 
> 
> > NSW Invitation received today!
> ...


U will get for 189 in next round


----------



## Suzumiya (Sep 10, 2017)

Rif_Z said:


> NSW Invitation received today!  Check signature below for timeline and points guys.





naqvih08 said:


> U will get for 189 in next round


 thanks! Hoping for the best for everyone :cheer2::grouphug:


----------



## ArrayAussie (Jan 17, 2018)

Looks like for 261313 the cut off was 75+5. Some one updated with 75 ( without SS) as being invited on immitracker today.


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

Hey guys!

After I filled my application for NSW Nomination, it shows an error when I proceed to payments. It says that I have either accessed the link too many times, have already submitted the application or the link has expired (after 14 days). I cannot relate to any of the reasons.

Writing to them would help yeah? Anyone who faced similar issues?


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi Guys!

Received my invitation from NSW today!

261311 with 70+5 points.

Congrats to all the others who have got it too!

Wondering how to submit PTE score to NSW. It would be great if someone can share step by step instructions on successfully submitting the application online!

Cheers!


----------



## R#2018 (Apr 5, 2018)

HPAB said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Received my invitation from NSW today!
> 
> ...


Congratulations mate
Your point breakup, please


----------



## rohini2017 (May 9, 2017)

Is nsw or victoria sending any invite to 261313 with 75 points? Is it better to get acs done again for 261312?


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Congrats to all who received their invites ! Good luck with your next proceedings!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

Guys the invitation is usually Fridays , does any one got the pre invite for 261313 (software Engineer) with 70 points ???

Shall we wait for few more hours OR is this over and out for this week


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

Anyone with 10 in English got pre invite today from NSW?


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> Guys the invitation is usually Fridays , does any one got the pre invite for 261313 (software Engineer) with 70 points ???
> 
> Shall we wait for few more hours OR is this over and out for this week


Today is Thursday.

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

vinay_1187 said:


> Guys the invitation is usually Fridays , does any one got the pre invite for 261313 (software Engineer) with 70 points ???
> 
> 
> 
> Shall we wait for few more hours OR is this over and out for this week




Noone knows the answer. NSW invites people pretty much almost everyday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pankajk83 (Sep 16, 2017)

*Form 1121*

Friends,

Any advice on what to fill in for the below question on Form 1221:

Are there any other details you would like taken into consideration? 

Kindly help


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

ivokau said:


> I RECEIVED MY INVITATION TODAY!!! (see timeline below)
> :rofl:


Congrats.

System Analyst, you will get your approval soon average time is (1-3 weeks), exceptional case is mitsi .


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

Any link where I can see what docs are needed after we get the invite....? 

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Desihum said:


> Any link where I can see what docs are needed after we get the invite....?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Refer this: (This is only for ITA/Pre-Invite)

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ted-migration-190/after-you-have-been-invited


The following documents are required for every application:

Bio-data page of your passport – please do not scan the entire passport.
Current skills assessment from the relevant assessing authority for your nominated occupation.
English language ability results – IELTS, PTE Academic, TOEFL iBT, Cambridge English: Advanced (CAE)* or OET.
Educational qualifications – certificates and academic transcripts.
Full curriculum vitae/resume.
Evidence to support all points-related claims that you make in your application.
To process your application without delay please:

Name each document appropriately – for example "passport", "employment" and "resume".
Ensure that each document is clear and easy to read.
Ensure that each document is either a colour copy of the original, or a certified black and white copy.
Where possible, upload the files as pdf documents and ensure that the size of the files are not too big, as this can significantly slow down the upload process.


Welcome in advance.


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

SunV said:


> Refer this: (This is only for ITA/Pre-Invite)
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ted-migration-190/after-you-have-been-invited
> 
> ...


Thanks!
Any idea how to submit the PTE score?
Also, i have all my documents color copied and certified already. Is this ok? Or do i need to scan take new copies?


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

R#2018 said:


> Congratulations mate
> Your point breakup, please


English:20
Experience:5
Age:30
Education: 15


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

SunV said:


> Refer this: (This is only for ITA/Pre-Invite)
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ted-migration-190/after-you-have-been-invited
> 
> ...


You have always answered my queries 

Thanks a bunch !!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

HPAB said:


> Thanks!
> Any idea how to submit the PTE score?
> Also, i have all my documents color copied and certified already. Is this ok? Or do i need to scan take new copies?


you will get the space to attach all the documents including PTE. In NSW form you have space to fill your English test results.

Attach colored copies or colored certified copies or B/W certified copies.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Desihum said:


> You have always answered my queries
> 
> Thanks a bunch !!!
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Happy to help.

Best of luck.


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

SunV said:


> Refer this: (This is only for ITA/Pre-Invite)
> 
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ted-migration-190/after-you-have-been-invited
> 
> ...


Then when does PCC and medical come in picture ???

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

SunV said:


> Happy to help.
> 
> Best of luck.



Today I got NSW pre-invite
__________________
Developer programmer: (261312).
PTE Result: 10/01/2018 -- 10
EOI (190) submitted NSW : 10/07/2017 (Updated: 12/01/2018)
EOI (190) : ITA 12/04/2018
EOI(190) : ?
PCC: ?
Medical self: ?
Medical Spouse:?
Medical Child: ?

Total Points:75 (Age 30,English 10,Exp 10, Education 15,State Sponsorship 5, spouse: 5).


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

venkat said:


> Today I got NSW pre-invite
> __________________
> Developer programmer: (261312).
> PTE Result: 10/01/2018 -- 10
> ...


Congrats, well deserved one. hope you will get approval soon. 

Very Happy for you Venkat. 

Best of Luck.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Desihum said:


> Then when does PCC and medical come in picture ???
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


You gor ITA/Preinvite? or Final Invite?

Above documents are for NSW ITA/Pre-Invite.

PCC and Medical comes into picture after actual Invite/Nomination Approval.


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

SunV said:


> You gor ITA/Preinvite? or Final Invite?
> 
> Above documents are for NSW ITA/Pre-Invite.
> 
> PCC and Medical comes into picture after actual Invite/Nomination Approval.


The first invite...it's ITA . 

How long does the final invite approximately take ?? 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

Does NSW issue invitations today to avoid Friday the 13th ??


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Desihum said:


> The first invite...it's ITA .
> 
> How long does the final invite approximately take ??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


NSW is bit faster than vic in decision making but from last month it's taking more time so roughly (3-6 weeks). 

ANZSCO/occupation plays an important role in this.

Don't click on nomination link again and again (number of clicks are restricted for NSW ITA).

And make sure your CV is best as compared to others (This advice is for all) don't hurry to submit nomination you have 14 days make good use of this time . Many says CV only matters for VIC but I say it matters for every SS.


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

SunV said:


> NSW is bit faster than vic in decision making but from last month it's taking more time so roughly (3-6 weeks).
> 
> ANZSCO/occupation plays an important role in this.
> 
> ...


Ok got it. Thanks alot 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

namnguyen said:


> Does NSW issue invitations today to avoid Friday the 13th ??


superstition. 

you can't predict NSW invite days (most of the time its on Friday before 189 invite but not true always)


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

venkat said:


> Today I got NSW pre-invite
> 
> __________________
> 
> ...




Hi venkat! Congrats for you! All the best for the next process.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ArrayAussie (Jan 17, 2018)

Anyone with 261313 code invited today? If yes, please share your points.


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

venkat said:


> Today I got NSW pre-invite
> __________________
> Developer programmer: (261312).
> PTE Result: 10/01/2018 -- 10
> ...


congrats brother. Happy for you


----------



## Myvisa (Apr 6, 2018)

Are you saying that we had a NSW invitation round today(12/April)?


EOI Date: 25-FEB-2018 
Occupation: Software Engineer Points:70+5(NSW) -190 VISA

Total experience >12 yrs 
Working in NSW for > 5 years
Age: 25 
Education: 15 
PTE: 10 
Experience: 20 
SS: 5

Any chance to receive invitation from the state this or next month.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

SunV said:


> Congrats, well deserved one. hope you will get approval soon.
> 
> Very Happy for you Venkat.
> 
> Best of Luck.



Thank you, I got rejections from VIC. Now bit happy.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

eashwar said:


> congrats brother. Happy for you


Thank you, bro.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Myvisa said:


> Are you saying that we had a NSW invitation round today(12/April)?
> 
> 
> EOI Date: 25-FEB-2018
> ...




There is no round for state invitation. They send it on any workdays although many people reported to receive invitation on thr 2nd and 4th Friday every month.

But yes, quite a lot of people reported to receive invitation today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## santosh.parmi (Mar 20, 2018)

venkat said:


> Today I got NSW pre-invite
> __________________
> Developer programmer: (261312).
> PTE Result: 10/01/2018 -- 10
> ...


Congratulations Venkat!

Happy to see you got nsw invite. your points are same as mine but my Job code is Analyst prog.

I got some hope now for NSW pre invite with 10 each points for english and exp

All the best for your next stage.


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

SunV said:


> you will get the space to attach all the documents including PTE. In NSW form you have space to fill your English test results.
> 
> Attach colored copies or colored certified copies or B/W certified copies.


Thanks a lot!
Could you please let me know what all documents we have to submit for employment proof?
I guess passport should be enough for age proof.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

HPAB said:


> Thanks a lot!
> Could you please let me know what all documents we have to submit for employment proof?
> I guess passport should be enough for age proof.


Same you submitted for ACS will be fine (which includes your R&R), even though form says R&R is not mandatory if you attach ACS result but its good to attach the same.

Any additional document will not harm your case (like payslips etc but its not mandatory).

below are mandatory ones.

Mandatory:

Bio-data page of passport (Not the whole passport)

Educational qualifications – certificates academic transcript

Valid skills assessment from relevant assessing authority

English language ability results

Full curriculum vitae/resume

Other: Add your R&R submitted to ACS (as it is).

Hope this helps.


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

SunV said:


> Same you submitted for ACS will be fine (which includes your R&R), even though form says R&R is not mandatory if you attach ACS result but its good to attach the same.
> 
> Any additional document will not harm your case (like payslips etc but its not mandatory).
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot!

Since my company did not give me an employment certificate, i got my lead to do a notarized declaration for ACS. After a lot of convincing, i got a letter from HR but it just says the purpose of the HR letter is for Australian Visa purposes.
This was sometime in Feb.

Are these 2 enough? My HR letter has only my designation but the ACS declaration has my R&R.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

HPAB said:


> Thanks a lot!
> 
> Since my company did not give me an employment certificate, i got my lead to do a notarized declaration for ACS. After a lot of convincing, i got a letter from HR but it just says the purpose of the HR letter is for Australian Visa purposes.
> This was sometime in Feb.
> ...


Yes that's more than enough, If you want to add you can add payslips ( I always try to add first and last payslips, you can add 1 for every quarter) , they just want to confirm your employment.

Concentrate more on CV, NSW checks your claims are genuine or not . 

Few months back I read in this forum where person got rejected because his HR messed up with his joining/relieving dates in letter. NSW rejects very rarely but those are genuine rejections not generic like VIC.


----------



## Abul_bd (Mar 1, 2015)

Is there anyone who got NSW invitation for 263311 Telecom engineer? Seems like NSW doesn't invite 263311.


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

ugandar123 said:


> Originally Posted by vinay_1187 View Post
> Guys the invitation is usually Fridays , does any one got the pre invite for 261313 (software Engineer) with 70 points ???
> 
> Shall we wait for few more hours OR is this over and out for this week
> ...


Already Friday started in Aus.


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi mates I have with me approval by NSW which I received on 28/03/18 everything is ready except one my wifes passport is underprocess and hope that I will get it by the start of May My query is if now I file my visa application and within next 20 days upload the PCC and medicals will it be considered as loaded upfront or I will have to wait for the CO contact for the PCC and medicals or should I submit my and my childs medical before hand and later on file wife's medical and PCC Thanks

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

I have below query/doubt, need your help in clarifying my doubt.

I submitted the EOI initially on 29/07/2016 for 189 Visa with 60 Points.

Then I updated the EOI on 22/12/2017 for 189 Visa with 70 Points.

Further I updated the EOI on 13/03/2018 for 190 (NSW) with 75 Points. 

My EOI will get expire on 29/07/2018. ( after 2 years from submission date).

My Skill assessment was done by ACS on 20/07/2016 and is valid till 20/07/2018.

Today (12/04/2018) I got the NSW invite. So if I accept the invite, after paying 300 AUS USD and then further NSW will assess my profile and in case of successful nomination, i will receive the INVITATION in SKILL SELECT with in the period of 12 Weeks , that means, on or before 15/07/2018.

Now my doubt/query is:

By that time my EOI and ACS Expiry date will be too near, I might lost the opportunity to accept the invitation received in SKILL SELECT.

Please help me in sharing more information to clarify my doubts.


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> I have below query/doubt, need your help in clarifying my doubt.
> 
> I submitted the EOI initially on 29/07/2016 for 189 Visa with 60 Points.
> 
> ...



I don't think so. As after approval from NSW your DOE should not matter for DHA. Congrats for ur invite. Patience rewarded. What's ur skill code mate?


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> I have below query/doubt, need your help in clarifying my doubt.
> 
> I submitted the EOI initially on 29/07/2016 for 189 Visa with 60 Points.
> 
> ...


This is good one. I will watch thread to get answer from experts. But i think you will be able to login in your expired EoI and inside login you should see "expired". So any correspondence could also be seen inside the EoI, I believe. Also, what matters is getting invite before EoI expires but the question is whether Pre-Invite also get counted in that?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

foxes said:


> NSW doesn’t really have any invitation round.
> 
> However, based on the trend they usually send many invitations on the 2nd and 4th Friday of the month, which should be this Friday.
> 
> ...




They send daily, some days more some less... some fridays there is hikes... but not really a trend


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R#2018 (Apr 5, 2018)

Anyone received invite today for 2613XX?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

venkat said:


> Today I got NSW pre-invite
> 
> __________________
> 
> ...




Congratulations Venkat. 
Happy for you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Desihum said:


> Ok got it. Thanks alot
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk




Hi Desihum,

Congratulations bro. 
Appreciate if uou cn share ur occupation and points brk down. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Any one got the invite from 261313 and pte 10. ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myvisa (Apr 6, 2018)

What’s your total points and EOI effective date?

I am also in the same boat. Points: 70+5(SS), Software Engineer, EOI Effective Date: 25 FEB 2018.

Apparently NSW is issuing more invitations for Developer Programmers, Analysts Programmers over the Software Engineers. 

Is that true?


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

*Dutton's visa switch turns 10,000 residents into skilled migrants*

Finally got answer where our invites are going 

Dutton's visa switch turns 10,000 residents into skilled migrants



http://www.abc.net.au/news/2018-04-13/how-dutton-slowed-immigration/9646602


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Myvisa said:


> What’s your total points and EOI effective date?
> 
> I am also in the same boat. Points: 70+5(SS), Software Engineer, EOI Effective Date: 25 FEB 2018.
> 
> ...




Im also same category with 10 eng and spouse points. 
Still waiting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi members,

My eoi is 5-jan-2018 
Education 15
Experience 10
Age 30 
Spouse 
Pte 10
Anzsco code 261313 

When can I expect invite


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Divkasi said:


> Hi members,
> 
> My eoi is 5-jan-2018
> Education 15
> ...


Hi Mate, 
I'm also waiting with the exact same points as you.
Hard luck for us man..So disappointed.


----------



## Divkasi (Mar 21, 2018)

Don’t know when they invite software engineer. Already lost hope in 189. Hope nsw invites. 261313 too soon


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Divkasi said:


> Don’t know when they invite software engineer. Already lost hope in 189. Hope nsw invites. 261313 too soon


Hmm..Seems like that..Disappointed.
Have you heard anybody got 261313 yesterday?
still searching


----------



## R#2018 (Apr 5, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hmm..Seems like that..Disappointed.
> Have you heard anybody got 261313 yesterday?
> still searching


I could see one from immi tracker, but he has 75 points and 9 for PTE


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Damn..Why they only issuing ITAs only for 1312 and 1311.. Whts the problem with 1313.
This trend is really annoying.
WT$


----------



## jumboking (Apr 11, 2018)

Hello,

When should I expect the invite?

EOI submission: 11th April 2018 with ANZSCO Code: 262112 ICT Security Specialist

Experience: 15 Points
PTE-A: 10 Points
Education: 15 Points
Age: 30 Points

EOI Lodged for 189: 70 Points
EOI Lodged with 190 (NSW): 70 + 5 Points


Thanks
Jumbo


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

jumboking said:


> Hello,
> 
> When should I expect the invite?
> 
> ...


To be honest, no one can predict your invitation since you got 70+5. wait for it or go for PTE 20


----------



## jumboking (Apr 11, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> To be honest, no one can predict your invitation since you got 70+5. wait for it or go for PTE 20


Thanks a lot for your response. I just missed 20 in PTE by just 2 points. I'll try again.

Will PTE 20 really make a difference?

Regards,
Jumbo


----------



## R#2018 (Apr 5, 2018)

jumboking said:


> Thanks a lot for your response. I just missed 20 in PTE by just 2 points. I'll try again.
> 
> Will PTE 20 really make a difference?
> 
> ...


PTE 20 will take you to 80 points and then you won't need state sponsorship


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

jumboking said:


> Thanks a lot for your response. I just missed 20 in PTE by just 2 points. I'll try again.
> 
> Will PTE 20 really make a difference?
> 
> ...


Yes man.Trust me it will definitely the PR ticket for AUS.
Go for it man, dnt wait.


----------



## meetsudheer (Nov 18, 2017)

I am also waiting since 15-Feb-18 for NSW Invite with PTE 10 Points and overall 75.

Hope NSW will soon invite 261313 Software Engineers as this week they have released invites for other code with PTE 10.

Experience: 10 Points
PTE-A: 10 Points
Education: 15 Points
Age: 30 Points
Spouse :5 Points

EOI Lodged on 15-Feb-2018, 189: 70 Points
EOI Lodged on 15-Feb-18 , 190 (NSW): 70 + 5 Points


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

SunV said:


> Yes that's more than enough, If you want to add you can add payslips ( I always try to add first and last payslips, you can add 1 for every quarter) , they just want to confirm your employment.
> 
> Concentrate more on CV, NSW checks your claims are genuine or not .
> 
> Few months back I read in this forum where person got rejected because his HR messed up with his joining/relieving dates in letter. NSW rejects very rarely but those are genuine rejections not generic like VIC.


Thank you so much! Is it possible to share your CV with me so that i can compare mine with it?

Planning to complete the application by 14th April


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Anyone got invitation today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

any 233512, mechanical engineer got invite from NSW??


Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

HPAB said:


> Thank you so much! Is it possible to share your CV with me so that i can compare mine with it?
> 
> Planning to complete the application by 14th April


I can't share my CV, Please find my CV template below for your reference.

<<Name>>
Phone: 
Address: 
Present Employer: 
Previous Employers: 
Electronic Mail ID: 
Work Experience: 

__________________________________________________ __________________

Business Profile



Employment Summary

Company	Website	Designation	From	To

<<Table Format>>	




Project Experience Summary


Period: 
Customer/Project: <<Project 1>>
Company: 
Designation/Role: 
Work Location:
Project Description: 

Responsibilities: 



Period: 
Customer/Project: <<Project 2>>
Company: 
Designation/Role: 
Work Location:
Project Description: 

Responsibilities: 



Period: 
Customer/Project: <<Project 3>>
Company: 
Designation/Role: 
Work Location:
Project Description: 

Responsibilities: 



Technical Skills

Products	
rchitect Products 
Industry Products 
Business Intelligence Products	
Other Software Products/Languages	
Domain Experience	

<<Table Format>>



Rewards and Recognition:


Education Summary:

Degree and Date	Institute/University	Major and Specialization


<<Table Format>>	

Personal Details

Date of Birth	
Sex	
Nationality	
Marital Status	
Hobbies	

<<Table Format>>

References

Provided on request.


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

SunV said:


> I can't share my CV, Please find my CV template below for your reference.
> 
> <<Name>>
> Phone:
> ...


Thanks a lot! This is what i was looking for


----------



## Stevefranc (Mar 13, 2017)

sharv said:


> any 233512, mechanical engineer got invite from NSW??
> 
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk




I dont think NSW even invites mechanical engineers eventhough their demand list has the occupation. The last invite from NSW to a mechanical engineer is seen in 2015-2016 as per immitracker regardless of points..I wonder why they even list our occupation on the list buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Stevefranc said:


> I dont think NSW even invites mechanical engineers eventhough their demand list has the occupation. The last invite from NSW to a mechanical engineer is seen in 2015-2016 as per immitracker regardless of points..I wonder why they even list our occupation on the list buddy
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thats really unfortunate.. been waiting for an invite since 2016 december.. increased points in pte making it to 70 last month but the wait dont seem to last..

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## shaifu (Jan 22, 2018)

Can you please send me CV format or sample CV of finance and accounts field.

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gohar Rehman (Oct 14, 2017)

any success for ETs?


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi every1

When should I expect the invite?

EOI submission: today, 13th April 2018
ANZSCO Code: 261313 Software Engineer

Experience: 0 Points
Education: 15
Age: 30
English: 20
Aus Education: 5
ProfessionalYear: 5

75+5


Thanks


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

kaanixir said:


> Hi every1
> 
> When should I expect the invite?
> 
> ...




Very soon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaanixir (Mar 27, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Very soon
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got about 3 weeks left. If I get the preinvite, they say itll take more than a month for final invitation ? 

We probably dont get a bridge visa after the preinvite I guess... Any chance this can be finalized until 8 May ?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

kaanixir said:


> I got about 3 weeks left. If I get the preinvite, they say itll take more than a month for final invitation ?
> 
> We probably dont get a bridge visa after the preinvite I guess... Any chance this can be finalized until 8 May ?


You have bright chances for 189 but that also in June rounds. You would be very lucky if you get invite in on 2 may round (if it happens).

Regarding 190 : if you get pre-invite/ITA from NSW you can ask for expedite the process. as per below link if you are working in NSW or at least you can try.

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ominated-migration-190/after-you-have-applied

Can my application be expedited?
Requests to expedite the processing of a nomination application would only be considered in very limited circumstances, for example, if:

You will lose points for age if the application is not finalised soon enough or
*Your visa is expiring and you have been and still are working in NSW.*
Please note that visa expiry alone would not warrant consideration for expedited processing. If we have agreed to expedite the processing of your application, we will endeavour to finalise the application as quickly as possible. However, we cannot guarantee a faster outcome and you should not make any arrangements on that assumption.




out of the topic: that's why we all always suggest others if they get 190 invite then withdraw 189 so people like you get chance early who need invite very badly.

Best of luck


----------



## meetsudheer (Nov 18, 2017)

Any one received Invite today.


Experience: 10 Points
PTE-A: 10 Points
Education: 15 Points
Age: 30 Points
Spouse :5 Points

EOI Lodged on 15-Feb-2018, 189: 70 Points
EOI Lodged on 15-Feb-18 , 190 (NSW): 70 + 5 Points


----------



## gio87 (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi friends,

I need your help please!!!!
I just submitted my application to NSW for nomination and after paying the fee I received an email that my application was received. However after checking the attachments I found out that my skill assessment didn't go through. So, what should I do?? Any similar stories?? Should I send an email to them quoting my SRN and providing the document in there?? Your guidance will help a lot!!


----------



## jumboking (Apr 11, 2018)

Is there any difference if we have submit 189 and 190 (NSW) within the same EOI or separate EOI for 189 and 190 (NSW)?

Thanks!


----------



## gio87 (Mar 14, 2017)

jumboking said:


> Is there any difference if we have submit 189 and 190 (NSW) within the same EOI or separate EOI for 189 and 190 (NSW)?
> 
> Thanks!


No difference at all.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

jumboking said:


> Is there any difference if we have submit 189 and 190 (NSW) within the same EOI or separate EOI for 189 and 190 (NSW)?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!




If you have 189 and 190 within a same EOI, once you get invited for either one, your other EOI will be deactivated. Whereas if you have one EOI for each, the other one will still be active so you still have a chance to be invited under the other visa type.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vineetanandjha (Aug 7, 2014)

foxes said:


> If you have 189 and 190 within a same EOI, once you get invited for either one, your other EOI will be deactivated. Whereas if you have one EOI for each, the other one will still be active so you still have a chance to be invited under the other visa type.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Correct, Better to Submit Separate EoI for subclass 189, and even separate EoI for Each state (whichever state you like) for subclass 190.


----------



## nnk_ec (Nov 17, 2017)

Hi All,
This might be not related to this thread, but can some one kindly help me with the good pte reading preparation material pls?? I took pte twice, scores are as below,
Attempt1: R/W/L/S - 77/80/85/90 
Attempt2: R/W/L/S - 77/80/81/90 

Somehow I am stuck with 77 in reading. Can someone help me/guide me cross that 79 mark in reading pls??


----------



## ravi.nidadavolu (Jul 1, 2017)

gio87 said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I need your help please!!!!
> I just submitted my application to NSW for nomination and after paying the fee I received an email that my application was received. However after checking the attachments I found out that my skill assessment didn't go through. So, what should I do?? Any similar stories?? Should I send an email to them quoting my SRN and providing the document in there?? Your guidance will help a lot!!


Reply to the email you received with the application submitted status and send them the document listing out the issue. They will accept it.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> Reply to the email you received with the application submitted status and send them the document listing out the issue. They will accept it.


Hi can you please tell me ins there any chance for me as structural engineer 233214 with 65+5 points to get the invite.
Also do they invite as per the ANZSCO skill requirement? I mean may be in my category at this points the competition is less compared to other categories so do they consider only points?


----------



## shubhamjuneja7 (Mar 14, 2018)

nnk_ec said:


> Hi All,
> This might be not related to this thread, but can some one kindly help me with the good pte reading preparation material pls?? I took pte twice, scores are as below,
> Attempt1: R/W/L/S - 77/80/85/90
> Attempt2: R/W/L/S - 77/80/81/90
> ...


Hi! I would suggest you to follow the "e2 language" YouTube videos.... They are amazing! I went through those and appeared for my exam and I got 90,90,90,90. Overall 90!

They know this stuff....

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## gio87 (Mar 14, 2017)

ravi.nidadavolu said:


> gio87 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi friends,
> ...


Thanks for the reply.
However, this email says: " please do not reply to this email directly. Messages that will be sent here will not be read".


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

gio87 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> However, this email says: " please do not reply to this email directly. Messages that will be sent here will not be read".


Reply to the skilled.migration
Not the digital.services


----------



## hey_haho (Apr 28, 2017)

Just to share with you guys, I have received the approval email for NSW today morning, after 8 weeks of waiting.

Below are my details and timeline.


Code:261313
Age: 30
English: 20 (PTE, tried 6 times...)
Education: 15
Experience outside Australia: 5
NSW State sponsor: 5

DOE for NSW 190: 3rd Jan 2018
ITA NSW: 2nd Feb 2018
Approval from NSW: 16th Apr 2018
PCC and Medical: soon


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

Congrats

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## gio87 (Mar 14, 2017)

hey_haho said:


> Just to share with you guys, I have received the approval email for NSW today morning, after 8 weeks of waiting.
> 
> Below are my details and timeline.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate!! Well worthy the waiting!!!
All the best in your future steps!


----------



## hey_haho (Apr 28, 2017)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Congrats
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk





gio87 said:


> Congrats mate!! Well worthy the waiting!!!
> All the best in your future steps!


Thanks guys!


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

hey_haho said:


> Just to share with you guys, I have received the approval email for NSW today morning, after 8 weeks of waiting.
> 
> Below are my details and timeline.
> 
> ...


congrats mate. All the best for further process.


----------



## ArrayAussie (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi Sunv,

Do I stand a chance to get an invite in April- June 2018 timeframe for ANESCO code - 261313 for 190 NSW or 189. Points (70 +5) breakup is :- 

Age - 30
Education - 15
English - 20
Exp- 5
SS - 5

Thank in advance.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

hey_haho said:


> Just to share with you guys, I have received the approval email for NSW today morning, after 8 weeks of waiting.
> 
> Below are my details and timeline.
> 
> ...




Many congratulations! If you dont mind to share, did you apply on the same day when you got invited?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hi mates,
*
Can anyone confirm the *ANZSCO 263311* status for NSW SS ? What's the latest situation and any other state is offering *ANZSCO 263311 *. I loged my EOI in Sep,4,2017 and in que.

I will appreciate if some one guide me through the latest situation for *ANZSCO 263311*.
*
Thanks*


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

hey_haho said:


> Just to share with you guys, I have received the approval email for NSW today morning, after 8 weeks of waiting.
> 
> Below are my details and timeline.
> 
> ...


Why it takes huge time. Have I saw everyone got within 10-15 days...


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

foxes said:


> Many congratulations! If you dont mind to share, did you apply on the same day when you got invited?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey foxes,

Did you do visa lodge for NSW?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

venkat said:


> Hey foxes,
> 
> 
> 
> Did you do visa lodge for NSW?




Hi venkat, not yet. I’m still waiting for approval. It has been 5 weeks now. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

foxes said:


> Hi venkat, not yet. I’m still waiting for approval. It has been 5 weeks now.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you waiting for NSW or VIC?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

venkat said:


> Are you waiting for NSW or VIC?




NSW mate.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

foxes said:


> NSW mate.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


When you got ITA and when you applied mate? it takes time then, some ppl got within 15-20 days, some got within a week or 10 days? why NSW takes time at the moment...


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

gio87 said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> However, this email says: " please do not reply to this email directly. Messages that will be sent here will not be read".


Write to [email protected]

Please mention your reference number and EOI number in your subject line.


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

venkat said:


> When you got ITA and when you applied mate? it takes time then, some ppl got within 15-20 days, some got within a week or 10 days? why NSW takes time at the moment...


Some get it in 7 days, some in 21. I got in 6 weeks (41 days) and some had it in even more. It totally depends on the amount of time they need to verify your documents and the officer assigned to your case  Their official time is 12 weeks.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

hey_haho said:


> Just to share with you guys, I have received the approval email for NSW today morning, after 8 weeks of waiting.
> 
> Below are my details and timeline.
> 
> ...


Congrats mate!! That gives hope to people like us. I guess they have slowed down on 261313 Nominations. I am waiting for almost 7 weeks now.
Best of luck for your future process.


----------



## hey_haho (Apr 28, 2017)

foxes said:


> Many congratulations! If you dont mind to share, did you apply on the same day when you got invited?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Actually I applied on 15th Feb, a few days after I got ITA. Let me update my timeline as well.



raj.sourabh said:


> Congrats mate!! That gives hope to people like us. I guess they have slowed down on 261313 Nominations. I am waiting for almost 7 weeks now.
> Best of luck for your future process.


Thanks mate. I was a bit worried too. Best of luck to your application.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

hey_haho said:


> Actually I applied on 15th Feb, a few days after I got ITA. Let me update my timeline as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate. I was a bit worried too. Best of luck to your application.


I think 2613 code is slow, remaining codes are very fast.


----------



## pkycme (Mar 26, 2018)

Code 221214 here (Internal Auditor)

Submitted docs on 9th March after pre-invite with 75+5

Still waiting for news FYI after 6 weeks


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

pkycme said:


> Code 221214 here (Internal Auditor)
> 
> Submitted docs on 9th March after pre-invite with 75+5
> 
> Still waiting for news FYI after 6 weeks


High score... It should be there soon for you !!!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> *Hi mates,
> *
> Can anyone confirm the *ANZSCO 263311* status for NSW SS ? What's the latest situation and any other state is offering *ANZSCO 263311 *. I loged my EOI in Sep,4,2017 and in que.
> 
> ...


Ur score ??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkycme (Mar 26, 2018)

desihum said:


> high score... It should be there soon for you !!!
> 
> Sent from my oneplus a3003 using tapatalk


thank you! :d


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi friends, EOI DOE:12th Apr with 75 points, Code 233311. please share your experience. 

meanwhile what is this pre invite?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

ArrayAussie said:


> Hi Sunv,
> 
> Do I stand a chance to get an invite in April- June 2018 timeframe for ANESCO code - 261313 for 190 NSW or 189. Points (70 +5) breakup is :-
> 
> ...


Hi Mate,

You stand a good chance for NSW, but what's your DOE? as per current trend for 261313 (70+5) people with PTE 20 are waiting from mid FEB and with PTE 10 are waiting from Mid jan it's bit slow for 261313. anyways you get preference over PTE 10 for NSW as per NSW priority.


----------



## condog (Dec 9, 2017)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering what the average waiting time is from pre approval to invitation?

Code: 323214 - metal machinist
DOE: 11/03/18
Pre invite: 12/04/18 - submitted same day

Points:
Age: 30
PTE: 20
Qualifications: 10
Experience: 5
SS: 5

Thanks


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> Write to [email protected]
> 
> Please mention your reference number and EOI number in your subject line.


No information except auto reply that OUT OF OFFICE


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

AsifRehman said:


> No information except auto reply that OUT OF OFFICE


Call Them at +61 2 9934 0702 (10 am - 12:30 noon Sydney time, Monday to Friday)
with your reference number.


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> No information except auto reply that OUT OF OFFICE


Be patient. Last time I sent an email to this address I also received auto-reply for "Out of Office" because I sent during night time in Aus. The next 2 days I got a personalized reply from that email saying that they received my additional documents.


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

Hi Friends,

I have submitted application and paid fees for NSW pre-invite on 14/04/2018. Can we track this pre-invite processing anywhere after submission. Could you please help me with the next steps and what all documents do we need to keep ready for medical , police verification and Visa processing?


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

personalmailtest said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> I have submitted application and paid fees for NSW pre-invite on 14/04/2018. Can we track this pre-invite processing anywhere after submission. Could you please help me with the next steps and what all documents do we need to keep ready for medical , police verification and Visa processing?


there is no way of tracking Pre-invites.. they will send an email as soon as they evaluate your application


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

addy101 said:


> there is no way of tracking Pre-invites.. they will send an email as soon as they evaluate your application


Thanks for the prompt response. Once we get email after evaluation and get invite in skillselect, what all steps are pending after that?


----------



## ArrayAussie (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi Mate,

My DOE is 10th March. From past month I have seen cutoff of 75+5 for 261313 As per immitracker. That’s why I am getting apprehensive about getting the Preinvite from NSW. 


SunV said:


> ArrayAussie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Sunv,
> ...


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

ArrayAussie said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> My DOE is 10th March. From past month I have seen cutoff of 75+5 for 261313 As per immitracker. That’s why I am getting apprehensive about getting the Preinvite from NSW.




Last person invited from NSW ( 261313 ) as per immigration tracker was on 26-Feb-2018 (EOI) PTE 20, so with that logic and remove the 75+ pointers for 190 you will get yours by June. 

Only thing you need to consider now is most of the 75+ pointers are applying for 190 due to which competition is increased in 190 too.

Best of luck. Hope for the best.


----------



## ArrayAussie (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks Mate. Hope I get by June before any changes takes place in July 2018.


SunV said:


> ArrayAussie said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Mate,
> ...


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

ArrayAussie said:


> Thanks Mate. Hope I get by June before any changes takes place in July 2018.



don't worry.
No one knows what are the changes after Jul -2018 till the time it is not officially announced consider it as rumors.


----------



## meetsudheer (Nov 18, 2017)

Guys please post if any one has received EOI invite this week with PTE 10 points for 261313. Experts kindly suggest if I should try for PTE once again for scoring 20 pts as i have already invested so much by multiple attempts and could not improve the scores.

Also, before getting the EOI Invite can we do the Medicals and PCC done. It is advisable. 


261313

Experience: 10 Points
PTE-A: 10 Points
Education: 15 Points
Age: 30 Points
Spouse :5 Points

EOI Lodged on 15-Feb-2018, 189: 70 Points
EOI Lodged on 15-Feb-18 , 190 (NSW): 70 + 5 Points


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

meetsudheer said:


> Guys please post if any one has received EOI invite this week with PTE 10 points for 261313. Experts kindly suggest if I should try for PTE once again for scoring 20 pts as i have already invested so much by multiple attempts and could not improve the scores.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I think you should keep trying on PTE. It’s the most viable option for you at the moment.

For medicals and PCC, technically you can do that but I wouldn’t suggest you to do that given your current situation:
1. Almost no chance for 189 with 70 points.
2. It’s hard to predict your 190 NSW with 70+5 points and 10 for English. 

I would suggest you to apply for PCC and medicals once you get preinvite/state invitation from NSW.

Good luck.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meetsudheer (Nov 18, 2017)

Thank you so much foxes for the reply. Think i have to now focus only on PTE for the desired score. But this was not possible for me even after many attempts and ended up spending so much.

Just hope, all who have 10 in PTE are also invited very soon😊

All the best!!!!!!!!


----------



## ivokau (Mar 21, 2018)

Hello,

I'm preparing my CV for NSW. Is 4 pages too long? 

Thanks in advance,
Ivo


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

AsifRehman said:


> No information except auto reply that OUT OF OFFICE




When did you email them? If you did during the weekend, hence the out of office reply? Even if you got that reply, wait for a couple of days, they will send a confirmation that they received it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

hey_haho said:


> Just to share with you guys, I have received the approval email for NSW today morning, after 8 weeks of waiting.
> 
> Below are my details and timeline.
> 
> ...




Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ivokau said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm preparing my CV for NSW. Is 4 pages too long?
> 
> ...




Make it 2. 4 pages is considered long by Australian standards. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pnkjmane (Jan 23, 2018)

Hi,

Which documents did you upload for lodging thr nomination after receiving the pre-invite?


----------



## pnkjmane (Jan 23, 2018)

ivokau said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm preparing my CV for NSW. Is 4 pages too long?
> 
> ...


Hi,

What all documents are required for lodging thr nomination after receiving the pre-invite?

Thanks


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

pnkjmane said:


> Hi,
> 
> Which documents did you upload for lodging thr nomination after receiving the pre-invite?




Basically all documents to support your points claim plus your resume.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pnkjmane (Jan 23, 2018)

pnkjmane said:


> Hi,
> 
> What all documents are required for lodging thr nomination after receiving the pre-invite?
> 
> Thanks


Also, I recently got engaged and I am planning to get married soon. Will changing my EOI status from single to engaged after receiving the pre invite affect my pre invite? 

If I get an approval, what all documents will the case officer want from my spouse?

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

alzette said:


> I needed the translation of degrees and univ transcripts for the work experience assessment. Luckily I got NSW invitation right after the EOI was updated, so I have some weeks now waiting for the approval and preparing the documents.


all the best mate!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pnkjmane said:


> Also, I recently got engaged and I am planning to get married soon. Will changing my EOI status from single to engaged after receiving the pre invite affect my pre invite?
> 
> If I get an approval, what all documents will the case officer want from my spouse?
> 
> Thanks


There is no such thing as pre invite. That's the first thing. 

If you go invited for state nomination and you have applied already, and you get married before approval, you have to choice inform NSW about it and confirm with them if that's ok to update EOI. 

If after, then you can just mention in your application and upload marriage certificate.


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

Any APproval from NSW today ? It almost 7 weeks post submitting the document.


----------



## pkycme (Mar 26, 2018)

eashwar said:


> Any APproval from NSW today ? It almost 7 weeks post submitting the document.


I submitted mine on 9th March, haven't gotten anything from them. No employment verification either.

Did you get any employment verification?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pkycme said:


> I submitted mine on 9th March, haven't gotten anything from them. No employment verification either.
> 
> Did you get any employment verification?


they don't verify employment  

At least never heard of such in the past 3-4 years


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello Friends,

261312 code ppl how many days required for nomination approval? Did anyone get immediately 10 or 15 days?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

eashwar said:


> Any APproval from NSW today ? It almost 7 weeks post submitting the document.


261313 code ppl need to wait at least 7 weeks, I hope. Yesterday I saw one chinse guy he got 8th week after apply.


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

venkat said:


> 261313 code ppl need to wait at least 7 weeks, I hope. Yesterday I saw one chinse guy he got 8th week after apply.


Don't know why they are taking so much time for the approval. Our job description is similar as 261312.


----------



## pkycme (Mar 26, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> they don't verify employment
> 
> At least never heard of such in the past 3-4 years


Are you sure? I read on some forums they do. Even during visa grant stage too.

During VETASSESS I didn't receive any employment verification.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pkycme said:


> Are you sure? I read on some forums they do. Even during visa grant stage too.
> 
> During VETASSESS I didn't receive any employment verification.


Not during application for state nomination phase... they verify the employment during the visa application (i.e. less than 5% of all applicants get it).


----------



## pkycme (Mar 26, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Not during application for state nomination phase... they verify the employment during the visa application (i.e. less than 5% of all applicants get it).


Thanks for your info!


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Hello experts,

I need one clarification. Currently I have applied as Software Engineer and waiting for NSW Nomination approval, however I am looking for a job change within my company to become Scrum master/Product manager. The roles and responsibilities would change due to this.
What should be done in this case? Should we inform about this to the authorities when the job change happens and will it create a problem with my Visa application? I wouldn't be claiming any experience points for this new position.

Thanks!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

raj.sourabh said:


> Hello experts,
> 
> I need one clarification. Currently I have applied as Software Engineer and waiting for NSW Nomination approval, however I am looking for a job change within my company to become Scrum master/Product manager. The roles and responsibilities would change due to this.
> What should be done in this case? Should we inform about this to the authorities when the job change happens and will it create a problem with my Visa application? I wouldn't be claiming any experience points for this new position.
> ...


no.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> no.


Thanks for responding!


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

ANSZO code - 261312 (Developer Programmer)
Age - 31 (Will be 32 years in July 2018)

ACS - 20/07/2016

Total - 75. (65+ 5 (Partner Skills) +5(NSW) )

EOI submitted initially for 189 with (60 points) on 29/07/2016
Then updated as below:
189 EOI (70 points) - updated on 22/12/2017 
190 EOI (75 points) - NSW updated on 13/03/2018

ACS expiry - 20/07/2018
EOI expiry - 29/07/2018

Pre Invite - 12/04/2018
Applied - 14/04/2018

My query is regarding ACS expiry and EOI expiry in July 2018. As per NSW pre-invite , after applying further NSW will assess my profile and in case of successful nomination, i will receive the INVITATION in SKILL SELECT with in the period of 12 Weeks , that means, on or before 15/07/2018.

By that time my EOI and ACS Expiry date will be too near. Could you please help me if someone has faced similar scenario. How will skillselect accept the EOI if it is expired during VISA processing or in between the process as the we have to submit visa docs in 60 days . Similar is the situation with ACS. If I will apply for ACS again in July, can I update it later during Visa processing or the intermediate stages?

What is the time period to accept the invitation in skill select ?


----------



## kumarmba (Sep 23, 2016)

Hi All,

Need a clarification. We lodged 190 subclass and decided to do medicals. Our migration agent created the HAP ID but he forgot to mention that I am diabetic while creating the referral letter. I want to declare that i am diabetic but now he says he can't amend the eMedical referral letter.He says to go to the checkup with my previous reports and the doctor there can mention it as diabetes existing. The medical Center did not confirm me on this when i called to check. What should I do? How to amend the letter? Can some one help. 

Thanks
Senthilkumar


----------



## rajinder1801.singh (Dec 12, 2017)

Hi,

I got NSW pre-invite on 14 March 2018
Developer programmer: (261312). 
PTE: 20
Age: 30
Education: 15
Experience: 5
SS: 5
Total: 75(70+5)
DOE for NSW 190: 6 March 2018 
ITA NSW: 14 March 2018
EOI (190) submitted NSW : 16 March 2018

When can I expect nomination approval??


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

rajinder1801.singh said:


> Hi,
> 
> I got NSW pre-invite on 14 March 2018
> Developer programmer: (261312).
> ...




It really varies from case to case. Expect 2-8 weeks since you submitted your nomination applcation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

kumarmba said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need a clarification. We lodged 190 subclass and decided to do medicals. Our migration agent created the HAP ID but he forgot to mention that I am diabetic while creating the referral letter. I want to declare that i am diabetic but now he says he can't amend the eMedical referral letter.He says to go to the checkup with my previous reports and the doctor there can mention it as diabetes existing. The medical Center did not confirm me on this when i called to check. What should I do? How to amend the letter? Can some one help.
> 
> ...


No need to worry it happened with me also.

Just take below documents with you to medical center and they will update this in remarks section.

1) HBA1C report.
2) Latest Fasting and PP.
3) letter from doctor stating that you have controlled diabetics and your prescribed medicines/insulin.
4) latest Retina Scan/eye test (if available).


They only care that any of your internal/external body part is not damaged because of diabetics.

Hope this helps.


----------



## kumarmba (Sep 23, 2016)

SunV said:


> No need to worry it happened with me also.
> 
> Just take below documents with you to medical center and they will update this in remarks section.
> 
> ...



Thanks SunV.


----------



## ivokau (Mar 21, 2018)

Hi all,

I submitted my so-called "pre-invite" form for NSW. The confirmation email said they will take up to 12 weeks to finalize my application. Does that mean it will take 12 weeks for them to grant me state sponsorship and send me the actual application form? Or is 12 weeks the full timeline after I've lodged my application?

Thanks!
Ivo


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*75+5 waiting period*

Hi Guys,

How does the waiting period for 75+5 look like ?

I am planning to apply for NSW tomorrow.

Please help with this information


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How does the waiting period for 75+5 look like ?
> 
> ...


75+5 is high score. Def not a long wait !!

Ur anzsco ??

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Desihum said:


> 75+5 is high score. Def not a long wait !!
> 
> Ur anzsco ??
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


261311 - Analyst Programmer


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

*190 guidelines*

Hi 190 Experts,

I am planning to file 190 EOIs separately for NSW and VIC.

I would like to understand certain things for which I would like to have detailed explanation.

1. Will I be back out at any stage from 190 if I get 189 ?

2.If I back out on 190 after getting 190, will I be able to apply for 190 for same state again since my invite time got expired ?

3. What is the time I have to pay fees after I get invite in 190


----------



## amitisscorpion10 (Dec 3, 2017)

*189 vs 190 for ANZCO 233311*



*
Hello all, Hope you are doing good. I have a query if some1 may revert back to. 

I had lodged EOI in ANZCO 233311 on Dec 2017.
I did apply for 189 visa with 65 points and 190 visa for NSW and VIC with 70 points. 

If I get 190 visa invite first from VIC, should I accept that or keep waiting for 189 visa, which Im not sure is going to be fruitful soon.

What will be the differences that would really matter to me between 189 and 190 visa?

*


----------



## gio87 (Mar 14, 2017)

Hello,
I have a question. I prepard my health declarations on immiaccount and I got my Hap id. The problem is that the application was asking for my national id and an original copy to be attached with the application but I didn't find any link to upload it. So, what should I suppose to do with this???


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

ivokau said:


> Hi all,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




12 weeks is the maximum time they need to assess your documents and give you approval/grant for state nomination. Getting an approval means that you can apply for 190 visa from your skillselect account. They won’t send you any form btw.

After lodging your visa application from skillselect, then you have to wait again as DIBP will assess your application and finally grant the visa.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi 190 Experts,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. No. Having two or more separate EOIs won’t affect one or the other. They treat each EOI independently regardless of whether those EOIs are submitted by the same person. 

2. Yes.

3. Which fee are you asking about? I assume you know that 190 is a 2 stage process. If you are talking about the nomination fee for NSW ($300), then the answer is when you submit your documents to NSW. Whereas VIC doesn’t ask for any nomination fee.

However, if you are asking about 190 visa fee itself ($3,xxx) then the answer is once you lodge your visa application through skillselect.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

amitisscorpion10 said:


> *
> 
> Hello all, Hope you are doing good. I have a query if some1 may revert back to.
> 
> ...




If you want to secure a visa as soon as possible then go for 190. There is a huge backlog of 65 pointers for 189. I don’t think you will get 189 in this financial year and nobody knows what is going to happen in the next FY.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ivokau (Mar 21, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> How does the waiting period for 75+5 look like ?
> 
> ...


I waited 3 weeks for NSW. See my signature for more info.


----------



## ivokau (Mar 21, 2018)

foxes said:


> 12 weeks is the maximum time they need to assess your documents and give you approval/grant for state nomination. Getting an approval means that you can apply for 190 visa from your skillselect account. They won’t send you any form btw.
> 
> After lodging your visa application from skillselect, then you have to wait again as DIBP will assess your application and finally grant the visa.


Thanks foxes!


----------



## paul_a (Apr 17, 2018)

Hi All,

I had a 189 EOI in since October 2017 with 65 points for 312212 Civil Engineering Technician, but seen there have been no invites lower than 70 points since then. So revised yesterday to included 190 for NSW with 70 points.

I understand the 190 is separate from the invitation rounds and just depends how in demand your role is in that state. Is there any way of predicting how likely an invite is and how long it will take?

Thanks for any help.
Paul

:bounce:


312212 Civil Engineering Technician
189 EOI: 65 points
190 EOI: 70 points NSW
DOE: 17/04/2018


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Hello Friends,

Did anyone be there before approval means after pre-invite applied PCC in Singapore is it okay? Can you suggest me I will apply in Singapore PCC?


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi All, 

I am wondering are there any chance for NSW 190 (Software Engineer-261313) with:

pte: 0
age :25
exp:15 (10 years overseas and 2 years with a company in NSW)
edu:15 
spouse: 05
= 60 (60+5 if invited ) 

Thanks


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

davidng said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Unfortunately 60+5 is impossible for your occupation.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hello Friends, with 75 (incl SS) where PTE 10, is there any chance of getting NSW 190. i came to know from chats that NSW invite is not possible without PTE 20? 

is it true? please guide me friends.

in such case, do i need to lodge EOI for VIC or any other state?


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hello Friends, my total score is with PTE 10, do i really have chance for getting ITA even near future. or 
whether PTE 20 only can have better chances for ITA.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

foxes said:


> Unfortunately 60+5 is impossible for your occupation.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi mate, 

Are there any advantages of working experiences in NSW?

Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

davidng said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Are there any advantages of working experiences in NSW?
> 
> ...




Nothing in particular for state invitation. It’s just that you can claim points for the experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> Hello Friends, with 75 (incl SS) where PTE 10, is there any chance of getting NSW 190. i came to know from chats that NSW invite is not possible without PTE 20?
> 
> is it true? please guide me friends.
> 
> in such case, do i need to lodge EOI for VIC or any other state?


Hey Dillu85,

I've read in forums that NSW gives priority to applicants with superior level English skills (20 pts). However, I've seen people with 10 pts being invited too. It's really hard to tell. Only thing I can assure is that NSW has specific job requirements and if they match, they usually send out invites for applicants with even 10 pts for English. 

In my opinion, it's always good to reach 20 pts for English. I suggest you lodge the EOI now with NSW and work towards achieving 20 pts in the meantime. Who knows? You may even get the invite before you sit for PTE 

Good luck!


----------



## condog (Dec 9, 2017)

paul_a said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I had a 189 EOI in since October 2017 with 65 points for 312212 Civil Engineering Technician, but seen there have been no invites lower than 70 points since then. So revised yesterday to included 190 for NSW with 70 points.
> 
> ...



My situation is similar however I am 323214 - metal machinist. I applied on 11/03 and received my pre-invite 4 weeks later. Just waiting on my invitation but have no idea how long it will take... Good luck!


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

foxes said:


> Nothing in particular for state invitation. It’s just that you can claim points for the experience.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


thanks, I guessed that I've done some contribution and might be a potential candidate in their system LoL, now should be back to reality 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## ararmaan28 (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi friends, new to this forum Did BACHELOR OF ARCHITECTURE Experience: 2 years as architectural draftsperson 3 years as proprietor of architectural firm(currently working)
Applied for vetassess assessment on 15-3-18 as an architectural draftsperson
Query: 
how much work experience they will deduct in my case? 
Will NSW give state nomination in this occupation with 60+5 points
How long do they take for the outcome?


----------



## chetansharma123 (Apr 18, 2018)

Hello Everyone

Good to see this forum post. I have submitted the EOI on *April 11*, 2018 with *75 points* under subclass *190 for NSW*.

When can I expect the invite?

Thanks in advance


----------



## paul_a (Apr 17, 2018)

condog said:


> My situation is similar however I am 323214 - metal machinist. I applied on 11/03 and received my pre-invite 4 weeks later. Just waiting on my invitation but have no idea how long it will take... Good luck!


Nice one. Did you have 65+5 points? 
Just wondering how you know if you have enough points that will eventually get an invite??

The 189 they have statistics so you can see your chances, but not sure if they have invitation results for each state and 190. I've googled it and cant see any.

I still have until September 2019 on my 457, but would rather sort it out sooner the better.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Hi All, 

Anyone in here got a NSW 190 invitation for Electronics Engineer-233411 with 60+5?

Thanks


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Guys what is the trend for 75+5 in NSW 261311.

Someone should have applied for it and got it. 

Someone throw please some light on the latest DOE with 75+5. I also have 20 in PTE-A


----------



## condog (Dec 9, 2017)

paul_a said:


> Nice one. Did you have 65+5 points?
> Just wondering how you know if you have enough points that will eventually get an invite??
> 
> The 189 they have statistics so you can see your chances, but not sure if they have invitation results for each state and 190. I've googled it and cant see any.
> ...


Yeah mate 65+5 including 20 for PTE.
I’m not 100% I’ll get an invite but I’m pretty confident. I’ve read some people getting them with just 55+5 on here. Especially since my trade is on the national shortage list. 

The pre invite i received says it will take no longer than 12 weeks for them to get back to me, so i would say you will definitely have it sorted before your visa is up, but don’t hold me to it.


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

*Thank You*

God bless yhou dear and you added thought of hope to me



Rif_Z said:


> Hey Dillu85,
> 
> I've read in forums that NSW gives priority to applicants with superior level English skills (20 pts). However, I've seen people with 10 pts being invited too. It's really hard to tell. Only thing I can assure is that NSW has specific job requirements and if they match, they usually send out invites for applicants with even 10 pts for English.
> 
> ...


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

can you share nation shortage list as quoted below : please dear



condog said:


> Yeah mate 65+5 including 20 for PTE.
> I’m not 100% I’ll get an invite but I’m pretty confident. I’ve read some people getting them with just 55+5 on here. Especially since my trade is on the national shortage list.
> 
> The pre invite i received says it will take no longer than 12 weeks for them to get back to me, so i would say you will definitely have it sorted before your visa is up, but don’t hold me to it.


----------



## condog (Dec 9, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> can you share nation shortage list as quoted below : please dear
> 
> [


Iscah uploaded it a few weeks ago.

https://docs.jobs.gov.au/system/files/doc/other/skillshortagelistaus_8.pdf


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Oh my god, my profession code is not listed in the pdf below.

however, inside state wise shortages, i got this attached one but unable to understand where shortage is there or not. still if it is so, how can we know ceiling and last considered EOI date.




condog said:


> Iscah uploaded it a few weeks ago.
> 
> https://docs.jobs.gov.au/system/files/doc/other/skillshortagelistaus_8.pdf


----------



## paul_a (Apr 17, 2018)

condog said:


> Yeah mate 65+5 including 20 for PTE.
> I’m not 100% I’ll get an invite but I’m pretty confident. I’ve read some people getting them with just 55+5 on here. Especially since my trade is on the national shortage list.
> 
> The pre invite i received says it will take no longer than 12 weeks for them to get back to me, so i would say you will definitely have it sorted before your visa is up, but don’t hold me to it.


Yeah, I would assume you will get it no bother. Why bother issuing the pre-invite otherwise. 

My jobs not on the shortage list, but at least can have some hope I will get an invite eventually. Rather than no hope with the 189.

I spoke to someone else on another thread in this forum who went for the same job code 190 NSW as me and got it within a few weeks at the start of this year, so will leave it a couple of months and see what happens :fingerscrossed:

Thanks. Good luck with yours.


----------



## mmmukul (Apr 6, 2018)

paul_a said:


> Yeah, I would assume you will get it no bother. Why bother issuing the pre-invite otherwise.
> 
> My jobs not on the shortage list, but at least can have some hope I will get an invite eventually. Rather than no hope with the 189.
> 
> ...


Hello All.

Any idea when an invite to be expected?
EOI - 12-04-2018
Points - 80
Subclass - 190(NSW)


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

foxes said:


> 12 weeks is the maximum time they need to assess your documents and give you approval/grant for state nomination. Getting an approval means that you can apply for 190 visa from your skillselect account. They won’t send you any form btw.
> 
> After lodging your visa application from skillselect, then you have to wait again as DIBP will assess your application and finally grant the visa.
> 
> ...


Hi , what is the probability of sending final invitation to apply for Visa in case pre invite is sent by NSW.

TIA


----------



## sivaj (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi Good morning all.
.Any one Who got Pre invite for NSW on 16th March,Got ITA/190 Final invite for Developer programmer or Software engineer code 2613..?



Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## the_afterthot (Aug 12, 2010)

mmmukul said:


> Hello All.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The invites are usually issued on Fridays, so maybe 20th April.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the_afterthot (Aug 12, 2010)

mmmukul said:


> Hello All.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*that depends on a lot of parameters tho - is it 80 including state nomination? Occupation? English scores...etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkycme (Mar 26, 2018)

To those who got ITA in Feb / March 2018

I would like to find out if you all gotten approval yet and in process for visa grant?

I submitted documents on 9th March but still waiting


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

raj.sourabh said:


> Hi , what is the probability of sending final invitation to apply for Visa in case pre invite is sent by NSW.
> 
> 
> 
> TIA




From what I’ve heard, NSW rarely rejects application given you are able to proof your points claim.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

pkycme said:


> To those who got ITA in Feb / March 2018
> 
> I would like to find out if you all gotten approval yet and in process for visa grant?
> 
> I submitted documents on 9th March but still waiting




I submitted mine on 5 Mar and am still waiting for approval. I know two people who submitted in mid Feb and are still waiting too.

If you look at the ImmiTracker, apparently it’s not rare cases where NSW took close to 12 weeks to send approvals.

Best of luck to both of us!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkycme (Mar 26, 2018)

foxes said:


> I submitted mine on 5 Mar and am still waiting for approval. I know two people who submitted in mid Feb and are still waiting too.
> 
> If you look at the ImmiTracker, apparently it’s not rare cases where NSW took close to 12 weeks to send approvals.
> 
> ...


Thanks for answering. Keep me updated when you get it!

The wait is excruciating


----------



## mmmukul (Apr 6, 2018)

priyankarebello said:


> *that depends on a lot of parameters tho - is it 80 including state nomination? Occupation? English scores...etc
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

its 75+5
ANZCO - 261313
PTE - 20 points

Thanks


----------



## the_afterthot (Aug 12, 2010)

mmmukul said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You can check the trend on https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

priyankarebello said:


> The invites are usually issued on Fridays, so maybe 20th April.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats for your approval!


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

foxes said:


> From what I’ve heard, NSW rarely rejects application given you are able to proof your points claim.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks buddy!


----------



## mmmukul (Apr 6, 2018)

priyankarebello said:


> You can check the trend on https://myimmitracker.com/en/au/trackers/expression-of-interest-sc190
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man. I've updated my stats in immitracker.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

priyankarebello said:


> *that depends on a lot of parameters tho - is it 80 including state nomination? Occupation? English scores...etc
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats bro, after a month.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

foxes said:


> I submitted mine on 5 Mar and am still waiting for approval. I know two people who submitted in mid Feb and are still waiting too.
> 
> If you look at the ImmiTracker, apparently it’s not rare cases where NSW took close to 12 weeks to send approvals.
> 
> ...


Hey Foxes,

What is your ANZSCO code?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

venkat said:


> Hey Foxes,
> 
> 
> 
> What is your ANZSCO code?




261111


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

foxes said:


> 261111
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay. I also apply for NSW approval 13/04/2018 (261312) code, what is ur PTE score, I think If you have PTE score 20 you will get immediately, I am I correct.


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

venkat said:


> Okay. I also apply for NSW approval 13/04/2018 (261312) code, what is ur PTE score, I think If you have PTE score 20 you will get immediately, I am I correct.




Bro , I have PTE 20 and still waiting . From my friends I heard they are approving based on your resume and most demanding technology In nsw 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

eashwar said:


> Bro , I have PTE 20 and still waiting . From my friends I heard they are approving based on your resume and most demanding technology In nsw
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ohhh..okay


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

eashwar said:


> Bro , I have PTE 20 and still waiting . From my friends I heard they are approving based on your resume and most demanding technology In nsw
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Is it possible for them to reject applicants based on their resume? I know VIC does that, but do you know if NSW does that too?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

venkat said:


> Okay. I also apply for NSW approval 13/04/2018 (261312) code, what is ur PTE score, I think If you have PTE score 20 you will get immediately, I am I correct.




I have 20 for PTE and yet am still waiting


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gio87 (Mar 14, 2017)

foxes said:


> eashwar said:
> 
> 
> > Bro , I have PTE 20 and still waiting . From my friends I heard they are approving based on your resume and most demanding technology In nsw
> ...


I spoke to my agent on Tues and she asvised that NSW is the best state that you can get nomination from and that rarely rejects an application and the reason will be only if you can't justify the claimed points. All the officers though work on a target, it's not because of the resume. On a monthly basis they can't exceed this target and includes the 189 as well. Basically, an approval means the lodgement of a 190 visa and if on that month the total number of a specific code exceeds the target (including 189 invitations) then the NSW officer has to leave some applications aside for next month when the target will start from zero again. I hope this makes sense. This is what my agent explained me when I made the same question as all of you above (why some approvals take so long??).


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi Mate, I am new to this thread. CAn anyone comments please if i have any chance for invitation from NSW based on my occupation & points.
Strucrural engineer 233214 with 65+5 points and PTE10
i have seen that my occupation in M category shortage in the list.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

gio87 said:


> I spoke to my agent on Tues and she asvised that NSW is the best state that you can get nomination from and that rarely rejects an application and the reason will be only if you can't justify the claimed points. All the officers though work on a target, it's not because of the resume. On a monthly basis they can't exceed this target and includes the 189 as well. Basically, an approval means the lodgement of a 190 visa and if on that month the total number of a specific code exceeds the target (including 189 invitations) then the NSW officer has to leave some applications aside for next month when the target will start from zero again. I hope this makes sense. This is what my agent explained me when I made the same question as all of you above (why some approvals take so long??).




Thanks for your response. This is so comforting.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

foxes said:


> Is it possible for them to reject applicants based on their resume? I know VIC does that, but do you know if NSW does that too?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I don't think NSW will reject a candidate based on their resume. Have gone through hundreds of threads related to the aforementioned notion when I sense it's too long for the approval. Also, there are cases in IMMITracker where approval was given even beyond 12 weeks. So we need to wait with our fingers crossed.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

eashwar said:


> I don't think NSW will reject a candidate based on their resume. Have gone through hundreds of threads related to the aforementioned notion when I sense it's too long for the approval. Also, there are cases in IMMITracker where approval was given even beyond 12 weeks. So we need to wait with our fingers crossed.




I see. Best of luck mate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

gio87 said:


> I spoke to my agent on Tues and she asvised that NSW is the best state that you can get nomination from and that rarely rejects an application and the reason will be only if you can't justify the claimed points. All the officers though work on a target, it's not because of the resume. On a monthly basis they can't exceed this target and includes the 189 as well. Basically, an approval means the lodgement of a 190 visa and if on that month the total number of a specific code exceeds the target (including 189 invitations) then the NSW officer has to leave some applications aside for next month when the target will start from zero again. I hope this makes sense. This is what my agent explained me when I made the same question as all of you above (why some approvals take so long??).


Logically what you are saying make sense. But, couple of my friends got their NSW invitation and approval within a 10 days time and their occupation is most demand as per seek.com. And there is this guy(colleague of mine) who applied in 2017 as a software engineer with some older technology got his approval after 85 days of waiting. 
Only the official knows on what basis they are giving approval. Till then we could console each other.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

foxes said:


> Is it possible for them to reject applicants based on their resume? I know VIC does that, but do you know if NSW does that too?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never do NSW like that, it takes the time that's it. 100/200 % you will get approval (Nomination)


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

*tapatalk*

guys what is this "tapatalk" i could see in many message signatures..



foxes said:


> Thanks for your response. This is so comforting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

skrp2000in said:


> Hi Mate, I am new to this thread. CAn anyone comments please if i have any chance for invitation from NSW based on my occupation & points.
> Strucrural engineer 233214 with 65+5 points and PTE10
> i have seen that my occupation in M category shortage in the list.


Hi mate,

When I can get the shortage list indicator? 

Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

Dillu85 said:


> guys what is this "tapatalk" i could see in many message signatures..


Why don't U ask Google, mate

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> guys what is this "tapatalk" i could see in many message signatures..


It's an app which allows you to access this forum using Mobiles.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

eashwar said:


> It's an app which allows you to access this forum using Mobiles.


What is your skills? Java or .NET.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

davidng said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> When I can get the shortage list indicator?
> 
> ...


https://docs.jobs.gov.au/collections/skill-shortage-lists-0


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi everyone,

ANZCO 233311 Electrical Engineer

Age : 30

Edu : 15

PTE : 20

Exp : 5

EOI 189: 17th March 2018

EOI 190 : 20th March 2018

Preinvite NSW : 12th April 2018

Applied : 12th April 2018

And waiting......




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

its updated in 2013? is it outdated...



skrp2000in said:


> https://docs.jobs.gov.au/collections/skill-shortage-lists-0


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Hi Umair

you gave a very good hope, thanks fo sharing your update. 
pls pm me on whatsapp +<*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> ANZCO 233311 Electrical Engineer
> 
> ...


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

venkat said:


> What is your skills? Java or .NET.


Java venkat


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

eashwar said:


> Java venkat


Ohhh.K, why NSW takes huge time for invitation there is a lot of jobs on java in NSW.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

venkat said:


> Ohhh.K, why NSW takes huge time for invitation there is a lot of jobs on java in NSW.


@venkat, NSW has its own process and they clearly states about 12 weeks timeline so as long as they revert back within 12 weeks there shouldn't be problem. 

The Jobs you see on different portals cannot be only criteria to issue invites... This process is all about patience here and there are people who are waiting since last 2 months for getting there nomination approval.

Relax and keep collecting relevant documents which you will need post approval after lodging Visa.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> its updated in 2013? is it outdated...


download the required document.... those were updated in Dec 2017 and published in March 2018 
attached for example.


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> its updated in 2013? is it outdated...


Hi by the way what is may chance to get an invitation with 65+5 points in structural engg 233214?


----------



## xchaman (Dec 15, 2017)

Hi Everyone, just wanted to update i got my PR on 17/04/2018 in 89 days of lodgement of 190 visa. Good luck to you all.

Cheers


----------



## vkbaghel (Jun 24, 2017)

xchaman said:


> Hi Everyone, just wanted to update i got my PR on 17/04/2018 in 89 days of lodgement of 190 visa. Good luck to you all.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats...were you onshore...

Sent from my SM-G615FU using Tapatalk


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

xchaman said:


> Hi Everyone, just wanted to update i got my PR on 17/04/2018 in 89 days of lodgement of 190 visa. Good luck to you all.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

xchaman said:


> Hi Everyone, just wanted to update i got my PR on 17/04/2018 in 89 days of lodgement of 190 visa. Good luck to you all.
> 
> Cheers


congrats


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

xchaman said:


> Hi Everyone, just wanted to update i got my PR on 17/04/2018 in 89 days of lodgement of 190 visa. Good luck to you all.
> 
> Cheers


Cool man. Your code and points break down?

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hey_haho (Apr 28, 2017)

xchaman said:


> Hi Everyone, just wanted to update i got my PR on 17/04/2018 in 89 days of lodgement of 190 visa. Good luck to you all.
> 
> Cheers


Congrats!!!


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

*NSW sponsorship 2613* 65+5*

Hello everyone,

Whether I can expect NSW pre-invite in July 2018 if the same trend continues?

EOI : 19-Apr-2018
189 : 65
190 : 65+5 NSW
5 more points for local experience by end of June 2018 i.e 70+5 NSW 

Thanks in advance !


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Deva007 said:


> Cool man. Your code and points break down?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




It’s in his signature. Tapatalk user can tap on one’s profile to see the signature.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

gopiit04 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




When your total points change, your DOE will change too. Given current trend, applicants with 70+5 points do not get invited within a month. I would say expect at least 2 months. It can be even longer since you have 10 points for English.

Keep in mind that July 2018 is new financial year and there might be changes in the visa system that will affect your chance too.

I would personally encourage you to retake PTE and get 20 points. With 75+5 you have much higher chance to get invited within few weeks.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

foxes said:


> When your total points change, your DOE will change too. Given current trend, applicants with 70+5 points do not get invited within a month. I would say expect at least 2 months. It can be even longer since you have 10 points for English.
> 
> Keep in mind that July 2018 is new financial year and there might be changes in the visa system that will affect your chance too.
> 
> ...



The current trend of 2 months is for the Pre-invite or the ITA?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

pravincv said:


> The current trend of 2 months is for the Pre-invite or the ITA?




Pre-invite for his occupation (2613xx)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Anybody got the invite today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

foxes said:


> Pre-invite for his occupation (2613xx)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is the trend any dfferent for 2611**?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

pravincv said:


> Is the trend any dfferent for 2611**?




It’s hard to say at this stage. I haven’t heard any ICT BA invited by NSW this month. I myself got pre-invite in about 1 month (check my signature).




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

KasunTharaka said:


> Anybody got the invite today?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No invitations bro.:fingerscrossed:


----------



## pkycme (Mar 26, 2018)

foxes said:


> It’s hard to say at this stage. I haven’t heard any ICT BA invited by NSW this month. I myself got pre-invite in about 1 month (check my signature).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I also got my ITA on 2nd March and submitted docs on 9th March.. still waiting ...

Do update me when you have received NSW approval


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

pkycme said:


> I also got my ITA on 2nd March and submitted docs on 9th March.. still waiting ...
> 
> Do update me when you have received NSW approval


What is your ICT code?


----------



## pkycme (Mar 26, 2018)

venkat said:


> What is your ICT code?


221214 - Internal Auditor
75+5


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

pkycme said:


> 221214 - Internal Auditor
> 75+5


Okay. I am also waiting for approval...


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Average time for NSW was earlier presumed to be around 30 to 35 from nomination application to approval, but it's going beyond that now. Iam still waiting for the approval....


----------



## Fillipich (Jul 28, 2017)

foxes said:


> It’s hard to say at this stage. I haven’t heard any ICT BA invited by NSW this month. I myself got pre-invite in about 1 month (check my signature).
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I received my invitation from NSW on 12/04/2018. 

ICT BA 261111 - 70+5 SS
PTE - 20
Age - 25
Exp - 15
Edu - 10
SS - 5
EOI Effect Date - 15/03/2018


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Fillipich said:


> I received my invitation from NSW on 12/04/2018.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Good to know! Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NCH (Oct 13, 2017)

I have been granted 190 visas with NSW state sponsorship. 

I moved here 2 weeks ago and do I need to inform any relevant authority in NSW about arrival and starting 2 years commitment?


----------



## Paaz21 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi Folks, got NSW approval. ANZSCO 321212. State invite 02/03/18, submitted 07/03/18, Approval 19/04/18


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

Paaz21 said:


> Hi Folks, got NSW approval. ANZSCO 321212. State invite 02/03/18, submitted 07/03/18, Approval 19/04/18


COngrats mate.. All the best for further process.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

foxes said:


> Pre-invite for his occupation (2613xx)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


can you please guide same question for 233512( mechanical engg.) 
i applied nsw on 6 march with 70+5, 20 in english.. can i expect pre invite ? 
thank you 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paaz21 (Sep 7, 2017)

eashwar said:


> COngrats mate.. All the best for further process.


Thanks Eashwar patience pays on this process, yours coming soon :fingerscrossed:


----------



## HARESHNN (Nov 25, 2017)

*Congratulations*



Paaz21 said:


> Hi Folks, got NSW approval. ANZSCO 321212. State invite 02/03/18, submitted 07/03/18, Approval 19/04/18


Congratulations Bro,

Can you please let me know your points break-up ?

Thank you


----------



## mmmukul (Apr 6, 2018)

*Inputs please.*

Guys,

My EOI have both 189(75) and 190 NSW(75+5) for 261313, DOE: 18/03/2018, 12/04/2018 respectively.

Q1 - When should I expect invite for 190?
Q2 - What would be the status in the skill select when I get invite for 190?

Please suggest.

Thanks


----------



## Paaz21 (Sep 7, 2017)

HARESHNN said:


> Paaz21 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks, got NSW approval. ANZSCO 321212. State invite 02/03/18, submitted 07/03/18, Approval 19/04/18
> ...



60w/o ss, IELTS 7, Age 34, Exp 15yrs, offshore


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

mmmukul said:


> Guys,
> 
> My EOI have both 189(75) and 190 NSW(75+5) for 261313, DOE: 18/03/2018, 12/04/2018 respectively.
> 
> ...


u re 75 pointer ...why u even looking for 190?? go for 189...wait for other rounds


----------



## kumarmba (Sep 23, 2016)

*Visa lodged*

Hi all,

We lodged our visa through our agent on 05th march. Till now CO is not assigned also medicals is not done. Can anyone update when a CO can be assigned. Also please confirm if anyone submitted during first week of march and what is the status of CO assignment.


Thanks.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

Paaz21 said:


> Hi Folks, got NSW approval. ANZSCO 321212. State invite 02/03/18, submitted 07/03/18, Approval 19/04/18


Congrats bro, all the best for further process.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

kumarmba said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We lodged our visa through our agent on 05th march. Till now CO is not assigned also medicals is not done. Can anyone update when a CO can be assigned. Also please confirm if anyone submitted during first week of march and what is the status of CO assignment.
> 
> ...


Not require to come back CO to you, apply all your docs at a time before asking CO, this is the good chance to get the direct grant from them.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

kumarmba said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We lodged our visa through our agent on 05th march. Till now CO is not assigned also medicals is not done. Can anyone update when a CO can be assigned. Also please confirm if anyone submitted during first week of march and what is the status of CO assignment.
> 
> ...


Generate hapids and finish your medical...i also lodge on 15 mar


----------



## condog (Dec 9, 2017)

Paaz21 said:


> Hi Folks, got NSW approval. ANZSCO 321212. State invite 02/03/18, submitted 07/03/18, Approval 19/04/18


Congratulations mate. What date did you get the pre invite?


----------



## Paaz21 (Sep 7, 2017)

condog said:


> Paaz21 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Folks, got NSW approval. ANZSCO 321212. State invite 02/03/18, submitted 07/03/18, Approval 19/04/18
> ...



State invite received 02-03-18


----------



## shubhamjuneja7 (Mar 14, 2018)

Paaz21 said:


> 60w/o ss, IELTS 7, Age 34, Exp 15yrs, offshore


Hey paaz21,

How long did it take for you between your EOI Lodgement and NSW pre-invite?

I have filed my EOI on March 9, 2018 with 65 + 5 points. Age - 30, Edu - 15, Eng - 20, NSW - 5, ANZSCO 263111 

Hoping to match scenarios since we have same total.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paaz21 (Sep 7, 2017)

shubhamjuneja7 said:


> Hey paaz21,
> 
> How long did it take for you between your EOI Lodgement and NSW pre-invite?
> 
> ...




According to NSW here is the selection criteria,

"Selection process
The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

Occupation
Australian Department of Home Affairs points score
English language ability
Skilled employment
Where candidates have the same ranking on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their points claims were last updated in SkillSelect."


I hope this answers your question 

Lodged EOI on 15/02/18 but we have different ANZSCO codes thus giving different time frames for invitation


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sharv said:


> can you please guide same question for 233512( mechanical engg.)
> i applied nsw on 6 march with 70+5, 20 in english.. can i expect pre invite ?
> thank you
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk




I’m sorry, I’m not familiar with your occupation. But generally speaking, you should get it soon since your occupation is on the priority list and you have 20 pts for English.

Best of luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

mmmukul said:


> Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I assume you are aware that 190 is a two stages process unlike 189.

You should expect invitation to apply for state nomination in few weeks. 

Your status in the skillselect won’t change at this stage. Once your state nomination approved, the status will change to “invited”.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

EOI submitted on July 03, 2017 with 65 for 189 and 70 for 190 NSW for 261313, still no clue whats going on, can anybody advise?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

SgtRoswell said:


> EOI submitted on July 03, 2017 with 65 for 189 and 70 for 190 NSW for 261313, still no clue whats going on, can anybody advise?




You need more points to get invited. For 189, you need 75 points. For 190 you need 70 points without state sponsorship.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shubhamjuneja7 (Mar 14, 2018)

Paaz21 said:


> According to NSW here is the selection criteria,
> 
> "Selection process
> The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:
> ...


Thanks Paaz

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SgtRoswell (Apr 7, 2014)

foxes said:


> You need more points to get invited. For 189, you need 75 points. For 190 you need 70 points without state sponsorship.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That means probably no chance unless I increase my points? What are the points cut off these days ?


----------



## shubhamjuneja7 (Mar 14, 2018)

foxes said:


> You need more points to get invited. For 189, you need 75 points. For 190 you need 70 points without state sponsorship.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi foxes,

Well when you state these figures, these are based out of current trends right? This isn't the factual requirement. Am I correct in saying so? The reason I ask is because I have similar point score and have filed the eoi in March 18. Just wondering if I'll have to as kon necessarily have to increase my points score or I shall wait! If I go by the data, generally there's an outflow of invites during the new fiscal which isn't too far in July. I know things might change for the good or the bad, but if more invites are sent in July and August, am I wrong in being hopeful? I mean isn't there any chance?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

SgtRoswell said:


> That means probably no chance unless I increase my points? What are the points cut off these days ?




Correct. Try to get 20 for PTE.

I just told you what the points cut off at this moment.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

shubhamjuneja7 said:


> Hi foxes,
> 
> Well when you state these figures, these are based out of current trends right? This isn't the factual requirement. Am I correct in saying so? The reason I ask is because I have similar point score and have filed the eoi in March 18. Just wondering if I'll have to as kon necessarily have to increase my points score or I shall wait! If I go by the data, generally there's an outflow of invites during the new fiscal which isn't too far in July. I know things might change for the good or the bad, but if more invites are sent in July and August, am I wrong in being hopeful? I mean isn't there any chance?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk




Back in 2017 when they sent about 1500 invites per round, the points cutoff for 2631xx was already 70 and 75. The last person who was invited with 65 points had his EOI on 4 Mar 2017.

What I’m trying to say is 2631xx has already been very competitive since last year, even before they reduced the invitations this year.

Of course thing might change in the future. But who knows.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## srb10139 (Feb 20, 2018)

Dear All,

Anyone received NSW state sponsorship invitation in the recent past for the following occupation?

313214 - Telecommunication Technical Officer or Technologist

If yes, what was his/her points? I need this info urgently since I am exploring my options & the best path to AUS PR.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

foxes said:


> I’m sorry, I’m not familiar with your occupation. But generally speaking, you should get it soon since your occupation is on the priority list and you have 20 pts for English.
> 
> Best of luck!
> 
> ...


thank you so much mate!! can you please tell me from where you get informed about the priority list, is it availble somwhere on there website?.. as i read in this fourm that no mechanical engg is being invited by them from long tym. thanks again for you response !!

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sharv said:


> thank you so much mate!! can you please tell me from where you get informed about the priority list, is it availble somwhere on there website?.. as i read in this fourm that no mechanical engg is being invited by them from long tym. thanks again for you response !!
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


It's on NSW website. Just google it "NSW Priority Skilled Occupation List". If your occupation is on the list, it simply means that there is a pretty good demand available. 

Please keep in mind that there are a lot more applicants who are not part of this forum and there are also members in this forum who are silent readers.


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

Any idea whats the difference between 1 and 4 in the NSW ranking criteria?
1 Occupation
2 Australian Department of Home Affairs points score
3. English language ability
4 Skilled employment


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

pravincv said:


> Any idea whats the difference between 1 and 4 in the NSW ranking criteria?
> 1 Occupation
> 2 Australian Department of Home Affairs points score
> 3. English language ability
> 4 Skilled employment




The 1st is the number of available demand (it’s on their side, not the applicants)

The 4th is your total experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

foxes said:


> It's on NSW website. Just google it "NSW Priority Skilled Occupation List". If your occupation is on the list, it simply means that there is a pretty good demand available.
> 
> Please keep in mind that there are a lot more applicants who are not part of this forum and there are also members in this forum who are silent readers.


I just checked the priority list. found my occupation on that. thank you for clearing my doubts sir! and hope to hear from them soon! ️

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbng (Apr 21, 2017)

Paaz21 said:


> Hi Folks, got NSW approval. ANZSCO 321212. State invite 02/03/18, submitted 07/03/18, Approval 19/04/18


Congrats. I got the invitatation too. Am about to apply. Would like to know what are the specific docs you submitted for the invitation. Should I get all my documents attested as I did for ACS or it is better to do so? Thanks in advance.


----------



## kingkotb (Apr 20, 2018)

Is there any hope to get a NSW nomination in this financial year? and if not, how long should I expect to wait?

Occupation: 233513 - Production or Plant Engineer.
Age: 30.
Edu: 15.
English: 10.
Exp: 10.

Total: 65+5


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

foxes said:


> It's on NSW website. Just google it "NSW Priority Skilled Occupation List". If your occupation is on the list, it simply means that there is a pretty good demand available.
> 
> Please keep in mind that there are a lot more applicants who are not part of this forum and there are also members in this forum who are silent readers.


Is there any way to check whether my occupation is in pro rata list (more competitive) or not.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

skrp2000in said:


> Is there any way to check whether my occupation is in pro rata list (more competitive) or not.




I was talking about NSW Skilled Priority List. It’s a different thing with Pro rata.

You can get the first list on NSW website and the other one on DHA website.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

foxes said:


> I was talking about NSW Skilled Priority List. It’s a different thing with Pro rata.
> 
> You can get the first list on NSW website and the other one on DHA website.
> 
> ...


just another question. after which stage this point doesn't matter? pre-invite, invite or visa grant?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

skrp2000in said:


> just another question. after which stage this point doesn't matter? pre-invite, invite or visa grant?




The first one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

foxes said:


> The first one.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I disagree with this , in my opinion Points dosen't matter after invite (not after pre-invite/Invitation To Apply). 

for example, If you got pre invite with 70 points on 15-June-2018 and you are loosing 5 points on age on 20-June-2018. you got final invite on 30-June-2018 then your EOI will automatically updated on 20-June-2018 with 65 points in that case you can't prove your 70 points with final invite and your invite become invalid.

to prove this argument, you can get the info on NSW website stating for expedited process ( https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ominated-migration-190/after-you-have-applied ) for loosing points for age. It means what ever situation is you need to prove points on which you are invited.

If your points are increased then there is no issue but if points are decreased then there is a problem.

feel free to argue/healthy discussion on this.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

SunV said:


> I disagree with this , in my opinion Points dosen't matter after invite (not after pre-invite/Invitation To Apply).
> 
> 
> 
> ...




True. I didn’t think that far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesbng (Apr 21, 2017)

Am about to apply for nsw nomination. Would like to know what are the specific docs to be submitted for the invitation. Should I get all my documents attested as I did for ACS or it is better to do so? Thanks in advance.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

jamesbng said:


> Am about to apply for nsw nomination. Would like to know what are the specific docs to be submitted for the invitation. Should I get all my documents attested as I did for ACS or it is better to do so? Thanks in advance.




Nope, just coloured copy is enough.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Albertto (Apr 4, 2018)

Hi guys,I am new to this forum,I need your help with regards to when I can expect an invitation for both 189 and NSW 190?

Code 233111 Chemical Engineering
Age 28 -30points
English PTE-20 points
Education-15points
Experience-0points

189=65 points,D.O.E 28 October 2017
190 NSW=70 points including 5 NSW,D.O.E 21 February 2018

Feel free to let me know of an other options I can explore since my Visa expires end of November this year.


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Friends : i am looking for online websites / any trainers who can evaluate my writing skills - SST, essay, SWT, please advise


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Does this means, if a *person lose points a day after the he receive the invite, it does not matter.* He just needs to give proofs for points claimed on the day of invite.

This is particularly significant in case of point loss due to age, as sometimes, months lapse between invite date and actual grant, thus there is chance that a person crosses age thresholds.

Hypothetically, someone, is turning 40 years on 10th July, but he receives an invite (not pre-invite) a day before on 9th July. He is good to go and not worry about loss 10 points anymore.




SunV said:


> I disagree with this , in my opinion Points dosen't matter after invite (not after pre-invite/Invitation To Apply).
> 
> for example, If you got pre invite with 70 points on 15-June-2018 and you are loosing 5 points on age on 20-June-2018. you got final invite on 30-June-2018 then your EOI will automatically updated on 20-June-2018 with 65 points in that case you can't prove your 70 points with final invite and your invite become invalid.
> 
> ...


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

AsterixArmorica said:


> Does this means, if a *person lose points a day after the he receive the invite, it does not matter.* He just needs to give proofs for points claimed on the day of invite.
> 
> This is particularly significant in case of point loss due to age, as sometimes, months lapse between invite date and actual grant, thus there is chance that a person crosses age thresholds.
> 
> Hypothetically, someone, is turning 40 years on 10th July, but he receives an invite (not pre-invite) a day before on 9th July. He is good to go and not worry about loss 10 points anymore.


Yes your understanding is 100% correct. Because once you get the invite your EOI can't be changed manually or automatically for 60 days. If you don't accept the invite then your EOI will get updated automatically with new points else you can apply for visa and prove your points till the date of invite.

Hope this helps.


----------



## hshssuresh (Nov 10, 2017)

Congratulations!! Have a wonderful career..


xchaman said:


> Hi Everyone, just wanted to update i got my PR on 17/04/2018 in 89 days of lodgement of 190 visa. Good luck to you all.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Friends my immigration MARA agent has filed eoi for 189 and 190(nsw).
When I asked him to apply for 190(vic) he said it is on chargeable basis. I know I can myself create login n apply in skillselct , when I claimed this to him that it is free of charge to apply, I will do on my own. He said it’s ok, but further process will not be dealt by him. Can you please help me friends. Whether I need to go with him. He is charging 500aud. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Friends my immigration MARA agent has filed eoi for 189 and 190(nsw).
When I asked him to apply for 190(vic) he said it is on chargeable basis. I know I can myself create login n apply in skillselct , when I claimed this to him that it is free of charge to apply, I will do on my own. He said it’s ok, but further process will not be dealt by him. Can you please help me friends. Whether I need to go with him. He is charging 500aud. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> Friends my immigration MARA agent has filed eoi for 189 and 190(nsw).
> When I asked him to apply for 190(vic) he said it is on chargeable basis. I know I can myself create login n apply in skillselct , when I claimed this to him that it is free of charge to apply, I will do on my own. He said it’s ok, but further process will not be dealt by him. Can you please help me friends. Whether I need to go with him. He is charging 500aud.
> 
> 
> ...


For what reason does he need 500aud? Did he tell that? When he didn't charge for NSW whY for Vic EOI? If he gives any illogical reason I believe you can file the EOI with Vic as long as you have 3 yrs exp.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Deva007 said:


> For what reason does he need 500aud? Did he tell that? When he didn't charge for NSW whY for Vic EOI? If he gives any illogical reason I believe you can file the EOI with Vic as long as you have 3 yrs exp.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk




For just documentation.
As per agreement addl eoi for one more state is chargeable for his man hours being extra. Agreement made 2yrs and that time I had no clue.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AryanKapoor (Apr 5, 2018)

*NSW Rejection*

Hi Friends,

After getting rejection from VIC on 5th Apr. *Got rejection from NSW today*.

Good news is got Canada PR :hat: :car::third:. Below are my timelines.

ANZSCO : - 261312 (Developer Programmer)
Points: 30(Age), 10(Eng),15(Edu), 10(Exp), 5(Spouse)
EOI (VIC): 10th Jan 2018
ITA (VIC): 5th Mar 2018
Rejection (VIC): 5th Apr 2018
EOI (NSW): 10th Jan 2018
ITA (NSW): 12th Apr 2018
Rejection (NSW): 23rd Apr 2018


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

AryanKapoor said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats aryan for Canada pr- Pm to me if possible as I need guidance for Canada pr.

Meanwhile Did they mention any reason for rejection. - nsw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

AryanKapoor said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Congrats for your Canada PR. 

May we know what is the cause of NSW rejection in your case?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

AryanKapoor said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> After getting rejection from VIC on 5th Apr. *Got rejection from NSW today*.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your canada PR. May we know what is the reason for rejection from NSW ??


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

eashwar said:


> Congrats on your canada PR. May we know what is the reason for rejection from NSW ??


Normally there are no rejections by NSW can you spell out the reason for rejection

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## AryanKapoor (Apr 5, 2018)

My agent informed me today on call. I asked him to forward me the actual mail from NSW. Once I get the same will let you know the actual reason.

He said that something related to NSW occupation ceiling that's it.


----------



## AryanKapoor (Apr 5, 2018)

vijaysharma1953 said:


> Normally there are no rejections by NSW can you spell out the reason for rejection
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


So you are saying I am the first person who got rejected by NSW. Wow what a wonderful feeling. wasted my 200K Inr on Australia.


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

AryanKapoor said:


> My agent informed me today on call. I asked him to forward me the actual mail from NSW. Once I get the same will let you know the actual reason.
> 
> 
> 
> He said that something related to NSW occupation ceiling that's it.




Whooo .. that’s a new reason and it’s worth worrying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

AryanKapoor said:


> My agent informed me today on call. I asked him to forward me the actual mail from NSW. Once I get the same will let you know the actual reason.
> 
> He said that something related to NSW occupation ceiling that's it.


Thats really worrying for all of us. They shouldn't invite in first place if the ceiling is reached. Will wait to hear from you once you have more details.


----------



## sivaj (Feb 6, 2018)

raj.sourabh said:


> Thats really worrying for all of us. They shouldn't invite in first place if the ceiling is reached. Will wait to hear from you once you have more details.


Could you please tell us what is your code Occupation under which code you applied? It will help us..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

Guys,

Anyone received a mail from NSW regarding the technical issue with 'Invitation to apply for NSW nomination on 12 April 2018'??

It said that a few had issues that prevented them from being able to access their application form and submit their application via the link in their invitation email. They have mentioned that they will get in touch with us to resolve the issue.

They have also reassured that his will not affect the opportunity to apply for NSW nomination.


I did have an issue and I wrote to them. On the same day, I accessed the link again and was able to submit the application and pay my fee (received the confirmation mail and the payment receipt too). I also sent a trail mail again that it worked second time around and to disregard my previous mail about the technical issue I faced. 

I think the mail was BCCied to me today because I wrote to them regarding the technical issue.

Any thoughts? Thanks


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

Rif_Z said:


> Guys,
> 
> Anyone received a mail from NSW regarding the technical issue with 'Invitation to apply for NSW nomination on 12 April 2018'??
> 
> ...




They sent to all i guess who were invited on 12th April Round, i submitted application successfully and still got the email. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

AryanKapoor said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> After getting rejection from VIC on 5th Apr. *Got rejection from NSW today*.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your Canadian PR

I'm really nervous now. My ANZSCO is 261311. I got my Invitation from NSW on 12th April as well.


Points: 30(Age), 20(Eng),15(Edu), 5(Exp)


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

HPAB said:


> Congrats on your Canadian PR
> 
> I'm really nervous now. My ANZSCO is 261311. I got my Invitation from NSW on 12th April as well.
> 
> ...


Any idea why VIC rejection was received?


----------



## dublinse (Nov 5, 2017)

HPAB said:


> Congrats on your Canadian PR
> 
> I'm really nervous now. My ANZSCO is 261311. I got my Invitation from NSW on 12th April as well.
> 
> ...


How do you know if you're rejected from NSW?


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

pravincv said:


> Any idea why VIC rejection was received?


No, i'm not sure. I heard the rejection rate in VIC is higher than the other states but not sure how true this is.


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

raj.sourabh said:


> Thats really worrying for all of us. They shouldn't invite in first place if the ceiling is reached. Will wait to hear from you once you have more details.


I dont think there is anything called an occupation ceiling for 190. It definitely exists for 189, and thats nowhere close to being reached for analyst developer/software engineer category as i understand


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

pravincv said:


> I dont think there is anything called an occupation ceiling for 190. It definitely exists for 189, and thats nowhere close to being reached for analyst developer/software engineer category as i understand


Do you know how we can track this? I am not sure if Immitracker is fully updated.

People who submitted their application on 12th April have already got a response but people with invites in March are still waiting. Does NSW process applications based on ANZSCO? 

After this news of NSW rejection, i am really nervous. I am looking at this thread every 5 mins to see if there is an update


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

AryanKapoor said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> After getting rejection from VIC on 5th Apr. *Got rejection from NSW today*.
> 
> ...


You gave any wrong info. NSW will never do rejection, why They did it. Can you send us what email you got it?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

AryanKapoor said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> After getting rejection from VIC on 5th Apr. *Got rejection from NSW today*.
> 
> ...


Maybe that was wrong, Please check with your agent bro, I got the email from NSW like this today.


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

Hey Guys,

Quick question- Whom should the PCC be addressed to? Is 'Department of Home Affairs' okay?


----------



## sivaj (Feb 6, 2018)

I never heard till now Any rejection for NSW until unless you have not able to prove your eoi points,so please don't complicate here puting with out complete facts..And congratulations for your Canadian pr

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

AryanKapoor said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> After getting rejection from VIC on 5th Apr. *Got rejection from NSW today*.
> 
> ...


Anyhow, congrats first for Canada PR, I am also applied NSW same day with the same code (261312), no way bro, today morning I got the email from NSW, general email, maybe your agent did not see properly your email id please check with him. There was a mistake. Please check with him again. Maybe he doesn't read eamil properly, don't trust agents.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

sivaj said:


> I never heard till now Any rejection for NSW until unless you have not able to prove your eoi points,so please don't complicate here puting with out complete facts..And congratulations for your Canadian pr
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


You are a right brother, he did not see properly his Email id, NSW no rejections yet, maybe rumors are circulating. I also got an email from NSW today that to also general Email as I mentioned above. Please check snapshot.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

HPAB said:


> Congrats on your Canadian PR
> 
> I'm really nervous now. My ANZSCO is 261311. I got my Invitation from NSW on 12th April as well.
> 
> ...


No worries, That was false info, NSW never do like please refer my snapshot, I also got pre-invite12/04/2018, today I got an email from NSW that to also general email. Please refer my snapshot.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

AryanKapoor said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> After getting rejection from VIC on 5th Apr. *Got rejection from NSW today*.
> 
> ...



Congrats for your Canda PR. wise decision taken by you.

Best of luck.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> For just documentation.
> As per agreement addl eoi for one more state is chargeable for his man hours being extra. Agreement made 2yrs and that time I had no clue.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This agent lobby sucks. Is he not going to help you with VIC EOI or all of your EOI's.

If it's only VIC EOI then show the middle finger to your agent after getting the Grant.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

venkat said:


> Anyhow, congrats first for Canada PR, I am also applied NSW same day with the same code (261312), no way bro, today morning I got the email from NSW, general email, maybe your agent did not see properly your email id please check with him. There was a mistake. Please check with him again. Maybe he doesn't read eamil properly, don't trust agents.




Agree with Venkat, These agents are money making business. I don't think AUS PR process is complicated.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

sivaj said:


> I never heard till now Any rejection for NSW until unless you have not able to prove your eoi points,so please don't complicate here puting with out complete facts..And congratulations for your Canadian pr
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


He is working in IT I don't think he is dumb. Better not to judge anyone's situation. 

It's better to wish him luck and concentrate more on our own situation. This AUS PR process is becoming tougher day by day after DEC-2017. Don't know what's going to be happen next FY.

Take positive from his actions as he has already executed is Plan B with Canada PR which is very wise decision from his side.


----------



## sivaj (Feb 6, 2018)

SunV said:


> He is working in IT I don't think he is dumb. Better not to judge anyone's situation.
> 
> It's better to wish him luck and concentrate more on our own situation. This AUS PR process is becoming tougher day by day after DEC-2017. Don't know what's going to be happen next FY.
> 
> Take positive from his actions as he has already executed is Plan B with Canada PR which is very wise decision from his side.


Having a plan B is good , that doesn't mean that with out facts you can't put the information where many people are going to be panic after so many months of hard work..I wish my words will take in a positive note...

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hi Mates*,
Any one got pre-invitation from *ANZSCO 263311* from NSW since September 2017.

*Thanks*


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

sivaj said:


> Having a plan B is good , that doesn't mean that with out facts you can't put the information where many people are going to be panic after so many months of hard work..I wish my words will take in a positive note...
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


After reading your doubts in previous post, I checked his previous posts where he was rejected by VIC and within next 2-3 days all others got rejected by VIC (Venkat,Mitsi etc) with same reason. That's why I said don't doubt on other person situations.

I fully agree with you its a hard ship of months and years for all of us even a single negative info is like rumor for us.

Hope best come for all before this FY or start of new FY.


----------



## sivaj (Feb 6, 2018)

SunV said:


> After reading your doubts in previous post, I checked his previous posts where he was rejected by VIC and within next 2-3 days all others got rejected by VIC (Venkat,Mitsi etc) with same reason. That's why I said don't doubt on other person situations.
> 
> I fully agree with you its a hard ship of months and years for all of us even a single negative info is like rumor for us.
> 
> Hope best come for all before this FY or start of new FY.


Yes ..I completely agree,But till now VIC is having rejection criteria ,but NSW is no one encountered in previous years to till now based on occupation ceiling reached..My logical question is suppose they reached occupation ceiling how people are received NSW invitations in April?? Anyways let's hope for the best..

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

AryanKapoor said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> After getting rejection from VIC on 5th Apr. *Got rejection from NSW today*.
> 
> ...


NSW rejection!! Can you provide the actual rejection reasons ? This is Really weird man!! NSW has been ray of hope.. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

AryanKapoor said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> After getting rejection from VIC on 5th Apr. *Got rejection from NSW today*.
> 
> ...


Congrats on getting the Canada PR, any reasons why NSW rejected your application?


----------



## rohan11 (Apr 18, 2018)

Hi Folks, 

I submitted my EOI in Oct-2017 and couldn’t get invitation yet from state. 

ACS Positive: 30-SEP-2017
Occupation: software engineer 
190 NSW: 70 points 

Points Breakdown:
Age: 30
Education: 15 
PTE: 10 
Experience: 10
SS: 5


Now my experience has become 8 years in April 2018 (April 2010 to April 2018) which would give me extra 5 points and I could have some fair chances of state PR with 75 points. 
But as usual ACS authority deduce first 2 years of experience and always acknowledge (Total Experience -2 Years) and same is the case in my assessment as they mentioned complete employment years with following statement: 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The following employment after April 2012 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to 261313 (Software Engineer) of the ANZSCO Code. 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

My question is that Irrespective to ACS, can I update my experience (April 2010 to April 2018) in current EOI to get 5 extra points as all the experience is relevant to my occupation and I could also justify it with proofs / documents. 

Please help me with your comments. Thanks


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

If my memory is correct this is the 2nd time of nsw rejection i heard recently. Couple of months ago one person of this forum got rejected due to employment verification issue or something like that. He said he submitted a doc that incorrectly mentioned the dates by his HR. 
anyway this is not a good sign if the actual reason is ceiling value. Lets see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

rohan11 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nope. You only can claim points for the experience since 2012 April. 
Which means you got 6 effective years of employment and which means 10 pts. 
Try FSC if you would not mind which is TR or try pte to crack 20. 
All the best mate. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

kingkotb said:


> Is there any hope to get a NSW nomination in this financial year? and if not, how long should I expect to wait?
> 
> Occupation: 233513 - Production or Plant Engineer.
> Age: 30.
> ...


Unfortunately, no one can predict this.....I am also waiting


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi Guys,

This may seem like a silly question but please help me out.

I submitted my online application to NSW on 14th April and in the confirmation i got a PDF. In that it shows English scores under IELTS, but i have entered my PTE scores. I also submitted my PTE score as a PDF.

Should i contact someone and let them know about this? Or is this the case for everyone?

Cheers!
-----------------------
DOE - 13th March
NSW Invite - 12th April
Applied on 14th April
ITA - ???
Points - 70 without SS
ANZSCO - 261311


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> If my memory is correct this is the 2nd time of nsw rejection i heard recently. Couple of months ago one person of this forum got rejected due to employment verification issue or something like that. He said he submitted a doc that incorrectly mentioned the dates by his HR.
> anyway this is not a good sign if the actual reason is ceiling value. Lets see.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Kasun,

But don't they get back to you if they have a query? And NSW usually doesn't have employee verification right?


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

HPAB said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> This may seem like a silly question but please help me out.
> 
> ...




Got and did the same thing mate. No worries.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Rif_Z said:


> Hi Kasun,
> 
> 
> 
> But don't they get back to you if they have a query? And NSW usually doesn't have employee verification right?




Don’t knw mchn. Thats wht i got frm his post.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

Between , how many people are still waiting for NSW approval from February. Are there any applicant waiting from January ??


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

eashwar said:


> Between , how many people are still waiting for NSW approval from February. Are there any applicant waiting from January ??




I know two people who are waiting since 16 Feb. Both are ICT BA with 70+5 points.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rohan11 (Apr 18, 2018)

can anyone please share the email body of NSW Pre invite . Thanks


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

foxes said:


> I know two people who are waiting since 16 Feb. Both are ICT BA with 70+5 points.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate


----------



## Sammiz (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi 

I have just submit an EOI for NSW for PR 190 with 65 point for Architecture, Do you guys know how long it might take to get an invitation ?


----------



## rohan11 (Apr 18, 2018)

Sammiz said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just submit an EOI for NSW for PR 190 with 65 point for Architecture, Do you guys know how long it might take to get an invitation ?



Hi,

I hope that you have gotten stage 1 - positive assessment from AACA which is the most difficult task as they rejected most of architecture qualifications from Pakistan / India. 

Can you please tell me that from where you completed your architecture - BS/MS ? Actually I also need to get my partner qualification (Bachelor Of Architect) to be assessed from AACA which seems to be impossible.


----------



## Hitesh85 (Apr 14, 2018)

foxes said:


> I know two people who are waiting since 16 Feb. Both are ICT BA with 70+5 points.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What was their english score? I believe NSW takes people with IELTS 8 and above only.

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> Don’t knw mchn. Thats wht i got frm his post.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Employment verification letters are not a mandatory documents for NSW, ACS is enough. I am assuming the more docs you send, the more time it takes.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Hitesh85 said:


> What was their english score? I believe NSW takes people with IELTS 8 and above only.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk




Mate I was talking about waiting for state approval or the 190 ITA. They have received invitation to apply for state nomination or pre-invite. After you have got the pre-invite, your points breakdown does not matter anymore. You just need to prove your points claim.

Also, I have seen some cases recently where people get invited by NSW with 10 points for English (IELTS 7). What you just said is not entirely true. NSW prioritise those who have higher points for English, but once those who have 20 points for English are cleared up, then they start inviting those with 10 points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hitesh85 (Apr 14, 2018)

foxes said:


> Mate I was talking about waiting for state approval or the 190 ITA. They have received invitation to apply for state nomination or pre-invite. After you have got the pre-invite, your points breakdown does not matter anymore. You just need to prove your points claim.
> 
> Also, I have seen some cases recently where people get invited by NSW with 10 points for English (IELTS 7). What you just said is not entirely true. NSW prioritise those who have higher points for English, but once those who have 20 points for English are cleared up, then they start inviting those with 10 points.
> 
> ...


Ok got it. Thnx !

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

AryanKapoor said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> After getting rejection from VIC on 5th Apr. *Got rejection from NSW today*.


Hi , Did you manage to get in touch with your agent ? Many people waiting here .... Thanks


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> Friends my immigration MARA agent has filed eoi for 189 and 190(nsw).
> When I asked him to apply for 190(vic) he said it is on chargeable basis. I know I can myself create login n apply in skillselct , when I claimed this to him that it is free of charge to apply, I will do on my own. He said it’s ok, but further process will not be dealt by him. Can you please help me friends. Whether I need to go with him. He is charging 500aud.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




My friend,

You already have 70points for 189. You should get your invite for this at the earliest for your code.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingkotb (Apr 20, 2018)

Jonny Walker said:


> Unfortunately, no one can predict this.....I am also waiting


Hopefully, things turn good for the both of us. I am optimistic as they didn't take any candidate under 2335 code with 65 points since April,2017 but I believe things will change as soon as the number of invitations issued increase as the current cutoff is 70 points with such very small rounds. Best of luck:fingerscrossed:.


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

RockyRaj said:


> My friend,
> 
> You already have 70points for 189. You should get your invite for this at the earliest for your code.


Really?


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> Really?


Hmmm....well, I humbly don't agree. Because "soon" actually means minimum eight months from his 189 DOE; provided the number of invitations increase back to 2000 per month from July 2018 on wards.....if the number of invitations don't increase, the waiting time will increase further......sorry for highlighting this fact, but its the harsh reality for 189 program these days.....


----------



## rohan11 (Apr 18, 2018)

SunV said:


> Modification to Newbienz comment all other information is correct,
> 
> It's Form 1022 not 1023.
> 
> ...


Hi Sunv, 

Good to know that you have been invited by Vic. 
I could have the same points breakdown as of you if I claimed my original 8 years of exp (Apr 2010 - Apr 2018) in EOI but ACS acknowledged 6 years which they usually do by not considering first 2 years of experience. 

Can you please tell me how did you claim your experience and how much of your experience was acknowledge by ACS. 

currently I have 70 ( Age 30,English 10,Exp 10, Education 15,State Sponsorship 5 ) points and terribly need extra 5 points to be nominated.


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

eashwar said:


> Between , how many people are still waiting for NSW approval from February. Are there any applicant waiting from January ??


Hi Brother

I have received the pre-invite for 261313 on Feb 16th for the 70+5 ( including PTE 10) for NSW
Submitted all docs on Feb 23rd....till now I have not received an approval. I am really worried....not sure what is happening....more that 8 weeks now. We can contact them only after 12 weeks Iguess......Anyone is in similar situation? or invited already....

Thanks
Age - 25
edu - 15
PTE - 10
Spouse - 5
Exp - 15

Total 70 points


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

lnhebbar said:


> Hi Brother
> 
> I have received the pre-invite for 261313 on Feb 16th for the 70+5 ( including PTE 10) for NSW
> Submitted all docs on Feb 23rd....till now I have not received an approval. I am really worried....not sure what is happening....more that 8 weeks now. We can contact them only after 12 weeks Iguess......Anyone is in similar situation? or invited already....
> ...


Same here buddy. Check my signature for details.


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

raj.sourabh said:


> Same here buddy. Check my signature for details.


Thanks brother. If you don't mind could you please send me cell number here or through personal message. So that we can connect through whatsup as well.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

rohan11 said:


> Hi Sunv,
> 
> Good to know that you have been invited by Vic.
> I could have the same points breakdown as of you if I claimed my original 8 years of exp (Apr 2010 - Apr 2018) in EOI but ACS acknowledged 6 years which they usually do by not considering first 2 years of experience.
> ...


HI Rohan,

Same condition but I am working from 2007 , so I claimed from 2009 after ACS deduction of 2 years. You have to wait till 2020 to claim those extra 5 points for experience. Better to improve your English points.

Best of Luck Mate.


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

RockyRaj said:


> My friend,
> 
> You already have 70points for 189. You should get your invite for this at the earliest for your code.
> 
> ...



Many thanks dear.


----------



## Sammiz (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi 

I have just submit an EOI for NSW for PR 190 with 65 point for Architecture, Do you guys know how long it might take to get an invitation ? i'd appreciate if someone reply to this post. 

----------------------------

Age - 30
Education - 15 
English(PTE) - 10 
Australian study requirement: 5
(SS)- 5
Total - 60+5(SS) =65


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

Sammiz said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




PR process is unpredictable and no one knows when you or anyone can get invite in this age of uncertainty. Unfortunately, from analyzing the current situation you can conclude easily that there are plentiful 70,75 and 80 pointers are there so there is no chance for you, and if being very optimistic i would say it depends on luck too, who knows you may get selected. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammiz (Apr 23, 2018)

but i thought 190 NSW with 65 points would get invitation. I know that for 189 with 60 or 65 points have no chances. I hope that i get an invite soon! In the meanwhile I'm taking PTE exam to increase my points. 

But if anyone is in the same boat with 65 point for 190 visa let me know when they got their invitations or if still waiting!


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Sammiz said:


> but i thought 190 NSW with 65 points would get invitation. I know that for 189 with 60 or 65 points have no chances. I hope that i get an invite soon! In the meanwhile I'm taking PTE exam to increase my points.
> 
> But if anyone is in the same boat with 65 point for 190 visa let me know when they got their invitations or if still waiting!




Not always invited. With only few people with 70 points invited each round in this year, many of them apply for state sponsorship too. The competition amongst 70 pointers is also harsh.

I don’t know much about your occupation other than it is indeed on NSW skilled priority list. However, you still have to compete among 65 points architects who have 20pts for English or have work experience (please refer to NSW selection criteria if you haven’t already done so - it’s on their web).

Increasing your PTE will boost your chance significantly. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sammiz said:


> but i thought 190 NSW with 65 points would get invitation. I know that for 189 with 60 or 65 points have no chances. I hope that i get an invite soon! In the meanwhile I'm taking PTE exam to increase my points.
> 
> But if anyone is in the same boat with 65 point for 190 visa let me know when they got their invitations or if still waiting!




65 can get an invite, even 55, if say, you are motor mechanic, but not 26131* or 26111*... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammiz (Apr 23, 2018)

my major is architecture 232111. I'm definitely in non-pro rata . I hope i can get an invite soon!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sammiz said:


> my major is architecture 232111. I'm definitely in non-pro rata . I hope i can get an invite soon!




What points youve got?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammiz (Apr 23, 2018)

Age - 30
Education ( Master of Architecture ) - 15 
English(PTE) - 10 
Australian study requirement: 5
(SS)- 5
Total - 60+5(SS) =65


----------



## Hitesh85 (Apr 14, 2018)

What are the chances for NSW invite with 70 points for 261111 ICT business analyst?

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## Vizag1112 (Apr 25, 2018)

HI has anyone applied for adding dependent to 457 recently. What is the timeframe to get application processed?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Hitesh85 said:


> What are the chances for NSW invite with 70 points for 261111 ICT business analyst?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk




Pretty good but it also depends on your points breakdown. Your chance is better if you have 20pts for English and some work experience too.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Sammiz said:


> Age - 30
> Education ( Master of Architecture ) - 15
> English(PTE) - 10
> Australian study requirement: 5
> ...




It’s hard to get an invite with this points breakdown. I thought you have 65+5. PTE seems to be your best chance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hitesh85 (Apr 14, 2018)

foxes said:


> Pretty good but it also depends on your points breakdown. Your chance is better if you have 20pts for English and some work experience too.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hv 20 point in english, but only 2 years experience due to RPL case.

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Hitesh85 said:


> I hv 20 point in english, but only 2 years experience due to RPL case.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk




So you are not claiming experience points at all? If so, we both share similar points breakdown (it’s on my signature).

I read in this thread few days ago, an ICT BA was invited on 12 Apr with 70 points (20 for PTE and 15 for work exp).


Hope you get it soon!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hitesh85 (Apr 14, 2018)

foxes said:


> So you are not claiming experience points at all? If so, we both share similar points breakdown (it’s on my signature).
> 
> I read in this thread few days ago, an ICT BA was invited on 12 Apr with 70 points (20 for PTE and 15 for work exp).
> 
> ...


Yes, no experience point. Hope we get through as 189 is not possible this year with 70. Thnx !

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Its so quiet these days. Seems like no invites this week so far. Haven't seen it so slow in last few months. Its really worrying.


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

raj.sourabh said:


> Its so quiet these days. Seems like no invites this week so far. Haven't seen it so slow in last few months. Its really worrying.


I think that invitations are sent every friday...but i'm not so sure


----------



## HASH0211 (Apr 12, 2018)

raj.sourabh said:


> Its so quiet these days. Seems like no invites this week so far. Haven't seen it so slow in last few months. Its really worrying.


didnt you get your ITA yet?


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

HPAB said:


> I think that invitations are sent every friday...but i'm not so sure


Not every Friday.. Its fortnightly..


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

HPAB said:


> I think that invitations are sent every friday...but i'm not so sure






BulletAK said:


> Not every Friday.. Its fortnightly..




Not always. It can happen at any workdays. Two weeks ago, they sent quite a lot of invitations on Thursday.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

foxes said:


> Not always. It can happen at any workdays. Two weeks ago, they sent quite a lot of invitations on Thursday.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sometimes but usually on Fridays...


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

HASH0211 said:


> didnt you get your ITA yet?


Still waiting


----------



## hshssuresh (Nov 10, 2017)

Hi Aryan,

You got invitation, you submitted the visa application by paying the visa fees and then you got rejection letter from NSW? Or you got invitation and you got rejection letter before even you submitting your visa application along with fees? 

Please confirm..

Congratulations on your Canada PR..have a great career..
Thanks,
hs


AryanKapoor said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> After getting rejection from VIC on 5th Apr. *Got rejection from NSW today*.
> 
> ...


----------



## rockford171 (Apr 24, 2018)

Hi All...I applied for the 190 SS last year in April with 70 points (including SS), but haven't received any invite yet. Has anyone experienced the same ?
Looking at the previous posts, looks like 10 points in PTE shouldn't be the roadblock, so I am not sure whats the reason behind this. Can someone pls share their valuable inputs....Thanks in advance!


ANZSCO code - 263111
Age - 25 
Education - 15 
Experience - 15 
PTE - 10 
Total - 60+5(SS) 

EOI (190 visa) - April'17


----------



## mmmukul (Apr 6, 2018)

*(((((hello))))*

Can someone please provide some insight on my status?


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

rockford171 said:


> ANZSCO code - 263111
> Age - 25
> Education - 15
> Experience - 15
> ...


Do you have 65 points or 70 !!!!

Even with 65 +5 , you should have got it last year. it's strange


----------



## rockford171 (Apr 24, 2018)

kooshan said:


> Do you have 65 points or 70 !!!!
> 
> Even with 65 +5 , you should have got it last year. it's strange


Sorry, yes its 65 + 5(SS)

Yes, thats really strange...I am not sure what to do now


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

rockford171 said:


> Hi All...I applied for the 190 SS last year in April with 70 points (including SS), but haven't received any invite yet. Has anyone experienced the same ?
> Looking at the previous posts, looks like 10 points in PTE shouldn't be the roadblock, so I am not sure whats the reason behind this. Can someone pls share their valuable inputs....Thanks in advance!
> 
> 
> ...



263111 is one of the popular occupations. You need 70+5 points to get invited based on current trend.

Even if they clear up people with 70+5 points, they will start with 65+5 who have 20 pts for English.

Improving PTE seems to be the most viable option for you to get an invite soon.

Good luck.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

HPAB said:


> I think that invitations are sent every friday...but i'm not so sure




Pretty much daily. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

mmmukul said:


> Can someone please provide some insight on my status?



Are you on immitracker?if not could you please enter your details there


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Pretty much daily.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


i wonder when they will start inviting mechanical engineers.. 

Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## rockford171 (Apr 24, 2018)

foxes said:


> 263111 is one of the popular occupations. You need 70+5 points to get invited based on current trend.
> 
> Even if they clear up people with 70+5 points, they will start with 65+5 who have 20 pts for English.
> 
> ...


Thanks mate!....but do you think in last 1 yr, they haven't cleared applicants with 70+5 points and 65+5 points (with 20 pts in PTE) ?


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

Hay guys!

I am in the state of despair and continuously worrying for two years and it has affected the quality of my life in many different ways. Sleeplessness, depression, despair and I cannot do any future planning etc.

Therefore, I want you guys to shed some light on my case whether I have a chance to get a pre-invite from a NSW or not after August 2018?

I know, no one can predict the state nomination process and currently there have been major changes in the whole procedure (# of invitations etc), so it has made it more difficult to predict. However, I am still looking for someone to shed some light. Do I have a chance to get a pre-invite after July 2018, until December 2018 or Feb 2019 with 70 points including ss?

Software Developer
IELTS = 10 poinst
Exp = 10 points

65 + 5 = 70
please check my signature.

I am a little hopeful because in new FY the number of invitation will increase which will reduce the bench mark from 75 to 70, and I may stand a chance to be invited.

I know I have option to increase my English points from 10 to 20 but I do not think it will be easier to score 79+ in PTE for me. I have planned PTE real exam in May 2018 though, but in Mock tests A, B, C, I just score 65 on average even after multiple tries and a lot of preparation. So I will never be able to claim 20 points for PTE. Therefore, let us assume with 10 points in IELTS.


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

AussiDreamer said:


> Hay guys!
> 
> I am in the state of despair and continuously worrying for two years and it has affected the quality of my life in many different ways. Sleeplessness, depression, despair and I cannot do any future planning etc.
> 
> ...


If this were a sport, and I were a bystander doling out free advice, my suggestion would still be " control the controllables". PTE not your cuppa tea? Try partner points. That not possible? Fly to Australia, take the Naati test, add another 5 pts. Like everything else, it all depends on how desperate one is. Worrying yourself to sickness for 2 years doesn't sound like a sustainable strategy


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

rockford171 said:


> Thanks mate!....but do you think in last 1 yr, they haven't cleared applicants with 70+5 points and 65+5 points (with 20 pts in PTE) ?


If the current trend continues, the huge backlog of 70+5 pointers will take a long time to be cleared up. Keep in mind that as the time goes by, the circumstances keep changing too:
1. New people with 70+5 points lodged their EOI
2. People earn more points due to increasing work experience
3. People who originally had 10 points for English manage to score 20 points

However, we don't know what is going to happen in the next FY. If everything goes back to what it was last year, then you will get invited within few weeks. On the other hand if this 300 invites per round (189) continues, then more people will apply for 190 just like what is happening at the moment.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

AussiDreamer said:


> Hay guys!
> 
> I am in the state of despair and continuously worrying for two years and it has affected the quality of my life in many different ways. Sleeplessness, depression, despair and I cannot do any future planning etc.
> 
> ...


Hey mate I'm really sorry for you. However I'm just gonna be honest with you.

Unfortunately nobody is able to answer your question on whether you have a chance to be invited in the new FY and when. The reason is simply because we don't know if Aus gov will make some changes to the current visa system. If they decide to make it to what it was last year, then good on you! If they decide to keep 300 invites per round, then it's a bad news. We have seen in the news recently that there is a political movement in Aus parliament to slash down immigration number. 

With such huge uncertainties in the future, there is nothing you can do besides increasing your points in any possible way. I read a case in this forum about someone who took PTE test 8 times just to get 79+ score. Believe that your hardwork and perseverance will pay off one day. I wish you all the best!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sharv said:


> i wonder when they will start inviting mechanical engineers..
> 
> Sent from my Redmi 4 using Tapatalk




I guess it depends on points with 80 invites are quick across all in demand anzscos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neo_R (May 30, 2017)

Dear Friends,

Please find my timeline and score in my signature and did anyone got 190 Pre invite after April 2 -2018? with 70+5(SS) = 75 ?

Either NSW or Victoria?


----------



## Hitesh85 (Apr 14, 2018)

Hi I checked u got NSW invite and u r waiting for ITA.

Could you please guide what all documents are needed to submit in NSW application.

Specifically- employment reference letter...would I need to create affidavits again as we did for ACS skill assessment? If yes would it be in same format? Would I need to get them also notarized?


----------



## Hitesh85 (Apr 14, 2018)

Hitesh85 said:


> Hi I checked u got NSW invite and u r waiting for ITA.
> 
> Could you please guide what all documents are needed to submit in NSW application.
> 
> Specifically- employment reference letter...would I need to create affidavits again as we did for ACS skill assessment? If yes would it be in same format? Would I need to get them also notarized?


My question was for foxes. 

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

Hi Dear,

Cud u pls tell what all documenta r required for NSW application.

Do we need to create new employment reference affidavit as we gave in ACS.

Also what all documents needs to be notarized.

I hv nt got invite yet but want to be prepared with docs.

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## sumitggn (Jan 31, 2018)

Hi,

I have been seeing a lot of messages regarding CO contact asking for employment proofs, mostly PF statements. My current company doesn’t deduct PF so what should I do if I will be asked for the same? I have everything else like offer letter, reference letter, pay slips etc.

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

sumitggn said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been seeing a lot of messages regarding CO contact asking for employment proofs, mostly PF statements. My current company doesn’t deduct PF so what should I do if I will be asked for the same? I have everything else like offer letter, reference letter, pay slips etc.
> 
> ...


Same here mate! I haven't got any PF or Tax return proof coz I was paid by cash at site (low starter salary- more like interning).


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi Guys,

Anyone received an invite this week?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Hitesh85 said:


> Hi I checked u got NSW invite and u r waiting for ITA.
> 
> Could you please guide what all documents are needed to submit in NSW application.
> 
> Specifically- employment reference letter...would I need to create affidavits again as we did for ACS skill assessment? If yes would it be in same format? Would I need to get them also notarized?




Generally, you need to provide all documents to support your points claim. On top of that, you need to provide your resime too.

If you claim points for experience, you need to submit employment proof that includes: reference letter (stating your RnR)/affidavits, payslip, and other documents that support your employment.

For NSW and visa application, you may use the notarised copy that you used previously for ACS assessment or simply just coloured scan of the said documents.

Hope it helps



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

foxes said:


> Generally, you need to provide all documents to support your points claim. On top of that, you need to provide your resime too.
> 
> If you claim points for experience, you need to submit employment proof that includes: reference letter (stating your RnR)/affidavits, payslip, and other documents that support your employment.
> 
> ...


Thnx so much. What does RnR means?

What if affidavit I used for ACS are 3 month or 6 months old. Would I need to create new affidavit in NSW application n visa.

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

hk_BA said:


> Thnx so much. What does RnR means?
> 
> What if affidavit I used for ACS are 3 month or 6 months old. Would I need to create new affidavit in NSW application n visa.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk




Roles and responsibilities. Nope you dont need a new one.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## passt (Jan 27, 2018)

Hi mate, I have the same occupation with you. I have submitted the EOI from 16/02/2018, but I still didn't receive the pre-invite from NSW.

Architect 232111/ 65+5 with pte 10, no work exp.


----------



## passt (Jan 27, 2018)

Sammiz said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just submit an EOI for NSW for PR 190 with 65 point for Architecture, Do you guys know how long it might take to get an invitation ? i'd appreciate if someone reply to this post.
> 
> ...


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

passt said:


> Sammiz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


----------



## passt (Jan 27, 2018)

Thanks for your advise. I have tried couple of times for pte, but no luck. My wife trying to get her pte done by next month, which my score would increase to 70+5ss. it that will help? or NSW gov invite candidates with pte 20 only?

Thanks


----------



## lokeshv (Feb 20, 2018)

Hi All,

Guys i have applied on 18th april for NSW with following details. Is it any chance of pre invite or by when ?

Age: 30
Edu: 15
Exp:15
PTE:10
State nomination: 05 ( 70 + 5)


----------



## boiled35 (Apr 23, 2018)

Just receive nsw 190 nomination approval today afternoon, almost wait 10 weeks. (ITA was on 16/02/2018)


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

passt said:


> Thanks for your advise. I have tried couple of times for pte, but no luck. My wife trying to get her pte done by next month, which my score would increase to 70+5ss. it that will help? or NSW gov invite candidates with pte 20 only?
> 
> Thanks



First you have to understand the selection criteria for NSW. You can read it on their website but to simply put, they select applicants in the following order: occupation, total points, English, work experience, and the last one is DOE.

The thing is, 20 for PTE is common today. Hence they will always be prioritised over those who have 10 for PTE.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

boiled35 said:


> Just receive nsw 190 nomination approval today afternoon, almost wait 10 weeks. (ITA was on 16/02/2018)


Congrats for the nomination approval. Please share your ANZSCO code and points breakdown.


----------



## alzette (Mar 5, 2018)

boiled35 said:


> Just receive nsw 190 nomination approval today afternoon, almost wait 10 weeks. (ITA was on 16/02/2018)




Congratulations!
Would you please share your anzsco code, points and timeline?


----------



## pkycme (Mar 26, 2018)

boiled35 said:


> Just receive nsw 190 nomination approval today afternoon, almost wait 10 weeks. (ITA was on 16/02/2018)


Congrats! I'm on my 7th week! Did they call your employer for verification? 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

Countdown begins...any lucky one to get pre invite?


----------



## fnatic (Apr 5, 2018)

naqvih08 said:


> Countdown begins...any lucky one to get pre invite?


Is there any invite today?


----------



## Sukhpuni84 (Jul 13, 2017)

Any accountants or auditors got invited without experience @80 points by nsw ??


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Anyone got the ita?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

fnatic said:


> naqvih08 said:
> 
> 
> > Countdown begins...any lucky one to get pre invite?
> ...


Pre invites for nsw are usually on alternate fridays


----------



## vijaysharma1953 (Oct 1, 2017)

boiled35 said:


> Just receive nsw 190 nomination approval today afternoon, almost wait 10 weeks. (ITA was on 16/02/2018)


Congrats

Sent from my Redmi 4A using Tapatalk


----------



## rohan19 (Nov 6, 2017)

foxes said:


> First you have to understand the selection criteria for NSW. You can read it on their website but to simply put, they select applicants in the following order: occupation, total points, English, work experience, and the last one is DOE.
> 
> The thing is, 20 for PTE is common today. Hence they will always be prioritised over those who have 10 for PTE.
> 
> ...


Hey! 

I'm in the same boat as you with regards to the occupation and points break-up, I submitted my NSW EOI on the 6th of April. I haven't heard from them yet, so I was just wondering what the standard time taken by NSW to acknowledge EOI is?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

rohan19 said:


> Hey!
> 
> 
> 
> I'm in the same boat as you with regards to the occupation and points break-up, I submitted my NSW EOI on the 6th of April. I haven't heard from them yet, so I was just wondering what the standard time taken by NSW to acknowledge EOI is?




There is no standard time and no acknowledgement for any submitted EOI. What happens is you get into their applicants pool. They will select applicants based on certain criteria throughout the year. If you meet the criteria, you get invited. That’s all.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

boiled35 said:


> Just receive nsw 190 nomination approval today afternoon, almost wait 10 weeks. (ITA was on 16/02/2018)


congratulations!!!...What is your role and overall point ( PTE 10 or 20??)....I am also waiting ...My pre-invite - Feb 16th and submitted all my docs Feb 23rd - mine role - 261313...70+5


----------



## pkycme (Mar 26, 2018)

lnhebbar said:


> congratulations!!!...What is your role and overall point ( PTE 10 or 20??)....I am also waiting ...My pre-invite - Feb 16th and submitted all my docs Feb 23rd - mine role - 261313...70+5


Let me know once you get it. I submitted on 9th March.. Long wait

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## meetsudheer (Nov 18, 2017)

Hope most of them are waiting for nomination approval. I am still waiting for pre invite since 15 feb for software engineer with 75 points(10 pte) 😥. 

Lets see if i get the invite atleast in the next rounds.


----------



## Sammiz (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi,

how could you get points from your partner PTE exam? OR do you mean that you getting point from partner skill assessment? 

I'm glad that i have found someone with exact occupation. Please let me know if you have received any invitation anytime soon!:fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sammiz (Apr 23, 2018)

passt said:


> Sammiz said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


----------



## Sammiz (Apr 23, 2018)

Hi,

how could you get points from your partner PTE exam? OR do you mean that you getting point from partner skill assessment? 

I'm glad that i have found someone with exact occupation. Please let me know if you have received any invitation anytime soon!


----------



## sabhishek982 (Aug 6, 2016)

foxes said:


> Generally, you need to provide all documents to support your points claim. On top of that, you need to provide your resime too.
> 
> If you claim points for experience, you need to submit employment proof that includes: reference letter (stating your RnR)/affidavits, payslip, and other documents that support your employment.
> 
> ...


If providing ACS result nothing else required for employment proof..it's clearly mentioned there under optional documents.

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Infiniteniny (Aug 17, 2017)

Hello Team,
Did anyone get invite today?


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

I don't understand the problem, if the agent is taking care of processing of 189 and 190(nsw). You do 190(vic) on you own and save money. Looks all right.

Or, is it, if you do 190(vic) on you own, the agent will stop further processing/consultation on the 189 and 190(nsw).





Dillu85 said:


> Friends my immigration MARA agent has filed eoi for 189 and 190(nsw).
> When I asked him to apply for 190(vic) he said it is on chargeable basis. I know I can myself create login n apply in skillselct , when I claimed this to him that it is free of charge to apply, I will do on my own. He said it’s ok, but further process will not be dealt by him. Can you please help me friends. Whether I need to go with him. He is charging 500aud.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nabzz (Jul 20, 2017)

Asking for my brother. 
What's the current cutoff for state nomination for 233311 electrical engineer? And how long is it currently taking for nsw to send a pre invite for this occupation?


----------



## georgecao (Jan 17, 2018)

Anyone got NSW invite today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 191jatan (Jun 20, 2016)

Has anyone got any invitation today for NSW 190?? Please Share


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Anybody got the ita?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## passt (Jan 27, 2018)

Sammiz said:


> Hi,
> 
> how could you get points from your partner PTE exam? OR do you mean that you getting point from partner skill assessment?
> 
> I'm glad that i have found someone with exact occupation. Please let me know if you have received any invitation anytime soon!:fingerscrossed:


Yes, I will claim point from my wife's skill assessment. but for current trend, the chance is still low as I only have 10 in pte.


----------



## sivaj (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi Guys,Any body got ITA for NSW 190 for 2613 code people who got invited on Mar16..

I'm in a situation that my ACS will expire on Nov 1st week,so my question is I submitted my preinvite application on Mar 20th for NSW with 70 points for 2613,And worst case if receive ITA after June 20th(12weeks of processing time) is there going to be any impact as My ACS is valid only till Nov 1st week?

Is there any chance to get 189 with 70 points after that?

And another worry is The Australian Year again going to start from jun1st ?so it's going to be any impact..

Please suggest me..


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## HPAB (Mar 6, 2018)

boiled35 said:


> Just receive nsw 190 nomination approval today afternoon, almost wait 10 weeks. (ITA was on 16/02/2018)


Congrats! And all the best with the next process


----------



## mmmukul (Apr 6, 2018)

Congrats man.


----------



## passt (Jan 27, 2018)

Looks like there is no pre-invite today?


----------



## ArrayAussie (Jan 17, 2018)

I received a mail from Skill Select that my EOI is getting expired within 1 month. Perhaps the first time submission was done in May 2016. But the same was updated in March 2018 after my points got increased. Do I need to submit new EOI again? If yes, then it will push me back in the queue for 70+5 points for 2 months from March to April? 

Senior members please advice.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

ArrayAussie said:


> I received a mail from Skill Select that my EOI is getting expired within 1 month. Perhaps the first time submission was done in May 2016. But the same was updated in March 2018 after my points got increased. Do I need to submit new EOI again? If yes, then it will push me back in the queue for 70+5 points for 2 months from March to April?
> 
> Senior members please advice.



Let me suggest you the better/my way:

Create your new EOI today, after creation suspend it till your old EOI is not expired. In this way you will loose 2 months on your new eoi but you will gain one month from today onwards once you again activate your EOI after expiration of your old EOI.

hope this helps.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

ArrayAussie said:


> I received a mail from Skill Select that my EOI is getting expired within 1 month. Perhaps the first time submission was done in May 2016. But the same was updated in March 2018 after my points got increased. Do I need to submit new EOI again? If yes, then it will push me back in the queue for 70+5 points for 2 months from March to April?
> 
> Senior members please advice.


Mate, I think It will expire after 2 years of initial submission date.
So better to lodge a new one.


----------



## ArrayAussie (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks for the suggestion. Hope I get invited within 1 month.Fingers crossed.



SunV said:


> ArrayAussie said:
> 
> 
> > I received a mail from Skill Select that my EOI is getting expired within 1 month. Perhaps the first time submission was done in May 2016. But the same was updated in March 2018 after my points got increased. Do I need to submit new EOI again? If yes, then it will push me back in the queue for 70+5 points for 2 months from March to April?
> ...


----------



## ArrayAussie (Jan 17, 2018)

Thanks mate. 



KasunTharaka said:


> ArrayAussie said:
> 
> 
> > I received a mail from Skill Select that my EOI is getting expired within 1 month. Perhaps the first time submission was done in May 2016. But the same was updated in March 2018 after my points got increased. Do I need to submit new EOI again? If yes, then it will push me back in the queue for 70+5 points for 2 months from March to April?
> ...


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

sivaj said:


> Hi Guys,Any body got ITA for NSW 190 for 2613 code people who got invited on Mar16..
> 
> I'm in a situation that my ACS will expire on Nov 1st week,so my question is I submitted my preinvite application on Mar 20th for NSW with 70 points for 2613,And worst case if receive ITA after June 20th(12weeks of processing time) is there going to be any impact as My ACS is valid only till Nov 1st week?
> 
> ...


Hi Brother..even I am on the same boat. I have received an pre-invite on Feb 16th and submitted on Feb 23rd. till now no approval and waiting.....Even My ACS is expiring during Nov 1st...not sure...I believe once we get the approval is it really matters?? not sure....even I am also having same question...
Regarding the invite...looks like someone received on Apr 25th based on teh immitracket ( his pre-invite date is Feb 16th)
And we have whatsup group for NSW 16( pre-invite) ..please share your number..we can add you


----------



## monzurulkhan (Oct 1, 2017)

boiled35 said:


> Just receive nsw 190 nomination approval today afternoon, almost wait 10 weeks. (ITA was on 16/02/2018)


May I know your occupation and points?


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

SunV, you mean, if someone suspends his/her EoI and then activate the EoI afterward, the date of EoI does not change. Of course, within the two year period of EoI's life and points remains same thought-out.

Say, points remains same through-out, the timeline is
(1) created an EoI in 11-April-2018
(2) suspend the EoI in 30-May-2018 and 
(3) activate the EoI in 1-Jun-2019 (after one year).
The effective EoI date remains 11-April-2018.

I am interested, as there is a very slight chance, I may want to delay the process. Because, I may get a big career enhancing opportunity in May end. Thus, I can't reside in Australia for at least 2-3 years. In that case I may miss the 2 years out of 5 years resident-ship condition and lose the PR. Moreover, my points remains 75 for next 2 years.




SunV said:


> Let me suggest you the better/my way:
> 
> Create your new EOI today, after creation suspend it till your old EOI is not expired. In this way you will loose 2 months on your new eoi but you will gain one month from today onwards once you again activate your EOI after expiration of your old EOI.
> 
> hope this helps.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

AsterixArmorica said:


> SunV, you mean, if someone suspends his/her EoI and then activate the EoI afterward, the date of EoI does not change. Of course, within the two year period of EoI's life and points remains same thought-out.
> 
> Say, points remains same through-out, the timeline is
> (1) created an EoI in 11-April-2018
> ...



Yes with current EOI application you can do this. Your understanding is 100% correct.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

SunV said:


> Yes with current EOI application you can do this. Your understanding is 100% correct.




Hi SnvV,
I’m bit unclear that. 
Does it mean that the suspended period does not count for eoi life time(2 years after initial submission date)?
Or regardless of suspended duration eoi will expire definitely after exactly 2 years time of initial submitting date?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

Dear, I believe u just need to stay in australia for 2 years out of 5 years in order to continue with PR. U just need to enter once, and then you may go again before fourth year begins.


AsterixArmorica said:


> SunV, you mean, if someone suspends his/her EoI and then activate the EoI afterward, the date of EoI does not change. Of course, within the two year period of EoI's life and points remains same thought-out.
> 
> Say, points remains same through-out, the timeline is
> (1) created an EoI in 11-April-2018
> ...


Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

lnhebbar said:


> Hi Brother..even I am on the same boat. I have received an pre-invite on Feb 16th and submitted on Feb 23rd. till now no approval and waiting.....Even My ACS is expiring during Nov 1st...not sure...I believe once we get the approval is it really matters?? not sure....even I am also having same question...
> Regarding the invite...looks like someone received on Apr 25th based on teh immitracket ( his pre-invite date is Feb 16th)
> And we have whatsup group for NSW 16( pre-invite) ..please share your number..we can add you


I am also the same boat My ACS will go to expire August 20, I got pre-invite from NSW April 12, I hope no issues once you will get the nomination, no one will not ask ACS again. No worries guys.


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks, that was helpful.



SunV said:


> Yes with current EOI application you can do this. Your understanding is 100% correct.


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

venkat said:


> I am also the same boat My ACS will go to expire August 20, I got pre-invite from NSW April 12, I hope no issues once you will get the nomination, no one will not ask ACS again. No worries guys.


Hi venkat ...wat was ur occupation n point break up.

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

hk_BA said:


> Hi venkat ...wat was ur occupation n point break up.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


My occupation: 261312(developer programmer)

My Break up points: 70 +5 Pte 10 and spouse 5, Exp:10, Edu:15, age:30


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

*Subject of the pre invite email for 190*

Hello everyone,

I have filed EOI for 190 on 14th March 2018 with 75 points, still waiting for the pre-invite.
Can someone please share the subject line and the sender's details from which we receive the pre-invite email for 190, as I am wondering may be I have missed the email somehow.

Thanks


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

abcFalcon said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It will be sent by [email protected] and the subject is “Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa - [Your Name] - EOI:[Your EOI]”




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abcFalcon (Mar 10, 2018)

Thank you for your response.
Hope to get it soon.


----------



## AsterixArmorica (Apr 2, 2018)

Yes, I understand that, but if say, I stay outside Australia for 3 years after I was granted Visa. Then I need to continuously stay for two years in Australia, can't go out even for family emergencies and job travels. That would not be the situation I would like to be in.

Even delaying Visa has its own risks, specially considering the current overall reduction in Visa invites and extreme competition in my group 2613XX. However, the risk is mitigated to a certain extent if my original EoI date does not change. 

One other, option is to get Visa, and spend a month's vacation or remote work from Australia, that will get you 3 months IN time, by the time 4th year start.

Let's see how things unfolds. But it is always good to know the options.



hk_BA said:


> Dear, I believe u just need to stay in australia for 2 years out of 5 years in order to continue with PR. U just need to enter once, and then you may go again before fourth year begins.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

abcFalcon said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have filed EOI for 190 on 14th March 2018 with 75 points, still waiting for the pre-invite.
> Can someone please share the subject line and the sender's details from which we receive the pre-invite email for 190, as I am wondering may be I have missed the email somehow.
> ...


70+5 or 75+5? I hope you are on immitracker ?


----------



## Infiniteniny (Aug 17, 2017)

Seems NSW gave out invite just once this month.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi SnvV,
> I’m bit unclear that.
> Does it mean that the suspended period does not count for eoi life time(2 years after initial submission date)?
> Or regardless of suspended duration eoi will expire definitely after exactly 2 years time of initial submitting date?
> ...


EOI will expire after 2 years irrespective of EOI status.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

SunV said:


> EOI will expire after 2 years irrespective of EOI status.




Thats what I thought. Thanks man. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Hitesh85 said:


> Hi I checked u got NSW invite and u r waiting for ITA.
> 
> Could you please guide what all documents are needed to submit in NSW application.
> 
> Specifically- employment reference letter...would I need to create affidavits again as we did for ACS skill assessment? If yes would it be in same format? Would I need to get them also notarized?




You can use the same docs as for acs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> EOI will expire after 2 years irrespective of EOI status.




Not if you are invited 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Not if you are invited
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Welcome back.

What if I do not accept the invite


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

SunV said:


> Welcome back.
> 
> What if I do not accept the invite




Thank you) 

Then it will be valid for 2 years... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi Everyone, i just noticed that i made one mistake while submitting NSW nomination application, in my EOI i stated my designation as QA/QC Electrical Engineer which is same as stated in reference letter but in employment/Experience letter it is QA/QC engineer. Would it make a difference ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ramramram222 (Jul 26, 2017)

Hi guys,

Can someone please clarify this??

What's the difference between job reference letter and employment experience letter?? 
Aren't they both same?? 

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Hi Everyone, i just noticed that i made one mistake while submitting NSW nomination application, in my EOI i stated my designation as QA/QC Electrical Engineer which is same as stated in reference letter but in employment/Experience letter it is QA/QC engineer. Would it make a difference ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Does it make any difference on you invite chances? 

I would suggest to be aligned 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Does it make any difference on you invite chances?
> 
> I would suggest to be aligned
> 
> ...




I already submitted nomination application after being invited by NSW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> I already submitted nomination application after being invited by NSW.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Does your assessment specify which anzsco code you were assessed as?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Does your assessment specify which anzsco code you were assessed as?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes Electrical engineer 233311


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Yes Electrical engineer 233311
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I reckon you did use the same references to get assessed? Then 2 options: leave as is, or update the docs with proper name.


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> I reckon you did use the same references to get assessed? Then 2 options: leave as is, or update the docs with proper name.




Yes i used the same documents for assessment. What i am thinking i can send them new employment letter as the old one is outdated too as it was issued on november, 2017, i got new letter today. Moreover, correction has been made too. What are your suggestions?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Any nomination approvals recently from NSW? Last week seems none from NSW and i believe they had some technical issues


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Yes i used the same documents for assessment. What i am thinking i can send them new employment letter as the old one is outdated too as it was issued on november, 2017, i got new letter today. Moreover, correction has been made too. What are your suggestions?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's a good way to do it i guess.


----------



## RPK_AUS (Apr 27, 2018)

Hi All,

I have submitted my EOI for 190 on 26th April 2018 with 70+5(SS) points for 261313. Can anyone please let me know if there is any chance of getting invited in while like 3 or 4 months?

Thanks,
RPK
age- 30
Edu - 15
EXP - 10
PTE - 10
Part - 5


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

RPK_AUS said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No one can predict that exactly. May be you will. But who knows. Lots of SEs pile up for NSW with 70+5 and 10 pte. 
Best thing try to get 20 for pte. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

Ram2409 said:


> Any nomination approvals recently from NSW? Last week seems none from NSW and i believe they had some technical issues


Technical issues - are you guessing or do you have a confirmed source? No change in immitracker yet.


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

Why NSW taking too much time to approve the invitation??!!! Getting frustrated!!


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Auzman said:


> Why NSW taking too much time to approve the invitation??!!! Getting frustrated!!


You are frustrated because you are not getting invite, other people are frustrated because they are not getting ITA/Pre-invite. Now i feel, NSW reached their occupation ceiling?

No offence.


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

SunV said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> > Why NSW taking too much time to approve the invitation??!!! Getting frustrated!!
> ...



Don't have any clue mate!!


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi Guyz,

I desperately need move Ausi even from Student Visa.
As my backup plan I'm ready to apply for MBA for my wife and go there.
My concern is,in any case, If I get invited after moving there, will that be a prob for rest of the PR process? 
is there any obligations for PR(190/189) visas if my current visa is student VISA?
Plz help


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hi Guyz,
> 
> I desperately need move Ausi even from Student Visa.
> As my backup plan I'm ready to apply for MBA for my wife and go there.
> ...




I dont think it will be an issue. You just need to mention in your application form that you currently onshore and have a valid Australian visa. If you get your visa granted, then the newer visa will replace whatever visa you have at that moment. 

Good luck


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

foxes said:


> I dont think it will be an issue. You just need to mention in your application form that you currently onshore and have a valid Australian visa. If you get your visa granted, then the newer visa will replace whatever visa you have at that moment.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> ...


Thankx man...
Really appreciate your comment.
Good luck with your approval man.. Hope you get it very soon.


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

Anyone got approval today? Seems like they stopped giving approval!!


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

Auzman said:


> Anyone got approval today? Seems like they stopped giving approval!!


They skipped last week as well and As someone suggested in one of the comment above, may be NSW reached ceiling for this FY


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

naqvih08 said:


> They skipped last week as well and As someone suggested in one of the comment above, may be NSW reached ceiling for this FY


I commented about ceiling but its just the speculation based on last rejection for NSW no approval or ITA after that. Hope this is wrong.

There is no official website by states for their occupation ceilings.


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

SunV said:


> I commented about ceiling but its just the speculation based on last rejection for NSW no approval or ITA after that. Hope this is wrong.
> 
> There is no official website by states for their occupation ceilings.


Hello SunV,

As per my understanding, there is no ceiling for visa subclass 190. I also wonder if they have certain criteria for inviting people based on some statistics, why do they send many invitations (pre-invite) as long as they already reached their limits and they are not going to approve them?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

EAU2452 said:


> Hello SunV,
> 
> As per my understanding, there is no ceiling for visa subclass 190. I also wonder if they have certain criteria for inviting people based on some statistics, why do they send many invitations (pre-invite) as long as they already reached their limits and they are not going to approve them?


I agree with you there is no ceiling for 190. Just seen some rejection based on this last week. ethically in this case NSW should return the fee of 300 AUD.

More funnier is victoria, where they say we have more potential candidates than you and rejects the profile (good thing is they are not asking for application fees).

You and me have seen frequent invites from NSW & VIC in current FY but suddenly everything is stopped by them at least in this month.


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

SunV said:


> I agree with you there is no ceiling for 190. Just seen some rejection based on this last week. ethically in this case NSW should return the fee of 300 AUD.
> 
> More funnier is victoria, where they say we have more potential candidates than you and rejects the profile (good thing is they are not asking for application fees).
> 
> You and me have seen frequent invites from NSW & VIC in current FY but suddenly everything is stopped by them at least in this month.


That makes sense. I didn't know that they return the application fees  .

True VIC & NSW were sending a lot of invitations, which suddenly stopped in April .

Hope that everything will back to normal soon


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

EAU2452 said:


> SunV said:
> 
> 
> > I agree with you there is no ceiling for 190. Just seen some rejection based on this last week. ethically in this case NSW should return the fee of 300 AUD.
> ...


Yeah hope they will start to send invitation again and same time send the approval as many of us waiting since long.. This waiting really kills!!!😥


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Guyz, 
I’m not updated properly regarding recent 189 rounds. 
Does it still happening?
If yes, still cap is 300 itas?
Someone plz shed a light. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sammiz (Apr 23, 2018)

how come you have paid $300 AUD? it should be free when you apply for 190NSW sponsorship visa.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Sammiz said:


> how come you have paid $300 AUD? it should be free when you apply for 190NSW sponsorship visa.


It is not, the fee for state nomination application is $300.


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

Auzman said:


> Yeah hope they will start to send invitation again and same time send the approval as many of us waiting since long.. This waiting really kills!!!😥


I could see one guy got his approval on 25th April from NSW in immitracker. They are sending invites.. but people are not updating it here or in immitracker. I accept, the number of approval was reduced when compared to starting of this year.

Let hope the best to get our approval/invite ASAP...:fingerscrossed:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Auzman said:


> Why NSW taking too much time to approve the invitation??!!! Getting frustrated!!




Average 6 weeks.
Max 12 weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

eashwar said:


> I could see one guy got his approval on 25th April from NSW in immitracker. They are sending invites.. but people are not updating it here or in immitracker. I accept, the number of approval was reduced when compared to starting of this year.
> 
> 
> 
> Let hope the best to get our approval/invite ASAP...:fingerscrossed:




With approvals.. it is almost guaranteed in case with nsw, it takes in 90% of cases less than 6 weeks. So if you got invite and submitted- just wait, nsw is not like vic, prepare for a visa lodgement in the meantime 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

KasunTharaka said:


> Guyz,
> I’m not updated properly regarding recent 189 rounds.
> Does it still happening?
> If yes, still cap is 300 itas?
> ...




Can someone plz comment in this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> With approvals.. it is almost guaranteed in case with nsw, it takes in 90% of cases less than 6 weeks. So if you got invite and submitted- just wait, nsw is not like vic, prepare for a visa lodgement in the meantime
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks mate .. I prepared all the documents except for medical and pcc ..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> With approvals.. it is almost guaranteed in case with nsw, it takes in 90% of cases less than 6 weeks. So if you got invite and submitted- just wait, nsw is not like vic, prepare for a visa lodgement in the meantime
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Guys just reading the interactions here. Few say NSW has reacehd occupation ceiling.

Does that mean I need to worry even about NSW now? 75+5.

189 has already caused enough panic for me


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Guys just reading the interactions here. Few say NSW has reacehd occupation ceiling.
> 
> Does that mean I need to worry even about NSW now? 75+5.
> 
> 189 has already caused enough panic for me


Given that there's no known occupation ceiling in any published government document, it is fine to ignore such claims


----------



## Sudh83 (May 1, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> Can someone plz comment in this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, It is still happening with 300 invitations per round based on the last invitation round on 21st March. Results of the April 04th round is yet to publish.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Sudh83 said:


> Yes, It is still happening with 300 invitations per round based on the last invitation round on 21st March. Results of the April 04th round is yet to publish.




Ohh. Is it. Anyway glad to see it’s still continuing even with the 300 itas. 
Thanx for the info mate. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

eashwar said:


> andreyx108b said:
> 
> 
> > With approvals.. it is almost guaranteed in case with nsw, it takes in 90% of cases less than 6 weeks. So if you got invite and submitted- just wait, nsw is not like vic, prepare for a visa lodgement in the meantime
> ...


Thanks for your positive response guys. Feeling positive now. Hopefully good news is Coming for us soon..


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Guys just reading the interactions here. Few say NSW has reacehd occupation ceiling.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Did nsw announced it? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pravincv said:


> Given that there's no known occupation ceiling in any published government document, it is fine to ignore such claims




Totally agree


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shubhamjuneja7 (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi everyone,

I am in a state of confusion and a little panic here... I submitted my EOI for 190 NSW on March 9, 2018. Its been almost 2 months now that I have been waiting for the pre-invite so that I can go ahead and pay the 300$ AUD fee for NSW nomination approval but I haven't heard back anything yet.

My ANZSCO code is 263111 Computer Network and Systems Engineer
Points 65+5
Breakup: age-30, edu-15, english-20 and ss-5

Does anyone has any idea when can I expect an email from digital.services at NSW.

I am dying to see that email pop up in my inbox. I have checked my inbox more times in the past two months than I have in my entire lifetime. Lol.

The wait is killing....

Any help or insight from anyone from the same code or even another would be highly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

shubhamjuneja7 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am in a state of confusion and a little panic here... I submitted my EOI for 190 NSW on March 9, 2018. Its been almost 2 months now that I have been waiting for the pre-invite so that I can go ahead and pay the 300$ AUD fee for NSW nomination approval but I haven't heard back anything yet.
> 
> ...




Mate, based on current trend you need 70+5 points to be invited. 

Your occupation is popular and current points cutoff is 75 for 189. This situation has pushed the 70 pointers to apply for state sponsorship (190) and NSW also has a number of people that they want to invite. You can see from Immitracker that there are some 70 pointers who are still waiting to be invited by NSW. Before the 70 pointers are cleared up from the queue, they won’t start inviting 65 pointers.

That being said, everything might change in the next financial year - either it becomes better or worse, nobody knows.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi fellows,

Can someone please clarify what is the difference between "*Employment References*" and "*Letter of Reference*"; particularly with respect to NSW requirements


----------



## Varun Monga (Apr 24, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

Can anybody please let me know when I can expect the pre-inivte from NSW OR VIC ?

Points breakup - 

ANZCO - 261313
Age - 30
English - 20
Education- 15
Spouse - 5

Total - (70+5(SS)) 

EOI Date - 18th April 2018.

Thanks,
Varun Monga


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

So, no approval for those who got invited on 12th april, 2018 ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> So, no approval for those who got invited on 12th april, 2018 ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




There is no clear pattern for approval. Some of people here are still waiting since mid Feb.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

foxes said:


> There is no clear pattern for approval. Some of people here are still waiting since mid Feb.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




This whole PR process requires nerve to survive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkycme (Mar 26, 2018)

What are the chances of getting rejected/refused after pre-invite stage? 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

pkycme said:


> What are the chances of getting rejected/refused after pre-invite stage?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk




Very rare. Unless you fail to provide proof to support your points claim 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkycme (Mar 26, 2018)

That's good to hear. How about during visa grant stage?


foxes said:


> Very rare. Unless you fail to provide proof to support your points claim
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rockford171 (Apr 24, 2018)

Hey Guys....I submitted the EOI for 190 NSW last year (65 + 5 SS), but havent received an invite yet. I am now looking to submit an EOI for VIC (190). By doing that, would I be placed to the start of queue again for 190 NSW ?


----------



## Saraswat15 (May 27, 2017)

Any idea when is the next round of NSW SS?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

pkycme said:


> That's good to hear. How about during visa grant stage?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk




Same. It’s a waiting game.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

rockford171 said:


> Hey Guys....I submitted the EOI for 190 NSW last year (65 + 5 SS), but havent received an invite yet. I am now looking to submit an EOI for VIC (190). By doing that, would I be placed to the start of queue again for 190 NSW ?




Nope. Each EOI is treated independently and has its own DOE.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkycme (Mar 26, 2018)

foxes said:


> Same. It’s a waiting game.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info! 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Saraswat15 (May 27, 2017)

foxes said:


> Same. It’s a waiting game.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Foxes would you know when is the next round of NSW SS? pls.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Saraswat15 said:


> Foxes would you know when is the next round of NSW SS? pls.




Nope, simply because there is no round for state invitation. They send invites pretty much every weekdays.

It’s true that on certain Friday they send many invites. But again, it is not a round like 189.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

foxes said:


> Nope, simply because there is no round for state invitation. They send invites pretty much every weekdays.
> 
> It’s true that on certain Friday they send many invites. But again, it is not a round like 189.
> 
> ...


Hey Buddy Any update on your nomination ??


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> Hey Buddy Any update on your nomination ??




Not yet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

foxes said:


> Not yet
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ohhh... thats strange... hope you get your approval soon


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Mitsi said:


> ohhh... thats strange... hope you get your approval soon




Thanks mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

lnhebbar said:


> congratulations!!!...What is your role and overall point ( PTE 10 or 20??)....I am also waiting ...My pre-invite - Feb 16th and submitted all my docs Feb 23rd - mine role - 261313...70+5


Hi Inhebbar,

I am also on the same boat , with same points , same code and same date submitted my application i.e. on 23rd Feb. Its almost 10 weeks but didnt hear back from NSW. Any idea if they really takes that much time as seeing others many of them received their nomination within a month after submitting their documents.

Thanks


----------



## lricardomfl (May 3, 2018)

Hi all!

Is there anyone applying for 190 NSW as a Chef? Does someone have any idea how long it takes to be invited?

I have 65 points and my EOI was submitted in 13/04/18. I will turn 33yo in May and I will lose 5 points.

Does anyone know if I have any chance to be invited or it is time to think about 489?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## rockford171 (Apr 24, 2018)

foxes said:


> Nope. Each EOI is treated independently and has its own DOE.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks mate..and if I receive invite for any one state, then what happens to the other EOI's submitted ?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

rockford171 said:


> Thanks mate..and if I receive invite for any one state, then what happens to the other EOI's submitted ?


Nothing, It will remain in the queue.


----------



## pkycme (Mar 26, 2018)

Anyone with ITA gone passed the 12 weeks period? 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rockford171 (Apr 24, 2018)

SunV said:


> Nothing, It will remain in the queue.


means, an invite could still be received for other states ?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

rockford171 said:


> means, an invite could still be received for other states ?


Yes.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Anyone got the invitation today?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

In the midst of the impatience for the approval, I just emailed the NSW Department of immigration to ask for the status of my application.

This is what they replied:

"Dear,

The standard processing time for assessing applications is 12 weeks. This can be longer in peak periods. However please note that we intend to process our current cases including yours before the end of June.

If you will be losing points for age or if you have a visa expiring you are welcome to contact us to request expedition.

Your case officer will be in contact in due course.

Kind regards."

So I think all is right. There is no technical issues or ceilings anything. Just wait patiently or maybe just forget this thing for a month.


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

Why NSW not sending invitations? It is really frustating. I have 70 plus 5 (SS) points -EOI 26th April, Job code 261111 Business analyst and 20 in PTE. I hv just two years of experience due to RPL application I am seeing in immitracker more EOIs with 70 points + 20 PTE and better experience are getting acumulated. It's very demotivating after so much effort. Getting done ACS both for myself n my wife. Then giving PTE n scoring 20. Still after that you hv to be on their mercy to send u invite.. :-(

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## pkycme (Mar 26, 2018)

namnguyen said:


> In the midst of the impatience for the approval, I just emailed the NSW Department of immigration to ask for the status of my application.
> 
> This is what they replied:
> 
> ...


When did you submit documents? Good to hear they will process before June

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

pkycme said:


> When did you submit documents? Good to hear they will process before June
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


I submitted mid-March. 6 weeks already.

According to their email, I guess they are on duty to finish processing all applications before the new fiscal year. Hence maybe they will limit sending new ITA.


----------



## pkycme (Mar 26, 2018)

I submitted 9th March and still waiting. Happy waiting till end of June!


namnguyen said:


> I submitted mid-March. 6 weeks already.
> 
> According to their email, I guess they are on duty to finish processing all applications before the new fiscal year. Hence maybe they will limit sending new ITA.


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## ajji311231 (Sep 22, 2016)

Hi guys

I have a query and appreciate if anyone can guide me.
my wife hs 1.2 year experience as software engineer and Btech(Comp Science) Graduate, now as per rule if spouse has 1 year of exp one can claim 5 points.
But What if while assessing exp through ACS if they deduct 2 year as do normally, then her valid exp would be 0 because overall exp is 1.2 yrs only.
Does that meam to claim 5 points for spouse he/she must have 1 year valid Exp(after ACS deduction) or its the overall 1 yr Exp needed ?


Any advice appreciated

Thanks


----------



## gopiit04 (Jul 14, 2017)

Sent you a PM.. Your wife need minimum 2 years Exp to get assessed positively by ACS. You need positive ACS results to claim spouse points.


ajji311231 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have a query and appreciate if anyone can guide me.
> my wife hs 1.2 year experience as software engineer and Btech(Comp Science) Graduate, now as per rule if spouse has 1 year of exp one can claim 5 points.
> ...


----------



## Pkarl (Nov 6, 2016)

ajji311231 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have a query and appreciate if anyone can guide me.
> my wife hs 1.2 year experience as software engineer and Btech(Comp Science) Graduate, now as per rule if spouse has 1 year of exp one can claim 5 points.
> ...


It doesn't matter if she has experience or not. As long as ACS qualifies her, you can claim the 5 points.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

namnguyen said:


> In the midst of the impatience for the approval, I just emailed the NSW Department of immigration to ask for the status of my application.
> 
> This is what they replied:
> 
> ...




Thanks for sharing! Today there were 3 approvals reported by people in the Whatsapp group who applied in mid Feb. Things are moving.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

Another week gone. Hope approval will come next week. Things getting worse☹


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

foxes said:


> It doesn't matter if she has experience or not. As long as ACS qualifies her, you can claim the 5 points.


Yes and No, ACS requirement is to have 1 year solid experience or Professional Year


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

foxes said:


> namnguyen said:
> 
> 
> > In the midst of the impatience for the approval, I just emailed the NSW Department of immigration to ask for the status of my application.
> ...


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

foxes said:


> Thanks for sharing! Today there were 3 approvals reported by people in the Whatsapp group who applied in mid Feb. Things are moving.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Great to know brother. Even my pre-invite date is Feb 16th and submitted on Feb 23rd..still waiting for the approval.....If you don't mind could you please share whatsup group ?? or you can add my number for the same....I will send you as personal messgae.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

lnhebbar said:


> Great to know brother. Even my pre-invite date is Feb 16th and submitted on Feb 23rd..still waiting for the approval.....If you don't mind could you please share whatsup group ?? or you can add my number for the same....I will send you as personal messgae.




I sent you a private message with link to join the group


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

lnhebbar said:


> foxes said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing! Today there were 3 approvals reported by people in the Whatsapp group who applied in mid Feb. Things are moving.
> ...


What is your job code mate?


----------



## pkycme (Mar 26, 2018)

foxes said:


> I sent you a private message with link to join the group
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you send me the link too? =) 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## akhaliac (Apr 18, 2018)

Can you please add me as well in the WhatsApp group?


----------



## lnhebbar (Nov 9, 2016)

Auzman said:


> What is your job code mate?


Jobe code - 261313


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

lnhebbar said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> > What is your job code mate?
> ...


Alright bro, hope you will get approval next week.


----------



## gio87 (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks for sharing! Today there were 3 approvals reported by people in the Whatsapp group who applied in mid Feb. 
[/QUOTE]

You are right!! 2 approvals were reported on immitracker too. Date of invitation 16/2, date of approval 4/5 and both are under 261312 Developer programmer.


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

Any hope for 65+ in pte having 70points including 5 points for SS.
261313 AND 261312

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Kamalbhai said:


> Any hope for 65+ in pte having 70points including 5 points for SS.
> 261313 AND 261312
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk




Unfortunately nope. The current trend is 70+5.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

foxes said:


> Unfortunately nope. The current trend is 70+5.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What i should do to get the preinvite?

Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Kamalbhai said:


> What i should do to get the preinvite?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk




Try in every possible way to increase your total points. If you haven’t maxed your PTE, then try to do so. Claim spouse points or sit NAATI test are two other ways to get additional points.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kamalbhai (Apr 10, 2017)

Thanks


foxes said:


> Try in every possible way to increase your total points. If you haven’t maxed your PTE, then try to do so. Claim spouse points or sit NAATI test are two other ways to get additional points.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my LG-H818 using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Seems like no more invitations. 
Siht. What a waste. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shubhamjuneja7 (Mar 14, 2018)

foxes said:


> I sent you a private message with link to join the group
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey foxes! Can you share me the watsapp group info in fm please!?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

In NSW's rather opaque selection criteria, after Occupation, Points, are all above 8 in IELTs considered the same? Similarly for experience, does anyone with above 8 years of (ACS) relevant experience get categorised as same ? Any clues from past invites?


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

pravincv said:


> In NSW's rather opaque selection criteria, after Occupation, Points, are all above 8 in IELTs considered the same? Similarly for experience, does anyone with above 8 years of (ACS) relevant experience get categorised as same ? Any clues from past invites?


After occupation and points in order 
English then Experience 

For example, if 2 people have same points, someone who has 20 points in English with no experience will get invited first compare to someone with English 10 and experience 15.


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

kooshan said:


> After occupation and points in order
> English then Experience
> 
> For example, if 2 people have same points, someone who has 20 points in English with no experience will get invited first compare to someone with English 10 and experience 15.[/QUOT
> That's clear. However does a 10 year experience get higher ranking than 8 all other points and PTE being equal. If it's not wonder why the community immitracker records scores and years of experience so granularly


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

pravincv said:


> That's clear. However does a 10 year experience get higher ranking than 8 all other points and PTE being equal. If it's not wonder why the community immitracker records scores and years of experience so granularly


8 and 10 are the same for NSW.
However, seems VIC distinguish these things, no one knows how VIC accept and reject people. Probably that's the reason immitracker is like that.


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

Anyone planning to fly to Australia for NAATI test? What are the chances with this test? Is it worth spending 1.2 lacs for this test?

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

hk_BA said:


> Anyone planning to fly to Australia for NAATI test? What are the chances with this test? Is it worth spending 1.2 lacs for this test?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


800 AUD. Why is the number 1.2 lakhs?


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

pravincv said:


> 800 AUD. Why is the number 1.2 lakhs?


40000 INR test cost, 80000 INR travelling cost. Plus visa fee. Also they give result after 2 months. Is it worth exploring?

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## Neomagic (May 5, 2018)

Have anyone done the new natti CCL test? i am after some recommendations.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

KasunTharaka said:


> Seems like no more invitations.
> Siht. What a waste.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They may still invite. They might even continue to invite, just non reported on the net.


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

hk_BA said:


> 40000 INR test cost, 80000 INR travelling cost. Plus visa fee. Also they give result after 2 months. Is it worth exploring?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


Ah.yes. I am considering it as plan b.I have currently lodged a 482, so when I get it and if the 190 queue is not going anywhere, it will be an option in June provided seats are available in Sydney, but hopefully there are more invites next week.plan c is 186 DE , but best not to be beholden to an employer


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pravincv said:


> Ah.yes. I am considering it as plan b.I have currently lodged a 482, so when I get it and if the 190 queue is not going anywhere, it will be an option in June provided seats are available in Sydney


i think next FY with 70(+5)-75(+5) points one cat get invited almost certainly


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

For 482 does we need employer sponsorship?


pravincv said:


> Ah.yes. I am considering it as plan b.I have currently lodged a 482, so when I get it and if the 190 queue is not going anywhere, it will be an option in June provided seats are available in Sydney, but hopefully there are more invites next week.plan c is 186 DE , but best not to be beholden to an employer


Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

hk_BA said:


> For 482 does we need employer sponsorship?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


Yes.its the new version of the old 457. It is an intra company transfer in my case


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

Ok All the best buddy !


pravincv said:


> Yes.its the new version of the old 457. It is an intra company transfer in my case


Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## Saraswat15 (May 27, 2017)

foxes said:


> namnguyen said:
> 
> 
> > In the midst of the impatience for the approval, I just emailed the NSW Department of immigration to ask for the status of my application.
> ...


Hello Foxes 

Could I get tye details of wassup group pls. 
I want to join the group as well. 

Thanks.


----------



## winter_soldier (Oct 30, 2017)

Does that hold true even for Accountants??



andreyx108b said:


> pravincv said:
> 
> 
> > Ah.yes. I am considering it as plan b.I have currently lodged a 482, so when I get it and if the 190 queue is not going anywhere, it will be an option in June provided seats are available in Sydney
> ...


----------



## NITINVERMA85 (May 5, 2018)

*190 process and timelines enquiry*

Hi everyone, 

I applied EOI yesterday (4 May) for 190 NSW for Business Analyst via an immigration agent. I have a total of 75+5 points (30 for age + 15 for education + 20 for PTE + 5 for experience + 5 for partner). 

However, I am not clear of the process and the timelines. Based on certain posts I read here, here is what I could come up. Can you please tell me if my understanding is correct.

Step 1 : ACS (which I have already got)
Step 2 : Apply for EOI
Step 3 : NSW invitation, typically takes 1-4 weeks
Step 4 : NSW nomination or ITA (are they same?) , typically takes 3-4 weeks

Post NSW nomination, we have to wait for VISA grant which can take a few months, but Visa is nearly 100% granted post we get the NSW nomination.

Is the above understanding and timelines correct. Request to please correct wherever I am wrong. It would help a lot of novices like me who come on Expatforum.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

NITINVERMA85 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




With such high points, you should get an invite from NSW (step 3) soon. The thing is NSW has slowed down their process towards the end of this financial year. Once you got invited and submitted your application, you need to wait for approval (stage 4). Again, this can take more than 3-4 weeks. Some people even wait close to 12 weeks.

Once you get your approval, you can lodge your 190 visa through SkillSelect. This takes up to 3-4 months based on recent trend.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

NITINVERMA85 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I applied EOI yesterday (4 May) for 190 NSW for Business Analyst via an immigration agent. I have a total of 75+5 points (30 for age + 15 for education + 20 for PTE + 5 for experience + 5 for partner).
> 
> ...


Made changes and Highlighted.

Step 1 : ACS (which I have already got)
Step 2 : Apply for *NSW* EOI
Step 3 : NSW invitation*/ITA* , typically takes *1-infinity weeks (but for you i think 1-2 weeks if NSW invite happens for this FY)*
Step 4 : NSW nomination or *Invite, typically takes 2-12 weeks after paying 300 AUD fees
*
Post NSW nomination, we have to wait for VISA grant which can take a few* (3-9 as per current scenario) *months, but Visa is nearly 100% granted *( not necessarily if you submitted forged documents or your Employment Verification is negative but you will get a fair chance to prove this)* post we get the NSW nomination.


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

NITINVERMA85 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I applied EOI yesterday (4 May) for 190 NSW for Business Analyst via an immigration agent. I have a total of 75+5 points (30 for age + 15 for education + 20 for PTE + 5 for experience + 5 for partner).
> 
> ...


Please add your data on myimmitracker.com so that all applicants can get a view of the queue


----------



## NITINVERMA85 (May 5, 2018)

Okay, will do that. Thanks.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

namnguyen said:


> I submitted mid-March. 6 weeks already.
> 
> 
> 
> According to their email, I guess they are on duty to finish processing all applications before the new fiscal year. Hence maybe they will limit sending new ITA.




Hey buddy, 
Could u plz tell me Which mail address of NSW you’ve sent that mail. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## meetsudheer (Nov 18, 2017)

Yeah kasun, lot of time has been wasted for me too.


----------



## meetsudheer (Nov 18, 2017)

Very eagerly waiting for ITA as invested so much of time in it.

Hope to receive soon. Any suggestions.


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

meetsudheer said:


> Very eagerly waiting for ITA as invested so much of time in it.
> 
> Hope to receive soon. Any suggestions.


Same here mate. Eagerly waiting! Invested so much time already! Hope we all will get soon.


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Hey buddy,
> Could u plz tell me Which mail address of NSW you’ve sent that mail.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi buddy, I received the ITA and submitted my application. After submission, I got an email stating the email address that I can write to in case I want to talk to the NSW Department of Immigration. It's also instructed that we need to include our EOI number and NSW ITA number in the subject of the email.

If you have not received the ITA, I'm not sure whether I can give out that email address. I'm really sorry.


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

Finally got the approval today. After exactly 8 weeks.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Auzman said:


> Finally got the approval today. After exactly 8 weeks.




Congratulations mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

namnguyen said:


> Hi buddy, I received the ITA and submitted my application. After submission, I got an email stating the email address that I can write to in case I want to talk to the NSW Department of Immigration. It's also instructed that we need to include our EOI number and NSW ITA number in the subject of the email.
> 
> 
> 
> If you have not received the ITA, I'm not sure whether I can give out that email address. I'm really sorry.




Ok. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Can anybody plz tell me the NSW e-mail address which we can write to them regarding our points deduction of age. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

KasunTharaka said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got the approval today. After exactly 8 weeks.
> ...


Thanks mate.


----------



## Abhiarp (Apr 25, 2018)

Auzman said:


> Finally got the approval today. After exactly 8 weeks.


Congratulations! Hope you soon get your grant too.. 

What is your ANZSCO and how much time did they take to send you pre invite?


----------



## gio87 (Mar 14, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Can anybody plz tell me the NSW e-mail address which we can write to them regarding our points deduction of age.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi mate, have you received an invitation so far from NSW?? If so, you can email them letting them about your case quoting your reference number. If not, you can't email them or even if you do they will just ignore it because you are entitled to use this service if they haven't invited you yet.


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

Abhiarp said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> > Finally got the approval today. After exactly 8 weeks.[/Q
> ...


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

Auzman said:


> Abhiarp said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks mate. Finger crossed..
> ...


----------



## vamsi89 (Sep 4, 2017)

Hi Folks,

Will Aus Immigration invite people with 60 points at all? There are lot of people waiting with 60 points including me!! Even in 2017, they did not invited 60, so will they take a round to invite them?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

04-Apr-2018 round results are declared.

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/WorkinginAustralia/Pages/4-april-2018-invitation-round.aspx


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

vamsi89 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Will Aus Immigration invite people with 60 points at all? There are lot of people waiting with 60 points including me!! Even in 2017, they did not invited 60, so will they take a round to invite them?




Seems unlikely, why would they invite 60 pointer when they have enough 70,75 and 80 pointers. You can never know what will happen but i would suggest don’t wait any longer with 60 points. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anurag_aus (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey Guys,

I updated my EOI yesterday with 80 points (75 + 5).
What are my chances for NSW pre-invite?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

anurag_aus said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You got very good chance in both 189 and 190. It might be very next nsw invitation set if you lucky enough. 
All the best mate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anurag_aus (Feb 21, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> You got very good chance in both 189 and 190. It might be very next nsw invitation set if you lucky enough.
> All the best mate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the optimistic reply, really appreciate


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

Hello everyone, thanks for all the valuable insights on this forum.

I just wanted to know if anyone has any insights on whether there will be a nsw draw this Thursday/Friday or will they reduce to one round at the end of this month?


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

Reason I asked is because I am hearing quite a lot of apprehensions that NSW may cut down on rounds as the year is ending. However, on comparison to previous year, rounds were conducted all the way uptil June end, and thisnisbyear they have invited only about half as much as last year.


----------



## sundarM (Mar 20, 2016)

Hi all,

Got Nomination approval from NSW Today.

ANSCO code: 263111
Points: 70 : PTE :20
Applied 189(70 points) and 190(70+5 points) : 23rd March 2018
NSW Invite : 12th April 2018
NSW Approval : 7th May 2018

- Sundar


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

sundarM said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got Nomination approval from NSW Today.
> 
> ...


Congrats! All the best!


----------



## Abhiarp (Apr 25, 2018)

sundarM said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got Nomination approval from NSW Today.
> 
> ...


Wow! They were quite swift on your case. Congratulations and I hope you share your grant news soon as well..


----------



## Pkarl (Nov 6, 2016)

sundarM said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got Nomination approval from NSW Today.
> 
> ...


Wow that's super fast, congrats! 

Are you an onshore candidate?

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhiarp (Apr 25, 2018)

I can see quite many approvals coming in from NSW this month. I hope they will start sending invites to people standing for stream 2. I am waiting for an invite with 75+5 (PTE - 20) against 223112


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

sundarM said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got Nomination approval from NSW Today.
> 
> ...




I also applied on 12th April 2018 but no response yet  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

Congrats to everyone who got their invite approval. 

Guys, what's the overall feeling about whether NSW may conduct a round of invites this week?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sundarM said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Got Nomination approval from NSW Today.
> 
> ...




Congrats!!

I’m just curious, did you ask them to expedite your case?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

I had written an email to NSW about technical issues and rumors around occupational ceiling. See their reply below: 

There was a technical issue with the payment link attached to the April 12 nominations. This only affected those applicants, and has now been resolved.*


The annual ceiling for NSW nominations has not been reached; however, there is no current time-frame for when a new round will occur.


You should keep mind, there is*no guarantee*that you will be invited to apply for NSW nomination and there is no time-frame*to receive an invitation.


You may wish to see if you may be eligible for nomination for the*Regional Nominated visa subclass 489.

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## sundarM (Mar 20, 2016)

Pkarl said:


> Wow that's super fast, congrats!
> 
> Are you an onshore candidate?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



No not an onshore candidate.


----------



## sundarM (Mar 20, 2016)

foxes said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> I’m just curious, did you ask them to expedite your case?
> 
> ...


Yes, did mail them to expedite due to age points . But did not get any acknowledgment from NSW for the mail.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sundarM said:


> Yes, did mail them to expedite due to age points . But did not get any acknowledgment from NSW for the mail.




Ah ok. Thanks for the info mate. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

KasunTharaka said:


> You got very good chance in both 189 and 190. It might be very next nsw invitation set if you lucky enough.
> All the best mate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello Friend,

Did you apply ACS for 261312, if not please apply otherwise so difficult to get pre-invite for 261313, change your code 261313 to 261312.

This is my best suggestion.
:wave:


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

I saw some ppl got nomination who applied 12/April/2018. I also applied 12/April/2018 I haven't received yet any nomination, ppl can let me know anyone got nominations who are all applied 12/ April/2018 for NSW.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

venkat said:


> I saw some ppl got nomination who applied 12/April/2018. I also applied 12/April/2018 I haven't received yet any nomination, ppl can let me know anyone got nominations who are all applied 12/ April/2018 for NSW.




It does not work like that mate. Some people are still waiting to get nomination approval since March (including myself) and even Feb. 

So just relax for now mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uniqueharvey (Jan 25, 2018)

May I know if there is an actuary with similar fate like me?

Actuary 224111
190 NSW (70) (DOE 4/4/18)
189 (65) (DOE 29/3/18)

I would like to know if we get pre-invite, does it show up on EOI page or just an email?


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

foxes said:


> It does not work like that mate. Some people are still waiting to get nomination approval since March (including myself) and even Feb.
> 
> So just relax for now mate
> 
> ...


Sure mate. How Sundar M got approval, maybe his occupation is very demand in AUS.


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

venkat said:


> Sure mate. How Sundar M got approval, maybe his occupation is very demand in AUS.


Scroll up to read. He had asked to be expedited because of possibility of points loss due to age. Exception rather than the rule


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sundarM said:


> Yes, did mail them to expedite due to age points . But did not get any acknowledgment from NSW for the mail.






venkat said:


> Sure mate. How Sundar M got approval, maybe his occupation is very demand in AUS.




I asked him about this. Please find his post above.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

pravincv said:


> Scroll up to read. He had asked to be expedited because of possibility of points loss due to age. Exception rather than the rule


Is it? That's why he got the approval is it?:flypig:


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

foxes said:


> I asked him about this. Please find his post above.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sure bro. Understood.


----------



## ajyegnesh (Mar 12, 2018)

venkat said:


> Hello Friend,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi..


Can you please what will be the impact of applying in 261311?

Which of the three is the best to apply from offshore?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

ajyegnesh said:


> Hi..
> 
> 
> Can you please what will be the impact of applying in 261311?
> ...




1312 for NSW


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mailgrvc (Dec 28, 2015)

Hi All,

I applied for NSW on 18th April with 75+5 points however still waiting for the invite. What are the possibilities of getting an invite this FY (before July) with these points? Or I am over expecting and things are not as simple as they look?


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

foxes said:


> Ah ok. Thanks for the info mate. Good luck!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Foxes, I Submitted my EOI for NSW on 4th April with 70+5(SS) points for 261313.
20 points in PTE. I will loose 5 points in July.
Can I also send them a mail to expediate my case as well even though I have not got a pre Invite yet?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

moveoz said:


> Foxes, I Submitted my EOI for NSW on 4th April with 70+5(SS) points for 261313.
> 
> 20 points in PTE. I will loose 5 points in July.
> 
> Can I also send them a mail to expediate my case as well even though I have not got a pre Invite yet?




Nope. You can only do so once you lodged your application for state nomination.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

mailgrvc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for NSW on 18th April with 75+5 points however still waiting for the invite. What are the possibilities of getting an invite this FY (before July) with these points? Or I am over expecting and things are not as simple as they look?




Nobody can predict anything for state invitation as they do not follow specific pattern unlike 189.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

foxes said:


> Nope. You can only do so once you lodged your application for state nomination.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pardon my understanding here...so when you say 'lodged your application' is it different from Submitting EOI? I mean is lodging the application done after you get a Pre Invite?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

moveoz said:


> Pardon my understanding here...so when you say 'lodged your application' is it different from Submitting EOI? I mean is lodging the application done after you get a Pre Invite?




It is different. Once you have received a preinvite, you will have to lodge your application, upload documents, and make payments.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

foxes said:


> It is different. Once you have received a preinvite, you will have to lodge your application, upload documents, and make payments.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Got it. Thanks Man.


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

mailgrvc said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I applied for NSW on 18th April with 75+5 points however still waiting for the invite. What are the possibilities of getting an invite this FY (before July) with these points? Or I am over expecting and things are not as simple as they look?


NSW didnt have invites after Apr 12, atleast for the ICT category. It has been confirmed that many of the Apr 12 invitees had trouble applying, so NSW has been fixing them in batches. If one is optimistic, it can be reasoned that they didnt have another round of invites in April because they were busy fixing the earlier glitch. Many of those glitch affected people have reported that NSW will be sending out invites to them this week. It is NOT CLEAR if the others in the queue will get invites. So thats the wait and watch part of the equation.

BTW, from myimmitracker, for ICT BA, its clear that someone with 75+5 on Apr 6 didnt get the invite on Apr 12, but someone on Apr 4 did (there are some nonsense entries claiming to be 75+5 - but clearly they arent' if you dig around a bit). So my theory is that Apr 4 or perhaps Apr 5 (to have an exact 7 days before Apr 12) was the cut off and they took in all 75+5 and some 70+5 (PTE 20, EXP 15) before that.

This is just theory. For reality, wait and watch!


----------



## Smitha12 (Apr 21, 2018)

Hi,
We have lodged 189 (70 pts - 16/04/2018) and 190 (NSW - 75 pts - 13/04/2018) and waiting for an invite. 
1.Can anyone please let me know how will NSW contact us if selected for sponsorship - only through e-mail or we can check it in our SkillSelect account?. 
2.If only through e-mail, can you please let me know how will the email look like - the Subject or the letter body?. The email box is always full of spam and i don't want to miss the email.
3. Is it ok if i can update my email id in the correspondence section of SkillSelect?. 

Please reply.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Smitha12 said:


> Hi,
> We have lodged 189 (70 pts - 16/04/2018) and 190 (NSW - 75 pts - 13/04/2018) and waiting for an invite.
> 1.Can anyone please let me know how will NSW contact us if selected for sponsorship - only through e-mail or we can check it in our SkillSelect account?.
> 2.If only through e-mail, can you please let me know how will the email look like - the Subject or the letter body?. The email box is always full of spam and i don't want to miss the email.
> ...




They will contact you by email sent from [email protected]. The subject will be: Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa 

There wont be any change to your SkillSelect account at this stage.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

foxes said:


> They will contact you by email sent from [email protected]. The subject will be: Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa
> 
> There wont be any change to your SkillSelect account at this stage.
> 
> ...



THank you

How will it be for 189 invite , kindly share details of mail id and subject , it will
Be helpful


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Australian Expat (Mar 18, 2018)

Experts, 

I have an inquiry I got rejected yesterday from VIC.

Now I have edited my VIC EOI and changed the state to NSW.

DOE didn't change as there is no change of points.

Is this OK? Will NSW consider it or I must create a new one? 

The reason I am considering this option is the DOE if I will create new clearly the DOE will be Today date. 

Please advise.

Thanks.


----------



## simranjeet2310 (Mar 5, 2018)

foxes said:


> It is different. Once you have received a preinvite, you will have to lodge your application, upload documents, and make payments.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi,

Can you please clarify few questions below related to 190 as I just submitted EOIs last week?

1. Do the states (esp Vic & NSW) have the periodical pre-invite rounds as we have in case of DHA invitation rounds? Or do they send pre-invite on daily basis or on random days?

2. Do we need to submit any application or create any account on state's website apart from submitting EOI on SkillSelect?

3. Will the states (esp Vic or NSW) ask for any documents while responding to pre-invite? Or will they only ask questions that can be answered without providing any document initially?

4. I read in one of the threads where the person said we should use different email for each EOI. But I submitted all EOIs with same email ID. Is that okay or is this something I should change?

Thanks


----------



## EAU2452 (Jun 2, 2016)

Australian Expat said:


> Experts,
> 
> I have an inquiry I got rejected yesterday from VIC.
> 
> ...


I am not sure whether or not you can receive 2 invitations against the same EOI, but you may also create another EOI for NSW and whenever you get the invitation withdraw the other one.


----------



## Smitha12 (Apr 21, 2018)

foxes said:


> They will contact you by email sent from . The subject will be: Invitation to apply for NSW nomination for a subclass 190 visa
> 
> There wont be any change to your SkillSelect account at this stage.
> 
> ...


Thank you,Foxes. Do you have an idea of what all documents will be required initially from NSW?.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

simranjeet2310 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please clarify few questions below related to 190 as I just submitted EOIs last week?
> 
> ...


Hi,

Please find answers to your queries:
1- Technically they can send invite on any day and there is no set dates or days for sending invites
2- ideally individual EOI for each state in skillselect (assuming you are ICT applicant)
3- If you are invited then you need to submit all the relevant documents proving your points
4- same email should be fine no issues in it

Hope this answers your queries.


----------



## sundarM (Mar 20, 2016)

Smitha12 said:


> Thank you,Foxes. Do you have an idea of what all documents will be required initially from NSW?.


Check the below link:

https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ted-migration-190/after-you-have-been-invited


----------



## simranjeet2310 (Mar 5, 2018)

Mitsi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please find answers to your queries:
> 1- Technically they can send invite on any day and there is no set dates or days for sending invites
> ...


Yes that clarifies my doubts. Thanks!!


----------



## arijitchaudhuri.bit (Aug 23, 2017)

Hi Experts,
Any idea when can I expect an NSW invite for my below profile? Your quick response will be highly appreciated.



ANZSCO: 261313 Software Engineer

Points - Age 25 + Qualification 15 + Experience 15 + English 20 = 75

EOI (189) - DOE: 5th May 2018
EOI (NSW) - DOE: 7th May 2018


----------



## sairam125 (Apr 10, 2018)

Hi Guys,

I have 65+5 for ICT Security specialist visa 190 for NSW. I will get 5 points for my experience in June making my points to 70+5. I have 20 in PTE. Can I expect a state invite by July or august ??


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

I think the assessment result must be +ive doesn't matter evenif they deduct number of years. Degree and experience must be considered as a relevant. I had similar doubts but when my wife went through the ACS process, in her result no where it was written that its ACS application from co-applicant in EoI to claim 5 points. Her application was treated separately and this line at the end was important in the ACS results - 

"Your skills have been assessed to be suitable for migration under 2XXXXX (XYZ) of the ANZSCO Code."

If you have money to spend 500$ then go for it.

Good luck.



gopiit04 said:


> Sent you a PM.. Your wife need minimum 2 years Exp to get assessed positively by ACS. You need positive ACS results to claim spouse points.



Originally Posted by ajji311231 View Post
Hi guys

I have a query and appreciate if anyone can guide me.
my wife hs 1.2 year experience as software engineer and Btech(Comp Science) Graduate, now as per rule if spouse has 1 year of exp one can claim 5 points.
But What if while assessing exp through ACS if they deduct 2 year as do normally, then her valid exp would be 0 because overall exp is 1.2 yrs only.
Does that meam to claim 5 points for spouse he/she must have 1 year valid Exp(after ACS deduction) or its the overall 1 yr Exp needed ?


Any advice appreciated

Thanks


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

*This is great news guys.*

This is great news guys. Suggests me that things gonna be back to 3k+ invites after election in July 2018.

Budget 2018: how the Government's surplus plan locks in high immigration - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)

Budget 2018: how the Government's surplus plan locks in high immigration


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Guyz, quick question. 
Could u please confirm if account assessment from IPA body valid for 2 years or 3 years?

In assessment(spouse )itself saying that its 3 years valid. Now only we seeing that. We were gonna do reassessment as agent said. 
Stupid agents.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sairam125 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have 65+5 for ICT Security specialist visa 190 for NSW. I will get 5 points for my experience in June making my points to 70+5. I have 20 in PTE. Can I expect a state invite by July or august ??




It’s impossible to predict anything in the new financial year as either federal or state government might make some changes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

foxes said:


> sairam125 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Guys,
> ...


"Foxes" have you received your approval yet?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

foxes said:


> It’s impossible to predict anything in the new financial year as either federal or state government might make some changes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


based on the news, hopefully, no changes will be made to overall quota.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

bablu12345 said:


> This is great news guys. Suggests me that things gonna be back to 3k+ invites after election in July 2018.
> 
> Budget 2018: how the Government's surplus plan locks in high immigration - ABC News (Australian Broadcasting Corporation)
> 
> Budget 2018: how the Government's surplus plan locks in high immigration


where does it took about number of invites/itas?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Auzman said:


> "Foxes" have you received your approval yet?




Not yet. Wonder why they take so long...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

foxes said:


> Not yet. Wonder why they take so long...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




You will get it soon buddy. U deserve it. 
All the very best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> You will get it soon buddy. U deserve it.
> All the very best.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Thanks Kasun! Hope you will get the ITA soon too mate


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

foxes said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> > "Foxes" have you received your approval yet?
> ...


Yes bit annoying I know.. you will definitely get it soon..all the best...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

foxes said:


> Not yet. Wonder why they take so long...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


its already been 9 weeks... too long...


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi All,

I got my NSW approval today after waiting for 11 weeks. Will be applying for PCC now.
Thanks for all your help!


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

With how many points did we apply for NSW bro..Can you share the Date of effect and some more details which might may help..



raj.sourabh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my NSW approval today after waiting for 11 weeks. Will be applying for PCC now.
> Thanks for all your help!


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

raj.sourabh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my NSW approval today after waiting for 11 weeks. Will be applying for PCC now.
> Thanks for all your help!


Congratz man..
All the best for the future process..


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

Any new invite this week from NSW?

Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Salman007 said:


> With how many points did we apply for NSW bro..Can you share the Date of effect and some more details which might may help..


DOE - 07/02/2018
All details are present in my signature.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Congratz man..
> All the best for the future process..


Thanks mate!


----------



## Lebern_Jane (May 10, 2018)

raj.sourabh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi, congrats to you!

Btw, what’s PCC? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks! Its Police Clearance certificate needed from your country as well as any other country you have stayed for a certain number of days in the last 10 years.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

hk_BA said:


> Any new invite this week from NSW?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


Not seen after 12th APR.


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

I believe there should be a draw tomorrow..


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

And there was a draw in the end of April also.. usually NSW does a draw twice a month.


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

*Advise*

dear friends and PTE experts, please advise and guide me,


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

raj.sourabh said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I got my NSW approval today after waiting for 11 weeks. Will be applying for PCC now.
> Thanks for all your help!


Congratulations mate. All the best.


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

msme_1988 said:


> And there was a draw in the end of April also.. usually NSW does a draw twice a month.


Which jobcodes got the invites in the second Apr round? No ICT ones got


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Auzman said:


> Congratulations mate. All the best.


Thanks mate.


----------



## Infiniteniny (Aug 17, 2017)

Did anybody get pre invite today


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

Not sure what codes got invited. I was told by someone who has an agent.


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

Does anyone know what time NSW sends invites? Does it come same time as 189 invites or do they actually send on Fridays only?


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

@raj.sourabh or @auzman, what day and time you guys got the invite?


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

msme_1988 said:


> Does anyone know what time NSW sends invites? Does it come same time as 189 invites or do they actually send on Fridays only?


There is no fixed timeline to when the invites are sent. It is just a trend to send on fridays but no official communication from NSW.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

msme_1988 said:


> @raj.sourabh or @auzman, what day and time you guys got the invite?


I got it on a Friday at around 9 AM IST but they don't have any fixed day or time for invites. It can come anyday. I think NSW sends invite during their working hours unlike 189 which is computer generated and usually comes at their midnight.


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

Ok thanks..


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

msme_1988 said:


> @raj.sourabh or @auzman, what day and time you guys got the invite?


I got Friday and it was afternoon in Australian time.


----------



## NelloreGun (Feb 23, 2018)

*Received Invite Today*

Hi Guys,

NSW finally approved my nomination after 2 months waiting. Below is my timeline

Code - 233211 (Civil Engineering)
Points, without SS - 70 (Age - 30; PTE - 20; Experience - 5; Education - 15)
EOI - 22 Feb 2018
Pre-invite from NSW - 2 Mar 2018
App submitted to NSW - 7 Mar 2018
Received ITA - 11 May 2018

My company has agreed to an internal transfer to Australia. I have already done my medicals and PCC, and looking for a direct grant.

Can someone help me with the documents required for receiving a direct grant?
Thank you


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

NelloreGun said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> NSW finally approved my nomination after 2 months waiting. Below is my timeline
> 
> ...




Congratz and All the best for the future process. 
Long wait paid off. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkycme (Mar 26, 2018)

Hey guys

Got my approval today after 9 weeks..

Internal Auditor
Points = 75 + 5
Invited on 2nd March
Submitted on 9th March
Approved today 11th May

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

Congrats to everyone who got their approval today and all the best for next processes. 

Has anyone got any pre-invites today?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

pkycme said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Got my approval today after 9 weeks..
> 
> ...




Congratz man. 
All the best for the future process 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pkycme (Mar 26, 2018)

KasunTharaka said:


> Congratz man.
> All the best for the future process
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.. Now the waiting begins for the visa grant! Hopefully no rejections there! 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

pkycme said:


> Thank you.. Now the waiting begins for the visa grant! Hopefully no rejections there!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk




Thats sounds amazing man. We are still waiting for invite. 
Really feel sorry about me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

Hopefully NSW invites soon, any reported today? I cannot find anyone who has reported an invite today.


----------



## Abhiarp (Apr 25, 2018)

pkycme said:


> KasunTharaka said:
> 
> 
> > Congratz man.
> ...


Congratulations! At least this wait will be less tiring for you. And rejections at grant stage have least possibility until one submits forged documents or misleading information.


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

msme_1988 said:


> Hopefully NSW invites soon, any reported today? I cannot find anyone who has reported an invite today.


It has been very quiet for the past month. 

My inbox is tired from me bugging it to refresh itself so frequently.


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

So no invites today also? That's really disappointing.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Thats sounds amazing man. We are still waiting for invite.
> Really feel sorry about me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello mate, when did you file the 190 EOI for NSW? I thought w/ 70+5 (SS), you would have got the ITA quick. I am observing a skewed pattern in ITAs reported from NSW. So, it boils down to either of these IMO - demand for 2613 profession, your CV (Skill set and experience), English scores, right?

Cheers!


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

NelloreGun said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> NSW finally approved my nomination after 2 months waiting. Below is my timeline
> 
> ...


Congratulations, that's the best possible scenario - getting an internal transfer to Australia. All the best for your visa application!


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

nabhilash said:


> Hello mate, when did you file the 190 EOI for NSW? I thought w/ 70+5 (SS), you would have got the ITA quick. I am observing a skewed pattern in ITAs reported from NSW. So, it boils down to either of these IMO - demand for 2613 profession, your CV (Skill set and experience), English scores, right?
> 
> Cheers!


29th JAN.
hmm..Don't knw wht is happening man.
really frustrating


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

i was so hopeful for 190 applied for 233512 mechanical engg , on 7 march 2018 with 70+5.. not a word from them yet. idk why they are not inviting any mechanical engg. anyone have idea when the last from233512 invited with 70 +5 points??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

pkycme said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Got my approval today after 9 weeks..
> 
> ...


Congrats man!


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

By when should I expect a pre-invite from NSW ? I have separate EOIs for NSW and Victoria. However, I have submitted state sponsorship nomination for victoria that has entered into day 53. Going around various threads here, most people are suggesting to withdraw any other EOI while awaiting a decision for state sponsorship from Victoria. I am really confused. Someone please help


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Guys,

Did any round recently happened for 2613** or anyone got pre-invite after April 12th ?

My EOI DOE is 18.04.2018 with 75+5 in 261311


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

No draw today..


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

God knows when the next NSW draw will be..


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Thats sounds amazing man. We are still waiting for invite.
> Really feel sorry about me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You will soon get it mate. You have waited for too long. 
I guess they were too slow in April and now they are trying to clear the backlog for Nominations. In couple of weeks time they might start sending the new pre invites. Just my thought.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Jonny Walker said:


> By when should I expect a pre-invite from NSW ? I have separate EOIs for NSW and Victoria. However, I have submitted state sponsorship nomination for victoria that has entered into day 53. Going around various threads here, most people are suggesting to withdraw any other EOI while awaiting a decision for state sponsorship from Victoria. I am really confused. Someone please help




Don't withdraw Suspend it , VIC is very strict with commitments may be this is one of the factors delaying your decision. In this case you will not loose your DOE for NSW. Withdrawing is not a good option.


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

SunV said:


> Don't withdraw Suspend it , VIC is very strict with commitments may be this is one of the factors delaying your decision. In this case you will not loose your DOE for NSW. Withdrawing is not a good option.


Thanks mate,
I have suspended my NSW EOI.
Putting all my chips in outcome of application for Victoria. 
One little query: After I suspend my NSW EOI, would Victoria still be able to see it ? Wouldn't it still be against commitment to Victoria ? If/when I unsuspend my NSW EOI, would the original DOE remain in tact ?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Jonny Walker said:


> Thanks mate,
> 
> I have suspended my NSW EOI.
> 
> ...



Don’t know the exact answer for your first query. But i think suspended eoi is not visible by others. Answer for your 2nd query is yes. Suspended not affected for the doe. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Guys I got approved today after 70 days of waiting. Details on my signature.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

foxes said:


> Guys I got approved today after 70 days of waiting. Details on my signature.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Ohh. Really happy for you my friend. Celebrate the awesome moment. 
All the very best for your future process. 
Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Australian Expat (Mar 18, 2018)

foxes said:


> Guys I got approved today after 70 days of waiting. Details on my signature.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats I was wondering when you will get it all the best in your future process.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Ohh. Really happy for you my friend. Celebrate the awesome moment.
> All the very best for your future process.
> Good luck.
> 
> ...






Australian Expat said:


> Congrats I was wondering when you will get it all the best in your future process.




Thanks guys!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

After all I sence that there will be no invitations until next FY begins. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Jonny Walker said:


> Thanks mate,
> I have suspended my NSW EOI.
> Putting all my chips in outcome of application for Victoria.
> One little query: After I suspend my NSW EOI, would Victoria still be able to see it ? Wouldn't it still be against commitment to Victoria ? If/when I unsuspend my NSW EOI, would the original DOE remain in tact ?



Please find below answers for your little query:

After I suspend my NSW EOI, would Victoria still be able to see it ? 
No one knows weather VIC has acees to other EOI's or not, You have done your work.

Wouldn't it still be against commitment to Victoria ? 
It's not against commitment because you are now not in queue for NSW nomination (if you have mentioned this in VIC nomination form ) I would be in your place have sent an update mail to VIC showing my commitment that I am no more interested in NSW. If you haven't mentioned it then stay calm and wait for your outcome. Keep in mind VIC has very less approval ratio.

If/when I unsuspend my NSW EOI, would the original DOE remain in tact ?
Yes, Original DOE remain same one you unsuspected it. Tried and tested personally. So 110% sure . Only thing is if NSW sends invite tomorrow you will be not on their list because EOI is in suspended state. 


I hope you will get your approval soon and see you in Melbourne.Getting approval from VIC is like getting 8 in IELTS 

Best of Luck.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

foxes said:


> Thanks guys!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well deserved buddy. Congrats


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

Not really, they will surely conduct some more rounds..


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

That was in response @kasun tharaka


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

SunV said:


> Well deserved buddy. Congrats


Thanks mate!


----------



## HASH0211 (Apr 12, 2018)

foxes said:


> Thanks mate!


Were you contacted by the CO for any thing?


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

foxes said:


> Guys I got approved today after 70 days of waiting. Details on my signature.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh finally mate!big congratulations..


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

Congrats Buddy. I also 70 + 5 ss for ICT Business analyst. It looks difficult now to get invite for these points.


HASH0211 said:


> Were you contacted by the CO for any thing?





foxes said:


> Guys I got approved today after 70 days of waiting. Details on my signature.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

Friends, just wanted to update that I too got NSW approval today. It took 8 weeks (ICT). 

Now working on getting paperwork ready and all checks done. To increase chances of direct grant, I would like to get everything done in next 60 days, before I click on Apply Now. Somebody posted a link before on how to get health check-up done without clicking on Apply Now. Would appreciate if somebody could share that link as I couldn't find it. Thanks a lot!


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

foxes said:


> Guys I got approved today after 70 days of waiting. Details on my signature.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My approval also came in today. What a coincidence - our dates are same as well!


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

HASH0211 said:


> Were you contacted by the CO for any thing?




Nope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Auzman said:


> Oh finally mate!big congratulations..




Thanks mate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

hk_BA said:


> Congrats Buddy. I also 70 + 5 ss for ICT Business analyst. It looks difficult now to get invite for these points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk




Thanks mate! It seems like they are slowing down their process and focusing on clearing the backlog towards the end of financial year. I believe they will be sending a lot more invitations in the new FY.

Goos luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

kevin21 said:


> Friends, just wanted to update that I too got NSW approval today. It took 8 weeks (ICT).
> 
> Now working on getting paperwork ready and all checks done. To increase chances of direct grant, I would like to get everything done in next 60 days, before I click on Apply Now. Somebody posted a link before on how to get health check-up done without clicking on Apply Now. Would appreciate if somebody could share that link as I couldn't find it. Thanks a lot!


kindly share your timelines.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

hk_BA said:


> Congrats Buddy. I also 70 + 5 ss for ICT Business analyst. It looks difficult now to get invite for these points.
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


Yes man,Im also worrying for the same..
Now its hard to get invited with our marks  
what a disappointment.


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

foxes said:


> Thanks guys!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congrats,, pls share your english points..


----------



## bablu12345 (Sep 2, 2017)

foxes said:


> Thanks mate! It seems like they are slowing down their process and focusing on clearing the backlog towards the end of financial year. I believe they will be sending a lot more invitations in the new FY.
> 
> Goos luck!
> 
> ...


Congrats foxes. Can you get us your point breakdown (age+exp+edu+partner+..etc)?


thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kevin21 said:


> Friends, just wanted to update that I too got NSW approval today. It took 8 weeks (ICT).
> 
> Now working on getting paperwork ready and all checks done. To increase chances of direct grant, I would like to get everything done in next 60 days, before I click on Apply Now. Somebody posted a link before on how to get health check-up done without clicking on Apply Now. Would appreciate if somebody could share that link as I couldn't find it. Thanks a lot!


Just create an Immiaccount and as you proceed further in the application, you will find the link to health

Enter the details of all your family members migrating with you, I,el wife and children only and generate the HAP id for everyone

Take a printout of the hap id and approach the nearest authorised clinic and get the tests done

You can use this same Immiaccount to lodge the application when you are ready

Cheers


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Just create an Immiaccount and as you proceed further in the application, you will find the link to health
> 
> Enter the details of all your family members migrating with you, I,el wife and children only and generate the HAP id for everyone
> 
> ...


Thanks a lot! Appreciate it!!!
Just googled that. So, I am assuming this is the website where I should go and create an account:
online. immi. gov. au / lusc / login


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kevin21 said:


> Thanks a lot! Appreciate it!!!
> Just googled that. So, I am assuming this is the website where I should go and create an account:
> online. immi. gov. au / lusc / login


That’s correct 

Cheers


----------



## Abhiarp (Apr 25, 2018)

foxes said:


> Guys I got approved today after 70 days of waiting. Details on my signature.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations Foxes! You truly deserved it. Keep us posted on further proceedings! Cheers!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

foxes said:


> Guys I got approved today after 70 days of waiting. Details on my signature.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats!!!


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Dillu85 said:


> congrats,, pls share your english points..






bablu12345 said:


> Congrats foxes. Can you get us your point breakdown (age+exp+edu+partner+..etc)?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It’s 30(Age)+20(PTE)+15(Edu)+5(Aus Edu)+5(SS)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Abhiarp said:


> Congratulations Foxes! You truly deserved it. Keep us posted on further proceedings! Cheers!






andreyx108b said:


> Congrats!!!




Thanks guys!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

foxes said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hopefully grant will be within same timeline!


----------



## NelloreGun (Feb 23, 2018)

*Attach Document Options*

Friends,

I have a small confusion ... 
After receiving the ITA, I have started filling out the details required in immiaccount, and completed all the 17 tabs to arrive at the option of submitting the application...

I couldn't see the option of attaching the documents ... could anyone help with where exactly I can attach the supporting documents ...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

NelloreGun said:


> Friends,
> 
> I have a small confusion ...
> After receiving the ITA, I have started filling out the details required in immiaccount, and completed all the 17 tabs to arrive at the option of submitting the application...
> ...


after you submit - you can attach.


----------



## NelloreGun (Feb 23, 2018)

Thanks mate


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

*Got Invite*

After 68 days, got my NSW approval yesterday.


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

So looks like NSW has in all likelihood, cleared the backlog from the early March pre-invites by now. Probably Mar 16 and Apr 12 are still pending. Don't see why they'd want to stall on pre-invites any longer


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

eashwar said:


> After 68 days, got my NSW approval yesterday.


Congos!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pravincv said:


> So looks like NSW has in all likelihood, cleared the backlog from the early March pre-invites by now. Probably Mar 16 and Apr 12 are still pending. Don't see why they'd want to stall on pre-invites any longer


I don't think there were ever a backlog


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

pcrane1 said:


> I'm currently working as an assistant surveyor (entry level job in surveying) and was wondering if this counted as work experience for points as a civil engineer?
> 
> 
> 
> If someone could help me out that would be amazing!!




Please do not post the same thing in multiple threads. I see that you have posted in Civil Engineering thread. You will get a better answer there. Just be patient.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Oh that's a long wait man, 20 in English would do the trick IMHO.


KasunTharaka said:


> 29th JAN.
> hmm..Don't knw wht is happening man.
> really frustrating


Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## duminduweera (May 16, 2016)

My sister has 70points for 190 and she will be applying as a Solicitor.
Would she have to wait for all the 75 pointers on other categories to be cleared to get her invite?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

duminduweera said:


> My sister has 70points for 190 and she will be applying as a Solicitor.
> Would she have to wait for all the 75 pointers on other categories to be cleared to get her invite?




Only the 75 pointers on her category. However, Solicitor is not a popular job. I doubt there is any queue for Solicitor.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## duminduweera (May 16, 2016)

foxes said:


> Only the 75 pointers on her category. However, Solicitor is not a popular job. I doubt there is any queue for Solicitor.


Thanks, but my question is that assuming that there is no queue for Solicitors, will she get the invitation with 75 pointers from other categories?

What I mean is, will she have to wait for all the 75 pointers to get invitation or will she get the invitation as long as she is the first in line for solicitors?


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

foxes said:


> Only the 75 pointers on her category. However, Solicitor is not a popular job. I doubt there is any queue for Solicitor.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How granular are these categories? Are all 2611* job codes treated same or are ICT BA and SA different queues?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

duminduweera said:


> Thanks, but my question is that assuming that there is no queue for Solicitors, will she get the invitation with 75 pointers from other categories?
> 
> 
> 
> What I mean is, will she have to wait for all the 75 pointers to get invitation or will she get the invitation as long as she is the first in line for solicitors?




As I said, only HER CATEGORY. So it means she only competes with oher fellow Solicitors.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

pravincv said:


> How granular are these categories? Are all 2611* job codes treated same or are ICT BA and SA different queues?




As far as I’m aware, they treat each ANZSCO individually. Unlike DHA who puts ICT BA and SA under the same category (and allocates shared number to their ceilings), NSW place them under different category.

This can be seen from the NSW 190 Priority Skilled Occupation List.

CMIIW



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi guys, I have EOI for NSW where I chose subclass 189 and 190, and another EOI with different email for Victoria where I chose only subclass 190.. That is fine right?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

mike129 said:


> Hi guys, I have EOI for NSW where I chose subclass 189 and 190, and another EOI with different email for Victoria where I chose only subclass 190.. That is fine right?




Yep it sounds right. Actually, you can even lodge more than one EOI using the same email address.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eashwar (Feb 9, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Congos!


Thanks Bro


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

Anyone got approval who submitted application on 12th April 2018 without expedition request ? My application enters into 5th week. Just curious 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Anyone got approval who submitted application on 12th April 2018 without expedition request ? My application enters into 5th week. Just curious
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Not yet mate.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Anyone got approval who submitted application on 12th April 2018 without expedition request ? My application enters into 5th week. Just curious
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Seems like they have slowed down to about 7-10 weeks to an approval 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Seems like they have slowed down to about 7-10 weeks to an approval
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Suresh posted in 190 Gand thread that his application got approved and he doesn’t asked for expedition. He got invite on 12th april and submitted application on 17 April with 70 points Eng 20 Exp 5 Age 30 Edu 15 civil engineer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Suresh posted in 190 Gand thread that his application got approved and he doesn’t asked for expedition. He got invite on 12th april and submitted application on 17 April with 70 points Eng 20 Exp 5 Age 30 Edu 15 civil engineer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Yes, but we cant judge by one case its more of a trend, most of the recent applicants who got approved waited more than average of six weeks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Suresh posted in 190 Gand thread that his application got approved and he doesn’t asked for expedition. He got invite on 12th april and submitted application on 17 April with 70 points Eng 20 Exp 5 Age 30 Edu 15 civil engineer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




It remains a mystery what makes the processing time varies from one application to another. Same thing happened to me too. Someone with same total points and lodgement date got it in 5 weeks while I got mine in 10 weeks.

Well what I learned was each case is unique and you can’t really expect anything from anyone who got approved recently even though he/she applied on the same day.

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saravanakumar1989 (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi everyone
I have submitted NSW eoi as a cook 09/feb/2018 with 55+5 points 
Anyone here who submitted eoi as a cook and received their invitation or waiting for an invitation Please share your experience, Any idea how long it'll take more to get an invitation? What are my chances of getting an invitation? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Virat03 (May 5, 2018)

Hi, I am new to this forum.

I have submitted my NSW 190 eoi on 8 may 2018 with 75+5 (80) points for 261313 Software engineer.

How long should i expect for the NSW invite?


----------



## ralphpukei (May 13, 2018)

Hi everyone I am new to this forum. I have read through pages of the main threads of this forum and it seems like having 70 points is rather pessimistic for 189 visa application while having 70+5 points for 190 visa application have a good chance to receive an invitation in a few weeks. However, I am not sure if my observation is conclusive for all occupations and English level. 

May I seek your advise if my case have a good chance to receive an invitation in a few weeks (or in a few months)? Below is my background and thanks everyone in advance:

Occupation: Actuary 224111
Points breakdown:
Age - 30
English - 10
Partner - 5
Experience - 10
Education - 15
Total: 70

189 EOI submitted: May 7, 2018 (70 points)
NSW 190 EOI submitted: May 13, 2018 (70+5 points)

Thanks and welcome any comment and advise.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Virat03 said:


> Hi, I am new to this forum.
> 
> I have submitted my NSW 190 eoi on 8 may 2018 with 75+5 (80) points for 261313 Software engineer.
> 
> How long should i expect for the NSW invite?




Could be weeks or months. Impossible to predict anything as they seem to not sending invites after 12 April - well at least none reported.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

foxes said:


> Could be weeks or months. Impossible to predict anything as they seem to not sending invites after 12 April - well at least none reported.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I think average is still about 6 weeks. However, yes, some COs seem to have more workload and if particular case is assigned to that CO it would take longer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I think average is still about 6 weeks. However, yes, some COs seem to have more workload and if particular case is assigned to that CO it would take longer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Mate I was providing answer to “how long to get state invitation” instead of “how long to get state approval”


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

foxes said:


> Mate I was providing answer to “how long to get state invitation” instead of “how long to get state approval”
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


my bad  :tape2:


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

Guys, happy to tell you that i got approval today from NSW after 32 days  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

foxes said:


> Guys I got approved today after 70 days of waiting. Details on my signature.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


congrats!!!


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Guys, happy to tell you that i got approval today from NSW after 32 days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




There you go! Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ralphpukei (May 13, 2018)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Guys, happy to tell you that i got approval today from NSW after 32 days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congratulations !!


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

ralphpukei said:


> Congratulations !!




Thanks mate!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Guys, happy to tell you that i got approval today from NSW after 32 days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats buddy! So another 12th April application gets approved. Mine's yet to go. Fingers crossed!


----------



## UmairAbbasiQatar (Feb 14, 2018)

Rif_Z said:


> Congrats buddy! So another 12th April application gets approved. Mine's yet to go. Fingers crossed!




Thanks, you will get it soon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

foxes said:


> There you go! Congrats!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats. Iam waiting for ITA and running on 57th day


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

saravanakumar1989 said:


> Hi everyone
> I have submitted NSW eoi as a cook 09/feb/2018 with 55+5 points
> Anyone here who submitted eoi as a cook and received their invitation or waiting for an invitation Please share your experience, Any idea how long it'll take more to get an invitation? What are my chances of getting an invitation?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I got approval recently as a cook. I will lodge PR application soon. My point was 80+5. I got invitation with in 2 days but approval took exactly 8 weeks.


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

SunV said:


> Please find below answers for your little query:
> 
> After I suspend my NSW EOI, would Victoria still be able to see it ?
> No one knows weather VIC has acees to other EOI's or not, You have done your work.
> ...


Thanks Mate...keeping fingers crossed.......like I said, all my chips in Victoria now...today is day 55 of my application for state nomination...so can't do anything but wait....and this wait game is getting so much on my nerves....as far as I see, NSW will not be sending any more pre-invites till end June since they have to decide an outcome on the existing applications before end of year 17/18. Lets see...thanks again


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

Not really.. recently someone had written to NSW to know whether they have reached their ceiling for the year and whether there will be invites.. they replied saying they have not reached their ceiling and are mirroring DHA's frequency of invite and staggering mechanism to ensure high quality applications throug out this FY..so I still have hopes that they will conduct rounds this month..


----------



## ralphpukei (May 13, 2018)

msme_1988 said:


> Not really.. recently someone had written to NSW to know whether they have reached their ceiling for the year and whether there will be invites.. they replied saying they have not reached their ceiling and are mirroring DHA's frequency of invite and staggering mechanism to ensure high quality applications throug out this FY..so I still have hopes that they will conduct rounds this month..


:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## HASH0211 (Apr 12, 2018)

Many congrats man :cool2:

can you share whats your anzco?


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

UmairAbbasiQatar said:


> Guys, happy to tell you that i got approval today from NSW after 32 days
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats my friend, you deserve all the best


----------



## chand_y (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi,

I have submitted EOI for 189 visa class today.

I would like to submit EOI for NSW sponsorship as well.

Could you please guide me if I can create another SkillSelect account and submit OR use the same SkillSelect account I have used for 189 visa class?

Many threads suggested it is better to submit different EOIs for 189 and State. Could you please guide me whether I need to create another account with different email ID?

thanks


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

chand_y said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for 189 visa class today.
> 
> ...


Hi, you can use same EOI for 189 and 190( NSW state sponsorship ) , the other EOI you can create if you want state sponsorship from another state.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

chand_y said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have submitted EOI for 189 visa class today.
> 
> ...




You can create another EOI for 190 NSW with same email address.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

Hi friends,`

Has anyone the same points in my occupation (233511 Industrial Engineer) and ever received NSW invite?

Total: 70+5 points

English-20 points
Experience-10 points

My occupation was always on NSW 190 Prioritiy List although they´ve never invited people in this occupation! NEVER!
At least I´ve never seen someone who got it..

Do you know the reasons why they put it on the NSW list then?


----------



## chand_y (Apr 23, 2017)

thank you mike129.

Other old threads have a lot of suggestions on having separate EOIs. I just want to know the advantage of having separately. So that I don't want to miss the chance 

Can someone else throw more light on this please?


----------



## ralphpukei (May 13, 2018)

Ptera said:


> Hi friends,`
> 
> Has anyone the same points in my occupation (233511 Industrial Engineer) and ever received NSW invite?
> 
> ...


I want to know too...mine is 224111 Actuary, I got 70+5 points , but my English is proficient only (10 points added)


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Ptera said:


> Hi friends,`
> 
> 
> 
> ...




It must be on demand. However, there are more people who do not report their cases on this forum or ImmiTracker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

Ptera said:


> Hi friends,`
> 
> Has anyone the same points in my occupation (233511 Industrial Engineer) and ever received NSW invite?
> 
> ...


Hi man, when is the DOE of your EOI ?


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

foxes said:


> It must be on demand. However, there are more people who do not report their cases on this forum or ImmiTracker.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for your reply mate. I don´t believe that it´s in demand.. Otherwise they would invite me with 70+5 and 20 for English & 7 years of experience! So I don´t know why they put it on their list! 
It´s just my opinion.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

any sign of new invites ?? :frusty::doh::closed_2:layball:


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

mike129 said:


> Hi man, when is the DOE of your EOI ?


Hi buddy. It´s on 08 Feb.


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

ralphpukei said:


> I want to know too...mine is 224111 Actuary, I got 70+5 points , but my English is proficient only (10 points added)


Your EOI DOE seems to be on may, have some patience, or you can keep trying to get 20 points from PTE, that will get you extra 10 points and you will be invited within a week.


----------



## chand_y (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi,

While updating EOI (190) for NSW, I see the below question.

Would the client be prepared to live outside an Australian capital city?

Are we supposed to say YES for this question? If we say NO, will there be less chances to be nominated by state?

Could you please guide me?


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

Ptera said:


> Hi buddy. It´s on 08 Feb.


it has been more than 3 months, I advice you to make another EOI for another state where your position is required, but don't worry, you might even get invited for 189, if they increase the number of invitations like last year from July to November.


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

chand_y said:


> Hi,
> 
> While updating EOI (190) for NSW, I see the below question.
> 
> ...


Better say yes.


----------



## chand_y (Apr 23, 2017)

mike129 said:


> Better say yes.


Thanks mike129.

One more query regarding English language. I have taken PTE Academic. Do we mention the Test Taker ID or Registration ID in the EOI?


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

chand_y said:


> Thanks mike129.
> 
> One more query regarding English language. I have taken PTE Academic. Do we mention the Test Taker ID or Registration ID in the EOI?


Registration ID. You could have simply clicked on the ? Icon next to the field


----------



## ralphpukei (May 13, 2018)

mike129 said:


> Your EOI DOE seems to be on may, have some patience, or you can keep trying to get 20 points from PTE, that will get you extra 10 points and you will be invited within a week.


Thanks mike129.

You are right I should have more patience. I am just wondering if I should wait *OR* should take PTE...

If my occupation is deemed a good one from NSW's perspective, then I don't have to take PTE...(I really lack confidence in geting all 79 in a PTE exam)


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

mike129 said:


> it has been more than 3 months, I advice you to make another EOI for another state where your position is required, but don't worry, you might even get invited for 189, if they increase the number of invitations like last year from July to November.


There is no other state where my position is required..
Anyway, need to wait for 189 and hope for the increase of invites as of July.
Good luck mate!


----------



## chand_y (Apr 23, 2017)

pravincv said:


> Registration ID. You could have simply clicked on the ? Icon next to the field


Thanks pravincv.

Can I modify the ID now? I have updated my EOI today only.
Hope no issues if I modify now?


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

chand_y said:


> Thanks pravincv.
> 
> Can I modify the ID now? I have updated my EOI today only.
> Hope no issues if I modify now?


You can update anytime


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

Ptera said:


> There is no other state where my position is required..
> Anyway, need to wait for 189 and hope for the increase of invites as of July.
> Good luck mate!


All the best my friend, but also note that you have 7 years of experience, and once you reach 8 years of experience you get extra five points, that will get you invite within a week.


----------



## chand_y (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi,

Once the 2017-2018 quota for 189 visa class is over in June 2018, seniority of EOIs remains same? or gets reset? Thanks.


----------



## vamsi89 (Sep 4, 2017)

chand_y said:


> Hi,
> 
> Once the 2017-2018 quota for 189 visa class is over in June 2018, seniority of EOIs remains same? or gets reset? Thanks.


even I have the same doubt in my mind. If they EOI age is older, will they pick? or as this year started off they will pick only 70+?


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

EOI date does not matter for NSW invites.. it is considered as a deciding criteria only if there are candidates who have the exact same points for occupation and english, in which case EOI with an earlier date will be considered.


----------



## kevin21 (Apr 23, 2018)

newbienz said:


> That’s correct
> 
> Cheers


Sorry for bothering you again with another quick question. Which one is recommended in my situation:

1) Click on Apply Now and creating an ImmiAccount and then creating the HAPID
OR
2) Go to the website directly, create an account and HAPID
OR
3) It doesn't matter.

Thanks a lot, NewBienz!


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

msme_1988 said:


> EOI date does not matter for NSW invites.. it is considered as a deciding criteria only if there are candidates who have the exact same points for occupation and english, in which case EOI with an earlier date will be considered.


agreed, I had my EOI submitted initially since January 2017, with 55 points and NSW didn't invite me....Points are the most important and not the date.


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

NSW selection criteria as per the website:...........
Selection process
The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

Occupation
Australian Department of Home Affairs points score
English language ability
Skilled employment
Where candidates have the same ranking on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their points claims were last updated in SkillSelect.


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

guys am getting error while trying to check my EOI, is it just me or anyone facing same issue?


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

ralphpukei said:


> Thanks mike129.
> 
> You are right I should have more patience. I am just wondering if I should wait *OR* should take PTE...
> 
> If my occupation is deemed a good one from NSW's perspective, then I don't have to take PTE...(I really lack confidence in geting all 79 in a PTE exam)


ok, wait for 3 months.. if nothing happened...go for PTE.


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

ralphpukei said:


> Thanks mike129.
> 
> You are right I should have more patience. I am just wondering if I should wait *OR* should take PTE...
> 
> If my occupation is deemed a good one from NSW's perspective, then I don't have to take PTE...(I really lack confidence in geting all 79 in a PTE exam)


whats the max score of pte ...79 or 90 ?? both is 20 points only ryt


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> whats the max score of pte ...79 or 90 ?? both is 20 points only ryt




Max score is 90 but you only need 79 to get 20 points 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## condog (Dec 9, 2017)

Just received my approval from NSW!!!

Code: 323214 - metal machinist
Points: 65+5
English: 20
ITA: 12th April

Never been so happy to see an email!!! 

Good luck to everyone else waiting


----------



## gio87 (Mar 14, 2017)

condog said:


> Just received my approval from NSW!!!
> 
> Code: 323214 - metal machinist
> Points: 65+5
> ...


Congrats mate!!


----------



## gio87 (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi all, I received my NSW approval today as well.

Management accountant
80 + 5ss
DOE 4/4/18
ITA: 12 April 18
Application submitted: 13 April
Approval date: 15 May
190 visa lodge: 15 May


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

gio87 said:


> Hi all, I received my NSW approval today as well.
> 
> Management accountant
> 80 + 5ss
> ...





condog said:


> Just received my approval from NSW!!!
> 
> Code: 323214 - metal machinist
> Points: 65+5
> ...


Congratz for both of you..


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

Wow congrats to both for getting approval!! 

I hope they send some invites too!!! Since it looks like they are now on track..


----------



## Melting-123 (Mar 27, 2018)

gio87 said:


> Hi all, I received my NSW approval today as well.
> 
> Management accountant
> 80 + 5ss
> ...


Congrats Gio! Still waiting for mine. Hopefully it'll come soon


----------



## gio87 (Mar 14, 2017)

Melting-123 said:


> gio87 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all, I received my NSW approval today as well.
> ...


Thank you!! I'm very happy!!
As far as I know it goes by lodgement date. I submitted it on the 13th of April. When did you do yours?? It's definitely on the way!!


----------



## Melting-123 (Mar 27, 2018)

gio87 said:


> Thank you!! I'm very happy!!
> As far as I know it goes by lodgement date. I submitted it on the 13th of April. When did you do yours?? It's definitely on the way!!


Didnt submit until 17th as we were on holiday. Hopefully good news is on its way this week.


----------



## gio87 (Mar 14, 2017)

Melting-123 said:


> gio87 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you!! I'm very happy!!
> ...


I'm pretty sure that you will get it by Friday. They sent it to me first coz I submitted it just a few days earlier.


----------



## Ptera (May 27, 2016)

mike129 said:


> All the best my friend, but also note that you have 7 years of experience, and once you reach 8 years of experience you get extra five points, that will get you invite within a week.


Thanks buddy. When I will have 8 years of experience (March 2019) the minimum requirement might be 80 points;-) Now, I understood the rule of this unfair game..
Let´s hope for the best! Good luck!


----------



## NelloreGun (Feb 23, 2018)

*Different Spelling in one of my documents*

Hi Friends,

In one of my education qualifications (My name was spelt wrong .. Bharath instead of Bharat). This qualification didn't contribute towards my skills assessment.The documents are of my Post Graduation which was not recognized by Australian authorities.

Now I got invited to apply for VISA. Will it be a problem if I submit the documents with a different spelling. Is there anything else I should do so that I won't risk my chances of getting a direct grant?


Plz advise


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

NelloreGun said:


> Hi Friends,
> 
> In one of my education qualifications (My name was spelt wrong .. Bharath instead of Bharat). This qualification didn't contribute towards my skills assessment.The documents are of my Post Graduation which was not recognized by Australian authorities.
> 
> ...


Different name is not a big issue.. you can get a Name Variation Affidavit from the notary stating that both names are of same person.. they have the format with them.. 
Attach this in additional documents section while submitting the docs..


----------



## NelloreGun (Feb 23, 2018)

addy101 said:


> Different name is not a big issue.. you can get a Name Variation Affidavit from the notary stating that both names are of same person.. they have the format with them..
> Attach this in additional documents section while submitting the docs..



Thanks a lot ...


----------



## addy101 (Sep 13, 2017)

NelloreGun said:


> Thanks a lot ...


No issues 
Cheers


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

Hello Bharat, can you please tell us your date of invite?


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

addy101 said:


> Different name is not a big issue.. you can get a Name Variation Affidavit from the notary stating that both names are of same person.. they have the format with them..
> Attach this in additional documents section while submitting the docs..


what about the bank statement? My fourth name, there is one letter spelled incorrectly compared to the passport, the name is: Naum instead of Naoum... will it cause any problem with DIBP?


----------



## chand_y (Apr 23, 2017)

Hi friends,

Is anyone aware of getting an invite for ANZSCO 261112 from NSW (190 visa) with 75 points recently?

I have lodged only 2 days ago. Just keen to know if I have a chance or just going to wait forever.

Thanks


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

chand_y said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Is anyone aware of getting an invite for ANZSCO 261112 from NSW (190 visa) with 75 points recently?
> 
> ...


Please update myimmitracker.com . You can get a sense of a fraction of the queue


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

chand_y said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> Is anyone aware of getting an invite for ANZSCO 261112 from NSW (190 visa) with 75 points recently?
> 
> ...


Nothing that we are aware of. Preinvite stopped as on Apr 26th. Been silent for last 3 weeks.


----------



## ricky7 (Aug 21, 2016)

Does any one has clue when the Australian immigration office will released sol list for 2018/2019. Normally it has to come out ON May, except last year


----------



## rahuljain285 (Sep 8, 2017)

I have lodged an EOI with 65/70 points for 189 and 190- NSW on 23rd November 2017 for ANZSCO 261313- Software Engineer. But looking at the current trend it seems impossible to get an invite with these points. 
My consultant is advising me to move on student Visa for Masters in the meanwhile and can change the visa whenever I will get an invite for 189/190. Is it advisable?


----------



## chand_y (Apr 23, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Nothing that we are aware of. Preinvite stopped as on Apr 26th. Been silent for last 3 weeks.


Thanks Ram2409.

Can you please educate me little more about the process.

I thought the next step after EOI is getting invite. But I am not sure what is Pre-Invite.. When do we get Pre-Invite and when do we receive Invite?
I have also seen someone mentionng ITA. What is ITA?

Thank you.


----------



## NelloreGun (Feb 23, 2018)

msme_1988 said:


> Hello Bharat, can you please tell us your date of invite?



EOI on 22 Feb 2018
Pre Invite on 2 March
Submitted for Nomination on 7 March 
Received ITA on 11 May 
Stream - Civil Engineer


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

chand_y said:


> Thanks Ram2409.
> 
> Can you please educate me little more about the process.
> 
> ...


When applied on 189 - based on the rounds and job code and points, there will be an invite directly. ITA is invitation to apply

When applied for states (190) - there we will get preinvite first and invite post they verifiy your details


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

chand_y said:


> Thanks Ram2409.
> 
> Can you please educate me little more about the process.
> 
> ...


ITA : invitation to apply
Invite / Pre-invite / ITA are just 1 thing. It's the next step after EOI as you understand correctly. The 3 names are different ways to call it.


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

namnguyen said:


> ITA : invitation to apply
> Invite / Pre-invite / ITA are just 1 thing. It's the next step after EOI as you understand correctly. The 3 names are different ways to call it.


Not sure I understand why the latter three are the same thing for 190. Without a so called pre invite, your EOI doesn't move an inch.
Pre-invite first, followed by nomination approval which is accompanied by an ITA for PR from DIBP. The state is no longer in the picture in the last step while it's fully responsible for everything until nomination


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

pravincv said:


> Not sure I understand why the latter three are the same thing for 190. Without a so called pre invite, your EOI doesn't move an inch.
> Pre-invite first, followed by nomination approval which is accompanied by an ITA for PR from DIBP. The state is no longer in the picture in the last step while it's fully responsible for everything until nomination


There are 2 types of ITA.

1 is ITA from DIBP/DHA.
2 is the ITA from NSW. The invite/pre-invite from NSW is also called an ITA.


----------



## chand_y (Apr 23, 2017)

Thank you for the response Ram2409, pravincv & namnguyen. Now I got a bit better understanding on invitation process.

One more query. Any idea if they (NSW) treat ANZSCO codes 261111 and 261112 same or differently when they take decision on EOIs to invite?


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

mike129 said:


> what about the bank statement? My fourth name, there is one letter spelled incorrectly compared to the passport, the name is: Naum instead of Naoum... will it cause any problem with DIBP?


guys appreciate your feedback please.


----------



## Ram2409 (Feb 20, 2017)

chand_y said:


> Thank you for the response Ram2409, pravincv & namnguyen. Now I got a bit better understanding on invitation process.
> 
> One more query. Any idea if they (NSW) treat ANZSCO codes 261111 and 261112 same or differently when they take decision on EOIs to invite?


Same for 189 round. Different for state invites ( 190).


----------



## chand_y (Apr 23, 2017)

Ram2409 said:


> Same for 189 round. Different for state invites ( 190).


Thanks Ram2409. Any idea which code is preferred by NSW out of both BA and SA? I see that yours also SA.

thanks


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

chand_y said:


> Thanks Ram2409. Any idea which code is preferred by NSW out of both BA and SA? I see that yours also SA.
> 
> thanks


Its based on demand, from Jan to Apr SA was preferred over BA by VIC and NSW. Peope with 70+5 points got ITA/Preinvite for SA during this period where as BA are waiting with 75+5 points.

Its a simple supply demand theory.


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

SunV said:


> Its based on demand, from Jan to Apr SA was preferred over BA by VIC and NSW. Peope with 70+5 points got ITA/Preinvite for SA during this period where as BA are waiting with 75+5 points.
> 
> Its a simple supply demand theory.


There's no such trend. Even immitracker shows quite an even distribution between the two, even for these month's specifically . There's no need to invent new trends without any basis.
To add more, the last immitracker based BA 75 invite was Apr 4 while March 15 was the last EOI for 70.
There's lot of poorly entered data in immitracker , because people don't seem to understand that "points w/o ss" means NOT to include SS. That's why you see a lot of bogus 75s in BA. One look at their corresponding 189 entry makes it clear that they have data entry trouble


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

Guys no round after April 12th for NSW ? 

I applied for 261311 with 75+5 on April 18th 2018


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

kbjan26 said:


> Guys no round after April 12th for NSW ?
> 
> I applied for 261311 with 75+5 on April 18th 2018


You are up for an invite next Tuesday night, aren't you? You'll one of the few who will be happy next week


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

pravincv said:


> You are up for an invite next Tuesday night, aren't you? You'll one of the few who will be happy next week


I have been hoping for 189 ever since I became a 75 pointer. Its been two struggling months since 75 and two and half years since I became 60.

Only next Tuesday can answer. If that works out then yes I would like to throw a part for you  .


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

pravincv said:


> There's no such trend. Even immitracker shows quite an even distribution between the two, even for these month's specifically . There's no need to invent new trends without any basis.
> To add more, the last immitracker based BA 75 invite was Apr 4 while March 15 was the last EOI for 70.
> There's lot of poorly entered data in immitracker , because people don't seem to understand that "points w/o ss" means NOT to include SS. That's why you see a lot of bogus 75s in BA. One look at their corresponding 189 entry makes it clear that they have data entry trouble


This is purely my understanding and analysis no one is bound to believe it. I can give you many examples where SA got invites within 1-2 weeks after filing their EOI with 70+5 during Jan-Mar where as many BA were waiting for that period.

Rave, Me, labhnan, mitsi and many more I don't talk without facts.

States selects based on occupation so they need SA they will invite SA they need BA they will invite BA. Like 261312 (DP) with 70+5 points got ITA where as many 75+5 261313 (SE) were in wait.


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi Guys. I submitted my EOI on 26/03/2018 for 190 Visa and got 75 points for 261313 (Software Engineers). Based on current trends, what do you think my chances are ? Should I wait or should I attempt PTE and try to boost up my language points by 10 if possible (I got 7 in IELTS) ? Please advice !


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

vimal85 said:


> Hi Guys. I submitted my EOI on 26/03/2018 for 190 Visa and got 75 points for 261313 (Software Engineers). Based on current trends, what do you think my chances are ? Should I wait or should I attempt PTE and try to boost up my language points by 10 if possible (I got 7 in IELTS) ? Please advice !


Please increase your points in English. Go for PTE-A


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hi Everyone*

Any one received ANZSCO 263311 ITA since September 2017 till date. If any information please share.

*Thanks*


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

SunV said:


> This is purely my understanding and analysis no one is bound to believe it. I can give you many examples where SA got invites within 1-2 weeks after filing their EOI with 70+5 during Jan-Mar where as many BA were waiting for that period.
> 
> Rave, Me, labhnan, mitsi and many more I don't talk without facts.
> 
> States selects based on occupation so they need SA they will invite SA they need BA they will invite BA. Like 261312 (DP) with 70+5 points got ITA where as many 75+5 261313 (SE) were in wait.


Without knowing if the 70 pointers were 20 PTE, it makes no sense to guess why they weren't invited. It's easily likely that the SAs had 20 PTEs. There's no 20 point BA who didn't get an invite. If yes, please point to me an instance until March 15

Edit: never mind. You are probably correct. Just came across a BA with 20 PTE and 70+5 still awaiting an invite from Feb 15 with 0 experience points


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

pravincv said:


> Without knowing if the 70 pointers were 20 PTE, it makes no sense to guess why they weren't invited. It's easily likely that the SAs had 20 PTEs. There's no 20 point BA who didn't get an invite. If yes, please point to me an instance until March 15
> 
> Edit: never mind. You are probably correct. Just came across a BA with 20 PTE and 70+5 still awaiting an invite from Feb 15 with 0 experience points


Yes SunV is right about trend from Jan'18 to Mar'18... I did get invite along with many others in the whatsapp group who were system analyst with 70+5 (with PTE 20 or 10) till Mid of March... It has slowed down since from NSW while VIC has been too slow...
Note: I did get invite from both VIC and NSW


----------



## Yudie85 (May 16, 2018)

Hi guys, I lodged EOI since August 2017 through an agent, for 233915, my point is (65+5) =70. What are my chances? Also can 1 EOI serve for both 189 and 190? It seems that's what my agent is doing.


----------



## simranjeet2310 (Mar 5, 2018)

Mitsi said:


> Yes SunV is right about trend from Jan'18 to Mar'18... I did get invite along with many others in the whatsapp group who were system analyst with 70+5 (with PTE 20 or 10) till Mid of March... It has slowed down since from NSW while VIC has been too slow...
> Note: I did get invite from both VIC and NSW


Hi Mitsi,

I have seen people mentioning whatsapp groups here. Can you please do me a favor and have my number added into those groups (whatever groups you know are available)?

Thanks


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

simranjeet2310 said:


> Hi Mitsi,
> 
> I have seen people mentioning whatsapp groups here. Can you please do me a favor and have my number added into those groups (whatever groups you know are available)?
> 
> Thanks


Mitsi was talking about 261111/261112 ICT BA/SA group. It's irrelevant to you. Try to find a more relevant group for your occupation e.g 2613xx thread


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Yudie85 said:


> Hi guys, I lodged EOI since August 2017 through an agent, for 233915, my point is (65+5) =70. What are my chances? Also can 1 EOI serve for both 189 and 190? It seems that's what my agent is doing.


Not sure about your occupation as it's pretty rare. But yeah, you can have 189 and 190 in a single EOI.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

pravincv said:


> You are up for an invite next Tuesday night, aren't you? You'll one of the few who will be happy next week


Didn't mean to be negative, but I won't be so sure about it. The published data for 2613xx invitation shows that the cutoff date only moved for 3 days between the 4 Apr and 18 Apr rounds (i.e 13 Mar to 16 Mar).


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

foxes said:


> Didn't mean to be negative, but I won't be so sure about it. The published data for 2613xx invitation shows that the cutoff date only moved for 3 days between the 4 Apr and 18 Apr rounds (i.e 13 Mar to 16 Mar).


Hi Foxes,

Are you following the main thread for May invitations ?

Did you see the actual results ? I have two of my friends who were invited with DOE as March 18th. And another guy posted with 19th as DOE. Please refer attachment and the below link.

P.S : You can be negative about anything when you have facts with you. I dont mean to offend you but I have been tracking every single round for two and half years now. I meant it. I am now less than 24 hrs away in the back log. Because 19th March has already seen invites though its not complete yet.


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hey Anyone with 75 + 5 ss got invitation in Accounting stream???


----------



## eshan1367 (Jun 27, 2013)

Invited Today for 190.
Code:261313
Point Breakup:
Edu:15
Exp:5
Age:30
PTE: 20 (90/90/90/80 Overall:90)
Partner:5
State(NSW) :5
EOI 189/190 : 4/4/2018
Pre Invite (NSW): 12/4/2018
Application submitted (NSW): 18/4/2018
ITA (190): 17/5/2018
PCC HCC : to do
Lodged : to do


----------



## ivokau (Mar 21, 2018)

eshan1367 said:


> Invited Today for 190.


Congrats! I submitted my application for NSW nomination the same time as you but I haven't gotten the invitation yet. You received an email for it?


----------



## eshan1367 (Jun 27, 2013)

ivokau said:


> Congrats! I submitted my application for NSW nomination the same time as you but I haven't gotten the invitation yet. You received an email for it?




Yes. Got an email today. Status changed in skill select to "Invited"


----------



## 191jatan (Jun 20, 2016)

Salman007 said:


> Hey Anyone with 75 + 5 ss got invitation in Accounting stream???


Hi salman,

I am currently standing at 80 points + 5 SS since 15 april havent got any invite yet.

so you can estimate ur timeline.


----------



## lilymay (Jun 7, 2017)

Congrats to all who have gotten their ITA! Looks like the latest wave of approvals are those who received their invites on 12 April 2018.

Hopefully it brings good news to the rest of us waiting for the "pre-invite"


----------



## ivokau (Mar 21, 2018)

eshan1367 said:


> Yes. Got an email today. Status changed in skill select to "Invited"


Would you happen to know if there's any way to check the status of the nomination? I remember NSW sent out an email saying they encountered some technical issues for those who got the "pre-invite" for 12 Apr. I'm just a bit worried my application was affected.


----------



## Melting-123 (Mar 27, 2018)

ITA received today!!

221112 - Management Accountant
Points: 80(+5) Age:25 | English:20 | Skilled Emp:15 | Education:15 | Partner Skills:5
189: 13 March 2018
190: NSW: 22 March 2018 | Nomination invite: 12 April 2018 | ITA: 17 May 2018

Congrats to all those who have recieved today and best wishes to all those still waiting


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hello everyone* and *good day *to all *Expat*

Anyone please confirm for ANZSCO TE *263311* ITA since september 2017 till date. 

*Thanks*


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

Congrats to those who got the NSW approval! Submitted my application on the 12th April. Still awaiting approval...


----------



## eshan1367 (Jun 27, 2013)

ivokau said:


> Would you happen to know if there's any way to check the status of the nomination? I remember NSW sent out an email saying they encountered some technical issues for those who got the "pre-invite" for 12 Apr. I'm just a bit worried my application was affected.


If you got a confirmation email that your application was submitted successfully, I presume you are good.


----------



## ralphpukei (May 13, 2018)

Melting-123 said:


> ITA received today!!
> 
> 221112 - Management Accountant
> Points: 80(+5) Age:25 | English:20 | Skilled Emp:15 | Education:15 | Partner Skills:5
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## ralphpukei (May 13, 2018)

mike129 said:


> ok, wait for 3 months.. if nothing happened...go for PTE.


Thanks for your advice. My hope is on July 2018 now. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Sam_2810 (Mar 3, 2017)

Hello guys!!

I have a query, i received my ITA on 22nd March 2018 and i had to make the application by 21st May 2018. My agent has made the Visa application on 10th May 2018 but has not yet uploaded the docs. He says we have upto 30 days after lodging the Visa to submit the documents. Is it true? Or is it that I have to submit all the docs also before 21st May 2018.

Thanks. 

Regards,
Sam 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## personalmailtest (Dec 23, 2017)

22/12/2017 
190 EOI (75 points) - NSW updated on 13/03/2018

189 EOI (75 points) - automatically updated on 29/04/2018 because of experience 
190 EOI (80 points) - NSW automatically updated on 29/04/2018 because of experience 

ACS expiry - 20/07/2018
EOI expiry - 29/07/2018

NSW Pre Invite - 12/04/2018
Applied - 14/04/2018
ITA NSW - 15/05/2018

Now we are confused if we should wait for Victoria invite. Shall we wait till 30th June for Visa 189 invite? Any hopes for 75 pointers till then? Or pay the fees for Visa 190? 

Need expert advice pls.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

eshan1367 said:


> Invited Today for 190.
> Code:261313
> Point Breakup:
> Edu:15
> ...


So that's 75+5 = 80 right ?. Congrats on your invite.


----------



## Mitsi (Apr 23, 2012)

Sam_2810 said:


> Hello guys!!
> 
> I have a query, i received my ITA on 22nd March 2018 and i had to make the application by 21st May 2018. My agent has made the Visa application on 10th May 2018 but has not yet uploaded the docs. He says we have upto 30 days after lodging the Visa to submit the documents. Is it true? Or is it that I have to submit all the docs also before 21st May 2018.
> 
> ...


Once you file the Visa and pay fees there is no set deadline to upload... However, Sooner one uploads the document better as once your case is picked up by CO and if any document is missing then CO might ask for it which will cause further delay in process...


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

Melting-123 said:


> ITA received today!!
> 
> 221112 - Management Accountant
> Points: 80(+5) Age:25 | English:20 | Skilled Emp:15 | Education:15 | Partner Skills:5
> ...


Congrats man!


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

AsifRehman said:


> *Hello everyone* and *good day *to all *Expat*
> 
> Anyone please confirm for ANZSCO TE *263311* ITA since september 2017 till date.
> 
> *Thanks*


Can you update your signature with points details !


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Good luck and congratulations for those who got the approval and pray for our invites. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kaushik.adhikari (Apr 16, 2018)

Looks like there were some pre-invites sent out on 11th May. There is one update in the immitracker for 261311

Any idea if thete any pre-invites sent out for 261111 after 12th April?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

kaushik.adhikari said:


> Looks like there were some pre-invites sent out on 11th May. There is one update in the immitracker for 261311
> 
> Any idea if thete any pre-invites sent out for 261111 after 12th April?




Yh I did see that. Can that be true? Because i have seen guyz with 75+5 with same profession who applied after 12th April are still waiting. Think this is fraud 🧐



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vinay.desetty (Mar 13, 2018)

Quick update - NSW approved my application for nomination today. Targeting to lodge visa in 3 weeks.


Vinay

261111 - ICT BA
75+5 points

DOE (189 & 190 NSW): April 8th 2018
Pre-invite (190 NSW): 16th April 2018
NSW Application: 17th April 2018
ITA 190 NSW: 18th May 2018
Visa Application to be lodged yet


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

vinay.desetty said:


> Quick update - NSW approved my application for nomination today. Targeting to lodge visa in 3 weeks.
> 
> 
> Vinay
> ...


Congratulations. However your data on immitracker was or is outdated, confusing us a bit! Please help clean the data. It now means, there were pre-invites after 12 Apr for BA


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

Nomination approved !!!! Exactly 60 days - 8 weeks of waiting

Invite: 16 March
Submission: 19 March
Approval: 18 May

Thanks all !!!


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

namnguyen said:


> Nomination approved !!!! Exactly 60 days - 8 weeks of waiting
> 
> Invite: 16 March
> Submission: 19 March
> ...


Congratulations...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

namnguyen said:


> Nomination approved !!!! Exactly 60 days - 8 weeks of waiting
> 
> Invite: 16 March
> Submission: 19 March
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

pravincv said:


> Congratulations. However your data on immitracker was or is outdated, confusing us a bit! Please help clean the data. It now means, there were pre-invites after 12 Apr for BA



Updated it seems already!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kaushik.adhikari said:


> Looks like there were some pre-invites sent out on 11th May. There is one update in the immitracker for 261311
> 
> Any idea if thete any pre-invites sent out for 261111 after 12th April?


I have not seen yet. Not on any forums or tracker, nor whatsapp.


----------



## eshan1367 (Jun 27, 2013)

Experts! Please help with below queries
I got ITA from NSW 190 and planning to lodge visa in couple of weeks. 
1.Do i need to get PCC before I lodge visa
2.Do i need PCC for my partner too. I will be including her in my application too
3.HCC is done after paying the visa fees once hap id is generated Right? 
4.Do i need to carry my original passport for HCC. Issue is tht my passport is currently with UK embassy as i hv applied for uk tourist visa. So if thts the case i need to wait till i get my passport for hcc n pcc
5.i read somewhere that color xerox of all docs needs to be uploaded in immi account. I actually used black n white notarized copy of all docs while submitting to ACS. Can i use same docs or i need color notarized docs now? 
Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

eshan1367 said:


> Experts! Please help with below queries
> I got ITA from NSW 190 and planning to lodge visa in couple of weeks.
> 1.Do i need to get PCC before I lodge visa
> 2.Do i need PCC for my partner too. I will be including her in my application too
> ...


1. yes
2. yes
3. either before, generate yourself or CO will request and you do it. 
4. Yes 
5. Yes you can


----------



## Jayman1 (Oct 9, 2017)

I would like to inform that my family and I have received our grants today. The timeline is in the signature.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Jayman1 said:


> I would like to inform that my family and I have received our grants today. The timeline is in the signature.


Congrats!

Please update the tracker if you can.


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Jayman1 said:


> I would like to inform that my family and I have received our grants today. The timeline is in the signature.


Congrats!! Are you onshore or offshore?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shawnfj said:


> Congrats!! Are you onshore or offshore?


Offshore.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Jayman1 said:


> I would like to inform that my family and I have received our grants today. The timeline is in the signature.


Congrats mate!! Good luck with your journey ahead.


----------



## meetsudheer (Nov 18, 2017)

Congratulations !!!!!!!! who all got the nomination and grant approvals.

Just seeking your advice's to know till which month pre-invites were sent for the people who scores are 75 overall and 10 IN PTE.


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

Guys, there were no pre-invites today also? Anyone got to know??


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

msme_1988 said:


> Guys, there were no pre-invites today also? Anyone got to know??




There is no such thing as pre invite. None had been reported. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

Thanks Andreyx..but it's been 3 weeks with no NSW invites.. just wondering what's happening with them..


----------



## meetsudheer (Nov 18, 2017)

Please advice if any one has info on the below.


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

meetsudheer said:


> Please advice if any one has info on the below.


VIC has publicly said that they are freezing things. reasonable to assume, NSW is also in a freeze though they might not be so communicative about it


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

msme_1988 said:


> Thanks Andreyx..but it's been 3 weeks with no NSW invites.. just wondering what's happening with them..


its the end of the FY... they don't usually invite much post april.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Foxes,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi! Yeah I am following the thread too. I said I’m not so sure he will get invited in the next round because his DOE is on 18 April.

You should get it in the upcoming round though. Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

foxes said:


> Hi! Yeah I am following the thread too. I said I’m not so sure he will get invited in the next round because his DOE is on 18 April.
> 
> You should get it in the upcoming round though. Good luck!
> 
> ...


yes... based on the *current trend* it will take some time to reach 18/04...


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

msme_1988 said:


> Guys, there were no pre-invites today also? Anyone got to know??




Its pretty clear that NSW won’t issue invitations until new FY begins. Their main concern is process the invitation applications before end of this FY. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

KasunTharaka said:


> Its pretty clear that NSW won’t issue invitations until new FY begins. Their main concern is process the invitation applications before end of this FY.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


well, they may invite very very very high pointers (they had done so before) but it won't be mass invite... agree with you.


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

namnguyen said:


> Nomination approved !!!! Exactly 60 days - 8 weeks of waiting
> 
> Invite: 16 March
> Submission: 19 March
> ...


Congrats mate

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

davidng said:


> Congrats mate
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


but like.. 60 days of waiting, they defiantly increased their processing times...


----------



## davidng (Jul 7, 2016)

KasunTharaka said:


> Its pretty clear that NSW won’t issue invitations until new FY begins. Their main concern is process the invitation applications before end of this FY.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is it a good time to log EOI now or wait until new FY? Thanks

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

foxes said:


> Hi! Yeah I am following the thread too. I said I’m not so sure he will get invited in the next round because his DOE is on 18 April.
> 
> You should get it in the upcoming round though. Good luck!
> 
> ...




Hi Foxes,

I thought you meant my case. Yes thanks for your wishes. I hope I get invite.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Hi Foxes,
> 
> I thought you meant my case. Yes thanks for your wishes. I hope I get invite.


You have high points... if luck is on your side.... maybe very soon.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

andreyx108b said:


> You have high points... if luck is on your side.... maybe very soon.


It's not about points for this FY Andrey. It's about the DOE. The backlog is moving only be five days a month.

I am 24 hours away in the backlog and DOE is 20.03.2018


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> It's not about points for this FY Andrey. It's about the DOE. The backlog is moving only be five days a month.
> 
> 
> 
> I am 24 hours away in the backlog and DOE is 20.03.2018




Well, hopefully next round. 

Or... maybe nsw will invite before  say monday...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gopi.veerapuram (May 18, 2018)

i lodged eoi on 17.04.2018, 65+5 software engineer for NSW, when i will get invitation ??


----------



## chand_y (Apr 23, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> There is no such thing as pre invite. None had been reported.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi andrexy108b, I read in this forum that we receive pre-invite first and then invite. But you are saying there is nothing called pre-invite. I am confused. Could you please clarify if we get pre-invite and invite or directly invite?
Thanks


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

davidng said:


> Is it a good time to log EOI now or wait until new FY? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk




Depends on the circumstance but generally I will say lodge the EOI now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

chand_y said:


> Hi andrexy108b, I read in this forum that we receive pre-invite first and then invite. But you are saying there is nothing called pre-invite. I am confused. Could you please clarify if we get pre-invite and invite or directly invite?
> 
> Thanks




If you are talking about 190 visa, then it is a two stage process.

1. Apply for state nomination. 
2. Apply for the visa itself (once your state nomination is approved).

If a state is keen on you, they will send you an invitation to apply for state nomination, which some in this forum call it as pre-invite. Andrey is against using this term, thats why he said “there is no such thing”.

Please check this link too: https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__d...-apply-skilled-nominated-visa-subclass190.pdf



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

Guys, a friend's agent told that there may not be any NSW invites this month.. just sharing, not sure how true is that. But it's really sad.


----------



## mnoor91 (Jan 3, 2017)

I got this email today, from [email protected] but there's no correspondence in my SkillSelect account. 

"19 May 2018

Dear XXXX XXXXXXX,

Please be advised that you have received a message in your SkillSelect Mailbox Account.

To read the message, please click on the link which will direct you to the login page;

http://www.SkillSelect.gov.au
Regards

SkillSelect System Administrator"


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

Just check if your points have changed


----------



## mnoor91 (Jan 3, 2017)

msme_1988 said:


> Just check if your points have changed


They haven't.


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

msme_1988 said:


> Guys, a friend's agent told that there may not be any NSW invites this month.. just sharing, not sure how true is that. But it's really sad.


agents they don't really know much, based on my experience! cheers!


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

mnoor91 said:


> I got this email today, from [email protected] but there's no correspondence in my SkillSelect account.
> 
> "19 May 2018
> 
> ...


try to contact them, for clarification.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

chand_y said:


> Hi andrexy108b, I read in this forum that we receive pre-invite first and then invite. But you are saying there is nothing called pre-invite. I am confused. Could you please clarify if we get pre-invite and invite or directly invite?
> 
> Thanks




You receive invitation to apply for state nomination, which then after you apply has to be approved by the state, once approved you get ITA to lodge a visa for sc190


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

mike129 said:


> msme_1988 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, a friend's agent told that there may not be any NSW invites this month.. just sharing, not sure how true is that. But it's really sad.
> ...


 
I really hope you are right Mike..hope all the awaiting aspirants get an invite this month..


----------



## handyjohn (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi seniors 
I’ve a query. 
In 189 I know that invitation comes second time if it is lapsed by 60 days. 
What about 190 ? Does it come second time or no if applicant doesn’t apply within 60 days


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

handyjohn said:


> Hi seniors
> I’ve a query.
> In 189 I know that invitation comes second time if it is lapsed by 60 days.
> What about 190 ? Does it come second time or no if applicant doesn’t apply within 60 days
> ...




Why risking it and let it expire? Especially if state had nominated you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohanraopk (Nov 30, 2017)

Please any one tel me what's the process of background verification when we apply for visa. Does they do physical verification or email and phone. How do will do background by CO


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mohanraopk said:


> Please any one tel me what's the process of background verification when we apply for visa. Does they do physical verification or email and phone. How do will do background by CO




If its security check- no. 

Employment - in person, by phone, email or request to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mohanraopk (Nov 30, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> If its security check- no.
> 
> Employment - in person, by phone, email or request to you.
> 
> ...


I have total 10 yrs experience, In that my first company doesn't exist now and i was receiving my salary in had. So please let me suggest if I show that in ACS and visa any problem will occur in later stage or not? (other than offer letter, last 3 month payslip, experience and reveling letter I don't have anything like form 16 or bank statement). Please suggest me.


----------



## vinay_1187 (Apr 15, 2017)

If you have the relieving letter , offer letter and pays slips that is OK. In case a reference letter is required you can produce an affidavit and get it signed from your peer in that company who used to work with you or sits on your floor as well.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

mohanraopk said:


> I have total 10 yrs experience, In that my first company doesn't exist now and i was receiving my salary in had. So please let me suggest if I show that in ACS and visa any problem will occur in later stage or not? (other than offer letter, last 3 month payslip, experience and reveling letter I don't have anything like form 16 or bank statement). Please suggest me.




Thats hard to say, claiming points for that is risky 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alzette (Mar 5, 2018)

Hi everyone,
I’ve just received the 190 approval or ITA from NSW after 60 days waiting!

Details are below.
Cheers and good luck to everyone!


261111 (ICT Business analyst)
Age: 25
Education: 15
Experience: 10
PTE-A: 20
Partner: 5 (Accountant 221111)
EOI 189: DOE 9 March 2018 with 75 points
EOI 190 NSW: DOE 9 March 2018 with 80 points
NSW invitation: 16 March 2018, applied 22 March 18
NSW approval: 21 May 2018


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

alzette said:


> Hi everyone,
> I’ve just received the 190 approval or ITA from NSW after 60 days waiting!
> 
> Details are below.
> ...


Congratulations mate.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

alzette said:


> Hi everyone,
> I’ve just received the 190 approval or ITA from NSW after 60 days waiting!
> 
> Details are below.
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## venkateshkumarsakthivel (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi All,
I am happy to inform that, I finally got the grant on 19 May 2018.
Thanks for the support provided guys.

Thanks


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Hi All,
> I am happy to inform that, I finally got the grant on 19 May 2018.
> Thanks for the support provided guys.
> 
> Thanks




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Hi All,
> I am happy to inform that, I finally got the grant on 19 May 2018.
> Thanks for the support provided guys.
> 
> Thanks


Congratulations mate. How many days it took to grant your Visa?


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi guys I'm in my 7th week of waiting for the nomination approval. 

I need to ask, do I need to send pte score to nsw trade and investment? I only upload the pdf in my application.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Hi All,
> I am happy to inform that, I finally got the grant on 19 May 2018.
> Thanks for the support provided guys.
> 
> Thanks


Congrats mate!! Was it a direct grant?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Bonbons said:


> Hi guys I'm in my 7th week of waiting for the nomination approval.
> 
> I need to ask, do I need to send pte score to nsw trade and investment? I only upload the pdf in my application.




Nope. You have done it correctly. Its just a waiting game now.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Prakash4551 (Jan 17, 2018)

venkateshkumarsakthivel said:


> Hi All,
> I am happy to inform that, I finally got the grant on 19 May 2018.
> Thanks for the support provided guys.
> 
> Thanks


Dear Guys,

I am Mechanical Engineer having 55 Points with out SS, shall i apply for NSW with 55+5 points. Do i have any chances of Invitation within 1 year? or after PTE obtaining 10 points shall i apply my EOI?

Any suggestion please.

Regards
PK


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Prakash4551 said:


> Dear Guys,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




With 55+5 I doubt.. 

With 65+5 next FY will show. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

Hi foxes

Thanks for your answer the hilarious thing is, I'm worrying needlessly. I realise I received the approval just moments before I post the above post. Lol. What's the next step? Do I need to have all documentation ready before submitting? I'm in shock. Wow wow wow.


----------



## San145 (May 21, 2018)

Hello all, 


I wanted to know what happens if we enter the PTE registration number and the Assessment registration number wrong in the EOI? 

Also, I have provided with the details of our process till now. Can someone please suggest how much more of the waiting game would be required?

ANZSCO Code: 233913
Occupation: Biomedical Engineer
Age: 30 points
Education: 15 points
Experience: 10 points
English PTE: 10 points
State Sponsorship: 5 points 

Total: 70 Points

EOI for NSW launched in early March. Found the wrong details of EA and PTE registration numbers today and updated them. How long before we can get the invitation?


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

San145 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> 
> I wanted to know what happens if we enter the PTE registration number and the Assessment registration number wrong in the EOI?
> ...


unless it changed the points, the EOI details update wont affect DOE.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Bonbons said:


> Hi foxes
> 
> Thanks for your answer the hilarious thing is, I'm worrying needlessly. I realise I received the approval just moments before I post the above post. Lol. What's the next step? Do I need to have all documentation ready before submitting? I'm in shock. Wow wow wow.




Start getting the docs ready, meds, pcc etc! All the best and congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Bonbons said:


> Hi foxes
> 
> Thanks for your answer the hilarious thing is, I'm worrying needlessly. I realise I received the approval just moments before I post the above post. Lol. What's the next step? Do I need to have all documentation ready before submitting? I'm in shock. Wow wow wow.




Congrats! Get all documentation ready including medical and PCC if I may suggest.

All the best mate 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MdAamerHasan (Mar 15, 2018)

Any NSW 190 invite for 263111 Computer Networks and Systems Engineer with 65 plus 5 State points, total 70 points in recent days??


----------



## San145 (May 21, 2018)

Thanks for that quick reply Pravin. So yeah, our points have not changed and we put in the EOI on 7th March. We have not received anything until now so a bit worried. 

What are the odds now for 70 points in Subclass 190 for a biomedical engineer? Should it be possible for us to get a pre-invite by first week of June when we will complete the whole 12 weeks?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

MdAamerHasan said:


> Any NSW 190 invite for 263111 Computer Networks and Systems Engineer with 65 plus 5 State points, total 70 points in recent days??



I highly doubt it. Currently points cutoff for 263111 is 75. This will push people with 70 points to seek for state nomination.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

San145 said:


> Thanks for that quick reply Pravin. So yeah, our points have not changed and we put in the EOI on 7th March. We have not received anything until now so a bit worried.
> 
> 
> 
> What are the odds now for 70 points in Subclass 190 for a biomedical engineer? Should it be possible for us to get a pre-invite by first week of June when we will complete the whole 12 weeks?




Don’t get it wrong, 12 weeks is the processing time to get approval, post the pre invite. There is no guarantee on how long you will get the preinvite. It all depends on your points breakdown. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

foxes said:


> Don’t get it wrong, 12 weeks is the processing time to get approval, post the pre invite. There is no guarantee on how long you will get the preinvite. It all depends on your points breakdown.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Haha, sorry brother, i am a pain, but after invite to apply for state nomination! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## San145 (May 21, 2018)

Thanks Foxes. So, what's your take for a biomedical engineer with 65+5 points? Approximately, how long should it take??


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> Haha, sorry brother, i am a pain, but after invite to apply for state nomination!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Haha yeah I know. I tend to follow the term used by the person I’m talking to. I’ll make sure to use the correct term when I talk to you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

San145 said:


> Thanks Foxes. So, what's your take for a biomedical engineer with 65+5 points? Approximately, how long should it take??




I can’t predict anything but I can only present you three facts and let you draw the conclusion.
1. Points cutoff for 2339 (other engineering professionals) is currently at 75 points. This will lead people with 70 points to seek for state nomination.
2. Your occupation is somewhat a rare one (few people reported to Immitracker) and it is on the NSW Skilled Priority List. 
3. NSW has stopped sending invitation after 12 April. Some people expect they will continue sending invitations again in the new FY.





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## San145 (May 21, 2018)

Thank you so much for the information. You guys are awesome!!! So much of quality information that can clear all confusions. 

Please kindly share any information you may get through other avenues on Biomedical engineers who could potentially get a state nomination for 65+5 points. 

Cheers!


----------



## hadi_xman (Dec 14, 2016)

Dear All,
I am being assessed as Engineering Technologiest. 
I have 70 + 5 points.
What would be the expected time to get the NSW invitation?

Thanks


----------



## divyesh.sethi (Aug 9, 2017)

Dear all,

I have been assessed as Telecommunication engineer 263311.

Points : 70 +5

What are the chances of getting an invite from NSW and what is the maximum time-period in which they send invites for an application.

Thanks!!


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hello Expats,*

Can anyone confirm the throw put of ITA after July 2017? Are NSW ITA process slow down due to which reason? Will appreciate your input at earliest. *Thank*
s
*Regards*


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

AsifRehman said:


> *Hello Expats,*
> 
> Can anyone confirm the throw up of ITA after July 2017? Are NSW ITA process slow down due to which reason? Will appreciate your input at earliest. *Thank*
> s
> *Regards*




Tbh, no one can preomiz you anything except NSW government 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

foxes said:


> Haha yeah I know. I tend to follow the term used by the person I’m talking to. I’ll make sure to use the correct term when I talk to you
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi man,

Can you mention your points breakdown?


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

Hey all,

Got my NSW approval and Invitation today!


----------



## gio87 (Mar 14, 2017)

Rif_Z said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Got my NSW approval and Invitation today!


Congrats mate... good luck in the future process!!


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

Is anybody have an idea, what is the current trend of 190 visa approval time?


----------



## prat_1103 (May 23, 2018)

Hi Everyone.

I am new here and have certain queries. I would really appreciate if someone could provide me with answers. 

When does home affairs send out the invites ? I know they send on certain dates which are mentioned on home affairs page. I need to know the time.

My points are as below

263111 COMPUTER NETWORK PROFESSIONAL
EOI- 18-10-2017 (65 POINTS)
EOI UPDATED- 26/04/2018 (75 POINTS)
AGE- 30
ACS/EXPERIENCE- 10
PTE-20
EDUCATION-15
NSW- 75+5

I would like to know when can I expect my invite for 189 ? I was reading on online forums that i should get in 23rd May round but still have not received anything. 

Also out of 189 and 190which is faster and better ?
Awaiting your response.


----------



## ashishsingh2902 (Aug 12, 2017)

Hi

I submitted by application along with health examination, police verification etc in march. However, after logging in, the application shows "actions required: arrange health examinations", though I have already done health examinations. Anyone else facing same issue ?


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Anyone belonging to anzsco 2334 electronics? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Auzman said:


> Is anybody have an idea, what is the current trend of 190 visa approval time?




It varies from 2 to 12 weeks. But I think they speed up the processing time recently, so I’d say 6 weeks would be the average. Again, don’t freak out if you haven’t got it in 6 weeks. I myself got it in 9 weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

foxes said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> > Is anybody have an idea, what is the current trend of 190 visa approval time?
> ...


Sorry mate this is my bad that I couldn't able to explain clearly. I already got approval from NSW (my case 8 weeks) and also lodged PR application. I just wondering how many days/months it may take for visa grant if all the papers uploaded, including medical and PCC. Thanks


----------



## coolguyz (Feb 22, 2018)

Will i get nomination for Nsw on 70 points for 261313. My visa expires in July hoping nomination before that.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

coolguyz said:


> Will i get nomination for Nsw on 70 points for 261313. My visa expires in July hoping nomination before that.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk




It’s gonna take a while. Let alone the fact that they have stopped sending invitations post 12 Apr.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Auzman said:


> Sorry mate this is my bad that I couldn't able to explain clearly. I already got approval from NSW (my case 8 weeks) and also lodged PR application. I just wondering how many days/months it may take for visa grant if all the papers uploaded, including medical and PCC. Thanks




ImmiTracker shows that most of people got the visa granted in 90-100 days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## namnguyen (Jun 12, 2017)

ashishsingh2902 said:


> Hi
> 
> I submitted by application along with health examination, police verification etc in march. However, after logging in, the application shows "actions required: arrange health examinations", though I have already done health examinations. Anyone else facing same issue ?


Have you made sure that the HAP ID you used for the health exam and the HAP ID in the link "actions required: arrange health examinations" is the same? 

If it's the same, then no worries.
If it's not, use a form in "Update us" to tell CO the HAP ID you used. CO will track accordingly.
Furthermore, how long ago did you do health exam? Maybe it's not updated yet? It's about 2-3 weeks for the clinics to upload the health results online.


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia has been updated with the following:
1. Official Round results - 09 May 2018
2. Unofficial Round results - 23 May 2018
3. State Nominations for the month of April 2018.


----------



## smithasya.999 (Mar 16, 2018)

Hi All,

Has anybody received Invite from NSW state with 65+5 points.

Also do we need to submit nomination to NSW after submitting EOI?
I have recently started PR journey, so any pointers or information is appreciated.

Thanks in advance !


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

smithasya.999 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Has anybody received Invite from NSW state with 65+5 points.
> 
> ...




Yep I think so. But only for those who have “rare occupation”. If yours is ICT related then the answer is no.

If you submit an EOI and choose state sponsorship, it means that you seek for state nomination from the state. They will assess your application and if you meet their criteria they will send you an invitation to apply for state nomination. Then you need to provide documents to support your points claim. If everything is ok, then they approve your state nomination. Subsequently, you can lodge your 190 visa.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skrp2000in (Feb 20, 2018)

foxes said:


> Yep I think so. But only for those who have “rare occupation”. If yours is ICT related then the answer is no.
> 
> If you submit an EOI and choose state sponsorship, it means that you seek for state nomination from the state. They will assess your application and if you meet their criteria they will send you an invitation to apply for state nomination. Then you need to provide documents to support your points claim. If everything is ok, then they approve your state nomination. Subsequently, you can lodge your 190 visa.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by "rare occupation"? is it the non-pro-rata occupations? Actually i am worring as i am on the same boat as a structural engineer. Do you have any idea when can i expect pre-invite or am i chasing a wild goose?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

skrp2000in said:


> What do you mean by "rare occupation"? is it the non-pro-rata occupations? Actually i am worring as i am on the same boat as a structural engineer. Do you have any idea when can i expect pre-invite or am i chasing a wild goose?




Rare occupation I mean very few applicants e.g carpenter, bricklayer, etc.

I wouldn’t be so hopeful with 65+5 structural eng. You may wait, but try your best to increase your points in the meantime.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

skrp2000in said:


> What do you mean by "rare occupation"? is it the non-pro-rata occupations? Actually i am worring as i am on the same boat as a structural engineer. Do you have any idea when can i expect pre-invite or am i chasing a wild goose?




Its hard with 65. Thats all that can be said to be honest


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AH88 (Jan 21, 2018)

Did you get an invite for any of them ?


----------



## Desihum (Oct 11, 2017)

Congrats... Got mine too yesterday 


Rif_Z said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Got my NSW approval and Invitation today!


Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Desihum said:


> Congrats... Got mine too yesterday
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3003 using Tapatalk


Can you share for which occupation code and points (including state sponsored 5pts) ? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieDream1 (May 24, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Its hard with 65. Thats all that can be said to be honest
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, its next to impossible with these points.


----------



## Mkayy (May 8, 2018)

pkycme said:


> Hey guys
> 
> Got my approval today after 9 weeks..
> 
> ...


Hi, Congrats!

Can you tell the following please:
- What's your points break up?
- How many days after submission of EOI that you got invitation from NSW?


----------



## gauravdaroch (Nov 19, 2017)

prat_1103 said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi , it would be really nice if you if you share some tricks to achieve 79+ in PTE


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

gauravdaroch said:


> Hi , it would be really nice if you if you share some tricks to achieve 79+ in PTE
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Please post this request in a more relevant thread. We have one specifically for PTE. You will find more valuable insights there.

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Auzman (Jan 15, 2016)

foxes said:


> Auzman said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry mate this is my bad that I couldn't able to explain clearly. I already got approval from NSW (my case 8 weeks) and also lodged PR application. I just wondering how many days/months it may take for visa grant if all the papers uploaded, including medical and PCC. Thanks
> ...


Thanks Foxes.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

AussieDream1 said:


> Yes, its next to impossible with these points.


What you are saying is according to the current trend. The next FY will most probably change this trend and the overall number of invitations will increase. This will result in dropping of cutoff points in 189 from 75 to 70 and even 65 after few months. Therefore, the candidates with 65+5 will start receiving pre-invites. All this is highly predictable to happen in the next FY because they have clearly said that they will maintain 190000 total invitations with little ups and downs for upcoming 4 years. Since 2012 this has been happening already and now even this 17-18 FY has resulted in a more skill shortage due to not achieving the target. (I know now they call it ceiling but I am not talking technically)

This current trend is because of various reasons but it does not mean it will continue into next FY. For instance, if a government authorities decide to do some constructions in a road, the activities will definitely disturb the traffic on the road for a while. so drivers should not freak out because after the construction is complete, everything will become normal and even more efficient.

I am not trying to be over optimistic unnecessarily but look into the overall situation. People were getting invitations with 65 + 5 points form many years even last year, people were getting it.

However, this current trend has spread a great fear, frustration and despair all around. And top of that the lack of official information has given a boost to this fear. It is all just for time being and everything will become normal again in Next FY.

so guys cheer up!!!


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

Nice msg dear. U hv given motivation back to me 


AussiDreamer said:


> What you are saying is according to the current trend. The next FY will most probably change this trend and the overall number of invitations will increase. This will result in dropping of cutoff points in 189 from 75 to 70 and even 65 after few months. Therefore, the candidates with 65+5 will start receiving pre-invites. All this is highly predictable to happen in the next FY because they have clearly said that they will maintain 190000 total invitations with little ups and downs for upcoming 4 years. Since 2012 this has been happening already and now even this 17-18 FY has resulted in a more skill shortage due to not achieving the target. (I know now they call it ceiling but I am not talking technically)
> 
> This current trend is because of various reasons but it does not mean it will continue into next FY. For instance, if a government authorities decide to do some constructions in a road, the activities will definitely disturb the traffic on the road for a while. so drivers should not freak out because after the construction is complete, everything will become normal and even more efficient.
> 
> ...


Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi anyone received nsw invitation in 233914 occupation if so plz do share ur details..!


----------



## Gunner147 (Jul 24, 2017)

namnguyen said:


> Have you made sure that the HAP ID you used for the health exam and the HAP ID in the link "actions required: arrange health examinations" is the same?
> 
> If it's the same, then no worries.
> If it's not, use a form in "Update us" to tell CO the HAP ID you used. CO will track accordingly.
> Furthermore, how long ago did you do health exam? Maybe it's not updated yet? It's about 2-3 weeks for the clinics to upload the health results online.


Go to https://www.emedical.immi.gov.au/eMedUI/eMedicalClient
Submit your details (HAP ID - which you used for medical) and download the PDF information sheet which would show that your health examination has been submitted to the department. Upload that sheet as an attachment in your Immi account under the section Evidence of Health. I hope this would suffice and CO will easily track your medical.


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

Awaiting pre invite from NSW 

Occupation 261112

Points 70+5

PTE - 20 Points

DOE : 17- April- 2018

Guys, any NSW invites for Systems Analyst similar to my profile after 17th April?

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gunner147 (Jul 24, 2017)

Lodged my visa 10 days ago. My details are in my signature if anyone is interested.


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

Hello everyone,

I wanna ask, if I'm a onshore applicant for 190, should I get my medical and police check prior to lodging the visa? I always hear about IED but it won't affect me right? 
My medical is expiring in three months, (from visa 485) will I be required to redo if I use this? It already has hiv test so its appropriate for pr application. Thanks guys!


----------



## anurag_aus (Feb 21, 2017)

Hey Guys,

Need some help regarding the documents we need to submit for NSW pre-invite.
What are all the docs we need to submit and do we need to get them TRUE-COPY attested as well?
TIA for your help.


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

AussiDreamer said:


> What you are saying is according to the current trend. The next FY will most probably change this trend and the overall number of invitations will increase. This will result in dropping of cutoff points in 189 from 75 to 70 and even 65 after few months. Therefore, the candidates with 65+5 will start receiving pre-invites. All this is highly predictable to happen in the next FY because they have clearly said that they will maintain 190000 total invitations with little ups and downs for upcoming 4 years. Since 2012 this has been happening already and now even this 17-18 FY has resulted in a more skill shortage due to not achieving the target. (I know now they call it ceiling but I am not talking technically)
> 
> This current trend is because of various reasons but it does not mean it will continue into next FY. For instance, if a government authorities decide to do some constructions in a road, the activities will definitely disturb the traffic on the road for a while. so drivers should not freak out because after the construction is complete, everything will become normal and even more efficient.
> 
> ...



Appreciate your optimism and on the same note it would be great if you become a 20 pointer in PTE. It will increase your chances


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

AussiDreamer said:


> What you are saying is according to the current trend. The next FY will most probably change this trend and the overall number of invitations will increase. This will result in dropping of cutoff points in 189 from 75 to 70 and even 65 after few months. Therefore, the candidates with 65+5 will start receiving pre-invites. All this is highly predictable to happen in the next FY because they have clearly said that they will maintain 190000 total invitations with little ups and downs for upcoming 4 years. Since 2012 this has been happening already and now even this 17-18 FY has resulted in a more skill shortage due to not achieving the target. (I know now they call it ceiling but I am not talking technically)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




perfect!! atleast for now, that is what we all want to hear! waiting eagerly for july!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## opsoyk (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi,

I have received invite to apply for NSW nomination for this(190) visa today. There'll be reduction in 10 points in couple of days due to change in age group.
Does this have any impact on my process with NSW?Is point calculation again done when invitation to apply for visa is done? Any clarity in this is appreciated!


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

opsoyk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received invite to apply for NSW nomination for this(190) visa today. There'll be reduction in 10 points in couple of days due to change in age group.
> Does this have any impact on my process with NSW?Is point calculation again done when invitation to apply for visa is done? Any clarity in this is appreciated!


First, congratulations! How many days do you have until your birthday? What you can do once you submit your application and pay the $300 is to send them an email to expedite your application due to your circumstances.

I copied this from the email they sent after I submitted my application:

We would only consider expediting the processing of an application in limited circumstances, for example if:

you will soon lose points for age; or
your visa will soon expire, and you are currently employed in NSW.

To make a request for expedited processing, please send an email to [email protected] and attach supporting documents, such as your passport bio-data page, or visa grant letter and evidence of employment.

Hope it works. Good luck!


----------



## pravincv (Feb 6, 2018)

opsoyk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received invite to apply for NSW nomination for this(190) visa today. There'll be reduction in 10 points in couple of days due to change in age group.
> Does this have any impact on my process with NSW?Is point calculation again done when invitation to apply for visa is done? Any clarity in this is appreciated!


You need to apply ASAP and request for immediate priority processing. Points stop mattering only after nomination is received. People have successfully requested this


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

opsoyk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received invite to apply for NSW nomination for this(190) visa today. There'll be reduction in 10 points in couple of days due to change in age group.
> Does this have any impact on my process with NSW?Is point calculation again done when invitation to apply for visa is done? Any clarity in this is appreciated!


Congratulations! Can you share your points and occupation code and doe? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kbjan26 (Apr 12, 2015)

opsoyk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received invite to apply for NSW nomination for this(190) visa today. There'll be reduction in 10 points in couple of days due to change in age group.
> Does this have any impact on my process with NSW?Is point calculation again done when invitation to apply for visa is done? Any clarity in this is appreciated!


Quite sad to hear this buddy.

Hope you get nominated on priority. Do it asap immediately keep chasing them till you hear back . You have weekends in between as well. Act Swift


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

plz any one reply me.. jus now i got a preinvite from nsw for the post of occupational health and safety adviser at 65 points.. what all documents i should upload. im not claiming any points for experience.. my points breakup is as age 30 degree 15 and english 20 total 65. should i also have to upload my experience docs as my experience in skill assessment letter is as 2.6 years..

thanks


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

basheer011991 said:


> plz any one reply me.. jus now i got a preinvite from nsw for the post of occupational health and safety adviser at 65 points.. what all documents i should upload. im not claiming any points for experience.. my points breakup is as age 30 degree 15 and english 20 total 65. should i also have to upload my experience docs as my experience in skill assessment letter is as 2.6 years..
> 
> thanks


No need to submit any docs for experience if you are not claiming any points for it. You just need to submit documents against your points claims.

Read here: https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ted-migration-190/after-you-have-been-invited


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

basheer011991 said:


> plz any one reply me.. jus now i got a preinvite from nsw for the post of occupational health and safety adviser at 65 points.. what all documents i should upload. im not claiming any points for experience.. my points breakup is as age 30 degree 15 and english 20 total 65. should i also have to upload my experience docs as my experience in skill assessment letter is as 2.6 years..
> 
> thanks




Upload all documents (colour scan is ok) to support your points claim.
Age —> Passport
English —> PTE/IELTS Score Report
Degree —> Certificate and transcript
Skill —> skill assessment letter

On top of that, you need to provide your latest resume (there is no specific format for NSW).

Good luck!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Contrary to popular belief, nsw still seems to inviting nomination... Correct? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sidpadki said:


> Contrary to popular belief, nsw still seems to inviting nomination... Correct?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




Yes, they have come alive again after sleeping since 12 April. Many reported to receive preinvite today.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

foxes said:


> Yes, they have come alive again today. Many reported to receive preinvite after 12 April.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes.. Thats great news... I submitted EOI on 16TH this month with 65+5 points under 2334 (electronics) 

Any estimates when will my eoi be picked up by nsw? There is very little info here especially with regards to 2334 occupation which is a bummer to me

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edustar (May 25, 2018)

Hi guys. I am new to this forum. I just submitted EOIs to NSW, Victoria and South Aus for 190 on 9 May. I am so worried because I turn 45 in a month. Does anyone have any idea how goid my chances are on 70+5 points?


----------



## opsoyk (Jan 18, 2018)

Thank you so much for your responses! But I guess I am out of luck already when NSW invited me for nomination...My birthday is on Monday and I don't think I'll get nominated by then even if I apply, pay the fees and write to them, my points will drop by the time they read the message!Huh..


----------



## Edustar (May 25, 2018)

So sorry. I think I still have hope but it's so nerve wracking waiting for news.


----------



## Edustar (May 25, 2018)

Today as in 25 May 2018?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

opsoyk said:


> Thank you so much for your responses! But I guess I am out of luck already when NSW invited me for nomination...My birthday is on Monday and I don't think I'll get nominated by then even if I apply, pay the fees and write to them, my points will drop by the time they read the message!Huh..




Oh no. That’s so unfortunate. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

opsoyk said:


> Thank you so much for your responses! But I guess I am out of luck already when NSW invited me for nomination...My birthday is on Monday and I don't think I'll get nominated by then even if I apply, pay the fees and write to them, my points will drop by the time they read the message!Huh..


Buddy, How many points you have claimed for Language ability?

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sidpadki said:


> Yes.. Thats great news... I submitted EOI on 16TH this month with 65+5 points under 2334 (electronics)
> 
> Any estimates when will my eoi be picked up by nsw? There is very little info here especially with regards to 2334 occupation which is a bummer to me
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




It’s very hard to predict state invitation because the available seats for each occupation changes throughout the year. However, since the previous round cutoff for your occupation is 70 points with DOE in Dec 2017, I’d say it might take a while for you because I imagine those with 70 points will apply for NSW too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

foxes said:


> It’s very hard to predict state invitation because the available seats for each occupation changes throughout the year. However, since the previous round cutoff for your occupation is 70 points with DOE in Dec 2017, I’d say it might take a while for you because I imagine those with 70 points will apply for NSW too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what i think too.. I am not in a hurry.. Willing to wait for sometime. 
My points would drop next year as i will turn 33yrs old then.. 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## opsoyk (Jan 18, 2018)

attaluri_kiran said:


> Buddy, How many points you have claimed for Language ability?
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


It's 20 points for language - first attempt of PTE


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

opsoyk said:


> It's 20 points for language - first attempt of PTE


Hey opsoyk - can you share your occupation code and points breakup? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sidpadki said:


> That's what i think too.. I am not in a hurry.. Willing to wait for sometime.
> My points would drop next year as i will turn 33yrs old then..
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




Meanwhile, try to score 20 points for PTE if you havent already done so.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

foxes said:


> Meanwhile, try to score 20 points for PTE if you havent already done so.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have the required 20pts for pte, foxes 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## behappy99 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hi guys, i received 190 invite from NSW today. Should i take it?

Sorry for posting same question in the different threads.

I got couple of questions hope to get some help from you all

1st EOI - May 2017 with 65points(189) - did not apply for 190 that time.

2nd EOI - 27th APRIL 2018 with 75points (189), 80points (190) applied for 190 this time to NSW

Should i wait for 189, now that my date of effect is so close and i can expect invite in 189 in another 2months max? Or 

Should i just take 190 considering that I'm waiting since long and how slow and less number of invites given in recent times?

If i dont get job in Nsw and go for other location what will be the impact while applying for citizenship?

261313 | 1st EOI - May2017 (65points 189)| 2nd EOI - 27th april 2018 updated (75points 189, 80points 190)


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sidpadki said:


> I have the required 20pts for pte, foxes
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




Excellent! Any other way to increase your points?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

foxes said:


> Excellent! Any other way to increase your points?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Unfortunately no... Hope the trends to improve and DHA start inviting more each rounds in new fiscal... 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

foxes said:


> basheer011991 said:
> 
> 
> > plz any one reply me.. jus now i got a preinvite from nsw for the post of occupational health and safety adviser at 65 points.. what all documents i should upload. im not claiming any points for experience.. my points breakup is as age 30 degree 15 and english 20 total 65. should i also have to upload my experience docs as my experience in skill assessment letter is as 2.6 years..
> ...



should i also have to upload experience docs?? im not claiming points for experience but as per my skill assessement it is 2.6 years..


----------



## Edustar (May 25, 2018)

When did you submit an expression of interest. Would like to know your timeline.


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

plz any one help me with this..i got an invitation mail.. i want to proceed with the document upload. do i have to attest the scan copies of docs ? also do i have to make my docs in single pdf for each section like making a pdf of all education docs etc? and also do i have to upload experience docs even if im not claiming points? but for skill assessement experience was mandatory and i have 2.6 years of experience and im not claiming any points.


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

kbjan26 said:


> Appreciate your optimism and on the same note it would be great if you become a 20 pointer in PTE. It will increase your chances


I wish there was a PTE center in Pakistan, I would not have to travel to another country!!!


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

sidpadki said:


> Contrary to popular belief, nsw still seems to inviting nomination... Correct?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




Yh seems like that. But since its an rare occupation still we cant expect much from them. Lets see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

basheer011991 said:


> should i also have to upload experience docs?? im not claiming points for experience but as per my skill assessement it is 2.6 years..




Nope you don’t need to upload experience docs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

basheer011991 said:


> plz any one reply me.. jus now i got a preinvite from nsw for the post of occupational health and safety adviser at 65 points.. what all documents i should upload. im not claiming any points for experience.. my points breakup is as age 30 degree 15 and english 20 total 65. should i also have to upload my experience docs as my experience in skill assessment letter is as 2.6 years..
> 
> thanks




Congratulations man. You are the one who pick the fruits in off season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Ohh Just now seeing. Apparently lots of invitations issued today. Im in kind of dark regarding this invitation round. Can anybody plz tell me, if someone got the invite with 70+5 2613* category?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

basheer011991 said:


> plz any one help me with this..i got an invitation mail.. i want to proceed with the document upload. do i have to attest the scan copies of docs ? also do i have to make my docs in single pdf for each section like making a pdf of all education docs etc? and also do i have to upload experience docs even if im not claiming points? but for skill assessement experience was mandatory and i have 2.6 years of experience and im not claiming any points.




Congratulations. 
Could u plz tell your occupation and pts brkdwn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mike129 (Nov 4, 2013)

KasunTharaka said:


> Ohh Just now seeing. Apparently lots of invitations issued today. Im in kind of dark regarding this invitation round. Can anybody plz tell me, if someone got the invite with 70+5 2613* category?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


lots of invitation ? where exactly?


----------



## Taim00rAli (May 7, 2018)

Hi everone !
I am new to this forums and dont know much about visas and skill select , i applied my 190 nsw eoi and got my pre invitation today with 75 points excluding state nomination 5 points
My question is 
How long it takes to get final approval? 
And can they refuse my application after pre invite ?
I would really appreciate senior members , if they can answer my queries 
Thanks heaps🙏🙏
Good luck all in a journey


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Taim00rAli said:


> Hi everone !
> I am new to this forums and dont know much about visas and skill select , i applied my 190 nsw eoi and got my pre invitation today with 75 points excluding state nomination 5 points
> My question is
> How long it takes to get final approval?
> ...




It takes up to 12 weeks. I have seen people getting approved in as early as 2 weeks and others in close to 12 weeks. I myself got it in 9 weeks. Recently, I see people get it between 4-6 weeks.

They can refuse your application if you fail to provide or forge documents to support your points claim.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

mike129 said:


> lots of invitation ? where exactly?



No firstly I thought it was only one reported in the forum which belongs to rare occupation. But then I’ve seen altogether 4 or more were reported including software engineering. In expat 4 invites mean it can be considerable amount like around 100 of invites. Because very few candidates are in this forum which is nearly 5% of of all over the world. . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sharmak (Oct 9, 2017)

Hi, I wanted to know what is the current trend of points NSW are inviting and also can some one provide me a step by step process for 190 NSW application.


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

is there any one who has applied for nomination after pre invite. I just want to know in which format our documents should. should i scan all my education docs and make in one pdf file? or will i be asked to attached each doc separately like degree high school etc. plz letme know as i haven yet clicked the online link which i got


----------



## milindpatel26 (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi folks I received NSW invite today for 233111 chemical engineering with 70+5 points DOE 30 march 2018.


----------



## duminduweera (May 16, 2016)

basheer011991 said:


> plz any one reply me.. jus now i got a preinvite from nsw for the post of occupational health and safety adviser at 65 points.. what all documents i should upload. im not claiming any points for experience.. my points breakup is as age 30 degree 15 and english 20 total 65. should i also have to upload my experience docs as my experience in skill assessment letter is as 2.6 years..
> 
> thanks


Can I know your EOI effect date, as in when did you submit your EOI on skillselect?


----------



## Taim00rAli (May 7, 2018)

Thanks for your reply, One more question as I am claiming 75+5 with no experience !
What are the chances for me to get my nomination after being pre invited by NSW ??

After pre invitation, do NSW prefer experienced candidates if there points are equal for instance both claiming 75 points
Thanks heaps🙏🙏🙏🙏


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Taim00rAli said:


> Thanks for your reply, One more question as I am claiming 75+5 with no experience !
> What are the chances for me to get my nomination after being pre invited by NSW ??
> 
> After pre invitation, do NSW prefer experienced candidates if there points are equal for instance both claiming 75 points
> Thanks heaps🙏🙏🙏🙏




It doesn’t work like that. Unlike VIC, once NSW sent you a preinvite then it means they want to nominate you as long as you can prove your points claim.

The competition related to work experience occurs before the pre invite is sent.

Learn more here: https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...-nominated-migration-190/selecting-applicants



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Sharmak said:


> Hi, I wanted to know what is the current trend of points NSW are inviting and also can some one provide me a step by step process for 190 NSW application.




Hi, NSW has a very clear guide to apply for 190 visa: https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/__d...-apply-skilled-nominated-visa-subclass190.pdf

Current trend is different for each occupation. If you have ICT related pro rata occupation, you need 75 points without state sponsorship (based on the invitations sent yesterday). Other occupations vary a lot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

basheer011991 said:


> is there any one who has applied for nomination after pre invite. I just want to know in which format our documents should. should i scan all my education docs and make in one pdf file? or will i be asked to attached each doc separately like degree high school etc. plz letme know as i haven yet clicked the online link which i got




One document one pdf file e.g Basheer_Degree Certificate.pdf, Basheer_Academic Transcript.pdf, etc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Edustar (May 25, 2018)

Hi. Does anyone know approximately how long it would take to get a pre invite for secondary teacher these days to NSW?. My points are 70 +5.


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

foxes said:


> basheer011991 said:
> 
> 
> > is there any one who has applied for nomination after pre invite. I just want to know in which format our documents should. should i scan all my education docs and make in one pdf file? or will i be asked to attached each doc separately like degree high school etc. plz letme know as i haven yet clicked the online link which i got
> ...


thanks foxes.. one more question.. do i have to scan all my semester engineering marksheets or just the final degree and my provisional? also what about my 10th and plus 2..?. and last but not the least my experience docs.. should i upload them? i didnot claimed any points but my vetassess assessment letter has mention 2.6 years as my skilled experience for which i didnt claimed any points in EOI..


thanks


----------



## basheer011991 (Sep 12, 2017)

basheer011991 said:


> foxes said:
> 
> 
> > basheer011991 said:
> ...



also about my passport.. all the pages or just the front and last page would suffice?

thanks


----------



## Bonbons (Oct 23, 2017)

about 23 hours ago · #6519
Hello everyone, can someone answer my post below? 

I wanna ask, if I'm a onshore applicant for 190, should I get my medical and police check prior to lodging the visa? I always hear about IED but it won't affect me right? 
My medical is expiring in three months, (from visa 485) will I be required to redo if I use this? It already has hiv test so its appropriate for pr application. Thanks guys!


----------



## Diggy (Feb 10, 2017)

Any Pre-invite for mechanical engineering?


----------



## arijitchaudhuri.bit (Aug 23, 2017)

Received SC190(NSW) pre-invite Yesterday and submitted the Application today.

Total: 80 points 
Age: 25
PTE: 20
Edu: 15
Exp: 15 
State: 5
Job Code: 261313 (SW Engg)


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Diggy said:


> Any Pre-invite for mechanical engineering?




in a post i saw a guy with 80 points geting pre invite.. no other than that..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AIWE (May 27, 2018)

Hey I have applied under the same category as well 233511. Still awaiting invitation. DOE is 27th April.

My point Break down is 70+5 with 20 points for English. 

I have the same feeling that even though they have us on priority list they are not inviting any one under our category.




Ptera said:


> Hi friends,`
> 
> Has anyone the same points in my occupation (233511 Industrial Engineer) and ever received NSW invite?
> 
> ...


----------



## gauravdaroch (Nov 19, 2017)

milindpatel26 said:


> Hi folks I received NSW invite today for 233111 chemical engineering with 70+5 points DOE 30 march 2018.




From which email I’d your received the invite ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi all,

I need some information specially from accountants who are in Aus with student visa. 
I knw in these days hard to get pr under the accountant occupation. 
My wife also frm accountant and her current assessment also as an accountant. 
But if we gonna apply student visa for her, its better to select msc /mba not as account major right. Therefore we face the same tragedy again. 
Then what options we have?
Can we do mba/msc that can be assessed as ICT- BA later on?
Is it possible to move it major program from acc background? I knw its university dependent. 
Tell me some information in which university which program we should choose . And which occupation we can assessed as?

Thnx. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

foxes said:


> One document one pdf file e.g Basheer_Degree Certificate.pdf, Basheer_Academic Transcript.pdf, etc
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Are you sure? 
Because I read elsewhere that it's preferred to combine PDF docs wherever possible. Example, R&R letters all company ones in one PDF adn rename as RandR_RifZ. Or University Degree and Transcript? Please advice as I'm about to lodge the visa this weekend


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Rif_Z said:


> Are you sure?
> Because I read elsewhere that it's preferred to combine PDF docs wherever possible. Example, R&R letters all company ones in one PDF adn rename as RandR_RifZ. Or University Degree and Transcript? Please advice as I'm about to lodge the visa this weekend


First of all, my answer in that post was about NSW nomination application whereas you ask about visa application. Those are two different things, submitted through different systems too.

Academic transcript and university degree each has their own field to upload in the ImmiAccount so I don't see why do you have to put them together. However, I am not sure about RnR for multiple companies so I will not give you any advice on this.


----------



## Rif_Z (Oct 15, 2017)

foxes said:


> First of all, my answer in that post was about NSW nomination application whereas you ask about visa application. Those are two different things, submitted through different systems too.
> 
> Academic transcript and university degree each has their own field to upload in the ImmiAccount so I don't see why do you have to put them together. However, I am not sure about RnR for multiple companies so I will not give you any advice on this.


Oh sorry, Didn't notice that. I will split my certificates and transcripts as mentioned. Thanks for the heads-up


----------



## gauravdaroch (Nov 19, 2017)

*PTE tips required*



milindpatel26 said:


> Hi folks I received NSW invite today for 233111 chemical engineering with 70+5 points DOE 30 march 2018.


Hi, can you give me some tips to score 79+ each in PTE exam, waiting for you reply..!


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

I guess 65+5 is not enough Even for NSW state nomination. I am waiting for a year now?? Hope for the best


----------



## RiverOne (Dec 3, 2017)

Hi
What is the chance for getting nomination for Electrical Drafter occupation at 60+5 points with superior English? I had read somewhere NSW gives preference to superior English.


----------



## behappy99 (Feb 10, 2015)

Need help with come queries. 
Ive applied 189 with 75 points Doe- 27th april and 190 with 80 point in two different EOIs

Received 190 pre-invite on 25th may.

1. If i take 190 pre- invite does my 189 Eoi is freezed?
2.if not freezed, can i expect 189 before NSW actual invite which may take min 2weeks after submitting documents from pre-invite?

3. I read in some cases 190 may get rejected also, in this case is my 189 EOI is still active?

Im more interested in 189 and willing to wait for it.


behappy99 said:


> Hi guys, i received 190 invite from NSW today. Should i take it?
> 
> Sorry for posting same question in the different threads.
> 
> ...


261313 | 1st EOI - May2017 (65points 189)| 2nd EOI - 27th april 2018 updated (75points 189, 80points 190)


----------



## arunhero (Nov 6, 2017)

When is the last time NSW invited (65+5) ?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

arunhero said:


> When is the last time NSW invited (65+5) ?




For which occupation? I assume you are aware that it is different for each occupation. For 261313 it was last year I think.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

gauravdaroch said:


> Hi, can you give me some tips to score 79+ each in PTE exam, waiting for you reply..!




Please post this in a relevant thread. We have one specifically for discussing PTE. You will get better answers there.

Cheers


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

behappy99 said:


> Need help with come queries.
> Ive applied 189 with 75 points Doe- 27th april and 190 with 80 point in two different EOIs
> 
> Received 190 pre-invite on 25th may.
> ...




1. If it’s on two different EOIs then no.
2. NSW might take 2 or even close to 12 weeks. If we take the average of 6 weeks, there will be two rounds of 189. I doubt that you will get invited in those two upcoming rounds given the current trend.
3. NSW will not reject your application as long as you provide legit documents. 

If you are happy to wait and willing to take the risk, you can wait until the new financial year where you have better chance to get invited under 189 scheme.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shubhamjuneja7 (Mar 14, 2018)

Hi people,

Any idea when was the last time when NSW invited 65+5 for ANZSCO 263111 Computer Network and System Engineer??

My EOI DOE is March 9 2018

Split up
Age-30
Edu-15
Eng-20
Ss-5

Thanks
Shubham

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## AIWE (May 27, 2018)

Congrts Patel.
Best of luck with your application.



milindpatel26 said:


> Hi folks I received NSW invite today for 233111 chemical engineering with 70+5 points DOE 30 march 2018.


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

Hey Accountants..Is it possible the cut off for accountants will come down to 75 points after June..What are your all’s predictions????


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

Does Anyone have any idea like which states will open up for Accountants in June???


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

foxes said:


> 1. If it’s on two different EOIs then no.
> 2. NSW might take 2 or even close to 12 weeks. If we take the average of 6 weeks, there will be two rounds of 189. I doubt that you will get invited in those two upcoming rounds given the current trend.
> 3. NSW will not reject your application as long as you provide legit documents.
> 
> ...


I have similar query.. I have a single eoi with both 189 and 190 nsw


Is it advisable to keep both seperate? Most likely once nsw give nomination approval (post pre invite docs vetting).. I believe my eoi will cease to exist


If i have a separate eoi for both and even if i am in visa lodgement status.. Can i still withdraw and apply for 189 visa if 190 visa is not granted yet? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

milindpatel26 said:


> Hi folks I received NSW invite today for 233111 chemical engineering with 70+5 points DOE 30 march 2018.


Great what abt your english score?


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

milindpatel26 said:


> Hi folks I received NSW invite today for 233111 chemical engineering with 70+5 points DOE 30 march 2018.




Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Taim00rAli said:


> Thanks for your reply, One more question as I am claiming 75+5 with no experience !
> What are the chances for me to get my nomination after being pre invited by NSW ??
> 
> After pre invitation, do NSW prefer experienced candidates if there points are equal for instance both claiming 75 points
> Thanks heaps🙏🙏🙏🙏




What’s your anzsco? 

The priority is based on points, followed by language. 

If you are not an accountant or auditor you have great chances 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

foxes said:


> It doesn’t work like that. Unlike VIC, once NSW sent you a preinvite then it means they want to nominate you as long as you can prove your points claim.
> 
> The competition related to work experience occurs before the pre invite is sent.
> 
> ...




There have been refusal on applications for state nominations. At least one reported 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Edustar said:


> Hi. Does anyone know approximately how long it would take to get a pre invite for secondary teacher these days to NSW?. My points are 70 +5.




There is no such thing is preinvite. 

No one cam estimate that either. Soon or not too son is as good as its get. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sidpadki said:


> I have similar query.. I have a single eoi with both 189 and 190 nsw
> 
> 
> Is it advisable to keep both seperate? Most likely once nsw give nomination approval (post pre invite docs vetting).. I believe my eoi will cease to exist
> ...




There is no such thing is preinvite. Educate yourself on steps. 

Your eoi will be locked only after ITA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Salman007 said:


> Hey Accountants..Is it possible the cut off for accountants will come down to 75 points after June..What are your all’s predictions????




No one can tell exactly, if number of ita increases then yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Salman007 said:


> Does Anyone have any idea like which states will open up for Accountants in June???




No one can tell you that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shubhamjuneja7 said:


> Hi people,
> 
> Any idea when was the last time when NSW invited 65+5 for ANZSCO 263111 Computer Network and System Engineer??
> 
> ...




You can check reported cases on tracker


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

arunhero said:


> When is the last time NSW invited (65+5) ?




Some anzscos can get incited with 65 or even 55. What anzsco are you after? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

behappy99 said:


> Need help with come queries.
> Ive applied 189 with 75 points Doe- 27th april and 190 with 80 point in two different EOIs
> 
> Received 190 pre-invite on 25th may.
> ...




There is no such thing as preinvite. Simply such thing does not exist. Dont follow illiterate terminology. 

Once you get ITA for SC189 your eoi will get locked. 

If it nomination is rejected your EOI stays the same. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> There is no such thing is preinvite. Educate yourself on steps.
> 
> Your eoi will be locked only after ITA.
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing your perspective. What i have been told is EOI stays active and valid until we go for visa lodgement.

So if i get the invite on skill select for 190 post nomination.. I can still wait for 189 invite since i would have the 60day given to me by which i need to lodge my visa. Once i lodged the visa.. The eoi would have finished its life and taken out of the system

Would appreciate if others share their knowledge about this

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sidpadki said:


> I have similar query.. I have a single eoi with both 189 and 190 nsw
> 
> 
> Is it advisable to keep both seperate? Most likely once nsw give nomination approval (post pre invite docs vetting).. I believe my eoi will cease to exist
> ...




Many people think it’s better to have separate EOI because of the reason you just mentioned. With a single EOI for both, your 189 EOI will be inactive once you get state approval/190 ITA. 

What do you mean by visa lodgement status? Is it before or after you lodge your visa application?

If you have two separate EOIs, you might just want to not do anything with your 190 ITA and let it expire in 60 days.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

By visa lodgement i mean.. Having applied for the visa and waiting for grant. Only once i lodge the visa application the eoi gets removed? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sidpadki said:


> By visa lodgement i mean.. Having applied for the visa and waiting for grant. Only once i lodge the visa application the eoi gets removed?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




Nope. Once you get the ITA (invitation to apply), your other EOI will be frozen.

You can’t withdraw your visa application once you have made the payment. You may ask the CO to cancel your application under certain circumstances, but it doesn’t always work.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sidpadki said:


> Thanks for sharing your perspective. What i have been told is EOI stays active and valid until we go for visa lodgement.
> 
> So if i get the invite on skill select for 190 post nomination.. I can still wait for 189 invite since i would have the 60day given to me by which i need to lodge my visa. Once i lodged the visa.. The eoi would have finished its life and taken out of the system
> 
> ...


That's incorrect. Once you get ITA your EOI will be locked.


----------



## Doraemei (Feb 9, 2018)

Any secondary school teacher receive your ITA (invitation to apply)? My EOI was lodged in September 2017 and I am still waiting. I think chances are slim as I have only 60 points including the 5 points from state sponsorship.


----------



## venkat (Jan 13, 2011)

KasunTharaka said:


> Tbh, no one can preomiz you anything except NSW government
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I aksed you to change ICT code 261313 to 261312. Did you apply ACS or not?


----------



## Taim00rAli (May 7, 2018)

Received my skilled nomination today ,Thanks ALMIGHTY ALLAH
Applied 28 May 
Approved 30 May
Developer programmer
80 points


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Taim00rAli said:


> Received my skilled nomination today ,Thanks ALMIGHTY ALLAH
> Applied 28 May
> Approved 30 May
> Developer programmer
> 80 points


Wow, that's quick is that 80 points without State Sponsorship?


----------



## Taim00rAli (May 7, 2018)

75 plus 5 ,
I was expecting 10 weeks myself


----------



## Salman007 (Apr 20, 2018)

MashALLAH mabrook Brother..


Taim00rAli said:


> 75 plus 5 ,
> I was expecting 10 weeks myself


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dear Admin/ Experts/ Members,

I am sorry to disturb you.
Please can you tell what are my chances, keeping in view my signature??

Thankyou in advance.
Regards


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Taim00rAli said:


> 75 plus 5 ,
> I was expecting 10 weeks myself


Super, Congratulations on the pre-invite!


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Taim00rAli said:


> Received my skilled nomination today ,Thanks ALMIGHTY ALLAH
> Applied 28 May
> Approved 30 May
> Developer programmer
> 80 points




Wow congrats!! 2 days is super quick.

Did you ask them to expedite your application?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

foxes said:


> Wow congrats!! 2 days is super quick.
> 
> Did you ask them to expedite your application?
> 
> ...





Taim00rAli said:


> Received my skilled nomination today ,Thanks ALMIGHTY ALLAH
> Applied 28 May
> Approved 30 May
> Developer programmer
> 80 points



Congratulations *Taimoor* :cheer2:truly Happy for you ..

*ANZSCO* 263311
*EOI* 7th Sep 2017
*Points* :: 55 points + 5 point = 60 points
ITA:: :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## sc.mnit (Apr 16, 2018)

Taim00rAli said:


> Received my skilled nomination today ,Thanks ALMIGHTY ALLAH
> Applied 28 May
> Approved 30 May
> Developer programmer
> 80 points


Hello , 2 days ? Did you proceed on a fast track app


----------



## Taim00rAli (May 7, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> Taim00rAli said:
> 
> 
> > Received my skilled nomination today ,Thanks ALMIGHTY ALLAH
> ...


No it was normal application
But uploaded all attested documents
May b thats y quick , I dont know


----------



## Taim00rAli (May 7, 2018)

Well I applied normally ,
No fast track


----------



## Taim00rAli (May 7, 2018)

sc.mnit said:


> Taim00rAli said:
> 
> 
> > Received my skilled nomination today ,Thanks ALMIGHTY ALLAH
> ...


No it was normal application
May be nsw is processing documents quickly


----------



## anurag_aus (Feb 21, 2017)

NSW is processing new invites immediately as even I got mine in 3 days. This is because they have cleared their backlog till last invite and with all documents in place, you can expect the same in few days.


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

anurag_aus said:


> NSW is processing new invites immediately as even I got mine in 3 days. This is because they have cleared their backlog till last invite and with all documents in place, you can expect the same in few days.


I think it depends on the occupation and the points, mine is 261112 with 70+5 points , DOE of my EOI is 16th April . Still awaiting invite from NSW.


Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## anurag_aus (Feb 21, 2017)

attaluri_kiran said:


> I think it depends on the occupation and the points, mine is 261112 with 70+5 points , DOE of my EOI is 16th April . Still awaiting invite from NSW.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


Yes, its actually with the points. Currently 75+5 points are getting pre-invited from NSW. I don't think that occupation is of much concern when the cutoff is so high.


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

anurag_aus said:


> Yes, its actually with the points. Currently 75+5 points are getting pre-invited from NSW. I don't think that occupation is of much concern when the cutoff is so high.


Don't think so, some non prorated occupation got invite with 65 +5

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## boggs25 (Mar 11, 2018)

Got invited to apply for 190(SAS) NSW visa today.


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

boggs25 said:


> Got invited to apply for 190(SAS) NSW visa today.


Congrats

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edustar (May 25, 2018)

Congrats. What were your points and occupation?


----------



## Taim00rAli (May 7, 2018)

boggs25 said:


> Got invited to apply for 190(SAS) NSW visa today.


When did u apply ? Which occupation?
I got as well


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

boggs25 said:


> Got invited to apply for 190(SAS) NSW visa today.


Which occupation code and points breakup? 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Edustar said:


> Congrats. What were your points and occupation?





Taim00rAli said:


> When did u apply ? Which occupation?
> I got as well





sidpadki said:


> Which occupation code and points breakup?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk



Details on his signature guys!

I understand all of you might use mobile phone to access this forum. Tap on his profile and scroll down to the bottom.






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

boggs25 said:


> Got invited to apply for 190(SAS) NSW visa today.


Congrats!


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Congratz for people who get invited. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sahilchaudhary (Nov 17, 2015)

Hello friends,

I am currently in Sydney. I have applied for 189 with 70 points under 261313 in April. I prefer to take 189. I am just wondering should I apply for 190 NSW (I intend to stay in NSW for next 2 year).

What are the other obligations/conditions/issues in 190 apart from living in the state for 2 years?


----------



## Harish Singh (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi, I am going to apply for Northern Inland, Australia. Anybody here to give me the hint about that area and possible job options. I have background of Civil Engg.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sahilchaudhary said:


> Hello friends,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There is a huge backlog of people with 70 points in your occupation. You will not get invited this financial year for sure. Even if they decide to invite 1500 people per round in the next FY, it will still take few months until the backlog is cleared.

There is no other obligations apart from what you mentioned.

I think you should just apply for all available options. Even last week, NSW only invites people with 75+5 points for your occupation.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarthaks (Sep 11, 2017)

Hi Members,

I received pre-invite for NSW on 12th April'2018, however, while applying I got a technical issue and invite got invalid. I raised the issue with NSW team and they sent me a 2nd invite on 9th May'2018 which was submitted on the same day without further issues. I received the SRN number and payment confirmation email.
As checked the forum today, many have received nominations for 25th May pre-invite already.

Is there anyone else who is waiting for nomination dated before 25th May? 
Should I send an email to NSW team regarding the status of my nomination or wait since only 3 weeks have passed ?

My code is: 261112 (system analyst) with 70 (+5) points.

Best regards,
sarthak


----------



## truc (Feb 20, 2017)

Dear guys,
I am also Accountant general with 75+5 as yours. As I am waiting for NSW for invitation to apply nomination. 
As I only have 1,5 months before I lose my 5pts of age, plz instruct me so that I could prepare documents in advance.

=> Plz inform me whether NSW asks for Employable, job search, commitment letter as Northern Territory asks? If NSW does ask the same, I would prepare in advance as I have no time to waste.

Thank you for your help in advance!
Best regards,
Truc


----------



## Edustar (May 25, 2018)

Hi all. Lodged Eoi 190 on 9th May. Its now 31st May and I am running out of time. Any advise or information will be so appreciated


----------



## m1shka (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi. Anyone here for 312111: Architectural Draftsperson ? 
What are my chances with 65+5 points for a preinvite ?


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Edustar said:


> Hi all. Lodged Eoi 190 on 9th May. Its now 31st May and I am running out of time. Any advise or information will be so appreciated




You applied on May 9th and now running out of time??
There are guyz applied last year and still waiting with 70+5. Im also waiting since Jan. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taim00rAli (May 7, 2018)

truc said:


> Dear guys,
> I am also Accountant general with 75+5 as yours. As I am waiting for NSW for invitation to apply nomination.
> As I only have 1,5 months before I lose my 5pts of age, plz instruct me so that I could prepare documents in advance.
> 
> ...


No they dont ask for it


----------



## attaluri_kiran (Dec 7, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> You applied on May 9th and now running out of time??
> There are guyz applied last year and still waiting with 70+5. Im also waiting since Jan.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Same here, awaiting from April

Sent from my Lenovo A7020a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

*Doubts when filling form.*

Guys,

I got pre-invite and filling up the NSW nomination form. I have 2 doubts. Please see attached screen shot.

Q1) Do I need to submit employment related documents? The tool tip says, It need not be submitted if already verified for Assessing Authority (ACS in my case), I will anyway be uploading ACS document.

Q2) Should I fill 90/90/90/90(My score) for Language skills or it's IELTS equivalent?

Sorry if this was answered else where.

Many Thanks.
Vinay.


----------



## Edustar (May 25, 2018)

Yes running out of time because my I turn 45 in a few weeks.


----------



## Edustar (May 25, 2018)

When I say running out of time I mean I turn 45 in a few weeks.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Edustar said:


> When I say running out of time I mean I turn 45 in a few weeks.


Ohh..is it..I didn't aware that mate..Sorry to hear that sorrry fr my bad..Hope you will get it before then..
All the best mate...


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

foxes said:


> There is no other obligations apart from what you mentioned.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Can you please clarify one thing? My sister stays in Queensland. I plan to land in Queensland, stay in her house and then move to NSW once I get a job (hoping skype interview would work). Am I allowed to stay in QLD for a month or two initially till I get a job on an 190 NSW PR? 

Thanks,
Vinay.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

Edustar said:


> When I say running out of time I mean I turn 45 in a few weeks.


Did you expedite your application? or you are yet to receive the state nomination?


----------



## pte90aus (Jun 1, 2018)

Hi! I am new to this forum. I just submitted my EOI in May with 75+5 for 190.
My occupation code is 221112.
How likely will I get my invitation for 75+5 in NSW?


----------



## Madhu Sharma (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi!! 
I am new to this forum. I hope someone will help me with my query. 
I have applied for the NSW nomination invite while submitting EOI under 189 with 70 points for ANZSCO code 133111 (construction project manager) on March 23 2018.
What are my chances of getting NSW invitation with the mentioned code and if there is a chance for my profession, then usually how many days on an average it takes??
Thanks in advance.
Happy weekend to all!!!


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

pte90aus said:


> Hi! I am new to this forum. I just submitted my EOI in May with 75+5 for 190.
> My occupation code is 221112.
> How likely will I get my invitation for 75+5 in NSW?


Highly likely that you might get the state nomination within 1 week. What's your DOE? 

Sent from my Moto G (5) using Tapatalk


----------



## ararmaan28 (Apr 16, 2018)

Hi expats, 
Can somebody clear my doubt regarding state nomination eligibility 

What are the minimum points required to be eligible for NSW state nomination

As of today my points are 55 pts. Am I eligible for NSW state nomination?


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dear andreyx108b & members,

Please tell me my chances of invite form NSW? after going through my signature


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Edustar said:


> Hi all. Lodged Eoi 190 on 9th May. Its now 31st May and I am running out of time. Any advise or information will be so appreciated




Some lodged complaints in may 31 2016 and still not invited. 

Whats your points and anzsco?)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

ararmaan28 said:


> Hi expats,
> Can somebody clear my doubt regarding state nomination eligibility
> 
> What are the minimum points required to be eligible for NSW state nomination
> ...




If you are asking whether you are eligible to apply for state nomination, then yes you are! Whether you will be invited, it’s another story. Getting invited is not a matter of eligibility - it’s a competition. You will compete with everyone who have same occupation with you. Generally speaking, you will not get invited if there are people who have higher points compared to you.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ararmaan28 (Apr 16, 2018)

foxes said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi expats,
> ...


Hi foxes, 
I’m speaking specifically about nsw..as they have written that you need 60 pt on dips to be eligible for state nomination


----------



## Edustar (May 25, 2018)

Yet to receive nomination sadly


----------



## Edustar (May 25, 2018)

Points 70 and anzo 241411 secondary teacher.


----------



## Lebern_Jane (May 10, 2018)

Edustar said:


> Points 70 and anzo 241411 secondary teacher.




Have you considered submitting for state nomination?


----------



## Edustar (May 25, 2018)

Hi yes. I have submitted for 190 and 489 as well. 🤞🏽


----------



## Ahs_Mal (May 11, 2018)

Hi,
I really trying hard to understand the pattern for invites from NSW. I have seen many cases with very quick invites & some with quite delay.
Like in my case, I have updated my EOI with following details & still waiting for invite.
- 262112 (ICT Security Specialist)
- EOI with 70+5, total 75 Points.
- EOI updated on 03-04-2018


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

ararmaan28 said:


> Hi foxes,
> I’m speaking specifically about nsw..as they have written that you need 60 pt on dips to be eligible for state nomination


Hi, yes and I am replying specifically about NSW too. This year, there are quite a few people who got invited with 55+5 points depending on the occupation. So if you have 55 points wihtout the state sponsorship points, you may apply. Whether you will get invited, however, is another story.


----------



## ararmaan28 (Apr 16, 2018)

foxes said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi foxes,
> ...


I Got it foxes
Thankyou 🙂


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Ahs_Mal said:


> Hi,
> I really trying hard to understand the pattern for invites from NSW. I have seen many cases with very quick invites & some with quite delay.
> Like in my case, I have updated my EOI with following details & still waiting for invite.
> - 262112 (ICT Security Specialist)
> ...


Hi, I hope you are aware that it really depends on the occupation. If you haven't got invited yet, there might be some possibilities:
1. The number of available invitations for your occupation is currently low, and/or
2. There are lots of people who have higher points compared to you


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Has anyone from electronics (2334) been invited in recent past from nsw?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## chinmaypalnitkar (May 25, 2015)

Hi guys,

I wish to add points for my spouse in my application. She is an MBA (Finance) bt don’t have work experience. Can she get her education assessed? Will this add any points ?


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

Hi I applied for 190 NSW on 29th May with 80 points..what are my chances of getting invited?? When are the invites generally sent out??


----------



## behappy99 (Feb 10, 2015)

Very soon, i applied for 190 nsw 27th April-18 with 75+5 and was invited to apply for nomination on 25th may-18.


gargn1420 said:


> Hi I applied for 190 NSW on 29th May with 80 points..what are my chances of getting invited?? When are the invites generally sent out??


261313 | 1st EOI - May2017 (65points 189)| 2nd EOI - 27th april 2018 updated (75points 189, 80points 190)


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

Vin100 said:


> Can you please clarify one thing? My sister stays in Queensland. I plan to land in Queensland, stay in her house and then move to NSW once I get a job (hoping skype interview would work). Am I allowed to stay in QLD for a month or two initially till I get a job on an 190 NSW PR?
> 
> Thanks,
> Vinay.


Can somebody kindly clarify this?

Thanks.


----------



## ararmaan28 (Apr 16, 2018)

Vin100 said:


> Vin100 said:
> 
> 
> > Can you please clarify one thing? My sister stays in Queensland. I plan to land in Queensland, stay in her house and then move to NSW once I get a job (hoping skype interview would work). Am I allowed to stay in QLD for a month or two initially till I get a job on an 190 NSW PR?
> ...


I suggest you to 
land in NSW airport
Notify state authorities about your arrival.
Then take a plane to qld.
Then stay as long as you feel comfortable to move.


----------



## Ahs_Mal (May 11, 2018)

foxes said:


> Ahs_Mal said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Thanks buddy for the response. Actually I regularly visits immitracker and there I have found very few cases of my code and that too with less points. I have seen only three or four with 80 points.
I am really confused over this. But yes, I can understand that we can’t do anything except for wait...


----------



## Edustar (May 25, 2018)

Hi guys. Did anyone here receive an invite today? It's sometimes just encouraging to know that there is still movement with invites. Thanks


----------



## opsoyk (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi all, just wanted to share a positive information based on my own experience - If you lose points due to age during 12 day window of applying for state nomination, do not get disheartened.You should apply asap.You will get nominated if you meet eligibility criteria and your claims in EOI are correct


----------



## m1shka (Aug 14, 2017)

Anyone got a preinvite this month? Also share when did you submit your EOI?


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi,
Currently i have 189==>65 points and 190(NSW)==>70 and by July i will get 5 more points for Australian experience. So by July my point will be 189 ==>70 and 190(NSW)==>75. Can you guys please tell 1) whether i will get invite for 189 and 190 2) By when can i expect the invite?


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

Hi,
For Developer Programmer - 261312
Currently i have 189==>65 points and 190(NSW)==>70 and by July 2018 i will get 5 more points for Australian experience. So by July 2018 my point will be 189 ==>70 and 190(NSW)==>75. Can you guys please tell 1) whether i will get invite for 189 and 190 2) By when can i expect the invite?


----------



## gailfriz (Apr 29, 2018)

When was the last time NSW invited (65+5) for software engineer? Anyone on this forum managed to get it?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

vijgin said:


> Hi,
> For Developer Programmer - 261312
> Currently i have 189==>65 points and 190(NSW)==>70 and by July 2018 i will get 5 more points for Australian experience. So by July 2018 my point will be 189 ==>70 and 190(NSW)==>75. Can you guys please tell 1) whether i will get invite for 189 and 190 2) By when can i expect the invite?




Recently, only 75 pointers got invited for 189. Same goes for NSW, recent invites on 25 May were sent to those with 75+5.

You have to wait until the new financial year begins.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

gailfriz said:


> When was the last time NSW invited (65+5) for software engineer? Anyone on this forum managed to get it?




Must be a long time ago. Definitely back in 2017. Have a look at the immitracker.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maniaccet2002 (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi All
I recently started my PR journey. 
My ACS application for ANZSCO code 261313(software engineer) got rejected and my case officer has mentioned that my roles are suitable for 262113(System administrator)
I noticed that 262113 is not eligible for 189 and even for 190, this anzsco code is not in the priority list for NSW.

I already scored 79+ in PTE and i will be having 75+5 points for 190.Is there any chance for getting an invite from NSW for system administrator(262113) with 80 points


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

maniaccet2002 said:


> Hi All
> I recently started my PR journey.
> My ACS application for ANZSCO code 261313(software engineer) got rejected and my case officer has mentioned that my roles are suitable for 262113(System administrator)
> I noticed that 262113 is not eligible for 189 and even for 190, this anzsco code is not in the priority list for NSW.
> ...




Since your occupation is not on the priority list, you will belong to Stream 2. Invitations under Stream 2 is less frequent than Stream 1 and much more unpredictable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Komy (Mar 26, 2018)

boggs25 said:


> Got invited to apply for 190(SAS) NSW visa today.


Congrats bro


----------



## Adelaidean (Jul 30, 2015)

gailfriz said:


> When was the last time NSW invited (65+5) for software engineer? Anyone on this forum managed to get it?


I am not sure of 261313 but 261312 were invited in December 2017 for 65 +5. Even a guy who had 0 points for experience, and one another guy who had only 10 points for English. You would need to search the thread.


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

ararmaan28 said:


> I suggest you to
> land in NSW airport
> Notify state authorities about your arrival.
> Then take a plane to qld.
> Then stay as long as you feel comfortable to move.


Makes sense, Thanks buddy!


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

Guys, I have attached my PTE scores to the NSW nomination form and submitted it. Now where do I send my Online PTE scores to from my pearson login?

I came across this thread which suggests "*NSW Trade and Investment - Migration - All programs*". Is this the right place to send?

Thanks.
Vinay.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Vin100 said:


> Guys, I have attached my PTE scores to the NSW nomination form and submitted it. Now where do I send my Online PTE scores to from my pearson login?
> 
> I came across this thread which suggests "*NSW Trade and Investment - Migration - All programs*". Is this the right place to send?
> 
> ...


Not required for NSW to send the report separately. Just send it to DIBP.


----------



## Vin100 (Apr 8, 2018)

SunV said:


> Not required for NSW to send the report separately. Just send it to DIBP.


Ok. Thanks!

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## opsoyk (Jan 18, 2018)

Received ITA from NSW. Points are frozen after you are invited to apply for nomination  :clap2:


opsoyk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have received invite to apply for NSW nomination for this(190) visa today. There'll be reduction in 10 points in couple of days due to change in age group.
> Does this have any impact on my process with NSW?Is point calculation again done when invitation to apply for visa is done? Any clarity in this is appreciated!


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

opsoyk said:


> Received ITA from NSW. Points are frozen after you are invited to apply for nomination  :clap2:


Congrats your occupation code? And points?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

opsoyk said:


> Received ITA from NSW. Points are frozen after you are invited to apply for nomination  :clap2:


Sir you occupation and points please??


----------



## sriram123 (Feb 3, 2017)

Hi All,

Is it true that NSW will not invite from June to Sep.

I have lodged NSW - 190 with 75+5 points on 31/05/2018 for 261312 anzco code. Haven't received a pre invite yet.


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

foxes said:


> Recently, only 75 pointers got invited for 189. Same goes for NSW, recent invites on 25 May were sent to those with 75+5.
> 
> You have to wait until the new financial year begins.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your reply. Any idea how long it will take starting from July 2018 considering i will be eligible by 3-July-2018 with 70+5 for NSW ?


----------



## khajster (Mar 26, 2017)

vijgin said:


> Thank you for your reply. Any idea how long it will take starting from July 2018 considering i will be eligible by 3-July-2018 with 70+5 for NSW ?


3 Months wait....should hear back from FSC sometime in October.


----------



## behappy99 (Feb 10, 2015)

Is this a wise question?? You get invite when you get, how forum members can tell or predict??


vijgin said:


> Hi,
> For Developer Programmer - 261312
> Currently i have 189==>65 points and 190(NSW)==>70 and by July 2018 i will get 5 more points for Australian experience. So by July 2018 my point will be 189 ==>70 and 190(NSW)==>75. Can you guys please tell 1) whether i will get invite for 189 and 190 2) By when can i expect the invite?


261313 | 1st EOI - May2017 (65points 189)| 2nd EOI - 27th april 2018 updated (75points 189, 80points 190)


----------



## vijgin (Jun 9, 2017)

khajster said:


> 3 Months wait....should hear back from FSC sometime in October.


Okay. Seems to be longer but need to wait and see


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

vijgin said:


> Thank you for your reply. Any idea how long it will take starting from July 2018 considering i will be eligible by 3-July-2018 with 70+5 for NSW ?




Nobody can tell you for now cos states invitation is also influenced by 189 visa trend. You have to wait until the new financial year begins next month to see the trend and then we can have a better estimation 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sriram123 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Is it true that NSW will not invite from June to Sep.
> 
> I have lodged NSW - 190 with 75+5 points on 31/05/2018 for 261312 anzco code. Haven't received a pre invite yet.



Where did you hear that? They sent some invitations recently on 25 May. Havent heard any in June but I guess it’s too early to conclude.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mkayy (May 8, 2018)

foxes said:


> vijgin said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your reply. Any idea how long it will take starting from July 2018 considering i will be eligible by 3-July-2018 with 70+5 for NSW ?
> ...



Hi, i have seen many members here r waiting for july 18. Can anyone guide how will it create hope for those waiting for 190 nsw visa? I mean what is everyone expecting?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Mkayy said:


> Hi, i have seen many members here r waiting for july 18. Can anyone guide how will it create hope for those waiting for 190 nsw visa? I mean what is everyone expecting?



AUS new financial starts in JUL. everyone is hoping that number of invites will be increased from 300 to 1500+. In this case cutoff will be decreased in 189 and 190 both.

for example if cutoff for 2613* is 75+5 today for NSW then it will decrease to 65+5 or 70+5 if number of 189 invites increased.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mkayy (May 8, 2018)

SunV said:


> Mkayy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, i have seen many members here r waiting for july 18. Can anyone guide how will it create hope for those waiting for 190 nsw visa? I mean what is everyone expecting?
> ...


Hi sunv, many thanks for reply. Don't u think it's being too optimistic to expect that more visas will be granted n points will be reduced? Atleast for accountant n auditor category i dont expect 189 points to fall from current 80 benchmark. 

Also, Australian economy seems saturated. There's already so much talks by decision makers on immigration. Don't take me as pessimist but i don't think so that things will get miraculously better.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Mkayy said:


> Hi sunv, many thanks for reply. Don't u think it's being too optimistic to expect that more visas will be granted n points will be reduced? Atleast for accountant n auditor category i dont expect 189 points to fall from current 80 benchmark.
> 
> Also, Australian economy seems saturated. There's already so much talks by decision makers on immigration. Don't take me as pessimist but i don't think so that things will get miraculously better.


There are two sayings:

" Something is better than nothing"
" Never loose hopes"

keeping this in mind every one is hoping something good is going to be happen in JUL.

No one can give you exact response before JUL first round (expected 04-Jul-2018).


----------



## opsoyk (Jan 18, 2018)

sidpadki said:


> Congrats your occupation code? And points?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Points-75+5(at the time of invite to apply for NSW nomination)
Code-261313.
This dropped to 65+5 due to age change before I applied.
Good Luck to all!


----------



## mahboob757 (May 29, 2018)

SunV said:


> There are two sayings:
> 
> " Something is better than nothing"
> " Never loose hopes"
> ...


Disregard


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

mahboob757 said:


> Disregard


Your call.


----------



## Mkayy (May 8, 2018)

SunV said:


> Mkayy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi sunv, many thanks for reply. Don't u think it's being too optimistic to expect that more visas will be granted n points will be reduced? Atleast for accountant n auditor category i dont expect 189 points to fall from current 80 benchmark.
> ...


That's true, hope for the best )


----------



## Gurlal (Mar 18, 2017)

*hi*

hi friends 
I loged my NSW EOI 190 (Business Analysts )0n 08th June, 2018 with 75 points ( 70 + 5 )
Edu = 15 
Age = 30
PTE = 10
PY = 5
NAATI= 5 
Total = 70 + 5 = 75
NSW still issuing invitations ? how long I have wait for the invitation ?
190 NSW = 75 points ( 08th June , 2018 )
189 = 70 points ( 08th June, 2018)
Thanks


----------



## Mkayy (May 8, 2018)

Gurlal said:


> hi friends
> I loged my NSW EOI 190 (Business Analysts )0n 08th June, 2018 with 75 points ( 70 + 5 )
> Edu = 15
> Age = 30
> ...


What's PY?


----------



## Gurlal (Mar 18, 2017)

Mkayy said:


> What's PY?


professional year


----------



## Mkayy (May 8, 2018)

Gurlal said:


> professional year


Your points total up to 65 not 70?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Gurlal said:


> hi friends
> 
> I loged my NSW EOI 190 (Business Analysts )0n 08th June, 2018 with 75 points ( 70 + 5 )
> 
> ...




Nobody can tell you anything as state invitation is unpredictable. They recently invited people with 75+5 points on 25 May.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurlal (Mar 18, 2017)

Mkayy said:


> Your points total up to 65 not 70?


75 including state 
( 70 + 5 = 75 )


----------



## Mkayy (May 8, 2018)

foxes said:


> Nobody can tell you anything as state invitation is unpredictable. They recently invited people with 75+5 points on 25 May.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi

Can u tell me following:
- How many times 190 nsw invitations are sent in a month?
- how can I get information as to how many points they are issuing invitaitons for 190?


----------



## Mkayy (May 8, 2018)

Mkayy said:


> What's PY?


Total 65 as mentioned by you (edu 15, age 30, PY, 5, PTE 10, Naati 5 = 65)


----------



## Gurlal (Mar 18, 2017)

Mkayy said:


> Total 65 as mentioned by you (edu 15, age 30, PY, 5, PTE 10, Naati 5 = 65)


Sorry Its 20 for edu not 15 
my mistake


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Mkayy said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> 
> ...




1. Numerous times. They send invitations whenever they want to. It’s not like 189 that has rounds.Invitations can come at any workdays.
2. You can either look at ImmiTracker (google it) or follow this thread closely.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shubhamjuneja7 (Mar 14, 2018)

Hey,

I just received an email from skillselect stating there is a new message waiting for me in my skillselect inbox but when I go and check it, there isn't anything there...

Has anyone experienced anything like this before?

I have filed my EOI on March 9 for 189 and 190 both. Waiting for the invite or nomination invite.

Or am I looking in the wrong place. When does Skillselect send such emails anyway...?

Thanks
SJ

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gurlal (Mar 18, 2017)

foxes said:


> Nobody can tell you anything as state invitation is unpredictable. They recently invited people with 75+5 points on 25 May.
> 
> 
> I don't have any experience in my occupation. Do NSW prefer experience while issuing invitation ? I have 70 + 5 = 75points (Business Analysts ).
> What are my chances of getting invitation ?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Gurlal said:


> I don't have any experience in my occupation. Do NSW prefer experience while issuing invitation ? I have 70 + 5 = 75points (Business Analysts ).
> 
> What are my chances of getting invitation ?




Selection process

The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

1. Occupation
2. Australian Department of Home Affairs points score
3. English language ability
4. Skilled employment

Where candidates have the same ranking on these criteria at the time of selection, they will be further ranked based on the date and time that their points claims were last updated in SkillSelect.

— 
Your chance is not that great considering your PTE and experience. Try to get 20 points for PTE, this will increase your chance significantly.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ararmaan28 (Apr 16, 2018)

foxes said:


> Gurlal said:
> 
> 
> > I don't have any experience in my occupation. Do NSW prefer experience while issuing invitation ? I have 70 + 5 = 75points (Business Analysts ).
> ...


Hi foxes,
Under which occupation ceiling my occupation 312111(architectural draftsperson fall


----------



## m1shka (Aug 14, 2017)

What are your points? And when did you submit EOI?



ararmaan28 said:


> foxes said:
> 
> 
> > Gurlal said:
> ...


----------



## ararmaan28 (Apr 16, 2018)

m1shka said:


> What are your points? And when did you submit EOI?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


55+5 
Eoi submitted 31-5-2018


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Dear Members of this prestigious forum,

I am again asking to all respected members.
Any Electronics Engineer got invite from NSW?
I am at 70 with SS.
Or your friend who has my ANZESCO code got invite form NSW.
Wating for your reply.
Thankyou in advance.

Regards


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Vin100 said:


> Guys, I have attached my PTE scores to the NSW nomination form and submitted it. Now where do I send my Online PTE scores to from my pearson login?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




There are a lot of posts here on how. In you pearsons account, there is sn option to share the results 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

shubhamjuneja7 said:


> Hey,
> 
> I just received an email from skillselect stating there is a new message waiting for me in my skillselect inbox but when I go and check it, there isn't anything there...
> 
> ...


Where did you search look in the skillselect account, I suppose you cheched massages under CORRESPONDANCE


----------



## ksr229 (May 29, 2018)

*Need info. on 190(NSW)*

Hello Group Members,

190 (NSW) 
**********
DOE- 24 May 2018
261311- Analyst Programmer
Points-80 (20- PTE)

Could I please request some guidance on following:
1) What is the email address from which one receives the pre-invite email? 

2) If you have submitted your nomination, can you pls tell me what documents should I keep ready? so that I can submit my nomination request immediately, once after getting the pre-invite.

3) Any estimates on the usual response time from the NSW state, once all the docs for nomination have been submitted, from your own experience?

Cheers


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Hi guys,below is a badtemporary news for new migrants

https://www.sbs.com.au/news/migrant...e-as-government-chases-1-3-billion-in-savings


----------



## opsoyk (Jan 18, 2018)

Q1.The email you registered for your EOI
Q2.Read "Evidence and mandatory documents to include in your application" section from below link.
https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ted-migration-190/after-you-have-been-invited
Keep scanned copies of offer/rel./exp letters/Current payslips ready in color of BW notarized in color.
Strictly follow naming convention for your docs.
Q3- Currently people are getting invited within week after submission for nomination but it can change.
Good Luck!



ksr229 said:


> Hello Group Members,
> 
> 190 (NSW)
> **********
> ...


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

HI, I submitted my EOT on 7th Sep 2017 ANSZCO 263311 Telecom Engr. Having 60 points No call recieved till date. Please can you guide.


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> HI, I submitted my EOT on 7th Sep 2017 ANSZCO 263311 Telecom Engr. Having 60 points No call recieved till date. Please can you guide.




You simply dont have enough points. You need 75+ points (without state sponsorship) if you want a quick invite. You can still get invited with 70 points but it might take a while.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shubhamjuneja7 (Mar 14, 2018)

JASN2015 said:


> Where did you search look in the skillselect account, I suppose you cheched massages under CORRESPONDANCE


Hi jasn2015,

I tried but there's no change anywhere.... Status still says submitted and no correspondence yet!



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

Any chance for 65 pointer Mechanical Engineer to receive invitation from NSW in 18-19 ? Details in Signature Block


----------



## ksr229 (May 29, 2018)

opsoyk said:


> Q1.The email you registered for your EOI
> Q2.Read "Evidence and mandatory documents to include in your application" section from below link.
> https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ted-migration-190/after-you-have-been-invited
> Keep scanned copies of offer/rel./exp letters/Current payslips ready in color of BW notarized in color.
> ...


Thanks a lot for all the information, appreciate.


----------



## vamsi89 (Sep 4, 2017)

Guys,

Anyone has got invite with 65 points (inclusion ss) for 190 visa?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

vamsi89 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Anyone has got invite with 65 points (inclusion ss) for 190 visa?




Depends for which occupation. For 2613** its a big no.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hi, *can someone predict ITA.

EA Positive assessment: 4-Sep-2017
EOI: 7-Sep-2017
ITA: waiting 
__________________
AGE: 25 points
Ielts: (L:7,R:6,W:6,S:7.5) 0 Points
Edu; BSC (Electrical Engineer) 15 Points
Exp: +9 Years (Telecom Industry) 15 Points

Net Points: 55

NSW SS: 55+5=60 Points


Anyone got invitation from NSW. Thanks in advance.


----------



## meticulous1986 (Jun 11, 2018)

*Hi*

Can somebody please predict the chances of NSW invitation?


ACS outcome: +ve 15-May-2018 , 

Code: 261313

PTE (first attempt) L:72,S:90,R:90,W:79,Overall:84 
Age: 30
Degree: 15
Experience: 10 at the time of ACS (+5 for experience after 1-July 2018)
PTE : 10

Applied NSW(190) on 18th May,2018 with (65 + 5) points
Applied VIC(190) on 18th May,2018 with (65+5) points
Applied 189 on 18th May,2018 with 65 points

Given that i will update my EOI with (70+5) , (70 + 5) and 70 respectively, after 1-July 2018, what are the chances of getting invite from NSW with (70 + 5) in code 261313.

Please help whether:
a) Shall i wait till July end for NSW 190?
or 
b) Shall re-appear for PTE even before that?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

meticulous1986 said:


> Can somebody please predict the chances of NSW invitation?
> 
> 
> ACS outcome: +ve 15-May-2018 ,
> ...


________________________________________________________

Wait :juggle:


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

Guys, last year, NSW starting inviting properly only by September as they were finalizing their priority occupation list..any idea if it will be the same this year and they may not send bulk invites till September 2018?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

meticulous1986 said:


> Can somebody please predict the chances of NSW invitation?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As July is approaching, you may want to wait to see how things are in the new financial year.

Just keep it in mind that while you wait until July or whenever, people out there are trying to increase their total points in various ways. It’s always better to increase your total points while you can.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

msme_1988 said:


> Guys, last year, NSW starting inviting properly only by September as they were finalizing their priority occupation list..any idea if it will be the same this year and they may not send bulk invites till September 2018?




Nothing can be said unless they publish official information. Everything else is merely a guess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## msme_1988 (May 7, 2018)

foxes said:


> msme_1988 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, last year, NSW starting inviting properly only by September as they were finalizing their priority occupation list..any idea if it will be the same this year and they may not send bulk invites till September 2018?
> ...



Thanks. Just wanted to check if the NSW list is renewed every year and whether they take the same amount of time (2-3 months like last year) to renew this list? 

I believe they will send invites properly once once the list is finalized.


----------



## kaushik.adhikari (Apr 16, 2018)

foxes said:


> Nothing can be said unless they publish official information. Everything else is merely a guess.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Foxes,

My nominated occupation is also- ICT BA. 
I submitted my EOI on 29th March 2018 with 75 pts (includes 5 for SS) and with points for english being at 20.
Still waiting for a pre-invite.
Understand from this forum that there exist a whatsapp group also specifically for ICT BA's. Can you please guide me on how to get into that group.

Thanks and all the best for your next steps.
Kaushik


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

kaushik.adhikari said:


> Hi Foxes,
> 
> My nominated occupation is also- ICT BA.
> I submitted my EOI on 29th March 2018 with 75 pts (includes 5 for SS) and with points for english being at 20.
> ...


PM me/mitsi/josh/ravi(rave) your contact number.


----------



## Waynsong (May 25, 2018)

*Locked out of SkillSelect for NSW application*

Skill Select Lock Out..


Hi All 

I need desperate help. I entered the wrong Password and I can't log into SkillSelect and can't reset password. It seems like I've been Permanently locked out. If I get an invite from NSW for my 190 EOI, will I need to go back into SkillSelect to put an application? Or will NSW provide me with a different link to submit my application? 

I'm freaking out and quickly submited another EOI just in case.. 
From what I read NSW will send me an email to invite me to apply with a unique link to attached all my documents...


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

Can anyone advice me how to get oman pcc while i am in dubai. I checked from oman police website nd they have provided acct number nd swift code with no iban to submit fee.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Waynsong said:


> Skill Select Lock Out..
> 
> 
> Hi All
> ...


You need access to skill select when NSW will send you the final invite. NSW will not send you the link to apply for visa its skill select where you apply for visa they only provide approval on EOI.

you need to Click on APPLY VISA button in skill select, So if you dont have access to skill select don't accept the NSW invite it is of no use. Try to raise the issue with skill select technical team to get access to your OLD EOI.

You have done the right thing by creating the new EOI Don't know the implication of duplicate EOI with same visa type.


Please find the below steps to raise the issue:


https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/FAQs/Pages/I-am-having-technical-issues-with-SkillSelect.aspx


I am having technical issues with SkillSelect. What can I do ?
If you have a SkillSelect technical issue, send an email to the SkillSelect Technical Support Helpdesk mailbox: [email protected].

The email address is only for technical issues relating to SkillSelect. For further information and answers to frequently asked questions, read the SkillSelect page on our website.


----------



## bankimshikari (Apr 21, 2018)

Dear All,

I am having 55+(5 State) = 60 points, I have applied for 190 Subclass (NSW). What are my chances of getting an invitation? Can I apply to other states EOI in parallel, as I am not sure about NSW. Is there any issue doing this, I am having 16 years of Mechanical/Production engineering experience, currently working, but really want to relocate and contribute to Australia asap.

Regards


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

bankimshikari said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I am having 55+(5 State) = 60 points, I have applied for 190 Subclass (NSW). What are my chances of getting an invitation? Can I apply to other states EOI in parallel, as I am not sure about NSW. Is there any issue doing this, I am having 16 years of Mechanical/Production engineering experience, currently working, but really want to relocate and contribute to Australia asap.
> 
> Regards


What's your occupation and the anzco code
If you are a mechanical engineer, to be honest,the chances are very low with 55 points,
Please share your points breakdown

Yes you can creat separate eoi s each state and can apply.


----------



## kaushik.adhikari (Apr 16, 2018)

SunV said:


> PM me/mitsi/josh/ravi(rave) your contact number.


As a new member, not being allowed to PM you. will message you as soon as I can

Thanks


----------



## Muruganandam (Feb 4, 2013)

*Impact of Job offer - 190 NSW*

Hello Experts,

My employer is ready to offer me a job in our Sydney office, where i worked from 2013 to 2016 with 457 visa.
I wonder, does the job offer speed-up my invitation process of 190 NSW? Is there any other way to prioritize my invitation?

Thanks,


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Muruganandam said:


> Hello Experts,
> 
> My employer is ready to offer me a job in our Sydney office, where i worked from 2013 to 2016 with 457 visa.
> I wonder, does the job offer speed-up my invitation process of 190 NSW? Is there any other way to prioritize my invitation?
> ...


Currently this is not available for NSW but VIC does have the separate process.

Check with your employer if they have office in Melbourne and they can offer you job there.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

kaushik.adhikari said:


> As a new member, not being allowed to PM you. will message you as soon as I can
> 
> Thanks


no problem. 

Post 5 messages in the forum then you will get the PM access. you already done 3, 2 more to go.


Say thank you to me and you will be 4 .


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi had any one received invite for 233914 at 65 points ..! If so plz share your details.


----------



## Muruganandam (Feb 4, 2013)

SunV said:


> Currently this is not available for NSW but VIC does have the separate process.
> 
> Check with your employer if they have office in Melbourne and they can offer you job there.


Thanks for your quick reply. My employer does not have a branch in Melbourne. 

Few more questions: 
1. Despite having a good chance to get a job offer in NSW, should I have to apply EOI for VIC as well because it appears NSW invites 75+5 pointers at the moment? Will this trend change soon? In addition, I came to know that NSW prefers people who have superior English. Is it true?
2. I have 3 years of NSW experience in the same occupation. Will it bolster my 190 NSW invitation?

thanks in advance!

Regards,


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Muruganandam said:


> Thanks for your quick reply. My employer does not have a branch in Melbourne.
> 
> Few more questions:
> 1. Despite having a good chance to get a job offer in NSW, should I have to apply EOI for VIC as well because it appears NSW invites 75+5 pointers at the moment? Will this trend change soon? In addition, I came to know that NSW prefers people who have superior English. Is it true?
> ...



Please find the answers below:

1. Despite having a good chance to get a job offer in NSW, should I have to apply EOI for VIC as well because it appears NSW invites 75+5 pointers at the moment? 

ANS: Yes you can apply for VIC no one is stopping you from doing that but during vic nomination be prepared to answer that why you choose VIC if you worked in NSW before , keep this answer ready.

Will this trend change soon? 

ANS: Everyone is expecting the change soon in new FY which start in JUL but no one is sure so you have to wait till JUL to find out what is the actual change.

In addition, I came to know that NSW prefers people who have superior English. Is it true?

ANS : Yes it is but its not a thumb rule. below is the selection process for NSW:

Selection process
The selection process is competitive. Candidates are selected and ranked in the following order:

Occupation
Australian Department of Home Affairs points score
English language ability
Skilled employment

Example: So if you and me are having same points i.e. 70+5 but i have 20 in english and you have 10 then I will get the invite first even though I logged the application after you but if your total points (70+5) are more than me(65+5) then you will be invited first even though you have 10 in english and i have 20.

2. I have 3 years of NSW experience in the same occupation. Will it bolster my 190 NSW invitation?

ANS: No it will not impact your NSW Pre-Invite/ITA timings but it may result into faster approval for invite from NSW (this is just my observation no written rule on this).


Hope this helps.


----------



## Muruganandam (Feb 4, 2013)

SunV said:


> Please find the answers below:
> 
> 1. Despite having a good chance to get a job offer in NSW, should I have to apply EOI for VIC as well because it appears NSW invites 75+5 pointers at the moment?
> 
> ...



thanks for your detailed reply. really helps.


----------



## Jonny Walker (Mar 14, 2018)

*Opinion Required*

Hello all,
Any chance if NSW may pre-invite Mechanical Engineer 233512 with 65 points (without SS) in FY 2018-19 ?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

Jonny Walker said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Any chance if NSW may pre-invite Mechanical Engineer 233512 with 65 points (without SS) in FY 2018-19 ?




Yes, you do have a chance! How big is the chance? Well you have to wait until the new FY begins to get a better picture. Everything else for now is just merely a guess with assumption.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## behappy99 (Feb 10, 2015)

One step closer to the target!!!!! Received invite from NSW today. Below is the timeline

27-04-2018 - EOI 190NSW
25-05-2018 - ITA
30-05-2018 - Replied 
12-06-2018. - Invite NSW


261313 | 1st EOI - May2017 (65points 189)| 2nd EOI - 27th april 2018 updated (75points 189, 80points 190)


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

behappy99 said:


> One step closer to the target!!!!! Received invite from NSW today. Below is the timeline
> 
> 27-04-2018 - EOI 190NSW
> 25-05-2018 - ITA
> ...


Congrats. Long waiting time for you from 2017.

Still long way to go 

Best of luck.


----------



## RyhVee (Jun 5, 2018)

SunV said:


> kaushik.adhikari said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Foxes,
> ...


Can i also be added in whatsapp?
ICT BA
EOI May 30, 2018 (190 - NSW)
70+5 
Superior English
Thanks!


----------



## kaushik.adhikari (Apr 16, 2018)

SunV said:


> no problem.
> 
> Post 5 messages in the forum then you will get the PM access. you already done 3, 2 more to go.
> 
> ...


Good Idea, Thank you SunV


----------



## Areeb126 (Jun 30, 2016)

Hello Guys,
I am again posting, please tell me anyone got invite from NSW in Electronics Engineering?
Please share timeline and points.
Thanks in advance.

Regards


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

behappy99 said:


> One step closer to the target!!!!! Received invite from NSW today. Below is the timeline
> 
> 27-04-2018 - EOI 190NSW
> 25-05-2018 - ITA
> ...


Congrats buddy


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

Areeb126 said:


> Hello Guys,
> I am again posting, please tell me anyone got invite from NSW in Electronics Engineering?
> Please share timeline and points.
> Thanks in advance.
> ...


Buddy,
If you would increase points from pte,you could have a great chance for an invite from new.


----------



## ghoshsudeep79 (Jun 17, 2017)

Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ahs_Mal (May 11, 2018)

Announcement – NSW skilled nominated migration 190 closed 2017-18

New South Wales is pleased to announce that we have filled our program for the 2017-18 financial year. We will not send any further invitations to apply for NSW nomination before 30 June 2018. We will assess all received applications.

We will announce the opening of our program in the 2018-19 financial year.


----------



## Abhiarp (Apr 25, 2018)

Ahs_Mal said:


> Announcement – NSW skilled nominated migration 190 closed 2017-18
> 
> New South Wales is pleased to announce that we have filled our program for the 2017-18 financial year. We will not send any further invitations to apply for NSW nomination before 30 June 2018. We will assess all received applications.
> 
> We will announce the opening of our program in the 2018-19 financial year.


This is certainly a sad news! I am hoping that they'll start sending invites immediately from July first week. Someone in this thread mentioned that NSW will resume inviting from September. Does anyone have any idea of this subject?


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

Abhiarp said:


> This is certainly a sad news! I am hoping that they'll start sending invites immediately from July first week. Someone in this thread mentioned that NSW will resume inviting from September. Does anyone have any idea of this subject?


That's what they did in this migration year. They commenced sending ITA's in September/October so it may happen again. All the best for the new migration year!


----------



## Abhiarp (Apr 25, 2018)

shawnfj said:


> Abhiarp said:
> 
> 
> > This is certainly a sad news! I am hoping that they'll start sending invites immediately from July first week. Someone in this thread mentioned that NSW will resume inviting from September. Does anyone have any idea of this subject?
> ...


Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

shawnfj said:


> That's what they did in this migration year. They commenced sending ITA's in September/October so it may happen again. All the best for the new migration year!


Last time they have updated the skill list on September. That might be the reason for commencing on September month. Hope this time they will start on July itself.

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## anushadias89 (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi,

Can you please let us know from where did you got this info?.


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

It's in the nsw website.. just checked

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

anushadias89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please let us know from where did you got this info?.


https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Abhiarp (Apr 25, 2018)

anushadias89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please let us know from where did you got this info?.


https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...d-immigration/skilled-nominated-migration-190


----------



## anushadias89 (Mar 3, 2017)

Thank you...


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

ghoshsudeep79 said:


> Congrats
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi bro,looking at your signature ,it says you have been invited for 189 although you have been granted 489.
Are you now going to appy 189 paying the visa fee anyway congratulations for your grant and future..


----------



## dafnigr8 (May 23, 2018)

😞


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

This is DISASTROUS. Guy who applied a day before me with 80 points (including SS) for the same skill probably was the last one invited on 30-May.

what BAD LUCK!

:frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty::frusty:



Ahs_Mal said:


> Announcement – NSW skilled nominated migration 190 closed 2017-18
> 
> New South Wales is pleased to announce that we have filled our program for the 2017-18 financial year. We will not send any further invitations to apply for NSW nomination before 30 June 2018. We will assess all received applications.
> 
> We will announce the opening of our program in the 2018-19 financial year.


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

Exactly my thoughts as well. 



dafnigr8 said:


> 😞


----------



## gargn1420 (Mar 6, 2018)

Are you sure that it is not an annual exercise? IF YES, then :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:



ugandar123 said:


> Last time they have updated the skill list on September. That might be the reason for commencing on September month. Hope this time they will start on July itself.
> 
> Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## eng_teo (Jun 13, 2018)

Hello Guys,

what is the chance for 55+5 points (233215: Transport Engineer) ?!

Any news for any new requirements in the next FY for NSW 190 visa?!


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

Really disappointing in September I will lose 5 points for Age


gargn1420 said:


> Are you sure that it is not an annual exercise? IF YES, then :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

gargn1420 said:


> Are you sure that it is not an annual exercise? IF YES, then :fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


I am not sure if they do annually but last year they have delayed due to change in occupation list.

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## Waynsong (May 25, 2018)

hk_BA said:


> Really disappointing in September I will lose 5 points for Age
> 
> Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


If you're loosing points soon because of your age you can contact them and they'll see what they can do (This applies for NSW only, I'm not sure about other states. As this is listed on their FAQ section). My experience with NSW has been really positive so far. They reply email enquires in a day n pick uo the phone pretty quickly with answers.

Unfortunately the quota for 2017/18 financial yr has finished n there will be no more invites until July.


----------



## hk_BA (Apr 26, 2018)

I cant reach them before they issue me invite.


Waynsong said:


> If you're loosing points soon because of your age you can contact them and they'll see what they can do (This applies for NSW only, I'm not sure about other states. As this is listed on their FAQ section). My experience with NSW has been really positive so far. They reply email enquires in a day n pick uo the phone pretty quickly with answers.
> 
> Unfortunately the quota for 2017/18 financial yr has finished n there will be no more invites until July.


Sent from my SM-J730GM using Tapatalk


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...e-sponsorship-invitation-1st-july-2018-a.html


----------



## ararmaan28 (Apr 16, 2018)

Ahs_Mal said:


> Announcement – NSW skilled nominated migration 190 closed 2017-18
> 
> New South Wales is pleased to announce that we have filled our program for the 2017-18 financial year. We will not send any further invitations to apply for NSW nomination before 30 June 2018. We will assess all received applications.
> 
> We will announce the opening of our program in the 2018-19 financial year.


Does this means that..they will not consider EOI till announcement date or will they??

they said there will be one last invitation round on 30th June...what are the chances ??


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

Does anyone know what happened in previous years? Did they start issuing invitations again from the beginning of the new financial year or not?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

ararmaan28 said:


> Does this means that..they will not consider EOI till announcement date or will they??
> 
> they said there will be one last invitation round on 30th June...what are the chances ??




Yes, they won’t consider any EOI until further announcement in the new financial year. 

Where did you hear that from? State invitation does not really have round unlike 189.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> Does anyone know what happened in previous years? Did they start issuing invitations again from the beginning of the new financial year or not?




Last year they started issuing invitations in September 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kiwifruit (Dec 21, 2012)

From what I can gather in 2017 they delayed issuing invitations until September because they were putting together a new list of priority occupations. In 2016 the invitations started at the end of July so fingers crossed that it won't take that long this year.


----------



## Abhi (May 10, 2017)

kiwifruit said:


> From what I can gather in 2017 they delayed issuing invitations until September because they were putting together a new list of priority occupations. In 2016 the invitations started at the end of July so fingers crossed that it won't take that long this year.


That would mean a huge backlog for 189, hope DHA increases the number of invites being sent from Jul.


----------



## Gurlal (Mar 18, 2017)

can anyone help to join to WhatsApp group for business analysts 
thanks


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Gurlal said:


> can anyone help to join to WhatsApp group for business analysts
> thanks


PM me your details and timelines with your contact number.


----------



## Gurlal (Mar 18, 2017)

*hi*



SunV said:


> PM me your details and timelines with your contact number.


please check ur msg


----------



## Sachin1984 (Mar 10, 2018)

Is there any whatsapp group for software engineer 261313? Please add me if there is any..


----------



## Foresythe (Jun 6, 2016)

Hello House,
Any Finance Manager in the house? As we all await the commencement of the new financial, does the chances that awaits (55+5) finance manager (190/489) NSW?
Unfortunately, I lost a whooping 10points in March due to age. At which time I was on 7-0 points (65+5). I wish I knew I could write NSW then.


----------



## kaushik.adhikari (Apr 16, 2018)

SunV said:


> PM me your details and timelines with your contact number.


Hello SunV,

messaged you my number. Can you please add me to the whatsapp group of BAs.
Thanks.


----------



## Umer3131 (Feb 20, 2018)

Hey guys. I would appreciate if you can help me in regards with the following queries! 

Accountant/external auditor

- My 1 year of employment will end in September! Do I need to get it assessed before I claim the points it? If I get it assessed which assessing body is best for it. I got my degree assessed by cpa? 
- can someone provide me actual outline of respo and duties so that I avoid any mistake to get negative assessment! I would really appreciate if someone can share copy of their resume! 
- if I get it assessed as an accountant, so I cant claim it for 5 points in my EOI as an external auditor! 
Please help me with this issue!


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

Sachin1984 said:


> Is there any whatsapp group for software engineer 261313? Please add me if there is any..


Please add me in whatsapp group:juggle:


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Umer3131 said:


> Hey guys. I would appreciate if you can help me in regards with the following queries!
> 
> Accountant/external auditor
> 
> ...



1. You need to get it assessed first. (ops, missed that you are an acc. for some reason thought you are BA, not sure if it applies to Accounting anzscos) 
2. You can google it or forum.
3. not really clear what you mean.


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> 1. You need to get it assessed first.
> 2. You can google it or forum.
> 3. not really clear what you mean.


Assessment on work experience for accountants/auditors is not mandatory like ACS for software engineers, etc. Although it is recommended to get it done as you pay nothing extra to CPA for this service. 

Your RnR should be of an accountant / auditor and not of an accounts clerk or audit assistant. You can google this information on ANZSCO's and you will get some examples.

From what I understand is, you need to have a valid assessment in one ANZSCO and that date of EOI should match or be post the date of assessment. For eg, you cannot switch to auditor's positive assessment in 2018 when your EOI was lodged in 2017. That is what I make of it.

All the best!


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shawnfj said:


> Assessment on work experience for accountants/auditors is not mandatory like ACS for software engineers, etc. Although it is recommended to get it done as you pay nothing extra to CPA for this service.
> 
> Your RnR should be of an accountant / auditor and not of an accounts clerk or audit assistant. You can google this information on ANZSCO's and you will get some examples.
> 
> ...


re your last point, you mean changing the anzsco in existing EOI?


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> re your last point, you mean changing the anzsco in existing EOI?


Yes, the system allows it but the CO may pick on this when the visa is lodged. What do you reckon? The work experience will also change as you cannot directly link and compare an accountant's job to that of an auditor's.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

shawnfj said:


> Yes, the system allows it but the CO may pick on this when the visa is lodged. What do you reckon? The work experience will also change as you cannot directly link and compare an accountant's job to that of an auditor's.


I am not sure, i would agree with you... the only thing i never saw anyone doing that and then getting refused, so can't verify myself  I totally agree - its very risky in my view.


----------



## shawnfj (May 19, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> I am not sure, i would agree with you... the only thing i never saw anyone doing that and then getting refused, so can't verify myself  I totally agree - its very risky in my view.


Yes, it should be a concern for the CO. It is cheating the system, that's my opinion and one should refrain from it. Instead have multiple EOIs for the different skills assessment instead. Anyway only one of the assessment would be valid at any one time so even having multiple EOI's would not help.


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Any chances of nsw nomination with 75points (including SS) for electronics job code..2334

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Saraswat15 (May 27, 2017)

sidpadki said:


> Any chances of nsw nomination with 75points (including SS) for electronics job code..2334
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


Not in this FY. NSW 190 has stppped giving invitation for this FY.


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Saraswat15 said:


> Not in this FY. NSW 190 has stppped giving invitation for this FY.


Yes..I mean for the upcoming FY 

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

sidpadki said:


> Any chances of nsw nomination with 75points (including SS) for electronics job code..2334
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




I think you stand a chance to get 189 subclass visa also as their is not much backlog in your occupation. If they send standard invite also per round then you will get it in 1-2 months max


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> I think you stand a chance to get 189 subclass visa also as their is not much backlog in your occupation. If they send standard invite also per round then you will get it in 1-2 months max
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


For 189..my points is 65..and 65 points are waiting since September

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

sidpadki said:


> For 189..my points is 65..and 65 points are waiting since September
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




Ohh i thought it was 70+5 points. If you can increase your points total then you can quickly get an invite. Try pte if you only have 10 points as it is the easiest way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

kodaan28 said:


> Ohh i thought it was 70+5 points. If you can increase your points total then you can quickly get an invite. Try pte if you only have 10 points as it is the easiest way.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have 20 in pte. Apparently I can't claim 5 partner points for 189 but for 190 nsw I can

My wife's occupation code is marketing specialist..any idea why?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

sidpadki said:


> I have 20 in pte. Apparently I can't claim 5 partner points for 189 but for 190 nsw I can
> 
> My wife's occupation code is marketing specialist..any idea why?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




I do not have answer to your query surely you can ask group members/admins/moderators/expert for help and they will clarify or you can consult a MARA agent


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sidpadki said:


> I have 20 in pte. Apparently I can't claim 5 partner points for 189 but for 190 nsw I can
> 
> My wife's occupation code is marketing specialist..any idea why?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


As your wife ANZSCO code 225113 is under STSOL, you can’t claim points under 189
But you can claim under 190 
That’s how the rules are framed
If your wife Anzsco code was under MLTSSL, then you would have been eligible to claim under 189 also

Cheers


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

newbienz said:


> As your wife ANZSCO code 225113 is under STSOL, you can’t claim points under 189
> But you can claim under 190
> That’s how the rules are framed
> If your wife Anzsco code was under MLTSSL, then you would have been eligible to claim under 189 also
> ...


Thanks buddy... I also read the same thing.

Next question..will 75pts be good enough to get nominated for nsw in new FY?

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

sidpadki said:


> Thanks buddy... I also read the same thing.
> 
> Next question..will 75pts be good enough to get nominated for nsw in new FY?
> 
> Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk




Nobody knows until the government publish more information.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pte90aus (Jun 1, 2018)

*complicated situation*

Anyone knows if the points for 190 visa is counted when NSW invite the applicant or when the visa is granted?
Please have a look at my complicated situation below:
I will have 80 pts in July (age 30, eng: 20, degree 15, experience 15).
However, I will be 33 years old in Sept and pts will be reduced to 75.
Assuming that I will be invited by NSW in July, I found that NSW will need 12 weeks to assess my applications and I will be 33 years old after that.
Even if I have 5 additional points, I will have 80 points only for 190 but not 85 pts.
Assuming NSW is nominating 80+5 pts, in such case will I still be granted a visa through 190 (as I have 75+5 after 33 years old)?


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

pte90aus said:


> Anyone knows if the points for 190 visa is counted when NSW invite the applicant or when the visa is granted?
> Please have a look at my complicated situation below:
> I will have 80 pts in July (age 30, eng: 20, degree 15, experience 15).
> However, I will be 33 years old in Sept and pts will be reduced to 75.
> ...


It doesn't matter. once you get invited everything is fine. 
it happened to others before you are not the first one in this situation.


----------



## pte90aus (Jun 1, 2018)

kooshan said:


> It doesn't matter. once you get invited everything is fine.
> it happened to others before you are not the first one in this situation.


Thank you!
The "invited" you said actually means invite or nominate (i.e. after NSW assess my application after invitation)?


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

pte90aus said:


> Thank you!
> The "invited" you said actually means invite or nominate (i.e. after NSW assess my application after invitation)?


people call it different things. Invite , preinvite or nominate. 
if you lose points for age during those 12 weeks or whatever, there won't be any issues.


----------



## pte90aus (Jun 1, 2018)

kooshan said:


> people call it different things. Invite , preinvite or nominate.
> if you lose points for age during those 12 weeks or whatever, there won't be any issues.


Thank you!
your reply relieved my pressure


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

kooshan said:


> people call it different things. Invite , preinvite or nominate.
> if you lose points for age during those 12 weeks or whatever, there won't be any issues.


*Wrong information*.

If you loose points after Final Invite then there is no issue but if you loose points during those 12 weeks then you can't apply for visa its not legal.

NSW has special process called expedite application due to loss of points for age, read below:

Can my application be expedited?
Requests to expedite the processing of a nomination application would only be considered in very limited circumstances, for example, if:

You will lose points for age if the application is not finalised soon enough or
Your visa is expiring and you have been and still are working in NSW.
Please note that visa expiry alone would not warrant consideration for expedited processing. If we have agreed to expedite the processing of your application, we will endeavour to finalise the application as quickly as possible. However, we cannot guarantee a faster outcome and you should not make any arrangements on that assumption.


Source: https://www.industry.nsw.gov.au/liv...ominated-migration-190/after-you-have-applied


----------



## pte90aus (Jun 1, 2018)

SunV said:


> *Wrong information*.
> 
> If you loose points after Final Invite then there is no issue but if you loose points during those 12 weeks then you can't apply for visa its not legal.
> 
> ...


Thank you!
Then what I can do is to request NSW to expedite the assessment after I have submitted my application.


----------



## kooshan (Feb 21, 2018)

SunV said:


> *Wrong information*.
> 
> If you loose points after Final Invite then there is no issue but if you loose points during those 12 weeks then you can't apply for visa its not legal.


I think follow what SunV says email them, call them make sure everything is Okay.

Also read Opsoyk posts, has an interesting experience. lost 10 points even before applying for NSW nomination. Good luck



opsoyk said:


> Hi all, just wanted to share a positive information based on my own experience - If you lose points due to age during 12 day window of applying for state nomination, do not get disheartened.You should apply asap.You will get nominated if you meet eligibility criteria and your claims in EOI are correct


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

pte90aus said:


> Thank you!
> Then what I can do is to request NSW to expedite the assessment after I have submitted my application.


Process is: 

Once you get pre-invite/ITA and you applied to NSW nomination you will get reference number. with same mail id reply them with your age concern and proof of age (i.e.) passport in mail, they will reply you and may be approve your nomination within a week.

Hope this helps.


----------



## pte90aus (Jun 1, 2018)

SunV said:


> Process is:
> 
> Once you get pre-invite/ITA and you applied to NSW nomination you will get reference number. with same mail id reply them with your age concern and proof of age (i.e.) passport in mail, they will reply you and may be approve your nomination within a week.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thank you!
that helps a lot!
just wish for a invitation at an earlier stage:fingerscrossed:


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

SunV said:


> *Wrong information*.
> 
> If you loose points after Final Invite then there is no issue but if you loose points during those 12 weeks then you can't apply for visa its not legal.
> 
> ...


Careful, not sure this is quite right. Surely the following:

You MUST have 60 points to be invited to apply for a visa. POINT. IF you lose points while a state are considering you request for nomination, tough. No invite to apply for visa will be issued.

If you have 60 points at the point you are nominated, you will receive an invite to apply. Moving from 80+5 to 75+5 points, will not affect DIBP's invite being issued, as long as you have 60 points. I don't think DIBP have any idea how many points you had when NSW invited you to apply for nomination. Not 100% certain on this, but....

I think the issue at hand is what NSW's reaction will be. And that, I'm afraid, is not clear cut AFAIK. The question is what will happen if you are invited to apply for nomination with 80 points and then it slips to 75 points as they process. I'm just not sure. I'd find it pretty rough if they rejected, but this process is often pretty hard. I'm also not sure what would happen if you told the to expedite. 

Just my understanding, not certain on any of the above. Suggest speaking to an accredited agent if you want certainty.


----------



## EktaS (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi

ICT System Analyst 261112
EOI submitted : 4/01/2018 with 65 points
EOI updated : 13/03/2018 with 70 points

I gave submitted EOI for 189 and 190 both.I gave 70 points in 189 visa and 75 points in 190 visa.

I have started this immigration process almost 2 years before but still waiting for the invitation.
Is there any chance to get invitation with 70 /75 points in System Analyst??

I want to go Australia desperately.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

EktaS said:


> Hi
> 
> ICT System Analyst 261112
> EOI submitted : 4/01/2018 with 65 points
> ...



People with 70+5 points got invitations from NSW and VIC for 261112. It's strange you haven't got one. Can you please tell me your points breakdown.


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

FFacs said:


> Careful, not sure this is quite right. Surely the following:
> 
> You MUST have 60 points to be invited to apply for a visa. POINT. IF you lose points while a state are considering you request for nomination, tough. No invite to apply for visa will be issued.
> 
> ...



For your knowledge:

*Mail to NSW:*

Hi NSW Team,

Hope this finds you doing well. I wanted to request the expedited processing of my Skilled Reference Number (SRN) **** application that I submitted on *******. 

The reason for requesting expediting processing is the loss of points due to age on *****. I am attaching my passport bio data page as proof of my Date of Birth.

Please acknowledge receipt by replying to this mail.


After 3 working days,

*Reply from NSW:*

Dear *****,

Thank you for your email.

I can confirm that we will have processed your application by *****.

Regards,


This is actual mail trail for expedite the process.

Hope this helps.


----------



## EktaS (Feb 22, 2016)

Age -25
English- 10
Bachelor degree -15
Experience 8 plus - 15
Partner skill - 5
State nomination-5


----------



## EktaS (Feb 22, 2016)

SunV said:


> EktaS said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


Age -25
English- 10
Bachelor degree -15
Experience 8 plus - 15
Partner skill - 5
State nomination-5


----------



## EktaS (Feb 22, 2016)

EktaS said:


> SunV said:
> 
> 
> > EktaS said:
> ...


I have submitted EOI for NSW, Vic both


----------



## thakurajay17 (Nov 30, 2014)

SunV said:


> PM me your details and timelines with your contact number.




Hi , Can you pls add me in ICT business analyst whatsup group ? My contact number is <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator* IST timezone .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EktaS (Feb 22, 2016)

thakurajay17 said:


> SunV said:
> 
> 
> > PM me your details and timelines with your contact number.
> ...


Name: Ekta Sethi
Contact no : <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

EktaS said:


> Name: Ekta Sethi
> Contact no : <*SNIP*> *See "Inappropriate content", here: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ex...-please-read-before-posting.html#post13155594 kaju/moderator*


________________________________________
Hi expats, I am interested to be part of WhatsApp group please guide me.


----------



## Bhavik S (Sep 23, 2017)

Hello Members,

Any idea on how many weeks does it take to receive the Grant after submitting all documents and Medicals?

What is the trend now? Any inputs would help.

This would for NSW 190 visa type.

Regards
BS

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ararmaan28 (Apr 16, 2018)

Bhavik S said:


> Hello Members,
> 
> Any idea on how many weeks does it take to receive the Grant after submitting all documents and Medicals?
> 
> ...


As per today, 75% of grant in 5 months 
90% of grant in 8 months


----------



## opsoyk (Jan 18, 2018)

If you lose points "after" getting invitation to apply NSW nomination, that's ok as per my own experience and official clarification received from NSW - NSW considers you as a valid candidate to move ahead as long as you do not lose "eligibility" i.e. dont cross age limit as specified in visa requirements for immigration.Higher points are just required to keep you on top of queue to get "selected".Ultimately your profile matters the most to NSW. 


kooshan said:


> I think follow what SunV says email them, call them make sure everything is Okay.
> 
> Also read Opsoyk posts, has an interesting experience. lost 10 points even before applying for NSW nomination. Good luck


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

AsifRehman said:


> ________________________________________
> Hi expats, I am interested to be part of WhatsApp group please guide me.


What is your ANZSCO?


----------



## Pnarang3 (Jun 28, 2017)

Add me to the grp as well my code 263111


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

Pnarang3 said:


> Add me to the grp as well my code 263111
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry Mate, This group is restricted to BA/SA i.e. 26111*.


----------



## Bhavik S (Sep 23, 2017)

ararmaan28 said:


> As per today, 75% of grant in 5 months
> 90% of grant in 8 months


Thanks but this is as per their website... I wanted to know as a 1st hand experience.. 

Generally how much time has it taken for members to receive the Grant considering the application is in process from June'18.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## ararmaan28 (Apr 16, 2018)

Bhavik S said:


> ararmaan28 said:
> 
> 
> > As per today, 75% of grant in 5 months
> ...


We should really follow their credentials.


----------



## FFacs (Jul 6, 2016)

Bhavik S said:


> Thanks but this is as per their website... I wanted to know as a 1st hand experience..
> 
> Generally how much time has it taken for members to receive the Grant considering the application is in process from June'18.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 Pro using Tapatalk


You're just going to get a bunch of anecdotal evidence. The site has the best stats. But, if you're interested in knowing, I got my visa grant in 14 days, others are still waiting after 14 months


----------



## rohan19 (Nov 6, 2017)

Hi Guys, 

My timeline is as follows : 

ANZSCO Code - 261111 (ICT Business Analyst) 
PTE-A (L-87, R-90, W-86, S-90)
EOI 189 - 06th April'18 (70 Points)
EOI 190 NSW - 06th April'18 (75 Points)

Haven't heard from NSW yet, so my question is : looking at my scores and occupation, is this normal given the current trend? Or do you think I should have got my pre-invite by now?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

rohan19 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> My timeline is as follows :
> 
> ...


After Feb 261111 cutoff was 75+5 for NSW, but state invites are unpredictable.

For me its normal that you haven't got pre-invite/ITA with 70+5.


----------



## moveoz (Feb 14, 2018)

Hi Folks,

Sorry about the long post, but just a very complicated ask here, hoping the experts might be able to suggest something.

So, My Code is 261313 and I applied for 190 NSW with 70+5(SS) and an EOI of 04/04/2018. Now, in the last week of July I loose 5 points because of Age but again in the first week of August gain the 5 points back for my work experience, getting back to 70+5. I know with both the changes my EOI will be updated in July and then again in Aug getting me back in the queue by 5 months i.e. from April to Aug, although the points remain the same.
I thought of a workaround to make sure the EOI remains the same. I can update my Birthday to Sep and the work ex also starting in Sep. I still stay at the same points so no EOI change. Now after August, I can correct this info loose 5 points for age and gain 5 points of experience, still remaining at the same points. Hoping EOI wont change as the points still remain the same.

I know this is a very particular case, but if anyone could put some thought and let me know the below questions, I would really appreciate it.

First, Will this workaround actually work and let me keep my original EOI or am I just overthinking it?
Second, Any repercussions of the same, like can they see it in my history this loophole that I'm thinking to do?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

moveoz said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Sorry about the long post, but just a very complicated ask here, hoping the experts might be able to suggest something.
> 
> ...


You are overthinking it

The CO will be able to see that the date of effect is earlier then your experience points eligibility 

Stick with the path of the truth and let the EOI take its own true path for the points

Cheers


----------



## mansikhanna83 (Jun 8, 2015)

Need your help! Can you help me understand how are they picking Management Accountant with 80 points(incl 5 points for state sponsorship) . Do you know someone who got picked up ? I am asking for my brother who is planning to apply.

I am in Sydney from last 2 years


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

moveoz said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Sorry about the long post, but just a very complicated ask here, hoping the experts might be able to suggest something.
> 
> ...


What do you mean by "update your Birthday to Sep"???? How could one change his birthday? It doesn't make any sense. BE HONEST MATE


----------



## JASN2015 (Dec 16, 2017)

moveoz said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> Sorry about the long post, but just a very complicated ask here, hoping the experts might be able to suggest something.
> 
> ...



I still don't understand how could you chance your birthday


----------



## BulletAK (Sep 21, 2015)

Skilled Independent Visas - Invitation Trend - Australia has been updated with the following:

1. 6th June 2018 Official round results
2. 20th June 2018 Unofficial round results
3. State Nominations for the month of May 2018


----------



## naqvih08 (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi folks

Please see below link...it is assumed that minimum points requirement increased from 60 to 65 from next FY onwards

https://www.legislation.gov.au/Details/F2018L00920


----------



## rahul7star (Mar 7, 2018)

who will start the 2018-19 NSW INvI thread?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

rahul7star said:


> who will start the 2018-19 NSW INvI thread?




There is already one. Same name, but with 2018


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Taim00rAli (May 7, 2018)

Hi there,
I have received invitation to apply for nsw visa but i did a mistake in my eoi .For my pte score i wrote 
L 80. 
R 87
W 80
S 90
Where as 
My original pte score is 
L 82
R 87
W 80
S 90

What should i do ,
Should i not apply or apply and update case officer 
Seeking ur suggestion 
Thanks and regards


----------



## sammy163 (Oct 24, 2015)

Taim00rAli said:


> Hi there,
> I have received invitation to apply for nsw visa but i did a mistake in my eoi .For my pte score i wrote
> L 80.
> R 87
> ...


dont worry

update your EOI now, it will not change your DOE unless your points are affected. your overall 79plus.


----------



## Taim00rAli (May 7, 2018)

Dillu85 said:


> Taim00rAli said:
> 
> 
> > Hi there,
> ...



I cant to do it now, my eoi is locked as i have already received invitation to apply visa


----------



## Marsaj (Feb 25, 2018)

Taim00rAli said:


> I cant to do it now, my eoi is locked as i have already received invitation to apply visa


i think i should inform CO, its just a typo they will consider as the change is not creating a huge impact on your position.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Taim00rAli said:


> I cant to do it now, my eoi is locked as i have already received invitation to apply visa




You can still mail them right. 
And would u mind tell me when did u receive the ITA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

rahul7star said:


> who will start the 2018-19 NSW INvI thread?


there is one already


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi where is new nsw form for 2018 19


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Taim00rAli said:


> I cant to do it now, my eoi is locked as i have already received invitation to apply visa


can i ask you how did you make this mistake? didn't you know your score?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Taim00rAli said:


> Hi there,
> I have received invitation to apply for nsw visa but i did a mistake in my eoi .For my pte score i wrote
> L 80.
> R 87
> ...


You have only recieved the pre invite or final invite from NSW ?

The EOI is not locked when you get a preinvite as far as I know

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

KasunTharaka said:


> You can still mail them right.
> And would u mind tell me when did u receive the ITA.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Potentially applicant may have put random numbers and dates in anticipation of the test result... it may have severe consequences on application 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

Has anyone received in the previous year in engineering technologist 233914.


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

Anyone received grant recently?


----------



## foxes (Aug 20, 2017)

raj.sourabh said:


> Anyone received grant recently?




Yes. Go to 189/190 visa lodge/grant thread. They are updated everyday.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AP SINGH (Feb 2, 2018)

Hi everyone,

Will NSW update its occupation list for 190 n 489 ?Will they add any occupations or will it remain the same ??

Thanks
AP


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

AP SINGH said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Will NSW update its occupation list for 190 n 489 ?Will they add any occupations or will it remain the same ??
> 
> ...


Your guess is as good as anybody else’s 

Cheers


----------



## Antonyc11 (Jul 10, 2018)

Sorry for being mean, but I hope that NSW can tighten the requirements of 190 like other states.:loco:

https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage/punjabi/en/article/2018/07/18/another-australian-state-tightens-state-nomination-criteria


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

antonychan11 said:


> Sorry for being mean, but I hope that NSW can tighten the requirements of 190 like other states.:loco:
> 
> https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage...lian-state-tightens-state-nomination-criteria




This is regarding QLD. not NSW 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

antonychan11 said:


> Sorry for being mean, but I hope that NSW can tighten the requirements of 190 like other states.:loco:
> 
> https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage/punjabi/en/article/2018/07/18/another-australian-state-tightens-state-nomination-criteria


why do you think so?
just bec you have NSW work exp doesnt mean other eligible candidates should be impacted by new changes.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> This is regarding QLD. not NSW
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is well aware of this

He is hoping that NSW also implement this rule as I presume he is already working in NSW

This really reduces the number of eligible applicants 

Cheers


----------



## Antonyc11 (Jul 10, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> why do you think so?
> just bec you have NSW work exp doesnt mean other eligible candidates should be impacted by new changes.


Becuase if you go to check other states' sponsorship requirements, applicants need to either live there, have a job offer or must have work exp.

Except for NSW 190, none of the above requirements is required. I think NSW is the state which has the highest interest and has the need to reduce the number of application. So, the chance to tighten its requirements is quite high IMO.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shekar.ym said:


> why do you think so?
> just bec you have NSW work exp doesnt mean other eligible candidates should be impacted by new changes.


Everyone cannot be a Gandhi or Mother Teresa, else they would have no relevance 

Realistically speaking, I personally see no harm in him being selfish
It’s a dog eat dog world

Cheers


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

antonychan11 said:


> shekar.ym said:
> 
> 
> > why do you think so?
> ...


I see many people who have applied for nsw and still ask should they fullfill the 2 year stay criteria and not oblige than state also has full moral obligation to change their rules.


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

antonychan11 said:


> sorry for being mean, but i hope that nsw can tighten the requirements of 190 like other states.:loco:
> 
> https://www.sbs.com.au/yourlanguage/punjabi/en/article/2018/07/18/another-australian-state-tightens-state-nomination-criteria


not cool bro. Not cool


----------



## AsifRehman (Apr 26, 2017)

*Hello Expats mates,*

Well its been long time to hear about *ANZSCO 263311* *(Telecommunications Engineer) *
__________________
*EA *+ive assessment 1st Sept 2017
*EOI*: 5th APRIL 2018 (Updated) 
*Age:* 34
*IELTS*: 6.5 (L:7,R:6,W:6 S:7.5)
*Experience* +11 years
*Education*: BSC (Electrical Engineering) 16 years
*Points*: 55 points + 5(SS) = 60 points.

*Regards*
Asif Rehman


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

Eligibility points is now 65. Try to increase your English points.

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## ugandar123 (Jun 27, 2017)

AsifRehman said:


> *Hello Expats mates,*
> 
> Well its been long time to hear about *ANZSCO 263311* *(Telecommunications Engineer) *
> __________________
> ...


Is that your total experience or skilled one? Did they reduce 2 years of your experience in the assessment?

Sent from my Lenovo A7010a48 using Tapatalk


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Guyz, this is the old thread. 
Please use new thread for NSW. 
Refrain bumping yhis thread for avoid confusions.
Thanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## raj.sourabh (Nov 23, 2017)

foxes said:


> Yes. Go to 189/190 visa lodge/grant thread. They are updated everyday.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## Abdul jameel (Sep 27, 2017)

Hi guys, I need some help . I am in Engineering technologist 233914 occupation. I am currently working as mechanical technician in Australia and I do have 1 year experience. My job duties are to design radiators and use big machines to clean heavy vehicle DPF its a diesel particulate filters. Will my job experience can be counted as Engineering technologist. If someone can help me plz answer my query as I am not able to figure it out by myself.

Thanks


----------



## Contactjamesindia (May 22, 2017)

*Contactjamesindia*

Hi expats, can someone please help with my query.

1. I applied 189 and 190 in the same EOI on 1-Aug-16 with 60 pts and 65 pts

2. I updated eoi with 10 point more after PTE to 70 pts on 2-Mar-18.

3. Now I got mail saying EOI going to expire 1-Aug-18.

Shall I apply another EOI now itself on 189 and 190 with same skillset and software engineer code(261313) or do I need to wait till 1-Aug for existing EOI to get expired ? 

Note: I was in 457 visa (Developer Programmar-261312 for past 4 years and renewed to 482 Visa from 12-July with same Developer Programmar-261312)


----------



## Contactjamesindia (May 22, 2017)

Hi KasunTharaka, could you please re-direct to the new link


----------



## Contactjamesindia (May 22, 2017)

KasunTharaka said:


> Guyz, this is the old thread.
> Please use new thread for NSW.
> Refrain bumping yhis thread for avoid confusions.
> Thanks.
> ...



Hi KasunTharaka, buddy could u plz re-direct or provide link for new thread


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

raj.sourabh said:


> Thanks!


tracker has info from all the forums online too.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Contactjamesindia said:


> Hi expats, can someone please help with my query.
> 
> 1. I applied 189 and 190 in the same EOI on 1-Aug-16 with 60 pts and 65 pts
> 
> ...


responded on other thread.


----------



## Onkarmech (Jul 23, 2018)

Hi Dear Friends...I filed for 190 NSW EOI on 9 Jan 2018 with the below details...
EOI filed 9th Jan 2018
Points 70 including SS
Anzeco 263111
I am not sure if I can expect a invite soon as I believe people having 75 plus points have got there grants.
Requesting some feedback from the esteemed forum members as to when i can expect some news.
I have waited for approx 193 days already and thus not sure if I would ever make it..
Truly appreciate some answer...
Thanks All


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Onkarmech said:


> Hi Dear Friends...I filed for 190 NSW EOI on 9 Jan 2018 with the below details...
> EOI filed 9th Jan 2018
> Points 70 including SS
> Anzeco 263111
> ...


I would say at this stage 70+5 do have a better chance.


----------



## Onkarmech (Jul 23, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Onkarmech said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dear Friends...I filed for 190 NSW EOI on 9 Jan 2018 with the below details...
> ...


Do you see the situation improving for 70 pointers in the near future...


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Onkarmech said:


> Do you see the situation improving for 70 pointers in the near future...


that would be a speculation, i would put it that way, if number of invites will be in a range of 2000-4000 a months for SC189, then yes, it will improve


----------



## Onkarmech (Jul 23, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> Onkarmech said:
> 
> 
> > Do you see the situation improving for 70 pointers in the near future...
> ...


Many thanks for the quick revert...Unfortunately for me I can currently try to increase my English points or wait...For 189 they have issued 800 invites...which means that there might not be any steep rise there however NSW is still to release there new year numbers post which there might be some improvement in invites...Hope I get the invite...the wait has just been too long... 😞


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

Onkarmech said:


> Many thanks for the quick revert...Unfortunately for me I can currently try to increase my English points or wait...For 189 they have issued 800 invites...which means that there might not be any steep rise there however NSW is still to release there new year numbers post which there might be some improvement in invites...Hope I get the invite...the wait has just been too long... 😞


that's best strategy improve your score.... 

The quota will be either the same 4k, or smaller... so i won't expect more invites than last year from NSW.


----------



## KasunTharaka (Jun 10, 2016)

Contactjamesindia said:


> Hi KasunTharaka, buddy could u plz re-direct or provide link for new thread



http://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1452178



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Hi Guys . I have submitted an EOI for 190 visa for 261313 with 80 points. Could you please let me know if I could be hopeful of an invite? If so, when approximately do you think it would happen? I think NSW hasn't opened up the quota for the new financial year, am I correct? If so any idea when?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vimal85 said:


> Hi Guys . I have submitted an EOI for 190 visa for 261313 with 80 points. Could you please let me know if I could be hopeful of an invite? If so, when approximately do you think it would happen? I think NSW hasn't opened up the quota for the new financial year, am I correct? If so any idea when?


No one can predict a SS, even after the list is published 

For 189, here you go

http://www.iscah.com/eoi-invitation-estimates/

Cheers


----------



## vimal85 (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks NB


----------



## vsundarraman (Dec 11, 2017)

Onkarmech said:


> Hi Dear Friends...I filed for 190 NSW EOI on 9 Jan 2018 with the below details...
> EOI filed 9th Jan 2018
> Points 70 including SS
> Anzeco 263111
> ...



I believe you have 65 + 5 for SS. I had the same situation for 6 months. No hope, improve your PTE score.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

vsundarraman said:


> I believe you have 65 + 5 for SS. I had the same situation for 6 months. No hope, improve your PTE score.


totally agree.


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

Any info on when nsw resumes it's invites? I was checking immitracker...and electronics is very poorly represented there... indicating nsw has far lesser applicants from this occupation code.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sidpadki said:


> Any info on when nsw resumes it's invites? I was checking immitracker...and electronics is very poorly represented there... indicating nsw has far lesser applicants from this occupation code.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


Don’t draw any conclusions from immitracker and be disheartened 
Rely only on NSW own website data and what is posted on this forum

It’s too small a sample and full of inconsistencies 

Apply through Skillselect and wait for the preinvite 

Cheers


----------



## Onkarmech (Jul 23, 2018)

vsundarraman said:


> Onkarmech said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Dear Friends...I filed for 190 NSW EOI on 9 Jan 2018 with the below details...
> ...


Yeah...totally agree...no hopes unless the points are increased... 😞


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

newbienz said:


> Don’t draw any conclusions from immitracker and be disheartened
> Rely only on NSW own website data and what is posted on this forum
> 
> It’s too small a sample and full of inconsistencies
> ...


Am I elligible to apply for VIC for 2334? This code does not figure in it's occupation list I understand

I have been reading about people applying directly to VIC without EOI

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

newbienz said:


> Don’t draw any conclusions from immitracker and be disheartened
> Rely only on NSW own website data and what is posted on this forum
> 
> It’s too small a sample and full of inconsistencies
> ...


I think the only individual who are full of inconsistencies is you, and lack of minimal understanding of statistical sampling, but we have gone through that, you don't understand math. 

There is no such thing as pre-invite, stop confusing people in every thread.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

The sample size on the tracker is round about 10% -15%, which a super huge sample size enabling any applicant estimate their changes as well as visa grant dates, with unprecedented accuracy for up tp 90% of the pool.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

sidpadki said:


> Am I elligible to apply for VIC for 2334? This code does not figure in it's occupation list I understand
> 
> I have been reading about people applying directly to VIC without EOI
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


If it’s not in the VIC list, then unfortunately you can’t apply or get invited 

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sidpadki said:


> Am I elligible to apply for VIC for 2334? This code does not figure in it's occupation list I understand
> 
> I have been reading about people applying directly to VIC without EOI
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


use anzscosearch, it will give an idea of where to apply (or not to apply).


----------



## sidpadki (Apr 26, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> use anzscosearch, it will give an idea of where to apply (or not to apply).


I already know that it's not on the list . I was more curious about few posts saying there is a option to apply directly to VIC instead of the regular eoi parhway and hence wanted to see if this route available to apply for non listed codes. I know it's probably a lame query but still doesn't hurt to get opinion from the forum

Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sidpadki said:


> I already know that it's not on the list . I was more curious about few posts saying there is a option to apply directly to VIC instead of the regular eoi parhway and hence wanted to see if this route available to apply for non listed codes. I know it's probably a lame query but still doesn't hurt to get opinion from the forum
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A6000 using Tapatalk


its normal... any chance getting assessed under different anzsco? partner maybe?


----------



## Apkaur (Aug 1, 2018)

Hi 
I applied for eoi 190 with 75+5 for general accountant and external auditor. Eoi date- 7 march 2018. What are the chances to get invitation??


----------



## gio87 (Mar 14, 2017)

Not many... do u claim any points for experience?


----------



## ksr229 (May 29, 2018)

Hi, 

I submitted my EOI for NSW, with 80 points (261311-Analyst Programmer), DOE- 23rd May 2018, 
and 20 points in English.

Could anyone pls help me with an estimated time that NSW takes to send out the invitiation to apply for nomination?

As i read it on their website they have started giving out the invitations to apply for nomination for the new fiscal year. Has anyone with similar points tally and aproximately same DOE managed to receive the email from NSW?

Regards.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ksr229 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I submitted my EOI for NSW, with 80 points (261311-Analyst Programmer), DOE- 23rd May 2018,
> and 20 points in English.
> ...


is it 80+5? or 75+5? 

No one reported an invite from NSW this FY, so we will have to wait now.


----------



## ksr229 (May 29, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> ksr229 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


Its 75+5.


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

ksr229 said:


> Its 75+5.


I reckon you already have an EOI for sc189... and the queue will hopefully be moving, and it will be matter of who will invite first NSW or SC189. I think you defeintly have a chance with NSW, but... it is just my guess, don't rely on it much.


----------



## ksr229 (May 29, 2018)

andreyx108b said:


> ksr229 said:
> 
> 
> > Its 75+5.
> ...


Thats correct, but there is a small problem on my SC189 EOI, DOE-23 May 2018, but at the time i did not realise that my EOI application is going to expire on 26th Sep 2018, leaving me with just two more rounds after the recent changes, and the chances of getting an invite in that, as per Iscah's latest analysis are bleak. 

And even if i apply a new EOI for SC189 today, again as per the iscah, it may take upto 8 months for the invitation. 

So you see i have no other option than to rely on the SS. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## insider580 (Nov 16, 2015)

ksr229 said:


> Thats correct, but there is a small problem on my SC189 EOI, DOE-23 May 2018, but at the time i did not realise that my EOI application is going to expire on 26th Sep 2018, leaving me with just two more rounds after the recent changes, and the chances of getting an invite in that, as per Iscah's latest analysis are bleak.
> 
> And even if i apply a new EOI for SC189 today, again as per the iscah, it may take upto 8 months for the invitation.
> 
> ...


Why would your EOI expire in 4 months?


----------



## ksr229 (May 29, 2018)

insider580 said:


> ksr229 said:
> 
> 
> > Thats correct, but there is a small problem on my SC189 EOI, DOE-23 May 2018, but at the time i did not realise that my EOI application is going to expire on 26th Sep 2018, leaving me with just two more rounds after the recent changes, and the chances of getting an invite in that, as per Iscah's latest analysis are bleak.
> ...


Well, because i created this EOI, 2 years back with 65 points 🙂 and completely forgot that it'd be better to create a fresh one with 75 points but instead just updated the old one. 

Please do not make this mistake if anyone out there is going to be updating an EOI, close to its expiration date.


----------



## bhaks (Sep 12, 2016)

Your 2 years start from the date when EOI became 75 points. Isnt it the case?


----------



## SunV (Jan 31, 2018)

bhaks said:


> Your 2 years start from the date when EOI became 75 points. Isnt it the case?


Your 2 year counter starts when you first time submit the EOI i.e. Date of Submission.


----------



## Dilpreet786 (Mar 4, 2018)

Hi guys, is there anybody who filed orana 489 Nomination?? Plz update I have some queries.
Thnx in advance.

Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

Hello everyone, as 233512 is cleared upto augst, which means no 75 pointer will be applying for190 nsw as they will get invite in next round for 189.
Does this means we 7o pointers can expect nsw invite anytime soon.. are they inviting people,as 233512 is in priority list...

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## saravanakumar1989 (Jan 18, 2018)

Dilpreet786 said:


> Hi guys, is there anybody who filed orana 489 Nomination?? Plz update I have some queries.
> Thnx in advance.
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 5 using Tapatalk


Yes. I lodged orana 489 on 13.july

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

sharv said:


> Hello everyone, as 233512 is cleared upto augst, which means no 75 pointer will be applying for190 nsw as they will get invite in next round for 189.
> Does this means we 7o pointers can expect nsw invite anytime soon.. are they inviting people,as 233512 is in priority list...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


lets hope so! lets watch how it goes...


----------



## sachin.2 (Aug 15, 2017)

Hi All,

Did any one received invite for Accountant in July or August from NSW? 
Wanted to estimate ETA, i am at 80/85 points for 189/190 (NSW) with superior English and 8 years of offshore experience with EOI at 09th Aug. 

Thanks


----------



## kimanh.dang12 (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi all,

My current points (accounting)
Age - 25
Qualification: 15, in Australia - 5
PY: 5
PTE: 20
Naati: 5
Partner: 5
SS: 5
Total: 80+5

Is there any chance for me to get 190 NSW?


----------



## sharv (Jul 11, 2017)

andreyx108b said:


> lets hope so! lets watch how it goes...


my azseo code is 233512, mech engg. Applied for 189 on 9 december 2016 with 60 points, then updated it (all through agent who is very ignorant and careless and have taken big amount of money already) with 70 points on 7 march 18. But as i realised through this fourm that its going to expire on 9 december 18, i asked him to create another one in august... so is it that both my eoi will remain in system and when my older one get expire my doe will change to august.. or they will take my latest eoi in consideration now...
Please guide me through this..

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Anita Jalan (Jul 11, 2016)

Is there a whatsapp group for NSW SS?


----------



## himsrj (May 1, 2018)

Anita Jalan said:


> Is there a whatsapp group for NSW SS?


Everybody is here 

NSW STATE SPONSORSHIP INVITATION FROM 1st JULY 2018 https://www.expatforum.com/expats/showthread.php?t=1452178


----------



## aussiedesi (Dec 19, 2018)

Will we have to pay within 14 days $300 once we respond to the pre-invite?


----------



## Pvn14 (Feb 7, 2019)

Hi i am at 70 points for code 221111. I have submitted eoi at (70+5) for nsw. 
DOE : 2nd feb 2019
What are the chances to get invite before eoi expiry?


----------

